# Radsone EarStudio ES100



## m4rkw

Anyone got one yet? Really interested in this, they're not currently available to order though :|


----------



## m4rkw

This looks like a cool product but the website is making some bold claims.

https://www.ear-studio.com

"EarStudio is the world's first full 24-bit Bluetooth audio system with balance structure that offers better-than-CD quality sound"

Supported codecs: Qualcomm aptX Classic/HD, AAC, MP3, SBC

Pretty sure only one of those codecs is really 24bit and has a chance of being "better than CD quality sound".


----------



## m4rkw

Email from Radsone support just now:



> Hi there,
> 
> Unfortunately, both Kickstarter and Indiegogo campaigns are now closed.
> 
> ...


----------



## shrisha

I'm waiting for one which I backed on Indiegogo. There is a mess now, shipping company didn't fill the full addresses of people while sending out units. The backers on kickstarter and Indiegogo are very frustrated. But some already received theirs in a last few days and gives short but very positive feedbacks.


----------



## m4rkw

Yeah I saw, seems like a epic messup. I kinda feel sorry for Radsone as well because it seems like it was their shipping company that messed up and now resolving it is complicated.


----------



## shrisha

My even didn't send it out yet. according to tracking  Hope this little device will justify the wait  On a paper it seems quite impressive.


----------



## sandy1010

Be keen to hear what the lip sync delay is like on this device.


----------



## subtec

sandy1010 said:


> Be keen to hear what the lip sync delay is like on this device.


Should be unnoticeable, assuming it's used with a source that supports AptX.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

I bought 2 of them, they've now both arrived. Fantastic devices, the balanced mode going straight into my Focal Elears is excellent. I think I prefer the sound coming from my sabre based DAP in my LG V20 directly, but only just.

It's very functional, the app doesn't crash so far, I use one for the car and one for portable and yes, AptX HD is all it stacks up to be.

The occasional split second dropout... other than that, good reception.


----------



## m4rkw

I saw this quote on the kickstarter:



> The bootup sound is Waayy too loud compared to the volume I usually listen in. Is there any way this can be lowered automatically?



Presumably this might only be the case with high-sensitivity IEMs.


----------



## davidland

nice!


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

m4rkw said:


> I saw this quote on the kickstarter:
> 
> 
> 
> Presumably this might only be the case with high-sensitivity IEMs.



Ahh, no, actually this can be an issue even with large headphones. It doesn't happen in my car because it boots up on power attached, which means the cars auxilary port isn't active until the bootup sounds are gone.

For headphones though, best to boot up first, then put them on.


----------



## m4rkw

So you can't adjust the gain with the app?


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

m4rkw said:


> So you can't adjust the gain with the app?



Yes, you can, but at normal music listening levels, the bootup/shutdown sample is way too high.

What I've learned so far:

 - I'm using the Android app and I leave the app running in background as this helps load a devices profile upon bluetooth connect. The app doesn't chew many resources, but will crash after running like this for a day or so - but not spontaneously. just crash when you first open the app after it being asleep for while.

- For large headphones, the balanced mode 2x voltage seems to really shine, giving a very punchy, clean but not too harsh sound with a fairly good sound-stage.

- So far, battery life f the device is ok, but I need to do a lot more testing on that.

- The eq allows you to program up to 4 presets and it doesn't seem to degrade the signal much.

- Apt X HD chews through battery pretty fast.

- I haven't tried latency yet.

- It does seem to glitch for a split second now and then, haven't debugged this yet, maybe the device profile needs adjustment further. It's not enough to really bother me.

- For the car, it's great, but I do need to manually shut it down and disconnect when I arrive home, I might be able to make a tasker workaround.

- The sound quality at its best is better than say, my Xduoo X3 direct, which has a CS4398 at it's heart, but not quite as good in accuracy as the Sabre from the LG V20 directly, which scores slightly better in all aspects.

- The amp nature of it is very clean with a little more presence than straight out of the V20 directly, but I prefer the precision of the Sabre.

- I think AptX HD is a success, if they can iron out the occasional split second glitch and perhaps lower the power consumption in future devices.


----------



## m4rkw

Hmm interesting. I'm looking forward to hearing an iPhone users take on it. Those loud startup/shutdown sounds are what annoy me about the BT1 cable, but I'm using it again purely for the convenience.


----------



## m4rkw

Also, someone should do a blind A/B test with AAC vs AptxHD to see if they can hear a difference.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

m4rkw said:


> Also, someone should do a blind A/B test with AAC vs AptxHD to see if they can hear a difference.



I just tried it out then, not a blind test, just trying to isolate type of sounds.

My V20 allows me to choose between best sound quality or most stable connection, when it's on best sound quality and then turned on, a message appears saying AptX HD is in use, when the setting is on most stable, this message does not appear. I think it's probably doing SBC, but I'm not certain.

You can quickly flip between the 2 modes.

So far, it's extremely difficult for me to hear the differences consciously. I think positioning is probably the best give away on decent recordings. I think I could hear a particular bass drum with natural echo more precisely in spatial positioning, but I'm not confident I would get it right every time.

I think it's probably going to still be a winner for Apple users to have the nice DAC and the clean amp despite the lack of AptX HD.

Apt HD is awesome though... sorry it's only Qualcomm, Apple hates them.


----------



## m4rkw

If you have an iOS device lying around you can see what codec it uses by watching the console with the device connected. I've no doubt that Apt HD is "awesome" but I'd be interested to determine if anyone can hear the difference between that and AAC.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

m4rkw said:


> If you have an iOS device lying around you can see what codec it uses by watching the console with the device connected. I've no doubt that Apt HD is "awesome" but I'd be interested to determine if anyone can hear the difference between that and AAC.



Yes, my test is with AAC, no extra Radsone dsp.

That's probably why I'm not likely to hear a difference easily. AAC is a cut above MP3 and at this bitrate, it's going to be tough. I can only pick the difference in MP3 at bitrates lower than 256 Kbps.


----------



## subtec

I'd be curious to see what the battery life difference is like between regular AptX and AptX HD. Also whether it supports AptX-LL (the CSR8675 chip should, but Radsone haven't listed it as an option).


----------



## meinname123 (Dec 18, 2017)

I have got my Earstudio and i'm very impressed. I hear (nearly) no typical BT hiss/noise. My Fiio E11 has even more...
And i notice also no difference between AptX from my Macbook Pro and AAC from the Macbook or iPhone with my Spiral Ears 5 Ultimate (2X Current on 3.5)

But what i'm a bit suspicious about is the DCT thing.
I hear a difference between DCT off and DCT at higher levels. - But i can't describe it in my language (german) what it really is. But in english it's nearly impossible
But what i can say is, that i actually like it.

I can't wait till someone like Mikol1011 with decent C-IEM and knows how to express what he is hearing writes a small review about Earstudio and it's DCT.
(cause of his review i even canceled my Bluewave GET Order cause my SE5Ult are even more sensitive than his Noble and i'm sure the Hiss he noticed would really disturb my hearingpleasure)

//edit: i think the problem with the loud startup sound is, cause he hasn't set the phone volume to max. (what radsone recommends) and lowered the Earstudio volume. And so the status sounds of the device are much louder than his music..


----------



## m4rkw

I wonder how much extra bandwidth the aptx and aptx-hd codecs use vs aac/mp3. If there's no perceptible quality difference then it may be that using these codecs is simply wasteful, ie makes the connection more prone to stuttering and reduces battery life.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi (Dec 19, 2017)

m4rkw said:


> I wonder how much extra bandwidth the aptx and aptx-hd codecs use vs aac/mp3. If there's no perceptible quality difference then it may be that using these codecs is simply wasteful, ie makes the connection more prone to stuttering and reduces battery life.



My understanding is that AptX HD is 576Kbps 24 bit/48Khz.

Mine uses 24 bit/44.1KHz mostly.

I will say that the glitch issue appears to be the HD jitter removal code - They even mention that themselves but I was having a hard time getting my settings to stick.

I think you need to make a setting change, use it for a while, and then when you exit the app and return to reconnect to that device, the profile should be the same as before - it just seemed to forget that I had switched off HD jitter removal until I had gone through that cycle fully.

So, it seems that AptX HD is not the cause of any glitches as such.

I just like the fact that at that data rate, which is half the rate of CD quality PCM data, it's beyond CD quality but digitally compressed, which makes it the best way to transport CD quality sound over half the bandwidth.

I'm getting more used to it now, it behaves as they say it does.


----------



## zolom

When is the Earstudio expected for orders and shippment? 

Thanks


----------



## meinname123 (Dec 20, 2017)

I got mine a week ago.

I heard new orders should be available in January or Februrary


----------



## JMelvin

I got mine a week ago as well. Paired with my Pixel 2 (aptX HD) streaming Deezer HiFi sounds fantastic .. best I've heard from bluetooth. Radsone ran a couple of months behind schedule and the shipping issue was a mess but it was worth the wait.


----------



## shrisha

Got it mine yesterday and want to joint previous speakers  to price this little thing. Well it is official, the new era of  wireless HiFi is coming with this device for sure. I'm not saying it's flawless but for size and price, I would say, it's amazing. My Audio-technica AT-PHA50BT sounds noisy, grainy and muddy compare to ear-studio. I never like it much anyway  Balanced out is awesome! Great advantage over competition.


----------



## jeffhawke

shrisha said:


> Got it mine yesterday and want to joint previous speakers  to price this little thing. Well it is official, the new era of  wireless HiFi is coming with this device for sure. I'm not saying it's flawless but for size and price, I would say, it's amazing. My Audio-technica AT-PHA50BT sounds noisy, grainy and muddy compare to ear-studio. I never like it much anyway  Balanced out is awesome! Great advantage over competition.


Where did you order them from, if I may ask? Thanks


----------



## m4rkw

They're not available to order yet, deliveries happening now are from the kickstarter.


----------



## shrisha

Yes I believe it is not on online or retail sales yet. I backed mine in Indiegogo few months ago and just got it.


----------



## notyourtree

Just received mine after creating a missing shipment ticket with USPS due to the snafu with the shipper not including the second address line. Definitely hearing an improvement over my XB10, although battery life doesn't seem that much better. I charged the Ear Studio around 10 am this morning, and even though i haven't been playing music the entire time my battery 5 hours later *mostly *on the 2.5mm balanced connection _(more on this later)_ is at 57%. I also saw the warning about disconnecting the cable while media is playing potentially damaging the equipment, and my cable was pulled out while in the middle of a phone conversation. It apparently caused the right channel on my 2.5mm balanced port to stop working. I've contacted Radsone for options, but it is disappointing (and a word of caution to other buyers) that something that could happen so easily could also so easily damage the unit. Fortunately the 3.5mm single ended output still works fine, although it doesn't sound as detailed. I'm also having trouble updating the firmware, and noticed some bugs with the app (namely the DSP filter option).


----------



## zolom (Jan 3, 2018)

*Quote (notyourtree): *_I also saw the warning about disconnecting the cable while media is playing potentially damaging the equipment_

What? are they serious?


----------



## m4rkw

Wow that's pretty shocking. Of all the things you can expect are almost certain to happen at some point, pulling the cable out while it's playing is pretty high up there.


----------



## wslee (Jan 4, 2018)

@notyourtree:

Hello, I'm WS, Technical Director of Radsone.
At first, sorry for the inconvenience.

As you pointed out, the warning message is popped up, when you plug/unplug 3.5mm jack while listening any music.

Every 2.5/3.5 dual output device has switching IC between Amplifier out and 2.5/3.5 connector.
But, Semiconductor switching IC is not ideal and degrades signal quality.

But, ES100 has NO switching IC between Amplifier out and 2.5/3.5 connector. Amplifier output signal goes to the connector directly without any loss.
Furthermore, +/- differential output is bridged together by inverting polarity +/+ to 3.5mm output.
In that way, ES100 can provide better sound quality than XB10, as you agreed.

For your information, XB10 use those switching IC for routing to 2.5/3.5 output connector.
And For 3.5mm output, XB10 uses only the half of the amplifier resource, while ES100 uses full of them.

For more information, please refer the technical documentation on our Dual Drive Technology:
http://radsone.com/radsone-home/whitepapers/EarStudio_DualDrive.pdf

Anyway, this is the reason why we add the warning message just in case.

Also when you go to Audio Output Mode and lock the audio output, then it's 100% safe, and you can plug/unplug at any time.

It's tricky but is the design choice for the better audio quality.

Hope this helps you.

Regards
WS


----------



## wslee

@notyourtree:

BTW, 
you mentioned only the right channel of 2.5mm output is dead, but it's quite strange I think.

ES100 has two DAC, one for the left, one for the right. If the DAC/AMP for the R-ch is dead
and no signal out from 2.5mm R-ch, then 
3.5mm R-ch should also be gone. But you mentioned 3.5mm output still works fine. 
I'd like to help you figure out the issue.
Please feel free to contact us.
support@radsone.com

Thanks a lot.
WS


----------



## wslee

@PiSkyHiFi:

Hello, I'm WS, Technical Director of Radsone.
Appreciate your kind posting on ES100.

The corrections made for most of the issues you pointed out, with F/W version 1.1.3 available at
https://www.ear-studio.com/

And we highly recommend using the analog volume control of ES100, keeping your V20 volume at the maximum for the best quality.

For more information, please refer:
http://radsone.com/radsone-home/whitepapers/EarStudio_Analog Volume Control.pdf

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## wslee (Jan 4, 2018)

FYI.

http://radsone.com/radsone-home/miscellaneous/EarStudio_Perofrmance_Evaluation.pdf


----------



## shrisha (Jan 5, 2018)

Great to have you here WS. Thank you for clarifying thing for us. I have a question regarding LDAC. Is there any chance to get it through firmware update? Because it’s just a codec and not required hardware support and there is no license issue involved as I understood. Thank you guys. You did a great job.


----------



## zolom

Thanks WS

Additional question: 
Is there or is it planned to activate viice commands for Google Now via the unit's keys? 

Thanks


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

Radsone... The "Ambient" feature would be great if it were possible to activate it directly from the device... maybe long press something... it's just such a useful feature if it can be switched on and off instantly while wearing it so you don't need to open your phone to hear something external for a second.

Maybe it can, I haven't updated firmware yet... I think this is a must, even more important than Google Now, which would also be good.

If you do Google Now support, can you have it toggle on and off so that it can stay on for a period of time in the background and be like a google home.

Do these things and the Radsone EarStudio will go down in history as the best bluetooth companion ever made.


----------



## wslee

@shrisha:

For your information, 
SBC codec (mandate) is free to use for any Bluetooth device. (No license fee)

aptX, aptX-HD belong to Qualcomm CSR.
Qualcomm, formerly CSR, has been releasing the aptX encoder for FREE. NO license fee. 
That means every mobile phone as a Bluetooth source device needs to pay nothing for aptX encoder.
(In my opinion, that's the primary reason why every Android device supports aptX.)

In the meantime, Qualcomm CSR makes the revenue in Bluetooth sink device. 
Every Bluetooth sink device, receiver, headphone, speaker, need to use Qualcomm CSR chipset solution, to support aptX or aptX-HD decoder. 
Broadcom, Texas Instruments, and other Bluetooth chipset makers can't support aptX because it belongs to CSR.
Plus, we need to pay the license fee for aptX decoder per every unit.

Per every ES100 unit, we need to pay CSR8675 chipset + aptX/aptX-HD license fee to Qualcomm CSR.
(+AAC license fee to MPEG)

It seems that Sony has the same policy. 
LDAC encoder is free for any source device, but LDAC decoder isn't free.
Technically, we're ready to support LDAC by F/W update based on current ES100 H/W.
But, we need to pay the additional license fee to SONY.

At the beginning of ES100 development, we've seriously considered supporting LDAC, 
but we've ended up the decision that we hardly can afford the license fee assuming the current retail price of ES100.

Your kind understanding would be appreciated.

Hope this answers you.

Regard,
WS


----------



## shrisha

I see, encoder is free, decoder is not. Those smart pants knows how to make money. I was hoping after Android 8 update my phone Moto Z Play will get apx-hd and LDAC (only aptX curently) and we flying high. Not relevant but weird actually, OnePlus 3T after latest update to Orio (Android 8) only got LDAC support but not aptX and aptX-HD. 3T based on Qualcomm chipset SD821 and still no aptx support, weird.


----------



## meinname123

@ws:
After reading some info about DCT i think i understand what it does: 
Add calculated values (dither) and remove unusual Values to smoothen the original Waveform without changing the form.

But what influences the Level of DCT in the ES100? 
Does it add more "datapoints" or does it change the tolerance for unusual values?


----------



## wslee

@zolom, @PiSkyHiFi:

Appreciate your kind inputs.
We'll consider adding those feature for future F/W update sooner or later.
However, compiling every input from the users,
we've got to know that many other users are not familiar with this tiny little gadget, being not like us audio and tech geeks.
Anyway, we've been still compiling every input from the users and will release the next update with the most wanted features.
Thanks,
WS


----------



## subtec

Does (or will) the EarStudio support AptX-LL?


----------



## wslee

@meinname123:

Technically, DCT is adaptive time-frequency dithering. 
It extends the bit-resolution into higher resolution with newly generated DCT mask patterns which conceal the digital audio noise.
In other words, DCT technology keeps the original input as it is, and adds the DCT making pattern.
Overall frequency response also remains at the same.
Hope this answers you.
Thanks and regards,
WS


----------



## wslee

@subtec:

ES100 doesn't support AptX-LL(Low Latency).
Instead, we're considering providing a buffer length option for trading-off the latency vs. the stability.

Shorter Buffer length (Aggressive, may not be safe in poor RF environment)
vs.
Longer Buffer length (Moderate, Safe streaming)

We're expecting the buffer length option would be useful for those who don't have AptX-LL encoder and have stable RF environment.
The latency can't be shorter than AptX-LL, but at least you may be able to shorten it than the current.

Thanks,
WS


----------



## meinname123 (Jan 8, 2018)

wslee-radsone said:


> @meinname123:
> 
> Technically, DCT is adaptive time-frequency dithering.
> It extends the bit-resolution into higher resolution with newly generated DCT mask patterns which conceal the digital audio noise.
> ...



Hi, thnx for the explanation.
And what do i change with the DCT Level slider?


----------



## wslee

meinname123 said:


> Hi, thnx for the explanation.
> And what do i change with the DCT Level slider?



It changes the amount of the DCT mask patterns that are added to the source input.
DCT 0 (off), no mask pattern added.
Higher DCT level, more amount of DCT mask pattern added.
Thanks,
WS


----------



## meinname123

Ah, ok.
So, as the DCT mask patterns don't change the original waveform there should be no negative effect like cutting/throwing something away which should be there on purpose, even if its something like hiss which was added on purpose. (like the effect of a playing record).
Even if it's set to 10.

Sounds really cool


----------



## subtec

wslee-radsone said:


> @subtec:
> 
> ES100 doesn't support AptX-LL(Low Latency).
> Instead, we're considering providing a buffer length option for trading-off the latency vs. the stability.
> ...


Interesting, and better than nothing I suppose.

Out of curiosity, is the lack of AptX-LL support a technical limitation (the CSR8675 should support it)? Or is it just a matter of having to pay an extra licensing fee?

If it's the latter, first let me just say that Qualcomm is being stupid and greedy; they should really throw in the "lesser" codecs (HD>LL>standard) for free. That would make it a lot more convenient for consumers, since currently AptX-HD supporting source devices (standalone transmitters in particular) are hard to come by, while AptX-LL is much more common.

That said, if it's just a matter of a license fee and it's something that could be enabled through firmware for the current device, I might actually pay $10 or so if such a firmware update were made available.


----------



## wslee

subtec said:


> Interesting, and better than nothing I suppose.
> 
> Out of curiosity, is the lack of AptX-LL support a technical limitation (the CSR8675 should support it)? Or is it just a matter of having to pay an extra licensing fee?
> 
> ...



CSR8675 can support AptX-LL. No technical issue.
In general,  the latency gets lowered as below:
SBC >> aptX >> aptX-LL
aptX LL provides the shortest latency, sacrificing the sound quality.
At the beginning of the development, we've also considered aptX-LL support, but decided to focus on audio quality discarding aptX-LL.
As so, we've licensed aptX and aptX-HD only for ES100, and we're not allowed to update a new F/W with aptX-LL regarding the current contract with Qualcomm.

IMHO,
Demand for aptX-HD has been growing, and sooner or later many Android devices would support it.

Thanks,
WS


----------



## waynes world

wslee-radsone said:


> CSR8675 can support AptX-LL. No technical issue.
> In general,  the latency gets lowered as below:
> SBC >> aptX >> aptX-LL
> aptX LL provides the shortest latency, sacrificing the sound quality.
> ...



I just wanted to say that I have been appreciating your input in this thread!

I have the Fiio BTR1 which I really like, but the ES100 seems quite appealing. I'm looking forward to more impressions from owners.


----------



## wslee

waynes world said:


> I just wanted to say that I have been appreciating your input in this thread!
> 
> I have the Fiio BTR1 which I really like, but the ES100 seems quite appealing. I'm looking forward to more impressions from owners.



My pleasure.
Not only as a Technical Director of RADSONE, but also as a head-fi'er, pleasure to share what I know.
Any discussion or question on the generic audio system, generic Bluetooth system, and DSP would be welcomed.
Thanks,
WS


----------



## subtec

wslee-radsone said:


> CSR8675 can support AptX-LL. No technical issue.
> In general,  the latency gets lowered as below:
> SBC >> aptX >> aptX-LL
> aptX LL provides the shortest latency, sacrificing the sound quality.
> ...


Thanks for the detailed reply.

My use-case is actually around the house wireless listening, connected to a PC rather than a mobile device, so I have to use a BT transmitter like these. So far, I've only seen a single aptX-HD transmitter (the Inateck BR1006) which has pretty limited availability. In contrast, aptX-LL transmitters are much more widely available, which is mainly why I asked about it. That said, I assume it's just a matter of time before more HD-supporting transmitters come available. I can always use regular aptX in the meantime.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

subtec said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply.
> 
> My use-case is actually around the house wireless listening, connected to a PC rather than a mobile device, so I have to use a BT transmitter like these. So far, I've only seen a single aptX-HD transmitter (the Inateck BR1006) which has pretty limited availability. In contrast, aptX-LL transmitters are much more widely available, which is mainly why I asked about it. That said, I assume it's just a matter of time before more HD-supporting transmitters come available. I can always use regular aptX in the meantime.



See if you can get your hands on one of these:

http://www.skywing-hk.com/cp/10-en.html


----------



## subtec

PiSkyHiFi said:


> See if you can get your hands on one of these:
> 
> http://www.skywing-hk.com/cp/10-en.html


Thanks. After a little searching, it seems like this and this are rebadged versions of the same product. Gotta love these random never-heard-of-em brands that you find selling cheap electronics on amazon... "Viugreum," "Elekele"... wouldn't be surprised if they're just pulling these from random name generators at this point.


----------



## wslee

subtec said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply.
> 
> My use-case is actually around the house wireless listening, connected to a PC rather than a mobile device, so I have to use a BT transmitter like these. So far, I've only seen a single aptX-HD transmitter (the Inateck BR1006) which has pretty limited availability. In contrast, aptX-LL transmitters are much more widely available, which is mainly why I asked about it. That said, I assume it's just a matter of time before more HD-supporting transmitters come available. I can always use regular aptX in the meantime.



I guess those devices are mainly for watching TV use-case.
If you don't care about the latency and the lip-sync delay, please take a look at this:

https://en-us.sennheiser.com/btd-500-usb

It's just an aptX classic, but at least better than aptX-LL regarding sound quality.
Furthermore, my primary concern is the analog interface between your PC and Bluetooth transmitter.
There might be some unexpected signal loss, distortion, and saturation through the analog interface, mainly depending on the PC analog output level.
I've just checked the specification of yours but found no information on ADC performance or input level.

https://www.taotronics.com/media/downloads/TT-BA01U User Manual.pdf

Analog Interface + aptX-LL
vs.
USB Interface + aptX classic

The later would deliver better sound quality, I think.

Thanks,
WS


----------



## subtec

wslee-radsone said:


> I guess those devices are mainly for watching TV use-case.
> If you don't care about the latency and the lip-sync delay, please take a look at this:
> 
> https://en-us.sennheiser.com/btd-500-usb
> ...


I actually have that Sennheiser USB bluetooth adapter already. I agree that the analog-digital conversion on those other transmitters is a weak link, however some do also have a digital optical TOSLINK connector, like this one. Again though, none yet that I've seen that also support aptX-HD, only aptX-LL.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

subtec said:


> I actually have that Sennheiser USB bluetooth adapter already. I agree that the analog-digital conversion on those other transmitters is a weak link, however some do also have a digital optical TOSLINK connector, like this one. Again though, none yet that I've seen that also support aptX-HD, only aptX-LL.



This is the only device I've found that supports AptX-HD and digital out so far... probably a bit pricey just for a home sound router.
If anyone knows where to get them... post here please.


----------



## subtec

PiSkyHiFi said:


> This is the only device I've found that supports AptX-HD and digital out so far... probably a bit pricey just for a home sound router.
> If anyone knows where to get them... post here please.


That looks like it's only able to act as a bluetooth receiver though, not a transmitter.


----------



## sandy1010

So I see Radsone is saying this should be available for sale this month, do we know if it will be direct or through retailers?


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

subtec said:


> That looks like it's only able to act as a bluetooth receiver though, not a transmitter.



Yes, sorry, you're right - it's what I was looking for though because I am looking for way to preserve digital integrity via bluetooth into a DAC of my choice. I don't trust the ADC component of cheap transmitters and so I'm looking for just a receiver to digital out.  I would need a digital in via either usb or spdif on a transmitter box.

Honestly though, for home use and to preserve digital integrity, I'm just going to use a chromecast and split the audio out from the HDMI to SPDIF.
You could use a chromecast audio with its digital out for a good lossless home wi-fi-hi-fi.


----------



## wslee (Jan 10, 2018)

There were some inputs from Mac users; they have a shuttering sound issue on ES100 with Mac.
Hope this might help Mac users.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/r6dtk3stq5a4bnm/RADSONE EarStudio ES100 - OSX codec.pdf?dl=0

Thanks,
WS


----------



## erick15 (Jan 14, 2018)

Are there any updates on when these might be available to purchase? 

Update: I found a post on radsone's Facebook from Jan 3rd that says they "are preparing for online retail sales now".


----------



## p50kombi

I've been trying to get in touch with Radsone via email about purchasing one and having it shipped to the UK, but so far only had one reply which didn't really say anything.
I've ordered an Audio Technika PHA55BT Headphone Amplifier as it also supports LDAC.
I am very keen to hear from one of the Radsone Earstudio owners if I should cancel the AT-PHA55BT or try and get a Radsone Earstudio ES100.
I've been told sales should start on Amazon soon, but still don't know if I can actually get one in the UK, so any input from Radsone (as I know they're active on this thread) would be awesome, either via PM or in the thread about whether it is possible to acquire one in the UK.
I do prefer LDAC, but appreciate the extra functionality an app like the radsone app and upgradable firmware offer.
Any feedback guys 
An old hifi-er but new head-fi er


----------



## waynes world

p50kombi said:


> I've been trying to get in touch with Radsone via email about purchasing one and having it shipped to the UK, but so far only had one reply which didn't really say anything.
> I've ordered an Audio Technika PHA55BT Headphone Amplifier as it also supports LDAC.
> I am very keen to hear from one of the Radsone Earstudio owners if I should cancel the AT-PHA55BT or try and get a Radsone Earstudio ES100.
> I've been told sales should start on Amazon soon, but still don't know if I can actually get one in the UK, so any input from Radsone (as I know they're active on this thread) would be awesome, either via PM or in the thread about whether it is possible to acquire one in the UK.
> ...



My 2 cents..

The PHA55BT is probably pretty good. I like the 50mW output (at 32ohm I presume). Wonder what the ES100's output is? 

But the ES100's 14 hours of playback betters the PHA55BT's 7 hour play time. Also, the ES100 supports APTX HD (which you're not interested in), and has a balanced output, for a cheaper price. 

I'm interested in what others have to say as well. Ultimately, which one functions better and sounds better?


----------



## wslee

waynes world said:


> My 2 cents..
> 
> The PHA55BT is probably pretty good. I like the 50mW output (at 32ohm I presume). Wonder what the ES100's output is?
> 
> ...



According to AK4375a specification,
25mW @ 32ohm, at THD+N = 0.1%
40mW @ 16ohm, at THD+N = 0.1%

ES100 has two AK4375a and provides the doubled power than what single AK4375a can do.

According to the web page below, 
https://www.audio-technica.co.jp/smt/atj/show_model.php?modelId=2967
PHA55BT output power seems to be:
25mW (32Ω, THD 10%) 
50mW (16Ω, THD 10%)

I have not yet tried any measurement or evaluation on PHA55BT,
but considering what I can get through the web pages, 
I guess both ES100 and PHA55BT provide substantial enough power for 16 and 32-ohm unit.

However, I would say ES100 provides the better linearity at the same output level.
The amount of current flow is very important when driving a low impedance unit. 
The lack of current would result in poor linearity.

FYI.
Here's the performance evaluation report on ES100 vs. AK70 and XB10 for 16-ohm unit.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/daju63tt1816xw1/EarStudio_Perofrmance_Evaluation.pdf?dl=0

Thanks,
WS


----------



## p50kombi

Thanks for your reply,  my current in ears are klipsch x12i which are balanced and have 50 ohms 
What would your honest recommenation be?


----------



## p50kombi

wslee-radsone said:


> According to AK4375a specification,
> 25mW @ 32ohm, at THD+N = 0.1%
> 40mW @ 16ohm, at THD+N = 0.1%
> 
> ...



I found your comparison very insightful, thank you for that.
I sent you a PM, when you have a chance, could you please have a look at it?

Many thanks and great to have so many honest people in here, should have come here years ago


----------



## zolom

When and where is the Earstudio ES100 expected be ordered?

Thanks


----------



## sandy1010

zolom said:


> When and where is the Earstudio ES100 expected be ordered?
> 
> Thanks



Very soon. They’ve said this month a few times on social media, not exactly sure where though.


----------



## Crusic

Anything new? It got a bit quiet here.


----------



## jeffhawke

Crusic said:


> Anything new? It got a bit quiet here.


Unless the product is released to the general public, there isn't too much to talk about I guess. I have a question though: what is the output power? I read on one early review that it's 25mW into 32ohm, which appears to be very low indeed. Then, in a later review on Majorhifi http://majorhifi.com/radsone-earstudio-24-bit-hi-res-bluetooth-receiver-review/ the reviewer claims to have tested it with Beyer's DT1770 (250ohm) and the results were, in his words, quite good. If the Earstudio puts out 25mw into 32ohm, how can it drive 250ohm cans and still sound "quite good"? So, I'm confused as to the actual output of this product. The web page does not indicate the power output in the specs.


----------



## redcitylights

jeffhawke said:


> Unless the product is released to the general public, there isn't too much to talk about I guess. I have a question though: what is the output power? I read on one early review that it's 25mW into 32ohm, which appears to be very low indeed. Then, in a later review on Majorhifi http://majorhifi.com/radsone-earstudio-24-bit-hi-res-bluetooth-receiver-review/ the reviewer claims to have tested it with Beyer's DT1770 (250ohm) and the results were, in his words, quite good. If the Earstudio puts out 25mw into 32ohm, how can it drive 250ohm cans and still sound "quite good"? So, I'm confused as to the actual output of this product. The web page does not indicate the power output in the specs.



From radsone: “For 3.5mm single-ended output, the DualDrive technology reduces the output impedance by half and gives twice much current than one single AK4375a can deliver. For 2.5mm full- differential output, the voltage is increased by twice“

From akm: “Output Power: 25mW @ 32ohm, 40mW @ 16ohm”


----------



## subtec

From the Indiegogo comments section, there's this explanation:


> Q: What is the maximum power output from the 3.5mm jack in milli-watts into 32 ohms headphones? I do not understand what 2x current means.
> 
> A: The 2x current mode is a kind of parallel bridged amplifier mode. EarStudio has two stereo DAC and integrated HP AMP, which means it has 4 output ports available. In the 1x current mode to 3.5mm jack, EarStudio activates only two of them, having the other two remained at idle. In the 2x current mode to 3.5mm jack, all four output ports are activated, being coupled two ports for L-ch, two ports for R-ch.
> 
> Each output port drive voltage up to 3.2 Vpp. Thus, for a 32-ohm unit, we can have 40mW/ch with EarStudio. In the 2x current mode, two output ports are bridged/combined to a single channel, we can get the output impedance lowered by half, and as a result, get the better damping factor and slew rate. Especially for a 16-ohm unit, current saturation degrades the linearity, and the 2x current mode gives us the better performance.


----------



## jeffhawke

redcitylights said:


> From radsone: “For 3.5mm single-ended output, the DualDrive technology reduces the output impedance by half and gives twice much current than one single AK4375a can deliver. For 2.5mm full- differential output, the voltage is increased by twice“
> 
> From akm: “Output Power: 25mW @ 32ohm, 40mW @ 16ohm”


Would be nice to know what the output impedance is though. And besides, 25mW into 32ohm is still 25mW into 32ohm, so even if you double that (50mW) it's not nearly enough to drive 250ohm cans like the DT1770.


----------



## notyourtree

WS[/QUOTE]


zolom said:


> *Quote (notyourtree): *_I also saw the warning about disconnecting the cable while media is playing potentially damaging the equipment_
> 
> What? are they serious?





m4rkw said:


> Wow that's pretty shocking. Of all the things you can expect are almost certain to happen at some point, pulling the cable out while it's playing is pretty high up there.





wslee said:


> @notyourtree:
> 
> Hello, I'm WS, Technical Director of Radsone.
> At first, sorry for the inconvenience.
> ...





wslee said:


> @notyourtree:
> 
> BTW,
> you mentioned only the right channel of 2.5mm output is dead, but it's quite strange I think.
> ...


Thank you for your quick and informative response, WS! Apologies that I haven't jumped back on here sooner to follow up with my experiences, BUT the good news is that my 2.5mm balanced connection is working again. I used the 3.5mm port for a while after the incident, and I then tried locking the connection as WS suggested before trying the 2.5mm connection again. I didn't think to perform a test before that, so I can't confirm it was the lock or perhaps the unit just needed to "recover." 
Overall I'm very happy with the device and the sound quality. The voice quality has been excellent too; nobody's complained when I've been on a call. Battery life seems better than initial experience too. I still haven't been able to install the firmware update, but I just received a new laptop and will try again soon. The equalizer has been a nice option when using my JH16s, and it actually works to reduce the bass without impacting the other frequencies across the spectrum. I do wish that there was an easier way to control the ambient mode as others have requested, perhaps a widget in the next app release or a button configuration via the firmware? I do wish the play button was positioned elsewhere given that I'm using the 2.5mm connection, but I wouldn't be surprised if design decisions had to be made to account for the unit holistically. It would be nice to mute the firmware update message too -- it pops up every time I open the app. 
I do receive many questions about the ES100, so hopefully you will have a bunch of new orders from Seattle when they're available for sale!


----------



## waynes world

notyourtree said:


> I do receive many questions about the ES100, so hopefully you will have a bunch of new orders from Seattle *and Canada *when they're available for sale!



Fixed that for ya!


----------



## wslee

jeffhawke said:


> Unless the product is released to the general public, there isn't too much to talk about I guess. I have a question though: what is the output power? I read on one early review that it's 25mW into 32ohm, which appears to be very low indeed. Then, in a later review on Majorhifi http://majorhifi.com/radsone-earstudio-24-bit-hi-res-bluetooth-receiver-review/ the reviewer claims to have tested it with Beyer's DT1770 (250ohm) and the results were, in his words, quite good. If the Earstudio puts out 25mw into 32ohm, how can it drive 250ohm cans and still sound "quite good"? So, I'm confused as to the actual output of this product. The web page does not indicate the power output in the specs.



You're right.
ES100 3.5mm single-ended output may not able to give you enough loudness with 250-ohm or 300-ohm unit.
For high impedance unit, we highly recommend using 2.5mm balanced output since it provides 2x voltage output up to 6.4Vpp.

The reviewer from MajorHifi just tested ES100 during AES conference in New York last year and asked me a sample for the review.
(No reward or payment has been made for the review.) He wrote it with his own will.

I didn't try DT1770 by myself.
But as I checked the DT1770 pro specification,

https://europe.beyerdynamic.com/amfile/file/download/file_id/3864/product_id/3871/

It provides nominal SPL(Sound Pressure Level) 102dB, with 1mWatt amplifier output.
ES100 can deliver up to 4mWatt output power to 250 ~300 Ohm unit.
That means:
ES100 with DS1770 can give you the loudness level up to 107 dB SPL.

According to the Figure #2 on web page below,

http://www.shure.com/americas/support/find-an-answer/understanding-earphone-headphone-specifications

I guess 107 dB SPL might be OK; It's not too loud and not too small, but just OK.

Furthermore, as I measure the performance using Audio Precision, 
ES100 achieves 91dB THD+N at 300-Ohm 4mWatt, while Astell & Kern AK70 delivers 85dB THD+N in the same condition.

Assuming you listen to 16-bit CD quality source audio and 107 dB SPL is enough,
I guess ES100 would provide the better sound quality than AK70 or mobile phone.

Hope this helps you.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## zolom

Any news about orders launch date?


----------



## Raketen (Jan 25, 2018)

"0.5dB step with EarStudio mobile application and 2dB step with EarStudio HW buttons"

Is this in the final product? If so, a little disappointing-  for me the most appealing feature is the discrete volume control (which a surprising number of BT receivers lack), because most android phones have terrible volume control with large increments. IMO it would be much better for the HW buttons to have the 0.5 increment with a bigger step from long press (or button hold with accelerated increase like a lot of DAP use).

Other than that this looks pretty close to my ideal for a bluetooth reciever which I have avoided to date- particularly appreciate the Sansa Clip-esque design.


----------



## jeffhawke (Jan 25, 2018)

wslee said:


> You're right.
> ES100 3.5mm single-ended output may not able to give you enough loudness with 250-ohm or 300-ohm unit.
> For high impedance unit, we highly recommend using 2.5mm balanced output since it provides 2x voltage output up to 6.4Vpp.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your exhaustive reply. What's the output impedance of the ES100? I will have to give it a try myself. Where and when could I buy one? Thanks again.


----------



## wslee

Raketen said:


> "0.5dB step with EarStudio mobile application and 2dB step with EarStudio HW buttons"
> 
> Is this in the final product? If so, a little disappointing-  for me the most appealing feature is the discrete volume control (which a surprising number of BT receivers lack), because most android phones have terrible volume control with large increments. IMO it would be much better for the HW buttons to have the 0.5 increment with a bigger step from long press (or button hold with accelerated increase like a lot of DAP use).
> 
> Other than that this looks pretty close to my ideal for a bluetooth reciever which I have avoided to date- particularly appreciate the Sansa Clip-esque design.



Thanks for the input and I agree with you.
We're preparing the next F/W update and will update the feature as you requested.

BTW, please keep that always in your mind that Android phone volume control with any Bluetooth device is always performed before BT audio encoder.
Thus, you will get considerable loss in audio quality when adjusting the volume on the phone.
Setting the volume on the phone at the maximum (0 dBFS) and adjusting ES100 analog volume would give you the best audio quality.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## wslee

jeffhawke said:


> Thank you for your exhaustive reply. What's the output impedance of the ES100? I will have to give it a try myself. Where and when could I buy one? Thanks again.



ES100 archives output impedance around 1-Ohm.

As you may know, 
the voltage at the load unit is as below:

V-load = V-out x Z-load / (Z-load + Z-out)

where, the V-out = output voltage with no load.

For the 16-ohm unit, 
you will get 16/(16+Z-out) of the V-out.
The lower Z-out is absolutely better.

However, for the 250-ohm unit, 
you will get 250/(250+Z-out) of the V-out.
In this case, the output impedance is not that much critical.

And the output impedance itself does not have any meaning without V-out. 

Below two examples would give you the same sonic performance. 

V-out (3.2) x 16/(16+ Z-out 1) = 3.2 x 16/17 = 3.01 V
V-out (4.0) x 16/(16+ Z-out 5) = 3.2 x 16/21 = 3.04 V

No difference other than the later consumes more battery power.

Anyway, hope this helps you when you choose an amplifier for your preferred headphone unit.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## jeffhawke

wslee said:


> ES100 archives output impedance around 1-Ohm.
> 
> As you may know,
> the voltage at the load unit is as below:
> ...


Again, a very comprehensive and comprehensible reply: you should start a thread on output impedance, it's a hot topic these days .
You did not reply to my other question though : where and when could I buy one? 
Cheers


----------



## meinname123

wslee said:


> Thanks for the input and I agree with you.
> BTW, please keep that always in your mind that Android phone volume control with any Bluetooth device is always performed before BT audio encoder.
> Thus, you will get considerable loss in audio quality when adjusting the volume on the phone.
> Setting the volume on the phone at the maximum (0 dBFS) and adjusting ES100 analog volume would give you the best audio quality.



Would it be possible to add a option to the app like "lock phone volume at max" ?
It should set and maybe lock (periodically recheck and set) the Phone/Source Volume to the max. Level if Earstudio is connected or if it is playing music


----------



## Cane

wslee said:


> @shrisha:
> 
> For your information,
> SBC codec (mandate) is free to use for any Bluetooth device. (No license fee)
> ...


How about adding a option for the end user to pay for the function, if they need/want it?
Pay, and unlock the extra feature via F/W update.


----------



## xatnys

Has anyone done any AB testing between aptX HD and LDAC? LDAC has a higher overall bitrate, but what if aptX HD has a codec that's efficient enough to retain quality at moderate (~300-600kbps) bitrate? Might be enough perhaps.


----------



## wslee

meinname123 said:


> Would it be possible to add a option to the app like "lock phone volume at max" ?
> It should set and maybe lock (periodically recheck and set) the Phone/Source Volume to the max. Level if Earstudio is connected or if it is playing music



Basically, Bluetooth AVRCP(A/V Remote Control Profile) provides an option to synchronize volume between mobile phone and receiver via Absolute Volume control.
That is:
The source device(i.e., Mobile phone) can set the sink device(i.e., receiver) HW volume
and the sink device can notify any volume change on it to the source device back and forth.
In that way, the volumes of the source and the sink can be synchronized. 

However, it's a design choice for the mobile phone and the receiver to support the volume synchronization. 
If both the mobile phone and the receiver support volume synchronization, 
then the mobile phone remotely controls the receiver's HW volume while transmitting source audio at 0 dBFS(Full Scale) always.

iOS and OS X support the volume synchronization.
So it depends on the receiver.
If the receiver supports the volume synchronization, Apple device always transmits the audio at 0 dBFS over Bluetooth.
iPhone just remotely controls the receiver's HW volume. 
And any volume changes by the receiver's vol+/- button are notified to iPhone and eventually displayed in iPhone volume popup.
In that way, iOS always keeps the maximum quality as best as AAC encoder can perform across any volume levels.
It's the easiest and safe way to keep the sound quality over Bluetooth as best as possible.
Apple Bluetooth Accessory Design Guideline recommends Bluetooth receiver supports the volume synchronization for Apple device.
(There are some other design considerations like this which make iOS Bluetooth better than Android.)

However, there's one drawback.
Since iPhone volume step is limited, the fine control of the volume is not possible.
That's the primary reason why ES100 does not support the volume synchronization with iOS.
(As I mentioned, the volume synchronization with iOS depends on the receiver.)

In the meanwhile, Android OS does NOT support the volume synchronization.
No receiver can support the volume synchronization with Android.
Android always scales the PCM down before the Bluetooth encoder, when adjusting Bluetooth volume.
Android Users need to keep that in their mind all the way.

*The rule of thumb:*

For Android, set the mobile phone volume to the maximum with any Bluetooth receiver.

For iOS, if Bluetooth receiver vol +/- button actions result on iPhone volume popup consequently, 
then the receivers supports the volume synchronization. 
You don't need to care anything about that.
If not, the receiver doesn't support the volume synchronization, 
and you need to set the iPhone volume to the maximum.

Hope this helps you.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## meinname123

I not meant volume sync. 
I meant:
When the user enables the option and something is streamed to the es100 then your android or iphone app (also when running in the background) sets the source volume to 0db . And if it gets lowered it just sets the sourcevoulme back to 0db.
So the user can't accidentally lower the source volume on the device and has to control it via the es100 or the analog volume slider.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

wslee said:


> In the meanwhile, Android OS does NOT support the volume synchronization.
> No receiver can support the volume synchronization with Android.
> Android always scales the PCM down before the Bluetooth encoder, when adjusting Bluetooth volume.
> Android Users need to keep that in their mind all the way.
> ...



That may be true, but the scaled down volume prior to bluetooth encoding in Android is using a 48KHz 24 bit path. This means the actual issue with volume is to not amplify the noise floor of the ES100 too much with a low volume signal. The ESS 9018 is a great example of a DAC that uses an internal 32 path and digital volume control, because it's analog noise floor is so incredibly low.

The issues with digital volume control is mostly to do with unreliable math in 16 bit. Once we can be certain the math is good, then it comes down to avoiding pushing the analog volume control too hard.

I think anything between 70% and 100% volume on an Android phone that is using AptX HD, would be fine - just basically listen out for the analog noise floor. If you can hear any of it, turn the digital volume up and the analog down.

That's my take on it - this is great little device that get's so much of it right, with the right firmware, this thing is going to be highly sought after.


----------



## wslee (Jan 27, 2018)

PiSkyHiFi said:


> That may be true, but the scaled down volume prior to bluetooth encoding in Android is using a 48KHz 24 bit path. This means the actual issue with volume is to not amplify the noise floor of the ES100 too much with a low volume signal. The ESS 9018 is a great example of a DAC that uses an internal 32 path and digital volume control, because it's analog noise floor is so incredibly low.
> 
> The issues with digital volume control is mostly to do with unreliable math in 16 bit. Once we can be certain the math is good, then it comes down to avoiding pushing the analog volume control too hard.
> 
> ...



@PiSkyHiFi:

You're right.

Ideally, in digital domain,
16-bit provides 20 x log10(2^16) = 96 dB SNR,
24-bit provides 20 x log10(2^24) = 144 dB SNR.

If the system analog noise floor is around -110dB,
The 5-bit loss in the 24-bit source, 20 x 1og10(2^19) = 114dB, would still be OK.

For aptX-HD codec which is 24-bit,
a couple of steps of volume down from the maximum might be OK.

However, the others(e.g., SBC, AAC, aptX) are all 16-bit.
Thus the PCM truncation by volume control is done at 16-bit domain before the encoder.

Usually, Mobile phone volume slider provides 60 dB range in dB linear scale.
So you will get the bit loss as below:

100% volume ----> 0 dB FS / No bit loss
80%   volume ----> -12 dB  / 2-bit loss
60%   volume ----> -24 dB  / 4-bit loss

ES100 achieves the SNR around -109 ~ -110dB.
So, as you mentioned, 70% ~ 100% volume on aptX HD Android source would be fine,
because that loss in the digital domain is still below the ES100 system noise floor.
You exactly pointed out what I can expect assuming the performance of ES100.

But I believe there's one more thing to consider.
The Bluetooth codecs above are not lossless, but lossy.
If they are lossless, the digital volume down before and after the encoder would be exactly same.
But since they are all lossy,
the digital volume down before the encoder might cause more errors in the math of the codecs,
and would be considerably worse than expected.
That's my concern on that.

Again, thank you for your comment and have a nice weekend!

Regards,
WS


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

wslee said:


> @PiSkyHiFi:
> 
> You're right.
> 
> ...



I agree with your analysis there. Your point about the codecs being not lossless is right.

Mathematically, when adjusting the volume of a digital signal, truncation is the worst algorithm. By first upscaling to 24 bit or higher or using a floating point internal path and appropriate dithering when reducing to the target dynamic range, the signal integrity is maintained well, I don't know what Android's algorithm is though, so you might still be right in this scenario.

Realistically, 95% of my music is 44.1KHz 16 bit and with these files, even the lossy nature of the AptX HD in 24 bits should have minimal impact on the sound quality, including some digital volume control, I've been looking for a device like the ES100 for a while now. I think if it had digital out, I would have bought 3 of them, still a great device anyway.

You're right about the other codecs - I think you're right to recommend maximum volume prior to encoding for those.

Tiny digital errors are an issue, but I would say that the choice of a decent quality DAC is more important, which you have done well on this device.

If my ears had to choose between a device that supports higher bitrates or a device with a higher quality DAC, I would choose the DAC first.

Thanks for your responses!


----------



## zolom (Jan 27, 2018)

PiSkyHiFi said:


> I agree with your analysis there. Your point about the codecs being not lossless is right.
> 
> Mathematically, when adjusting the volume of a digital signal, truncation is the worst algorithm. By first upscaling to 24 bit or higher or using a floating point internal path and appropriate dithering when reducing to the target dynamic range, the signal integrity is maintained well, I don't know what Android's algorithm is though, so you might still be right in this scenario.
> 
> ...



Waitng to use theh ES100 with Tidal,  connected via UAPP,  playing 16 bit HiFi, especially 24 bit MQA.
I guess the UAPP Bit Perfect is only relevant for USB DACs,  please correvt me if I am wrong.


----------



## wslee (Jan 28, 2018)

zolom said:


> Waitng to use theh ES100 with Tidal,  connected via UAPP,  playing 16 bit HiFi, especially 24 bit MQA.
> I guess the UAPP Bit Perfect is only relevant for USB DACs,  please correvt me if I am wrong.



MQA is a kind of unique encoding format which provides higher resolution audio at the very efficient data rate.

Take a look at the below figures first:

16-bit PCM  -------> 20*log10(2^16) = 96dB
24-bit PCM -------> 20*log10(2^16) = 144dB
28-bit PCM -------> 20*log10(2^28) = 168dB

16-bit x 2ch @ 48KHz -------> 1.536 Mbps
24-bit x 2ch @ 48KHz -------> 2.304 Mbps
28-bit x 2ch @ 48KHz -------> 2.688 Mbps

In general, the main cause of dominant noise floor is not the digital source or DAC,
but the amplifier noise and system thermal noise.

So it seems that we can hardly make the audio system noise floor lower than -120dB.
That is the primary assumption of MQA.

Then, 16-bit/96dB is not enough,
and 24-bit/144dB is too much because the dominant system noise floor is around -120dB.

As described above, encoding audio signal lower than -120dB is not practical and has no meaning.
So MQA encodes 0~24KHz baseband signal using only 20-bit to meet 120dB.
Then, the remains 4-bits are used for encoding the extended 24~48KHz signal.

Another assumption is that the dynamic range of high-frequency band is tiny.
So 4-bit is enough to encode high-frequency band.

(Actually, there are other details in deep-dive, and the bit allocation might differ from MQA source.
But just take a look at the big picture on that.)

Anyway, in that way, MQA can encode high-resolution audio at the effective data rate.

*[Encoder]*
24/96KHz High-Res source --->  *MQA Encode *---> 24-bit x 2ch @ 48KHz packed 2.304 Mbps

*[Decoder]*
24-bit x 2ch @ 48KHz packed 2.304 Mbps --->  *MQA Decode *--->  20-bit x 2ch @ 48KHz (BW:0~24KHz)  + 4-bit x 2ch @ 96KHz (BW:24~48KHz)

Being cmapared to  96KHz 20-bit encoding, 20-bit x 2ch @ 96KHz / 3.840 Mbps,
MQA 24bit-2ch @ 48KHz / 2.304Mbps is still lower than the conventional PCM encoding,
while providing the same perceptual performance.

Furthermore, MQA is also designed for backward compatibility.
MQA encoded PCM can be played with generic PCM decoder.
The LSB 4-bit are processed same as generic PCM, but they are masked by the system noise floor and not audible.

On the other hand, if MQA decoder is there,
MQA expands bandwidth by 2x or 4x and provides high-resolution audio at the end.

In summary,
Both 24-bit PCM @ 96KHz and 24-bit MQA @ 48KHz perform just same.
I could say they are practically identical assuming -120dB system noise floor,
but the key is MQA works at the considerably lower bit rate.

Then, what we have to do to come up with MQA?
We need:
- lossless codecs like FLAC or WAV
- MQA decoder
- High-resolution audio system supporting at least 24-bit / 96KHz FS or higher

MQA stream can only be packed to the lossless codec, like FLAC or WAV.
All the MQA bits SHOULD be kept as the same.
And even if MQA decoder is running on the phone if mobile phone doesn't support 24/96KHz,
you may not be able to experience the high-resolution sound.

Again, MQA is the beautiful solution for the service provider like Tidal,
because they can save the bandwidth and their money while keeping the quality.

Lastly, I'm afraid you're not able to have ES100 or any other Bluetooth receiver keep up with the MQA quality.
The mobile phone may receive MQA stream from TIDAL and decode and expand it to 24/96KHz.
But before sending it over Bluetooth, the audio backend DSP on the phone will resample it to 48KHz/16(or 24).

Hope this helps you.

Thanks and Regards,
WS

*p.s.*

Currently, LDAC is the only Bluetooth codec supporting resolution above 24/48KHz.
If the mobile phone supports both MQA decoder and LDAC,
it's possible to have high-resolution MQA stream over Bluetooth.

*[Mobile]*
MQA source ---> MQA decoder ---> 24/96KHz ----> LDAC encoder ----> A2DP

*[Receiver]*
A2DP ---> LDAC Decoder ----> 24/96KHz

*However, LDAC high-resolution codec only works with a certain level of good RF environment.


----------



## kolbo

Any news on when it will be possible to order these?


----------



## wslee

meinname123 said:


> I not meant volume sync.
> I meant:
> When the user enables the option and something is streamed to the es100 then your android or iphone app (also when running in the background) sets the source volume to 0db . And if it gets lowered it just sets the sourcevoulme back to 0db.
> So the user can't accidentally lower the source volume on the device and has to control it via the es100 or the analog volume slider.



@meinname123:

What a nice suggestion!
I've just discussed with our team on your suggestion. 

It might be possible, only in case, the user launches the ES100 mobile app; 
technically we can forcibly set the source volume at the maximum and compensate the current target level with analog volume down.

If any volume change with the mobile phone with its side buttons occurs, 
the app can detects the volume change notification and reset the volume to the maximum again, and set analog volume remotely.

Let say it's *Smart Volume Control*.

Let me research what you suggested deep-dive, and check the feasibility.
And we'll have an internal beta test if it's practical or not.
(Just concern that too many features will confuse some users.)

Anyway, thanks for your suggestion again and I'll check it right away.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## tim0chan

wslee said:


> @meinname123:
> 
> What a nice suggestion!
> I've just discussed with our team on your suggestion.
> ...


When will the product be released to mass market?


----------



## Raketen (Jan 28, 2018)

Some other things I am curious about: Does the DSP/EQ processing default to flat when using without the app (for instance if I were using it with my PC)? Can it remember App DSP/EQ settings when paired to devices without the app?


----------



## wslee

Raketen said:


> Some other things I am curious about: Does the DSP/EQ processing default to flat when using without the app (for instance if I were using it with my PC)? Can it remember App DSP/EQ settings when paired to devices without the app?



@Raketen:

ES100 stores and keeps all the user configurations including the EQ setting, in the built-in Flash memory.
ES100 loads and applies EQ and every other user option immediately, right after boot-up.

That means once you set the EQ, you don't need to launch and check ES100 mobile application anymore.

The mobile application, when launched, 
just reads the configurations stored in ES100 over Bluetooth, 
and display them so that you can check the current status and maintain any further adjustment.

Every audio option including DCT, EQ and DAC filter is applied equally both in Bluetooth mode and in USB DAC mode.

Hope this answers you.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## Raketen

wslee said:


> @Raketen:
> 
> ES100 stores and keeps all the user configurations including the EQ setting, in the built-in Flash memory.
> ES100 loads and applies EQ and every other user option immediately, right after boot-up.
> ...



Very cool functionality. Thank you for the answer.


----------



## tim0chan

wslee said:


> @Raketen:
> 
> ES100 stores and keeps all the user configurations including the EQ setting, in the built-in Flash memory.
> ES100 loads and applies EQ and every other user option immediately, right after boot-up.
> ...


When will it be released to mass market? I really want one but cannot buy


----------



## wslee

Cane said:


> How about adding a option for the end user to pay for the function, if they need/want it?
> Pay, and unlock the extra feature via F/W update.



@Cane:

I'm sorry, but I don't think SONY would agree on that kind of license policy. 
The Per Unit License is managed based on Bluetooth MAC address range.
Technically, it's possible, but SONY won't agree on that.
That means we have to buy all the copies of the license for full consecutive Bluetooth address range at a time.

We're continuous tracking the market's need.
LDAC is a good option but for high-resolution streaming above 24/48KHz, which aptX-HD provides, 
requires a certain level of good enough RF environment. 
Unless otherwise, it will limit the streaming bandwidth, just providing standard quality.

As long as LDAC is getting popular, we'll definitely add LDAC option in the future.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## meinname123

wslee said:


> Let say it's *Smart Volume Control*.


----------



## tim0chan

wslee said:


> @Cane:
> 
> I'm sorry, but I don't think SONY would agree on that kind of license policy.
> The Per Unit License is managed based on Bluetooth MAC address range.
> ...


lol, still avoiding the qn. When is the earstudio available for purchase in the mass market or through resellers? would be simple to simply say not anytime soon or we're working on it right?


----------



## peter123

tim0chan said:


> lol, still avoiding the qn. When is the earstudio available for purchase in the mass market or through resellers? would be simple to simply say not anytime soon or we're working on it right?



Don't you think think he would've answered if he knew?


----------



## tim0chan

peter123 said:


> Don't you think think he would've answered if he knew?


Maybe a simple let me check would suffice too.


----------



## wslee (Jan 29, 2018)

tim0chan said:


> lol, still avoiding the qn. When is the earstudio available for purchase in the mass market or through resellers? would be simple to simply say not anytime soon or we're working on it right?



@tim0chan:

I'm afraid I may not be allowed to mention anything related to sales and marketing by Head-Fi.org.
ES100 will be available this week on AMAZON, but the US region only.
Right now, we have only less than 100 stock in AMAZON warehouse.
Anyway, we will get ES100 sales on AMAZON started with those stock first.
In the meanwhile, we're working on the 2nd round of mass production,
and they will be ready and shipped to AMAZON warehouse early next month.
So, early bird can get it this weekend and the others maybe mid next month.
But, again, US region only.
Appreciate your kind understanding.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## Crusic

Are you going to release ES100 in other regions outside US soon, too?


----------



## tim0chan

wslee said:


> @tim0chan:
> 
> I'm afraid I may not be allowed to mention anything related to sales and marketing by Head-Fi.org.
> ES100 will be available this week on AMAZON, but the US region only.
> ...


Thank you for your honest reply, hope to be able to purchase soon. I do believe that headfi doesn't mind posting abt release dates but not sending the link in the thread. If there are any doubts abt the policy, u can answer qns via pm


----------



## sandy1010

Should be available for sale in the next 24 hours 

https://twitter.com/RADSONEInc/status/958315556918018049


----------



## xatnys

Is this it? It says the storefront just launched https://www.amazon.com/sp?_encoding...derID=&seller=A1KMVNFQW53VTQ&tab=&vasStoreID=

I was going to impulse buy it but the description is copy pasted from the kickstarter. Not sure if it is genuine.


----------



## sandy1010

xatnys said:


> Is this it? It says the storefront just launched https://www.amazon.com/sp?_encoding...derID=&seller=A1KMVNFQW53VTQ&tab=&vasStoreID=
> 
> I was going to impulse buy it but the description is copy pasted from the kickstarter. Not sure if it is genuine.



Not sure, but the radsone rep in this thread mentioned there’s actually stock in the amazon warehouse but that link says shipping from radsone in Korea.


----------



## wslee

xatnys said:


> Is this it? It says the storefront just launched https://www.amazon.com/sp?_encoding...derID=&seller=A1KMVNFQW53VTQ&tab=&vasStoreID=
> 
> I was going to impulse buy it but the description is copy pasted from the kickstarter. Not sure if it is genuine.



Sure. It's ours and just launched.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## sandy1010

wslee said:


> Sure. It's ours and just launched.
> Thanks and Regards,
> WS



Will there also be stock shipping direct from amazon?


----------



## wslee

sandy1010 said:


> Will there also be stock shipping direct from amazon?



Sure.
As long as you see "In Stock" displayed in green text, it will be shipped to you directly from the warehouse in the US.


----------



## Roll

website down? 

https://www.ear-studio.com/


----------



## wslee

Roll said:


> website down?
> 
> https://www.ear-studio.com/



Thanks for your kind input.
We're working on it with some minor update. Soon to be online in a couple of hours.


----------



## xatnys

I placed my order shortly after you confirmed that's the storefront. Thanks @wslee for the prompt response and your general support and discussion throughout this thread. I've come to trust you and by extension Radsone based on how you're willing to go into the technical aspects and testing of the ES100. Hopefully I'm one of the first orders on your Amazon store.


----------



## zolom

Just ordered mine as well (following WS assurance that these are of a newer stock). From what I have read so far,  I am sure that this is the best pick for now,  far better than the Bluewave Get which suffers from high hiss with sensitive IEMs. 
Waiting now for it to arrive early February. 
Thanks for all the information on this thread (especialy WS elaborated explanations).


----------



## Researcher (Jan 31, 2018)

no info on return policy, no prime option for $100. I  keep using Xiaomi Bluetooth


----------



## zolom

Dear WS:  which firmware version are those ES100's ordered right now from Amazon., coming with? 
Are those of the latest hardware version? 

Thanks


----------



## wslee

zolom said:


> Dear WS:  which firmware version are those ES100's ordered right now from Amazon., coming with?
> Are those of the latest hardware version?
> 
> Thanks



It's from the first LOT and with the initial version of F/W.
You need to have it updated through DFU.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## wslee

ES100 F/W update *v1.1.4* released and available now.

As you guys pointed out, we've added new features below:

- Added Ambient Sound On/Off by long key operation
- Changed vol +/- short-key step to 0.5dB from previous 2.0dB
  (vol +/- long key step is 2.0dB, same as before)

Also, DAC Oversample Rate Option (1x/2x/4x) is provided with v1.1.4.

The new iOS/Android applications for F/W v1.1.4 are also available.
Please update the mobile app as well to keep up with the new functionalities.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## zolom

wslee said:


> ES100 F/W update *v1.1.4* released and available now.
> 
> 
> Are these ES100s from Amazon,  the latest Hardware version?
> ...


----------



## zolom

Are these ES100s the latest HW version? 

Thanks


----------



## p50kombi (Jan 31, 2018)

wslee said:


> It's from the first LOT and with the initial version of F/W.
> You need to have it updated through DFU.
> Thanks and Regards,
> WS





zolom said:


> Are these ES100s the latest HW version?
> 
> Thanks




As mentioned, these are the initial lot, so I would say they're the same as the kickstarter devices.


----------



## wslee

zolom said:


> Are these ES100s the latest HW version?
> 
> Thanks



There's NO difference in HW between each Lot.
Nothing has been changed/revised.
2nd lot of MP(Mass Production) will be all the same as the first lot, and the upcoming next lot would also be identical.
The only reason why we tag the LOT number is for the Quality Control.

FYI,
As we've already passed FCC and other certification, 
we are not allowed to change/revise the device for sales and distribution anymore by the law unless otherwise, we get the further certification on it.

Also, as Technical Director of Radsone, Inc., I can assure there's not even single change so far, except F/W version.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## kolbo

Got a shipping notification for mine!


----------



## zolom (Feb 1, 2018)

Wond


wslee said:


> There's NO difference in HW between each Lot.
> Nothing has been changed/revised.
> 2nd lot of MP(Mass Production) will be all the same as the first lot, and the upcoming next lot would also be identical.
> The only reason why we tag the LOT number is for the Quality Control.
> ...




Thanks WSLEE and sorry for nagging on that HW issue.
It was not clear when people here were referring to 1st lot. I was burnt once on a different but similar Kickstarter initiative when receiving a pre-production unit

Thanks again for the kind clarification.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

So I've been following the FW updates up to 1.1.4 - Thank you for the feature additions. The volume step being smaller does mean you may have to keep pressing a few times occasionally, but the extra precision is welcome.
The switch between Ambient Mode and Normal is well implemented, a side effect is that when you turn it off this way with the long press on the track forward key, you can hear the physical click of the button through the headphones... it's actually just part of the feedback from the mic that helps you get the mic volume right, so it's not an issue, it's still a very useful feature. Actually having the ability to control the Ambient mode from the ES100 means I'm less likely to use my smart watch to control the volume anyway now - if I do it all on the ES100, I have  precise volume and more features plus I won't be using digital volume control prior to encoding.

There doesn't appear to be any sound glitches any more, the HD jitter correction must have been fixed at some point.

I understand you may use the volume keys to implement a kind of write-through volume control that follows on and adjusts the analog volume control from the phone at some point.... that would be welcome in my opinion.

The oversampling is fine, although I would have thought the DCT would be preferable for ironing out sub-sampling issues.

The App is possibly a little more stable and less power hungry than before, but that might have been something else doing that to my phone in the first place, so I'm not certain.

Thanks!


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

Just one more suggestion... have a car option, that will turn itself off when power is cut and wait a few seconds before allowing "auto on when power connected" to work again.

I don't know if you are willing to do another firmware update release, but if you do, add that feature in to the app and the device please.

Thanks.


----------



## proxops-pete

Yeah... I also got it off Indiegogo and managed to get mine just before Christmas.  It's great.
It has to be one of the best Bluetooth receiver I have used to date.  And the EarStudio app it comes with it great at controlling all things just like PiSkyHiFi said.
Battery lasts quite a while as well... so glad I got one... better yet, so glad I got mine!  $50 is a great price on this...


----------



## notyourtree

wslee said:


> ES100 F/W update *v1.1.4* released and available now.
> 
> As you guys pointed out, we've added new features below:
> 
> ...



Very happy with the the new firmware enhancements and app update. The DFU update went smoothly on my new laptop. Kudos to your team and responsiveness to member/customer input, WS!


----------



## wslee (Feb 5, 2018)

Some users asked me about the Bluetooth version of ES100.
ES100 supports Bluetooth 4.2.

But, I'd like to let you know that Bluetooth version of any audio receiver(sink) or transmitter(source) is nothing to do with sound quality or audio streaming link range.

Bluetooth audio streaming over A2DP(Advanced Audio Distribution Profile) always goes with Bluetooth Classic link,
that is BR(Basic Rate)/EDR(Enhanced Data Rate).

Bluetooth classic (a.k.a BR/EDR, basic rate/enhanced data rate) came out to the world first
and then Bluetooth Low Energy (a.k.a BLE) next.

The trade-off between data throughput and power consumption was the primary reason for the birth of BLE.
In comparison with Bluetooth Classic (0.7~2.1Mbps),
BLE has application throughput around 300kbps in order to save the power consumption,
which is not fast enough for the stereo audio application.

ES100 supports Bluetooth 4.2, and the ES100 mobile application communicates with ES100 over BLE.
However, audio streaming over A2DP(Advanced Audio Distribution Profile) always goes with BR/EDR,
not only with ES100 but also with any others A2DP receiver/transmitter.

Any mobile phone always delivers the audio packets over A2DP thru BT classic BR/EDR link,
no matter what version of Bluetooth it supports.

New Bluetooth 5.0 is an upgrade version mostly for the low energy (BLE).
However, even with the assumption of the new data rate of 5.0, doubled from 300kbps, it is still not fast enough for A2DP.
Because A2DP generally requires around 1Mbps application throughput regarding error and retransmission in the interference environment.

Some vendors take and claim the Bluetooth v5.0 as a competitive/essential advantage of their audio application product,
misleading the users as if v5.0 would provide something better.

If the application is a wearable device like Fitbit which deals with arbitrary user data over Bluetooth,
the version is matter, and the latest BT version will provide you many benefits including range and power consumption.

However, with the A2DP application, you will get nothing better with the latest BT version.
Even any lower version of BT would perform the same when streaming the A2DP.

Hope this helps you.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## Researcher

So do you assert  that BT 4.2 is better than 5 at sound file transmission?

Bluetooth 5.0 functionality which  quadruples the wireless transmission range, boosts the broadcast messaging ability by 800% and doubles the data speed capacity — the critical factor for enabling a robust audio connection with true 'lossless' uncompressed quality.


----------



## rkw

Researcher said:


> So do you assert that BT 4.2 is better than 5 at sound file transmission?


He is saying that 5.0 and 4.2 have the same performance for A2DP. Bluetooth is used for many different things. The BT5 standard was designed to improve performance for some types of applications but doesn't affect audio.


----------



## meinname123 (Feb 5, 2018)

Already tried to explain it on the Bluewave Get thread some weeks ago.
But he doesn't (want to) understand that A2DP is using BR/EDR and not BLE. And and that nearly all of the cool new stuff of BT 5 is for BLE


----------



## Researcher (Feb 5, 2018)

meinname123 said:


> Already tried to explain it on the Bluewave Get thread some weeks ago.
> But he doesn't (want to) understand that A2DP is using BR/EDR and not BLE. And and that nearly all of the cool new stuff of BT 5 is for BLE



Gosh! u again... U are too stubborn to understand what i am sayin, LOL. Please read my post.. no doubt to argue advantage of BT 5`s range over the oldie at least.   You can leave your source at anywhere in your home, and play music without any trouble through several THICK walls by BT5 paired-devices. I can understand oldies love "classic", though.


----------



## wslee

Researcher said:


> So do you assert  that BT 4.2 is better than 5 at sound file transmission?
> 
> Bluetooth 5.0 functionality which  quadruples the wireless transmission range, boosts the broadcast messaging ability by 800% and doubles the data speed capacity — the critical factor for enabling a robust audio connection with true 'lossless' uncompressed quality.



@Researcher:

I think you missed one major point:

Bluetooth 5.0 functionality which quadruples the wireless transmission range, 
boosts the broadcast messaging ability by 800% and doubles the data speed capacity *than BLE*.

The nature of Bluetooth Classic(BR/EDR) and Bluetooth Low Energy are entirely different.

Please refer and take a look at the table on the web page below:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth_Low_Energy

As described, the BLE application throughput around 300kbps is not applicable to stereo audio streaming.
BLE, as named as Low Energy, was designed to save power consumption, while sacrificing the data throughput.

So to speak:

* *Bluetooth Classic*
   = BR/EDR (Basic Rate/Enhanced Data Rate)   -----> Express Train

* *Bluetooth v4.x *
  = BR/EDR + BLE(Bluetooth Low Energy) ----->  Express Train + Car 90's

* *Bluetooth v5.0*
  = BR/EDR + BLE(Bluetooth Low Energy) + BLE Upgrade ----->  Express Train + Car 90's + Car 2010's

As you mentioned, BT v5.0 doubles the data rate.
But we need to make sure it doubles the data rate than BLE.

The truth is that A2DP streaming always goes with BR/EDR (Express train)
because the cars(BLE or BLE Upgrade) hardly can manage the required throughput of the stereo audio application.

And, there's no real lossless quality over Bluetooth at the moment.
All the Bluetooth codecs are lossy.

It's a common myth in Bluetooth audio.
Please note that A2DP streaming always goes with Bluetooth classic.
No audio quality difference across Bluetooth versions.

Hope this helps you.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## Researcher (Feb 5, 2018)

no talk anymore, maybe i am wrong... lets see what is happening by the end of the year, then.. time shows up the truth


----------



## subtec

To summarize, all the improvements to range and data rate in Bluetooth 5 apply to Bluetooth Low Energy (BLE) mode _only, _but even at double the data rate it's _still_ too slow for streaming high quality audio. BLE is really meant for Internet of Things (IoT) devices - various kinds of sensors, locators, and stuff like mice and keyboards, none of which need much data throughput. For stereo audio you need to use classic Bluetooth, which as far as range and data rate go, hasn't changed for BT5.


----------



## wslee

Sorry for firing the argument.
I just wanted to share what I know and what I've done,
in order to help you guys out of the incorrect information.
I might be wrong.
And as @Researcher mentioned,
I hope someday soon the lossless audio over Bluetooth would come out.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## p50kombi

wslee said:


> Sorry for firing the argument.
> I just wanted to share what I know and what I've done,
> in order to help you guys out of the incorrect information.
> I might be wrong.
> ...



I don't think there's any need to apologise.
Like I mentioned before, it's a breath of fresh air in this day and age to find someone who is so involved in their own product, yet so open and honest and clear in explaining why they made the choices they made.
Your explanation as usual is very clear and I for one have been educated a bit more


----------



## zolom (Feb 6, 2018)

Hope to get my Earstudio (ordered via Amazon) by end of week.

Is there a possibility to add in a future FW update the functionality to initiate *Google Assistance*, by pressing an ES100 key (either: long, short, double); mostly to activate *voice calling*.
Currently, is it possible to use "*OK GOOGLE*" voice command (via the ES100 microphone) while the phone screen is off?

Thanks


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

zolom said:


> Hope to get my Earstudio (ordered via Amazon) by end of week.
> 
> Is there a possibility to add in a future FW update the functionality to initiate *Google Assistance*, by pressing an ES100 key (either: long, short, double); mostly to activate *voice calling*.
> Currently, is it possible to use "*OK GOOGLE*" voice command (via the ES100 microphone) while the phone screen is off?
> ...



I agree that would be great from an Android users perspective (which I have), but I can't imagine this being an easy thing to implement actually, because it's deviating from the device's purpose of being a high quality sound interface and asking the developers to be involved in supporting Google services in preference to others... if it tried to connect with a digital assistant, there are a few competing ones, which do they choose? If they go with being a google only assistant, they may alienate iOS users that may think the device is only worth paying for if the user has Android.

Simply connecting with Google Assistant with double tap might sound easy, but then it becomes known as an Android device that partially works with iPhones and many may ignore the real reason it exists.... decent sound quality.

Tough call.


----------



## wslee

zolom said:


> Hope to get my Earstudio (ordered via Amazon) by end of week.
> 
> Is there a possibility to add in a future FW update the functionality to initiate *Google Assistance*, by pressing an ES100 key (either: long, short, double); mostly to activate *voice calling*.
> Currently, is it possible to use "*OK GOOGLE*" voice command (via the ES100 microphone) while the phone screen is off?
> ...



@zolom:

Thanks for your input.
Currently, we're working on "*Smart Volume*."
We've checked the feasibility and found a way to make it. 
However, we've just gone through 50% 
and try to figure out another 50% for many corner cases, to release the feature officially.
I'm not sure if we can make it. Half and Half.
Anyway, let us do it first.
I'll check what you suggested later.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## tim0chan

wslee said:


> @zolom:
> 
> Thanks for your input.
> Currently, we're working on "*Smart Volume*."
> ...


Does the earstudio support usb DAC function?


----------



## Roll

tim0chan said:


> Does the earstudio support usb DAC function?



It can be used as a dac/amp off the usb on Windows and even charges at the same time. The Android app can control her too.


----------



## tim0chan

Roll said:


> It can be used as a dac/amp off the usb on Windows and even charges at the same time. The Android app can control her too.


can it be used by android phone with otg cable?


----------



## kolbo

Is it possible to add an option for the device not to power on automatically on each connect/disconnect from charger?
I put the device to charge at night and have to turn it off, then take it with me in the morning, and again need to remember to turn it off...


----------



## wslee (Feb 6, 2018)

tim0chan said:


> can it be used by android phone with otg cable?



@tim0chan:

Yes, ES100 supports USB Audio Class 1.0.
It's 48KHz/16bit only, but at least better than AAC, AptX over Bluetooth.
ES100 works with Android through OTG cable,
and works with iPhone with Apple Camera Kit.
In order to work with a mobile phone,
ES100 provides the self-powered mode which can be set with the mobile application.
In the self-powered mode,
ES100 doesn't consume any power from the mobile phone,
running with its own battery without charing it from the connected mobile phone.

Here's a posting in a thread.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/page-1785

You will find the snapshot of Android OTG USB connection with ES100.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## waynes world

p50kombi said:


> I don't think there's any need to apologise.
> Like I mentioned before, it's a breath of fresh air in this day and age to find someone who is so involved in their own product, yet so open and honest and clear in explaining why they made the choices they made.
> Your explanation as usual is very clear and I for one have been educated a bit more



I totally agree. Please keep it up @wslee!


----------



## CharliesTheMan

I just wanted to post that I received my product yesterday from the Amazon order. It was earlier than predicted. This device really surprised me, and I was a little jaded (mad at myself) because I missed the preorders and paid more, but it was TOTALLY worth the Amazon price. The support and firmware updates have been amazing, it's really nice to see a company provide the changelogs and be so out in the open about what they do. The firmware update process on Windows couldn't have gone any easier, really no setup required except plugging it into the USB port, and allowing it to install the drivers, then double clicking one file for the firmware update.

Sound quality is great, and I REALLY like that Radsone put the descriptions for every feature in the Android app. 

So far, I've run it from my Windows PC via bluetooth with my Intel AC-7260 wireless card. And from my HTC U11 via bluetooth with aptx HD. It's the first device I've had that I enjoyed this much using just the preset equalizers before I even started fine tuning anything.

I don't have a decent set of cans yet, currently testing with Sony MDR-XB950B1 (wired 3.5 mm) and will test with Bose Quiet Comfort noise cancelling headphones (wired 3.5mm). 

@wslee if you keep up this kind of support and communication with the community, I think you've really got a golden egg on your hands.


----------



## wslee

CharliesTheMan said:


> I just wanted to post that I received my product yesterday from the Amazon order. It was earlier than predicted. This device really surprised me, and I was a little jaded (mad at myself) because I missed the preorders and paid more, but it was TOTALLY worth the Amazon price. The support and firmware updates have been amazing, it's really nice to see a company provide the changelogs and be so out in the open about what they do. The firmware update process on Windows couldn't have gone any easier, really no setup required except plugging it into the USB port, and allowing it to install the drivers, then double clicking one file for the firmware update.
> 
> Sound quality is great, and I REALLY like that Radsone put the descriptions for every feature in the Android app.
> 
> ...



@CharliesTheMan:

Thanks for the kind review on ES100.

Just one note on about your BOSE QC.
As you know, the key idea of ANC(Active Noise Cancellation) is subtracting what microphone captures from the source audio.
(i.e., adding the inverted version of what microphone captures)

Those adding/subtraction can be performed in the digital domain and/or the analog domain.
But it always ends up with an amplifier circuitry connected directly to head unit.

That means that you're not able to experience the true nature of ES100 amplifier circuit, 
but just listening sound driven by the built-in amplifier of ANC headphone.

I'm not so sure but it might be possible BOSE QC bypasses the audio line to the head unit without passing through the amplifier, when the ANC off.
One way to check it is measuring the impedance at the 3.5mm cable terminal, both in ANC ON and OFF.

Hope this helps you.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## redogfizbal

Would this drive the dt 770 Pro 80ohm to decent levels? What is the output in MW at 80ohms?


----------



## grogg

@wslee 

Can you please make sure the next shipment to Amazon includes some units sent to Amazon Canada? Can't wait to get an ES100 for myself!


----------



## waynes world

grogg said:


> @wslee
> 
> Can you please make sure the next shipment to Amazon includes some units sent to Amazon Canada? Can't wait to get an ES100 for myself!



+1 +1 +1!
@wslee


----------



## wslee

redogfizbal said:


> Would this drive the dt 770 Pro 80ohm to decent levels? What is the output in MW at 80ohms?



@redogfizbal:

DT 770 Pro 80-Ohm seems to provide 96dB SPL/1mWatt.

https://europe.beyerdynamic.com/amfile/file/download/file_id/3878/product_id/2912/

ES100 can provide max. 15mWatt to 80-Ohm unit.
So, the maxium loudness level with DT770 Pro 80-Ohm & ES100 would be around 107~108 dBSPL.

Again, please refer the Figure #2, on the web page below.

http://www.shure.com/americas/support/find-an-answer/understanding-earphone-headphone-specifications

According to the table, it's between Voice shouting and Dance club. 

Hope this helps you.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## wslee

grogg said:


> @wslee
> 
> Can you please make sure the next shipment to Amazon includes some units sent to Amazon Canada? Can't wait to get an ES100 for myself!



@grogg, @waynes world:

Currently, we're working on it.
Hope to available in Canada no later than the end of this month.
WS


----------



## siderak

just ordered mine.
Can't wait!


----------



## jeffhawke

waynes world said:


> +1 +1 +1!
> @wslee


How about Europe? Thanks


----------



## kolbo

One issue I seem to be having is that the highs feel a bit less crisp. I'm using CA Andromedas out of an iPhone 7, and comparing to the Apple 3.5mm adapter. This is not a Bluetooth issue as I get the same signature using it wired via the Apple camera adapter. I tried various settings and EQ settings and it is always the same - the quality is good, but the highs are not as crisp as I am used to. 
So far I am using the single-ended interface. In a few weeks I will have a balanced cable, and will see if this improves the situation. 
Anyone else with a similar experience, and ideas as to how to improve?


----------



## Raketen (Feb 8, 2018)

kolbo said:


> One issue I seem to be having is that the highs feel a bit less crisp. I'm using CA Andromedas out of an iPhone 7, and comparing to the Apple 3.5mm adapter. This is not a Bluetooth issue as I get the same signature using it wired via the Apple camera adapter. I tried various settings and EQ settings and it is always the same - the quality is good, but the highs are not as crisp as I am used to.
> So far I am using the single-ended interface. In a few weeks I will have a balanced cable, and will see if this improves the situation.
> Anyone else with a similar experience, and ideas as to how to improve?



I don't have es100 yet but AFAIK Andromeda is known for signature variation with source output impedance - might at least partially explain it? (Also possible variations in source multi-ba driving ability can create favorable/unfavorable coloration).


----------



## wslee

kolbo said:


> One issue I seem to be having is that the highs feel a bit less crisp. I'm using CA Andromedas out of an iPhone 7, and comparing to the Apple 3.5mm adapter. This is not a Bluetooth issue as I get the same signature using it wired via the Apple camera adapter. I tried various settings and EQ settings and it is always the same - the quality is good, but the highs are not as crisp as I am used to.
> So far I am using the single-ended interface. In a few weeks I will have a balanced cable, and will see if this improves the situation.
> Anyone else with a similar experience, and ideas as to how to improve?



@kolbo:
It might be possible DCT with some earphones unit makes you feel that.
Please try some lower DCT level or Off, zero.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## kolbo

wslee said:


> @kolbo:
> It might be possible DCT with some earphones unit makes you feel that.
> Please try some lower DCT level or Off, zero.
> Thanks and Regards,
> WS


Thanks for your reply. 
Turning DCT off and turning over sampling to x1 improves the sound a lot. 
I will report again once I get my balanced cable (2-3 weeks).


----------



## kolbo

kolbo said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Turning DCT off and turning over sampling to x1 improves the sound a lot.
> I will report again once I get my balanced cable (2-3 weeks).


I found that turning off the HD Jitter Cleaner helped even more, and removed the need to turn off oversampling. DCT still needs to be off though.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

I just wanted to chime in that my audio experience is improved enough that even though I have Sony MDR-XB950B1 headphones that have bluetooth with Aptx, the sound quality is so much better with the ear-studio, I'm using it daily while sitting in front of my computer to listen to audio from PC while my HTC U11 phone is also connected. I didn't even know it would successfully connect to multiple devices until I accidentally discovered it.

After noticing that the listening experience made me want to have extra wires and dongle even when I didn't need it, I realized this says a lot about the improvement of listening quality. It's only been a week so it's too early to say for sure but I almost feel like this device reduces ear fatigue. 

I don't have a competitive device to say how the two stack up against one another, but it was totally worth the investment in my opinion, for what I paid for it.


----------



## grogg

wslee said:


> @grogg, @waynes world:
> 
> Currently, we're working on it.
> Hope to available in Canada no later than the end of this month.
> WS



Thank you very much, this is great news!


----------



## wslee (Feb 10, 2018)

kolbo said:


> I found that turning off the HD Jitter Cleaner helped even more, and removed the need to turn off oversampling. DCT still needs to be off though.



@kolbo:

Thanks for your comment.

The DAC filter option, as well as DCT level, is subjective to personal preference and the unit matched with ES100.

In general, every DAC Low Pass digital filter provides flat frequency response,
but the roll-off factor and the high-cut frequency slope are slightly different.
In terms of time domain viewpoint,
the impulse responses of the digital filters actually define the impulse responses of the acoustic wave,
being combined with the unit's electrical and acoustical characteristics.
The effect of DAC oversampling is also same as above.
It depends on the unit,
how the final sonic characteristic would be across each DAC filters and OSRs(1x,2x,4x) modes.

The frequency responses across DCT levels are all flat, boosting or manipulating NO specific frequency bands.
However, very similar to DAC filter option,
It depends on the unit, DAC filter, and OSR,
how the final sonic characteristic would be across each DCT levels.

They all depend on.
(Plus, the personal preference.)

That's why ES100 provides those options for users to try and find their own sweet spots with their earphone units.

However, I recommend turning the HD jitter cleaner on, in all case,
if there's no clicking noise when turned on,
because it provides definitely the lower jitter anyway.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## Soaa-

It looks like the ES100 is currently unavailable on Amazon. Any ideas when it'll return?

https://www.amazon.com/EarStudio-ES100-High-Resolution-Bluetooth-Headphone/dp/B078H4YD2L

I've been mulling over this and now I really want one.


----------



## jeffhawke (Feb 10, 2018)

Soaa- said:


> It looks like the ES100 is currently unavailable on Amazon. Any ideas when it'll return?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/EarStudio-ES100-High-Resolution-Bluetooth-Headphone/dp/B078H4YD2L
> 
> I've been mulling over this and now I really want one.


The first "public" stock was released after the shipments to the crowdfunding buyers went out. They said the first batch was very limited, 100 pieces if I remember correctly. They should be able to restock soon though, production is underway.


----------



## Soaa-

jeffhawke said:


> The first "public" stock was released after the shipments to the crowdfunding buyers went out. They said the first batch was very limited, 100 pieces if I remember correctly. They should be able to restock soon though, production is underway.


Darn, should have bought one yesterday then! Hoping for a restock soon.


----------



## wslee

Soaa- said:


> Darn, should have bought one yesterday then! Hoping for a restock soon.



Sorry.
Sold out earlier than we expected.
The 2nd batch is on the way to the US warehouse, and will be available around the end of the next week.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## Crusic

wslee said:


> Sorry.
> Sold out earlier than we expected.
> The 2nd batch is on the way to the US warehouse, and will be available around the end of the next week.
> Thanks and Regards,
> WS


What about availability in Europe? Any plans?


----------



## zolom (Feb 12, 2018)

Got my Earstudio ES100 yesterday night.
Connected to LG V30+ (APTX-HD) and FiiO F9 Pro. Short 60cm copper balance cable by Ted Allen.

Sounds, FANTASTIC.

Really great job by Radsone.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

I understand you are working on smart volume for a firmware update.

I would love to see this device work seemlessly with a car. Maybe have a switch in the app that enables the device to auto power on and off when attached to external power.

One of my devices switches itself back on when it was turned off but still plugged in to power - at the moment the power is unplugged, that's when it turns back on, which isn't great for seemless car use.

The other device doesn't turn itself on when attached to power, which I am debugging at present.

I would like to leave one of my ES100s attached to the car's power permanently, switching itself on and off with the power provided by the car.

Also, having 2 devices means I have to authorise each one into the app for settings each time I switch... maybe that could be just done once for each device and store it in the profile?

I would really appreciate these features, you have been so good at working with customer feedback so far.

Anyone else want to chime in on having these features?


----------



## zolom

Haven't had time to fully comprehend the Earstudio Android app. Will play with it more this evening.
The firmware upgrade went smoothly.


----------



## sandy1010

Just got mine. Only 30 mins play time so far but very impressed.

Firmware update easy.

Using my Shure SE535’s with it, best Bluetooth audio I’ve heard yet.

Now to find a good short cable.


----------



## zolom (Feb 12, 2018)

Have a look at post #177 above
Cable can be made with either copper or silver (pricier) material.
The 2.5 connector was made slightly bulkier to add resilience to such a delicate connector. Nevertheless it is very easy to handle.

Ted Allen site: https://headphonelounge.com/headphone-cables/


----------



## sandy1010

zolom said:


> Have a look at post #177 above
> Cable can be made with either copper or silver (pricier) material.
> The 2.5 connector was made slightly bulkier to add resilience to such a delicate connector. Nevertheless it is very easy to handle.
> 
> Ted Allen site: https://headphonelounge.com/headphone-cables/



Yeah I’ve used ted before, good guy.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Crusic said:


> What about availability in Europe? Any plans?



Second this!

Any EU availability planned?


----------



## zolom (Feb 12, 2018)

Toying now with the ES100 settings. Streming Tidal album Signes by Alex Maxwell,  via UAPP, at bit perfect,  flac with 44.1khz,  16bit,  ~1000kbps.
Initial observation is that sound is more airy with the DCT set to zero.
Source: LG v30+ set to aptx-hd
IEM:  fiio f9 pro, balance cable
DAC digital filter set to short delay slow roll-off
Equalizer disabled.

Please share your observations.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

PiSkyHiFi said:


> I understand you are working on smart volume for a firmware update.
> 
> I would love to see this device work seemlessly with a car. Maybe have a switch in the app that enables the device to auto power on and off when attached to external power.
> 
> ...



Actually these are two features I was concerned with also, one of them just came up last night and I was going to make the same suggestion. Having a method for the device to power up with the car, or power down/sleep when I turn off the car. I know it was really designed with portability and headphones in mind, but now I've gotten spoiled and want to have one everywhere. My first thought after deciding that I liked this one, was something like "This is great, I'm going to be getting more of these, I hope they keep the price down where I can afford multiple units." 

We got a new car, a smart fortwo passion, and it doesn't have bluetooth but has an auxiliary port in the glove compartment. It would be nice to have it power up/power down with turning the car on/off via the power cable. If it doesn't already to that, I didn't have a micro USB to test with but it was a needed feature since it worked great in the glove compartment but when running errands it was lots of opening/closing to turn it on and off.


----------



## kolbo

zolom said:


> Toying now with the ES100 settings. Streming Tidal album Signes by Alex Maxwell,  via UAPP, at bit perfect,  flac with 44.1khz,  16bit,  ~1000kbps.
> Initial observation is that sound is more airy with the DCT set to zero.
> Source: LG v30+ set to aptx-hd
> IEM:  fiio f9 pro, balance cable
> ...


That is my experience as well. As you can see from a previous post, I was having this issue as well, though I did not call it 'airy'. I think that is a good description for what I seem to lose with DCT on. Before I mentioned that I thought HD Jitter needs to be turned off, but I no longer think so.


----------



## Daveed84

My primary use cases for the es100 would be watching videos on my phone (Pixel 2) and a bluetooth-capable Sony television. Would the latency be too much for this? I know it doesn't support aptX LL, but neither does my phone or TV (to my knowledge).


----------



## siderak (Feb 13, 2018)

Got my es100 today!
This thing is the greatest bluetooth audio device I've ever used.
Using it with tidal from an iphone 6 to drive 300 ohm blur earbuds and Ether C's.
Clean and clear sound. I can finally hear layers and the eq is quite useful.
Haven't had any drops and the mic is clear according to people on calls.
Exactly what I needed for out and about...


----------



## Roll

Love this thing...just got my balanced cable. Using the 2.5 High Voltage and she just drove my K1000 for night listening with Melody Gardot on Tidal. And just switch to the Hifiman HE5LE which is a better match...


----------



## zolom (Feb 13, 2018)

I think that listening to Tidal HiFi via UAPP (USB Audio Player Pro) application, reveals more sound. On the other hand, I may have got a wrong impression, due to the fact that UAPP via BT device may use the phone's generic audio up-sampling.

Try it and share your impression.

The true benefit of Tidal via UAPP is for USB audio (DAC) while setting UAPP to Bit Perfect mode.


----------



## kolbo

CharliesTheMan said:


> Actually these are two features I was concerned with also, one of them just came up last night and I was going to make the same suggestion. Having a method for the device to power up with the car, or power down/sleep when I turn off the car. I know it was really designed with portability and headphones in mind, but now I've gotten spoiled and want to have one everywhere. My first thought after deciding that I liked this one, was something like "This is great, I'm going to be getting more of these, I hope they keep the price down where I can afford multiple units."
> 
> We got a new car, a smart fortwo passion, and it doesn't have bluetooth but has an auxiliary port in the glove compartment. It would be nice to have it power up/power down with turning the car on/off via the power cable. If it doesn't already to that, I didn't have a micro USB to test with but it was a needed feature since it worked great in the glove compartment but when running errands it was lots of opening/closing to turn it on and off.


I have almost the opposite issue. The fact that the device turns itself on every time it is connected/disconnected to power is an issue. At night, I put it to charge - and have to remember to turn it off. In the morning I disconnect to take it with me - and again need to turn it off.
I think the power behavior should be configurable.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

kolbo said:


> I have almost the opposite issue. The fact that the device turns itself on every time it is connected/disconnected to power is an issue. At night, I put it to charge - and have to remember to turn it off. In the morning I disconnect to take it with me - and again need to turn it off.
> I think the power behavior should be configurable.



Actually this morning I realized what you're also seeing. Because it's not good to connect headphones to the DAC while powered up in some configurations, I have to unplug it from the charger, and then power it down, connect and power it back up. I would also like to have to option for when it powers up/powers down upon connect/disconnect. So like you said @kolbo, in the car use scenario this is also a problem because if it's the same as taking it off charger, when you turn off the car, then the unit comes on and you have to manually turn it off. So it's basically the same problem with both headphones and in the car, powering on when shutting off power or disconnecting charger.


----------



## sandy1010

Daveed84 said:


> My primary use cases for the es100 would be watching videos on my phone (Pixel 2) and a bluetooth-capable Sony television. Would the latency be too much for this? I know it doesn't support aptX LL, but neither does my phone or TV (to my knowledge).



Using it with my iPhone to watch videos, it’s ok. There is still some noticeable lipsync but not so far out that it’s silly.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

CharliesTheMan said:


> Actually this morning I realized what you're also seeing. Because it's not good to connect headphones to the DAC while powered up in some configurations, I have to unplug it from the charger, and then power it down, connect and power it back up. I would also like to have to option for when it powers up/powers down upon connect/disconnect. So like you said @kolbo, in the car use scenario this is also a problem because if it's the same as taking it off charger, when you turn off the car, then the unit comes on and you have to manually turn it off. So it's basically the same problem with both headphones and in the car, powering on when shutting off power or disconnecting charger.



So... we need some way to switch between headphone and car mode.

Headphone mode needs to simply stay off or stay on when charger is attached or detached.

Car mode needs to switch off when attached power is switched off and switch on when power is switched on.

Definitely the switching on by itself when power is detached is a bug. I don't know if this behaviour can be controlled by a stored setting, say a "car mode" inside the app... it might need to be hard coded because it probably needs power to make the decision... I don't know.

If it must be hard coded, then why not use a function like hold a key down while you attach power prevents it from switching on and holding a key when power detaches prevents it from switching off.

I know this is possibly confusing for users, but I think it would work, the user would get used to it quickly and it would have a seemless car function which means you don't need to touch it for it to be a useful car audio extension.


----------



## p50kombi

So I now have the luxury of having both these puppies...



Doing some testing over the next couple of days and will write a comparison afterwards.


----------



## proxops-pete

Ok.. so my setup at work is AKG-K545 and my source is LG V20 via ES100.
It seems my source and headphones aren't high fidelity enough to notice the effects of DCT levels (anywhere from 0 to 10).

Over Sampling Rate at 4x seems bit flat... and bit harsher at 1x... 2x seems like a good spot for now.
I have EQ off and Ambient off as well.  Still overall very happy.


----------



## wslee

CharliesTheMan said:


> Actually this morning I realized what you're also seeing. Because it's not good to connect headphones to the DAC while powered up in some configurations, I have to unplug it from the charger, and then power it down, connect and power it back up. I would also like to have to option for when it powers up/powers down upon connect/disconnect. So like you said @kolbo, in the car use scenario this is also a problem because if it's the same as taking it off charger, when you turn off the car, then the unit comes on and you have to manually turn it off. So it's basically the same problem with both headphones and in the car, powering on when shutting off power or disconnecting charger.



@CharliesTheMan:

You're right.
ES100 automatically resets its own system, when connected/disconnected to/from any charger or PC.
As you noted, ES100 is automatically turned on, when connected to USB.

We believe it should act like that becasue,
- It supports USB DAC
- No battery issue when connected to charger

For about the car use case,
If you turn off the car's power source, ES100 will be reset and turned on again. 
But, if you leave ES100 in the car and go away out of the car with your mobile phone, 
ES100 will lose the connection to your mobile and will power it down after 3 minutes.

That is the only power-down option:
3-minutes after Losing Bluetooth connection when USB disconnected.

And when you get back to the car and turn on the car's power source,
ES100 will be reset and turned on automatically, 
eventually connecting to your mobile phone automatically.

There are pros and cons, but I think it's a good trade-off.

And assuming current H/W and F/W, 
I'm afraid we may not be able to change the current operating scenario.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

wslee said:


> @CharliesTheMan:
> 
> You're right.
> ES100 automatically resets its own system, when connected/disconnected to/from any charger or PC.
> ...



Yes, I suspected this might be it. I have had to make a workaround, which I am content with.

The issue with the device turning on when power is disconnected is that is when I arrive home, the bluetooth will reconnect and I can't walk far enough away for it to disconnect by itself and then power down.

Your method of just walking away from the car and letting it power down by itself works when I'm away from home, but I have now mounted the device on the car's dashboard so I must turn it off explicitly when I arrive home.

The other issue is that people are having issues with this in normal headphone mode, I don't mind so much because I need to set myself up for walking around with headphones on anyway and it doesn't need charging every day.

So, yes, turning on automatically when power is attached is fine and useful for me.

With one device mounted on the car dash and one that goes with my portable headphones, this thing still rocks.

Sound quality and ambient mode make the ES100 trump all bluetooth enabled headphones, now I'm free to use different styles of headphone with the same high quality bluetooth device.

Thank you so much for all this.

Let us know how the smart volume control is going.... I'm guessing you'll have to sign off on the ES100 soon and move on to your next product.

Cheers.


----------



## waynes world

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Sound quality and ambient mode make the ES100 trump all bluetooth enabled headphones, now I'm free to use different styles of headphone with the same high quality bluetooth device.



That's what the Fiio BTR1 delivers for me. But I'm also very interested in the ES100.

Anyone: has anyone done SQ comparisons between the BTR1 and the ES100 in APTX?  (my source is a Samsung S7 Edge)


----------



## wslee

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Yes, I suspected this might be it. I have had to make a workaround, which I am content with.
> 
> The issue with the device turning on when power is disconnected is that is when I arrive home, the bluetooth will reconnect and I can't walk far enough away for it to disconnect by itself and then power down.
> 
> ...



@PiSkyHiFi:

OK, now I understood the situation.
I didn't think you can't walk far enough away for it to disconnect by itself.
Here at Seoul where I'm living, only those rich have the parking lot right next to the house. ^*^.
At the moment,  I have no idea how to figure it out, but anyway, now I got the point and thanks for your input again.

We're still working on the smart volume.
Because we have no privilege on OS, we need to make it with a workaround solution.
The assumptions are:
- Mobile connected with ES100 only, no other BT device.
- ES100 App should be launched.
- Fine volume control with mobile side key may not be available.
We will release it within a couple of weeks.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## Soaa-

WS, any updates on when we'll be able to buy one on Amazon? They're still listed as unavailable.


----------



## Daveed84

p50kombi said:


> So I now have the luxury of having both these puppies...
> 
> 
> 
> Doing some testing over the next couple of days and will write a comparison afterwards.



What is the Audio-Technica device? What model number is that?


----------



## Soaa-

That looks like the Audio-Technica AT-PHA55BT. It's rather pricey on Amazon.

I'm starting to get interested in the AT-PHA50BT, which is more comparable to the ES100 in terms of pricing. I might just pull the trigger on that if the ES100 doesn't come back soon...


----------



## wslee

Soaa- said:


> WS, any updates on when we'll be able to buy one on Amazon? They're still listed as unavailable.



@Soaa:
The package is now in US Customs for random inspection. 
It will be back to available next week.
Thanks,
WS


----------



## p50kombi

Daveed84 said:


> What is the Audio-Technica device? What model number is that?



It is indeed the AT-PHA55BT


----------



## gazzington

wslee said:


> @Soaa:
> The package is now in US Customs for random inspection.
> It will be back to available next week.
> Thanks,
> WS


When will it be available in the uk?


----------



## wslee (Feb 18, 2018)

gazzington said:


> When will it be available in the uk?



@gazzington:
We're working on it with a distributor in the UK.
I hope it will be available in the UK by the end of February or early March.
Thanks,
WS


----------



## wslee

Soaa- said:


> WS, any updates on when we'll be able to buy one on Amazon? They're still listed as unavailable.



@Soaa:
Back to AMAZON now.
WS


----------



## Soaa-

wslee said:


> @Soaa:
> Back to AMAZON now.
> WS


Blam, ordered!

You said earlier in this thread that the output impedance is around 1 ohm. Is that for single-ended or balanced output?


----------



## wslee

Soaa- said:


> Blam, ordered!
> 
> You said earlier in this thread that the output impedance is around 1 ohm. Is that for single-ended or balanced output?



@Soaa:

Both of them.

FYI,
If you check the circuit diagram of below example,
http://www.fiio.net/en/products/76
you will find the SWITCHER.
Every device supporting both 3.5 and 2.5mm output has the switch IC.
But the problem is that the semiconductor switch IC has some resistance even when switched ON, which called R-on. 
Eventually, the output impedance gets higher, and it distorts and degrades the sound quality.

ES100 DualDrive Technology has NO switch IC, 
and two AK4375a delivers twice much current at half output impedance.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## Soaa-

wslee said:


> @Soaa:
> 
> Both of them.
> 
> ...



Right, I remember seeing that in the docs on the EarStudio page. Thanks for publishing those, by the way, super interesting stuff!

I'm trying to learn as much as I can about the ES100 and the DAC inside it, and came across your kickstarter comment where you (Radsone) wrote that the AK4375a has an output impedance of 8-10 ohms, and that DualDrive lowers it to 4-5 ohms. Which number is correct?


----------



## newtophones07

OK I am curious, does this device output perfect bitrate (without the typical android native SRC up sampling first) 16/44 from TIDAL android app, through a smartphone Bluetooth connection?  I am not that clear how this could potentially work through bluetooth and still offer full sound bandwidth.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

newtophones07 said:


> OK I am curious, does this device output perfect bitrate (without the typical android native SRC up sampling first) 16/44 from TIDAL android app, through a smartphone Bluetooth connection?  I am not that clear how this could potentially work through bluetooth and still offer full sound bandwidth.



My understanding is that the native Android sample size and rate is 24 bit 48KHz since Android 5.0, this is mainly because of mixing. It is a way to ensure that 16/44.1 sounds don't lose anything when mixed.

I think using default eq within Android is a bad idea, although I'm not sure if this situation has changed, but I think the default 5 band internal eq seems to be rather low quality - I don't use it at all.

To pass 16/44.1 through bluetooth currently, all bluetooth is lossy, so really you have codecs like AptX HD and LDAC, which are lossy, but use higher sample size and rates than 16/44.1, which is an effective way to send high quality audio.

Because it's lossy, it's not going to guarantee bit for bit 16/44.1, but if the original was mastered into a higher bit rate, the quality will be superior to 16/44.1.

So, Tidal will be close to bit for bit down AptX HD or LDAC, but maybe not quite, yet, still excellent quality.

Then there's the analog stage, which for anything equivalent to CD or better, is vital to representing good quality effectively.


----------



## zolom

Regarding the above, I could not find any Bit-Perfect settings in the Tidal android app.
A way to set Bit-Perfect for Tidal (HiFi, HiRez) is by using Tidal via the UAPP application, there set it to Bit-Perfect. I Guess Bit-Perfect then only applies to real USB Audio connectivity to an external DAC, while it cannot be fulfilled with BT.


----------



## wslee

Soaa- said:


> Right, I remember seeing that in the docs on the EarStudio page. Thanks for publishing those, by the way, super interesting stuff!
> 
> I'm trying to learn as much as I can about the ES100 and the DAC inside it, and came across your kickstarter comment where you (Radsone) wrote that the AK4375a has an output impedance of 8-10 ohms, and that DualDrive lowers it to 4-5 ohms. Which number is correct?



@Soaa:

Yes, I did.
At that time, AKM(Asahi Kasei Microdevices) engineer gave me the information AK4375a provides 8~10 Ohm output impedance.
But no explicit specification in the datasheet.
I was not sure about that, and I estimated output impedance by measuring the voltages across 16, 32, 300, 600, ..., ohms loads using Audio Precision Equipment.
After having simple math, I got the estimated output impedance around 1-Ohm.

I guess your concern is how ES100 performs with low impedance units 
because the output impedance seems to be much more critical to those units.

FYI,
Please refer the test result with AK70 Hi-Fi DAP, page 8 to 10.
https://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/fb72a4_48ff552d02de42ef9e2d5041c3fe29ee.pdf

According to the ak70 manual, AK70 provides 2-ohm(3.5mm) and 1-ohm(2.5mm) output impedance.

Anyway, ES100 provides the better THD+N than AK70 to the same 16-ohm load, and that will explain many things, I think.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## Soaa-

wslee said:


> @Soaa:
> 
> Yes, I did.
> At that time, AKM(Asahi Kasei Microdevices) engineer gave me the information AK4375a provides 8~10 Ohm output impedance.
> ...


Thank you for the explanation! It's a bummer that AKM quoted you a spec that is poorer than the actual performance. Glad you measured it!

Indeed I'm planning to use the ES100 to drive multi-BA IEMs, which are very sensitive to source impedance. The Massdrop Plus IEM gets bassy and loose with source impedance > 1 ohm. It's not so much an issue of THD+N but rather frequency response shifts.


----------



## waynes world

@wslee, I lost my fiio btr1. So instead of simply kinda wanting the es100, I now NEED IT lol. So I'm looking forward to it being sold in Canada


----------



## wslee

Soaa- said:


> Thank you for the explanation! It's a bummer that AKM quoted you a spec that is poorer than the actual performance. Glad you measured it!
> 
> Indeed I'm planning to use the ES100 to drive multi-BA IEMs, which are very sensitive to source impedance. The Massdrop Plus IEM gets bassy and loose with source impedance > 1 ohm. It's not so much an issue of THD+N but rather frequency response shifts.



@Soaa:

I hope ES100 would match well with your IEMs, and I'm looking forward getting any feedback from you sooner or later.


----------



## wslee

waynes world said:


> @wslee, I lost my fiio btr1. So instead of simply kinda wanting the es100, I now NEED IT lol. So I'm looking forward to it being sold in Canada



@waynes world:

Sorry to hear that.
We're working on it, and it will be available in Canada next week.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## Daveed84

@wslee 

What is the return policy for the device, in particular if ordered from Amazon? Is there a return policy?

Thanks


----------



## p50kombi

Daveed84 said:


> @wslee
> 
> What is the return policy for the device, in particular if ordered from Amazon? Is there a return policy?
> 
> Thanks



Maybe ask that question on Amazon?


----------



## Daveed84

p50kombi said:


> Maybe ask that question on Amazon?



The seller is active in this thread, and other people have expressed interest in knowing the official policy as well. Also the item is being sold on the Amazon marketplace, not directly by Amazon itself. So asking here seems appropriate


----------



## kolbo

Update: Got my balanced cable, and am very happy so far.
Source: Apple 7, Apple music
Headphones: CA Andromedas
Current settings:
HD Jitter Cleaner: on
Using balanced connection, 1x voltage
No equalizer
DCT off
Digital filter on Short Delay Slow Roll-Off
Over sampling 2x


----------



## redogfizbal

I was thinking about buying this thing, but I’m almost positive it would drive me insane with all the available settings.


----------



## waynes world

wslee said:


> @waynes world:
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> We're working on it, and it will be available in Canada next week.
> ...



Awesome WS! Thanks.

Btw, I PROMISE not to go skiing (and wipe out) in deep powder with the es100 clipped onto to me like I did with the btr1!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Daveed84 said:


> @wslee
> 
> What is the return policy for the device, in particular if ordered from Amazon? Is there a return policy?
> 
> Thanks



AFAIK Amazon have a month return available from the date of you receiving the item (at least in UK).




waynes world said:


> Awesome WS! Thanks.
> 
> Btw, I PROMISE not to go skiing (and wipe out) in deep powder with the es100 clipped onto to me like I did with the btr1!



Maybe it was the music you were listening to that made you wipe out xD


----------



## waynes world

Lifted Andreas said:


> Maybe it was the music you were listening to that made you wipe out xD



Listening to that Lifted Andreas trance seemed like a good idea at the time!


----------



## zolom

Is the DAC oversampling (other than 1x) relevant to BT APTX HD? Or is it just for using the ES100 as USB DAC? 
Please explain. 

Thanks


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> Listening to that Lifted Andreas trance seemed like a good idea at the time!



Aww I'm sorry, with those uplifting sounds who can blame ya if you start feeling like you can fly. 

PS. On a serious note, hope you been well mate.


----------



## antdroid

waynes world said:


> @wslee, I lost my fiio btr1. So instead of simply kinda wanting the es100, I now NEED IT lol. So I'm looking forward to it being sold in Canada



How convenient. I want to lose mine too so I have a good excuse to my SO this purchase is justified.


----------



## waynes world

antdroid said:


> How convenient. I want to lose mine too so I have a good excuse to my SO this purchase is justified.



LOL. The ES100 Gods made me do it. When it happened, I was pretty annoyed at my foolishness. But I then looked at the "ES100 bright side", which has helped to cheer me back up a bit.

Btw WS, if it's a possibility, please try to be nice with the amazon.ca pricing, as the US to CAD exchange rate is not very pleasant


----------



## hongky

kolbo said:


> Update: Got my balanced cable, and am very happy so far.
> Source: Apple 7, Apple music
> Headphones: CA Andromedas
> Current settings:
> ...



How Andromeda sound with es100 ?


----------



## kolbo

hongky said:


> How Andromeda sound with es100 ?


Pretty good. I had to play with things a bit. Much better on balanced than single ended. 
I do have to set the analog volume pretty low. I’m experimenting with setting preamp in eq to -12 and increasing the analog volume. Not sure yet if I like it better or not. 
What else do you want to know?


----------



## antdroid

waynes world said:


> LOL. The ES100 Gods made me do it. When it happened, I was pretty annoyed at my foolishness. But I then looked at the "ES100 bright side", which has helped to cheer me back up a bit.
> 
> Btw WS, if it's a possibility, please try to be nice with the amazon.ca pricing, as the US to CAD exchange rate is not very pleasant



I just ordered one. I'll ask for forgiveness later.  She took my BTR1 so that's an excuse right?


----------



## wslee

kolbo said:


> Pretty good. I had to play with things a bit. Much better on balanced than single ended.
> I do have to set the analog volume pretty low. I’m experimenting with setting preamp in eq to -12 and increasing the analog volume. Not sure yet if I like it better or not.
> What else do you want to know?



@kolbo:
I don't think it's a good idea to increase the analog volume.
Keeping both the digital volume and the preamp at 0dB would give you the best performance.
WS


----------



## wslee

Soaa- said:


> Thank you for the explanation! It's a bummer that AKM quoted you a spec that is poorer than the actual performance. Glad you measured it!
> 
> Indeed I'm planning to use the ES100 to drive multi-BA IEMs, which are very sensitive to source impedance. The Massdrop Plus IEM gets bassy and loose with source impedance > 1 ohm. It's not so much an issue of THD+N but rather frequency response shifts.



@Soaa:

As you know,
High sensitivity means that the unit can deliver much more acoustic loudness with lower electrical power. 
High sensitivity can be achieved by using very light-weighted and robust diaphragm and strong permanent magnet, 
so that lower electric power to the coil can generate wider physical movement eventually.

Just like a light-weighted vehicle, the most advantage of high sensitivity unit is efficiency.
It consumes less electrical power and fits for the most portable use case, in case of the same unit impedance assumed.

Due to the limited output power and battery life of many smartphones,
it seems that many makers started to release the high sensitivity IEMs.

For example,  
with an AMP output power 10mWatt and the same unit impedance,
A 16-Ohm IEM with sensitivity 80dB SPL/mW provides just 90dB SPL, which is not enough,
while a 16-ohm IEM with 120dB SPL delivers 130dB SPL, which is too loud.

The blind spot is that 130dB SPL is too loud.
Eventually, you always need to get the volume down at some lower level for a high sensitivity unit.

In digital volume control, 
as you lower the volume down, you will get less bit resolution, eventually getting poor sound quality.

Also, system noise floor is critical to high sensitivity IEM, 
because small electrical noise can make the diaphragm moving.

In summary, IMHO,
the analog volume control is more critical to high sensitivity IEMs, 
than the output impedance, maximum output power, and THD+N specification of an amplifier.

With analog volume control, 
you can get the volume down without dropping any bit resolution, 
while having the noise floor move down following the volume level.

ES100 may not be able to give you enough sound quality that you expected.
But please keep the above in your mind when you make a choice on any amplifier for your IEMs.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## wslee

waynes world said:


> Awesome WS! Thanks.
> 
> Btw, I PROMISE not to go skiing (and wipe out) in deep powder with the es100 clipped onto to me like I did with the btr1!



@waynes world:
Just launched in Canada.
WS


----------



## m4rkw

Hi, where can we get short balanced MMCX cables for the EarStudio?


----------



## wslee

zolom said:


> Regarding the above, I could not find any Bit-Perfect settings in the Tidal android app.
> A way to set Bit-Perfect for Tidal (HiFi, HiRez) is by using Tidal via the UAPP application, there set it to Bit-Perfect. I Guess Bit-Perfect then only applies to real USB Audio connectivity to an external DAC, while it cannot be fulfilled with BT.



@zolom:

DAC oversampling option defines D/A conversion *characteristic*.
Both BT and USB digital stream need to be converted to the analog signal through DAC.
So, it affects both of them.

Technically, D/A conversion at higher sample rate would definitely perform better, 
only in case the DAC increases the internal operating clock along with the sample rate.

I used to design DAC, PWM before, 
but it's not possible to get that information from every DACs because it's a design secret.

That's why I mentioned it as *characteristic*.

Anyway, as I mentioned in my previous posting,

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-12#post-14033287

it depends on.

Just try it and set what you prefer.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## antdroid

m4rkw said:


> Hi, where can we get short balanced MMCX cables for the EarStudio?


Fiio makes one or you can find some on AliExpress. I just ordered a short 2-pin for my iSine and Noble Xs on Ali express.


----------



## m4rkw

The Fiio one is still too long, and I want something a bit more sturdy really.


----------



## kolbo

wslee said:


> @kolbo:
> I don't think it's a good idea to increase the analog volume.
> Keeping both the digital volume and the preamp at 0dB would give you the best performance.
> WS


After playing with it I agree - overall quality seem a bit worse once I engage the equalizer.


----------



## waynes world

wslee said:


> @waynes world:
> Just launched in Canada.
> WS



Ask and ye shall receive! Thanks & ordered 



antdroid said:


> I just ordered one. I'll ask for forgiveness later.  She took my BTR1 so that's an excuse right?



Sounds like a perfectly valid excuse to me! I'll be interested in your thoughts of the BTR1 versus the ES100. I wished that the BTR1 had more battery life, so the ES100 will make me happy in that regard. The BTR1 sounded great to me in APTX, and if the ES100 sounds as good in APTX I'll be happy (but I have a suspicion that it will sound better). And it seems to have so many other interesting features and options. And it is more future-proof for me in that it supports balanced output and APTX HD (for whenever I get a phone that supports it). Oh yeah, and I can use it as a phone or laptop dac if I want. Sheesh - now I'm getting more excited for this little beast!


----------



## antdroid

m4rkw said:


> The Fiio one is still too long, and I want something a bit more sturdy really.



This is too long? Its 60cm
http://www.fiio.net/en/products/70


----------



## m4rkw

way too long


----------



## antdroid

m4rkw said:


> way too long



The ones I'm ordering on AliExpress are 50cm. Thats a little bit shorter. I have no idea when it'll come though. I also bought some 2.5mm connectors to make them balanced.


----------



## grogg

I would like to hear someone's thoughts on the ES100 sound quality vs the BTR1. Getting close to putting in an order for the ES100 but I want to know if the $60 CDN price difference will be worth it.


----------



## waynes world

Wow, I didn't know about the Radsone Hi-Res Player app. Seems quite sophisticated, and I have a lot to learn (will have to go back and re-read posts about DCT etc). 

My S7 edge (exynos) has a "Adapt sound" feature and makes the S7 edge sound great for wired headphones (not so great without it turned on). I was surprised to find that the adapt sound feature also seemed to improve the SQ when using the the BTR1 (I thought that with the BTR1 having it's own dac, that the adapt sound feature wouldn't affect it). I'm not sure what my point is, except that it will be interesting to see how that feature interacts with the ES100, and it will be interesting to see how the Radsone player and DCT etc affects things.


----------



## Soaa-

grogg said:


> I would like to hear someone's thoughts on the ES100 sound quality vs the BTR1. Getting close to putting in an order for the ES100 but I want to know if the $60 CDN price difference will be worth it.


My own experience with the BTR1 was that it put out a ton of noise. I'm hoping that the ES100 will be much quieter.


----------



## wslee

antdroid said:


> This is too long? Its 60cm
> http://www.fiio.net/en/products/70



It's just a 3.5mm single ended MMCX.
I suggest buying a 2.5mm full balance MMCX cable.
WS


----------



## wslee

wslee said:


> @Soaa:
> 
> As you know,
> High sensitivity means that the unit can deliver much more acoustic loudness with lower electrical power.
> ...



One more comment.

In case the DAC/AMP has the analog volume,
and with single-ended output,
the high sensitivity IEM would be a better option.

The amplifier doesn't need to work hard for a High Sensitivity IEM,
because lower output power would deliver enough loudness.
Eventually, the less current flow, less heat, less overload, and less ground noise would help the amplifier perform the best, 
providing the better THD+N and channel separation.

Especially, because the PCB is very small, the ground reference is physically very tiny. 
Ideally, the ground should be fixed at zero, 
but in reality, it vibrates slightly in accordance with the output power. 
And that makes common mode noise to L and R.
L~GND, R~GND feed to each ear unit and common GND makes both ear units slightly move together.

That's why we need to use the full-balanced 2.5mm output, 
which use L+/L-, R+/R- without any common ground, 
for better sound quality.

Anyway, If well conditioned with the analog volume and assumed the same loudness, 
the amplifier would deliver the better THD+N and channel separation to a high sensitivity IEM.

Hope this helps you.
WS


Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## Roll

At the time, I thought this was too short re the cable that Radsone sold as an add-on. 

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...rst-studio-quality-bluetooth-re/posts/1905531

There is a link to the manufacture on the 2.5mm MMCX Cable 19 inch


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

I got my 2.5mm balanced cable from https://www.dysonaudio.com/ - I think you can request cable length. Mine is also too long, but I use it with non-bluetooth devices too, so I manage.

I then bought a small 2.5mm balanced to 3.5mm converter for other devices similar to this:

https://www.amazon.com/FI10015-L26-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=MDQT2HW7X7MV3KSRKMZT


----------



## zolom (Feb 22, 2018)

Got a 60cm braided copper balance cable,  with 2.5 connector,  made by Ted Allen.
See my posts #177 and #181 above.

Connecting either SE846 or (mostly) FiiO F9 Pro IEMs.
Length and comfort are optimal for me. Very satisfied with it.


----------



## antdroid (Feb 24, 2018)

zolom said:


> Got a 60cm braided copper balance cable,  with 2.5 connector,  made by Ted Allen.
> See my posts #177 and #181 above.
> 
> Connecting either SE846 or (mostly) FiiO F9 Pro IEMs.
> Length and comfort are optimal for me. Very satisfied with it.




A few things:

I got the ES100 today. Some initial impressions and comparison to BTR1:

The build quality is alright. I think the BTR1 is built better and feels better which is saying something at half the price. The ES100 is extremely light weight, but it is plastic vs aluminum. That said, sound quality is excellent on the ES100. I built my own balanced cables this morning, but I'll just put my impressions of SE vs SE and I think the ES100 wins on this one. It's very subtle though. I am listening on a pair of Audeze Sines and iSine 10s. I think the ES100 has slightly more power and it shows. Listening to Norah Jones, it sounds a little more full bodied in the ES100 and less harsh when I raised the volume. The detail levels are very similar, but the ES100 seems to smooth out any harshness that the BTR1 has. Again, its very subtle. The ES100 can get much louder than the BTR1 with my Audeze Sines. It's even more loud using my DIY balanced cable.

Speaking of which, I made a balanced 2.5mm cable for both the Sine and iSine today. The iSine one was made short (under 2 feet) for travel purposes:
https://imgur.com/a/Ue80t

It seems like using Apt-X HD drains battery on the device quite fast. The android interface on the app is very useful. I like that this device is sort of a DSP which is extremely useful for the iSine which needs EQ to shine. Anyway, I'll post some more when I get a chance to listen to it more. I really like my BTR1 and have been using it off and on for months, but it may be time to part ways with it.

On a side note: The BTR1 is Apt-X while running the ES100 in Apt-X HD. I dont know if the slight harshness difference is due to compression differences or not...


One more thing, just trying this on USB Audio via my Android. Output seems a lot quieter than via Bluetooth. I tried both Poweramp and Hiby Player as well as Spotify. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## waynes world

antdroid said:


> A few things:
> 
> I got the ES100 today. Some initial impressions and comparison to BTR1:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the impressions! I wonder how much the AptxHD versus Aptx made a difference. Either way, I'm happy to hear that you like the ES100


----------



## antdroid (Feb 25, 2018)

Here's some more thoughts after a full day of usage, in no particular order of importance:


The sound quality is excellent. I can say these can easily replace wired solutions for me and I already have a jackless phone so that's good. I may end up using my Cayin N3 DAP less and less.

Build quality is so-so. Its good, no squeaks or anything, but comparing it to the BTR1 or even some of my cheaper solutions, it feels cheaper. The other ones are solid metal construction and this isnt.

The buttons are tactile but not tactile enough. It adds to the profile, but it would be nice if the volume rockers had some angle to press down on to, or protrude them out a little more. Its a bit easy to press the wrong buttons, especially since its very cramped between the buttons and the headphone jack. Headphone jack on the side opposite the USB would have probably helped in this case. I find that just the way I hold and press the volume or track skip buttions, I accidentally press the buttons on the opposite side (i.e. I go to press Volume Up and I press Skip Track as well since I'm gripping the other side to press volume)

The App is what makes this thing stand out from the rest, and I read that the data is stored in the device memory, so this really does become a DSP of sorts (or Cypher cable) for my iSine. Big Plus! That said, I've seen the app crash on start up a couple of times but not big deal.

I would prefer to not have the device restart on USB connection. I do understand the reasoning for it in an earlier post, but if I just want to plug it into a charger quickly, it is annoying to have the music stop for it to reboot. Is there a way for it to detect if it's connected to a device vs connected directly to power

The ambient mode is pretty neat. I haven't used this in a loud environment yet but I can see how it would be useful (if it works as intended). I wonder if this type of thing would make it possible to do the opposite, i.e. active noise cancellation. In theory, don't you just need a mic and then a digital filter to block out the right type of sounds?

I didn't experience any video lag on this using Youtube but I havent played with videos that much to give a more comprehensive view of it.


----------



## rkw (Feb 25, 2018)

antdroid said:


> I wonder if this type of thing would make it possible to do the opposite, i.e. active noise cancellation. In theory, don't you just need a mic and then a digital filter to block out the right type of sounds?


ANC requires using a mic at each earpiece. It isn't possible to create the proper cancellation signals from a different mic location.


----------



## antdroid

rkw said:


> ANC requires using a mic at each earpiece. It isn't possible to create the proper cancellation signals from a different mic location.



I know, but a poor man's ANC could be possible right? Or would the mic location matter so much that it's not worth it?


----------



## rkw

antdroid said:


> I know, but a poor man's ANC could be possible right? Or would the mic location matter so much that it's not worth it?


A mono mic away from the ears may work for cancelling non-directional, low frequency sound. Up past about 80 Hz, it will produce weird effects.


----------



## antdroid

rkw said:


> A mono mic away from the ears may work for cancelling non-directional, low frequency sound. Up past about 80 Hz, it will produce weird effects.



Yea that's kind of what I was suggesting. Lower frequencies are not directional, so I couldnt see why it wouldnt work for those lower end frequencies, and that's, if I understand correctly, typically what ANC blocks out anyway, the low humming from engines in airplanes and such.

Sorry this is totally offtopic


----------



## rkw

antdroid said:


> Lower frequencies are not directional, so I couldnt see why it wouldnt work for those lower end frequencies, and that's, if I understand correctly, typically what ANC blocks out anyway, the low humming from engines in airplanes and such.


The drone in an airplane cabin extends well into the midrange. If ANC is effective with detached mic, cellphones would already have this feature built-in.


----------



## wslee

rkw said:


> ANC requires using a mic at each earpiece. It isn't possible to create the proper cancellation signals from a different mic location.



The Ambient Mode in ES100 is NOT an ANC(Active Noise Cancellation).
It just bypasses the ambient sound.
WS


----------



## Soaa-

I've had my ES100 since Friday. This is pretty much everything I've wanted in a source device. I'm really loving the BT/USB dual function.

Some feedback:

On Android, the DAC filter selection UI is buggy. It'll sometimes show two modes selected at the same time when I try switching modes. Also, regardless of which mode I select, it always shows "short delay slow roll-off" when I reload the app. Is the mode switching working?
I wish ambient mode worked all the time, not just when music is playing.
I've been really digging the sound quality out of it. Impedance is low enough that bass isn't problematic on my MD+. And especially, the thing is dead silent! No hiss, no electronic noise. I'm using single-ended double current output.


----------



## antdroid

Soaa- said:


> I've had my ES100 since Friday. This is pretty much everything I've wanted in a source device. I'm really loving the BT/USB dual function.
> 
> Some feedback:
> 
> ...



Good to hear that it works well with the MD Plus. Mine should be shipping tomorrow or so. Just got a tracking number for it.


----------



## PantsUK

Any update on when this will be coming to the UK I need to buy myself a birthday present and this looks like the pick of the bunch to me


----------



## Lifted Andreas

PantsUK said:


> Any update on when this will be coming to the UK I need to buy myself a birthday present and this looks like the pick of the bunch to me



I'd like to know this too!

Hopefully it can be sold on Amazon UK, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## m4rkw

Last I heard was that UK sales should be starting in early feb. Don't know what the channel is though.

https://twitter.com/RADSONEInc/status/966147072335388672


----------



## PantsUK

Cheers hopefully we can get an update soon before I pull the trigger on another product that being said the APP is what is selling this for me especially as I stream with Amazon Music and can actually get an equaliser now


----------



## wslee

PantsUK said:


> Cheers hopefully we can get an update soon before I pull the trigger on another product that being said the APP is what is selling this for me especially as I stream with Amazon Music and can actually get an equaliser now



Hopefully ES100 will be available worldwide this April or so. Thanks!
WS


----------



## meringo

Funny enough, I've been using this as my desktop DAC/Amp with my LCD-2C plugged in via the 2.5mm balanced jack. I liked it enough to sell my Schiit stack. I'm wondering if keeping it plugged in via USB long term is safe -- Thoughts, Radsone?


----------



## jeffhawke

meringo said:


> Funny enough, I've been using this as my desktop DAC/Amp with my LCD-2C plugged in via the 2.5mm balanced jack. I liked it enough to sell my Schiit stack. I'm wondering if keeping it plugged in via USB long term is safe -- Thoughts, Radsone?


Safe in what sense, if I may ask? Battery life?


----------



## meringo

Yeah, in regards to battery. Sorry I wasn't specific before! I still use it mobile a lot, so I want to make sure I'm not killing this thing.


----------



## waynes world

meringo said:


> Funny enough, I've been using this as my desktop DAC/Amp with my LCD-2C plugged in via the 2.5mm balanced jack. I liked it enough to sell my Schiit stack.



Really? Wow. Is that just the ES100 alone? Or do you have any additional amp in the equation?


----------



## meringo

waynes world said:


> Really? Wow. Is that just the ES100 alone? Or do you have any additional amp in the equation?



Just the ES100 alone. I was shocked by how well this setup works (at least via the balanced port) -- and frees up quite a bit of desk space. This and the new Periodic Nickel amp have me intrigued by the new micro designs. Giant amps are close to becoming a thing of the past.


----------



## PantsUK

wslee said:


> Hopefully ES100 will be available worldwide this April or so. Thanks!
> WS


 Aprillll noooooooooo I need it now ....... even ordered some balanced cables


----------



## antdroid

meringo said:


> Just the ES100 alone. I was shocked by how well this setup works (at least via the balanced port) -- and frees up quite a bit of desk space. This and the new Periodic Nickel amp have me intrigued by the new micro designs. Giant amps are close to becoming a thing of the past.



I'll have to compare with my schiit stack too. i dont think i can ever go away from a desktop amp though. i need knobs.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

antdroid said:


> I'll have to compare with my schiit stack too. i dont think i can ever go away from a desktop amp though. *i need knobs*.



Second that!


----------



## meringo

Ha! I totally get that. 

I usually keep the volume at the same level since most of my collection has replay gain tags, and I'm only ever using my 1 set of over ears.


----------



## meinname123

@wslee: can you give us some information about ES400? 
Or should we wait for an official announcement?


----------



## tim0chan

meinname123 said:


> @wslee: can you give us some information about ES400?
> Or should we wait for an official announcement?


Wats dat?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

tim0chan said:


> Wats dat?



Well, I'm guessing it's an upgrade to the ES100.


----------



## wslee

meringo said:


> Funny enough, I've been using this as my desktop DAC/Amp with my LCD-2C plugged in via the 2.5mm balanced jack. I liked it enough to sell my Schiit stack. I'm wondering if keeping it plugged in via USB long term is safe -- Thoughts, Radsone?



@meringo:

That's precisely what we expect you have ES100 connected PC through USB and Mobile through Bluetooth.
You don't need to worry about anything including battery life since ES100 operates with USB power, not by the battery when connected to PC or charger. 
The USB power source provides both ES100 operation and the battery charging at the same time.
In other words, having ES100 as a USB DAC in long-term is same as keeping it connected to a USB charger regarding the battery life.
I'm not saying the ES100 battery will last forever because every battery has the life-cycle.
But, using ES100 as a USB DAC won't kill the battery than the charging.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## meringo

wslee said:


> @meringo:
> 
> That's precisely what we expect you have ES100 connected PC through USB and Mobile through Bluetooth.
> You don't need to worry about anything including battery life since ES100 operates with USB power, not by the battery when connected to PC or charger.
> ...



Amazing! What a great multi-purpose device. Cheers to you and the Radsone team -- I look forward to future products.


----------



## scotvl (Mar 2, 2018)

Editing to say disregard my last question because I couldn't resist and already ordered the ES100 from amazon. From reviews and posts in this thread it looks like it will replace my Sony sbh50 nicely. I'll be using it with my lg g6 to take advantage of the aptx HD pairing with my 16 ohm ibasso IT01s while I'm at work. I've been satisfied with the sound from the sbh50 but I'm expecting it to be much better with the dual DACs and many options in the ES100.
  wslee I have to say that the support and detailed answers you have given in this thread are a big reason I bought the ES100 over other offerings. Thanks, I can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## scotvl (Mar 2, 2018)

sorry double post


----------



## wslee

meinname123 said:


> @wslee: can you give us some information about ES400?
> Or should we wait for an official announcement?



ES400 is a power amplifier (60watt/channel) designed for 2.5mm full balanced source devices.
It's for loudspeakers.
We're planning to release it 3Q this year.
Thanks,
WS


----------



## scotvl

wslee said:


> ES400 is a power amplifier (60watt/channel) designed for 2.5mm full balanced source devices.
> It's for loudspeakers.
> We're planning to release it 3Q this year.
> Thanks,
> WS


Nice you can probably count me in for a ES400 to pair with my ES100 to power the speakers in my garage then. Is it going to be a Kickstarter campaign again and when do you think it may start?


----------



## Soaa-

WS, do you guys have any plans to fix the issues I described in this post?


----------



## wslee

Soaa- said:


> I've had my ES100 since Friday. This is pretty much everything I've wanted in a source device. I'm really loving the BT/USB dual function.
> 
> Some feedback:
> 
> ...



@Soaa:

DAC filter selection issue is a bug on Android Application, not a firmware issue. 
Currently, we're working on it and release new bug fixed version of Android application sooner or later.
About your suggestion on ambient mode operation,
I'm sorry it's not possible to make it worked all the time.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## wslee

scotvl said:


> Nice you can probably count me in for a ES400 to pair with my ES100 to power the speakers in my garage then. Is it going to be a Kickstarter campaign again and when do you think it may start?



NO MORE Kickstarter campaign ever again.
We'll officially release it in the market within this year.
Thanks,
WS


----------



## scotvl (Mar 3, 2018)

wslee said:


> Thanks for the input and I agree with you.
> We're preparing the next F/W update and will update the feature as you requested.
> 
> BTW, please keep that always in your mind that Android phone volume control with any Bluetooth device is always performed before BT audio encoder.
> ...



wslee my lg g6 and my Sony sbh50 bluetooth receivers volume are locked together when I change volume from either device while my note 4s volume operates independently of the sbh50. Will this be a problem when I pair my g6 with the ES100 ? I just ordered the ES100 from amazon.ca yesterday to take advantage of the aptx HD pairing so it will be a week or two before I can test it for myself. Do you think the g6 is sending the full pcm stream at any volume like an iOS phone, is that possible being an android phone?
Editing to add its the Canadian bell g6 LG-H873, thanks.


----------



## redogfizbal

Just placed my order. I’ve tried all the current top Bluetooth headphones and have not found what I’ve been looking for. So I am going to to do detachable cable mod on my DT770 80’s, and clip this puppy on. Keeping my fingers X.


----------



## wslee

scotvl said:


> wslee my lg g6 and my Sony sbh50 bluetooth receivers volume are locked together when I change volume from either device while my note 4s volume operates independently of the sbh50. Will this be a problem when I pair my g6 with the ES100 ? I just ordered the ES100 from amazon.ca yesterday to take advantage of the aptx HD pairing so it will be a week or two before I can test it for myself. Do you think the g6 is sending the full pcm stream at any volume like an iOS phone, is that possible being an android phone?
> Editing to add its the Canadian bell g6 LG-H873, thanks.



@scotvl:
For the volume synchronization, both the smartphone OS and BT receiver should support it together.
And ES100 doesn't provide the volume synchronization, which means you need to take care the source volume manually, keeping it the maximum for the best performance.
There are pros and cons concerning the volume synchronization. But to provide fine volume step, ES100 doesn't support it.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## SubMash

Anyone used it with aptx except me? Because I can't be alone who can hear those problems.

http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_aliasing.php

Try this and tell me you don't hear random clicking and sand noise together with heavy harmonics ringing and sweep tones going all wrong directions. My test show *harmonics louder than tone* on SBC and APTX. Hope it's firmware bug - it sounds like wrong frequency conversion.

Try this - do you believe those are the sounds of 17-20kHz? http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_mosquito.php

I got 3 earstudio devices all behave the same. I got 2 completely different sources. Tried tochange all settings - no effect. None of that happens with simple beats headphones on the same tests.

I will try to check USB DAC mode also, but it doesn't matter. And I will do later proper RMAA tests. Will post some measurements screens later.

Unfortunately, right now, I got reply from WS that *ES100 is OK* and there would be no more discussion since people like it.


----------



## wslee

SubMash said:


> Anyone used it with aptx except me? Because I can't be alone who can hear those problems.
> 
> http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_aliasing.php
> 
> ...



@SubMash:
If you don't like DCT and any other sound processing with ES100, please turn them off.
That's why we provide those option up to you.
And again, if you think ES100 has the problem, please let the others know what you insist. 
Thanks and Regard,
WS


----------



## SubMash

None of what I said influenced by DCT or ANY other settings in ES100.

I insist that such THD (below zero) is unacceptable for sound equipment of any level and nobody can like it.

I will post measurements later. Now I ask those who bought it to share their opinion based on the simple tests I have linked above.


----------



## SubMash (Mar 6, 2018)

I don't have aptx HD sources, unfortunately - could you, please, use Spectroid app https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.intoorbit.spectrum&hl=en to record back sound of http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_aliasing.php

Thanks.

So some first measurements.
This is Spectral Analysis - the interesting part is at the bottom below yellow chart. It shows testing of linear sweep frequency from 1 to 20kHz. I use Samsung S8+ as a source and manipulate Dual Audio to force it to switch between SBC and APTX. Headphones are Shure SE846.

The first diagonal line below is recording from a microphone of the same phone while using 3.5mm jack output.
As you can see it's quite clean and there is only slight first harmonic available as a line with a smaller angle.

Directly below you can see the result of the same test with SBC codec. So here you can see 5 strong harmonics instead of one slight on the whole spectrum. Plus you can see noise around the signal. But the main thing is Aliasing - the wrong manipulation with a frequency that creates sounds that don't exist - all those lines going different directing and meeting each other at 8100Hz.





Now next picture is a sine sweep of 15-20kHz APTX on repeat. Insane amount of aliasing and CRAZY amount of noise everywhere which makes it stronger than the signal itself.





This one last one is 17.4kHz singe sine tone. The top part of the spectral chart is jack output - clean straight vertical line as it should. SBC makes a lot of harmonics and aliased sound and at 8100Hz it becomes 10dB above signal tone itself. You also can see some noise lines moving aside I would assume due to the clock shift. But at the bottom is the main thing - APTX goes all white noise clipping and sanding.





Decreasing volume only makes this noise smaller. It decreases clipping to some extent, but it's still strongly there even when music is barely can be heard.

I don't have, as I've said APTX-HD sources, so can't check them.

The reason I started checking this is that music was playing wrong - I can hear cracking sounds and strange noise in the music. So after few days, that's what I discovered.

I will set up other sources and BT receivers and will test more in RMAA. That was a quick test at night data. For me, it's unbearable to listen.

I need to admit - I can hear similar but WAY lower level aliasing on some cheap BT and soundcards. But none of them exhibit it to such extent and with so much white noise.

I also need to admit - my headphones are 9Ohm. For advertised 0.5Ohm output impedance it should not be a problem.


----------



## tim0chan (Mar 6, 2018)

SubMash said:


> So some first measurements.
> This is Spectral Analysis - the interesting part is at the bottom below yellow chart. It shows testing of linear sweep frequency from 1 to 20kHz. I use Samsung S8+ as a source and manipulate Dual Audio to force it to switch between SBC and APTX. Headphones are Shure SE846.
> 
> The first diagonal line below is recording from a microphone of the same phone while using 3.5mm jack output.
> ...


Have you done the firmware update yet?


----------



## SubMash (Mar 6, 2018)

tim0chan said:


> Have you done the firmware update yet?
> Also, member of the trade means he works for the company, not that he trades anything



Certainly, I'm on the latest FW available.

And I really hope things above are FW problem. Not HW. But it could be. And an absence of support of WS doesn't make sense to me.
I wrote emails first, continued PM here. I don't mean any insults, but facts are facts - the product doesn't work right.

I'm not a competitor and not affiliated with one. I'm just customer who got 3 of those and worry that more people might get the same without knowing it. So it's either should be fixed or product should have specific requirements where it won't work or it should be recalled. Or people should be informed of what they going to get.

Right now I need help from those who also got a product to do simple tests - similar to what I did. I will study further with RMAA.

Or guys - just told me that it's OK for you as a consumer to have sound equipment where harmonics are louder than signal.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi (Mar 6, 2018)

I gather you're detailing how SBC and APT-X can have their flaws revealed - can you offer a comparison of other implementations of Aptx and SBC that have a better spec list to reveal that the ES100 is different ?

I haven't noticed any issues with SBC, other than the quality is overall less than AptX HD.

Just putting on Miles trumpet in Kind of Blue's Blue in Green reveals the issues with SBC... ringing tones can be heard easily.


Also, please graph AAC, this is a pretty good codec imo, how does it stack up against the others?


----------



## SubMash

I don't have same problems with any other SBC or APTX transmitters. But I will test now more. AAC with Beats have abosolutely no aliasing or clipping or any other audible harmonics to me. My VW stereo SBC has very tiny aliasing and no clipping.

I do not believe clipping is part of APTX. I do not believe such heavy aliasing is solely SBC either.

Could you guys graph aptx-hd already? App is readily available and it's 2 minute test. Thanks.


----------



## p50kombi (Mar 5, 2018)

SubMash said:


> I don't have same problems with any other SBC or APTX transmitters. But I will test now more. AAC with Beats have abosolutely no aliasing or clipping or any other audible harmonics to me. My VW stereo SBC has very tiny aliasing and no clipping.
> 
> I do not believe clipping is part of APTX. I do not believe such heavy aliasing is solely SBC either.
> 
> Could you guys graph aptx-hd already? App is readily available and it's 2 minute test. Thanks.




Well, at least you're not impatient or your posts don't come across as demanding...that's a plus


----------



## PantsUK

More importantly uk sales update please .... now already


----------



## SubMash (Mar 6, 2018)

So second series of test.

What if the problem is only due to low Ohm earbuds (Shure SE846 is 9Ohm).
Or what if that noise is codec only?

Let's compare it to 20$ 6 years old Nokia APTX transmitter.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nokia-MD-2...HROMECAST-CAST-AUDIO-MUSIC-WIFI-/272949648938

This is Spectral recording on 24 bit 192kHz 113dB SNR line input. 17.4kHz sine tone.
Left to right: EarStudio SBC, EarStudio APTX, Nokia APTX, Nokia SBC






Nokia is a bit louder, but not enough to invalidate results.
Nokia doesn't have aliasing at all.
APTX obviously noisy with both of them. But if you hear sound from both - it's night and day.
I will do recording later - logarythmic spectral doesn't give it justice...

It's obvious that with lower load harmonics decreasing significantly.
But it's still there - it's the same 8kHz *at extremely low load which should never be an issue for an amplifier*.

I'm going to do more tests.

More of tests - now comparison of Nokia APTX and EarStudio sweeps. What if test is irrelevant and issue only happens at high frequency? Here is full sine sweep 20KHz-20Hz. Guess who is who. Again - *NO LOAD*.


----------



## meinname123

What are your settings during the test?
DCT level?
DAC Filter? 
HD Jitter Cleaner?


----------



## SubMash

meinname123 said:


> What are your settings during the test?
> DCT level?
> DAC Filter?
> HD Jitter Cleaner?


I can promise you that I've tried all settings - the only thing that changes the picture is codec switch SBC/APTX. APTX introduces heavy clipping noise but has same harmonics.

Those tests made with Jitter Cleaner ON, 2x Current Unbalanced out, no EQ obviously, DCT OFF, Short Delay Slow Roll-Off filter, 4x oversampling. But, again, I tried to change them all - no perceivable difference for those issues.


----------



## scotvl (Mar 5, 2018)

SubMash said:


> So second series of test.
> 
> What if the problem is only due to low Ohm earbuds (Shure SE846 is 9Ohm).
> Or what if that noise is codec only?
> ...



Sometimes two devices just don't have great synergy together, do you have another aptx or aptx hd source you can try? Have you tried the double current option for the 3.5mm output in the app? Wslee posted that lower impedance earphones would greatly benefit from this option. My ES100 is on the way so I can't test it yet but all of the reviews I've read here and elsewhere say it sounds amazing so I hope it's something you can figure out maybe 2.4 GHz wifi interfering with the ES100 somehow?


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/reviews/B078H4YD2L/ref=cm_cr_dp_mb_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## meinname123 (Mar 5, 2018)

SubMash said:


> I can promise you that I've tried all settings - the only thing that changes the picture is codec switch SBC/APTX. APTX introduces heavy clipping noise but has same harmonics.
> 
> Those tests made with Jitter Cleaner ON, 2x Current Unbalanced out, no EQ obviously, DCT OFF, Short Delay Slow Roll-Off filter, 4x oversampling. But, again, I tried to change them all - no perceivable difference for those issues.


Ah, ok.


----------



## scotvl

SubMash said:


> So second series of test.
> 
> What if the problem is only due to low Ohm earbuds (Shure SE846 is 9Ohm).
> Or what if that noise is codec only?
> ...




Maybe you are right and it could be the low impedance of the 846s combined with the output of the ES100. The iBasso IT01s I will primarily be using with the ES100 are 16 ohm so I hope they sound great together. 

http://nwavguy.blogspot.ca/2011/02/headphone-amp-impedance.html?m=1

*THE FREQUENCY RESPONSE PROBLEM:* If the output impedance is more more than 1/8th the headphone impedance there will be variations in the frequency response. With some headphones, especially balanced armature or multi driver designs, these variations can be rather extreme. Here’s what 43 ohms of output impedance does to the Ultimate Ears SuperFi 5’s frequency response—a total, and very audible, variation of 12 dB:


----------



## veraideishal (Mar 5, 2018)

SubMash said:


> More of tests - now comparison of Nokia APTX and EarStudio sweeps. What if test is irrelevant and issue only happens at high frequency? Here is full sine sweep 20KHz-20Hz. Guess who is who. Again - *NO LOAD*.



These results are very interesting; I like looking at measurement data. 

If we were to look at the block diagram provided by Radsone, we may be able to narrow down the possible source of these artifacts:





Working backwards from the Sound Output stage, you say that the output has no load on it (by which I assume you mean it is connected to a high-impedance Line In device and nothing else), so it's probably not the Analog Gain Control (i.e. the PGA and headphone amp) that is saturating and distorting.
(For those who are speculating that it's a problem with damping factor aka impedance mismatch, I would like to clarify that damping factor changes the frequency response but _does not _introduce _new_ frequencies that were not originally present, and especially not over such a large frequency range. New frequencies created == nonlinear distortion.)
You say that AAC does not appear to have artifacts (do you have any plots to show this?), so it probably isn't the D/A Conversion stage (which includes the DAC's antialiasing and oversampling settings) consistently outputting wrong analog voltages in response to the digital PCM input.

Has the Digital Gain Control (which is probably also where Radsone's proprietary DSP such as Jitter Cleaner, DCT lives) been set at 0dB, so no truncation error can result?
Perhaps Jitter Cleaner may introduce artifacts when it re-clocks the decoded PCM?
If not, by process of elimination, it leaves the Decoder stage for SBC and aptX as the possible culprit on the Sink (i.e. the Earstudio) end.

Going further backwards to the Source device, we can probably rule out the Encoder stage, since as you say you've tried several sources
The Digital Gain Control of the source may be a factor (again, due to truncation error); are the source volumes also set to maximum?


----------



## SubMash (Mar 6, 2018)

scotvl said:


> Sometimes two devices just don't have great synergy together, do you have another aptx or aptx hd source you can try? Have you tried the double current option for the 3.5mm output in the app? Wslee posted that lower impedance earphones would greatly benefit from this option. My ES100 is on the way so I can't test it yet but all of the reviews I've read here and elsewhere say it sounds amazing so I hope it's something you can figure out maybe 2.4 GHz wifi interfering with the ES100 somehow?
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/reviews/B078H4YD2L/ref=cm_cr_dp_mb_top?ie=UTF8


1. Yes, I've tried MacBook Pro instead of Samsung S8+ - exactly same sound.
2. Yes, I'm testing everything on double current option - that was the whole point of buying it.
3. I've tried single current also - no difference.
4. No it's not interference - it's stable intermodulation harmonics or aliasing. Clipping also consistently depend from tone frequency.



scotvl said:


> Maybe you are right and it could be the low impedance of the 846s combined with the output of the ES100. The iBasso IT01s I will primarily be using with the ES100 are 16 ohm so I hope they sound great together.
> 
> http://nwavguy.blogspot.ca/2011/02/headphone-amp-impedance.html?m=1
> 
> *THE FREQUENCY RESPONSE PROBLEM:* If the output impedance is more more than 1/8th the headphone impedance there will be variations in the frequency response. With some headphones, especially balanced armature or multi driver designs, these variations can be rather extreme. Here’s what 43 ohms of output impedance does to the Ultimate Ears SuperFi 5’s frequency response—a total, and very audible, variation of 12 dB:



Second test was to check if low impedance is an issue - NO. I put it to >20kOhm line input - strong aliasing - tests above are all without any load. So it's not the reason.


----------



## scotvl

SubMash said:


> 1. Yes, I've tried MacBook Pro instead of Samsung S8+ - exactly same sound.
> 2. Yes, I'm testing everything on double current option - that was the whole point of buying it.
> 3. I've tried single current also - no difference.
> 4. No it's not interference - it's stable intermodulation harmonics or aliasing. Clipping also consistently depend from tone frequency.


Just trying to help, it sucks when you order something then wait for it while you read how others are enjoying it and when it arrives you have problems with it. Good luck and I hope you are able to return them if you can't find a fix.


----------



## SubMash

veraideishal said:


> These results are very interesting; I like looking at measurement data.
> 
> If we were to look at the block diagram provided by Radsone, we may be able to narrow down the possible source of these artifacts:
> 
> ...



I need to repeat AAC test yet - still doing RMAA on Nokia for reference.

Digital volume was set to 0dB, for sure - that was first question support has asked me and I studied docs well before using it. I tried to change all settings - nothing removes clipping or aliasing. Now I have to say - APTX on Nokia also sandy, BUT it's so low level that I have to crank up the volume really high. While on EarStudio it's extremely loud.

I have 2$ USB sound card - it also has aliasing doesn't matter which signal or what setting are sent - I assume it's frequency conversion with bad rounding.

We already eliminated source - Nokia on exactly same source doesn't make any aliasing and clipping is way below the level of importance.


----------



## SubMash

scotvl said:


> Just trying to help, it sucks when you order something then wait for it while you read how others are enjoying it and when it arrives you have problems with it. Good luck and I hope you are able to return them if you can't find a fix.


I don't really care that much about returning. I can afford to lose 300$ without ruining my mood. It's a Kickstarter purchase - it's meant to support new companies that propose good ideas. But I thought I would help guys to find and fix a problem and found out that they don't care?... So I assume some people here might care still and somebody could be really frustrated in mine place.

I still would like to hear feedback from WS...


----------



## veraideishal (Mar 5, 2018)

SubMash said:


> I need to repeat AAC test yet - still doing RMAA on Nokia for reference.
> 
> Digital volume was set to 0dB, for sure - that was first question support has asked me and I studied docs well before using it. I tried to change all settings - nothing removes clipping or aliasing. Now I have to say - APTX on Nokia also sandy, BUT it's so low level that I have to crank up the volume really high. While on EarStudio it's extremely loud.
> 
> ...



I think the problem with the USB sound card is different from the problem with the Earstudio. On the USB sound card, it takes in uncompressed PCM data and outputs a voltage. If there is any aliasing, it's due to only that process (PCM to voltage, possibly due to bad rounding and a lousy anti-aliasing filter).

With the Earstudio, if AAC (and the USB DAC output, if that gets tested) show no problems, then it is not the PCM to voltage conversion that is to blame (testing the USB DAC mode of the Earstudio is probably the best way to confirm this, since it is taking in PCM data directly).
The problem then lies with the Decoder, which takes in either compressed SBC and aptX and converts to PCM. There is likely to be more problems that result from the decompression process.



SubMash said:


> I don't really care that much about returning. I can afford to lose 300$ without ruining my mood. It's a Kickstarter purchase - it's meant to support new companies that propose good ideas. But I thought I would help guys to find and fix a problem and found out that they don't care?... So I assume some people here might care still and somebody could be really frustrated in mine place.
> 
> I still would like to hear feedback from WS...



WS is probably asleep; it's the middle of the night in Korea.


----------



## SubMash

veraideishal said:


> I think the problem with the USB sound card is different from the problem with the Earstudio. On the USB sound card, it takes in uncompressed PCM data and outputs a voltage. If there is any aliasing, it's due to only that process (PCM to voltage, possibly due to bad rounding and a lousy anti-aliasing filter).
> 
> With the Earstudio, if AAC (and the USB DAC output, if that gets tested) show no problems, then it is not the PCM to voltage conversion that is to blame (testing the USB DAC mode of the Earstudio is probably the best way to confirm this, since it is taking in PCM data directly).
> The problem then lies with the Decoder, which takes in either compressed SBC and aptX and converts to PCM. There is likely to be more problems that result from the decompression process.
> ...


I still need to test AAC properly. I don't remember now. I will test USB DAC also for sure.


----------



## antdroid

SubMash said:


> I don't really care that much about returning. I can afford to lose 300$ without ruining my mood. It's a Kickstarter purchase - it's meant to support new companies that propose good ideas. But I thought I would help guys to find and fix a problem and found out that they don't care?... So I assume some people here might care still and somebody could be really frustrated in mine place.
> 
> I still would like to hear feedback from WS...



I cant try out your test right now. I have pretty weak LTE coverage at my office and also the phone mic picks up a ton of ambient noise. I dont know how accurate it would be. 

That said, are you hearing audible issues using apt-x with actual music/videos or just the test?

I just listened to a couple songs and switched back and forth between SBC, AAC, Apt-X and AptX HD and i dont hear any clipping or any issues of note.


----------



## SubMash

antdroid said:


> I cant try out your test right now. I have pretty weak LTE coverage at my office and also the phone mic picks up a ton of ambient noise. I dont know how accurate it would be.
> 
> That said, are you hearing audible issues using apt-x with actual music/videos or just the test?
> 
> I just listened to a couple songs and switched back and forth between SBC, AAC, Apt-X and AptX HD and i dont hear any clipping or any issues of note.


Ambient noise doesn't matter - if headphone will be at the microphone - it will overpower everything - you can see signal pattern.
I started searching for the issue with Lana Del Rey and Soulsavers songs - on a high pitch clean tones I can clearly hear clipping.
Btw, since I have 3 devices - I've tried them all.


----------



## SubMash (Mar 5, 2018)

Some update - I tried AAC from iPhone X. RMAA for it is really bad. And, btw, I found out RMAA doesn't catch this issue well - I will post it later. But - there is NO aliasing or clipping on AAC on EarStudio although sound is not very sharp (and RMAA confirms it), but it's consistent. Look at those. So issue is with SBC/APTX encoders.







Compare it with APTX on EarStudio:





And here is AAC 17.4kHz tone - a lot of smooth harmonics.





Still need to finish USB DAC


----------



## SubMash

USB DAC can't test today - there is -70dBA Noise Level which obviously is a ground loop.




I need to think how to remove it tomorrow. It's midnight for me as well.

I also probably need to redo the whole RMAA - it was on the 10kHz limit for THD.


----------



## RobinFood

Is there a way to get an earstudio in Japan? Amazon US and Canada won't ship here, and I can't find any resellers on ebay or aliexpress either. 

I need some kind of clip-on with bluetooth for my er4 when commuting, and was thinking of this as a solution that can keep the sound quality and let me take out the PtoS adapter.


----------



## SubMash

Got THD+Noise for all modes in EarStudio without ground loop issue. Noise in USB is unusually high.


----------



## wslee (Mar 6, 2018)

All,

I'd like to share some *ES100 data measured using Audio Precision 2722* right next to my desk.

*[Test condition]*
- ES100 3.5mm output
- No load
- EQ, DCT off
- AK4375a / sharp roll-off / 1x

*aptX* (with Galaxy S8 source device)




It's just a lossy waveform codec using no psychoacoustic model.
It uses QMF(Quadrature mirror filter) to split the input into a certain number of sub bands.
And then it encodes each sub band with the limited bit allocation;
more bits in the lower frequency band, less bit in the higher frequency band.

SBC(SubBand Codec) also split the input into sub bands, but it allocates the same number of bits per for all sub bands.
That's the one of the main difference between SBC and aptX.

SBC is a very simple codec with low complexity.
The low complexity nature was the primary reason for having SBC as mandate Bluetooth A2DP codec.

And CSR released the new codec aptX with the key idea of allocating the different number of bits per each subband;
more bits in the lower frequency band, less bit in the higher frequency band.

So typical frequency response of a single tone would be as above.
The noise floor is not flat across frequency ranges because the quantization noise from aptX codec loss makes the floor.
aptX-HD performs better but the frequency response is similar to aptX classic.

*AAC (with iOS)



*
It's a complicated codec based on the psychoacoustic model.
As you see below, the 1KHz and 10KHz tone is not sharp but shaped like a tower or triangle.
The key idea of the psychoacoustic model is that;
the signal or noise below the shape(i.e., Masking Curve) is not audible and not critical.
Eventually we just need to allocate as less bit as possible for the target signal below the masking curve.

So, the codec like AAC using the psychoacoustic model requires frequency analysis, the masking curve calculation for the time-varying input continuously,
which cost a lot of processing power and power consumption.

Since it's not a waveform coder, measuring THD+N for the signal through AAC codec has no meaning.
Only perceptual domain performance would make sense.
Anyway, AAC is more complicated than mp3, showing the better perceptual performance than mp3 at the same bit rate.

*USB (lossless, with iMAC USB)



*
It shows the baseline performance of ES100 HW.
Unfortunately, ES100 USB supports 16-bit only, the overall THD+N is limited by the 16-bit PCM (-96dB), not by H/W.

Please take a look at them all above.
You will find there's no such a design flaw or HW defect as SubMash insist.

If ES100 have any H/W issue, all the BT codecs, and USB would result in the same defect.
Because all of them use the same H/W resource including DSP, DAC, and Power.
SubMash mentioned AAC & USB sounds OK.
Then it's not an H/W issue.

And if we have the problem with aptX,
how could we have ES100 in the Qualcomm's official aptX product list?
They have their own qualification and certification process for aptX enabled products.
We sent ES100 to them for their testing and finally had ours on the list.

https://www.aptx.com/products/radsone-earstudio-es100-bluetooth-receiver-headphone-amplifier

Lastly, I just took a look at the SubMash test results and graphs from his mobile phone screenshot.
It seems that he ran the test with his mobile phone.
Anyway, as I see them, those results are showing the tremendous and unacceptable noise.
If those graphs are indeed real and represent ES100 output,
the sound would be considerably worse than the expected,
and everyone would definitely notice the defect right at the start.

We can't deceive many thousands of ES100 users.
The users are not fools and would notice the that much of conspicuous defect very easily.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## myusernameislove (Mar 6, 2018)

SubMash said:


> Anyone used it with aptx except me? Because I can't be alone who can hear those problems.
> 
> http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_aliasing.php
> 
> Try this and tell me you don't hear random clicking and sand noise together with heavy harmonics ringing and sweep tones going all wrong directions. My test show *harmonics louder than tone* on SBC and APTX. Hope it's firmware bug - it sounds like wrong frequency conversion..



I tried it with my Sony xPeria XZ1 BT5 smartphone and Audio Technica AT-PHA55BT receiver with SBC, AAC, Aptx, LDAC support (no AptxHD), and LDAC, AAC, SBC is fine, but with Aptx I hear some sand.

edit/ I also tried my phone with Inateck BR1006 receiver with SBC, AAC, Aptx, AptxHD. SBC and AAC is fine, but with Aptx and AptxHD I hear some sand again.

There is two times longer sand noise with Aptx then with AptxHD on Inateck. The length of sand noise with Aptx on Inateck and on AT is about the same. The sand noise appears twice (two peaks) at higher end of the spectrum.

I have also heard one or two clicks with both units and all codecs (even LDAC) but after I repeated the test the click was gone, so I guess it is OK. Yes, I tested LDAC in all priority modes.


----------



## SubMash

myusernameislove said:


> I tried it with my Sony xPeria XZ1 BT5 smartphone and Audio Technica AT-PHA55BT receiver with SBC, AAC, Aptx, LDAC support (no AptxHD), and LDAC, AAC, SBC is fine, but with Aptx I hear sand.
> 
> edit/ I also tried my phone with Inateck BR1006 receiver with SBC, AAC, Aptx, AptxHD. SBC and AAC is fine, but with Aptx and AptxHD I hear sand.
> 
> ...


So problem not only sand. It plays in the beginning sound that is NOT the tone itself, but harmonics at the lower frequency instead. And you can understand it, because tone should go linearly down and if instead it's moving up/down or doing steps - it's not the tone you hear - it's garbage.
I can confirm that sand is everywhere, but with EarStudio it's way stronger - I have a suspicion that load + oversampling influences noise. I need to check it again.


----------



## tim0chan

Using the es100 now, no issues with noise etc. With aptxhd it sounds better than with my LG g6 with quad dac


----------



## wslee

myusernameislove said:


> I tried it with my Sony xPeria XZ1 BT5 smartphone and Audio Technica AT-PHA55BT receiver with SBC, AAC, Aptx, LDAC support (no AptxHD), and LDAC, AAC, SBC is fine, but with Aptx I hear some sand.
> 
> edit/ I also tried my phone with Inateck BR1006 receiver with SBC, AAC, Aptx, AptxHD. SBC and AAC is fine, but with Aptx and AptxHD I hear some sand again.
> 
> ...



@myusernameislove:
Can I ask the sand noise you're experience is with the test tones or sweeping chirp?
Just want to check if you hear the noise only with the test signal or also with regular music sources.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## m4rkw

@wslee is there any update on UK sales?  I was told on twitter that they would begin early this month.


----------



## wslee

m4rkw said:


> @wslee is there any update on UK sales?  I was told on twitter that they would begin early this month.



@m4rkw, @PantsUK:

I'm so sorry we're still working on it but having some problem with the shipment to warehouse.
We'll open AMAZON Europe no later than the end of April.
Sorry and appreciate your patience.
WS


----------



## SubMash (Mar 6, 2018)

wslee said:


> All,
> 
> I'd like to share some *ES100 data measured using Audio Precision 2722* right next to my desk.
> 
> ...


In my particular case, I have horrible aliasing and clipping of sound that I can hear in the normal music with SE846.
I guess I'm the only one yet who used it with high-resolution low impedance earpieces.
And they should work if you have 0.5Ohm claimed OI.

Let's go through your points:

I never insisted (moreover I hope for the opposite) that it's design or H/W issue. So, that's not true.

THD+N doesn't show aliasing or clipping. I already know it from RMAA. And you choose to measure only this by showing exactly same figures I got from RMAA.
It is NOT some kind of ultimate test that shows there is no issue at all. You intentionally not addressing the issue I'm talking about and instead post charts that are masking issue.

Issue decreases without load - exactly what you have done - you removed any load (well, because it's easier - why bother to put any work on your product...).
I assumed that oversampling might be bringing issue - and you turned it off in your tests.

I already have shown that dirt cheap APTX receivers do not exhibit aliasing or clipping at such levels as your product.

Bringing names of Qualcomm is NOT answering the issue I have - you do not search for the issue at all.
A company that you paid for certification is not certifying your product claims.
Reviewers that you asked to do review did no measurements or synthetic tests at all and we have no idea if they were even paid or not (and from my experience - that's how they make money).
You have few people here who ok with what they got. And you have 1 who is not.

Meanwhile: this is the test I'm asking to do by those who have 16Ohm and below earphones on EarStudio:
http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_mosquito.php "Mosquito Tone 2" test on this page - set normal maximum volume and run it - if you hear anything clearly - you should not be. Check with and without oversampling.
I can barely hear anything from Nokia and I hear plenty off-tones and grinding noise from ES.
And that is clear indication that it should not be like that - it's not a codec inherent issue.


----------



## m4rkw

Yeah I'm starting to eye the Westone cable again..


----------



## Lifted Andreas

I wonder how ES100 would compare to something like this - Astell&Kern AK XB10 https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01M0PDYF4/


----------



## AxelCloris

We've had to clean up some of the recent conversation in this thread. We ask that everyone please keep their posts within the posting guidelines. Let's please keep our posts related to the Radsone Earstudio rather than going off topic and/or getting personal with our comments. Thanks for the assistance everyone, we really appreciate it.


----------



## scotvl

tim0chan said:


> Using the es100 now, no issues with noise etc. With aptxhd it sounds better than with my LG g6 with quad dac


I like to hear this, mine is on the way from Radsone warehouse in LA and I can't wait to hear it paired with my lg g6 over aptx hd. Does the g6 let you choose the codec or does it default to aptx hd and does it indicate what the connection is? Also are the volume controls locked together or do they act independently? Right now my g6 and Sony sbh50s volumes are locked together but my note 4s volume works independently of the sbh50.


----------



## m4rkw

Could anyone who has one of these things tell me the shipping dimensions of the package as it came?  Thinking of using a service like borderlinx or similar to get one ahead of the UK launch..


----------



## veraideishal (Mar 6, 2018)

m4rkw said:


> Could anyone who has one of these things tell me the shipping dimensions of the package as it came?  Thinking of using a service like borderlinx or similar to get one ahead of the UK launch..



Tiny. A small paper box in a padded envelope. Volumetric weight, as determined by _my_ freight forwarder, was 0.2kg. Actual weight was 0.1kg.


----------



## veraideishal (Mar 6, 2018)

wslee said:


> All,
> 
> I'd like to share some *ES100 data measured using Audio Precision 2722* right next to my desk.
> 
> ...



Is there any way to plot spectrograms instead of spectrums, and with a sweep tone? With spectrums, the frequency plot is averaged out over a long time, so transient effects are not as apparent. This is especially the case when the frequency is constant (like in your current plots).

If you play a swept tone, and plot the spectrogram, which shows how the frequency changes over time, it will be easier to see at what point harmonics and transients begin to appear (if there are any).

*Also:* When I use the Earstudio's USB DAC mode on my Windows computer, I cannot change the sampling rate from 48kHz. Since most of my audio is at 44.1kHz, I'd prefer that the DAC matches my input. Is there any way to change this?


----------



## SubMash

So I've got one more source of APTX sound (which also got APTX LL) to play directly from the computer without any excessive conversions - http://www.avantree.com/bluetooth-audio-transmitter-avantree-priva-iii.html
Also got my 2.5mm balanced wire for HD650 (300 Ohm). Running Mosquito test makes a lot less cracking noise - like 5-10 pops/second instead of 100-200, but it's there and unfortunately, it's full volume.
If I play music together with Mosquito test - it becomes A LOT of cracking noise. Not sure if I changed anything in the settings, though.

I'm waiting for my 3.5mm socket splitter to make spectral with headphones in parallel. That also would allow me to do proper recording of actual sound to share.
P.S. Thanks to @AxelCloris for cleaning drama.


----------



## waynes world

I just received my ES100, and I probably shouldn't say this without spending more time with it, but it's awesome 



veraideishal said:


> *Also:* When I use the Earstudio's USB DAC mode on my Windows computer, I cannot change the sampling rate from 48kHz. Since most of my audio is at 44.1kHz, I'd prefer that the DAC matches my input. Is there any way to change this?



I managed to get the ES100 working as a usb dac on my windows 7 laptop, when using streaming programs such as Tidal (not HiRes), and it's coming across to the ES100 as 16bit/48khz. Sounds good to me. 

But when trying to play a flac tune (16bit/44.1khz) though foobar 2000 I'm getting "Unrecoverable playback error: Unsupported stream format: 44100 Hz / 16-bit / 2 channels". Maybe there's a simple setup or configuration change I need to make somewhere, but if anyone has any suggestions I'm all ears!


----------



## myusernameislove

wslee said:


> @myusernameislove:
> Can I ask the sand noise you're experience is with the test tones or sweeping chirp?
> Just want to check if you hear the noise only with the test signal or also with regular music sources.
> Thanks and Regards,
> WS



 only in that aliasing test. I am not tester, I listen to music with ldac. Probably no problem with music unless you have bat ears.


----------



## meinname123 (Mar 6, 2018)

SubMash said:


> I guess I'm the only one yet who used it with high-resolution low impedance earpieces.



Nope.
I use Spiral Ears 5 Ultimate - they should be around 15-25 Ohm too.
But ATM i can only use it with AAC from my iPhoneX. (not at home for a few weeks)
And there everything sounds as i think it should. -  And i think i have (still) a decent hearing. At least i can differentiate between very poor and good cables.

But as i wan't to go for a Android device (with APTX HD) by the end of the year i'm very interested in the results of this discussion


----------



## PantsUK

m4rkw said:


> Could anyone who has one of these things tell me the shipping dimensions of the package as it came?  Thinking of using a service like borderlinx or similar to get one ahead of the UK launch..



If you can find a way and then share postage in the UK im in !!!! Really realllllly want one


----------



## PantsUK

SubMash said:


> In my particular case, I have horrible aliasing and clipping of sound that I can hear in the normal music with SE846.
> I guess I'm the only one yet who used it with high-resolution low impedance earpieces.
> And they should work if you have 0.5Ohm claimed OI.
> 
> ...



I don’t have one but I can hear the tones above using my stuff so not sure what’s that proving?  Even at fairly low volumes.


----------



## SubMash (Mar 6, 2018)

So I have found an interesting thing - my USB APTXHD source from Avantree also stupidly locked at 48kHz, thank you very much, but it's seems to be the actual reason that with it I don't have such horrible clipping.
Aliasing is still there (and it shouldn't be), but it's not loud and cracking is not high.

I can get significantly stronger cracking with that position if in EQ I would push 16k above +9dB. And aliasing starts to ring full volume if it's +10dB. And it sounds then same as with 44.1.
I'm sure that I've checked EQ off on all my tests, but I have to go back to 44.1 on low impedance and recheck it again tomorrow.



waynes world said:


> But when trying to play a flac tune (16bit/44.1khz) though foobar 2000 I'm getting "Unrecoverable playback error: Unsupported stream format: 44100 Hz / 16-bit / 2 channels". Maybe there's a simple setup or configuration change I need to make somewhere, but if anyone has any suggestions I'm all ears!


You have to use foobar plugin to change a frequency of audio to 48kHz.



veraideishal said:


> *Also:* When I use the Earstudio's USB DAC mode on my Windows computer, I cannot change the sampling rate from 48kHz. Since most of my audio is at 44.1kHz, I'd prefer that the DAC matches my input. Is there any way to change this?


Maybe it's USB Audio class 1 limitations (Edit: NO, Class 1 is up to 24 bit 96kHz)



meinname123 said:


> I use Spiral Ears 5 Ultimate - they should be around 15-25 Ohm too.


16 would be relatively standard. Mines are 9Ohm and 4 armature, so it's a hell for any amp.



PantsUK said:


> I don’t have one but I can hear the tones above using my stuff so not sure what’s that proving?  Even at fairly low volumes.


If you can hear running tones - it's aliasing. It's not supposed to be there (unless you pass blind test for above 17kHz). Aliasing is quite common in regular equipment. But it should not be part of HiFi and there are APTX receivers that don't have it. Plus in my case it's heavily overloaded - it's pretty much at 0dB volume - off-tones and cracks.


----------



## scotvl

waynes world said:


> I just received my ES100, and I probably shouldn't say this without spending more time with it, but it's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a couple of posts in this thread that might help with the foobar error you are having.

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/amp.red...oobar_how_do_i_fix_this_unrecoverable/?espv=1

 I wanted to ask if you had to pay any duty or taxes on the ES100. Mine is on the way to Canada from RADSONEs warehouse in LA via USPS so I'm crossing my fingers I won't have to pay brokerage fees at least.


----------



## waynes world (Mar 6, 2018)

SubMash said:


> You have to use foobar plugin to change a frequency of audio to 48kHz.



Thanks! Found a resampler DSP here, and managed to get it installed, and I'm happily using the ES100 as a usb dac through foobar2000:
https://hydrogenaud.io/index.php/topic,67373.0.html



scotvl said:


> There's a couple of posts in this thread that might help with the foobar error you are having.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/amp.red...oobar_how_do_i_fix_this_unrecoverable/?espv=1
> 
> I wanted to ask if you had to pay any duty or taxes on the ES100. Mine is on the way to Canada from RADSONEs warehouse in LA via USPS so I'm crossing my fingers I won't have to pay brokerage fees at least.



Thanks also. And no, there were no nasty duty or tax surprises


----------



## peter123

waynes world said:


> Thanks! Found a resampler DSP here, and managed to get it installed, and I'm happily using the ES100 as a usb dac through foobar2000:
> https://hydrogenaud.io/index.php/topic,67373.0.html
> 
> 
> ...



How do you find the overall sound quality? 

I'm going to NYC by the end of the month and since I've misplaced my Elecom PAR500 (that I really enjoyed) I'm considering getting one of these when I've got the chance.....


----------



## PantsUK

m4rkw said:


> Could anyone who has one of these things tell me the shipping dimensions of the package as it came?  Thinking of using a service like borderlinx or similar to get one ahead of the UK launch..



Had a look on borderlinx works out to approx £35 to ship to the uk could do multiple at that price I'd have thought.


----------



## m4rkw

Yeah borderlinx is a bit pricey, i'm gonna go with asking an american friend to forward one on to me


----------



## SubMash

I've found another bug - if BT transmitter sends the mute command to ES - analog volume goes up to 100% after unmuting.
Pressing + or - volume once restores level to where it was - which is a strong indication of F/W bug.

Problem is that it could be enough to make a person deaf with very sensitive headphones which were pre-set to something like -40dBA before mute.
It's a real health risk bug.

I suggest in the app to add a setting that would define a maximum allowable volume and check the code that it always checks it.
Because it can happen by an accident as well.


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> How do you find the overall sound quality?
> 
> I'm going to NYC by the end of the month and since I've misplaced my Elecom PAR500 (that I really enjoyed) I'm considering getting one of these when I've got the chance.....



Oops - did you go skiing in deep powder with it (like I did with my btr1)? Lol.

I've only listened to the es100 in BT mode for a few minutes, so I need more time with that. But initial impressions are that it has great SQ via my S7 (APTX) - as good and probably better than the Fiio BTR1 was (which I really liked). 

The functionality of the ES100 is really amazing though with the android app - lots of settings to play with (let alone EQ if you're into that).

This morning I have been mainly using it in USB DAC mode off of my laptop (once I got foobar/48kHz sorted). My ears aren't golden enough to give very useful impressions, but imo it's better than the zuperdac which I really like. I almost wish I hadn't tried it in USB DAC mode though because now I might start feeling like I need to get one to stay devoted for my laptop.

Then again, it's very cool how, when using the ES100 as a USB DAC off of my computer, it can ALSO be connected to my phone at the same time (via BT) and controlled via the app, and/or used to take calls. And when it's time to get up and go for a walk, since it's already connected to my phone, simply unplug the laptop usb cable from the ES100, spark up a song on my phone and go with the same headphones/earbuds in place! Slick!

Anyway, the zuperdac and btr1 are the only similar gizmos I have to compare with, so I'm counting on you for your impressions once you get it!


----------



## chinmie

waynes world said:


> I just received my ES100, and I probably shouldn't say this without spending more time with it, but it's awesome



Took you long enough  congrats man! 
How is it compared to you Fiio?


----------



## tim0chan

scotvl said:


> I like to hear this, mine is on the way from Radsone warehouse in LA and I can't wait to hear it paired with my lg g6 over aptx hd. Does the g6 let you choose the codec or does it default to aptx hd and does it indicate what the connection is? Also are the volume controls locked together or do they act independently? Right now my g6 and Sony sbh50s volumes are locked together but my note 4s volume works independently of the sbh50.


Let's u choose between best sound and best performance which I assume is range. The volume is independent, es100 has its own analogue vol


----------



## waynes world

chinmie said:


> Took you long enough  congrats man!
> How is it compared to you Fiio?



Thanks! It's a bit hard to compare by memory because I no longer have my Fiio BTR1, but connected via BT to my S7 (aptx), I'd say that the ES100 is better (definitely as good as the BTR1 which makes me very happy). Throw in the app's control features and the longer battery life, and the ES100 is a winner (and that's even before taking into consideration the fact that the ES100 can also be used as a USB DAC, and can support APTXHD etc etc). I'm looking forward to doing some earbuds listening off of it!


----------



## tim0chan

An update on @SubMash tests, I tried the test and I can hear to around 18ish khz. The issue with the radsone seems to be around 17ish khz where synths are not reproduced properly. Need to listen more but it seems to be that it is played backwards? It seems to be only occuring  at 17.5ish khz. Looks to be less of an issue by using the slow roll off filter on the dac and no oversampling plus DCT off.
I hope @wslee can advise us on this or maybe tell us when the next update for the firmware is coming


----------



## antdroid

SubMash said:


> I've found another bug - if BT transmitter sends the mute command to ES - analog volume goes up to 100% after unmuting.
> Pressing + or - volume once restores level to where it was - which is a strong indication of F/W bug.
> 
> Problem is that it could be enough to make a person deaf with very sensitive headphones which were pre-set to something like -40dBA before mute.
> ...



I tried to replicate this but I'm not sure if I am doing the same scenario you are. I made a call with the bluetooth, then while on the call, I pressed MUTE, checked the volume, then unmuted, and I didnt see any volume change in the app. Is this something that you're seeing the app too or just listening?


----------



## veraideishal (Mar 6, 2018)

SubMash said:


> If you can hear running tones - it's aliasing. It's not supposed to be there (unless you pass blind test for above 17kHz). Aliasing is quite common in regular equipment. But it should not be part of HiFi and there are APTX receivers that don't have it. Plus in my case it's heavily overloaded - it's pretty much at 0dB volume - off-tones and cracks.



I have some misgivings about the Mosquito Test. Firstly, there’s no WAV download unless you donate, which means that most people are playing it through their browsers (and who knows what those are doing to the audio). I also have no idea what codec it is compressed with.

Secondly, in USB DAC mode on Windows, the ES100 is locked to 48kHz, while audiocheck.net claims all its tests are in 44.1kHz, which means that there is a sample rate conversion by Windows’ built-in audio mixer (in addition to whatever the browser is doing).

So, already, I cannot verify whether it is the program material, the audio player, the OS or the sink that is at fault when I hear something other than the mosquito tone.

For my setup (Microsoft Surface Pro 3, Windows 10 version 1709, Mozilla Firefox 56, ES100 USB DAC mode, PCM 16bit/48kHz) I can hear a sort of warbling in the mid-high frequencies as well as the mosquito tone (yes, I can hear it).

The warbling becomes more apparent (and ‘musical’) when I change from Sharp Roll-off to Slow Roll-off.

There is clicking unless I turn off HD Jitter Cleaner (to be fair, Radsone already warns that with certain Bluetooth sources, periodic clicking may happen. They should expand that warning to USB as well).

Thing is, _I can still hear the warbling_ (but not the clicking) even on my normal USB DAC (HRT Microstreamer, 24bit/44.1kHz). 

The more I dig, the more doubts I have about the functioning of my entire signal chain. Sigh.


----------



## SubMash (Mar 6, 2018)

antdroid said:


> I tried to replicate this but I'm not sure if I am doing the same scenario you are. I made a call with the bluetooth, then while on the call, I pressed MUTE, checked the volume, then unmuted, and I didnt see any volume change in the app. Is this something that you're seeing the app too or just listening?


App stays same volume - it doesn't show mute at all. But after unmute it becomes full +6dBA while volume can show -30.



tim0chan said:


> An update on @SubMash tests, I tried the test and I can hear to around 18ish khz. The issue with the radsone seems to be around 17ish khz where synths are not reproduced properly. Need to listen more but it seems to be that it is played backwards? It seems to be only occuring  at 17.5ish khz. Looks to be less of an issue by using the slow roll off filter on the dac and no oversampling plus DCT off.


If you look at my spectrograms above - you can see there are harmonics going opposite direction to the original tone sweep. They are mostly lower volume than original tone, but at 17-18kHz even if you young - you barely can hear them, while 8kHz harmonics are quite easy to hear. So, yes, it plays backward. And since AAC doesn't have such problem - I still hope it's F/W bug that can be fixed.



veraideishal said:


> I have some misgivings about the Mosquito Test. Firstly, there’s no WAV download unless you donate, which means that most people are playing it through their browsers (and who knows what those are doing to the audio). I also have no idea what codec it is compressed with.
> Secondly, in USB DAC mode on Windows, the ES100 is locked to 48kHz, while audiocheck.net claims all its tests are in 44.1kHz, which means that there is a sample rate conversion by Windows’ built-in audio mixer (in addition to whatever the browser is doing).
> So, already, I cannot verify whether it is the program material, the audio player, the OS or the sink that is at fault when I hear something other than the mosquito tone.


I don't have clicking influenced by jitter. If you listen for Mosquito test on a wired connection - there is no issue. As well as on AAC or some other receivers (like Nokia in my case). I also was checking from the phone where it plays 44.1.

I think, that it's a reasonable request to ask to improve frequency handling in USB DAC mode of ES100.
USB Audio 1 can hold up to 24 bit 96kHz, but it at least should have 44.1kHz output to avoid further noise introduction.


----------



## Isloo

I would be very grateful if someone who owns an ES100 could let me know if it has USB out as well? I am interested in getting one to connect to an existing DAC. Thanks.


----------



## veraideishal

SubMash said:


> I've found another bug - if BT transmitter sends the mute command to ES - analog volume goes up to 100% after unmuting.
> Pressing + or - volume once restores level to where it was - which is a strong indication of F/W bug.



So are you saying that the Avantree aptX transmitter has the ability to send Bluetooth AVRCP messages to mute the ES100, and that this causes the analog volume setting of the ES100 to reset somehow?


----------



## wslee

Hello,

Bluetooth codec is lossy, which means it needs to discard some part of the original signal trying to deliver equivalent perceptual performance with the limited bitrate.
As I explained in my previous posting,
Both aptX and aptX-HD use lesser bits for higher frequency when encoding the input.
A sinusoidal tone through aptX codec varies across frequency.






As you can see the plots, the noise floor(green line) around the target tone gets higher along with the tone frequencies.

-100dB(@1KHz) -->> -70dB(@10KHz) ----> -60dB(@15KHz)

Because aptX encodes the higher frequency band with lesser bits, the quantization error through codec would increase the noise floor.
It's lossy codec and is not mainly designed for listening to tone or moving tone (chirp).
Again, it is designed to deliver equivalent perceptual performance with the limited bitrate.

Those quantization error would sound differ depending on DAC filter selection or DSP options, 
but it's not aliasing from a misconducted oversampling or wrong DSP processing.

It's just quantization error and loss through the codec.
That loss may hide in the dirty water and invisible depending on the environment. 
For high-sensitivity IEM and with good enough amplifier, the surface of the dark water goes down, and the loss would start to appear.

And furthermore,
Bluetooth streaming from source(smartphone) to sink(receiver) has to be managed with proper rate control. 
Because of the physical audio clock at a smartphone always slightly differ from the clock of a receiver. 
Assuming limited buffer space, the streaming buffer at the sink would be full or empty as time goes on unless otherwise, the rate control works correctly.

The rate controller needs to estimates the amount of physical clock offset between the source and the sink and adjust the incoming and outgoing PCM rate precisely. 
And it would take a couple of seconds to get a valid rate after the start of the streaming.
So when you listen to tone or sweep chirp which starts without any silence at the beginning,
it might be possible to experience abnormal frequency offset right at the beginning of BT streaming.

You may care about the tonal test to validate a device performance.
But please make sure that the above two things especially with Bluetooth A2DP streaming; lossy codec and rate control

Hope to enjoy the music!

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## tim0chan

wslee said:


> Hello,
> 
> Bluetooth codec is lossy, which means it needs to discard some part of the original signal trying to deliver equivalent perceptual performance with the limited bitrate.
> As I explained in my previous posting,
> ...


I hope you understand that we do but believe it's the codec problem but rather the decoder's firmware. I had no issues with the previous one but now I've updated it, there are stray tones here and there, heard only during playback. Is there any way to revert to previous firmware?
Also, when is the next update coming out?


----------



## wslee

ES100 supports USB Audio Class 1.0 at fixed 48KHz/16-bit.

Specifically, ES100 use USB synchronous audio streaming which requires the rate control at the receiver.

USB asynchronous streaming runs at the receiver's local clock, asking the PC host to adjust its PCM output rate by providing the required amount of samples to Host PC.

Asynchronous USB DAC has no additional jitter from streaming. Unfortunately, ES100 supports synchronous USB audio due to some limitation on H/W.

So, the jitter has to be managed by DSP same as Bluetooth streaming.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## SubMash (Mar 7, 2018)

veraideishal said:


> So are you saying that the Avantree aptX transmitter has the ability to send Bluetooth AVRCP messages to mute the ES100, and that this causes the analog volume setting of the ES100 to reset somehow?


Yes. F/W remembers volume and unmute action doesn't check what volume should it set and sets it to 100%. Once you toggle volume afterwards it sets it correct again. It's a bug in unmute code - one line forgotten. Also with multipoint connect sometimes it also toggles volume to 100% without showing any volume change in the app.

@wslee Please, do the test of 17.5kHz sine tone at 44.1 aptx on your device vs Nokia aptx receiver and see for yourself - you both use CSR, but they don't have aliasing. You keep telling that BT codec generates noise. But how come some receivers don't have it on the same codec with same source?

Sandy noise is for sure aptx itself - on high frequencies you can hear it well everywhere. But only with ES it generates full volume clippings out of it. Normally it's like -60dBA, not 0dBA. I'm really trying to pinpoint when exactly it happens. But it's there. Not in all conditions, obviously. And it's not aptx property.

Is it possible to change 48kHz to 44.1 fixed on the USB? I think most people would prefer 44.1 - movies can compress - no big deal. Expanding all music to save movies fidelity doesn't make sense IMHO



Isloo said:


> I would be very grateful if someone who owns an ES100 could let me know if it has USB out as well? I am interested in getting one to connect to an existing DAC. Thanks.


No, it doesn't.


----------



## m4rkw

How long were the cables that were sold by WS with the kickstarter orders?  I’ve ordered an ES100 now and need to get a cable made for it, not sure what the ideal length is


----------



## veraideishal (Mar 7, 2018)

wslee said:


> ES100 supports USB Audio Class 1.0 at fixed 48KHz/16-bit.
> 
> Specifically, ES100 use USB synchronous audio streaming which requires the rate control at the receiver.



So if I understand you correctly, it is a hardware limitation of the rate controller of the CSR8675 (the Kalimba DSP) that makes it unable to reduce the sampling rate down to 44.1kHz.


----------



## wslee

Here's the data for 17.5KHz.





It might be clipping noise by digital saturation.

0 dB Full-Scale tone through CSR solution seems to make mathematical saturation resulting harmonics and clipping noise. (Green Circle)

When you get the source volume or the digital volume at the sink a just little bit lower -0.25dB to -0.5dB,
those harmonics by saturation would be removed.

I'm not sure which CSR solution Nokia aptX receiver has,
but it may use the digital volume control or may not maintain the full-precision of the atpX decoded stream.
Eventually, there might be no clipping noise.

Here' another example with AAC on CSR.





It shows huge harmonics at 0dBFS.
When you get any of digital volume lower by -0.25dB, you can get clean tone from CSR AAC.

ES100 internally use analog volume, that might be the difference.
Getting lower down the source volume would show some different result, I guess.
And make sure the analog volume above +2dB will overdrive the output resulting another saturation on the amplifier.
(ES100 max. output power specified at +2dB)

We've already been aware of the above saturation issue for many years, 
and many worldwide top-tier makers, we've been working with, also know that as well.
But it's not likely happened to come up with 0 dBFS single tone with usual music tracks.

I would say the above issue cause no problem at all with any music tracks.

One last thing I'd like to let you know is that:

Any music tracks are not likely to have such a huge energy in the high-frequency region unless otherwise, it's just white noise.

As you can see the below plots,
The -1dB tone at 17.5KHz is not likely to encoded correctly because it's too big for aptX.
While -12dB tone at the same frequency seems to be managed by aptX.
Hope this helps you.






Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## m4rkw

Hi @wslee seeing as you're online would you mind telling me how long the short MMCX cables that were originally sold with the ES100 kickstarter were please?  I need to get one made up but not sure what the ideal length is.

Thanks!


----------



## peter123

waynes world said:


> Oops - did you go skiing in deep powder with it (like I did with my btr1)? Lol.
> 
> I've only listened to the es100 in BT mode for a few minutes, so I need more time with that. But initial impressions are that it has great SQ via my S7 (APTX) - as good and probably better than the Fiio BTR1 was (which I really liked).
> 
> ...



Thank mate! 

I'm planning to use it mainly in the office so the fact that it still works with phonecalls when connected to a laptop will be great for me. 

I'll pick one up when I go "over there" if it's still in stock on Amazon when it's getting close (I'll be staying in a hotel so I don't want it to arrive there too long before I do, bad experience with things getting lost that way ).


----------



## Bubblejuice

I'm sorry to ask, but what exactly is the price of the Earstudio? I was interested in getting one for the kickstarter price (I've never funded a kickstarter), but I see it's not available anymore.

Thank you!


----------



## PantsUK

m4rkw said:


> Hi @wslee seeing as you're online would you mind telling me how long the short MMCX cables that were originally sold with the ES100 kickstarter were please?  I need to get one made up but not sure what the ideal length is.
> 
> Thanks!



Well done on managing to source one to the UK.  I've already ordered cables from Ali Express (full length) and balanced end plugs to knock up my own shortened cable because then at least I can get them to be a perfect length for me, may be worthwhile if you're handy with a soldering iron!


----------



## m4rkw

I'm going to have a cable specially made up for it, just need to figure out the ideal length.  No rush though as it's not going to arrive even to the US for a while, probably by the time I get it the UK sales will have started anyway


----------



## wslee

veraideishal said:


> So if I understand you correctly, it is a hardware limitation of the rate controller of the CSR8675 (the Kalimba DSP) that makes it unable to reduce the sampling rate down to 44.1kHz.



@veraideishal:

Every clock source (i.e., oscillator or crystal) has some slight error, usually specified with PPM(Parts Per Million).
20 ppm error = 20/1000000 = 0.00002

An audio clock with +20 ppm error would generate 44100.882 Hz, while the other with -20 ppm would do 44099.118 Hz.

Within a single system sharing a single source-clock has no data provider-consumer issue.

But in BT or USB Audio stream, those inter clock mismatches cause the data provider-consumer issue.

Let's assume that the host PC has a clock with -20 PPM error and the USB DAC has a clock with +20 PPM error.

The Host PC sends 44100.882 samples every second, 
after 100 seconds, will provide 4410088.2 samples to the USB DAC buffer.

In the meantime, the USB DAC output consumes 44099.118 samples every second,
will consume 4409911.8 samples from the buffer after 10 seconds.

Provider Rate > Consumer Rate

Eventually, USB DAC buffer will be overflow.

To resolve the issue above,
Asynchronous USB DAC has a flow control mechanism, 
and USB DAC requests the exact number of the required sample continuously to the host PC, at its own consumer rate.
In that way, Asynchronous USB DAC can manage the inter-clock mismatch without any additional jitter from streaming.

However, Synchronous USB DAC has no such flow control, 
and the host PC just pushes the sample to USB DAC referring its own local clock.
Thus, USB DAC needs to manage the rate to prevent any buffer overflow or underflow.
The primitive way is just coping or removing an integer number of samples, tracking the buffer status.
ES100 with Kalimba DSP has precise fractional rate match algorithm running at the DSP to provide the best jitter performance even with Synchronous USB DAC.
The only drawback is that it takes a couple of seconds to get it work properly.

Anyway, ES100 USB DAC is Synchronous obviously which can't be better than Asynchronous regarding that jitter.

And the reason ES100 supports the 48KHz only is that there's a compatibility issue in streaming USB Audio with some mobile phones.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## veraideishal

wslee said:


> And the reason ES100 supports the 48KHz only is that there's a compatibility issue in streaming USB Audio with some mobile phones.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> WS



I bet it’s Samsung devices . My old Galaxy S5 refused to play 44.1kHz when I used a USB DAC with it. Sometimes it wouldn’t even output the correct sample rate, and audio would sound half-speed and half-pitched.


----------



## SubMash

wslee said:


> Here's the data for 17.5KHz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all - thanks for investigation and explanation, I appreciate.

Clipping - is overflow. Unfortunately, I can hear it in a normal music. Certainly, it's not as bad as with synthetic tests, but enough to distract.
I don't know how it's possible for Nokia to decrease digital volume before CSR - there is no Nokia before CSR available - the same source sending with same digital volume.
So it has to be something after CSR. I already saw that manipulation with EQ brings the same noise with 48kHz high impedance load and I assume it is after CSR.
So what is it?

It's useful info that above +2 analog volume would yield overdrive - it makes sense to mark it in the software, I guess.

All of that though is not about aliasing - aliasing is not about overflow. When aliasing meets overflow - it becomes extremely loud, but you can hear it all the time.
And here, again - AAC doesn't have it, Nokia doesn't have it. It's not an inherent part of APTX. And I believe it can be addressed.
So what's up with that? We can't discuss aliasing looking on a frequency response chart - spectrogram is necessary and spectrogram over sweep looks weird. Even if the sweep is not 0dBA.

I'm waiting for the splitter to do proper tests in a coming weekend.


----------



## redogfizbal

Unsubscribing, submash is seriously needing a girlfriend.


----------



## p50kombi

redogfizbal said:


> Unsubscribing, submash is seriously needing a girlfriend.



Just put him on your ignore list, I did and its ever so quiet, except for the useful info


----------



## veraideishal (Mar 7, 2018)

I am very sorry. My previous post here had serious methodological errors.


----------



## antdroid

m4rkw said:


> Hi @wslee seeing as you're online would you mind telling me how long the short MMCX cables that were originally sold with the ES100 kickstarter were please?  I need to get one made up but not sure what the ideal length is.
> 
> Thanks!



I made a 2 foot cable for my iSine and it’s a great length for travel. Fiio makes a short cable for mmcx that’s a little longer than that I think. You can also search Ali express for short ear phone cable and some hits will show up with finished products or diy ones. Very easy to make with soldering iron and the connectors. I made a balanced cable for a few dollars.


----------



## waynes world

veraideishal said:


> I bet it’s Samsung devices . My old Galaxy S5 refused to play 44.1kHz when I used a USB DAC with it. Sometimes it wouldn’t even output the correct sample rate, and audio would sound half-speed and half-pitched.



I wonder why anyone would want to use the ES100 as a USB DAC off of a phone? The trade off of "a bit better SQ for much inferior convenience and functionality" isn't worth it for me. I previously got the zuperdac to connect to my old S5, and although it sounded great, it was a pain for many reasons. I find that BT receivers like the BTR1 - and even more so the ES100 - sound so good and provide such better functionality that I doubt that I will ever hook up a USB DAC to my phone again. Well, I'll probably connect the ES100 to my S7 today "just to try it out", but that will probably be a one time deal. My 2 cents.


----------



## veraideishal (Mar 7, 2018)

This is a new version of my aptX testing. The previous results were compromised due to serious methodological errors:

So, ffmpeg apparently has recently (like November 2017 recently; it's not even in the stable release yet) added an aptX encoder and decoder that was reverse-engineered from the binaries.
Without signing an NDA or similar from Qualcomm, this is as close as we mortals can get to a reference implementation.

To satisfy my curiosity, I decided to test it out and plot the results. I'm posting the procedure below so anyone else can follow along.

*Software Used*
Audacity 2.2.2
FFMPEG 20180227-fa0c9d6, 64-bit Windows, Static build

*Procedure*

In Audacity 2.2.2, I generated a chirp signal

Start and End Frequency: 20Hz to 20kHz
Bit depth, Sample rate, Channels: 24bits(signed)/44.1kHz/stereo
Amplitude: 0.707 (-3dBFS)
Chirp type: Linear
Duration: 30.00 seconds​*
NOTE: *I am generating the chirp using 24-bit signed PCM because that is the highest fixed-point PCM bit depth that Audacity allows me to choose.

*ADDITIONAL NOTE: *I had also gone into Edit->Preferences->Quality and turned off all dithering, because otherwise the dither will shift the quantization noise in strange ways across the frequency range.


I exported this as a 32-bit signed PCM file (.wav) and encoded it into aptX with the following command:

ffmpeg -i "C:\Input\chirp_in.wav" -codec aptx "C:\Output\chirp_out.aptx" -y​*NOTE: *I have exported the file as 32-bit signed PCM as that is the native bit depth the ffmpeg aptX encoder accepts as input.


I then decoded this aptX file back into 32-bit signed PCM with the following command

ffmpeg -ar 44100 -codec aptx -i "C:\Output\chirp_out.aptx" -codec pcm_s32le "C:\Output\chirp_out.wav" -y​
I then imported both chirp_in.wav and chirp_out.wav into Audacity, and used the Spectrogram view.

Spectrogram Scale: Linear
MInimum Frequency: 0Hz
Maximum Frequency: 22.05kHz
Gain: 20dB
Range: 160dB
Frequency Gain: 0dB/dec
Algorithm: Frequencies
Window Size: 2048 samples
Window type: Hanning
Zero padding factor: 1​
The results are shown below. We can see that the original file already had very faint aliasing artifacts crossing the entire frequency range (in my previous test, which used 16-bit PCM as the export format, the aliasing was buried under quantization noise).
The decoded aptX shows the quantization noise changing across the frequency subbands (due to the nature of the codec), but also shows stronger aliasing components that are quite different from the input file's aliasing (see, for example the three intersecting chirps at the start of the file).
The aliasing is also stronger (red in chirp_out vs blue in chirp_in).
This seems to imply that _an aptX encoder functioning perfectly according to specifications actually can create strong aliasing.
_
Given this, it is entirely possible that if the PCM data coming out of an aptX decoder has its least-significant bits truncated (or if dither is added), that the resulting quantization noise can bury the aliasing components. This was what @wslee suggested was happening with the Nokia aptX receiver.


----------



## veraideishal (Mar 7, 2018)

waynes world said:


> I wonder why anyone would want to use the ES100 as a USB DAC off of a phone? The trade off of "a bit better SQ for much inferior convenience and functionality" isn't worth it for me. I previously got the zuperdac to connect to my old S5, and although it sounded great, it was a pain for many reasons. I find that BT receivers like the BTR1 - and even more so the ES100 - sound so good and provide such better functionality that I doubt that I will ever hook up a USB DAC to my phone again. Well, I'll probably connect the ES100 to my S7 today "just to try it out", but that will probably be a one time deal. My 2 cents.



I honestly have no idea why anyone would do it on a daily basis. My very specific use-case before was because I wanted to connect my phone to a crappy speaker system, and my DAC provided a higher-current output than the phone's native headphone jack.


----------



## SubMash

veraideishal said:


> This is a new version of my aptX testing. The previous results were compromised due to serious methodological errors:
> 
> So, ffmpeg apparently has recently (like November 2017 recently; it's not even in the stable release yet) added an aptX encoder and decoder that was reverse-engineered from the binaries.
> Without signing an NDA or similar from Qualcomm, this is as close as we mortals can get to a reference implementation.
> ...


Something is wrong here - you have aliasing in the source file already and then it amplified during conversion? How is that about aptx then?


----------



## veraideishal (Mar 7, 2018)

SubMash said:


> Something is wrong here - you have aliasing in the source file already and then it amplified during conversion? How is that about aptx then?



aptX did not amplify the existing aliasing: it created new artifacts. Note that the shape of the aliasing in the aptX decoded PCM is completely different and that the power is stronger.

With 24 bits of resolution, it is inevitable that truncation errors will cause low levels of harmonics to show up in the test signal, above the quantization noise floor (there is 144dB of dynamic range in 24 bits). And because of the Nyquist theorem, very high-frequency harmonics will be aliased back down.

The important thing to note is that the harmonics/aliasing are very, very low in the original signal (probably inaudible against the analog noise floor of the output stage), but that the aptX decoded output has a much higher aliasing-to-signal ratio (which, as we both know, we can hear).

You are welcome to repeat my test if you think I've missed something


----------



## SubMash (Mar 7, 2018)

veraideishal said:


> aptX did not amplify the existing aliasing: it created new artifacts. Note that the shape of the aliasing in the aptX decoded PCM is completely different and that the power is stronger.
> 
> With 24 bits of resolution, it is inevitable that truncation errors will cause harmonics to show up in the test signal, above the quantization noise floor (there is 144dB of dynamic range in 24 bits). And because of the Nyquist theorem, very high-frequency harmonics will be aliased back down.
> 
> The important thing to note is that the harmonics/aliasing are very, very low in the original signal (probably inaudible against the analog noise floor of the output stage), but that the aptX decoded output has a much higher aliasing-to-signal ratio.


I honestly don't see new tones brought by aptx. I think some of them were just out of dynamic range for the chart in the source. I seriously concerned how did you made aliasing without frequency change - sample size is a simple arithmetics and it doesn't bring aliasing. At least I don't see how that can happen.

And my problem, I guess is that aliasing is way louder for me. I assume it's amplified by the same clipping effect.

I believe that your results are repeatable. But there could be different explanations and, again, to my knowledge - bit conversion is not bringing aliasing. At the same time I am not sure if it helps to see rev-eng codec result - it just simply not the same code and we don't know if it works exactly the same.


----------



## veraideishal (Mar 7, 2018)

SubMash said:


> I honestly don't see new tones brought by aptx. I think some of them were just out of dynamic range for the chart in the source. I seriously concerned how did you made aliasing without frequency change - sample size is a simple arithmetics and it doesn't bring aliasing. At least I don't see how that can happen.



There is a straight line above 10kHz that wasn't there before, and I can assure you that I've already tried to adjust the dynamic ranges of both charts to show all the unwanted components. Again, feel free to repeat my experiment.

As to how bit-depth generates aliasing, here's my (somewhat uneducated) interpretation: If I have a fixed number of bits to quantize my signal to, there is bound to be discontinuities in the sampled waveform. These discontinuities will generate higher harmonics. These higher harmonics can exceed the Nyquist frequency, and that causes aliasing. On the other hand, if I have a much lower bit-depth, the discontinuities are more likely to occur at less predictable points, which causes the harmonics to be spread across a wider frequency range and to overlap each other, hence causing quantization noise.

EDIT: There's also the fact that the Audacity function that generates the chirp has its own round-off errors, which can also cause harmonics to occur, and that the effect of these errors is more pronounced as the bit depth increases (because they are less likely to be truncated).


----------



## waynes world (Mar 7, 2018)

peter123 said:


> Thank mate!
> 
> I'm planning to use it mainly in the office so the fact that it still works with phonecalls when connected to a laptop will be great for me.



The call quality is pretty good. I tested with the ES100 on the desk about 2.5 feet away from me, and as long as the mic is facing me, my voice sounded fine and was loud enough.

The "ambient mode" might come in quite handy as well at times when you want be able to hear what's going on around you.

Oh yeah, I'm happy about the prospect of balanced output as well (now I finally have a reason to try out my NH's in balanced).

Hmm, I'm alternating between my Sextetts and T50RP's off of the ES100 (in BT mode), and put the ES100 into "3.5 High Performance Mode (2x Current)", and things are sounding really good. That's not supposed to be happening off of a gizmo like this, is it? Lol



> I'll pick one up when I go "over there" if it's still in stock on Amazon when it's getting close (I'll be staying in a hotel so I don't want it to arrive there too long before I do, bad experience with things getting lost that way ).



I'll let you know if my enthusiasm for the ES100 "waynes" before you pick yours up, but I doubt that it will!


----------



## peter123

waynes world said:


> The call quality is pretty good. I tested with the ES100 on the desk about 2.5 feet away from me, and as long as the mic is facing me, my voice sounded fine and was loud enough.
> 
> The "ambient mode" might come in quite handy as well at times when you want be able to hear what's going on around you.
> 
> ...



Thanks again! I'll be looking for any further impressions. The balanced output is definitely a nice feature. 

One last question: how's battery life in BT mode?


----------



## Bubblejuice

SubMash said:


> I honestly don't see new tones brought by aptx. I think some of them were just out of dynamic range for the chart in the source. I seriously concerned how did you made aliasing without frequency change - sample size is a simple arithmetics and it doesn't bring aliasing. At least I don't see how that can happen.
> 
> And my problem, I guess is that aliasing is way louder for me. I assume it's amplified by the same clipping effect.
> 
> I believe that your results are repeatable. But there could be different explanations and, again, to my knowledge - bit conversion is not bringing aliasing. At the same time I am not sure if it helps to see rev-eng codec result - it just simply not the same code and we don't know if it works exactly the same.


Can you explain the problem your having in simple terms? Does it sound bad? It seems other people are no experiencing any problems. 

Have you tried RMA? You and the company rep here seem to be going at it, but they are pretty responsive.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

I have looked for the past couple of weeks for something like this and only last night did I see the listing on Amazon.  I have been debating with getting the SB E3, the Bluewave GET, the Fiio BTR1, and a bunch more.  I have never heard of Radsone or Earstudio before so I was very skeptical of the company and the device but I saw all the features I wanted in one device and just decided to try it out.  Only today did I actually look this up at head-fi and find this post and I have to say, seeing the massive presence of an Earstudio rep with so much knowledge and willingness to take feedback has made me very confident in my purchase and even more excited to get my order.

One thing that did bother me on the the Amazon listing was in the questions section where a question was answered by a "seller" from Turkey regarding the battery:
----------------
"*Question:*
_*Eventually, lithium battereis fail. Is the battery replaceable or will this device be unusable after the battery fails?*_
_*
Answer:
The original battery can not be replaced has a two year life 
By kostak SELLER  on March 6, 2018*_"
-----------------

While I don't imagine the battery is meant to be user replaceable, I would imagine the battery would maybe still hold 60-80% of the original charge after two years of use.  I just thought that was strange coming from a seller that wasn't actually Radsone and even though most people would expect the life of the battery to of course exceed 2 years, some might actually think the product lifespan will be literally only two years.

Anyways, I'm happy to have found this thread and very excited to try it out soon.


----------



## antdroid

Just received my Massdrop Plus IEMs. They sound very good with this amp. I didnt like the stock cables so I quickly made a balanced cable for it and I'm really enjoying this combination. I am happy with my traveling openback (iSine) and isolation (MD+) setup with the ES100.

I'm still in shock that I find AptX HD bluetooth streaming sounds so good compared to what bluetooth used to sound like back in the stone ages of my Sony-Ericsson MW600 and Ericsson (before Sony!) MH100 adapters.


----------



## antdroid

Coconut Wireles said:


> I have looked for the past couple of weeks for something like this and only last night did I see the listing on Amazon.  I have been debating with getting the SB E3, the Bluewave GET, the Fiio BTR1, and a bunch more.  I have never heard of Radsone or Earstudio before so I was very skeptical of the company and the device but I saw all the features I wanted in one device and just decided to try it out.  Only today did I actually look this up at head-fi and find this post and I have to say, seeing the massive presence of an Earstudio rep with so much knowledge and willingness to take feedback has made me very confident in my purchase and even more excited to get my order.
> 
> One thing that did bother me on the the Amazon listing was in the questions section where a question was answered by a "seller" from Turkey regarding the battery:
> ----------------
> ...



I would imagine the battery would last longer than 2 years. My old Sony Ericsson MW600 BT adapter still works fine and that's almost 8 years old now. I didnt use it for several years but it still does work. I tried it recently for fun. Still like the FM radio and display feature in it.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

antdroid said:


> I would imagine the battery would last longer than 2 years. My old Sony Ericsson MW600 BT adapter still works fine and that's almost 8 years old now. I didnt use it for several years but it still does work. I tried it recently for fun. Still like the FM radio and display feature in it.


Yeah I would expect the battery to lose some capacity over time but work to some extent for years and years.  I just thought the answer given from the seller might be misleading to some who didnt know better.

I think a user replaceable battery would be nice or to have a replacement service but at the rate of advancement in tech I would think in two years we might want the newer version anyways. A replaceable battery is always nice in case you forgot to charge your device and run out of juice but I understand the logistics of that can add a degree of difficulty to production.

Yeah I have an old Ericsson phone that I didn't use for well over a year and it actually powered up with 25% battery.  The same with an old NIntendo DS.


----------



## Bubblejuice

Quick question, so if I use the EQ on this device with my v20, the EQ will apply to all sound passing through the ES100?

In other words, if I apply bass boost to the ES100 app EQ, the EQ setting will apply to both Tidal and my phones built in player? 

Also, does the ES100 save the EQ setting? So if I plug it in to another device, will I also need the app on the other device, or will it continue applying the previously used EQ setting?


----------



## PiSkyHiFi (Mar 8, 2018)

Bubblejuice said:


> Quick question, so if I use the EQ on this device with my v20, the EQ will apply to all sound passing through the ES100?
> 
> In other words, if I apply bass boost to the ES100 app EQ, the EQ setting will apply to both Tidal and my phones built in player?


Yes.



Bubblejuice said:


> Also, does the ES100 save the EQ setting? So if I plug it in to another device, will I also need the app on the other device, or will it continue applying the previously used EQ setting?



You can control it from the App and the profile will be saved as the default inside the ES100 when you make changes or turn off ES100. When it is turned back on, defaults are loaded and the App is supposed to load the settings from the device when it connects, but may need to be reconnected to the device if you have more than one ES100.

It seems to do a smart swap if you do have 2 ES100 devices, you have one connected, switch the other on and the sound starts passing through the newly connected device.

You don't need to use the app once you have it setup once, so it can connect via bluetooth to devices without the app and still use its default profile that you configured previously.

I think unused EQ settings may not be stored in  the ES100, but instead the app, so you can apply a preset and if you have more than one installation of the app, you can have different presets on all. I think the ES100 just knows its current EQ in the default profile. I might be wrong there, but that's what it seems to do.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Bubblejuice

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
Thank you very much for the answer!

Just so I'm sure I understand your second answer.

If I apply bass boost on my phones app, and then I disconnect (via BT or cable) the Earstudio from my phone and connect it to say... my laptop, or a DAP without the earstudio app. Will that bass boost still be present?


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

Bubblejuice said:


> Thank you very much for the answer!
> 
> Just so I'm sure I understand your second answer.
> 
> If I apply bass boost on my phones app, and then I disconnect (via BT or cable) the Earstudio from my phone and connect it to say... my laptop, or a DAP without the earstudio app. Will that bass boost still be present?



I haven't performed that exact sequence, I've gone between 2 devices with the app and that's what I think it's doing.


----------



## SubMash

Bubblejuice said:


> If I apply bass boost on my phones app, and then I disconnect (via BT or cable) the Earstudio from my phone and connect it to say... my laptop, or a DAP without the earstudio app. Will that bass boost still be present?


Yes


----------



## Roll

m4rkw said:


> Hi @wslee seeing as you're online would you mind telling me how long the short MMCX cables that were originally sold with the ES100 kickstarter were please?  I need to get one made up but not sure what the ideal length is.
> 
> Thanks!


 
The cable from one end to the other is approx 20 inch when I measured

On Kickstarter:
2.5mm MMCX Cable Specification: 
Japanese Brand: Uncommon (http://uncmn.jp) 19 inch 
OFC (Oxygen-Free Copper)  99.99% (4N) purity conductor for high-quality earphones. 

Pictures:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ycamz3xeha1yruq/AAC_xwY6edVKIYldrZSJLHi0a?dl=0

The battery can be replace if one can open the back and just solder the battery.

The battery is SL572035 3,7V 350mAh 1,295Wh , something like

https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/OEM-lipo-battery-5-7-20_60707777567.html


----------



## redogfizbal

Received mine today. I’m very happy with it so far. If my wife didn’t already think I was a dork.....


----------



## Coconut Wireles

redogfizbal said:


> Received mine today. I’m very happy with it so far. If my wife didn’t already think I was a dork.....



I find sometimes we have to remind them that we are in fact those same dorks they married lol



Roll said:


> The battery can be replace if one can open the back and just solder the battery.
> 
> The battery is SL572035 3,7V 350mAh 1,295Wh , something like
> 
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/OEM-lipo-battery-5-7-20_60707777567.html



I would probably be willing to if I needed to at some point or if there was a better larger capacity battery I could install.  Thanks.


----------



## antdroid

Just wanted to share that I finally received these 2-Pin 50cm cables https://www.aliexpress.com/item/cus...32852715561.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.TMCYTU

They work with both my iSine and Massdrop Plus IEMs and will probably work just fine with KZ and Noble Audio IEMs. I also ordered the DIY version with no connectors and will solder on my own. I already made a short cable but these look better than my DIY version haha. I will probably chop off the 3.5mm SE connector and put on a 2.5mm balanced for use with the ES100.

These are a good length for attaching to the ES100 (or BTR1 or similar device) to the upper front of your shirt.


----------



## wslee

Coconut Wireles said:


> I have looked for the past couple of weeks for something like this and only last night did I see the listing on Amazon.  I have been debating with getting the SB E3, the Bluewave GET, the Fiio BTR1, and a bunch more.  I have never heard of Radsone or Earstudio before so I was very skeptical of the company and the device but I saw all the features I wanted in one device and just decided to try it out.  Only today did I actually look this up at head-fi and find this post and I have to say, seeing the massive presence of an Earstudio rep with so much knowledge and willingness to take feedback has made me very confident in my purchase and even more excited to get my order.
> 
> One thing that did bother me on the the Amazon listing was in the questions section where a question was answered by a "seller" from Turkey regarding the battery:
> ----------------
> ...



Thanks for the posting.

The answer above seems to be from the other unknown and we've made an official answer for that:

According to the specification of the battery in ES100,
the cycle life guarantees 300 cycles, keeping more than 80% at standard charge/discharge.
If you have it charged/discharged every other day, it seems the only 80% of the battery capacity will be available after two years. 
But it doesn't mean it won't work at all after two years.
Also when connected to USB charger or PC, ES100 works with the power sourced from USB VBUS, not by the battery.

Thanks for pointing it out.
Regards,
WS


----------



## Coconut Wireles

wslee said:


> Thanks for the posting.
> 
> The answer above seems to be from the other unknown and we've made an official answer for that:
> 
> ...


No problem. It seems mine shipped today too so I’m excited to get it. Also its nice that it doesn’t use the battery when plugged in. That’s a neat feature that will hopefully extend the life a bit too.


----------



## tim0chan

Lol I can't seem to charge my es100 by portable charger


----------



## PantsUK

antdroid said:


> Just wanted to share that I finally received these 2-Pin 50cm cables https://www.aliexpress.com/item/cus...32852715561.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.TMCYTU
> 
> They work with both my iSine and Massdrop Plus IEMs and will probably work just fine with KZ and Noble Audio IEMs. I also ordered the DIY version with no connectors and will solder on my own. I already made a short cable but these look better than my DIY version haha. I will probably chop off the 3.5mm SE connector and put on a 2.5mm balanced for use with the ES100.
> 
> These are a good length for attaching to the ES100 (or BTR1 or similar device) to the upper front of your shirt.



I ordered these 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-...32842791429.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.0JQ2nE

and these
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Are...32842493748.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.sBZ0p0

They arrived yesterday quality seems really good   (connector that is not the cable that hasnt arrived yet)


----------



## antdroid

PantsUK said:


> I ordered these
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-...32842791429.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.0JQ2nE
> 
> and these
> ...



I took a KZ cable and modded it to have 2.5mm balanced too. It worked pretty well. I also have that white braided one, but I was struggling to figure out which wire was witch since it ended in 8 wires and not 4 and I didn’t take apart the connector to try to label them correctly. I cut it off instead and that was a mistake haha. I was getting too frustrated doing guess and check on which wire went where.


----------



## waynes world (Mar 9, 2018)

antdroid said:


> The buttons are tactile but not tactile enough. It adds to the profile, but it would be nice if the volume rockers had some angle to press down on to, or protrude them out a little more. Its a bit easy to press the wrong buttons, especially since its very cramped between the buttons and the headphone jack. Headphone jack on the side opposite the USB would have probably helped in this case. I find that just the way I hold and press the volume or track skip buttions, I accidentally press the buttons on the opposite side (i.e. I go to press Volume Up and I press Skip Track as well since I'm gripping the other side to press volume



I agree. Also, one button I am often looking for is the power/play/pause button, and it takes some concentration. It would be nice if it was a bit more prominent, or better yet, on the face of the device (like with the BTR1 shown in your picture).

That's pretty much the only niggle I have with the ES100 so far though - everything else is brilliant 



wslee said:


> Thanks for the posting.
> 
> The answer above seems to be from the other unknown and we've made an official answer for that:
> 
> ...



Thanks for that information. Is the "cycle life guarantees 300 cycles" statistic basically the same as with other similar batteries/devices?

Do you think that the battery could be replaced? In a few years I'll probably want to buy the latest/greatest Earstudio anyway, but it would be nice to also have the option of continuing to use the ES100 as a backup.


----------



## antdroid

Here's a photo of the AliExpress (Chitty's Store) short IEM cables I ordered. The one connected to the Massdrop IEMs are the already made 2-pin product, however I cut off the SE connector and soldered on a 2.5mm TRRS connector to it. The one connected to the iSine 10 is the DIY one they sell that does not have headphone connectors attached. I put on 2-pin connectors and cut off the 3.5mm SE and soldered on a 2.5mm TRRS connector and shrinkwrapped it since it felt a little loose. Both are the perfect size for wearing the BT adapter clipped to your shirt or jacket.


----------



## antdroid

Oops Double Post


----------



## Coconut Wireles

waynes world said:


> Thanks for that information. Is the "cycle life guarantees 300 cycles" statistic basically the same as with other similar batteries/devices?
> 
> Do you think that the battery could be replaced? In a few years I'll probably want to buy the latest/greatest Earstudio anyway, but it would be nice to also have the option of continuing to use the ES100 as a backup.



Yeah that info seems to be consistent with other lithium polymer batteries.  Also, someone in this thread I believe took theirs apart and mentioned that while not easily replaceable, the battery could be changed out with some soldering.


----------



## SubMash (Mar 10, 2018)

So I did much more tests and found the issue.

Slow Digital filter makes a lot of audible Harmonics.
It also cuts frequencies above 8kHz too fast and make -3dB vs normal range.
Don't use Slow Roll Off - bugs are there.

But in the software weird bug - whatever you choose for digital filter, next time it shows same short-slow roll off...

Short Sharp is 3 times lower THD than Sharp, so IMHO that's the only option that should be used.

Load generates 2% volume drop in mid-range, 3 times THD increase and 100 times stereo cross-talk increase.

DCT makes something weird with frequency response within 2% and I don't understand this idea.

Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Soaa-

SubMash said:


> So I did much more tests and found the issue.
> 
> Slow Digital filter makes a lot of audible Harmonics.
> It also cuts frequencies above 8kHz too fast and make -3dB vs normal range.
> ...


Thank you for your thorough investigation. I suspected it had to do with the filter setting and I was about to take some measurements myself, but you beat me to it.

I've had mine on the symmetric sharp roll-off filter to preserve linear phase.

In my opinion, offering the slow roll-off filters is a mistake as they measurably degrade the signal. The aliasing they introduce isn't a bug -- it's just basic DSP theory. Any signal above Nyquist will get reflected back into the audible range.

I believe you didn't see problems with the AAC due to some combination of the following:

BT AAC operates at 44.1 KHz, which means no resampling, and as a result, no aliasing.
The AAC codec itself has a sharp roll-off filter at around 18 KHz, which means the signal is already narrow-band, so even if the ES performs some kind of resampling, there isn't any content above Nyquist frequency, so no aliasing.


----------



## meinname123 (Mar 10, 2018)

@SubMash
Ahh. - You didn't know that slow filters (and most the slow roll off) lead to aliasing..

I even asked about your settings for DCT (i think (can not say for sure as it's non public patented knowledge) it also can produce harmonics but also can remove them) and DAC (known to produce harmonics depending on settings)
But you replied that they you tried all and that it's independent of the settings there...

I thought you knew about this as you occurred to me with your harsh and demanding tone and overall behavior that you know about the basics (of DSP) and really found a bug.

//edit: Well then - here a bit to read:
http://archimago.blogspot.de/2013/06/measurements-digital-filters-and.html
maybe this http://www.mlssa.com/pdf/Upsampling-theory-rev-2.pdf
and https://www.ayre.com/pdf/Ayre_MP_White_Paper.pdf and then https://hydrogenaud.io/index.php/topic,103308.0.html
Maybe here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/slow-vs-fast-roll-off-and-minimum-vs-linear-phase.836621/
Also in my language (german) are many very good (or even better) writeups like https://www.likehifi.de/doityourself/hintergrund/dr-sound-filter-und-ihre-bedeutung/


----------



## redogfizbal (Mar 10, 2018)

I have used this as a Bluetooth receiver for a couple days now. I cannot detect any audible  difference between wired and this receiver. There may be measurable differences, but nothing I can actually hear. I am very happy with this powering my dt770 80 ohm.

I felt the need to also state the fact that I also cannot detect the difference between the 5 dollar cable I am currently using to link both divices, and and other cable I’ve ever tried.


----------



## SubMash (Mar 10, 2018)

Soaa- said:


> Thank you for your thorough investigation. I suspected it had to do with the filter setting and I was about to take some measurements myself, but you beat me to it.
> 
> I've had mine on the symmetric sharp roll-off filter to preserve linear phase.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, my knowledge of DSP theory is not enough to make this call. Somehow I didn't noticed change with filter settings and that's why I just contacted manufacturer who asked me to send screenshots of all my settings and then didn't tell me filter is the source of problem. At the same time I didn't notice because aptx noise easily gets saturated and makes random pops and clicks - this thing is not cured by filter setting. I have a feeling that I even have to decrease digital volume despite recommendations of keeping it maximum.

I'm quite sure in my tests I didn't had any 44.1-48 conversions - aptx was straightforward 44.1. But in yesterday tests I've started using USB CSR8510 cheap transmitter and I need to check if that makes a difference somehow.

I think that it was a combination of things - this filter makes weird aliasing with APTX/SBC bit coding and at some volume levels just overloads easily. I still can't understand how clipping can be so random and without any pattern on a single tone.

Another thing is that I dealt before with some roll off filters, but I guess they had antialiasing built-in and here we just got very simple one.


----------



## chinmie

the different digital filter setting is really noticeable to my ears, especially noticable on the attack of the song kinda like compression effect, I only like the short delay sharp roll-off as it's the most natural sounding to me (less pumping and not flatten the attack too much


----------



## wslee

waynes world said:


> I agree. Also, one button I am often looking for is the power/play/pause button, and it takes some concentration. It would be nice if it was a bit more prominent, or better yet, on the face of the device (like with the BTR1 shown in your picture).
> 
> That's pretty much the only niggle I have with the ES100 so far though - everything else is brilliant
> 
> ...



I would say the battery in ES100 is nothing special and same as the batteries in the other BT devices; not better, not worse.
FYI, the factory in China that we're working with also manufactures many devices for top-tier headset makers worldwide.
They manage the PCBA quality including battery well enough to meet those famous and big set makers. 
You can replace the battery at your own risk.
But I don't think the housing would be adequately reassembled, once disassemble.
Thanks always!

Regards,
WS


----------



## antdroid

chinmie said:


> the different digital filter setting is really noticeable to my ears, especially noticable on the attack of the song kinda like compression effect, I only like the short delay sharp roll-off as it's the most natural sounding to me (less pumping and not flatten the attack too much



I have not messed around with the AK filters too much on the ES100 but I noticed the differences when I used the same AK Filters on my Cayin N3 DAP. It was pretty noticeable. Some worked well with my headphones and some did not. Did not like using sharp filter with planars, but I did for dynamic drivers and hybrid IEMs.


----------



## chinmie

antdroid said:


> I have not messed around with the AK filters too much on the ES100 but I noticed the differences when I used the same AK Filters on my Cayin N3 DAP. It was pretty noticeable. Some worked well with my headphones and some did not. Did not like using sharp filter with planars, but I did for dynamic drivers and hybrid IEMs.



I used to have the N3 also (sold it after getting the ES100 because redundancy). on the N3 sometimes i used the slow one for acoustic or soft folk songs in the beginning, but after a while i settled for the sharp roll off filter on it. the N3 has a "fatter" and warmer amp sound to me, so it's better with that filter. on the ES100 it sounds cleaner, to me the short delay sharp roll off is better. also on the ES100 the effect of the filter change is more noticable than the N3


----------



## antdroid

chinmie said:


> I used to have the N3 also (sold it after getting the ES100 because redundancy). on the N3 sometimes i used the slow one for acoustic or soft folk songs in the beginning, but after a while i settled for the sharp roll off filter on it. the N3 has a "fatter" and warmer amp sound to me, so it's better with that filter. on the ES100 it sounds cleaner, to me the short delay sharp roll off is better. also on the ES100 the effect of the filter change is more noticable than the N3



I also just sold my N3 a couple days ago after I got this


----------



## waynes world

chinmie said:


> I used to have the N3 also (sold it after getting the ES100 because redundancy). on the N3 sometimes i used the slow one for acoustic or soft folk songs in the beginning, but after a while i settled for the sharp roll off filter on it. the N3 has a "fatter" and warmer amp sound to me, so it's better with that filter. on the ES100 it sounds cleaner, to me the short delay sharp roll off is better. also on the ES100 the effect of the filter change is more noticable than the N3





antdroid said:


> I also just sold my N3 a couple days ago after I got this



I initially was all set to get the N3, but a large function was going to serve as a bluetooth receiver, and the lack of receiving in aptx was an issue for me. The ES100 has essentially erradicated my lust for the N3. But if it did receive in aptx, I could still see value in it for me.

Anyway, I'm happy that you two like the SQ out of the ES100 so much that you felt that you could let go of your N3


----------



## chinmie

waynes world said:


> I initially was all set to get the N3, but a large function was going to serve as a bluetooth receiver, and the lack of receiving in aptx was an issue for me. The ES100 has essentially erradicated my lust for the N3. But if it did receive in aptx, I could still see value in it for me.
> 
> Anyway, I'm happy that you two like the SQ out of the ES100 so much that you felt that you could let go of your N3



Beside the ES100 has a better suited signature sound for me, it also doesn't suffer from audio latency when watching videos.not to mention it's a lot smaller and lighter than the N3. As a pure DAP, well, I like my Ipod Classic better by far


----------



## antdroid

A new update to the App just came out. Looks like it fixed the bug with filter selection.


----------



## Coconut Wireles (Mar 12, 2018)

Just got my ES100 from Amazon today. Only used it for about an hour without playing around with the app yet but am so far very impressed.


----------



## jeffhawke

Luckily my son lives in Utah, so I bought three on Amazon which were mailed to him, and today he sent them to me in Switzerland. I'm making two friends very happy


----------



## gazzington

Any update on uk release? Really want one!


----------



## m4rkw

Mine has just been dispatched by my friend in the US, can't wait!


----------



## PantsUK

They were saying end of April for UK release ................... cant waittttt.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

Anyone have experience using this on the iPhone?  I haven't done any FW updates yet but do they fix the battery percentages displayed in iOS or the app?  At first I didn't think the iOS notification was changing from 100% at all and relied on the in app battery percentage but that turns out to be even worse considering it goes up and down as much as 8%.  Now the iOS notification is telling me 80% and the in app has been stuck at 61% for a while now.  Anyways, minor gripe I suppose considering how much I enjoy this in every other way.


----------



## wslee

Coconut Wireles said:


> Anyone have experience using this on the iPhone?  I haven't done any FW updates yet but do they fix the battery percentages displayed in iOS or the app?  At first I didn't think the iOS notification was changing from 100% at all and relied on the in app battery percentage but that turns out to be even worse considering it goes up and down as much as 8%.  Now the iOS notification is telling me 80% and the in app has been stuck at 61% for a while now.  Anyways, minor gripe I suppose considering how much I enjoy this in every other way.



Thanks for the feedback and we'll check the issue shortly.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## Coconut Wireles

wslee said:


> Thanks for the feedback and we'll check the issue shortly.
> Thanks and Regards,
> WS


Thank you.  I should also note that I have one from Lot 2 and it says it has the most recent firmware already.


----------



## redogfizbal

I’ve had this for about a week now. I have to say I’m very happy with it. I can not distinguish the difference between Bluetooth and wired with my dt 770 80 ohm connected to my iPad Pro 12.9. My only question is what the oversampling does? I have it on 1x atm. I also have the filter on short sharp.

The only little thing that bothers me slightly is when I connect to my iPad, it also connects to my iPhone automatically, and when I open my phone the music will cut out for a short period of time.


----------



## Soaa-

wslee said:


> Thanks for the feedback and we'll check the issue shortly.
> Thanks and Regards,
> WS



I have the same issue on Android, where the battery level shown in the OS isn't the same as the one shown in the app. I believe the issues on iOS and Android share a root cause, so a fix for one should fix the other.



redogfizbal said:


> I’ve had this for about a week now. I have to say I’m very happy with it. I can not distinguish the difference between Bluetooth and wired with my dt 770 80 ohm connected to my iPad Pro 12.9. My only question is what the oversampling does? I have it on 1x atm. I also have the filter on short sharp.
> 
> The only little thing that bothers me slightly is when I connect to my iPad, it also connects to my iPhone automatically, and when I open my phone the music will cut out for a short period of time.



WS, correct me if I'm wrong.

I think the oversampling option performs a simple digital upsampling and runs the DAC at a higher sample rate. I don't think there's any sonic benefit for doing this, but some might... feel better about oversampling for some reason.


----------



## wslee (Mar 14, 2018)

Soaa- said:


> I have the same issue on Android, where the battery level shown in the OS isn't the same as the one shown in the app. I believe the issues on iOS and Android share a root cause, so a fix for one should fix the other.



@Coconut Wireles:
As we check the Apple Bluetooth Accessory design guideline,
it seems that iOS can get 0~9 integer number of battery status from the connected Bluetooth device, while the current version of ES100 F/W delivers just six different levels to iOS.
That's the cause of the difference between iOS widget and ES100 mobile application on displaying battery level.
We're now fixing the issue following Apple Bluetooth Accessory design guideline.

@Soaa-:
May I have your Android device model and OS version?
It seems that Android doesn't have any general way of getting the battery status from the remote Bluetooth device.
We'll have further research shortly.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## wslee (Mar 14, 2018)

Soaa- said:


> WS, correct me if I'm wrong.
> I think the oversampling option performs a simple digital upsampling and runs the DAC at a higher sample rate. I don't think there's any sonic benefit for doing this, but some might... feel better about oversampling for some reason.



@Soaa-:

You're right.

I would say:
The primary benefit, that we might expect with 2x, 4x oversampling before D/A conversion, is the immunity to clock jitter and power ripple.

Controlling the pulse width is relatively much easier and more accurate than controlling the voltage output.

That's why delta-sigma DAC converts the PCM into the unit level of a pulse width, which represents the PCM level by the width.
The analog circuit in DAC would filter those analog pulses, and the final continuous analog wave would come out from DAC.

Ideally, if the unit level of the pulse is constant and the clock to control the pulse width has no error,
and there would be no difference across 1x,2x,4x oversampling.

Practically, since because there is voltage ripple and clock jitter,
the D/A conversion at higher sample rate would provide more immunity to those errors.

That's the general thought of mine for any delta-sigma DAC.
However, it depends on each DAC's specific design secret, the stability of the power and others.

Please try and set what you prefer.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## Soaa-

wslee said:


> @Soaa-:
> May I have your Android device model and OS version?
> It seems that Android doesn't have any general way of getting the battery status from the remote Bluetooth device.
> We'll have further research shortly.


I use a Google Pixel with Android 8.1.



wslee said:


> @Soaa-:
> 
> You're right.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the detailed explanation. Personally, I set it at 1x as I hear no benefit from oversampling, but it's nice that the option is there.


----------



## antdroid

wslee said:


> @Coconut Wireles:
> As we check the Apple Bluetooth Accessory design guideline,
> it seems that iOS can get 0~9 integer number of battery status from the connected Bluetooth device, while the current version of ES100 F/W delivers just six different levels to iOS.
> That's the cause of the difference between iOS widget and ES100 mobile application on displaying battery level.
> ...



My Android 8.1 Oreo (Essential PH-1) android phone also displays 100% in BT settings, but less than that (currently 84%) in the Ear Studio app.

I usually just rely on the app's info though.


----------



## Tanelorn

I read that the ambient system is nor really usable for conversation for example or in the office use, when you want to listen to music but want to answer questions from colleagues also (especially when being isolated by using custom iems)

Can someone share experience with this ambient option especially regarding SQ, noise  and delay?

@wslee any information about this?


----------



## Coconut Wireles

Tanelorn said:


> I read that the ambient system is nor really usable for conversation for example or in the office use, when you want to listen to music but want to answer questions from colleagues also (especially when being isolated by using custom iems)
> 
> Can someone share experience with this ambient option especially regarding SQ, noise  and delay?
> 
> @wslee any information about this?



Yeah I agree with that assessment.  If you turn the ambient setting to about 70-80+ and increase the mic sensitivity it is almost workable but it all depends where you have the ES100.  I have it attached to my shirt and the mic is somewhat hidden so I don't really hear my coworkers talking to me very well unless I aim my ES100 at them at which point its just silly.  It does work for if you're outside and just want to be aware of people or things around you but I'd prefer to unseal my IEM a bit rather than use ambient.  It is a neat feature and I'm sure some people can make a lot of use of it but it just isn't for me personally.


----------



## Tanelorn

Coconut Wireles said:


> Yeah I agree with that assessment.  If you turn the ambient setting to about 70-80+ and increase the mic sensitivity it is almost workable but it all depends where you have the ES100.  I have it attached to my shirt and the mic is somewhat hidden so I don't really hear my coworkers talking to me very well unless I aim my ES100 at them at which point its just silly.  It does work for if you're outside and just want to be aware of people or things around you but I'd prefer to unseal my IEM a bit rather than use ambient.  It is a neat feature and I'm sure some people can make a lot of use of it but it just isn't for me personally.



Mh okay thats what we need this device for.. too bad.
anyone experience the same issues?

@wslee you have a comment on this, or suggestions on how to get this feature more usable?


----------



## wslee (Mar 15, 2018)

Tanelorn said:


> Mh okay thats what we need this device for.. too bad.
> anyone experience the same issues?
> 
> @wslee you have a comment on this, or suggestions on how to get this feature more usable?



@Tanelorn:
We just wanted to utilize every resource of the given H/W, with additional F/W works, as much as possible.
That's the primary reason for having the ambient sound, USB, EQ, DFU, mobile app and other features.
For sure, those auxiliary features might not be able to satisfy your expectation.
For example, USB just supports 48KHz/16Bit only, DFU works only with Windows, due to the given H/W limitation.
The ambient feature is just one of those auxiliary features and might not be able to deliver enough quality and user experience that you expect.
I would say the ambient sound feature couldn't be the principal purpose of getting ES100.
Hope this helps you.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## waynes world

wslee said:


> @Tanelorn:
> We just wanted to utilize every resource of the given H/W, with additional F/W works, as much as possible.
> That's the primary reason for having the ambient sound, USB, EQ, DFU, mobile app and other features.
> For sure, those auxiliary features might not be able to satisfy your expectation.
> ...



I really like your style WS - you just tell it like it is without any BS (while often providing a lot of interesting info). Kudos.


----------



## Tanelorn

wslee said:


> @Tanelorn:
> ...For example, USB just supports 48KHz/16Bit only, DFU works only with Windows, due to the given H/W limitation.
> The ambient feature is just one of those auxiliary features and might not be able to deliver enough quality and user experience that you expect.
> I would say the ambient sound feature couldn't be the principal purpose of getting ES100.
> ...



@wslee I understand your arguments.
but the ambient sound function makes the ES100 worth buying over the XB10 we have in place, and that does an excellent job. So we wont switch to another device doing the same that we already have (it is a perfectly balanced device with a gorgeous sound when it comes to aptx and aptx HD).
So for us, exactly these additional features like ambient sound and USB support make the difference here.

Another Thing:
Just curious, why do you use HW that has these USB limitations?
would the use of better Hardware make it too expensive? Or are the limits not a hardware thing?


----------



## wslee

Tanelorn said:


> @wslee I understand your arguments.
> but the ambient sound function makes the ES100 worth buying over the XB10 we have in place, and that does an excellent job. So we wont switch to another device doing the same that we already have (it is a perfectly balanced device with a gorgeous sound when it comes to aptx and aptx HD).
> So for us, exactly these additional features like ambient sound and USB support make the difference here.
> 
> ...



@Tanelorn:
Thanks for your comments.
ES100 has only three chipsets:
- Qualcomm CSR8675 
- Two AK4375a
We made CSR8675 to handle both Bluetooth as well as USB, supporting USB DAC without any additional H/W IC.
However, because CSR8675 was mainly designed for Bluetooth audio, its USB capability has some limitation.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## m4rkw

According to USPS tracking my ES100 has arrived in London! Hoping to receive it early next week.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

wslee said:


> @Tanelorn:
> We just wanted to utilize every resource of the given H/W, with additional F/W works, as much as possible.
> That's the primary reason for having the ambient sound, USB, EQ, DFU, mobile app and other features.
> For sure, those auxiliary features might not be able to satisfy your expectation.
> ...


I appreciate this honest answer and it was reading stuff like this here that convinced me to try out the ES100 and after using it for almost a week now, I'm very glad I did.

I think the ambient mode works as intended but I didn't buy the ES100 for ambient mode, I bought it to deliver the best bluetooth audio I could get and it does just that.


----------



## daniel1st

@wslee 
I am just highly curious that have your team considered to use the AK4375a's successor AK4376a to form the dual-drive solution as initial design. It seems that AK4376a is getting popular in latest products with its better specs, so is there any technical or cost concern on the preference? And how do you evaluate the audio performance between a single AK4376a DAC and the AK4375a dual-drive DAC solution.


----------



## jeffhawke

My 3 ES100s just landed at Milan airport...


----------



## peter123

Mine was delivered to my hotel in NYC today. Too bad it's a whole week before I get there


----------



## m4rkw

Got mine this morning, i absolutely love it!  Amazing sound.  I'm using the Shure headphone cable until my balanced one arrives but wow.  Amazing step up from the BT1 cable.


----------



## m4rkw

Is there a way to pair a second device?  Can't see how to do it..


----------



## chinmie

m4rkw said:


> Is there a way to pair a second device?  Can't see how to do it..



Do the pairing procedure to each of the two device you want to connect. The next time both devices have their bluetooth  on, the ES100 will automatically connect to both of them (or tap the Earstudio on the list in the bluetooth setting


----------



## SubMash

So I am finally convinced that aptx is broken. Can't test aptx hd or ldac, but I don't believe any of them would be comparable to 256kbit AAC. I use developer options in Android Oreo to push it to use AAC. But every time it reconnects - it goes back to aptx. 

@wslee is it possible to fix battery in Android/iPhone (it really shows it wrong through standard BT and also algorithm of %left calculation wrong - its not proportional to remaining time, but instead to voltage on some crude approximation) AND make checkboxes in the app about which codecs to advertise upon connection (or priorities of them). I can live with AAC, but I can't fix it and on a simple transmitter I can't even choose it.


----------



## peter123

From my limited experience in here, when only one person has an issue with a device that a lot of people own it's always almost either user error or the device is a lemon. 

Regarding the battery status I'm pretty sure they've already answered that they're working on it.


----------



## antdroid

SubMash said:


> So I am finally convinced that aptx is broken. Can't test aptx hd or ldac, but I don't believe any of them would be comparable to 256kbit AAC. I use developer options in Android Oreo to push it to use AAC. But every time it reconnects - it goes back to aptx.



Using Android 8.1 on Essential PH-1 phone:



Switching to AAC worked for me, but you are right, if you disconnect and reconnect, ANDROID defaults back to apt-x which is the system default for me. I dont think this is a Radsone issue, its Android that resets back to System Default (apt-x) after disconnect. There have been countless threads on internet about this for all Oreo devices including Google's own Pixels.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

SubMash said:


> So I am finally convinced that aptx is broken. Can't test aptx hd or ldac, but I don't believe any of them would be comparable to 256kbit AAC.



Your take on this device is quite intriguing but when you make statements like this, it leaves me wondering about the accuracy of your methods and conclusions. You've done a lot of work on it so far and it appears there maybe issues with this particular implementation of AptX that I was unaware of, I didn't want to get involved because my primary reason for buying this device was it's support for AptX HD, which in theory, must be a cut above AptX and AAC, mainly because the bitrates are a factor of 2 out! Perhaps 576Kbps AAC is better than AptX HD, but I'll never know.

This device is still one of the few 24 bit resolution Bluetooth adapters out there and it's got the some of the best features. I found the sound and functionality speaks for itself.

The only thing I've been dissapointed with so far is it's inability to drive 600 OHM Beyerdynamic T1 1st. gen. headphones.

I use it as a portable device for hiking with Audio Technica MSR7 headphones - cable free! and a reliable Bluetooth adapter for the car.

The balanced mode is a nice touch too.

I believe the HD jitter cleaner does a great job of maintaining the stream, which many cheaper devices completely fail on, so it's a thumbs up from me.

I completely skipped AptX... I have no interest in going back either.


----------



## SubMash (Mar 18, 2018)

peter123 said:


> From my limited experience in here, when only one person has an issue with a device that a lot of people own it's always almost either user error or the device is a lemon.


Well, again, it's not "device is lemon case" since I have few. And I'm using SE846 plugs that go as low as 5Ohm on some frequencies, so an issue is there. But, I can hear hi-pitch noise in all apt-x devices now, so I'm not into apt-x anymore by any means - aac 256 I can't distinguish from uncompressed hd signal in blind tests, so I'm fine forever sticking to 16bit 44.1 aac. So I already found that significant part of an issue is from the "slow roll off" filter + aptx. Proper filter + AAC fixes all issues permanently. I can enforce OSX to output only AAC, but I can't do it on the phone.



antdroid said:


> Using Android 8.1 on Essential PH-1 phone: Switching to AAC worked for me, but you are right, if you disconnect and reconnect, ANDROID defaults back to apt-x which is the system default for me. I dont think this is a Radsone issue, its Android that resets back to System Default (apt-x) after disconnect. There have been countless threads on internet about this for all Oreo devices including Google's own Pixels.


This is NOT Radsone issue by any means - priorities of codec defined by source and codec selection also done by source. And many sources you can't really lock into any codecs. BUT, receiver can choose not to declare specific codecs availability and by this force the source to choose another codec. So I'm just asking Woo-Suk if he can see a possibility to disable some codecs through the software.



PiSkyHiFi said:


> Your take on this device is quite intriguing but when you make statements like this, it leaves me wondering about the accuracy of your methods and conclusions. You've done a lot of work on it so far and it appears there maybe issues with this particular implementation of AptX that I was unaware of, I didn't want to get involved because my primary reason for buying this device was it's support for AptX HD, which in theory, must be a cut above AptX and AAC, mainly because the bitrates are a factor of 2 out! Perhaps 576Kbps AAC is better than AptX HD, but I'll never know.
> 
> This device is still one of the few 24 bit resolution Bluetooth adapters out there and it's got the some of the best features. I found the sound and functionality speaks for itself.
> 
> ...


I can't test Apt-x HD. It's possible that it's superior to AAC. Aptx is sub-band ADPCM low complexity codec that basically cuts bits based on a frequency. Unfortunately, that leads to clearly audible high-frequency noise and in ES100 case it sometimes leads to amplification of aptx harmonics and brings sand noise. I'm completely confident that I do not hear 24vs16 bit difference at all (as well as above 44.1 sample rate). In fact, I don't believe anyone can pass blind test of properly dithered 16bit 44.1 vs anything above. But aptx is not even true 16 bit, so aptx-hd maybe solves that issue. But I don't have sources for it - there is no aptx-hd in S8 or Windows or OSX. And there are no USB BT that has it. And Radsone decided to save cost of LDAC certification (which is fine) which I at least can use in Android 8.

At the same time, AAC is vastly superior codec to aptx for music and it works on most sources now. Yes, it has a latency issue, which I couldn't care less for music. Plus it cuts >18kHz sound (I don't hear anything there doesn't matter volume). Plus it generates a lot of harmonics which human ear can't hear anyway at such bitrate. Maybe it drains a battery somewhat faster. While aptx generates stupid noise that anyone can hear and somebody might even like that since it bumps high frequencies up.

Somehow there are no real test studies published on Aptx HD (Qualcomm signs hush agreement with partners?), but I would assume AAC could still be superior just because it's smarter and I have a feeling that large bandwidth of Aptx-HD only used for high sample rate and not for preserving even first 16 bits. Anyway, it's just my speculations and I could be wrong.

I still insist something is wrong with the implementation of aptx in ES100 (or with combination with my sources), but it's easily could be a fault of CSR itself, I don't know - need more tests and therefore more time.
*But AAC with sharp filter is good enough for me.* And in such form, I like this device a lot - if only AAC can be fixed.

I can drive HD650 in balanced mode, but I wouldn't say it's loud enough for going outside. 600Ohm, I guess should be not enough volume even for home use.

Jitter Cleaner is a complete gimmick by CSR, IMHO - AKM is jitter resistant already and whatever happens there is so much below rest of noise that I wouldn't bother - if it works, fine, if not - turn it off and don't look back.

P.S. I'm reading DCT patent details https://patents.google.com/patent/US20130216059A1/en + http://radsone.com/radsone-home/doc/Radsone DCT.pdf and it sounds like some spatial reverberation technology to make slight room effect + clarity filter afterwards. It could potentially improve psychoacoustic data restore like AAC. So since there are many tests made by Radsone - @wslee, that would be great to hear about results in laynman terms. Since LG, Astell&Kern and Audio Technica decided to license this from Radsone - there should be clear benefits.


----------



## m4rkw

Do inline remotes work with the 2.5mm balanced port?


----------



## SubMash (Mar 18, 2018)

m4rkw said:


> Do inline remotes work with the 2.5mm balanced port?


No and it would be dangerous to even try that.

It doesn't work with 3.5 either (as far as I remember) - you have buttons on the device already, don't use remotes.


----------



## Bubblejuice

So I tried connecting my earstudio to my LG V20 directly with a USB C to Micro USB.

The music does play, and the buttons work, but the Earstudio app doesnt seem to recognize the device without bluetooth. 

Does anyone know if this can be done?


----------



## SubMash

Bubblejuice said:


> So I tried connecting my earstudio to my LG V20 directly with a USB C to Micro USB.
> 
> The music does play, and the buttons work, but the Earstudio app doesnt seem to recognize the device without bluetooth.
> 
> Does anyone know if this can be done?


Connect by BT to recognize, but don't send music over it by turning it off in BT device settings.


----------



## SubMash

Btw, it would be also useful to see bitrate that is coming from the source in the app. Is that possible?

Mac OSX allows to use VBR AAC and to adjust the bit rate of it. Default is 320kbps over BT, but that doesn't mean ES will able to use it.
Technically A2DP has 768kbps bandwidth, so AAC potentially can be set to bitrates where it won't have any difference from the original.
I also don't have sniffer board to see what bitrate is in use...


----------



## PiSkyHiFi (Mar 18, 2018)

Whoops. Please ignore.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

SubMash said:


> I can't test Apt-x HD. It's possible that it's superior to AAC. Aptx is sub-band ADPCM low complexity codec that basically cuts bits based on a frequency. Unfortunately, that leads to clearly audible high-frequency noise and in ES100 case it sometimes leads to amplification of aptx harmonics and brings sand noise. I'm completely confident that I do not hear 24vs16 bit difference at all (as well as above 44.1 sample rate). In fact, I don't believe anyone can pass blind test of properly dithered 16bit 44.1 vs anything above. But aptx is not even true 16 bit, so aptx-hd maybe solves that issue. But I don't have sources for it - there is no aptx-hd in S8 or Windows or OSX. And there are no USB BT that has it. And Radsone decided to save cost of LDAC certification (which is fine) which I at least can use in Android 8.
> 
> At the same time, AAC is vastly superior codec to aptx for music and it works on most sources now. Yes, it has a latency issue, which I couldn't care less for music. Plus it cuts >18kHz sound (I don't hear anything there doesn't matter volume). Plus it generates a lot of harmonics which human ear can't hear anyway at such bitrate. Maybe it drains a battery somewhat faster. While aptx generates stupid noise that anyone can hear and somebody might even like that since it bumps high frequencies up.
> 
> ...



I agree that AAC is the best codec at the same bitrate, it is also the most expensive computationally, which is no surprise.

I also agree that well mastered 16 bit 44.1 can't really be improved upon for nearly all human ears - they won't distinguish it from anything better, mine included, but you also need a decent analog stage of course.

I believe the jitter cleaner is just the method they used to resolve the clock differences between source and sink. When using USB isosynchronous mode, buffer over-run and/or under-run are bound to occur in this configuration, causing audio resync which will be audible. The better solution is to use asynchronous mode, where the sink has the only clock and it controls the flow of information maintaining the buffer without any need for resync. It needs more circuitry though and so adds to cost.

I get the impression the cleaner is a sensible no-audible resync using DSP, I don't know for certain though, that's my interpretation of what WSLee said in this thread. It's a good method for the limited hardware.

I've witnessed cheap Bluetooth adapters actually slowing down the music and speeding it up to maintain a consistent buffer.... kind of shooting itself in the foot really, so glad I can avoid that stupid thing now.

All of this will be moot in a few years.... eventually Bluetooth will be able to transmit standard uncompressed audio, so all these patents and attempts to resolve complicated compression issues will disappear.


----------



## HiFlight

I have attempted to download the  v.1.14 firmware update but always get redirected to www.wix.com which appears to be a web hosting site.  I used the link provided by Radsone as the source for the download.   Anybody else experiencing this issue?


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

HiFlight said:


> I have attempted to download the  v.1.14 firmware update but always get redirected to www.wix.com which appears to be a web hosting site.  I used the link provided by Radsone as the source for the download.   Anybody else experiencing this issue?



 I can't access https://www.ear-studio.com/ at present - connection refused.

Hopefully just a hosting issue.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

PiSkyHiFi said:


> I agree that AAC is the best codec at the same bitrate, it is also the most expensive computationally, which is no surprise.
> 
> I also agree that well mastered 16 bit 44.1 can't really be improved upon for nearly all human ears - they won't distinguish it from anything better, mine included, but you also need a decent analog stage of course.
> 
> ...



I'm getting my USB and Bluetooth protocols mixed a bit here I think - honestly, I don't know how Bluetooth resolves clock issues in general, I only know the USB methods.


----------



## waynes world

SubMash said:


> But, I can hear hi-pitch noise in all apt-x devices now,





> Aptx is sub-band ADPCM low complexity codec that basically cuts bits based on a frequency. Unfortunately, that leads to clearly audible high-frequency noise and in ES100 case it sometimes leads to amplification of aptx harmonics and brings sand noise.





> I still insist something is wrong with the implementation of aptx in ES100 (or with combination with my sources), but it's easily could be a fault of CSR itself, I don't know - need more tests and therefore more time.



I guess I'm lucky that I don't have bat ears and I don't pick up on the hi-pitch, hi-frequency or sand noise, on the ES100 or on any of my other BT devices - all APTX (well, I very occasionally and very temporarily do, but for 99.9% of my listening time I don't).

I'd like to test AAC or APTXHD to find out if I can hear any difference, but my S7 only supports APTX.

Anyway, like I said, I'm lucky I guess. We almost should start a poll to see how many people do and do not notice this.


----------



## SubMash (Mar 18, 2018)

PiSkyHiFi said:


> I'm getting my USB and Bluetooth protocols mixed a bit here I think - honestly, I don't know how Bluetooth resolves clock issues in general, I only know the USB methods.


Well, I just realized that CSR is not the one that does jitter cleaning. And it couldn't be, since it doesn't have any sync source.
It's a DAC. It uses own clock instead of CSR and if their clocks mismatch too much - no luck.
Or if source clock mismatch - buffer would end up eventually.



waynes world said:


> I guess I'm lucky that I don't have bat ears and I don't pick up on the hi-pitch, hi-frequency or sand noise, on the ES100 or on any of my other BT devices - all APTX (well, I very occasionally and very temporarily do, but for 99.9% of my listening time I don't). I'd like to test AAC or APTXHD to find out if I can hear any difference, but my S7 only supports APTX.
> Anyway, like I said, I'm lucky I guess. We almost should start a poll to see how many people do and do not notice this.


You should get Oreo next month. But not HD.
I don't hear high frequencies, but they make sandy noise at 8-11kHz and if things overloaded enough - you can hear it. Mosquito test is dead silent in AAC for me, but I can see it makes output signal on the recording. On APTX with enough volume, you can hear those frequencies swinging up-down and sand noise around it.

P.S. Btw - BT5 fits uncompressed PCM already and I bet it's more energy efficient than any of those codecs.
P.P.S. https://www.novelbits.io/bluetooth-5-speed-maximum-throughput/ - it just barely fits in ideal conditions 1% overhead which won't work, obviously. So some real lossless compression would be necessary - like FLAC.


----------



## antdroid

waynes world said:


> I guess I'm lucky that I don't have bat ears and I don't pick up on the hi-pitch, hi-frequency or sand noise, on the ES100 or on any of my other BT devices - all APTX (well, I very occasionally and very temporarily do, but for 99.9% of my listening time I don't).
> 
> I'd like to test AAC or APTXHD to find out if I can hear any difference, but my S7 only supports APTX.
> 
> Anyway, like I said, I'm lucky I guess. We almost should start a poll to see how many people do and do not notice this.



From what I've gathered, this seems to only affect highly sensitive IEMs. My iSine 10 and MD+ dont seem to fall into this category, so that could also be why you, like myself, don't hear it.


----------



## waynes world

SubMash said:


> Well, I just realized that CSR is not the one that does jitter cleaning. And it couldn't be, since it doesn't have any sync source.
> It's a DAC. It uses own clock instead of CSR and if their clocks mismatch too much - no luck.
> Or if source clock mismatch - buffer would end up eventually.
> 
> ...



Will Oreo do anything for me bluetooth-wise? (I took a quick look, but I couldn't find anything)

And regarding BT5, I won't be able to make use of that on my S7, will I?

Thanks.

p.s.
I am happy about this one: "Android Oreo offers the option to have Wi-Fi turn back on when you're near a known, safe Wi-Fi network, such as your home."
And ecstatic about this one LOL: "With the release of Android Oreo 8.1, Google "fixed" the hamburger emoji by putting the cheese on top of the meat. "



antdroid said:


> From what I've gathered, this seems to only affect highly sensitive IEMs. My iSine 10 and MD+ dont seem to fall into this category, so that could also be why you, like myself, don't hear it.



Great point (I forgot about that).


----------



## SubMash

waynes world said:


> Will Oreo do anything for me bluetooth-wise? (I took a quick look, but I couldn't find anything)
> 
> And regarding BT5, I won't be able to make use of that on my S7, will I?
> 
> Thanks.


You should be able to change to AAC, LDAC without hacking it. But as you can see - it doesn't stick to it after reconnection.
S7 has no BT5. But I don't even know if S8 has 2M PHY LE and even so - ES100 doesn't have it.
And even then - there are no Androids that have such codec and won't have for quite some time.
It's easy to do a custom virtual sound card for Mac/PC, but not for the phones.


----------



## waynes world

SubMash said:


> You should be able to change to AAC, LDAC without hacking it. But as you can see - it doesn't stick to it after reconnection.
> S7 has no BT5. But I don't even know if S8 has 2M PHY LE and even so - ES100 doesn't have it.
> And even then - there are no Androids that have such codec and won't have for quite some time.
> It's easy to do a custom virtual sound card for Mac/PC, but not for the phones.



I didn't realize that the S7 could be hacked to use ACC or LDAC. But I don't hack my phone, so that will be cool if I can use ACC or LDAC with my S7/Oreo. Thanks! Maybe now I will also be bugging WS for an option of sticking with or forcing a particular codec lol.


----------



## SubMash

Read a bit more about Aptx-HD https://android-review.googlesource.../+/318907/1/stack/a2dp/a2dp_vendor_aptx_hd.cc
So it's exactly same as Aptx with only 1 difference - it's +2 bit per each 5.5kHz subband.
10,6,4,4 bits per band instead of 8,4,2,2 at 4 times lower frequency than samples.

Technically >11kHz gets +100% resolution, 5.5-11kHz +50% and <5.5kHz +25%.
I assume noise at the top should significantly decrease.

Aptx was 350`800 bps, HD is 529`200. Output format only 24bit.

LDAC is the same principle, but it has 4 layers of filters instead of 2 and so 16 subbands - that should make significantly lower crossover noise spikes.

I have absolutely no idea why Samsung so evil (protects own UHQ codec that nobody needs?) by blocking free aptx-hd.
It's there and they just blocked it.


----------



## antdroid

waynes world said:


> I didn't realize that the S7 could be hacked to use ACC or LDAC. But I don't hack my phone, so that will be cool if I can use ACC or LDAC with my S7/Oreo. Thanks! Maybe now I will also be bugging WS for an option of sticking with or forcing a particular codec lol.



Android Oreo will have AptX among other CODECs built into android. It still requires the phone manufacture to license the use of it though. But if you use things like Magisk, you can enable it if your mfg does not. This can be done without Oreo as well.



SubMash said:


> Read a bit more about Aptx-HD https://android-review.googlesource.com/c/platform/system/bt/+/318907/1/stack/a2dp/a2dp_vendor_aptx_hd.cc
> So it's exactly same as Aptx with only 1 difference - it's +2 bit per each 5.5kHz subband.
> 10,6,4,4 bits per band instead of 8,4,2,2 at 4 times lower frequency than samples.
> 
> ...




I believe the manufacturer (samsung) still has to obtain license to use Apt-X HD, if I recall correctly. My phone manufacturer, Essential, couldnt put AptX/HD into their Oreo betas becaue of licensing issues, but finally released it in Oreo 8.1. You could enable it via root or via magisk systemless root though.


----------



## Bubblejuice

SubMash said:


> Connect by BT to recognize, but don't send music over it by turning it off in BT device settings.


So bluetooth has to be on even when the device is connected through a cable to be recognized? Well that sucks. :/


----------



## SubMash

Bubblejuice said:


> So bluetooth has to be on even when the device is connected through a cable to be recognized? Well that sucks. :/


When you need to use app, yes. When you don't use it - no.


----------



## rkw

waynes world said:


> And regarding BT5, I won't be able to make use of that on my S7, will I?


Doesn't matter, because BT5 offers no advantages for audio. It was discussed here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-10#post-14021985


----------



## wslee

m4rkw said:


> Do inline remotes work with the 2.5mm balanced port?



@m4rkw:
As far as I know, there's no Full-Balanced cable interface or Full-Balanced 2.5mm output port supporting inline remote controller.

If you connect any 3.5mm single-ended cable to ES100 2.5mm output through the adapter like below, for example, 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0108HJVG8?tag=3340693-headfi-20

the L-negative and R-negative output from ES100 2.5mm port eventually are tied together into 3.5mm cable common ground, 
and that will cause severe damage to the amplifier.

Also, we've reported that some of ES100 user made a 2.5mm to RCA cable, to connect it to the speaker amplifier.
The L-negative and R-negative output are also tied together because RCA Left and RCA Right are coupled into the ground by the connected amplifier.
It will cause the same damage also.

Please make sure the above, when you use 2.5mm Full-Balanced interface.

Hope this helps you.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## antdroid

wslee said:


> @m4rkw:
> As far as I know, there's no Full-Balanced cable interface or Full-Balanced 2.5mm output port supporting inline remote controller.
> 
> If you connect any 3.5mm single-ended cable to ES100 2.5mm output through the adapter like below, for example,
> ...




This is good info. I kind of knew this already but good to have confirmation.

Is it possible to do 2.5mm to dual left and right 3-pin XLR to a balanced amp and be safe?


----------



## wslee (Mar 19, 2018)

antdroid said:


> This is good info. I kind of knew this already but good to have confirmation.
> 
> Is it possible to do 2.5mm to dual left and right 3-pin XLR to a balanced amp and be safe?




Yes, it is.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XLR_connector

Please connect 2.5mm Positive and Negative output to XLR Hot and Cold, leaving XLR ground pin as opened.

FYI,
When you interface ES100 to any power amplifier or integrated amplifier,
you need to take care the input voltage, to make sure ES100 output level not to be higher than the amplifier input range.

There's a line level specification as below.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line_level

In general Hi-Fi devices support Professional line level or higher, but unfortunately, some audio devices provide no detailed specification on the input range.

ES100 amplifier is overdriven from +2.5 dB analog volume.
(+2.5 to +6.0 dB overdrive)

Please refer the  levels to prevent any saturation when you have ES100 connected to any power amplifier

*[Single Ended]*
For consumer,     ES100 @ -9dB analog volume ----> 0.305 Vrms (Consumer level input limit)
For professional, ES100 @ +2dB analog volume ----> 1.075 Vrms (ES100 output limit)

*[Differential 2xVoltage]*
For consumer,     ES100 @ -15dB analog volume ----> 0.305 Vrms (Consumer level input limit)
For professional, ES100 @ -3dB analog volume ----> 1.219 Vrms (Pro level input limit)

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## Coconut Wireles

I'm having some issues with my device seemingly restarting.  I had it happen the other day briefly but it stopped but now I'm having the issue again this morning.  While its playing music, the music just stops and I hear the load up jingle and the sometimes it plays for a little while and other times it resets again.  Not sure what fixed it last time but I don't seem to be able to replicate it this time.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

Also using iPhone 7 Plus with latest iOS and FW Version 180126 1.1.4 Lot 2


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

Coconut Wireles said:


> Also using iPhone 7 Plus with latest iOS and FW Version 180126 1.1.4 Lot 2



There's a newer firmware to try now.
I haven't tried it yet, I haven't had any issues with 1.1.4 myself. Touch wood.


----------



## Coconut Wireles (Mar 20, 2018)

PiSkyHiFi said:


> There's a newer firmware to try now.
> I haven't tried it yet, I haven't had any issues with 1.1.4 myself. Touch wood.


Thanks, maybe I'll try that tonight when I get home.

It's a very strange and finicky issue and I wonder if it has something to do with the ES100 connecting to my phone and the app independently of each other or something.  So I had the issue this morning and then it seemed to resolve itself and was working fine.  Then I went out to get coffee so I turned it off but when I came back I ran into the issue again but for just a few minutes.  It just kept what seemed like resetting the connection and when I looked it stayed connected to the app but it kept on dropping and reconnecting to the phone.  It worked so flawlessly for days I cant imagine what has changed.

UPDATE:

It doesn't seem to be related to the app as I uninstalled the app and remade the bluetooth connection to the device and still had the issue without the app installed and trying to connect.  At one point I couldn't even turn the ES100 back on until I connected it to power.  Not sure whats going on but I think I'll try updating it now and see if that helps.

UPDATE 2:

Was not able to update for some reason.  I follow the instructions to put it in the mode on a windows computer.  The light doesnt come on but when I run the update it just gives me the instructions on how to enter the mode.  When I press enter it tells me something isnt a valid operation and press any key to continue.  I press enter and it closes the update.  Then I can't power on the ES100 again unless I hook it directly to power.

It has been playing music for the past 10 minutes or so without running into the issue but it is still a concern obviously.

UPDATE 3:

the ES100 has been working flawlessly since my last update.  Not sure what is going on


----------



## Coconut Wireles

I haven’t had the issue for a while and I successfully updated the ES100 to the Firmware released yesterday. The battery levels displayed in app and through iOS notification seem to match up more but it will take more time for me to see if they are more accurate in general. Right now I’m just hoping I don’t run into that issue again.


----------



## m4rkw

It seems inline remotes don't work even with the 3.5mm output, that's a shame as the controls on the device itself are really awkward to use.


----------



## BotoxGod (Mar 21, 2018)

@wslee

Hey Wslee, been lurking over this thread here but just made an account with approval.

I was one of the few people who posted a question on Earstudio Amazon's page about the international imports. The customer service said you guys were working on FBA exports which I was waiting for.

Well then.., I bought an AKG K7XX from Massdrop and then realized I needed a portable AMP/DAC to drive them. 

So I bought the Earstudio ES 100 a little quicker than usual which I am waiting eagerly for but am going to import at a slightly higher shipping price for forwarding.

My question is since I am little new to all this stuff, can you tell me if the AKG K7XX would be powered properly through the Earstudio and App settings?

I was reading something about the AKG having low impedance and Earstudio having safe mode/voltage settings. Which when they both arrive, I just wanted to know the correct settings needed to power them.

If you can reply or a fellow Head-Fi Member that might be sweet.

Also, I'm thinking of getting another Earstudio later for my loved ones, do you think the FBA international export on Amazon would be done by a estimated time or to coincide by your Estimated European Amazon launch date of April?

Also probably a stupid question to ask as well, but is it dangerous to connect a non balanced 2.5mm cable to the 2.5mm port on the ES100?

Thanks,

Regards,
BotoxGod


----------



## tim0chan

BotoxGod said:


> @wslee
> 
> Hey Wslee, been lurking over this thread here but just made an account with approval.
> 
> ...


Yes, you'd fry it


----------



## BotoxGod

@tim0chan
I would assume so, just had to be sure.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

BotoxGod said:


> @wslee
> 
> Hey Wslee, been lurking over this thread here but just made an account with approval.
> 
> ...



It drives my HD650 pretty well and I don't just mean volume either.  It brought the HD800S to a more than loud enough volume but didnt drive them so well that I'd use the ES100 for the HD800S regularly.  I have been using it with my HD650 though and it sounds excellent to me.


----------



## antdroid

BotoxGod said:


> @wslee
> 
> Hey Wslee, been lurking over this thread here but just made an account with approval.
> 
> ...



You may want to use balanced cable for the AKG to the 2.5mm for extra juice.
I can run my HE560 and Audeze Sine sound alright with balanced. On SE IIRC, i'm maxing out the volume.


----------



## peter123

antdroid said:


> You may want to use balanced cable for the AKG to the 2.5mm for extra juice.
> I can run my HE560 and Audeze Sine sound alright with balanced. On SE IIRC, i'm maxing out the volume.



Are the AKG internally balanced?


----------



## antdroid

peter123 said:


> Are the AKG internally balanced?



No i think you have to mod it. I believe the AKG connector is a 3-pin xlr, so you would have to replace it with a 4-pin xlr.


----------



## peter123

antdroid said:


> No i think you have to mod it. I believe the AKG connector is a 3-pin xlr, so you would have to replace it with a 4-pin xlr.



Aha, thanks for clarifying!


----------



## SubMash

Just don't consider double voltage mode for 62Ohm headphones.


----------



## antdroid

peter123 said:


> Aha, thanks for clarifying!



This looks like it:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/need-help-recabling-k7xx-th-x00-to-balanced.795379/


----------



## BotoxGod

d


antdroid said:


> This looks like it:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/need-help-recabling-k7xx-th-x00-to-balanced.795379/




Sweet thanks, one day I might do this!


----------



## m4rkw

Hey, I ordered a balanced 2.5mm MMCX cable to use with Shure SE535. Is that going to work ok or would the headphones need to be balanced as well?


----------



## m4rkw

Just figured out how to get apx working on a macbook.

1. Get "Additional tools for Xcode" from here: https://developer.apple.com/download/more/

2. Run Bluetooth Explorer, enable aptx and disable AAC (for some reason for me with AAC enabled it would always use that even if I set force aptx)


----------



## peter123

m4rkw said:


> Hey, I ordered a balanced 2.5mm MMCX cable to use with Shure SE535. Is that going to work ok or would the headphones need to be balanced as well?



It'll work, all IEM's are balanced by design as long as the cable termination is balanced.


----------



## m4rkw

Does the "high performance" 3.5mm output mode increase sound quality or just volume?


----------



## m4rkw

Really loving the EQ on this thing. The bass boost profile goes really nice with SE535LTD. If anyone on here has the SE846 I'd love to hear a side by side comparison of those with a flat EQ vs the SE535LTD with the bass boost one.


----------



## PantsUK

Mannnnnnnnnnn I just sold my se535 havent even managed to buy a ES100 as theyre not shipping to the UK yet  ... typical!!!!!


----------



## m4rkw

Has anyone tried these apt-x transmitters for iphones?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/KOKKIA-i10...1548&sr=8-15&keywords=iphone+aptx+transmitter


----------



## m4rkw

@wslee is there any possibility of more granular EQ settings in a future update?


----------



## SubMash

m4rkw said:


> Does the "high performance" 3.5mm output mode increase sound quality or just volume?


It decreases output resistance and increasing current limit. No voltage increase. Thats the only thing I can use on SE846



m4rkw said:


> Really loving the EQ on this thing. The bass boost profile goes really nice with SE535LTD. If anyone on here has the SE846 I'd love to hear a side by side comparison of those with a flat EQ vs the SE535LTD with the bass boost one.


I use white filter and have to bump some high and low boost to make them sound more linear. 846 are very detailed, but frequency range is crap by design. You can bring boost anywhere, but a lot of headphones can't sustain it and start to muffle everything up top. I don't think that 535 are any worse than 846 in this regard.


----------



## m4rkw

I was reading about EQing headphones and the resonance that occurs somewhere in the high end around 7500KHz. It would be cool if we could use the EarStudio to properly equalise our headphones but it seems the EQ is a bit limited for this. Unless there’s some secret way to set the EQ frequencies that I don’t know about? Might have a look at the firmware binary later and see if they’re referenced in there somewhere.


----------



## antdroid

Just started using the new firmware. The battery percentage is closer now. My BT settings currently show 60% while app shows 64%. Before it would say 100% and 64% (respectively)... so thats an improvement.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

antdroid said:


> Just started using the new firmware. The battery percentage is closer now. My BT settings currently show 60% while app shows 64%. Before it would say 100% and 64% (respectively)... so thats an improvement.


Yeah mine is the same and I havent had those shutdown issues so I'm hoping the FW helped to fix it.


----------



## m4rkw

This is as neutral as I can get with the SE535LTD







wish it had parametric EQ


----------



## m4rkw

actually -8dB is a bit much, -7 sounds a little better. really thought i want that frequency to be more like 6.9KHz :|


----------



## wslee

BotoxGod said:


> @wslee
> 
> Hey Wslee, been lurking over this thread here but just made an account with approval.
> 
> ...



@BotoxGod:
Sorry for the late response.

As I checked AKG K7XX specification,

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/akg-k7xx-massdrop-first-edition-headphones

it provides 105dB/V sensitivity with 62-ohm impedance.

ES100 would deliver maximum 118 dB SPL to AKGK7xxx, which seems to be enough.

Unfortunately,  AKG K7XX just provide only 3-pin single-ended cable interface 
and should NEVER be connected to ES100 2.5mm balanced output.
Any connection of 2.5mm 4-pin(L-/L+/R-/R+) balanced output to single-ended(L+/R+/Common GND) interface,
eventually ties L- and R- output together into the GND and L- and R- amplifier output races and damages each other.

Hope this helps you.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## wslee

m4rkw said:


> Just figured out how to get apx working on a macbook.
> 
> 1. Get "Additional tools for Xcode" from here: https://developer.apple.com/download/more/
> 
> 2. Run Bluetooth Explorer, enable aptx and disable AAC (for some reason for me with AAC enabled it would always use that even if I set force aptx)



Also, you can run the simple commands as below:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-5#post-13967684

https://www.dropbox.com/s/r6dtk3stq5a4bnm/RADSONE EarStudio ES100 - OSX codec.pdf?dl=0

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## wslee

m4rkw said:


> Hey, I ordered a balanced 2.5mm MMCX cable to use with Shure SE535. Is that going to work ok or would the headphones need to be balanced as well?



@m4rkw:
Every unit has an electromagnetic coil, which means it should have two terminals, positive and negative, from the coil.
Both left and right ear unit have two pins, and negative pins are combined into a single pin (GND) at the end.

Since the full-balanced interface is always better than the single-ended, headphone amplifiers and headphones started to support 4-pin fully balanced interface.
2.5mm to MMCX is the most popular interface for those IEMs.

Hope you enjoy every benefit of the full-balanced interface.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## wslee

antdroid said:


> Just started using the new firmware. The battery percentage is closer now. My BT settings currently show 60% while app shows 64%. Before it would say 100% and 64% (respectively)... so thats an improvement.



@antdroid:,  @Coconut Wireles:

Thanks for the feedback on v1.1.7

For the battery level difference between iOS widget and ES100 mobile application,
we've just fixed the problem with iOS, following Apple guideline. 
But Apple guideline specifies only ten level from 0 to 9 only, limiting battery level display by 10% stepwise.
So, ES100 App battery level would be mapped to iOS Widget level with rounding as below:

100~95(ES100 app)  ----> 9: 100% (widget)
94~85 ----> 8: 90%
84~75 ----> 7: 80%
74~65 ----> 6: 70%
64~55 ----> 5: 60%
54~45 ----> 4: 50%
44~35 ----> 3: 40%
34~25 ----> 2: 30%
24~15 ----> 1: 20%
14~1 ----> 0: 10%

*Apple AirPods provides 1% stepwise battery level report, but it seems to have another closed protocol for that.

However, unfortunately we couldn't figure out the issue with Android OS, since there's no guideline. 

And we found some Android phones also work with Apple's custom AT command as iOS, 
displaying the same battery level like iPhone.

Also, v1.1.7 provides the improved linearity of the battery level report.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## wslee

m4rkw said:


> @wslee is there any possibility of more granular EQ settings in a future update?



The current version of the ES100 EQ just supports 10-bands at 0.1dB step level.
I'm afraid the adding more bands is currently not impossible because there's no more room for the DSP processing.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## m4rkw

@wslee  what about changing the frequency points of the 10 bands?


----------



## wslee

m4rkw said:


> @wslee  what about changing the frequency points of the 10 bands?



@m4rkw:
I'm so sorry, but I need to check that with our team.
And I'm afraid currently we don't have much engineering resource on supporting additional feature for ES100 anymore.
Your kind understanding would be appreciated.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## m4rkw

@wslee ok well i hope that parametric EQ might feature in the next version. are the EQ frequencies fixed in the firmware or passed from the app to the device?


----------



## SubMash

@wslee Any chance to have block feature of specific protocols to let us use it on AAC only for example?


----------



## wslee

SubMash said:


> @wslee Any chance to have block feature of specific protocols to let us use it on AAC only for example?



@SubMash:
Although it's the responsibility of the source device to select the active codec, 
your suggestion does make sense since some smartphone is not smart enough to select the codec for your preference.
Personally, I've already considered what you suggested before.
I'll check that with our team also, but currently, we've been getting too many inputs...
Appreciate your kind understanding.
Thanks a lot.
WS


----------



## wslee

m4rkw said:


> @wslee ok well i hope that parametric EQ might feature in the next version. are the EQ frequencies fixed in the firmware or passed from the app to the device?



Currently, to save the bandwidth of the EQ data, only the levels are passed to/from ES100, the frequencies are hardcoded in the F/W.


----------



## m4rkw

@wslee awesome so that means if we can find the frequencies in the firmware binary they can be remapped 

is the firmware signed? also is DFU mode independent of the firmware? eg if i get something wrong and flash a corrupted firmware image is it possible for it to break DFU mode?

thanks!


----------



## wslee

m4rkw said:


> Does the "high performance" 3.5mm output mode increase sound quality or just volume?



Every amplifer has its own current limit. 
As you increase the output level, eventually you will get the current saturation, especially for the low impedance unit.
That saturation in the current would cause distortion, resulting in unwanted harmonics and poor THD+N.
The 3.5mm 2x current mode provides twice much current than one AK4375a can do, as a result, provides better performance especially for the low impedance unit.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## m4rkw

@wslee

I've found the frequency list in the firmware, please could you confirm if I can safely modify these values?

0x195a50 - 63
0x195a52 - 125
0x195a54 - 250
0x195a56 - 500
0x195a58 - 1000
0x195a5a - 2000
0x195a5c - 4000
0x195a5e - 8000
0x195a60 - 16000

I don't know how 31.5 is represented in hex but it doesn't really matter as I don't need to change all of them.

The values are concatenated sequentially in the binary and the presence of them all in sequence, including 63, makes me pretty confident this is them. The sequential hex string - 3F 00 7D 00 FA 00 F4 01 E8 03 D0 07 A0 0F 40 1F 80 3E - does not appear at any other locations in the binary.


----------



## zolom

Thanks WS
What should be the best (and safest)  set up of 3.5 SE for SHURE SE846? 1x or 2x current? 
Thanks again


----------



## m4rkw

Ah a friend just pointed out that 0x2000 precedes the value for 63, which represents 32, so that'll probably be the first one.


----------



## m4rkw

Anyone want to volunteer their device for firmware hackery testing?  I've only got one so in the absence of input from wslee I'm reluctant to try it blind. If this works we can flatten the resonance peak that most IEMs have around 7KHz and get a more balanced sound.


----------



## m4rkw

@SubMash is the SE846 completely unusable with the 2.5mm balanced output then?


----------



## m4rkw

Ughhh so tempted to try messing with those frequencies.. my headphones sound so much better with the parametric EQ settings I have on my mac.  Really want the same on the iphone but that Equalizer app sucks.


----------



## wslee

zolom said:


> Thanks WS
> What should be the best (and safest)  set up of 3.5 SE for SHURE SE846? 1x or 2x current?
> Thanks again



3.5mm 2x current mode would give you better sound quality than the 1x current mode.


----------



## wslee

m4rkw said:


> @SubMash is the SE846 completely unusable with the 2.5mm balanced output then?



According to the specification,
http://pubs.shure.com/guide/SE846-V...618.285502712.1521806717-265453645.1521806717
SE846 has the detachable cable interface for the full-balanced tweak.
You can replace the default cable with full-balanced 4-pin 2.5mm, 
which will provide definitely better sound quality than the single-ended.
Thanks,
WS


----------



## SubMash

zolom said:


> What should be the best (and safest)  set up of 3.5 SE for SHURE SE846? 1x or 2x current?





m4rkw said:


> @SubMash is the SE846 completely unusable with the 2.5mm balanced output then?



Considering that SE846 goes down to 5Ohm - the only reasonable connection is 2x current unbalanced connection.
Even that is not optimal, but any other lower current mode makes things instantly worse.


----------



## SubMash (Mar 23, 2018)

wslee said:


> According to the specification,
> http://pubs.shure.com/guide/SE846-V...618.285502712.1521806717-265453645.1521806717
> SE846 has the detachable cable interface for the full-balanced tweak.
> You can replace the default cable with full-balanced 4-pin 2.5mm,
> ...


And listen 5Ohm headphones with 1Ohm OI? I don't have cable for it to try, but I wouldn't even consider this - 1x current mode unbalanced is significantly worse. And I doubt that balanced will outweigh it.


----------



## m4rkw

@wslee: any response on my question about tweaking the EQ frequencies in the firmware binary?  I'm very tempted to give it a try but I don't want to brick it. As long as DFU mode is independent of the firmware it should be safe to try..


----------



## wslee (Mar 23, 2018)

SubMash said:


> And listen 5Ohm headphones with 1Ohm OI? I don't have cable for it to try, but I wouldn't even consider this - 1x current mode unbalanced is significantly worse. And I doubt that balanced will outweigh it.



@SubMash, @zolom, @m4rkw:

As I mentioned before,
Both 3.5mm 1x current and 2x current mode swing max. 3.2V peak-to-peak at +2dB analog volume.
From +2.5 to + 6dB, the output will be saturated, if the source track has no headroom.

2.5mm 1x voltage mode provides the 2x current as well, but the max. voltage is limited by half.
Each positive and negative output swing max. 1.6V peak-to-peak,
eventually provide max. 3.2V peak-to-peak because it's differential.
So the output will be saturated from -3.5dB to +6dB with 2.5mm 1x voltage mode.

Regardless the impedance of IEMs, above three modes would give the same maximum power.
But 2.5mm full balanced mode always provide the relatively better performance than the single-ended.
It's not only with ES100 but also with any devices supporting both 3.5mm and 2.5mm output.
At any given hardware, the nature of full balanced circuit definitely would give you the relatively better sound quality.

The reason why we provide 2.5mm 1x voltage mode by limiting the max. Voltage by half is to protect your ears and your IEMs.

As long as you keep the analog volume lower than -3.0dB.,
both the 2.5mm 1x and 2x voltage mode doesn't make any difference at all.

Assumed with the impedance and the sensitivity of SE846,
+3dB would be too loud and might not be suitable both for your ears and your units.

In summary,
The sound quality would be:
3.5mm 1x current < 3.5mm 2x current < 2.5mm 1x voltage = 2x voltage


Hope this helps you.
WS


----------



## wslee

m4rkw said:


> @wslee: any response on my question about tweaking the EQ frequencies in the firmware binary?  I'm very tempted to give it a try but I don't want to brick it. As long as DFU mode is independent of the firmware it should be safe to try..



I don't think it's a good idea to have the F/W binary tweaked in that way. 
Personally I'd like to support PEQ, but we have limited resource. 
Appreciate your kind understanding.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## m4rkw

@wslee: why is it not a good idea?

All I want to do is remap the frequencies so I can eliminate the resonance peak that typically occurs around 7KHz (or 6.9 in my case) with IEMs. The EQ I have on my laptop sounds far better than the best I can do with the EQ in the EarStudio app because it's got 4k and 8k points whereas I need 3.1 and 6.9. If the hardware supports any frequency and it's just controlled by a list in the firmware I don't see why it wouldn't be a good idea if the result is better sound..  can you at least tell me if DFU mode can still be entered into in the presence of corrupted firmware?


----------



## SubMash

@wslee My understanding from your documents was that differential is not providing 0.5Ohm OI and 2x Current. From your message above it sounds opposite. Could you confirm that differential mode would be same OI and current limit as 2x current mode?

If so, I will go and buy balanced wire to compare.


----------



## wslee

SubMash said:


> @wslee My understanding from your documents was that differential is not providing 0.5Ohm OI and 2x Current. From your message above it sounds opposite. Could you confirm that differential mode would be same OI and current limit as 2x current mode?
> 
> If so, I will go and buy balanced wire to compare.



ES100 has two DAC/AMP ICs and each DAC/AMP has two output.
3.5mm 1x current mode uses only 2 out of 4 output ports, 
leaving 2 output ports off, to save power consumption.

The other three modes use all 4 output ports all the way and provide the same output impedance and the current limit. 
Please give it a try 2.5mm output.

Thanks,
WS


----------



## wslee

m4rkw said:


> @wslee: why is it not a good idea?
> 
> All I want to do is remap the frequencies so I can eliminate the resonance peak that typically occurs around 7KHz (or 6.9 in my case) with IEMs. The EQ I have on my laptop sounds far better than the best I can do with the EQ in the EarStudio app because it's got 4k and 8k points whereas I need 3.1 and 6.9. If the hardware supports any frequency and it's just controlled by a list in the firmware I don't see why it wouldn't be a good idea if the result is better sound..  can you at least tell me if DFU mode can still be entered into in the presence of corrupted firmware?



Well, I'm not sure because I've not tried such binary tweak.
There might be some CRC or checksum error check, and if you change some part of the binary, 
it may not work correctly.
I'm not sure because it's a black box to us as well.
WS


----------



## m4rkw

@wslee: i'm confused, how can it be a black box when you're continuing to update the firmware for it?  surely you must have the source code


----------



## wslee

m4rkw said:


> @wslee: i'm confused, how can it be a black box when you're continuing to update the firmware for it?  surely you must have the source code



We use CSR8675 Solution from Qualcomm.
The fixed ROM codes in CSR8675 handles the DFU and Qualcomm provides the development tools for making DFU binary for us.
None of the source code for DFU is there, other than the toolchain to build the DFU binary out of our ES100 F/W.
WS


----------



## m4rkw

@wslee: thanks i'll ask on the Qualcomm forums to see if I can get an answer!


----------



## Weebs

@wslee: Any idea when they will be back in stock in Canada? Also, if using through USB DAC you said it is limited to 16 bit 48kHz. Does this means that 24 bit files won't play or they will just be downgraded?  Much of my recent collection is at 24 bit 48 kHz, although I have some at 24 bit 192 kHz.


----------



## Weebs

How is the noise floor on this device? I have read most of this thread and searched. @SubMash talks about a sand noise, not sure if others have had that issue.  I have Primo8 which is a fairly sensitive set of IEMs and want to make sure I won't be annoyed by a continual hiss. My Samsung S8 only has AptX not HD so I would probably be using a combination of plug in DAC and AptX.


----------



## m4rkw

No perceptible noise floor to me with SE535LTD using the 3.5mm output.


----------



## waynes world

Weebs said:


> How is the noise floor on this device? I have read most of this thread and searched. @SubMash talks about a sand noise, not sure if others have had that issue.  I have Primo8 which is a fairly sensitive set of IEMs and want to make sure I won't be annoyed by a continual hiss. My Samsung S8 only has AptX not HD so I would probably be using a combination of plug in DAC and AptX.



Fwiw, you will also get AAC support with android 8 (Oreo), and I think that @SubMash finds that to work well with sensitive iems (search for related posts if interested).


----------



## m4rkw

Anyone know what the max bitrate of AAC over bluetooth is?  If I listen to 256kbps AAC files that is indicated in the EarStudio, if I listen to ALAC (Apple Lossless) it just shows 44.1KHz 16bit but no indication of the bitrate. Couldn't find an answer online.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse (Mar 23, 2018)

There is a chart in this article on bitrate
https://www.soundguys.com/understanding-bluetooth-codecs-15352/
I too would appreciate a feature in the app to choose which codec is preferred.
https://darko.audio/2017/03/the-inconvenient-truth-about-bluetooth-audio/



m4rkw said:


> Anyone know what the max bitrate of AAC over bluetooth is?  If I listen to 256kbps AAC files that is indicated in the EarStudio, if I listen to ALAC (Apple Lossless) it just shows 44.1KHz 16bit but no indication of the bitrate. Couldn't find an answer online.


----------



## SubMash

Weebs said:


> How is the noise floor on this device? I have read most of this thread and searched. @SubMash talks about a sand noise, not sure if others have had that issue.  I have Primo8 which is a fairly sensitive set of IEMs and want to make sure I won't be annoyed by a continual hiss. My Samsung S8 only has AptX not HD so I would probably be using a combination of plug in DAC and AptX.


The noise floor on this thing defined by choice of bluetooth codec. But with low impedance headphones, everything becomes a challenge. Sand noise is NOT noise floor - it's APTX noise generated by decoding high-frequency sound. It's not there with AAC. And it should be twice lower with APTX HD. As about hiss - your IEMs are 38Ohm - you're going to be completely fine.


waynes world said:


> Fwiw, you will also get AAC support with Android 8 (Oreo), and I think that @SubMash finds that to work well with sensitive iems (search for related posts if interested).


Sensitivity doesn't matter. Impedance - does. AAC sounds always better than aptx - it just eats battery faster and that's the reason it's not preferred by devices.


----------



## starflyer

I received a new es100 from Amazon yesterday.  I charged it overnight.  The Android app shows that the remaining charge is only 73%.  Is this normal?


----------



## Coconut Wireles (Mar 23, 2018)

starflyer said:


> I received a new es100 from Amazon yesterday.  I charged it overnight.  The Android app shows that the remaining charge is only 73%.  Is this normal?



Read the past couple pages, I think WS Lee talks about the issues with the battery indicator and android OS.

Also, a firmware update was released a few days ago that addressed it.  It made the indicator more accurate on iOS but I can't speak for the success of android although someone earlier reported that the FW helped for android too.


----------



## m4rkw

Quite tempted to buy another one of these and try the firmware hack to edit the EQ frequencies.


----------



## wslee

starflyer said:


> I received a new es100 from Amazon yesterday.  I charged it overnight.  The Android app shows that the remaining charge is only 73%.  Is this normal?



@starflyer:
No, it's not.
There might be an issue on Android OS widget battery report with ES100, but the ES100 app should display 100% when it has the battery charged fully.
Please have your ES100 updated to the latest F/W, and get back to me if you still have the problem.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## Tim Wilson

Just received my ES100 and updated the firmware today. Maybe I'm using it in an unusual way but I use an aptx HD transmitter with the ES100 while connected to my phone to use the app. The problem is when I change certain settings like the sampling rate it loses connection to the transmitter. Other settings like EQ work fine. Also I tried using the self powered option when it was connected via usb but the battery indicator still said charging.


----------



## peter123




----------



## scotvl (Mar 25, 2018)

No hiss from mine, only musical bliss with a dark black background from my 16 ohm ibasso IT01s. My LG G6 allows me to select best connection or best quality in the bluetooth options which switches the codec between aac and aptx hd instantly and they both sound amazing through the ES100, I haven't tried standard aptx yet.
The ES100 gets most of its attention because of it's one of the few bluetooth receivers with aptx HD 24 bit support but I think the real star here its the dual ak4375a DACs and the way that wslee and the radsone team implemented them minimalisticly in the sound chain that gives the ES100 its musical clean energetic highly detailed spacious and smooth sound signature straight from the dual DACs.
 Wslee I have to give you and your team a thanks and credit for creating this little gem and the app to go with it. I've been using mine for a little over a week now and it has ended my search and desire for one of the newer wifi enabled android based DAPs for now. I only bought the ES100 to replace my Sony sbh50 for on the go listening at work mainly but it sounds so good with my lg g6 as a transport over aptx hd and aac that this is all I need for now.
  I will have to give my full thoughts on its sonic signature later but I will say the ES100 doesn't only have a wide sound stage it is also deep and has a space and presence that can make for a nice 3d sound that gives instruments and vocals their own space and micro details.
  The ES100 and IT01s are a killer $200 combo together and show how far we've come in affordable audio for budget minded audiophiles.


----------



## nikonoir

Please tell me how to configure the app for the best sound. I have iPhone 5s and Periodic Audio Beryllium (3.5 mm)


----------



## wslee

Tim Wilson said:


> Just received my ES100 and updated the firmware today. Maybe I'm using it in an unusual way but I use an aptx HD transmitter with the ES100 while connected to my phone to use the app. The problem is when I change certain settings like the sampling rate it loses connection to the transmitter. Other settings like EQ work fine. Also I tried using the self powered option when it was connected via usb but the battery indicator still said charging.



@Tim Wilson:
There might be the possibility that when you change some settings too fast repetitively, ES100 wouldn't be able to handle some of them within a given time frame.
We'll update both the F/W and the App so that no command from the app is sent to ES100, until ES100 process the previous command completely if any.
Hope that the next version would fix your issue and please get back to me if not.

And when you change the power option, you need reset ES100, to have a new power option to work.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## wslee

nikonoir said:


> Please tell me how to configure the app for the best sound. I have iPhone 5s and Periodic Audio Beryllium (3.5 mm)



@nikonoir:

*[Output Mode]*
The 3.5mm 2x current mode will give you better quality than the 1x current mode. 
Just for the safety of the amplifier and ear unit, we strongly recommend locking the output mode, once you select it.

*[Volume control]*
It's the most important for the sound quality. 
Keep the iPhone volume at the maximum in any case. 
Then, adjust the output level using the analog volume.

*[EQ, Digital Filter, OSR]*
Try them and use what you prefer. 
There's no specific guideline for them.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## peter123

What's the trick to switch from 2.5mm to 3.5mm output? When I choose 3.5mm in the app it automatically goes back to 2.5mm......


----------



## wslee

peter123 said:


> What's the trick to switch from 2.5mm to 3.5mm output? When I choose 3.5mm in the app it automatically goes back to 2.5mm......



@peter123:
It depends on the 3.5mm detection.
When you plug in and out 3.5mm jack, you will see the output mode switched in real time.
If any 3.5mm plugin is detected, then ES100 set one of the 3.5mm output modes as selected.
If no 3.5mm detected, then ES100 set one of the 2.5mm output modes.
(There's no 2.5mm detection circuit since it has no ground pin.)
FYI,  some Astell and Kern DAPs have the manual 2.5mm switch option, which needs to be set manually.
And please lock the ES100 output for the safety, just in case.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## m4rkw

@wslee one thing that nearly caught me out was that the lock state goes away after a firmware upgrade


----------



## peter123

wslee said:


> @peter123:
> It depends on the 3.5mm detection.
> When you plug in and out 3.5mm jack, you will see the output mode switched in real time.
> If any 3.5mm plugin is detected, then ES100 set one of the 3.5mm output modes as selected.
> ...



Excellent stuff @wslee got it now, thanks!

So far I'm really loving this device.


----------



## SubMash

m4rkw said:


> @wslee one thing that nearly caught me out was that the lock state goes away after a firmware upgrade


As all other settings as well except eq presets (I guess presets are in app memory and not device memory, actually). Because it has to reset them.


----------



## scotvl (Mar 26, 2018)

SubMash said:


> As all other settings as well except eq presets (I guess presets are in app memory and not device memory, actually). Because it has to reset them.


I noticed the presets reset when I let someone else try the ES100 with with the app installed on their phone. I'm sure it's intended to be that way because every device we own has its own sonic signature and it makes sense for the eq settings to be device specific.


----------



## SubMash

scotvl said:


> I noticed the presets reset when I let someone else try the ES100 with with the app installed on their phone. I'm sure it's intended to be that way because every device we own has its own sonic signature and it makes sense for the eq settings to be device specific.


I like how it's done now - I saved one my ES100 profile to 1st Preset and another to 2nd. Same app connecting to different ES100 shows proper profile selected.


----------



## scotvl

SubMash said:


> I like how it's done now - I saved one my ES100 profile to 1st Preset and another to 2nd. Same app connecting to different ES100 shows proper profile selected.


I only have one ES100 so I have no way of testing that but that confirms that the EQ presets follow the app on the source device and are not stored on the ES100. I love being able to control the ES100 from the app and I find the EQ very good I just wish we could rename and change some of the existing presets into our own custom ones.


----------



## m4rkw

Can't believe I'm the only guy on a forum of audiophiles playing with this thing who wants to customise the EQ frequencies lol


----------



## scotvl

m4rkw said:


> Can't believe I'm the only guy on a forum of audiophiles playing with this thing who wants to customise the EQ frequencies lol


How do you know which one's to change do you use frequency monitoring app or just your ears? I don't usually use an eq but having it right there in the EarStudio app makes it easy to use and the bass roll off seems effective when a song or artist has artificially enhanced bass that over does it. Have you tried any other eq app that let's you edit the frequencies and if so does it correct what your missing with the EarStudio app?


----------



## antdroid

m4rkw said:


> Can't believe I'm the only guy on a forum of audiophiles playing with this thing who wants to customise the EQ frequencies lol



I wouldnt mind changing it to have more bands, but I also dont want to risk breaking my device right now either. 

I have made tweaks to the eq that I do like as is right now though.


----------



## antdroid

scotvl said:


> How do you know which one's to change do you use frequency monitoring app or just your ears? I don't usually use an eq but having it right there in the EarStudio app makes it easy to use and the bass roll off seems effective when a song or artist has artificially enhanced bass that over does it. Have you tried any other eq app that let's you edit the frequencies and if so does it correct what your missing with the EarStudio app?



First off, you need to know what you want and if you need to. Second, you can just play around with the frequencies until you find something you like. A good tip would be to look at FR curves for your headphone and see what it looks like and how far off your preferred sound signature is. It does help if you already know what you preferred sound signature is. For me, it's something very similar to the HE560 sound sig, so I can adjust to something close to that. 

One thing to be aware of with eqing is you are distorting the sound. Some headphones respond well to it and some do not at all.


----------



## Weebs

I don’t have an EarStudio, yet. Since I have entered the world of high end audio equipment I have tended to leave the EQ alone for that reason. However, when I was taught to run a sound board for live music 15 years ago I was told to run my own music through the board and play with the EQ every chance I got. If you sit down and listen to music for an hour a day for a week and tweak one of the EQ bars every minute you will very quickly learn what each does (assuming the EQ works properly)


----------



## SubMash (Mar 26, 2018)

EQ is a nice thing, but since signal comes compressed - it increases all codec noise. Unfortunately, doing agressive EQ at the source means losing resolution of codec. Ideal would be uncompressed 24 bit transmission - correction of HD650 to make flat FR requires 8.1dB headspace. SE846 requires around 22dB correction. And if you want to make linear phase output from headphones - low power MCU would not be able to do it audibly correct for the next 10 years, I think.

APTX-HD could be very handy and potentially if you calibrate to compensate for harmonics of whole system it might even work. But not with EQ after BT codec.

And graphic 10 band EQ has low chance of doing proper correction while it will certainly introduce significant phase distortion.


----------



## veraideishal (Mar 27, 2018)

Weebs said:


> How is the noise floor on this device? I have read most of this thread and searched. @SubMash talks about a sand noise, not sure if others have had that issue.  I have Primo8 which is a fairly sensitive set of IEMs and want to make sure I won't be annoyed by a continual hiss. My Samsung S8 only has AptX not HD so I would probably be using a combination of plug in DAC and AptX.



I use a pair of Etymotic HF5. 16ohm, 105dB@0.1V. It’s no Campfire Audio, but it’s still really sensitive. I listen with the analog volume set just 1.5dB from the minimum.

Let me put it this way; when I sit in a quiet room with my ES100 and start playback, I can hear the soft “pop” of the circuits springing into life before the music starts. It’s that noise-free. And when playback stops, there’s nothing like my old Bluetooth adapters’ residual hiss that abruptly cuts out when the power-saving mode kicks in. Excellent product, at a killer price.


----------



## skeptical

Can someone explain in layman's terms what is going to happen if I connect my jvc 750 16 ohm in es100's 2.5 connector with this cable adapter https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GC6LR84/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ADQJP9NWIFYM2&psc=1
 Am I going to fry my iem or es100's amplifier ? The jvc 750 can handle up to 200 mwatts in put 
Thanks.


----------



## wslee

skeptical said:


> Can someone explain in layman's terms what is going to happen if I connect my jvc 750 16 ohm in es100's 2.5 connector with this cable adapter https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GC6LR84/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ADQJP9NWIFYM2&psc=1
> Am I going to fry my iem or es100's amplifier ? The jvc 750 can handle up to 200 mwatts in put
> Thanks.



@skeptical:
Do NOT use any 2.5mm male to 3.5mm female adapters, not only with ES100 but also with any devices supporting 2.5mm  full-balance output.
I'm not sure what's the purpose of those adapters, but they will not sound properly with any 2.5mm full-balance output. Furthermore, the amplifier could be damaged.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## scotvl (Mar 27, 2018)

antdroid said:


> First off, you need to know what you want and if you need to. Second, you can just play around with the frequencies until you find something you like. A good tip would be to look at FR curves for your headphone and see what it looks like and how far off your preferred sound signature is. It does help if you already know what you preferred sound signature is. For me, it's something very similar to the HE560 sound sig, so I can adjust to something close to that.
> 
> One thing to be aware of with eqing is you are distorting the sound. Some headphones respond well to it and some do not at all.



Oh I'm familiar with adjusting an EQ been using them in 2 channel set ups and with various car systems when needed since the 70s. I was asking mr4kw why he wanted to change the stock 10 band values to custom ones and how he could tell he which ones needed it. In a previous post he said he wanted to change the 8k slider to 6.9k.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-37



 I've been using the EQ with the ES100 more than I ever have with my DAPs and phones probably because it's right there in the app and a tab away from the volume control. It is very responsive to adjustments with my IT01s and fun to play with since I listen to many genres. This is one of my presets I use with some EDM or other tracks that have bass bleeding into the midrange and it works great. You might notice that I drop the gain about 6db in the screen shot, I first tried this around the third day or about 20 hours in because I felt that the sound was a bit compressed and figured that my 16 ohm IT01s might not be letting the dac or its amplifier stretch its legs since I was getting maximum listening volume halfway on the analogue slider.
  Maybe wslee can explain if this makes sense with a sensitive IEM or if its just placebo or burn in I'm experiencing but ever since I started dropping the gain 6db with every preset I've heard much more dynamic range and now my maximum listening analogue volume is just past 3/4s.

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=677i1d&s=9








Editing to add that when I took this screen shot I was listening to music for almost 4 hours into my shift over aptx hd and my LG G6 and ES100 both still had over 80% battery left. The EarStudio  ES100 and ibasso IT01s are an efficient killer audio combo together that I love listening with every chance I get.


----------



## m4rkw

@scotvl listening to a rolling sine wave I have clear audible peaks at 3.1KHz and 6.9KHz.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

Hmm so now my ES100 connects fine to my phone and plays music but I cannot connect it to the app on my phone anymore. I’ve tried disconnecting and forgetting the device as well as uninstalling the app and resetting the phone. The app just hangs while looking for the device. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## SubMash

m4rkw said:


> @scotvl listening to a rolling sine wave I have clear audible peaks at 3.1KHz and 6.9KHz.


Are you listening fixed dB sweep? Because there are also sounds that have peaks in your ears sensitivity and it's ok - that's how you used to hear the whole world and changing this will make YOUR sound wrong.


----------



## m4rkw

SubMash said:


> Are you listening fixed dB sweep? Because there are also sounds that have peaks in your ears sensitivity and it's ok - that's how you used to hear the whole world and changing this will make YOUR sound wrong.



Yeah I know, the frequency response curve for the SE535 shows a peak between 2-3KHz. The top end looks different from what I'm hearing with the sine wave but that may just be differences between the SE535 and the SE535LTD.


----------



## SubMash

m4rkw said:


> Yeah I know, the frequency response curve for the SE535 shows a peak between 2-3KHz. The top end looks different from what I'm hearing with the sine wave but that may just be differences between the SE535 and the SE535LTD.


I mean that unless your ears are calibrated instrument - you should not rely at all on trying to do sweep without peaks by listening.


----------



## scotvl

Coconut Wireles said:


> Hmm so now my ES100 connects fine to my phone and plays music but I cannot connect it to the app on my phone anymore. I’ve tried disconnecting and forgetting the device as well as uninstalling the app and resetting the phone. The app just hangs while looking for the device.
> 
> Any suggestions?



It's happened to me a few times and I was perplexed at first when I tried the same things as you tried and it didn't fix it. What worked for me was simply powering cycling the ES100 or making sure that the bluetooth from the last device I used if different from the current source you are trying to connect was turned off. I've found you can connect to multiple devices but the app will only connect with one of them. It also happens when I try to use the app split screen with spotify or the hiby app if I don't size the Earstudio app perfectly on the screen the first time.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

scotvl said:


> It's happened to me a few times and I was perplexed at first when I tried the same things as you tried and it didn't fix it. What worked for me was simply powering cycling the ES100 or making sure that the bluetooth from the last device I used if different from the current source you are trying to connect was turned off. I've found you can connect to multiple devices but the app will only connect with one of them. It also happens when I try to use the app split screen with spotify or the hiby app if I don't size the Earstudio app perfectly on the screen the first time.



Thanks, I've been trying to power cycle the device to no avail.  I also am trying at work now where there shouldn't be any other devices trying to connect to it.  Do you know if there is a hard reset or factory settings reset?  Thanks again.


----------



## scotvl (Mar 27, 2018)

Coconut Wireles said:


> Thanks, I've been trying to power cycle the device to no avail.  I also am trying at work now where there shouldn't be any other devices trying to connect to it.  Do you know if there is a hard reset or factory settings reset?  Thanks again.


Sorry I don't know if there is a hard reset, wslee is probably sleeping right now but I'm sure he will answer your question when he logs on. Stupid question but have you tried searching for the ES100 from the device search tab in the app when this happens.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

scotvl said:


> Sorry I don't know if there is a hard reset, wslee is probably sleeping right now but I'm sure he will answer your question when he logs on. Stupid question but have you tried searching for the ES100 from the device search tab in the app when this happens.


Lol Yeah.  Is there any other way?


----------



## scotvl

Coconut Wireles said:


> Lol Yeah.  Is there any other way?


That's why I said stupid question lol, some phones bring up the app device connection dialogue automatically after you pair with the ES100 and some you have to search for yourself as described on page 8 of the manual.


https://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/fb72a4_9b291839325b49eb939cf250ab06825e.pdf


----------



## wslee

Coconut Wireles said:


> Hmm so now my ES100 connects fine to my phone and plays music but I cannot connect it to the app on my phone anymore. I’ve tried disconnecting and forgetting the device as well as uninstalling the app and resetting the phone. The app just hangs while looking for the device.
> 
> Any suggestions?



@Coconut Wireles:
Assuming you're using iOS,  I suggest checking if your ES100 is connected to ES100 App on another device.
ES100 communicates with the iOS APP over BLE link, which works without any paring process through the OS control center.
Hope this helps you.
WS


----------



## Coconut Wireles (Mar 27, 2018)

wslee said:


> @Coconut Wireles:
> Assuming you're using iOS,  I suggest checking if your ES100 is connected to ES100 App on another device.
> ES100 communicates with the iOS APP over BLE link, which works without any paring process through the OS control center.
> Hope this helps you.
> WS


I did connect it to my iPad at one point.  Would it still not connect despite being out of range of my iPad?  I made sure my ES100 wasn't connected to my iPad but if it doesnt work through a pairing process like you're telling me, then I could imagine it would still have an issue as it was paired with it through the app.  Thanks.  I'll let you know if it fixes it.

Also, since I did connect it to my iPad, how do I unpair or disconnect it?


----------



## Coconut Wireles (Mar 27, 2018)

So I didnt have the app installed on my iPad so I installed and tried to connect the ES100 and had no luck. So I uninstalled the app and forgot the Bluetooth connection on my iPad and then while it didn’t work at first, eventually I was able to discover the device on my iPhone through the app and reconnect it.

My setup is happy again.


----------



## SubMash (Mar 28, 2018)

I bought the cable from Fiio for MMCX https://www.amazon.com/Balanced-Headphone-Replacement-Cable-RC-MMXC2B/dp/B077GLL1BZ and it's just a BS.

Stock cable from SE846 is 87mOhm ground connection (assumed 184mOhm total) - that would be +37% of output impedance of ES100 which makes it 7.3:1 impedance ratio - just on the edge of 8:1 rule.

Fiio is 530mOhm ground connection (assumed 1070mOhm total) - that is *+214% of output impedance* or 3.2:1 impedance ratio which is really bad.

I've tested cable with microphone for 3.5mm - it looked thicker to me and it's *914mOhm* which makes it 2.7:1 impedance ratio.

Once again - OEM is just better because those people at least know what to do and have some decency to not do completely stupid stuff.
Those hi-fi "upgrade cables" are such a crap - I have to do it myself now... None of the manufacturers know what their resistance is. By the look of them, I can almost promise that they all just bad.

Oh, Oh and as we know - differential output is good for canceling noise and it makes sense to send such signal in twisted pairs.
So Fiio does twist it, but before split instead of 2 twisted pairs it's just twisted all 4 wire together.
Because it looks nice and who cares - most people are gullible anyway.
I don't expect there is any difference in such lengths, but anyway.


----------



## m4rkw

@SubMash I ordered a custom cable from someone on this forum, should be arriving today. I went for 45cm as that seems roughly ideal for the ES100.






I'll let you know if it sounds better than the OEM Shure cable.


----------



## zolom (Mar 28, 2018)

My balance cable (60cm)


----------



## SubMash (Mar 28, 2018)

They all do this weird twist of 4 cables... Honestly, the cable doesn't look very thick. OEM Shure is a good thick cable.
I'm just going to use thin wall silicone multiwire cables - they are very soft and bendable and I will do <100mOhm total resistance.
MMCX is 10+5mOhm, 2.5mm jack points are 5+5mOhm, so I have 75mOhm left for 2x 35cm cables which means I need 100 mOhm/meter cables.

20AWG soft silicone wire is 66mOhm per meter which can give me total 75mOhm end to end resistance above 500 mOhm OI of ES100.
One cable is 1.8mm, so 3.6mm for both which is pretty much same size as OEM as well as same resistance/meter, but much softer cable and balanced, certainly.

P.S. After second thought - it's easier to cut original OEM cable and make it short balanced one instead. I don't believe any twisting will make any measurable change for 35cm cable.


----------



## wslee (Mar 28, 2018)

SubMash said:


> I bought the cable from Fiio for MMCX https://www.amazon.com/Balanced-Headphone-Replacement-Cable-RC-MMXC2B/dp/B077GLL1BZ and it's just a BS.
> 
> Stock cable from SE846 is 87mOhm ground connection (assumed 184mOhm total) - that would be +37% of output impedance of ES100 which makes it 7.3:1 impedance ratio - just on the edge of 8:1 rule.
> 
> ...



Regardless the output impedance of amplifier device,
the additional cable resistance would divide the power to the load.

Assuming, SE846 9-ohm impedance & 0.08-ohm cable resistance,

                                  9-ohm Load impedance
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
9-ohm Load impedance + 0.08 cable resistance x 2(differential)

= 0.98

which means, you will get 98% of what you can get with ideal zero resistance cable.

Meanwhile, 0.5-ohm cable resistance would give you 90% of the output power with ideal cable.

However, I don't think it would be crucial for the overall performance
because you can simply increase the volume to compensate those output voltage loss from the cable.

The cable resistance and ability to handle a vast amount of current is really matter from the hi-power amplifier to the loudspeaker.
But to most high sensitivity IEMs, because the amplifier just delivers around 10 milliwatt, the cable is not that much critical.

Also, the key factor of the full-balanced audio interface is that they don't use the common ground.
The common ground moves back and forth and makes common mode noise to LEFT and RIGHT at the same time.
The interference from the outside to the balanced audio cable is negligible, that means we don't need the twisted pair actually not at all.
It is primarily to cancel out the common ground noise from the circuit board, not the noise from the outside interference nor the interference from the other channel.

The cable doesn't matter in the most case.
Any balanced IEM cables would give you more than 99% of the benefit that the full-balanced output provides.

Hope you guys don't put your extra money for the IEM cable.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## m4rkw

I just wanted a shorter cable so the fact that it's balanced and uses fancy materials is just a bonus.


----------



## peter123 (Mar 28, 2018)

wslee said:


> Regardless the output impedance of amplifier device,
> the additional cable resistance would divide the power to the load.
> 
> Assuming, SE846 9-ohm impedance & 0.08-ohm cable resistance,
> ...



Thanks for keeping things real!

Some people always want to make things more difficult and dramatic than they really are. Your post is a great reality check 

IMO It's really sad that one persons quest for attention (or whatever it may be)  keeps derailing this thread with BS repeatedly......


----------



## SubMash (Mar 28, 2018)

wslee said:


> Regardless the output impedance of amplifier device,
> the additional cable resistance would divide the power to the load.
> 
> Assuming, SE846 9-ohm impedance & 0.08-ohm cable resistance,
> ...


Thanks for reply. Unfortunately, Fiio cable is 1.1Ohm and SE846 impedance curve dips almost to 4.0 Ohm.





So it's a cable with >25% of load resistance at some frequencies and <7% at others.
Do you really think that has no impact on tonality? I can calculate it, but numbers already look to be audible and it's not fixable by volume change.

Now damping factor - source impedance includes cable impedance. So you have 0.5Ohm + 1.1Ohm for output vs 4.2 for load. Do you know why I shouldn't care about it at all? I don't know if armatures have ringing with low damping, but I'm not into getting more harmonics than I have already.

My plan, as I've said to simply cut OEM cable and solder it to 2.5mm connector. 3$ mod.

P.S. My post was just about another example how stock parts are much better than "upgrade".


----------



## tim0chan

SubMash said:


> Thanks for reply. Unfortunately, Fiio cable is 1.1Ohm and SE846 impedance curve dips almost to 4.0 Ohm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could u measure the diameter of the conductors? Would love to see how much material is in that stock cable. Don't measure the shielding


----------



## SubMash

tim0chan said:


> Could u measure the diameter of the conductors? Would love to see how much material is in that stock cable. Don't measure the shielding


It will be hard to measure it - it's multiple threads and I won't have a lot to wind it. But based on resistance (and I've used high precision industrial microohmeter) its AWG20.

I like Fiio ear hooks and wire is compact and soft. For 16-32 Ohm IEM it's really good option.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse

One quick fix I found for cables that are too long is to braid them. I did this with both of my kz's and works quite well with my earstudio.


----------



## scotvl

Lunar Eclipse said:


> One quick fix I found for cables that are too long is to braid them. I did this with both of my kz's and works quite well with my earstudio.


Do you have any pictures and maybe instructions to get the right braid? Thanks


----------



## wslee

SubMash said:


> Thanks for reply. Unfortunately, Fiio cable is 1.1Ohm and SE846 impedance curve dips almost to 4.0 Ohm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The simple difference between the 7% voltage loss @ low-frequency range and the 25% voltage loss around 5KHz might seem to be crucial.
But those voltage losses are needed to be translated into power.
And eventually, the electrical power curve across the frequency is needed to be translated into acoustic sound pressure level, which requires the sensitivity spec across the frequency.
Unfortunately, we only have the sensitivity specification defined at a specific frequency.
Directly, you may able to have the apple to apple comparison, measuring acoustical response using the equipment.
Plus we need to consider the equal loudness contour as well.
(It seems quite similar to the above graph, by the way.)



The less loss is, the better, I agree.
But the point is that the overall sound difference wouldn't be that much huge as 7% or 25%.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## antdroid (Mar 28, 2018)

I made my own short cables. You can get pre-made cables that are short on Aliexpress (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/diy-short-earphone-cable-50cm/32844376272.html) for a few bucks and do it yourself. Just takes a soldering iron and some patience to do your first one. After that, you can crank them out in a few minutes. 

I just made a balanced cable for a user on here. It's a bit crazy how much cables can cost when you can do it yourself for just a few bucks. While I am a materials engineer/scientist, I don't know how much an effect higher purity copper or "silver" wire will make a difference over such a short distance and such low power transmission that headphones need. It seems more like justifying price tags to me. Balanced input is another thing I am using but sometimes there's no audible difference unless the amp is underpowered for the specific headphone I am using and balanced helps. I find it does help planar magnetic headphones out in this use-case, but doesnt help my low impedance, mid-high sensitive dynamics.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse (Mar 28, 2018)

scotvl said:


> Do you have any pictures and maybe instructions to get the right braid? Thanks


----------



## antdroid

Lunar Eclipse said:


>




I took a KZ cable and made it under 2 feet for my sines:

https://imgur.com/a/Ue80t

I've since put these away in storage and made a cleaner looking set with the cables I posted just earlier.


----------



## scotvl

Lunar Eclipse said:


>




Nice work, thanks.


----------



## Researcher

hello, is it possible to wire earstudio by iphone through any adapter ?


----------



## tim0chan

Researcher said:


> hello, is it possible to wire earstudio by iphone through any adapter ?


What do u mean and why would u even want to do that?


----------



## Oscar-HiFi (Mar 29, 2018)

SubMash said:


> It will be hard to measure it - it's multiple threads and I won't have a lot to wind it. But based on resistance (and I've used high precision industrial microohmeter) its AWG20.
> 
> I like Fiio ear hooks and wire is compact and soft. For 16-32 Ohm IEM it's really good option.



What... no way are they 20awg (physically impossible)

you have 2 lots of conductors in a cable that measures roughly 1.3mm on the outside. You have the jacket and the shielding to get through to the - and + conductors.

The one that @m4rkw is using uses 26awg toxic cables cable.

Not all cables use the same insulation thickness, but this is helpful:


----------



## antdroid

Researcher said:


> hello, is it possible to wire earstudio by iphone through any adapter ?



I just tried using my camera connection kit with the earstudio through usb to my ipad and it works


----------



## SubMash (Mar 29, 2018)

wslee said:


> The simple difference between the 7% voltage loss @ low-frequency range and the 25% voltage loss around 5KHz might seem to be crucial.
> But those voltage losses are needed to be translated into power.
> And eventually, the electrical power curve across the frequency is needed to be translated into acoustic sound pressure level, which requires the sensitivity spec across the frequency.
> Unfortunately, we only have the sensitivity specification defined at a specific frequency.
> ...


Well, there is a reason why impedance of IEM different at a different frequency - it does use it to drive whatever FR they were designed for - I agree.

But, unfortunately, when you going to use Fiio cable - it will be 7% and 25%. If you use a stock cable - it will be more like 1 and 4%.
So this power loss was not designed into IEM and it's a loss in the cable heat - it's not used for any other work except just that - heat a cable.

So whatever sensitivity specs or loudness contour - Fiio cable would unevenly lose a lot of power on different frequencies compare to stock cable.
And such massive power loss deviation cannot be unnoticed.

I'm also reminding about horribly low damping factor that such ratio of cable to load makes... 
At the same time, stock cable doesn't have such issue.


----------



## antdroid

Oscar-HiFi said:


> What... no way are they 20awg.
> 
> you have 2 lots of conductors in a cable that measures 1.3mm on the outside. You have the jacket and the shielding to get through to the - and + conductors.
> 
> The one that @m4rkw is using uses 26awg toxic cables cable.



Yea 20AWG seems very large for IEM cables. Thats getting into bookshelf speaker territory copper. I have another fiio cable that uses the silver braided look and I'm guessing its 26 or 28 awg at best, if not 30.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

antdroid said:


> Yea 20AWG seems very large for IEM cables. Thats getting into bookshelf speaker territory copper. I have another fiio cable that uses the silver braided look and I'm guessing its 26 or 28 awg at best, if not 30.



The inner conductors of the Shure cable are likely 30-32awg at best. I have updated my original post showing rough AWG sizes.


----------



## m4rkw

Hi @Oscar-HiFi thanks for the cable, it's much better now with the bendy-lighter trick 

It's possible I am hearing an improvement in sound quality over the Shure cable but I really can't be shure (lol) could just be my imagination.  Don't have an easy way to A/B test.


----------



## SubMash (Mar 29, 2018)

Oscar-HiFi said:


> What... no way are they 20awg (physically impossible)
> 
> you have 2 lots of conductors in a cable that measures roughly 1.3mm on the outside. You have the jacket and the shielding to get through to the - and + conductors.
> 
> ...



So here is stock cable resistance and some fancy aftermarket.









MMCX connector + jack is 15mOhm. It's roughly 1-meter cable. It has a resistance of 20-21AWG.
So it clearly can't be 30AWG...


----------



## Oscar-HiFi (Mar 29, 2018)

SubMash said:


> So here is stock cable resistance and some fancy aftermarket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So basically 0.91 and 0.087. I did not measure my cable. Also resistance and cable size should not be confused, as I said the shure one is not 20awg.

Also I would like to know the source of the measurements. They are purely measuring the ground signal, which may be different to the conductor signal depending on how the cable is constructed, so I don't trust them.

Also that is not a fancy aftermarket cable, its a cheap aliexpress one.

According to this user, the stock cable is actually 0.4Ohm: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/shure-se846-impressions-thread.675219/page-1155#post-13283476


----------



## SubMash (Mar 29, 2018)

Oscar-HiFi said:


> So basically 0.91 and 0.087. I did not measure my cable. Also resistance and cable size should not be confused, as I said the shure one is not 20awg.
> Also I would like to know the source of the measurements. They are purely measuring the ground signal, which may be different to the conductor signal depending on how the cable is constructed, so I don't trust them.
> Also that is not a fancy aftermarket cable, its a cheap aliexpress one.


Well, it was fancy 20$ price. It looks fancy compared to the stock cable. Stock is boring black rubber - no imagination at all.

I see no reason to discuss the size of cable - you refer to the table of power lines...
I said that it has a resistance of 20AWG. Most certainly it has copper inside, so the size of the conductor itself would be comparable.

I don't know who is "they" that you refer to - it's me who measures it in the photo.
I don't have spare MMCX socket to measure signal wire (and no way I can properly do 4 point test on the plug), but I'm sure that Shure doesn't use thicker conductor for the ground than for the signal.

Again - I have SE846. It's quite probable that my cable is thicker. This guy you refer too - he may be used just a regular multimeter to measure resistance - it's kinda useless.


----------



## SubMash

This is Fiio cable


----------



## Researcher

antdroid said:


> I just tried using my camera connection kit with the earstudio through usb to my ipad and it works



could you make a comment on any improvement of it over Bluetooth?


----------



## p50kombi

Oscar-HiFi said:


> So basically 0.91 and 0.087. I did not measure my cable. Also resistance and cable size should not be confused, as I said the shure one is not 20awg.
> 
> Also I would like to know the source of the measurements. They are purely measuring the ground signal, which may be different to the conductor signal depending on how the cable is constructed, so I don't trust them.
> 
> ...




Is it not an idea for you guys to move this to a seperate thread?
My email box is exploding with messages related to cables and not to the radsone  
Although it is interesting stuff, it might get more feedback if you make a dedicated thread for it instead of burrying it in here


----------



## X-Frame

Hello everyone. I just received my unit today and have been listening to it via my LZ A4’s and a Silver 3.5mm Cable.

I am going to check out purchasing a shorter 2.5mm Balanced Cable too in order to take full advantage of this device.

Question but am I crap out of luck having only a Mac where I won’t be able to update its firmware? Is Mac support coming soon?


----------



## antdroid (Mar 29, 2018)

X-Frame said:


> Hello everyone. I just received my unit today and have been listening to it via my LZ A4’s and a Silver 3.5mm Cable.
> 
> I am going to check out purchasing a shorter 2.5mm Balanced Cable too in order to take full advantage of this device.
> 
> Question but am I **** out of luck having only a Mac where I won’t be able to update its firmware? Is Mac support coming soon?



i havent tried it for this application, but when I had a macbook in the past, WINE (WINE is not an emulator) was my best friend. That and Virtualbox for more functionality.


----------



## m4rkw

vmware worked for me.


----------



## Elzizo

sandy1010 said:


> Just got mine. Only 30 mins play time so far but very impressed.
> 
> Firmware update easy.
> 
> ...


Have you tried Ursine Audio? Jarrod makes great cables and can make a custom short cable for you for very reasonable.


----------



## waynes world

So @peter123 , have you had a chance to form an opinion? Inquiring minds must know!


----------



## peter123 (Mar 31, 2018)

waynes world said:


> So @peter123 , have you had a chance to form an opinion? Inquiring minds must know!



So far I've only got a chance to test it out with the HD569, Super Audio 6, Rhythmos SD7 and Brainwavz B400 but it's performance has been great wit all of them. I've used the Galaxy S8 (Aptx) and LG G5 (Aptx HD) as sources and they've both worked great so far with extremely few drop outs.

This is what I just posted about it in another thread when looking for shorter cables for it:

"Exactly, I'm totally digging the Radsone EarStudio so far (enough to probably never buy another DAP again) and I've got the FiiO short MMCX single ended cable that works great but I'd like some 2-pin options as well since both the Big Dipper and ASG-1PLUS uses that connector. I'll probably pick up the balanced MMCX version from FiiO as well until other manufacturers start to catch up. Maybe I'll ask Lee if VE can start making them....."

And:
" For portable use my priority is simplicity over sound quality as soon as I find the latter acceptable enough not to bother me.

I've already got a few very good DAPs and portable DACs and might not have said what I did if I hadn't but I see myself stream a lot more music lately than I used to and the way I feel right now I'd never buy a DAP with streaming capabilities (for several reasons such as price, user friendly, possible interference from WiFi connection etc). Also the EarStudio is super lightweight, I can take phonecalls through it (even in balanced mode) and it's powerful enough to drive anything I'd like to use on the move. For me it's the perfect balance between usability and sound quality, as always YMMV of course 

Edit: I've also experienced extremely few drop outs with it so far."

I just came home from a trip to NYC but I'll share more impressions with it paired with more IEM's and headphones as well as compare it to some of my other stuff when it comes to sound quality when I get the time.


----------



## X-Frame

peter123 said:


> So far I've only got a chance to test it out with the HD569, Super Audio 6, Rhythmos SD7 and Brainwavz B400 but it's performance has been great wit all of them. I've used the Galaxy S8 (Aptx) and LG G5 (Aptx HD) as sources and they've both worked great so far with extremely few drop outs.
> 
> This is what I just posted about it in another thread when looking for shorter cables for it:
> 
> ...



Hey Peter, could you possibly link which FiiO balanced cable you are looking to get? Just want to make sure I am looking at the same one since I am looking to grab one for my LZ A4’s to use with this device. Thank you!

This it?
FiiO Balanced Headphone cable with MMCX connectors https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073GQ1BYB/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_QC9VAbZ4ARMKY


----------



## waynes world

Awesome @peter123! Thanks for the impressions. Nice to hear that you are enloying the es100 as much as I am


----------



## HiFlight

peter123 said:


> So far I've only got a chance to test it out with the HD569, Super Audio 6, Rhythmos SD7 and Brainwavz B400 but it's performance has been great wit all of them. I've used the Galaxy S8 (Aptx) and LG G5 (Aptx HD) as sources and they've both worked great so far with extremely few drop outs.
> 
> This is what I just posted about it in another thread when looking for shorter cables for it:
> 
> ...



My experience with the EarStudio mirrors that of Peter123.   Connectivity is superb and the sound quality belies the tiny size!   The latest firmware update went smoothly and added some very useful features.   I can recommend it without reservation!


----------



## yoowan

@peter123 thanks a lot for your first impressions! Very promising device.

Just curious to know whether there was a lot of hissing with Brainwavz B400? Although Fiio BTR1 (that's the one I have) is a very capable device, listening on them with more sensitive earphones like the Brainwavz is not very pleasant.


----------



## scotvl (Mar 31, 2018)

peter123 said:


> So far I've only got a chance to test it out with the HD569, Super Audio 6, Rhythmos SD7 and Brainwavz B400 but it's performance has been great wit all of them. I've used the Galaxy S8 (Aptx) and LG G5 (Aptx HD) as sources and they've both worked great so far with extremely few drop outs.
> 
> This is what I just posted about it in another thread when looking for shorter cables for it:
> 
> ...




Nice impressions Peter, I've been enjoying mine so much I haven't even listened to my FiiO x3ii since I bought the ES100. I only picked it up for on the go use but it sounds more spacious detailed and musical than the x3ii and x5ii. I haven't had a chance to audition any of the current DAP offerings so I can't compare it them but what I'm hearing and enjoying  has ended my search for one of the newer android DAPs for now.
  I'm using mine with the IT01s via the 3.5mm 2x current output over aptx hd with a lg g6 and I've been getting extremely good battery life. I've been averaging about 60% left after 7 hours of listening on both the ES100 and g6 while at work and this is with the g6 at my workbench while I am walking up to 100 feet away all day without any drop outs. I am extremely impressed with the ES100 and the app to go with it.


----------



## peter123

yoowan said:


> @peter123 thanks a lot for your first impressions! Very promising device.
> 
> Just curious to know whether there was a lot of hissing with Brainwavz B400? Although Fiio BTR1 (that's the one I have) is a very capable device, listening on them with more sensitive earphones like the Brainwavz is not very pleasant.



Hi, 
I've only been listening with the B400 for a couple of hours today while doing other things (meaning no critical listening to find faults or details) but I didn't notice any hiss when using them this way.

I'll get back to you when I get some more time to listen more focused.


----------



## peter123

waynes world said:


> Awesome @peter123! Thanks for the impressions. Nice to hear that you are enloying the es100 as much as I am



No worries mate, yeah I'm definitely enjoying it


----------



## peter123

yoowan said:


> @peter123 thanks a lot for your first impressions! Very promising device.
> 
> Just curious to know whether there was a lot of hissing with Brainwavz B400? Although Fiio BTR1 (that's the one I have) is a very capable device, listening on them with more sensitive earphones like the Brainwavz is not very pleasant.



It seems that I made a mistake. I saw (and added to my cart) a FiiO cable on Aliexpress there was listed as balanced, now when I checked it to share the link it seems as if the listing is for the standard single ended cable after all so back to square one I'm afraid. 

I'll keep looking and will share here if I can find a 60cm cable.


----------



## m4rkw

ES100 is one of the best devices I've ever owned. Absolutely love it.


----------



## m4rkw

BTW guys I got a cable from @Oscar-HiFi 45cm balanced that is perfect for the ES. Recommended.


----------



## Elzizo

Alright, you folks convinced me. Time to mash my face on a keyboard and have Amazon magically deliver some audible bliss. I've been waiting on the Beyerdynamic Amiron Home wireless, but this seems like a really good solution as well.

Thank you to those that have provided feedback and their review.


----------



## peter123

m4rkw said:


> BTW guys I got a cable from @Oscar-HiFi 45cm balanced that is perfect for the ES. Recommended.



Interesting, that's Hifiheadphones right? 

Was it an MMCX cable and how much was it?


----------



## Elzizo (Apr 1, 2018)

Well, I just got my new Radsone EarStudio and holy cow! I can't stop smiling as I write this. This thing is TINY. I am currently pairing it with a set of MassDrop AKG 7XX, and I could not be happier in gigantic soundstage bliss.

I am not even sure why I own a Fiio X5 Gen 3 now. I do not have much in the way of hi-res audio, and mostly stream Spotify. For my needs, this little thing is absolutely perfect! 2x power gain on 3.5mm and 2.5mm is also pretty awesome for some of my more demanding cans.

Pic is the EarStudio compared to an iPhone 6S Plus.




Now to see how it pairs with literally everything I own. More to come


----------



## scotvl

Elzizo said:


> Well, I just got my new Radsone EarStudio and holy cow! I can't stop smiling as I write this. This thing is TINY. I am currently pairing it with a set of MassDrop AKG 7XX, and I could not be happier in gigantic soundstage bliss.
> 
> I am not even sure why I own a Fiio X5 Gen 3 now. I do not have much in the way of hi-res audio, and mostly stream Spotify. For my needs, this little thing is absolutely perfect! 2x power gain on 3.5mm and 2.5mm is also pretty awesome for some of my more demanding cans.
> 
> ...



The sound stage is surprisingly nice isn't it, it's not just wide but deep and surrounds you and gives instruments and vocals nice separation and space of their own. I also love the impact and slam of the bass and the crisp airy treble, cymbals crash and shimmer on forever delicately finishing through the rest of the mix. Quite a bargain in audiophile bliss for $99 bucks.


----------



## Elzizo

scotvl said:


> The sound stage is surprisingly nice isn't it, it's not just wide but deep and surrounds you and gives instruments and vocals nice separation and space of their own. I also love the impact and slam of the bass and the crisp airy treble, cymbals crash and shimmer on forever delicately finishing through the rest of the mix. Quite a bargain in audiophile bliss for $99 bucks.


I could not agree with you more. This little device is as good as my Schiit Jotenheim or Topping DX7. I am honestly in audio nirvana ignoring all my out-law relatives listening to some of the best music playback I have heard in a long time. Cheers to those that designed this. It is honestly amazing and worth more than its paltry asking price of $99.


----------



## Ocelitgol

I just got myself this unit and I need help. There might be something wrong with my settings but the battery doesn't last long for me. I've updated to the latest version. Running at 1x current 3.5mm port (supposedly the best settings for battery life?) but it drains around 55% - 60% after 5 hours on aptx mode. is this normal? 
Can someone post their settings or give me some tips? (i've tried searching the thread but no luck).


----------



## AV1611

Elzizo said:


> I could not agree with you more. This little device is as good as my Schiit Jotenheim or Topping DX7. I am honestly in audio nirvana ignoring all my out-law relatives listening to some of the best music playback I have heard in a long time. Cheers to those that designed this. It is honestly amazing and worth more than its paltry asking price of $99.


I love using mine with my 1ft.cable in the gym clipped to my work out shirt.


----------



## wslee

stormers said:


> I just got myself this unit and I need help. There might be something wrong with my settings but the battery doesn't last long for me. I've updated to the latest version. Running at 1x current 3.5mm port (supposedly the best settings for battery life?) but it drains around 55% - 60% after 5 hours on aptx mode. is this normal?
> Can someone post their settings or give me some tips? (i've tried searching the thread but no luck).



@stormers:
ES100 Bluetooth streaming with no load normally consumes 20~22mA of the battery per hour, 
which means streaming with the output mute would last 16~17 hours with the built-in 350mA battery.

When loaded with the matched IEM or headphones, it depends on the how much power ES100 provides to the load.
In the other word, depending on the output level, ES100 may not provide 14 Hours streaming as noted in the specification, 
because the 14 hours is assumed with a somewhat low output level.

The battery percentage displayed in the ES100 mobile app has been fixed to be linear since the v1.1.7 update.
Thus, if the ES100 consumes 55% of the battery for 5 hours, the remain 45%~1% of the battery will last 4 hours.
And after the low battery warning at 1% battery, ES100 will last another 20~30 minutes till it's off.

Your kind understanding would be appreciated.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## Ocelitgol

wslee said:


> @stormers:
> ES100 Bluetooth streaming with no load normally consumes 20~22mA of the battery per hour,
> which means streaming with the output mute would last 16~17 hours with the built-in 350mA battery.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation. Question: do options like DCT or DAC over sampling rate affect battery?


----------



## tim0chan

stormers said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Question: do options like DCT or DAC over sampling rate affect battery?


Yes, activating oversampling will impact battery life. I'm not sure abt the DCT tho


----------



## wslee

stormers said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Question: do options like DCT or DAC over sampling rate affect battery?



@stormers:

The battery life depends on the output level mostly, 
but the optional features may consume 10% more battery.

For example, 
if assumed with 35mA/hour with a certain level of output,

*350mA Battery / 35mA per hour = 10 hours*

and with the optional features on,

*350mA Battery / (35mA + 2mA 2xCurrent mode + 1mA DCT & EQ + 2mA any DAC OSR) = 8.75 hours
*
As you may know,
if you want to have longer battery life, I suggest using high-sensitivity IEM.
Because the high-sensitivity IEM would give you enough acoustic loudness at a lower electric power 
and ES100 doesn't need to deliver a large amount of output power to rock the IEM.

The high-sensitivity IEM can save the amplifier out of the power consumption and the hard work, 
eventually, helping the amplifier operate in the best condition.

Hope this helps you.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## b1uemchen

Any date for a european release?


----------



## PantsUK

Was just about to ask that lol UK release update please


----------



## Elzizo (Apr 2, 2018)

I can confirm that the Radsone Earstudio drives the Sennheiser HD650s with absolute ease at -15dB for the analog volume with your source volume all the way up. This thing is an absolute beast to be able to drive 300 ohm headphones without so much as a sweat with plenty of headroom. The sound is just as good as on my Schiit Jotenheim, with excellent clarity, separation, and depth.

Now to see how the Earstudio handles a pair of MassDrop Fostex TR-X0 Planar headphones, which are by far my hardest to drive cans. More to come!


----------



## dosley01

Just received mine last week and for me the jury is still out, but my biggest issue is the Bluetooth range.  If I put my iPhone 6+ in my back pocket, i start experiencing dropouts.  Am I asking too much for it to reach the ES100 hanging from my neck on a lanyard?   I'd like to keep it but 3 feet of BT range seems unacceptable.


----------



## antdroid

dosley01 said:


> Just received mine last week and for me the jury is still out, but my biggest issue is the Bluetooth range.  If I put my iPhone 6+ in my back pocket, i start experiencing dropouts.  Am I asking too much for it to reach the ES100 hanging from my neck on a lanyard?   I'd like to keep it but 3 feet of BT range seems unacceptable.



I've used it much further away from my phone than that with no issues. I'm using an Essential PH-1 android phone.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

Elzizo said:


> I can confirm that the Radsone Earstudio drives the Sennheiser HD650s with absolute ease at -15dB for the analog volume with your source volume all the way up. This thing is an absolute beast to be able to drive 300 ohm headphones without so much as a sweat with plenty of headroom. The sound is just as good as on my Schiit Jotenheim, with excellent clarity, separation, and depth.
> 
> Now to see how the Earstudio handles a pair of MassDrop Fostex TR-X0 Planar headphones, which are by far my hardest to drive cans. More to come!



Yeah it drives the 650 surprisingly well and even drove my 800S admirably for such a small device.  Makes you wonder what Earstudio is getting right that other brands that do wired and wireless alternatives can't seem to do.


----------



## Coconut Wireles (Apr 2, 2018)

dosley01 said:


> Just received mine last week and for me the jury is still out, but my biggest issue is the Bluetooth range.  If I put my iPhone 6+ in my back pocket, i start experiencing dropouts.  Am I asking too much for it to reach the ES100 hanging from my neck on a lanyard?   I'd like to keep it but 3 feet of BT range seems unacceptable.



I have that same issue.  I think our butts are too big lol

Seriously though it does have more range but the body does seem to interfere with the signal substantially.  I can walk away about 30 feet from it without losing signal but if I go behind any obstacles I have dropouts too.  I don't really care about range in that sense but I didn't expect dropouts from having my phone in my back pocket lol



antdroid said:


> I've used it much further away from my phone than that with no issues. I'm using an Essential PH-1 android phone.



Yeah, me as well but for some reason just going into my back pocket has issues sending signal through my thick body I guess 

Also, I'm using this with an iPhone 7 Plus.


----------



## dosley01

Coconut Wireles said:


> I have that same issue.  I think our butts are too big lol
> 
> Seriously though it does have more range but the body does seem to interfere with the signal substantially.  I can walk away about 30 feet from it without losing signal but if I go behind any obstacles I have dropouts too.  I don't really care about range in that sense but I didn't expect dropouts from having my phone in my back pocket lol
> 
> ...



Thanks for the laugh!  My "Dad" bod could be the problem..... 

Making sure the top of the phone is pointing up has helped a bit since that's where the BT antenna is.  I also usually have the ES100 clipped to a lanyard with my Work ID so I wonder if the RFID tag isn't helping.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

antdroid said:


> I've used it much further away from my phone than that with no issues. I'm using an Essential PH-1 android phone.





dosley01 said:


> Thanks for the laugh!  My "Dad" bod could be the problem.....
> 
> Making sure the top of the phone is pointing up has helped a bit since that's where the BT antenna is.  I also usually have the ES100 clipped to a lanyard with my Work ID so I wonder if the RFID tag isn't helping.


The laughs are always free here  

Also, thats a good idea.  I didn't even think about the orientation of my phone.  I always put my phone in my pocket top down so when I grab it out it is orientated to use straight out of the pocket.  I'm gonna try leaving it with the top facing up too, thanks.


----------



## Elzizo (Apr 2, 2018)

dosley01 said:


> Thanks for the laugh!  My "Dad" bod could be the problem.....
> 
> Making sure the top of the phone is pointing up has helped a bit since that's where the BT antenna is.  I also usually have the ES100 clipped to a lanyard with my Work ID so I wonder if the RFID tag isn't helping.



I am using a Google Pixel XL as my primary phone paired with the Earstudio. To test out my hypothesis that it's apple Bluetooth codec that may be causing the audio hiccups folks above have been experiencing, I tried the Earstudio on my wife's Apple 6S Plus, and low and behold when the device is not line of sight (in my back pocket), you do get some drops in the audio playback. I tried the same thing with the Pixel, and no problems with the audio cutting out. I do have HD Jitter Cleaner turned on, and I am using the 3.5mm out on the Earstudio.

As another reference point, aptX HD 24bit/48khz is the codec the Earstudio device defaults to on the Pixel for the Bluetooth codec, and on the Apple 6S+ it defaults to AAC. I am not using the Ambient noise feature and this has been disabled.

Lastly, I am on firmware 1.14. I will see if there are any changes when I upgrade the firmware.


----------



## peter123

Coconut Wireles said:


> Yeah it drives the 650 surprisingly well and even drove my 800S admirably for such a small device.  Makes you wonder what Earstudio is getting right that other brands that do wired and wireless alternatives can't seem to do.



What other devices have you compared it too? Although I really dig the package that the EarStudio offer I wouldn't say that it's significantly better in sq than the Dacport Slim, Opus #11 or the Shanling M1 to mention a few.


----------



## scotvl

Elzizo said:


> I am using a Google Pixel XL as my primary phone paired with the Earstudio. To test out my hypothesis that it's apple Bluetooth codec that may be causing the audio hiccups folks above have been experiencing, I tried the Earstudio on my wife's Apple 6S Plus, and low and behold when the device is not line of sight (in my back pocket), you do get some drops in the audio playback. I tried the same thing with the Pixel, and no problems with the audio cutting out. I do have HD Jitter Cleaner turned on, and I am using the 3.5mm out on the Earstudio.
> 
> As another reference point, aptX HD 24bit/48khz is the codec the Earstudio device defaults to on the Pixel for the Bluetooth codec, and on the Apple 6S+ it defaults to AAC. I am not using the Ambient noise feature and this has been disabled.
> 
> Lastly, I am on firmware 1.14. I will see if there are any changes when I upgrade the firmware.


I'm using a LG g6 and it defaults to aptx hd but in the bluetooth settings you can choose best quality which is aptx hd or best connection which is aac. I've been using both up to 100' away without problems so I think it is more to do with whatever bluetooth chip Apple is using more than the codec.
I should add that my g6 doesn't have a sim in it though if that makes any difference.  My son gave it to me when he got his V30 and I just can't leave the screen on my note 4 so I use the g6 with 128gb micro sd as an aptx hd transport along with the ES100.
On another note I'm more than impressed with what I'm hearing through aptx hd and aac but I  just found out that when we get the Oreo update the g6 will be getting Ldac so maybe wslee can let us pay the Sony licensing fee as an in app upgrade since he said the bluetooth chip in the ES100 would support it.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

peter123 said:


> What other devices have you compared it too? Although I really dig the package that the EarStudio offer I wouldn't say that it's significantly better in sq than the Dacport Slim, Opus #11 or the Shanling M1 to mention a few.


Actually I guess its not fair for me to say that it is getting right what alternatives are not.  My experience has been with bluetooth headphones and not a dedicated bluetooth receiver which are definitely going to be different or at least I would expect them to be.  I researched a variety of similar receivers but this is my first dedicated one.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

peter123 said:


> What other devices have you compared it too? Although I really dig the package that the EarStudio offer I wouldn't say that it's significantly better in sq than the Dacport Slim, Opus #11 or the Shanling M1 to mention a few.


Actually after looking at the 3 you mentioned I should note that I am more referring to the ES100 in terms of its ability to act as a bluetooth receiver and not just its' portable DAC/Amp capabilities.


----------



## wslee

b1uemchen said:


> Any date for a european release?



No later than the end of April, Amazon Europe will be available.
We're still working on it.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## wslee (Apr 3, 2018)

Just released ES100 v1.1.7 F/W and mobile app.

- Added A2DP supported codec option
- Stability improvement in setting DAC filter, OSR, HD Jitter cleaner
- Added auto reboot when setting device power option

Thanks and Regards,
WS

Edited: v1.1.7 ---> v1.1.8


----------



## Lunar Eclipse

Very cool. Thank you!


wslee said:


> Just released ES100 v1.1.7 F/W and mobile app.
> 
> - Added A2DP supported codec option
> - Stability improvement in setting DAC filter, OSR, HD Jitter cleaner
> ...


----------



## SubMash (Apr 3, 2018)

wslee said:


> Just released ES100 v1.1.7 F/W and mobile app.
> 
> - Added A2DP supported codec option
> - Stability improvement in setting DAC filter, OSR, HD Jitter cleaner
> ...


That's great. Thank you! AAC by default now automatically.

1.1.8 I believe, not 1.1.7?
Seriously expanded output selection description - that's good. Now it makes me thinking is 2.5mm 2x voltage mode starts saturation above -4dB or at +2dB - description kind of contradicts your posts before. I was under impression that +2dB for unbalanced and -4dB for differential since it's by nature +6dB.

I want to show once again how APTX vs AAC works by measuring sound output from HD650 with calibration mic. EQ, DCT, JC, OVS - all OFF. Volume -4dB. Digital 15. No phone EQ or anything like that.

You can see that AAC is clean and cuts everything above 17kHz (which is completely fine with me - I don't hear anything there, but harmonics from that region coming to lower frequencies).






And here is APTX while it has all frequencies up to 20kHz - it has horrible audible sand noise - I can hear it even if I'm not wearing headphones at all.





P.S. Adjusting digital volume down to prevent overflow makes noise only stronger.


----------



## Roll

Nightly listening to Tony Bennett and Amy Winehouse with my K1000, cables and adapter in my pajamas pocket.
Volume is almost at max...and just finished brushing my teeth before bed. 

Thanks for doing updates. 
Best audio purchase. 
Bought mainly for when I am out and about outside. 
Audio off the Sony NWA26 and sometimes off the android cellphone. 
I do 'get' cutoffs for a second when I am in the subway system. Way better than when I was using the Vmoda wireless 2 unit


----------



## SubMash

@wslee Could you tell me how bad in theory should be result of -12dB preamp and +12dB high frequency? I'm trying to fix treble absence on SE846...


----------



## AV1611

dosley01 said:


> Thanks for the laugh!  My "Dad" bod could be the problem.....
> 
> Making sure the top of the phone is pointing up has helped a bit since that's where the BT antenna is.  I also usually have the ES100 clipped to a lanyard with my Work ID so I wonder if the RFID tag isn't helping.


----------



## AV1611

SubMash said:


> That's great. Thank you! AAC by default now automatically.
> 
> 1.1.8 I believe, not 1.1.7?
> Seriously expanded output selection description - that's good. Now it makes me thinking is 2.5mm 2x voltage mode starts saturation above -4dB or at +2dB - description kind of contradicts your posts before. I was under impression that +2dB for unbalanced and -4dB for differential since it's by nature +6dB.
> ...


----------



## AV1611

Totally agree with Submash on Atp-x noise issue.I can hear it as well in my IEM’s in my Bluetooth  home theater set up watching movies, but never with ACC listening to music with my Apple phone


----------



## AV1611

SubMash said:


> That's great. Thank you! AAC by default now automatically.
> 
> 1.1.8 I believe, not 1.1.7?
> Seriously expanded output selection description - that's good. Now it makes me thinking is 2.5mm 2x voltage mode starts saturation above -4dB or at +2dB - description kind of contradicts your posts before. I was under impression that +2dB for unbalanced and -4dB for differential since it's by nature +6dB.
> ...


You are right Submash about Atp x noise:it’s easy to hear in my IEM’s


----------



## chinmie

My balanced mmcx has arrived, and i tested some of my IEMs and earbuds with the ES100..what a noticable improvement! The soundstage seems wider because separation of instruments are more clear, and bass also more focused and bigger sounding


----------



## peter123

Coconut Wireles said:


> Actually after looking at the 3 you mentioned I should note that I am more referring to the ES100 in terms of its ability to act as a bluetooth receiver and not just its' portable DAC/Amp capabilities.



Thanks for clarifying, that makes more sense to me. Since you mentioned wired or wireless in your original post I misunderstood


----------



## HD800NL

I use a FIIO BTR1 for my Beyerdynamic DT770 32Ohm. Sound quality is good, but I need more power. Is the Radsone EarStudio more powered? Is there a difference between the power of the 3.5mm se and the 2.5mm balanced output?


----------



## m4rkw

@wslee a minor issue with the 1.1.8 update - it got to 99% and then froze in the flash utility, but i saw the lights on the device flashing suggesting it had been rebooted and then checked in the iOS app and it connected and could see it had been updated so I guess it was successful.


----------



## parawizard (Apr 3, 2018)

I have been searching the thread. Still have a couple questions

Does the unit have beeps/sounds for volume up/volume down or secondary device disconnect etc? Can they be disabled?

Looks like it's currently unavailable on Amazon Canada: https://www.amazon.ca/EarStudio-ES100-High-Resolution-Bluetooth-Headphone/dp/B079NX5ZSS 

Is it going to be restocked? Should I order from Amazon.com?


----------



## m4rkw

parawizard said:


> I have been searching the thread. Still have a couple questions
> 
> Does the unit have beeps/sounds for volume up/volume down or secondary device disconnect etc? Can they be disabled?
> 
> ...



No beeps. I ordered from amazon.com to a friends place in the US and had them forward it on to me.


----------



## SubMash

It beeps when devices connect/disconnect.


----------



## wslee

m4rkw said:


> @wslee a minor issue with the 1.1.8 update - it got to 99% and then froze in the flash utility, but i saw the lights on the device flashing suggesting it had been rebooted and then checked in the iOS app and it connected and could see it had been updated so I guess it was successful.



@m4rkw:
My experience, in some environment, if I click the console window, the command line string is not updated until I click the window once again.
It seems that you clicked the console window.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## m4rkw

wslee said:


> @m4rkw:
> My experience, in some environment, if I click the console window, the command line string is not updated until I click the window once again.
> It seems that you clicked the console window.
> Thanks and Regards,
> WS



I should have realised windows was to blame! lol


----------



## wslee

SubMash said:


> @wslee Could you tell me how bad in theory should be result of -12dB preamp and +12dB high frequency? I'm trying to fix treble absence on SE846...



@SubMash:
I'm sorry, but I'm not sure.
I believe if you think it's good, then it is.
And since every audio track does have very little power in the high-frequency bands, you don't need to get the preamp lower down that much.
As you know, the preamp gain on EQ is for preventing clipping caused by any EQ gain higher than 0dB.
I guess, to have processing headroom for the +12dB boost at 16KHz Fc, -3dB to -6dB preamp gain would be enough.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## mxroadie

I have had the Earstudio for about a month now and thoroughly enjoy it - both in the office and on the go.

As a Bluetooth receiver, I have not experienced any drops in connection (I hang it around my neck on a lanyard) with my phone either on hand or in my back pocket. Pairing with my phone (Galaxy S8 Plus) is effortless and the Earstudio app is very well thought out and feature-rich. 

It pairs up just as well from my computer and phone in wired DAC/Amp mode. 

Sound-wise - it punches way above it's price would suggest. Hell, for a Bluetooth device, I really wasn't expecting much at all. The background is clean and hiss-free (iBasso IT03), sound is probably just slightly less punchy and dynamic when compared to the nano iDSD. What I love is the clarity and how amazingly clean the sound is. Soundstage is wide and instruments are clearly delineated. This is a neutral and fun sound. 

@wslee I will be in line when ES200 comes around.


----------



## SubMash

wslee said:


> @SubMash:
> I'm sorry, but I'm not sure.
> I believe if you think it's good, then it is.
> And since every audio track does have very little power in the high-frequency bands, you don't need to get the preamp lower down that much.
> ...


Thank you. I understand that decreasing preamp and increasing volume will increase noise floor. But anything potentially bad with dynamic range cut due to bit loss?
I used -3dB before and unfortunately, it was making weird increase of treble. I'm just not sure if EQ is done in 24bit and 12dB would cut audible details.


----------



## m4rkw

SubMash said:


> Thank you. I understand that decreasing preamp and increasing volume will increase noise floor. But anything potentially bad with dynamic range cut due to bit loss?
> I used -3dB before and unfortunately, it was making weird increase of treble. I'm just not sure if EQ is done in 24bit and 12dB would cut audible details.



Why don't you just buy some better headphones? I hear they only cost $100 or so


----------



## wslee

HD800NL said:


> I use a FIIO BTR1 for my Beyerdynamic DT770 32Ohm. Sound quality is good, but I need more power. Is the Radsone EarStudio more powered? Is there a difference between the power of the 3.5mm se and the 2.5mm balanced output?



FIIO BTR1 has AK4376, while ES100 has AK4375a.

Both DACs support the same output power, and H/P amp gain up to +6dB.
I'm not sure FIIO BTR1 AK4376 H/P amp gain configuration, but as I check the specification,
http://www.fiio.net/en/products/77
it seems that ES100 provides slightly more power with no distinguishable difference, I guess.

ES100 2.5mm output provides much higher power, 
but DT770 doesn't support the balanced cable replacement. 

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## wslee

SubMash said:


> Thank you. I understand that decreasing preamp and increasing volume will increase noise floor. But anything potentially bad with dynamic range cut due to bit loss?
> I used -3dB before and unfortunately, it was making weird increase of treble. I'm just not sure if EQ is done in 24bit and 12dB would cut audible details.



@SubMash:
The Kalimba DSP on CSR8675 is a 24-bit fixed point DSP, not a floating point.
It has 24 x 24-bit MAC with a 56-bit accumulator.
That is, the mathematical errors propagation on IIR filter would be quite larger than 64-point double precision floating math.
But, again, since audio track does have very little power in the high-frequency bands, 24-bit math would be enough.
Anyway, I don't think it's a good idea to boost up the high-frequency bands from a lossless codec, with that much of excessive gain.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## HD800NL

wslee said:


> FIIO BTR1 has AK4376, while ES100 has AK4375a.
> 
> Both DACs support the same output power, and H/P amp gain up to +6dB.
> I'm not sure FIIO BTR1 AK4376 H/P amp gain configuration, but as I check the specification,
> ...


Thanks a lot! When the ES100 is available in Europe I will buy one. Seems the best option for my wireless setup. BTW I have a DT770 from Custom Cans with a detachable cable mod and a balanced 4 pin mini XLR


----------



## SubMash

wslee said:


> @SubMash:
> The Kalimba DSP on CSR8675 is a 24-bit fixed point DSP, not a floating point.
> It has 24 x 24-bit MAC with a 56-bit accumulator.
> That is, the mathematical errors propagation on IIR filter would be quite larger than 64-point double precision floating math.
> ...


I appreciate detailed insight. Problem with se846 is that treble goes down after 8khz quite significantly. I don't see much of the problems with AAC so I'm assuming that issues should not be significantly amplified. -12dB preamp should not by itself go out of such math engine, probably. I will try to conduct thd test to compare.


----------



## m4rkw

SubMash said:


> I appreciate detailed insight. Problem with se846 is that treble goes down after 8khz quite significantly. I don't see much of the problems with AAC so I'm assuming that issues should not be significantly amplified. -12dB preamp should not by itself go out of such math engine, probably. I will try to conduct thd test to compare.



The FR graph posted here suggests it goes down after 10k rather than 8k: https://www.innerfidelity.com/images/ShureSE846WhiteFilterSample2.pdf


----------



## m4rkw

Actually the curve doesn't look that different from the SE535 one: https://www.innerfidelity.com/images/ShureSE535.pdf

In fact the 846 seems to have additional response waves in the higher end that aren't present on the 535 graph.


----------



## SubMash

I think you post in the wrong topic. While both Shure suck at treble - you can see 535 is more flat in response, impedance phase and ability to play squares. Anyway, they both need any help available to boost treble.


----------



## m4rkw

You really think?  I find the 535LTD is quite bright, any more treble is just fatiguing. Never heard the 846 though.


----------



## SubMash (Apr 3, 2018)

Then it means you don't like trebles. It's ok. To make them close to reality I have to make this




But I can clearly hear harmonics in such case.

Ideal solution would be to wait when sonar works will make 24 bit truefi for Spotify android and run that through LDAP or APTX HD (if its not as noisy as aptx).


----------



## m4rkw

How are you measuring "reality" for this?


----------



## SubMash

m4rkw said:


> How are you measuring "reality" for this?


1. I can see charts. 2. I know some of the tracks quite well. 3. I can quickly switch with sonarworks reference calibrated hd650.

I don't have headphones calibration rig. You can get used to some sound and call 535 bright. But try to listen half an hour with something I made above and then return back and you will hear how much you lost. Again, it's a matter of personal preference - I prefer to hear same stuff that producer heard.


----------



## m4rkw

Your settings are for 846 though aren't they?  Not 535


----------



## m4rkw

Hmm ok, with your settings I can definitely hear a lot more detail. It's also quite bright and in-your-face though, fatiguing to listen to. I'll experiment later and see if I can find a happy point somewhere in between.


----------



## SubMash

m4rkw said:


> Your settings are for 846 though aren't they?  Not 535


Adjust somewhat to have balance. 535 doesn't need to fix anything below 2k. Trebles, though have same issue. 846 bass is grossly overpowers music and makes whole thing booming.


----------



## SubMash

Few bugs:
Sometimes switching back to the app crashing it and eventually, app comes to the state where it refuses to work and connect to any device. The only solution is to reconnect the device - app restart doesn't help, device search doesn't work.
Another problem - Avantree Priva III ignores aptx turned off and even after re-pair it forces to connect aptx no matter what I do.
Avantree has APTX LL, but it never connects to LL. And there are no APTX HD USB transmitters.


----------



## parawizard (Apr 3, 2018)

m4rkw said:


> No beeps. I ordered from amazon.com to a friends place in the US and had them forward it on to me.


 


SubMash said:


> It beeps when devices connect/disconnect.



That's not bad at all! Have the BTR1 and don't like it much. Too many beeps/sounds and too loud. Firmware not updatable etc.

@wslee, Will there be any availability again in Canada? Restocking of Amazon Canada? I would buy it right this second but I don't have a US address to deliver it to.

Thanks


----------



## parawizard

SubMash said:


> Few bugs:
> Another problem - Avantree Priva III ignores aptx turned off and even after re-pair it forces to connect aptx no matter what I do.
> Avantree has APTX LL, but it never connects to LL. And there are no APTX HD USB transmitters.



What are you trying to make it use instead? I see that it can do SBC, aptX, aptX LL and FastStream.


----------



## waynes world

parawizard said:


> That's not bad at all! Have the BTR1 and don't like it much. Too many beeps/sounds and too loud. Firmware not updatable etc.
> 
> @wslee, Will there be any availability again in Canada? Restocking of Amazon Canada? I would buy it right this second but I don't have a US address to deliver it to.
> 
> Thanks



I had the BTR1 before losing it, and now have the ES100. I actually liked the BTR1 quite a lot, but the beeps were annoying for sure. Also, I liked how the clip was very robust and clipped onto clothing tighter. Apart from the clip though, the ES100 is an upgrade in all areas (no beeps, better/great SQ, more codecs, balanced option, great app, longer battery life, can be used as usb dac, etc etc).


----------



## parawizard

waynes world said:


> I had the BTR1 before losing it, and now have the ES100. I actually liked the BTR1 quite a lot, but the beeps were annoying for sure. Also, I liked how the clip was very robust and clipped onto clothing tighter. Apart from the clip though, the ES100 is an upgrade in all areas (no beeps, better/great SQ, more codecs, balanced option, great app, longer battery life, can be used as usb dac, etc etc).



The BTR1 clip is pretty decent that is for sure. It's too bad they decided to make a product that didn't have updatable software. The ES100 really outclasses it with the options and especially for me the USB DAC feature.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

peter123 said:


> Thanks for clarifying, that makes more sense to me. Since you mentioned wired or wireless in your original post I misunderstood


Yeah my bad, you should hear me explain things with my mouth, I'm actually even more confusing


----------



## wslee

parawizard said:


> That's not bad at all! Have the BTR1 and don't like it much. Too many beeps/sounds and too loud. Firmware not updatable etc.
> 
> @wslee, Will there be any availability again in Canada? Restocking of Amazon Canada? I would buy it right this second but I don't have a US address to deliver it to.
> 
> Thanks



Currently, we're working on the next shipment.
No later than the end of April, ES100 will be available on Amazon CA, JP, and Europe.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## wslee

parawizard said:


> The BTR1 clip is pretty decent that is for sure. It's too bad they decided to make a product that didn't have updatable software. The ES100 really outclasses it with the options and especially for me the USB DAC feature.



Please make sure ES100 USB DAC supports the 16-bit resolution at 48KHz only.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## parawizard

wslee said:


> Currently, we're working on the next shipment.
> No later than the end of April, ES100 will be available on Amazon CA, JP, and Europe.
> Thanks and Regards,
> WS



Ok. I will be waiting!



wslee said:


> Please make sure ES100 USB DAC supports the 16-bit resolution at 48KHz only.
> Thanks and Regards,
> WS



Thanks for the precision on the USB DAC support. Should be fine for my usage.


----------



## Jazic

Does anyone know what impact certain features have on battery life? Is it worth disabling or limiting compared to their impact on battery life?

HD Jitter Cleaner
Equalizer

DCT Level

DAC Digital Filter

DAC Over Sampler
I find the EQ to be much better than my Samsung Note 8's onboard EQ. I also find the DAC Digital Filter and Sampling Rate to add some improvement but was wondering if it was adding a significant drain in battery.

I also just retermed my ER4XR's to 2.5 TRRS and now I can clearly hear what DCT does which to my ears it seems to remove some of the impact while cleaning it up in certain frequencies. It seems to do some of limiting factor mostly in the mid range in guitars that stand out... But that's to my ears and music so idk if it does the same to others.

Anyways, does anyone know if the above features effect battery and ifso how much? I've tried emailing customer support with no answer so I figured I'd try here.


----------



## wslee

Jazic said:


> Does anyone know what impact certain features have on battery life? Is it worth disabling or limiting compared to their impact on battery life?
> 
> HD Jitter Cleaner
> Equalizer
> ...



@Jazic:

Apologize for the late response.
Just replied your email.

Please refer my previous post below:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-44#post-14144564

HD Jitter Cleaner and DAC Digital Filter have nothing to do with additional battery consumption.
Any DCT level also requires additional 1mA battery consumption.

Hope this answers you.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## Jazic

wslee said:


> @Jazic:
> 
> Apologize for the late response.
> Just replied your email.
> ...




Awesome. Thanks for the prompt reply and details.

So it's safe to leave the jitter on.. What about oversampling? 

I do apologize for asking such detailed answers.. I'm honestly just not used to having all of these options given to me on a platter.

Thanks for all of the options to control the sound. It's fun setting up exactly the way I want and experimenting.


----------



## wslee

Jazic said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the prompt reply and details.
> 
> So it's safe to leave the jitter on.. What about oversampling?
> 
> ...



@Jazic:

It depends on the output level what you listen with your IEM.
The oversampling would consume another 1~2mA battery.

For example, 
if you have ES100 for 11 hours with your setup,

350mA battery / 11 hours = 31.8mA per hours

then you will get with 2x or 4x OSR:

350mA / (31.8+ 1~2mA) = 10.3 ~ 10.6 hours

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## skeptical

antdroid said:


> I've used it much further away from my phone than that with no issues. I'm using an Essential PH-1 android phone.


What Bluetooth codecs PH-1 does support? Is there an aptx hd chip build in? I'm considering buying this phone and es100. Thanks.


----------



## antdroid

skeptical said:


> What Bluetooth codecs PH-1 does support? Is there an aptx hd chip build in? I'm considering buying this phone and es100. Thanks.


The latest Oreo update added full support for aptx, aptx hd, LDAC and AAC.


----------



## Levistras

antdroid said:


> The latest Oreo update added full support for aptx, aptx hd, LDAC and AAC.



Android supports AptX/AptX HD but it is still up to the phone manufacturer if they want to pay the license to have it enabled.

On the Galaxy S8, for example, AptX HD is not enabled on Oreo.  For this reason I'm still using my LG G5 (with AptX HD) with my EarStudio, and would really like an EarStudio update that enables LDAC so I can use it with my S8.


----------



## antdroid

Levistras said:


> Android supports AptX/AptX HD but it is still up to the phone manufacturer if they want to pay the license to have it enabled.
> 
> On the Galaxy S8, for example, AptX HD is not enabled on Oreo.  For this reason I'm still using my LG G5 (with AptX HD) with my EarStudio, and would really like an EarStudio update that enables LDAC so I can use it with my S8.



Yes this is true, however essential was kind enough to provide support for all the codecs in the 8.1 update. 

Prior to that I used magisk systemless root to install bt codecs


----------



## waynes world

Levistras said:


> Android supports AptX/AptX HD but it is still up to the phone manufacturer if they want to pay the license to have it enabled.
> 
> On the Galaxy S8, for example, AptX HD is not enabled on Oreo.  For this reason I'm still using my LG G5 (with AptX HD) with my EarStudio, and would really like an EarStudio update that enables LDAC so I can use it with my S8.





antdroid said:


> Yes this is true, however essential was kind enough to provide support for all the codecs in the 8.1 update.
> 
> Prior to that I used magisk systemless root to install bt codecs



I'm using an S7 Edge Exynos in Canada on android 7, and am actually happy with the APTX codec. But I'm still interested in the various options once it gets upgraded to android 8. I think these will be my APTX alternative options:

1) AAC
2) APTXHD if I use magisk systemless root (never rooted a phone before)
3) LDAC if @wslee and the ES100 magically provides that as a (paid?) option

Hopefully I have that right!


----------



## Levistras

waynes world said:


> I'm using an S7 Edge Exynos in Canada on android 7, and am actually happy with the APTX codec. But I'm still interested in the various options once it gets upgraded to android 8. I think these will be my APTX alternative options:
> 
> 1) AAC
> 2) APTXHD if I use magisk systemless root (never rooted a phone before)
> ...



Unfortunately I'm on Snapdragon S8, which has a locked bootloader and can't easily be rooted.   There is an engineering boot image that you can load but it has a number of issues including being capped at 80% battery capacity.  That's a hit I'm not willing to take to get AptX HD


----------



## m4rkw

Levistras said:


> Unfortunately I'm on Snapdragon S8, which has a locked bootloader and can't easily be rooted.   There is an engineering boot image that you can load but it has a number of issues including being capped at 80% battery capacity.  That's a hit I'm not willing to take to get AptX HD



If you can hear a difference between aptx and AAC you've got better ears than me. apt-x hd is generally regarded as a con.


----------



## waynes world

m4rkw said:


> If you can hear a difference between aptx and AAC you've got better ears than me. apt-x hd is generally regarded as a con.



I'm pretty sure that my ears won't be able to hear a difference. But my brain will probably convince my heart and soul that I do!


----------



## SubMash (Apr 4, 2018)

waynes world said:


> I'm pretty sure that my ears won't be able to hear a difference. But my brain will probably convince my heart and soul that I do!


Most people here will instantly hear that aptx is more bright. Because it makes a lot of high frequency noise there and moves energy up. It's easy to test in Android developer tools by changing codec. Ask somebody to change for you and write your answers. It's easy


----------



## Levistras

SubMash said:


> Most people here will instantly hear that aptx is more bright. Because it makes a lot of high frequency noise there and moves energy up. It's easy to test in Android developer tools by changing codec. Ask somebody to change for you and write your answers. It's easy



I agree with this.  My main beefs right now with using EarStudio with my S8 is:

1)  No AptX-HD..  I get 24bit/44.1kHz audio support on my LG G5  (can't get it to do 48kHz for some reason... but could be worse).
2) Selects AptX by default... I need to open developer options to switch to AAC each time I connect the EarStudio
3) AptX/AAC are both limited to 16/bit44.1kHz.   I know AAC supports higher, but the S8 won't let me use those.


----------



## SubMash

Levistras said:


> I agree with this.  My main beefs right now with using EarStudio with my S8 is:
> 
> 1)  No AptX-HD..  I get 24bit/44.1kHz audio support on my LG G5  (can't get it to do 48kHz for some reason... but could be worse).
> 2) Selects AptX by default... I need to open developer options to switch to AAC each time I connect the EarStudio
> 3) AptX/AAC are both limited to 16/bit44.1kHz.   I know AAC supports higher, but the S8 won't let me use those.


Upgrade to latest ES100 firmware. Now you can fix AAC and don't have to go there.


----------



## Ocelitgol

Levistras said:


> I agree with this.  My main beefs right now with using EarStudio with my S8 is:
> 
> 1)  No AptX-HD..  I get 24bit/44.1kHz audio support on my LG G5  (can't get it to do 48kHz for some reason... but could be worse).
> 2) Selects AptX by default... I need to open developer options to switch to AAC each time I connect the EarStudio
> 3) AptX/AAC are both limited to 16/bit44.1kHz.   I know AAC supports higher, but the S8 won't let me use those.


the latest FW Update allows you to disable APTX option in the app (im using it with my S8+ on ACC)


----------



## Levistras

SubMash said:


> Upgrade to latest ES100 firmware. Now you can fix AAC and don't have to go there.





stormers said:


> the latest FW Update allows you to disable APTX option in the app (im using it with my S8+ on ACC)



Thanks, I'll try that, I'm still on 1.1.4.


----------



## peter123

Holy macaroni what a great combination:


----------



## rkw

Levistras said:


> Android supports AptX/AptX HD but it is still up to the phone manufacturer if they want to pay the license to have it enabled.


In general, there is no license fee for encoders (transmitters). License fees are for receiving devices. @wslee wrote about it previously:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-3#post-13955591


----------



## waynes world

SubMash said:


> Most people here will instantly hear that aptx is more bright. Because it makes a lot of high frequency noise there and moves energy up. It's easy to test in Android developer tools by changing codec. Ask somebody to change for you and write your answers. It's easy



Huh! I found the voodoo steps required to turn on the Android developer tools, but am now looking for how to use it to change codecs. I'll try again in the morning.


----------



## rkw

waynes world said:


> Huh! I found the voodoo steps required to turn on the Android developer tools, but am now looking for how to use it to change codecs. I'll try again in the morning.


The option to change the Bluetooth codec is in Android 8 (Oreo). Your equipment list has Samsung S7 Edge, and Android 8 hasn't been released for it yet. Therefore you won't see an option to change the Bluetooth codec at this time. Android 8 is expected to be released for the S7 Edge, but probably not for a few more months. The S8 models are only just now receiving updates: https://www.sammobile.com/samsung-galaxy-android-8-o-update


----------



## SubMash

For those who can't change in android - you can change in ES app. Not as fast switching, though.


----------



## skeptical

Did you happens to notice which one of them was enabled when you had 100' range? Stable range on es100  is my main concern and 100 feet sounds quite amazing.


----------



## skeptical

@antdroid Did you happens to notice which one of them was enabled when you had 100' range? Stable range on es100 is my main concern and 100 feet sounds quite amazing.


----------



## waynes world (Apr 5, 2018)

rkw said:


> The option to change the Bluetooth codec is in Android 8 (Oreo). Your equipment list has Samsung S7 Edge, and Android 8 hasn't been released for it yet. Therefore you won't see an option to change the Bluetooth codec at this time. Android 8 is expected to be released for the S7 Edge, but probably not for a few more months. The S8 models are only just now receiving updates: https://www.sammobile.com/samsung-galaxy-android-8-o-update



Thanks. I thought that SubMash knew that I was on android 7.0. Looking forward to the 8.0 release.



SubMash said:


> For those who can't change in android - you can change in ES app. Not as fast switching, though.



Right! You prompted me to get the latest firmware installed on the ES100. Now I have those options and will test it out sbc vs aptx later.

@wslee, nice enhancements! Thanks for continually supporting and improving the ES100, and providing informative feedback here - that's awesome.


----------



## scotvl

skeptical said:


> @antdroid Did you happens to notice which one of them was enabled when you had 100' range? Stable range on es100 is my main concern and 100 feet sounds quite amazing.


Mine starts to break up right around 100' on both aptx hd and aac paired with my lg g6 and battery life and has been phenomenal while powering my IT01s.


----------



## dosley01

scotvl said:


> Mine starts to break up right around 100' on both aptx hd and aac paired with my lg g6 and battery life and has been phenomenal while powering my IT01s.


  I found I couldn't even walk with my iPhone in my hand without drop outs.Maybe I got a defective unit, I have since returned it.  3 feet of range was just not acceptable.  I really liked everything about it but if I can't use it for my daily commute, it's just not worth it.  I'll keep an eye on this thread for the next iteration.


----------



## scotvl (Apr 5, 2018)

dosley01 said:


> I found I couldn't even walk with my iPhone in my hand without drop outs.Maybe I got a defective unit, I have since returned it.  3 feet of range was just not acceptable.  I really liked everything about it but if I can't use it for my daily commute, it's just not worth it.  I'll keep an eye on this thread for the next iteration.



That's possible and that sucks because the ES100 sounds amazing, my youngest son has an iPhone 6 and hasn't had any drop outs the few times he's used it around the house. I would try another one and return it if it doesn't work out for you, every review on the amazon page is 5 stars and some mention great connection so I would give it another try.

https://www.amazon.com/EarStudio-ES100-High-Resolution-Bluetooth-Headphone/dp/B078H4YD2L

I also use mine in the house to wirelessly feed my pioneer receiver with a 3.5mm to rca cable and in the back yard with a 3.5mm cable to feed an old JVC kaboom boom box. The ES100 allows me to connect with aptx hd with my lg g6 while my son is connected via aac with his iPhone 6 and it swaps automatically when either one of us starts a new song from either phone instantly. I didn't even know it could do that when I bought it but it's awesome.


----------



## peter123

When connected to my LG G5 I can even walk down in the first floor of our house with the phone laying in the kitchen on the second floor without any drop outs. This is the first Bluetooth device out of all the ones that I've tried that pulls this off.....


----------



## waynes world

At the moment, very much enjoying new and old technology: ES100 -> Fiio E12 amp (version 1 with great sub-bass boost) -> Sony MDR-V7 (circa late 80's). Very satisfying!


----------



## Researcher

waynes world said:


> At the moment, very much enjoying new and old technology: ES100 -> Fiio E12 amp (version 1 with great sub-bass boost) -> Sony MDR-V7 (circa late 80's). Very satisfying!



Have you tried any master track on tidal while on USB wired? I know ES100 does not support 24 bit input through cable connection. But, i am just wondering its behavior against 24-bit track.


----------



## waynes world

Researcher said:


> Have you tried any master track on tidal while on USB wired? I know ES100 does not support 24 bit input through cable connection. But, i am just wondering its behavior against 24-bit track.



No. But I will the day they lower the monthly hifi fee


----------



## X-Frame (Apr 5, 2018)

antdroid said:


> i havent tried it for this application, but when I had a macbook in the past, WINE (WINE is not an emulator) was my best friend. That and Virtualbox for more functionality.



Do I need to actually own Windows for any of these options?

I don’t particular want to purchase Windows simply to update the firmware of one of my devices. Pretty sucky for Mac users otherwise.

Any chance for Mac support in the near future for firmware updates @wslee ?

Thank you!

EDIT: I suppose I could try updating on my work PC laptop — though worried my IT department will freak out. Is this firmware update “invasive”? Obviously that depends on each company.


----------



## m4rkw

X-Frame said:


> Do I need to actually own Windows for any of these options?



Windows 10 is free, you only need a license for customising its look and feel. Firmware update worked fine for me with vmware fusion, probably would also work with virtualbox.


----------



## antdroid

X-Frame said:


> Do I need to actually own Windows for any of these options?
> 
> I don’t particular want to purchase Windows simply to update the firmware of one of my devices. Pretty sucky for Mac users otherwise.
> 
> ...



Wine does not require windows.


----------



## antdroid

skeptical said:


> @antdroid Did you happens to notice which one of them was enabled when you had 100' range? Stable range on es100 is my main concern and 100 feet sounds quite amazing.



 I dont think I mentioned anything about 100 feet, but I can go at least 50 feet without any issues on AptX HD/Essential phone. I mean there's a lot of variables in place too - such as building material, walls, and other obstructions. Also your phone may make a difference. My phone is titanium and ceramic. iPhone is aluminum unibody. It may affect signal differently? That said, it's pretty unlikely it would affect it as much as killing signal after 3 feet....


----------



## DBaldock9

X-Frame said:


> Do I need to actually own Windows for any of these options?
> 
> I don’t particular want to purchase Windows simply to update the firmware of one of my devices. Pretty sucky for Mac users otherwise.
> 
> ...



The Firmware update is a zipped archive, of a Batch File that you run from a command line, and a couple of support files.
It doesn't require installing any software on your PC, but the Batch File does need to access the ES100, via a USB connection.


----------



## waynes world

DBaldock9 said:


> The Firmware update is a zipped archive, of a Batch File that you run from a command line, and a couple of support files.
> It doesn't require installing any software on your PC, but the Batch File does need to access the ES100, via a USB connection.



And make sure the es100 isn't being used (either by phone or by computer).

Hey DBaldock9, did you get the es100?


----------



## DBaldock9

waynes world said:


> And make sure the es100 isn't being used (either by phone or by computer).
> 
> Hey DBaldock9, did you get the es100?



Yes, about a week ago.  It's great!  
Right now, I'm using it as a USB DAC, connected to my PC at work - listening to music from YouTube.

Getting the ES100 actually pushed me over the edge ... and I ordered a new phone, with aptX HD (LG V20) - since my Google Nexus 5 only supports the SBC codec.
Looking forward to receiving, rooting, installing LineageOS, and using the V20 with my ES100.


----------



## Jazic

The fact that it can be used as a USB balanced amp and dac is just amazing for $100. Honestly if they sold two versions, one with just Bluetooth and one with just USB dac it' s be an incredible deal.

I've already started terminating some of my cables to 2.5mm TRRS. I do need to make a higher quality 2.5mm to 3.5mm and 2.5 to xlr adapters but that is just for the rare situations.

 I've always been a wireless or semi wireless fanboy and this just seals the deal for me. I've always loved the Etymotic ER4 and just reterminated my 4XR to 2.5. I do want to try the 4SR because I find the upper/mid bass (150-250hz) bleeds a bit too much for my tastes. I love the sound of the ER4P with a decent sub bass boost in the eq.

Alright I'm done rambling... Great device and highly recommended. For the device, updates, features, app and everything it's a steal. I'd honestly be happy paying $200 for this.. In fact I'm debating whether to buy a second for backup... Only negatives I have to say about it are the buttons feel cheap and are hard to identify in the dark and don't have any tactile feel to them... Thinking of putting a drop of glue to add a bump but that feels risky..


----------



## wslee

dosley01 said:


> I found I couldn't even walk with my iPhone in my hand without drop outs.Maybe I got a defective unit, I have since returned it.  3 feet of range was just not acceptable.  I really liked everything about it but if I can't use it for my daily commute, it's just not worth it.  I'll keep an eye on this thread for the next iteration.



@dosley01:

There seems to be an issue with your ES100 and iPhone 6+.
Testing another BT receiver, if you have any, would isolate the issue.
And I also experience the RF issue, when having ES100 multi-paired with two source devices.

Other suggestions are:
- remove ES100 from the BT device list (Forget This Device) 
- reset ES100 by factory default (Press and hold vol+/vol-/track<</track>> four buttons and connect usb charger)
- reboot iPhone
- closing ES100 application

For sure, I believe you already updated your iPhone with the latest iOS.

If you still have the problem, please let us know via support@radsone.com.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## wslee

Jazic said:


> The fact that it can be used as a USB balanced amp and dac is just amazing for $100. Honestly if they sold two versions, one with just Bluetooth and one with just USB dac it' s be an incredible deal.
> 
> I've already started terminating some of my cables to 2.5mm TRRS. I do need to make a higher quality 2.5mm to 3.5mm and 2.5 to xlr adapters but that is just for the rare situations.
> 
> ...



@Jazic:

Thanks for your comments and I'm glad you enjoy ES100.
BTW, about the 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapter,
please do not use any 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapter as below:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0108HJVG8?tag=3340693-headfi-20

Through those adapters, the 2.5mm 4-pin amplifier outputs (L+, L-, R+, R-)  are eventually connected to the single-ended 3-pin cable, which short L- and R- together.
It will not sound properly, and on top of that, it will break and damage the ES100 amplifier.
Any balanced output should be connected to the balanced input.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## wslee

X-Frame said:


> Do I need to actually own Windows for any of these options?
> 
> I don’t particular want to purchase Windows simply to update the firmware of one of my devices. Pretty sucky for Mac users otherwise.
> 
> ...



@X-Frame:

I'm so sorry ES100 supports DFU only with Windows.
Because the DFU PC application is a part of CSR8675 SDK, and it's black box to us, 
we're not able to figure out MAC DFU support at the moment.
Appreciate your kind understanding.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## Jazic

wslee said:


> @Jazic:
> 
> Thanks for your comments and I'm glad you enjoy ES100.
> BTW, about the 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapter,
> ...




Thanks for the heads up. This is very important information to know and you make it very clear in your app not to do this which is a huge deal to those not familiar. 

Luckily I've had the pleasure of diving into the balanced world with my Schiit Jotenheim. 

Before I connected it I triple checked the connections with my Fluke to make sure there were no shorts. 

On a side note, I do have a question/request, how hard would it be to add some crossover/crosstalk to the left and right channels? Some older music pans hard left and/or right and having the channels blended by a selectable amount would be invaluable to an already amazing device. Another feature is it could be advertised as a gaming amp. To be honest the best surround you can get on a headset is to simply add about 15% crosstalk between the left and right channels. BAM instant surround that is both extremely high quality and accurate without the tin can effect you get with artificial surround technologies.


----------



## peter123

wslee said:


> @Jazic:
> 
> Thanks for your comments and I'm glad you enjoy ES100.
> BTW, about the 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapter,
> ...



I don't understand why this adapter won't work, it's *balanced* 3.5mm to *balanced* 2.5mm. Although I haven't used this kind of adapter for the EarStudio I've used similar ones with other balanced sources without any problems whatsoever. Are the EarStudio different from other balanced sources in this respect?


----------



## wslee

peter123 said:


> I don't understand why this adapter won't work, it's *balanced* 3.5mm to *balanced* 2.5mm. Although I haven't used this kind of adapter for the EarStudio I've used similar ones with other balanced sources without any problems whatsoever. Are the EarStudio different from other balanced sources in this respect?



@peter123:

No difference at all.
And as you mentioned, it's OK to have the balanced 3.5mm to balanced 2.5mm adapter if 4-pin 3.5mm balanced cable is connected.

As I've been asked on that many times before,
some users try to connect the 3.5mm unbalanced default earphones cable through the adapter.

Any 3.5mm unbalanced cable with the adapter won't sound properly. 
Even worse, if 3-pin 3.5mm unbalanced cable connected, 
it will short two pins of the balanced output and eventually would break and damage the amplifier.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## peter123

wslee said:


> @peter123:
> 
> No difference at all.
> And as you mentioned, it's OK to have the balanced 3.5mm to balanced 2.5mm adapter if 4-pin 3.5mm balanced cable is connected.
> ...



Thanks for clarifying, that makes sense  

I understand the worries as it's my experience as well that a lot of people believe they can use single ended cables with balanced sources by using an adapter (which of course is not to be recommended).


----------



## X-Frame

wslee said:


> @X-Frame:
> 
> I'm so sorry ES100 supports DFU only with Windows.
> Because the DFU PC application is a part of CSR8675 SDK, and it's black box to us,
> ...



It’s okay! I understand.

I am at my work laptop and trying to update the firmware but it’s not working. In checking the Device manager on Windows 7, it does not say “HID-compliant vendor-defined device” but rather “HID-complaint consume control device”. Is that a big difference?

Otherwise, I’m also not sure if I am getting to DFU successfully. It says hold power button until LED shuts off. It is off. Then I plug it into my laptop via the USB that came with the device and the LED lights back up, alternating between Green and Red circles.

So when I go to run the Batch file, the cmd says ““HidDfuCmd.exe” is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file.”

Can someone let me know where I am going wrong? Thank you!


----------



## peter123

X-Frame said:


> It’s okay! I understand.
> 
> I am at my work laptop and trying to update the firmware but it’s not working. In checking the Device manager on Windows 7, it does not say “HID-compliant vendor-defined device” but rather “HID-complaint consume control device”. Is that a big difference?
> 
> ...



Try to connect the USB cable while still holding the power button down and see if it makes a difference to start with....


----------



## X-Frame

peter123 said:


> Try to connect the USB cable while still holding the power button down and see if it makes a difference to start with....



Well I believe I am now in DFU mode after doing that, thank you! The LED is off completely while plugged in.

In Device Manager, it now only shows “HID-compliant device” not a “vendor-defined” one though.

And running the batch file still gives me the same error that it’s not recognized. At least I am closer!


----------



## waynes world

DBaldock9 said:


> Yes, about a week ago.  It's great!
> Right now, I'm using it as a USB DAC, connected to my PC at work - listening to music from YouTube.
> 
> Getting the ES100 actually pushed me over the edge ... and I ordered a new phone, with aptX HD (LG V20) - since my Google Nexus 5 only supports the SBC codec.
> Looking forward to receiving, rooting, installing LineageOS, and using the V20 with my ES100.



Awesome! And congrats on your upcoming phone 

For me, the ES100 is allowing me to look forward to getting balanced cables to use with the nighthawks, pt25's and svara l's 



Jazic said:


> Alright I'm done rambling... Great device and highly recommended. For the device, updates, features, app and everything it's a steal. I'd honestly be happy paying $200 for this.. In fact I'm debating whether to buy a second for backup... Only negatives I have to say about it are the buttons feel cheap and are hard to identify in the dark and don't have any tactile feel to them... Thinking of putting a drop of glue to add a bump but that feels risky..



Yup, its really great. A few physical improvements on the next iteration(s) would be a nice (such as having more identifiable/tactile power button, or better yet, put it on the front face under the led, and maybe a stronger clip). But minor niggles relative to how good the ES100 package is.


----------



## peter123

X-Frame said:


> Well I believe I am now in DFU mode after doing that, thank you! The LED is off completely while plugged in.
> 
> In Device Manager, it now only shows “HID-compliant device” not a “vendor-defined” one though.
> 
> And running the batch file still gives me the same error that it’s not recognized. At least I am closer!



I'm not very technical so maybe I'm not the best to explain but I updated mine yesterday for the first time and I also made the same mistake with the power button to start with. After that I unpacked the files and run the bat file, after that I just followed the instructions in the manual and it all went well until the screen said 99% completed and it stopped. I waited for a couple of more minutes and nothing happened so eventually I removed the USB connection and the EarStudio then reboot itself and worked properly with the new fw. Hopefully my experience can help you a bit further on the way.


----------



## Jazic

Any chance for a crossover feature in the app to blend the left and right channels to some degree?


----------



## rkw (Apr 6, 2018)

X-Frame said:


> when I go to run the Batch file, the cmd says ““HidDfuCmd.exe” is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file.”


The batch file couldn't find HidDfuCmd. Did you first extract the zip file into a new folder and run the batch file from there (the right way), or did you just double click on the zip file and try to run it directly (wrong way)?


----------



## X-Frame

rkw said:


> The batch file couldn't find HidDfuCmd. Did you first extract the zip file into a new folder and run the batch file from there (the right way), or did you just double click on the zip file and try to run it directly (wrong way)?



That worked! Thank you. I had done that, but since the two folders were identical (to me) I was just clicking the original one.

Firmware updated! Thanks everyone.


----------



## X-Frame

wslee said:


> @peter123:
> 
> No difference at all.
> And as you mentioned, it's OK to have the balanced 3.5mm to balanced 2.5mm adapter if 4-pin 3.5mm balanced cable is connected.
> ...



Hello!

I want to buy a Balanced MMCX cable for my LZ A4’s — please could you advise if this cable I linked below would work to achieve Balanced on the ES100?

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32817...00_0109&spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.32817130225

There is also this one and I can’t tell if there is any difference:

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32816...00_0109&spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.32816648105

I also then want to grab a 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapter to use with my non-ES100 and non-Balanced devices. Does that have to be Balanced as well? For example, to use plugged into the standard Apple 3.5mm to Lightning dongle.


----------



## CactusPete23

Jazic said:


> Any chance for a crossover feature in the app to blend the left and right channels to some degree?


Do ANY DAP's have that function?     

Seems to me like most everyone is asking for more channel separation in the specifications...  not less.     

I guess a "surround sound" option kind of does what you're looking for?  Think some DAP's have that....


----------



## peter123

X-Frame said:


> Hello!
> 
> I want to buy a Balanced MMCX cable for my LZ A4’s — please could you advise if this cable I linked below would work to achieve Balanced on the ES100?
> 
> ...



Yes that's the right type, those cables seems to be the same. Just make sure that you choose the option 2.5mm and mmcx (for the A4) when you check out. 

As for adapters I use some from Venture Electronics and those the only ones I've tried. To use it with a singel ended source you'll need the male connector to be a standard 3.5mm one (not balanced).


----------



## X-Frame

peter123 said:


> Yes that's the right type, those cables seems to be the same. Just make sure that you choose the option 2.5mm and mmcx (for the A4) when you check out.
> 
> As for adapters I use some from Venture Electronics and those the only ones I've tried. To use it with a singel ended source you'll need the male connector to be a standard 3.5mm one (not balanced).



Thank you very much for all your help Peter! Order one of those cables and a couple inexpensive adapters there too to bring it back to 3.5mm when I need it.


----------



## wslee

Jazic said:


> Any chance for a crossover feature in the app to blend the left and right channels to some degree?



@CactusPete23, @Jazic:

It's *crossfeed*.

FYI, M920 Grace Design has that functionality as below:

http://www.gracedesign.com/products/m920/m920.htm

New X-feed (crossfeed) simulates the acoustics of a loudspeaker listening environment which can significantly improve imaging while reducing listening fatigue when using headphones. This feature employs carefully designed signal cross-feed, filtering and delay circuits to simulate hrtf (head related transfer functions)

Crosstalk represents the channel separation by checking the amount of R.small and L.small.

Left = L + R.samll
Right = R + L.small

In the meanwhile, crossfeed adds the delayed version of R and L to simulate the loudspeaker environment at the headphone.

Left = L + delayed version of R
Right = R + delayed version of L

But, it's more than just adding them and requires some other techniques.

Let me check with our team if we can add it with the further update.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## Jazic

wslee said:


> @CactusPete23, @Jazic:
> 
> It's *crossfeed*.
> 
> ...



Great details on the terminology and technology behind it. 

Thanks for even considering the pitentional for adding it!

Back when I had my Chord Hugo is used it exclusively with gaming with its capabilities of blending the left and right channels. Since I got rid of it I've been hoping to have another option for gaming.


----------



## Jazic

CactusPete23 said:


> Do ANY DAP's have that function?
> 
> Seems to me like most everyone is asking for more channel separation in the specifications...  not less.
> 
> I guess a "surround sound" option kind of does what you're looking for?  Think some DAP's have that....



The chord Hugo has a variable feature that let's the channels bleed over into the other. 

I also remember a headroom portable amp from back in the day had a anti fatigue switch that blended the channels some. 

I agree though that most people nowadays prefer a higher degree of isolation and I do as well but having that option to bring the virtual image more centered instead of hard left and right pans.

As for gaming specific amps with surround it tends to sound like a tin can and synthetic. When you're in a room setting with speakers having only a grenade explosion on your left with nothing on your right sounds fine but if it was blended 10-25% then it would sound more realistic and still be surrounding you. 

Maybe it's just me but I prefer to have the highest quality sound possible with no surround tin cam sound..


----------



## Jazic

X-Frame said:


> Hello!
> 
> I want to buy a Balanced MMCX cable for my LZ A4’s — please could you advise if this cable I linked below would work to achieve Balanced on the ES100?



Sorry for getting off topic but how do these compare to the FLC 8S and the A5? 

I had the FLC and loved it but the comfort was am issue after some time and the cables were horrible.


----------



## Elzizo

The software now includes a warning in the amp section against using 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapters since this will damage the amp of the ES100.

Are 2.5mm to 4 pin XLR safe to use since both are balanced?


----------



## alpha421

As long as the 2.5mm balanced configuration matches to the another balanced configuration (L+ to L+...etc), you'll be fine.

Looking forward to this little toy.


----------



## peter123

Elzizo said:


> The software now includes a warning in the amp section against using 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapters since this will damage the amp of the ES100.
> 
> Are 2.5mm to 4 pin XLR safe to use since both are balanced?



Fwiw I'm using one of these for my full size cans:


----------



## Elzizo

peter123 said:


> Fwiw I'm using one of these for my full size cans:


Thanks for putting my mind at ease.


----------



## Dark Helmet

I'm too lazy to read through this whole thread so I'll ask here. Is there any loss of sound quality through the bluetooth connection and has anyone compared it to high end to mid tear DAP's?


----------



## tim0chan

Dark Helmet said:


> I'm too lazy to read through this whole thread so I'll ask here. Is there any loss of sound quality through the bluetooth connection and has anyone compared it to high end to mid tear DAP's?


Yes but the convenience makes up for it


----------



## Currawong

Someone pointed out this device to me, so I'm just dropping in to check it out.



Dark Helmet said:


> I'm too lazy to read through this whole thread so I'll ask here. Is there any loss of sound quality through the bluetooth connection and has anyone compared it to high end to mid tear DAP's?



If you are connected with APTx (normal or HD) or AAC, any loss is pretty tiny, and not something I'd worry about for a $99 device. Everything else (the DAC, HP amp etc.) is going to make more of a difference vs. a DAP.


----------



## chinmie

Dark Helmet said:


> I'm too lazy to read through this whole thread so I'll ask here. Is there any loss of sound quality through the bluetooth connection and has anyone compared it to high end to mid tear DAP's?



Compared to my DFR, yes, obviously you can tell there's loss of SQ. But mobility is of course better with ES100 

Compared to direct out from phone (S7edge) , no. In fact i like it far better from the ES100 than direct

Compared to the S7edge via bluetooth to Cayin N3 and S7edge to the ES100, i still like the ES100 better


----------



## Dark Helmet

chinmie said:


> Compared to my DFR, yes, obviously you can tell there's loss of SQ. But mobility is of course better with ES100
> 
> Compared to direct out from phone (S7edge) , no. In fact i like it far better from the ES100 than direct
> 
> Compared to the S7edge via bluetooth to Cayin N3 and S7edge to the ES100, i still like the ES100 better


Thank you that's what I was looking for.


----------



## waynes world

Currawong said:


> Someone pointed out this device to me, so I'm just dropping in to check it out.
> 
> If you are connected with APTx (normal or HD) or AAC, any loss is pretty tiny, and not something I'd worry about for a $99 device. Everything else (the DAC, HP amp etc.) is going to make more of a difference vs. a DAP.



Spot on. I use the it via my S7 edge & APTX, and it sounds so good to me that I forget it's bluetooth.



chinmie said:


> Compared to my DFR, yes, obviously you can tell there's loss of SQ. But mobility is of course better with ES100
> 
> Compared to direct out from phone (S7edge) , no. In fact i like it far better from the ES100 than direct
> 
> Compared to the S7edge via bluetooth to Cayin N3 and S7edge to the ES100, i still like the ES100 better



That's a testament to how good the ES100 is right there. People such as yourself prefer (or like at least as much) the ES100 in bluetooth over the N3. That says quite a lot imo.


----------



## chinmie

waynes world said:


> Spot on. I use the it via my S7 edge & APTX, and it sounds so good to me that I forget it's bluetooth.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a testament to how good the ES100 is right there. People such as yourself prefer (or like at least as much) the ES100 in bluetooth over the N3. That says quite a lot imo.



the N3 has a cramped staging that i don't like, also it has big latency, making it unusable for movies. the ES100, for that application just performs better: lower latency, smaller and lighter body, easier to use software (eq, etc), and surprisingly: better sounding to my ears


----------



## CardigdanWalk

p50kombi said:


> I've been trying to get in touch with Radsone via email about purchasing one and having it shipped to the UK, but so far only had one reply which didn't really say anything.
> I've ordered an Audio Technika PHA55BT Headphone Amplifier as it also supports LDAC.
> I am very keen to hear from one of the Radsone Earstudio owners if I should cancel the AT-PHA55BT or try and get a Radsone Earstudio ES100.
> I've been told sales should start on Amazon soon, but still don't know if I can actually get one in the UK, so any input from Radsone (as I know they're active on this thread) would be awesome, either via PM or in the thread about whether it is possible to acquire one in the UK.
> ...



Did you manage to find a way to get one in the U.K.?


----------



## X-Frame

Jazic said:


> Sorry for getting off topic but how do these compare to the FLC 8S and the A5?
> 
> I had the FLC and loved it but the comfort was am issue after some time and the cables were horrible.



Not really sure about the FLC, though if you check out the Reviews here for the A4’s I remember seeing them compared by multiple people.

I also haven’t really been following the A5’s since I am completely happy with the A4’s.

I’ve very excited for my balanced cable to arrive to use with the ES100! Hopefully this week. It is perfect while at work. The AirPods are great for convenience but they just let in too much external noise. I need IEM’s when I work.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

Currawong said:


> Someone pointed out this device to me, so I'm just dropping in to check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are connected with APTx (normal or HD) or AAC, any loss is pretty tiny, and not something I'd worry about for a $99 device. Everything else (the DAC, HP amp etc.) is going to make more of a difference vs. a DAP.






Aside from range issues through my apparently fat butt, I'm impressed with this little device.  It seems to do everything they say it does and I really appreciate WS Lee being very present on this thread and addressing issues and actually seeming to take feedback from the community and use it in firmware updates.  Seriously I think I mentioned the battery indicator on the iPhone just days before it was addressed in a firmware update.


----------



## yoowan

I do like Fiio's BTR1 a lot (it's great with my Pinnacle P1) but it has two problems.

1. Volume differences between steps are too big. Does ES100 have better volume control?

2. Higher sensitive iems do tend to hiss and sometimes quieter notes can no longer be heard. If somebody could test the Brainwavz B400 with the ES100 and see whether the issue is also present with this amp. Listen for instance to the first notes of track 5 of this album: 




Thanks in advance!


----------



## Coconut Wireles (Apr 9, 2018)

yoowan said:


> I do like Fiio's BTR1 a lot (it's great with my Pinnacle P1) but it has two problems.
> 
> 1. Volume differences between steps are too big. Does ES100 have better volume control?
> 
> ...



After feedback from the community they updated the firmware to change the volume in .5 decibel increments.

I don't have the B400 but I haven't noticed any hiss or loss of "quieter notes" using the IE80S, Westone W30, or CA Lyra II.  I can check the first notes of that track later but offhand I don't know what the sensitivity is of the B400 or the IEM's i'm using in comparison.

With the CA Lyra II using the Litz with the 3.5 2x unbalanced current setting at max phone volume(recommended) and -28.5dB for the analog volume over AAC on my iPhone 7 Plus and using the "Quiet (preserves dynamics)" settings in Spotify I can hear the very quiet first part of this track.  Again I don't know the sensitivity of the IEM's you referred to or my own off hand.

Just looked it up

B400: Sensitivity 115dB 
Lyra II:  Sensitivity 103dB

They are still very different IEM's but I don't have my W30's with me to test right now.


----------



## yoowan

Coconut Wireles said:


> After feedback from the community they updated the firmware to change the volume in .5 decibel increments.



That's great news. With the BTR1 I'm constantly changing volumes on my smartphone and the device. Very annoying. That won't be necessary on the ES100.



Coconut Wireles said:


> I don't have the B400 but I haven't noticed any hiss or loss of "quieter notes" using the IE80S, Westone W30, or CA Lyra II.  I can check the first notes of that track later but offhand I don't know what the sensitivity is of the B400 or the IEM's i'm using in comparison.



Pinnacle P1 is in fact the only iem that passes the test. Vsonic VSDS3 (an old favorite of mine that I still use) of Hifiman RE400 do also hiss but to a lesser extent than the Brainwavz. Unfortunately I do not possess any of the iems you have.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

yoowan said:


> That's great news. With the BTR1 I'm constantly changing volumes on my smartphone and the device. Very annoying. That won't be necessary on the ES100.
> 
> 
> 
> Pinnacle P1 is in fact the only iem that passes the test. Vsonic VSDS3 (an old favorite of mine that I still use) of Hifiman RE400 do also hiss but to a lesser extent than the Brainwavz. Unfortunately I do not possess any of the iems you have.


I updated my earlier post with the specs and my brief testing instead of making a new comment...which I'm doing here anyways lol


----------



## SubMash

Sensitivity doesn't make hiss. Low impedance - does. I don't have a hiss with 5Ohm IEM at the volume where I can hear -70dB signal, so I doubt anyone will. Unless they hear way better than me.


----------



## yoowan

Coconut Wireles said:


> I updated my earlier post with the specs and my brief testing instead of making a new comment...which I'm doing here anyways lol


Thanks for testing with your gear. And you made me discover there is now a 'quiet' option in 'Normalize volume'. Has been switched off for years as I didn't like it then. I'll test this option again now because it's convenient to have more or less the same volume when switching genres. Doesn't change the hissing though.


----------



## peter123

yoowan said:


> I do like Fiio's BTR1 a lot (it's great with my Pinnacle P1) but it has two problems.
> 
> 1. Volume differences between steps are too big. Does ES100 have better volume control?
> 
> ...




I've got the B400 and have used it a lot with the ES100 without noticing any hiss, that being said I haven't really listened for it and I'm not very sensitive to it but I'll do a proper listening session tomorrow and let you know what I find.


----------



## yoowan

Maybe it's not hiss I'm experiencing but rather static-like sound artefacts and they're rather caused by the sensitivity of the iem as I further tested with other iems.

Brainwavz B400 impedance: 30ohm sensitivity 115db : The first notes of the Spotify track 5 are drowned in 'hiss' and sound artefacts.
Hifiman RE-400: impedance 32ohm sensitivity 102db: doable, just some hiss and no sound artefacts.
Nuforce Primo 8 impedance 33ohm sensitivity 113db: same result as Brainwavz B400

If someone has an iem with the same combination of impedance and sensitivity to test on the ES100, that would be nice...


----------



## Researcher

How do you manage to update ES100? I could not somehow do this. Is there any video on this?

another issue is sound boom. while forwarding or backwarding a track on Tidal app (USB-DAC),  i experienced volume is rising up for a short time and then come back at normal level.


----------



## Jazic

Researcher said:


> How do you manage to update ES100? I could not somehow do this. Is there any video on this?
> 
> another issue is sound boom. while forwarding or backwarding a track on Tidal app (USB-DAC),  i experienced volume is rising up for a short time and then come back at normal level.



It's a Tidal issue. It'll do it with any BT device you use as well. This option will fix it but you'll be touching the volume more often.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

Researcher said:


> How do you manage to update ES100? I could not somehow do this. Is there any video on this?
> 
> another issue is sound boom. while forwarding or backwarding a track on Tidal app (USB-DAC),  i experienced volume is rising up for a short time and then come back at normal level.


I haven't had that issue with the "sound boom."

Also, I had trouble updating previously.  I made sure to use the provided cable, then downloaded the FW update, open the zipped folder and copy all of the files into a second folder on my desktop, then click the exec file.  Just hold the power button while you plug it into the computer(PC only) then when the prompt from the exec file opens you just hit any key and it should identify the device.


----------



## CardigdanWalk

antdroid said:


> Fiio makes one or you can find some on AliExpress. I just ordered a short 2-pin for my iSine and Noble Xs on Ali express.



Do you mind sharing links to the seller, trying to find a short 40cm cable without much luck.


----------



## Researcher

Jazic said:


> It's a Tidal issue. It'll do it with any BT device you use as well. This option will fix it but you'll be touching the volume more often.



cannot find this on desktop program (win)


----------



## Elzizo (Apr 9, 2018)

Researcher said:


> cannot find this on desktop program (win)


Give this a try:
In the desktop program, under settings -> Show Advanced Settings -> Set the same volume level for all songs to ON

EDIT: Your inquiry was for Tidal not Spotify. I am an idiot and apologize


----------



## antdroid

CardigdanWalk said:


> Do you mind sharing links to the seller, trying to find a short 40cm cable without much luck.



Pre-Made one that fits most 2-pin IEMs including iSine, Massdrop+ and Noble and KZ
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/cus...32852715561.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.SyhNGc

DIY cable ready for soldering:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/diy...32844376272.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.SyhNGc


----------



## chinmie

yoowan said:


> I do like Fiio's BTR1 a lot (it's great with my Pinnacle P1) but it has two problems.
> 
> 1. Volume differences between steps are too big. Does ES100 have better volume control?
> 
> ...




1.The ES100 have plenty of steps in it's volume making it smooth and comparable to DAPs, unlike those cheaper bluetooths that jumps too far (like android volume steps)  on each button press.

2. The lowest impedance iem that i used to have is the TFZ King, about 12 ohm. Didn't experience hiss or noise floor on them.


----------



## wslee

yoowan said:


> Maybe it's not hiss I'm experiencing but rather static-like sound artefacts and they're rather caused by the sensitivity of the iem as I further tested with other iems.
> 
> Brainwavz B400 impedance: 30ohm sensitivity 115db : The first notes of the Spotify track 5 are drowned in 'hiss' and sound artefacts.
> Hifiman RE-400: impedance 32ohm sensitivity 102db: doable, just some hiss and no sound artefacts.
> ...



@yoowan:

May I ask at which volume levels do you listen with those IEM?
If your headphone amplifier doesn't have an adjustable gain option like PGA(Programmable Gain Amp) or low power mode, 
you will need to get the volume lower down in the digital domain, 
which results in more loss in LSB with the 115dB IEM than the 102dB IEM and may cause what you called sound artifacts.

High power headphone amplifier without any analog gain control option would not fit high sensitivity IEM, for the above reason.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## scotvl (Apr 10, 2018)

yoowan said:


> I do like Fiio's BTR1 a lot (it's great with my Pinnacle P1) but it has two problems.
> 
> 1. Volume differences between steps are too big. Does ES100 have better volume control?
> 
> ...



I listened to the start a few times and there's no background noise with zero hiss from my 16 Ohm 108dB ibasso IT01s and I even maxed out the 8k and 16k sliders on the EQ and still zero hiss. Thanks for the Rachmaninov link I just downloaded it to my G6 to check out tomorrow, track 5 lulls you in softly and drops really dynamic and powerful transitions on you.


----------



## yoowan

wslee said:


> @yoowan:
> 
> May I ask at which volume levels do you listen with those IEM?
> If your headphone amplifier doesn't have an adjustable gain option like PGA(Programmable Gain Amp) or low power mode,
> ...


Volume on the phone is at max, volume on the amp (and that's Fiio's BTR1, will buy ES100 as soon as it's available in Europe) is on a moderate volume depending the iem. I only use Pinnacle P1 with the BTR1. P1 is a notoriously difficult iem to drive (impedance 50ohm sensitivity 96dB) but the BTR1 does an outstanding job for such a cheap and small device. There is indeed no gain switch on the BTR1. As you say lowering the volume on the phone might help. I will test that later.

Thanks to everybody for chiming in. Now I'm learning to better understand how impedance and sensitivity affects an amp's sound production.


----------



## peter123

Fwiw I'm not able to detect any background hiss whatsoever with the B400 (not on the track that was listed on the previous page either).

The ES100 and the B400 is a great combination imo but then again the ES100 seems to pair well with pretty much everything I've tried it with


----------



## yoowan

peter123 said:


> Fwiw I'm not able to detect any background hiss whatsoever with the B400 (not on the track that was listed on the previous page either).
> 
> The ES100 and the B400 is a great combination imo but then again the ES100 seems to pair well with pretty much everything I've tried it with


That's great news. Much appreciating your effort. Looking forward to buying one when it hits European ground.


----------



## CardigdanWalk

antdroid said:


> Pre-Made one that fits most 2-pin IEMs including iSine, Massdrop+ and Noble and KZ
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/cus...32852715561.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.SyhNGc
> 
> DIY cable ready for soldering:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/diy...32844376272.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.SyhNGc



Thanks for this!

I was under the impression newer KZ products (ZS5 etc) were 0.75mm? If it wasn’t for that the first one looks perfect!

Did you find any 2.5 balances versions?


----------



## antdroid

CardigdanWalk said:


> Thanks for this!
> 
> I was under the impression newer KZ products (ZS5 etc) were 0.75mm? If it wasn’t for that the first one looks perfect!
> 
> Did you find any 2.5 balances versions?



YMMV but I have interchanged "0.78mm and 0.75mm" 2-pin connectors between IEMs without any issues. I have a KZ IEM coming in the mail so I can test it again on those, but I've used KZ cables on my iSine and MD+ without any issues too (after cutting a notch in it).


----------



## Elzizo

antdroid said:


> YMMV but I have interchanged "0.78mm and 0.75mm" 2-pin connectors between IEMs without any issues. I have a KZ IEM coming in the mail so I can test it again on those, but I've used KZ cables on my iSine and MD+ without any issues too (after cutting a notch in it).


I have a pair of KZ ZS6 that pair extremely well with the ES100. They sound better on the ES100 then on my Fiio X5 Gen 3 or my Schiit Jotenheim.


----------



## CardigdanWalk (Apr 11, 2018)

Elzizo said:


> I have a pair of KZ ZS6 that pair extremely well with the ES100. They sound better on the ES100 then on my Fiio X5 Gen 3 or my Schiit Jotenheim.



That’s reassuring to hear!
Now just to find a way to get one in the U.K.!

Edit: forgot to ask, are you using 2.5mm balanced or 3.5?


----------



## wslee (Apr 11, 2018)

*ES100 F/W v1.1.9 released*
- System stability improvement
http://radsone.com/EarStudio/firmware/v1.1.9.zip

Please keep your ES100 updated with the latest.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## DBaldock9

Is it normal for the ES100 to power On, whenever the charging cable is connected, or disconnected?


----------



## tim0chan

DBaldock9 said:


> Is it normal for the ES100 to power On, whenever the charging cable is connected, or disconnected?


Yep, it's normal but annoying


----------



## DBaldock9

tim0chan said:


> Yep, it's normal but annoying



I concur!


----------



## Daveed84 (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm having trouble updating the device firmware to v1.1.9. I was previously able to update the device to firmware version 1.1.7. I'm holding the power button and connecting the device to my computer via the USB cable, and the LED light is off as indicated in the instructions. However, when I run EarStudio_Device_Firmware_Upgrade.bat, I get this error message:

"Error running upgrade command: Invalid sequence (hidDfuConnect must be called first)"

Then the program quits and the update isn't successful. Has anyone else run into this problem?

EDIT: It seems like this error occurs when it can't find the device. I get the same error if I run the .bat file when the device is disconnected.

EDIT 2: I think the cable I was using didn't support data transfer. I tried with another cable and it works.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

DBaldock9 said:


> I concur!


2X


----------



## Coconut Wireles

Daveed84 said:


> I'm having trouble updating the device firmware to v1.1.9. I was previously able to update the device to firmware version 1.1.7. I'm holding the power button and connecting the device to my computer via the USB cable, and the LED light is off as indicated in the instructions. However, when I run EarStudio_Device_Firmware_Upgrade.bat, I get this error message:
> 
> "Error running upgrade command: Invalid sequence (hidDfuConnect must be called first)"
> 
> ...



Yeah, I had tried with another cable and it didn't work despite using that cable regularly for data transfer.  When I got back home to the included cable it worked the first time.


----------



## DBaldock9

I had issues trying to update at home, because the USB sub-system on my PC is borked (tried different cables in different USB ports, but it's no-go).  
If I reboot, it will probably work, but I didn't want to shut down three browsers, an email client, and other running programs - so I used the PC here at work, and the ES100 updated just fine...  
.
I guess I need to configure WINE on my Linux Netbook.


----------



## Joseph Lin (Apr 11, 2018)

Just received one from Amazon and found someone opened the device before!!  There are marks around the case showing someone was trying to open the case and then returned it. Very disappointed that Earstudio will send a refurbished item to a new customer.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

Joseph Lin said:


> Just received one from Amazon and found someone opened the device before!!  There are marks around the case showing someone was trying to open the case and then returned it. Very disappointed that Earstudio will send a refurbished item to a new customer.


As in opening the ES100 itself?  I don't know if my box was shrink wrapped or even taped close but my device looked flawless.  You could consider asking for a partial refund from Amazon or the return should be easy enough.  They'll probably let you hold on to the one you have and use it while you wait for the new one to arrive.


----------



## Coconut Wireles (Apr 11, 2018)

Awesome pairing for me except I'm gonna need a better balanced cable for this.


----------



## wslee

Joseph Lin said:


> Just received one from Amazon and found someone opened the device before!!  There are marks around the case showing someone was trying to open the case and then returned it. Very disappointed that Earstudio will send a refurbished item to a new customer.



Apologize for the inconvenience.
Please contact us via support@radsone.com.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## Levistras

Coconut Wireles said:


> As in opening the ES100 itself?  I don't know if my box was shrink wrapped or even taped close but my device looked flawless.  You could consider asking for a partial refund from Amazon or the return should be easy enough.  They'll probably let you hold on to the one you have and use it while you wait for the new one to arrive.



Mine from Kickstarter came with some scratches on the device too.  Didn't look like it was an attempt to open it but there's circular scratches around the 2.5mm port like somebody tested it and spun a cable in there that had some sharp metal on the jack.. Also a few minor surface scratches in various spots.  I've been using it regardless but it annoys me when I see them.


----------



## wslee

Levistras said:


> Mine from Kickstarter came with some scratches on the device too.  Didn't look like it was an attempt to open it but there's circular scratches around the 2.5mm port like somebody tested it and spun a cable in there that had some sharp metal on the jack.. Also a few minor surface scratches in various spots.  I've been using it regardless but it annoys me when I see them.



I'm so sorry about that.
Although, we don't sell or ship any refurbished item, 
I have to admit that we've been getting the similar issue from some users.
We've been working on that issue and trying to improve the end finishing as best as we can, with the Manufacturing and Quality Control department in China factory.
Apologies once again, and please contact support@radsone.com if any issues including the above. We'll support you with the best.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## peter123

Yesterday I was asking Venture Electronics if they're able to make me a 50 cm 2.5mm balanced cable and they've confirmed that they can so I'll order one from them when I get home from work this evening. I'll let you know what the final price ends up to be.


----------



## CardigdanWalk

peter123 said:


> Yesterday I was asking Venture Electronics if they're able to make me a 50 cm 2.5mm balanced cable and they've confirmed that they can so I'll order one from them when I get home from work this evening. I'll let you know what the final price ends up to be.



Awesome! Very interested to know!

What IEM connector are you using on the other side / do you know what choices they offer?

Thanks


----------



## peter123

CardigdanWalk said:


> Awesome! Very interested to know!
> 
> What IEM connector are you using on the other side / do you know what choices they offer?
> 
> Thanks



I know that they offer mmcx (that I'm getting) and 0.78mm 2-pin (I may buy one of these as well) but believe that they offer 0.75mm and the ones used on A-T im50/70 as well.

You can check here:
https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=16

I've got a bunch of cables from them already (interconnects, for IEM's and for headphones) and I'm very happy with the value they offer.


----------



## jl226ca

what is the warranty period for the earstudio?


----------



## Levistras

jl226ca said:


> what is the warranty period for the earstudio?



From the Kickstarter page:

"Radsone provides you one-year limited warranty service on manufacturing defects on hardware. EarStudio supports DFU (Device Firmware Upgrade) functionality; users can easily update the firmware through USB cable with the PC."


----------



## Levistras

wslee said:


> I'm so sorry about that.
> Although, we don't sell or ship any refurbished item,
> I have to admit that we've been getting the similar issue from some users.
> We've been working on that issue and trying to improve the end finishing as best as we can, with the Manufacturing and Quality Control department in China factory.
> ...



Thanks WS, I will reach out to support and see what they say.


----------



## jl226ca

Levistras said:


> From the Kickstarter page:
> 
> "Radsone provides you one-year limited warranty service on manufacturing defects on hardware. EarStudio supports DFU (Device Firmware Upgrade) functionality; users can easily update the firmware through USB cable with the PC."


----------



## jl226ca

thank you.


----------



## Soaa-

WS, any news on the possibility of adding crossfeed?


----------



## Roll

Canada, in stock currently at $131.00 & FREE Shipping.

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B079NX5ZSS...olid=31KGB1XFVFRJ4&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## HD800NL

Roll said:


> Canada, in stock


Now waiting for Europe


----------



## PantsUK

HD800NL said:


> Now waiting for Europe



YEP EUROPE .... or selfishly the UK PLEASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSE  ....... was told March, then April ...... it is April how are we looking?????


----------



## waynes world (Apr 16, 2018)

SubMash said:


> Few bugs:
> Sometimes switching back to the app crashing it and eventually, app comes to the state where it refuses to work and connect to any device. The only solution is to reconnect the device - app restart doesn't help, device search doesn't work.



Hi @wslee, I think I'm having the same issue. My phone is S7 edge android 7. The es100 is on firmware 1.1.9, and the app is the most recent.

What happens occasionally for me:
- turn on es100 and the phone connects to it.
- go into the app, and it says "must force restart" (or something similar)
- once the app is restarted, the "device search" in the app says "connection failed. please try again"
- note that at this point, the es100 functions fine. It's just that the app can't be used.
- and at this point, the only way that I have found to then rectify is, while still in the app, to turn the es100 off and on, and then the app automatically finds it.

Let me know if I can provide any further info. Thanks.


----------



## tim0chan

waynes world said:


> Hi @wslee, I think I'm having the same issue. My phone is S7 edge android 7. The es100 is on firmware 1.1.9, and the app is the most recent.
> 
> What happens occasionally for me:
> - turn on es100 and the phone connects to it.
> ...


I probably shouldn't update then....


----------



## waynes world

tim0chan said:


> I probably shouldn't update then....



It was happening for me with the previous version as well (it just took me this long to report it).


----------



## tim0chan

waynes world said:


> It was happening for me with the previous version as well (it just took me this long to report it).


I see, I will still hold off till u get it resolved...
Maybe u can reset the unit? Not sure how to do that tho...


----------



## Coconut Wireles

tim0chan said:


> I see, I will still hold off till u get it resolved...
> Maybe u can reset the unit? Not sure how to do that tho...


I updated the firmware with no issues so far on iPhone 7 Plus.

I feel like I read WSLee say earlier on the thread that holding all 4 vol and track buttons simultaneously while powering on resets it.  I would probably just double check that before you try.


----------



## Jearly410

No issues updating to latest firmware with iPhone 6s+


----------



## parawizard

Roll said:


> Canada, in stock currently at $131.00 & FREE Shipping.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B079NX5ZSS...olid=31KGB1XFVFRJ4&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it



Awesome! Ordered!


----------



## sfoclt

Question:

I can connect to my iPhone via bluetooth and use the app.

Should I be able to connect to the bluetooth from my tv, for example?  The device isn't showing up to connect so thought I'd inquire here.  Thx.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

sfoclt said:


> Question:
> 
> I can connect to my iPhone via bluetooth and use the app.
> 
> Should I be able to connect to the bluetooth from my tv, for example?  The device isn't showing up to connect so thought I'd inquire here.  Thx.


I don't see why not.  I was wondering that recently too but haven't had a chance to try it with my television yet.


----------



## sfoclt (Apr 17, 2018)

Perhaps I’m doing the pairing incorrectly. Just got the device this afternoon so working through set up. Working great with the iPhone though (and Roku app on the phone, although I’d prefer to try connecting directly to the tv if possible).


----------



## wslee

Soaa- said:


> WS, any news on the possibility of adding crossfeed?



We're working on it.
Hope that we can add it in the next F/W update sooner or later.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## wslee

waynes world said:


> Hi @wslee, I think I'm having the same issue. My phone is S7 edge android 7. The es100 is on firmware 1.1.9, and the app is the most recent.
> 
> What happens occasionally for me:
> - turn on es100 and the phone connects to it.
> ...



Thanks for the kind input.
We'll check what you reported shortly.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## Researcher

any update sofar for " boom sound"?


----------



## sfoclt

Coconut Wireles said:


> I don't see why not.  I was wondering that recently too but haven't had a chance to try it with my television yet.



Just to update: I’ve been able to connect to everything I’ve tried now, including the tv.


----------



## tim0chan

Researcher said:


> any update sofar for " boom sound"?


What is that?


----------



## peter123

Just because


----------



## HiFlight

Jazic said:


> Any chance for a crossover feature in the app to blend the left and right channels to some degree?


If you are using an Android smartphone as your source, there are a number of music player apps that have a crossfeed option...
Neutron, Radsone and Foobar2000 are 3 that come to mind.


----------



## waynes world (Apr 18, 2018)

peter123 said:


> Just because



Coolio! You're prompting me to get a balanced cable sooner than later for my mmcx buds.

I'm trying to figure out the VE cable ordering page, but there are options dammit! Expresso cable? Spc cable? Can I get the spc cable in black? Can I change it to a shorter length? Do I even want a shorter length? So many questions lol! (but that's great). Addendum.. or go with the black litz cable, and if so, which sleeve option do I want? Earhooks or not?


----------



## abrody

Has anyone had any success sourcing a very short (ie less than 40cm) balanced MMCX cable?


----------



## Jazic

HiFlight said:


> If you are using an Android smartphone as your source, there are a number of music player apps that have a crossfeed option...
> Neutron, Radsone and Foobar2000 are 3 that come to mind.



Im on Android but listen exclusively to Spotify and Tidal unfortunately.


----------



## HiFlight

I have encountered an issue with my EarStudio since the last two updates.  I am still running 1.17 but have reinstalled the latest app.  While I can connect and play OK, whenever I attempt to access the output page to select balanced or SE or one of the options, that page is greyed out and when I attempt to go back to a previous page via the arrow at the upper left, the app always stops.   I can only surmise that this has something to do with the newer firmwares or app version, but this has persisted everytime I have attempted to use my ES recently.   It does show the choices for the new firmware and does connect OK but I am stuck on my last output setting prior to this issue appearing.  
As I am away from home, I can't update my firmware to v.1.19 at the present time, but will give it a try when I return home.  ​


----------



## Researcher

tim0chan said:


> What is that?



When i tried to backward or forward a track on tidal windows app (probably on the other players as well), i noticed the volume is immediately increasing for a quarter sec, and then come back at the normal  level. This issue happens when the device is in USB-DAC.


----------



## waynes world

HiFlight said:


> I have encountered an issue with my EarStudio since the last two updates.  I am still running 1.17 but have reinstalled the latest app.  While I can connect and play OK, whenever I attempt to access the output page to select balanced or SE or one of the options, that page is greyed out and when I attempt to go back to a previous page via the arrow at the upper left, the app always stops.   I can only surmise that this has something to do with the newer firmwares or app version, but this has persisted everytime I have attempted to use my ES recently.   It does show the choices for the new firmware and does connect OK but I am stuck on my last output setting prior to this issue appearing.
> As I am away from home, I can't update my firmware to v.1.19 at the present time, but will give it a try when I return home. ​



Maybe the app is not connected with the es100? Sometimes when I connect the es100 to my phone and I then go into the app, it does not connect with (and can not find) the es100 until I do this: While in app, turn the es100 off and on. For me, the app then always finds and connects with the es100.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

peter123 said:


> Just because


Lol when I saw you first post that adapter I was thinking about getting one just to try the 800S balanced through the ES100.

I probably won't get it because I can't see myself using the 800S with the ES100 very much but running it unbalanced I thought the ES100 did a more than admirable job driving the 800S.

Right now I'm debating on whether to get the ALO balanced MMCX cable for the Andromeda or going a custom route to get a shorter cable.  Anyone know if ALO will make custom lengths?


----------



## HiFlight

waynes world said:


> Maybe the app is not connected with the es100? Sometimes when I connect the es100 to my phone and I then go into the app, it does not connect with (and can not find) the es100 until I do this: While in app, turn the es100 off and on. For me, the app then always finds and connects with the es100.


This happens with the ES connected to the app.  The app alway quickly finds my ES.   I can change volume, access EQ, only output page causes the app to shut down.


----------



## tim0chan

Researcher said:


> When i tried to backward or forward a track on tidal windows app (probably on the other players as well), i noticed the volume is immediately increasing for a quarter sec, and then come back at the normal  level. This issue happens when the device is in USB-DAC.


Mind explaining more clearly? I don't understand your problem a or "boom sound" for that matter


----------



## Coconut Wireles

Not sure if anyone else has this slight issue with the clip but I use my ES100 on my work shirts and it doesn't quite hold well since it only compresses on the shirt at the end point with the ridge.  Anyways, I used a bit of adhesive velcro and used the loop/softer side of the velcro and stuck just a little bit on the clip so it compresses the shirt throughout the clip a bit more.  The velcro is soft enough that it won't damage my shirt but has enough fluff to actually hold better when it's attached horizontally to my shirt.  Just thought I would throw this out there if anyone else had this issue.


----------



## Koolpep

abrody said:


> Has anyone had any success sourcing a very short (ie less than 40cm) balanced MMCX cable?


I would contact null-audio.com they make excellent cables in all price ranges (prices on their website are in Singapore dollars ) so they start from $49 SGD and you can always contact them with a special request, like a shorter one. Let’s see what they say. I use their cables (besides moon audio, plussound and others) for years. Great quality, even the entry level is a keeper.


----------



## rkw

abrody said:


> Has anyone had any success sourcing a very short (ie less than 40cm) balanced MMCX cable?


You can order one from Venture Electronics:
https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=16
The order form has specific lengths, but actually the cables are all custom made to order, and you can tell them the exact length you want.


----------



## peter123

rkw said:


> You can order one from Venture Electronics:
> https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=16
> The order form has specific lengths, but actually the cables are all custom made to order, and you can tell them the exact length you want.



^^
I've ordered a 50cm mmcx to 2.5mm balanced cable from them. The cost was $29 including e-packet shipping to Norway. You just need to contact them in advance about the length if it's not listed in the menu.

My cable is in transit now but I'll post some pictures og it when it arrives.


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> ^^
> I've ordered a 50cm mmcx to 2.5mm balanced cable from them. The cost was $29 including e-packet shipping to Norway. You just need to contact them in advance about the length if it's not listed in the menu.
> 
> My cable is in transit now but I'll post some pictures og it when it arrives.



Looking forward to your impressions. Which wire did you get? 

I want the wire flexible, and preferably black.


----------



## peter123 (Apr 19, 2018)

waynes world said:


> Looking forward to your impressions. Which wire did you get?
> 
> I want the wire flexible, and preferably black.



This is what I ordered (just asked for 50 cm in advance and they promised to fix it):






I'm not sure how the cable will be but I'm looking for the same that you do. I'll let you know when it arrives. I one ordered the Litz cable for my LZ Big Dipper and it's pretty stiff and nothing I'd really recommend for IEM's (especially not over the ear wearing style)....

I'm not sure the one I've bought is black though ha ha


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> This is what I ordered (just asked for 50 cm in advance and they promised to fix it):
> 
> I'm not sure how the cable will be but I'm looking for the same that you do. I'll let you know when it arrives. I one ordered the Litz cable for my LZ Big Dipper and it's pretty stiff and nothing I'd really recommend for IEM's (especially not over the ear wearing style)....
> 
> I'm not sure the one I've bought is black though ha ha



Thanks! I had that one locked and loaded because I figured the spc cable would be what I'm looking for, but waffled due to not being sure about the cable color. We will find out soon when yours arrives! (I'm gonna email them as well about it).


----------



## abrody

waynes world said:


> Thanks! I had that one locked and loaded because I figured the spc cable would be what I'm looking for, but waffled due to not being sure about the cable color. We will find out soon when yours arrives! (I'm gonna email them as well about it).



do you guys have a sense of which cable would be the softest/most flexible? i plan to use with over the ear IEMs.


----------



## peter123

abrody said:


> do you guys have a sense of which cable would be the softest/most flexible? i plan to use with over the ear IEMs.



That's what I'm looking for as well so I hope it's the one I've bought  

I'm not sure though but we should know sometime next week...


----------



## peter123 (Apr 19, 2018)

Amazingly enough it seems as if my package with the cable from VE is already in Norway. It was posted in Shenyang this Monday, that's extremely fast for a cheap freight option (e-packet). With some luck I'll have it already tomorrow but definitely not later than Monday.

Edit:
Oops  I almost forgot, got this balanced cable for the HD569 and HD598 today:


----------



## wslee

HiFlight said:


> I have encountered an issue with my EarStudio since the last two updates.  I am still running 1.17 but have reinstalled the latest app.  While I can connect and play OK, whenever I attempt to access the output page to select balanced or SE or one of the options, that page is greyed out and when I attempt to go back to a previous page via the arrow at the upper left, the app always stops.   I can only surmise that this has something to do with the newer firmwares or app version, but this has persisted everytime I have attempted to use my ES recently.   It does show the choices for the new firmware and does connect OK but I am stuck on my last output setting prior to this issue appearing.
> As I am away from home, I can't update my firmware to v.1.19 at the present time, but will give it a try when I return home. ​



I've delivered your issue to our team.
Let us check the issue shortly.
Can I have your smartphone model?
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> Amazingly enough it seems as if my package with the cable from VE is already in Norway. It was posted in Shenyang this Monday, that's extremely fast for a cheap freight option (e-packet). With some luck I'll have it already tomorrow but definitely not later than Monday.



Cool! Btw, the spc is silver (according to VE).


----------



## antdroid

waynes world said:


> Cool! Btw, the spc is silver (according to VE).



Spc cable is very springy. I have a spc cable VE monk lite. Didn’t like the cable material.


----------



## peter123

antdroid said:


> Spc cable is very springy. I have a spc cable VE monk lite. Didn’t like the cable material.



Ah, that's bad news for me. Seems as if the only flexible option they've got then is the Espresso. That's really a shame since it doesn't exactly work well aesthetically with many things.....


----------



## waynes world

antdroid said:


> Spc cable is very springy. I have a spc cable VE monk lite. Didn’t like the cable material.



Hmm, looking for black and flexible. Something tells me that "silver and springy" might not be what I'm looking for lol



peter123 said:


> Ah, that's bad news for me. Seems as if the only flexible option they've got then is the Espresso. That's really a shame since it doesn't exactly work well aesthetically with many things.....



Yes. Lee/VE should start providing a black/flexible cable - they would sell a lot of them I think.


----------



## C_Lindbergh (Apr 20, 2018)

Some questions:

1. When will it be available in Europe?

2. How fast can you recharge the battery?

3. Is it easy to replace the battery  once its finally needed?

4. Short cable recommendation  ( MMCX ) which ships from Europe.

5. Would it be possible to implemente LDAC in a future update, since it will be the main Blutetooth codect for Androids in the near future.


----------



## earthpeople

Is there any possibility of adding the ability to disable buttons via the app? For instance disabling the volume or next/previous buttons.

Not a big deal obviously but I think it would be a cool feature. Sometimes I trigger a button when trying to pull it out of a pocket, bag, etc. and it can be slightly annoying.

@wslee


----------



## antdroid (Apr 21, 2018)

waynes world said:


> Hmm, looking for black and flexible. Something tells me that "silver and springy" might not be what I'm looking for lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Lee/VE should start providing a black/flexible cable - they would sell a lot of them I think.



you should be able to just buy the standard black litz cable. it should be thin braided black wire. i have one coming in the mail soon, though its not short.

For example: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/56866

If you search aliexpress, you should find a bunch of them...
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/diy...f08b-4bdf-ab7b-58d108a296df&priceBeautifyAB=0

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Rep...bb67-4b0a-9d76-d25d929f0be7&priceBeautifyAB=0

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/diy...bb67-4b0a-9d76-d25d929f0be7&priceBeautifyAB=0

https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...SB_20180420200220&SearchText=short+mmcx+cable


making one yourself isnt too hard either.


----------



## VintageFlanker

Is there any way to bring the ES100 to EU?...


----------



## SubMash (Apr 22, 2018)

On High Impedance headphones like HD650 it could be really great to show real-time per band volume as bars with last highest position behind each EQ slider and red clipping indicator above each band.
Because volume is not enough. So I have to bump it up + EQ. And chances that it is clipping, but a content is not 0dB aligned, so I don't know how bad it is.

I think there is a bug - I don't hear ANY maximum volume difference between 1x Voltage mode and 2x Voltage mode. I'm on the latest F/W and app.
So SE846 requires significant volume down and due to the mute/unmute volume jump bug it's just unhealthy loud suddenly.

Also, I believe it's a typo in the app that voltage is 6.4V at +2 dB with 2x voltage and 3.2V at -3dB with 1x voltage.
I guess it should be 6.4V at -4 dB (6 dB down from +2 dB due to diff mode) with 2x Voltage and 3.2V at +6dB (isn't it just voltage limiter, then why it's not 1/2 max at max analog voltage) with 1x Voltage mode.

Another bug is forcing absence of APTX on Avantree Priva III is ignored completely - it goes to APTX anyway...


----------



## skeptical

With filmware updates was introduced  support of a2dp codecs. Does any one know how it performs compare to aptx?


----------



## SubMash

skeptical said:


> With filmware updates was introduced  support of a2dp codecs. Does any one know how it performs compare to aptx?


A2DP is a profile for any music. Aptx is one of the compression codecs that can be used with A2DP. What do you actually want to ask?


----------



## skeptical

I meant to say , Is there going to be a noticeable downgrade in sound quality if my phone doesn't support aptx only a2dp?


----------



## SubMash

skeptical said:


> I meant to say , Is there going to be a noticeable downgrade in sound quality if my phone doesn't support aptx only a2dp?


Your phone is most probably supports AAC which sounds better than APTX.


----------



## VintageFlanker (Apr 23, 2018)

SubMash said:


> Your phone is most probably supports AAC which sounds better than APTX.


 Ah?...  I would say the exact opposite as well as many reviewers... Aptx supporting up to 350 kb/s (up to 24b, 576kps with aptx HD) while ACC is 256 kb/s. So you can stream ACC files without compression or resampling... But as far I'm concerned, I don't use mp3/AAC files, so Aptx HD still the way to go.


----------



## meinname123 (Apr 23, 2018)

Higher Bitrate doesn't mean better sound.
And if you source is AAC then trancsode (which is always done for BT) from AAC to AAC is less lossy than from AAC to APTX - even if bitrate from dest. AAC is much lower than the APTX one.
But also on other Source Codecs like FLAC or ALAC and other lossless codecs  AAC is better.

Also did blind tests and AAC was always better than APTX
Maybe APTX HD is better than both - but haven't really tried it.

The only downside of AAC for BT is that it's much more demanding to the device. - Meaning battery drains faster.


----------



## SubMash

VintageFlanker said:


> Ah?...  I would say the exact opposite as well as many reviewers... Aptx supporting up to 350 kb/s (up to 24b, 576kps with aptx HD) while ACC is 256 kb/s. So you can stream ACC files without compression or resampling... But as far I'm concerned, I don't use mp3/AAC files, so Aptx HD still the way to go.


I'm confident that on blind tests most will say that aptx is brighter and dirtier sounding codec. As for the technical quality - it's significantly worse. AAC is much more fine grained 20 years old psychoacoustic codec improved over mp3 while aptx is 45 years old ADPCM and nothing more. APTX immediately brings high frequency noise that some people like since it works as a very rough few dB EQ for free. AAC achieves ITU transparency at 128kbit. 

It was promoted for low power devices with weakest possible MCU. It is also absolutely same thing as very first classical SBC with just higher bitrate. And guess what, aptx hd is also exactly same thing with even higher bitrate. It has 2x lower noise, but it's still there and you can clearly hear it. But there are a lot of marketing money behind APTX.

Unfortunately, I don't think that AAC without reencoding happens anywhere. But this is not even remotely as bad as a single time aptx encoding.


----------



## Cane (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello, I am wondering if any of you in this thread have experience with both Radsone Earstudio and Bluewave Get. I have the Get right now, and I am about to send it back for the second time... the first time, there was a problem with the BT range, and this one have developed a sticky button, after a mere 2 months. Needles to say, I am not going back to the Get. I will switch to the Earstudio instead.
However, I spent some time in front of my computer the other day and used the headphone amp that I have there. And going from the Get, to it, made me think that I prefer the sound that the Get provides. I am using a pair of Ultrasone Pro 900, and I have read a lot or reviews where people state that they think that the Pro 900 have a very shrill metallic treble. And I never realized that they where right, until i switched back to the computer amp's more neutral sound.

Could any one tell me what to expect from the Earstudio, compared to the Get (when it comes to sound characteristics)?

Ultrasone Pro 900, has a V shaped frequency response (see picture):
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[Source: http://en.goldenears.net/3508]


----------



## SubMash

Based on my tests with significant load - earstudio stays relatively flat until roll off point.


----------



## Cane

SubMash said:


> Based on my tests with significant load - earstudio stays relatively flat until roll off point.


Ok, so I might have to tweak the EQ or do some mod, to get the same type of sound then.


----------



## Cane

@SubMash do you believe that cables do alter the characteristics of the sound? I don't have the money right now, but I am thinking about having my headphones converted to balanced.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

Cane said:


> Ok, so I might have to tweak the EQ or do some mod, to get the same type of sound then.


The app has a very decent EQ with presets and 4 custom saved levels.

I was really looking at the Get before the ES100 but for a variety of reasons I chose to take a chance on the ES100 and have been more than satisfied.  A big part of the reason I went with the ES100 was the support that WSLee has provided here on the forums.  I mean I asked about the battery level indicator on the iPhone and it was addressed in a FW update a few days later lol.

Also, I liked the battery life on the ES100 as well as the option for a balanced output.


----------



## waynes world

Coconut Wireles said:


> The app has a very decent EQ with presets and 4 custom saved levels.
> 
> I was really looking at the Get before the ES100 but for a variety of reasons I chose to take a chance on the ES100 and have been more than satisfied.  A big part of the reason I went with the ES100 was the support that WSLee has provided here on the forums.  I mean I asked about the battery level indicator on the iPhone and it was addressed in a FW update a few days later lol.
> 
> Also, I liked the battery life on the ES100 as well as the option for a balanced output.



@Cane, Coconut speaks the truth. You won't be disappointed with the ES100 (or with Radsone's support).


----------



## xatnys

Has anyone had any luck finding short (<50cm) balanced mmcx cables? I'm looking for a good short cable to compliment this.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

xatnys said:


> Has anyone had any luck finding short (<50cm) balanced mmcx cables? I'm looking for a good short cable to compliment this.


Won't custom cable makers do short MMCX cables?  Plussound or Moon Audio?


----------



## wslee

Cane said:


> Hello, I am wondering if any of you in this thread have experience with both Radsone Earstudio and Bluewave Get. I have the Get right now, and I am about to send it back for the second time... the first time, there was a problem with the BT range, and this one have developed a sticky button, after a mere 2 months. Needles to say, I am not going back to the Get. I will switch to the Earstudio instead.
> However, I spent some time in front of my computer the other day and used the headphone amp that I have there. And going from the Get, to it, made me think that I prefer the sound that the Get provides. I am using a pair of Ultrasone Pro 900, and I have read a lot or reviews where people state that they think that the Pro 900 have a very shrill metallic treble. And I never realized that they where right, until i switched back to the computer amp's more neutral sound.
> 
> Could any one tell me what to expect from the Earstudio, compared to the Get (when it comes to sound characteristics)?
> ...



@Cane:

To Ultrasone Pro 900 with 40-ohm / 96dB sensitivity,
ES100 3.5mm single-ended output delivers around 110 dBSPL loudness.
Since the sensitivity of Ultrasone Pro 900 is quite low, you may have no background noise issue with Bluewave Get.
In a meanwhile, it seems Bluewave Get delivers higher maximum output power than ES100 3.5mm single-ended.

It depends on how loud you listen to music with Ultrasone Pro 900. My concern is you may not be able to have enough SPL with ES100 for your Ultrasone Pro 900.

Hope this helps you.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## SubMash

Cane said:


> @SubMash do you believe that cables do alter the characteristics of the sound? I don't have the money right now, but I am thinking about having my headphones converted to balanced.


Your headphones are 45Ohm, aftermarket cables are 1-2Ohm. If they don't intentionally add some capacitor to make sound "hi-fi" or go to extremely high resistance - there would be no difference. So it's more about the look and physical convenience of cable. Balanced connection removes potential power noise and decreases crosstalk and should sound same or better than common ground signal. You won't have a significant difference with ES100 (except that it will be louder at the same settings). I won't bother if I was short on cash.


----------



## parawizard

Got my es100 today! Updated it. Went smooth! Set up with the app. Plugged in my Oriveti BASIC and it sounds very good! Definitely seems to be my best source device by far. Will be using this one all the time. 

@wslee Thank you for no music interrupting beeps/sounds, ability to change output parameters, EQ with presets, ability to influence exposed codecs, a status LED that doesn't light up my whole bedroom at night, a high quality companion app, bringing a device that is updatable to a space full of non updatable devices/or devices with little to no updates and the great presale support you've given me this far.


----------



## harpo1

Cane said:


> Hello, I am wondering if any of you in this thread have experience with both Radsone Earstudio and Bluewave Get. I have the Get right now, and I am about to send it back for the second time... the first time, there was a problem with the BT range, and this one have developed a sticky button, after a mere 2 months. Needles to say, I am not going back to the Get. I will switch to the Earstudio instead.
> However, I spent some time in front of my computer the other day and used the headphone amp that I have there. And going from the Get, to it, made me think that I prefer the sound that the Get provides. I am using a pair of Ultrasone Pro 900, and I have read a lot or reviews where people state that they think that the Pro 900 have a very shrill metallic treble. And I never realized that they where right, until i switched back to the computer amp's more neutral sound.
> 
> Could any one tell me what to expect from the Earstudio, compared to the Get (when it comes to sound characteristics)?
> ...


Can you tell me what kind of range you were getting with the get?  I have one as well and find the range pretty bad.


----------



## rkw

xatnys said:


> Has anyone had any luck finding short (<50cm) balanced mmcx cables? I'm looking for a good short cable to compliment this.


From earlier in this thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-58#post-14184241


----------



## Cane

waynes world said:


> @Cane, Coconut speaks the truth. You won't be disappointed with the ES100 (or with Radsone's support).


I have been following the thread for a while, and you both seem to be right.


----------



## Cane

harpo1 said:


> Can you tell me what kind of range you were getting with the get?  I have one as well and find the range pretty bad.


With the first one, I could break the signal with my arm, at a range of about 50cm (~1.5 feet). I sent it back and got a new one and it is not as sensitive as the old one. But I also have a, like 5 year old Samsung BT unit, that performs twice the range...

I would say that I get about 5 meters (16.5 feet) if nothing is in it's way. But at that range, having the Get clipped to my pants and my shirt falling down over it, is enough to start getting lost sound.


----------



## Cane (Apr 24, 2018)

wslee said:


> @Cane:
> 
> To Ultrasone Pro 900 with 40-ohm / 96dB sensitivity,
> ES100 3.5mm single-ended output delivers around 110 dBSPL loudness.
> ...


I have had the issues. They got some complaints, for that and made a new version especially for those with sensitive headphones. And I got the option to send the old one back and get the less sensitive version or pay 5 bucks for an impedance adapter. I chose the adapter. It removes most of the background hiss.

When it comes to loudness. Well it depends on the recording... I have had situations when I have almost maxed the phone and Get's volume. But generally I am able to keep my phone at 80% and still have some room to spare on the Get. It's tricky to answer exactly how close to max that I am with the Get. The wheel makes for easy adjustment's, but at the same time, you get nothing for a really long time, and in the end of the turn it goes from a whisper to a boom in a couple of millimeters...

I have been thinking about sending in my headphones to MoonAudio and getting them converted to balanced (it's a matter of cost). You have a higher output on the 2,5mm right?


----------



## Cane (Apr 24, 2018)

SubMash said:


> Your headphones are 45Ohm, aftermarket cables are 1-2Ohm. If they don't intentionally add some capacitor to make sound "hi-fi" or go to extremely high resistance - there would be no difference. So it's more about the look and physical convenience of cable. Balanced connection removes potential power noise and decreases crosstalk and should sound same or better than common ground signal. You won't have a significant difference with ES100 (except that it will be louder at the same settings). I won't bother if I was short on cash.


They are actually 40 ohms, not 450.


----------



## peter123

Finally, this cable is just what I wanted except for being black but that's not a big deal for me so I'm quite happy now:


----------



## CardigdanWalk

peter123 said:


> Finally, this cable is just what I wanted except for being black but that's not a big deal for me so I'm quite happy now:


Looks really nice!

Can you confirm the length you order and how did you get in contact with them? I tried sending an email but haven’t heard back!


----------



## peter123

CardigdanWalk said:


> Looks really nice!
> 
> Can you confirm the length you order and how did you get in contact with them? I tried sending an email but haven’t heard back!



I have an account so I just used the message option before placing the order. To be safe I also sendt them a message right after I had placed the order and on PayPal when making the payment 

I asked for 50 cm which works perfectly for me.


----------



## abrody

peter123 said:


> I have an account so I just used the message option before placing the order. To be safe I also sendt them a message right after I had placed the order and on PayPal when making the payment
> 
> I asked for 50 cm which works perfectly for me.


which type of cable is it?  How's the softness/flexibility?


----------



## peter123

abrody said:


> which type of cable is it?  How's the softness/flexibility?



Check post #873 in this thread for the exact configuration that I ordered.

It's soft and flexible (I'd say average) and I've got no problem wearing the IEM's over the ears with it.


----------



## abrody

peter123 said:


> Check post #873 in this thread for the exact configuration that I ordered.
> 
> It's soft and flexible (I'd say average) and I've got no problem wearing the IEM's over the ears with it.


cool thanks.


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> Finally, this cable is just what I wanted except for being black but that's not a big deal for me so I'm quite happy now:



Looks good all right - I felt a tinge of envy there for a moment lol!

Someone mentioned that the spc cable is "springy", so as abrody asked, how is the softness/flexibility? No problem using it over ears?
edit: I just read your response to abrody. good stuff.

Also, where do you plan on clipping the ES100? On your shirt collar? If so, I am wondering if it would make sense to get an even shorter cable, like 35cm or 40cm (I guess I could figure that one out myself lol).

Anyway, even though I have the below cable coming, I'm still considering the VE "spc" or "expresso" cable for a shorter variant.


----------



## peter123

waynes world said:


> Looks good all right - I felt a tinge of envy there for a moment lol!
> 
> Someone mentioned that the spc cable is "springy", so as abrody asked, how is the softness/flexibility? No problem using it over ears?
> edit: I just read your response to abrody. good stuff.
> ...



That cable looks nice as well. 

I use polo shirts quite a lot and like clipping the ES100 between the buttons. I also figured that it's better to have 10 cm too much rather 10 cm too little 

It's a lot softer/møte flexible than the Litz cable for sure. It's similar to the Zen cable in flexibility iirc.

I like this cable and I'll probably order one more with 2-pin connectors for the ASG-1PLUS and Big Dipper.


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> That cable looks nice as well.
> 
> I use polo shirts quite a lot and like clipping the ES100 between the buttons. I also figured that it's better to have 10 cm too much rather 10 cm too little
> 
> ...



Good point about the length lol! And yes, the zen 2 cable is flexible enough for sure.

Would you ever consider getting one with the expresso cable?


----------



## peter123 (Apr 24, 2018)

waynes world said:


> Good point about the length lol! And yes, the zen 2 cable is flexible enough for sure.
> 
> Would you ever consider getting one with the expresso cable?



Yeah but I don't like the color  Seriously though, the espresso cable is probably even a bit more soft and flexible but I've had it get stuck in things (because of the braided design) a couple of times (I've got a few of them both for IEM's and on a couple of different Monks). Then again that probably won't be be an issue for such a short one. But that color ha ha....

Edit: I'm pretty sure I'd choose the spc cable again, I really like feel of it.


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> Yeah but I don't like the color  Seriously though, the espresso cable is probably even a bit more soft and flexible but I've had it get stuck in things (because of the braided design) a couple of times (I've got a few of them both for IEM's and on a couple of different Monks). Then again that probably won't be be an issue for such a short one. But that color ha ha....
> 
> Edit: I'm pretty sure I'd choose the spc cable again, I really like feel of it.



Great, thanks.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

waynes world said:


> Looks good all right - I felt a tinge of envy there for a moment lol!
> 
> Someone mentioned that the spc cable is "springy", so as abrody asked, how is the softness/flexibility? No problem using it over ears?
> edit: I just read your response to abrody. good stuff.
> ...


https://www.amazon.com/Extension-**...4589500&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=****+mmcx&psc=1

I have this **** cable that I was using with my W30 and it worked pretty well and especially for the price.  I found that it worked about as well as my stock Westone unbalanced cable so I liked it.  I tried using it with my Lyra II and Andromeda and didn't get quite as good results so it will stay with the W30.  Overall the construction is surprisingly well done.  The cable is flexible but feels durable and the connectors seem to be of good quality.  I got a different one than the one you ordered but I was pleasantly surprised with what I got from ****.


----------



## SubMash

Guys, aren't you talking too much about cables rather than topic?


----------



## Coconut Wireles

SubMash said:


> Guys, aren't you talking too much about cables rather than topic?


That depends are you really asking or telling?  

Either way, maybe....?


----------



## jonmbarlow

Have one of these for sale on EBay if anyone interested (uk buyers no custom fees!) , mint condition but no packaging (only a tiny box and tiny leaflet anyway)


----------



## alpha421

Very impressed with this.  Aptx HD from end to end.  The app is polished and works very well.  One of the best $99 spent in this hobby.  BT has come a long way when just a few years ago, I shunned at it. Today, walking the dog was highly gratifying and the ambient feature works very well at busy intersections.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

alpha421 said:


> Very impressed with this.  Aptx HD from end to end.  The app is polished and works very well.  One of the best $99 spent in this hobby.  BT has come a long way when just a few years ago, I shunned at it. Today, walking the dog was highly gratifying and the ambient feature works very well at busy intersections.


While I don't have Aptx HD to try, I agree with everything else entirely.


----------



## X-Frame

Hi all. Can someone please ELI5 the differences between these DAC Filters like Sharp or Slow Roll-Off, and then the ones with Short Delay?

I have been switching between them and I think I notice some differences but not entirely sure. I’m trying to possibly find a setting that would make he music sound the most musical / realistic, possibly even “warm” if that makes any sense?

I currently am running 2.5mm Balanced 1x Power with my LZ A4’s. Thank you!


----------



## parawizard

X-Frame said:


> Hi all. Can someone please ELI5 the differences between these DAC Filters like Sharp or Slow Roll-Off, and then the ones with Short Delay?
> 
> I have been switching between them and I think I notice some differences but not entirely sure. I’m trying to possibly find a setting that would make he music sound the most musical / realistic, possibly even “warm” if that makes any sense?
> 
> I currently am running 2.5mm Balanced 1x Power with my LZ A4’s. Thank you!



In the app there is a ? button that gives you some small explanation about the different filters.


----------



## Soaa-

parawizard said:


> In the app there is a ? button that gives you some small explanation about the different filters.



The explanations in the app are pretty much just fluff.

The slow roll-off filters cause aliasing, which means additional tones that aren't supposed to be there. You don't want to use either of the slow roll-off filters for maximum fidelity.

The short delay filters are minimum phase filters, which reduce latency at the expense of shifting the phase relationships of higher frequencies. Whether this is audible is debatable.

The symmetric filters are linear phase filters, which preserve the phase relationships at the expense of a slight increase in latency. I use the symmetric sharp roll-off filter as it is the one that preserves the original signal to the fullest extent.


----------



## PantsUK

jonmbarlow said:


> Have one of these for sale on EBay if anyone interested (uk buyers no custom fees!) , mint condition but no packaging (only a tiny box and tiny leaflet anyway)



Do you still have this FS?


----------



## PantsUK

PantsUK said:


> Do you still have this FS?



Its ok found it


----------



## PantsUK

As a FYI I've been informed these should be available in Europe from next week. HURRAHHHHH


----------



## daid1

Anyone can compare the sound quality of the es100 with the smsl idea or the sabaj da2?


----------



## CardigdanWalk

PantsUK said:


> As a FYI I've been informed these should be available in Europe from next week. HURRAHHHHH


Any word on price?


----------



## PantsUK

CardigdanWalk said:


> Any word on price?



Nope not yet, they are £68 at the moment in the US so I would imagine £88, well that would be my guess anyway


----------



## veraideishal

Soaa- said:


> The explanations in the app are pretty much just fluff.
> 
> The slow roll-off filters cause aliasing, which means additional tones that aren't supposed to be there. You don't want to use either of the slow roll-off filters for maximum fidelity.
> 
> ...



Ah, but the sharp filters have a longer impulse response, and therefore more of the input signal is used to generate each output sample, which may cause pre-echoes when a sharp attack occurs in the input (e.g. percussion or plucked strings). The slow roll-off filters have a shorter impulse response, and therefore suffer less from pre-echoes, at the expense of not filtering out aliasing as well. I chose to address the aliasing issues caused by the slow filter by increasing oversampling, which pushes the aliases to higher frequencies which are still filtered out by the slow filter (at least, I hope so).


----------



## m4rkw

@wslee: could we possibly have a feature to have the device not reboot or power on when the usb cable is plugged in?  it's annoying that when I plug it in to charge at night it immediately connects to my iphone, meaning that any alerts then sound through the earstudio rather than the phone unless i manually disconnect it.


----------



## SubMash

veraideishal said:


> Ah, but the sharp filters have a longer impulse response, and therefore more of the input signal is used to generate each output sample, which may cause pre-echoes when a sharp attack occurs in the input (e.g. percussion or plucked strings). The slow roll-off filters have a shorter impulse response, and therefore suffer less from pre-echoes, at the expense of not filtering out aliasing as well. I chose to address the aliasing issues caused by the slow filter by increasing oversampling, which pushes the aliases to higher frequencies which are still filtered out by the slow filter (at least, I hope so).


That doesn't help - aliasing is very strong and audible. Especially in combination with APTX generated noise. I posted measurements above about it.


----------



## posnera

m4rkw said:


> @wslee: could we possibly have a feature to have the device not reboot or power on when the usb cable is plugged in?  it's annoying that when I plug it in to charge at night it immediately connects to my iphone, meaning that any alerts then sound through the earstudio rather than the phone unless i manually disconnect it.



Ugh.  I was seriously considering picking one up, but this is a deal-breaker.


----------



## m4rkw

posnera said:


> Ugh.  I was seriously considering picking one up, but this is a deal-breaker.



Really?  This thing is amazing for the price and what it does.  I can't remember being this happy with a technology purchase in years.  This issue is a very minor inconvenience in the grand scheme of things, it would be nice if it could be solved with a firmware update though.


----------



## posnera

m4rkw said:


> Really?  This thing is amazing for the price and what it does.  I can't remember being this happy with a technology purchase in years.  This issue is a very minor inconvenience in the grand scheme of things, it would be nice if it could be solved with a firmware update though.



Unfortunately, I need to have phone alerts active all the time and cannot afford to have missed calls/messages because of this inconvenience.  I agree, the device is great otherwise, but automatically turning on when plugged in to charge is unacceptable for me.


----------



## peter123

It's just to turn the ES100 off after putting it on charge. Although it's a bit irritating and unnecessary I certainly wouldn't call it a deal breaker.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

posnera said:


> Unfortunately, I need to have phone alerts active all the time and cannot afford to have missed calls/messages because of this inconvenience.  I agree, the device is great otherwise, but automatically turning on when plugged in to charge is unacceptable for me.


Yeah I also wouldn't call this a deal breaker.  It is annoying for sure but just as you need to make sure you turn your phone off of silent to be assured you will get your notifications, you just need to either turn off your bluetooth or disconnect it from the ES100.

I use the ES100 with my CFA Andromedas about 4-6 hours per day at work and it is just great that I can get such good wireless music while I work.  Don't let this be a deal breaker, its a great device.


----------



## posnera

I really appreciate everyone's enthusiasm for this device.  Once that bug is squashed, I'm in.


----------



## m4rkw

posnera said:


> I really appreciate everyone's enthusiasm for this device.  Once that bug is squashed, I'm in.



It's not a bug, that's just how it currently works. You may prefer it to work differently via some kind of setting, and I would too, but to call it a bug feels like a bit of a stretch. It may well be preferable to some people for it to work how it currently does.


----------



## CardigdanWalk (Apr 26, 2018)

posnera said:


> I really appreciate everyone's enthusiasm for this device.  Once that bug is squashed, I'm in.



I don’t know if I a misremembering, but I feel like I have read somewhere that because of how the circuitry in the device is, it is hard wired and will always turn on when plugged in and a firmware can’t change that ...

I suppose in theory a firmware could turn it off soon after perhaps?

 If this is the case, perhaps a solution would be If the device could look to see if a data connection was present and react differently I.e if it’s plugged into a usb charger it will auto-turn off soon after, but if it’s plugged into a computer with a data connection, where it may be used to output sound, then it will stay on.

That way we can all use a dedicated usb charger without worrying about it stealing Bluetooth alerts etc?

@wslee would this solution work / be possible?


----------



## posnera

Another solution would be to disable the Bluetooth connection if the output jack is disconnected.
I remember my first Walkman would turn off when the headphones were unplugged. That was a good feature.


----------



## m4rkw

posnera said:


> Another solution would be to disable the Bluetooth connection if the output jack is disconnected.
> I remember my first Walkman would turn off when the headphones were unplugged. That was a good feature.



Wouldn't help me, I never disconnect mine.


----------



## CardigdanWalk

posnera said:


> Another solution would be to disable the Bluetooth connection if the output jack is disconnected.
> I remember my first Walkman would turn off when the headphones were unplugged. That was a good feature.



This could work too! Nice thing is if it’s firmware could have an options for both!


----------



## posnera

m4rkw said:


> Wouldn't help me, I never disconnect mine.



There's no solution that would work for everyone.  I hope that there can be an update which implements some way of disabling this auto-connect when charging function.  Honestly, I can't understand when this would be a useful feature.


----------



## veraideishal (Apr 26, 2018)

SubMash said:


> That doesn't help - aliasing is very strong and audible. Especially in combination with APTX generated noise. I posted measurements above about it.



I use an iPhone, so my only choice of codec is AAC which, per a previous post by @Soaa- (Link: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-28#post-14096839), already filters out high frequencies before encoding, thus reducing possible aliasing from the codec, which means that it is mainly the DAC’s aliasing that I need to be concerned with.

And I was the one who posted the experiment with ffmpeg’s bitstream-identical aptX encoder, so we’re on the same page about aptX’s aliasing performance


----------



## DBaldock9

The EarStudio app has a Power Off menu selection - which powers off the ES100.
I'm not sure if it stays powered off, when connected to a USB cable.


----------



## Koolpep

DBaldock9 said:


> The EarStudio app has a Power Off menu selection - which powers off the ES100.
> I'm not sure if it stays powered off, when connected to a USB cable.



Well. That is what I do with all iOS devices in any case. They also switch on when power is connected. So it’s not just something radsone invented to annoy customers. Haha. Anyhow, iOS devices can be switched off while being connected to power. So that is what I do, connect power first, then switch off, maybe someone can try that? I don’t have mine yet.


----------



## wslee (Apr 27, 2018)

CardigdanWalk said:


> I don’t know if I a misremembering, but I feel like I have read somewhere that because of how the circuitry in the device is, it is hard wired and will always turn on when plugged in and a firmware can’t change that ...
> 
> I suppose in theory a firmware could turn it off soon after perhaps?
> 
> ...



@CardigdanWalk:, @m4rkw:

As I mentioned earlier since ES100 support both BT and USB,
we need to have ES100 reset every time on any USB connect/disconnect assuming the current HW & FW design.

Instead, we could have it auto power off with a new user option as you suggested.

Auto power off at USB charger connection - On or Off

That means,
connecting it to a charger will reset, power on and power off ES100 again sequentially,
while connecting it to a PC will have ES100 turned on.

Currently,
we're working on the next v1.2 F/W update which will have:

- *newly added Crossfeed DSP algorithm*
  you can adjust the amount of crossfeed 0(off)~10(max.) level using the app
- *microphone loopback bypass during the voice call*
  you can adjust the amount of your own voice locally looped back to your IEM
- *Auto power off at USB charger connection - On/Off selection*

Hope to release the F/W within a couple of weeks.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## SubMash (Apr 27, 2018)

wslee said:


> @CardigdanWalk:, @m4rkw:
> 
> As I mentioned earlier since ES100 support both BT and USB,
> we need to have ES100 reset every time on any USB connect/disconnect assuming the current HW & FW design.
> ...



Please check some bug reports I made here https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-60#post-14191516

And for power on/off at usb connection - why not just to keep the state that was before usb connection? I mean, ok, reset, turn on and if before connection it was off - switch off. Are you afraid to wear off flash too fast this way?

It would be similar to adjusting this settings during manual turn on and turn off, but without showing it in the app since that would be normal expected behaviour.


----------



## wslee

SubMash said:


> On High Impedance headphones like HD650 it could be really great to show real-time per band volume as bars with last highest position behind each EQ slider and red clipping indicator above each band.
> Because volume is not enough. So I have to bump it up + EQ. And chances that it is clipping, but a content is not 0dB aligned, so I don't know how bad it is.
> 
> I think there is a bug - I don't hear ANY maximum volume difference between 1x Voltage mode and 2x Voltage mode. I'm on the latest F/W and app.
> ...



I don't think there's any bug or typo on 1x and 2x voltage output mode in both F/W and APP.
The 1x voltage mode offer 3.2V peak-to-peak maximum at -3dB analog volume, that means at the analog volume above -3dB, the output would be saturated, but the loudness would be increased as well.
We've measured the output level across the analog volume and find each point of the saturation. It's not exactly the 6dB difference. (It's analog domain.)

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## SubMash (Apr 27, 2018)

wslee said:


> I don't think there's any bug or typo on 1x and 2x voltage output mode in both F/W and APP.
> The 1x voltage mode offer 3.2V peak-to-peak maximum at -3dB analog volume, that means at the analog volume above -3dB, the output would be saturated, but the loudness would be increased as well.
> We've measured the output level across the analog volume and find each point of the saturation. It's not exactly the 6dB difference. (It's analog domain.)
> 
> ...


But what about 2x voltage mode? Is it starting to clip beyond +2dB?


----------



## wslee

SubMash said:


> And for power on/off at usb connection - why not just to keep the state that was before usb connection? I mean, ok, reset, turn on and if before connection it was off - switch off. Are you afraid to wear off flash too fast this way?
> 
> It would be similar to adjusting this settings during manual turn on and turn off, but without showing it in the app since that would be normal expected behaviour.



As I mentioned many times, the reset behavior of ES100, it's a design choice of us for supporting both USB and BT and not be changeable.
Instead, we're trying to offer the possible workaround solution.


----------



## wslee

SubMash said:


> But what about 2x voltage mode? Is it starting to clip beyond +2dB?



Yes, it is.


----------



## SubMash

wslee said:


> As I mentioned many times, the reset behavior of ES100, it's a design choice of us for supporting both USB and BT and not be changeable.
> Instead, we're trying to offer the possible workaround solution.


I'm ok with reset. I just suggested you to automatically change this setting that you plan to do with manual on off events and that will make it remembering the state and would work as expected. This way you also don't need settings in the app


----------



## wslee

CardigdanWalk said:


> I don’t know if I a misremembering, but I feel like I have read somewhere that because of how the circuitry in the device is, it is hard wired and will always turn on when plugged in and a firmware can’t change that ...
> 
> I suppose in theory a firmware could turn it off soon after perhaps?
> 
> ...



@CardigdanWalk:, @m4rkw:

As I mentioned earlier since ES100 support both BT and USB, 
we need to have ES100 reset every time on any USB connect/disconnect assuming the current HW & FW design.

Instead, we could have it auto power off with a new user option as you suggested.

Auto power off at USB charger connection - On or Off

That means, 
connecting it to a charger will reset, power on and power off again sequentially, 
while connecting it to a PC will have ES100 turned on.

Currently,
we're working on the next F/W update which will have:

- *newly added Crossfeed DSP algorithm*
  you can adjust the amount of crossfeed 0(off)~10(max.) level using the app
- *microphone loopback bypass during the voice call*
  you can adjust the amount of your own voice locally looped back to your IEM
- *Auto power off at USB charger connection - On/Off selection*

Hope to release the F/W within a couple of weeks.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## daid1

daid1 said:


> Anyone can compare the sound quality of the es100 with the smsl idea or the sabaj da2?



None?


----------



## wslee

daid1 said:


> Anyone can compare the sound quality of the es100 with the smsl idea or the sabaj da2?



They are high-resolution USB DAC, while ES100 is mainly a Bluetooth DAC. I think both SMSL idea and Sabaj da2 would provide the better sound quality than ES100, assuming the specification.
Hope this helps you.


----------



## m4rkw

wslee said:


> @CardigdanWalk:, @m4rkw:
> Hope to release the F/W within a couple of weeks.



Woo love your work!


----------



## peter123

daid1 said:


> None?



I've got the SMSL Idol and subjectivity I prefer the ES100 but I haven't really sat down to compare the both critically yet.


----------



## m4rkw

SubMash said:


> I'm ok with reset. I just suggested you to automatically change this setting that you plan to do with manual on off events and that will make it remembering the state and would work as expected. This way you also don't need settings in the app



I'd rather not have it work like this because it means we have the extra step of turning the device off every night which isn't much different from how it is now.  I'd much prefer that it automatically power off based on a setting as @wslee suggested.


----------



## gazzington

I've just bought one off eBay in the UK. I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## posnera

wslee said:


> @CardigdanWalk:, @m4rkw:
> 
> As I mentioned earlier since ES100 support both BT and USB,
> we need to have ES100 reset every time on any USB connect/disconnect assuming the current HW & FW design.
> ...



Great news!  I'll be ordering soon.


----------



## SubMash

m4rkw said:


> I'd rather not have it work like this because it means we have the extra step of turning the device off every night which isn't much different from how it is now.  I'd much prefer that it automatically power off based on a setting as @wslee suggested.


Well, ideal then would be 3 positions for slider - On, Off, Auto.

What you're talking about is a hack - you want to plug it into charging and have turn it off by that. Almost all consumer devices are not doing it this way.
They do Auto mode - that is, they don't change powered state once you plug them for charging.

So here it would be resetting during plug, but that's not a big deal.
More important that finally, it will behave as it is normally expected - that charging doesn't change the state.


----------



## posnera

SubMash said:


> Well, ideal then would be 3 positions for slider - On, Off, Auto.
> 
> More important that finally, it will behave as it is normally expected - that charging doesn't change the state.



This is what I would be looking for. No change in state just because it was plugged in.  I can see why someone using this over usb would want it to power on automatically. 
A hard switch would make this an easily selected option by the user.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Hopefully well see this one in the EU soon.. just got 2 questions.

-Would it be possilbe to add LDAC as a bluetooth codec in a FW?

- Is it possible to replace the battery?


----------



## Jearly410

C_Lindbergh said:


> Hopefully well see this one in the EU soon.. just got 2 questions.
> 
> -Would it be possilbe to add LDAC as a bluetooth codec in a FW?
> 
> - Is it possible to replace the battery?


Your questions have been answered earlier in he thread.


----------



## SubMash

C_Lindbergh said:


> Hopefully well see this one in the EU soon.. just got 2 questions.
> 
> -Would it be possilbe to add LDAC as a bluetooth codec in a FW?
> 
> - Is it possible to replace the battery?


1. It costs money per unit to get license. So far - doesn't look as a good deal for Radsone.
2. No, unless you want to hack it.


----------



## CardigdanWalk

Anyone heard anymore updates about EU stock?

Last I heard was end of this month, but I know the date has slipped in the past.

Got a friend visiting USA but they won’t be back for 3 weeks, so not sure which will be quicker!


----------



## HD800NL

CardigdanWalk said:


> Anyone heard anymore updates about EU stock?


I am waiting too...


----------



## steakikan

I try to contact veclan on making custom 50-60cm mmcx but they decline, anyone knows other place to find that? (preferably on asia region)


----------



## tim0chan

steakikan said:


> I try to contact veclan on making custom 50-60cm mmcx but they decline, anyone knows other place to find that? (preferably on asia region)


sgaudiohive (just google) (price in sgd) 
there are many others, maybe try searching locally?


----------



## steakikan (Apr 29, 2018)

tim0chan said:


> sgaudiohive (just google) (price in sgd)
> there are many others, maybe try searching locally?


The local one sell quite expensive cable for custom made one, and most ready made are 1.2meters or non-balanced connector. Let me try that site tho.

p.s: found 1 on local forum with cheap acrolink cable, should do for now


----------



## daid1

peter123 said:


> I've got the SMSL Idol and subjectivity I prefer the ES100 but I haven't really sat down to compare the both critically yet.


thank you


----------



## NWLierly

https://www.amazon.com/Brainwavz-Ba...d=1525111577&sr=1-4&keywords=2.5mm+MMCX+Cable

I've ordered this in hopes it will actually work on the balanced side, still really dealing with the info-churn of documentation for this device, just got it yesterday and so far it's blowing my mind in more than one way.

Coupled with my also newly acquired Beyerdynamic T51i and VJJB N1 cheapish IEMs it has been series of shocks and surprises. The N1's are what I'm hoping to use the balanced 2.5mm cable with, I guess I'll find out tonight.


----------



## JeffroGymnast

NWLierly said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Brainwavz-Ba...d=1525111577&sr=1-4&keywords=2.5mm+MMCX+Cable
> 
> I've ordered this in hopes it will actually work on the balanced side, still really dealing with the info-churn of documentation for this device, just got it yesterday and so far it's blowing my mind in more than one way.
> 
> Coupled with my also newly acquired Beyerdynamic T51i and VJJB N1 cheapish IEMs it has been series of shocks and surprises. The N1's are what I'm hoping to use the balanced 2.5mm cable with, I guess I'll find out tonight.



I ordered the Brainwavz 2.5mm balanced MMCX cable a few days ago from their website (it was cheaper than Amazon). It works great with the ES100. The cable resistance is around 0.8 Ohms for each length - less than the cable that came with my UE 5 pros. The material near the mmcx that holds its shape is not as nice as I'd like but it works. Can't complain after paying only $15 for it.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

Last night I unplugged my ES100 from the charger and it wouldn't power on.  When I plugged it back into power it would blink and charge but as soon as I unplugged it it wouldn't power back on.  I found that it was still connected to my Samsung television and even though it wasn't paired with it it was somehow messing with the ES100.  After I forgot the device from my TV it was able to power on and off correctly however today my ES100 randomly resets.  It disconnects from my phone and i hear the chime that it is disconnecting and then a second later it reconnects and I hear the other chime.  It has happened 3 times today at random times over the course of 5 hours using it.  

Anyways, thought I'd share my bug and see if anyone else has encountered this issue and maybe even found a fix or reset.  Is the reset holding all 4 buttons with power?


----------



## spinrite

just listed for sale. link is here;

*Radsone EarStudio BT Amp/DAC wireless*

*https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio-bt-amp-dac-wireless.878652/*


----------



## parawizard

Coconut Wireles said:


> Last night I unplugged my ES100 from the charger and it wouldn't power on.  When I plugged it back into power it would blink and charge but as soon as I unplugged it it wouldn't power back on.  I found that it was still connected to my Samsung television and even though it wasn't paired with it it was somehow messing with the ES100.  After I forgot the device from my TV it was able to power on and off correctly however today my ES100 randomly resets.  It disconnects from my phone and i hear the chime that it is disconnecting and then a second later it reconnects and I hear the other chime.  It has happened 3 times today at random times over the course of 5 hours using it.
> 
> Anyways, thought I'd share my bug and see if anyone else has encountered this issue and maybe even found a fix or reset.  Is the reset holding all 4 buttons with power?



I had something similar happen to me but it ended up being some weirdness with a device just in range reconnecting. Did you check the app to see what it said as far as status when these issues were happening?


----------



## bidn

wslee said:


> @CardigdanWalk:, @m4rkw:
> 
> As I mentioned earlier since ES100 support both BT and USB,
> we need to have ES100 reset every time on any USB connect/disconnect assuming the current HW & FW design.
> ...



Thank you very much , wslee for reacting to quickly and being so helpful.

I intend to purchase your device when it will be available in Europe.
Re. the issue of power on with USB, this will be also quite an annoyance for me when connecting to a PC.
I usually recharge small devices by connecting them to a PC and they don't turn on.
I would prefer not to need to turn off the ES100 each time I connect it to a PC (for recharging).
So I would appreciate a solution for this issue.

Thank you and keep on your great work,
bidn


----------



## peter123

bidn said:


> Thank you very much , wslee for reacting to quickly and being so helpful.
> 
> I intend to purchase your device when it will be available in Europe.
> Re. the issue of power on with USB, this will be also quite an annoyance for me when connecting to a PC.
> ...



The solution is to turn it off after putting it on charge. 

I know it's almost overwhelming with that extra button pushing for some but maybe someone (wife, child, colleague etc) can help to ease the burden


----------



## posnera

bidn said:


> Thank you very much , wslee for reacting to quickly and being so helpful.
> 
> I intend to purchase your device when it will be available in Europe.
> Re. the issue of power on with USB, this will be also quite an annoyance for me when connecting to a PC.
> ...



It seems that the next firmware update will give an option automatically turn off when plugged into usb.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

parawizard said:


> I had something similar happen to me but it ended up being some weirdness with a device just in range reconnecting. Did you check the app to see what it said as far as status when these issues were happening?



It happens so fast.  It is out of the blue and I just hear a disconnecting chime and then by the time I'm getting my phone out I already hear it reconnecting and playing music again.  I haven't seen anything in the app.  Also, I did have app issues after installing it on my iPad a while back but I haven't had issues since fixing it.  I can't imagine what I would have interfering here at work as I don't have any other devices that I may have connected to it in the past.


----------



## HiFlight

I am still having issues with my EarStudio as I cannot change anything on the Audio Output Mode page (where one selects the type of output, SE, Bal, 2x, etc.)   It is greyed out and whenever I try to return via the back arrow, the app stops.   This happens on v1.17 and also on the latest v1.19 firmware.  I think my app is the latest version as it updated fairly recently.  Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## tim0chan

HiFlight said:


> I am still having issues with my EarStudio as I cannot change anything on the Audio Output Mode page (where one selects the type of output, SE, Bal, 2x, etc.)   It is greyed out and whenever I try to return via the back arrow, the app stops.   This happens on v1.17 and also on the latest v1.19 firmware.  I think my app is the latest version as it updated fairly recently.  Anyone else having this problem?


Maybe you have the output lock on?


----------



## wslee

HiFlight said:


> I am still having issues with my EarStudio as I cannot change anything on the Audio Output Mode page (where one selects the type of output, SE, Bal, 2x, etc.)   It is greyed out and whenever I try to return via the back arrow, the app stops.   This happens on v1.17 and also on the latest v1.19 firmware.  I think my app is the latest version as it updated fairly recently.  Anyone else having this problem?



Do you still have the issue?
Can you send us the screenshot of the app? (to: support@radsone.com)
FYI,
When 3.5mm jack is connected, you cannot select any of the 2.5mm output modes.
The 2.5mm balance mode can be selected only in case 3.5mm jack unplugged.
Please contact support@radsone.com, if any issue with ES100.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## HiFlight

wslee said:


> Do you still have the issue?
> Can you send us the screenshot of the app? (to: support@radsone.com)
> FYI,
> When 3.5mm jack is connected, you cannot select any of the 2.5mm output modes.
> ...


After much testing and experimentation, I found the issue for some reason only happens with my Galaxy S4 phone despite using the latest firmware and app version.  My ES100 and App are working just fine with other sources.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Any news on EU availability?


----------



## VintageFlanker

C_Lindbergh said:


> Any news on EU availability?



Here is the reply of wslee:

"Hello,
Sorry but we're still working on it.
ES100 on AMAZON Europe is going to be available within a couple of weeks,
and will be shipped directly from AMAZON Europe warehouse upon your order.
Thanks,
WS"


----------



## X-Frame

Anyone have a recommendation for a female 2.5mm to 3.5mm male adapter I can use?

I have my balanced 2.5mm cable to connect to my EarStudio, but when I want to connect to a 3.5mm input is like not to have to switch entire cables.

I did order 2 separate ones from AliExpress however that was over a month ago and still haven’t received them. Luckily they were about $3 a piece so not a big deal.


----------



## peter123

X-Frame said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a female 2.5mm to 3.5mm male adapter I can use?
> 
> I have my balanced 2.5mm cable to connect to my EarStudio, but when I want to connect to a 3.5mm input is like not to have to switch entire cables.
> 
> I did order 2 separate ones from AliExpress however that was over a month ago and still haven’t received them. Luckily they were about $3 a piece so not a big deal.



Just a word of advice  please make sure that the 2.5mm female side is trrs otherwise you may damage your IEM's. @ $3 on Aliexpress I'd be very careful.

This is the type you're going to need (the first option):
https://penonaudio.com/fidue-2.5mm-balanced-adapter.html?search=2.5%20mm%20adapter

Venture Electronics have some cheap ones that doesn't look as nice but they work perfectly fine. Iirc they're $5 plus shipping.


----------



## X-Frame

peter123 said:


> Just a word of advice  please make sure that the 2.5mm female side is trrs otherwise you may damage your IEM's. @ $3 on Aliexpress I'd be very careful.
> 
> This is the type you're going to need (the first option):
> https://penonaudio.com/fidue-2.5mm-balanced-adapter.html?search=2.5%20mm%20adapter
> ...



Whoa, thank you very much Peter! Good thing they are delayed (or lost) and that I didn’t use them already. I am not sure what I bought.

Regarding that link, does it make a difference which version I get between 3.5mm Male it 3.5mm Balanced Male?

It doesn’t seem to change the price, though I don’t know that anything I would connect into 3.5mm would be balanced.


----------



## peter123

X-Frame said:


> Whoa, thank you very much Peter! Good thing they are delayed (or lost) and that I didn’t use them already. I am not sure what I bought.
> 
> Regarding that link, does it make a difference which version I get between 3.5mm Male it 3.5mm Balanced Male?
> 
> It doesn’t seem to change the price, though I don’t know that anything I would connect into 3.5mm would be balanced.



No worries. Some brands (Hifiman and LH Labs for example) uses 3.5mm balanced output on their players/DACs but to use your 2.5mm terminated balanced cable with a phone or any other single ended source you'd need the regular 3.5mm male. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## X-Frame

peter123 said:


> No worries. Some brands (Hifiman and LH Labs for example) uses 3.5mm balanced output on their players/DACs but to use your 2.5mm terminated balanced cable with a phone or any other single ended source you'd need the regular 3.5mm male. I hope that makes sense.



It does, thank you very much Peter!


----------



## posnera

I just ordered one.  I also have a balanced cable question. 
I have a Trinity iem which has a 3.5mm female balanced end. 
What is the shortest cable I can use?  I assume I would need a 2.5 to 3.5 male to male balanced cable.


----------



## peter123

posnera said:


> I just ordered one.  I also have a balanced cable question.
> I have a Trinity iem which has a 3.5mm female balanced end.
> What is the shortest cable I can use?  I assume I would need a 2.5 to 3.5 male to male balanced cable.



This is the best option I've found for my Icarus III so far. Haven't bought one yet since I don't use the Icarus much but I'm still considering it....


----------



## posnera

How's this:

https://penonaudio.com/3.5mm-cable/3.5mm2.5mm-balanced-male-to-2.5mm-balanced-male-adapter.html


----------



## peter123

posnera said:


> How's this:
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/3.5mm-cable/3.5mm2.5mm-balanced-male-to-2.5mm-balanced-male-adapter.html



For some reason the link didn't show in my post but this was the one I was talking about.


----------



## alpha421

Beautiful day and beautiful music:


----------



## waynes world

alpha421 said:


> Beautiful day and beautiful music:



Nice. I presume those are koss ksc35's? Love them (but in the form of sportapro drivers on parts express headband).

And is that a Radsone?   Nice as well!


----------



## alpha421

You are correct on both accounts.  I have the KSC35 2.5mm balanced and the combo makes a great sounding and convenient pair when walking the dog or yard work.


----------



## prskier17

I just ordered one of these and can't wait to try it out!  I'll be using Beyerdynamic DT 770's @ 80 ohms and Shure E3's.


----------



## prskier17

Now I'm researching modifying my DT 770's.  I'd like to convert to a detachable cable and am considering a 4-pin mini XLR.  I'd like to make two cables: 1. Single ended cable (4 pin mini XLR at headphone to 3.5mm TRS with common ground) for using the DT 770's with normal devices; and 2. Balanced cable ( 4 pin mini XLR at headphone to 2.5mm TRRS) for ES100 connection.  I've never used a balanced earphone connection and am curious if I should expect a noticeable improvement?  Also, from what I've read I should not use the 2X voltage mode in full differential on the ES100 with these headphones as they are only 80 ohms (not >300 ohms as stated in the Radsone document).  Can this be locked out on the app so that it isn't activated accidentally?


----------



## chinmie

prskier17 said:


> Now I'm researching modifying my DT 770's.  I'd like to convert to a detachable cable and am considering a 4-pin mini XLR.  I'd like to make two cables: 1. Single ended cable (4 pin mini XLR at headphone to 3.5mm TRS with common ground) for using the DT 770's with normal devices; and 2. Balanced cable ( 4 pin mini XLR at headphone to 2.5mm TRRS) for ES100 connection.  I've never used a balanced earphone connection and am curious if I should expect a noticeable improvement?  Also, from what I've read I should not use the 2X voltage mode in full differential on the ES100 with these headphones as they are only 80 ohms (not >300 ohms as stated in the Radsone document).  Can this be locked out on the app so that it isn't activated accidentally?



on the ES100, using the balanced 2.5 has a clear and definite improvement compared to the 3.5mm


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Btw how good is the clip? Will it stay sturdy for some light training seasons?


----------



## monsieurfromag3

C_Lindbergh said:


> Btw how good is the clip? Will it stay sturdy for some light training seasons?


Or some not-so-light?


----------



## waynes world

chinmie said:


> on the ES100, using the balanced 2.5 has a clear and definite improvement compared to the 3.5mm



You're not making the wait for my balanced cable to get here from aliexpress any easier lol

It has been lost in a state of "Departed country of origin" since Apr24. Hopefully it will surface soon!


----------



## chinmie

waynes world said:


> You're not making the wait for my balanced cable to get here from aliexpress any easier lol
> 
> It has been lost in a state of "Departed country of origin" since Apr24. Hopefully it will surface soon!



my apologies..I'll be quiet for now.. (I'll nag you again tomorrow  )


----------



## wslee

prskier17 said:


> Also, from what I've read I should not use the 2X voltage mode in full differential on the ES100 with these headphones as they are only 80 ohms (not >300 ohms as stated in the Radsone document).  Can this be locked out on the app so that it isn't activated accidentally?



When you install ES100 app, you will see the detailed description on 1x, 2x voltage mode. And you can lock the output mode as you want to.
Thanks,
WS


----------



## wslee

We're now testing the new F/W v1.2 and will release it mid next week.

[New features]
- power off when USB charger connected (optional)
- Crossfeed
- Mic. loopback during voice call (you can hear your own voice fed back to your IEM)

And finally MAC OS F/W update is now available from v1.2.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## posnera

Just got mine today!
Trying to figure out basic settings.  Can someone explain what Analog Volume means?  With it set at the default -23.0, my headphones require the device volume to be turned up all the way in order to reach a decent (not loud) volume.
I turned it all the way up and now have the source volume down to about 1/3 for similar volume.
I'm using an iphone 8 with AAC codec now.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

posnera said:


> Just got mine today!
> Trying to figure out basic settings.  Can someone explain what Analog Volume means?  With it set at the default -23.0, my headphones require the device volume to be turned up all the way in order to reach a decent (not loud) volume.
> I turned it all the way up and now have the source volume down to about 1/3 for similar volume.
> I'm using an iphone 8 with AAC codec now.


Source volume should be maxed out and only change analog through the app or through the device controls. If you need a little more volume you can play with the preamp in the equalizer.


----------



## posnera

Coconut Wireles said:


> Source volume should be maxed out and only change analog through the app or through the device controls. If you need a little more volume you can play with the preamp in the equalizer.



Aha.  I'll have to get used to making adjustments from the earstudio rather than the phone's buttons.  I am now maxed on source and about 50% Analog.
Thanks.


----------



## Coconut Wireles (May 6, 2018)

C_Lindbergh said:


> Btw how good is the clip? Will it stay sturdy for some light training seasons?


I find the clip somewhat of a weak point of the device. If you look earlier in the thread I modded mines slightly with some adhesive Velcro to make it hold onto my button up work shirts a little more firmly.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

posnera said:


> Aha.  I'll have to get used to making adjustments from the earstudio rather than the phone's buttons.  I am now maxed on source and about 50% Analog.
> Thanks.


No problem. Also you can get a little more volume from different output settings. The high performance 3.5mm output adds a little power and volume but be careful of what earphones your using the different settings with.


----------



## waynes world

alpha421 said:


> You are correct on both accounts.  I have the KSC35 2.5mm balanced and the combo makes a great sounding and convenient pair when walking the dog or yard work.



I need to get me a balanced pair. Sadly I have no wiring skittles... but I know someone who does! @nick n, where are you my friend


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Is having high end cables as "important" when you connect it to a bluetooth amp, surely it wont matter at all since its a digital signal? 


I plan on using it with a basic 2.5mm balanced Brainwawz cable  (tied for shorter length with a cable knot) that I got with the B400 earbud.

Just hope its available in the EU soon!


----------



## scotvl

C_Lindbergh said:


> Is having high end cables as "important" when you connect it to a bluetooth amp, surely it wont matter at all since its a digital signal?
> 
> 
> I plan on using it with a basic 2.5mm balanced Brainwawz cable  (tied for shorter length with a cable knot) that I got with the B400 earbud.
> ...


I'm sure it matters but I've been using the same cable from amazon for about 3 weeks now and it has been awesome.


----------



## VintageFlanker

App updated today.


----------



## SubMash (May 8, 2018)

So I had a suspicion that left channel is louder than right one.
I have asked few people to try and they confirmed it.

So I took 6.5 digit multimeter and measured RMS AC voltage output on left and right channels at different frequencies.




First thing voltage is not very stable with frequency - it quickly rolls off. Maybe it's a Bluetooth codec problem? Vp-p was 6.50V and it really saturates beyond 2.0dB volume as per instruction (from oscillograph).

I will test later on Keysight DMM with USB mode instead of Bluetooth...

But what is certain - my left channel is louder than right one. And any stereo balance adjustment at the source will lose resolution.
Normally it should be calibrated after production. So, I will test later second ES100 to see if it's a design issue or sample defect.

Did anyone notice disbalance?


----------



## alpha421 (May 8, 2018)

NVM.


----------



## Levistras

SubMash said:


> So I had a suspicion that left channel is louder than right one.
> I have asked few people to try and they confirmed it.
> 
> So I took 6.5 digit multimeter and measured RMS AC voltage output on left and right channels at different frequencies.
> ...



I thought it was just my ears, but I have noticed this as well. Maybe this can be fixed in a firmware update?


----------



## Jearly410

I dont notice any imbalance.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

SubMash said:


> So I had a suspicion that left channel is louder than right one.
> I have asked few people to try and they confirmed it.
> 
> So I took 6.5 digit multimeter and measured RMS AC voltage output on left and right channels at different frequencies.
> ...


I haven't noticed anything.


----------



## madmissileer

The device behaves strangely in some instances.

When I turn off my bluetooth while playing music the device freezes up and won't respond to attempts to turn it on again.

When I disconnect my headphone from the 3.5 mm while playing music it also exhibits the same behavior.

I understand we're not supposed to do either of those things but I make mistakes sometimes and it's not fun to have my device become useless until I can get to a computer and revive it.


----------



## SubMash (May 8, 2018)

So I did a test at 48kHz Sample Rate through USB. Also made more points. Weirdly USB is significantly less loud than BT. Maybe it's my NCH tone generator, but it looks like it's -0.5dB and starting to clip beyond +2.5dB settings.

Deviation during each 30 second sample test was +/- 0.0002V. There could be a question whether my CEM multimeter RMS calculation is correct across the whole range of frequencies - I will later check on Keysight, but it's extremely low noise and repeatable. I did 4 rounds of tests across many samples and trend is the same - high-frequency dive at 12kHz (so it's not BT) + disbalance of left/right.




I also did square wave tests. If you saturate amplifier (+6dB analog volume) it can make a flat square wave.



But going 2.0dB it still overshoots on square wave and saturates amplifier.



Only at 1.5 dB it becomes normal flat downslope.
So I don't think that +2.0dB settings should be recommended.
Especially on BT where going beyond +1.0dB would make clipping.

With impulse test, it was strange to see that oversampling has no effect on it at all. Moreover - slow roll off doesn't change much if anything.







What is really strange - oversampling has no effect on impulse ringing. Is it working @wslee ? Because in all oversampling settings it's 20kHz ringing. And you can see below - it's not tiny ringing - it's like 22% of the signal.


----------



## CactusPete23

SubMash said:


> So I did a test at 48kHz Sample Rate through USB. Also made more points. Weirdly USB is significantly less loud than BT. Maybe it's my NCH tone generator, but it looks like it's -0.5dB and starting to clip beyond +2.5dB settings.
> 
> Deviation during each 30 second sample test was +/- 0.0002V. There could be a question whether my CEM multimeter RMS calculation is correct across the whole range of frequencies - I will later check on Keysight, but it's extremely low noise and repeatable. I did 4 rounds of tests across many samples and trend is the same - high-frequency dive at 12kHz (so it's not BT) + disbalance of left/right.
> 
> What is really strange - oversampling has no effect on impulse ringing. Is it working @wslee ? Because in all oversampling settings it's 20kHz ringing. And you can see below - it's not tiny ringing - it's like 22% of the signal.



Lots of interesting data...   I'm used to seeing db curves vs frequency, and not voltage.   Wouldn't the dB curve look a lot flatter than the voltage curve you are measuring?  I mean isn't 3db in difference in sound volume like the difference between 2 volts and 4 volts?   (I always heard that to increase volume by 3db meant 2X the power?)  But I am by no means the electrical expert that you are.  So could be wrong...


----------



## Coconut Wireles

madmissileer said:


> The device behaves strangely in some instances.
> 
> When I turn off my bluetooth while playing music the device freezes up and won't respond to attempts to turn it on again.
> 
> ...


Are you on latest firmware and are you at least using the audio output lock?


----------



## peter123

Man, I'm sure glad that I've got a unit that plays music straight forward the way it's supposed to and just lets me enjoy it. 

Also, complaining about that a device respond in a strange way when doing things with it that the manual (or maybe it's the app) clearly state you shouldn't is pretty ridiculous imo....


----------



## SubMash (May 8, 2018)

So I've tested the second unit. It is NOT design flaw - the second unit also has disbalance, but now it's right one slightly louder.
I guess that units were not properly calibrated for a balanced mode. So adding analog balance into settings would be beneficial for sure...
If I have correctly converted voltage to SPL - that is the result:





The magic dip is at 10080 Hz.
If my calculations correct - SPL difference of L/R is 0.06dB. Which is probably NOT what I hear.


----------



## SubMash

I need to test on a proper oscilloscope tomorrow. There is probably phase issue between channels.


----------



## scotvl

SubMash said:


> I need to test on a proper oscilloscope tomorrow. There is probably phase issue between channels.


No channel imbalance issue here with my ibasso it01s via 2.5mm balanced and I listen to music at least 6 hours a day at work.


----------



## wslee

Version 1.2.0 (May 8, 2018) released

- Crossfeed DSP feature added 
- Microphone loopback during a voice call added (self-hearing through ES100)
- Auto power off on USB charger connection (optional) added
- DFU support for macOS 
- Minor improvement in the voice call microphone quality
- Minor improvement in Ambient Mode latency

*macOS DFU tool is the initial version and may have issue with some environment.
Please let us know if any issue with macOS DFU.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## wslee

madmissileer said:


> The device behaves strangely in some instances.
> 
> When I turn off my bluetooth while playing music the device freezes up and won't respond to attempts to turn it on again.
> 
> ...



@madmissileer:

Thanks for the reporting and I'll check the issue.
Meanwhile, I suggest locking the output mode.
That will help ES100 be safe when plug/unplug 3.5mm jack.
Thanks,
WS


----------



## Elzizo (May 8, 2018)

wslee said:


> Version 1.2.0 (May 8, 2018) released
> 
> - Crossfeed DSP feature added
> - Microphone loopback during a voice call added (self-hearing through ES100)
> ...



How is this feature set? I am not finding an option in the Android App: Auto power off on USB charger connection (optional) added. I have successfully upgraded to firmware version 1.2.0

Edit: This feature is set by clicking on the battery icon in the app.


----------



## mxroadie

wslee said:


> Version 1.2.0 (May 8, 2018) released
> 
> - Crossfeed DSP feature added
> - Microphone loopback during a voice call added (self-hearing through ES100)
> ...



Thanks for the regular firmware updates, Lee. 

This is now my go to DAC/AMP because of the connectivity options, reliability, size and basically good and clean sound.


----------



## subtec

wslee said:


> @subtec:
> 
> ES100 doesn't support AptX-LL(Low Latency).
> Instead, we're considering providing a buffer length option for trading-off the latency vs. the stability.
> ...


I'd like to request this buffer adjustment feature for the app, if it's at all possible to add.


----------



## madmissileer

peter123 said:


> Man, I'm sure glad that I've got a unit that plays music straight forward the way it's supposed to and just lets me enjoy it.
> 
> Also, complaining about that a device respond in a strange way when doing things with it that the manual (or maybe it's the app) clearly state you shouldn't is pretty ridiculous imo....



Not planning to do it regularly but it would be nice to know that I can reset the device when I mess up. Took the device with me but turned bluetooth off by accident, and was stuck without music for the day as I had no way to reset the device until I got back home.



wslee said:


> @madmissileer:
> 
> Thanks for the reporting and I'll check the issue.
> Meanwhile, I suggest locking the output mode.
> ...



Thanks for the reply. I locked the output and the headphone jack problem has disappeared. Hope you can look into behavior when I turn off bluetooth during music playback and device is unresponsive. I was only able to use it again after entering update mode by connecting to the computer.


----------



## prskier17

I just picked up my ES100 from an Amazon Locker (using while I'm temporarily relocated for work) and am charging it.... can't wait to update the firmware and try this thing out!!!!!


----------



## prskier17

prskier17 said:


> I just picked up my ES100 from an Amazon Locker (using while I'm temporarily relocated for work) and am charging it.... can't wait to update the firmware and try this thing out!!!!!



YES!!!!! So far this is outstanding!!!!!!


----------



## wslee

madmissileer said:


> Not planning to do it regularly but it would be nice to know that I can reset the device when I mess up. Took the device with me but turned bluetooth off by accident, and was stuck without music for the day as I had no way to reset the device until I got back home.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I locked the output and the headphone jack problem has disappeared. Hope you can look into behavior when I turn off bluetooth during music playback and device is unresponsive. I was only able to use it again after entering update mode by connecting to the computer.



@madmissileer:
Currently, we're trying to figure out the solution.
Can you be a beta tester? 
Please contact support@radsone.com, so that we can get to you with a beta F/W.
Thanks,
WS


----------



## wslee

MacBook users,

We've found the v1.2.0 DFU package had a problem with MacBook and uploaded v1.2.0b again.
Please download v1.2.0b and try DFU again.
Thanks,
WS


----------



## kevinscottcaja

So far, after reading all the reviews, I'm wanting my self to get one. Too bad no shipping to Hong Kong from Amazon. @wslee when are you going to start shipping outside of US? Thanks!


----------



## SubMash

kevinscottcaja said:


> So far, after reading all the reviews, I'm wanting my self to get one. Too bad no shipping to Hong Kong from Amazon. @wslee when are you going to start shipping outside of US? Thanks!


There is a shop in HK that have stock - search online for it... I bought from them 3.


----------



## kevinscottcaja

SubMash said:


> There is a shop in HK that have stock - search online for it... I bought from them 3.


Thanks man! I'll do some research tonight. Hopefully they still have stock.


----------



## posnera

peter123 said:


> This is the best option I've found for my Icarus III so far. Haven't bought one yet since I don't use the Icarus much but I'm still considering it....





posnera said:


> How's this:
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/3.5mm-cable/3.5mm2.5mm-balanced-male-to-2.5mm-balanced-male-adapter.html





peter123 said:


> For some reason the link didn't show in my post but this was the one I was talking about.



Is there a version anywhere with a 90 degree plug for the 2.5mm end?


----------



## peter123

posnera said:


> Is there a version anywhere with a 90 degree plug for the 2.5mm end?



Can't remember seeing one. How would that work with the buttons on the ES100?


----------



## posnera

Don't care about the buttons. I won't use them much. I can aways rotate the plug if it is in the way.


----------



## zolom (May 9, 2018)

Installed 1.2, but when disconnecting from usb charger,  the unit turns on. 
Is there a possibility to keep it off after disconnecting the charger following charging with power off?

Thanks


----------



## Coconut Wireles

peter123 said:


> Can't remember seeing one. How would that work with the buttons on the ES100?


It's not ideal for the buttons.  I use the CFA litz cable with the right angle termination and it is good in the sense that I clip the ES100 between my shirt buttons and it keeps it low profile but it does block the volume buttons for me.  I could just turn the plug to the other side but it wouldn't orient nicely for the way I have the device clipped to my shirt.  

I do have to say that even using a straight termination 2.5 balanced does hinder my access to the play/pause/power button too by its close proximity to the plug.  I'd rather have the play pause blocked though as it is easy enough for me to access that control from my watch or phone so I wonder if an option of locking the source volume when the ES100 is connected and having the phone volume control the analog volume of the ES100 would be a viable option.


----------



## SubMash

Phase check on oscilloscope uncovered sad fact that standard balanced cables for 2.5 plug on sennheiser have wrong polarity but also left and right amps have different rise/fall time and make something like 10 degree phase shift of L/R. I will study more and post later after plug resoldering.


----------



## posnera (May 9, 2018)

wslee said:


> Version 1.2.0 (May 8, 2018) released
> 
> - Crossfeed DSP feature added
> - Microphone loopback during a voice call added (self-hearing through ES100)
> ...



Can't get this to work on my Mac.

I unzipped the file and dropped run.sh into terminal.  This is the result:



> Last login: Wed May  9 19:55:59 on ttys000
> 
> xxxxxxxMBP:~ xxxxxx$ /Users/xxxxxx/Downloads/v1.2.0/macOS/run.sh
> 
> ...



When I press ENTER, this is the result:



> /Users/xxxxxxxx/Downloads/v1.2.0/macOS/run.sh: line 18: ./ES100_DeviceFirmwareUpgrade: No such file or directory


I have the device in DFU mode - appears in System Information


----------



## wslee

posnera said:


> Can't get this to work on my Mac.
> 
> I unzipped the file and dropped run.sh into terminal.  This is the result:
> 
> ...



W'eve uploaded v1.2.0c package for MacBook compatibility issue.
Please check v1.2.0c package again and refer the pdf manual included.
(You need to install brew and libusb first as described in the manual.)
Thanks!
WS


----------



## posnera

wslee said:


> W'eve uploaded v1.2.0c package for MacBook compatibility issue.
> Please check v1.2.0c package again and refer the pdf manual included.
> (You need to install brew and libusb first as described in the manual.)
> Thanks!
> WS



Sorry, I don't see the download for 1.2.0c, only v1.2.0
Also, the pdf in the zip file does not say anything about brew or libusb


----------



## wslee

posnera said:


> Sorry, I don't see the download for 1.2.0c, only v1.2.0
> Also, the pdf in the zip file does not say anything about brew or libusb


We've uploaded the package again.
Please check EarStudio website and you will see the new package.






Thanks!
WS


----------



## CactusPete23

posnera said:


> Sorry, I don't see the download for 1.2.0c, only v1.2.0
> Also, the pdf in the zip file does not say anything about brew or libusb


At this link http://radsone.com/EarStudio/firmware/v1.2.0c.zip   The Readme file mentions those files.  Sorry, I don't have MAC to test...


----------



## posnera

wslee said:


> We've uploaded the package again.
> Please check EarStudio website and you will see the new package.
> 
> 
> ...



OK.  I've found the c package and unzipped.  I installed brew, waited for it to finish, then installed libusb.

Then I dropped run_macOS.sh into terminal and I am still getting this error:

/Users/xxxxxxxx/Downloads/v1.2.0c/run_macOS.sh: line 16: ./ES100_DeviceFirmwareUpgrade: No such file or directory


Sorry, all of this is foreign to me.  Thanks for all your help.


----------



## wslee (May 10, 2018)

posnera said:


> OK.  I've found the c package and unzipped.  I installed brew, waited for it to finish, then installed libusb.
> 
> Then I dropped run_macOS.sh into terminal and I am still getting this error:
> 
> ...



After opening the terminal, you need to go into the v1.2.0c directory that is unzipped.
cd Downloads
cd v1.2.0c
./run_macOS.sh
Hope this works.
Thanks!
WS


----------



## posnera

wslee said:


> After opening the terminal, you need to go into the v1.2.0c directory that is unzipped.
> cd Downloads
> cd v1.2.0c
> ./run_macOS.sh
> ...



Getting closer.  That worked, but after entering the .run command, I get the RADSONE logo, pressed y then enter to update
Nothing happened.  I am back to the xxxxxx:v1.2.0c xxxxx$ prompt


----------



## posnera

If I then try the ./run_macOS.sh command again, the device is not found.  Maybe the command is disabling the USB link?


----------



## wslee

posnera said:


> If I then try the ./run_macOS.sh command again, the device is not found.  Maybe the command is disabling the USB link?


I think we need to have this via email.
Please contact support@radsone.com, if possible with your screenshots.
Thanks!


----------



## SubMash

It's a pity you don't have update over the air. Some BT SoC have it and it's very convenient - got update of the phone app and it just updates over BT. Maybe you should consider to do such a bootloader?


----------



## m4rkw

For anyone using macports rather than brew, you can do:

sudo port install libusb
sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/opt/libusb/lib
sudo ln -s /opt//local/lib/libusb-1.0.0.dylib /usr/local/opt/libusb/lib/libusb-1.0.0.dylib

the update script will then work with libusb from macports.


----------



## m4rkw

@wslee: I cannot find the option for making the device switch off when connected to USB, where is it?


----------



## m4rkw

Ah nevermind found it   thanks!


----------



## CactusPete23 (May 10, 2018)

@wslee  Just wondering... Does Radsone have plans for any New Devices?  

Maybe with LDAC, and an even better AMP ?   And keep the internal battery !  

Thanks!


----------



## VintageFlanker

CactusPete23 said:


> @wslee  Just wondering... Does Radsone have plans for any New Devices?
> 
> Maybe with LDAC, and an even better AMP ?   Maybe one with internal battery?
> 
> Thanks!



The ES100 does have an internal battery, already.


----------



## CactusPete23 (May 10, 2018)

VintageFlanker said:


> The ES100 does have an internal battery, already.


Thanks for catching my mistake!  I do have an ES100..  Was thinking that with a better amp would surely need internal battery of would suck too much battery power from device it's connected to.

Mostly interested in seeing if Radsone is planning any new/upgraded devices, as the ES100 is pretty nice !


----------



## posnera

I was able to get my device updated - problem was on my end, using an older version of MacOS. Thanks to wslee and Radsone for walking me though the process!


----------



## Cane (May 10, 2018)

CactusPete23 said:


> @wslee  Just wondering... Does Radsone have plans for any New Devices?
> 
> Maybe with LDAC, and an even better AMP ?   And keep the internal battery !
> 
> Thanks!


They do have the "airDAC AD200" headphone amp. But it's not realy portable, if that's what you meant...


----------



## Coconut Wireles

CactusPete23 said:


> Thanks for catching my mistake!  I do have an ES100..  Was thinking that with a better amp would surely need internal battery of would suck too much battery power from device it's connected to.
> 
> Mostly interested in seeing of Radsone is planning any new/upgraded devices, as the ES100 is pretty nice !


Lol I think they are trying to sell the ES100 first and it usually isn't a good idea to announce new devices when they are trying to sell a current one.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

m4rkw said:


> Ah nevermind found it   thanks!


Where did you find it? lol


----------



## CactusPete23

Coconut Wireles said:


> Lol I think they are trying to sell the ES100 first and it usually isn't a good idea to announce new devices when they are trying to sell a current one.



The Tech World moves pretty fast today.   

I was asking @wslee because I figured they would know; And not have to guess at what Radsone Marketing is planning.   It's up to them if they want to answer.  For me, the ES100 has demonstrated that they could deliver something even better.


----------



## manukmanohar (May 10, 2018)

I am really on the lookout for a bluetooth receiver as my smartphones (S7 Edge Exynos, OP5 etc.] tend to always have worse SQ compared to a good wireless receiver (based on my experience with CS8645 based bluetooth cables). ES100 really caught my attention, and I have spent a quite a lot of time, trying to read through most of the 70+ pages, and understand the general feedback about this device.

Please don't take any offense.* But, would really appreciate inputs from the community on what differentiates this from some recent DAPs that also support wireless (including LDAC support) such as*:
1. Shanling M0 - 99 USD DAP, which is also pretty small with ESS9218P (no idea how this compares with dual AK4375, but quad ESS9218P which LG V20 has is slightly better wired, as mentioned in the thread ealrier).This has USB dac plus LDAC wireless music support


I understand, it would not have the mic capabilities, which would be helpful especially if the mic quality is very good. (but then, most of my cables are having mic, so not much of a problem for me - I understand mic doens't work if i plug in cables having mic).

Please note I prefer playing via bluetooth from my smartphone, as most of my music is played from not just tidal but also amazon music, as there is a lot of regional music missing in Tidal. So, looking only for a wireless receiver actually, but then a friend suggested why not DAPs with wireless receiver, if they have similar good/better wireless SQ. I am looking for a small receiver ideally which can be worn on the shirt or so , with very good connection, good enough DAC (Amp doens't matter as much as it is mostly sensitive IEMs that I have), to have a better performance than my smartphones. USB DAC etc, is a plus, but not required as I already have a good home setup that i'm happy with.


----------



## m4rkw

Coconut Wireles said:


> Where did you find it? lol



Press on the battery level bar


----------



## Coconut Wireles

CactusPete23 said:


> The Tech World moves pretty fast today.
> 
> I was asking @wslee because I figured they would know; And not have to guess at what Radsone Marketing is planning.   It's up to them if they want to answer.  For me, the ES100 has demonstrated that they could deliver something even better.


I agree with everything you said, just pointing out that an answer is probably unlikely.  Considering how unknown the ES100 seems to be, I don't know that they're already working on the sequel even if I'm already looking forward to it.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

m4rkw said:


> Press on the battery level bar


Haha thanks.


----------



## Elzizo (May 10, 2018)

Coconut Wireles said:


> I agree with everything you said, just pointing out that an answer is probably unlikely.  Considering how unknown the ES100 seems to be, I don't know that they're already working on the sequel even if I'm already looking forward to it.


Being sold out on Amazon is far from being unknown.

Hats off to Radsone for being so successful so quickly!

Edit: They finally have inventory back on Amazon


----------



## tim0chan

CactusPete23 said:


> The Tech World moves pretty fast today.
> 
> I was asking @wslee because I figured they would know; And not have to guess at what Radsone Marketing is planning.   It's up to them if they want to answer.  For me, the ES100 has demonstrated that they could deliver something even better.


I don't think they wanna pull an "empire ears" and show ppl they have something great coming.... People would just wait for the new product to come out and not buy the old one (exactly what happened to empire ears when they showed of prototypes).


----------



## Coconut Wireles (May 10, 2018)

Elzizo said:


> Being sold out on Amazon is far from being unknown.
> 
> Hats off to Radsone for being so successful so quickly!
> 
> Edit: They finally have inventory back on Amazon


Being sold out on Amazon isn't a consistent indicator of a products saturation into the market.  Everyone I know that is even interested in audio or part of the community has never heard of the ES100 until I show it to them.  There is no doubt that people know of the ES100, I mean it's on kickstarter and it is selling on Amazon but I'd still say it is fairly unknown, especially considering how great this little device is.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

tim0chan said:


> I don't think they wanna pull an "empire ears" and show ppl they have something great coming.... People would just wait for the new product to come out and not buy the old one (exactly what happened to empire ears when they showed of prototypes).


Exactly.

People want to know that when they invest in a product, that it will have a lot of support from the company which Radsone is doing very well here.  As soon as anyone has any inkling that a new one is going to be even announced, sales can dry up for their current product which can hurt development of anything newer they might be working on.


----------



## antdroid

Coconut Wireles said:


> Exactly.
> 
> People want to know that when they invest in a product, that it will have a lot of support from the company which Radsone is doing very well here.  As soon as anyone has any inkling that a new one is going to be even announced, sales can dry up for their current product which can hurt development of anything newer they might be working on.



I think the support from Radsone here has been nothing but fantastic. They seem to address most of our issues and requests in firmware and software updates constantly which is reallly nice to see not to mention the quality technical responses.

I am very happy with this device and find myself using it even at home often despite having much more expensive dacs and amps around. I'm very impressed at how well BT audio sounds on this device. It's a significant improvement over everything else I've tried and I've tried quite a bit of BT adapter devices.


----------



## peter123

Lol! With the reasoning here every company would only be selling one product, thankfully that's not the case  

The ES100 is an extremely portable and excellent performing budget item. Of course it would make sense for Radsone to have higher end products as well. What about a desktop or portable (but bigger and better performing) amp/dac that also supports Bluetooth?  Or that doesn't support Bluetooth for that matter .... 

I'm sure the size of the ES100 will be limiting the performance in some ways (although for its intended purposes it's perfect) and I know that I use more devices than just this one so in my opinion it would be a good move to release some more items while riding the wave from the ES100. Just my 2c.....


----------



## Cane

peter123 said:


> the ES100 is an extremely portable and excellent performing budget item. Of course it would make sense for Radsone to have higher end products as well. What about a desktop or portable (but bigger and better performing) amp/dac that also supports Bluetooth?  Or that doesn't support Bluetooth for that matter ..../QUOTE]
> 
> Like I mentioned before. They already have one... The airDAC AD200, came out before the ES100.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cane

Don't know why my reply ended up inside the quote...


----------



## daid1

So, when it will available in Europe?


----------



## PantsUK

daid1 said:


> So, when it will available in Europe?



Who knows constant delays mean I’ve given up waiting and moved on, why they couldn’t have just arranged international shipping with their current providers is beyond me so I’m out.  May pick one up second hand on eBay when they are available in Europe and cheap.


----------



## kevinscottcaja (May 11, 2018)

PantsUK said:


> Who knows constant delays mean I’ve given up waiting and moved on, why they couldn’t have just arranged international shipping with their current providers is beyond me so I’m out.  May pick one up second hand on eBay when they are available in Europe and cheap.


I really want one so I've bought one from eBay 2 days ago to ship to Hong Kong. Estimated delivery date of 16 May to 23 May. Hope it arrives.


----------



## C_Lindbergh (May 11, 2018)

Yes, would be great to know when/if they are available in Europe, It's been constant delays over and over  Importing is not really an option since I will end up paying almost twice as much as US  customers on amazon with shipping/import charges. And then to receive no proper warranty.... 

Thankfully Fiio is working on a similar product.


----------



## veraideishal (May 11, 2018)

C_Lindbergh said:


> Thankfully Fiio is working on a similar product.



Fiio is working on a successor device to the BTR-1?


----------



## wslee

Apologize for the delay on Europe distribution.
The package already arrived in the UK and is now in the middle of the processing for Amazon Europe FBA service.
We're not sure, but it would take another week for  Amazon Europe FBA warehouse to set up the ES100 delivery.
Apologize once again, and your patience would be appreciated.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## kevinscottcaja

wslee said:


> Apologize for the delay on Europe distribution.
> The package already arrived in the UK and is now in the middle of the processing for Amazon Europe FBA service.
> We're not sure, but it would take another week for  Amazon Europe FBA warehouse to set up the ES100 delivery.
> Apologize once again, and your patience would be appreciated.
> ...


Any idea on when you can ship to Hong Kong? Thanks!


----------



## C_Lindbergh

veraideishal said:


> Fiio is working on a successor device to the BTR-1?



Check these post: 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...ne-amplifier-aptx-discrete-dac.850675/page-26


wslee said:


> Apologize for the delay on Europe distribution.
> The package already arrived in the UK and is now in the middle of the processing for Amazon Europe FBA service.
> We're not sure, but it would take another week for  Amazon Europe FBA warehouse to set up the ES100 delivery.
> Apologize once again, and your patience would be appreciated.
> ...



Thanks! Its pretty close then.


----------



## veraideishal

C_Lindbergh said:


> Check these post:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...ne-amplifier-aptx-discrete-dac.850675/page-26



Cool. Shame that the model supporting balanced output (BTR-5) is still a ways off though.


----------



## SubMash

veraideishal said:


> Cool. Shame that the model supporting balanced output (BTR-5) is still a ways off though.


That gives some time to Radsone to make ES200.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

peter123 said:


> Lol! With the reasoning here every company would only be selling one product, thankfully that's not the case
> 
> The ES100 is an extremely portable and excellent performing budget item. Of course it would make sense for Radsone to have higher end products as well. What about a desktop or portable (but bigger and better performing) amp/dac that also supports Bluetooth?  Or that doesn't support Bluetooth for that matter ....
> 
> I'm sure the size of the ES100 will be limiting the performance in some ways (although for its intended purposes it's perfect) and I know that I use more devices than just this one so in my opinion it would be a good move to release some more items while riding the wave from the ES100. Just my 2c.....


Yes, of course they'd be fine selling other products that don't compete with their own in the price range. They could sell a more high end version even or a budget one, however they wouldn't likely talk about a direct sequel to the ES100 which would potentially cannibalize their own sales for the ES100 just yet. 

At some point when they have a new version and can sell the ES100 for cheaper, they could sell the new one for roughly the same price as the first and sell the ES100 as their original and more budget friendly one. That way they can safely make sales on both.


----------



## wslee

Appreciate all of your interest and encouragement toward us and ES100.

Currently, we're working on the portable USB DAC, ES200, targeting Rocky Mountain Audio Fest this October.
ES200 is not a Bluetooth receiver, but a high-resolution USB DAC.
ES200 will also have our unique DualDrive technology and software values.
I'm afraid I can't tell you any detailed specifications of ES200 at the moment.

ES100 - Bluetooth receiver
ES200 - portable USB DAC

However, to develop and release ES100 upgrade, that is, ES100 MK II, 
we need to figure out how to provide far better benefits than ES100, 
not only with housing & case upgrade or LDAC support but also with something new significant values.
In other words, until we find them, we have no plan for ES100 MK II.
It would take a year and more, I think.

I hope we can release new good products continuously.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## trellus

Thanks, @wslee, your presence here is one good reason to buy the ES100, Radsone is very responsive.


----------



## Koolpep

ok, good to know a ES100 mk2 is NOT round the corner - following that, I just ordered an ES100. Should be here in a couple of days.


----------



## m4rkw

I think the ES100 is almost perfect. Sure stuff like parametric EQ would be nice but it's not a big deal. The one thing I'm not very keen on is the non-removable battery. When it eventually fails I'd be happy to buy another one but my worry is that it might be discontinued by then and could possibly be replaced with something I'm less keen on.


----------



## posnera

The nonreplaceable battery is pretty much standard now for small devices. Replacing the ES100 in hopefully a few years is much better than needing to replace the headphones for the same reason. 
Once I get my cable setup, I won't need any new hardware for a long time.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

m4rkw said:


> I think the ES100 is almost perfect. Sure stuff like parametric EQ would be nice but it's not a big deal. The one thing I'm not very keen on is the non-removable battery. When it eventually fails I'd be happy to buy another one but my worry is that it might be discontinued by then and could possibly be replaced with something I'm less keen on.


Yeah for my needs it is a near perfect device too and I try to tell everyone that might be interested so it can get the consumer support it deserves which could result in continued support from Radsone in terms of new products and support of older ones for years to come.


----------



## waynes world

wslee said:


> However, to develop and release ES100 upgrade, that is, ES100 MK II,
> we need to figure out how to provide far better benefits than ES100,
> not only with housing & case upgrade or LDAC support but also with something new significant values.
> In other words, until we find them, we have no plan for ES100 MK II.
> ...



Yup, you put out a rather amazing product right off the bat. And your firmware support is really great. Kudos.


----------



## DBaldock9

The Avantree Oasis Plus (BT apt-X HD LL Transceiver) arrived from Amazon today.
Pairing the ES100 with the Oasis Plus, was fast and easy.
It's connected with SPDIF (Toslink) to my home audio system, and allows me to play High Res audio through my ES100.  Sounds great!

http://www.avantree.com/long-range-bluetooth-transmitter-and-receiver-avantree-oasis-plus.html


----------



## ranwill

My Es-100 is frozen in the on position. The green led stays lit constantly and none of the buttons work. I can't connect with any devices  It's bricked. 
Is there a way to reset it without connecting to the app? There must be some way to turn this thing off.


----------



## wslee

ranwill said:


> My Es-100 is frozen in the on position. The green led stays lit constantly and none of the buttons work. I can't connect with any devices  It's bricked.
> Is there a way to reset it without connecting to the app? There must be some way to turn this thing off.



We've been working on the system freezing issue, and the next F/W update would have reset on frozen.
Assuming every corner case, we hardly can prevent the system freezing.
But at least we may able to reset the system after a few seconds after freezing.
We'll release the next F/W update early next week.
Please let us know any freezing issue before and after the next F/W update.
Thanks,
WS


----------



## waynes world

ranwill said:


> My Es-100 is frozen in the on position. The green led stays lit constantly and none of the buttons work. I can't connect with any devices  It's bricked.
> Is there a way to reset it without connecting to the app? There must be some way to turn this thing off.



Connect a usb cable to it (that's connected to charger or computer)


----------



## posnera

Really liking this so far.
An extra thank you for the pleasant chime sound for power and connections.  My other BT headphones and adapters have annoying voices to announce power/connect.


----------



## ranwill

Thanks. That worked.


----------



## SubMash (May 13, 2018)

*Edit:* I probably was reading wrong documentation - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-75#post-14237690

So I just found that pretty much all balanced 2.5mm connectors made as L-,L+,R+,R- while EarStudio is





So unless one specifically requested connection as above - it will be out of phase.
*Standard Shure and Sennheiser balanced cables are going to be wrong.*
Test it here - https://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_polaritycheck.php or better use any multimeter and check where your grounds are.


----------



## CactusPete23

SubMash said:


> So I just found that pretty much all balanced 2.5mm connectors made as L-,L+,R+,R- while EarStudio is
> 
> 
> So unless one specifically requested connection as above - it will be out of phase.
> ...



What you show is the Astell & Kern 2.5mm TRRS Standard wiring.  So, looks like Radsone ES100 is using that standard.

FYI, the following DAP's use that same 2.5mm wiring for their 2.5mm Balanced output jacks:  A&K players with a balanced 2.5mm output, Fiio X5 3rd Gen, X7 (with AM3), Onkyo DP-X1, Pioneer XDP-300R, Cayin N5, The Bit Opus #1 DAC, Luxury and Precision L3 DAC; ( and probably a lot of other newer devices with a balanced 2.5mm output )


----------



## SubMash (May 13, 2018)

*Edit:* I probably was reading wrong documentation - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-75#post-14237690

Here is another chart of AK 2.5 mm





Now if you look really really close - you can see a tiny difference I'm talking about, @CactusPete23

Need another picture?





EarStudio is NOT a standard balanced pinout.

You're going to have *Left/Right and polarity wrong with standard cables.*


----------



## TC44

Been enjoying the ES100 for a few months now and just performed the latest firmware upgrade.  Norton Antivirus program loading on my Win7 PC flagged the firmware application as malware and deleted ths file.  I temp disabled Norton and the firmware installed fine.  Should I be worried?  Firmware download was directly from the Ear-Studio webpage.


----------



## TC44

So I have both the ES100 and FIIO Q5 with AM3...are the balanced outputs wired different in these?  AM3 = A&K and ES100 = standard trrs?


----------



## SubMash (May 13, 2018)

TC44 said:


> So I have both the ES100 and FIIO Q5 with AM3...are the balanced outputs wired different in these?  AM3 = A&K and ES100 = standard trrs?


*Edit:* I probably was reading wrong documentation - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-75#post-14237690

No, they are not the same. You can check L/R https://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_stereo.php and polarity https://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_polaritycheck.php (or use multimeter) and report.


----------



## TC44

SubMash said:


> No, they are not the same. You can check L/R https://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_stereo.php and polarity https://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_polaritycheck.php (or use multimeter) and report.


Ok, thanks for the info!


----------



## SubMash (May 13, 2018)

Now, this is really confusing. If you read manual - it shows different pin-out (from DualDrive description PDF)




But for some reason, it was not sending a signal like that for me. I need to double check tomorrow.

Edit: Ok, I think I know the reason - I was using the picture above from DualDrive description 




and ordered Sennheiser cable like that and forgot. Which made it wrong polarity (I found that later) and L/R (I switched plugs in the beginning). So I've checked with multimeter Shure cable and found the same grounds at the outsides and made the wrong assumption about the whole thing.

I will double check that, but so far it sounds plausible and *2.5mm socket of ES100 probably standard AK2.5 according to manual*.


----------



## JediBuji (May 13, 2018)

For what it's worth (probably not a whole lot), Today I both learned that there are different types of balanced cables for headphones today and I also tested the cable I'm using on the sound test referenced earlier. The cable I'm using ( https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076SHDYTF/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ) at least seems to be the compatible type of wiring that that the ES100 is expecting, and my shure 535s.

Edit: Ironically this is my first ever actual post here, even though I created my account back in '06. -cheers!


----------



## SubMash

I broke 11 years of silence. Totally worth it.


----------



## wslee

SubMash said:


> *Edit:* I probably was reading wrong documentation - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-75#post-14237690
> 
> So I just found that pretty much all balanced 2.5mm connectors made as L-,L+,R+,R- while EarStudio is
> 
> ...



You're referring the block diagram which introduces the DualDrive technology.

The 2.5mm jack 4-pin layout of ES100 is same as all what Astell & Kern devices have. (de facto standard)
No difference at all.


----------



## kevinscottcaja

Well it seems no one is selling here in Hong Kong some short 2.5mm balanced MMCX cables so I bought a cheap SPC cable (17USD) and two 2.5mm TRRS jack (2USD each) from a local audio shop and will just make my own short balanced MMCX cable.


----------



## wslee

CactusPete23 said:


> What you show is the Astell & Kern 2.5mm TRRS Standard wiring.  So, looks like Radsone ES100 is using that standard.
> 
> FYI, the following DAP's use that same 2.5mm wiring for their 2.5mm Balanced output jacks:  A&K players with a balanced 2.5mm output, Fiio X5 3rd Gen, X7 (with AM3), Onkyo DP-X1, Pioneer XDP-300R, Cayin N5, The Bit Opus #1 DAC, Luxury and Precision L3 DAC; ( and probably a lot of other newer devices with a balanced 2.5mm output )



Thanks for the comment,
As you noted, ES100 2.5mm pinout is same as all the Astell & Kern devices, which is de facto standard.
Regards,
WS


----------



## m4rkw

TC44 said:


> I temp disabled Norton and the firmware installed fine.  Should I be worried?



Yes, Norton Antivirus is malware. I'd get rid of it.


----------



## Koolpep

Hi Guys!

Just received my ES100 - love it. Nice device indeed. Need to play around with the settings though....

However - the clip and the mic - for normal man's shirts that that  have the buttons on the right and the buttonholes on the left - this doesn't work. The mic is facing the floor when clipped in a normal dress shirt...
Not sure if that has ever been mentioned before...I am sure I am not the only one who would like the clip to be mounted on the other side.... hmmmm


----------



## peter123

Koolpep said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Just received my ES100 - love it. Nice device indeed. Need to play around with the settings though....
> 
> ...



You're right, I've noticed the same but I believe I forgot to mention it here. 

Even with the mic facing down people have no problem hearing what I'm saying though but ideally the clip should be the other way..


----------



## SubMash

Koolpep said:


> Not sure if that has ever been mentioned before...I am sure I am not the only one who would like the clip to be mounted on the other side.... hmmmm


You can clip it on the inner part of a shirt - it's more stealth this way as well...


----------



## kevinscottcaja (May 15, 2018)

my DIY short balanced cable is done. Tried my friend's XB10 and sounds great. Waiting for my ES100 to arrive.


----------



## manukmanohar

Hi Guys, I have finally ordered the ES100, and hope to receive it soon. Had a question:
I'm primarily having earphones with mmcx connection.From what i understand, balanced not only can provide less interference compared to SE, it can also double the power, which can help for IEM's that are less sensitive.

I assume then that I have to look for a 2.5 mm MMCX balanced cable (custom 40 -50 cm would require contacting VEClan, or making one myself)? And in case I want to use it with phones and need a converted, is there a cheap option available (I read in the thread, that a non-trrs supporting standard 2.5 female to 3.5 mm male would damage the IEM).
So what to do if I want to connect to smartphones that would not support balanced? (and want to use the same cable).


----------



## peter123

manukmanohar said:


> Hi Guys, I have finally ordered the ES100, and hope to receive it soon. Had a question:
> I'm primarily having earphones with mmcx connection.From what i understand, balanced not only can provide less interference compared to SE, it can also double the power, which can help for IEM's that are less sensitive.
> 
> I assume then that I have to look for a 2.5 mm MMCX balanced cable (custom 40 -50 cm would require contacting VEClan, or making one myself)? And in case I want to use it with phones and need a converted, is there a cheap option available (I read in the thread, that a non-trrs supporting standard 2.5 female to 3.5 mm male would damage the IEM).
> So what to do if I want to connect to smartphones that would not support balanced? (and want to use the same cable).



VE have some good adapters for $5 and FiiO have a nice one for $13. I've gör bot and the FiiO one may feel a little bit higher quality but they both work equally well.


----------



## manukmanohar

peter123 said:


> VE have some good adapters for $5 and FiiO have a nice one for $13. I've gör bot and the FiiO one may feel a little bit higher quality but they both work equally well.



i see that option here:
https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=17

I should select 2.5 mm TRRS female to 3.5 mm SE male, if I want to use it to connect to smartphones and hear both channel right?


----------



## waynes world

kevinscottcaja said:


> my DIY short balanced cable is done. Tried my friend's XB10 and sounds great. Waiting for my ES100 to arrive.



Nice job! Mind giving it to me?


----------



## chinmie

My friend tested my ES100, he has the XB10 JDM version. After listening to it, he asked me if i want to sell my ES100 to him. Now that says something


----------



## wslee

For most IEMs, I guess the 3.5mm max. 1.1 Vrms would give enough loudness.
The key benefits of the full-balanced system are the common mode noise rejection and the freedom from ground noise.

Let assume that: 

L_AMP_out_p = L_p + Amp_noise
L_AMP_out_n = L_n + Amp_noise
GND = Zero + GND_noise

Ideally, Amp_noise and GND_noise should be zero, but practically they are not zero.
And both Amp_noises to L_AMP_out_p(positive) and L_AMP_out_n(negative), they are practically same; common mode noise.

So, the signal at the load, that is IEM unit, would be:

V_load_unbalanced 
= L_AMP_out_p - GND 
= (L_p + Amp_noise) - (Zero + GND_noise)

V_load_balanced 
= L_AMP_out_p - L_AMP_out_n
= (L_p + Amp_noise) - (L_n + Amp_noise)
= L_p - L_n
= 2 x L_p

As you see above, V_load_unbalanced has Amp_noise as well as GND_noise, 
while V_load_balanced has the pure output signal without any common mode Amp_noise and GND_noise.

Not only with ES100, but also with any given H/W, supporting both balanced and unbalanced, 
the balanced would provide the better performance, regarding THD+N, SNR, and channel separation.
That is the primary advantage of the full balanced interface.

For your information,
as we collect user data from ES100 mobile application,
roughly 25~30% of ES100 users are using the 2.5mm balanced interface.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## SubMash

Thing that worth improving is management of few es100 from one phone. Device search shows them without names in BT, so it's impossible to remember which one is which. Every time I need to connect - it will not connect for many tries and eventually might even require restart of the phone. And every time need to confirm device like during pairing while it's already BT connected and paired.

I know there are not a lot of users of several es100, but even with just one - quite often it loses settings connection (while playing music through it) after apps switching and it's hard to get it back.


----------



## wslee

Happy to let you know that ES100 is now available on Amazon Europe!
Thanks!
WS


----------



## C_Lindbergh

wslee said:


> Happy to let you know that ES100 is now available on Amazon Europe!
> Thanks!
> WS



Hello! The item is availble but doesn't ship to my country yet (Sweden). Maybe its just lagging behind a bit since its newly added?


----------



## daid1

Oh, 105 euro instead 99 us dollars, damn


----------



## wslee

C_Lindbergh said:


> Hello! The item is availble but doesn't ship to my country yet (Sweden). Maybe its just lagging behind a bit since its newly added?


Currently available on UK, France, Italy, Spain and Germany.
Let us check Sweden shortly. Sorry!


----------



## wslee

daid1 said:


> Oh, 105 euro instead 99 us dollars, damn



As we are obligated to pay VAT in the European market, the price of EarStudio has applied accordingly. 
For this reason, generally most of the items have the higher price in Amazon EU than in Amazon US.
Your kind understanding would be appreciated.
Thanks!
WS


----------



## wslee

F/W v1.2.1 released

- Minor bug fix on the mic. gain control
- Increased max. crossfeed range
- Added the buffer length control option
- Auto reset on abnormal device freezing

Although we've tried and added the buffer length control option, 
we found that the amount of latency that can be reduced by the buffer length option is very limited and insufficient and may vary across the source device. 

We've uploaded the DFU package and released Android app now.
iOS app for F/W v1.2.1 will be available tomorrow after the Apple App review process.

Thank!
WS


----------



## sdonati84

@wslee


wslee said:


> F/W v1.2.1 released
> 
> - Minor bug fix on the mic. gain control
> - Increased max. crossfeed range
> ...


Hi! Do you plan to add support for iPad in the future releases of iOS app?


----------



## VintageFlanker (May 16, 2018)

Ordered mine from Amazon.fr, at last!!


----------



## b1uemchen

wslee said:


> Currently available on UK, France, Italy, Spain and Germany.
> Let us check Sweden shortly. Sorry!



Gah, more waiting for us in Sweden


----------



## posnera

@wslee 
Simple app request.  The power off button should be on the home screen, not buried in the top left menu.


----------



## yoowan

Ay, no delivery to Belgium either...


----------



## capnjack

Amazon UK for me, arriving tomorrow


----------



## geertb (May 16, 2018)

@wslee
Another feature request, optionally let the iOS device control the analogue volume. I know this was explicitly disabled to allow for a more precise volume control. But it would be nice if there was a setting that allowed you to enable this. You loose the precise control but gain native volume control from your iOS devices (iPhone, Apple watch etc.).


----------



## posnera

geertb said:


> @wslee
> Another feature request, optionally let the iOS device control the analogue volume. I know this was explicitly disabled to allow for a more precise volume control. But it would be nice if there was a setting that allowed you to enable this. You loose the price control but gain native volume control from your iOS devices (iPhone, Apple watch etc.).



Agreed. iOS remembers the system volume setting for a device, so it should output at the maximum when reconnected.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

geertb said:


> @wslee
> Another feature request, optionally let the iOS device control the analogue volume. I know this was explicitly disabled to allow for a more precise volume control. But it would be nice if there was a setting that allowed you to enable this. You loose the precise control but gain native volume control from your iOS devices (iPhone, Apple watch etc.).


Yeah I had mentioned this earlier but hopefully more interest in this idea will put the option into a future FW update.

It makes sense since they recommend setting the source volume at maximum anyways.  An option to lock the source volume and turn the iOS volume controls into the analog volume controls would be great.


----------



## meinname123 (May 16, 2018)

They are already working on it. 
Look here: Post #98
But not sure if really possible: Post #148


----------



## Spankypoo

> Let say it's *Smart Volume Control*.



The big thing here is that it retain the fine adjustment of volume. iOS's volume steps are way too big for many headphones, and the high-resolution control the ES100 affords is a big part of its appeal. It's the first digital volume control I actually like.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse (May 16, 2018)

Digging the new fw/app. Crossfeed is well implemented. I turned the latency to 0 last night with no breakup in signal. My battery drain was a bit quicker but that could be my imagination. I have noticed after updates the output toggle is unlocked. Might be something to be aware of after updating. With all that said, I love this little wonder. Never growing bored of the sound sig nor my ears becoming fatigued. @wslee You and the Radsone team are a prime example of exemplary design and support. Your openess and honesty of what the Earstudio can and cannot do is a breath of fresh air. Cheers and thank you!


----------



## Coconut Wireles

meinname123 said:


> They are already working on it.
> Look here: Post #98
> But not sure if really possible: Post #148


Oh man, that was a long time ago lol.

Guess it is not as easy to implement as I had hoped


----------



## Coconut Wireles

Spankypoo said:


> The big thing here is that it retain the fine adjustment of volume. iOS's volume steps are way too big for many headphones, and the high-resolution control the ES100 affords is a big part of its appeal. It's the first digital volume control I actually like.


Yeah if they could implement it I'd want the same fine incremental adjustments that they have on the device.


----------



## capnjack

Received my es100 today worked great, but kept getting firmware update needs doing mssg. Did the update, and it worked great for another half hour before the left channel packed up  
Returning it to Amazon tomorrow for a refund


----------



## Coconut Wireles

capnjack said:


> Received my es100 today worked great, but kept getting firmware update needs doing mssg. Did the update, and it worked great for another half hour before the left channel packed up
> Returning it to Amazon tomorrow for a refund


Thats strange.  Have you tried a reset?


----------



## capnjack

Coconut Wireles said:


> Thats strange.  Have you tried a reset?


Yes, did that and still left channel is u/s unfortunately.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

To WS Lee and all:

I just put the latest f/w in last night v1.2.1, hoping to have the auto-off feature which I need for the ES100 I use in the car.

It's not quite what's needed for the car though, the feature just keeps it idle for charging, which is probably more for charging without using at home.

The issue I have is that the one in the car is attached to dash and has a power cable always attached. It would be great if the device could turn on when the car gives it power and then auto shutdown when the car is switched off... at the moment ,  when I turn off the engine to leave the car, I have to hold the power button on the ES100 down for 5 seconds every time, or the device stays on and if I'm at home or just staying close to the car, although it's a testament to the quality of the bluetooth connection, it might not disconnect for an hour when i"m roaming around the house and it's still in the car, I don't have audio on the phone during that time.

All that's needed is an app setting for car mode that does this:

1. Device is off.
2. Device turns on.
3. IF (device turned on by charging cable providing power and not power button), set a flag
4. Device is working.
5. Device is switched off.
6. IF (flag is set) { Don't start up again. }
7. Reset flag before powering down.

Something like that.... does that help ?

I am still loving the 2 ES100s I own, quality, strong Bluetooth connection, great app.

And... .great support.

Please, Please WS Lee!!


----------



## parawizard

Just wondering if it would be possible to have a toggle for the indicator light in the app? I use it at night a lot and the light is distracting.

I am really liking the device still. Thanks for all the updates


----------



## m4rkw

@PiSkyHiFi Why bother using it in your car? Couldn’t you get a bluetooth-enabled head unit for the same price?


----------



## m4rkw

@PiSkyHiFi if you’re feeling brave you could try opening it and disconnecting the battery, that might solve your problem as then it would always go off once the power went away.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

m4rkw said:


> @PiSkyHiFi Why bother using it in your car? Couldn’t you get a bluetooth-enabled head unit for the same price?



I was absolutely sick and tired of the crap that many devices call car Bluetooth connectivity.... most of them have serious issues. I bought a replacement head unit that had Bluetooth and discovered a number of things, one, the bluetooth antenna was weak and if the phone was still in my pocket, I would get dropouts. I got dropouts anyway, every couple of minutes there would be one no matter where the device was, which I hypothesized was related to buffer management.

Then there's sound quality, you might say how would I notice in the car, well, let's just say that the car speakers need some EQ and nearly all units I had, tried to do EQ digitally and messed it up totally, the easiest way to tell is to put on trumpet - SBC encoding combined with a poor EQ creates obvious resonances. Easiest way to hear what I'm saying is to listen to Blue in Green by Miles Davis, the trumpet is completely ruined to the point of hearing flutter like I was using a cheap tape deck from 1978.

I love this device because it's nearly all there for me, the sound quality is great, it doesn't skip at all, even when in my pocket in the car. the functionality is great and the people behind it know what they're doing and value the quality of their work.

I also have one for my MSR7 headphones, it's perfect for it.

Not even vaguely interested in replacing this unit unless Radsone is no more.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

m4rkw said:


> @PiSkyHiFi if you’re feeling brave you could try opening it and disconnecting the battery, that might solve your problem as then it would always go off once the power went away.



LOL, ok, yes, I could do that if I was nuts. I suggested changes to this firmware before like controlling the ambient function from the device and it was implemented (a few others else also chimed in on that too).

Honestly, I don't know why the device reboots when unplugged at all.... that's not a feature as far as I'm concerned. If you plan to live your life with headphones on all the time, it could work, since this device seamlessly moves from one ES100 to the next and has auto-off  several minutes after disconnect.

Tell you what, since it's no big deal for you to find out if the device needs the battery to run at all, you can take yours apart and post the results, then if it dies, hope another is still available.

I honestly think my suggestion is a simple and useful one.


----------



## X-Frame

Coconut Wireles said:


> Yeah I had mentioned this earlier but hopefully more interest in this idea will put the option into a future FW update.
> 
> It makes sense since they recommend setting the source volume at maximum anyways.  An option to lock the source volume and turn the iOS volume controls into the analog volume controls would be great.



I personally would love this! I would rather adjust the analog volume from my iPhone versus the ES100 as well as be able to adjust the analog volume via the Control Center and lock screen.


----------



## m4rkw

PiSkyHiFi said:


> I was absolutely sick and tired of the ****e that many devices call car Bluetooth connectivity.... most of them have serious issues. I bought a replacement head unit that had Bluetooth and discovered a number of things, one, the bluetooth antenna was weak and if the phone was still in my pocket, I would get dropouts. I got dropouts anyway, every couple of minutes there would be one no matter where the device was, which I hypothesized was related to buffer management.



I had bluetooth issues with an Alpine unit once, it was because Apple had changed some part of their API and Alpine hadn't got their act together quickly enough to address it. I simply returned it for a Kenwood and that one works perfectly wherever my phone is. If you get dropouts your unit is broken and should be replaced.



PiSkyHiFi said:


> Then there's sound quality, you might say how would I notice in the car, well, let's just say that the car speakers need some EQ and nearly all units I had, tried to do EQ digitally and messed it up totally, the easiest way to tell is to put on trumpet - SBC encoding combined with a poor EQ creates obvious resonances. Easiest way to hear what I'm saying is to listen to Blue in Green by Miles Davis, the trumpet is completely ruined to the point of hearing flutter like I was using a cheap tape deck from 1978.



A decent modern one should support more than just SBC, mine does AAC and sounds great. I can't hear a difference between its bluetooth and the USB connection anyway. Up to you of course but you might find more convenience with a decent head unit that works properly rather than something that was primarily designed for mobile use. I don't know what kind of source device you have but most modern head units also have siri / whatever-the-android-equivalent-is integration which is nice too.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Any news on when Amazon Europe will be able to deliver to EU countries which has no Amazon site?


----------



## m4rkw

Having stuff reposted from another eu country must be easy surely?


----------



## C_Lindbergh

m4rkw said:


> Having stuff reposted from another eu country must be easy surely?



Yes Didn't think about that, just ordered via Amazon.de using Mailbox.de  Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

m4rkw said:


> I had bluetooth issues with an Alpine unit once, it was because Apple had changed some part of their API and Alpine hadn't got their act together quickly enough to address it. I simply returned it for a Kenwood and that one works perfectly wherever my phone is. If you get dropouts your unit is broken and should be replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> A decent modern one should support more than just SBC, mine does AAC and sounds great. I can't hear a difference between its bluetooth and the USB connection anyway. Up to you of course but you might find more convenience with a decent head unit that works properly rather than something that was primarily designed for mobile use. I don't know what kind of source device you have but most modern head units also have siri / whatever-the-android-equivalent-is integration which is nice too.



I have a Kenwood unit, it still thinks short wave radio is awesome. It doesn't get it right and won't for another 10 years.

I tried the Kenwood via USB, but it used a strange method of adapting the signal clock that involved detuning the music for each frame, cringe.

So, show me the list of head units available in 2018 that use AptX HD ith a decent DAC under $200 with no jitter.

As to doing what this device is designed for, that's a bizarre statement that suggests this device should be limited in order to fit the way you use it.

I don't quite know why someone would want to rail against a very simple firmware addition that increases the product's use, I bought it because it is pioneering AptX HD, not just because it is a small Bluetooth headphone adapter.

Also, can anyone explain a good reason why the device needs to turn itself on again automatically when it was initially turned on via a USB charger and then unplugged ?


----------



## geertb

wslee said:


> @meinname123:
> 
> What a nice suggestion!
> I've just discussed with our team on your suggestion.
> ...



This is the most advanced version of volume control, but you are dependent on the what the host system allows for volume control. I was more aiming at a more basic version, from what I read of the documentation " iOS provides the option for the volume synchronization over Bluetooth AVRCP." But this is not enabled for the EarStudio because it does not allow a precies volume control. I would like to be able to enable this volume synchronization. I might loose the small increments in volume control but gain native iOS volume control and always max sound quality (From what I've learned the documentation this ensures max bluetooth volume and leaves the actual volume control to the analog volume control at the device).


----------



## m4rkw

PiSkyHiFi said:


> I have a Kenwood unit, it still thinks short wave radio is awesome. It doesn't get it right and won't for another 10 years.



Which one? I have the DPX-7100DAB, it supports AAC which is all you need for an iphone source and works perfectly. I frequently drive with the phone in my pocket and I've never had any kind of cut-outs, stuttering or any blip whatsoever using bluetooth with it. If your bluetooth is flaky it may simply be that the unit is broken or I guess it could be a problem with the source device.



PiSkyHiFi said:


> So, show me the list of head units available in 2018 that use AptX HD ith a decent DAC under $200 with no jitter.



Isn't Apt-x HD basically a marketing con? I've tried several blind tests and I can't hear any difference between AAC, Apt-X and full lossless with either an iphone 8 or a macbook pro source so I seriously doubt Apt-X HD is something magical that transforms the music to sound better than lossless. Maybe you have better ears than me though. I tried Apt-X with my macbook as a source using lossless files and the only noticeable difference was that the EarStudio's battery depleted faster.



PiSkyHiFi said:


> As to doing what this device is designed for, that's a bizarre statement that suggests this device should be limited in order to fit the way you use it.
> 
> I don't quite know why someone would want to rail against a very simple firmware addition that increases the product's use, I bought it because it is pioneering AptX HD, not just because it is a small Bluetooth headphone adapter.



I'm not arguing against your software change at all, it sounds like a good idea. I was merely trying to help you with an alternative suggestion that might give you more convenience.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi (May 19, 2018)

m4rkw said:


> Which one? I have the DPX-7100DAB, it supports AAC which is all you need for an iphone source and works perfectly. I frequently drive with the phone in my pocket and I've never had any kind of cut-outs, stuttering or any blip whatsoever using bluetooth with it. If your bluetooth is flaky it may simply be that the unit is broken or I guess it could be a problem with the source device.



I've tried a number of sources without change, all except one, which has separate complex issues of it's own, work the same way.



m4rkw said:


> Isn't Apt-x HD basically a marketing con? I've tried several blind tests and I can't hear any difference between AAC, Apt-X and full lossless with either an iphone 8 or a macbook pro source so I seriously doubt Apt-X HD is something magical that transforms the music to sound better than lossless. Maybe you have better ears than me though. I tried Apt-X with my macbook as a source using lossless files and the only noticeable difference was that the EarStudio's battery depleted faster.



No, it isn't (???), why would anyone say that anything can improve over lossless? That just doesn't fit any technical understanding at all....  I got the early bird special on indiegogo, so I'm pretty happy with having 2 of these devices already and certainly not keen on experimenting further with the KMM-BT302, ever since I discovered that their algorithm for USB buffer management involved varying the pitch from one frame to the next by a factor of up to 5%, plus the EQ unit most definitely uses inferior math, which as I stated can be heard wrecking Miles Davis.



m4rkw said:


> I'm not arguing against your software change at all, it sounds like a good idea. I was merely trying to help you with an alternative suggestion that might give you more convenience.



OK, then, since I already have 2 Earstudios, it's possible this may be not just the right right answer for me, but for anyone wanting to use the Earstudio in a car for a whole bunch of technical reasons that I suggest you read my posts in this thread from the start to understand.

AAC is ok, but APT-X HD is better and soon Apple will have their own brand of increased bandwidth audio that will also be excellent, I'm guessing when that happens you'll be agreeing that your new Apple codec is better than AAC.

Hopefully, low bitrate and lossy will be a thing of the past when we can easily transmit 1.4 Mbps and we will finally all just hear Laurel. I think it's unfortunate that anyone had to hear Yanni in the first place.

Also, if the device just turned off when it was turned on by USB charger and the unplugged, this conversation would be moot.


----------



## SubMash

PiSkyHiFi said:


> I've tried a number of sources without change, all except one, which has separate complex issues of it's own, work the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt that APTX-HD is better than AAC. Also, unfortunately, there are no technical possibility to fit CD quality PCM in any of current BT standards. Real bandwidth of fastest BT is at 90% of what is needed. And with any imperfections of signal it would be worse. FLAC for most songs would fit, but FLAC of white noise is larger than PCM, so it can't guarantee that it will fit either. That would require complicated lossy+lossless mix of codecs with horribly large buffer. AAC is already good enough and transparent.

I see the point in having an option of not using a battery at all with guaranteed always on with USB power and more agressive device connection. ES is a good preamp for custom car sound setups.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

SubMash said:


> I doubt that APTX-HD is better than AAC. Also, unfortunately, there are no technical possibility to fit CD quality PCM in any of current BT standards. Real bandwidth of fastest BT is at 90% of what is needed. And with any imperfections of signal it would be worse. FLAC for most songs would fit, but FLAC of white noise is larger than PCM, so it can't guarantee that it will fit either. That would require complicated lossy+lossless mix of codecs with horribly large buffer. AAC is already good enough and transparent.



Yes. I think we've been through this before, the key to AptX HD is not the codec itself, which I agree with you on, but the associated bandwidth it uses over AAC. I said this ages ago in this thread that if AAC was available at 48KHz 24 bit 576 Kbps, then it would be better than AptX HD, that requires more expensive DSP and isn't a standard.

You're right actually about FLAC, 1.4Mbps isn't required for lossless when we are 90% the way there. I guess you are referring to the analog white noise generated from having a DSP decode FLAC in real time - surely it could be well isolated? maybe not in a device this small.

I think we will see a Bluetooth standard that can carry red book PCM eventually.



SubMash said:


> I see the point in having an option of not using a battery at all with guaranteed always on with USB power and more agressive device connection. ES is a good preamp for custom car sound setups.



Agreed.


----------



## SubMash (May 19, 2018)

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Yes. I think we've been through this before, the key to AptX HD is not the codec itself, which I agree with you on, but the associated bandwidth it uses over AAC. I said this ages ago in this thread that if AAC was available at 48KHz 24 bit 576 Kbps, then it would be better than AptX HD, that requires more expensive DSP and isn't a standard.
> 
> You're right actually about FLAC, 1.4Mbps isn't required for lossless when we are 90% the way there. I guess you are referring to the analog white noise generated from having a DSP decode FLAC in real time - surely it could be well isolated? maybe not in a device this small.
> 
> ...


AAC bandwidth is enough. People don't pass blind tests with higher bitrate. AAC is lightyears ahead of sbc/aptx/ldac codecs in terms of compression efficiency.

I'm referring to the fact that there are no even draft standards of BT that would allow lossless audio reliably. So we ain't going to see it for many years. WiFi can fit it easily, though. The only reason for lossless transmission is to be able to do EQ afterwards. Because EQ can exaggerate what was previously hidden by lossy codec.


----------



## m4rkw

PiSkyHiFi said:


> AAC is ok, but APT-X HD is better and soon Apple will have their own brand of increased bandwidth audio that will also be excellent, I'm guessing when that happens you'll be agreeing that your new Apple codec is better than AAC.



LOL. Care to wager? I’ve got £100 that says Apple will not do this within 3 years. I’d go longer than that but then I’d be waiting too long for your money.


----------



## m4rkw

@PiSkyHiFi in fact since you said “soon” how about we call it one year? I could do with a backup EarStudio


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

m4rkw said:


> @PiSkyHiFi in fact since you said “soon” how about we call it one year? I could do with a backup EarStudio



If your point is that Apple are slow and useless and their timing is way off these days, then maybe we can find an easy target. They will have to follow suit though, the new OnePlus 6 has Apt X HD, what makes you think Apple will continue to ignore the trend? They'll have to make something proprietary before Bluetooth has enough bandwidth to send uncompressed PCM like it's normal, even then they'll call it something else to differentiate between their older models.

In fact, that whole let's drop the headphone socket means this is inevitable, although they'll still produce headphones that only compete with beats.

I said soon because I'm not a betting man.


----------



## m4rkw

PiSkyHiFi said:


> If your point is that Apple are slow and useless and their timing is way off these days, then maybe we can find an easy target. They will have to follow suit though, the new OnePlus 6 has Apt X HD, what makes you think Apple will continue to ignore the trend?



Because Apple makes products that solve a problem and wireless audio is already solved. It is well documented that the only people who can hear ANY difference at all between lossless and AAC are trained sound engineers who have to concentrate very hard to hear specific artefacts that have no real bearing on enjoyment of the sound.

Like it or not AptX-HD is just a way to market something to you, it offers zero practical benefit over AAC and is distinctly worse in terms of power consumption. Apple will absolutely continue to ignore this trend because they are not fools.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

m4rkw said:


> Because Apple makes products that solve a problem and wireless audio is already solved. It is well documented that the only people who can hear ANY difference at all between lossless and AAC are trained sound engineers who have to concentrate very hard to hear specific artefacts that have no real bearing on enjoyment of the sound.
> 
> Like it or not AptX-HD is just a way to market something to you, it offers zero practical benefit over AAC and is distinctly worse in terms of power consumption. Apple will absolutely continue to ignore this trend because they are not fools.



I don't have any issues with power consumption for my headphone ES100 at all, but I did buy 2 of them because of AptX HD support and here's why.

Everyone has their beliefs about what threshold of digital sound quality is important to them. I'm not in the category that demands 24 bit 96Khz and higher to be satisfied that it's good, it's a lot more nuanced than that.

CDs are fine for me, as long as the recording is well mastered down to 16 bit 44.1, my ears are never going to be able to hear the difference to something higher, even on expensive equipment.

AAC is an excellent codec, around before Apple, they chose well. On a double blind test with a minimum of 256 Kbps, I'm not going to pick it either.

But this is a Bluetooth device.... that means that it becomes part of a chain, which means that you need to know that your source isn't being re-encoded just to send it over to the sink and then possibly messed with again by an EQ on the other side etc...

As we know, Bluetooth isn't quite there for lossless transmission of CD audio yet, so having a standard that can send data at nearly twice the data rate compressed over Bluetooth is going to eliminate that kink in the chain to a large degree, i.e. AAC vs AptX HD.

I have around 200Gb of FLACs on my phone using a high quality player (Neutron) that uses 64 bit math internally for EQ and DSP before being dithered down to the output rate. I also use Google Play Music, which uses 256Kbps AAC - I don't know if it is being re-encoded when it's sent as AAC over Bluetooth, it's possible it could do a pass-through, but I don't know.

Point is, whatever I'm using, being re-encoded into AptX HD is now 24 bit 48KHz or 24 bit 44.1 at 576 Kbps compared to AAC 16 bit 44.1 at 320 Kbps for this stage of the chain.

if it was just a player without the Bluetooth, hey I used to encode to 256 Kbps AAC myself and load them on my portable DAP years ago and not worry about FLAC, because I couldn't hear the difference and I could carry more music, the DAP quality mattered more than this.

It's the re-encoding I'm concerned about mostly, avoiding artifacts from that.


----------



## m4rkw

@PiSkyHiFi so are you saying that you can reliably tell which is which between AAC vs AptX-HD with your source device and media in blind A/B tests? I used to listen only to lossless audio because I was convinced I could hear a difference until I tried blind tests and realised I couldn't. Human brains are very good at tricking themselves and can make you hear clear differences when there are in fact none, just because you expected to hear it. Clever salesmen in hifi shops can play on this to make you think you heard a difference between different audio interconnects just by setting your expectations ahead of the demo.

If you haven't tried blind tests I'd encourage you to try it and see what happens, although it may be tricky to orchestrate switching between the codecs blind without some kind of A/B switch.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

m4rkw said:


> @PiSkyHiFi so are you saying that you can reliably tell which is which between AAC vs AptX-HD with your source device and media in blind A/B tests? I used to listen only to lossless audio because I was convinced I could hear a difference until I tried blind tests and realised I couldn't. Human brains are very good at tricking themselves and can make you hear clear differences when there are in fact none, just because you expected to hear it. Clever salesmen in hifi shops can play on this to make you think you heard a difference between different audio interconnects just by setting your expectations ahead of the demo.
> 
> If you haven't tried blind tests I'd encourage you to try it and see what happens, although it may be tricky to orchestrate switching between the codecs blind without some kind of A/B switch.



Dude, give me a break, read my posts ok... I've tried to communicate what's going on as clearly as I can - I'm talking about re-encoding, I'm talking about trusting the chain not to let down the source by compressing more than once because it's over Bluetooth.

Please stop assuming I don't know what I'm doing especially after I've explained it and openly said that i couldn't pick the difference between 256 Kbps AAC and anything higher.... my logic still stands though.

Every time I got better equipment to improve the chain to my ears, I could differentiate better between lossy and lossless, up until 320 Kbps MP3 and 256Kbps AAC.

I've been doing this stuff for years, I know how to test audio.

Laurel vs Yanny - hardly anyone has picked up that yanni is inverted intonation due to aliasing artifacts of a lower quality digital version of laurel. the yanni sound wasn't added to the sample, it's just the result of aliasing copying the laurel sound, inverting the intonation of the speech and shifted higher. I heard that almost straight away. Years of ear training with music, saxophone, and good equipment.

Golden rule of digital compression, don't re-encode if you can avoid it and if you can't, use plenty of headroom.


----------



## peter123

m4rkw said:


> Because Apple makes products that solve a problem and wireless audio is already solved.* It is well documented that the only people who can hear ANY difference at all between lossless and AAC are trained sound engineers who have to concentrate very hard to hear specific artefacts that have no real bearing on enjoyment of the sound.*
> 
> Like it or not AptX-HD is just a way to market something to you, it offers zero practical benefit over AAC and is distinctly worse in terms of power consumption. Apple will absolutely continue to ignore this trend because they are not fools.



Could you please link to some of this documentation, I'd like to read it. Thanks!


----------



## m4rkw

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Dude, give me a break, read my posts ok... I've tried to communicate what's going on as clearly as I can - I'm talking about re-encoding, I'm talking about trusting the chain not to let down the source by compressing more than once because it's over Bluetooth.



Ok well if you really can hear a difference in blind tests then fair enough, the way you wrote your other messages made it sound like it was purely abstract theory without any real blind testing.


----------



## m4rkw

peter123 said:


> Could you please link to some of this documentation, I'd like to read it. Thanks!



https://cdvsmp3.wordpress.com/cd-vs-itunes-plus-blind-test-results/


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

m4rkw said:


> Ok well if you really can hear a difference in blind tests then fair enough, the way you wrote your other messages made it sound like it was purely abstract theory without any real blind testing.



I did ABX tests years ago, haven't done them for a while, because it does take away from the pleasure, it's work.

I must re-emphasize that AptX-HD or better is quite important to avoid re-encoding issues, regardless of my ears. Sometimes, the pleasure of good sound takes weeks to emerge from what you're listening to, so eliminating errors with logic and math is also just as important, if you have something you've tested with ABX rules, don't let it down with a Bluetooth chain that re-encodes without headroom.


----------



## m4rkw

PiSkyHiFi said:


> I did ABX tests years ago, haven't done them for a while, because it does take away from the pleasure, it's work.
> 
> I must re-emphasize that AptX-HD or better is quite important to avoid re-encoding issues, regardless of my ears. Sometimes, the pleasure of good sound takes weeks to emerge from what you're listening to, so eliminating errors with logic and math is also just as important, if you have something you've tested with ABX rules, don't let it down with a Bluetooth chain that re-encodes without headroom.



Ok well each to their own but I’ll stick to optimising purely for my ears. If I can’t hear a difference then it could be re-encoded 8 times for all I care. I’m fairly sure I’ve also read that AAC is transparent even after several re-encodings. Until and unless I see scientific evidence to the contrary, which seems pretty unlikely, I will continue to believe that AptX-HD is just marketing bull.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

m4rkw said:


> Ok well each to their own but I’ll stick to optimising purely for my ears. If I can’t hear a difference then it could be re-encoded 8 times for all I care. I’m fairly sure I’ve also read that AAC is transparent even after several re-encodings. Until and unless I see scientific evidence to the contrary, which seems pretty unlikely, I will continue to believe that AptX-HD is just marketing bull****.



AAC is definitely not transparent after re-encoding and if you take an MP3 say of 256 Kbps and encode it with AAC at 320Kbps, you'll also get something worse than the original.

If you're not concerned about re-encoding, I guess it's possible you may have files that have been re-encoded a number of times, but seriously, you're the first person I've met that knows what AAC is and thinks this is ok.

Did you not understand? AptX HD isn't the greatest codec, it's just that it is *24 bit* and *48KHz* and here we go.... *576* Kbps - LDAC is even higher. What about that line is marketing bull ?

The head of Radsone himself feels that re-encoding through AptX HD is a compromise that his company have tried to compensate for and he knows it's better than AAC at 320Kbps, mainly because of the bit rate and width.

You want scientific evidence that taking an AAC file, decompressing it back to 6 times it's size, then applying the same psycho-acoustic model and selective bit reduction to the output produces progressively worse results, then perhaps you shouldn't make claims that it's the same without doing the research yourself.



I couldn't listen to it all, luckily I don't have to.


----------



## m4rkw

PiSkyHiFi said:


> AAC is definitely not transparent after re-encoding and if you take an MP3 say of 256 Kbps and encode it with AAC at 320Kbps, you'll also get something worse than the original.



I think what I read was more about re-encoding AAC multiple times rather than MP3, but I don't really know why anyone would do that in the first place. In any case I'm willing to believe it's not technically true, it's just something I read.



PiSkyHiFi said:


> Did you not understand? AptX HD isn't the greatest codec, it's just that it is *24 bit* and *48KHz* and here we go.... *576* Kbps - LDAC is even higher. What about that line is marketing bull**** ?



Easy - the fact that it is (probably) an inaudible difference to most people and comes with tradeoffs that make it a worse solution in some scenarios. Shouting about numbers is meaningless, your ears are not digital. If there was a bluetooth codec that was 128bit at 2000KHz with a transfer rate of 5MB/sec but burned through your battery in an hour, and was just as inaudible a difference as the difference between AAC and Apt-X-HD, would you claim that was superior too? Again I repeat my previous statement - if you can hear a difference in blind tests then more power to you, use the codec you like better. I cannot so using a high rate codec that looks great on paper but doesn't sound any different and uses more power is just silly.



PiSkyHiFi said:


> The head of Radsone himself feels that re-encoding through AptX HD is a compromise that his company have tried to compensate for and he knows it's better than AAC at 320Kbps, mainly because of the bit rate and width.



I'll let them speak for themselves if they want to but I suspect they simply know how good Qualcomm's marketing is and the number of people who believe the hype without checking for themselves.

Again, if you can hear a difference then good luck to you. I'm not speaking for anyones ears but my own.


----------



## m4rkw

This is the comment I was referring to:

Post #15


----------



## m4rkw

This seems to be what was being referred to: http://bernholdtech.blogspot.com/20...dio-encoders-100-pass-recompression-test.html

"AAC is the clear winner by far. It is virtually unaffected by the number of passes."


----------



## DBaldock9

m4rkw said:


> This seems to be what was being referred to: http://bernholdtech.blogspot.com/20...dio-encoders-100-pass-recompression-test.html
> 
> "AAC is the clear winner by far. It is virtually unaffected by the number of passes."



But, your phone/DAP (source) isn't re-encoding your music 100 times, before transmitting it to the ES100.
And, that article doesn't even mention Bluetooth or apt-X.

This article - https://www.soundguys.com/understanding-bluetooth-codecs-15352/ - does talk about Bluetooth codecs, including apt-X, AAC, and LDAC - and the R/F bandwidth they use.


----------



## m4rkw

DBaldock9 said:


> But, your phone/DAP (source) isn't re-encoding your music 100 times, before transmitting it to the ES100.
> And, that article doesn't even mention Bluetooth or apt-X.



I know.



DBaldock9 said:


> This article - https://www.soundguys.com/understanding-bluetooth-codecs-15352/ - does talk about Bluetooth codecs, including apt-X, AAC, and LDAC - and the R/F bandwidth they use.



Again, numbers without real-world listening tests don’t mean much to me. If I can’t hear the difference between AAC over bluetooth and lossless over a cable I really struggle to imagine how any of Qualcomm’s codecs could be an improvement.


----------



## meinname123

DBaldock9 said:


> This article - https://www.soundguys.com/understanding-bluetooth-codecs-15352/ - does talk about Bluetooth codecs, including apt-X, AAC, and LDAC - and the R/F bandwidth they use.


This article is totally focused on the bitrate. But no word about facts like that one codec at 250 kbps can be same or better than a other codec at 320 kbps


----------



## harpo1

Take it to sound science.


----------



## DBaldock9

m4rkw said:


> I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, numbers without real-world listening tests don’t mean much to me. If I can’t hear the difference between AAC over bluetooth and lossless over a cable I really struggle to imagine how any of Qualcomm’s codecs could be an improvement.



Well, the psycho-acoustic algorithms used for lossy codec are pretty good, as long as the transmission bit-rate is high enough.
There are probably certain types of sound / music, which could be considered "_corner cases_", that may be more likely to produce audible differences between lossless and lossy codecs for music tracks.

Is your music stored as AAC files on your phone/DAP, which then uses the same AAC codec for the Bluetooth transmission to your earphones?
Do the music files get passed-through (as already AAC encoded), or re-encoded, before being transmitted?


----------



## m4rkw

DBaldock9 said:


> Well, the psycho-acoustic algorithms used for lossy codec are pretty good, as long as the transmission bit-rate is high enough.
> There are probably certain types of sound / music, which could be considered "_corner cases_", that may be more likely to produce audible differences between lossless and lossy codecs for music tracks.
> 
> Is your music stored as AAC files on your phone/DAP, which then uses the same AAC codec for the Bluetooth transmission to your earphones?
> Do the music files get passed-through (as already AAC encoded), or re-encoded, before being transmitted?



They are AAC yes, knowing Apple I’d assume the former but I don’t really know (or care).


----------



## rkw

PiSkyHiFi said:


> soon Apple will have their own brand of increased bandwidth audio


That's pure speculation, and not their business focus.
https://www.androidauthority.com/qualcomm-vs-apple-bluetooth-headphones-844315/​I agree with this statement: "_Apple’s audio strategy doesn't rely on high-end codecs or trends like Hi-Res audio, instead premium branding and instant pairing are the key selling points._"


----------



## m4rkw

rkw said:


> That's pure speculation, and not their business focus.
> https://www.androidauthority.com/qualcomm-vs-apple-bluetooth-headphones-844315/​I agree with this statement: "_Apple’s audio strategy doesn't rely on high-end codecs or trends like Hi-Res audio, instead premium branding and instant pairing are the key selling points._"



Yup, they don’t waste time on things that don’t really matter. AAC is transparent, sound quality box ticked. No chance they are going through the enormous engineering effort it would take to switch itunes over to supporting lossless files and deal with all the side issues that come up as a result just to pander to a small number of audiophiles who think they can hear a difference that most people can’t hear. It’s just not how they roll, they are smarter than that.


----------



## DBaldock9

m4rkw said:


> Yup, they don’t waste time on things that don’t really matter. AAC is transparent, sound quality box ticked. No chance they are going through the enormous engineering effort it would take to switch itunes over to supporting lossless files and deal with all the side issues that come up as a result just to pander to a small number of audiophiles who think they can hear a difference that most people can’t hear. It’s just not how they roll, they are smarter than that.



Are you in this thread, because you have, and like the Radsone ES100 BT Receiver/Amp - or to discuss apt-X vs. AAC codecs?


----------



## m4rkw

DBaldock9 said:


> Are you in this thread, because you have, and like the Radsone ES100 BT Receiver/Amp - or to discuss apt-X vs. AAC codecs?



Yes


----------



## CactusPete23

IMHO,  The ES100 is the best sounding APTX receiver (of the 4) that I own.    But with APTX-HD the treble is a bit cleaner, making it very close to wired sound.  With APTX-HD is where the ES100 really shines.
In all cases I'm using minimum 16/44 flac source files...   Have not tested AAC as don't know how to send AAC over bluetooth with a Windows PC or an Android Phone...
It's my understanding that most newer Android phones will have ability to send APTX-HD and LDAC when they get Android 8.    So hopefully most Android folks should be able to enjoy APTX-HD on their ES100's soon.


----------



## antdroid

CactusPete23 said:


> IMHO,  The ES100 is the best sounding APTX receiver (of the 4) that I own.    But with APTX-HD the treble is a bit cleaner, making it very close to wired sound.  With APTX-HD is where the ES100 really shines.
> In all cases I'm using minimum 16/44 flac source files...   Have not tested AAC as don't know how to send AAC over bluetooth with a Windows PC or an Android Phone...
> It's my understanding that most newer Android phones will have ability to send APTX-HD and LDAC when they get Android 8.    So hopefully most Android folks should be able to enjoy APTX-HD on their ES100's soon.



my android phone (essential ph-1) can send in all 5 codecs - SBC, AptX, AptX HD, AAC and LDAC. I have it set to use AptX HD though. I dont have an LDAC device to play with, but may try out AAC and see what all this fuss is about. I doubt i'll hear any difference. There is a diff from SBC to AptX to AptX HD though.


----------



## Elzizo

DBaldock9 said:


> Are you in this thread, because you have, and like the Radsone ES100 BT Receiver/Amp - or to discuss apt-X vs. AAC codecs?


If I knew you in real life i would buy you a beer. This thread has been hijacked for WAY too long.


----------



## steakikan

m4rkw said:


> Yup, they don’t waste time on things that don’t really matter. AAC is transparent, sound quality box ticked. No chance they are going through the enormous engineering effort it would take to switch itunes over to supporting lossless files and deal with all the side issues that come up as a result just to pander to a small number of audiophiles who think they can hear a difference that most people can’t hear. It’s just not how they roll, they are smarter than that.


Are you sure? Apple do have lossless format called ALAC


----------



## kevinscottcaja

A bit out of topic but my ES100 has arrived ordered from ebay.


----------



## waynes world

kevinscottcaja said:


> A bit out of topic but my ES100 has arrived ordered from ebay.



Congrats. But that's not what is important. 

What's important is, which codec are you going to be using???


----------



## kevinscottcaja (May 21, 2018)

waynes world said:


> Congrats. But that's not what is important.
> 
> What's important is, which codec are you going to be using???


I'm using both AAC and AptX. AAC on my iPhone X and AptX on my MacBook Pro 2017. But most of the time I use AAC even on my MacBook Pro.

Here are my first impressions.

The sound quality from iPhone is great. Fiddling with the settings in the app, locked the 2.5mm output to normal mode, DCT settings set to 5 (I will try 10 if that has an effect later) and DAC digital filter settings set to short delay sharp roll-off. Source volume set to 0db while I only change the volume in the ES100 analog volume control. IEM plugged is the Westone UMPro50 v2, sound is much clearer than AK XB10, and the bass region is much more linear. Sub bass is also a lot louder than that of the AK XB10. Good for electronic music which I listen most of the time. Midrange is lush and smooth. Treble is slightly more pronounced than wired in my iPhone, and much clearer but not in the levels of fatiguing. Listening to some classical music, the soundstage is much wider, almost as good as my FiiO X5 3rd gen. Compared to my Cozoy TAKT which is the only DAC I use on my iPhone, the ES100 is miles better.

Now connected on the MacBook Pro using Aptx, the sound signature is a bit more V-shaped, sub bass remains the same, mid bass slightly elevated and treble too is slightly elevated. Cymbals has more shine, and drums have more kick and body. But in some songs, it may sound unnatural. Switching to AAC codec gives the same impressions as my iPhone. Also, the Aptx has some weird faint aliasing in the 17.4khz region when I tried playing a WAV format test tone in both iTunes and VLC. Turning off JItter Cleaner and DCT to 0 the aliasing noise is much louder so I turned DCT and Jitter Cleaner back on. When I switched to AAC, the aliasing noise is gone. It could be a problem of AptX codec or my MacBook Pro as it happens on my AK XB10 as well. I don't have any android devices and never will be so I can't test AptX HD.

UPDATE: I tried AptX on my FiiO X5 3rd gen and it also has that weird aliasing noise, however it is very faint and almost silent. Not as bad as the AptX on my MacBook pro.

Considering the sound quality of the ES100, I might rarely use my X5.

I might stick to AAC as it sounds great to my ears.


----------



## Currawong

SubMash said:


> AAC bandwidth is enough. People don't pass blind tests with higher bitrate. AAC is lightyears ahead of sbc/aptx/ldac codecs in terms of compression efficiency.



Different device (though same kind of product) but I compared AAC from my iPhone and APTxHD from an AK380 using a well-recorded track with cymbals and they were clearly more distorted from the iPhone. For most music though it would be indiscernible I reckon.


----------



## Koolpep

m4rkw said:


> Yup, they don’t waste time on things that don’t really matter. AAC is transparent, sound quality box ticked. No chance they are going through the enormous engineering effort it would take to switch itunes over to supporting lossless files and deal with all the side issues that come up as a result just to pander to a small number of audiophiles who think they can hear a difference that most people can’t hear. It’s just not how they roll, they are smarter than that.



Just as a side note: 
iTunes does support ALAC (Apple lossless). They even open sourced in 2011 and made it royalty free as well.


----------



## m4rkw

Koolpep said:


> Just as a side note:
> iTunes does support ALAC (Apple lossless). They even open sourced in 2011 and made it royalty free as well.



Yeah but it's only there for audiophiles who wanted to rip CDs through iTunes. They don't sell music in that format and there's no bluetooth codec for it, and imo not likely to be one anytime soon.


----------



## SubMash

Currawong said:


> Different device (though same kind of product) but I compared AAC from my iPhone and APTxHD from an AK380 using a well-recorded track with cymbals and they were clearly more distorted from the iPhone. For most music though it would be indiscernible I reckon.


That's not a test that you can refer to. But I can promise that APTXHD has more distortion up top while AAC cuts top beyond 17.5kHz


----------



## waynes world (May 21, 2018)

kevinscottcaja said:


> I'm using both AAC and AptX. AAC on my iPhone X and AptX on my MacBook Pro 2017. But most of the time I use AAC even on my MacBook Pro.
> 
> Here are my first impressions.
> 
> ...



I was only kidding, but I'm glad I asked now because that was interesting!

I'm using APTX at the moment and honestly it sounds great to me. Still, I'm looking forward to Oreo making it's way to my Samsung S7 so that I can use AAC as well.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

SubMash said:


> That's not a test that you can refer to. But I can promise that APTXHD has more distortion up top while AAC cuts top beyond 17.5kHz



None of this is tests we can refer to. Why not provide some evidence, considering the math doesn't stack up. You talked a lot about AptX being a pile of garbage, now AptX HD. Show me the details.

I'm just glad it was Currawong that said what he said, because at the moment, I find it very hard to believe that AptX HD is bad enough to compare with the Bluetooth limited AAC badly

Trust your ears for analog, but digital signal can be compared objectively to digital signal, regardless of what one believes. Tricky to set up, but not impossible. 

Check out Currawong. He is very experienced at listening tests and his experience matches the math as far as I can tell. I'm losing faith in your previous analysis of Apt X now, which I had faith in because it is a low complexity codec and your experience didn't surprise me.

It's possible that AptX HD rarely spends time at it's maximum bit rate, being a transmission protocol.
It's something we should find out objectively.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi (May 21, 2018)

I've never doubted that AAC is the best codec for the same the same data rate, which is why I have argued so strongly in the past to use it instead of MP3 and why it's pretty much the standard now, as I said, I used to create m4a files for my DAPs of the past, the Xduoo  X3 with Rockbox, phones with USB DACs attached.

Then FLAC.... now I can store my collection on a phone, I don't compare AAC encoders any more.

Now though, people are casting doubt about the usefulness of a codec (AptX HD) that in theory at least, should be superior because of the data rate alone, despite being a low complexity codec (if it's based on Apt X, which being low-latency, is most likely less efficient - I avoided Apt X entirely)

I seriously can't wait for the final hurdle to be done with, Bluetooth that supports lossless compression. Maybe Apple are thinking the same, is it true that Airpods aren't even Bluetooth ? That would explain why they don't seem to be interested in audio transmission protocols beyond AAC.

No wait, Airpods are Bluetooth.

I am gradually replacing my MP3's with FLACs, so yes, the fact  that an MP3 is re-encoded over Bluetooth does make me cringe, if not for me, for my kids that have better ears.


----------



## SubMash

I provided measurements before for aptx/aac. And I gave links describing algorithm of hd. It's same as non HD or SBC or LDAC. Just more bits for same fixed frequency bands. I don't know why I should waste a time googling for you. You have same internet - use it to read stuff. AAC is more complex and has higher transparency. Comparing just bitrates is useless. It's very probable that high rate LDAC is same indistinguishable from lossless as aac.


PiSkyHiFi said:


> None of this is tests we can refer to. Why not provide some evidence, considering the math doesn't stack up. You talked a lot about AptX being a pile of garbage, now AptX HD. Show me the details.
> 
> I'm just glad it was Currawong that said what he said, because at the moment, I find it very hard to believe that AptX HD is bad enough to compare with the Bluetooth limited AAC badly
> 
> ...


----------



## Coconut Wireles

So that ES100.....

Great little device...

That ES100...

Yeah...


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

SubMash said:


> I provided measurements before for aptx/aac. And I gave links describing algorithm of hd. It's same as non HD or SBC or LDAC. Just more bits for same fixed frequency bands. I don't know why I should waste a time googling for you. You have same internet - use it to read stuff. AAC is more complex and has higher transparency. Comparing just bitrates is useless. It's very probable that high rate LDAC is same indistinguishable from lossless as aac.



With all due respect, I recall when you started posting, you're no stranger to controversy. I didn't catch the link to AptX HD's algorithm, but your brief description matches what I said. Don't waste time googling for me then. I read stuff.

You trashed AptX, which I had no issue with, I recall you said something about the high frequencies having some weird distortion, didn't surprise.

Comparing bitrates is useless ? Now this is where we differ to a large degree. Do you find the same aliasing issues at 17KHz band with AptX HD what you do with Apt X ? I very much doubt it, I still doubt that you had eliminated systematic error in your analysis too.  So in your first line you lump AptX's algorithm in with SBC and LDAC and then say high rate LDAC is probably indistinguishable from AAC. AAC is still lossy as great as it is,  why, if AptX HD is a high bitrate version, would it not be indistinguishable too ? and what about headroom for re-encoding, is that not a factor ? All mastering to 16 bit red book must be done with higher order math for a good reason, re-encoding is in theory, even worse than mixing at 16 bit.

I am completely unconvinced that AptX HD isn't a reasonable choice over AAC for Bluetooth, given it's base data rate and bit format specs.

You seem to have it that somewhere between 576 Kbps and 990 there is a leap of quality, regardless of codec, however the issue of bit depth seems to be ignored in terms of accurate representation of frequencies.

I suspect the aliasing has been eliminated and you're getting better than red book quality with AptX HD, but because it's lossy, you're not quite getting 48KHz 24 bit, which is already too much information really for a sink to require.

I believe AptX HD and LDAC would have superior accuracy at those bitrates than AAC at 320Kbps 16 bit.

I remain unconvinced of anything else.

I'm done with this AAC vs AptX HD, I suspect it maybe brand loyalty rather than actual specs and implementation for many, although I wouldn't put you in that category.


----------



## Mindspin311

Hello, I am currently living in Shanghai. What are my options to purchase locally or somewhere online in this region?


----------



## mxroadie

@wslee is there a possibility for the microusb to output data into another dac/amp?


----------



## HD800NL

Well it seems Radsone don't want to sell to a lot of European customers. So I give up...


----------



## VintageFlanker

HD800NL said:


> Well it seems Radsone don't want to sell to a lot of European customers. So I give up...



Available on Amazon FR, DE, UK... Received mine last week.


----------



## capnjack

VintageFlanker said:


> Available on Amazon FR, DE, UK... Received mine last week.


So did I, but I’m waiting for a replacement as mine was faulty.


----------



## Cane

VintageFlanker said:


> Available on Amazon FR, DE, UK... Received mine last week.



Yes, it is awailable in 4 European countries, but EU has 28... They have notified Amazon, that they want to allow for shipping, to other than those 4 countries. But apparently it takes time.


----------



## VintageFlanker

capnjack said:


> So did I, but I’m waiting for a replacement as mine was faulty.



What kind of flaw?


----------



## capnjack

VintageFlanker said:


> What kind of flaw?


Worked fine and sounded excellent for an hour, but I kept getting firmware update required mssg, so I did update . It then worked fine for another 30 mins before the left channel on 3.5 side packed up altogether.


----------



## X-Frame

Hey all — possibly a dumb question but I am curious, if I am using this with a Balanced connection to my earphones, is the “quality” that is hitting my ears via the Bluetooth AAC better than if I was wired via the Apple adapter dongle?

I’m curious more from a technical standpoint if the power via Balanced Bluetooth would make up for the wireless versus wired, if that makes any sense?


----------



## Coconut Wireles

X-Frame said:


> Hey all — possibly a dumb question but I am curious, if I am using this with a Balanced connection to my earphones, is the “quality” that is hitting my ears via the Bluetooth AAC better than if I was wired via the Apple adapter dongle?
> 
> I’m curious more from a technical standpoint if the power via Balanced Bluetooth would make up for the wireless versus wired, if that makes any sense?


Hmm, I have to say for my ears the Balanced through bluetooth is at least as good as wired through the Apple dongle with my Andromeda's.


----------



## Jearly410

@X-Frame 

I agree with @Coconut Wireles, my Andros sound excellent through the balanced 2.5mm and having the option to eq is even better.


----------



## posnera

Just got my balanced cable yesterday (Penon 2.5-3.5).  Sound seems fuller with it (Trinity Icarus III).  I have no real interest in doing an A-B serious comparison.  I now have a short cable to use with the Radsone on a shirt clip.  Perfect.


----------



## kevinscottcaja

capnjack said:


> Worked fine and sounded excellent for an hour, but I kept getting firmware update required mssg, so I did update . It then worked fine for another 30 mins before the left channel on 3.5 side packed up altogether.


Hi, sorry to hear about your ES100, just wanted to ask one question, did you lock the audio output to 3.5 assuming you're using the 3.5mm jack all the time? Thanks!


----------



## wslee (May 22, 2018)

capnjack said:


> Worked fine and sounded excellent for an hour, but I kept getting firmware update required mssg, so I did update . It then worked fine for another 30 mins before the left channel on 3.5 side packed up altogether.



So sorry about that.
It seems that the unit has a H/W issue.
As we shipped a new one, and I hope you would enjoy it without any further problem.
Thanks for your patience!
WS


----------



## wslee

mxroadie said:


> @wslee is there a possibility for the microusb to output data into another dac/amp?


Sorry but it's not possible assuming the current H/W architecture.


----------



## capnjack

kevinscottcaja said:


> Hi, sorry to hear about your ES100, just wanted to ask one question, did you lock the audio output to 3.5 assuming you're using the 3.5mm jack all the time? Thanks!



 The reason for the output lock? 
As I have 3.5 and 2.5 ear/headphones would there be an advantage?


----------



## m4rkw

capnjack said:


> The reason for the output lock?
> As I have 3.5 and 2.5 ear/headphones would there be an advantage?



If you unplug a cable with the unit on and output not locked it can be damaged in the way you experienced.


----------



## hatranle

@Radsone team
I have an issue. When I charge the ES100, the unit turn on and connect to phone, I don't use ES100 when charging, so I have to manually turn off unit or turn off Bluetooth in my phone. It cause inconvenience every time I charge ES100. Any way to solve this issue? Tks


----------



## m4rkw

hatranle said:


> @Radsone team
> I have an issue. When I charge the ES100, the unit turn on and connect to phone, I don't use ES100 when charging, so I have to manually turn off unit or turn off Bluetooth in my phone. It cause inconvenience every time I charge ES100. Any way to solve this issue? Tks



In the app press on the green bar and turn on “power off when charger connected”


----------



## capnjack

m4rkw said:


> If you unplug a cable with the unit on and output not locked it can be damaged in the way you experienced.



Thanks for the heads up about that then. As I’d only just got it and hadn’t really had time to go through the settings as such, just to have a quick listen, charge and update it. Never got round to any other buds or ‘phones balanced or 3.5.
Just as well that I didn’t unplug my earbuds that I was testing it with.


----------



## guiffre

Can anyone advise how to go about using the ES100 wired to a laptop vs. the Bluetooth connection? Apologies if this is mega obvious but I haven't been able to get it sorted. 

Thanks.


----------



## posnera

guiffre said:


> Can anyone advise how to go about using the ES100 wired to a laptop vs. the Bluetooth connection? Apologies if this is mega obvious but I haven't been able to get it sorted.
> 
> Thanks.



I think just connect via USB and set that as your sound output. 
It showed up in audio devices when connected to my Mac.


----------



## guiffre

posnera said:


> I think just connect via USB and set that as your sound output.
> It showed up in audio devices when connected to my Mac.



Thanks, for some reason the first two times I tried this it didn't work, however, it's all good now. Much obliged!


----------



## Koolpep

I really like my ES100. And I so much appreciate how responsive and active the app is being updated and maintained. Great work @wslee !!

I am using this device not only for music but for a lot of long conference calls and the amount of settings I can change (like the microphone levels and sensitivity) are often priceless. 

Am super happy with my purchase. 

Cheers!!


----------



## afico

hello guys, i am curently with no DAP anymore and i was evaluating this little gem.
Did someone of you tried it vs. some proper DAP in order to test the difference in quality ?
for example a Pioneer xdp 300 maybe...in wired and not..
i could use my Iphone x with aac or huawei p10 with aptx hd codec.


----------



## guiffre

afico said:


> hello guys, i am curently with no DAP anymore and i was evaluating this little gem.
> Did someone of you tried it vs. some proper DAP in order to test the difference in quality ?
> for example a Pioneer xdp 300 maybe...in wired and not..
> i could use my Iphone x with aac or huawei p10 with aptx hd codec.



I've only had it for two weeks but am solidly impressed. It's really going to depend on what you're looking for:

If you want something bluetooth enabled, that sounds IMO better or equal to everything I've heard in its price-range, I would pull the trigger. From this thread, the responsiveness and feedback from the designer is also pretty notable given the complementary app (which I also have found to be excellent).

Understanding what to expect, and knowing that the purpose of the ES100 was namely to bring a flexible, wireless option to those looking for something convenient to drive their favorite headphones on the go, I can't imagine someone being disappointed.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

afico said:


> hello guys, i am curently with no DAP anymore and i was evaluating this little gem.
> Did someone of you tried it vs. some proper DAP in order to test the difference in quality ?
> for example a Pioneer xdp 300 maybe...in wired and not..
> i could use my Iphone x with aac or huawei p10 with aptx hd codec.


I agree with @guiffre 

I haven't used a DAP ever but I've used the ES100 for a few months now with the CFA Lyra II, Andromeda, Sennheiser IE80S, and Westone W30 and I can't imagine anyone being disappointed in the quality of audio.  I use it as a portable device of course and so I may not be listening as critically as I do when I'm at home with my HD800S and home setup but I think the ES100 brings my Andromeda's to near their full potential and that is wireless.  It was also able to drive my HD800S and while not quite as well as it needs it was decent and more than loud enough for me.


----------



## parawizard

parawizard said:


> Just wondering if it would be possible to have a toggle for the indicator light in the app? I use it at night a lot and the light is distracting.
> 
> I am really liking the device still. Thanks for all the updates



@wslee is it possible? Thanks


----------



## trellus

Lightning deal on Amazon US  - $84.99 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078H4YD2L


----------



## niron

Good deal on Amazon. Too bad they don't send it worldwide / @wslee


----------



## capnjack

@wslee My replacement unit is in the UK, delivery is due by FedEx on Tuesday. I just hope that I don’t get stung for taxes and import duty as it was f.o.c ?


----------



## m4rkw

Huh, I just discovered via someone's amazon review that it sounds better with DCT fully off.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

m4rkw said:


> Huh, I just discovered via someone's amazon review that it sounds better with DCT fully off.


I haven't been able to tell a discernible difference with DCT at any level.


----------



## Spankypoo (May 26, 2018)

Thanks for posting this!



trellus said:


> Lightning deal on Amazon US  - $84.99
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078H4YD2L


----------



## Jearly410

m4rkw said:


> Huh, I just discovered via someone's amazon review that it sounds better with DCT fully off.


It depends. 

With the Andro, dct noticeably dulls the sound, the treble loses its magic. 

With the Vega I haven’t been able to tell a difference. 

Just test it out and go with what sounds best.


----------



## stancorrected

Coconut Wireles said:


> I agree with @guiffre
> 
> I haven't used a DAP ever but I've used the ES100 for a few months now with the CFA Lyra II, Andromeda, Sennheiser IE80S, and Westone W30 and I can't imagine anyone being disappointed in the quality of audio.  I use it as a portable device of course and so I may not be listening as critically as I do when I'm at home with my HD800S and home setup but I think the ES100 brings my Andromeda's to near their full potential and that is wireless.  It was also able to drive my HD800S and while not quite as well as it needs it was decent and more than loud enough for me.



I'm thinking of buying a pair of Andromeda's, and wondered about their characteristics/ sound signature when compared with the 800S. I'm new to IEMs, but I am familiar with the 650/ 800S both of which I use mostly with a Chord Poly/ Mojo. I bought an inexpensive pair of IEM's just to find out whether I could physically deal with the earpiece in, rather than over, my ears. I'm fine with that and I'm now ready to upgrade. I'm also interested in pairing the Andromeda's with the Earstudio (which I bought a couple of weeks ago) for more mobility/ convenience and keep the Mojo for more static locations like home or office. I would be interested in any thoughts you might have, or past experience that might be relevent.


----------



## waynes world

stancorrected said:


> I'm thinking of buying a pair of Andromeda's, and wondered about their characteristics/ sound signature when compared with the 800S. I'm new to IEMs, but I am familiar with the 650/ 800S both of which I use mostly with a Chord Poly/ Mojo. I bought an inexpensive pair of IEM's just to find out whether I could physically deal with the earpiece in, rather than over, my ears. I'm fine with that and I'm now ready to upgrade. I'm also interested in pairing the Andromeda's with the Earstudio (which I bought a couple of weeks ago) for more mobility/ convenience and keep the Mojo for more static locations like home or office. I would be interested in any thoughts you might have, or past experience that might be relevent.



If iems end up not working out for you, make sure you also check out earbuds. They have really come a long way in the last few years, and it's amazing what kind of sound you can get for under $100 with them. The thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/unread


----------



## antdroid

afico said:


> hello guys, i am curently with no DAP anymore and i was evaluating this little gem.
> Did someone of you tried it vs. some proper DAP in order to test the difference in quality ?
> for example a Pioneer xdp 300 maybe...in wired and not..
> i could use my Iphone x with aac or huawei p10 with aptx hd codec.



I've had a few lower-end DAPs such as the iPod, the Hidizs AP60/AP60 II, Cayin N3, and a few others. I sold them all after I got this unit. I think these actually sounds better than those entry level hifi daps. I haven't tried the $450+ range android DAPs though but I'm always tempted to - especially the Hiby R6. So far though, I am quite happy with the ES100. It sounds really good and is convenient. 

I did use a cheapo AGPTEK $35 DAP on my last business trip because I was worried about battery life on my phone (not the ES100) but I switched back and forth between the two. The cheapo DAP wasnt actually all that bad, but limited my use of streaming services.


----------



## antdroid

stancorrected said:


> I'm thinking of buying a pair of Andromeda's, and wondered about their characteristics/ sound signature when compared with the 800S. I'm new to IEMs, but I am familiar with the 650/ 800S both of which I use mostly with a Chord Poly/ Mojo. I bought an inexpensive pair of IEM's just to find out whether I could physically deal with the earpiece in, rather than over, my ears. I'm fine with that and I'm now ready to upgrade. I'm also interested in pairing the Andromeda's with the Earstudio (which I bought a couple of weeks ago) for more mobility/ convenience and keep the Mojo for more static locations like home or office. I would be interested in any thoughts you might have, or past experience that might be relevent.



If you wanted a true to fit Andromeda IEM to try out, the KZ ZS6 or KZ ZS5 are a copy-cat design of them. They have some significant treble and sibilance issues but otherwise actually sound good for very cheap. I have the green one which_ looks_ pretty close to an Andromeda. Haha.


----------



## manukmanohar

antdroid said:


> If you wanted a true to fit Andromeda IEM to try out, the KZ ZS6 or KZ ZS5 are a copy-cat design of them. They have some significant treble and sibilance issues but otherwise actually sound good for very cheap. I have the green one which_ looks_ pretty close to an Andromeda. Haha.



 I have the ZS5 and have also tried Andromeda, ZS6. I found Andromeda to be a better fit, than ZS5. Are you sure that it has the exact same size ? ( i know shape is similar)


----------



## antdroid

manukmanohar said:


> I have the ZS5 and have also tried Andromeda, ZS6. I found Andromeda to be a better fit, than ZS5. Are you sure that it has the exact same size ? ( i know shape is similar)



No, I don't know if they are exact same size. They look like they have some slight geometry differences so that could affect the fit slightly.


----------



## CardigdanWalk (May 28, 2018)

Finally got my ES100 and wow, just amazing. Every song puts a smile on my face with how the sounds, so thank you @wslee and everyone at Radsone!

Now a personal / strange request / cry for help from anyone. Does anyone know of any DIY neckband solutions that work with the ES100?

Something like this that would let me wind in my own cable, but could clip on the ES100 safe on one side? (This is the one PLUB did)


----------



## antdroid (May 28, 2018)

Here's some short cables and recommendations:

 

Bottom Left

The bottom IEM is the Campfire Comet. It's attached to the Fiio RC-MMCX1s short MMCX cable. The cable is black braided, and is 60cm by default. It comes with a 3.5mm input jack. I snipped this off and soldered on my own 2.5mm 4-pole balanced jack using the standard soldering diagram for AK balanced. While doing this, I also cut off a bit of the cable to make it shorter. The cable comes with its own strap for tidiness and is overall not a bad cable. I paid $9.99 on amazon for it, but its currently out of stock from that third party dealer.

Top Left

The top left is the Unique Melody ME.1 planar magnetic IEM. It is using an already-made 2-pin short cable I found on "Chitty's Store" on AliExpress (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/cus...561.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.58744c4dQcLzwy). This cable comes with a single-ended 3.5mm jack, but again, I removed it and soldered on a 2.5mm balanced connector in its place. It's also a braided, copper/bronze colored cable with memory wire that actually isn't too bad.

RIGHT

The right side is the (in)famous KZ ZS6 IEM. The cable that it is attached to is a DIY one. I first purchased an already braided cable on "Chitty's Store" (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/diy...272.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.58744c4dQcLzwy) and then removed the 3.5mm jack and soldered on a 2.5mm balanced jack in it's place. I then found some 2-pin connectors (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Are...622.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.58744c4dQcLzwy) and soldered those on the Left and Right channels. This cable is a big springy but it works well and looks nice too.


----------



## waynes world

antdroid said:


> Here's some short cables and recommendations:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should learn how to solder. My balanced cable from aliexpress may never show up, so being able to get it do it myself would be great. 

Anyway, nice work!


----------



## CardigdanWalk (May 28, 2018)

antdroid said:


> Here's some short cables and recommendations:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks for sharing!  Very useful.

I am wondering if I can buy a cheap Bluetooth neckband and rip out it’s insides but rewire with one of those cable solutions hidden inside!

Btw, for the two above (top and right) they have 0.78mm connector, do both fit and work OK with KZ IEMs. I was under the impression they used 0.75mm! Might have to get that chitty 2 pin (top left) one of it does fit!


----------



## Lurk650

Just ordered on Amazon. I have a Pioneer 300R but battery life can be annoying plus I just want another balanced out to compare with. If it works out I'll probably sell the 300R and maybe get a nice little budget dap with balanced out, maybe the HiBy R3


----------



## Coconut Wireles

stancorrected said:


> I'm thinking of buying a pair of Andromeda's, and wondered about their characteristics/ sound signature when compared with the 800S. I'm new to IEMs, but I am familiar with the 650/ 800S both of which I use mostly with a Chord Poly/ Mojo. I bought an inexpensive pair of IEM's just to find out whether I could physically deal with the earpiece in, rather than over, my ears. I'm fine with that and I'm now ready to upgrade. I'm also interested in pairing the Andromeda's with the Earstudio (which I bought a couple of weeks ago) for more mobility/ convenience and keep the Mojo for more static locations like home or office. I would be interested in any thoughts you might have, or past experience that might be relevent.


I have to say I find the sound signature and tuning to be very similar to specifically the HD800S.  In fact the Lyra II has a warmer vibe a lot like the HD650 as well. Of course both IEMs don’t have the soundstage or detail quite as much but I am really impressed with both. 

They are hard to recommend at their respective price points but I can’t imagine anyone being disappointed with the Andromedas. They may not be everyone’s cup of tea but only because some prefer coffee. They also have made an excellent pairing with the ES100 with every genre I throw at it. If I want a little more bass I can always EQ it in and it sounds great. Everything from classical, to classic rock, to hip hop, to pop sounds amazing on it with or without EQ. 

I am very fond of the HD800S even though it may have sacrificed a hair more than I would have wanted it to from the high end to the low end. I also am a fan of the HD650’s for their warm silky, buttery chocolate sound. I am fond of the Andromedas and Lyra II in the same way. Im actually fearful of trying the Atlas because I’m sure I’ll like it and I’m just not ready to breakup with my Andromedas yet lol.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

CardigdanWalk said:


> Finally got my ES100 and wow, just amazing. Every song puts a smile on my face with how the sounds, so thank you @wslee and everyone at Radsone!
> 
> Now a personal / strange request / cry for help from anyone. Does anyone know of any DIY neckband solutions that work with the ES100?
> 
> Something like this that would let me wind in my own cable, but could clip on the ES100 safe on one side? (This is the one PLUB did)


I’d like to see Earstudio do something like this but a bit more refined.


----------



## afico

How does it sound with Zs6?


----------



## egg1111115

Hi! I just purchased this product.

Is there any way to make it so the buttons on the unit control the source volume instead of the analog volume? Having two ways to change the volume is kind of driving me crazy...

Also, any recommendations for shorter replacement cables for the Etymotic ER3XR (or ER4 since i think they're the same)? As it is right now using the ES100 and these headphones results in a lot of unnecessary cables.


----------



## Lurk650

I would max source and only control analog volume


----------



## stancorrected

waynes world said:


> If iems end up not working out for you, make sure you also check out earbuds. They have really come a long way in the last few years, and it's amazing what kind of sound you can get for under $100 with them. The thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/unread



Thanks for this. It took a little while, but I finally found a type and size of eartips that worked for me. I couldn't get on with silicone tips, but I found Comply's foam tips were both comfortable and provided a great seal.


----------



## stancorrected

Coconut Wireles said:


> I have to say I find the sound signature and tuning to be very similar to specifically the HD800S.  In fact the Lyra II has a warmer vibe a lot like the HD650 as well. Of course both IEMs don’t have the soundstage or detail quite as much but I am really impressed with both.
> 
> They are hard to recommend at their respective price points but I can’t imagine anyone being disappointed with the Andromedas. They may not be everyone’s cup of tea but only because some prefer coffee. They also have made an excellent pairing with the ES100 with every genre I throw at it. If I want a little more bass I can always EQ it in and it sounds great. Everything from classical, to classic rock, to hip hop, to pop sounds amazing on it with or without EQ.
> 
> I am very fond of the HD800S even though it may have sacrificed a hair more than I would have wanted it to from the high end to the low end. I also am a fan of the HD650’s for their warm silky, buttery chocolate sound. I am fond of the Andromedas and Lyra II in the same way. Im actually fearful of trying the Atlas because I’m sure I’ll like it and I’m just not ready to breakup with my Andromedas yet lol.



Thanks for this insight. It helped me in making my mind up. I placed an order for the Andromeda's this morning.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

stancorrected said:


> Thanks for this insight. It helped me in making my mind up. I placed an order for the Andromeda's this morning.



Awesome, I hope you enjoy them as much as I do.  I do like Comply tips too and they might improve the bass for you if thats what you're after but I have come to like the Spiral Dots m/s for my Andromedas.  You actually lose a little bass because they are very wide bore tips but you can eq a little in with the Earstudio app.


----------



## CardigdanWalk

Coconut Wireles said:


> I’d like to see Earstudio do something like this but a bit more refined.



Found these on amazon and going to give them a go.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077898Y4J/

Hoping I can double back on the wire to avoid having to buy a shorter cable with just a short run dangled down to plug into the es100.

I wonder if radsone could make a neckband version of the es100? Or something like the above that the es100 could clip onto?


----------



## Coconut Wireles

CardigdanWalk said:


> Found these on amazon and going to give them a go.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077898Y4J/
> 
> ...



I'd definitely be interested in a next band style ES100 that I could plug any of my IEM's into.


----------



## b1uemchen

@wslee 

Any news about amazon.de/amazon.co.uk shipping to other european countries, ie sweden?


----------



## parawizard

parawizard said:


> @wslee is it possible? Thanks



Just noticed "tone volume" in the menu! Looks like this is what I was looking for to change the volume of the sounds the unit makes. Good note there to that it also affects the ring tone volume when there is a call.

Cheers


----------



## manukmanohar

So, I finally got the ES100 
The balanced cables are on the way. I understand, how through the android app, I can set the settings when connecting to my phone. But, *how do I control the settings, when connecting to my laptop?
*
Also, based on what others have suggested in this thread, I have put HD Jitter Cleaner ON, DCT OFF, APTX HD, Buffer Length 7, Filter - Short Delay Sharp Roll Off, and oversampling rate 2x. (and 2x mode in 3.5 mm)
Does anything seem off, with this?? ( I know it is personal preference, but if you can suggest personal preferences it would be great)


----------



## waynes world

manukmanohar said:


> So, I finally got the ES100
> The balanced cables are on the way. I understand, how through the android app, I can set the settings when connecting to my phone. But, *how do I control the settings, when connecting to my laptop?*



You still control the settings via the app on your phone.


----------



## manukmanohar

waynes world said:


> You still control the settings via the app on your phone.



That's strange. When the ES100 is connected to my laptop, and then I try to go the Earstudio App, and do "Device Search", it says no "Paired Devices" found. So, I'm not able to control any of the ES100 settings, when it is paired with the laptop. Or does it work this way that, when you pair it with you phone, and then change the settings in the Earstudio App, the changed settings will apply for Laptop, and if you want to change the settings at a later time, you need to connect to your phone, change it again, and then repair with laptop or other device??

Also, would you mind checking the filter settings, that I have posted


----------



## waynes world

manukmanohar said:


> That's strange. When the ES100 is connected to my laptop, and then I try to go the Earstudio App, and do "Device Search", it says no "Paired Devices" found. So, I'm not able to control any of the ES100 settings, when it is paired with the laptop. Or does it work this way that, when you pair it with you phone, and then change the settings in the Earstudio App, the changed settings will apply for Laptop, and if you want to change the settings at a later time, you need to connect to your phone, change it again, and then repair with laptop or other device??
> 
> Also, would you mind checking the filter settings, that I have posted



I was wrong. I see that I can't control anything via the phone app once the es100 is connected to my computer. Possibly the last settings apply when connected to computer, but I'm not sure. I will check out those filter settings when I can.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse

Try toggling your phones bt and/or restarting the earstudio app. Works for me



waynes world said:


> I was wrong. I see that I can't control anything via the phone app once the es100 is connected to my computer. Possibly the last settings apply when connected to computer, but I'm not sure. I will check out those filter settings when I can.


----------



## waynes world

Lunar Eclipse said:


> Try toggling your phones bt and/or restarting the earstudio app. Works for me



Thanks I should have tried that (since I was pretty sure it worked for me before).


----------



## Lurk650 (Jun 1, 2018)

Just spent almost 30 min updating this on MacOS, what a PITA.

My first mistake was not putting in the right pw so it didn't install HomeBrew which I didn't catch. Once I got that figured out, it wasn't too bad. I did have to move the FW folder from my desktop to the Downloads folder since I didn't know the command to access the folder on my desktop. 

It's 2018, please step up your game Radsone, it shouldn't be this hard to update FW on a device of this caliber


----------



## Lunar Eclipse (Jun 1, 2018)

I don't use a mac, but one thing to be aware of is the included cable is only for charging. Not to be used for firmware updates or usb dac connection. A data capable usb cable will be required. Counter intuitive, I know, but it really is sweet once set up
**correction new packages come with data friendly cable**



Lurk650 said:


> Has anybody actually updated the FW via MacOS?! The instructions are garbage! I'm about to just return this thing. What a freaking PITA. The HQ are about 20 min from my house I should just pay them a visit and get them to install it for me.


----------



## Lurk650

Lunar Eclipse said:


> I don't use a mac, but one thing to be aware of is the included cable is only for charging. Not to be used for firmware updates or usb dac connection. A data capable usb cable will be required. Counter intuitive, I know, but it really is sweet once set up



Just updated the post, I got it.


----------



## manukmanohar

Lunar Eclipse said:


> I don't use a mac, but one thing to be aware of is the included cable is only for charging. Not to be used for firmware updates or usb dac connection. A data capable usb cable will be required. Counter intuitive, I know, but it really is sweet once set up



I think the newer ES100 package comes with a data capable usb cable, because i was able to successfully update the firmware, using the same cable.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse

My buddy, who I convinced to pick one up, informed me mere moments ago. I'm jealous!



manukmanohar said:


> I think the newer ES100 package comes with a data capable usb cable, because i was able to successfully update the firmware, using the same cable.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

Lunar Eclipse said:


> I don't use a mac, but one thing to be aware of is the included cable is only for charging. Not to be used for firmware updates or usb dac connection. A data capable usb cable will be required. Counter intuitive, I know, but it really is sweet once set up
> **correction new packages come with data friendly cable**



I bought mine from Amazon a few months ago and it came with a short power/data cable.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse

mine was from the kickstarter campaign



Coconut Wireles said:


> I bought mine from Amazon a few months ago and it came with a short power/data cable.


----------



## Lurk650

Just to confirm too, had to disable my phones BT so it would pop up on my Mac to connect BT. Turned phones BT back on and was able to use the ES app and I can easily swap between music on both sources lol. My MacBook was outputting SBC so I Googled how to get AAC/AptX and was able to now get it to push AptX. Very simple. 

Now to see if my Galaxy S8 can push HD instead of just regular AptX.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

Lunar Eclipse said:


> mine was from the kickstarter campaign


I see. Bummer.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

My feature request is a car mode - just a simple mode that allows the USB charging to act as the on/off switch too, so that it powers up and down with the car automatically.

I realise it's confusing to have this mode and a mode that leaves the device off when charging, but not that confusing surely.

Here is a DAP that understands what I'm asking for, it looks pretty good, but I don't need the DAP part any more, I plan to keep my LG V20 a long time.

http://www.xduoo.com/xduoo/En/ProductView.Asp?ID=26

Car mode... might sell a few more if it had it, that's the most convincing argument I can think of, but it looks like this device isn't scaling up to lots of sales, so reaching more people might not be a priority.


----------



## Lurk650

Going back in the thread I see some prefer AAC over AptX. Will need to do more research. FWIW I have Developer options unlocked on my S8 so I can force either one and instantly switch. Not noticing much difference.


----------



## m4rkw

Lurk650 said:


> Going back in the thread I see some prefer AAC over AptX. Will need to do more research. FWIW I have Developer options unlocked on my S8 so I can force either one and instantly switch. Not noticing much difference.



It's unlikely you'll notice any audible difference but try comparing ES100 battery runtime between both


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

Lurk650 said:


> Going back in the thread I see some prefer AAC over AptX. Will need to do more research. FWIW I have Developer options unlocked on my S8 so I can force either one and instantly switch. Not noticing much difference.



Apt X was over hyped for sure, unfortunately it has muddied the waters.

Apt X isn't a great codec for quality, AAC beats it easily in terms of quality, but AAC is more expensive to decode, especially in low latency applications, not for Apple though, they were obviously screwed by Qualcomm, not getting AptX HD, they'll probably pay for that later but there are different opinions about what will happen next. I don't have a crystal ball for Apple, I don't get why they aren't even playing this game yet, possibly still pissed about hardware contracts they keep failing to hit (some might say they did it deliberately, but I think it came down to price). AAC is an excellent codec for lossy compression, Apple might just increase the bandwidth and continue using AAC, only increasing the specs when they want to achieve CD quality over Bluetooth.

AptX HD isn't a great codec, but the standard is a higher bit-rate than  AAC can do over Bluetooth, so because of the higher bit-rate, AptX HD is better than AAC over Bluetooth.

On this ES100, Apt HD > AAC > Apt X > SBC

I'm just talking numbers here, which are objective - once the signal gets to the DAC, then it comes down analog and the ES100 is IMO, much better than most of what's out there, not as good as the higher end audio phones like the LG V20, V30, G6 etc... using their native 3.5 mm jack.

Some people's ears prefer hearing compression artifacts over signal purity, so it's also a matter of taste.


----------



## C_Lindbergh (Jun 1, 2018)

I received it earlier this week after using malboxde.com to get it shipped to Sweden.

Overall I'm extremely pleased with the product, it sounds as good if not better as using the standard 3.5mm port on my LG V30. The app itself is also really well done, would be cool if you added a black/Oled theme to it to tho. The button placement is not something i've gotten used to as of yet, maybe its just me thought?

The only tiny issue i'm having is that the battery drops really fast when its on 90%+ after a charge, maybe its just a bug in the app? I'm also on the latest firmware.




Will be interesting to se the next iteration in the future, Id like to have:
-LDAC
- Bigger battery (maybe pushing it towards 20h+?), If the clip would be able to handle the added weight.
- Premium quality build, unless it adds too much weight ofc, I'd rather take a bigger battery.
- USB C
- A version with either a 2.5mm balanced or 3.5 mm, in order to save space, unless most people uses both? Personally I will only be using the 2.5mm. 
-Next gen bluetooth chip ( if there is one)


----------



## wslee

b1uemchen said:


> @wslee
> 
> Any news about amazon.de/amazon.co.uk shipping to other european countries, ie sweden?



We need Amazon to figure out the EU shipping issue but have no feedback yet.
So sorry about that.
Regards,
WS


----------



## Lunar Eclipse (Jun 1, 2018)

My personal dream list for the app

Dark theme would be decent. Crossfeed, Dct on the front vol. page would suit me too even if I had to scroll. A current bit rate counter would be neat but not neccessary. Jitter could maybe go on the filter page. An on off toggle for Dct/Crossfeed and perhaps a toggle button to slim or minimize altogether for vol,Dct/X,source volume(never used). Bigger slider button, but that is probably just my cell making it too fiddly.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Use https://www.mailboxde.com/ if you want it shipped to Europe from Amazon, worked great. In my case it costed like 10 euros extra and a couple of days more shipping time, But it was worth it!


----------



## myusernameislove

Oh god, currawong replied, we are not worthy  *bows


----------



## rkw

PiSkyHiFi said:


> not for Apple though, they were obviously screwed by Qualcomm, not getting AptX HD, they'll probably pay for that later


Apple has no interest in aptX HD. They want to use AAC end-to-end, from the music file direct to the device with no intermediate transcoding. Within the Apple ecosystem, it makes technical sense.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

rkw said:


> Apple has no interest in aptX HD. They want to use AAC end-to-end, from the music file direct to the device with no intermediate transcoding. Within the Apple ecosystem, it makes technical sense.



It doesn't make technical sense, it makes financial sense. They are behind in the technical sense, because lossy will die eventually and very few people care. They'll probably just play it low key as you say and rely on AAC until they can change over everything swiftly. It's not like they invented AAC, they just helped make it ubiquitous. They use it because they think it's good enough and they are mostly right. The issue is recoding over Bluetooth, which can't replace wires for many of us until it's lossless, the extra recoding headroom of AptX HD helps until Bluetooth matures more.

I have Flacs at home and they always get preference over AAC since they are better, even if I can't pick it. Going higher than CD quality at final output I think is pointless though because I can not afford the analog equipment to match that level of detail that I couldn't pick in an ABX test.
I did use AAC, but 90% of my collection was mastered to red book CD, so that's the quality I expect.

Objectively, AptX HD is higher quality than Bluetooth AAC at present and the analog equipment to match is at the right price point. Going higher than that will demand expensive analog stages to match that most people alive today won't see become ubiquitous.

Apple has a policy to say AAC is enough, because it makes financial sense now, technically, passing well mastered recordings over wireless will be lossless eventually and Apple will dump AAC because it will be redundant, I don't care when it happens, Apple and I have a mutual agreement not to give a toss about each others needs anyway.

Google is happy to cast my flacs through a Chromecast audio without loss already. Apple is currently working on multi room air play 2 because they want to be ahead on functionality, sound quality is just less important to them now.

Don't be fooled into thinking they are technically ahead, they just haven't pushed lossless yet. They will when it becomes the elephant in the room.

Who is using AAC?
 From wikipedia:
AAC is the default or standard audio format for YouTube, iPhone, iPod, iPad, Nintendo DSi, Nintendo 3DS, iTunes, DivX Plus Web Player, PlayStation 3 and various Nokia Series 40 phones. It is supported on PlayStation Vita, Wii (with the Photo Channel 1.1 update installed), Sony Walkman MP3 series and later, Android and BlackBerry. AAC is also supported by manufacturers of in-dash car audio systems.

Who has support for flac ready for when the bandwidth and storage are available?
The list is longer and more encompassing, since it requires no license. It is inevitable, Apple will join when they no longer need to refer to flac by name, since no one else will be using lossy, we won't even need the term lossless.


----------



## egg1111115

So, I'm new to audiophile stuff and was seeing a lot about the ability to use "balanced" cables/output on this device...can anyone give an ELI5 on this? I can't find much clear info on it online.


----------



## m4rkw

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Apt X was over hyped for sure, unfortunately it has muddied the waters.
> 
> Apt X isn't a great codec for quality, AAC beats it easily in terms of quality, but AAC is more expensive to decode, especially in low latency applications, not for Apple though, they were obviously screwed by Qualcomm, not getting AptX HD, they'll probably pay for that later but there are different opinions about what will happen next. I don't have a crystal ball for Apple, I don't get why they aren't even playing this game yet, possibly still pissed about hardware contracts they keep failing to hit (some might say they did it deliberately, but I think it came down to price). AAC is an excellent codec for lossy compression, Apple might just increase the bandwidth and continue using AAC, only increasing the specs when they want to achieve CD quality over Bluetooth.
> 
> ...



My wager is still open if you change your mind


----------



## m4rkw

Sorry replied to the wrong message but you get my point hehe


----------



## Cane (Jun 1, 2018)

egg1111115 said:


> So, I'm new to audiophile stuff and was seeing a lot about the ability to use "balanced" cables/output on this device...can anyone give an ELI5 on this? I can't find much clear info on it online.


http://www.aviom.com/blog/balanced-vs-unbalanced/

Similar principle is used on network cables (TP= Twisted pair, where noise affects both pairs and cancels each other out.).


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

m4rkw said:


> Sorry replied to the wrong message but you get my point hehe



Honestly, I think the only thing we disagree on is Apple making this decision consciously as if it was a sensible technical decision.

They literally wouldn't know how to do better with audio hardware themselves, so they use what's available like everyone else. They couldn't afford AptX HD yet, but they bought into AptX on Macs, so I think your confidence that weren't even tempted should be shaky. Bluetooth is a strong market.

It's a contentious issue that Apple want people to ignore until they tell you to pay attention, so we can pretend it was all part of their plan.

Meanwhile, LG are placing AptX HD into their new line of assistant Bluetooth speakers and the list of brands coming on board grows, Huawei, Beyerdynamic, Sony, Asus, Google, Fiio and Audio Technica. Just another feature to market, yes, but also taking advantage of industry leading hardware that Apple don't have... Yet?

Will they be the last to bring actual CD quality to Bluetooth, whatever form that takes? Quite possibly, but they'll play it cool whenever it happens which is why we don't see their contracts in negotiation.

Apple came up with Retina display as a term, but they didn't invent the screens that have them, they just wanted the last word. Now all screens are retina displays and Apple have most convinced they are the leaders in design.

How are they going to be leaders of design here, by just not participating until lossless is ubiquitous? When no one is using lossy for anything audio, how will they look if they've done nothing and are still using AAC then? They'll just switch when no one uses the terms lossy or lossless any more and hope nobody noticed.

Because money.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

Sony have licensed LDAC apparently for free for all future Android Oreo devices. They are aware of the need for early adoption in the Bluetooth compatibility stakes.

This is going off es100 too much now.


----------



## rkw

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Don't be fooled into thinking they are technically ahead, they just haven't pushed lossless yet.


I didn't claim they are technically ahead. Apple is focused on their ecosystem. Apple Music uses AAC file format and they can stream it directly with AAC codec, so they won't add other codecs (such as aptX HD) to iPhone/iPad. They don't care about playing your lossless file from another source. When Apple decides to do lossless audio, it will be driven by Apple Music in some format TBD, and they will update iPhone/iPad, AirPod, HomePod, and Beats to support playing it.


----------



## rkw

PiSkyHiFi said:


> They couldn't afford AptX HD yet


Are you joking? The most profitable company of all time has enough cash reserves to buy Qualcomm outright.


----------



## egg1111115

Cane said:


> http://www.aviom.com/blog/balanced-vs-unbalanced/
> 
> Similar principle is used on network cables (TP= Twisted pair, where noise affects both pairs and cancels each other out.).


Thanks a lot! The article says this is better for longer cables where noise is more likely; does it really have that much of an effect on shorter cables? (as in ones you'd have on most headphones?)


----------



## Lurk650

rkw said:


> I didn't claim they are technically ahead. Apple is focused on their ecosystem. Apple Music uses AAC file format and they can stream it directly with AAC codec, so they won't add other codecs (such as aptX HD) to iPhone/iPad. They don't care about playing your lossless file from another source. When Apple decides to do lossless audio, it will be driven by Apple Music in some format TBD, and they will update iPhone/iPad, AirPod, HomePod, and Beats to support playing it.


ALAC is Apple Lossless, it's the equivalent of FLAC. That's what I rip CDs in as it Lossless and can play on my iPod in the car.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

rkw said:


> Are you joking? The most profitable company of all time has enough cash reserves to buy Qualcomm outright.



They are both too busy suing the pants off each other to think of that.


----------



## guiffre

egg1111115 said:


> So, I'm new to audiophile stuff and was seeing a lot about the ability to use "balanced" cables/output on this device...can anyone give an ELI5 on this? I can't find much clear info on it online.



For what it’s worth:

I am relatively new to the balanced vs. unbalanced output factor. I bought a balanced 2.5mm specifically for this unit and my iBasso iT01s. It arrived yesterday and, quite honestly, the difference has been substantial. 

I was skeptical and certainly couldn’t explain to you the reasons why the 2.5mm balanced vs. 3.5mm unbalanced sounds so much better. If I had to describe what I’ve noticed, it would be that the output is much cleaner, the low mids in particular feel much less bloated. 

The cable I found was about $20US and I think it was an absolute steal. Well worth it if you own the ES100 to make use of its balanced out IMO.


----------



## Lurk650

guiffre said:


> For what it’s worth:
> 
> I am relatively new to the balanced vs. unbalanced output factor. I bought a balanced 2.5mm specifically for this unit and my iBasso iT01s. It arrived yesterday and, quite honestly, the difference has been substantial.
> 
> ...


IMO, most 2.5mm sources provide better power over singled ended 3.5mm so you are getting more amplification. Balanced also helps to eliminate cross talk between channels since its two separate runs of wire (forgive me if not using the right terms lol) so you get better separation and clarity. Some people don't believe in it but I honestly do, plus you can always buy an adapter to go from balanced to single ended (iBasso CA01 I just got today) but can't go from Single Ended to Balanced with an adapter.


----------



## SubMash

Lurk650 said:


> IMO, most 2.5mm sources provide better power over singled ended 3.5mm so you are getting more amplification. Balanced also helps to eliminate cross talk between channels since its two separate runs of wire (forgive me if not using the right terms lol) so you get better separation and clarity. Some people don't believe in it but I honestly do, plus you can always buy an adapter to go from balanced to single ended (iBasso CA01 I just got today) but can't go from Single Ended to Balanced with an adapter.


You don't have ground output with 2.5 balanced. How are you going to use converter?


----------



## Lurk650

SubMash said:


> You don't have ground output with 2.5 balanced. How are you going to use converter?


Not sure how it works but from everything I've read you can go balanced to unbalanced but not the other way. The CA01 is working perfect, as expected.


----------



## SubMash

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Honestly, I think the only thing we disagree on is Apple making this decision consciously as if it was a sensible technical decision.
> 
> They literally wouldn't know how to do better with audio hardware themselves, so they use what's available like everyone else. They couldn't afford AptX HD yet, but they bought into AptX on Macs, so I think your confidence that weren't even tempted should be shaky. Bluetooth is a strong market.
> 
> ...


When you started talking that APTX-HD is objectively better than aac and APTX-HD or LDAC are actual CD quality - you put your pants on fire here. Do you have any proof like instrumental test results?

You resist to study Wikipedia or source code of all those codecs and see facts - AAC is vastly superior compression codec that requires higher computational power. I have LDAC headphones now and it can't survive forced 990kbit connection even at best condition. To have it stable it falls down to 500 by itself.

Aptx is a marketing gimmick. And successful marketing. Apple has all licences to use it and it does for compatibility. But in the own stack it uses AAC and I yet to see any proof that it's not because of AAC superiority.

24 bit and high frequency sound formats are also just a gimmicks outside of studio space where you must have overhead for future processing.


----------



## SubMash

Lurk650 said:


> Not sure how it works but from everything I've read you can go balanced to unbalanced but not the other way. The CA01 is working perfect, as expected.


It just have no way of working properly - unbalanced requires ground level with 0 volt which left and right signals will use to work from, but none of 2.5mm socket pins have 0V.

XLR has ground for shield which you can use as common ground, but not 2.5mm. So I assume they just use Left- as ground for Left and Right. But that means 50% crosstalk. I wouldn't call it perfect - listen for left/right test with one ear only and you going to hear both channels playing in it.


----------



## parawizard

Something happened to my phone in call volume.

Nothing happens anymore when I adjust the volume on the phone during a call.


----------



## Lurk650

SubMash said:


> It just have no way of working properly - unbalanced requires ground level with 0 volt which left and right signals will use to work from, but none of 2.5mm socket pins have 0V.
> 
> XLR has ground for shield which you can use as common ground, but not 2.5mm. So I assume they just use Left- as ground for Left and Right. But that means 50% crosstalk. I wouldn't call it perfect - listen for left/right test with one ear only and you going to hear both channels playing in it.


Well I just did two different left right tests and both work flawless, left on left and right on right. So, you are wrong.


----------



## SubMash

Lurk650 said:


> Well I just did two different left right tests and both work flawless, left on left and right on right. So, you are wrong.


I need @wslee here, because it sounds black magic to me unless they put AC filter to the ground output.


----------



## Cane

SubMash said:


> I need @wslee here, because it sounds black magic to me unless they put AC filter to the ground output.


FiiO also have an adapter, and here is a diagram...

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-releases-the-3-5mm-to-2-5mm-adaptor-cable-l26.826622/


----------



## parawizard

parawizard said:


> Something happened to my phone in call volume.
> 
> Nothing happens anymore when I adjust the volume on the phone during a call.



Really sucks not being able to adjust call volume/source volume during a call from  my phone. I could have sworn it worked before. Does this work for you guys?

For me adjusting the in call volume slider on my android phone does nothing to the volume on the ear studio. Seems it is stuck at 100%. 

I tried going back down to 1.19 firmware but it was still broken. 

I tried toggling Absolute volume control in developer options didn't help

I tried restarting my phone

I tried pairing the earstduio again


----------



## Lurk650

Cane said:


> FiiO also have an adapter, and here is a diagram...
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-releases-the-3-5mm-to-2-5mm-adaptor-cable-l26.826622/



Lol I have that adapter too. I needed a second one for my Amiron Home so I went for the better looking iBasso one, which is also why I knew it would work.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

SubMash said:


> When you started talking that APTX-HD is objectively better than aac and APTX-HD or LDAC are actual CD quality - you put your pants on fire here. Do you have any proof like instrumental test results?



If I stated that this is about math and not anything else then instrumental test results would merely add an analog stage that is likely to introduce systematic errors that I would then have to account for, so no. Do you have any proof that the math doesn't add up?



SubMash said:


> You resist to study Wikipedia or source code of all those codecs and see facts - AAC is vastly superior compression codec that requires higher computational power. I have LDAC headphones now and it can't survive forced 990kbit connection even at best condition. To have it stable it falls down to 500 by itself.



I have stated where we agree and there is no doubt in my mind that we agree that AAC is a superior codec, if not *the* superior lossy audio codec - it will never be bested because it's all about to become redundant anyway. It's interesting your experience with LDAC, that supports the theory that around 600 Kbps is about the general use transmission limit at the moment with the chipsets we have, 



SubMash said:


> Aptx is a marketing gimmick. And successful marketing. Apple has all licences to use it and it does for compatibility. But in the own stack it uses AAC and I yet to see any proof that it's not because of AAC superiority.



I couldn't agree more about AptX and when you say that they have paid for it for compatibility's sake, isn't that the whole point? Apple bought AptX for compatibility and so there's no reason they wouldn't do the same for AptX HD.
Everyone uses AAC, it's a great codec.... it's just lossy. Over Bluetooth it's currently limited to 250 Kbps, that's just over current Bluetooth. AAC can go to higher bit rates and sample sizes as a storage format, which may still be used in future over higher bandwidth Bluetooth, but that would draw attention to themselves, they may just stick to their guns.
AptX is not as efficient, but to claim that AAC at 16/44.1 250Kbps is superior to AptX HD at 24/48 576 Kbps is a bold one indeed. In fact, I would say the onus is on you to show why it would be, since I think the main issue with AptX would be aliasing in the higher frequencies, which is going to be pushed out of everyone's hearing range when you increase the data rate to nearly double and improve the accuracy of each sample by a factor of 256 at the same time. That last one, moving from 16 to 24 bit ensures that you will get a lot closer to the original signal, closely approximating an improvement in proportion to the data rate increase. I would say if they didn't use 24 bit, you may well have a case for AAC 16/44.1 being better.



SubMash said:


> 24 bit and high frequency sound formats are also just a gimmicks outside of studio space where you must have overhead for future processing.



Or overhead for transmission purposes for example.

I'm beginning to think the real reason Apple haven't got AptX HD is probably due to the timing of the major lawsuits involving Qualcomm and Apple. Qualcomm are currently trying to stop all sales of iPhones in China because of patents, they might find it tricky to work together on anything good at the moment.


----------



## m4rkw

PiSkyHiFi said:


> I'm beginning to think the real reason Apple haven't got AptX HD is probably due to the timing of the major lawsuits involving Qualcomm and Apple. Qualcomm are currently trying to stop all sales of iPhones in China because of patents, they might find it tricky to work together on anything good at the moment.



Nah it’s because they know it’s mostly a gimmick and that 99.99999% of people don’t care and don’t hear a difference. It’d be a huge change for no real gain other than something to briefly mention in a keynote.


----------



## peter123

Lurk650 said:


> Well I just did two different left right tests and both work flawless, left on left and right on right. So, you are wrong.



You're right, I do this all the time and have never heard any increased cross talk (or any other issues whatsoever. Trust your ears, not some wannabe scientists that haven't even tried it but still knows best......

I've talked to a cable and earbuds maker about this and although I don't understand all the technicalities I've got no doubt in my mind that he knows what his doing......

You can't go from unbalanced to balanced though, that may damage your gear.


----------



## peter123

Can you guys please take the codex arguments to the sound science part of this forum. 

I feel like it's a never ending discussion (like Android vs Apple) and it doesn't belong to the topic of this thead imo.


----------



## manukmanohar

Have you guys enabled crossfeed ? From what i understand, it is helpful for older recordings, (such as Stairway to Heaven), where there are parts, where sound is coming from only one side . Otherwise, do you perceive a positive difference?


----------



## SubMash (Jun 3, 2018)

[Quote removed by Mod]

Edit: misunderstanding of what is output and what is input.


----------



## SubMash

Eh, I should look careful what was link for adapter. In my area "from" means source of signal. So unbalanced output can be converted to balanced input by cable - not going to become balanced signal at all, but it will work.

I apologize for confusion. My bad.


----------



## chinmie

SubMash said:


> Edit: misunderstanding of what is output and what is input.



Just to make sure, which one did you say it's okay to do:
1. Connect my unbalanced headphones to balanced input (2.5mm)

Or

2. Connect my balanced headphones to unbalanced input (3.5mm)?


----------



## peter123

chinmie said:


> Just to make sure, which one did you say it's okay to do:
> 1. Connect my unbalanced headphones to balanced input (2.5mm)
> 
> Or
> ...



With an adapter (2.5mm balanced female to 3.5mm SE male) you can connect your balanced headphone to the SE 3.5mm output. Of course there's no reason to do this but if you've got a nice balanced cable and would like to use your headphones/IEM's with a single ended source it may be more convenient just to add an adapter instead of changing the whole cable. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## chinmie

peter123 said:


> With an adapter (2.5mm balanced female to 3.5mm SE male) you can connect your balanced headphone to the SE 3.5mm output. Of course there's no reason to do this but if you've got a nice balanced cable and would like to use your headphones/IEM's with a single ended source it may be more convenient just to add an adapter instead of changing the whole cable. I hope this makes sense.



No mate, i already know the answer, i just want to make sure which one @SubMash was talking about


----------



## SubMash

chinmie said:


> No mate, i already know the answer, i just want to make sure which one @SubMash was talking about


Peter said it right.


----------



## manukmanohar

Guys, it seems as if every few days, we are getting into an argument on different codecs. Would be great, if we can focus back on the topic, as it seems to go nowhere. 

No offense intended. Peace


----------



## parawizard

@wslee and others: I have a couple concerns with my ES100. Anyone else notice the first one?

Has anyone had the same issue with changing voice call volume not affect output volume on es100? It seems my call source volume is like 100%. So each call I have to turn the ES100 way down and slowly at that. Then after music resumes and it's too quiet and I have to turn it back up. This is on a Samsung S7.

Is there any chance to make the status LED configurable? I watch a lot of movies in the dark and it's quite annoying. I will tape over it for now.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

parawizard said:


> @wslee and others: I have a couple concerns with my ES100. Anyone else notice the first one?
> 
> Has anyone had the same issue with changing voice call volume not affect output volume on es100? It seems my call source volume is like 100%. So each call I have to turn the ES100 way down and slowly at that. Then after music resumes and it's too quiet and I have to turn it back up. This is on a Samsung S7.
> 
> Is there any chance to make the status LED configurable? I watch a lot of movies in the dark and it's quite annoying. I will tape over it for now.



I dont have that particular issue, my issue is that the device loses connection to the app at times. I think its mostly if I close down the app and then try to restart it. Then the ES100 wont be able to connect to the app until I restart it. 

Also the EQ doesn't get reseted probarly after a restart at times. It can be on the "Rock setting" in the meny but still be flat.

And yees, I agree with the whole LED notification, I'ld like to control it.


----------



## myusernameislove (Jun 3, 2018)

If you are not happy with the current stuff you own because of any of the reasons Submash mentioned, but you are quite happy with it because in you opinion your gear works fine, then you are cursed to repeat buysing process instead of enjoying listening to music on your current gear. Happy those who do not go back to any of the HeadFi threads. Just saying - I am only pointing you back to what is important. Listen to music occasionally and do not waste time discussing. Submash's hobby is to play game with your concepts, but listening to music and not going back here to forums is better hobby.


----------



## parawizard (Jun 3, 2018)

C_Lindbergh said:


> I dont have that particular issue, my issue is that the device loses connection to the app at times. I think its mostly if I close down the app and then try to restart it. Then the ES100 wont be able to connect to the app until I restart it.
> 
> Also the EQ doesn't get reseted probarly after a restart at times. It can be on the "Rock setting" in the meny but still be flat.
> 
> And yees, I agree with the whole LED notification, I'ld like to control it.



I don't think I have run into that particular bug with the app not seeing the device yet. Nor the EQ improper state bug. I will have to watch out for it to see if I can reproduce the issue. 

It's really tough with LEDs these days. Tape on everything. Props to Radsone for not making it blindingly bright at least. 



waynes world said:


> Yes, a soap opera of codecs. On Jun11, my Samsung S7 should be upgraded to Oreo. I'm hoping I can then listen to the AAC episode of the soap opera to find out what it's all about lol



Do you have the same volume control problem for in call volume as me? I have an S7 as well. Canadian Oreo update should be June 11th.


----------



## AnakChan

Subsequent codec posts and balanced <-> unbalanced rant deleted. Keep this thread civil, folks.


----------



## waynes world

AnakChan said:


> Subsequent codec posts and balanced <-> unbalanced rant deleted. Keep this thread civil, folks.



That's a very lossy coded youre sporting!

Just joking - I dont mind at all that you did that.

The links in your sig are interesting. You (and all moderators) should include a link to "banned sellers" because its hard to keep track.


----------



## wslee

parawizard said:


> @wslee and others: I have a couple concerns with my ES100. Anyone else notice the first one?
> 
> Has anyone had the same issue with changing voice call volume not affect output volume on es100? It seems my call source volume is like 100%. So each call I have to turn the ES100 way down and slowly at that. Then after music resumes and it's too quiet and I have to turn it back up. This is on a Samsung S7.
> 
> Is there any chance to make the status LED configurable? I watch a lot of movies in the dark and it's quite annoying. I will tape over it for now.



Call and media volume are separated and managed by Android/iOS independently.
And ES100 also manage two different analog volume for both call and music streaming independently.

Please refer the link below for more information:
http://radsone.com/EarStudio/EarStudio_Volume_Control.pdf

We have some request for turning off LED forcibly and will check the feasibility.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## hartphoto

wslee said:


> We have some request for turning off LED forcibly and will check the feasibility.



Just picked up the ES100. Had many BT adapters over the years (small obsession). Currently have the BTR1 and a Q5, and several  lesser cheapies. 

Would be awesome to be able to shut off/ control LED. Same use as previously mentioned...at night.

Another cool feature that is on the Q5...is if there is no audio for ~5 minutes, it shuts off. Not sure how that could be managed on the ES100 for phone call use, other than maybe a night profile, but it would be really nice to save battery. Currently I just use a sleep timer to stop music, but BT stays on. With the Q5....it will shut off 5 minutes after the sleep timer.


----------



## antdroid

CardigdanWalk said:


> Finally got my ES100 and wow, just amazing. Every song puts a smile on my face with how the sounds, so thank you @wslee and everyone at Radsone!
> 
> Now a personal / strange request / cry for help from anyone. Does anyone know of any DIY neckband solutions that work with the ES100?
> 
> Something like this that would let me wind in my own cable, but could clip on the ES100 safe on one side? (This is the one PLUB did)



I was thinking of getting this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075K4KDY3/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A23EGCYIKHGK7F&psc=1

and doing something with it. Probably can clip it to the end or something.


----------



## CardigdanWalk

antdroid said:


> I was thinking of getting this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075K4KDY3/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A23EGCYIKHGK7F&psc=1
> 
> and doing something with it. Probably can clip it to the end or something.



I think I have bought the same thing under a different name

https://www.amazon.com/Moretek-Bluetooth-Headphones-Anti-Lost-Equitments/dp/B077898Y4J

Should be with me by the end of the week!

I will let you know how it turns out!


----------



## hartphoto

CardigdanWalk said:


> I think I have bought the same thing under a different name
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Moretek-Bluetooth-Headphones-Anti-Lost-Equitments/dp/B077898Y4J
> 
> ...



A different idea from one of my first BT adapters (Jabra Street IIRC) was to hang it on a neck chain. I made one that's semi decent looking using Stainless Steel herringbone with a SS clasp, and has the adapter hang below my neck line.  The only part that shows is earphone cables disappearing behind shirt collar. Mic still picks up decent enough, but if better clarity is needed you can have it hang outside the collar. 100% utilitarian....0% hip factor.


----------



## Cane

There's a new "Lightning Deal" (15% off) on amazon.com.


----------



## Sorgiulio

Sorry if this was asked already but I couldn't read the whole thread.
Any chance this will support LDAC anytime soon?
It would be mine already if it did...


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

Sorgiulio said:


> Sorry if this was asked already but I couldn't read the whole thread.
> Any chance this will support LDAC anytime soon?
> It would be mine already if it did...



@wslee would have the final word, but I would say that at the moment, LDAC licensing for this product would increase the retail price, but, I believe there is a chance LDAC general licensing for devices will be free at some point in the future, since I heard that the licensing fee for LDAC  will be free for new Android Oreo phones.


----------



## Sorgiulio

PiSkyHiFi said:


> @wslee would have the final word, but I would say that at the moment, LDAC licensing for this product would increase the retail price, but, I believe there is a chance LDAC general licensing for devices will be free at some point in the future, since I heard that the licensing fee for LDAC  will be free for new Android Oreo phones.


Thanks PiSkyHiFi for your reply.

As far as I understand (not much really, so I could easily be wrong) the license for LDAC encoding has always been free, which makes sense since this would encourage players' makers to include LDAC in their codecs offer.
The problem comes with the decoding license, which is not free and honestly I doubt it'll ever be.
Such a shame because to my ears the difference in quality between aptX and LDAC is huge (my samsung phone does not support aptX HD unfortunately, so I'm not sure how this works)


----------



## C_Lindbergh

How much would the price increase if they were to include LDAC? I'd gladly pay a bit extra for it.


----------



## Sorgiulio

C_Lindbergh said:


> How much would the price increase if they were to include LDAC? I'd gladly pay a bit extra for it.


I have no clue what the price increase would be, but like you I'd be happy to pay a bit more for better sound quality.
After all, sound quality is the reason why we are here


----------



## m4rkw

Sorgiulio said:


> I have no clue what the price increase would be, but like you I'd be happy to pay a bit more for better sound quality.
> After all, sound quality is the reason why we are here



Not wishing to drag up the codecs war again, but check that you can actually hear a difference in blind listening tests before caring too much about this.


----------



## Lurk650

PiSkyHiFi said:


> @wslee would have the final word, but I would say that at the moment, LDAC licensing for this product would increase the retail price, but, I believe there is a chance LDAC general licensing for devices will be free at some point in the future, since I heard that the licensing fee for LDAC  will be free for new Android Oreo phones.


Fiio BTR3 is going to have LDAC and will only be $70. No 2.5 connection though.


----------



## waynes world

m4rkw said:


> Not wishing to drag up the codecs war again, but check that you can actually hear a difference in blind listening tests before caring too much about this.



APTX sounds great to my ears, and I doubt that I'll be able to hear a difference between AAC and APTX. But that doesn't stop me from looking forward to trying AAC when it is available to my phone on Jun 11 lol

Having said that, I thought that LDAC was supposed to provide a jump in sq. Have you compared LDAC to the others? Just curious. Not meaning to start anything!


----------



## antdroid

waynes world said:


> APTX sounds great to my ears, and I doubt that I'll be able to hear a difference between AAC and APTX. But that doesn't stop me from looking forward to trying AAC when it is available to my phone on Jun 11 lol
> 
> Having said that, I thought that LDAC was supposed to provide a jump in sq. Have you compared LDAC to the others? Just curious. Not meaning to start anything!



you are going to start it again!!


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

waynes world said:


> APTX sounds great to my ears, and I doubt that I'll be able to hear a difference between AAC and APTX. But that doesn't stop me from looking forward to trying AAC when it is available to my phone on Jun 11 lol
> 
> Having said that, I thought that LDAC was supposed to provide a jump in sq. Have you compared LDAC to the others? Just curious. Not meaning to start anything!



Don't worry too much, the key to this device is that as well as a range of codecs that you can observe and control through the app, I think the AKM system on a chip has a very detailed clean sound that is relaxed and revealing. Lacks a little in punch and bass depth, only very subtle though in my opinion and doesn't feel like a portable device sound. I do prefer the extra detail and spatial sense of a sabre system on chip that is the headphone jack of my LG V20, but when I'm just using my best portable closed headphones, the MSR7,  I can't hear a difference. It's only when I use the more expensive open headphones at home that I prefer not using the ES100.


----------



## CardigdanWalk

Well this is the solution I ended up with trying to create a neckband ES100.


 

The device itself can clip onto the neckband, but it just felt lopsided, so I ended up with it hanging off the side and I still clip it onto my shirt.

Is it it pretty? Not at all.

Is it functional? Surprisingly yes! 

I think a shorter cable might look better, or having some more black rubber rings (it comes with 5), especially as I’m worried about the cables slipping round the “front” so to speak.

But for $5 or so, I can’t moan too much. 

Now I am tempted to buy a cheap Bluetooth neckband from AliExpress, and tear out the insides to make a nicer looking solution however!


----------



## antdroid

CardigdanWalk said:


> Well this is the solution I ended up with trying to create a neckband ES100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just got mine today too! Tried it out clipped directly onto the end and it was different lobsided.

I am using a short 50cm cable and still trying to get the most optimal position to use with my IEMs. 

It definitely is nice if you dont have a button up shirt or polo to clip on to.


----------



## antdroid




----------



## thisisnotaboutagirl

wslee said:


> Call and media volume are separated and managed by Android/iOS independently.
> And ES100 also manage two different analog volume for both call and music streaming independently.
> 
> Please refer the link below for more information:
> ...



slightly unrelated, but for the next revision, you should definitely make the play/pause button more discernible. A big button on the flat side like an MPOW bluetooth receiver would be good. Also, separate the next and back track buttons (in addition to making them more discernible).


----------



## waynes world

thisisnotaboutagirl said:


> slightly unrelated, but for the next revision, you should definitely make the play/pause button more discernible. A big button on the flat side like an MPOW bluetooth receiver would be good. Also, separate the next and back track buttons (in addition to making them more discernible).



+1


----------



## wslee

Review from NAPIER LOPEZ:

https://thenextweb.com/reviews/2018...t-for-audiophiles-missing-the-headphone-jack/


----------



## waynes world

@wslee, thanks for adding the "codec option"!

I just got my S7 upgraded to Oreo, and I got the ES100 updated to the latest firmware, and I am now using AAC for the first time. I haven't done any ab'ing between aptx and aac and to be honest I'm not sure if I'd be able to tell the difference even if I did. Having said that, AAC is sounding very good to me and I am happy.

Maybe it is too bad that the S7 doesn't support APTX-HD, and/or too bad that the ES100 doesn't support LDAC. But that's fine, because now I can just get back to _enjoying the music _


----------



## wslee

@waynes world:
Does S7 Oreo update support LDAC?


----------



## waynes world

wslee said:


> @waynes world:
> Does S7 Oreo update support LDAC?



Hi wslee. Yes, it does (but not APTX-HD):


----------



## HiFlight

wslee said:


> @waynes world:
> Does S7 Oreo update support LDAC?


I don't own the S7 but my HTC10 does support LDAC after the Oreo update, however it must be selected in the developer option menu.  I can say that it sounds really fine paired with my Sony phones.


----------



## waynes world (Jun 11, 2018)

wslee said:


> It seems that Sony has the same policy.
> LDAC encoder is free for any source device, but LDAC decoder isn't free.
> Technically, we're ready to support LDAC by F/W update based on current ES100 H/W.
> But, we need to pay the additional license fee to SONY.
> ...



I just read the above over again. It's technically possible... so there is still hope lol!

As others have alluded to, I also would be happy to pay something extra for an "LDAC enabled firmware version". I suppose though that this would be tricky to administer? Or maybe there are other issues/challenges as well?


----------



## wslee

waynes world said:


> I just read the above over again. It's technically possible... so there is still hope lol!
> 
> As others have alluded to, I also would be happy to pay something extra for an "LDAC enabled firmware version". I suppose though that this would be tricky to administer? Or maybe there are other issues/challenges as well?



@waynes world:
No comment, No deny.
As long as we can afford to support, we'll continue to provide more software value at the give ES100 hardware.
I hope you might be surprised with next major update scheduled in the next month.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## rkw

HiFlight said:


> my HTC10 does support LDAC after the Oreo update, however it must be selected in the developer option menu.


On Galaxy S9, in addition to the developer options, LDAC is also selectable in the Bluetooth settings (in the list of paired devices, the settings for a particular headphone). I find LDAC to be a noticeable improvement over the standard aptX, even for streaming Spotify.


----------



## waynes world

wslee said:


> @waynes world:
> No comment, No deny.
> As long as we can afford to support, we'll continue to provide more software value at the give ES100 hardware.
> I hope you might be surprised with next major update scheduled in the next month.
> ...



I'm not sure why, but suddenly I'm _very _excited about next month lol!


----------



## wslee (Jun 15, 2018)

Released minor F/W update v1.2.2
- Added LED control options
- Minor stability enhancement

Also, updated EarStudio App with black skin.

Edit: iOS app will be available tomorrow after Apple review process.

Thanks,
WS


----------



## C_Lindbergh (Jun 15, 2018)

wslee said:


> Released minor F/W update v1.2.2
> - Added LED control options
> - Minor stability enhancement
> 
> ...



Thanks! This will make it much more pleasant to use when its dark 

I really don't wanna complain considering the awesome support, but is it possible for the LED to only blink when you disconnect/connect/charge? With possible i mean if its an easy fix, if it takes to long its better to focus on something else. 

I suppose this was not the huge update as you talked about earlier?


----------



## wslee

C_Lindbergh said:


> Thanks! This will make it much more pleasant to use when its dark
> 
> I really don't wanna complain considering the awesome support, but is it possible for the LED to only blink when you disconnect/connect/charge? With possible i mean if its an easy fix, if it takes to long its better to focus on something else.
> 
> I suppose this was not the huge update as you talked about earlier?



Let us check if what you mentioned is feasible or not.
Of course, this is just a minor update and the next would be huge, I hope.
Thanks!


----------



## p50kombi (Jun 15, 2018)

wslee said:


> Released minor F/W update v1.2.2
> - Added LED control options
> - Minor stability enhancement
> 
> ...


Another great update to make this wonderful device even better.
Well done Wslee and all at radsone.
I've said it before and I'll say it again, your level of customer support is outstanding and one I have rarely come across.
I take my hat of to you all. Great job.


----------



## hartphoto

Love the new theme, and the 1.2.2 update.

One little suggestion, similar to C_Lindberg's. A Blue LED flash when powered on....then a Red LED flash as it powers off.  Of course this being an optional setting after the initial setup out of the box, and the user is then controlling the ES100 with the app.


----------



## Lurk650

Oh God, I have to go through the FW hassle again lol


----------



## smorgar

Would it be possible to be able to change the name of the "Pre-1" EQ setting? I save different EQ for different headphones and i forget wich is wich when they are named 1-4.

Thank you for a great product!


----------



## clinkzclinkz

wslee said:


> Released minor F/W update v1.2.2
> - Added LED control options
> - Minor stability enhancement
> 
> ...


Hi WS,

I am a new customer and received the unit today and am really happy with the product.

Without reading the instruction, I insert ie800’s 2.5mm to the 2.5 balance output on es100 and selected 2.5mm normal mode and played music for like 30 seconds.(both left and right ear has sound but with some zzz sound in high frequency and I stopped)

May I ask if it will damage to the amp right away in this 30 seconds?

Thank you for your reply in advanced.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

Everyone was so busy trying to make a relevant codec discussion into an argument that my feature request of a car mode got lost and remains unimplemented.

Anyone that does want a car mode or just to use AptX HD in their home as well as on the go, there are other options now.

As far as the Chinese manufacturers are concerned, AptX HD is just Bluetooth 5.0, all that matters to them is that it must be better than Bluetooth 4.2 to advertise:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/APT...al-optical-digital-interface/32854908534.html

If I can't get a car mode added to the ES100 app, then I'll just have to combine the above with a portable SPDIF DAC.

There maybe an ES100 for sale soon.


----------



## The Jojo

I really like the sound and the fantastic app, I just wish the build quality was a bit better, especially the buttons. The thing just feels... a bit squishy compared to the Fito BTR1. Hopefully there'll be an updated version soon...


----------



## Coconut Wireles

Digging the black theme a lot

Would it be possible to add a custmizable widget for the app? Maybe an EQ presets widget?

I’ve been using the ES100 for about 25 hours a week at work and charging twice a week with balanced output through my Andromedas and its awesome. I really just need to invest in a short cable but the ES100 has quickly become a part of my EDC daily gear. I think I’d actually turn around and drive back home if I forgot it. 

Anyways just thought I’d gush a bit on topic.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

People might not be aware of this, but this ES100 was one of the first devices to use AptX HD and a better than average DAC and amp combo in a portable device, or any device for that matter.

Now the market is becoming flooded with support for this codec, I just wanted to say that the reason I bought it is because they put the hard work in to implement noise shaping and DSP features that centre around the use of the CSR 8675 chip-set.

If I wasn't trying to make good use of AptX HD, I probably wouldn't have chosen this device at all.

The mods could learn a thing or 2 about what this device is about, so take their opinions about the relevance of a codec discussion on this device with a grain of salt, it isn't all this vs. that, it's supposed to be about sound evolving sound quality and this device was at the leading edge of it.


----------



## rkw

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Everyone was so busy trying to make a relevant codec discussion into an argument that my feature request of a car mode got lost and remains unimplemented.


Just to remind everybody what you meant:


PiSkyHiFi said:


> My feature request is a car mode - just a simple mode that allows the USB charging to act as the on/off switch too, so that it powers up and down with the car automatically.


I would find this useful as well. I can even imagine people buying an extra ES100 for the car this way.


----------



## Cane

Amazon needs to hurry up. I wan't one now! It's been a month or more, since they where notified to change their settings for selling to other countries... really bad customer service, on their (Amazon's) behalf.


----------



## Carabei

Hi there, I read this thread from the beginning and looking for the earstudio on Amazon now and then, still no possibility to ship it to Czech Republic, should I wait or forget and buy something available? This device really amazes me, but the availibility not


----------



## meinname123 (Jun 16, 2018)

@wslee
As the settings (DCT Level, DAC Setting and so on) are cleared on firmware update:
Is it possible to save the prefered settings in the App and restore them after firmware update?


----------



## C_Lindbergh (Jun 16, 2018)

Order from Amazon.de and use https://www.mailboxde.com/ If you want to have it shipped within Europe, works great and costed like 10 euro extra for me (shippment to Sweden).


----------



## Cane

C_Lindbergh said:


> Order from Amazon.de and use https://www.mailboxde.com/ If you want to have it shipped within Europe, works great and costed like 10 euro extra for me (shippment to Sweden).



Normally 10 Euro would be a drop in the bucket, but its not at the moment. Can't answer for anyone else.


----------



## peter123

Cane said:


> Normally 10 Euro would be a drop in the bucket, but its not at the moment. Can't answer for anyone else.



It's not likely that Amazon is going to ship it to you for free either so maybe you should be looking for something within your budget......


----------



## rafaelo

The Black skin on the app is amazing and what I was really looking for. 

This app cannot stop amazing me about its usefulness every time. 

I managed to figure out for sure eventually that my surface book has an apt-x support and not guessing about that.

I know nothing about balanced cables but I am start thinking now to buy some cheap balanced cables for my HD6XX, HE4XX and Meze classics because of this device. Therefore, I would be grateful to anyone that could suggest any reasonably priced options to me.


----------



## Cane

peter123 said:


> It's not likely that Amazon is going to ship it to you for free either so maybe you should be looking for something within your budget......



You should look up fact's before you speak...

https://www.amazon.de/gp/browse.htm...db1-5fa14c1837ea&pf_rd_r=R9FXVHHWHMZY4XXN7BTF


----------



## peter123

Cane said:


> You should look up fact's before you speak...
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/browse.htm...db1-5fa14c1837ea&pf_rd_r=R9FXVHHWHMZY4XXN7BTF



Ok, good for you. Then all you have to do is wait I'd suppose......


----------



## peter123

rafaelo said:


> The Black skin on the app is amazing and what I was really looking for.
> 
> This app cannot stop amazing me about its usefulness every time.
> 
> ...



For the Meze it's extremely hard to find a cheap one iirc. Their connections are extremely narrow so standard 2.5mm won't fit them.

For the HE400i and HD650 I've bought my cables for both of them from Venture Electronics and I'm very happy with them  Iirc I paid around $50 for both of them and shipping.....


----------



## rafaelo

peter123 said:


> For the Meze it's extremely hard to find a cheap one iirc. Their connections are extremely narrow so standard 2.5mm won't fit them.
> 
> For the HE400i and HD650 I've bought my cables for both of them from Venture Electronics and I'm very happy with them  Iirc I paid around $50 for both of them and shipping.....



Thanks so much I really appreciate it. I will check the cables from them. 

Just to make sure, you mean 50$ for each one or for two cables for both these two models. In any case the price seems reasonable and I will check this company. 

Do you also know if the aforementioned balanced cables work with other products (ifi audio DACs)? 
Please Excuse my ignorance and thanks so much for your answer again. If it was not for the es100 I would never be interested for balanced cables.


----------



## wslee

clinkzclinkz said:


> Hi WS,
> 
> I am a new customer and received the unit today and am really happy with the product.
> 
> ...



It's OK, as long as you can hear the sound. (It's all or nothing.)
No worry!
Thanks,
WS


----------



## wslee (Jun 16, 2018)

rkw said:


> Just to remind everybody what you meant:
> ​I would find this useful as well. I can even imagine people buying an extra ES100 for the car this way.



@rkw, @PiSkyHiFi:

Actually, we've already noted the suggested Car Mode well at the beginning.
We couldn't figure out how to make it yet, assuming the current HW and FW architectures.
And I found an idea last night:

- disable the built-in battery charger forcibly
- fully discharge the battery (once)
- then, ES100 might work only with USB Power Input.

Just my thought, not yet tested.
Let me check the feasibility when I get back to work next Monday.

Have a nice weekend!
WS


----------



## wslee

Cane said:


> Amazon needs to hurry up. I wan't one now! It's been a month or more, since they where notified to change their settings for selling to other countries... really bad customer service, on their (Amazon's) behalf.



Unfortunately, there's nothing we can do other than just waiting for Amazon's call.
To all ES100 users here,
May I ask you to write a short review on Amazon ES100?
Any comment would be appreciated.
Good and/or bad, anything would be fine.
Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

wslee said:


> @rkw, @PiSkyHiFi:
> 
> Actually, we've already noted the suggested Car Mode well at the beginning.
> We couldn't figure out how to make it yet, assuming the current HW and FW architectures.
> ...



@wslee

I know it's not my business to tell you how to run yours.... I admit I assumed it wouldn't be difficult to implement the car mode until I saw the fw upgrade that brought the "Auto Power Off when Charger Connected" mode - that complicates the logic of choosing a simple car mode or an off while charging mode... they conflict, but I can see a solution by making the 2 options mutually exclusive in the app, a 3 way switch, A, B or neither.

It seems to me that simply polling the state of the charging port for an attached charger that is not a data cable and storing the state of this in the settings storage are the only prerequisites - if I'm wrong, that explains why it's going to be a tricky one.

The other thing I will say is that if the ES100 uses a LiPo battery then discharging the battery fully and then allowing it to just sit that way is not good for the battery (nor is leaving it fully charged for a long period either) it will just degrade the battery a lot faster than cycling it or leaving it at an ideal storage voltage of about 3.85 volts... If killing the battery is the only way to implement a car mode, then it's probably not worth it. I still want the option to use the battery too!

If you find a solution that works, I'd astroturf 100 Amazon reviews for you! (no, just kidding. That's a joke guys... Radsone deserves more respect than that.)

Keep us posted


----------



## Lurk650

rafaelo said:


> The Black skin on the app is amazing and what I was really looking for.
> 
> This app cannot stop amazing me about its usefulness every time.
> 
> ...


I believe there is a cheap balanced cable for Meze on eBay. The genuine Meze balanced cables are $200. I had mine custom made by Triton Audio and was procee in the middle (thanks to a discount on the cable)


----------



## rafaelo

Lurk650 said:


> I believe there is a cheap balanced cable for Meze on eBay. The genuine Meze balanced cables are $200. I had mine custom made by Triton Audio and was procee in the middle (thanks to a discount on the cable)


Thanks a lot. I will check both these solutions. I think superuser1 has a cheap balanced cable that works with ifi micro black but I am not sure if this cable works with es100 as well since I heard from zeo that ifi uses something different for balanced. To find a cable that I can use in both combinations would be ideal.

The Meze balanced cable is astonishingly beautiful but 200€ is too much for me, I bought the HD6XX with that money. As Wslee said in a previous post does not need to be expensive only balanced. And if I like balanced I will use 3 different ones for 3 different headphones so better to be cheap. Many thanks again.


----------



## Lurk650

rafaelo said:


> Thanks a lot. I will check both these solutions. I think superuser1 has a cheap balanced cable that works with ifi micro black but I am not sure if this cable works with es100 as well since I heard from zeo that ifi uses something different for balanced. To find a cable that I can use in both combinations would be ideal.
> 
> The Meze balanced cable is astonishingly beautiful but 200€ is too much for me, I bought the HD6XX with that money. As Wslee said in a previous post does not need to be expensive only balanced. And if I like balanced I will use 3 different ones for 3 different headphones so better to be cheap. Many thanks again.


Not sure but only balanced connections I know are 2.5, 4.4 and XLR


----------



## Jearly410 (Jun 16, 2018)

rafaelo said:


> Thanks a lot. I will check both these solutions. I think superuser1 has a cheap balanced cable that works with ifi micro black but I am not sure if this cable works with es100 as well since I heard from zeo that ifi uses something different for balanced. To find a cable that I can use in both combinations would be ideal.
> 
> The Meze balanced cable is astonishingly beautiful but 200€ is too much for me, I bought the HD6XX with that money. As Wslee said in a previous post does not need to be expensive only balanced. And if I like balanced I will use 3 different ones for 3 different headphones so better to be cheap. Many thanks again.


The ifi xdsd and nano black label use 3.5mm trrs for balanced operation, however the micro black label only has 6.3mm single ended for headphones.


----------



## Lurk650

Jearly410 said:


> The ifi xdsd and nano black label use 3.5mm trrs for balanced operation, however the micro black label only has 6.3mm single ended for headphones.


Forgot about 3.5 being balanced. Super uncommon


----------



## peter123 (Jun 17, 2018)

rafaelo said:


> Thanks so much I really appreciate it. I will check the cables from them.
> 
> Just to make sure, you mean 50$ for each one or for two cables for both these two models. In any case the price seems reasonable and I will check this company.
> 
> ...



The $50 was for both cables together 

You can choose the termination that you'd like when you "build" your cables on the site and they'll work with other sources that has the same pin layout as well. VE does also sell cheap ($5) adapters so that you can use the balanced cable with devices that uses other balanced standards as well (4.4mm and 3.5mm for example).

For full sized headphones that I'll never use as portable I always get xlr termination myself and buy an adapter to use it with other sources. I the long run I've found this to give most flexibility and be very user friendly. Those adapters are a bit more expensive ($10 iirc) but also much better built.

Edit: feel free to PM me if you've got any further questions so that we don't derail this thread


----------



## wslee

meinname123 said:


> @wslee
> As the settings (DCT Level, DAC Setting and so on) are cleared on firmware update:
> Is it possible to save the prefered settings in the App and restore them after firmware update?



When new feature and corresponding configurations added, the other settings are reset together once after the F/W update.
Appreciate your kind understanding.
Thanks,
WS


----------



## rafaelo

Thank very much all for your helpful input. The prices seems reasonable and the information enough at the moment to start exploring the balanced option. If I need extra help I will PM as advised.


----------



## rafaelo

@wslee 
Is it possible to have in the app a button for a line out option?

I have seen in a previous post your comment and my understanding is that we should be careful with the device we always pair. However, I have seen in other devices this option implemented and I find it useful both in my main system and with using a little tube portable amp.

Thanks again for your super great work.


----------



## meinname123

wslee said:


> When new feature and corresponding configurations added, the other settings are reset together once after the F/W update.
> Appreciate your kind understanding.
> Thanks,
> WS



Yes, thats why it would be cool to save the state of the old features in the app and with the press of a button reload them and send to the device. - The new features can be left on default.


----------



## wslee

PiSkyHiFi said:


> @wslee
> 
> I know it's not my business to tell you how to run yours.... I admit I assumed it wouldn't be difficult to implement the car mode until I saw the fw upgrade that brought the "Auto Power Off when Charger Connected" mode - that complicates the logic of choosing a simple car mode or an off while charging mode... they conflict, but I can see a solution by making the 2 options mutually exclusive in the app, a 3 way switch, A, B or neither.
> 
> ...




We'll add the power option operating with car USB power source without fully discharging the battery !!
Thanks,
WS


----------



## zolom

@wslee, if required in the future, is there a way to replace the ES100's battery?
If yes, then how should it be done and what battery (brand, type) should be used?

Thanks


----------



## Lunar Eclipse (Jun 19, 2018)

@wslee I wonder if a toggle in the ES app to prevent the battery from charging past a certain %( 80?) to preserve charge cycles. Would this option still be beneficial in modern battery chemistry and charging circuits? If so, it would be nice to see it catch on in our portable lives. Battery sealed devices especially   I tend to use my ES in short jaunts, and when home utilised as a fully charged(increased wear?) usb dac.
http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/charging_lithium_ion_batteries
https://lifehacker.com/how-to-keep-your-devices-batteries-alive-as-long-as-po-1823387796


----------



## m4rkw

Lunar Eclipse said:


> @wslee I wonder if a toggle in the ES app to prevent the battery from charging past a certain %( 80?) to preserve charge cycles. Would this option still be beneficial in modern battery chemistry and charging circuits? If so, it would be nice to see it catch on in our portable lives. Battery sealed devices especially   I tend to use my ES in short jaunts, and when home utilised as a fully charged(increased wear?) usb dac.
> http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/charging_lithium_ion_batteries
> https://lifehacker.com/how-to-keep-your-devices-batteries-alive-as-long-as-po-1823387796



For what this thing costs you might as well just buy a new one in two or three years time and not spend a moment of your time worrying about the battery.


----------



## Roll

Should have added the pictures earlier - hope it helps. 

  U pop it open like an external hardrive.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse (Jun 19, 2018)

I like to keep and maintain my devices for the long haul if possible. Concious consumption, disposable culture, RRR and all that. Looking back, I've owned some of my equipment stretching almost 30 years and were already relics when acquired. Of course I wouldn't expect the ES to match those numbers, but if maintained and well taken care of, who knows..I'm the weirdo you meet on the street still rocking the BB Passport(great battery life,aptx,perfect screen ratio for cover art,bt app for wireless mouse and media controls) 
https://www.audiophileon.com/news/blackberry-passport-review-part-2-audio-quality


m4rkw said:


> For what this thing costs you might as well just buy a new one in two or three years time and not spend a moment of your time worrying about the battery.


----------



## waynes world

Lunar Eclipse said:


> @wslee I wonder if a toggle in the ES app to prevent the battery from charging past a certain %( 80?) to preserve charge cycles. Would this option still be beneficial in modern battery chemistry and charging circuits? If so, it would be nice to see it catch on in our portable lives. Battery sealed devices especially   I tend to use my ES in short jaunts, and when home utilised as a fully charged(increased wear?) usb dac.
> http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/charging_lithium_ion_batteries
> https://lifehacker.com/how-to-keep-your-devices-batteries-alive-as-long-as-po-1823387796



Good questions. I use the ES100 similarly, and I have also been wondering how the battery longevity will be affected.



Lunar Eclipse said:


> I like to keep and maintain my devices for the long haul if possible. Concious consumption, disposable culture, RRR and all that. Looking back, I've owned some of my equipment stretching almost 30 years and were already relics when acquired. Of course I wouldn't expect the ES to match those numbers, but if maintained and well taken care of, who knows..I'm the weirdo you meet on the street still rocking the BB Passport(great battery life,aptx,perfect screen ratio for cover art,bt app for wireless mouse and media controls)
> https://www.audiophileon.com/news/blackberry-passport-review-part-2-audio-quality



Wow! I applaud your convictions. I read over that BB Passport review (I was a BB user), Seems like a good sounding gizmo! But it can't handle the T50RP's? Throw it away lol! (j/k j/k)
Actually, that review makes me want to dig out my Colorfly C3... it's been a while and I miss it!


----------



## Lunar Eclipse (Jun 20, 2018)

Thank you kindly! Looking at my previous post, it sounds like I am much older than I really am. lol!! I got into music and audio at a young age(memories of mending 8tracks for the family stereo!) and purchased my marantz(2220b $20) around age 16. 

On a lark, I decided to plug my t50's straight into the passport. Before the ES I would use it as a source, then into either the marantz or technics(sa-8000x quad:dual hp jacks!). The pp headphone out needs max volume but sounds alright. Nothing offensive, just a bit lean. It was an odd experience. I hadn't heard that particular sound in a while. Memories/feelings came to the forefront. It's really something and suprising, sound sigs can trigger that. 

Plugged into the 3.5mm ES there is more than enough volume and low end definition. Highs are clear and open. Just simply great. The ES alone doesnt grip my t50's and fling them around like my bigger amps, but being the size of a 9volt, I have little reason to complain. With the warm weather and perhaps laziness, I've neglected using the vintage behemoths. I may just be getting less picky in my old age 



waynes world said:


> Good questions. I use the ES100 similarly, and I have also been wondering how the battery longevity will be affected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wslee

rafaelo said:


> @wslee
> Is it possible to have in the app a button for a line out option?
> 
> I have seen in a previous post your comment and my understanding is that we should be careful with the device we always pair. However, I have seen in other devices this option implemented and I find it useful both in my main system and with using a little tube portable amp.
> ...



@rafaelo:

Using ES100 as a preamplifier, connecting ES100 output to a power amplifier input, would just work fine as intended without any further option,
as long as you keep the one rule.

Unbalance to Unbalance / Balance to Balance

Please just give it a try and let me know if any further concern.

Thanks!
WS


----------



## hamhamhamsta (Jun 22, 2018)

I got ES100 about a month ago. This is one impressive bluetooth amp. APTX HD sounds really good considering its bluetooth. I'm very impressed. Good job WSLee!

Today for fun, I attached ES100 3.5 mm with ALO Rx iem amp as preamp for both EE Phantom & JBL 305 speakers. It's a match made in heaven!

With Phantom and ALO, soundstage becomes really huge, vocals especially female is very sweet, guitar & violin is seductive.

With JBL 305 & ALO, it becomes very musical and enjoyable. Please try adding amp into the chain if you guys have any and see what the result is. I think I am in awe of this small device.

For reference, I am using Sony WM1Z modded. Very very impressed!


----------



## rafaelo

hamhamhamsta said:


> I got ES100 about a month ago. This is one impressive bluetooth amp. APTX HD sounds really good considering its bluetooth. I'm very impressed. Good job WSLee!
> 
> Today for fun, I attached ES100 3.5 mm with ALO Rx iem amp as preamp for both EE Phantom & JBL 305 speakers. It's a match made in heaven!
> 
> ...


Do you use full volume in both volume controls at Es100 when you are using this set up? Thank you.


----------



## rafaelo

Before I try using an amp with the es100 I used directly in unbalanced 2x mode my newly arrived 6XX and I was unexpectedly positively surprised in this combination. I was listening in disbelief as it seemed really surreal to  me to get such musicality from es100 and from BT alone.  From memory, iPad pro 12.9 was completely unable to drive musically adequately the HD650 that I had on loan.


----------



## endia

since no amazon store shipping es100 to Turkey, i want to trade my barely used k's 300 samsara for a used/new es100 if anyone interest.. details in sale/trade forums..


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Is it possible to use the ES100 as a standalone mic for my PC? I've been trying to get it to work via USB, but maybe thats not possible.


----------



## tim0chan

C_Lindbergh said:


> Is it possible to use the ES100 as a standalone mic for my PC? I've been trying to get it to work via USB, but maybe thats not possible.


its not possible and was never intended to be possible. it does many things but its not a swiss army knife


----------



## hamhamhamsta (Jun 24, 2018)

rafaelo said:


> Do you use full volume in both volume controls at Es100 when you are using this set up? Thank you.


No, I know I should but I want to preserve battery usage.
Anyway, ES100 + ALO RX iem amp sounds really good. ES100 by itself has very good clarity,  ALO iem amp smoothen any rough edges and seems to extend both bass and treble.
The result is quite magical. I use both with CA Andromeda today. It makes music sounds very exciting, vocals are forward and those huugee soundstage. Oh my goodness! It sounds very holographic, 3-D even. It's not L or V; but W in presentation
It's different from EA Phantom, but equally magical.


----------



## tim0chan

hamhamhamsta said:


> No, I know I should but I want to preserve battery usage.
> Anyway, ES100 + ALO RX iem amp sounds really good. ES100 by itself has very good clarity, examplary of Sabre chip; ALO iem amp smoothen any rough edges and seems to extend both bass and treble.
> The result is quite magical. I use both with CA Andromeda today. It makes music sounds very exciting, vocals are forward and those huugee soundstage. Oh my goodness! It sounds very holographic, 3-D even. It's not L or V; but W in presentation
> It's different from EA Phantom, but equally magical.


Es100 uses ak chip tho


----------



## hamhamhamsta (Jun 24, 2018)

tim0chan said:


> Es100 uses ak chip tho


My bad
I thought it was Sabre at first but you are right it was cirrus I think
I read it earlier but forgot


----------



## rafaelo

hamhamhamsta said:


> No, I know I should but I want to preserve battery usage.
> Anyway, ES100 + ALO RX iem amp sounds really good. ES100 by itself has very good clarity,  ALO iem amp smoothen any rough edges and seems to extend both bass and treble.
> The result is quite magical. I use both with CA Andromeda today. It makes music sounds very exciting, vocals are forward and those huugee soundstage. Oh my goodness! It sounds very holographic, 3-D even. It's not L or V; but W in presentation
> It's different from EA Phantom, but equally magical.


Thanks for your reply. I am not sure you need both to be full volume. My understanding is that the source (digital) volume should be at max but the analogue should be maybe less for safety reasons. 
From other devices I read the line out mode is 2.1v and I am assuming from the manual the full analogue volume for es100 is 3.2v and I am just worried if this is safe as incoming signal to my other devices.

 But again I am not 100% about this and this is why I am asking. I am talking as a customer who read some things here and there and I do not want to do something silly, I have not a clear understanding. So, I will use full source volume and analogue volume around the middle and see how it goes. (Unbalanced connection of course).

I am very happy that this is not a sabre chip, I wanted something different. I will try to use a usb connection with my Usbridge in order to see the real potential of this chip.


----------



## peter123

rafaelo said:


> I am very happy that this is not a sabre chip, I wanted something different. I will try to use a usb connection with my Usbridge in order to see the real potential of this chip.



In my experience the same chip can sound very different in different implementations. I've got a quite large number of devices (15-20) using Sabre chips and the difference in sound between some of them are definitely as large as that between devices using different chips. The implementation is at least as important as the chip in usage imo.

That being said it's always nice to try different things


----------



## rafaelo (Jun 24, 2018)

peter123 said:


> In my experience the same chip can sound very different in different implementations. I've got a quite large number of devices (15-20) using Sabre chips and the difference in sound between some of them are definitely as large as that between devices using different chips. The implementation is at least as important as the chip in usage imo.
> 
> That being said it's always nice to try different things


I agree completely and using clean power supply and signal reclocking tricks are essential to me. However, this device has such a smal enclosure you do not have enough space to do many things, it is a small miracle that it sounds so good like that.

And also I have nothing against sabre chips is just that I have some where I had none from AK which I have heard good things in the past. It influenced my desicion to buy this device.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

rafaelo said:


> I agree completely and using clean power supply and signal reclocking tricks are essential to me. However, this device has such a smal enclosure you do not have enough space to do many things, it is a small miracle that it sounds so good like that.
> 
> And also I have nothing against sabre chips is just that I have some where I had none from AK which I have heard good things in the past. It influenced my desicion to buy this device.


 I've got a few different sabre devices and I agree about them varying, but they do have a similar signature, especially with the lack of harshness. I only have 1 that sounds washed out, it's sort of like an envelope over the whole range, like a bad amp section, probably a bad amp section.

This is my first ak device and I'm impressed with how relaxed it is compared to the sabres, just not as precise. It reminds me a little of the old total bithead portable dac/amp, but better.


----------



## mxroadie

A mini shootout - unfortunately only one will qualify as my desktop and on-the-go dac/amp.

xDSD Pro: Really really good sound quality
xDSD Con: Big footprint

Earstudio Pro: Really good sound quality as well and three times smaller than the xDSD. Sick UI on Android as well.
Earstudio: None, really. No micro SD input?

The Hiby just arrived. Just upgraded to firmware 1.09. Will be testing how it performs at the desk and on the go. Looks to be a great in between the xDSD and Earstudio especially since it doubles up as a standalone player too. Might stand a higher chance once firmware upgrade allows for LDAC and AptX (HD) in receiver mode.


----------



## Lurk650

Does anybody here have a Shanling M3S? Both use AK chips and wondering how they compare.


----------



## nabeelkhan

Just recently upgraded my phone from an LG V20 to a Huawei P20 Pro. As the P20 Pro doesn't have a headphone jack I bought this. 

Pros: 

- Not being tethered to the phone (actually quite convenient)
- I listen mostly via Spotify and I really can't tell much of a difference between this and the V20 (especially on public transport)
- Decent battery life
- Really easy to use and intuitive UI

Cons:

- Ridiculously complicated to upgrade (at least for a numpty like me) on a Mac. Why can't we update the receiver via the app?
- Doesn't feel as solidly built as a Fiio equivalent product


----------



## Lurk650

I have a Mac too, I hate them but it was free. I def agree


----------



## lucifero13

Good day! I recently got this about a week ago and I can say it is good! But theres one thing that is bugging me.

How do you implement the aptx hd on the es100 side? Or am I missing something withon the source? 

Am using the Xperia X Performance and im selecting "aptx hd" on the dev option but as soon as I connect it to es100, it turns back to plain aptx.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

lucifero13 said:


> Good day! I recently got this about a week ago and I can say it is good! But theres one thing that is bugging me.
> 
> How do you implement the aptx hd on the es100 side? Or am I missing something withon the source?
> 
> Am using the Xperia X Performance and im selecting "aptx hd" on the dev option but as soon as I connect it to es100, it turns back to plain aptx.



On my Lg V20, I have the option to select high quality or normal bluetoooth connection form the the main bluetooth connection options for that connection... not in the developer options, this determines AptX HD or not.

It does default to high quality and informs me that AptX HD is being used.

Of course you can verify the current connection type from the app and you can limit the codecs you want made available as well.

I don't know how you need to do all this with the Xperia X.

Try forcing the available codecs from within the app and test.


----------



## lucifero13

PiSkyHiFi said:


> On my Lg V20, I have the option to select high quality or normal bluetoooth connection form the the main bluetooth connection options for that connection... not in the developer options, this determines AptX HD or not.
> 
> It does default to high quality and informs me that AptX HD is being used.
> 
> ...



Well, I used the some wireless gears with my source in the past and it automatically connected as HD without configuring any options in the Dev. What am I missing? 

Yes I already unticked the APTX and AAC codec on the app, but once I connected it to my source, it connected as SBC instead of HD.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

lucifero13 said:


> Well, I used the some wireless gears with my source in the past and it automatically connected as HD without configuring any options in the Dev. What am I missing?
> 
> Yes I already unticked the APTX and AAC codec on the app, but once I connected it to my source, it connected as SBC instead of HD.



Have you tried holding down that particular Bluetooth connection from the list of current Bluetooth devices, to see if you can select quality options?

It does sound odd (pun intended)


----------



## lucifero13 (Jun 28, 2018)

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Have you tried holding down that particular Bluetooth connection from the list of current Bluetooth devices, to see if you can select quality options?
> 
> It does sound odd (pun intended)



No options appearing regarding quality options. Tried forgetting the es100 network and restarted the phone, and reinstalling the app. No change.


----------



## waynes world (Jun 28, 2018)

lucifero13 said:


> Good day! I recently got this about a week ago and I can say it is good! But theres one thing that is bugging me.
> 
> How do you implement the aptx hd on the es100 side? Or am I missing something withon the source?
> 
> Am using the Xperia X Performance and im selecting "aptx hd" on the dev option but as soon as I connect it to es100, it turns back to plain aptx.





lucifero13 said:


> Yes I already unticked the APTX and AAC codec on the app, but once I connected it to my source, it connected as SBC instead of HD.





lucifero13 said:


> No options appearing regarding quality options. Tried forgetting the es100 network and restarted the phone, and reinstalling the app. No change.



Hopefully @wslee can help sort things out for you.


----------



## wslee

lucifero13 said:


> Good day! I recently got this about a week ago and I can say it is good! But theres one thing that is bugging me.
> 
> How do you implement the aptx hd on the es100 side? Or am I missing something withon the source?
> 
> Am using the Xperia X Performance and im selecting "aptx hd" on the dev option but as soon as I connect it to es100, it turns back to plain aptx.



Let us check the above shortly.

But, basically, the receiver sends the supported codec list to the transmitter, in the beginning, then the transmitter selects one of them.
The selection of the active codec always depends on the source device, smartphone.

It seems that there's no Xperia X Performance in the aptX HD product list, by the way.

https://www.aptx.com/products?field_aptx_type_tid=483

Have you tried any other aptX HD receiver with X performance?

Thanks!
WS


----------



## CactusPete23 (Jun 28, 2018)

wslee said:


> Let us check the above shortly.
> 
> But, basically, the receiver sends the supported codec list to the transmitter, in the beginning, then the transmitter selects one of them.
> The selection of the active codec always depends on the source device, smartphone.
> ...


According to THIS website, the Xperia X Performance does have APTX-HD..     I don't have the phone, so can't confirm.   https://www.bluetoothcheck.com/d/sony-xperia-x-performance 

A lot of phones with Qualcomm are getting LDAC and APTX-HD when they get Android 8.1   As both are built into Android 8.1   However, some Phone manufacturers may not give that feature to their phones....


----------



## wslee (Jun 28, 2018)

CactusPete23 said:


> According to THIS website, the Xperia X Performance does have APTX-HD..     I don't have the phone, so can't confirm.   https://www.bluetoothcheck.com/d/sony-xperia-x-performance
> 
> A lot of phones with Qualcomm are getting LDAC and APTX-HD when they get Android 8.1   As both are built into Android 8.1   However, some Phone manufacturers may not give that feature to their phones....



Regarding aptX,  I think aptX.com is a more reliable and genuine source.
aptX.com, managed by Qualcomm, has the official aptX, aptX HD product list.
They have the internal conformance testing procedure and Qualcomm engineer run the test on a manufacturer request.
After having their own internal test and no issue, they have the product on the list.

Sony aptX classic phone
https://www.aptx.com/products?field...t_category_tid=126&field_product_brand_tid=25

Sony aptX HD phone
https://www.aptx.com/products?field...t_category_tid=126&field_product_brand_tid=25

Anyway, it's quite strange, the other Xperia's are all on the list, whatever it's aptX or aptX HD, but can't find X Performance.

Thanks!


----------



## CactusPete23

wslee said:


> Regarding aptX,  I think aptX.com is a more reliable and genuine source.
> aptX.com, managed by Qualcomm, has the official aptX, aptX HD product list.
> They have the internal conformance testing procedure and Qualcomm engineer run the test on a manufacturer request.
> After having their own internal test and no issue, they have the product on the list.
> ...


You may be right...  However the APTX website does not show the Samsung S8 having APTX-HD, when it does have it.   

I am unfamiliar with all the Sony phones. Just did a web search...

Anyway, IF a phone or other device has APTX-HD, the Earstudio will be able to connect with APTX-HD from my experience...  And sounds great.


----------



## Lurk650

CactusPete23 said:


> You may be right...  However the APTX website does not show the Samsung S8 having APTX-HD, when it does have it.
> 
> I am unfamiliar with all the Sony phones. Just did a web search...
> 
> Anyway, IF a phone or other device has APTX-HD, the Earstudio will be able to connect with APTX-HD from my experience...  And sounds great.


My S8 is still on 8.0. No HD.


----------



## lucifero13

Then my gripe is why would Qualcomm include AptX HD in Orea if its not properly working? 

@wslee i havent tried, but it will take time if I can find one. Will let you know


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

lucifero13 said:


> Then my gripe is why would Qualcomm include AptX HD in Orea if its not properly working?
> 
> @wslee i havent tried, but it will take time if I can find one. Will let you know



This is Sony we're talking here, they have a competing codec and although I wouldn't put it past them to do this kind of thing deliberately, it's highly likely they just left a gap where their teams simply support their own codec better.


----------



## rkw

CactusPete23 said:


> However the APTX website does not show the Samsung S8 having APTX-HD, when it does have it.


Are you sure? Galaxy S9 has aptX and LDAC, but aptX-HD is conspicuously missing. It is supported by Android 8 Oreo, but Samsung did not include it in their phones.


----------



## m4rkw

Hypothetically if one wished to use IEMs along with a bass shaker attached to an office chair and drive the setup with the ES100, what might one need to do to achieve this?

Shakers aren't expensive - https://www.amazon.co.uk/AuraSound-AST-2B-4-Shaker-Tactile-Transducer/dp/B0002ZPTBI

just not sure how to go about wiring it up. I'm guessing 3.5mm out from the ES100 into another amp that could drive both the headphones and a subwoofer output? any suggestions on suitable amps?


----------



## CactusPete23

rkw said:


> Are you sure? Galaxy S9 has aptX and LDAC, but aptX-HD is conspicuously missing. It is supported by Android 8 Oreo, but Samsung did not include it in their phones.


You may be correct.  Gave my S8 to a friend, and can't 100% confirm.  Was going by memory and by web search...  For sure my memory is suspect!


----------



## waynes world

rkw said:


> Are you sure? Galaxy S9 has aptX and LDAC, but aptX-HD is conspicuously missing. It is supported by Android 8 Oreo, but Samsung did not include it in their phones.



That is correct (I have S7 on Oreo, and aptX-HD is "hidden"). Fingers crossed for ES100 LDAC support


----------



## parawizard (Jun 30, 2018)

wslee said:


> Released minor F/W update v1.2.2
> - Added LED control options
> - Minor stability enhancement
> 
> ...



Awesome thanks! Will make night time viewing experience more pleasant.



wslee said:


> Let us check if what you mentioned is feasible or not.
> Of course, this is just a minor update and the next would be huge, I hope.
> Thanks!



I too would love a smarter LED settings like lights turn off when something is playing. Or like already suggested light indications for power on/power off. Though this really is a great start. Thanks so much for continuing to update your product. I will be recommending your company and products.



waynes world said:


> That is correct (I have S7 on Oreo, and aptX-HD is "hidden"). Fingers crossed for ES100 LDAC support



My S7 is the same. I will add photos of my options. I am finding AAC my favorite after switching back and forth between it and aptX. Both sound great but seem to prefer AAC.


----------



## peonist

Mainly use ES100 as a wireless preamplifier for my power amplifier, then tallboy stereo speakers. Soure device is iPad Pro. Great sound and convenience!

IMO, Analog Volume & Source Volume combination may introduce confusion..
For some days, felt somewhat vocal sound a little thin.. got to know it was from wrong settings. Come back to normal and rich sound by max source volume and lower analog volume


----------



## lucifero13

@wslee

Is there a chance to update the es100 to support LDAC?


----------



## tim0chan

lucifero13 said:


> @wslee
> 
> Is there a chance to update the es100 to support LDAC?


no, hardware limitation applies here


----------



## CardigdanWalk

tim0chan said:


> no, hardware limitation applies here


I thought it has a licencing issue?
(And there was a hint it might be resolved in the next firmware update!)


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

CardigdanWalk said:


> I thought it has a licencing issue?
> (And there was a hint it might be resolved in the next firmware update!)



My understanding is that it is a transmission protocol that is tightly integrated with hardware, I wouldn't expect this to appear in a fw update.


----------



## jellofund (Jul 1, 2018)

Here are some posts on the subject. Looks somewhat promising from a technical p.o.v. at least (touch wood) w/ licensing fees being the major stumbling block.

Comment from wslee (couldn't find original post so cut & paste taken from post #1377: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-92#post-14298304):



			
				wslee said:
			
		

> It seems that Sony has the same policy.
> LDAC encoder is free for any source device, but LDAC decoder isn't free.
> Technically, we're ready to support LDAC by F/W update based on current ES100 H/W.
> But, we need to pay the additional license fee to SONY.
> ...



and subsequent posts from mid-June on the subject of LDAC support:



waynes world said:


> I just read the above over again. It's technically possible... so there is still hope lol!
> 
> As others have alluded to, I also would be happy to pay something extra for an "LDAC enabled firmware version". I suppose though that this would be tricky to administer? Or maybe there are other issues/challenges as well?





wslee said:


> @waynes world:
> No comment, No deny.
> As long as we can afford to support, we'll continue to provide more software value at the give ES100 hardware.
> I hope you might be surprised with next major update scheduled in the next month.
> ...



Of course wslee is naturally playing his cards close to his chest regarding the next update so LDAC support may not be part of the plan. But equally it's not a  resounding 'no' at this point either, so for the time being we can but hope


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

jellofund said:


> Here are some posts on the subject. Looks somewhat promising  from a technical p.o.v. at least (touch wood).
> 
> Comment from wslee (couldn't find original post so cut & paste taken from post #1377: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-92#post-14298304):
> 
> ...



I stand corrected, maybe you're right, maybe it is possible, it would certainly be beneficial if it were, since competition is tight, better to support more of the advanced transmission codecs.

I thought that the LDAC spec of over 900 Kbps would require a more advanced Bluetooth hardware backend - maybe the CSR8675 can support it, despite the specs page for it not listing it.


----------



## daniel1st

PiSkyHiFi said:


> I stand corrected, maybe you're right, maybe it is possible, it would certainly be beneficial if it were, since competition is tight, better to support more of the advanced transmission codecs.
> 
> I thought that the LDAC spec of over 900 Kbps would require a more advanced Bluetooth hardware backend - maybe the CSR8675 can support it, despite the specs page for it not listing it.



CSR8675 definitely supports LDAC and I am currently using fiio btr3 which has similiar solutions with CSR8675 + AK4376a, that supports LDAC and all aptX codings (normal, HD, LL)~


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

daniel1st said:


> CSR8675 definitely supports LDAC and I am currently using fiio btr3 which has similiar solutions with CSR8675 + AK4376a, that supports LDAC and all aptX codings (normal, HD, LL)~



Ok then, LDAC is a software only requirement... excellent, let's bring it on.

I also saw this device that uses the AK4376 - it's supposed to have a very quiet noise floor. https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/amplify-the-ultimate-wireless-headphone-amplifier-bluetooth#/

Can I ask you honestly, how does the sound compare between the Fiio and the ES100 ?


----------



## daniel1st

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Ok then, LDAC is a software only requirement... excellent, let's bring it on.
> 
> I also saw this device that uses the AK4376 - it's supposed to have a very quiet noise floor. https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/amplify-the-ultimate-wireless-headphone-amplifier-bluetooth#/
> 
> Can I ask you honestly, how does the sound compare between the Fiio and the ES100 ?



The noise floor of btr3 is tested as around 1.3μv.
As sound is concerned, I think each of them has its own merits, like ES100, benefit from dual DAC, is easier to well drive headsets and especially for high impendance ones, which provides better sound stage and higher SNR.
Fiio btr3 has improved DAC and LDAC coding, and compared with ES100, it provides more music detail and higher sound density. BTR3 is not yet on sale now and I am currently helping fiio for internal testing, recently sound tuning to enhance bass performance, it is still early to comment its overall performance, but I may say it is worth the wait.


----------



## peonist

Interesting.. Fiio btr3 looks similar in appearance


----------



## SubMash

Why would it be better details if it's a same amp and DAC? Anything factual that you can say aside of LDAC support turned on? So far it looks like direct clone by fiio.





daniel1st said:


> The noise floor of btr3 is tested as around 1.3μv.
> As sound is concerned, I think each of them has its own merits, like ES100, benefit from dual DAC, is easier to well drive headsets and especially for high impendance ones, which provides better sound stage and higher SNR.
> Fiio btr3 has improved DAC and LDAC coding, and compared with ES100, it provides more music detail and higher sound density. BTR3 is not yet on sale now and I am currently helping fiio for internal testing, recently sound tuning to enhance bass performance, it is still early to comment its overall performance, but I may say it is worth the wait.


----------



## wslee

All,
Last week, we've finally got the LDAC library package from SONY.
The integration has been going smoothly and 
now we're having LDAC streaming through ES100. 
(It sounds quite better than what we expected, by the way.)

And we're preparing for the SONY LDAC certification process.
I'm not sure how long it would take, 
but I hope we may able to release the new F/W supporting LDAC within a couple of months.

Thanks and Regards,
WS


----------



## waynes world

wslee said:


> All,
> Last week, we've finally got the LDAC library package from SONY.
> The integration has been going smoothly and
> now we're having LDAC streaming through ES100.
> ...



Wow, that is really awesome! Wslee, you and Radsone truly rock. Thank you very much!


----------



## daniel1st

SubMash said:


> Why would it be better details if it's a same amp and DAC? Anything factual that you can say aside of LDAC support turned on? So far it looks like direct clone by fiio.


How do you regard DAC AK4376 the same as AK4375? And I have not read any posts nor ads from fiio about the sound so far, if any, please figure it out and I would be also interested what they say.


----------



## daniel1st

wslee said:


> All,
> Last week, we've finally got the LDAC library package from SONY.
> The integration has been going smoothly and
> now we're having LDAC streaming through ES100.
> ...



That is brilliant~ I just recommended ES100 to many of my friends, and got this great news~
thank you wslee and your team~!


----------



## mxroadie

wslee said:


> All,
> Last week, we've finally got the LDAC library package from SONY.
> The integration has been going smoothly and
> now we're having LDAC streaming through ES100.
> ...





daniel1st said:


> That is brilliant~ I just recommended ES100 to many of my friends, and got this great news~
> thank you wslee and your team~!



Based on post-sale support, the ES100 might just be my best audio-related purchase. I too have recommended it highly to friends, one even preferred it over the Questyle QP1R (taking into consideration size etc.) Sound is amazing over AptX-HD - I can just imagine how much better it will get with LDAC.


----------



## SubMash (Jul 2, 2018)

daniel1st said:


> How do you regard DAC AK4376 the same as AK4375? And I have not read any posts nor ads from fiio about the sound so far, if any, please figure it out and I would be also interested what they say.


Right, 76 instead of 75a. I didn't notice. 6dB noise level difference without any load and that's absolutely useless, because AK is used as an amp and they both identical THD+N at same powers on the same load. Major difference is that 76 doesn't go as low in volume as 75a does - 20db instead of 40 which for my se846 becomes a problem.

You said about more details? I wonder where is it coming from? Because PCB and layout itself would be way more important. Let alone f/w and support.

You said both have own merits. Which ones? Heavier and more fragile glass&metal fiio with more premium look and 2x smaller battery for those who plan to watch the thing instead of listening and using?


----------



## daniel1st

SubMash said:


> Right, 76 instead of 75a. I didn't notice. 6dB noise level difference without any load and that's absolutely useless, because AK is used as an amp and they both identical THD+N at same powers on the same load. Major difference is that 76 doesn't go as low in volume as 75a does - 20db instead of 40 which for my se846 becomes a problem.
> 
> You said about more details? I wonder where is it coming from? Because PCB and layout itself would be way more important. Let alone f/w and support.
> 
> You said both have own merits. Which ones? Heavier and more fragile glass&metal fiio with more premium look and 2x smaller battery for those who plan to watch the thing instead of listening and using?



Maybe it benefits from LDAC coding which provides more bandwidth while listening high bitrate formats. I think wslee also agreed that with his last post upstairs. However, spec. is one side while auditory impression is another, so I was just talking about my feeling about listening these gears.
BTW. The battery of btr3 is 300mah and ES100's is 350mah. The glass btr3 used is tempered glass, and together with metal frame, it is more solid and feels better quality with greater textures. It does weight a little heavier but in return it provides better resisting disturbance.
I just wondered if you have ever had very bad experience with fiio before...


----------



## SubMash

daniel1st said:


> Maybe it benefits from LDAC coding which provides more bandwidth while listening high bitrate formats. I think wslee also agreed that with his last post upstairs. However, spec. is one side while auditory impression is another, so I was just talking about my feeling about listening these gears.
> BTW. The battery of btr3 is 300mah and ES100's is 350mah. The glass btr3 used is tempered glass, and together with metal frame, it is more solid and feels better quality with greater textures. It does weight a little heavier but in return it provides better resisting disturbance.
> I just wondered if you have ever had very bad experience with fiio before...


I have a bad experience with guys who jump on making clones. And I live and work in China, so, yes, bad experience.

Battery size doesn't matter - what matters is advertised and verified work time. And right now it's almost 2x difference.
I've no idea what is "resisting disturbance", but es100 is quite durable while, yes, it's simple.
And tempered glass is one of the most fragile things there is - very easy to break, as you know.

P.S. I doubt LDAC has many advantages over APTX-HD - they are pretty much same type codecs with a bit different config for bands.


----------



## tim0chan

daniel1st said:


> CSR8675 definitely supports LDAC and I am currently using fiio btr3 which has similiar solutions with CSR8675 + AK4376a, that supports LDAC and all aptX codings (normal, HD, LL)~


Btr3 is available alr?????


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

SubMash said:


> I have a bad experience with guys who jump on making clones. And I live and work in China, so, yes, bad experience.
> 
> Battery size doesn't matter - what matters is advertised and verified work time. And right now it's almost 2x difference.
> I've no idea what is "resisting disturbance", but es100 is quite durable while, yes, it's simple.
> ...



There seems to be a bunch of these devices appearing, I wouldn't call them clones since they represent the current chip market and they are all looking to make their own package for them.

I think the advantages for LDAC over AptX HD will be compatibility and consistency. I doubt being able to pick the sound quality differences without a higher level DAC.


----------



## SubMash

PiSkyHiFi said:


> There seems to be a bunch of these devices appearing, I wouldn't call them clones since they represent the current chip market and they are all looking to make their own package for them.
> 
> I think the advantages for LDAC over AptX HD will be compatibility and consistency. I doubt being able to pick the sound quality differences without a higher level DAC.


They are clones - they literally doing an exactly same whole thing by specs with tiny changes.
But it's up to them. Consumer electronics market is tough and it's tough to beat China at "time-to-market".

Amp performance is important, DAC is fine already - there is a space for increasing voltage to drive properly high impedance headphones and THD+N is not stellar on low sensitivity ears as well.
And aside from chips used - most important how a thing is done. There are plenty of top DAC solutions with results worse than a low-cost phone. So many ways how you can make BS product, while most people can't hear any difference and just chasing marketing promises.

I personally would not use LDAC over AAC anyway - at the same bitrate AAC is a clear winner and top end bitrate is a unicorn that works only in perfect RF conditions which are not available in real life.
And Windows 10 only supports SBC/APTX, so LDAC doesn't add much here, while there are no sources that support LDAC and not AAC (maybe Sony phones, idk).
So I hope Radsone is not going to put themselves in money draining situation - chasing every consumer request makes the consumer happy until competitors kill you.

P.S. I'm not opening codec discussion again, so I won't bite on any unsupported argues about it.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

SubMash said:


> They are clones - they literally doing an exactly same whole thing by specs with tiny changes.
> But it's up to them. Consumer electronics market is tough and it's tough to beat China at "time-to-market".
> 
> Amp performance is important, DAC is fine already - there is a space for increasing voltage to drive properly high impedance headphones and THD+N is not stellar on low sensitivity ears as well.
> ...



I'm just saying they aren't clones because they are all doing the same thing, even these guys - it's engineering, none of these devices would be possible without the the available chip-sets, so, they're either all clones of each other or simply packaged devices based on what's available. There isn't a device that does this kind of thing without one of the generic chip-sets. At least ES100 has a unique App and a unique CEO.

We've already gone through the whole codec thing, suffice to say, more options means more flexibility and more compatibility.


----------



## wslee (Jul 2, 2018)

@SubMash, @PiSkyHiFi:

Appreciate your input!

I think Fiio has been doing great and we can't be a competitor of theirs,
assuming the company size, age, sales and all others, at the moment.

One thing I've learned, the consumers are honest and smart enough far more than what we expect, giving us lots of inspiration.
We can't cheat and we can't hit-and-run any longer in this era of the collective intelligence.
People surf all the information and compile them to the intelligence they need.

There are lots of similar products on the market and we need to compete them with the real things.
There's no other way.
We're just trying to provide what we believe.

Again, Fiio is doing great and we're also staying their products roadmap tuned.
They give us the inspiration and the users also give us the inspiration.

Anyway, we're very happy to go with the other major set makers for the same goal.

Appreciate your kind support!
WS


----------



## daniel1st

SubMash said:


> I have a bad experience with guys who jump on making clones. And I live and work in China, so, yes, bad experience.
> 
> Battery size doesn't matter - what matters is advertised and verified work time. And right now it's almost 2x difference.
> I've no idea what is "resisting disturbance", but es100 is quite durable while, yes, it's simple.
> ...



You would like to know that back to BTR1, which is on the market even earlier than ES100, they already utilized the solution with CSR8675 + AK4376a, and this model has gained high market recognition since then. So I did not quite get why you throught it as a clone, and then who is the ancestor?

I am only an user and a fan of both ES100 and BTR3, and it may not be appropriate to discuss too much about btr3 in this thread at this time so I am not going to comment it more, I think time and market will tell...


----------



## daniel1st

tim0chan said:


> Btr3 is available alr?????


They planned to put it on market late in July~


----------



## waynes world

daniel1st said:


> You would like to know that back to BTR1, which is on the market even earlier than ES100, they already utilized the solution with CSR8675 + AK4376a, and this model has gained high market recognition since then. So I did not quite get why you throught it as a clone, and then who is the ancestor?
> 
> I am only an user and a fan of both ES100 and BTR3, and it may not be appropriate to discuss too much about btr3 in this thread at this time so I am not going to comment it more, I think time and market will tell...



Yeah, you can't call these devices clones. They may have the same general functionality, but there are still plenty of differences. I liked the physical build quality of the BTR1, but the ES100 is an upgrade in many significant  ways (SQ, balanced output, battery life, ability to use as a dac, great phone app & options, great support from Radsone/wslee, frequent firmware/app updates and improvements such as adding ldac etc). The BTR3 might close that gap somewhat, but there will still be enough differences for people to have to put some thought into it.


----------



## p50kombi

SubMash said:


> They are clones - they literally doing an exactly same whole thing by specs with tiny changes.
> But it's up to them. Consumer electronics market is tough and it's tough to beat China at "time-to-market".
> 
> Amp performance is important, DAC is fine already - there is a space for increasing voltage to drive properly high impedance headphones and THD+N is not stellar on low sensitivity ears as well.
> ...


You're never happy whatever radsone does with the es100 anyway. 
Sometimes I wonder why you still keep posting on this thread.


----------



## peonist (Jul 2, 2018)

I think who’s the first dose not matter. Apple’s big successful iPod was not the first mp3 player. Bought my es100 last year through a Kickstarter campaign and quite satisfied with the sound quality, it’s kind of beyond expectation. Not yet tried Fiio receivers, but hope sometime.

One more thing. Specifications do not guarantee SQ. There are so many other factors including pcba, clocks, power scheme, cables, drivers. Ears are the final criteria. Ears are truly wonderful parts.


----------



## parawizard

Fiio lost my support. I am no longer buying their products. I bought and used the BTR1 before I knew about the ES100. 

The BTR1 was just disposable. They did not make it updatable or they didn't want to go through the hassle of doing so. They released without AAC support then started shipping units with AAC later. They did zero post ship updates. They have annoying non configurable tones that were way to loud on some of my IEMs. 

I honestly feel it is a waste to iterate software functionality with hardware iterations only. I really want to support companies that do such a good job as Radsone is doing. They are constantly improving the ES100. The software is great and keeps getting better. They aren't making waste by constantly iterating through cheaper models of products. 

It's obvious that Radsone has some great values. Wslee is doing a great job. LDAC support being added is amazing regardless of the codec debate. They believe in their products. Thanks for being different!


----------



## Jearly410

p50kombi said:


> You're never happy whatever radsone does with the es100 anyway.
> Sometimes I wonder why you still keep posting on this thread.


Even though the horse is thoroughly dead and beaten about codecs, and that @SubMash can be a bit abrasive, he’s indirectly taught me a lot about audio in general through this thread so I’m happy to have him.

I’ve also noticed @SubMash continually educates himself and will admit when he is incorrect and fixes whatever flaw was in past comments. As a casual observer I really appreciate and respect that. 

The conversations @wslee has with all of us also has taught me a lot about the inner workings of audio, so I thank him as well.


----------



## m4rkw

I'm not getting into the argument, just to add that I think Radsone are F*CK*NG AWESOME for the way they interact with us on here and respond to feature requests. I've never encountered this kind of community support from an electronics manufacturer before but I love it. As a result I've been shouting about the ES100 to everyone and anyone who'll listen and have a bunch of friends who have them now.

The best thing we can do to support Radsone is to get as many people to buy the thing as possible.


----------



## daniel1st

parawizard said:


> Fiio lost my support. I am no longer buying their products. I bought and used the BTR1 before I knew about the ES100.
> 
> The BTR1 was just disposable. They did not make it updatable or they didn't want to go through the hassle of doing so. They released without AAC support then started shipping units with AAC later. They did zero post ship updates. They have annoying non configurable tones that were way to loud on some of my IEMs.
> 
> ...



As I know, btr1 started to support aac since version 2.0, and you can ship your old one back to fiio for free upgrade.

btr1 is the first pure bluetooth amp product of fiio and released quite early in this market, they were lack of experience and somewhat blind of user needs at that time.
Starting from later products like current μbtr and coming btr3, they support firmware update and as I know, they are developing corresponding apps in which area radsone has been doing quite well.
I may anticipate upcoming fierce competition of this market and I expect to see what radsone and fiio bring me the next superise~ 

Looking forward to the ES100 armed with LDAC~


----------



## m4rkw

Jearly410 said:


> Even though the horse is thoroughly dead and beaten about codecs, and that @SubMash can be a bit abrasive, he’s indirectly taught me a lot about audio in general through this thread so I’m happy to have him.
> 
> I’ve also noticed @SubMash continually educates himself and will admit when he is incorrect and fixes whatever flaw was in past comments. As a casual observer I really appreciate and respect that.



+1


----------



## SubMash

p50kombi said:


> You're never happy whatever radsone does with the es100 anyway.
> Sometimes I wonder why you still keep posting on this thread.


You got it wrong, but I know why you think so. I'm impressed with what radsone is doing and wish them all luck. LDAC is uneasy decision they have to do that will impact their business for sure. And I only hope they calculated it right. Fight Vs Fiio is tough - Fiio is much larger and has more ways to destroy small potent teams.

I advertise through my network radsone a lot and while it's not going to change a picture - I know around few dozen people who bought their products based on my advice directly. I also aware that answering my tough questions here swayed way more people in favor of radsone.

So don't take it wrong - if I had a time I would invest in radsone directly. I like what they do and hope to see them prosper.


----------



## SubMash (Jul 3, 2018)

Unfortunately, with Fiio coming its necessary to move on to stay unique. Marketing of Fiio is more powerful to convince new people emotionally. Just better is not enough. Some things have to be done unique in hardware. So maybe: higher voltage amp, ip68 rubberized thin design in "behind the neck" format, fw update over bt, more modern minimalistic ID, tube format with single line display hanging on a cable/clip with jacks on top and bottom and screen autorotation, anti-clipping mode with sound normalizer on the phone side, noise suppressor and better mic for ambience mode.

Fiio is here, so don't response on those things. I suggest other guys to throw their ideas for next hardware. Or even do closed idea collection for next hw from users in the app. Like small popup in the next update with simple ask for help. This way you will get more statistical data on what people want to have in es200.

P.S. Don't forget to start advertising and learning how to make it profitable. Also make more personal blog and let people connect to your brand in easier to read format than forum (Facebook is more structured). Make more instrumented tests to show superiority (geeks like it and they are stronger at advertising to their friends). Your brand can be built on a real support and community - Fiio is not strong with that. And find external designer for website and ID (sorry, but they are somewhat not modern at all)


----------



## smorgar

Im so hyped about the LDAC support!
Been wanting to try LDAC and see how it compares to Aptx-HD an soon i can.
Thank you Radsone!

Btw, wouldn't it be nice to be able to change the name of the saveable EQ presets? Now its PRE-1-4 and i save differens EQ presets for differens headphones. Quite often i forget wich is wich. Even if you only get 3-5 letters if would do much for the user/me


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

smorgar said:


> Im so hyped about the LDAC support!
> Been wanting to try LDAC and see how it compares to Aptx-HD an soon i can.
> Thank you Radsone!
> 
> Btw, wouldn't it be nice to be able to change the name of the saveable EQ presets? Now its PRE-1-4 and i save differens EQ presets for differens headphones. Quite often i forget wich is wich. Even if you only get 3-5 letters if would do much for the user/me



It's quite possible LDAC support will simply reach more people than AptX HD, it's good they fight it out, as it is good ES100 adds their support.

I'm going to refer to them as Hi-Res codecs, as they theoretically carry more potential source information than Redbook 16 bit, 44.1 KHz, just as it says on the Earstudio homepage.

So, if anyone disagrees with that, take issue with the Earstudio website directly, so you don't blame me for everything, quote the bits from the site you think are crap, that way I don't have to carry the torch for the math.


----------



## SubMash

While we are there - what's up with aptx LL? That is useful thing for watching movies on something dumb enough that doesn't have picture delay option. You can also make some kind of test in the app that will measure real delay of audio and show how on this equipment set different codec will impact it...


----------



## daniel1st

PiSkyHiFi said:


> It's quite possible LDAC support will simply reach more people than AptX HD, it's good they fight it out, as it is good ES100 adds their support.
> 
> I'm going to refer to them as Hi-Res codecs, as they theoretically carry more potential source information than Redbook 16 bit, 44.1 KHz, just as it says on the Earstudio homepage.
> 
> So, if anyone disagrees with that, take issue with the Earstudio website directly, so you don't blame me for everything, quote the bits from the site you think are crap, that way I don't have to carry the torch for the math.



I would also like to regard the new codecs like LDAC/LHDC as Hi-Res codecs, and I have attached the golden Hi-Res label to my ES100 for fun~ 

Theoretically the codecs are still lossy ones but they are really very closed to Hi-Res level, which carry more souce information and offer audience more music details.
However, the tradeoff is stability and range limitation of connections. The connections quality would be highly impacted when using LDAC in complex WIFI environment, or in somewhere crowded with people, especially at audio-quality-first mode. I and my friends tried various devices from different brands including native Sony ones, but more or less, all suffer from similar problems.

So AptX-HD should still play an important role, at least for me, and it is my alternative choice when/where LDAC becomes unstable. I once throught AptX-HD is mandatory and LDAC is only an add-on, and that is one reason I chosed ES100 against AT-PHA55BT in the first place.


----------



## m4rkw

Anyone know where I can buy a set of hi-res ears?


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

m4rkw said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a set of hi-res ears?



Try some decent planar-magnetics, or if you have the dough, the Focal Utopia headphones or better and you'll soon discover why the quality of the source matters.

You already have hi-res ears I suspect.


----------



## Cane (Jul 3, 2018)

SubMash said:


> While we are there - what's up with aptx LL? That is useful thing for watching movies on something dumb enough that doesn't have picture delay option. You can also make some kind of test in the app that will measure real delay of audio and show how on this equipment set different codec will impact it...



Have not heard of it before, but would be good. I watch a lot of videos with BT and headphones. Qualcomms's site mentioned that it is backwards compatible. So perhaps it it easy to implement. Didn't find any info on license though.


----------



## alpha421

By far the best purchase I've made for wireless audio. Love the ambient feature and Android app.  Looking forward to LDAC support.


----------



## Lurk650

alpha421 said:


> By far the best purchase I've made for wireless audio. Love the ambient feature and Android app.  Looking forward to LDAC support.


All the cables I have from you sound great with it too haha


----------



## alpha421




----------



## peonist

peonist said:


> I think who’s the first dose not matter. Apple’s big successful iPod was not the first mp3 player. Bought my es100 last year through a Kickstarter campaign and quite satisfied with the sound quality, it’s kind of beyond expectation. Not yet tried Fiio receivers, but hope sometime.
> 
> One more thing. Specifications do not guarantee SQ. There are so many other factors including pcba, clocks, power scheme, cables, drivers. Ears are the final criteria. Ears are truly wonderful parts.



Edit. : It’s a trivia, but to make things clear. Looking back, there was only one aptx hd receiver, Astell&Kern XB10 in the market when considering earstudio June 2017. No btr1 that time.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

peonist said:


> Edit. : It’s a trivia, but to make things clear. Looking back, there was only one aptx hd receiver, Astell&Kern XB10 in the market when considering earstudio June 2017. No btr1 that time.



I concur on that... Now we have generic transmitters and receivers everywhere, mainly because it's Bluetooth 5.0 !!! Now I can play all my "MP5"s on it!


----------



## peonist

PiSkyHiFi said:


> I concur on that... Now we have generic transmitters and receivers everywhere, mainly because it's Bluetooth 5.0 !!! Now I can play all my "MP5"s on it!


yeah.. transition to high quality bluetooth products. btw. what do you mean “MP5”?


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

peonist said:


> yeah.. transition to high quality bluetooth products. btw. what do you mean “MP5”?



Back when I lived in China 10 years ago, I'd go through the huge technology markets looking through the latest tech and haggling prices with the booth sized businesses that sold the latest thing.

They had advertised MP5 players, I kid you not, they thought the 4 in MP4 was a revision number, you know, because MP3.

Now there is the marketing spin and hype, luckily the actual underlying technologies has nothing to do with any of the labeling - most of them knew this too, they just assessed each person on their merits and started with the best BS to sell something until you proved you knew something.


----------



## daniel1st

peonist said:


> Edit. : It’s a trivia, but to make things clear. Looking back, there was only one aptx hd receiver, Astell&Kern XB10 in the market when considering earstudio June 2017. No btr1 that time.



Depending on how do you see it~
June 2017 is the first campaign time of ES100, and as you know, it would take months for the products to really be in the market if/after the campaign is success, so the first batch of ES100 should be around Sep. 2017 (or maybe later) according to Kickstarter?
I did not buy btr1 but in my impression, I saw this product in the market around July 2017. Correct me if I am wrong by my bad memory~


----------



## daniel1st

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Back when I lived in China 10 years ago, I'd go through the huge technology markets looking through the latest tech and haggling prices with the booth sized businesses that sold the latest thing.
> 
> They had advertised MP5 players, I kid you not, they thought the 4 in MP4 was a revision number, you know, because MP3.
> 
> Now there is the marketing spin and hype, luckily the actual underlying technologies has nothing to do with any of the labeling - most of them knew this too, they just assessed each person on their merits and started with the best BS to sell something until you proved you knew something.



I also remembered the joke of "MP5", and it was even captured by newspapers at that time~ lol
It was blowout time of electronic market in China ten years ago. Every businessman would like to take a share of the spoils. The market was in chaos but at the sametime there were many bussiness opportunities.
Ebb tide and see the real gold, many great companies just started since that time.


----------



## peonist

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Back when I lived in China 10 years ago, I'd go through the huge technology markets looking through the latest tech and haggling prices with the booth sized businesses that sold the latest thing.
> 
> They had advertised MP5 players, I kid you not, they thought the 4 in MP4 was a revision number, you know, because MP3.
> 
> Now there is the marketing spin and hype, luckily the actual underlying technologies has nothing to do with any of the labeling - most of them knew this too, they just assessed each person on their merits and started with the best BS to sell something until you proved you knew something.


mp5 players.. lol
But it seems that Chinese also make quite good products now..


----------



## Sgt. Ear Ache

Quick question re: the ES100...what kind of power does it put out?  Is it able to drive moderately demanding full-size phones with some authority?


----------



## peter123 (Jul 6, 2018)

Sgt. Ear Ache said:


> Quick question re: the ES100...what kind of power does it put out?  Is it able to drive moderately demanding full-size phones with some authority?



Yes, it works OK even with the HD650 and HD800S. Of course there's better sources for those headphones but they're definitely listenable with the ES100.

Edit: this is with the balanced output


----------



## Koolpep

Sgt. Ear Ache said:


> Quick question re: the ES100...what kind of power does it put out?  Is it able to drive moderately demanding full-size phones with some authority?



I think this can answer a few bits and pieces....
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-6#post-13997858

Some people drive their HD6XX with the 2.5mm balanced output with double voltage set and love the sound quality. Reddit thread. Havent tried it yet myself, but will do so soon.


----------



## Lurk650

I have the Amiron Home, 250ohm, 102db sensitivity. Not terribly hard to drive but loves power. I have a balanced cable for it. Will test later with the ES100. Sounded good from my M3s. Mainly run with a 2.5 to 3.5 adapter to my Burson DAC


----------



## Sgt. Ear Ache

Yeah I'm just talking about stuff like my AKG K240s and HE400i cans.  Nothing overly demanding...


----------



## rafaelo

I enjoy listening HD6XX so much from my unbalanced connection but you just made me order a UK hand made very reasonably priced balanced cable.  Let's see if the balanced connection can compete with es100 connected to my little bear.


----------



## Cane (Jul 7, 2018)

Seems like Amazon's UK site delivers outside of UK now. Hope the others will change soon to.


----------



## ElcomeSoft

I'm driving a pair of Fiio F9 Pro IEMs with the ES100 and the balanced cable. The ES100 lifts them a couple of steps above my Pixel 2 XL source and the balanced cable takes them another bump up in quality of output... But they make me really appreciate my Denon AVR-X2000 and Wharfedale Reva 2's when I get down some weekend armchair listening.

I don't think the x2 voltage mode would be suitable for these little iems but electricity terms are not my forte.

My only complaint about the ES100 is the clip. It is ridiculously weak to the point of being nigh useless. I have to be very careful when I'm walking just to make sure it doesn't slip or fall off which it can do if you look at them the wrong way.


----------



## Marco Angel

Hi there, im now taking in consideration the ES100 since i had problems with the BT connections on the Fiio RC-BT and was looking for the new BTR3 (i saw someone having the same problems with the BTR1)
On paper the ES100 looks incredible. and feels like the right choice
Will try to keep up with the thread =D


----------



## waynes world

Marco Angel said:


> On paper the ES100 looks incredible. and feels like the right choice



I haven't read of many (if any?) people who have been disappointed with it. If it ticks off all of your requirements, it's an easy choice


----------



## danixx (Jul 8, 2018)

I received mine couple days ago and I couldn't be happier with this little device, the sound is very detailed, the voices are clear, everything sounds real. The Android app is well made and works without problems, the Eq is simple usable and functional.
Updating the firmware was little trouble entering in dfu mode but finally got it right.
Works perfect in my galaxy s8+ and is a shame that aptx-hd is missing .
Tested the es100 with cheaper Huawei p smart in aptx-hd and the sound was amazing, I would wait for the Ldac codec update in the es100 to use with galaxy s8+,  and also hope the manufacturer and developer of this powerful device carry on  with updates even if they make new models in the future.
Meanwhile I will write a good review in amazon.es where I bought it.


----------



## Marco Angel

danixx said:


> I received mine couple days ago and I couldn't be happier with this little device, the sound is very detailed, the voices are clear, everything sounds real. The Android app is well made and works without problems, the Eq is simple usable and functional.
> Updating the firmware was little trouble entering in dfu mode but finally got it right.
> Works perfect in my galaxy s8+ and is a shame that aptx-hd is missing .
> Tested the es100 with cheaper Huawei p smart in aptx-hd and the sound was amazing, I would wait for the Ldac codec update in the es100 to use with galaxy s8+,  and also hope the manufacturer and developer of this powerful device carry on  with updates even if they make new models in the future.
> Meanwhile I will write a good review in amazon.es where I bought it.


So what is the codec it uses as default in your S8?


----------



## danixx

Marco Angel said:


> So what is the codec it uses as default in your S8?


The default codec is aptx. There are others available to choose in developer options like aac, ldac or samsung hd but not aptx-hd, maybe the phone is not provided with the hardware or the samsung update to run it, but definitely Oreo enables all the codecs for compatible hardware.


----------



## Marco Angel

@wslee Do Radsone is thinking in making a future upgrade of the ES100 in the short term? just for the sake of considering in buying any upgrade version of it


----------



## CardigdanWalk (Jul 8, 2018)

Marco Angel said:


> @wslee Do Radsone is thinking in making a future upgrade of the ES100 in the short term? just for the sake of considering in buying any upgrade version of it



This has been answered before. (See quote below)

 They are not going to release anything unless it can offer a substantial improvement and there is nothing that looks like it can on the immediate horizon.

Thankfully they are still working hard to improve the current version and they are also working on implementing LDAC support too (and presumerbaly absorbing the licensing costs) although I think they would be more than entitled to charge more for the device once it is rolled out!

So in short, buy it now and enjoy!



wslee said:


> Appreciate all of your interest and encouragement toward us and ES100.
> 
> Currently, we're working on the portable USB DAC, ES200, targeting Rocky Mountain Audio Fest this October.
> ES200 is not a Bluetooth receiver, but a high-resolution USB DAC.
> ...


----------



## Marco Angel

CardigdanWalk said:


> This has been answered before. (See quote below)
> 
> They are not going to release anything unless it can offer a substantial improvement and there is nothing that looks like it can on the immediate horizon.
> 
> ...


Thanks! i missed that. I feel confident in buying it as soon my wallet allow me =D


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Well personally I'd happily buy a ES100 MK II if it provided mostly design and battery upgrades.


----------



## subtec

C_Lindbergh said:


> Well personally I'd happily buy a ES100 MK II if it provided mostly design and battery upgrades.


x2

I chose the ES100 over the others based partly on its longer battery life, but I'd gladly take more, 18+ hours ideally.

Would also be interesting to see an easily swappable battery in a common size, like a 10440. Probably some reason why no one has done it though.


----------



## SubMash

subtec said:


> x2
> 
> I chose the ES100 over the others based partly on its longer battery life, but I'd gladly take more, 18+ hours ideally.
> 
> Would also be interesting to see an easily swappable battery in a common size, like a 10440. Probably some reason why no one has done it though.


I can tell you reasons since I'm in the business of manufacturing consumer electronics:
1. Exchangeable battery compartment eats a lot of space. Especially when battery is small I can guarantee that it will be many times smaller capacity final device for same weight and size.
2. Cost of mechanical structure is more than cost of battery.
3. Most consumers would break or lose device before battery needs a change.
4. Most consumers would not really want to go and buy new battery and they don't need it for daily life.
5. Rechargeable consumer grade lithium battery many times more expensive than pvc industrial cells for embedded use.

So making battery swappable makes every actually important property worse and makes almost no real advantage for absolute majority of users.


----------



## subtec

SubMash said:


> I can tell you reasons since I'm in the business of manufacturing consumer electronics:
> 1. Exchangeable battery compartment eats a lot of space. Especially when battery is small I can guarantee that it will be many times smaller capacity final device for same weight and size.
> 2. Cost of mechanical structure is more than cost of battery.
> 3. Most consumers would break or lose device before battery needs a change.
> ...


Well, the advantage is you can swap out the battery when it runs down instead of having to charge it. That seems useful to me.


----------



## Marco Angel

The ES100 checks almost every feature a person could desire, a improvement would be a metal frame with plastics (no glass). bigger battery, and USB-C. I like the swappable battery idea, although it would double it size even with the same specs.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

SubMash said:


> I can tell you reasons since I'm in the business of manufacturing consumer electronics:
> 1. Exchangeable battery compartment eats a lot of space. Especially when battery is small I can guarantee that it will be many times smaller capacity final device for same weight and size.
> 2. Cost of mechanical structure is more than cost of battery.
> 3. Most consumers would break or lose device before battery needs a change.
> ...



Most of the issue is to do with costs considering the nature of LiPo batteries - they prefer being in a sealed bag rather than a container and I agree with most of the issues you've raised, except that in the the evolution of devices, it is the manufacturer that has issues - just about every consumer would prefer the choice of a removable battery, but might not be prepared to pay what's required to have it. obviously, if the manufacturer sells more products because they are disposable, that's another benefit for the manufacturer.

It's not really the consumers fault, it is entirely to do with the process being expensive.


----------



## SubMash

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Most of the issue is to do with costs considering the nature of LiPo batteries - they prefer being in a sealed bag rather than a container and I agree with most of the issues you've raised, except that in the the evolution of devices, it is the manufacturer that has issues - just about every consumer would prefer the choice of a removable battery, but might not be prepared to pay what's required to have it. obviously, if the manufacturer sells more products because they are disposable, that's another benefit for the manufacturer.
> 
> It's not really the consumers fault, it is entirely to do with the process being expensive.


If cost was the only issue - it would be true. But reality is that exchangeable battery is significantly more bulky device.


----------



## p50kombi

The best just got better...Wow.... 
Well done Radsone and thanks @wslee for the continued support...

hinthint...check the latest on ear-studio website...


----------



## C_Lindbergh

v1.3.0.zip (Download)
- Sony LDAC support (44.1/48/88.2/96KHz @ 24-bit)
- Added Battery Care feature to help maximize the battery life
- Added Auto Power On/Off upon the presence of USB power


Im amazed by this support! 

The battery care, how does it work?


----------



## p50kombi

C_Lindbergh said:


> v1.3.0.zip (Download)
> - Sony LDAC support (44.1/48/88.2/96KHz @ 24-bit)
> - Added Battery Care feature to help maximize the battery life
> - Added Auto Power On/Off upon the presence of USB power
> ...



From what I can see in the app, it cuts charging at 80-90% instead of charging it to 100%.
I know there's much debate on how to best treat LiPo batteries so I'm not going to comment if this is better or not, the opinions on this can be found by googling and are widely spread 
I simply do not know which way is better.


----------



## manukmanohar (Jul 9, 2018)

C_Lindbergh said:


> v1.3.0.zip (Download)
> - Sony LDAC support (44.1/48/88.2/96KHz @ 24-bit)
> - Added Battery Care feature to help maximize the battery life
> - Added Auto Power On/Off upon the presence of USB power
> ...



Have to agree with you on that. Amazing support. I'm so happy, that LDAC support is here. 
This is what makes Radsone stand above the rest. I've owned quite a few portable dac/amps/players, and absolutely none of them would even come anywhere close to the continuous improvements, Radsone keeps churning out.

Hats off!! @wslee


----------



## C_Lindbergh (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm having major issues entering into DFU mode, when i do press the power button and then connect the led goes completely away, yet its not in DFU mode. Then after that I cant start the device again without reseting it or reseting the USB connection to my PC.  Worked fine to update on the last time tho..

I also ran the script with admin setting.

edit: Worked now... I ran the script from the wrong folder.


----------



## SubMash (Jul 9, 2018)

Well, LDAC and power features are cool.

But I'm puzzled how one would be auto forcing LDAC?
If I block AAC and APTX it falls back to SBC and only through developer options I can enforce LDAC. Certainly, after disconnect, it falls back to SBC.
If I enable AAC - it goes to AAC every time.

iPhone doesn't support LDAC. That means pretty much everybody going to have the same story - LDAC won't be actually used on a daily basis. While Radsone will be paying license fees for it.

How to fix that? I assume something about priorities should be done here - AAC is higher priority for example.

P.S. 900Kbit can't sustain at all doesn't matter buffer or conditions. 600Kbit loses connection from time to time.

*Edit: Found how to fix* - go to device BT settings and turn on LDAC on it. Except don't know how to fix 44.1kHz.


----------



## b1uemchen (Jul 9, 2018)

Cant seem to get ldac running on my samsug s8 with the earstudio. When i choose the ldac codec in bluetooth settings the earstuido app dies and restarts changing to sbc from atpx. Cant even see ldac in the codec list in earstudio app. Running fw 1.3.0


----------



## SubMash (Jul 9, 2018)

Update app

P.S. Thanks for screenshot - I found how to fix LDAC to stick! If only I also knew how to fix it at 44kHz now instead of useless 96khz.


----------



## p50kombi

b1uemchen said:


> Cant seem to get ldac running on my samsug s8 with the earstudio. When i choose the ldac codec in bluetooth settings the earstuido app dies and restarts changing to sbc from atpx. Cant even see ldac in the codec list in earstudio app. Running fw 1.3.0


Did you update the app to latest version?


----------



## b1uemchen

thx guys. Always something you forget


----------



## b1uemchen

SubMash said:


> Update app
> 
> P.S. Thanks for screenshot - I found how to fix LDAC to stick! If only I also knew how to fix it at 44kHz now instead of useless 96khz.



If you're using android you can set bluetooth sampelrate in the developers options menu


----------



## SubMash

b1uemchen said:


> If you're using android you can set bluetooth sampelrate in the developers options menu


Unfortunately it works only until reconnection.


----------



## lucifero13

awesone job to wslee and the whole team of Radsone!


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

lucifero13 said:


> awesone job to wslee and the whole team of Radsone!



Awesone : The type of awesome you experience when you are using the Radsone ES100.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

SubMash said:


> Well, LDAC and power features are cool.
> 
> 
> iPhone doesn't support LDAC. That means pretty much everybody going to have the same story - LDAC won't be actually used on a daily basis. While Radsone will be paying license fees for it.
> ...



Are you kidding me, not everyone has an Iphone... LDAC is a standard Bluetooth codect after Android 8.0, meaning that nearly every android device in a couple of years will support LDAC. Also when it comes to buyer of this product I'm fairly certain most android users will already have a pretty new android phone that supports LDAC.


----------



## SubMash

Wow, there is also now EQ presets names can be changed!


----------



## SubMash

C_Lindbergh said:


> Are you kidding me, not everyone has an Iphone... LDAC is a standard Bluetooth codect after Android 8.0, meaning that nearly every android device in a couple of years will support LDAC. Also when it comes to buyer of this product I'm fairly certain most android users will already have a pretty new android phone that supports LDAC.


Chill out, mate. I found how to fix it already and updated post


----------



## zolom (Jul 9, 2018)

Sorry if this issue was addressed before.
With my LG V30+ which provide better audio quality? LDAC 24bit or APTX-HD 24bit?

The system default on my LG V30+ (when connecting to the ES100) is now LDAC, although I can change it via  _Settings/Developer Options_

Thanks


----------



## SubMash

zolom said:


> Sorry if this issue was addressed before.
> With my LG V30+ which provide better audio quality? LDAC 24bit or APTX-HD 24bit
> 
> The system default on my LG V30+ (when connecting to the ES100) is now LDAC, although I can change it via my Settings/Developer Options
> ...


I would assume LDAC - it's adaptive to connection quality.

Quick first test results: on Mosquito test https://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_mosquito.php APTX makes horrible clipping noise, *LDAC doesn't do clipping noise* but have quite an audible aliasing except 300kBit connection where I assume it's just ditching high frequencies completely. Change of frequency of codec doesn't change anything - aliasing is there, but *finally - no clipping*.


----------



## eminos

Hi everyone!

I was finally able to order the ES100 to Sweden from Amazon UK. I'm expecting it in a few days.
I ordered the Beyerdynamic iDX 200 iE as well (https://europe.beyerdynamic.com/idx-200-ie.html). I'm a bit worried they won't work with the ES100 because of the remote control on the cable (and extra pins on the connector). Does anyone know if headphones with remotes work with the ES100? I don't care about the remote not working, I just don't want to break the ES100.

BTW, what do you pros think about the iDX 200 iE? Crap compared to your pro IEMs? 

I have an other question as well.
In USB DAC mode with Windows 10. Will the ES100 work in low latency applications like music production? Does it support the new Windows WASAPI or ASIO4ALL?

/E


----------



## p50kombi

zolom said:


> Sorry if this issue was addressed before.
> With my LG V30+ which provide better audio quality? LDAC 24bit or APTX-HD 24bit?
> 
> The system default on my LG V30+ (when connecting to the ES100) is now LDAC, although I can change it via  _Settings/Developer Options_
> ...


https://www.androidauthority.com/sony-ldac-codec-790690/


----------



## abrody

possibly a stupid question - do i need source files at a bitrate equal to/greater than LDAC's 990kbps to obtain any benefit of LDAC?  like, there's no point using spotify extreme quality or the like?


----------



## tim0chan

abrody said:


> possibly a stupid question - do i need source files at a bitrate equal to/greater than LDAC's 990kbps to obtain any benefit of LDAC?  like, there's no point using spotify extreme quality or the like?


spotify extreme is 320kb/s mp3. no oproblems there


----------



## kolbo

Anyone got the updated iOS app yet? It does not yet seem to be updated in the US app store.


----------



## slumber86

For Italian people out there, now you can buy EarStudio directly from Amazon Italy. Just ordered one, high hopes here


----------



## SubMash

tim0chan said:


> spotify extreme is 320kb/s mp3. no oproblems there


It's Vorbis, but even with MP3 it's very transparent at 320kbit. And anyway doesn't matter - no connection of music bitrate vs Bluetooth.


----------



## abrody

tim0chan said:


> spotify extreme is 320kb/s mp3. no oproblems there





SubMash said:


> It's Vorbis, but even with MP3 it's very transparent at 320kbit. And anyway doesn't matter - no connection of music bitrate vs Bluetooth.



maybe you could expand on this a bit. wouldnt the bitrate of the source file dictate whether (and to what extent) it is being compressed by the applicable codec?

my original point/question was essentially that.  if i'm using files that, say, AAC can support...then I assume there is no benefit to using a codec capable of carrying more kbps in respect of those same files.


----------



## SubMash

abrody said:


> maybe you could expand on this a bit. wouldnt the bitrate of the source file dictate whether (and to what extent) it is being compressed by the applicable codec?
> 
> my original point/question was essentially that.  if i'm using files that, say, AAC can support...then I assume there is no benefit to using a codec capable of carrying more kbps in respect of those same files.


1. Doesn't matter what was the audio file codec - it will be uncompressed before it will be compressed for BT transmission. Under no circumstance, it will be otherwise.
2. Bitrate is not a definition of quality. The same codec with different settings can make 30% different bitrate for comparable quality. Codec to codec its 2-4 times difference - AAC 250 kbit is better quality than APTX 500 kbit.
3. I assume you mixed up compression bitrate and sampling rate - one is how many bits per second are used for compressed data, another - how many samples of signal per second is taken. They have nothing in common


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

SubMash said:


> 1. Doesn't matter what was the audio file codec - it will be uncompressed before it will be compressed for BT transmission. Under no circumstance, it will be otherwise.
> 2. Bitrate is not a definition of quality. The same codec with different settings can make 30% different bitrate for comparable quality. Codec to codec its 2-4 times difference - AAC 250 kbit is better quality than APTX 500 kbit.
> 3. I assume you mixed up compression bitrate and sampling rate - one is how many bits per second are used for compressed data, another - how many samples of signal per second is taken. They have nothing in common



We've been through all of this before and I believe the math leads to different conclusions, look back through the thread if you like.


----------



## waynes world

C_Lindbergh said:


> v1.3.0.zip (Download)
> - Sony LDAC support (44.1/48/88.2/96KHz @ 24-bit)
> - Added Battery Care feature to help maximize the battery life
> - Added Auto Power On/Off upon the presence of USB power
> ...



Apparently I am now listening to Radiohead from my S7 through the ES100 using the LDAC codec.

@wslee I have said it before, but I'll say it again....

You and




 

*ROCK!*

Thank you very much.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

abrody said:


> maybe you could expand on this a bit. wouldnt the bitrate of the source file dictate whether (and to what extent) it is being compressed by the applicable codec?
> 
> my original point/question was essentially that.  if i'm using files that, say, AAC can support...then I assume there is no benefit to using a codec capable of carrying more kbps in respect of those same files.



They are both lossy, but very slightly differently - it's guaranteed you will lose a little bit of quality when combining lossy codecs each time, but many say this doesn't impact overall sound quality.

It might be best to simply use the highest rate possible, since the available jumps are larger than 30%, this overcomes any possible codec efficiency difference (352Kbps to 576Kbps to 990 Kbps), especially since the higher codecs reproduce into 24 bits, they are generally a good choice for any possible source.

If however, you experience quality loss and/or signal drop, then factor that into the codec choice too.

I don't have any solid reproducible evidence to go against the claims of each respective codec. Research them.


----------



## SubMash

It's still possible that there is a bug in aptx codec in es100. I don't have same issue on any other receiver. Transmitter doesn't change behaviour. I gave up with this subject before since AAC works great, but now I see that LDAC is not clicking at all at exact same settings. I can instantly switch between 2 codecs and this math overflow clicking noise is there on aptx only. I have same thing with 2 es100, so it's not a hardware defect either.

Aptx is still what I have to use to connect to windows laptop, since no AAC/LDAC is there... On mosquito test its extreme, but any source with frequencies above 16khz and I can hear those clicks like RF interference.

So, I don't know maybe it's worth looking into that?


----------



## waynes world

SubMash said:


> If only I also knew how to fix it at 44kHz now instead of useless 96khz.





SubMash said:


> Unfortunately it works only until reconnection.



Anything a mere mortal like myself would notice or care about?


----------



## SubMash (Jul 9, 2018)

waynes world said:


> Anything a mere mortal like myself would notice or care about?


I don't know. But I assume that not wasting bandwidth for things nobody can hear (>20khz) means adding more bandwidth for valuable data that I can hear. I also not feeling necessary to rely on Android 44.1->96 khz conversion. Aliasing is inevitable there (and I passed blind test on simple converters) and I don't think that stock android likes to waste precious battery on fancy conversion algorithms. I don't care if YouTube is converted from 48 to 44 - I'm not there for a audiophile reasons. But I do care about music fidelity and since adaptive is falling down to 330kbit quite often, I assume it makes sense to give some extra bits for it to be at MP3 192 level at least.

I like that LDAC is 24 bit - that allows me to use some DSP like truefi on the phone. Few extra bits can help here as well.

I don't have time now for noise level testing. But anyone here can do it with rmaa.

Edit: just found that s8+ is 48khz....
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.levien.audiobuffersize&hl=en


----------



## Lunar Eclipse

@wslee You and Radsone are truly an example for others to follow. May all your kittens have mittens, good sir!


----------



## SubMash (Jul 9, 2018)

I checked, there is apparently reasonable conversion before bt transmission so 44.1/48 doesn't matter much - aliasing is quite low and mostly at 48->44.1. But saving bandwidth is useful.

330kbit mode of LDAC is horrible - it has a lot of harmonics (more than aptx, but no clicks) at the top and cuts above 17khz everything. 660 is ok, 990 is too unstable. Adaptive is ok while it's not falling to 330.


----------



## waynes world

SubMash said:


> I checked, there is apparently reasonable conversion before bt transmission so 44.1/48 doesn't matter much - aliasing is quite low and mostly at 48->44.1. But saving bandwidth is useful.
> 
> 330kbit mode of LDAC is horrible - it has a lot of harmonics (more than aptx, but no clicks) at the top and cuts above 17khz everything. 660 is ok, 990 is too unstable. Adaptive is ok while it's not falling to 330.



When I first tried 990, it was sounding unstable. But it seemed to recover and has been playing nicely for a while. We'll see how it goes, but I will probably end up switching to 660 or adaptive.


----------



## C_Lindbergh (Jul 9, 2018)

4.6 stars on Amazon.com, 4.8  on Amazon.de and "just" 4.0 on Amazon.co.uk! Keep those reviews coming folks, Radsone deserve every postive review they can get.

Just hope you fix full Europe delivery from Amazon.de soon! Many of us in mainland Europe can get the free shipping from the german Amazon store.


----------



## waynes world

C_Lindbergh said:


> 4.6 stars on Amazon.com, 4.8  on Amazon.de and "just" 4.0 on Amazon.co.uk! Keep those reviews coming folks, Radsone deserve every postive review they can get.
> 
> Just hope you fix full Europe delivery from Amazon.de soon! Many of us in mainland Europe can get the free shipping from the german Amazon store.



Thanks for the reminder. It was already a solid 5 stars on amazon.ca, so I just made it more solid


----------



## motor2110 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi
Can I launch voice search using the buttons on the ES100?


----------



## zolom

I had just got additional insight into LDAC 24bit here


----------



## p50kombi

zolom said:


> I had just got additional insight into LDAC 24bit here


haha..exact same link I sent you yesterday


----------



## rafaelo

eminos said:


> Does it support the new Windows WASAPI or ASIO4ALL?



With my surface book and audirvana for Windows wasapi only when connected to es100 directly.

With surface book and  audirvana windows using my Usbridge as a network streamer ( upnp volumio software) then I was able to use both wasapi and asio even play upsampled DSD although somewhere converted in the process.  But source volume with my USBRIDGE defaults to -20db so not useful for comparison purposes.

After the latest update I could not play with my Usbridge but this is probably a problem with volumio as these distributions quite convoluted and did not have time nor the desire to investigate further.


----------



## parawizard (Jul 10, 2018)

@wslee

Amazing. Thanks for the obvious QA time as well. I see the build date for the firmware. You guys are doing a great job. Thank you for LDAC. The renaming of EQ presets is also helpful addition. Cheers



SubMash said:


> I checked, there is apparently reasonable conversion before bt transmission so 44.1/48 doesn't matter much - aliasing is quite low and mostly at 48->44.1. But saving bandwidth is useful.
> 
> 330kbit mode of LDAC is horrible - it has a lot of harmonics (more than aptx, but no clicks) at the top and cuts above 17khz everything. 660 is ok, 990 is too unstable. Adaptive is ok while it's not falling to 330.





waynes world said:


> When I first tried 990, it was sounding unstable. But it seemed to recover and has been playing nicely for a while. We'll see how it goes, but I will probably end up switching to 660 or adaptive.



No cut outs for me yet on 990 LDAC on my Canadian S7. I think same phone as wayne. What are you guys setting as your buffer size in earstudio app? Also where are you getting cut outs? Maybe I have less interference where I live. I haven't tried commuting with it yet or in a busy area. Maybe outdoors giving you guys problems? At home I can only get it to cut out if I place the phone behind me my back and the ES100 in front of me. I will update if I experience anything

@SubMash Which phone are you using?


----------



## smorgar

990 LDAC working fine for me as well. Phone gets a bit hot though  Using Google Pixel2.

Now all I can ask for is more EQ bands to play with. This tiny thing is a true beast!


----------



## parawizard

smorgar said:


> 990 LDAC working fine for me as well. Phone gets a bit hot though  Using Google Pixel2.
> 
> Now all I can ask for is more EQ bands to play with. This tiny thing is a true beast!



This thing really puts a smile on my face. Enjoying it every day.


----------



## zolom

990 LDAC working fine for me as well. Phone LG V30+_ (LDAC set to "optimized for Audio Quality")_


----------



## SubMash

You guys just probably check it in radio clean environment. I have WiFi wars with heavy artillery at work and home.


----------



## waynes world

SubMash said:


> Well, LDAC and power features are cool.
> But I'm puzzled how one would be auto forcing LDAC?
> If I block AAC and APTX it falls back to SBC and only through developer options I can enforce LDAC. Certainly, after disconnect, it falls back to SBC.
> <snip>
> *Edit: Found how to fix* - go to device BT settings *[and click on settings to right of Earstudio] *and turn on LDAC on it. Except don't know how to fix 44.1kHz.



Enhanced that for you! 

On my S7 edge, I had already set to LDAC in the developer's settings, but I was having troubles getting LDAC to "stick" on my S7 edge when the ES100 was turned off/on, and I couldn't see LDAC in the "BT settings" (even though b1uemchen supplied a screen shot). I finally did find it, and in case it helps anyone else: 

Settings, Connections, Bluetooth, Settings button to the right of EarStudio, then you will see it.

Awesome.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

Took my ES100 for its first LDAC spin tonight. Can’t honestly say I heard an unmistakable difference vs aptX HD with my on-ears Aëdle VK-2 in the busy streets of Paris at 6 o’clock, but I did think to myself the ES100 totally held its own against my LG V30, which is just as good as a Dragonfly Red or a Sony PHA-1A, and the tiniest step behind my Pioneer XDP-100R.

I wasn’t used to the Asahi Kasei sound, as most of my audiophile toys use Sabre DACs, which can give a false sense of higher fidelity by sounding brighter. I’m getting used to the AK sound and loving it. The 4375 and 4376 DACs from AK are making a big return it seems, I’m soon getting two different products that use them, namely the RBH H2 sports earphones and Aëdle’s droolworthy VK-X, still on Indiegogo.

Amazing sound, amazing value, amazing convenience, and an admirable dedication to the community make me a big advocate of the ES100 against the ever-growing tide of competitors. Radsone also manages to outpace newly-released products by upgrading the ES100 in a myriad meaningful ways.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse (Jul 10, 2018)

Suprised there is no mention of ldac considering how recently this was published. Still, a good review worth sharing to help spread the word of this beast. One day I'll check out ldac and the balanced out, but not in a hurry. What it does with even youtube quality satifies. I think I'ved had the es100 for about 6 months now, and every day it brings the goods. Frickin' ridiculous value!

https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2018/07/radstone-earstudio-australian-review/


----------



## Elzizo

Can confirm LDAC support on a Google Pixel XL running Android 8.1.0


----------



## steakikan (Jul 11, 2018)

Lunar Eclipse said:


> Suprised there is no mention of ldac considering how recently this was published. Still, a good review worth sharing to help spread the word of this beast. One day I'll check out ldac and the balanced out, but not in a hurry. What it does with even youtube quality satifies. I think I'ved had the es100 for about 6 months now, and every day it brings the goods. Frickin' ridiculous value!
> 
> https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2018/07/radstone-earstudio-australian-review/


Well, most publication for non-time sensitive article can be 1months in advance, thus might miss firmware update etc2. Some publication do revised edit if the article proved popular tho.

edit: Looking at the apps screenshot, they probably tested it with iOS devices, thus doesn't bother much on ldac I suppose.


----------



## ElcomeSoft

Happily listening to LDAC on my Google Pixel 2 XL running 8.1.0 version from 9th July.

Best Effort seems to work alright. Best Quality struggles because of a personal habit... Hand in my pocket resting on my phone and right over the Bluetooth transmitter.

It feels better than Aptx HD but I haven't tried to compare the two side by side, so take the comment with a pinch of salt.

I used to rock a lot of FLAC years ago but it's much harder to obtain a FLAC file than it is to listen to a streaming service (currently Apple Music, thank you EE).

I'm happy with any kind of upgrades, even the placebo ones


----------



## waynes world

parawizard said:


> @wslee
> No cut outs for me yet on 990 LDAC on my Canadian S7. I think same phone as wayne. What are you guys setting as your buffer size in earstudio app? Also where are you getting cut outs? Maybe I have less interference where I live. I haven't tried commuting with it yet or in a busy area. Maybe outdoors giving you guys problems? At home I can only get it to cut out if I place the phone behind me my back and the ES100 in front of me. I will update if I experience anything



No issues after that 1st 10 seconds. All is good. Buffer set to 7. Only thing that gives me a problem is the microwave.



ElcomeSoft said:


> I'm happy with any kind of upgrades, even the placebo ones



Me too lol!


----------



## hamhamhamsta (Jul 11, 2018)

I just uploaded the latest 1.30 firmware
LDAC sounds slightly better than Aptx HD I think. It seems more dynamic, clearer and cleaner. Maybe slightly more musical or new toy syndrome lol.
I'm just so happy with LDAC, playing with WM1Z / ES100/ ALO RX iem amp/ Warbler Prelude 

Sounds so musical, airy, warm & high resolution at same time. It makes Warbler sings.

Thank you Lee!!


----------



## Lunar Eclipse

Makes sense. Good eye! The firmware screenshot shows a build from May. 



steakikan said:


> Well, most publication for non-time sensitive article can be 1months in advance, thus might miss firmware update etc2. Some publication do revised edit if the article proved popular tho.
> 
> edit: Looking at the apps screenshot, they probably tested it with iOS devices, thus doesn't bother much on ldac I suppose.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Lunar Eclipse said:


> Suprised there is no mention of ldac considering how recently this was published. Still, a good review worth sharing to help spread the word of this beast. One day I'll check out ldac and the balanced out, but not in a hurry. What it does with even youtube quality satifies. I think I'ved had the es100 for about 6 months now, and every day it brings the goods. Frickin' ridiculous value!
> 
> https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2018/07/radstone-earstudio-australian-review/



"Ambient Sound is a particularly cool feature that uses the inbuilt microphone to add atmospheric sound to the mix to help you be more aware of your surroundings. Or you can set it to 100% and eavesdrop on conversations while people think you have headphones on."

I also tried that! 

But wish we had more reviews from established Hifi/tech websites, could help make this little wonderful device sell even more.


----------



## rafaelo

Balanced cable just arrived and actually is very very beautiful and seems greatly constructed. The sound seems really different to me and took me by suprise but have listen so far less than an hour.


----------



## smorgar

hamhamhamsta said:


> I just uploaded the latest 1.30 firmware
> LDAC sounds slightly better than Aptx HD I think. It seems more dynamic, clearer and cleaner. Maybe slightly more musical or new toy syndrome lol.
> I'm just so happy with LDAC, playing with WM1Z / ES100/ ALO RX iem amp/ Warbler Prelude
> 
> ...



I also think is sounds slightly better than Aptx HD in the same way as you. Must compare them side by side in the upcoming days... To my ears it sounded slightly wider and more open and airy but I'm thinking as you say; new toy syndrome


----------



## slumber86 (Jul 11, 2018)

EarStudio arrived today, I'm amazed by how good it sounds via bluethoot (AAC) and balanced with meze 99 classics Sure better than my Fiio Q1 MK2 via USB at high sample rate. Good job!


----------



## CardigdanWalk

rafaelo said:


> Balanced cable just arrived and actually is very very beautiful and seems greatly constructed. The sound seems really different to me and took me by suprise but have listen so far less than an hour.



Looks nice and short! Can I ask where you got it from / what connectors it has?


----------



## rafaelo (Jul 11, 2018)

CardigdanWalk said:


> Looks nice and short! Can I ask where you got it from / what connectors it has?


Check for MavisMods in eBay. It is not short may be the picture is misleading. Is 1.5 meters.
I am not sure if I understood well the question about connectors obviously because I do not know a lot about these things. 2.5mm for a&k pin map balanced on one end and the other I do not know what to say...

The guy is very helpful answering questions making modifications and selling also cables for 4xx and Meze 99. He can answering everything better than me.


----------



## eminos

Finally got the ES100 and the Beyerdynamic IEMs (iDX 200)! Sounds absolutely amazing 
I've done a quick test of the USB DAC mode as well and confirmed that it does work with both WASAPI and ASIO in Windows 10. WASAPI is "Low Latency Shared Mode", and I'm getting 10 ms latency. I'm not sure if there is a way to get lower latency with WASAPI. I think the device/drivers has to support "exclusive mode" which then provides lower latency. ASIO works fine and I seem to be able to get way lower latency as well. Haven't tested it a lot in a DAW though.

What I could not get to work is to connect it with Bluetooth to Windows 10 ("That didn't work. Make sure your Bluetooth device is still discoverable, then try again").
Is that supported at all?


----------



## rafaelo

Bluetooth is working fine in surface book with or without Audirvana. More importantly the amazing Radsone app says what codec you are using on the fly. One time my tidal app had problems and warn me with call quality codec as the sound was atrocious. Not a second spend for a second guess.


----------



## eminos

Thank you @rafaelo. Your confirmation that it works with Bluetooth on Windows 10 made me look into it further. Made it work easily with a desktop (Intel Bluetooth - getting AptX). Took me hours and hours of troubleshooting to get it to work with my Dell XPS 15 (Broadcom Bluetooth - getting SBC), and it's still not very stable. The Broadcom Bluetooth chip just sux.

Loving the ES100 so far. Still on my first battery cycle, so plenty more testing to go


----------



## zolom (Jul 12, 2018)

I think that LDAC is more revealing than APTX-HD (using LG V30+).
Thanks RADSONE for this great little wonder.

Out of curiosity, why are  DCT and Cross-feed darkened while on LDAC?


----------



## p50kombi

zolom said:


> I think that LDAC is more revealing than APTX-HD (using LG V30+).
> Thanks RADSONE for this great little wonder.
> 
> Out of curiosity, why are  DCT and Cross-feed darkened while on LDAC?




In @wslee 's absence, I'll pass on the information I got regarding this:

DCT and Crossfeed are not available with LDAC.
Not enough memory space with LDAC, unfortunately.
So it's a limitation of the hardware.

On a personal note, when using LDAC I don't really miss any of these functions


----------



## rafaelo

eminos said:


> Thank you @rafaelo. Your confirmation that it works with Bluetooth on Windows 10 made me look into it further. Made it work easily with a desktop (Intel Bluetooth - getting AptX). Took me hours and hours of troubleshooting to get it to work with my Dell XPS 15 (Broadcom Bluetooth - getting SBC), and it's still not very stable. The Broadcom Bluetooth chip just sux.
> 
> Loving the ES100 so far. Still on my first battery cycle, so plenty more testing to go


Yes windows are like that. So many different machines and drivers . Bluetooth for surface devices should be decent since surface pen depends on it. You may need an adapter to get apt-x or whatever advance codec you prefer.

On the other hand using audirvana for windows I can't use asio through audirvana like you, only wasapi but really this is only an academic quesrion for me.


----------



## slumber86

After the first day of use I absolutely love this product, love the sound, love the app and the support.

Some little areas of improvement for firmware updates or harware V2 are IMHO:

Misssing a button mode for SIRI/Google Assistent
24 bit output as USB DAC
App improvement: Apple Watch widget to control the volume
Keep rocking!! @wslee @p50kombi


----------



## p50kombi

slumber86 said:


> After the first day of use I absolutely love this product, love the sound, love the app and the support.
> 
> Some little areas of improvement for firmware updates or harware V2 are IMHO:
> 
> ...




Thanks for the mention, I'd just like to make sure you all know in no way am I related to or involved with Radsone other than being a huge fan of their products and support, I am just passing on information I found.


----------



## slumber86

p50kombi said:


> Thanks for the mention, I'd just like to make sure you all know in no way am I related to or involved with Radsone other than being a huge fan of their products and support, I am just passing on information I found.



Ok, sorry, wrong assumptions


----------



## C_Lindbergh

After a couple of days with the LDAC codect I have to agree that it sound better than APTX HD, maybe not by a huge margin but its deffo an improvement, in lack of other words i'd say its sounds more "authentic". Those Apple users are really missing something out! 

Radsone are really bringing it home with this little device!


----------



## m4rkw

C_Lindbergh said:


> After a couple of days with the LDAC codect I have to agree that it sound better than APTX HD, maybe not by a huge margin but its deffo an improvement, in lack of other words i'd say its sounds more "authentic". Those Apple users are really missing something out!
> 
> Radsone are really bringing it home with this little device!



Can you tell which is which reliably in blind tests?


----------



## Marco Angel

Is there a way the ES100 works in LDAC as default after the upgrade? i have a Galaxy S8 and dont know if paired would take the LDAC as default (or the aptx)


----------



## SubMash

C_Lindbergh said:


> After a couple of days with the LDAC codect I have to agree that it sound better than APTX HD, maybe not by a huge margin but its deffo an improvement, in lack of other words i'd say its sounds more "authentic". Those Apple users are really missing something out!
> 
> Radsone are really bringing it home with this little device!


Apple users use AAC and miss nothing at all.


----------



## SubMash

Marco Angel said:


> Is there a way the ES100 works in LDAC as default after the upgrade? i have a Galaxy S8 and dont know if paired would take the LDAC as default (or the aptx)


In Bluetooth go to settings of es100 and turn on LDAC - it will become default.


----------



## rlyely

Just received the ES100 and pairing with Shure SE 846 has been amazing!!!

I'm looking forward to the progress of Ear Studio products (Bought in)


----------



## hamhamhamsta

ES100 is probably one of the most understated hifi related of 2018. 

If anyone is thinking of getting dap up to $ 1,000 but want to save money, get ES100. 

I am listening to ES100 using SE 5 Ultimate on only 3.5 mm connection and eq and I'm getting goosebump cause it sounds so good. It sounds so alive.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

SubMash said:


> Apple users use AAC and miss nothing at all.



Well I've compared LDAC with Tidal with AAC and LDAC sounds amazing, maybe those Apple Fanbois just can hear a difference tho


----------



## guiffre

No LDAC for any Apple devices correct? 

Any suggestions for how to test out LDAC otherwise?


----------



## Lurk650

guiffre said:


> No LDAC for any Apple devices correct?
> 
> Any suggestions for how to test out LDAC otherwise?


Get an Android or Sony lol


----------



## trellus

My only LDAC-capable source is a Sony Walkman, NW-A35.  None of my Android devices (which I have for testing mostly) are new enough to support LDAC.


----------



## zolom

My favorable settings with the SE846


----------



## SubMash

zolom said:


> My favorable settings with the SE846


That's strange - bass is already too much on 846 and trebles are 10db below normal. And btw, I think you really should pull down preamp to avoid clipping.


----------



## zolom (Jul 13, 2018)

SubMash said:


> That's strange - bass is already too much on 846 and trebles are 10db below normal. And btw, I think you really should pull down preamp to avoid clipping.


Thanks.  I am a bass head. 
As a matter of fact,  I did try your obsercation,  but still I found mine  to my liking.


----------



## parawizard

Posted up a nice review on amazon.ca! Not often do I feel like highly recommending an electronic device. What a pleasure.

Cheers!


----------



## parawizard

rafaelo said:


> Balanced cable just arrived and actually is very very beautiful and seems greatly constructed. The sound seems really different to me and took me by suprise but have listen so far less than an hour.



Was that made by VE?


----------



## rafaelo

parawizard said:


> Was that made by VE?


No.

This is a UK hand made cable from MavisMods in eBay. 

Fantastic quality and sound. I think the sound is much better now, took me by suprise. I am waiting a similar cable for my Meze .


----------



## Lurk650

rafaelo said:


> No.
> 
> This is a UK hand made cable from MavisMods in eBay.
> 
> Fantastic quality and sound. I think the sound is much better now, took me by suprise. I am waiting a similar cable for my Meze .


Meze just released a budget balanced cable today, $100


----------



## ElcomeSoft

rafaelo said:


> No.
> 
> This is a UK hand made cable from MavisMods in eBay.
> 
> Fantastic quality and sound. I think the sound is much better now, took me by suprise. I am waiting a similar cable for my Meze .



I can't find that seller on eBay. I wouldn't mind an alternative balanced cable for my F9 Pros, especially a shorter version.

I think Fiio expected people to have earphones in and sit miles away from their audio player.


----------



## lucifero13

May I ask, can I connect the ES100 through a speaker and AV receiver with a 3.5mm to 3.5mm? Will it kill my es100?


----------



## rafaelo

ElcomeSoft said:


> I can't find that seller on eBay. I wouldn't mind an alternative balanced cable for my F9 Pros, especially a shorter version.
> 
> I think Fiio expected people to have earphones in and sit miles away from their audio player.


I hope the following link helps a bit 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sennheiser-HD6XX-HD580-HD600-HD650-HD660s-Audiophile-cable/232809668805

You can contact the seller if you want shorter cable. This is what I did and I requested 1.5 meters instead of 2m that was listed. And if you are leaving in UK you have in 2 days in your door.


----------



## rafaelo

Lurk650 said:


> Meze just released a budget balanced cable today, $100


The Meze balanced  cables are extremely beautiful but very expensive. Even the new one at 100 + 20 shipping is too expensive for me.


----------



## zolom (Jul 14, 2018)

60cm long balance cable  made by Ted Alen from Headphones Lounge.


----------



## posnera

zolom said:


> 60cm long balance cable  made by Ted Alen from Headphones Lounge.



Cost?


----------



## zolom

Copper wire. MMCX connectors,  2.5mm L connector. 
~75$, price to be discussed with Ted


----------



## capnjack

I got mine from VE, exactly the same spec except a straight 2.5 jack - £30


----------



## alpha421 (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm very much digging my balanced/removable cable modded DT1350 with the ES100 and my Samsung S9 via LDAC.  The Dragonflies and every other USB thumb DAC/Amp I've had are history since owning the ES100.  I'm assuming from the ES100 app and Neutron, the 24/96 albums are supported from end to end. 

I haven't tested it yet, but can the ES100 internal battery be charged from a battery bank while on with music?  A nice accessory for prolong playback would be a very small and portable (half the ES100, maybe?) micro battery bank to piggy back at the bottom of the ES100 via the usb port.


----------



## hamhamhamsta (Jul 14, 2018)

lucifero13 said:


> May I ask, can I connect the ES100 through a speaker and AV receiver with a 3.5mm to 3.5mm? Will it kill my es100?


It should work


alpha421 said:


> I'm very much digging my balanced/removable cable modded DT1350 with the ES100 and my Samsung S9 via LDAC.  The Dragonflies and every other USB thumb DAC/Amp I've had are history since owning the ES100.  I'm assuming from the ES100 app and Neutron, the 24/96 albums are supported from end to end.
> 
> I haven't tested it yet, but can the ES100 internal battery be charged from a battery bank while on with music?  A nice accessory for prolong playback would be a very small and portable (half the ES100, maybe?) micro battery bank to piggy back at the bottom of the ES100 via the usb port.



I think it should technically work. Although why would you do that? Is the intention to charge ES100 nonstop? That would mean wasting the battery cycles.

If it is going to be charged when battery is low, then it is moot. Carrying extra battery all the time for charging occasionally doesnt make sense.

On the other hand, adding an amp between ES100 and ear/headphone make the music sounds even better. And not by a little. I use ES100 to ALO RX iem amp to connect to my ciem as well as adding Cavalli Carbon to JBL 305 speakers and I use eq. The sound is so clear and rich. I know its double amping, but still.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse (Jul 14, 2018)

If I understand the charging description in the app properly, when attached through usb the ES gets its power from the pc. I'm guessing that if a power bank(inexpensive and recyclable) is used, the ES battery will not be touched(if full) until the power bank is depleted. This would extend off grid use and use less or none of the ES battery cycles. @wslee Is this correct?

One other advantage to this method I can think of is if you left a short data capable cable plugged into the ES(the other end always going into a power bank(hopefully usb-a) or attached to a pc(usb-a) as a usb dac), there would be less wear and tear on the micro port. 

I realize this is kind of extreme thinking, but it's fun to imagine the possibilities and extending the overall ES life cycle 



hamhamhamsta said:


> I think it should technically work. Although why would you do that? Is the intention to charge ES100 nonstop? That would mean wasting the battery cycles.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi (Jul 14, 2018)

@wslee Is there any way to have the ES100 get an estimate of the impedance of the attached headphones?... if there was a way to do this, you could implement volume profiles for the ES100, where the eq and preamp settings can be stored separately for each class of device attached, like an adjustable pre-set for the sound profile of each attached headphone.

Sound profiles for different headphones are a much needed feature for any DAP, but it makes even more sense in a device like this, you could allow the user to keep a list of known eq+preamp profiles, like you currently have for just the eq, 4 pre-sets is very useful, and setting the name is actually really great idea someone here had too.

Just need to change the profile to include the pre-amp as just another eq setting, so it's stored with its eq profile. - edit... oh, it does this already!!! no problem.

If you could add a default class to the creation of a profile based on the estimated impedance and allow a profile class to be automatically selected when that particular device is attached, you can add the ability to auto-enable a profile for an already known device.

I think this would be a great addition to this great device, take it's practicality to a new level.

Anyone else think this would be a great feature? Volume profiles?


----------



## Jearly410

This is my “portable” around the house setup


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

Jearly410 said:


> This is my “portable” around the house setup



Nice one... quick question .. is that the fenestrated sheepskin pads for the Elear? Are they a worthwhile change?


----------



## Jearly410

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Nice one... quick question .. is that the fenestrated sheepskin pads for the Elear? Are they a worthwhile change?


Yeah these are the dekoni ones. I haven’t switched back to the stock ones yet as I want to get a good idea of the new sound. I’ll write up something this week in the Elear thread about it. 

Comfort and looks are better at least.


----------



## CactusPete23 (Jul 14, 2018)

PiSkyHiFi said:


> @wslee Is there any way to have the ES100 get an estimate of the impedance of the attached headphones?... if there was a way to do this, you could implement volume profiles for the ES100, where the eq and preamp settings can be stored separately for each class of device attached, like an adjustable pre-set for the sound profile of each attached headphone.
> 
> Sound profiles for different headphones are a much needed feature for any DAP, but it makes even more sense in a device like this, you could allow the user to keep a list of known eq+preamp profiles, like you currently have for just the eq, 4 pre-sets is very useful, and setting the name is actually really great idea someone here had too.
> 
> ...



No, I don't see the need for this myself.   Starts to overly complicate a nice simple device..   Never have seen such a feature in any DAP; even expensive ones.  Why would a low output impedance device color the sound of different impedance iems and headphones anyway.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi (Jul 14, 2018)

CactusPete23 said:


> No, I dont see the need for this myself.   Starts to overly complicate a nice simple device..   Never have seen such a feature in and DAP; even expensive ones.



Actually, I anticipate that adding a default class makes the device do the work for you, leaving you with the feeling that your default eq profile for a particular headphone is suddenly selected for you when you attached the headphone.

It's basically the same as selecting an eq preset, but easier for the user...

edit: it's even better if it works well, you don't need to open the app to switch headphone profiles, just change headphones on the go.


----------



## bidn

Hi,

a question from a happy new owner of the fantastic ES1000:
Is there a setting to adjust the left-right balance? I could not find any in the app.
If not I would greatly appreciate that a setting for the left-right balance would be implemented. (my left ear is a little less sharp than my right one)

BTW:
- superb sound for such a tiny device
- I love the possibility of setting the AKM DAC filters!
- beautiful equalizer
- when updating the firmware I could not find the dfu zip file which is mentioned in the manual, but actually it was not necessary
- I am exited about testing LDAC and comparing it to AAC, I should be able to do this tomorrow.

Many, many congratulations, wslee !


----------



## bearbearbear

Does anyone know where in Tokyo I might find one?

They had some on Amazon.jp, but are now sold out (and I can’t do delivery atm anyway, need a physical store). Asked in bic camera and was told they don’t stock it.


----------



## Koolpep

PiSkyHiFi said:


> @wslee Is there any way to have the ES100 get an estimate of the impedance of the attached headphones?... if there was a way to do this, you could implement volume profiles for the ES100, where the eq and preamp settings can be stored separately for each class of device attached, like an adjustable pre-set for the sound profile of each attached headphone.
> 
> Sound profiles for different headphones are a much needed feature for any DAP, but it makes even more sense in a device like this, you could allow the user to keep a list of known eq+preamp profiles, like you currently have for just the eq, 4 pre-sets is very useful, and setting the name is actually really great idea someone here had too.
> 
> ...



I don't like that feature (sorry). I have the LG V10 and V20 (I see you too) and it bugs the hell out of me that these things are deciding on their own which gain/votlage mode they set. Because as you rightly say: it's an estimate. My planars have low impedance but need a lot of power - so the autosensing is always choosing the wrong setting - so do some of my dynamic driver in ears, I really like that we can set the voltage ourselves manually and not rely on some autosensing stuff 

Cheers


----------



## Koolpep

bidn said:


> Hi,
> 
> a question from a happy new owner of the fantastic ES1000:
> Is there a setting to adjust the left-right balance? I could not find any in the app.
> ...



Yes congratulations from me too!!

Balance - it might sound stupid, but can't you set this in the OS? Android and iOS both have balance settings. You also would have to set it once in the OS and it would apply to all audio output settings...


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

Koolpep said:


> I don't like that feature (sorry). I have the LG V10 and V20 (I see you too) and it bugs the hell out of me that these things are deciding on their own which gain/votlage mode they set. Because as you rightly say: it's an estimate. My planars have low impedance but need a lot of power - so the autosensing is always choosing the wrong setting - so do some of my dynamic driver in ears, I really like that we can set the voltage ourselves manually and not rely on some autosensing stuff
> 
> Cheers



No ones implying that you are forced to use a setting that doesn't work properly, or even one that does.

My suggestion is that you can set an option to allow this current profile to be auto-selected if it matches an impedance class - the starting position is none of these flags, one for each profile, will be set to auto-select.

It all hinges on being able to get a reasonable estimate of any particular impedance class that can allow some headphones to be easily differentiated.

If it can. it would be a smart feature to have, especially for a small, already smart audio device.


----------



## Koolpep

Fair enough. As an optional setting thats fine. But for me personally it wouldn’t be high on the priority list. 

Cheers


----------



## rxe16144

bearbearbear said:


> Does anyone know where in Tokyo I might find one?
> 
> They had some on Amazon.jp, but are now sold out (and I can’t do delivery atm anyway, need a physical store). Asked in bic camera and was told they don’t stock it.



I think e-earphone stores are selling it, although I am in Nagoya and bought my ES100 from Amazon.jp. Sorry I might buy the last one.


----------



## amahikas

bearbearbear said:


> Does anyone know where in Tokyo I might find one?
> 
> They had some on Amazon.jp, but are now sold out (and I can’t do delivery atm anyway, need a physical store). Asked in bic camera and was told they don’t stock it.


You can buy them at e-earphone in Akihabara.
But unfortunately is sold out too.
http://www.e-earphone.jp/shop/shopdetail.html?brandcode=000000189292&search=ES100&sort=price_desc


----------



## SubMash

It could be useful function if there would be database of EQ preamp and volume limiting settings for different models that community can work on and expand and comment/rate different versions. There could be neutral settings made from known database of measurements by Radsone. Auto selection based on impedance curve is less important, because anyway many headphones would be too similar and you would have to choose. It's only useful if you often use different headphones, but there are very few people like that.

And btw, I see where next hardware version can go - add additional hi-speed processor for few thousands taps of parametric linear phase EQ to have real correction and license soundworks technology to get access to their correction DB. Plus larger battery so that EQ won't eat it too fast. And then based on this make personalized hearing adjustment test similar to what Samsung does in their phones. And make it ip68 behind the neck cable...



PiSkyHiFi said:


> @wslee Is there any way to have the ES100 get an estimate of the impedance of the attached headphones?... if there was a way to do this, you could implement volume profiles for the ES100, where the eq and preamp settings can be stored separately for each class of device attached, like an adjustable pre-set for the sound profile of each attached headphone.
> 
> Sound profiles for different headphones are a much needed feature for any DAP, but it makes even more sense in a device like this, you could allow the user to keep a list of known eq+preamp profiles, like you currently have for just the eq, 4 pre-sets is very useful, and setting the name is actually really great idea someone here had too.
> 
> ...


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

SubMash said:


> It could be useful function if there would be database of EQ preamp and volume limiting settings for different models that community can work on and expand and comment/rate different versions. There could be neutral settings made from known database of measurements by Radsone. Auto selection based on impedance curve is less important, because anyway many headphones would be too similar and you would have to choose. It's only useful if you often use different headphones, but there are very few people like that.
> 
> And btw, I see where next hardware version can go - add additional hi-speed processor for few thousands taps of parametric linear phase EQ to have real correction and license soundworks technology to get access to their correction DB. Plus larger battery so that EQ won't eat it too fast. And then based on this make personalized hearing adjustment test similar to what Samsung does in their phones. And make it ip68 behind the neck cable...



The reason I ask for this feature is because this device is so small and powerful, it does seem to be part of its way to be ubiquitous - the way it operates having more than one ES100 is quite unique already, leading the way into Bluetooth ubiquity - things should just operate sensibly without being selected manually - that's it's purpose really, wireless that should be seamless with apps.

I don't think it would take a lot of work, but it all hinges on how easy it is to get a reliable signature of impedance, so it's not a question yet of is it high priority, it's a question of whether or not this type of thing is even possible on this device.

I gather most people think it's probably a waste of effort, I'm all for a balance being introduced, that's a traditional mainstay for an audio app, should be present. Maybe this is not that important. It would just be cool.

If this was an open source thing, I'd take a look myself, but the guys who wrote this stuff might still be keen on doing more and they are in the best position to judge what can be done.

Yeah, put this idea on the back-burner, it's problematic.


----------



## waynes world (Jul 15, 2018)

bidn said:


> Hi,
> 
> a question from a happy new owner of the fantastic ES1000:
> Is there a setting to adjust the left-right balance? I could not find any in the app.
> ...



Sometimes my left ear also gives me some issues, and I would also be happy with a balance option. I feel like I'm getting greedy considering how much we've been given already, but @wslee, is there any chance of a balanced option being added?



Koolpep said:


> Yes congratulations from me too!!
> 
> Balance - it might sound stupid, but can't you set this in the OS? Android and iOS both have balance settings. You also would have to set it once in the OS and it would apply to all audio output settings...



That's a thought. I just checked my S7 edge and can't find a balance option (but it might be there somewhere).

Regardless, I'd prefer to have the main sound options handled in one place - and that place has to be the wonderful earstudio app


----------



## Lurk650

I use UAPP and the Balance option is built in


----------



## SubMash

waynes world said:


> I just checked my S7 edge and can't find a balance option (but it might be there somewhere).


https://www.cnet.com/how-to/adjust-your-phone-or-tablets-audio-balance-for-better-listening/ - it's the first link in google.


----------



## Airutra

Hello everyone,

So I purchased an ES100 off amazon a week ago or so: I've noticed that I get popping sounds intermittently when using it as a dac/amp with the 3.5mm out for my laptop. However, it's fine when I use it with my phone in bluetooth. Should I just try to get it replaced by Amazon? or is this something normal.


----------



## rafaelo

lucifero13 said:


> May I ask, can I connect the ES100 through a speaker and AV receiver with a 3.5mm to 3.5mm? Will it kill my es100?


Normally it should not be a problem. It definitely can be used with amps of various kinds I just don't know for sure if there is combination where max volume in both sources can damage some amps. Since there is no line out mode (yet) my precaution is not to use max volume on the analogue volume but max volume on the source volume (where I can do this).

And on that note my Burson audio opamp is already installed for the ultimate test vs two additional balanced cables I expect this week for my Meze 99 and 4XX.




However, such a shame that the source volume defaults to -20db when I tried to listen it in main set up.



I really like this device but my personal opinion is that this is not the only crazy bargain below 1,000 in audio nowdays.

The problem is not anymore that there is not enough audiophile budget gear the problem is that there is too much available audiophile budget gear.


----------



## CactusPete23

Airutra said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> So I purchased an ES100 off amazon a week ago or so: I've noticed that I get popping sounds intermittently when using it as a dac/amp with the 3.5mm out for my laptop. However, it's fine when I use it with my phone in bluetooth. Should I just try to get it replaced by Amazon? or is this something normal.


I just tried mine as a DAC using microUSB cable connected to a  Windows 10 Laptop.   Using Foobar2K I only get clean sound no clicks of pops.  Had to select " DS : Speakers ( Earstudio USB DAC) " as Both WASAPI options would not playback.   No sound  clicks while playing, and none when changing tracks.   Also tested with Windows Media Player, and With Grove Music.  Same result clean and clear with zero clicks or pops.
What audio player are you using?   Maybe try a different usb cable?


----------



## Airutra

CactusPete23 said:


> I just tried mine as a DAC using microUSB cable connected to a  Windows 10 Laptop.   Using Foobar2K I only get clean sound no clicks of pops.  Had to select " DS : Speakers ( Earstudio USB DAC) " as Both WASAPI options would not playback.   No sound  clicks while playing, and none when changing tracks.   Also tested with Windows Media Player, and With Grove Music.  Same result clean and clear with zero clicks or pops.
> What audio player are you using?   Maybe try a different usb cable?


Foobar2k, MusicBee, youtube. I guess I may see if it's the problem with my earbuds and not the ES100 unit.


----------



## CactusPete23

Airutra said:


> Foobar2k, MusicBee, youtube. I guess I may see if it's the problem with my earbuds and not the ES100 unit.


Might also be a loose USB Jack?  Might also be an old USB driver...  Try updating the driver?   If the Earsone's Audio Jack or the earphones were a problem, you probably would have heard the pops with your phone too?


----------



## Airutra (Jul 15, 2018)

CactusPete23 said:


> Might also be a loose USB Jack?  Might also be an old USB driver...  Try updating the driver?   If the Earsone's Audio Jack or the earphones were a problem, you probably would have heard the pops with your phone too?


Well I thought it was the earbuds because I tried headphones and didn't hear the popping. I switched out the USB cable and updated to the latest firmware (I had the previous one) and it's gone now, so I guess that's good. Thanks for the help.

edit: actually it came back after like 20 minutes... mmm all the USB jacks are the same


----------



## veraideishal

Airutra said:


> Well I thought it was the earbuds because I tried headphones and didn't hear the popping. I switched out the USB cable and updated to the latest firmware (I had the previous one) and it's gone now, so I guess that's good. Thanks for the help.
> 
> edit: actually it came back after like 20 minutes... mmm all the USB jacks are the same



This may sound like a strange suggestion, but have you tried to disconnect your phone and any other devices from the Earstudio’s Bluetooth? I have found that there are strange skips that occur when I have my laptop and phone connected at the same time.


----------



## Airutra

veraideishal said:


> This may sound like a strange suggestion, but have you tried to disconnect your phone and any other devices from the Earstudio’s Bluetooth? I have found that there are strange skips that occur when I have my laptop and phone connected at the same time.


I think this just might be it for some reason... honestly I only have it paired on my phone but wasn't connected. However I unpaired it and so far haven't heard any popping sounds... for about 30 minutes. fingers crossed


----------



## veraideishal (Jul 16, 2018)

Airutra said:


> I think this just might be it for some reason... honestly I only have it paired on my phone but wasn't connected. However I unpaired it and so far haven't heard any popping sounds... for about 30 minutes. fingers crossed



On my (iOS) phone, even if the Bluetooth audio is not connected, the app maintains a connection to the EarStudio in order to change settings. I have found that closing it (i.e. swiping it away in the multitasking menu) can also stop the skips. Might be different on Android, though.


----------



## bidn

SubMash said:


> https://www.cnet.com/how-to/adjust-your-phone-or-tablets-audio-balance-for-better-listening/ - it's the first link in google.



 Hi,

however this is no option for listening to music with android because it works only in mono mode = no stereo.
So I do hope for a L- R balance in the app.
(Besides there is an equaliser in the app, although android already provides one).


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

How does this compare to DAPs that are in its price range?

What made you guys choose this over a DAP?


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Is there a noticeable difference in sound quality when using Balance 2.5mm?


----------



## waynes world (Jul 16, 2018)

SubMash said:


> https://www.cnet.com/how-to/adjust-your-phone-or-tablets-audio-balance-for-better-listening/ - it's the first link in google.



You expect me to go to all of that googling effort? Just kidding - thanks. I found it on my S7, but for some reason I can't change the setting.



bidn said:


> Hi,
> however this is no option for listening to music with android because it works only in mono mode = no stereo.



Even if I switch to mono mode (which I wouldn't want to do of course), I can't change the balanced setting. Hopefully submash will do some more googling for me lol 



> So I do hope for a L- R balance in the app.



+1


----------



## Elzizo

MidNighTempest said:


> Is there a noticeable difference in sound quality when using Balance 2.5mm?


Depends on what you are driving. For my sensitive IEMs, I do not notice a difference between 3.5mm and 2.5mm. However, with my HD650, I notice a HUGE difference when using 2.5mm. The sound is fuller, the bass is tighter, and the overall sound signature sounds cleaner.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Elzizo said:


> Depends on what you are driving. For my sensitive IEMs, I do not notice a difference between 3.5mm and 2.5mm. However, with my HD650, I notice a HUGE difference when using 2.5mm. The sound is fuller, the bass is tighter, and the overall sound signature sounds cleaner.




You have a 2.5mm Balance cable for your HD650? where can I get one?


----------



## Elzizo

MidNighTempest said:


> You have a 2.5mm Balance cable for your HD650? where can I get one?


I had Jared at Ursine Audio make me a custom cable for my HD650. If I remember right the price was around $55-60 shipped:

http://www.ursine.audio/


----------



## rafaelo

MidNighTempest said:


> You have a 2.5mm Balance cable for your HD650? where can I get one?


This is mine:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sennheiser-HD6XX-HD580-HD600-HD650-HD660s-Audiophile-cable/232809668805


----------



## monsieurfromag3

MidNighTempest said:


> How does this compare to DAPs that are in its price range?
> 
> What made you guys choose this over a DAP?


First off, there aren’t many quality DAPs at this entry-level price range that I know of. The antiquated Cowon i9, with no Wifi and no storage, or the Sony NW-A25... For both, sound quality is decent, though nothing to write home about (I had both). Other than that it’s Chinese devices, from brands various degrees of established. The Fiio X1, then offerings by Cayin, Hidisz, Lotoo... that push towards 150$+. None of them, from what I know, are spectacular.
The only big rival as far as DAPs go is the Shanling M0, with a similar form factor, a great DAC/amp (the same as in the LG V30), LDAC and aptX support (though no aptX HD), an SD card slot and a small screen. It’s a great alternative if you don’t want to depend on a BT source, and you can work with a UI made in China - still a no-go as far as I’m concerned.

The ES100 shoots above its price in terms of SQ too, only around the 300$ mark will you start to see it beaten slightly by DAPs I’d estimate (Fiio X5, Pioneer XDP-30R...).

I got the ES100 and favor it over the M0 for the same reasons I replaced my DAP with a hi-fi phone. It’s a more modern, versatile device. It relies on the latest Android UI. It supports high-res streaming, not only with Wifi but also with mobile data. And you get both LDAC and aptX HD.
The ES100 is for the times when even a thin, light phone is still too cumbersome. It is controlled by an amazing, clean-looking, powerful app. It even does balanced output. And the updates add whole new, significant features - more sweeping changes than the bug fixes and belated translation improvements that make up the main fare of Chinese manufacturers’ updates.


----------



## Soaa-

Any reason why LDAC is mandatory? I would like to use crossfeed sometimes, but that's only available on other codecs.

I know I can disable LDAC on my phone through developer options, but would prefer to keep these tweaks in one place if possible. If Sony mandates that LDAC must be used if supported, then it can't be helped I guess.


----------



## Lurk650

monsieurfromag3 said:


> First off, there aren’t many quality DAPs at this entry-level price range that I know of. The antiquated Cowon i9, with no Wifi and no storage, or the Sony NW-A25... For both, sound quality is decent, though nothing to write home about (I had both). Other than that it’s Chinese devices, from brands various degrees of established. The Fiio X1, then offerings by Cayin, Hidisz, Lotoo... that push towards 150$+. None of them, from what I know, are spectacular.
> The only big rival as far as DAPs go is the Shanling M0, with a similar form factor, a great DAC/amp (the same as in the LG V30), LDAC and aptX support (though no aptX HD), an SD card slot and a small screen. It’s a great alternative if you don’t want to depend on a BT source, and you can work with a UI made in China - still a no-go as far as I’m concerned.
> 
> The ES100 shoots above its price in terms of SQ too, only around the 300$ mark will you start to see it beaten slightly by DAPs I’d estimate (Fiio X5, Pioneer XDP-30R...).
> ...


Shanling M3s is right around the $300 mark and it does slightly beat out the ES100. Both using AK Chips but the M3s being Dual


----------



## rkw

Soaa- said:


> Any reason why LDAC is mandatory?


It isn't. What gave you that idea?


----------



## Soaa-

rkw said:


> It isn't. What gave you that idea?



The app on Android shows LDAC as mandatory. Tapping the checkbox does nothing. Don't know about iOS.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Jul 16, 2018)

monsieurfromag3 said:


> First off, there aren’t many quality DAPs at this entry-level price range that I know of. The antiquated Cowon i9, with no Wifi and no storage, or the Sony NW-A25... For both, sound quality is decent, though nothing to write home about (I had both). Other than that it’s Chinese devices, from brands various degrees of established. The Fiio X1, then offerings by Cayin, Hidisz, Lotoo... that push towards 150$+. None of them, from what I know, are spectacular.
> The only big rival as far as DAPs go is the Shanling M0, with a similar form factor, a great DAC/amp (the same as in the LG V30), LDAC and aptX support (though no aptX HD), an SD card slot and a small screen. It’s a great alternative if you don’t want to depend on a BT source, and you can work with a UI made in China - still a no-go as far as I’m concerned.
> 
> The ES100 shoots above its price in terms of SQ too, only around the 300$ mark will you start to see it beaten slightly by DAPs I’d estimate (Fiio X5, Pioneer XDP-30R...).
> ...




I should have been more specific. I was wondering How well or if its any better than the Shanling M0 since they're similarly price.

Thank


----------



## mashuto

Soaa- said:


> The app on Android shows LDAC as mandatory. Tapping the checkbox does nothing. Don't know about iOS.



Pretty sure its not saying that LDAC is mandatory, but firmware 1.3.0 is mandatory in order to use LDAC.

Then again... it does appear to be mandatory the way you describe. Can you turn it off, or does it not let you?


----------



## rkw (Jul 16, 2018)

There's a *?* help button at the top of the codec section. What does it say? I think the checkmark means whether the codec is enabled. SBC certainly must be available, per Bluetooth specs. @wslee will have to comment on why LDAC cannot be disabled. It doesn't mean that LDAC must be used. The codec actually used is chosen by the transmitter, not the receiver.


----------



## rxe16144

Lurk650 said:


> Shanling M3s is right around the $300 mark and it does slightly beat out the ES100. Both using AK Chips but the M3s being Dual



ES100 has dual AK DACS too!


----------



## Soaa-

The checkbox is disabled in the checked position. Tapping it does nothing.

The ? button only explains how codec selection works, and not any specifics about the different codecs.

Guess we'll have to wait for @wslee's response.


----------



## Lurk650

rxe16144 said:


> ES100 has dual AK DACS too!


Didn't even realize that lol. They use 4375 and the M3s is 4490. Sounds sigs are similar but I do feel the M3s has better depth and resolution. Not as big of a difference as price would suggest, for sure.


----------



## rkw

Soaa- said:


> If Sony mandates that LDAC must be used if supported, then it can't be helped I guess.


I've learned that on a sink device (receiver), the LDAC license requires that the LDAC codec must be given the highest priority.

On the source side, on Android 8 the device manufacturer chooses the priority of the codecs, and the user can disable hi-def codecs: https://source.android.com/devices/bluetooth/services


----------



## Koolpep

Elzizo said:


> Depends on what you are driving. For my sensitive IEMs, I do not notice a difference between 3.5mm and 2.5mm. However, with my HD650, I notice a HUGE difference when using 2.5mm. The sound is fuller, the bass is tighter, and the overall sound signature sounds cleaner.



Sensitive IEMs already get all they need to be driven to their fullest potential with lower current and voltage - the HD650 though, really scales well with better amps... In my collection it's one of the most dramatic scaling headphones that just seems to get better and better....

Cheers.


----------



## Koolpep

MidNighTempest said:


> How does this compare to DAPs that are in its price range?
> 
> What made you guys choose this over a DAP?



One thing that wasn't mentioned is that this device not only is great for listening to music but can also do:

- get your car BT enabled (if you car only has AUX, like my now sold BMW 6 series)
- makes all your cabled IEMs "wireless" as to not need the phone connected to it (great for the gym)
- makes all you wired headphones a "headset" with a great microphone in it... I use it all the time for conference calls to have my hands free
- flexibility to wear: I can put my CIEMs in and run them down my spine under my shirt, clip the ES100 on the back of my jeans and have incredible freedom of movement without a cable dangling in front of me - great for so many activities. Like musicians do on stage and TV presenters etc. The "chin slider" is a perfect "neck slider" and also eliminates microphonics of the cable.

Cheers.


----------



## Soaa-

rkw said:


> the LDAC license requires that the LDAC codec must be given the highest priority.



God dammit Sony. Guess there's always firmware v1.2.2.


----------



## bearbearbear

If anyone hasn’t jumped yet - Amazon.co.uk has a prime day deal, down to £71.20.

I wasn’t expecting one, just checked on the off-chance.


----------



## Qazi Shehryar

Do the two AK4375a DACs of ES100 work when connected to bluetooth or only works when using ES100 as USB DAC?


----------



## monsieurfromag3

Qazi Shehryar said:


> Do the two AK4375a DACs of ES100 work when connected to bluetooth or only works when using ES100 as USB DAC?


I’m not aware of any restrictions on the use of both DACs. Pretty sure they’re active all the time, in all scenarios.


----------



## rxe16144

monsieurfromag3 said:


> I’m not aware of any restrictions on the use of both DACs. Pretty sure they’re active all the time, in all scenarios.



Dual AK4375a DACs works for bluetooth from the image below, although I'm not sure how they works exactly.


----------



## rkw

bearbearbear said:


> If anyone hasn’t jumped yet - Amazon.co.uk has a prime day deal, down to £71.20.


I don't know if it's part of Prime Day, but the US site has a $10 off coupon (checkbox below the price)
https://www.amazon.com/EarStudio-ES100-24Bit-High-Resolution-Bluetooth-unbalanced/dp/B078H4YD2L/


----------



## waynes world (Jul 19, 2018)

Koolpep said:


> One thing that wasn't mentioned is that this device not only is great for listening to music but can also do:
> 
> - get your car BT enabled (if you car only has AUX, like my now sold BMW 6 series)
> - makes all your cabled IEMs "wireless" as to not need the phone connected to it (great for the gym)
> ...



Good tip about wearing the cable down the spine!


----------



## Koolpep

rxe16144 said:


> Dual AK4375a DACs works for bluetooth from the image below, although I'm not sure how they works exactly.



Usually a DAC has a lot of "channels" it can use and bundle. Depending on the DAC chip (some are even multi core) you basically have already a few channels bundled for left and right. However, if you use two DACs you use one for left and one for right exclusively instead of letting the day handle both channels in one DAC/core. That way SNR and whatnot is improved as the DAC can use all its "channels" on just one side of the stereo spectrum. 

See this from 2001: http://www.ti.com/sc/docs/news/2001/01038.htm
and here to search of todays offerings from TI (Burr Brown): http://www.ti.com/audio-ic/converters/dac/overview.html 

So in short: for stereo you need 2 channels - some DACs have 8 channels, so you can combine these and enhance the performance to a set of 2x4 if using stereo.  Or you can let one DAC with 8 channels do only one channel = 8x1 and have dual DAC setup.In my opinion (!!) a dual DAC setup only makes real sense when using balanced amp setup and output. Since the ES100 uses the AKM4375A DAC with a build in/combo with an amp, using one chip per channel also improves the power output as the whole power is available per channel and doesn't have to be split. One of the reasons the ES100 sounds so good and can drive so many cans. It has quite a lot of power.

"our" DAC has 2 channels and is used in a 2x2 setup. Here is the spec sheet: https://www.akm.com/akm/en/file/datasheet/AK4375AECB.pdf and the promo page: https://www.akm.com/akm/en/product/datasheet1/?partno=AK4375AECB


Cheers.


----------



## rxe16144

Koolpep said:


> Usually a DAC has a lot of "channels" it can use and bundle. Depending on the DAC chip (some are even multi core) you basically have already a few channels bundled for left and right. However, if you use two DACs you use one for left and one for right exclusively instead of letting the day handle both channels in one DAC/core. That way SNR and whatnot is improved as the DAC can use all its "channels" on just one side of the stereo spectrum.
> 
> See this from 2001: http://www.ti.com/sc/docs/news/2001/01038.htm
> and here to search of todays offerings from TI (Burr Brown): http://www.ti.com/audio-ic/converters/dac/overview.html
> ...



Thank you for your detailed explanation.
It helps me a lot understad our DACs.


----------



## niron (Jul 18, 2018)

Officially joined the ES100 bandwagon.

Also bought this 2.5mm balanced cable for my Pinnacle P1 and the Fiio FH5 (on the way)

Really hope it's gonna work well https://www.ebay.com/itm/MMCX-Silve...Cable-3-5mm-Audio-2-5mm-Balanced/262966678773


----------



## The Jojo

Really didn't expect to love this little bad boy the way I do, but the EarStudio has become one of my favorite gadgets of all time. The equalizer especially seems to pull back a thick curtain between my iPhone and my SE846, and for the first time I really feel like my headphones are truly worth their money. Awesome piece of tech, and I'm continuously impressed by the app and firmware updates - example: maybe it was the plan all along to enable users to name their equalizer settings, but to me it feels like I read about the suggestion a couple of weeks ago and _boom_, here we are - _name-your-own-settings_ app update. That's how you keep customers happy. 

For an updated version I'd really love to see the following: 

• Better buttons. They all feel a bit flimsy, so I'd really love something with a bit more build quality. 
• USB-C charging would be cool. 
• Not kidding: branding! EarStudio is such a cool name. Put it on your device, folks! 
• Perhaps color options? I'd love a white EarStudio.


----------



## slumber86

niron said:


> Officially joined the ES100 bandwagon.
> 
> Also bought this 2.5mm balanced cable for my Pinnacle P1 and the Fiio FH5 (on the way)
> 
> Really hope it's gonna work well https://www.ebay.com/itm/MMCX-Silve...Cable-3-5mm-Audio-2-5mm-Balanced/262966678773



I need too a MMCX balanced cable, but shorter (60 cm) ... Anyone knows one that don't break the bank?


----------



## posnera

slumber86 said:


> I need too a MMCX balanced cable, but shorter (60 cm) ... Anyone knows one that don't break the bank?



I would like one as well. Otherwise I'll get the Fiio regular 3.5 mm.


----------



## slumber86

posnera said:


> I would like one as well. Otherwise I'll get the Fiio regular 3.5 mm.



The original Uncommon cable bundled with kickstarter was perfect, but I think is not available out of japan


----------



## peter1480

slumber86 said:


> I need too a MMCX balanced cable, but shorter (60 cm) ... Anyone knows one that don't break the bank?





posnera said:


> I would like one as well. Otherwise I'll get the Fiio regular 3.5 mm.



oidiosound.co.uk custom lengths available if you ask.


----------



## Marco Angel

slumber86 said:


> I need too a MMCX balanced cable, but shorter (60 cm) ... Anyone knows one that don't break the bank?


I will need one too


----------



## Lurk650

If you are in the US and need a custom cable talk to @alpha421 (who also has posted in this thread), he runs Triton Audio cables. Fantastic cables. He built my Triton8 MMCX, Copper Amiron Home and Silver Meze 99C cables.


----------



## capnjack

slumber86 said:


> I need too a MMCX balanced cable, but shorter (60 cm) ... Anyone knows one that don't break the bank?


VEClan is the place to look, 60 cm, mmcx, 2.5trrs, Junkosha silver wire. $30 + shipping.


----------



## slumber86

capnjack said:


> VEClan is the place to look, 60 cm, mmcx, 2.5trrs, Junkosha silver wire. $30 + shipping.


If shipping to Italy doesn’t cost more than the cable i’m Sold!


----------



## posnera

I don't see an option for shorter than 1.2m.


----------



## C_Lindbergh (Jul 18, 2018)

I got this one:

https://www.null-audio.com/collecti...ethos-5n-cgocc-a-silver-plated-earphone-cable

With 2,5mm connector on the way. The cable lenght will be around 46-48 cm. Just contact customer support before you order and they will walk you through it.  The length should be perfect with not much cable hanging lose below the neck. Will post pics once they arrive!


----------



## waynes world

C_Lindbergh said:


> I got this one:
> 
> https://www.null-audio.com/collecti...ethos-5n-cgocc-a-silver-plated-earphone-cable
> 
> With 2,5mm connector on the way. The cable lenght will be around 46-48 cm. Just contact customer support before you order and they will walk you through it.  The length should be perfect with not much cable hanging lose below the neck. Will post pics once they arrive!



Do you find that the silver plated cables make the signature brighter? That is what I found with the balanced cable that I got, which I don't really like.


----------



## Lurk650

waynes world said:


> Do you find that the silver plated cables make the signature brighter? That is what I found with the balanced cable that I got, which I don't really like.


SPC, shouldn't have any effect lol. A Pure Silver cable, only noticed a little bit.


----------



## waynes world

Lurk650 said:


> SPC, shouldn't have any effect lol. A Pure Silver cable, only noticed a little bit.



Hey, you laughing at me? 

I'm pretty sure that this SPC cable brightens the signature with my earbuds, but I will do some more listening and possibly I will prove myself wrong.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

waynes world said:


> Do you find that the silver plated cables make the signature brighter? That is what I found with the balanced cable that I got, which I don't really like.



My earphones came with a SPC cable, so I aspect there will be not much difference except in improved durability in this Null audio one.


----------



## Marco Angel

Is there a way to lock the codec in the ES100? or in android oreo? it connects in SBC every time and have to change it to LDAC in developer options, just want to skip this step


----------



## peonist

There is some information of EarStudio output stage in its website, seems that it has unique “DualDrive” design. 
https://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/fb72a4_f6e284067322400193a13fd9a863e4ce.pdf



Koolpep said:


> Usually a DAC has a lot of "channels" it can use and bundle. Depending on the DAC chip (some are even multi core) you basically have already a few channels bundled for left and right. However, if you use two DACs you use one for left and one for right exclusively instead of letting the day handle both channels in one DAC/core. That way SNR and whatnot is improved as the DAC can use all its "channels" on just one side of the stereo spectrum.
> 
> See this from 2001: http://www.ti.com/sc/docs/news/2001/01038.htm
> and here to search of todays offerings from TI (Burr Brown): http://www.ti.com/audio-ic/converters/dac/overview.html
> ...


----------



## SubMash

Marco Angel said:


> Is there a way to lock the codec in the ES100? or in android oreo? it connects in SBC every time and have to change it to LDAC in developer options, just want to skip this step


Bluetooth settings of es100 in a phone settings, not in the earstudio app.


----------



## rkw

Marco Angel said:


> Is there a way to lock the codec in the ES100? or in android oreo? it connects in SBC every time and have to change it to LDAC in developer options, just want to skip this step


Open the phone's regular Bluetooth settings (not the developer options). It will show a list of paired devices. Tap on the settings (gear icon) for ES100. There should be a setting to enable the LDAC codec for ES100.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Version 1.3.1 (July 19, 2018)

v1.3.1.zip (Download)
- Added L/R Trim volume

Another Update, hopefully some people will find this feature useful! 

I just hope they change the LED setting a bit, so you can turn it but still get a short led notification during connection/disconnection/charging.


----------



## slumber86

posnera said:


> I don't see an option for shorter than 1.2m.



I think you can ask for custom lenght in notes..


----------



## smorgar (Jul 19, 2018)

C_Lindbergh said:


> Version 1.3.1 (July 19, 2018)
> 
> v1.3.1.zip (Download)
> - Added L/R Trim volume
> ...



This update makes me very happy! Thank you Radsone and Wslee!

Now we just need wider EQ and ofc the ability to disable LDAC via earstudio app.


----------



## rafaelo

As one prominent banned member of this forum advised es100 is benefited the most from a balanced connection and my new two balanced cables just prove that. I really thank him for his advise not to buy expensive cables but affordable ones as they are more than enough.


----------



## capnjack

posnera said:


> I don't see an option for shorter than 1.2m.


At the bottom of the order form there is a send msg box ask for 60cm cable length there, that's what I did.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse (Jul 19, 2018)

Cool update  Utilising the Radsone logo to access the side menu is a lot easier to press on my tiny screen. Also nice to know there is a l/r trim should I need it thankyou @wslee !!


----------



## Marco Angel

SubMash said:


> Bluetooth settings of es100 in a phone settings, not in the earstudio app.


Thanks man! since my other BT devices doesent have LDAC, i remember that there was no option in there, now i know its dependant on the device


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Jul 19, 2018)

Can it Connect to a Phone and run it as a external DAC/AMP?


----------



## Lunar Eclipse (Jul 19, 2018)

Anyway, thank you Radsone & company for the new update. Digging the new side menu icon and the future potential of l/r trim. Currently listening to Depeche Mode MFTM in 5.1 - VoiceMeeter - HeSuVi - Earstudio - t50rp Lets see if this one sticks


----------



## slumber86

MidNighTempest said:


> Can this be use if it runs out of battery? e.g Connect to a Phone and run it as a external DAC/AMP?



is class 1 so I think with camera connection kit can work (depends on how much power it draws), I used Fiio lighting -> USB but doesn't work


----------



## waynes world

Lunar Eclipse said:


> Anyway, thank you Radsone & company for the new update. Digging the new side menu icon and the future potential of l/r trim. Currently listening to Depeche Mode MFTM in 5.1 - VoiceMeeter - HeSuVi - Earstudio - t50rp Lets see if this one sticks



I just saw the firmware update notifiation, and "Added L/R Trim Volume".

Best. Support. Ever. prize goes to Radsone and @wslee!


----------



## peonist

As a long time Apple fan, have never envied other Android devices.. But for 24bit high resolution music listening, seriously consider LDAC players or smartphones to be paired with es100


----------



## smorgar

Can I ask why wslees account was suspended? I'm new here so I'm sorry if I missed something or asking a sensitive question.

I wish he will be back.


----------



## RobinFood

Is the earstudio worth it if I can't use it with the app? I want to use the new LDAC with the M0, my phone doesn't even have aptx.


----------



## tim0chan

RobinFood said:


> Is the earstudio worth it if I can't use it with the app? I want to use the new LDAC with the M0, my phone doesn't even have aptx.


yea, it works as advertised and sounds friggin awesome while doing it


----------



## AxelCloris

We've received multiple reports in this thread, so I'm going to do something we don't normally do and discuss moderation ever so briefly. For those who are asking, no, wslee has not been banned from the site, nor is he suspended or blocked from the thread. We have removed some of his posts because they did not meet our Member of the Trade guidelines. If he has chosen to stop posting on Head-Fi, then that's his call to make. He's more than welcome to engage with the community and post as regularly as he'd like, but since he's a Member of the Trade, those posts must be within our guidelines.

I don't want to take this thread off-track any more than I already have, so if you have any additional questions please feel free to PM me. Let's keep the thread on-topic. Thanks everyone.


----------



## tuckers

Sound Quality-wise is there a comparison between the EarStudio and the XB10?  Especially in AptX HD?  I like the sound quality of the XB10 especially paired with the ibasso IT01, but the connectivity and other issues are irritating.


----------



## tim0chan

tuckers said:


> Sound Quality-wise is there a comparison between the EarStudio and the XB10?  Especially in AptX HD?  I like the sound quality of the XB10 especially paired with the ibasso IT01, but the connectivity and other issues are irritating.


XB10 REKT. with the app, and eq, anything is possible


----------



## Lurk650

Finally got the ES100 updated (took forever to get into DFU mode). Instantly playing LDAC I could hear the difference in quality. Hot diggity damn.


----------



## Marco Angel

Lurk650 said:


> Finally got the ES100 updated (took forever to get into DFU mode). Instantly playing LDAC I could hear the difference in quality. Hot diggity damn.


Yeah! Im one of those who just realized this ES100 existed and after a lot of good reviews and also a great support from radsone, i bought it. Have to say that it really is up to the hype i made by reading the user manual, and a lot of this thread. 
Great great an powerful device


----------



## Lunar Eclipse

I found by making sure ES was *off* before holding the power button down and plugging into the pc usb, then releasing power button 4 or 5 seconds later, solved my firmware upgrade frustration.



Lurk650 said:


> Finally got the ES100 updated (took forever to get into DFU mode). Instantly playing LDAC I could hear the difference in quality. Hot diggity damn.


----------



## bidn

tim0chan said:


> XB10 REKT. with the app, and eq, anything is possible



I agree. I never was satisfied with my XB10 and therefore would not use it much.
Now I have this wonderfull ES100 I see it as being in a different league and for so much less money.
This confirms that much audiophile gear is underperforming compared to what is doable and yet way overpriced.


----------



## Lurk650

Can't remember if it was in here or the Amiron thread but balanced the ES100 drives the Amiron with ease. Didn't even need to engage High Gain, though I did for fun and actually didn't notice a volume change which was a bit strange.


----------



## tuckers

tim0chan said:


> XB10 REKT. with the app, and eq, anything is possible



Sorry, by REKT do you mean wrecked/demolished?


----------



## RobinFood

How is the clip on the Earstudio? The one on my M0 fails to gravity, it's really frustrating.


----------



## CardigdanWalk

RobinFood said:


> How is the clip on the Earstudio? The one on my M0 fails to gravity, it's really frustrating.



Ive heard some people say it’s a little weak compared to what they would like, but fixed it with a small amount of hook / loop tape on the inside to increase to be friction.

Personally however, I haven’t had a problem!


----------



## scotvl (Jul 20, 2018)

peonist said:


> As a long time Apple fan, have never envied other Android devices.. But for 24bit high resolution music listening, seriously consider LDAC players or smartphones to be paired with es100


Find a used LG G6 and update it to Oreo and you will have a great transport over Ldac, clean flat sound output to the ES100. I still use my note 4 as my phone and just use the G6 for music with the ES100 and I get over 10 hours use from each of them.


----------



## tim0chan

tuckers said:


> Sorry, by REKT do you mean wrecked/demolished?


I'm sorry, keep forgetting there are people here who are older/ wiser xD. Yes i do mean that


----------



## peonist

scotvl said:


> Find a used LG G6 and update it to Oreo and you will have a great transport over Ldac, clean flat sound output to the ES100. I still use my note 4 as my phone and just use the G6 for music with the ES100 and I get over 10 hours use from each of them.


Thanks for letting me know about that. Checked Sony Walkmans, however used G6 can be more versatile device!


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Hello, Any news / leaks on the successor to the ES100? If so ETA Release date?


----------



## Lurk650

MidNighTempest said:


> Hello, Any news / leaks on the successor to the ES100? If so ETA Release date?


Already stated no plans for anything new anytime soon


----------



## scotvl (Jul 21, 2018)

peonist said:


> Thanks for letting me know about that. Checked Sony Walkmans, however used G6 can be more versatile device!


No problem, the G6 also has a great camera and a nice screen for a lcd. I still prefer the oled on my note 4 but the G6 sound output quality, codec options and battery life with bluetooth on kills the note 4.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Thank You for answering my Questions.

Can you guys recommend a 2.5mm Balance Cable that is 0.78mm 2-Pin Connector? Something decent and on a low budget side? it'll be a Plus if its sold on Amazon. 

Thanks!


----------



## C_Lindbergh

RobinFood said:


> How is the clip on the Earstudio? The one on my M0 fails to gravity, it's really frustrating.



Depends, ive had no issues with thin clothing like shirts etc, but I can imagine it will struggle with thicker material. 

But the clip is one of the hardware improvement they can make with the next iteration, software-wise this thing is a beast.


----------



## RobinFood

CardigdanWalk said:


> Ive heard some people say it’s a little weak compared to what they would like, but fixed it with a small amount of hook / loop tape on the inside to increase to be friction.
> 
> Personally however, I haven’t had a problem!



Thank you a million times for your post! 
I added some old adhesive velcro I had lying around to the M0 clip, and had to keep cutting it smaller and smaller because the grip was too much.
Now it grips really well, the only thing is that it does seem to break some of my close. I used the rough side. I might run with the idea and put a piece of leather there instead.

Did you use the rough velcro size or the fuzzy side?


----------



## SubMash

Piece of rubber should work better.





RobinFood said:


> Thank you a million times for your post!
> I added some old adhesive velcro I had lying around to the M0 clip, and had to keep cutting it smaller and smaller because the grip was too much.
> Now it grips really well, the only thing is that it does seem to break some of my close. I used the rough side. I might run with the idea and put a piece of leather there instead.
> 
> Did you use the rough velcro size or the fuzzy side?


----------



## Lurk650

Just noticed that DCT is now looked at 5. Not sure what update this came with since I missed like 3 lol


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

I searched EarStudio ES100 on Amazon but the product doesn't come up, this needs to be FIX!


----------



## Lurk650

MidNighTempest said:


> I searched EarStudio ES100 on Amazon but the product doesn't come up, this needs to be FIX!


You are right. That is new. Terrible. I can get to product page from Order History so it's still available


----------



## rkw

MidNighTempest said:


> I searched EarStudio ES100 on Amazon but the product doesn't come up, this needs to be FIX!


Very interesting, this link works:
https://www.amazon.com/EarStudio-ES100-24Bit-High-Resolution-Bluetooth-unbalanced/dp/B078H4YD2L/
Searching in Amazon worked before but doesn't find it now.

I just bought mine from Amazon earlier this week and received it a couple of days ago. At the time there was a $10 off coupon, but it is no longer there (it might have been a Prime Day promotion).


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Lurk650 said:


> You are right. That is new. Terrible. I can get to product page from Order History so it's still available



Yea I missed that deal, It sucks. Does the ES100 ever occasionally go on sale? Would like to grab them sooner or later.


----------



## Lurk650

MidNighTempest said:


> Yea I missed that deal, It sucks. Does the ES100 ever occasionally go on sale? Would like to grab them sooner or later.


It's well worth the retail of $100. With LDAC it's making my M3s obsolete.


----------



## Marco Angel

i have to pay 149usd here in mexico, and i regret nothing. Now im discovering that my M&D MH40 (which sounds detailed and resolution but with a dark sound) sounds quite better than any phone can, and now them sounds more balanced with a bass head rumble (dark-balanced?) only supered in dynamics via a proper portable amp.

 I guess the ES100 can be only upgradeable if added a more powerful amp and also a bigger battery to feed it and maybe increasing the overall battery-life.


----------



## tuckers

I just got back from a trip and I used my XB10 a lot.  I do like the sound quality of it.  I just ordered the EarStudio so it will be interesting to see how it compares.  I do like the looks of the features in the software.


----------



## canonlp

Got a chance to test out the new Fiio BTR3 at Canjam, and boy it sounds quite good. Apparently it'll be £55. Great build quality too with metal and glass. I want to pick up an es100 too, but now I kind of want to test them both at the same time.


----------



## Marco Angel (Jul 22, 2018)

canonlp said:


> Got a chance to test out the new Fiio BTR3 at Canjam, and boy it sounds quite good. Apparently it'll be £55. Great build quality too with metal and glass. I want to pick up an es100 too, but now I kind of want to test them both at the same time.


Please! i already have a ES100, and am quite shure is better (also more expensive) but want another little device like this for my wife and her headset and in-ears and a comparison will help me with my decition


----------



## waynes world

canonlp said:


> Got a chance to test out the new Fiio BTR3 at Canjam, and boy it sounds quite good. Apparently it'll be £55. Great build quality too with metal and glass. I want to pick up an es100 too, but now I kind of want to test them both at the same time.



Will the btr3 have an app (with EQ etc)? Also,what is the battery life?


----------



## mhoopes

No report from any testers of a BTR3 app, though that may be due to NDA terms; who knows?

EQ is a very appealing feature to me, especially given non-jailbroken iOS limitations. Apple obviously isn’t serious about EQ. Can you even save EQ presets in iTunes on any platform? At this point, I’d prefer the AAC get sent to the receiver and processed there by something made by someone who really cares about what music sounds like on earphones/headphones.

I was experimenting with single-frequency test tones (manually sweeping with a foobar2000 DSP component), and noticed that my own sensitivity to frequencies above 6 KHz varied a lot from left to right.

So, are there any mid/hi-fi portable stereo equalization solutions out there?


----------



## veraideishal

Lurk650 said:


> Just noticed that DCT is now looked at 5. Not sure what update this came with since I missed like 3 lol



DCT is still adjustable on my phone and codec (AAC on iOS). Maybe it’s a limitation of their new LDAC codec (assuming you’re using LDAC)?


----------



## Lurk650

veraideishal said:


> DCT still works on my phone and codec (AAC on iOS). Maybe it’s a limitation of their new LDAC codec (assuming you’re using LDAC)?


That makes sense


----------



## Marco Angel

Lurk650 said:


> That makes sense


have you pause the music after altering the DTC? im in LDAC and is adjustable (only when the music is paused/stop)


----------



## Lurk650

Marco Angel said:


> have you pause the music after altering the DTC? im in LDAC and is adjustable (only when the music is paused/stop)


Yep, that was it. Music was playing. Interesting, before used to adjust while it was playing. I leave it at 5 anyways. What do you guys have it set at?


----------



## SubMash

Lurk650 said:


> Yep, that was it. Music was playing. Interesting, before used to adjust while it was playing. I leave it at 5 anyways. What do you guys have it set at?


It's not working during LDAC playback - not enough memory to run dct or crossfeeding with LDAC codec. So it doesn't matter what you set it to.


----------



## Marco Angel

Interestingly i heard no change while adjusting DTC, im playing in LDAC. Anyways i guess i dont need it cause it sounds great at it is


----------



## Monstieur

@wslee
1. Can you create an iOS lockscreen widget that gives access to the analog volume control? Opening the app each time to check the analog volume is frustrating.
2. The physical volume buttons do not respond to rapid presses - I must wait for a delay between each press to change the volume accurately, or press and hold and to quickly change by an unknown amount.
3. Can you add an option to allow iOS volume sync? I don't care about granularity - the invisible analog volume control is just annoying to me. Maybe allow setting a maximum limit for the analog volume so the iOS volume steps would be divided over a smaller range.


----------



## BoomBap08

Can anyone compare the ES100 vs Shanling M2S (bt mode of the es100 vs the wired mode of m2s)?


----------



## dunamos

Hi,
I really like the ES100, sound is amazing, especially with the newly added LDAC codec. However, I have a slight problem, every time I connect to the ES, SBC is used even though I have previously set up LDAC as my preferred codec in my dev settings. I have to change it back to LDAC in the dev settings every time.
Do you guys have a fix for that? 
Thanks


----------



## Carrow

Is this something I can stack with a DAP? Unsure but seriously tempted to buy this if so.


----------



## Marco Angel

dunamos said:


> Hi,
> I really like the ES100, sound is amazing, especially with the newly added LDAC codec. However, I have a slight problem, every time I connect to the ES, SBC is used even though I have previously set up LDAC as my preferred codec in my dev settings. I have to change it back to LDAC in the dev settings every time.
> Do you guys have a fix for that?
> Thanks


Yeah man!
In BT devices, go to earstudio preferences and there are a LDAC option which must be activated to make the ldac codec as a prefered one. (guess only OREO OS have it)


----------



## dunamos

Marco Angel said:


> Yeah man!
> In BT devices, go to earstudio preferences and there are a LDAC option which must be activated to make the ldac codec as a prefered one. (guess only OREO OS have it)


Oh ! Thank you so so much


----------



## rkw (Jul 24, 2018)

On Android 8 (Oreo), open the phone's Bluetooth settings. It will show a list of paired devices. Tap on the settings for EarStudio (gear icon). You should see a control to enable/disable LDAC.


----------



## rafaelo

I experienced a lot of dramatic improvements lately with one being using balanced cables in combination with my es100 Bluetooth adapter instead of regular cables. The improvement in sound quality was dramatic not because of the balanced cable per se but because of this particular device working so much better in the balanced mode. This is the best portable combination ever which includes es100. For ultimate convenience this is a superb option.

However, using the same cable with a small adaptor that converts balanced to unbalanced in order to be used with my little bear, the change in sound was even more dramatic with the new opamp from burson audio installed. This new opamp drastically transformed the sound after one day that has been installed. The combination es100 + little bear + burson audio v5i opamp is less portable but the sound quality is unbelievable for the price. Sometimes I am not believing what I am hearing I just need to compare directly now with a most expensive system in order to be able to put things into perspective. As I said, is less portable now but having

 

 even in bed when lying down the little bear connected to es100 is not a big deal. The sound quality thought reminds me a proper main system. Guitars and generally music instruments sound so powerful. 

It is such a shame that Motorola/levono do not support the software of their (old) phones anymore and I will not get the chance soon to add LDAC in this superb combination ( and of course I will never get a Moto phone again given this poor software update experience... )

Nevertheless, es 100 can be used in budget friendly combinations that have the potential to be giant killers and this is what matters in this case...


----------



## Monstieur (Jul 24, 2018)

There is zero difference between balanced and unbalanced from amplifier to headphones. Each driver is an inherently balanced system. The balanced connection is 6 dB louder, so you must increase the analog volume by 6 dB when using an unbalanced connection in order to make a fair comparison.

I also noticed zero audible difference with HD Jitter Cleaner, DCT, DAC Digital Filter, and DAC Oversampling, on my Shure SE846 with both balanced and unbalanced cables.


----------



## mhoopes

I think the real benefit of the balanced output in ES100 is its ability to drive higher-impedance loads. The SE846 is a low impedance earphone (9 Ohms @ 1 KHz), so there's likely no perceptible benefit to going balanced on the ES100 for that one.

I had no problem driving my 20-yr-old Sennheiser HD 545 (150 Ohms) in unbalanced 2x current mode, though at around 60+% analog volume (and ALWAYS 100% digital volume - otherwise, why worry about bit depth?).

However, if you scaled up to the HD 650 (300 Ohms), I think you'd want to go balanced.


----------



## SubMash

Hd650 is somewhat not loud enough at maximum voltage. And with 846 you need really low resistance cables while most balanced cable is 10x higher than they should be. Balanced still useful to remove ground noise issue and increase channel separation. I have to use 1x balanced voltage mode (can't hear any difference of 1x or 2x voltage) and -23dB analog volume with -6dB preamp to use 846.


----------



## mhoopes

Monstieur said:


> @wslee
> 1. Can you create an iOS lockscreen widget that gives access to the analog volume control? Opening the app each time to check the analog volume is frustrating.
> 2. The physical volume buttons do not respond to rapid presses - I must wait for a delay between each press to change the volume accurately, or press and hold and to quickly change by an unknown amount.
> 3. Can you add an option to allow iOS volume sync? I don't care about granularity - the invisible analog volume control is just annoying to me. Maybe allow setting a maximum limit for the analog volume so the iOS volume steps would be divided over a smaller range.



I think the lockscreen widget and/or Apple Watch control would be a handy addition. As for volume granularity, I wouldn't look to sync the digital volume, as that would compromise dynamic range, which is counter to this device's main intent; instead, they could give an option to vary the analog volume step rate or increment.


----------



## mhoopes

SubMash said:


> Hd650 is somewhat not loud enough at maximum voltage. And with 846 you need really low resistance cables while most balanced cable is 10x higher than they should be. Balanced still useful to remove ground noise issue and increase channel separation. I have to use 1x balanced voltage mode (can't hear any difference of 1x or 2x voltage) and -23dB analog volume with -6dB preamp to use 846.



When you say -6 dB preamp - where do you adjust that on the ES100? Is that the source volume?
Also, what gauge and length wire are you using for your balanced cable? Last I checked, 28 AWG wire was about 0.064 Ohms/ft, 24 AWG 0.026 Ohms/ft.


----------



## SubMash

mhoopes said:


> When you say -6 dB preamp - where do you adjust that on the ES100? Is that the source volume?
> Also, what gauge and length wire are you using for your balanced cable? Last I checked, 28 AWG wire was about 0.064 Ohms/ft, 24 AWG 0.026 Ohms/ft.


I raise high frequencies 6dB, so EQ preamp is set to -6 to avoid clipping. Stock 846 cable is 50mOhm one direction, so it's thicker than 24AWG. It's a good idea to keep it below that. With ES100 you can have cable shorter, so can use 24AWG, I guess.


----------



## mhoopes (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks! I forgot about the EQ preamp. Just getting to know this device. Global EQ is a revelation when dealing with moderately colored earphones such as the FiiO F9...and today, the FH5. Got LDAC “Sound Quality” (990 Kb/s) going with my Sony UBP-X800, and was able to drop the ES100 buffer down to 25% of max without any drop outs, so far. Latency was pretty good while watching Netflix on it.
[Edit: I saw LDAC has a fixed buffer length, so my fiddling didn’t affect that. Perhaps the Sony is compensating for the latency.]


----------



## C_Lindbergh (Jul 25, 2018)

Another update!

Version 1.3.2 (July 25, 2018)

v1.3.2.zip (Download)
- Fixed a bug on L/R trim volume
- Changed the Analog Volume Min. to -60dB (for high sensitivity IEM)

Also  the app got this update:

 Output level Estimation Added


----------



## SubMash

Cool. Few problems:
1. In volume trim both channels marked as "R" - one of them is "L", but which one?
2. 1x voltage and 2x voltage modes give the same output volume. I don't see it's limiting anything...
3. Volume estimation doesn't take into account EQ preamp or source volume. It would be good if app can try to get back from ES100 factual Vrms and calculate peak and 1-second average volume.
4. With LDAC defaulting to 96kHz it's not possible to use 4x oversampling, but button is active, so what it does than?



C_Lindbergh said:


> Another update!
> 
> Version 1.3.2 (July 25, 2018)
> 
> ...


----------



## shrimants (Jul 25, 2018)

Hello,

Strongly considering this product but i have a few concerns.

1) output impedance - my IEMs are only 10 ohm, and im reading mixed things about output impedance on balanced vs unbalanced output. What is the final verdict? is it 2 ohm out of unbalanced and 1 ohm out of balanced? or 1 ohm out of both? Seems like a damping factor of 10 vs 5 is kind of a big deal, and i'm considering the Fiio BTR3 instead.
2) is there any option for a "mute call" functionality? I'm on conference calls A LOT, and I like to be able to mute myself when i'm not speaking. My bluetooth headset has a dedicated mute button, but my regular android mic cable generally lets you mute if you press and hold the play/pause button. I prefer a single press to mute and a hold to end call, but usually its implemented the other way around.
3) does this work as a USB dac out of android and out of regular PCs?


----------



## Jearly410

@shrimants 

The output impedence is ~1ohm unbalanced and <1ohm balanced. It works great with my Andro which has 4ohm impendence in the bass region.


----------



## SubMash (Jul 25, 2018)

shrimants said:


> Hello,
> 
> Strongly considering this product but i have a few concerns.
> 
> ...


Never tried mute, but OI advertised as 0.5Ohm in all modes except one that is used for battery saving purposes on unbalanced connection.

It would be good if @wslee can test output impedance curve from frequency and put on website...


----------



## Marco Angel

Guys, is there a way to activate google assistant (google now) in the es100? Havent found how


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

Marco Angel said:


> Guys, is there a way to activate google assistant (google now) in the es100? Havent found how



You can tell Google Assistant to listen for "OK Google" via Bluetooth headsets, it has limitations though, like not doing anything if your phone is locked.


----------



## shrimants

usually if you hold play/pause (except while in a call) it activates google assistant. Still pretty iffy though, mine seems to require me to say OK Google twice or to hold play/pause on a mic/remote cabled headphone twice. The first time, it spends a while unlocking itself and google assistant times out. the second time it works perfect.

can someone give it a try? hold play/pause, see what happens?

holding play/pause on a wired mic during a call mutes the call, does this functionality already exist? Is there any hope of getting it remapped so play/pause during a call will mute and press/hold of play/pause will end call?


----------



## rafaelo

shrimants said:


> 3) does this work as a USB dac out of android and out of regular PCs



1) yes for PC is working fine although this is NOT an Asynchronous implementation. Some people care some do not. I care and I hope in future devices wslee will do a nice asychronous implementation as well. 
2) out of iPad or iPhone with the adapter is working absolutely fine and the sound is great as always with the iOS software
3) yes but with  the usual caveats.  Needs usb audio pro app and a good otg cable for the best quality, so suboptimal with Spotify etc.  I am not fan of android usb audio anymore. 

As the inventor already said this is a Bluetooth optimised device but can play out of usb as well.


----------



## rafaelo (Jul 25, 2018)

Academically speaking, I am the least qualified person to say given that everything else is equal, balanced should sound better than unbalanced. I have no clue.

I just listen the inventor of this device in this thread which according to my understanding said my device works much better with balanced, buy just a simple cheap balanced cable.

It was not easy and I could not find an extremely cheap  balanced cable but for a UK hand made one I decided to give around 40 £. And I can say as a consumer the difference is more than justifying the price especially for power hungry cans such as HD6XX and HE4XX. If the difference is because of these + 6db of balanced I do not know, it may well be.

And paradoxically enough and contrary to massdrop claims this 4xx I find it so much harder to drive than the HD6XX. First of all, much to my surprise this HD6XX seems a bit different than the hd650 I had on loan in the past. And I have a feeling that I need a power station to drive properly the 4xx planars. No way out of the phone as it was claimed and I feel I am not getting the full potential out of any of my power sources I am afraid.


----------



## shrimants

theoretically speaking, there should be 0 difference between balanced and unbalanced. realistically speaking, they are essentially 2 completely different circuits, and the balanced circuit has a lot more current/power available (generally speaking) to drive the headphones as needed.

remember that he4xx is driven by current (planar) and dynamic drivers are driven by voltage differential. usually it is harder (or at least less common) to provide current than it is to provide a voltage diff. at least, thats my extremely limited understanding of it.

also remember that this is a portable device we're talking about and neither the he4xx nor the hd6xx are portable friendly cans. For something like that, i think i'd go with a dedicated high powered portable amplifier (fiio q5, for example) and give that q5 a line level input signal from a bluetooth device.


----------



## shrimants

also, i just want to say HUGE props to @wslee for being in here and answering technical questions. To me, having a technically inclined first party person answering questions and standing by their product is a massive quality indicator that is often overlooked. I cant put into words how much i appreciate the effort going not only into the product but into the support behind the product. Fiio does the same, and I find myself strongly inclined to go to them as a company first, and I will likely be doing the same for Radsone as their product line increases. Especially in this day and age where its difficult if not impossible to get anything more than a canned response from a company.

thank you so much for what you're providing this community.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

shrimants said:


> also, i just want to say HUGE props to @wslee for being in here and answering technical questions. To me, having a technically inclined first party person answering questions and standing by their product is a massive quality indicator that is often overlooked. I cant put into words how much i appreciate the effort going not only into the product but into the support behind the product. Fiio does the same, and I find myself strongly inclined to go to them as a company first, and I will likely be doing the same for Radsone as their product line increases. Especially in this day and age where its difficult if not impossible to get anything more than a canned response from a company.
> 
> thank you so much for what you're providing this community.



Cheers to that! a small company that produces an excellent quality product that participates with it's customers to improve that product - completely unheard of in electronics until Radsone.


----------



## rafaelo

shrimants said:


> remember that he4xx is driven by current (planar) and dynamic drivers are driven by voltage differential. usually it is harder (or at least less common) to provide current than it is to provide a voltage diff. at least, thats my extremely limited understanding of it.



Thanks this is very useful information, nothing to remember for me simply I did not know all that... I bought a planar because of the very low price of HE4XX. But even using the little bear I am not getting the power I want because of the reason that you just mentioned and did not have a clue about. Personally, if I wanted more power in portable form I will go with xDSD. I have used it before and I know what to expect. What I did not know before is if xDSD could drive adequately Hd6xx. But now I know what is more difficult to drive headphones, I did not expect that before. But balanced with es100 is more than decent solution.



shrimants said:


> also remember that this is a portable device we're talking about and neither the he4xx nor the hd6xx are portable friendly cans. For something like that, i think i'd go with a dedicated high powered portable amplifier (fiio q5, for example) and give that q5 a line level input signal from a bluetooth device.


I think nobody here bought initially es100 for neither HD6xx or he4xx they just discovered along the way that at least HD6xx can be driven decently. As HD6XX  it supposed to be the most scalable headphone out there it goes without saying better amps better results.


----------



## peter123

shrimants said:


> *theoretically speaking, there should be 0 difference between balanced and unbalanced. realistically speaking, they are essentially 2 completely different circuits, and the balanced circuit has a lot more current/power available (generally speaking) to drive the headphones as needed.*



Just for the record this is not my experience in real life. I also find your post to be very contradictable since you say that they're completely different circuits but still sound 100% identical. If the different circuits are implemented in different ways it's natural to me that they sound different.

I've got some devices that sound identical from balanced and single ended output and some that sound different. 

This is hardly the place to discuss this though (the sound science part of this forum would be the right place) but as you keep mentioning this I just wanted to share my experiences on the matter as well.


----------



## shrimants

peter123 said:


> Just for the record this is not my experience in real life. I also find your post to be very contradictable since you say that they're completely different circuits but still sound 100% identical. If the different circuits are implemented in different ways it's natural to me that they sound different.
> 
> I've got some devices that sound identical from balanced and single ended output and some that sound different.
> 
> This is hardly the place to discuss this though (the sound science part of this forum would be the right place) but as you keep mentioning this I just wanted to share my experiences on the matter as well.



To clarify, IN THEORY the circuits should sound the same (IE ideal physics simulations). Thats pretty much never the case though. Inherently, they are two completely different circuits with completely different topologies, so expecting the exact same output doesnt make any sense.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## peter123

shrimants said:


> To clarify, IN THEORY the circuits should sound the same (IE ideal physics simulations). Thats pretty much never the case though. Inherently, they are two completely different circuits with completely different topologies, so expecting the exact same output doesnt make any sense.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.



Thanks for clarifying! 

Being in holiday mode I might very well have misinterpreted your posts


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Jul 25, 2018)

Does the ES100 show any indication/signs that is it running LDAC?


----------



## peter1480

MidNighTempest said:


> Does the ES100 show any indication/signs that is it running LDAC?



Yes in the app.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Jul 25, 2018)

Do you guys leave your LED light ON? I wonder if it makes any difference in battery life.


----------



## shrimants

MidNighTempest said:


> Do you guys leave your LED light ON? I wonder if it makes any difference in battery life.



It does but probably not enough to matter. LEDs sip power, not guzzle it


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

What is DIGITAL FILTER, What should I set it to?
What is DAC OVER SAMPLING RATE, What should I set it to?


----------



## peter1480

Oidio Sound Pellucid-PLUS oxygen-free silver plated copper, custom length.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Jul 25, 2018)

If your IEM's Cable has a Built in Mic, Does the ES100 take over as Main or does the IEM takes over? or they both run at the same time?


----------



## peter1480 (Jul 26, 2018)

MidNighTempest said:


> What is DIGITAL FILTER, What should I set it to?
> What is DAC OVER SAMPLING RATE, What should I set it to?



Best to listen and choose what you prefer. But I'm slowroll-off and 2x.


----------



## shrimants

MidNighTempest said:


> If your IEM's Cable has a Built in Mic, Does the ES100 take over as Main or does the IEM takes over? or is it both...



if you have a cable with inline mic/remote, it will not function with the es100. It will function as though you plugged it into a regular headphone jack, because you plugged it into a regular headphone jack.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Jul 25, 2018)

Thank You, Thank You.

There seem to be a volume bar next to my Bluetooth icon w/ half filled, Does that mean that my BT Volume is Locked even thou I've max out volume on the phone?

https://i.imgur.com/lp8sFyZ.png?1


----------



## C_Lindbergh

MidNighTempest said:


> Thank You, Thank You.
> 
> There seem to be a volume bar next to my Bluetooth icon w/ half filled, Does that mean that my BT Volume is Locked even thou I've max out volume on the phone?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/lp8sFyZ.png?1



Thats the battery life indicator, not volume.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

The ES100 Blinks RED then GREEN twice means that its charging right?


----------



## peter1480

MidNighTempest said:


> The ES100 Blinks RED then GREEN twice means that its charging right?


yes and your app will show charging


----------



## tuckers

I got my EarStudio yesterday, I set it up and it's sounding good!

I am using unbalanced 3.5mm.  Is there much difference in battery between 1x and 2x current?  Is that worth the battery drain?  I have very easy to drive IEMs.


----------



## shrimants

tuckers said:


> I got my EarStudio yesterday, I set it up and it's sounding good!
> 
> I am using unbalanced 3.5mm.  Is there much difference in battery between 1x and 2x current?  Is that worth the battery drain?  I have very easy to drive IEMs.



That seems to be a thing you'd want to try out yourself. it can measure better, it can drain more or less battery, but you cant really plot "worth" on a chart.

My solution: I bought the noble IEM cable with microphone, 3.5mm trrs. i also bought the 2.5mm balanced cable from them. There will be times I find the es100 cumbersome or unnecessary to carry around. there will be other times I want max audio quality and the ability to demo the unit, and i'll have it with me.

So in this scenario i am fully equipped to use either straight headphone out from my phone with the mic cable, i have a replacement cable if the OEM cable fails, and i have the 2.5mm balanced cable to try things out myself.

and considering it functions as a USB dac with windows and whatnot, i find myself extremely unconcerned about battery drain. I can charge it with my phone's MASSIVE extended battery with OTG mode, i can charge it while listening to the computer no matter where i am, and i can charge it in the car if i so choose as well while listening. Considering its battery life, im not overly concerned about some edge cases where i'll be listening for THAT long that i'll drain the whole thing. might forget to charge it now and then, might run into battery degradation, but given what i'm seeing in this thread, radsone seems to be the kind of company that will sell a battery for user replacement, or will have the replacement/repair option at least available by the time the product actually degrades to that extent. and by then we might have entirely different codecs/features in a new/updated product.


----------



## shrimants

can anyone with a very low impedance, high sensitivity IEM comment on noise floor/hissing? And has there been any issues with bluetooth audio skipping/stuttering or exhibiting artifacts? I would expect not, considering there is a buffer slider and whatnot.


----------



## SubMash

shrimants said:


> can anyone with a very low impedance, high sensitivity IEM comment on noise floor/hissing? And has there been any issues with bluetooth audio skipping/stuttering or exhibiting artifacts? I would expect not, considering there is a buffer slider and whatnot.


No problems with SE846.


----------



## Jearly410

shrimants said:


> can anyone with a very low impedance, high sensitivity IEM comment on noise floor/hissing? And has there been any issues with bluetooth audio skipping/stuttering or exhibiting artifacts? I would expect not, considering there is a buffer slider and whatnot.


Zero hiss with my Andros.


----------



## shrimants

checked my amazon points reward balance and it turns out i had just enough to order it.

so i did.


----------



## arjubx

Recently acquired this as my main portable solution. Loving it for all it does in such a small package.


----------



## georgelai57

Just received my ES100 and trying to do a FW update. According to the manual I have to instal Homebrew on my Mac but when I cut and paste the manual's Page 22 instructions, I get a "No such file or directory" message. Can someone help? Thanks


----------



## slumber86

georgelai57 said:


> Just received my ES100 and trying to do a FW update. According to the manual I have to instal Homebrew on my Mac but when I cut and paste the manual's Page 22 instructions, I get a "No such file or directory" message. Can someone help? Thanks


IF you want to copy and paste the command do it from here: https://brew.sh/ PDF can place non-printable characters that can be probleamatic


----------



## georgelai57

slumber86 said:


> IF you want to copy and paste the command do it from here: https://brew.sh/ PDF can place non-printable characters that can be probleamatic


I copy and pasted from your link and now Terminal wants a password


----------



## slumber86

Yess your user password. Is installing a package manager, is expected!


----------



## Lurk650

Luckily it's easy to update via Mac after the first time you do it


----------



## shrimants

what is Ambient Mode?

also i apologize to the radsone shipping dept staff but i ordered mine with overnight shipping.

#gethype


----------



## arjubx (Jul 26, 2018)

shrimants said:


> what is Ambient Mode?



Turning it on uses the ES100’s microphone to blend the audio around you into the audio playing from your source.

This feature is common on noise canceling headphones these days but this could help if you are using well sealing closed backs or IEMs. For example, if you are walking on the street and want to be mindful of traffic or something.


----------



## georgelai57

slumber86 said:


> IF you want to copy and paste the command do it from here: https://brew.sh/ PDF can place non-printable characters that can be probleamatic


Okay finally managed to update to latest FW as Radsone sent me a July 2018 updated PDF manual.


----------



## psikey (Jul 27, 2018)

Got one from Amazon to try but for me its going back.

From an audio perspective (most important) as others have said it is the best BT audio ever and in most cases indistinguishable from wired. This was used in LDAC mode with balanced connection.

My reason for returning is I really think the thing looks/feels cheap and the controls are so tiny and awkward to use. We are audiophiles ! We want metal & premium design/look (I'd have paid the extra £10 for premium build materials).

I also realise wireless BT its not a must for my use now as my V30+ drives my wired SE846/HD660S great and I use a neat little Sony RMT-NWS20 Bluetooth remote for wireless control and I always have my phone in my pocket anyway.

I think there will be a few of these AptxHD/LDAC devices coming out within the next 12 months so will se how the market unfolds.

So, wish more thought had gone into aesthetic design/material choice/control. Excellent work done with the audio itself.


----------



## shrimants

sticking wireless radios/antennas inside of a metal enclosure doesnt make any sense. especially for an enclosure that is meant to be used as a shirt clip. metal would severely reduce the transmission range, latency, dropped packets, etc of the bluetooth protocol (this is why smartphones are all glass and plastic, except a thin metal frame. And that metal frame often doesnt really DO anything at the required thickness). Having metal and whatnot would also increase the weight of the device.

keep in mind that mass produced injection molded/pressed plastic is far more serviceable, replaceable, and cheap than a solid metal CNC'd enclosure.

Check out the fiio btr1 and its problems with bluetooth range. they fixed it in the btr3 by making the thing out of....you guessed it. plastic and glass.


----------



## psikey (Jul 27, 2018)

shrimants said:


> sticking wireless radios/antennas inside of a metal enclosure doesnt make any sense. especially for an enclosure that is meant to be used as a shirt clip. metal would severely reduce the transmission range, latency, dropped packets, etc of the bluetooth protocol (this is why smartphones are all glass and plastic, except a thin metal frame. And that metal frame often doesnt really DO anything at the required thickness). Having metal and whatnot would also increase the weight of the device.
> 
> keep in mind that mass produced injection molded/pressed plastic is far more serviceable, replaceable, and cheap than a solid metal CNC'd enclosure.
> 
> Check out the fiio btr1 and its problems with bluetooth range. they fixed it in the btr3 by making the thing out of....you guessed it. plastic and glass.



I knew someone would say that !!  I'm talking about the silver plastic around the edge. No reason that couldn't have been metal. Edge could have been die-cast like a plastic one, not a fancy full machined case like a Sony. The buttons are like an afterthought. There could have been an colour changing LED on front that indicated BT mode i.e.  AAC/AptX/AptxHD/LDAC.

Anyway, sure others will come along with a more premium, user friendly design and not double the price. Hopefully can equal or better the audio which as I said this device is superb. Thanks for heads-up.... looks like a need to read about the btr3.

Based on this description I better do some reading  "Measuring at 58mm × 25mm × 10.4mm (without clip-on), the BTR3 weighs in at 26g. The BTR3 is encased in an *aluminium alloy shell with a 2.5D glass front panel.* The built *quality is one of the best that I have seen* for a Bluetooth receiver."


----------



## Monstieur (Jul 27, 2018)

mhoopes said:


> I think the lockscreen widget and/or Apple Watch control would be a handy addition. As for volume granularity, I wouldn't look to sync the digital volume, as that would compromise dynamic range, which is counter to this device's main intent; instead, they could give an option to vary the analog volume step rate or increment.


Volume sync would still adjust the analog volume. In sync mode iOS does not perform digital volume control but passes the full scale signal over Bluetooth.

Also, digital volume attenuation does not audibly affect the quality if you are actually using it for the purpose of reducing the final output volume, not performing any processing in between, and the noise floor is not audible.


----------



## C_Lindbergh (Jul 27, 2018)

I think we all agree that the buttons and material isn't its strong points, I'd rather have an aluminium alloy shell with a 2.5D glass front panel like the Fiio BTR3 will feature. I'm fairly certain that the MK II of this device will have much better hardware.

But still, the BT3  will lack: (which is the only viable competition and it hasn't even been released yet)

2.5 mm jack
11 hours battery life compared to 14
Some Software features and the support like the ES100
No app

Its advantages will be the hardware, but I value the above more. Above all the support from @wslee and the company has been amazing. 

Lets just hope Radsone are working on a mk II which has much better hardware.


----------



## shrimants

psikey said:


> I knew someone would say that !!  I'm talking about the silver plastic around the edge. No reason that couldn't have been metal. Edge could have been die-cast like a plastic one, not a fancy full machined case like a Sony. The buttons are like an afterthought. There could have been an colour changing LED on front that indicated BT mode i.e.  AAC/AptX/AptxHD/LDAC.
> 
> Anyway, sure others will come along with a more premium, user friendly design and not double the price. Hopefully can equal or better the audio which as I said this device is superb. Thanks for heads-up.... looks like a need to read about the btr3.
> 
> Based on this description I better do some reading  "Measuring at 58mm × 25mm × 10.4mm (without clip-on), the BTR3 weighs in at 26g. The BTR3 is encased in an *aluminium alloy shell with a 2.5D glass front panel.* The built *quality is one of the best that I have seen* for a Bluetooth receiver."



I'll be completely honest. The only reason I didnt immediately jump on this product (apart from not needing a BT device until now) was that it was COMPLETELY indistintuishable from the loads and loads of other no-name chifi products on amazon. One of its only saving graces was that it was prime eligible, which to me generally means they store some inventory in the states. The company name also didnt ring any bells, and I had never heard of it before, and the company naming scheme was also wierdly similar to the chifi products we see (though honestly who can tell anymore).

The only reason I reevaluated this was not so much because of the raving reviews on amazon, but because I saw @wslee on here answering questions and providing specifications.

I agree that it could have had a hardware indicator for bluetooth mode, but once you know its working through the app you dont really need to stare at it anymore. There IS a color changing LED, and it seems to be fully configurable as it seems to be a completely separate module controlled via microcontroller rather than a hardware implementation of an RGB LED. So this is something that can likely be added as an option within the app: Use various colors to represent what codec is being used during normal operation mode, keep other colors/operation the same.

There could have been an aluminum frame with glass, but I like the cheap plasticyness because it gives me confidence to take it out and about, not have to baby it, and not have to worry about it falling off of whatever I clipped it on to. I think in future designs (and I dont know anywhere near enough about wireless transmission theory and whatnot to say for sure) they could probably use an aluminum or some other metal frame and rig it up to act like an antenna. Not sure if that would really help or harm anything.

I think right now they are focusing first and foremost on audio quality, secondly on usability/functionality (all via the app), and thirdly on taking input from this product launch to see what the next one will be like. maybe it will have active noise canceling built in? more power? higher end chassis design?

I want this company to succeed, as it seems they really know what they are doing and are genuine about providing a good product at good value, and as such I'll be keeping this product and most likely recommending it to people assuming it works well for me.


----------



## mhoopes

shrimants said:


> sticking wireless radios/antennas inside of a metal enclosure doesnt make any sense. especially for an enclosure that is meant to be used as a shirt clip. metal would severely reduce the transmission range, latency, dropped packets, etc of the bluetooth protocol (this is why smartphones are all glass and plastic, except a thin metal frame. And that metal frame often doesnt really DO anything at the required thickness). Having metal and whatnot would also increase the weight of the device.
> 
> keep in mind that mass produced injection molded/pressed plastic is far more serviceable, replaceable, and cheap than a solid metal CNC'd enclosure.
> 
> Check out the fiio btr1 and its problems with bluetooth range. they fixed it in the btr3 by making the thing out of....you guessed it. plastic and glass.



Yes, yes, and yes. I've designed RF wireless products (2.4 GHz ZigBee, see https://www.panamax.com/products/all/compact-power/smart-plugs) with inverted-F antennas. The last thing you want to add to such products is any structure resembling an antenna that isn't an intentional receiver or transmitter at the frequency range of interest. There's a reason we don't make antennas out of plastic (not very conductive), and the same rationale inversely applies to the housings of Wi-Fi routers. Also, nicely-finished metal (and fancy packaging and accessories) costs money; I appreciate that Radsone judiciously put that money into the functional elements of the product. I've attended a lot of presentations by industrial designers, and though I appreciate what they bring to the table, the engineers need to advocate strongly for function and performance, which obviously happened here.

That said, the buttons could use some ergonomic improvements, such as raised surfaces at the ends. It's also a bit unfortunate that the track skip and volume buttons are directly opposite one another. The user has to be aware of this, and it makes for a somewhat awkward interface.
The volume button is a bit close to the microphone, and you can hear the clicking and fingertip brushing against the opening quite cleary if both are in operation. I know there are two jacks at the other end of the unit, but if there was a way to place the microphone at the end opposite the USB connector, it would be better oriented towards the user, and further from the buttons.


----------



## mhoopes

Monstieur said:


> Volume sync would still adjust the analog volume. In sync mode iOS does not perform digital volume control but passes the full scale signal over Bluetooth.
> 
> Also, digital volume attenuation does not audibly affect the quality if you are actually using it for the purpose of reducing the final output volume, not performing any processing in between, and the noise floor is not audible.



Gotcha. I would prefer the scenario you describe. At any rate, I'd rather use the volume buttons on my source than the ones on the ES100, in most use cases.


----------



## peter123

C_Lindbergh said:


> I think we all agree that the buttons and material isn't its strong points, I'd rather have an aluminium alloy shell with a 2.5D glass front panel like the Fiio BTR3 will feature. I'm fairly certain that the MK II of this device will have much better hardware.
> 
> But still, the BT3  will lack: (which is the only viable competition and it hasn't even been released yet)
> 
> ...



^^This!
Being a FiiO product I wouldn't be surprised if FW is full of bugs that never will get sorted until they release MK2 or MK3 versions.....


----------



## georgelai57

mhoopes said:


> Gotcha. I would prefer the scenario you describe. At any rate, I'd rather use the volume buttons on my source than the ones on the ES100, in most use cases.


Although the app recommends maximizing source volume and using the ES100’s volume control, I agree with you because: 
1. The ES100’s volume control buttons are ridiculously placed on it
2. When I’m using one of my sources which is an iPhone, I like that I can also use the knob on my Apple Watch to control volume.


----------



## peter1480

Anything that added to the weight would be a bad thing, its just right for clipping to the top of T-shirts.


----------



## shrimants

georgelai57 said:


> Although the app recommends maximizing source volume and using the ES100’s volume control, I agree with you because:
> 1. The ES100’s volume control buttons are ridiculously placed on it
> 2. When I’m using one of my sources which is an iPhone, I like that I can also use the knob on my Apple Watch to control volume.



1) where would you place the volume buttons? keep in mind that the front and back faces are not going to work unless you add significant thickness and another circuit board to the design. The board itself is EXTREMELY densely populated, and the only other way you could add the button is to increase the size of the device to make room. Then you'd have the buttons on a rather long riser, which reduces durability and increases the likelihood of damage. It also makes repair/refurbishing very difficult since now you have to try soldering in the middle of a bunch of other components.

The volume buttons IMO are perfectly placed for use with a shirt clip. The device clips to the front neck of your shirt, you make a U shape with your thumb/forefinger to reach up and interact with it. This provides finger/thumb operation to every button you could possibly be interacting with regularly. You cant put things on the bottom, there is a USB charging port there. You can put additional buttons on the top. The only thing I'd have placed differently is putting the microphone on the top, pointing at the user's face. And they probably didnt do that to prevent it from picking up hardcore breathing noises and chin/beard rustling sounds.

Dunno if you can see it, but here's what the circuit board looks like: https://scontent-ort2-2.xx.fbcdn.ne...=d48bcbd3a89363c0108cae6d93a156d1&oe=5C10AF78

2) pretty sure the audio sync volume functionality lets you still do that, though I could be mistaken. However, since this device has an actual app to let you control device functionality, this is something that can be added via fw update. One of the many reasons I am going with this device over the Fiio devices.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Jul 27, 2018)

Is it possible to Turn OFF the blinking LED Light while in use BUT not off Completely like while charging ?

If not  @wslee Could you please consider that in future FW update? I want the LED Off but also want some indication if its Fully charged.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

MidNighTempest said:


> Is it possible to Turn OFF the blinking LED Light while in use BUT not off Completely like while charging ?
> 
> If not  @wslee Could you please consider that in future FW update? I want the LED Off but also want some indication if its Fully charged.



Nope, I've requested this feature since they added the LED-setting, to have it off besides indications for when you connect/disconnect/charge. Hopefully they will implement it if its technically feasible.


----------



## tuckers (Jul 27, 2018)

I think that putting it in a better case etc. would probably double the retail price. That stuff is very expensive to add when you consider all the markups from materials and increased assembly and quality control.  I'm not a fan of the size, it's actually too small to use the buttons, better if it was about 25% bigger. I can live with the cheap appearance though.  I bet when they make a V2 it will be a lot better looking, and a lot more expensive.

I have the XB10 too and even though it's bigger and somewhat higher end design, I hate the controls, I can't tell which one I'm pressing without looking at it.  

I think metal would be a mistake from the antennae perspective.  All of these devices suffer from reception problems to some degree and adding metal casing would only make this worse. 



psikey said:


> Got one from Amazon to try but for me its going back.
> My reason for returning is I really think the thing looks/feels cheap and the controls are so tiny and awkward to use. We are audiophiles ! We want metal & premium design/look (I'd have paid the extra £10 for premium build materials).
> 
> 
> So, wish more thought had gone into aesthetic design/material choice/control. Excellent work done with the audio itself.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

shrimants said:


> 1) where would you place the volume buttons? keep in mind that the front and back faces are not going to work unless you add significant thickness and another circuit board to the design. The board itself is EXTREMELY densely populated, and the only other way you could add the button is to increase the size of the device to make room. Then you'd have the buttons on a rather long riser, which reduces durability and increases the likelihood of damage. It also makes repair/refurbishing very difficult since now you have to try soldering in the middle of a bunch of other components.
> 
> The volume buttons IMO are perfectly placed for use with a shirt clip. The device clips to the front neck of your shirt, you make a U shape with your thumb/forefinger to reach up and interact with it. This provides finger/thumb operation to every button you could possibly be interacting with regularly. You cant put things on the bottom, there is a USB charging port there. You can put additional buttons on the top. The only thing I'd have placed differently is putting the microphone on the top, pointing at the user's face. And they probably didnt do that to prevent it from picking up hardcore breathing noises and chin/beard rustling sounds.
> 
> ...



The placements of the buttons aren't that bad, its just that its impossible to feel without looking which button that does what (except the pause/play button ofc). Also I'd like a bit more space between the pause/play button and the 2,5 mm jack. Perhaps a volume wheel if its possible too?


----------



## shrimants

C_Lindbergh said:


> The placements of the buttons aren't that bad, its just that its impossible to feel without looking which button that does what (except the pause/play button ofc). Also I'd like a bit more space between the pause/play button and the 2,5 mm jack. Perhaps a volume wheel if its possible too?



Take a tiny dab of hot glue or super glue and put it on one of the buttons to raise it so it's easier to feel. Or a tiny piece of tape. I know exactly what you mean, that's how my volume button on my lgv20 feels like through the case. Can't tell if I'm pressing up or down.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

I think the Clip should have been the other way around, When its clipped the 2.5 / 3.5 will always be in the way.


----------



## tuckers

While it is hard to press the buttons because it is too small, after three days of use I can tell which button is what from feel, and the placement of the plug.  This is unlike the XB10 which I cannot figure out which button is what by feel alone and I've been using for 6 months!


----------



## shrimants

my unit just arrived. i get what you guys mean about the cheap plasticky chinesium feel. while i wouldnt necessarily change the size/shape/build of it, maybe in the future if the flat front was more reinforced and/or had a better texture to it? feels like it will crack immediately if i squeeze it, though i do get the weight savings aspect.


----------



## Monstieur (Jul 27, 2018)

georgelai57 said:


> Although the app recommends maximizing source volume and using the ES100’s volume control, I agree with you because:
> 1. The ES100’s volume control buttons are ridiculously placed on it
> 2. When I’m using one of my sources which is an iPhone, I like that I can also use the knob on my Apple Watch to control volume.


The Apple Watch knob allows finer grained volume control than the iPhone. The iPhone's volume buttons only have 16 steps, but the Apple Watch or a Bluetooth receiver in sync mode can set the iOS volume to any arbitrary value.


----------



## clinkzclinkz

@wslee
Found a bug on iOS. 
When listening to music at -60db. Then the phone call comes in, after the phone call. The sound goes to a louder level way over -60db has to press button -, then + to go back to -60db. Since I have very sensitive iem. It is very loud. Thank you!


----------



## parawizard

I find that the button placement is a bit awkward but not sure how it could be better. What I could appreciate is texture on the buttons that I could feel or not feel to know which button I am pressing. Sometimes just a slit or bump in the middle of the rocker style buttons helps me orientate myself. 

I have gotten used to clipping it on the right side of my shirt collar and then raising my left hand to the device. I slide my thumb up the track previous/next button to the power/pause/play button and then I know I can do the volume with my middle finger as it's resting right on it. 

Also next track is the same as volume up but on the other side or you can remember that next track is the closer to the power/play/pause button.


----------



## parawizard

Airutra said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> So I purchased an ES100 off amazon a week ago or so: I've noticed that I get popping sounds intermittently when using it as a dac/amp with the 3.5mm out for my laptop. However, it's fine when I use it with my phone in bluetooth. Should I just try to get it replaced by Amazon? or is this something normal.



Usually I only have issues with low latency audio devices for recording with ASIO deivers. You could try to download DPC Latency Checker and see if the pops correspond to a large latency spike. Then do some reading/trial error to figure out which device driver is causing the issue.


----------



## SubMash

I have a suggestion to reconsider interface for output selection. First of all - lock must be not switchable off - why risk it? Second - make simple switch 2.5/3.5. Check how much current is used on unbalanced mode and switch off second amp automatically if there is no benefit in running it. Last one - move volume limiter into setting of volume - near the channels trim just have a slider of maximum volume. In general gui needs some rework to make it simpler...


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

SubMash said:


> I have a suggestion to reconsider interface for output selection. First of all - lock must be not switchable off - why risk it? Second - make simple switch 2.5/3.5. Check how much current is used on unbalanced mode and switch off second amp automatically if there is no benefit in running it. Last one - move volume limiter into setting of volume - near the channels trim just have a slider of maximum volume. In general gui needs some rework to make it simpler...



I suggest one way to make it simpler for users would be an auto gain protection for the eq section - when enabled, if the buffer indicates clipping is about to occur, adjust the pre-amp down for the rest of that track, returning to the requested pre-amp level at the end of the track and continue to check for clipping again.


----------



## shrimants

Replay gain is a feature of many music players, fwiw


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

shrimants said:


> Replay gain is a feature of many music players, fwiw



You're right, I use Neutron player, which has both Replay Gain and Auto Gain Protection, along with a much better cross-feed.

I suggest Auto Gain Protection on the device because it is tied to the eq on the device and it's easy, especially for the uninitiated to eqs.

What's up with the cross-feed btw ? , It just seems to reduce volume a little and only mildly effect spatial imaging.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

This is probably going to be controversial, but have you seen the performance graphs now in the App?

Using a test signal just under 1KHz, it shows the noise generated by each different codec.

I am surprised by a few things, like the very poor performance of iOS vs Galaxy S9, both using the AAC codec. - although they both made a bit of a mess from a single tone.

I don't know that using a simple tone can tell us much about the real world performance of a codec, but it does indicate that the noise floor of the ES100 is pretty low, so using LDAC is worthwhile.

I'm still using Apt X HD, which does seem to be just a better Apt X - clearly not as good as LDAC though.


----------



## shrimants

so theres a couple things that come to mind here.

1) i'd love to see various measurements of this device, plus a BUNCH of others (various bluetooth IEM cables and devices)

2) if it sounds "good enough" regardless of what the measurements say, i dont think i'd really care.

3) havent checked out the app in depth, but how would the app measure its own hardware's output?


----------



## rkw (Jul 29, 2018)

shrimants said:


> 3) havent checked out the app in depth, but how would the app measure its own hardware's output?


It doesn't. The graphs are documentation of lab measurements.

(Sorry to post the full image. The thumbnail doesn't seem to work correctly for an image of these dimensions).


----------



## shrimants (Jul 29, 2018)

Jesus.... What is ios doing?II read the psychoacoustic part but anyone got some reading material about what all that means and why it can't be translated to frequency response chart? 


Also thanks for letting me know I need ldac. Guess I'll be neurotic about that for the next year or two.

LG v20 should be getting Android oreo soonish though, should have support by then, if only in software.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

shrimants said:


> Jesus.... What is ios doing?II read the psychoacoustic part but anyone got some reading material about what all that means and why it can't be translated to frequency response chart?
> 
> 
> Also thanks for letting me know I need ldac. Guess I'll be neurotic about that for the next year or two.
> ...



I'm also a V20 user, is that something you read or just some wishful thinking? It would be cool if it happened, but I wouldn't have thought LG would look back that far.


----------



## shrimants

Ldac and aptx hd are both included as part of the android oreo Bluetooth stack. LG has released oreo for Korean v20 and expect to have us version rollout October 7th or so. So maybe a couple months more for carrier specific updates. 

We won't have a hardware codec chip for doing it so there might be Cpu or battery related issues in using ldac, but it should definitely work.


----------



## Adventure

Ok after a Swedish guy came in our store in Amsterdam with the Radon EarStudio I ordered one today,  to check it out myself ..
Will let you know how it goes, it looked like a great companion for an head-fier!


----------



## shrimants

I was mistaken, its SEPTEMBER 7th for oreo for all v20's, not october. but im pretty sure carrier specific wont roll out for a while.

im still holding out for lineage OS to get second screen working flawlessly, but if they havent gotten it down by then i'll probably end up on a new phone anyways.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

I have the ES100 connected to the phone w/ an OTG cable, How do I select it as a sound device?


----------



## hamhamhamsta

MidNighTempest said:


> I have the ES100 connected to the phone w/ an OTG cable, How do I select it as a sound device?


I don't think there is a need for OTG cable
Go to Google Play look for EarStudio App; download that
Turn on your bluetooth and connect to EarStudio ES100; that's it.
If you want to use LDAC, you need to update to the latest version 1.3 I think, and you need Oreo 8.0


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

The audio test device used for the codec comparison is capable of doing a multi-tone test, which may well produce results that are a bit more representative of a real world scenario.

A single tone encode/ decode for lossy codecs is probably a very specific case.

@wslee are the graphs any different for a multi-tone test?

I feel that 997 Hz is chosen to try avoid any digital symmetry, multi-tone assymetric like some prime numbers might be better real-world estimation, although it might not.


----------



## SubMash

997hz is just standard test tone. But aptx is especially bad at HF. It's worth posting sweep tone spectrogram - that would show noise at all frequencies and not just one.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

SubMash said:


> 997hz is just standard test tone. But aptx is especially bad at HF. It's worth posting sweep tone spectrogram - that would show noise at all frequencies and not just one.



997 is prime for a reason, it makes a standard test tone that avoids resonances with digital sample rates.

I agree that AptX is particularly bad at HF, definitely worth a sweep test, although we're testing codec noise artifacts, they probably need to be coding more than one sine wave at a time for a chance at a fair comparison.

Information complexity is relevant for a codec test, but purity of signal is required, so it needs to be a generator.

I think both the sweep and multi-tone.


----------



## rkw (Jul 29, 2018)

MidNighTempest said:


> I have the ES100 connected to the phone w/ an OTG cable, How do I select it as a sound device?


I just tried it — works for me automatically on Galaxy S9. I connected an OTG cable from the phone to ES100 and it started playing through USB without doing anything else. Maybe make sure that your phone isn't prioritizing Bluetooth connection (try disconnecting Bluetooth or turn it off).


hamhamhamsta said:


> I don't think there is a need for OTG cable
> Go to Google Play look for EarStudio App; download that
> Turn on your bluetooth and connect to EarStudio ES100; that's it.


He is trying to use the ES100 as a wired DAC, not Bluetooth.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

rkw said:


> I just tried it — works for me automatically on Galaxy S9. I connected an OTG cable from the phone to ES100 and it started playing through USB without doing anything else. Maybe make sure that your phone isn't prioritizing Bluetooth connection (try disconnecting Bluetooth or turn it off).
> He is trying to use the ES100 as a wired DAC, not Bluetooth.



Do you have your ES100 ON while plugging it in?


----------



## rkw

MidNighTempest said:


> Do you have your ES100 ON while plugging it in?


It works both ways for me. ES100 could be on or off when I connect the OTG cable. Once I start playing audio on the phone (Galaxy S9), I hear it through the ES100.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

rkw said:


> It works both ways for me. ES100 could be on or off when I connect the OTG cable. Once I start playing audio on the phone (Galaxy S9), I hear it through the ES100.



Thanks, I think I got it. Phone issue. 

Everything works on someone elses Phone.


----------



## CactusPete23

MidNighTempest said:


> Thanks, I think I got it. Phone issue.
> 
> Everything works on someone elses Phone.


Might work better with USB Audio Player Pro (UAPP) App...  UAPP gives cleaner signal, and bypasses any android resampling.  Can try the free version to see if it works with your phone.


----------



## zolom

Recently (I guess after installing FW version 1.3), when turning my ES100 on, it connects to my LG V30+ BT and can play audio all right, but occasionally, the android application does not seem the recognize the connection. I have to perform "Device Search" and only after selecting the ES100, the app connects. I did reboot, clear cache, to no avail. 

Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## SubMash

zolom said:


> Recently (I guess after installing FW version 1.3), when turning my ES100 on, it connects to my LG V30+ BT and can play audio all right, but occasionally, the android application does not seem the recognize the connection. I have to perform "Device Search" and only after selecting the ES100, the app connects. I did reboot, clear cache, to no avail.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


Same story from the beginning. But before it would also not let it connect. Now it connects, although I have no idea which device is which - I have 2 and there are no names. But it still loses connect from time to time.


----------



## SubMash

Multitone is excessive for simple adpcm type codecs. 





PiSkyHiFi said:


> 997 is prime for a reason, it makes a standard test tone that avoids resonances with digital sample rates.
> 
> I agree that AptX is particularly bad at HF, definitely worth a sweep test, although we're testing codec noise artifacts, they probably need to be coding more than one sine wave at a time for a chance at a fair comparison.
> 
> ...


----------



## PiSkyHiFi (Jul 30, 2018)

SubMash said:


> Multitone is excessive for simple adpcm type codecs.



I don't know about lossy audio compression dealing with a single tone - a case they literally never have to deal with unless your music taste is unique, but with regular digital compression, such a case where it is a simple pattern repeated, the encoding will reduce the file size to something extremely small and will reproduce perfectly from this massive compression ratio.

It's bad form to test a codec by such a unique case - it probably reveals only a very small number of real world cases and won't give a decent comparison of how the codecs will respond to many waveforms combined, (you know - music)

I think this is fairly obvious, honestly, I don't know why the tests were done that way, it most likely doesn't reveal much about their relative merits as digital audio compressors.

The only thing I managed to glean from these tests is that the absolute noise floor is quite low for all of them - which is cool.

Edit: What do you think a lossy compressor does a DCT on this sine wave is going to look like?
a single peak in the frequency band to then represent.

Your idea of a sweep is better than a single tone, but at least multi tone (which i can confirm this device can test) represents something akin to music.

It might not make a difference because it still might not be enough to trigger the trickier parts of the codec, I imagine the only real way to compare the noise of codecs is to use enough combined waveforms that the codec has to make some touch decisions what to throw away . The comparison will come from how well they can make those tough decisions.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

SubMash said:


> Same story from the beginning. But before it would also not let it connect. Now it connects, although I have no idea which device is which - I have 2 and there are no names. But it still loses connect from time to time.



On my V20, this never happens - sometimes, in the car, it cuts out after connecting for a minute (only ever after one minute - never any other time), suddenly playing the audio on my phone while it thinks it's playing on the Bluetooth, but I have a fix for it, which is a usb cable with an inline power switch in the car - allows me to reset it very easily while driving.  My phone is in my pocket the whole time, so I put it down to signal strength and a bump in buffer management.

My other one I use for portable headphone use has never had this issue at all - even with the phone in my pocket.

Maybe I'll swap them over for a while.


----------



## blomman77

Hello
I have a question. How is output level estimation supposed to work?
No matter the IEM i connect to Radsone the app says 16 ohm and 105db
and if i try to change the value to the right specification for that IEM i am not able to save that?
Can someone help with this? Thanx


----------



## SubMash

ADPCM is not smart enough to compress better if there is a single tone or lower complexity - it always compresses to the exact same number of bits and doesn't change bandwidth for subbands based on the signal.
It just loses details on exact frequency, but it doesn't care if any other sub-band has any signal or not. So multi-tone for that is useless. Again, all those codecs (except AAC) are Low Power - they are extremely simple algorithms.

Truth is that (as wslee also stated) - you can't compare AAC to ADPCM codecs. AAC looks way worse, but in reality, you can't hear that noise due to how ear and brain work.
But if you compare SBC, APTX, LDAC - that would be fair to just look at the noise only. In those charts, in the app, you can see both - codec noise and hardware harmonics. Harmonics are very hard to hear, btw.

I tested DCT - it adds small masking noise and shifts FR 0.3dB here and there - I'm not a psycho-acoustic expert to say if it really works or not. It does make noise and somebody might like it, but I'm dead sure most people can't hear it in a blind test at all.



PiSkyHiFi said:


> I don't know about lossy audio compression dealing with a single tone - a case they literally never have to deal with unless your music taste is unique, but with regular digital compression, such a case where it is a simple pattern repeated, the encoding will reduce the file size to something extremely small and will reproduce perfectly from this massive compression ratio.
> 
> It's bad form to test a codec by such a unique case - it probably reveals only a very small number of real world cases and won't give a decent comparison of how the codecs will respond to many waveforms combined, (you know - music)
> 
> ...


----------



## SubMash

Music connection is rock solid on ES100. But sometimes app shows that device is disconnected and you need to connect to it again. Might have something to do with few audio BT devices available.


PiSkyHiFi said:


> On my V20, this never happens - sometimes, in the car, it cuts out after connecting for a minute (only ever after one minute - never any other time), suddenly playing the audio on my phone while it thinks it's playing on the Bluetooth, but I have a fix for it, which is a usb cable with an inline power switch in the car - allows me to reset it very easily while driving.  My phone is in my pocket the whole time, so I put it down to signal strength and a bump in buffer management.
> 
> My other one I use for portable headphone use has never had this issue at all - even with the phone in my pocket.
> 
> Maybe I'll swap them over for a while.


----------



## SubMash

blomman77 said:


> Hello
> I have a question. How is output level estimation supposed to work?
> No matter the IEM i connect to Radsone the app says 16 ohm and 105db
> and if i try to change the value to the right specification for that IEM i am not able to save that?
> Can someone help with this? Thanx


Saves for me and changes calcs.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

SubMash said:


> ADPCM is not smart enough to compress better if there is a single tone or lower complexity - it always compresses to the exact same number of bits and doesn't change bandwidth for subbands based on the signal.
> It just loses details on exact frequency, but it doesn't care if any other sub-band has any signal or not. So multi-tone for that is useless. Again, all those codecs (except AAC) are Low Power - they are extremely simple algorithms.
> 
> Truth is that (as wslee also stated) - you can't compare AAC to ADPCM codecs. AAC looks way worse, but in reality, you can't hear that noise due to how ear and brain work.
> ...



Well, I don't know about AptX, but if it is ADPCM, which I do know about, then the key word is the first letter of the acronym - Adaptive.

Adaptive means that the difference between samples can adapt in representation bits - it's an adaptive quantiser, plus all the other aspects like predictors feeding back - this  will allow a single tone to be efficiently represented, based on only a small or non-existant pattern for the next block in terms of difference from the previous block.

It's actually a lot more complicated than you describe, unless you can show me that AptX is not ADPCM based.


----------



## SubMash

It's in the wiki - "design is based on time domain ADPCM principles without psychoacoustic auditory masking techniques" And bits allocation per subband is fixed.
They only have a dynamic range adjustment so they encode low volume tone without high volume tones more effective.

It's based on this patent https://patents.google.com/patent/EP0398973B1 - if you see here anything that would show that multi-tone test is more useful - let me know, I could be missing something.
In my understanding, 2 tones with the same amplitude in different subbands would be exactly the same.


PiSkyHiFi said:


> Well, I don't know about AptX, but if it is ADPCM, which I do know about, then the key word is the first letter of the acronym - Adaptive.
> 
> Adaptive means that the difference between samples can adapt in representation bits - it's an adaptive quantiser, plus all the other aspects like predictors feeding back - this  will allow a single tone to be efficiently represented, based on only a small or non-existant pattern for the next block in terms of difference from the previous block.
> 
> It's actually a lot more complicated than you describe, unless you can show me that AptX is not ADPCM based.


----------



## blomman77

SubMash said:


> Saves for me and changes calcs.


Ok,but do you have to change the values manually,or does ES100 "sense" the IEM you connect?


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

SubMash said:


> It's in the wiki - "design is based on time domain ADPCM principles without psychoacoustic auditory masking techniques" And bits allocation per subband is fixed.
> They only have a dynamic range adjustment so they encode low volume tone without high volume tones more effective.
> 
> It's based on this patent https://patents.google.com/patent/EP0398973B1 - if you see here anything that would show that multi-tone test is more useful - let me know, I could be missing something.
> In my understanding, 2 tones with the same amplitude in different subbands would be exactly the same.



Here is a quote from the above mentioned patent "The signal in each sub-band is coded by means of a linear prediction technique and each sub-band is quantized with a varying number of levels according to its signal variance."

That's not fixed.

Further down in that patent "The aim therefore of sub-band coding is to allow the bit distribution to match that of the signal variance within each band, and in doing so, maximizing the likelihood of noise masking. Obviously the spectrum pattern of figure 6 will change with time, implying that an even greater gain could be achieved by allowing the bit allocation to adapt to the short-term energy in each sub-band, figure 11. This process is known as Adaptive Bit Allocation in the frequency domain."

That's complex, but it's not even a small portion of the complexity in that entire patent.

Getting back on track, regarding using multiple tones in testing the noise associated with each codec, it was a suggestion based upon what their testing equipment is capable of, the generator may not be able to make a signal complex enough to challenge the codecs efficiency, but at least it might get it closer to avoiding the rather unique case of encoding a single sine wave - that's like comparing 7zip and WinRar by compressing a file of 20 bytes length.


----------



## SubMash

blomman77 said:


> Ok,but do you have to change the values manually,or does ES100 "sense" the IEM you connect?


Manually. It's just a calculator.


----------



## SubMash

I'm pushing my limits of DSP knowledge here, but my reading is that none of this would help with multitone compression. It works with tone amplitude diffetence. Adaptive bit allocation is not used in any of those codecs - they all fixed bits according to specs and def files of sources. 

Anyway, I could be wrong. I will read it more later.

It's very hard to read multitone test charts - you have no idea which tone brought which problem. With sweeping test like I posted before its always clear where is the problem. And 1khz is not a subband with so limited bandwidth.

Their equipment can do such test, I believe. Well you can do it as well - all software is freely available. It's just 997hz FR is something that is known to 100x more consumers.


PiSkyHiFi said:


> Here is a quote from the above mentioned patent "The signal in each sub-band is coded by means of a linear prediction technique and each sub-band is quantized with a varying number of levels according to its signal variance."
> 
> That's not fixed.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoshG1217

Anyone else have trouble updating firmware? I have the correct cable type (data), plugged in, hold button down, but DFU cannot find it, and so won't update. I am pretty stoked that it got LDAC, but I don't believe I can use it until I update the firmware (or at least it won't currently connect with LDAC, and only connects with Aptx HD). Help appreciated.


----------



## Marco Angel

JoshG1217 said:


> Anyone else have trouble updating firmware? I have the correct cable type (data), plugged in, hold button down, but DFU cannot find it, and so won't update. I am pretty stoked that it got LDAC, but I don't believe I can use it until I update the firmware (or at least it won't currently connect with LDAC, and only connects with Aptx HD). Help appreciated.


With the es100 off, open the update app until prompt to connect! Then press the power button and immediate connect it to any usb port! You should hear the windows bell of a device being found.
I have updated mine in 2 different laptops having issues on being recognized in dfu once. I guess it didn't press the power button all right


----------



## JoshG1217

Update app? Do you mean the phone app? Mine just says to go to the website.


----------



## JoshG1217

I got it. You have to press power and plug into cable simultaneously or it won't work. Really picky. Got that LDAC!


----------



## shrimants

JoshG1217 said:


> I got it. You have to press power and plug into cable simultaneously or it won't work. Really picky. Got that LDAC!



you got ldac working on android nougat just due to the firmware update?


----------



## shrimants

also, if i use my PC to connect to the es100, how do i know what bluetooth codec its using or can use? I dont see any downloadable software for windows bluetooth functionality.


----------



## rxe16144

shrimants said:


> also, if i use my PC to connect to the es100, how do i know what bluetooth codec its using or can use? I dont see any downloadable software for windows bluetooth functionality.



Windows 10 natively supports Apt-X although it might be difficult to know it exactly when you connect via bluetooth.


----------



## shrimants

looks like it would benefit from a windows or (ugh) windows store app


----------



## smorgar (Jul 31, 2018)

Adventure said:


> Ok after a Swedish guy came in our store in Amsterdam with the Radon EarStudio I ordered one today,  to check it out myself ..
> Will let you know how it goes, it looked like a great companion for an head-fier!


Hi! Swedish guy here 
Can you ask your colleague what IEMs he let me try? Im reffering to your custom molded ones. They were on another level! And what DAP was that?
Hope you will enoy the ES100 as much as we are!

Just want to give a quick shout out to @Adventure and the guys at *Hifisolutions*. Wonderful store and people working there. Great products in stock and for testing. Super friendly and helpful!
Best hifi store-visit for me by far!


----------



## crabdog

For those people a few pages back saying they wanted a metal unit instead of plastic, you might want to take a look at the Ampio VS-1880. It's just a straight up receiver/DAC and doesn't have an app or anything and is only 3.5mm but it's a great sounding device with aptX HD and LDAC. You can check out my review of it here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/20615/

As for the ES100, mine just arrived today so I'll be able to test it when I get home tonight. Am looking forward to it after hearing all the praise it has received.


----------



## niron

Just got the balanced cable for my new ES100. It has arrived extremely fast from Penon Audio


----------



## monsieurfromag3

niron said:


> Just got the balanced cable for my new ES100. It has arrived extremely fast from Penon Audio


What will you plug on the other end of that beauty?


----------



## KierD

Absolutely *loving* my ES100 - running it with SE846 and Brainwavz balanced cable, either over AAC from my iPhone X or over USB from my iMac.

A little anecdote - a friend of mine came over with his SE425 and I did a blind (literally) test on him - once with the SE425 connected directly to his phone, once with them connected to ES100, and he asked what the second IEMs were because they sounded so distinctly better. He was shocked to discover they were his same old SE425s, and placed an order for ES100 there and then 

Seeing as @wslee is a regular contributor, I've a couple of suggestions / wishlist type of things...

Ambient mode is great, and the ambient shortcut key is an excellent idea, but quite often i need a more immediate response than I can get with the 2-second button press. Might it be possible in a future firmware version to make all the hardware buttons software configurable? For example, I very rarely use the [<<] button to skip back to the previous track - it would be great to be able to configure that as an instant toggle for ambient sound on/off
I totally get the notion that the volume increments provided by iOS are insufficiently granular for ES100 to use a synced volume control in place of anything else, but is it not possible to allow the phone's hardware volume buttons to set the volume to one of its increments, but still be able to fine-tune in the app or with the ES100 hardware buttons? (Perhaps that's not possible through Apple's APIs - just asking though)


----------



## flinkenick

smorgar said:


> Hi! Swedish guy here
> Can you ask your colleague what IEMs he let me try? Im reffering to your custom molded ones. They were on another level! And what DAP was that?
> Hope you will enoy the ES100 as much as we are!
> 
> ...


Hey Swedish guy! It was my setup, the A&K SP1000 Cu connected to Rhapsodio 2.98 cable and Empire Ears Phantom. 

I'm not Rick's colleague, but am becoming part of the furniture these days as I go over regularly to try out new stuff.


----------



## rxe16144 (Jul 31, 2018)

rxe16144 said:


> Windows 10 natively supports Apt-X although it might be difficult to know it exactly when you connect via bluetooth.



I tried to connect ES100 to windows10 laptop via bluetooth and during connecting could see on smartphone's App like the attached image. It showed apt-X for input source.
Does this mean ES100 have dual bluetooth function ?


----------



## niron

monsieurfromag3 said:


> What will you plug on the other end of that beauty?



A few options including the Pinnacle P1, Tin Audio T2, Fiio FH5, etc.


----------



## Monstieur

@wslee Can you add an Equal Loudness Compensation function similar to the Loudness correction filter in Equalizer APO (https://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/)? You can make use of the recently added Output Level Estimation feature to calculate the reference level as 85 dB SPL of -20 dBFS pink noise.

Also, can you add a toggle to show Output Level Estimation relative to reference level like an AV receiver? i.e. 0.0 dB is 85 dB SPL of -20 dBFP pink noise.


----------



## JoshG1217

shrimants said:


> you got ldac working on android nougat just due to the firmware update?



The previous update contained the LDAC upgrade for the ES100. I have Oreo on my V30, so it already has LDAC. Once I figured out the correct timing to hold the power button down and instantly plug into the computer, windows recognized the adapter, and I ran the firmware update without an issue. It sounds even better than it previously did. I just tested it again against a Sony pair of WH 1000x mk2, and my Beyers sound just tons better.


----------



## SubMash

JoshG1217 said:


> The previous update contained the LDAC upgrade for the ES100. I have Oreo on my V30, so it already has LDAC. Once I figured out the correct timing to hold the power button down and instantly plug into the computer, windows recognized the adapter, and I ran the firmware update without an issue. It sounds even better than it previously did. I just tested it again against a Sony pair of WH 1000x mk2, and my Beyers sound just tons better.


With all respect to Sony for product details - WH100xmk2 is very average sounding headset which can't even properly hold bass. Any Beyer should be killing it.
And btw - no need for any timing during update - press power button and hold it and while holding it - plug usb in.


----------



## Adventure

smorgar said:


> Hi! Swedish guy here
> Can you ask your colleague what IEMs he let me try? Im reffering to your custom molded ones. They were on another level! And what DAP was that?
> Hope you will enoy the ES100 as much as we are!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words to start with.

You heard @flinkenick set: Nic's set ... custom IEM Empire Ears - Phantom, the DAP was the Astell & Kern SP1000 Copper!


----------



## waynes world (Jul 31, 2018)

crabdog said:


> For those people a few pages back saying they wanted a metal unit instead of plastic, you might want to take a look at the Ampio VS-1880. It's just a straight up receiver/DAC and doesn't have an app or anything and is only 3.5mm but it's a great sounding device with aptX HD and LDAC. You can check out my review of it here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/20615/
> 
> As for the ES100, mine just arrived today so I'll be able to test it when I get home tonight. Am looking forward to it after hearing all the praise it has received.



I like the "on/off switch" on the Ampio. Looking forward to your impressions of the ES100. Are there any negatives to having a switch like that? It seems like it would be a faster/simpler method, and if there are no negatives, then I hope that @wslee considers replacing the on/off button (that has to be held down) with a switch in future models.


----------



## JoshG1217

SubMash said:


> With all respect to Sony for product details - WH100xmk2 is very average sounding headset which can't even properly hold bass. Any Beyer should be killing it.
> And btw - no need for any timing during update - press power button and hold it and while holding it - plug usb in.




You know, customer service said, but I tried it like 10 times and the only time I got it to work was press button and instantly plug in. If you wait on a 3 Count or something, then it do any work.

I agree on the Sony. They sound decent (better than Bose, V Moda, and many others), but just not quite there. I have DT 1770s with a1 foot mini xlr cable going to my ES 100. Looking for to upgrade that to a balanced cable with right angle 2.5 jack. Not sure where to get one . Maybe custom cans...


----------



## Elzizo

JoshG1217 said:


> You know, customer service said, but I tried it like 10 times and the only time I got it to work was press button and instantly plug in. If you wait on a 3 Count or something, then it do any work.
> 
> I agree on the Sony. They sound decent (better than Bose, V Moda, and many others), but just not quite there. I have DT 1770s with a1 foot mini xlr cable going to my ES 100. Looking for to upgrade that to a balanced cable with right angle 2.5 jack. Not sure where to get one . Maybe custom cans...


Getting a balanced cable for your DT1770 won't be possible unless you modded your DT1770 from a single ended mini-XLR that has both the left and right channels contained, and change to a headphone out that separates out the left and right channels as well as their ground cable. These mods can be costly and will void your warranty. This is the same situation with many AKG and other Beyerdynamic headphones.


----------



## JoshG1217

So I would need to mod the internal wiring? Are some headphones made that are already balanced, or is it always a mod?


----------



## Elzizo

JoshG1217 said:


> So I would need to mod the internal wiring? Are some headphones made that are already balanced, or is it always a mod?


You're correct you would need to mod the internal wiring. The DT1990 have the same challenge. The only headphones in that price range that I know from Beyerdynamic that can support a balanced output without modification are the Beyerdynamic Amiron Home, but these are open back. I do not know of a closed back headphone from Beyerdynamic that supports balanced out without modification.


----------



## SubMash

Sennheiser is better from that perspective - balanced by design.


----------



## crabdog

waynes world said:


> I like the "on/off switch" on the Ampio. Looking forward to your impressions of the ES100. Are there any negatives to having a switch like that? It seems like it would be a faster/simpler method, and if there are no negatives, then I hope that @wslee considers replacing the on/off button (that has to be held down) with a switch in future models.


There are no negatives to the on/off switch for me personally but I don't mind either method.

I had about 30-40 minutes with the ES100 last night, just used it straight out of the box and haven't even opened the app on my phone yet. I paired it with my Sony ZX300 and my early impressions are very positive. I actually don't mind the plastic materials although I don't know how it will hold up physically over time. In terms of sound it's easily as good as the Ampio if not better (haven't A/B them yet). By the way, I haven't tried the balanced output yet, just the 3.5 SE.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> There are no negatives to the on/off switch for me personally but I don't mind either method.
> 
> I had about 30-40 minutes with the ES100 last night, just used it straight out of the box and haven't even opened the app on my phone yet. I paired it with my Sony ZX300 and my early impressions are very positive. I actually don't mind the plastic materials although I don't know how it will hold up physically over time. In terms of sound it's easily as good as the Ampio if not better (haven't A/B them yet). By the way, I haven't tried the balanced output yet, just the 3.5 SE.


Haha what codec are you running? The app let's you know 100%


----------



## crabdog

Lurk650 said:


> Haha what codec are you running? The app let's you know 100%


aptX HD is what showed on the ZX300 when it connected which is weird because I didn't know it even supported aptX. Or maybe that's what the es100 told it, I dunno  I'll test it again tonight with the app and see what it says. Also going to test pairing with my Android phone and the AR-M20.


----------



## hamhamhamsta

crabdog said:


> aptX HD is what showed on the ZX300 when it connected which is weird because I didn't know it even supported aptX. Or maybe that's what the es100 told it, I dunno  I'll test it again tonight with the app and see what it says. Also going to test pairing with my Android phone and the AR-M20.


ZX300 should be able to use LDAC since it is Sony…then use LDAC for best sound quality


----------



## rkw

crabdog said:


> aptX HD is what showed on the ZX300 when it connected which is weird because I didn't know it even supported aptX.


The ZX300 specs says it supports aptX, aptX HD, and LDAC. Did you update the ES100 firmware to support LDAC? If you have the latest firmware, it should have connected with LDAC automatically.


----------



## crabdog

hamhamhamsta said:


> ZX300 should be able to use LDAC since it is Sony…then use LDAC for best sound quality





rkw said:


> The ZX300 specs says it supports aptX, aptX HD, and LDAC. Did you update the ES100 firmware to support LDAC? If you have the latest firmware, it should have connected with LDAC automatically.



I haven't even checked which firmware version I have simply because I haven't had any time with it except for a brief listen last night. I'll look into all this when I get home after work but since you say it connects with LDAC automatically I'm assuming I do not have the latest firmware.


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> I haven't even checked which firmware version I have simply because I haven't had any time with it except for a brief listen last night. I'll look into all this when I get home after work but since you say it connects with LDAC automatically I'm assuming I do not have the latest firmware.



Most likely you don't have the latest fw. 

Update the fw and use LDAC, put on one of those nice 8 core balanced cables of yours and fasten the seat belt


----------



## crabdog

peter123 said:


> Most likely you don't have the latest fw.
> 
> Update the fw and use LDAC, put on one of those nice 8 core balanced cables of yours and fasten the seat belt


Got the latest firmware. Update was easy peasy. Will be testing with LDAC and balanced IEM after I get some other stuff done.


----------



## JMelvin

Just did the latest firmware update without issue on my Mac. LDAC was auto-selected with my Pixel 2 and works great. Must say the sound quality is just outstanding.


----------



## crabdog

Okay, so balanced out with the BQEYZ K2 over LDAC is crazy good. *** off world, I'm busy.


----------



## hamhamhamsta

crabdog said:


> Okay, so balanced out with the BQEYZ K2 over LDAC is crazy good. *** off world, I'm busy.


That didn’t take long


----------



## meinname123

flinkenick said:


> Hey Swedish guy! It was my setup, the A&K SP1000 Cu connected to Rhapsodio 2.98 cable and Empire Ears Phantom.
> 
> I'm not Rick's colleague, but am becoming part of the furniture these days as I go over regularly to try out new stuff.



I loved your CIEM Shootout and can't wait to read your review of the ES100


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Okay, so balanced out with the BQEYZ K2 over LDAC is crazy good. *** off world, I'm busy.


Peter and I told ya man! haha. I'm seriously considering the M3s. I really have no need for it.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Those Amazon reviews are really going through the roof...  

5/5 on Amazon.ca
4,7/5 on Amazon.com
4,7/5 on Amazon.de

Stunning! Just wish more "professional" people reviewed it to spread the word even more, there is like one review on Engadget AU i believe.


----------



## antdroid

Been a while since I checked back into this thread but looks like this little gadget has gotten super popular lately!  It's such a wonderful device that is getting the best product support I have ever seen in my tech gadgetry life.

I was having Android bluetooth issues on the June updates on both Oreo and P but the most recent Android P beta seems to have fixed whatever the problem was and I was finally able to reliably use bluetooth again without random skipping or stutters.

LDAC update is awesome! I didnt know what to expect from it but I was impressed with it working well and just ever so slightly better quality than AptX HD that I was using. They are both leagues ahead of the SBC and AptX and its noticeable.

I spent a good chunk of my morning using the ES100 with my Audeze Sine with balanced cables switching back and forth from the different codecs on the fly using developer mode. I also compared it to my wired Onkyo DP-S1 DAP performance with the Sine.

It's totally not apples to apples comparison but the DAP exhibited fuller and more impactful bass, while detail retrieval seemed the same on wired vs wireless. I dont know if the bass extension/size was due to the DAP's amp/dac vs the ES100 or not.


----------



## mhoopes (Aug 2, 2018)

C_Lindbergh said:


> Those Amazon reviews are really going through the roof...
> 
> 5/5 on Amazon.ca
> 4,7/5 on Amazon.com
> ...



I wouldn’t mind some test results from https://www.audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php. They do amps and DACs...even budget Behringer [edit] musician stuff that blows doors on some of the budget audio enthusiast Schiit [edit: all while] using 10-yr-old Cirrus Logic DAC chips.


----------



## antdroid

mhoopes said:


> I wouldn’t mind some test results from https://www.audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php. They do amps and DACs...even budget Beyerdynamic musician stuff that blows doors on some of the budget audio enthusiast Schiit using 10-yr-old Cirrus Logic DAC chips.



I wouldn't mind sending it to him to test. I actually live in the same general city I believe.


----------



## Cane

Seems like it's back on amazon.com again, and that all European sites can ship to other countries now!


----------



## smorgar

A bit off topic maybe but I'm looking for a short USB C to micro USB cable to go with my pixel2+es100. Any recommendations? I prefer Amazon


----------



## capnjack

smorgar said:


> A bit off topic maybe but I'm looking for a short USB C to micro USB cable to go with my pixel2+es100. Any recommendations? I prefer Amazon


Try looking at the ForzaAudioWorks site, that’s where I got mine. They’re in Poland I believe.


----------



## crabdog

Simple plug and play DAC operation on my Linux laptop and Windows 10 PC. Love the versatility of these devices.


----------



## KierD

smorgar said:


> A bit off topic maybe but I'm looking for a short USB C to micro USB cable to go with my pixel2+es100. Any recommendations? I prefer Amazon


https://smile.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01LONQBDG/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_9?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&psc=1 - I'm sure the various other Amazon regions have the same product


----------



## zolom

No OTG on the USB C side (phone side)


----------



## peter1480

smorgar said:


> A bit off topic maybe but I'm looking for a short USB C to micro USB cable to go with my pixel2+es100. Any recommendations? I prefer Amazon





capnjack said:


> Try looking at the ForzaAudioWorks site, that’s where I got mine. They’re in Poland I believe.



The Fiio CL06 works.


----------



## chinmie

crabdog said:


> Simple plug and play DAC operation on my Linux laptop and Windows 10 PC. Love the versatility of these devices.



although if I'm not mistaken the ES100 is locked on a lower bitrate and resolution on usb mode, as it wasn't exactly meant to be an usb DAC solution


----------



## Soaa-

chinmie said:


> although if I'm not mistaken the ES100 is locked on a lower bitrate and resolution on usb mode, as it wasn't exactly meant to be an usb DAC solution



What's wrong with 48kHz?


----------



## shrimants

just a heads up, windows 10 supposedly natively supports aptx, and i think aptx HD and aptx LL. Since theres no app, i cant see what codec is being used. Has anyone tried the multi-device pairing with the es100 to see if the app can tell what codec is being used?

also, is there some way to add an LED color indicator that changes/flashes based on what codec is being used?


----------



## mhoopes

shrimants said:


> just a heads up, windows 10 supposedly natively supports aptx, and i think aptx HD and aptx LL. Since theres no app, i cant see what codec is being used. Has anyone tried the multi-device pairing with the es100 to see if the app can tell what codec is being used?
> 
> also, is there some way to add an LED color indicator that changes/flashes based on what codec is being used?



Do you have an Android or iOS device? If so, the ES100 pairs as 2 device types to those portable OSs, meaning that the portable device app can be used to control and monitor the ES100 even if it is streaming audio from your Windows 10 device. 

ES100 doesn't support aptX-LL. That said, I haven't gotten aptX-HD working in Windows 10 yet, just aptX. Has anyone else gotten aptX-HD or LDAC to work from Windows 10?


----------



## sideways

Hello

I just received mine this afternoon...successfully did the firmware update...during playback I get background static and skipping...quite terrible in fact...ideas to remedy this?? Phone is a Huawei P10...headphones are AKG's and Grado's...


----------



## SubMash

sideways said:


> Hello
> 
> I just received mine this afternoon...successfully did the firmware update...during playback I get background static and skipping...quite terrible in fact...ideas to remedy this?? Phone is a Huawei P10...headphones are AKG's and Grado's...


They can't support you here - contact radsone by email or Facebook. It's unusual case and sounds like hardware problem - maybe shortcut on your wires damaged amplifiers.


----------



## sideways (Aug 2, 2018)

Crap...got it figured...on my phone under the LDac options it was set to the first setting "optimized" instead of "balanced"...works fine now...sorry for the trouble!!


----------



## SubMash

sideways said:


> Crap...got it figured...on my phone under the LDac options it was set to the first setting "optimized" instead of "balanced"...works fine now...sorry for the trouble!!


Ok, so your environment was not good enough for 900kbaud data.


----------



## sideways

Kinda odd seeing that they were sitting side by side not more than 6" apart!!


----------



## SubMash

sideways said:


> Kinda odd seeing that they were sitting side by side not more than 6" apart!!


Distance doesn't always helps with radio interference issue that eats from available bandwidth. But we have several reports here that after some time people get this thing fixed by itself. But if it will be fixed - balanced connection will move to full speed.


----------



## chinmie

Soaa- said:


> What's wrong with 48kHz?



Nothing much, it's just that for me there's a better wired solution at my home that i prefer more. As a wireless dac though this thing is a bliss


----------



## rxe16144

mhoopes said:


> Do you have an Android or iOS device? If so, the ES100 pairs as 2 device types to those portable OSs, meaning that the portable device app can be used to control and monitor the ES100 even if it is streaming audio from your Windows 10 device.
> 
> ES100 doesn't support aptX-LL. That said, I haven't gotten aptX-HD working in Windows 10 yet, just aptX. Has anyone else gotten aptX-HD or LDAC to work from Windows 10?



No. My Thinkpad connects with aptX so far.


----------



## Lurk650

I just realized last night mine was on Balanced, set it to Optimized for Audio Quality. Can't remember if I kept listening after that lol


----------



## antdroid

mhoopes said:


> I wouldn’t mind some test results from https://www.audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php. They do amps and DACs...even budget Behringer [edit] musician stuff that blows doors on some of the budget audio enthusiast Schiit [edit: all while] using 10-yr-old Cirrus Logic DAC chips.



I posted in the Request thread on ASR about it. I offered my unit to loan.


----------



## antdroid

Good news. He's willing to accept my request and I'll send it to him next week after he gets back from vacation. He said others had requested it and he turned it down but since I live in the area, he was willing to do it.


----------



## mhoopes

antdroid said:


> Good news. He's willing to accept my request and I'll send it to him next week after he gets back from vacation. He said others had requested it and he turned it down but since I live in the area, he was willing to do it.



That’s good news. I don’t recall him posting test results of wireless devices, so hopefully we can see something besides just USB operation (LDAC vs. AAC vs. aptX-HD would be instructive). He uses a Windows laptop as source quite a bit, which could stream standard aptX without additional hardware, but would surely compare poorly in comparison to most wired devices, as far as DAC performance goes. On the other hand, there are plenty of Sony and Android OS devices that can do LDAC.

Also, he always includes a secondary device in the test for comparison. What would be appropriate in this case that he may already have in his stable? FiiO E10K? Dragonfly Black?


----------



## shrimants

Thought we arent allowed to mention audiosciencereview forums on here? 

Anyways, he's tested the Sony ldac earbuds thingy with great results. I'm curious how this device does but I dont see him getting aptx hd or jdac working out of windows without a dedicated sound driver from radsone. Haven't seen wslee in this thread in quite a while either.


----------



## antdroid

shrimants said:


> Thought we arent allowed to mention audiosciencereview forums on here?
> 
> Anyways, he's tested the Sony ldac earbuds thingy with great results. I'm curious how this device does but I dont see him getting aptx hd or jdac working out of windows without a dedicated sound driver from radsone. Haven't seen wslee in this thread in quite a while either.



Yea I dont know. The whole schiity debacle thing kind of caused a lot of tension around here. I dont know if there was any censorship due to that. If so, then we can ignore everything about the previous posts. 

wslee just liked one of my posts!



mhoopes said:


> That’s good news. I don’t recall him posting test results of wireless devices, so hopefully we can see something besides just USB operation (LDAC vs. AAC vs. aptX-HD would be instructive). He uses a Windows laptop as source quite a bit, which could stream standard aptX without additional hardware, but would surely compare poorly in comparison to most wired devices, as far as DAC performance goes. On the other hand, there are plenty of Sony and Android OS devices that can do LDAC.
> 
> Also, he always includes a secondary device in the test for comparison. What would be appropriate in this case that he may already have in his stable? FiiO E10K? Dragonfly Black?



Not sure, I have a Fiio Q1 Mk2 also available.


----------



## capnjack

shrimants said:


> Thought we arent allowed to mention audiosciencereview forums on here?
> 
> Anyways, he's tested the Sony ldac earbuds thingy with great results. I'm curious how this device does but I dont see him getting aptx hd or jdac working out of windows without a dedicated sound driver from radsone. Haven't seen wslee in this thread in quite a while either.


WS Lee got kicked off here or banned or something if I remember rightly


----------



## shrimants (Aug 4, 2018)

capnjack said:


> WS Lee got kicked off here or banned or something if I remember rightly



what the eff? why? Wasnt he like member of the trade or something? how does kicking the technical director of a company off of his own product's discussion thread make any amount of sense?


----------



## capnjack

shrimants said:


> what the eff? why? Wasnt he like member of the trade or something? how does kicking the technical director of a company off of his own product's discussion thread make any amount of sense?


Sorry, I don’t know anymore about it. As I said I think that’s what I remember happening.


----------



## antdroid (Aug 4, 2018)

shrimants said:


> what the eff? why? Wasnt he like member of the trade or something? how does kicking the technical director of a company off of his own product's discussion thread make any amount of sense?



I missed what happened as well but I saw a post from one of the mods saying he wasn't banned nor suspended but some posts got deleted for violating some member of the trade policies. I didn't see what posts those were or in reference to. He has not disappeared though, as he liked one of my posts from a couple days ago as well as a couple others from other users today.


----------



## shrimants

capnjack said:


> Sorry, I don’t know anymore about it. As I said I think that’s what I remember happening.



Last post I see from him is July 2 after someone was comparing es100 to Fiio, calling es100 a clone. 

I have yet to see a single other product on the market matching the es100 description. I see tons of products using the same chipset. Unsurprising, not like there's any other chipset in existence that would do the same thing.


----------



## bidn (Aug 4, 2018)

shrimants said:


> what the eff? why? Wasnt he like member of the trade or something? how does kicking the technical director of a company off of his own product's discussion thread make any amount of sense?



The mods explained that it was because wslee posted information in this thead about his own device in a manner not compliant with head-fi's rules. I understand head-fi requires manufacturers to pay to post info, and even much more to get mentioned or reviewed in the site's own videos. I understand wslee was not banned but that some of his unpaid technical posts were deleted and that this turned him off from further posting here.
We miss you wslee! Hoping you are doing well and looking forward to asr's test of the ES100! (With Tyll gone, the asr's internet tests look to me now as the most reliable, independent and unbiased on the net).

Enjoy you all guys your ES100 and its LDAC, this light and minute device is so practical with the summer heat over here in Europe,
all the best,
bidn


----------



## shrimants

bidn said:


> The mods explained that it was because wslee posted information in this thead about his own device in a manner not compliant with head-fi's rules. I understand head-fi requires manufacturers to pay to post info, and even much more to get mentioned or reviewed in the site's own videos. I understand wslee was not banned but that some of his unpaid technical posts were deleted and that this turned him off from further posting here.
> We miss you wslee! Hoping you are doing well and looking forward to asr's test of the ES100! (With Tyll gone, the asr's tests look to me now as the most reliable, independent and unbiased).
> 
> Enjoy you all guys your ES100 and its LDAC, this light and minute device is so practical with the summer heat over here in Europe,
> ...



That's totally understandable. But just saying, there are plenty of other places for wslee to participate. Heck, put up a blog page on the ear studio site with measurements and whatnot. and discuss here. Or reddit. Or asr or any of the unmentionable sites. 

Info is free, knowledge is free. That's like the whole point of the internet.


----------



## zolom (Aug 4, 2018)

Hope the Earstudio site will launch a technical forum, where ideas,  explanations and reviews can be "freely" discussed with @wslee.


----------



## hamhamhamsta

Hear that WsLee. You got so many people rooting for you

Ganbate ne  We are waiting for your next excellent product


----------



## mhoopes

zolom said:


> Hope the Earstudio site will launch a technical forum, where ideas,  explanations and reviews can be "freely" discussed with @wslee.



https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/7u9vbl/earstudio_es100_24bit_portable_highresolution/


----------



## xSDMx

Does anyone have a recommendation for a good, comfortable balanced cable for $100 or less to use with the ES100? I'm not a fan of the stock SE846 cable weight.

I'd prefer something thin and lightweight akin to the stock Westone UM PRO cable. It would also be a bonus if the cable is clear and matches the OEM cable.

Here's what I'm considering right now -
https://www.surfcables.com/products/iem-cables 
https://campfireaudio.com/shop/litz-cable/


----------



## antdroid

xSDMx said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a good, comfortable balanced cable for $100 or less to use with the ES100? I'm not a fan of the stock SE846 cable weight.
> 
> I'd prefer something thin and lightweight akin to the stock Westone UM PRO cable. It would also be a bonus if the cable is clear and matches the OEM cable.
> 
> ...



VE cables are lightweight and good enough. I use these now, though I also have my own that I make. Havent tried an mmcx diy yet but I have the connectors to do it. Looks a bit more challenging then the 2-pins.
Brainwavz has an mmcx cable.

If you want a short cable - Fiio makes an MMCX cable that's shorter and cheap.

AliExpress has tons of stuff as well.


----------



## shrimants

xSDMx said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a good, comfortable balanced cable for $100 or less to use with the ES100? I'm not a fan of the stock SE846 cable weight.
> 
> I'd prefer something thin and lightweight akin to the stock Westone UM PRO cable. It would also be a bonus if the cable is clear and matches the OEM cable.
> 
> ...


I bought the noble microphone cable to use with my phone. Also bought the 2.5mm balanced cable. 

64 audio also has a cable that will work. Everyone mentioned null audio and penon audio as well. But I went with noble because everyone said how solidly the cable was built and it is USA made/shipped. 

Don't really care where it's made but I'm not waiting 4 weeks for Chinese customs.


----------



## rkw

mhoopes said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/7u9vbl/earstudio_es100_24bit_portable_highresolution/


That's been archived because it had no activity for months.

*This thread is archived*
_New comments cannot be posted and votes cannot be cast_​


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Finally my short cable arrived and my portable Hifi journey is over for now, and hopefully for a foreseeable future ( poor wallet). The cable lenght is about 48 cm, which is perfect for BT amps. There is not too little or too much cable, just enough.

Gear:

Earphones: Massdrop PLUS IEM
BT amp:      Earstudio ES100
Cable:         Null Audio Ethos 5N CGOCC-A Silver Plated Earphone Cable (ca 48 cm) with 2.5mm balanced connector
Tips:            Spinfit CP 155 Medium


----------



## crabdog

I didn't take a DAP to work with me today. Just my phone and the ES100. That's how good this thing is.


----------



## J The Killer

Does this provide better sound quality than entry-level desktop dac/amps like Schiit Fulla 2, Micca Origen G2?


----------



## tuckers

I have also been using the ES100 much more than my big rig portable, which is the iBasso DX200 with Amp5 and DITA The Answer IEMs.  I am primarily listening to ES100 and iBasso IT01s.  Finding nothing particularly lacking when listening to Spotify on the highest rez modes.  There is something very clean and pure about the ES100 that I like, and the EQ is better in my opinion than the iBasso EQ.


----------



## monsieurfromag3 (Aug 7, 2018)

J The Killer said:


> Does this provide better sound quality than entry-level desktop dac/amps like Schiit Fulla 2, Micca Origen G2?


The ES100 is a match for mid-fi portable sources. It mainly lacks the power of some desktop units, but you won’t notice that much under 300 ohm impedance cans I’d say - not from the balanced output. It depends on your amp needs mostly, but the ES100 seems to scale as well as $200 to $300 sources, portable or not.

[edit] You can see above people starting to leave their expensive DAPs at home now they have the ES100  Same story as in the LG V30 thread, a phone that has many users sell their Mojo like I sold my Pioneer DAP since nothing beats it comprehensively SQ-wise under $1000, and ease of use is miles ahead. Tiny portable sources are catching up to desktop bricks big time.


----------



## peter123

Personally I think that DAPs like Opus#1 (and #1S) and even the Aune M1s are better performing than the ES100 based on sound quality alone BUT the convince and streaming the ES100 adds still makes it my most used source......


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

peter123 said:


> Personally I think that DAPs like Opus#1 (and #1S) and even the Aune M1s are better performing than the ES100 based on sound quality alone BUT the convince and streaming the ES100 adds still makes it my most used source......



I think it's great product - I would say that it sits in the middle in terms of sound quality compared to DAPs, but it's just highly functional for a such a small size, including a few clever tricks to gain a bit more power than other devices it's size.

Most Bluetooth audio devices are just cheap crap really - this has it right for me - it's not cheap, the work has gone into quality parts, clever design and even though the build quality is basic, it's appropriate for a device that you can wear and you do get used to the buttons, not much can be done for a device so small in terms of buttons.

I think the big winner is the way I can program it with a quality EQ just prior to the headphone, which means all sources on my phone can be used with EQ that is appropriate for that headphone and I don't have to rely on the Android generic DSP EQ.

The buffer adjuster seems to have improved the connection stability for me, so the one in the car just works perfectly now, phone in pocket, start the car, music starts playing straight away and it shuts itself down when I exit the car.

I love earbuds over IEMs - I just ordered the Simphonio Dragon 2+ through massdrop and I think it's going to be a great match with this Bluetooth wonder.


----------



## Trapok

Got mine from amazon  i use it mainly with my android TV box and secondly with the Caiyn N3.
I found that it's really stingy from radson not to provide a cable at 99€, even 10$ chinese products provide one.
Another point ,it is really small!!!


----------



## shrimants

Trapok said:


> Got mine from amazon  i use it mainly with my android TV box and secondly with the Caiyn N3.
> I found that it's really stingy from radson not to provide a cable at 99€, even 10$ chinese products provide one.
> Another point ,it is really small!!!



Mine came with a tiny USB cable for charging and dac use...


----------



## tim0chan

Trapok said:


> Got mine from amazon  i use it mainly with my android TV box and secondly with the Caiyn N3.
> I found that it's really stingy from radson not to provide a cable at 99€, even 10$ chinese products provide one.
> Another point ,it is really small!!!


They used the money saved to improve on customer service and develop an app i think


----------



## crabdog

PiSkyHiFi said:


> I think it's great product - I would say that it sits in the middle in terms of sound quality compared to DAPs, but it's just highly functional for a such a small size, including a few clever tricks to gain a bit more power than other devices it's size.
> 
> Most Bluetooth audio devices are just cheap crap really - this has it right for me - it's not cheap, the work has gone into quality parts, clever design and even though the build quality is basic, it's appropriate for a device that you can wear and you do get used to the buttons, not much can be done for a device so small in terms of buttons.
> 
> ...


Your post got me curious so I just tested it out with the Dragon 2+. It's pretty sweet, I think you'll like it!



Trapok said:


> Got mine from amazon  i use it mainly with my android TV box and secondly with the Caiyn N3.
> I found that it's really stingy from radson not to provide a cable at 99€, even 10$ chinese products provide one.
> Another point ,it is really small!!!


I'm fairly certain it comes standard with a USB cable. Seems most people got one.


----------



## Trapok

crabdog said:


> I'm fairly certain it comes standard with a USB cable. Seems most people got one.


I checked in the "little white box", in fact it was Inside the double bottom .
Anyway, for the campaing(crowdfunding) may be the box is sufficient buton the market it is a joke(*But this does not take anything away from the item that i appreciate*).


----------



## shrimants

Trapok said:


> I checked in the "little white box", in fact it was Inside the double bottom .
> Anyway, for the campaing(crowdfunding) may be the box is sufficient buton the market it is a joke(*But this does not take anything away from the item that i appreciate*).



i dont understand....you want the box to be bigger? more robust? more expensive looking?

you quite literally want your feelies to feel all tingly because you spent money so badly that you would willingly waste money on useless crap packaging that you're just going to throw away?

if thats the case, buy yourself a pelican case, cover it in gold dust, stick the es100 inside of it, and feel good about yourself.

IMO they wasted the minimal amount of material in designing the packaging. You pay 100 bucks, you get 100 bucks worth of PRODUCT. not 50 bucks worth of product and 50 worth of cardboard, ink, and CNC milled foam inserts....


----------



## crabdog

shrimants said:


> i dont understand....you want the box to be bigger? more robust? more expensive looking?
> 
> you quite literally want your feelies to feel all tingly because you spent money so badly that you would willingly waste money on useless crap packaging that you're just going to throw away?
> 
> ...


I believe this is correct. Not only is the ES100 an outstanding product, Radsone has also been very active in developing and improving  high quality software to go along with it. 

By keeping the packaging extremely basic they were able to keep the price under $100 which is quite extraordinary.


----------



## Trapok

shrimants said:


> IMO they wasted the minimal amount of material in designing the pabuckaging. You pay 100 bucks, you get 100 bucks worth of PRODUCT. not 50 bucks worth of product and 50 worth of cardboard, ink, and CNC milled foam inserts....


During the crowdfunding it cost 49$ ,  i understand 1$ of box and 48$ of product, but for 99€ as final product....

PS:I m a fan of Xiaomi ,they are not known for their box but they don't use a piece of cardboard likee this one.


----------



## Elzizo

Trapok said:


> During the crowdfunding it cost 49$ ,  i understand 1$ of box and 48$ of product, but for 99€ as final product....
> 
> PS:I m a fan of Xiaomi ,they are not known for their box but they don't use a piece of cardboard likee this one.


Ultimately, did the ES100 arrive safely to your home? If it did, I don't understand your point. Your argument just seems to be nit-picking at something that shouldn't matter.


----------



## Trapok

Elzizo said:


> Ultimately, did the ES100 arrive safely to your home? If it did, I don't understand your point. Your argument just seems to be nit-picking at something that shouldn't matter.


1 ES100 arrives safe.
2 I am happy and love the product
3 nit-pickinng : for 99€ i did not expect this kind of Box.


----------



## shrimants

Trapok said:


> 1 ES100 arrives safe.
> 2 I am happy and love the product
> 3 nit-pickinng : for 99€ i did not expect this kind of Box.



I can agree with this. I also expected something more like a Fiio box (cheap molded plastic insert) but I think the just big enough box was equally pleasant. I was expecting something small, the packaging still caught me by surprise and made me feel "omg just how small is this thing?". 

Similarly, I didn't expect the plastic feeling enclosure. At least I expected a thicker plastic piece, maybe glossy finish. But there's weight savings and cheap repairs to consider.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse

I love this little beast as you can see by my previous posts in this thread. I had not thought to mention the one issue I had until seeing these posts. When I recieved mine, the box was crushed and I had to snap the plastic plate on the ES back in place. I am all for minimal packaging and less waste, but perhaps in this case a little too minimal.



shrimants said:


> i dont understand....you want the box to be bigger? more robust? more expensive looking?
> 
> you quite literally want your feelies to feel all tingly because you spent money so badly that you would willingly waste money on useless crap packaging that you're just going to throw away?
> 
> ...





crabdog said:


> I believe this is correct. Not only is the ES100 an outstanding product, Radsone has also been very active in developing and improving  high quality software to go along with it.
> 
> By keeping the packaging extremely basic they were able to keep the price under $100 which is quite extraordinary.





Elzizo said:


> Ultimately, did the ES100 arrive safely to your home? If it did, I don't understand your point. Your argument just seems to be nit-picking at something that shouldn't matter.


----------



## mhoopes (Aug 7, 2018)

Trapok said:


> 1 ES100 arrives safe.
> 2 I am happy and love the product
> 3 nit-pickinng : for 99€ i did not expect this kind of Box.



Here’s a question we should all ask ourselves, when we’re out and about using a product: How much more would we like to spend above the current asking price for additional accessories and packaging?

Conversely, what would we sacrifice in the product to improve the unboxing experience?

[edit: I'd spend an extra $1 for them to use a double-flute kraft box. Mine arrived safely, but if I were eBaying this, I'd beef up the packaging a little.]


----------



## 499916 (Aug 7, 2018)

I just order this on Amazon.. It sounds like a great product, but one thing I find strange about it is...  When connected via USB you are limited to 16bit 44.1.  That seems odd to me that it can stream 24 bit - but plugged in it is limited to 16 bit?  That seems backwards to me and makes me think that it is actually up-scaling 16bit to 24bit.  I'm looking forward to the high quality streaming but would of loved to be able to use it as a USB DAC plugged into my laptop and get 24 bit 'uncompressed' output.


----------



## hamhamhamsta

Well I guess put it this way

Would you rather pay $99 for current ES100 or pay $125-130 ES100 in a very nice Pelican box?


----------



## Trapok

hamhamhamsta said:


> Well I guess put it this way
> 
> Would you rather pay $99 for current ES100 or pay $125-130 ES100 in a very nice Pelican box?


A correct packaging doesn't cost more than 3$ in china.


----------



## peter1480

I agree it's very good at the price. There is no need for any more packing. No need for more plastic if it maked the ES100 heavier. It would be nice if the buttons were a bit esier to feel. It's already better the the Fiio offering (and I like Fiio products).


----------



## waynes world

You know your product is pretty good when one of the very few things worth nitpicking about about is the packaging


----------



## shrimants

so we got "packaging too minimalistic", "volume buttons kind of hard to feel kinda sorta sometimes but you get used to it pretty quick", "unit is overly lightweight to the point of feeling cheaply built even though it is absolutely crammed with name brand high end parts", and a couple minor usability tweaks/feature requests that can (and likely will) be fixed in upcoming future updates.

i flippin love this little boxydoo, guys.


----------



## tuckers

After about three weeks, my EarStudio has died.  It turns on then shuts off in about 30 seconds.   Even when charged fully.   Luckily I am within my return window on Amazon. So I have another ordered.


----------



## shrimants (Aug 7, 2018)

tuckers said:


> After about three weeks, my EarStudio has died.  It turns on then shuts off in about 30 seconds.   Even when charged fully.   Luckily I am within my return window on Amazon. So I have another ordered.



more details, if you got them. does the app say anything or report any sort of error code? What does the LED do, if anything? Did you try a factory reset? Did you try a firmware update? Does the device even boot into DFU mode and stay booted or does it turn off then too? Does the device keep turning off if it is being used as a USB dac?

And here's one from left field: if you are using a balanced cable, can you verify the pinout of that cable?

Also, have you PM'd @wslee or tried to contact customer support? You're well within warranty.


----------



## stancorrected (Aug 7, 2018)

A while back in this thread, I mentioned how delighted I was with the ES100 and the way it worked with my CA Andromedas.
I was using the unbalanced 3.5 mm output and the Litz cable supplied by CA.. Given the enthusiasm on this thread for using the balanced output, I bought a $25 Brainwavz 2.5 Balanced Earphone Cable with MMCX Connectors from Amazon to try out. I thought the sound was significantly worse, so much so that I thought the cable was either defective, or poor quality, or I'd got the settings somehow significantly wrong in the ES100 app.
Has anybody any thoughts or opinions on the settings side of things or the quality of the cable I bought, or whatever else might be going on?


----------



## J The Killer

stancorrected said:


> A while back in this thread, I mentioned how delighted I was with the ES100 and the way it worked with my CA Andromedas.
> I was using the unbalanced 3.5 mm output and the Litz cable supplied by CA.. Given the enthusiasm on this thread for using the balanced output, I bought a $25 Brainwavz 2.5 Balanced Earphone Cable with MMCX Connectors from Amazon to try out. I thought the sound was significantly worse, so much so that I thought the cable was either defective, or poor quality, or I'd got the settings somehow significantly wrong in the ES100 app.
> Has anybody any thoughts or opinions on the settings side of things or the quality of the cable I bought, or whatever else might be going on?


I don't really understand the reason for a balanced cable for less than 2 meters. It would make sense if it is like 5+ meters where the signal quality may drop at longer distance and that too to an extent which maybe incomprehensible for humans. If I am missing something please enlighten.


----------



## peter123

J The Killer said:


> I don't really understand the reason for a balanced cable for less than 2 meters. It would make sense if it is like 5+ meters where the signal quality may drop at longer distance and that too to an extent which maybe incomprehensible for humans. If I am missing something please enlighten.



Because some sources (the ES100 included) sounds better from the balanced output.


----------



## stancorrected

peter123 said:


> Because some sources (the ES100 included) sounds better from the balanced output.


 And wslee supports that and that's why I bought the balanced cable to try out for myself. If I'm really pleased with the sound using 3.5 mm unbalanced, and 2.5mm balanced sounds  worse,  what factors might be in play here (cable quality, app settings, anything else?) that I should consider?  I'm just looking for a bit of guidance, or pointers to what I might have missed to help me make my own mind up,


----------



## SubMash

Balanced is double voltage. You want that with high impedance headphones. Otherwise it's not enough volume. Also, it's significantly less stereo crosstalk and absence of ground noise. 





J The Killer said:


> I don't really understand the reason for a balanced cable for less than 2 meters. It would make sense if it is like 5+ meters where the signal quality may drop at longer distance and that too to an extent which maybe incomprehensible for humans. If I am missing something please enlighten.


----------



## SubMash

Bad contact (noise) or high cable resistance - skew of frequency response. It can't be anything else imho. 





stancorrected said:


> And wslee supports that and that's why I bought the balanced cable to try out for myself. If I'm really pleased with the sound using 3.5 mm unbalanced, and 2.5mm balanced sounds  worse,  what factors might be in play here (cable quality, app settings, anything else?) that I should consider?  I'm just looking for a bit of guidance, or pointers to what I might have missed to help me make my own mind up,


----------



## J The Killer

SubMash said:


> Balanced is double voltage. You want that with high impedance headphones. Otherwise it's not enough volume. Also, it's significantly less stereo crosstalk and absence of ground noise.


I agree that a balanced cable will have double strength and less noise etc. but does it really matter when cables are 1-2 meters?

@stancorrected - It is probably a faulty cable IMO


----------



## CactusPete23 (Aug 7, 2018)

J The Killer said:


> I don't really understand the reason for a balanced cable for less than 2 meters. It would make sense if it is like 5+ meters where the signal quality may drop at longer distance and that too to an extent which maybe incomprehensible for humans. If I am missing something please enlighten.


Maybe Andro's don't need the extra power; but the Balanced out doubles the power.  Something needed for more power hungry earphones. ( As I understand it, the Es100 only uses 1 amp for the 3.5mm and a second amp is added for the 2.5mm balanced.)

Personally I have not listened to enough with/without to comment on whether sound changes.  In theory you are correct, it should not make a difference with the exact same amps.  However so many people swear by balanced, that I hope it's a real thing !

One thing for sure, each individual hears the same amps and iems diferently.  Look at the rave reviews, and then the claims of "rubbish" in the same threads.


----------



## stancorrected

SubMash said:


> Bad contact (noise) or high cable resistance - skew of frequency response. It can't be anything else imho.



Thanks for this. Forgive my ignorance but the Andromeda's are rated: 12.8 Ohms @ 1kHz Impedance. Where does this fit in the spectrum of high versus low impedance that might or might not benefit  from a  balanced  output amp.


----------



## Lurk650

stancorrected said:


> A while back in this thread, I mentioned how delighted I was with the ES100 and the way it worked with my CA Andromedas.
> I was using the unbalanced 3.5 mm output and the Litz cable supplied by CA.. Given the enthusiasm on this thread for using the balanced output, I bought a $25 Brainwavz 2.5 Balanced Earphone Cable with MMCX Connectors from Amazon to try out. I thought the sound was significantly worse, so much so that I thought the cable was either defective, or poor quality, or I'd got the settings somehow significantly wrong in the ES100 app.
> Has anybody any thoughts or opinions on the settings side of things or the quality of the cable I bought, or whatever else might be going on?


Get a different cable, that one was only good with my B400. There are lots of cheap and better cables on Amazon


----------



## SubMash

stancorrected said:


> Thanks for this. Forgive my ignorance but the Andromeda's are rated: 12.8 Ohms @ 1kHz Impedance. Where does this fit in the spectrum of high versus low impedance that might or might not benefit  from a  balanced  output amp.


It will benefit from balanced output. Not because of volume (it's low impedance), but from ground noise rejection and stereo crosstalk decrease and slightly flatter frequency response.


----------



## SubMash

J The Killer said:


> I agree that a balanced cable will have double strength and less noise etc. but does it really matter when cables are 1-2 meters?
> 
> @stancorrected - It is probably a faulty cable IMO


If you have high impedance headphones - cable length has low effect on volume or FR. Hence the reason to do high impedance headphones for studios - long cables. But you need more voltage. Balanced output is 2x voltage.


----------



## SubMash

J The Killer said:


> I agree that a balanced cable will have double strength and less noise etc. but does it really matter when cables are 1-2 meters?
> 
> @stancorrected - It is probably a faulty cable IMO


Also, ground noise comes from device itself. It's always there. Cable length can be zero, it's still there. So it's less such noise in differential aka balanced setup.


----------



## SubMash

CactusPete23 said:


> Maybe Andro's don't need the extra power; but the Balanced out doubles the power.  Something needed for more power hungry earphones. ( As I understand it, the Es100 only uses 1 amp for the 3.5mm and a second amp is added for the 2.5mm balanced.)
> 
> Personally I have not listened to enough with/without to comment on whether sound changes.  In theory you are correct, it should not make a difference with the exact same amps.  However so many people swear by balanced, that I hope it's a real thing !
> 
> One thing for sure, each individual hears the same amps and iems diferently.  Look at the rave reviews, and then the claims of "rubbish" in the same threads.


Es100 turns off one amp in 1x current mode. Otherwise both are working either for double current or for double voltage.


----------



## CactusPete23

stancorrected said:


> Thanks for this. Forgive my ignorance but the Andromeda's are rated: 12.8 Ohms @ 1kHz Impedance. Where does this fit in the spectrum of high versus low impedance that might or might not benefit  from a  balanced  output amp.


Theory says that you want the output impedance for your amp to be at least 8 times lower than the impedance of your headphones...   That assumes the impedance of the earphones/headphones are the same at all frequencies.   For the Andros, that would say that you should be targeting for DAP with an output impedance of under 1.5 or so...   Balanced outputs sometimes have lower output impedance on the same device(DAP/AMP) that has both.     For Andromeda's, I would be looking for a device with 1 ohm or less output impedance.    2 Ohm would probably also be OK.  
By itself, balanced vs unbalanced is not directly a measure of output impedance...

I think the ES100 is reported to be "around 1 Ohm" , but can't remember exact seeing an exact figure.


----------



## antdroid (Aug 7, 2018)

stancorrected said:


> A while back in this thread, I mentioned how delighted I was with the ES100 and the way it worked with my CA Andromedas.
> I was using the unbalanced 3.5 mm output and the Litz cable supplied by CA.. Given the enthusiasm on this thread for using the balanced output, I bought a $25 Brainwavz 2.5 Balanced Earphone Cable with MMCX Connectors from Amazon to try out. I thought the sound was significantly worse, so much so that I thought the cable was either defective, or poor quality, or I'd got the settings somehow significantly wrong in the ES100 app.
> Has anybody any thoughts or opinions on the settings side of things or the quality of the cable I bought, or whatever else might be going on?



Andromedas are supposedly very much affected by output impedance. Typically the Output Impedance when using balanced becomes double of the single ended output impedance. I dont remember what the ES100 OI is but maybe this is why the Andros don't sound as good using balanced vs SE.



J The Killer said:


> I don't really understand the reason for a balanced cable for less than 2 meters. It would make sense if it is like 5+ meters where the signal quality may drop at longer distance and that too to an extent which maybe incomprehensible for humans. If I am missing something please enlighten.



Balanced out for this device can double the voltage and power. This is very helpful for certain headphones which need more power. I find it very useful with my planar IEMs and over-ear headphones. I also use it for pretty much every other IEM too because I can.


----------



## J The Killer

I have a HD599 and HD58X, so unbalanced should be ok? I cant even distinguish their sound signatures how am I possibly going to distinguish balanced vs. unbalanced.


----------



## tuckers (Aug 7, 2018)

I only use unbalanced, and I have done a factory reset, although I think the device turned off before it completed it.  Since it didn't lose my bluetooth pairings. I've already got a refund going and a new one being delivered tomorrow   It doesn't stay on long enough to try out anything else. I haven't seen any errors in the app.  I suspect the battery might be faulty as I didn't get good battery life out of it when it was working.  Battery lasted about 5 hours with the lower current option selected. And my IEMs are efficient, not power hungry.



shrimants said:


> more details, if you got them. does the app say anything or report any sort of error code? What does the LED do, if anything? Did you try a factory reset? Did you try a firmware update? Does the device even boot into DFU mode and stay booted or does it turn off then too? Does the device keep turning off if it is being used as a USB dac?
> 
> And here's one from left field: if you are using a balanced cable, can you verify the pinout of that cable?
> 
> Also, have you PM'd @wslee or tried to contact customer support? You're well within warranty.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

tuckers said:


> I only use unbalanced, and I have done a factory reset, although I think the device turned off before it completed it.  Since it didn't lose my bluetooth pairings. I've already got a refund going and a new one being delivered tomorrow   It doesn't stay on long enough to try out anything else. I haven't seen any errors in the app.  I suspect the battery might be faulty as I didn't get good battery life out of it when it was working.  Battery lasted about 5 hours with the lower current option selected. And my IEMs are efficient, not power hungry.


Right, 5 hours is far from normal. Either something was wrong with the battery itself or your unit was stuck on some weird process that ate up autonomy and eventually caused some unrecoverable crash. Not many duds from the assembly line it seems, judging by the scarcity of negative feedback, so statistically you’ve taken one for the team and should be in the clear with your second, fresh unit


----------



## stancorrected

Lurk650 said:


> Get a different cable, that one was only good with my B400. There are lots of cheap and better cables on Amazon



Thanks for this. Can you suggest a couple you'd recommend. I'm interested in settling in my own mind the balanced versus unbalanced debate at least as far as the ES100 and Andromeda combination is concerned, but I don't want to spend a bucketful of money on it.


----------



## Elzizo

stancorrected said:


> Thanks for this. Can you suggest a couple you'd recommend. I'm interested in settling in my own mind the balanced versus unbalanced debate at least as far as the ES100 and Andromeda combination is concerned, but I don't want to spend a bucketful of money on it.


Ursine audio makes great cables at affordable prices. I've bought a lot of cables from ursine and I've never been disappointed. Only downside is lead time can be long (2-6 weeks).


----------



## J The Killer

How would the dual AK4375A DAC of ES100 compete with single AK4376A DAC of Fiio BTR3? 
Also, BTR3 is expected to be $30 cheaper than ES100..


----------



## shrimants

J The Killer said:


> How would the dual AK4375A DAC of ES100 compete with single AK4376A DAC of Fiio BTR3?
> Also, BTR3 is expected to be $30 cheaper than ES100..



Check product spec sheet, there will likely be little to no difference except some pin layout or form factor stuff. 

Also for cables I went with noble audio. They ship from US which was important to me, and they are incredibly well built. Bought one balanced and one mic remote cable. Wasn't sure if I'd be going wired or wireless. Only down side is no customizable length. I'd love a 1 or 2 foot balanced cable.


----------



## capnjack

shrimants said:


> Check product spec sheet, there will likely be little to no difference except some pin layout or form factor stuff.
> 
> Also for cables I went with noble audio. They ship from US which was important to me, and they are incredibly well built. Bought one balanced and one mic remote cable. Wasn't sure if I'd be going wired or wireless. Only down side is no customizable length. I'd love a 1 or 2 foot balanced cable.


Try the VEClan website in the basic cable section, you should find a choice or 2 there.


----------



## Lurk650

shrimants said:


> Check product spec sheet, there will likely be little to no difference except some pin layout or form factor stuff.
> 
> Also for cables I went with noble audio. They ship from US which was important to me, and they are incredibly well built. Bought one balanced and one mic remote cable. Wasn't sure if I'd be going wired or wireless. Only down side is no customizable length. I'd love a 1 or 2 foot balanced cable.


Triton Audio Cables, he is a member on here. @alpha421


----------



## shrimants

its just freaking wire.


----------



## Lurk650 (Aug 8, 2018)

shrimants said:


> its just freaking wire.


Some cheaper cables tend to yellow or they fall apart. I have a few solid ones that are cheap. Then there is the other issue of if there is a problem and its a cable you spent a bit of money on how can you get it repaired, that's why I like David @ Triton. He has been solid at customer service and getting things repaired as needed. Turn around is no more than 7 days. I would never spend over $200 on a cable because indeed it is just wire, but I'm willing to pay ~$100 for a solid quality cable.

Back on discussion, going to put my Shanling M3s up for sale, got it (used) a few months ago. The ES100 has pretty much made it obsolete for me now


----------



## shrimants

i paid 80 for a remote cable and even that was a stretch. 30 for a balanced cable. depending on the connectors and craftsmanship (lets assume 30 bucks for just high quality connectors right off the bat) and maybe 10-15 bucks worth of wire (assuming multi-strand), and maybe double the price to make up for shipping/overhead/profit. thats about 80-100 bucks.

keep in mind my IEMs are like 300 bucks, so im really hesitant spending a third again the cost on just the stupid wire. heck, the iems i bought arent even in a metal shell.


----------



## SubMash (Aug 8, 2018)

Connectors quality, wire resistance and look - that's all that matters. Cost of good gold plated connectors for retail volumes is few bucks. Cable another few. Anyone charging 100$ for a headphone cable is making above 1000% profit or he is an idiot. Yeah and there are weird wires that do nothing useful, look ugly and can cost anything.

Why nobody asking total cable resistance? It's actually important below 15Ohm impedance headphones.

P.S. If it's not custom made cable you need to multiple cost 5 times to get reasonable retail price. But in such case it's mass production and all components and labor is 2-3x cheaper.


----------



## shrimants

SubMash said:


> Connectors quality, wire resistance and look - that's all that matters. Cost of good gold plated connectors for retail volumes is few bucks. Cable another few. Anyone charging 100$ for a headphone cable is making above 1000% profit or he is an idiot. Yeah and there are weird wires that do nothing useful, look ugly and can cost anything.
> 
> Why nobody asking total cable resistance? It's actually important below 15Ohm impedance headphones.


i tried finding DIY parts but just for the 2-pin 0.78mm connectors it was practically impossible to find. when i did find it, it was 10 bucks for that part alone. very unfortunate, as im fully capable of building a very nice cable but have pretty much no access to reasonably priced parts.

also, fwiw, i have yet to find a single mic/remote module that i can DIY with.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse

Should this cable be released in a darker colour to mitigate the kz cable greening, I'll eventually order one to give the ES balanced output a try. thank you @wslee and team for the latest fw/app update!

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.16.4f553ddfNmOiec


----------



## SubMash

shrimants said:


> i tried finding DIY parts but just for the 2-pin 0.78mm connectors it was practically impossible to find. when i did find it, it was 10 bucks for that part alone. very unfortunate, as im fully capable of building a very nice cable but have pretty much no access to reasonably priced parts.
> 
> also, fwiw, i have yet to find a single mic/remote module that i can DIY with.


Aliexpress?


----------



## antdroid

shrimants said:


> i tried finding DIY parts but just for the 2-pin 0.78mm connectors it was practically impossible to find. when i did find it, it was 10 bucks for that part alone. very unfortunate, as im fully capable of building a very nice cable but have pretty much no access to reasonably priced parts.
> 
> also, fwiw, i have yet to find a single mic/remote module that i can DIY with.


You can get a set of them on aliexpress for a few bucks. That’s where I buy my 2pin connectors... last I paid was I think $12 for four pairs


----------



## shrimants

antdroid said:


> You can get a set of them on aliexpress for a few bucks. That’s where I buy my 2pin connectors... last I paid was I think $12 for four pairs


 
i wasnt finding any that seemed terribly well built or pretty. also i nixed the idea because i didnt want to buy a giant spool of wire just to build 1 or 2 cables lol.

if i do find a mic/remote module thats DIY friendly i'll totally give it a shot though.


----------



## antdroid

shrimants said:


> i wasnt finding any that seemed terribly well built or pretty. also i nixed the idea because i didnt want to buy a giant spool of wire just to build 1 or 2 cables lol.
> 
> if i do find a mic/remote module thats DIY friendly i'll totally give it a shot though.



I use these: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Are...622.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dNegHdn

They work just fine for me. They are pretty much the same connectors I see a lot of other customs use as well...

I bought those + any of the pre-fabricated DIY braided cables with ready to solder cables + 2.5mm TRSS connector = $8-10 for a custom cable. Takes 10 mins to solder and put together.


----------



## Lurk650

Checked and my LDAC was set to adaptive. Tested Optimized for Quality (990/909 kbps) and sure enough it can't play it at all. Dropped for Optimized for Quality and Connection (660/606 kbps) and it's playing smoothly. Don't notice a difference from Adaptive but eh. Haven't tested to see if it sticks or not or if I have to set everytime. Either way it's ok. 

On that note, my M3s is now up for sale. Very similar sound thanks to the Dual AK Chips but the ES100 gets more use.


----------



## tayano (Aug 9, 2018)

Is there any point in getting these if you have an iphone? I’d be limited to aac as I understand, and I’m sure wired IEMs must be a step above bluetooth w. AAC.


----------



## CardigdanWalk

tayano said:


> Is there any point in getting these if you have an iphone? I’d be limited to aac as I understand, and I’m sure wired IEMs must be a step above bluetootg w. AAC.



I have these with iPhone and Spotify using AAC.

Without a doubt worth it, I’ve got a short cable so it keeps me hands free and less dangly wires too.

Trying to find a way to make a neckband hack version of it without much luck.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

tayano said:


> Is there any point in getting these if you have an iphone? I’d be limited to aac as I understand, and I’m sure wired IEMs must be a step above bluetootg w. AAC.



Yees, the EQ is amazing and its systemwide once you've connected it.


----------



## tayano

C_Lindbergh said:


> Yees, the EQ is amazing and its systemwide once you've connected it.





CardigdanWalk said:


> I have these with iPhone and Spotify using AAC.
> 
> Without a doubt worth it, I’ve got a short cable so it keeps me hands free and less dangly wires too.
> 
> Trying to find a way to make a neckband hack version of it without much luck.



I do understand that the freedom is appealing, and that the EQ is nifty. But SQ-wise, how is it compared to wired? Sucks that apple doesnt support ldac.


----------



## lucifero13

can the VE Zen 2.0 (non black or white) be driven by this bad boy?


----------



## SubMash

tayano said:


> I do understand that the freedom is appealing, and that the EQ is nifty. But SQ-wise, how is it compared to wired? Sucks that apple doesnt support ldac.


AAC is not worse than LDAC.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

SubMash said:


> AAC is not worse than LDAC.



Let's all try really hard to not go down this path again. There's already plenty in the archives of this thread and many could not agree, also we'll just end up butting heads with the forum moderators.


----------



## SubMash

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Let's all try really hard to not go down this path again. There's already plenty in the archives of this thread and many could not agree, also we'll just end up butting heads with the forum moderators.


Just prove otherwise or keep silence. I said my points. You want people not to buy ES100, because iPhone doesn't have LDAC and think they would lose anything? Then prove it - that's it.


----------



## Elzizo

SubMash said:


> AAC is not worse than LDAC.


In your opinion

*grabs popcorn


----------



## C_Lindbergh

LDAC is far superior

*Grabs bucket of popcorn*


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

SubMash said:


> Just prove otherwise or keep silence. I said my points. You want people not to buy ES100, because iPhone doesn't have LDAC and think they would lose anything? Then prove it - that's it.



As I said, I think many have had their say already, no need to repeat the whole process - we can't prove anything here, we just express opinions and this really is the wrong place to discuss it - there are still active discussions in sound science for those willing to pull their hair out.

[grabs some of the other guys popcorn]


----------



## Lunar Eclipse

corn nuts are better than popcorn
*munches banana*


C_Lindbergh said:


> LDAC is far superior
> 
> *Grabs bucket of popcorn*


----------



## tayano

SubMash said:


> AAC is not worse than LDAC.



AAC over bluetooth is limited to 256kbps, no? You’re saying AAC 256kbps is as good as lossless?


----------



## shrimants

tayano said:


> AAC over bluetooth is limited to 256kbps, no? You’re saying AAC 256kbps is as good as lossless?



Aac is not encoded the same way as other codecs. It is not comparable via measurement. The codec itself is subjective in how it was designed. You cannot compare it to the other codecs via measurements. You can only listen and a/b test it.


----------



## shrimants

The other codecs used are also not lossless. They're just reasonably close.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

tayano said:


> I do understand that the freedom is appealing, and that the EQ is nifty. But SQ-wise, how is it compared to wired? Sucks that apple doesnt support ldac.


The sound quality is exceptional and is easily the best wireless bluetooth audio I've heard to date.  Comparing it to wired straight to an iPhone I would say you'd be hard pressed to hear a difference in favor of wired.  I have used Tidal and Spotify over iPhone 7 Plus with the ES100 and Andromedas and it is excellent.  I use that combo daily at work.


----------



## Marco Angel

Maybe my Galaxy S8 is not the ideal audio source, but if compared with the ES100 in LDAC, the difference large in favor of the ES100. best sounding in small portable device (my x5iii is better but not by much) and add the headset advantage and dedicated buttons of vol and tracks.


----------



## Lurk650

Just tried the Radsone audio player...not good, doesn't support ALAC (I believe)


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

Lurk650 said:


> Just tried the Radsone audio player...not good, doesn't support ALAC (I believe)



You can easily batch convert them to FLAC.


----------



## antdroid

Amir received the ES100 this week. Hopefully we can see how this little device compares to other portables (i.e. Q1 and Q1 Mk2)  in the near future from a science perspective! 

I prefer LDAC now that it's being supported as my choice codec now over the rest of them on this device. Could be mental, could not be. Doesnt really matter. I think they all sound better than SBC and standard Apt-X and are close to wired enough that I can forget I am doing wireless.


----------



## Lurk650

PiSkyHiFi said:


> You can easily batch convert them to FLAC.


Ehh, too much work, plus further loss of quality due to conversion. I just wanted to see how the app was. I have UAPP and now Onkyo again. Onkyo is pretty nice.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

Lurk650 said:


> Ehh, too much work, plus further loss of quality due to conversion. I just wanted to see how the app was. I have UAPP and now Onkyo again. Onkyo is pretty nice.



Too much work... Fair enough, I certainly have no interest in ALAC other than conversion to FLAC. No loss at all, they are bit for bit the same as in absolutely identical, convert them back again to ALAC, they'd be the same file.


I think the Radsone player was just a prequal to the ES100 in terms of development, not needed at all since you have an ES100. The Onkyo Player is a good choice I think, I use Neutron Player, the player with too many options.


----------



## shrimants

ive been using GoneMad, its pretty nice.


----------



## lucifero13

lucifero13 said:


> can the VE Zen 2.0 (non black or white) be driven by this bad boy?



Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## waynes world

lucifero13 said:


> Can anyone confirm this?



Listening now.... will report back soon


----------



## rkw

PiSkyHiFi said:


> I think the Radsone player was just a prequal to the ES100 in terms of development, not needed at all since you have an ES100.


You're confused about some basic concepts. The ES100 is a DAC/amp (with Bluetooth capability). You still need a separate music player, such as foobar2000, VLC, iTunes, Windows Media Player, *Radsone Player,* Spotify, Tidal, etc.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

rkw said:


> You're confused about some basic concepts. The ES100 is a DAC/amp (with Bluetooth capability). You still need a separate music player, such as foobar2000, VLC, iTunes, Windows Media Player, *Radsone Player,* Spotify, Tidal, etc.



Actually, I'm pretty spot on mate, have a look at the Radsone Player, it's basic edge on other players is having DCT technology. Now have a look at the EQ section of both Apps, it's clear the ES100 App was built on top of it - which is perfectly fine, but if you have an ES100, I doubt you'll be wanting to apply DCT twice.

The whole point of the ES100 over just the App was that it gave the use of DCT a lot more flexibility, because it now works with all Apps.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Actually, I'm pretty spot on mate, have a look at the Radsone Player, it's basic edge on other players is having DCT technology. Now have a look at the EQ section of both Apps, it's clear the ES100 App was built on top of it - which is perfectly fine, but if you have an ES100, I doubt you'll be wanting to apply DCT twice.
> 
> The whole point of the ES100 over just the App was that it gave the use of DCT a lot more flexibility, because it now works with all Apps.



Oh and .... revenue.


----------



## rkw

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Actually, I'm pretty spot on mate, have a look at the Radsone Player, it's basic edge on other players is having DCT technology. Now have a look at the EQ section of both Apps, it's clear the ES100 App was built on top of it - which is perfectly fine, but if you have an ES100, I doubt you'll be wanting to apply DCT twice.
> 
> The whole point of the ES100 over just the App was that it gave the use of DCT a lot more flexibility, because it now works with all Apps.


Okay, I understand your point. 
The way you worded the previous post seemed to imply that no player app was needed to use the ES100.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

rkw said:


> Okay, I understand your point.
> The way you worded the previous post seemed to imply that no player app was needed to use the ES100.



Ok, I meant that the *Radsone* player isn't needed to make best use of the ES100 - choose your own source App, or just listen to Android notifications in 24 bit glory I guess.


----------



## niron

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Actually, I'm pretty spot on mate, have a look at the Radsone Player, it's basic edge on other players is having DCT technology. Now have a look at the EQ section of both Apps, it's clear the ES100 App was built on top of it - which is perfectly fine, but if you have an ES100, I doubt you'll be wanting to apply DCT twice.
> 
> The whole point of the ES100 over just the App was that it gave the use of DCT a lot more flexibility, because it now works with all Apps.





rkw said:


> Okay, I understand your point.
> The way you worded the previous post seemed to imply that no player app was needed to use the ES100.




And what's the best app you guys would recommend?


----------



## bidn

niron said:


> And what's the best app you guys would recommend?



Re. free apps:
- for the USB DAC mode I can recommend Onkyo HF Player (some other apps may offer more settings, but you will have to pay for using them)
- for the bluetooth mode, I prefer aimp (this is my favorite app but it does not have a USB DAC mode) .

BTW with highly resolving earphones like the Final LAB II , I can clearly hear the superior resolution of the LDAC mode over AAC (but the problem is that the higher bitrate limits the bluetooth range).


----------



## chinmie

lucifero13 said:


> can the VE Zen 2.0 (non black or white) be driven by this bad boy?



yes


----------



## niron

bidn said:


> Re. free apps:
> - for the USB DAC mode I can recommend Onkyo HF Player (some other apps may offer more settings, but you will have to pay for using them)
> - for the bluetooth mode, I prefer aimp (this is my favorite app but it does not have a USB DAC mode) .
> 
> BTW with highly resolving earphones like the Final LAB II , I can clearly hear the superior resolution of the LDAC mode over AAC (but the problem is that the higher bitrate limits the bluetooth range).



Thanks, very interesting. I assume that you refer to the regular Onkyo HF Player, right? Because there's also the HD version that supports high-res files.

Also downloaded the Hiby and the Radsone Hi-Res Player apps.


----------



## officerdibble

How does this compare to the XB10?

Currently run my pixel 2 into the XB10 using Aptx HD which is pretty good but not great....

Wondering if this would be an upgrade, downgrade or sidegrade!!!


----------



## PiSkyHiFi (Aug 12, 2018)

officerdibble said:


> How does this compare to the XB10?
> 
> Currently run my pixel 2 into the XB10 using Aptx HD which is pretty good but not great....
> 
> Wondering if this would be an upgrade, downgrade or sidegrade!!!



I don't have an XB10, so I downloaded the manual to see the specs and what do I see? The proprietary DCT technology belongs to AK, not Radsone!

So, I don't know yet what chipset from AK the XB10 uses, but it's probably very similar, if not the same as the ES100.

The advantage of the ES100 is the great control App you get with it to set it up the way you like it, very functional, download it and have a look.

Edit: Oh and now the ES100 supports LDAC too, which might even give it a sound quality edge - some people here say it does, I haven't tried LDAC yet, I have to wait a month for my phone to be updated to include it.

Edit 2: Love The Orb! Is this Haile _Selassie?_


----------



## SubMash (Aug 12, 2018)

PiSkyHiFi said:


> I don't have an XB10, so I downloaded the manual to see the specs and what do I see? The proprietary DCT technology belongs to AK, not Radsone!
> 
> So, I don't know yet what chipset from AK the XB10 uses, but it's probably very similar, if not the same as the ES100.
> 
> ...


Check again, Radsone licensed DCT to AK. While we are there, they also licensed it to LG and Audio Technica.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

SubMash said:


> Check again, Radsone licensed DCT to AK.



Oh that's cool and makes a bit more sense since DCT was originally in the Radsone Hi-res player as software, I guess I thought it was hardware when I saw it in both the ES100 and the XB10, so I assumed it was the other way around.

I have found only mild use of DCT works for my ears - I use it on DCT level 2/10

That's leaves the question, what chipset does the XB10 actually use?


----------



## lucifero13

chinmie said:


> yes



Is there any change in volume output if compared with an amp? What can you say?


----------



## officerdibble

PiSkyHiFi said:


> I don't have an XB10, so I downloaded the manual to see the specs and what do I see? The proprietary DCT technology belongs to AK, not Radsone!
> 
> So, I don't know yet what chipset from AK the XB10 uses, but it's probably very similar, if not the same as the ES100.
> 
> ...



Yes looks like LDAC could be the most worthwhile reason for potentially switching.

I couldn't find any information on what chipset is being used in the XB10 either.

U.F.Orb..... Towers of Dub opens with the phone call to Haile Selassie. Just love the Orb amazing dynamic range and well produced albums.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

officerdibble said:


> Yes looks like LDAC could be the most worthwhile reason for potentially switching.


While I love that Radsone included LDAC to keep up in the specs arms race, I’d argue it’s mostly a useless codec in this instance. AptX is already an almost transparent codec up to Tidal Hi-fi/FLAC standards (16bit/44.1Hz CD quality) and AAC possibly even more so as @SubMash has been putting forward earlier in the thread. AptX HD gets bandwidth up to 24-bit streaming quality - we’re talking über-high-end formats here, with the majority of even well-recorded commercial tracks showing no appreciable difference when moving from mp3 320 to 16-bit FLAC, blind and volume-matched.

And then you have LDAC alone at the top, claiming better results but still using compression. The default mode is almost at the same bandwidth as aptX HD actually, and many report a poorer range at 990 kbps. So I’m asking: who really needs LDAC with the ES100? With the LDAC settings on the highest quality and transmitting an immaculately-recorded HD file, you'll need a sound-proofed room and at least a thousand dollars worth of highly analytical headgear to even detect, let alone derive enjoyment from the upgrade. And that’s if you even believe the material factually contains more detail depth or dynamics at 24-bit/96Hz than you could extract from FLAC; and that LDAC is substantially more lossless than aptX HD.

With that kind of expectations, it would be appropriate to move higher up the chain than the ES100 on the dac/amp side, go for the iFi xDSD or the Fiio Q5, whose Bluetooth support only extends to... non-HD aptX. 

Needless to say it’s not the typical scenario I associate with streaming from the ES100. In fact aptX HD seems overkill too although it’s nice to have, with LDAC as an alternative to aptX HD for those whose source doesn’t support it, such as silly Samsung flagships.

I don’t stream formats with higher resolution than FLAC so regular aptX/AAC meets my needs. Switching codecs rapidly I don’t detect a difference, even less so in the street or at the gym where I’m losing 20 to 40 dBs of noise floor even with well-isolating iems. The ES100’s great DAC and amp section is more important to SQ than the codec used as long as it’s aptX or AAC.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

monsieurfromag3 said:


> While I love that Radsone included LDAC to keep up in the specs arms race, I’d argue it’s mostly a useless codec in this instance. AptX is already an almost transparent codec up to Tidal Hi-fi/FLAC standards (16bit/44.1Hz CD quality) and AAC possibly even more so as @SubMash has been putting forward earlier in the thread. AptX HD gets bandwidth up to 24-bit streaming quality - we’re talking über-high-end formats here, with the majority of even well-recorded commercial tracks showing no appreciable difference when moving from mp3 320 to 16-bit FLAC, blind and volume-matched.
> 
> And then you have LDAC alone at the top, claiming better results but still using compression. The default mode is almost at the same bandwidth as aptX HD actually, and many report a poorer range at 990 kbps. So I’m asking: who really needs LDAC with the ES100? With the LDAC settings on the highest quality and transmitting an immaculately-recorded HD file, you'll need a sound-proofed room and at least a thousand dollars worth of highly analytical headgear to even detect, let alone derive enjoyment from the upgrade. And that’s if you even believe the material factually contains more detail depth or dynamics at 24-bit/96Hz than you could extract from FLAC; and that LDAC is substantially more lossless than aptX HD.
> 
> ...



@SubMash has a thing for AAC, I do too, but at the same time, when I try to be objective it I put it like this:

LDAC > AptX HD > AAC > AptX for Bluetooth compatible rates and a short range.

I suspect he'd disagree with me, we have a lot already.


----------



## crabdog

PiSkyHiFi said:


> @SubMash has a thing for AAC, I do too, but at the same time, when I try to be objective it I put it like this:
> 
> LDAC > AptX HD > AAC > AptX for Bluetooth compatible rates and a short range.
> 
> I suspect he'd disagree with me, we have a lot already.


I'd say "Who cares?". The ES100 supports them all so we can choose which one we want to use. 

As for which codec is actually superior - that's more a topic for the sound science thread IMO.


----------



## chinmie

lucifero13 said:


> Is there any change in volume output if compared with an amp? What can you say?



what do you mean change in volume? i don't understand the question. the ES100's amp is poweful enough to drive the Zen to loud volume


----------



## Marco Angel

monsieurfromag3 said:


> While I love that Radsone included LDAC to keep up in the specs arms race, I’d argue it’s mostly a useless codec in this instance. AptX is already an almost transparent codec up to Tidal Hi-fi/FLAC standards (16bit/44.1Hz CD quality) and AAC possibly even more so as @SubMash has been putting forward earlier in the thread. AptX HD gets bandwidth up to 24-bit streaming quality - we’re talking über-high-end formats here, with the majority of even well-recorded commercial tracks showing no appreciable difference when moving from mp3 320 to 16-bit FLAC, blind and volume-matched.
> 
> And then you have LDAC alone at the top, claiming better results but still using compression. The default mode is almost at the same bandwidth as aptX HD actually, and many report a poorer range at 990 kbps. So I’m asking: who really needs LDAC with the ES100? With the LDAC settings on the highest quality and transmitting an immaculately-recorded HD file, you'll need a sound-proofed room and at least a thousand dollars worth of highly analytical headgear to even detect, let alone derive enjoyment from the upgrade. And that’s if you even believe the material factually contains more detail depth or dynamics at 24-bit/96Hz than you could extract from FLAC; and that LDAC is substantially more lossless than aptX HD.
> 
> ...


I do since my S8 doesent support APTx HD


----------



## peter1480

monsieurfromag3 said:


> While I love that Radsone included LDAC to keep up in the specs arms race, I’d argue it’s mostly a useless codec in this instance. AptX is already an almost transparent codec up to Tidal Hi-fi/FLAC standards (16bit/44.1Hz CD quality) and AAC possibly even more so as @SubMash has been putting forward earlier in the thread. AptX HD gets bandwidth up to 24-bit streaming quality - we’re talking über-high-end formats here, with the majority of even well-recorded commercial tracks showing no appreciable difference when moving from mp3 320 to 16-bit FLAC, blind and volume-matched.
> 
> And then you have LDAC alone at the top, claiming better results but still using compression. The default mode is almost at the same bandwidth as aptX HD actually, and many report a poorer range at 990 kbps. So I’m asking: who really needs LDAC with the ES100? With the LDAC settings on the highest quality and transmitting an immaculately-recorded HD file, you'll need a sound-proofed room and at least a thousand dollars worth of highly analytical headgear to even detect, let alone derive enjoyment from the upgrade. And that’s if you even believe the material factually contains more detail depth or dynamics at 24-bit/96Hz than you could extract from FLAC; and that LDAC is substantially more lossless than aptX HD.
> 
> ...








$2000+ iems ES100 and DSD via LDAC and loving it


----------



## monsieurfromag3

peter1480 said:


> $2000+ iems ES100 and DSD via LDAC and loving it


Cool! I am a headphones > source kind of guy myself anyway. And I do think the ES100 is worthy of fine headgear. I was really commenting on LDAC. LCDi4? Nice endorsement for Radsone! Can you hear a difference when switching codec though?


----------



## peter1480

monsieurfromag3 said:


> Cool! I am a headphones > source kind of guy myself anyway. And I do think the ES100 is worthy of fine headgear. I was really commenting on LDAC. LCDi4? Nice endorsement for Radsone! Can you hear a difference when switching codec though?



Yes LCDi4, good for a room with no noise, the ES100 means I can take the phone call when the kids need dads taxi and move around at my desk, out and about I use SE846 and yes the ES100 is worthy. AptX to LDAC is like low res mp3 to WAV to me.


----------



## monsieurfromag3 (Aug 12, 2018)

peter1480 said:


> Yes LCDi4, good for a room with no noise, the ES100 means I can take the phone call when the kids need dads taxi and move around at my desk, out and about I use SE846 and yes the ES100 is worthy. AptX to LDAC is like low res mp3 to WAV to me.


Wow, that much of a jump! I need better gear or better ears I guess


----------



## peter1480

monsieurfromag3 said:


> Wow, that much of a jump! I need better gear or better ears I guess



It takes good iems or phones to match Naim into Focal Sopra n3 s and a lifetime of listening


----------



## tuckers (Aug 12, 2018)

officerdibble said:


> How does this compare to the XB10?
> 
> Currently run my pixel 2 into the XB10 using Aptx HD which is pretty good but not great....
> 
> Wondering if this would be an upgrade, downgrade or sidegrade!!!



I have both and I also have a Pixel 2 XL.  The EarStudio is a really nice upgrade to the XB10.  When you upgrade the firmware in the EarStudio it supports LDAC and it will connect to the Pixel with LDAC automatically.  The sound quality with LDAC is cleaner, more pristine, lower noise floor more reference sounding.  The highs sparkle more with the EarStudio. The XB10 has a bit more bass.  But the EQ in the EarStudio app is also really well implemented and I love the settings I've tweaked for different headphones.   I've dialed in the bass level I like in my headphones.  the dynamics, bass texture and impact is better with the EarStudio with the EQ settings I like. 

Battery life is about the same for both of them,  I have not gotten the stated 14 hours of battery life with the EarStudio.

Connectivity of the XB10 is worse.  I can't put my phone in my front pocket without the signal cutting out with the XB10, and forget about putting it in my back pocket.   Not a problem with the EarStudio. 

I never got used to the shape and placement of buttons with the XB10, I always have to look at it to get the buttons right. I do wish the EarStudio was a little bit bigger as the buttons are small and closely spaced.  But I can tell which buttons by feel though.

One other weird thing is because the XB10 is an unusual shape, I've had people ask me if I am recording them, they think it some kind of microphone or something.


----------



## officerdibble

tuckers said:


> I have both and I also have a Pixel 2 XL.  The EarStudio is a really nice upgrade to the XB10.  When you upgrade the firmware in the EarStudio it supports LDAC and it will connect to the Pixel with LDAC automatically.  The sound quality with LDAC is cleaner, more pristine, lower noise floor more reference sounding.  The highs sparkle more with the EarStudio. The XB10 has a bit more bass.  But the EQ in the EarStudio app is also really well implemented and I love the settings I've tweaked for different headphones.   I've dialed in the bass level I like in my headphones.  the dynamics, bass texture and impact is better with the EarStudio with the EQ settings I like.
> 
> Battery life is about the same for both of them,  I have not gotten the stated 14 hours of battery life with the EarStudio.
> 
> ...



Thank you kindly. I also find the connectivity a small issue with the XB10. I think I may well give it a spin as I like the convenience over having a DAP or DAC/Amp, even though I suspect I could get better quality if I went this route.


----------



## crabdog

officerdibble said:


> Thank you kindly. I also find the connectivity a small issue with the XB10. I think I may well give it a spin as I like the convenience over having a DAP or DAC/Amp, even though I suspect I could get better quality if I went this route.


I'm sure you won't regret it. For me, the best thing is being able to use it with my phone: Tidal HiFi when I'm on WiFi, Spotify free when I'm on data. It pairs beautifully with everything from budget to TOTL earphones and works great with headphones too. I'm enjoying some Tidal right now with the new HD672.


----------



## mentega (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi all

first post here.
Can anyone comment on the sound quality while on usb mode compared to Bluetooth?

Cheers


----------



## officerdibble

crabdog said:


> I'm sure you won't regret it. For me, the best thing is being able to use it with my phone: Tidal HiFi when I'm on WiFi, Spotify free when I'm on data. It pairs beautifully with everything from budget to TOTL earphones and works great with headphones too. I'm enjoying some Tidal right now with the new HD672.



Hey - I just checked out your review site, it's very cool! Whilst browsing I noticed the Ampio VD-6880 and VS-1880....... How do these compare to the Earstudio? Reason being my IE800 IEMs sound amazing from my Hugo 2 ( not practical for travelling to work on my bike etc...) but the Pixel 2/XB10 combo is an (understandably, given the price difference) noticeable reduction in instrument separation, clarity and dynamics. Having a tight budget and looking ideally to still utilise my Pixel ( I love the camera and the stock android GUI  ) these are of interest as the only other solutions I've seen have been at the budget end of the market ( Fiio, Radsone, XB10 etc...) or much bulkier Mojo/Poly, DAP or does not support Aptx HD or LDAC ifi X DSD par example.


----------



## crabdog

officerdibble said:


> Hey - I just checked out your review site, it's very cool! Whilst browsing I noticed the Ampio VD-6880 and VS-1880....... How do these compare to the Earstudio? Reason being my IE800 IEMs sound amazing from my Hugo 2 ( not practical for travelling to work on my bike etc...) but the Pixel 2/XB10 combo is an (understandably, given the price difference) noticeable reduction in instrument separation, clarity and dynamics. Having a tight budget and looking ideally to still utilise my Pixel ( I love the camera and the stock android GUI  ) these are of interest as the only other solutions I've seen have been at the budget end of the market ( Fiio, Radsone, XB10 etc...) or much bulkier Mojo/Poly, DAP or does not support Aptx HD or LDAC ifi X DSD par example.


The Ampio products are cool too but they don't have an accompanying app. The vs~1880 has a similar sound as the ES100 but only uses the embedded Qualcomm dac. I haven't listened to them side by side yet. The 6880 is nice if you need the extra power but obviously not as portable and the ie800 isn't that hard to drive  I'll have a full review of the ES100 fairly soon and have the FiiO btr3 coming as well so there will be more detailed comparisons among them all there. 

But if you don't want to wait that long the ES100 is a really solid product for the price. If I remember tomorrow I'll test my IE800S with it and let you know how that goes


----------



## PiSkyHiFi (Aug 13, 2018)

officerdibble said:


> Hey - I just checked out your review site, it's very cool! Whilst browsing I noticed the Ampio VD-6880 and VS-1880....... How do these compare to the Earstudio? Reason being my IE800 IEMs sound amazing from my Hugo 2 ( not practical for travelling to work on my bike etc...) but the Pixel 2/XB10 combo is an (understandably, given the price difference) noticeable reduction in instrument separation, clarity and dynamics. Having a tight budget and looking ideally to still utilise my Pixel ( I love the camera and the stock android GUI  ) these are of interest as the only other solutions I've seen have been at the budget end of the market ( Fiio, Radsone, XB10 etc...) or much bulkier Mojo/Poly, DAP or does not support Aptx HD or LDAC ifi X DSD par example.



If it was possible, the one thing I would have preferred with the Earstudio is the use of the ESS 9218p - The Earstudio has the functionality and design I'm looking for, but despite the sound being pretty good and being able to drive quite a big range of headphones, I find the ESS 9218 devices have more power, precision, sub-bass and dynamics.

At the moment, I'm loving the ES100 for it's overall balance of features, as soon as a device of the same size, price and functionality arrives with an ESS DAC, I'm switching.

I don't really think DCT is worth the effort because the level of sound quality I get from even pushing my old MP3s through the ESS 9218 in my V20 is astounding compared to the ES100 I'm afraid.

The ES100 is great for portable use, but portable quality is evolving rapidly.

Edit: When I say my MP3s sound better on my V20, it has the precision to reveal their flaws too, but I believe the other factors  - dynamics, sub-bass etc. override the source file precision for my listening pleasure.


----------



## monsieurfromag3 (Aug 13, 2018)

PiSkyHiFi said:


> If it was possible, the one thing I would have preferred with the Earstudio is the use of the ESS 9218p - The Earstudio has the functionality and design I'm looking for, but despite the sound being pretty good and being able to drive quite a big range of headphones, I find the ESS 9218 devices have more power, precision, sub-bass and dynamics.
> 
> At the moment, I'm loving the ES100 for it's overall balance of features, as soon as a device of the same size, price and functionality arrives with an ESS DAC, I'm switching.
> 
> ...


The 9218 is bloody good, isn’t it? I was happy to get a device with an AKM DAC as I’ve never had one, plus the double DAC implementation was intriguing. And it’s a cool, smooth sound. The V30/V20 is higher fidelity I think, but it’s also tuned for clarity and detail more. And it’s better implemented than the 9018 often is - I really can’t stand the glare.

Genuine question: what keeps you from getting the Shanling M0? I considered it as an addition to the ES100, but for me it makes more sense to have Radsone’s  minuscule device, balanced out possibility, with the great app and streaming from my phone, than a non-Android DAP with a tiny-ass screen and no belt clip, that can't stream mobile data. Still - it’s a device of the same size, price and (general) functionality with the ES9218p DAC!


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

monsieurfromag3 said:


> The 9218 is bloody good, isn’t it? I was happy to get a device with an AKM DAC as I’ve never had one, plus the double DAC implementation was intriguing. And it’s a cool, smooth sound. The V30/V20 is higher fidelity I think, but it’s also tuned for clarity and detail more. And it’s better implemented than the 9018 often is - I really can’t stand the glare.
> 
> Genuine question: what keeps you from getting the Shanling M0? I considered it as an addition to the ES100, but for me it makes more to have Radsone’s  minuscule device, balanced out possibility, with the great app and streaming from my phone, than a non-Android DAP with a tiny-ass screen and no belt clip, that can't stream mobile data. Still - it’s a device of the same size, price and (general) functionality with the ES9218p DAC!



The Shanling M0 is getting pretty close to what I want - thanks for the tip. I'll do some more reading/youtubing on it.

The Radsone App, support, size and pretty good sound might well be the reason I would use the ES100 more though.

Cheers.


----------



## Lurk650

I actually prefer the AK Chips to ESS Chips


----------



## Koolpep

officerdibble said:


> Thank you kindly. I also find the connectivity a small issue with the XB10. I think I may well give it a spin as I like the convenience over having a DAP or DAC/Amp, even though I suspect I could get better quality if I went this route.



I have the XB10 and since I have the ES100, it’s not used much at all. Usability, functionality and reliability of the connection is all better with the es100. I liked the XB10 for its sound quality but the es100 covers that too.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

Lurk650 said:


> I actually prefer the AK Chips to ESS Chips



I don't know why yet, but for my Audio Technica MSR7 - it sounds great on both AK chips (The Earstudio) and ESS chips, however with my reference re-cabled Focal Elear (balanced on the ES100, unbalanced on my V20), the ESS 9218 is streets ahead in term of dynamics, precision and power.

The impedance might be the key, the MSR7 is 35 Ohm - the Elear is 80 Ohm.

Anything other than the reference headphones the differences between players on the same headphones is quite small and comes down to feel.


----------



## psikey

Just pre-ordered the Fiio BTR3 so will see how this compares to the ES100 for half the price (but no balanced). Pre-ordered for £49.49 from AMP3. The ES100 cost me just over £100 off Amazon with paid delivery.

Will be using with my LG V30+ which is fabulous wired anyway.


----------



## SubMash

psikey said:


> Just pre-ordered the Fiio BTR3 so will see how this compares to the ES100 for half the price (but no balanced). Pre-ordered for £49.49 from AMP3. The ES100 cost me just over £100 off Amazon with paid delivery.
> 
> Will be using with my LG V30+ which is fabulous wired anyway.


Oh, finally btr3. So ldhc which you can't use anywhere, aptx LL. But it's single amp device with amp that is only better if you not using it - means no load, under load it's exactly same specs as one in es100, but it is only 1 amp. It's for sure would sound worse. Plus smaller battery, larger size.


----------



## psikey

SubMash said:


> Oh, finally btr3. *So ldhc which you can't use anywhere*, .



What do you mean with this part? the ES100 worked great for me with LDAC ? Or is LDHC something different ?


----------



## SubMash (Aug 14, 2018)

psikey said:


> What do you mean with this part? the ES100 worked great for me with LDAC ?


LHDC, sorry. New codec for Huawei phones only. Only one device supports it - btr3


----------



## officerdibble

psikey said:


> Just pre-ordered the Fiio BTR3 so will see how this compares to the ES100 for half the price (but no balanced). Pre-ordered for £49.49 from AMP3. The ES100 cost me just over £100 off Amazon with paid delivery.
> 
> Will be using with my LG V30+ which is fabulous wired anyway.



Do you rate the V30 wired better than the ES100 using LDAC?


----------



## psikey

officerdibble said:


> Do you rate the V30 wired better than the ES100 using LDAC?



Yes, but not much in it to my hearing. Would be happy to listen either with my SE846's (only actually used the SE846's via balanced).


----------



## officerdibble

psikey said:


> Yes, but not much in it to my hearing. Would be happy to listen either with my SE846's (only actually used the SE846's via balanced).



Thanks, I have a dilemma! The ES100 unbalanced out my Pixel 2 over LDAC or swap the Pixel for an V30 - both for use with my IE800's …….


----------



## psikey (Aug 14, 2018)

officerdibble said:


> Thanks, I have a dilemma! The ES100 unbalanced out my Pixel 2 over LDAC or swap the Pixel for an V30 - both for use with my IE800's …….



ES100 is cheaper !!  No need to even think about built-in  sound quality of your next phone so long as it does LDAC.

Just using the V30 is better for me as it has the great number of volume control/steps which even works if using my Sony Bluetooth remote. ES100 Another thing to charge


----------



## crabdog

officerdibble said:


> Thanks, I have a dilemma! The ES100 unbalanced out my Pixel 2 over LDAC or swap the Pixel for an V30 - both for use with my IE800's …….


So I've just been listening to the ES100 with the IE800S using both balanced and unbalanced out via LDAC from my Sony ZX300. Just like everything else I've tried with the ES100 it sounds absurdly good.


----------



## officerdibble

crabdog said:


> So I've just been listening to the ES100 with the IE800S using both balanced and unbalanced out via LDAC from my Sony ZX300. Just like everything else I've tried with the ES100 it sounds absurdly good.



This is good news! I think I'll grab one and sell the XB10 at a good discount...… Many thanks for taking the time to share


----------



## tayano (Aug 14, 2018)

Am I deaf? I’m using es100 in usb-mode hooked up to my iphone. HP is HD660S. There is not a big difference between this little fella and the mojo. The mojo is a little clearer, more detailed and more natural but I really need to sit down and listen to spot any big differences. They are more similar than different, but the price is much higher for the mojo..

Need to do a bit more listening. Will be buying balances cable for hd660s soon, I wonder if it will sound better.

I don’t know if I’m impressed with es100 or disappointed with the mojo. Anybody else in a similar position?

Just to be clear. I prefer they mojo but it’s 4x the price. If I got the es100 first I may have been satisfied with that as my portable dac/amp.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Just signed up for Tidal 30 days trail... And boy did the sound quality take me to another level with LDAC+ES100... I highly recomend switching from Spotify to Tidal if you want even better SQ! Even tho I lost around 20/500 songs because Tidal's got bit lower song quantity in their library.


----------



## meinname123

Then wait till qobuz is starting worldwide.
I use a sublime+ subscription with up to 24/192 streaming (most is in 88.2 or 96).

(Yes i know, 24 Bit and high sample rates is only for guys with golden ears and differences to 16/44.1 are more imagination than reality. - But: the mastering delivered by the studios for stuff available in 24 bit is very often much better. - And the better mastering makes the main difference.)


----------



## Lurk650

C_Lindbergh said:


> Just signed up for Tidal 30 days trail... And boy did the sound quality take me to another level with LDAC+ES100... I highly recomend switching from Spotify to Tidal if you want even better SQ! Even tho I lost around 20/500 songs because Tidal's got bit lower song quantity in their library.


I heard a minimal difference in quality with Tidal, a bit more dynamics & resolution. In the end though, discovery of new music is better with Spotify not to mention the UI is a lot better than Tidal, Tidal reminds me of Amazon Music app lol.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

tayano said:


> Am I deaf? I’m using es100 in usb-mode hooked up to my iphone. HP is HD660S. There is not a big difference between this little fella and the mojo. The mojo maybe a little clearer, mor detailed and more natural but I really need to sit down and listen to spot and big differences. They are more similar than different, but the price is much higher for the mojo..
> 
> Need to do a bit more listening. Will be buying balances cable for hd660s soon, I wonder if it will sound better.
> 
> I don’t know if I’m impressed with es100 or disappointed with the mojo. Anybody else in a similar position?


From a too brief listen last year it seems to me the Chord Mojo is overdue for a price cut. What does it do better than the now cheaper RHA L1, or the Pro-ject Pre Box S2? Chord themselves didn’t seem to have a lot riding on the Mojo anymore at the show where I heard it: they’d paired it with a mediocre, discontinued model from Focal. That’s also why I was so underwhelmed, I know it can do better!

The Earstudio takes us all the way to the Land of Diminishing Returns, where Substantial Improvements are paid for with sweat and tears (or lots of cash).


----------



## SubMash

meinname123 said:


> Then wait till qobuz is starting worldwide.
> I use a sublime+ subscription with up to 24/192 streaming (most is in 88.2 or 96).
> 
> (Yes i know, 24 Bit and high sample rates is only for guys with golden ears and differences to 16/44.1 are more imagination than reality. - But: the mastering delivered by the studios for stuff available in 24 bit is very often much better. - And the better mastering makes the main difference.)


All mastering is done in 24/32 bit (often float nowadays). 16bit downsamlling is done with additional dithering which goes beyond anyones ears resolution. If anyone does remastering - they release it in 16 bit almost always. Because this is where it pays off. Very few things remastered for 24bit release only and somehow prohibited from 16 bit distribution.


----------



## meinname123 (Aug 14, 2018)

SubMash said:


> All mastering is done in 24/32 bit (often float nowadays). 16bit downsamlling is done with additional dithering which goes beyond anyones ears resolution. If anyone does remastering - they release it in 16 bit almost always. Because this is where it pays off. Very few things remastered for 24bit release only and somehow prohibited from 16 bit distribution.



Yes and no.
Though more and more Studios/Distributors are using the original Studio master for all their distribution channels, it's still usual for most of them that this original studio master is getting re-edited before it's getting to be released to these channels.(sometimes even a totally different person is doing those reedits - maybe even for every channel an extra person.)

(and this has nothing to do with a re-release of a album as remastered Version or something like this. - cause for this a new Studio master gets created)

Radio often gets more brick-walled as it has to be loud to be noticed
the master for the Premaster (often a DDP Fileset - needed for creating the physical Glasmaster) for CD is often the same as radio.
Normal Streaming like Spotify sometimes get it's own mastering (surprisingly less brick-walled than CD) but often CD master is used.
Due technical reasons a Vinyl release gets its own master. (if a vinyl is pressed  - sometimes the master is the same as for SACD and so on)
If the Mastered for iTunes badge is wanted (which includes extra promo on iTunes for free or at least discounted) the master for apple need to be inside special limits. So they get a own master (or the same as next one)
And  SACD/DVD-Audio or other highres stuff like hdtracks and qobuz -- //edit: and also Tidal Masters (MQA)


Normally at least least one 16-bit (CD and digital distribution) and one 24-bit Master which have different normalizer/limiter settings (resulting in different dynamic) are produced and distributed.
(all the talk is more or less independent from bitdepth and samplerate adjustments)


//edit: as example take a look at one of the first search results i found on this topic:
https://www.justmastering.com/rates.php
Even the standard Service includes:
"16-bit (CD and digital distribution), 24-bit (Mastered for iTunes) plus standard 128kbps and high quality 320kbps Mp3 master formats provided"

//another edit: i often notice at qobuz that the provide at least 2 different masters for the same release.
If i set the Player to Highres i get a different master which has more dynamic range than when i set quality to CD.
(I have confirmed it for myself and a friend by using a tool which can directly download the flac from their servers and used TT DR Offline Meter on these files - and there was depending on the album a huge difference between them)


----------



## Marco Angel

has anybody listen to the RHA CL1 via the ES100? have the oportunity to buy them but not test them =/


----------



## trellus

Has anyone used this clip while being active, e.g., at the gym?  I read one review in particular on Amazon in which the reviewer praised everything else about this (including the sound) but groused about the "garbage" clip which according to the reviewer doesn't grip very well and is thus "useless."  I'm hoping that reviewer is wrong.


----------



## stancorrected (Aug 14, 2018)

trellus said:


> Has anyone used this clip while being active, e.g., at the gym?  I read one review in particular on Amazon in which the reviewer praised everything else about this (including the sound) but groused about the "garbage" clip which according to the reviewer doesn't grip very well and is thus "useless."  I'm hoping that reviewer is wrong.



The clip is lightweight and not particularly "grippy"  and I normally put the ES100 in a pocket (shirt/ shorts etc.).Today I was carrying it clipped to a golf type shirt around the neck and I had to make a dash to cross a road before the lights changed. The ES100 flew off when I accelerated into a fairly gentle jog. The good news was, it was  so light that it neither disconnected from the cable nor pulled my earphones out. It was a bit disconcerting though swinging around at the end of the cable until I got to the other side of the road.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

trellus said:


> Has anyone used this clip while being active, e.g., at the gym?  I read one review in particular on Amazon in which the reviewer praised everything else about this (including the sound) but groused about the "garbage" clip which according to the reviewer doesn't grip very well and is thus "useless."  I'm hoping that reviewer is wrong.


1) the device is so tiny, I rarely use the clip. Those shorts’ pockets made to hold a locker key? Forget about stuffing your phone in there; but they accomodate the ES100 easy.

2) the clip grips fine. It doesn’t have huge clamping force, but I’m a personal trainer, train 2 to 3 hours a day which often involve upside-down sessions, dynamic inversions, hand balancing or bar work at weird angles and spots of running and treadmill climbing, and I don’t fear losing the ES100.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

The following post can be found on p.29 of the thread for the Ifi xDSD. It both proves me right and proves me wrong on the matter of codec support.

Radsone’s claim on the Earstudio’s website of a “proprietary audio processing algorithm optimized for Bluetooth streaming” makes me think they have done their homework on BT jitter elimination in a similar way to Ifi’s. Higher-than-aptX support does indeed sound like it’s much less important than properly clocking the BT signal and feeding it to a capable conversion and amp section.

At the same time Ifi regret not being able to support higher-end codecs this time around, LDAC in particular, not so much for the 24-bit depth but rather for the upgrade to a 96kHz sample rate. They don’t comment on the extent of the improvement that would achieve, they just write it “would make sense.”


iFi audio said:


> *Let's talk Bluetooth!*
> 
> Some comments on X-Series Bluetooth. First, Bluetooth implementations vary widely. Just looking at BT revision level or codec support is not useful to understand sound quality potential of a given Bluetooth device.
> 
> ...


----------



## trellus

monsieurfromag3 said:


> 1) the device is so tiny, I rarely use the clip. Those shorts’ pockets made to hold a locker key? Forget about stuffing your phone in there; but they accomodate the ES100 easy.
> 
> 2) the clip grips fine. It doesn’t have huge clamping force, but I’m a personal trainer, train 2 to 3 hours a day which often involve upside-down sessions, dynamic inversions, hand balancing or bar work at weird angles and spots of running and treadmill climbing, and I don’t fear losing the ES100.



Unfortunately, all but two of the shorts I use at the gym, lack pockets -- so the existing, so I clip my existing el cheapo Bluetooth receiver (a Trond) to the bottom of my shirt.  I'm still probably going to get the Radsone in any case and just try it for myself to see if it works for that scenario -- if not, I'll use it for other scenarios.


----------



## shrimants

trellus said:


> Unfortunately, all but two of the shorts I use at the gym, lack pockets -- so the existing, so I clip my existing el cheapo Bluetooth receiver (a Trond) to the bottom of my shirt.  I'm still probably going to get the Radsone in any case and just try it for myself to see if it works for that scenario -- if not, I'll use it for other scenarios.


Clipping to the bottom of your shirt definitely won't work. Top of shirt? Yes. Personally I'd just get an arm band or sweat band and clip to that and tie up any cable slack


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

monsieurfromag3 said:


> The following post can be found on p.29 of the thread for the Ifi xDSD. It both proves me right and proves me wrong on the matter of codec support.
> 
> Radsone’s claim on the Earstudio’s website of a “proprietary audio processing algorithm optimized for Bluetooth streaming” makes me think they have done their homework on BT jitter elimination in a similar way to Ifi’s. Higher-than-aptX support does indeed sound like it’s much less important than properly clocking the BT signal and feeding it to a capable conversion and amp section.
> 
> At the same time Ifi regret not being able to support higher-end codecs this time around, LDAC in particular, not so much for the 24-bit depth but rather for the upgrade to a 96kHz sample rate. They don’t comment on the extent of the improvement that would achieve, they just write it “would make sense.”



To a large degree, the fact that the range is 24-bit in AptX HD does compensate for not going higher than 48KHz, especially when considering the jitter (time domain imprecision) is large with the Bluetooth chain as this article points out.

My understanding is that the ESS SoC the 9218, like it's DAC only cousins (9018, 9023, 9028 and 9038) has an excellent jitter elimination process, that helps isolate the incoming jitter through some kind of async internal clock feedback system (don't quote me on that - that's just my best interpretation) providing a robustness that is similar, but more flexible than reclocking alone - with more parallel units of this async time domain recovery aggregating a more smooth clock like a kind of tiny analog buffer - hence the Quad DAC term, it's just a way of providing protection from external components increasing the jitter, the 9018 has 8 parallel units averaging out together to make a much smoother clock.

I think the AK 4375a has some jitter elimination, but the ESS chips I believe are the best at this.

I don't know how this relates to Bluetooth jitter - with USB, clocking comes either as isosynchronous, asynchronous or adaptive.

Isosynchronous uses the source clock for the DAC - not the best since the timing is determined by the USB data stream clock which is not designed for audio precision.
Asynchronous uses another clock at the sink and forces the data stream to buffer, with the source being a slave to filling it as soon as the sink is ready for more data - this is the best for USB audio, allowing any type of DAC clock to force the data stream to follow it.
The last mode, adaptive, doesn't reclock like asynchronous, but tries to compensate frames - the ESS chipset is good enough to compensate even further and allow for close to asynchronous like clocking smoothness.

Now the ES100 uses a kind of isosynchronous mode for Bluetooth timing - @wslee mentioned earlier in this thread, but I think the data is possibly reshaped to more closely resemble the original intended clock like an adaptive mode would or something to that effect, which may well be the best method if you can't simply improve the timing of the original data.

Please @wslee, if it's not too proprietary, enlighten us further.


----------



## CardigdanWalk

trellus said:


> Unfortunately, all but two of the shorts I use at the gym, lack pockets -- so the existing, so I clip my existing el cheapo Bluetooth receiver (a Trond) to the bottom of my shirt.  I'm still probably going to get the Radsone in any case and just try it for myself to see if it works for that scenario -- if not, I'll use it for other scenarios.



For all those questioning the clip, it was found a great and easy solution was attaching a small amount off Velcro / hook loop (only 1 side) to the inside worked wonders to increase friction and fix all concerns!


----------



## PiSkyHiFi (Aug 15, 2018)

Now, my other headphones either sound better wired (Focal Elear  balanced 80 Ohm) or about the same (MSR7 unbalanced 35 Ohm) as through the Earstudio but these new earsbuds, the Symphonio Dragon 2+ (32Ohm balanced) sound a little better....

The functionality is superb now, really easy to handle portable sound, earbuds straight in, clip it on and switch it on.


----------



## CardigdanWalk

@wslee 

Feature request time:

The ability to “lock” the maximum analogue volume of the device?

Bonus: a small tone or beep when that maximum limit is reached.

I.e. I really don’t want to go above -25.0 dB, even though I know it can, I am worried about damaging my ears and my IEM. 

If I set this I know I can just push the volume up buttok the device without having to check if I’ve gone over on my phone!

Thanks again for an amazing device, I love it and use it everyday!


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

CardigdanWalk said:


> @wslee
> 
> Feature request time:
> 
> ...



Also, I would find it useful to tap the volume up or down a notch from within the App too.


----------



## trellus

shrimants said:


> Clipping to the bottom of your shirt definitely won't work. Top of shirt? Yes. Personally I'd just get an arm band or sweat band and clip to that and tie up any cable slack



Meh -- well, that won't work for me.  I don't like anything around my arm or on top of shirt -- current solution works just fine at bottom of shirt -- just lacks enough power to drive my KEF M100 well, so this is just not a good solution for active use for me.  :-/


----------



## trellus

stancorrected said:


> The clip is lightweight and not particularly "grippy"  and I normally put the ES100 in a pocket (shirt/ shorts etc.).Today I was carrying it clipped to a golf type shirt around the neck and I had to make a dash to cross a road before the lights changed. The ES100 flew off when I accelerated into a fairly gentle jog. The good news was, it was  so light that it neither disconnected from the cable nor pulled my earphones out. It was a bit disconcerting though swinging around at the end of the cable until I got to the other side of the road.



Thanks for the feedback -- that helps me tremendously.  From the sound of it, it just won't work for active use for me, but it's such a compelling product I'm likely to get it anyway for every other scenario in which I want to use wired earphones or headphones (like around the house), without being tethered to my phone.

As I recall, the SoundBlaster E3 (which I still have) had a not very "grippy" clip either (it has since broken), so it was similarly not stellar for use at the gym.  

The other problem is that none of the Bluetooth receivers except one I had imported from Japan (ELECOM) has a "hold" switch that locks all the control until that (slider) switch is disengaged to off -- this is very useful since I found that with my el cheapo Trond receiver, I can accidentally bump something and pause the music, which is annoying.  However, the clip on that broke on me, too.


----------



## shrimants

fwiw the buttons are not at all easy to push. i initially would have also loved a hold switch till i got the actual device and found that it would be pretty much useless.

Feature request: can the ambient mode quick switch also work if no music is playing? and maybe have the optional functionality to pause the currently playing media when activated? For example, im listening to audiobooks, need to listen to someone else talking. I dont want the mic to play OVER the music, i want the music/audiobook to pause while the mic is functioning to make it easier to hear and not lose my place.


----------



## crabdog

trellus said:


> Thanks for the feedback -- that helps me tremendously.  From the sound of it, it just won't work for active use for me, but it's such a compelling product I'm likely to get it anyway for every other scenario in which I want to use wired earphones or headphones (like around the house), without being tethered to my phone.
> 
> As I recall, the SoundBlaster E3 (which I still have) had a not very "grippy" clip either (it has since broken), so it was similarly not stellar for use at the gym.
> 
> The other problem is that none of the Bluetooth receivers except one I had imported from Japan (ELECOM) has a "hold" switch that locks all the control until that (slider) switch is disengaged to off -- this is very useful since I found that with my el cheapo Trond receiver, I can accidentally bump something and pause the music, which is annoying.  However, the clip on that broke on me, too.


Just do the velcro trick that was mentioned by @CardigdanWalk - well, it's sure worth a try at least. The buttons are very low profile and it would be pretty difficult to press them by accident.


----------



## trellus

crabdog said:


> Just do the velcro trick that was mentioned by @CardigdanWalk - well, it's sure worth a try at least. The buttons are very low profile and it would be pretty difficult to press them by accident.



Ah well, honestly, I'm incredibly dumb when it comes to understanding things like that, and I didn't understand what he meant or how that would help at all. 

The trick I did for my SoundBlaster E3 was based on another user's solution posted I-can't-remember-where of attaching a metal bar (with strong adhesive) that then pairs up with a strong, matching magnet -- think it's used to hold ID badges or something.  That works pretty well although the E3 is kind of hefty so I always worry it's going to somehow fall anyway.


----------



## monsieurfromag3 (Aug 15, 2018)

trellus said:


> Meh -- well, that won't work for me.  I don't like anything around my arm or on top of shirt -- current solution works just fine at bottom of shirt -- just lacks enough power to drive my KEF M100 well, so this is just not a good solution for active use for me.  :-/


Mmmh... I didn’t reply to @shrimants ’ post originally but, like you I can’t stand arm bands for instance, don't discard the ES100 based on that. You can clip it easily to the top of your shorts, or heck, just thread a larger safety pin through a belt loop or straight through cloth and the Earstudio will clip onto that.

I don’t work for Radsone  just seems to me it would be a real shame letting go of this coolest of gizmos with plenty of driving power and prowess because of issues I’m sure can be mitigated.


----------



## trellus

monsieurfromag3 said:


> Mmmh... I didn’t reply to @shrimants ’ post originally but, like you I can’t stand arm bands for instance, don't discard the ES100 based on that. You can clip it easily to the top of your shorts, or heck, just thread a larger safety pin through a belt loop or straight through cloth and the Earstudio will clip onto that.
> 
> I don’t work for Radsone  just seems to me it would be a real shame letting go of this coolest of gizmos with plenty of driving power and prowess because of issues I’m sure can be mitigated.



LOL, I believe you -- this little Bluetooth receiver gets very high marks from many people and I'm extremely impressed with how responsive Radsone is, with their numerous improvements to the firmware after release.  Even if I can't somehow get it to work out well for active use (and I've considered a "no-shorts-without-pockets" purchase rule lately, the last pair I bought even have zippered pockets), I'm likely to make it my crown jewel for every other scenario.


----------



## shrimants

Omg that safety pin idea is GENIUS. 

I also hate it on the shirt top but want it close to my face for mic to work. Definitely investing in an audiophile grade gold plated cryo treated cable wrapped safety pin for this device .


----------



## monsieurfromag3

shrimants said:


> Omg that safety pin idea is GENIUS.
> 
> I also hate it on the shirt top but want it close to my face for mic to work. Definitely investing in an audiophile grade gold plated cryo treated cable wrapped safety pin for this device .


Oh yeah  gotta keep it audiophile


----------



## peter1480

now you've started something


----------



## PixelSquish

Did it take your batter meter in the app a bit to calibrate? I got my unit earlier today and the battery is going down quite fast.


----------



## m4rkw

@wslee: is there any possibility that you could add an option to change the EQ frequencies at some point? I know we discussed this before and you said you have very limited resources with which to work on the firmware, but it seems that since then there's been quite significant efforts in that area - adding of the SLDC codec for example which must have incurred license fees.

Allowing the EQ frequencies to be set from the iOS app doesn't seem like an enormous change... pretty please?  I think this would be useful for a lot of people on here.


----------



## PixelSquish

suggestions - make the clip stronger. make it a bit bigger and stick in more battery


----------



## shrimants

how do you get the device to work in USB mode with android? so far from what i can tell, it just starts charging and goes into bluetooth mode. The app says its using aptx HD instead of usb


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

shrimants said:


> how do you get the device to work in USB mode with android? so far from what i can tell, it just starts charging and goes into bluetooth mode. The app says its using aptx HD instead of usb



You have a V20 too I recall - It works if you select "Power Supply, charge the connected device" when you plug in the OTG cable

If it's in File Transfer mode, it will prioritise Bluetooth Audio.

Also, make sure your player app isn't trying to take over the USB - if it asks you, reject any players direct USB mode.

The Earstudio App says Input : USB PCM 16Bit/48khz

Edit: It seems to be charging the device too.


----------



## rkw

shrimants said:


> how do you get the device to work in USB mode with android? so far from what i can tell, it just starts charging and goes into bluetooth mode. The app says its using aptx HD instead of usb


On your phone, turn off Bluetooth or disconnect it from ES100 before connecting with OTG cable/adapter.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi (Aug 16, 2018)

rkw said:


> On your phone, turn off Bluetooth or disconnect it from ES100 before connecting with OTG cable/adapter.



That works, but I found it wasn't necessary, just plugging it in allows you to use USB PCM and 2 Bluetooth devices simultaneously on a V20.

Edit: Woah, I mean connected to a *PC* and 2 Bluetooth devices... sorry. Yeah, for some Android devices, that may be necessary to disable Bluetooth.


----------



## shrimants

no luck. no matter what i try im not able to get it to use USB. the device gets seen as "charge only", i cant change it to midi or any of the other options. as soon as i plug it in, phone bluetooth turns on as does the device. if i disable bluetooth on the phone, radsone stops seeing the player entirely.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

PiSkyHiFi said:


> You have a V20 too I recall - It works if you select "Power Supply, charge the connected device" when you plug in the OTG cable
> 
> If it's in File Transfer mode, it will prioritise Bluetooth Audio.
> 
> ...





shrimants said:


> no luck. no matter what i try im not able to get it to use USB. the device gets seen as "charge only", i cant change it to midi or any of the other options. as soon as i plug it in, phone bluetooth turns on as does the device. if i disable bluetooth on the phone, radsone stops seeing the player entirely.



Yeah, I couldn't repeat my lucky first shot until I worked out that you can first plug OTG in, it seems to use AptX HD usually, then just go to the Bluetooth options for the Earstudio when it connects via Bluetooth and switch off "Media Audio Use for media audio"


----------



## shrimants

you have to do that every time to switch between dac mode and bluetooth mode? seems clunky af


----------



## PiSkyHiFi (Aug 16, 2018)

shrimants said:


> you have to do that every time to switch between dac mode and bluetooth mode? seems clunky af



Agreed, @wslee bug report - prioritise  USB audio automatically if both are connected from the same device


----------



## rkw

shrimants said:


> no luck. no matter what i try im not able to get it to use USB. the device gets seen as "charge only", i cant change it to midi or any of the other options. as soon as i plug it in, phone bluetooth turns on as does the device. if i disable bluetooth on the phone, radsone stops seeing the player entirely.


What phone and Android version do you have, and are you sure it supports external devices on OTG? It works for me on Galaxy S8 and S9, and I would think on S7. Here's a case where it didn't work because of the phone: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-126#post-14390310


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

I thought this ES100 wasn't capable of USB 16 bit/48KHz, but as you can see from the image a few posts up, it does.


----------



## Lurk650

An auto off after 5-10 minutes with no audio would be great. I woke up this morning to find I accidentally left it on again


----------



## veraideishal

PiSkyHiFi said:


> I thought this ES100 wasn't capable of USB 16 bit/48KHz, but as you can see from the image a few posts up, it does.



Actually, in USB DAC mode it is _only_ capable of 16bit/48kHz. No other sampling rate / bit depth combinations are supported.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

veraideishal said:


> Actually, in USB DAC mode it is _only_ capable of 16bit/48kHz. No other sampling rate / bit depth combinations are supported.



 I must have misremembered, I thought it was supposed to only support redbook.


----------



## PixelSquish

Turning off two of the proprietary Radsone sound settings definitely improved my SQ. It was a bit scratchy sounding to me and harsh before. Now we are good.


----------



## 435279

PiSkyHiFi said:


> I must have misremembered, I thought it was supposed to only support redbook.



I would prefer that, the up-sample to 48Khz puts me off using it to play CDDA


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

SteveOliver said:


> I would prefer that, the up-sample to 48Khz puts me off using it to play CDDA



Yeah, now that I think about it, this must be something to do with Android originally only supporting 48KHz 16bit - I've always thought that was an odd decision, many movie encoders have used that for so long, but I would have preferred the possibility of bit for bit 44.1/16 

The Neutron player and others can now take over the USB port and gain full control supporting many standard USB audio standards, so it would be cool if Radsone could implement that in their App. I think USB audio was an afterthought for this.

As long as the math chain is good quality, it shouldn't have much of an impact on things, certainly not as much of an issue as lossy compression [ducks and covers].


----------



## PixelSquish

Lurk650 said:


> An auto off after 5-10 minutes with no audio would be great. I woke up this morning to find I accidentally left it on again



I agree. a choice of say 5, 10 or 15 min auto off would be clutch


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

I want to thank Radsone for their weight loss program...

With the ES100, going for an hour long walk or jog is now the best part of the day!


----------



## crabdog

PiSkyHiFi said:


> I want to thank Radsone for their weight loss program...
> 
> With the ES100, going for an hour long walk or jog is now the best part of the day!


I know right? It's such an awesome thing.


----------



## shrimants

I'll get regular sound out of the radsone if I use a trrs jack with mic/remote out of the unbalanced jack, right? I know the mic/remote won't work, just making sure the headphones will still make sound without anything getting damaged.


----------



## rkw

shrimants said:


> I'll get regular sound out of the radsone if I use a trrs jack plug with mic/remote out of the unbalanced jack, right? I know the mic/remote won't work, just making sure the headphones will still make sound without anything getting damaged.


Yes, it is electrically compatible and I use it this way with a couple of earphones that have a mic.


----------



## tayano

Is there any problems with that in usb-dac mode it upsamles to 48kHz? SQ-wise.


----------



## lucifero13

May I ask, can you use the built-in mic of the RS while on  USB DAC mode?


----------



## tayano

lucifero13 said:


> May I ask, can you use the built-in mic of the RS while on  USB DAC mode?



Tested this on my mac. In usb mode it's only a USB-DAC with no microphone. Using it as a bluetooth headset connected to my mac, it has both input and output.


----------



## zerolight

Anyone using K10s with this?


----------



## Lurk650

shrimants said:


> I'll get regular sound out of the radsone if I use a trrs jack with mic/remote out of the unbalanced jack, right? I know the mic/remote won't work, just making sure the headphones will still make sound without anything getting damaged.


But I believe the mic and remote will work if it's connected to your phone. Either way you can always use a mic and remote cable on a device, like a DAP, that doesn't take phone calls


----------



## rkw

Lurk650 said:


> But I believe the mic and remote will work if it's connected to your phone.


No, mic and remote on the headphone cable won't work (I just verified it). The 3.5mm jack on the ES100 is TRS and audio-out only. If a TRRS plug is inserted, the 4th mic connector will be on common/ground (i.e. unused). This is standard operation for consumer electronics.


----------



## Lurk650

rkw said:


> No, mic and remote on the headphone cable won't work (I just verified it). The 3.5mm jack on the ES100 is TRS and audio-out only. If a TRRS plug is inserted, the 4th mic connector will be on common/ground (i.e. unused). This is standard operation for consumer electronics.


Strange I thought I read of some users being able to use a mic and take phone calls.


----------



## Elzizo

Lurk650 said:


> Strange I thought I read of some users being able to use a mic and take phone calls.


There is a mic built into the Es100. Over Bluetooth you can make or take calls.


----------



## Lurk650

Elzizo said:


> There is a mic built into the Es100. Over Bluetooth you can make or take calls.


Ahh ok. Didn't even realize that! Lol


----------



## MyPants

I'm extremely tickled by the prospect of using T20RPs in double-current mode as a Bluetooth headset that -also- streams aptxHD.


----------



## Koolpep

zerolight said:


> Anyone using K10s with this?



Haven't checked my K10s yet with this, can you believe it? I shall do that tonight and report back.

Cheers.


----------



## zerolight

Koolpep said:


> Haven't checked my K10s yet with this, can you believe it? I shall do that tonight and report back.
> 
> Cheers.



Thanks


----------



## Koolpep (Aug 19, 2018)

zerolight said:


> Thanks




 

So - tried the K10, switched off all "enhancements" like DCT or cross-feed etc. on the ES100.

Man, the K10 sounds good. nice and spacious and with just the right amount of everything. I completely forgot how good this earphone can sound. Wow.

So yes, it's a great pairing.

Disclaimer: I used the stock cable - 3.5mm socket single ended. Not with balanced cable. I expect it to be even better in balanced mode.


----------



## zerolight

Cheers koolpep good to know.


----------



## ElChapo007 (Aug 19, 2018)

On Instagram I saw a picture of a Earstudio Es100 connected via 3.5 cable to Fiio A5 (amp) .Then headphone cable to Fiio A5 output jack .Then it recieves music via bluetooth from Samsung s7 mobile phone. 
Would this set up affect the music quality and volume ? Has anyone compared the sound of a Fiio A5 amp vs Earstudio Es100? Which one is louder and better sound connected to a mobile phone(lg v20 and Samsung Note 8)?


----------



## antdroid

ElChapo007 said:


> On Instagram I saw a picture of a Earstudio Es100 connected via 3.5 cable to Fiio A5 (amp) .Then headphone cable to Fiio A5 output jack .Then it recieves music via bluetooth from Samsung s7 mobile phone.
> Would this set up affect the music quality and volume ? Has anyone compared the sound of a Fiio A5 amp vs Earstudio Es100? Which one is louder and better sound connected to a mobile phone(lg v20 and Samsung Note 8)?



I can't speak to sound quality of the A5 (I only have the Q1 Mk2) but the A5 outputs 880mW @ 32Ohm. I dont remember what the spec was on ES100, but I can't imagine it can do that.


----------



## Elzizo

antdroid said:


> I can't speak to sound quality of the A5 (I only have the Q1 Mk2) but the A5 outputs 880mW @ 32Ohm. I dont remember what the spec was on ES100, but I can't imagine it can do that.



The ES100 driving a 32 ohm headphone maxes out at a little over 100 mw according to the app calculator


----------



## antdroid

Elzizo said:


> The ES100 driving a 32 ohm headphone maxes out at a little over 100 mw according to the app calculator



Thanks. That’s actually more than I expected for unbalanced.


----------



## ElChapo007

antdroid said:


> I can't speak to sound quality of the A5 (I only have the Q1 Mk2) but the A5 outputs 880mW @ 32Ohm. I dont remember what the spec was on ES100, but I can't imagine it can do that.



Would you say a mobile phone connected to Fiio Q5 Mark II sounds louder and better than connected to ES100 for Athm50x?


----------



## rkw

ElChapo007 said:


> On Instagram I saw a picture of a Earstudio Es100 connected via 3.5 cable to Fiio A5 (amp) .Then headphone cable to Fiio A5 output jack.


That is not ideal (double-amping). I wouldn't do it unless the ES100 simply doesn't provide enough power to drive the headphones.



Elzizo said:


> The ES100 driving a 32 ohm headphone maxes out at a little over 100 mw according to the app calculator


On your screenshot, just wondering why you aren't maxing out the source volume (instead of analog volume), which is recommended for best sound quality.


----------



## posnera

I leave the source volume down so that I can use volume control on my phone.  I find the buttons on the device inconvenient.  I end up hitting the track change button frequently.


----------



## Koolpep

posnera said:


> I leave the source volume down so that I can use volume control on my phone.  I find the buttons on the device inconvenient.  I end up hitting the track change button frequently.


 You could use the volume slider in the earstudio app instead of the phone volume. Better sound quality.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Koolpep said:


> You could use the volume slider in the earstudio app instead of the phone volume. Better sound quality.



For me its more of a problem to hit the right volume up or down button, not the actual volume since its easy to seperate volume/track change by the way your earphones are plugged in. If you use the 2.5 mm the volume is on the opposite side and vice versa.


----------



## posnera

Not having to open the app is key.  I also swap between the 2.5 and 3.5 jack depending on which headphones I'm using.
And, I'm old and can't be bothered to remember things!  Minor differences in sound quality aren't going to bother me.


----------



## zerolight

It's a shame this doesn't have sound link. I like to control volume with my apple watch. Especially in a playlist when where volumes changes between tracks.


----------



## voidedsoul

Only based on SQ Shanling m0 LDAC or ES100?


----------



## rkw (Aug 19, 2018)

zerolight said:


> It's a shame this doesn't have sound link. I like to control volume with my apple watch.


If you change volume on Apple Watch, doesn't it affect any connected Bluetooth device (including ES100)?

I don't have Apple Watch and didn't know what SoundLink is. Google says SoundLink is something on Bose products. How is it related to ES100?


----------



## zerolight

Meant volume sync.


----------



## antdroid

ElChapo007 said:


> Would you say a mobile phone connected to Fiio Q5 Mark II sounds louder and better than connected to ES100 for Athm50x?




You will probably blow your ears out before maxing out volume on either of these devices with that headphone. It's been a long time since I've listened to it admittedly but I believe those are very sensitive headphones.


----------



## rkw

zerolight said:


> Meant volume sync.


Then it seems like a problem in Apple software. The iPhone should control the ES100 like any other generic Bluetooth audio device. Do you have a problem with any other device?

Google for issues with Apple Watch volume, for example: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/8146110


----------



## zerolight (Aug 20, 2018)

Rkw it is well documented in this thread and the Fiiio BTR3 thread that both devices opted not to give volume sync as an option. You don't know what you are talking about so why jump in with a comment like the above?

With volume sync iOS pumps out full volume from the source and volume adjustments are made to the Bluetooth device itself. This is how my Sony MDR1000x interact with my iPhone.

The ES100 and BTR3 both skip this feature, the volume on the BT device and the source can be set independently. This means that adjusting the volume on the phone has a destructive impact on the audio as it is made digitally before the AAC transmission rather than after it's been decoded on the BT device. For optimum sound you need to set the volume to max on source then control it with the device. This is how it behaves in my car for example and there's a clear drop in audio quality if the source isn't at max volume, making the source thin and tinny.

It's a disappointing ommision as the vast majority of current BT devices support this feature. It means that any attempt to adjust volume with the source impacts sound quality so you need to run that at max, doesn't matter if it's iPhone or Android, and adjust.volume on the device. Unless you don't mind thinning out your sound.


----------



## kolbo

zerolight said:


> Rkw it is well documented in this thread and the Fiiio BTR3 thread that both devices opted not to give volume sync as an option. You don't know what you are talking about so why jump in with a comment like the above?
> 
> With volume sync iOS pumps out full volume from the source and volume adjustments are made to the Bluetooth device itself. This is how my Sony MDR1000x interact with my iPhone.
> 
> ...


Radsone explained this - volume sync allows only about 15 steps, and they want to support a lot more. 
Users here suggested users will set max volume and the 15 steps will be up to that, but I don’t know if that is doable.


----------



## zerolight (Aug 20, 2018)

And yet if you use the iPhone slider or apple watch volume sync gives much more granularity than 15 steps. Also discussed in both threads. I don't understand why it's not a toggle option in the settings. It's the one thing holding me back from a purchase.


----------



## rkw

zerolight said:


> You don't know what you are talking about so why jump in with a comment like the above?


Just a misunderstanding. You wrote "_I like to control volume with my apple watch._", and I took it mean that you weren't able to adjust volume at all from your watch.


----------



## bavinck

This thing is great. Even does a good job powering my K600 (600 ohm) earbuds!


----------



## SilverLodestar

This little device is simply incredible. I’ve been using it for the last 3 months and it’s changed audio for me completely. Running the Tin Audio T2 through a silver balanced cable is purely ecstatic. It also drives my HD 58X pretty well, as far as I know. 

I just wanted to ask you guys if the ES100 is capable of adequately driving the HD 600. I have a balanced cable for the Sennheisers, but I’m not sure if I should buy the HD 600 if the ES100 would have trouble driving them.


----------



## voidedsoul

SilverLodestar said:


> This little device is simply incredible. I’ve been using it for the last 3 months and it’s changed audio for me completely. Running the Tin Audio T2 through a silver balanced cable is purely ecstatic. It also drives my HD 58X pretty well, as far as I know.
> 
> I just wanted to ask you guys if the ES100 is capable of adequately driving the HD 600. I have a balanced cable for the Sennheisers, but I’m not sure if I should buy the HD 600 if the ES100 would have trouble driving them.



Hey since you got M0 and es100, which has better SQ?


----------



## SilverLodestar

voidedsoul said:


> Hey since you got M0 and es100, which has better SQ?


I actually can’t decide which I like better. The ES100 has a much better portability factor along with more options (3.5mm and 2.5mm balanced + the app), but the M0 has the ability to use alone without Bluetooth because it’s a DAP. From a purely sound quality perspective, I think it depends on your use cases and IEMs/headphones. The M0 sounds very good with BA IEMs because of its super low output impedance and is lossless when not using Bluetooth. The ES100 is perfect for more power-hungry stuff like my HD 58X. They sound a good deal better than the M0 if you’re comparing the Bluetooth audio quality of both; but the M0 might sound better if you’re using it as a DAP without Bluetooth. Me personally, I use Spotify and Tidal a lot, so the ES100 wins in that regard.


----------



## voidedsoul

Read that M0 uses the ESS DAC even for Bluetooth data, but not sure about it. Unfortunately ES100 is not available in my country, only the BTR3 and M0 are my options. But if the SQ is a big difference will try importing from Amazon


----------



## SilverLodestar

voidedsoul said:


> Read that M0 uses the ESS DAC even for Bluetooth data, but not sure about it. Unfortunately ES100 is not available in my country, only the BTR3 and M0 are my options. But if the SQ is a big difference will try importing from Amazon


If the ES100 isn’t available in your area, then the M0 is a great alternative. They’re both very good and capable devices.


----------



## voidedsoul

SilverLodestar said:


> If the ES100 isn’t available in your area, then the M0 is a great alternative. They’re both very good and capable devices.



Thanks will try the M0


----------



## mvadu (Aug 20, 2018)

After getting PH-1 and failing on two USB-C to 3.5mm adapters I was looking for a good Bluetooth adapter. I had my mind set on Fiio BTR1, and led to wait for BTR3. Then Amazon &@SubMash got me interested in ES100 and came to this thread. After reading insights from @wslee  and the white papers they have published, and their continued support with several firmware updates, and the way they handled user feedback I finally bought ES100. Will get it in two days. Hopefully it will be better than the USB-C DAC. Can't wait to try it


----------



## antdroid

mvadu said:


> After getting PH-1 and failing on two USB-C to 3.5mm adapters I was looking for a good Bluetooth adapter. I had my mind set on Fiio BTR1, and led to wait for BTR3. Then Amazon &@SubMash got me interested in ES100 and came to this thread. After reading insights from @wslee  and the white papers they have published, and their continued support with several firmware updates, and the way they handled user feedback I finally bought ES100. Will get it in two days. Hopefully it will be better than the USB-C DAC. Can't wait to try it


Works great with PH1, especially with Android Pie update now  LDAC is good.


----------



## bidn (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi,
the following maybe of interest to you for maximising the size of your audio collection accessible through bluetooth to the ES100.

I think most people connect the ES100 over bluetooth to their mobile phone, but phones are quite limited in storage capacity ( I have been using a Galaxy Note 8 with only 64 GB internal storage + a 400 GB Sandisk micro sdxc card in its SD card slot for storing music and audiobooks).

Now the good news:
the brand new Galaxy Note 9 has a version with 512 GB of internal storage (I understand this is unprecedented) + a slot for a SD card (Samsung should soon issue a 512 GB micro-sdxc card in its EVO series, but some slower 512 GB micro-sdxc cards are already available from less renowned companies). This version of the Note 9 is still ( until Aug. 23) available for pre-orders with a trade-in discount (€ 1250 minus trade-in value of old phone) in most countries. I personally pre-ordered one with a discount of more than € 200 by trading in a quite old Galaxy Note 3, looking forward to choose from a a audio collection of about 1 TB on my phone when using my ES100 (I have quite a number of terabytes of music on my harddisks on my computer ...)

Have nice day and enjoy your music collection,
bidn


----------



## SubMash

Spotify, no? Ok


----------



## J The Killer

How good(bad) is onboard DAC on CSR8675 compared to say a PC onboard DAC?


----------



## Elzizo

J The Killer said:


> How good(bad) is onboard DAC on CSR8675 compared to say a PC onboard DAC?


That's a pretty loaded question. Do you have a certain board you are trying to compare to?


----------



## J The Killer

Elzizo said:


> That's a pretty loaded question. Do you have a certain board you are trying to compare to?


I am considering those inexpensive BT receiver/transmitter with CSR8675 that works as a DAC, which go for around $20-$40. CSR8675 has received praise for its audio performance so I was wondering how bad its sound quality is to say ES100 and BTR1/BTR3, which include DACs in addition to CSR8675. 

For me, as long as the CSR8675 chipset has even slightly better sound than a typical PC onboard DAC I will be happy with the those inexpensive BT receivers. I do not know the specs of the DAC in my PC but generally speaking the onboard DACs found on laptops.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi (Aug 21, 2018)

J The Killer said:


> I am considering those inexpensive BT receiver/transmitter with CSR8675 that works as a DAC, which go for around $20-$40. CSR8675 has received praise for its audio performance so I was wondering how bad its sound quality is to say ES100 and BTR1/BTR3, which include DACs in addition to CSR8675.
> 
> For me, as long as the CSR8675 chipset has even slightly better sound than a typical PC onboard DAC I will be happy with the those inexpensive BT receivers. I do not know the specs of the DAC in my PC but generally speaking the onboard DACs found on laptops.



I think it will largely depend on your headphones and the choice may not be obvious.
Using 2 external DACs in a dual drive balanced setup does seem to have a big advantage for certain headphones. I found that low impedance gets a great quality boost from the balanced mode, whilst high impedance simply gets a slight power boost. If your headphones are say 60 ohm or greater and you are happy with volume level from a PC, then you may not notice much improvement using ES100. There won't be any audible background noise though, unlike a PC.


----------



## J The Killer

My headphones are around 50-60 ohms. So does that mean CSR8675 as a standalone DAC would be an improvement over a typical PC sound card?


----------



## PiSkyHiFi (Aug 21, 2018)

J The Killer said:


> My headphones are around 50-60 ohms. So does that mean CSR8675 as a standalone DAC would be an improvement over a typical PC sound card?



I would say if you cannot hear any background noise with these headphones on a PC, then probably only a very slight improvement for you using an ES100 with a balanced cable setup. If you don't have a balanced cable, you may not hear much improvement.

If your headphones are expensive though, they might pick up the finer details from the better DAC on the ES100 even in unbalanced mode, but this is going to be very subjective.

Edit: ideally balanced cable and less than 50 ohms will show a larger quality improvement.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse

From the kickstarter page 2 x AK4375a dacs



J The Killer said:


> How good(bad) is onboard DAC on CSR8675 compared to say a PC onboard DAC?


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

J The Killer said:


> My headphones are around 50-60 ohms. So does that mean CSR8675 as a standalone DAC would be an improvement over a typical PC sound card?



 Oh wait... You don't mean the ES100 at all, the on board DAC on the Bluetooth module will be very similar to a PC sound card, if you mean a base level soundcard.


----------



## J The Killer

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Oh wait... You don't mean the ES100 at all, the on board DAC on the Bluetooth module will be very similar to a PC sound card, if you mean a base level soundcard.


Hehe..Yup I was not asking about ES100 per se. I wanted to compare the onboard DAC on the CSR8675 chipset with the PC sound card.


----------



## bavinck

Android users stream bt to Es100 what are your favourite music players? I have neutron, UAPP, and rocket player. Any others?


----------



## Lurk650

bavinck said:


> Android users stream bt to Es100 what are your favourite music players? I have neutron, UAPP, and rocket player. Any others?


I'm still with UAPP. Onkyo is pretty solid though. Mostly I stream via Spotify though.


----------



## Elzizo

bavinck said:


> Android users stream bt to Es100 what are your favourite music players? I have neutron, UAPP, and rocket player. Any others?


Hiby makes a really nice music app I've been using on my Google Pixel. Really straight forward and powerful player.


----------



## crabdog

Elzizo said:


> Hiby makes a really nice music app I've been using on my Google Pixel. Really straight forward and powerful player.


+1 for the Hiby app. I also like BlackPlayer.


----------



## SubMash

J The Killer said:


> How good(bad) is onboard DAC on CSR8675 compared to say a PC onboard DAC?


It doesn't matter how good or bad 8675 DAC since you need amp after it to drive headphones and this is where cheap dongles will screw up a sound.


----------



## bavinck

Thanks guys, that Hiby app is sweet.


----------



## Elzizo

SubMash said:


> It doesn't matter how good or bad 8675 DAC since you need amp after it to drive headphones and this is where cheap dongles will screw up a sound.


*In your opinion


----------



## zolom

Listening to Tidal HiFi. Found UAPP/Tidal slightly better then the Tidal player
(LGv30+, LDAC, ES100, SE846)


----------



## mentega

do you use BAL with your SE846?


----------



## Darkestred

bavinck said:


> Android users stream bt to Es100 what are your favourite music players? I have neutron, UAPP, and rocket player. Any others?



Poweramp.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> +1 for the Hiby app. I also like BlackPlayer.


Forgot about HiBy, it's installed on my phone. Gonna give that a go again see how I like it. 

Will check out BlackPlayer. I've bought a lot of apps since I have Google Rewards.


----------



## letlive

I updated my S7 to Oreo. After pairing it with the ES100 the App still shows the APTX codec. Is there an option to apply LDAC?


----------



## peter1480

letlive said:


> I updated my S7 to Oreo. After pairing it with the ES100 the App still shows the APTX codec. Is there an option to apply LDAC?


You'll need to enable developer options on the S7, a quick google will tell you how.


----------



## letlive

Already found it, thank you!


----------



## zolom

mentega said:


> do you use BAL with your SE846?


I use unbalanced with the SE846
I also use balanced with the FiiO F9 Pro (sounds excellent)


----------



## SubMash

letlive said:


> Already found it, thank you!


No, it's not in developer options - it's in the settings of connected device in BT settings. In Dev Options it will be temporary until reconnect.


----------



## Marco Angel

bavinck said:


> Android users stream bt to Es100 what are your favourite music players? I have neutron, UAPP, and rocket player. Any others?


I prefer the Samsung Music, at least to my ears it doesent add any extra processing to the sound. and after testing the fiio music app, neutron, power amp and another one i cant remember, i always return to Sam Music. Also the interface is simple and great on OLED display (another extra to me)


----------



## letlive

SubMash said:


> No, it's not in developer options - it's in the settings of connected device in BT settings. In Dev Options it will be temporary until reconnect.


Yeah, I noticed it beacause in dev options it's switched back to SBC. Thanks!


----------



## Marco Angel

Elzizo said:


> Hiby makes a really nice music app I've been using on my Google Pixel. Really straight forward and powerful player.


Hiby is another great player, perfect if want to stream from a local NAS, beside the interface, its another great player that doesent add any color (processing) to the music


----------



## peter1480

SubMash said:


> No, it's not in developer options - it's in the settings of connected device in BT settings. In Dev Options it will be temporary until reconnect.


You need to initiate it in Developer Optinons before you can do that on Samsungs


----------



## Luap123 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hey, I'm new to this thread. I love my ES 100 great device.
I have a suggestion for a feature: it would be amazing if Radsone could implement a slider that controls the analog volume in the status bar of android. I've seen this been done by other apps before. That way one could alter analog volume without going into the actual app it self nor fiddling around with the tiny volume control buttons on the unit. It would even be possible to change analog volume from Android's lockscreen as one can pull down the status bar without unlocking the phone.
Don't know if something similar could be done on IOS but for Android it would certainly help usability.

Thanks anyway for the awesome device


----------



## bavinck

Sorry for slightly off topic please forgive! Tried Hiby as recommended .it automatically starts playing a new album (or folder?), seemingly at random, when the current Playlist is done. How do I get it to stop doing that?


----------



## SubMash

letlive said:


> Yeah, I noticed it beacause in dev options it's switched back to SBC. Thanks!


If it switched back to SBC - check that dual audio is off.


----------



## SubMash

peter1480 said:


> You need to initiate it in Developer Optinons before you can do that on Samsungs


It was not required for me.


----------



## peter1480

Bananced (Oidio cable) Shure SE846, HiBy R3, Samsung S8 (twin sim hence using R3 400gb card) sounds great and I can answer the phone, which pleases the office as my ring tone is Metallica


----------



## monsieurfromag3

peter1480 said:


> Bananced (Oidio cable) Shure SE846, HiBy R3, Samsung S8 (twin sim hence using R3 400gb card) sounds great and I can answer the phone, which pleases the office as my ring tone is Metallica


You forgot to name the tips!!!  no but seriously I’m interested.


----------



## peter1480

monsieurfromag3 said:


> You forgot to name the tips!!!  no but seriously I’m interested.



damn i knew there was something I forgot.........................................spinfits


----------



## jmsalvador021

Damn this is the best $100 ive spent so far


----------



## hamhamhamsta (Aug 22, 2018)

jmsalvador021 said:


> Damn this is the best $100 ive spent so far


LDAC all the way Baby!
Sounds so damn good with CTM Okoi 8 core cable & CA Andromeda/Mandarine tips. I can seriously retire with this set up but I won't; where's the fun in that?


----------



## waynes world

hamhamhamsta said:


> LDAC all the way Baby!
> Sounds so damn good with CTM Okoi 8 core cable & CA Andromeda/Mandarine tips.* I can seriously retire with this set up but I won't; where's the fun in that? *



I know. This great gizmo that has put a stop to my upgraditis. How depressing lol!


----------



## Lurk650

Source volume should be set to Max, it even says that in the "?"


----------



## PixelSquish (Aug 22, 2018)

Loving this Lil guy! LDAC on the pixel 2xl. Dunu DK-3001's


----------



## crabdog

PixelSquish said:


> Loving this Lil guy! LDAC on the pixel 2xl. Dunu DK-3001's


I had mine paired with the DK-3001 the other day. Great combo!


----------



## ElChapo007

In my opinion my LG V20 (aptxhd) and Samsung Note 8 (LDAC) + ATH M50x + Earstudio ES100 ,Has better quality sound and is  louder than my Sony H900N HIRES bluetooth headset .


----------



## peter1480

Lurk650 said:


> Source volume should be set to Max, it even says that in the "?"



If you're refering to my photo, the vol on the dap is at max but on the phone its 50%, with the vol on max on the phone people souded a bit shouty when calls are answered.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

peter1480 said:


> If you're refering to my photo, the vol on the dap is at max but on the phone its 50%, with the vol on max on the phone people souded a bit shouty when calls are answered.



Try getting people to make some test calls and adjust the ES100 analog volume while you are listening to the call, it should be a separate volume to media volume on the ES100.

That way you can set your phone independently and set it higher up.


----------



## peter1480

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Try getting people to make some test calls and adjust the ES100 analog volume while you are listening to the call, it should be a separate volume to media volume on the ES100.
> 
> That way you can set your phone independently and set it higher up.


That's waht I did but the other way round giving the dap the max volume, the phone on 1/2 worked out best when a call breaks in so I do n't have to lower the vol on the ES. I spend more time on the dap than the phone by a substantial margin


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

peter1480 said:


> That's waht I did but the other way round giving the dap the max volume, the phone on 1/2 worked out best when a call breaks in so I do n't have to lower the vol on the ES. I spend more time on the dap than the phone by a substantial margin



Your DAP is not your phone, OK, now I get that, so we're just looking at your call volume, not the media volume.
My phone is both.


----------



## peter1480

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Your DAP is not your phone, OK, now I get that, so we're just looking at your call volume, not the media volume.
> My phone is both.


Sorry yes, the S8 is dual sim so has only the built in memory for storage documents & photos almost fill it, so the dap is for music duty. One day I'm gong to get round to the acetone trick to disolve the chip off one sim so I can fit 400gb in the phone and still be dual sim


----------



## tayano

Is there any sonical difference between 1x and 2x current unbalanced output? I'll be using dt770 32ohm as an office can, and I suspect the 1x current-mode can push them.


----------



## jmsalvador021

hamhamhamsta said:


> LDAC all the way Baby!
> Sounds so damn good with CTM Okoi 8 core cable & CA Andromeda/Mandarine tips. I can seriously retire with this set up but I won't; where's the fun in that?



I just sold my fiio x5iii after i got this es100. Is it just me or this es100 sounds better than x5iii?

Quite satisfied with this setup. I might buy a xdp-300r dap for my home desk though.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

jmsalvador021 said:


> I just sold my fiio x5iii after i got this es100. Is it just me or this es100 sounds better than x5iii?
> 
> Quite satisfied with this setup. I might buy a xdp-300r dap for my home desk though.


Well... Do audition the DAP beforehand if possible:

- I sold my xdp-100r shortly after I got an LG V30. The Pioneer was very slightly better but the ridiculous battery life, lack of mobile data (4G) streaming, Android 5 UI that won’t ever be upgraded made it an all-around inferior device.
- the xdp-300r to me is only a subtle improvement on the 100r when run single-ended (I did prefer the xdp-100r to a Fiio X7 - haven't heard the X7 mkII though, nor the X5 mkIII).
- the ES100 is tuned differently but not at all far behind the V30.
- the Fiio X5 mkIII is the most common comparison in the V30 thread in terms of where that phone sits in the general quality range, and the DAP everyone is selling over there because of the V30 for the same reasons I sold my Pioneer DAP.

By some circular reasoning you can see why I’m not convinced the 300r will bring the desktop improvement you probably expect. That being said, running it from the balanced output may bring more spectacular results (the 100r doesn’t have one). But its architecture and software are pretty dated by now - it’s an old-school, glare-y implementation of the Sabre 9018 DAC for starters.


----------



## bavinck

tayano said:


> Is there any sonical difference between 1x and 2x current unbalanced output? I'll be using dt770 32ohm as an office can, and I suspect the 1x current-mode can push them.


Depends on the headphones. For higher impedence gear it may, but not nessessaily. For example my Akg stuff is not very high impedence but they love current so it helps. I am running 600 ohm buds through Es100 on high current and it sounds excellent.


----------



## jmsalvador021

monsieurfromag3 said:


> Well... Do audition the DAP beforehand if possible:
> 
> - I sold my xdp-100r shortly after I got an LG V30. The Pioneer was very slightly better but the ridiculous battery life, lack of mobile data (4G) streaming, Android 5 UI that won’t ever be upgraded made it an all-around inferior device.
> - the xdp-300r to me is only a subtle improvement on the 100r when run single-ended (I did prefer the xdp-100r to a Fiio X7 - haven't heard the X7 mkII though, nor the X5 mkIII).
> ...



Good points. Thanks for sharing these. My budget for a DAP right now is only around $600 and a friend recommended the 300r though i havent made a thorough research about the product.

For this budget what can you recommend that I can use as an all rounder? The ES100 made me switch to streaming completely but i would like to have an option for flac files as well in the future. 

Thanks again


----------



## hamhamhamsta

jmsalvador021 said:


> Good points. Thanks for sharing these. My budget for a DAP right now is only around $600 and a friend recommended the 300r though i havent made a thorough research about the product.
> 
> For this budget what can you recommend that I can use as an all rounder? The ES100 made me switch to streaming completely but i would like to have an option for flac files as well in the future.
> 
> Thanks again


Maybe instead of DAP you should go for iem? How about CA Andromeda B stock or get it from the sale forum, should be around $700  - $800

I suspect if you want DAP the quality sound would improve less than you expect, then maybe you can go for Sony WM1A. Jaben have it for 20% off this week only. You can stream LDAC. Visit WM1A/Z for more info


----------



## Elzizo

jmsalvador021 said:


> Good points. Thanks for sharing these. My budget for a DAP right now is only around $600 and a friend recommended the 300r though i havent made a thorough research about the product.
> 
> For this budget what can you recommend that I can use as an all rounder? The ES100 made me switch to streaming completely but i would like to have an option for flac files as well in the future.
> 
> Thanks again


Check out the Hiby R6. Right in your price point and it may be the best value to performance DAP out on the market right now


----------



## Lurk650

300R is decent, I've found I don't care for the Sabre sound sig. The 300R has a terrible battery life. If you want solid DAP solely for FLAC files with no streaming capability then the Opus#1s is a very solid choice, the Shanling M5s looks like it may be a solid option as well


----------



## bavinck

I suspect that with the advent of HD wireless audio is devices like Es100 we are going to see the dap start to go like the dodo.


----------



## Senior.god

I’ve one question regarding LDAC support. I am not able to set LDAC Bitrate to 990 kbit. Only 660 kbit works. Is anybody able to connect ES100 with 990 kbit LDAC with the phone?

Best regards


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Senior.god said:


> I’ve one question regarding LDAC support. I am not able to set LDAC Bitrate to 990 kbit. Only 660 kbit works. Is anybody able to connect ES100 with 990 kbit LDAC with the phone?
> 
> Best regards



Need to go into developer options, hit build number 5 times to open it in system settings, then  you should see an option to set LDAC to 990 kbits.


----------



## waynes world

bavinck said:


> I suspect that with the advent of HD wireless audio is devices like Es100 we are going to see the dap start to go like the dodo.



They probably will become less popular for sure. I still need one as a backup (like when camping, and I don't want to drain my phone battery), or when sleeping (I have a dap under my pillow, awaiting "45 min trance duty" sessions at the press of a button).


----------



## bavinck

waynes world said:


> They probably will become less popular for sure. I still need one as a backup (like when camping, and I don't want to drain my phone battery), or when sleeping (I have a dap under my pillow, awaiting "45 min trance duty" sessions at the press of a button).


That's a good idea. I often listen to music trying to fall asleep.


----------



## bavinck

C_Lindbergh said:


> Need to go into developer options, hit build number 5 times to open it in system settings, then  you should see an option to set LDAC to 990 kbits.


This. It's working fine with mine right now. SACD DSD Pat Methaney sounds sublime.


----------



## Lurk650

990 is unplayable for me, keeps skipping. Also, every time I reconnect to the ES100 I have to go and choose 660 again. Its default is always Best Effort (Variable BR). I actually don't notice much of a difference anyways so yeah


----------



## Senior.god

C_Lindbergh said:


> Need to go into developer options, hit build number 5 times to open it in system settings, then  you should see an option to set LDAC to 990 kbits.



Yes i now. When i do exactly that, it means changing from adaptive bitrate to optimized for audio, i get glitches and dropouts. Only adaptive bitrate works. When it works for you, i assume its caused by the mobile phone? Currently i use a phone from my company.... a Samsung A6 2018. Which mobile are you using? Is 990 kbit working without problems?


----------



## Elzizo

Senior.god said:


> Yes i now. When i do exactly that, it means changing from adaptive bitrate to optimized for audio, i get glitches and dropouts. Only adaptive bitrate works. When it works for you, i assume its caused by the mobile phone? Currently i use a phone from my company.... a Samsung A6 2018. Which mobile are you using? Is 990 kbit working without problems?



I have 990 kb selected on a Google Pixel XL running Android 9 (Pie). Playback works flawlessly if I leave the phone idle and just streaming music to the ES100. As soon as I do anything else on my phone, especially when switching apps, I hear an audio blip during my playback.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Well personally I got a LG G7, and it runs fine in 990 kbps.


----------



## gazzington

waynes world said:


> They probably will become less popular for sure. I still need one as a backup (like when camping, and I don't want to drain my phone battery), or when sleeping (I have a dap under my pillow, awaiting "45 min trance duty" sessions at the press of a button).


Ha. I always keep my cayin n5ii by the bed in case I wake early.  I keep a set of monks plugged in so it's ready to go.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

@wslee 

Would it be possible to optimize the app for us with 18:9 (2:1) screens? 

Currently there is a lot of dead room between the bottom and the volume control, making one handed use a bit difficult. 

https://imgur.com/a/qptjc56


----------



## bavinck

Lurk650 said:


> 990 is unplayable for me, keeps skipping. Also, every time I reconnect to the ES100 I have to go and choose 660 again. Its default is always Best Effort (Variable BR). I actually don't notice much of a difference anyways so yeah


Could be CPU issue  Do you have the buffer at max (safest) in the earstudio app?


----------



## Lurk650

bavinck said:


> Could be CPU issue  Do you have the buffer at max (safest) in the earstudio app?


DCT is turned off in LDAC. It's a GS8


----------



## bavinck

Lurk650 said:


> DCT is turned off in LDAC. It's a GS8


My mistake, I see you are right!


----------



## J The Killer (Aug 24, 2018)

Can the sound quality of unbalanced ES100 be considered same as that of BTR1?

Add: For a medium impedance headphone (50-60 ohm).


----------



## waynes world

J The Killer said:


> Can the sound quality of unbalanced ES100 be considered same as that of BTR1?
> 
> Add: For a medium impedance headphone (50-60 ohm).



Way better. I had the BTR1 and thought it sounded great. I lost it and then got the ES100. It sounds better via APTX, and much better once LDAC is used. That's just the sound. Add to that the much better battery life, the awesome app and support, the potential for balanced, and well, you get where I'm going.

Fwiw, some things I liked about the BTR1 was the premium feeling physical body, the strength of the clip, and the power button. But the other benefits of the ES100 far outweigh.


----------



## J The Killer

waynes world said:


> Way better. I had the BTR1 and thought it sounded great. I lost it and then got the ES100. It sounds better via APTX, and much better once LDAC is used. That's just the sound. Add to that the much better battery life, the awesome app and support, the potential for balanced, and well, you get where I'm going.
> 
> Fwiw, some things I liked about the BTR1 was the premium feeling physical body, the strength of the clip, and the power button. But the other benefits of the ES100 far outweigh.


Are you talking about unbalanced output of ES100? I heard that the real advantage of ES100 is its balanced output that uses dual ICs and the unbalanced output is rather mild in comparison, which is why I asked. 
Then I guess that the BTR3 wont be better (in terms of sound) than BTR1 because they have the same DACs?


----------



## Marco Angel

jmsalvador021 said:


> I just sold my fiio x5iii after i got this es100. Is it just me or this es100 sounds better than x5iii?
> 
> Quite satisfied with this setup. I might buy a xdp-300r dap for my home desk though.


It sounds better than the X5iii alone. one of the big "problem" with my fiio is the amp, so i feed a Fiio A5, and then this rig sounds quite better than my ES100. that makes the fiio absolutely astounding in dac sound and the ES100 excelent in dac+amp. Thats becouse to my ears the X5iii sounds darky or muddy vs the ES100, and the A5 is a beautiful natural amp with tons of raw power.
Thats why i keep my not that portable X5iii+A5 and my ES100 for the go (as i also need the mic for calls)


----------



## Marco Angel

jmsalvador021 said:


> Good points. Thanks for sharing these. My budget for a DAP right now is only around $600 and a friend recommended the 300r though i havent made a thorough research about the product.
> 
> For this budget what can you recommend that I can use as an all rounder? The ES100 made me switch to streaming completely but i would like to have an option for flac files as well in the future.
> 
> Thanks again


I feed my S8 with only flac music (cd rips or even better, master studio releases in digital or vinyl rips) so you could keep the ES100 with a great iem in that budget


----------



## chinmie

Marco Angel said:


> It sounds better than the X5iii alone. one of the big "problem" with my fiio is the amp, so i feed a Fiio A5, and then this rig sounds quite better than my ES100. that makes the fiio absolutely astounding in dac sound and the ES100 excelent in dac+amp. Thats becouse to my ears the X5iii sounds darky or muddy vs the ES100, and the A5 is a beautiful natural amp with tons of raw power.
> Thats why i keep my not that portable X5iii+A5 and my ES100 for the go (as i also need the mic for calls)



now have you try the ES100 with the A5? try put it on full volume to simulate line level output and compare it to the X5iii+A5 combo


----------



## Marco Angel

J The Killer said:


> Are you talking about unbalanced output of ES100? I heard that the real advantage of ES100 is its balanced output that uses dual ICs and the unbalanced output is rather mild in comparison, which is why I asked.
> Then I guess that the BTR3 wont be better (in terms of sound) than BTR1 because they have the same DACs?


If i feed my F9 via balanced or unbalanced, the sound signature doesent change, its only a liitle more "spacious" and also a little bit more meaty when the lows are played


----------



## Marco Angel (Aug 24, 2018)

chinmie said:


> now have you try the ES100 with the A5? try put it on full volume to simulate line level output and compare it to the X5iii+A5 combo


See what you r doing here. ill give a try on that. do you have a volume recomendation? I feel that the max volume is to much to no clip the A5?
I could test in unbalanced the F9 and a M&H MH40


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

peter1480 said:


> Sorry yes, the S8 is dual sim so has only the built in memory for storage documents & photos almost fill it, so the dap is for music duty. One day I'm gong to get round to the acetone trick to disolve the chip off one sim so I can fit 400gb in the phone and still be dual sim


Have you tried the dual audio Bluetooth mode on that phone at all with the ES100?
Does that affect dropouts or signal in any way?


----------



## chinmie

Marco Angel said:


> See what you r doing here. ill give a try on that. do you have a volume recomendation? I feel that the max volume is to much to no clip the A5?
> I could test in unbalanced the F9 and a M&H MH40



i never owned the A5, but used to own older fiio amps, and i always feed line level volume to their input and they will never clip. just test the line out of your X5iii into the A5, check the volume from your A5 to your earphones, then swap the X5iii with the ES100 and match that using the ES100's volume


----------



## SubMash

J The Killer said:


> Can the sound quality of unbalanced ES100 be considered same as that of BTR1?
> 
> Add: For a medium impedance headphone (50-60 ohm).


It's still using twice less current per amp with unbalanced out Vs btr. So it has lower THD.


----------



## SubMash

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Have you tried the dual audio Bluetooth mode on that phone at all with the ES100?
> Does that affect dropouts or signal in any way?


Dual audio forces SBC and defaults to low quality with that.


----------



## SubMash

peter1480 said:


> Bananced (Oidio cable) Shure SE846, HiBy R3, Samsung S8 (twin sim hence using R3 400gb card) sounds great and I can answer the phone, which pleases the office as my ring tone is Metallica


Cable looks quite thin for SE846. I have a feeling you have tripled your output impedance with it and brought damping factor 3x below recommended. Did you measured resistance of it? Stock Shure cable is < 0.08 Ohm. That one looks like 1.0 ohm.


----------



## peter1480

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Have you tried the dual audio Bluetooth mode on that phone at all with the ES100?
> Does that affect dropouts or signal in any way?


Dual audio works fine and is very robust, though it will only work at lower rates ie SBC.


----------



## peter1480

SubMash said:


> Cable looks quite thin for SE846. I have a feeling you have tripled your output impedance with it and brought damping factor 3x below recommended. Did you measured resistance of it? Stock Shure cable is < 0.08 Ohm. That one looks like 1.0 ohm.


The impedance and diameter are quoted as the same, the shaething is thinner making it more supple. But I agree with your theory upon resistance and amp perfomance.


----------



## Senior.god

bavinck said:


> Could be CPU issue  Do you have the buffer at max (safest) in the earstudio app?



 I Set the buffer to the maximum. But in the Description below is written that the buffer size don’t affect ldac protocol. So i guess it‘s a Problem of the phone.


----------



## zerolight

Amazon UK have this at £10 off this weekend. Combined with a CC offer they also have, I saved £30. Too good to pass up. Should be here late next week. Hope it's good. £59.


----------



## crabdog

zerolight said:


> Amazon UK have this at £10 off this weekend. Combined with a CC offer they also have, I saved £30. Too good to pass up. Should be here late next week. Hope it's good. £59.


Great deal and welcome to the fam!


----------



## waynes world

J The Killer said:


> Are you talking about unbalanced output of ES100? I heard that the real advantage of ES100 is its balanced output that uses dual ICs and the unbalanced output is rather mild in comparison, which is why I asked.



Unbalanced.



> Then I guess that the BTR3 wont be better (in terms of sound) than BTR1 because they have the same DACs?



I can't say. Implementation is very important as well.


----------



## zerolight

What settings do folk recommend for things like filter, dct, crossfeed, etc? I'll be connecting to iPhone over AAC and outputting to Noble K10u. Thanks.


----------



## tuckers (Aug 25, 2018)

Yes, the ES100 has significantly better sound quality than the BTR1.  I find that the BTR1 has a bass boost and that bass is a little loose.  The ES100 is leaner but it has EQ in the app that lets you tailor the bass how you like it. It's also more transparent and the highs are cleaner and extend more.

I now use my BTR1 as my car's bluetooth, where it works well in terms of connectivity and function, but my cars audio is not the best anyways. 



waynes world said:


> Way better. I had the BTR1 and thought it sounded great. I lost it and then got the ES100. It sounds better via APTX, and much better once LDAC is used. That's just the sound. Add to that the much better battery life, the awesome app and support, the potential for balanced, and well, you get where I'm going.
> 
> Fwiw, some things I liked about the BTR1 was the premium feeling physical body, the strength of the clip, and the power button. But the other benefits of the ES100 far outweigh.





J The Killer said:


> Can the sound quality of unbalanced ES100 be considered same as that of BTR1?
> 
> Add: For a medium impedance headphone (50-60 ohm).


----------



## zerolight

Well that was a surprise. Chose Amazon free shipping due Thu, arrived today. Only ordered yesterday eve!

It's tiny.


----------



## peter123

I can't help wondering what unbalanced output is, I've only ever learned about single ended and balanced outputs


----------



## monsieurfromag3

jmsalvador021 said:


> Good points. Thanks for sharing these. My budget for a DAP right now is only around $600 and a friend recommended the 300r though i havent made a thorough research about the product.
> 
> For this budget what can you recommend that I can use as an all rounder? The ES100 made me switch to streaming completely but i would like to have an option for flac files as well in the future.
> 
> Thanks again


Sorry I didn’t reply earlier - I do have an audiophile alibi though as I spent Friday afternoon auditioning DAC/amps 

I was just checking the Xdp-300r’s specs and it is definitely a device I would argue _against_ as a home / desktop device. It doesn’t work as an external DAC fed by a computer, and it’s not powerful at all, even balanced out.

Are you sure you need a DAP if it’s for sedentary use? Another idea would be to just get a great DAC/amp, either a stack or a combined unit. $600 gets you the Ifi micro iDSD BL or the Mojo, both of which will destroy comparably-priced DAPs (and a lot of comparably-priced full-size gear).


----------



## hamhamhamsta

monsieurfromag3 said:


> Sorry I didn’t reply earlier - I do have an audiophile alibi though as I spent Friday afternoon auditioning DAC/amps
> 
> I was just checking the Xdp-300r’s specs and it is definitely a device I would argue _against_ as a home / desktop device. It doesn’t work as an external DAC fed by a computer, and it’s not powerful at all, even balanced out.
> 
> Are you sure you need a DAP if it’s for sedentary use? Another idea would be to just get a great DAC/amp, either a stack or a combined unit. $600 gets you the Ifi micro iDSD BL or the Mojo, both of which will destroy comparably-priced DAPs (and a lot of comparably-priced full-size gear).


Es100 sounds better and more detailed than Mojo so strike that out


----------



## Mouseman

zerolight said:


> Amazon UK have this at £10 off this weekend. Combined with a CC offer they also have, I saved £30. Too good to pass up. Should be here late next week. Hope it's good. £59.


Great deal - I wish they'd have that offer in the states (or that Amazon UK would ship here)


----------



## zerolight (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm running DCT off, short delay sharp roll off, HD Jitter cleaner on, 2x over sample. Any thing better for AAC from IPhone? Regular sharp roll off sounds a bit crisper.


----------



## Elzizo

The Fiio BTR3 is now available on Amazon. I ordered one to compare to the ES100. Really curious what if any differences there will be in sound quality. I know there will be a difference with the Radsone App:
https://smile.amazon.com/Bluetooth-...2?ie=UTF8&qid=1535315405&sr=8-2&keywords=BTR3


----------



## J The Killer

Elzizo said:


> The Fiio BTR3 is now available on Amazon. I ordered one to compare to the ES100. *Really curious what if any differences there will be in sound quality*. I know there will be a difference with the Radsone App:
> https://smile.amazon.com/Bluetooth-...2?ie=UTF8&qid=1535315405&sr=8-2&keywords=BTR3


Looking forward to your findings.


----------



## tayano

@wslee How accurate is Output Level Estimation on EU iPhones? They are capped due to EU law, so I assume that when the app is readin 90db the actual lever is lower?


----------



## waynes world (Aug 26, 2018)

peter123 said:


> I can't help wondering what unbalanced output is, I've only ever learned about single ended and balanced outputs








Lol - you caught me in an unbalanced moment!


----------



## rkw

peter123 said:


> I can't help wondering what unbalanced output is, I've only ever learned about single ended and balanced outputs


Unbalanced and single-ended refer to the same thing.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

rkw said:


> Unbalanced and single-ended refer to the same thing.



It's never easy making bad jokes online. You are correct though.


----------



## Elzizo

PiSkyHiFi said:


> It's never easy making bad jokes online. You are correct though.


@waynes world seems to get your Dad humor just fine


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

Elzizo said:


> @waynes world seems to get your Dad humor just fine



I can't take the credit (?) for that one.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

tayano said:


> @wslee How accurate is Output Level Estimation on EU iPhones? They are capped due to EU law, so I assume that when the app is readin 90db the actual lever is lower?


I hope there’s an explanation like the one you propose and the output level estimation is wrong, otherwise I’m really listening at 110 dB with my Nuforce and won’t be on Head-fi for long  

Something’s clearly wrong though, since with other iems’ specs correctly filled in and at volume approximately matched I get a huge variance in the estimation, like I’m listening 2 or 3 times quieter.


----------



## tayano

monsieurfromag3 said:


> I hope there’s an explanation like the one you propose and the output level estimation is wrong, otherwise I’m really listening at 110 dB with my Nuforce and won’t be on Head-fi for long
> 
> Something’s clearly wrong though, since with other iems’ specs correctly filled in and at volume approximately matched I get a huge variance in the estimation, like I’m listening 2 or 3 times quieter.



Yes, it is very confusing. I'm listening to 92dB now and it's not load at all..rather the opposite. Usually it's only recommended you listen for anything above 85dB for maximum 30min straight.


----------



## Elzizo

Has anyone tried the ES100 with any of Amazon Fire Tablets? Wanted to make sure LDAC and the Radsone App worked on Amazon's version of Android before I made a purchase for a tablet.


----------



## smorgar

I'm running my ES100 with Sennheiser HD25, 70ohm. Just upgraded to balanced and i gotta say; WOW.

But what would happen if i go balanced 2x voltage? I get a warning saying its only used for headphones with 300ohm or more. Can i blow something up? Dont want to risk anything but my finger is itching to press the button....


----------



## shrimants

smorgar said:


> I'm running my ES100 with Sennheiser HD25, 70ohm. Just upgraded to balanced and i gotta say; WOW.
> 
> But what would happen if i go balanced 2x voltage? I get a warning saying its only used for headphones with 300ohm or more. Can i blow something up? Dont want to risk anything but my finger is itching to press the button....



lower volume to 0, press the button, start raising volume.

but it should sound exactly the same, you arent switching the circuitry in any way that can affect the sound. you're just using higher bias voltage for the dac and sucking up battery life.


----------



## hamhamhamsta

smorgar said:


> I'm running my ES100 with Sennheiser HD25, 70ohm. Just upgraded to balanced and i gotta say; WOW.
> 
> But what would happen if i go balanced 2x voltage? I get a warning saying its only used for headphones with 300ohm or more. Can i blow something up? Dont want to risk anything but my finger is itching to press the button....


Should not be a problem 
Sound quality even better
Enjoy!


----------



## zerolight (Aug 27, 2018)

It'd be cool if we could get a volume matching algorithm in this that would adjust the output volume a little bit to even out the volume of tracks in a playlist. I never enable the feature on my iPhone because it drops the output volume feeding the DAC and thins out the sound.

Also, I had volume limit enabled on my iPhone. This actually limits the volume being supplied to the es100. When I removed it, I got more volume out of the es100 and a fatter sound. So take care with that. Volume limit doesn't impact the iOS volume sync, that always outputs full, but since this device doesn't implement that you want to disable volume limit.


----------



## rkw (Aug 27, 2018)

Elzizo said:


> Has anyone tried the ES100 with any of Amazon Fire Tablets? Wanted to make sure LDAC and the Radsone App worked on Amazon's version of Android before I made a purchase for a tablet.


I would be very surprised if Fire tablets support LDAC. FireOS is branched off on a separate fork and won't pick up updates to Android.

A quick Google search for Fire tablet specs doesn't show any added Bluetooth codecs. This comparison to an Asus tablet suggests that the Fire tablet doesn't even have aptX: https://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=8872&idPhone2=8218


----------



## jmsalvador021

Oh man just after a week of using this device, the 2.5mm balanced slot broke. Only the left earpiece produces sound and the sq is really bad like theres no bass at all. 

Is there a quick fix for this or i have no choice but to return them back? I would need to ship them back and im from Philippines. This sucks.


----------



## CactusPete23 (Aug 27, 2018)

jmsalvador021 said:


> Oh man just after a week of using this device, the 2.5mm balanced slot broke. Only the left earpiece produces sound and the sq is really bad like theres no bass at all.
> 
> Is there a quick fix for this or i have no choice but to return them back? I would need to ship them back and im from Philippines. This sucks.


First you might want to double check that the jack is the problem,  It could be your 2.5mm cable, or the cable connection to your iems?  

IF you have a 3.5mm cable or earphones, how do they sound through that  Single ended jack?   OK I hope?  

Can you get the earphones to make any sound out of the right by moving/wiggling the 2.5mm tip around from side to side?

If it's just the Jack(slot), I would think that a good electronics repair shop there in Philippines could repair it for a very low cost.  Sometimes jack can be fixed, sometimes just easier to replace the jack.

Jacks don't normally go bad so fast.  Either defecive/poor quality, or the jack was stressed somehow during use, or when in a pocket/pack with the jack still connected... 

Just some ideas.


----------



## jmsalvador021

CactusPete23 said:


> First you might want to double check that the jack is the problem,  It could be your 2.5mm cable, or the cable connection to your iems?
> 
> IF you have a 3.5mm cable or earphones, how do they sound through that  Single ended jack?   OK I hope?
> 
> ...


Yes I tried my 3.5mm stock cable and its working fine. The 2.5mm plug only produces sound on my left ear. And then I tried to plug it again and it produces sound on my right ear by moving it slowly side to side when not fully inserted.


----------



## bavinck

So, someone commented on which digital filter people are liking. I would love to see more thoughts on that. I haven't messed with it from default much but I think i will. 

Also I see others are realizing the output dB calculation must be very wrong. If they got this to actually work it would be very helpful, but I am not sure how possible that is


----------



## CactusPete23 (Aug 27, 2018)

Good, So the device is OK.  But the Jack is damaged.   

Your choice on what to do/  See if local repair shop thinks they can repair the jack.   Or contact Radsone for return or advice.

One idea...  If you have a local shop that can do the opening and soldering; Maybe @wslee can have Radsone send you a replacement 2.5mm jack.    Having the exact replacement would make local repair simpler.  This would cost a lot less than shipping the ES100 from and then back to the Philippines.


----------



## SubMash

hamhamhamsta said:


> Should not be a problem
> Sound quality even better
> Enjoy!


Exactly same. It's just volume limiter.


----------



## Lurk650

bavinck said:


> So, someone commented on which digital filter people are liking. I would love to see more thoughts on that. I haven't messed with it from default much but I think i will.
> 
> Also I see others are realizing the output dB calculation must be very wrong. If they got this to actually work it would be very helpful, but I am not sure how possible that is


I have mine on Slow Roll Off, very subtle differences but this one just seems to catch my ear a bit more.


----------



## zerolight

Lurk650 said:


> I have mine on Slow Roll Off, very subtle differences but this one just seems to catch my ear a bit more.



Me too for now. I read about aliasing. If it's there I can't hear it. Slow sounds smoother, fast sounds clearer, but brighter. Smoother allows longer listening.


----------



## harpo1

So charging is complete when the ES100 only flashes green is this correct?


----------



## Elzizo

rkw said:


> I would be very surprised if Fire tablets support LDAC. FireOS is branched off on a separate fork and won't pick up updates to Android.
> 
> A quick Google search for Fire tablet specs doesn't show any added Bluetooth codecs. This comparison to an Asus tablet suggests that the Fire tablet doesn't even have aptX: https://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=8872&idPhone2=8218


Thank you


----------



## Elzizo

harpo1 said:


> So charging is complete when the ES100 only flashes green is this correct?


You are correct


----------



## SubMash

bavinck said:


> So, someone commented on which digital filter people are liking. I would love to see more thoughts on that. I haven't messed with it from default much but I think i will.
> 
> Also I see others are realizing the output dB calculation must be very wrong. If they got this to actually work it would be very helpful, but I am not sure how possible that is


Sharp is only reasonable option,


zerolight said:


> Me too for now. I read about aliasing. If it's there I can't hear it. Slow sounds smoother, fast sounds clearer, but brighter. Smoother allows longer listening.


Yeah, because slow agressive skews trebles. If you like warm sound - use EQ, but use sharp filter anyway.


----------



## zerolight

SubMash said:


> Sharp is only reasonable option,
> 
> Yeah, because slow agressive skews trebles. If you like warm sound - use EQ, but use sharp filter anyway.



I've been flip flopping between sharp, slow and delay sharp since I got this. Depending on the track they all have advantages. Most of the time I like sharp, but sometimes it gets shouty or spikey.


----------



## Lurk650

Haven't used my ES100 in a couple days, usually I just hold the power button on the ES100 but the other day I pressed the power button in app. Tonight I turn it on and instantly starts in the middle of a song that's on my SD card. I have a few different music players on my phone. None are playing the song, opening apps causes immense lag and cutting in and out. Pressing pause on the ES100 does nothing. Turning off and on does nothing. I turned my phone off and the music was still playing! Once the song finished I was able to normally play music again. 

IDK what happened but its pretty creepy. Does the device somehow store music in it's cache?


----------



## hamhamhamsta

Lurk650 said:


> Haven't used my ES100 in a couple days, usually I just hold the power button on the ES100 but the other day I pressed the power button in app. Tonight I turn it on and instantly starts in the middle of a song that's on my SD card. I have a few different music players on my phone. None are playing the song, opening apps causes immense lag and cutting in and out. Pressing pause on the ES100 does nothing. Turning off and on does nothing. I turned my phone off and the music was still playing! Once the song finished I was able to normally play music again.
> 
> IDK what happened but its pretty creepy. Does the device somehow store music in it's cache?


Well does the song still plays after you pulled your sd card?
If it did then you might have a problem…


----------



## monsieurfromag3

hamhamhamsta said:


> Well does the song still plays after you pulled your sd card?
> If it did then you might have a problem…


----------



## zolom (Aug 28, 2018)

Is there a possibility that my ES100 significantly deplets my phone battery while connected idle to bluetooth,  without playing anything?


----------



## monsieurfromag3

zolom said:


> Is there a possibility that my ES100 significantly deplets my phone battery while connected idle to bluetooth,  without playing anything?


It won't deplete battery anymore than a standard BT headset, no. But there may be a process running in the background you're not aware of. Have you tried the usual - ES100 restart, phone restart?


----------



## monsieurfromag3

hamhamhamsta said:


> Es100 sounds better and more detailed than Mojo so strike that out


Dude, when I read your comment my first thought was, come on, there's a $500 detail monster with ten times the weight and size versus an ultra-portable $100 device capable of the best BT possible transmission. It's not a knock on the ES100 to admit it's below the Mojo at what the Mojo does best. So I just went through the same playlist I used to audition the Mojo a few days ago. I still think the Mojo is a step above - fuller, with a better handle on explosive dynamics, more detail. The ES100 sounds softer, probably by design, even a tad veiled by comparison. But it's a closer race than I envisioned in my mind. The Radsone is one of those devices that has you doubting the worth of any upgrade. Is such-and-such really worth 5x, 10x more to me? Can I justify the footprint on my desk? Is it truly more _enjoyable_? It's a rare device that will have me say yes. For instance I listened to the Astell&Kern Acro L1000, a 1000€ device. Apart from its ability to drive desktop speakers, there is literally nothing it does better than the Earstudio - and quite a few things it does worse.
Looks like I'll have to go listen to the Mojo again


----------



## Lurk650

hamhamhamsta said:


> Well does the song still plays after you pulled your sd card?
> If it did then you might have a problem…


Lol I restarted my phone and the whole time the song was still playing. That is not normal at all. The phone was off and music was still coming through.


----------



## SubMash

Lurk650 said:


> Lol I restarted my phone and the whole time the song was still playing. That is not normal at all. The phone was off and music was still coming through.


Apparently, you had the second device connected to ES100 which was playing it. Happens.


----------



## Lurk650

SubMash said:


> Apparently, you had the second device connected to ES100 which was playing it. Happens.


There is no second device lol. I only have my phone connected to the ES100. Nice guess though.


----------



## tuckers

I agree with you, the ES100 hits ways above it's price class.  My main rig is iBasso DX200 with Amp5, and I am finding that I am rarely wanting to pull it out and play it.  It is better, but the ES100 is just4 very satisfying.  Plus I like the ES100's EQ better.



monsieurfromag3 said:


> Dude, when I read your comment my first thought was, come on, there's a $500 detail monster with ten times the weight and size versus an ultra-portable $100 device capable of the best BT possible transmission. It's not a knock on the ES100 to admit it's below the Mojo at what the Mojo does best. So I just went through the same playlist I used to audition the Mojo a few days ago. I still think the Mojo is a step above - fuller, with a better handle on explosive dynamics, more detail. The ES100 sounds softer, probably by design, even a tad veiled by comparison. But it's a closer race than I envisioned in my mind. The Radsone is one of those devices that has you doubting the worth of any upgrade. Is such-and-such really worth 5x, 10x more to me? Can I justify the footprint on my desk? Is it truly more _enjoyable_? It's a rare device that will have me say yes. For instance I listened to the Astell&Kern Acro L1000, a 1000€ device. Apart from its ability to drive desktop speakers, there is literally nothing it does better than the Earstudio - and quite a few things it does worse.
> Looks like I'll have to go listen to the Mojo again


----------



## zerolight

SubMash said:


> Sharp is only reasonable option.



Cheers. Revisiting Sharp today. Any benefit to going balanced with my K10s?


----------



## Lurk650

Sharp is the only reasonable option? LMAO. Go with what your ear your likes not what people tell you is better, Zero.


----------



## bavinck

Trying sharp too. I do think something extra is present up top compared to the default filter. I will give it a week, but I think i like it.


----------



## smorgar

zerolight said:


> I've been flip flopping between sharp, slow and delay sharp since I got this. Depending on the track they all have advantages. Most of the time I like sharp, but sometimes it gets shouty or spikey.


I agree with this. Have been using slow roll-off up until one or two weeks ago. Sharp is my favorite but as zerolight said; sometimes it gets shouty. 

@zerolight: regarding going balanced, I just did with my HD25 and it helped with better Dynamics, wider airier and more precise soundstage and imaging. It got me those few extra % and I won't ever regret this upgrade with the es100. Can't speak for other DAPs though.


----------



## Darkestred

monsieurfromag3 said:


> Dude, when I read your comment my first thought was, come on, there's a $500 detail monster with ten times the weight and size versus an ultra-portable $100 device capable of the best BT possible transmission. It's not a knock on the ES100 to admit it's below the Mojo at what the Mojo does best. So I just went through the same playlist I used to audition the Mojo a few days ago. I still think the Mojo is a step above - fuller, with a better handle on explosive dynamics, more detail. The ES100 sounds softer, probably by design, even a tad veiled by comparison. But it's a closer race than I envisioned in my mind. The Radsone is one of those devices that has you doubting the worth of any upgrade. Is such-and-such really worth 5x, 10x more to me? Can I justify the footprint on my desk? Is it truly more _enjoyable_? It's a rare device that will have me say yes. For instance I listened to the Astell&Kern Acro L1000, a 1000€ device. Apart from its ability to drive desktop speakers, there is literally nothing it does better than the Earstudio - and quite a few things it does worse.
> Looks like I'll have to go listen to the Mojo again



Agreed.  It's definitely not better than the mojo.  That almost sounded liquid with my setup.  However, the radsone does sound very good.


----------



## SubMash (Aug 29, 2018)

Lurk650 said:


> Sharp is the only reasonable option? LMAO. Go with what your ear your likes not what people tell you is better, Zero.


Setup EQ to what your ear likes. Keep filter sharp. Other filters make aliasing and skew FR.

Impulse response of slow filter doesn't matter - your ear can't hear it. HF drop you can hear for sure. If you like that - use EQ.


----------



## SubMash

zerolight said:


> Cheers. Revisiting Sharp today. Any benefit to going balanced with my K10s?


Balanced is technically better from all perspectives - FR, crosstalk, emi and ground noise cancelling. But you might not pass blind test to hear a difference except higher volume.


----------



## Luap123

Luap123 said:


> Hey, I'm new to this thread. I love my ES 100 great device.
> I have a suggestion for a feature: it would be amazing if Radsone could implement a slider that controls the analog volume in the status bar of android. I've seen this been done by other apps before. That way one could alter analog volume without going into the actual app it self nor fiddling around with the tiny volume control buttons on the unit. It would even be possible to change analog volume from Android's lockscreen as one can pull down the status bar without unlocking the phone.
> Don't know if something similar could be done on IOS but for Android it would certainly help usability.
> 
> Thanks anyway for the awesome device




Bump.
No one thinks this would be a feature worth implementing? I belong to those who constantly have to adjust volume. And I find it somewhat cumbersome to adjust volume on the device it self. So I have to unlock my phone and go to the app every time  Wouldn't it be cool to be able to change analog volume from android lock screen by just pulling down the status bar?


----------



## zerolight

Luap123 said:


> Bump.
> No one thinks this would be a feature worth implementing? I belong to those who constantly have to adjust volume. And I find it somewhat cumbersome to adjust volume on the device it self. So I have to unlock my phone and go to the app every time  Wouldn't it be cool to be able to change analog volume from android lock screen by just pulling down the status bar?



Or an iPhone widget.


----------



## zerolight

SubMash said:


> Setup EQ to what your ear likes. Keep filter sharp.



I just wish the es100 had more granular eq. Pulling the 8k down a smidge impacts everything between 4k and 16k I expect.


----------



## SubMash

zerolight said:


> I just wish the es100 had more granular eq. Pulling the 8k down a smidge impacts everything between 4k and 16k I expect.


Pull 16k down few dB if you want similar to slow filter result.


----------



## zerolight

That's not what I'm trying to replicate. I just find something around 7.5k to be a bit shouty. Dropping it 1 or 2 dB in foobar helps. But you can be much more narrow there. Not so accurate in es100 and as I use my iPhone exclusively, the es100 could shine here with better eq.


----------



## peter123

Luap123 said:


> Bump.
> No one thinks this would be a feature worth implementing? I belong to those who constantly have to adjust volume. And I find it somewhat cumbersome to adjust volume on the device it self. So I have to unlock my phone and go to the app every time  Wouldn't it be cool to be able to change analog volume from android lock screen by just pulling down the status bar?



Yeah, I think this is a good idea as well but I think we should give Radsone more than one week to implement it


----------



## zerolight

I'm pretty convinced that turning EQ on, even flat, results in a brighter sound, and a compressed soundstage. Something happens. Gets thinner or something. Maybe a touch of reverb. I don't know, but it sounds off.


----------



## Luap123

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I think this is a good idea as well but I think we should give Radsone more than one week to implement it



Of course! I was just curious if other people might like this idea as well or if it was just me...


----------



## zerolight (Aug 29, 2018)

zerolight said:


> I'm pretty convinced that turning EQ on, even flat, results in a brighter sound, and a compressed soundstage. Something happens. Gets thinner or something. Maybe a touch of reverb. I don't know, but it sounds off.



I'm now certain of it. The EQ, even flat, impacts the sound significantly. There's a definite reverb or phase issue, or some artefact that changes the sound profile.

edit: sounds like maybe it's applying similar to the short delay profile when you turn EQ on. 

For me the only options are Sharp Roll Off or Slow Roll Off, definitely NO EQ.


----------



## SubMash

Lurk650 said:


> There is no second device lol. I only have my phone connected to the ES100. Nice guess though.


Are you absolutely certain you never paired it with anything else?


----------



## SubMash

zerolight said:


> I'm now certain of it. The EQ, even flat, impacts the sound significantly. There's a definite reverb or phase issue, or some artefact that changes the sound profile.
> 
> edit: sounds like maybe it's applying similar to the short delay profile when you turn EQ on.
> 
> For me the only options are Sharp Roll Off or Slow Roll Off, definitely NO EQ.


Can't hear flat EQ vs Off difference. And mathematically there should be no difference as well. And it can't make reverbs by nature.
Certainly, every EQ which doesn't restore the linear phase would offset it. As well as headphones crossover or filter.


----------



## zerolight

SubMash said:


> Can't hear flat EQ vs Off difference. And mathematically there should be no difference as well. And it can't make reverbs by nature.
> Certainly, every EQ which doesn't restore the linear phase would offset it. As well as headphones crossover or filter.



It's very obvious with my K10. Weird.


----------



## sideways

It's obvious with my AKG's and Grado's as well...


----------



## Lurk650

SubMash said:


> Setup EQ to what your ear likes. Keep filter sharp. Other filters make aliasing and skew FR.
> 
> Impulse response of slow filter doesn't matter - your ear can't hear it. HF drop you can hear for sure. If you like that - use EQ.


Will stick with Slow bc that's what I found I like on this device. No EQ, never use EQ with headphones and never will.



SubMash said:


> Are you absolutely certain you never paired it with anything else?


100%


----------



## PiSkyHiFi (Aug 29, 2018)

sideways said:


> It's obvious with my AKG's and Grado's as well...



This ES100 seems to be very sensitive to headphones, I don't know what it is yet, but I can't get a good sound with my re-cabled (balanced OFC copper with silver plate) Focal Elears at all.

I thought it might have been because I had EQ on since these posts, but I tried again and I can't hear a difference between flat EQ and no EQ, but I just can't get anywhere near the quality of going straight from the V20 headphone jack into these cans, not even close I'm afraid.

For my Dragon 2+ and MSR7, the ES100 is great, seems to provide excellent sound into these, the Dragon 2+ is balanced, admittedly not much sub-bass, but sounds mostly the same  as straight into my V20, which is what I needed for portable use.

I'm going to be honest here and say that the ES100 is great for portable use, but the output from the V20 just has much more detail that when combined with reference headphones, beats my previous desktop configuration and the ES100 just doesn't come close, even in USB mode.

Really functional device, portable king, but not the best sound quality compared to more expensive offerings.

edit: I use sharp roll-off, 4x oversampling, no DCT and no crossfeed and I do use EQ.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

Lurk650 said:


> Will stick with Slow bc that's what I found I like on this device. No EQ, never use EQ with headphones and never will.
> 
> 
> 100%



Buffers these days can be huge - interesting that it was allowed to buffer so much, not particularly useful and this can happen if something is mistimed.


----------



## mvadu (Aug 29, 2018)

After a week of using I love my ES100. I felt the build quality could have been little better for the $100 I paid (even if not metal case, better plastic case). That being said I am really impressed with the customization allowed on the app, audio clarity with LDAC, on device equalizer which works even after exiting the app.


  
I am a scratch phobic, so I went ahead and applied 3M paint protection film which I cut to size. Since I don't have a balanced cable (waiting for AliExpress order) currently 2.5mm opening is closed so no dust can enter.


----------



## zerolight

PiSkyHiFi said:


> edit: I use sharp roll-off, 4x oversampling, no DCT and no crossfeed and I do use EQ.



I hear a slight thinning of the sound when I turn on oversampling so it's off for me. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Lurk650

@Pi, what I think you may be noticing is the AK DAC vs the Sabre DAC which many say Sabre tends to be more detailed whereas AK is smoother. I notice the difference between the ES100 and my Burson Conductor Air which uses an ESS9018


----------



## zerolight

Yeah. I didn't get on with the sabre in the DFR. Too spikey. Loved the mojo.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

zerolight said:


> Yeah. I didn't get on with the sabre in the DFR. Too spikey. Loved the mojo.


And the DFR is far from the spikiest Sabre implementation. I suspect the ubiquitous Texas Instruments amp sections of sharing a large part of the blame for the so-called Sabre glare.

That being said, Klipsch’s Heritage DAC/amp uses a Sabre 9018 and a TI amp module and it’s being described as on the warmer side.


----------



## chinmie

Lurk650 said:


> @Pi, what I think you may be noticing is the AK DAC vs the Sabre DAC which many say Sabre tends to be more detailed whereas AK is smoother. I notice the difference between the ES100 and my Burson Conductor Air which uses an ESS9018



might have more to do with the amp circuitry section too. the ES100 is punchier and more detailed than my warmer old Cayin N3 which uses AK4490, but my BlueDAC is even more punchier and more detailed than the ES100, and the BlueDAC uses the AK4490 too like the Cayin N3


----------



## PiSkyHiFi (Aug 30, 2018)

zerolight said:


> I hear a slight thinning of the sound when I turn on oversampling so it's off for me. Might be worth a try.



i appreciate the suggestion. I think the issue is that I'm not a fan of the AK sound signature, didn't know that until now.

I agree that sometimes the Sabres can have a glare with the treble as some people have observed, but I'm a very analytical person and one thing I can say about them is they don't have any sibilance. The Focal Elear headphones are quite a soft sounding can, very forgiving of any harshness, perhaps a little too soft to sound precise, but then I re-cabled them with short, balanced silver plated copper, that reduced the softness to then bring precision from right down to 20Hz all the way up to 18KHz - combined with the relatively unforgiving sound of a Sabre DAC, all of a sudden the balance was just right for me, no sibilance, full atmosphere, utter precision,  medium sized soundstage and the occasional confusion as to if a sound was from my environment or from the music.

I enjoy the ES100 very much as a portable device, but the combination of a smooth sounding DAC with delicate roll-off at the top and the soft, forgiving Focal Elears produced a rather flat sounding experience with no soundstage, no high treble precision and a muddy bass.

My MSR7's are quite analytcal, fast and they have a little glare, although reduced by using velour earpads, they make a great combination with the ES100, forming a balanced, smooth, full range enjoyable musical experience, just not to the degree that the Sabre/Elear combination does.

The Dragon 2 + also pairs well with the ES100, specially because I don't like IEMs, despite IEM's superior sound, this earbud/soundsink combination produces a very fun, natural almost full range sound which is the most practical I've ever had, so easy to use out and about and much better than any other earbuds I've used plugged into DAPs before, including the PK1.

I think the All-In-One DAC/AMP system on a chip is the real advantage these days... If AK released a better quality one, like the 4490, but with combined AMP, this might be the killer sound for portable use.

Maybe they have - anyone know?


----------



## Elzizo

PiSkyHiFi said:


> i appreciate the suggestion. I think the issue is that I'm not a fan of the AK sound signature, didn't know that until now.
> 
> I agree that sometimes the Sabres can have a glare with the treble as some people have observed, but I'm a very analytical person and one thing I can say about them is they don't have any sibilance. The Focal Elear headphones are quite a soft sounding can, very forgiving of any harshness, perhaps a little too soft to sound precise, but then I re-cabled them with short, balanced silver plated copper, that reduced the softness to then bring precision from right down to 20Hz all the way up to 18KHz - combined with the relatively unforgiving sound of a Sabre DAC, all of a sudden the balance was just right for me, no sibilance, full atmosphere, utter precision,  medium sized soundstage and the occasional confusion as to if a sound was from my environment or from the music.
> 
> ...


Fiio just released the BTR3 which is using the AK4376A DAC chip


----------



## zerolight

@PiSkyHiFi it's amazing how different everyone's ears are. I'd never describe the Elears as soft. I'm a bit sensitive to treble perhaps. 

I spent an hour auditioning Elears, LCD3, and PM1 headphones through my mojo in the local hifi shop quiet room. I loved how real the guitar sounded in ACDC back in black (as a guitarist myself) through the Elears but overall I found them shouty and spikey. Too much treble for me. I much preferred the LCD 3, but they are so heavy. The PM1 was lovely and comfy but no wow.


----------



## zerolight

Elzizo said:


> Fiio just released the BTR3 which is using the AK4376A DAC chip



I expect that DAC sounds like the 4375 rather than the 4490.


----------



## zerolight

They EQ thing for me is most obvious on busier tracks. Nightrain by Guns n Roses for example. With the EQ off the bass and guitars are clear and full soundng, there's clarity and detail, and a realistic tone. Turn on the EQ and the bass guitar sounds softer and brighter, the guitars sound muddier and like a little delay or reverb had been applied (I say this as a guitarist, it's the best description I haved to the tone change). Treble is also boosted. Playing with the EQ curve can bring it back towards EQ off, a bit, but the full, natural tone is gone replaced by the reverb or delay like tone. I'm truly surprised some of you can't here it as to my ears it's more significant a change than the DAC filters. It's totally unusable. Maybe a bug in the iPhone app?


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

zerolight said:


> @PiSkyHiFi it's amazing how different everyone's ears are. I'd never describe the Elears as soft. I'm a bit sensitive to treble perhaps.
> 
> I spent an hour auditioning Elears, LCD3, and PM1 headphones through my mojo in the local hifi shop quiet room. I loved how real the guitar sounded in ACDC back in black (as a guitarist myself) through the Elears but overall I found them shouty and spikey. Too much treble for me. I much preferred the LCD 3, but they are so heavy. The PM1 was lovely and comfy but no wow.



Apparently, the output resistance of the amplifier driving the Elears has a large impact on the frequency response, with a bump in the mid-bass when driven by higher resistance amplifiers .

It may not be just our ears.


----------



## zerolight

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Apparently, the output resistance of the amplifier driving the Elears has a large impact on the frequency response, with a bump in the mid-bass when driven by higher resistance amplifiers .
> 
> It may not be just our ears.



You are right. I never considered that. My K10s are much more bass heavy straight out of my iPhone lightning DAC or MBP jack than they are out of the Earstudio, which must be related to the output impedance of the amps?


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

zerolight said:


> You are right. I never considered that. My K10s are much more bass heavy straight out of my iPhone lightning DAC or MBP jack than they are out of the Earstudio, which must be related to the output impedance of the amps?



I don't know if this a general issue with headphones, I don't have many amps to test with, maybe someone that does can chime in here.


----------



## peonist

For several days, listened to music through ES100 in connection with my car aux-in. Dramatic sound improvements compared to default car Bluetooth sound. Easily feels much more details and richness which I've never heard in my car before! Maybe closed listening space makes the difference stronger (previously mainly listened to ES100 sound in living room).


----------



## JediBuji

Does anyone know if the ES100 can drive a balanced pair of IEMS (In this case, Shure 535's) AND a standard signal from the 3.5mm jack at the same time? I don't want to just try it because of all the aspects of balanced connection I don't understand. 
My goal here is to pipe the 3.5mm out to a sub transducer on my listening chair for low frequency while I listen with my IEMs. Soundmatters has their foxlos on sale until Monday, and I'm considering picking one of those up or going with a buttkicker or similar for my chair.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

zerolight said:


> Or an iPhone widget.



It's funny because although I had brought up this requested feature a while back, I just thought about it again today and came back to check and see if there was any response to it.  A widget for the EQ and volume would be great!


----------



## Elzizo

JediBuji said:


> Does anyone know if the ES100 can drive a balanced pair of IEMS (In this case, Shure 535's) AND a standard signal from the 3.5mm jack at the same time? I don't want to just try it because of all the aspects of balanced connection I don't understand.
> My goal here is to pipe the 3.5mm out to a sub transducer on my listening chair for low frequency while I listen with my IEMs. Soundmatters has their foxlos on sale until Monday, and I'm considering picking one of those up or going with a buttkicker or similar for my chair.


I wouldn't try it. You'd be putting a lot of load on the amp, and in my opinion, you risk damaging the device.


----------



## JediBuji

That's what I was afraid of. I don't remember reading in any of the de vice literature NOT to plug in two devices at the same time, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## SubMash

JediBuji said:


> That's what I was afraid of. I don't remember reading in any of the de vice literature NOT to plug in two devices at the same time, but I wasn't sure.


No, it won't work at all. Only 1 output at a time. Load doesn't matter. Just get splitter cable and route one to the amp, another to iem.


----------



## peonist

peonist said:


> For several days, listened to music through ES100 in connection with my car aux-in. Dramatic sound improvements compared to default car Bluetooth sound. Easily feels much more details and richness which I've never heard in my car before! Maybe closed listening space makes the difference stronger (previously mainly listened to ES100 sound in living room).


It was flac file listening from my iPhone7 in the car, so AAC Bluetooth transmission to es100. Curious how much better from LDAC devices.. Seriously considering Galaxy Note 9..


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

PiSkyHiFi said:


> I don't know if this a general issue with headphones, I don't have many amps to test with, maybe someone that does can chime in here.



I think this is a small issue for most headphones, but apparently a large issue for the Focal Elear in particular, that would explain the diverse reviews it gets - and the diverse range of frequency graphs people produce from it.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Foc...pbdAhXPMt4KHUl9DK0Q_AUICigB&biw=1022&bih=1014

Focal Elear sounds incredible with a decent cable and into my V20 - but it sounds terrible on my hybrid desktop amp and the ES100.


----------



## georgelai57

Would owners say this is one of the best at its price point?


----------



## Victorfabius

georgelai57 said:


> Would owners say this is one of the best at its price point?



Which price point? The sale on Amazon right now for $75? Definitely! Regular $99? Definitely! Oh, it's the same answer.


----------



## zerolight (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm thinking of sending mine back to Amazon (despite getting about 30% off). I like it, but I don't live it.

Pros:
- tiny, lightweight
- highly configurable
- sounds pretty good
- quite detailed

Cons:
- it thins out the bass, particularly when running the sharp filter. soft filter has less problem with the bass but rolls off too much highs
- EQ colours the sound way too much on FLAT, I end up drifting well away from flat to try to match the non-EQ sound, but there's an overtone than annoys with EQ on
- it's a bit spikey sounding
- it's hard to press one button without pressing another because of the layout

I've tried running my headphones through a number of devices, all of which have pros and cons. My K10s sound terrific through the DAC in my Fractal Audio Axe FX II guitar processor, but that's not too practical. They sound good straight out of the lightning port on my iPhone X and straight out the MacBook Pro. I like the clarity from the ES100 but I wish I could tailor the bass and treble slightly with the EQ without introducing overtones. I'm sure it's a bug.

So I may keep it, it's convenient. I may return it and wait for the BTR3 to reach the UK to see if it has a better EQ implementation and tone.


----------



## crabdog

zerolight said:


> I'm thinking of sending mine back to Amazon (despite getting about 30% off). I like it, but I don't live it.
> 
> Pros:
> - tiny, lightweight
> ...


I have not noticed any decrease in bass whatsoever using sharp roll-off. I can't say anything about the EQ because I don't use it. Just out of curiosity, do you have crossfeed off?


----------



## zerolight

crabdog said:


> I have not noticed any decrease in bass whatsoever using sharp roll-off. I can't say anything about the EQ because I don't use it. Just out of curiosity, do you have crossfeed off?



I have everything off - no DCT, no Cross Feed, no oversampling, no Jitter correction. I find in comparison to other sources that the bass has dropped quite a lot. It can be corrected with a little EQ but the EQ on this IMO is terrible.


----------



## georgelai57

Victorfabius said:


> Which price point? The sale on Amazon right now for $75? Definitely! Regular $99? Definitely! Oh, it's the same answer.


Great answer! A question for iPhone users though. If you have ALAC files on it, and you therefore use AAC for transmission to the ES100, is there a loss of quality or downsampling involved? Thanks.


----------



## zerolight

georgelai57 said:


> Great answer! A question for iPhone users though. If you have ALAC files on it, and you therefore use AAC for transmission to the ES100, is there a loss of quality or downsampling involved? Thanks.



You'll get 256k (or is it 250k?) AAC file. I use it with Apple Music, so I am already at that quality.


----------



## crabdog

zerolight said:


> I have everything off - no DCT, no Cross Feed, no oversampling, no Jitter correction. I find in comparison to other sources that the bass has dropped quite a lot. It can be corrected with a little EQ but the EQ on this IMO is terrible.


Why do you have jitter correction off?


----------



## georgelai57

zerolight said:


> You'll get 256k (or is it 250k?) AAC file. I use it with Apple Music, so I am already at that quality.


So is that the same quality as full ALAC?


----------



## zerolight

georgelai57 said:


> So is that the same quality as full ALAC?



No. Simplistically,  ALAC = FLAC. AAC = MP3. Obviously not quite so simple, but ballpark.


----------



## zerolight

crabdog said:


> Why do you have jitter correction off?



It's a software implementation on top of something that's already happening in the DAC itself. It made no obvious difference, so seems superfluous.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

zerolight said:


> It's a software implementation on top of something that's already happening in the DAC itself. It made no obvious difference, so seems superfluous.



Yeah, you're correct in a way, since jitter is about time domain error. This jitter correction is something else though, in the DAC it's about fixing differences in clock pulse variance, but in the case of a wireless transmission, it's about preventing buffer under/overflow when I' m not even sure the ES100 has it's own audio clock and the signal may need to be slaved to the Bluetooth timing.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

zerolight said:


> No. Simplistically,  ALAC = FLAC. AAC = MP3. Obviously not quite so simple, but ballpark.



I'm glad you answered that one, there was a big debate earlier in this thread about it all if you want to be more confused.


----------



## JediBuji

Elzizo said:


> I wouldn't try it. You'd be putting a lot of load on the amp, and in my opinion, you risk damaging the device.





SubMash said:


> No, it won't work at all. Only 1 output at a time. Load doesn't matter. Just get splitter cable and route one to the amp, another to iem.



- My instincts served me right in this case! In using  splitter, I imaging you would be referring to the 3.5mm output jack, and not using the balanced output at all. I can't fathom how you would split the balanced output, and then convert it to a safe non-balanced / balanced combo.


----------



## georgelai57

PiSkyHiFi said:


> I'm glad you answered that one, there was a big debate earlier in this thread about it all if you want to be more confused.


So are we saying that if I have an older iPhone with a headphone jack, those ALAC files would be lossless through the headphone jack, but if I paired that with the ES100, it would be downsampled to AAC instead? Thanks.


----------



## Mouseman

Victorfabius said:


> Which price point? The sale on Amazon right now for $75? Definitely! Regular $99? Definitely! Oh, it's the same answer.


They must have been listening in to these conversations, and put it on a great sale for the Deal of the Day! It's even cheaper than that Amazon UK deal.  Mine is on its way...


----------



## SubMash

JediBuji said:


> - My instincts served me right in this case! In using  splitter, I imaging you would be referring to the 3.5mm output jack, and not using the balanced output at all. I can't fathom how you would split the balanced output, and then convert it to a safe non-balanced / balanced combo.


Well, balanced doesn't have a ground at all, so that's a tricky question. Should ask Radsone how to do it.


----------



## tayano

georgelai57 said:


> So are we saying that if I have an older iPhone with a headphone jack, those ALAC files would be lossless through the headphone jack, but if I paired that with the ES100, it would be downsampled to AAC instead? Thanks.



Yep. You could also use it as a usb-dac if you’re anal about having it lossless.
But can you hear the difference between alac and 256kbps aac? Do a blind test. Probably you can’t.


----------



## Notrix

Victorfabius said:


> Which price point? The sale on Amazon right now for $75? Definitely! Regular $99? Definitely! Oh, it's the same answer.


Okay..... Ordered!


----------



## Lurk650

georgelai57 said:


> So are we saying that if I have an older iPhone with a headphone jack, those ALAC files would be lossless through the headphone jack, but if I paired that with the ES100, it would be downsampled to AAC instead? Thanks.


The iPhone DAC isn't going to produce a true Lossless output though, 24 bit.


----------



## MyPants

Woke up today to find the ES100 as the daily deal on Amazon. Just hopped on the train for $74.25.


----------



## Lurk650

Listening to Spotify, all of sudden one of the songs on my SD card started playing for a few seconds, went back to Spotify for 5 secs then back to the song then Spotify again. None of my players are playing the song. This is getting weird lol.


----------



## crabdog

Lurk650 said:


> Listening to Spotify, all of sudden one of the songs on my SD card started playing for a few seconds, went back to Spotify for 5 secs then back to the song then Spotify again. None of my players are playing the song. This is getting weird lol.


I think you may have a mentally challenged neighbour who keeps trying to connect to your ES100 haha.


----------



## bavinck

I don't think the bass is thin at all. I actually find the bass is nicely textured on the es100.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> I think you may have a mentally challenged neighbour who keeps trying to connect to your ES100 haha.


Yeah I have no idea. It's really weird. This time though he Pause button on the device itself actually worked


----------



## Elzizo (Aug 31, 2018)

My Fiio BTR3 came today. I'll try to do a write after a few days of listening to it. Some pictures and size comparison below. If you click on the last image it's a gif of both devices on:


----------



## zerolight

@Elzizo  I'm interested in how similar they sound. Is the app out? How's the EQ?


----------



## tim0chan

zerolight said:


> @Elzizo  I'm interested in how similar they sound. Is the app out? How's the EQ?


no eq or app whatsoever. thats why the es100 still exists. its not perfect but its the best we can have now


----------



## Elzizo (Aug 31, 2018)

zerolight said:


> @Elzizo  I'm interested in how similar they sound. Is the app out? How's the EQ?


So far, sound is very similar to the ES100. No app yet from Fiio, but apparently one is in the works. No independent EQ yet till the app is released.

Edit: after listening for a few hours, I'd say the Fiio is a touch on the brighter side compared to the ES100. Mids and Treble seem a little more forward. Bass seems about the same. My comparison IEM is the Audiofly AF1120, which is quite possibly the most neutral IEM I've ever heard.


----------



## J The Killer

Elzizo said:


> So far, sound is very similar to the ES100. No app yet from Fiio, but apparently one is in the works. No independent EQ yet till the app is released.
> 
> Edit: after listening for a few hours, I'd say the Fiio is a touch on the brighter side compared to the ES100. Mids and Treble seem a little more forward. Bass seems about the same. My comparison IEM is the Audiofly AF1120, which is quite possibly the most neutral IEM I've ever heard.


Which one resolves better or has more detail?


----------



## georgelai57

Lurk650 said:


> The iPhone DAC isn't going to produce a true Lossless output though, 24 bit.



Thanks for the reply. I am trying to understand what I get via the ES100 as compared to the HO and indeed as compared to the DFR I have. For lossless ALAC. 

If I was enlightened on that, then I’d quickly get one off Amazon.


----------



## MyPants

georgelai57 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am trying to understand what I get via the ES100 as compared to the HO and indeed as compared to the DFR I have. For lossless ALAC.
> 
> If I was enlightened on that, then I’d quickly get one off Amazon.


The iPhone headphone output is limited in two ways vs the ES100. As far as I know, the iPhone can only output 16-bit audio, and its output power (and CURRENT) will be less than that of the ES100. So if all of your files are 16-bit, you're not getting any resolution bump at the DA stage. However, the DAC implementation in the ES100 is more sophisticated than the iPhone's so it should sound better between that and the increased amp power. As a side note, the iPhone also can't output to 2.5 mm balanced, so if that's something you're interested in, the ES100 is a very affordable option.


----------



## Elzizo

J The Killer said:


> Which one resolves better or has more detail?


After a full day of listening back and forth between the 2, I'd have to say the Fiio BTR3 resolves better than the ES100 when strictly comparing 3.5mm unbalanced. The BTR3 is just a touch on the bright side, so female vocals and guitars really "pop", where they sound like velvet on the ES100 playing the same track. They really are pretty different devices the more I listen to each of them.


----------



## trellus

Joining the club, ordered it on Amazon today... excited!


----------



## Elzizo

trellus said:


> Joining the club, ordered it on Amazon today... excited!


Welcome to the party! Just remember to run the latest firmware update first thing.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Combine the BTR 3 design/material with the software/hardware of the ES100  Would be the perfect mobile bluetooth dac.


----------



## crazyeva

C_Lindbergh said:


> Combine the BTR 3 design/material with the software/hardware of the ES100  Would be the perfect mobile bluetooth dac.


----------



## SubMash

Just checked once again - EQ has a bug and in flat settings, it decreases volume... I don't hear any compression (I don't have test rig available now), but it's apparent volume change. I was wrong.
Filter selector still has a bug and after firmware, reinstall shows 2 options selected at the same time.

Also finally understood how this 2x voltage works - UI should be changed, it just increases maximum voltage if you set volume beyond -3dB to +2dB. Finally, I have enough SPL for HD650.
This is very unintuitive and really should be redesigned @wslee. For example, make an additional slider for overdriving (like another 12dB), but limit volume slider to what is actually possible with current output and settings selected. And while you are there - use only overdrive instead of EQ preamp, but make sure EQ settings change would never clip signal. User definable maximum volume also useful - one day I will burn SE846 by accident.

Switching between 2 ES100 on the same phone is annoying - it doesn't even show which device is which (only MAC).


----------



## Elzizo (Sep 1, 2018)

One major difference after a day of listening I can say definitely, is that the ES100 does battery management much better. The Fiio BTR3 lasts about 6 hours. Please remember, I'm using 10 ohm IEMs. The ES100 lasts 10+ hours driving the same IEM. The hardware volume was set very low on the BTR3, so this for me is a major ding against the BTR3.

The lack of an app to control basic functionality, and the lack of an EQ are also starting to annoy me.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

SubMash said:


> Just checked once again - EQ has a bug and in flat settings, it decreases volume... I don't hear any compression (I don't have test rig available now), but it's apparent volume change. I was wrong.
> Filter selector still has a bug and after firmware, reinstall shows 2 options selected at the same time.
> 
> Also finally understood how this 2x voltage works - UI should be changed, it just increases maximum voltage if you set volume beyond -3dB to +2dB. Finally, I have enough SPL for HD650.
> ...



On my LG V20, Bluetooth devices can be renamed local to the phone, so I have 2 ES100s, each with a different name - doesn't help when using the App though..

I agree on the volume limiter, similar to auto gain protection, attempt to boost volume and lower it before encountering any distortion.


----------



## bavinck

As instructions indicate for best sq to set device volume at max does this also mean not to use replay gain?


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

bavinck said:


> As instructions indicate for best sq to set device volume at max does this also mean not to use replay gain?



As long as the app doing the replay gain uses good math, this can actually help in some situations, normalizing before compression.

It's fine to use it or not.


----------



## berzerk428

PiSkyHiFi said:


> As long as the app doing the replay gain uses good math, this can actually help in some situations, normalizing before compression.
> 
> It's fine to use it or not.



as somebody that has the ES100 and uses it with the V20, how close does the ES100 come to the V20?
Until recently my main source was a V20 too, but I broke it and am now deliberating if I should get a Note 9 + ES100 or a V30..


----------



## MyPants

ES100 just arrived and I'm surprised by the tiny box! Impressions with CA Comet and iSINE20 coming soon.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

berzerk428 said:


> as somebody that has the ES100 and uses it with the V20, how close does the ES100 come to the V20?
> Until recently my main source was a V20 too, but I broke it and am now deliberating if I should get a Note 9 + ES100 or a V30..



I only have a few sets of headphones these days, here is my brief take on each:

Beyerdynamic T1 (600 Ohm)
Pretty thin on both, slightly better but not very usable on the V20 directly. precise but a little glarey and no warmth, even with EQ, dynamics lost. Needs a real Amp basically.

Audio Technica MSR7 (35 Ohm)
Pretty good on both, maybe a slightly more accurate edge on the V20 output, but good enough to use on the ES100 more often in portable use, extra functionality from post eq, ambient mode and fewer wires. Great sound quality from the ES100 here, even with the single ended output.

Symphonio Dragon 2+ (32 Ohm balanced)
Actually better on the ES100 when used in balanced mode - perfect for it really, practically lives on the ES100 now, the balanced mode seems to bring these to life - they aren't accurate enough to reveal the DAC differences I believe, but very musical and detailed enough for outdoor listening (I like to hear my surrounds while I also listen to good quality music.) balanced definitely better than using the single ended adapter for these buds.

Focal Elear re-cabled with 2.5mm balanced silver plated copper(80 Ohm)
Almost useless on the ES100... I posted here recently about this, it's passable on the ES100, volume is sufficient, but the match between the V20 output and this combination is just streets ahead in all respects, this combo seems to have well balanced, nuanced detail way beyond what even my T1 with a desktop DAC and Amp can do. This is my main rig at home now, I hope my V20 has a long life - these cans will always be paired with an ESS DAC from now on, preferably the 9218  since I just love the balance of detail, sub-bass depth, instrument realism, spatial positioning and musicality. These cans are very sensitive to how they are amped and I just got lucky with the V20, blew me away as soon as I heard it and it's only gotten better with  re-cable and burn in.


----------



## berzerk428 (Sep 2, 2018)

PiSkyHiFi said:


> I only have a few sets of headphones these days, here is my brief take on each:
> 
> Beyerdynamic T1 (600 Ohm)
> Pretty thin on both, slightly better but not very usable on the V20 directly. precise but a little glarey and no warmth, even with EQ, dynamics lost. Needs a real Amp basically.
> ...



thank you for your impressions, I think I'll just get the Note 9 and pair my AGK N5005 (18 Ohm) to it via the ES100 for commuting whilst using my soon-to-arrive DX200 at work : )
would be surprised if I really noticed a big difference


----------



## bidn

berzerk428 said:


> thank you for your impressions, I think I'll just get the Note 9 and pair my AGK N5005 (18 Ohm) to it via the ES100 for commuting whilst using my soon-to-arrive DX200 at work : )
> would be surprised if I really noticed a big difference



Hi berzerk428,

If you can afford it, make sure to get the version with the unmatched 512 GB base UFS storage! 
I have been owning a Note 9 since about 10 days (pre-ordered and received on Aug. 24), never have I have been impressed by a phone this much, and never  loved one this much, competition PCs vs smartphones is  getting hot...
I love its super fast CPU, 4000 mAh battery, but most of all its big and super fast base storage of 512 GB (+ additional card or 400 or 512 GB... you can get 1 TB of storage in your phone...), ...
Now I can put on it not only many more directories of music album (mostly lossless, ordered by genre),
but even a lot of audiobooks and have the luxury of choosing out of much more choice,
 all of this with me all the time wherever I may be... 

(And with the S-pen like usual you don't have to type text, but just write normally and the handwriting is automatically OCRed, for as many languages as you set up,
I have no other choice as I have big fingers and can hardly succeed in typing on small screens like those of smartphones).

Note 9 [512 GB] + SD card [400 or 512 GB] + ES100 + IEM = most practical and most mobile solution for me  ...


----------



## J The Killer

So ES100 would sound better than straight out of Note 9?


----------



## niron (Sep 5, 2018)

Finally received the second ES100.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

J The Killer said:


> So ES100 would sound better than straight out of Note 9?



I suspect depending on your headphones, most portable headphones are going to sound better on the ES100 with a balanced cable than using the output straight from the Note 9, considering how brilliant that phone is at everything else, this would be a great match.


----------



## bavinck

PiSkyHiFi said:


> As long as the app doing the replay gain uses good math, this can actually help in some situations, normalizing before compression.
> 
> It's fine to use it or not.


Specifically neutron, which I am sure does it right


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

bavinck said:


> Specifically neutron, which I am sure does it right



Definitely, I think Neutron gets just about everything right for an audiophile, the cross feed actually works very well too. I do love using the EQ on the ES100 though since it serves all phone audio and seems to be good enough for portable use, certainly better than trying to use a general eq filter app within Android.


----------



## MyPants

Doing a little testing with the ES100 and some 250ohm DT770s that I modded to balanced. In double-voltage mode it sounds surprisingly good. Tighter bass than I'd expect while at the same time exhibiting less of the shouty character I associate with the DT family.

I've also had a chance to run it with T20RPs and Pinnacle P1s, being generally pleased with both pairings. The T20s sound somewhere in the middle of their scalability range while the P1s really shined in a way that usually requires a lot more amp. So far I'm pleased and I'm really impressed with the depth of the app. Radsone included a ton of options with surprisingly thorough explanations for some of them.


----------



## bavinck

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Definitely, I think Neutron gets just about everything right for an audiophile, the cross feed actually works very well too. I do love using the EQ on the ES100 though since it serves all phone audio and seems to be good enough for portable use, certainly better than trying to use a general eq filter app within Android.


You are right! I've never bothered with cross feed before but in neutral it sounds very natural. I'm glad you wrote this!


----------



## tayano

MyPants said:


> Doing a little testing with the ES100 and some 250ohm DT770s that I modded to balanced. In double-voltage mode it sounds surprisingly good. Tighter bass than I'd expect while at the same time exhibiting less of the shouty character I associate with the DT family.
> 
> I've also had a chance to run it with T20RPs and Pinnacle P1s, being generally pleased with both pairings. The T20s sound somewhere in the middle of their scalability range while the P1s really shined in a way that usually requires a lot more amp. So far I'm pleased and I'm really impressed with the depth of the app. Radsone included a ton of options with surprisingly thorough explanations for some of them.



I’m using dt770 32ohm with my es100, bu I found it too v-shaped. Don’t think balanced would help that much. 
What did help was true-fi that makes the sound much more balanced.


----------



## MyPants

tayano said:


> I’m using dt770 32ohm with my es100, bu I found it too v-shaped. Don’t think balanced would help that much.
> What did help was true-fi that makes the sound much more balanced.


Yeah I'm not a huge fan of them overall. I just got the pair really cheap, used on eBay, and use them as "mod pigs" to test ideas on. Not a ton else in my collection that I'd use to test the 2x voltage setting.


----------



## Galeonero

Hello, I see that many people recommend this device or compare it against other dac / amp and even dap, is it really a scandal for 100 dollars? Is the best purchase for $ 100?


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

For those looking to protect the ports on your ES100, especially for balanced users, try these:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Sets-Dustproof-Cover-Cap-Protector-for-3-5mm-Jack-Micro-USB/311799445456


----------



## waynes world

Galeonero said:


> Hello, I see that many people recommend this device or compare it against other dac / amp and even dap, is it really a scandal for 100 dollars? Is the best purchase for $ 100?



Pretty much. At least "one of the best" purchases.. period.


----------



## MyPants

Galeonero said:


> Hello, I see that many people recommend this device or compare it against other dac / amp and even dap, is it really a scandal for 100 dollars? Is the best purchase for $ 100?


I don't think it's a SCANDAL at $100. It sounds really really good for the money and, assuming your phone supports LDAC, it elevates your phone to somewhere approaching DAP level, but I'm not gonna be throwing out my dedicated DAP anytime soon. Most mid-tier DAPs output a good deal more power and use higher-end DAC chips like the AK4490, ESS9018, etc. vs the combo DAC/AMP ICs in the ES100. So I'd say the ES100 is the uncontested king of Bluetooth streaming, but not a scandal that's gonna destroy the DAP market or anything.


----------



## berzerk428 (Sep 3, 2018)

bidn said:


> Hi berzerk428,
> 
> If you can afford it, make sure to get the version with the unmatched 512 GB base UFS storage!
> I have been owning a Note 9 since about 10 days (pre-ordered and received on Aug. 24), never have I have been impressed by a phone this much, and never  loved one this much, competition PCs vs smartphones is  getting hot...
> ...



went into an electronics store over my lunch break today and checked out the note 9 for a couple of minutes .. the little doubt I had left in my mind is now gone haha.
Will be getting the 512 GB version to put my whole music collection on there and pair it up with the SE100 + N5005 
I'll be sharing my impressions here, the only source I had for my music over the past couple of years was the V10 & V20 (and a DP-X1 for a short time), so I'll probably notice it straight away if there are major differences between the mentioned devices and the ES100 over LDAC


----------



## SilverLodestar

Wow, this little guy drives the Sennheiser HD660s pretty well.


----------



## tayano

SilverLodestar said:


> Wow, this little guy drives the Sennheiser HD660s pretty well.



Yep, it even drives the hd650 well. That’s what I’ve heard. But I’ve hd660s personally and it’s so nice to go wireless sometimes.


----------



## SilverLodestar

tayano said:


> Yep, it even drives the hd650 well. That’s what I’ve heard. But I’ve hd660s personally and it’s so nice to go wireless sometimes.


It’s weird though, because they don’t seem to drive my 58X as well, despite being very similar technically. And I agree, wireless Sennheiser cans are wonderful.


----------



## peter123

SilverLodestar said:


> It’s weird though, because they don’t seem to drive my 58X as well, despite being very similar technically. And I agree, wireless Sennheiser cans are wonderful.



I agree with you, I find them barely ok with the HD58X and even less good with the HD650. I've got a feeling that it's hot enough power though and it's rather the signature that's not the best with the HD58X.


----------



## SilverLodestar

peter123 said:


> I agree with you, I find them barely ok with the HD58X and even less good with the HD650. I've got a feeling that it's hot enough power though and it's rather the signature that's not the best with the HD58X.


I thought it was just me, so that’s good to know. I have a balanced cable I use with the 58X, and for whatever reason, it makes them sound thinner and brighter overall. I’m using the same cable with the 660s and I’m not really noticing these same changes. Maybe they just don’t have good synergy with the ES100.


----------



## Wiz33 (Sep 3, 2018)

Can you use the unit while it's charging? Thinking about using it connected to TV while at home.


----------



## peter123

Wiz33 said:


> Can you use the unit while it's charging? Thinking about using it connected to TV while at home.



Yes you can.


----------



## Galeonero

MyPants said:


> I don't think it's a SCANDAL at $100. It sounds really really good for the money and, assuming your phone supports LDAC, it elevates your phone to somewhere approaching DAP level, but I'm not gonna be throwing out my dedicated DAP anytime soon. Most mid-tier DAPs output a good deal more power and use higher-end DAC chips like the AK4490, ESS9018, etc. vs the combo DAC/AMP ICs in the ES100. So I'd say the ES100 is the uncontested king of Bluetooth streaming, but not a scandal that's gonna destroy the DAP market or anything.


Hi, I understand, for the price is one of the best bluetooth devices.
Now I ask you the following, is it still highly recommended if you compare it with DAP that are around the same price? For example, the AP80 Hidiz is around 115 dollars and has the DAC ES9218P.


----------



## tayano

SilverLodestar said:


> It’s weird though, because they don’t seem to drive my 58X as well, despite being very similar technically. And I agree, wireless Sennheiser cans are wonderful.



You didn’t run it balanced right?


----------



## tayano

peter123 said:


> I agree with you, I find them barely ok with the HD58X and even less good with the HD650. I've got a feeling that it's hot enough power though and it's rather the signature that's not the best with the HD58X.



Did you run hd650 balanced?


----------



## Luap123

Will I have any benefits from running custom in-ear monitors with 12,5 Ohm on balanced out? 
Needless to say that in terms of volume I can hardly go above - 20db out of the single ended already. Will there be any other benefit than output power from using balanced?


----------



## peter123

tayano said:


> Did you run hd650 balanced?



Yes I do.


----------



## SilverLodestar

tayano said:


> You didn’t run it balanced right?


I did, I even tried out the 2x voltage option with no better results.


----------



## crabdog

Galeonero said:


> Hi, I understand, for the price is one of the best bluetooth devices.
> Now I ask you the following, is it still highly recommended if you compare it with DAP that are around the same price? For example, the AP80 Hidiz is around 115 dollars and has the DAC ES9218P.


It really boils down to usage and standards. If you want a device primarily for streaming Bluetooth then the ES100 would be the better choice because it supports higher quality codecs i.e. aptX HD and LDAC. The AP80 has only regular aptX, which is still pretty good IMO but may not satisfy you, depending on how demanding you are re audio quality.


----------



## zolom (Sep 4, 2018)

What is the best method to quickly switch the ES100 between two BT sources? The 1st is my android phone and the 2nd, a BT transmitter connected to my TV audio output.

Thanks


----------



## Elzizo

I am going to be returning my Fiio BTR3. It feels like a half-baked product.

Pros:
- The Fiio has a much better build quality than the ES100. Metal body, metal buttons, longer shirt clip that is metal with nice clamping force, and a smooth glass top
- The Fiio indicator light tells you what Codec you are using based on the color. Handy when you are bouncing between sources.
- The Fiio supports NFC pairing
- The Fiio supports USB-C quick charging
- Sounds very nice, although a different sound signature than the ES100. I would call the BTR3 on the slightly bright side compared to the ES100

Cons:
- Terrible battery life if using any codec other than AAC. I am getting only about 3-3.5 hours of life out of the BTR3 using LDAC
- No indicator on the Pixel XL running Android PI for what the hardware volume is set at on the BTR3
- No 2.5mm balanced out
- No app support
- No firmware updates
- Not able to drive any of my headphones well that are over 100 ohm
- Not enough voltage to drive any of my planar headphones

So there is my quick and dirty comparison. Although the Fiio BTR3 in time might compete with the ES100 with a firmware update, it currently is not even in the same league. In my opinion, The ES100 is still the best mobile Bluetooth streaming device out there today.


----------



## crabdog

Elzizo said:


> I am going to be returning my Fiio BTR3. It feels like a half-baked product.
> 
> Pros:
> - The Fiio has a much better build quality than the ES100. Metal body, metal buttons, longer shirt clip that is metal with nice clamping force, and a smooth glass top
> ...


I haven't had time to test yet but I'm definitely curious to see how long the battery on my BTR3 lasts on a full charge using LDAC.


----------



## MisterMudd

Elzizo said:


> I am going to be returning my Fiio BTR3. It feels like a half-baked product.
> 
> Pros:
> - The Fiio has a much better build quality than the ES100. Metal body, metal buttons, longer shirt clip that is metal with nice clamping force, and a smooth glass top
> ...


Fantastic update. Confirmed my purchase of the ES100 for $75 on Amazon recently. Incoming this week.


----------



## waynes world

Elzizo said:


> Cons:
> - Terrible battery life if using any codec other than AAC. I am getting only about 3-3.5 hours of life out of the BTR3 using LDAC



Ouch. That alone is a major deal breaker imo.


----------



## peter123

I wonder when FiiO will stop release their beta products to the public.....


----------



## Elzizo

peter123 said:


> I wonder when FiiO will stop release their beta products to the public.....


It really feels like a beta product once you start using it. It really needs some polishing to compete on the same level as the ES100.


----------



## peter123

Elzizo said:


> It really feels like a beta product once you start using it. It really needs some polishing to compete on the same level as the ES100.



Maybe they get it right with the BTR3iii


----------



## razvanmg

I currently have a fiio e10k/fiio a5 dac/amp combo. I am looking for something more portable. Would the ES100 provide a similar audio quality?


----------



## crabdog

Elzizo said:


> It really feels like a beta product once you start using it. It really needs some polishing to compete on the same level as the ES100.


It doesn't feel beta to me at all but keep in mind I have only used it in the most basic fashion i.e. connecting to ZX300 using LDAC and playing music. As I said, I will be testing the actual battery life when the opportunity arises, hopefully, tomorrow.


----------



## bvbore

I'm having a couple of problems with my ES100.  I have selected the car power setting (Auto Power off when charger disconnected ) in the app, when I power off my car the ES100 does power off, but when I power on my car the device stays off until I press the power button. This does not happen when I use a wall-charger to power the device and it turns off and on as I expect.  I also cannot get the ES100 to automatically connect to my phone on power-on. Has anyone experienced either of these problems and found the solution or at least the root cause?


----------



## Lurk650

Occasionally mine won't auto connect to my phone


----------



## Elzizo

Lurk650 said:


> Occasionally mine won't auto connect to my phone


My experience has been about a 50% need to reconnect to my phone when power cycling the ES100. Minor inconvenience, but annoying none the less.


----------



## 499916 (Sep 4, 2018)

I noticed since the last update that the auto connect is different..  I have to select ES100 now and it hangs for a few seconds, then connects. - Android 7 - LG V20


----------



## mvadu

MisterMudd said:


> Fantastic update. Confirmed my purchase of the ES100 for $75 on Amazon recently. Incoming this week.


How did you get it for $75? I got mine last week for $99, and even today Amazon shows $99!?


----------



## Elzizo

mvadu said:


> How did you get it for $75? I got mine last week for $99, and even today Amazon shows $99!?


Lightning deal


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

bvbore said:


> I'm having a couple of problems with my ES100.  I have selected the car power setting (Auto Power off when charger disconnected ) in the app, when I power off my car the ES100 does power off, but when I power on my car the device stays off until I press the power button. This does not happen when I use a wall-charger to power the device and it turns off and on as I expect.  I also cannot get the ES100 to automatically connect to my phone on power-on. Has anyone experienced either of these problems and found the solution or at least the root cause?



What phone is it?


----------



## bvbore

PiSkyHiFi said:


> What phone is it?



I have a ZTE Axon 7


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

bvbore said:


> I have a ZTE Axon 7



I used to have an UMIDIGI plus E, completely useless with Bluetooth, I would need to reboot regularly to fix issues after it would only connect automatically once. I then gave up on cheap Chinese phones.

Since having an LG, Bluetooth is pretty much automatic 98% of the time. I think it's software driver issues or possibly very poor quality control on antennas for many Chinese manufacturers.


----------



## CactusPete23

PiSkyHiFi said:


> I used to have an UMIDIGI plus E, completely useless with Bluetooth, I would need to reboot regularly to fix issues after it would only connect automatically once. I then gave up on cheap Chinese phones.
> 
> Since having an LG, Bluetooth is pretty much automatic 98% of the time. I think it's software driver issues or possibly very poor quality control on antennas for many Chinese manufacturers.



My Axon 7 Mini connects with no problems.


----------



## ElChapo007 (Sep 4, 2018)

razvanmg said:


> I currently have a fiio e10k/fiio a5 dac/amp combo. I am looking for something more portable. Would the ES100 provide a similar audio quality?


Fiio A5 is a amp only .Fiio A5 outputs 880 mw at 32 ohm.
I have the Fiio A5 which I use with an (wired) LG V20 and(wired) ATH M50x  and it sounds better than My Note 8 with Earstudio Es100 using LDAC and ATH M50x but it is more portable .


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

CactusPete23 said:


> My Axon 7 Mini connects with no problems.



I did a quick search for Bluetooth issues on the axon 7 and found them and it just reminded me of my issues on the UMIDIGI plus e. If its hardware quality control, then it will be hit and miss.

I bought another Chinese phone once new, it had been refurbished manually and when it died, they claimed I was the one that soldered it.

You pay more for less risk, I didn't even pay that much more for an LG, it was only about $300 usd at the time.


----------



## ElChapo007

I have Earstudio ES100 and have a pair of Bluetooth Sony H900N which can also be used with a wire(3.5mm) I turn off bluetooth on the Sony h900n then use via wire with Earstudio which gives me better sound and volume. However I read this of the Sony website "The headset supports high resolution audio playback when connecting via the supplied headphone cable and turned on." .Will using my Sony H900n with bluetooth on and connected via cable to Earstudio Es100 and via bluetooth to Samsung note 8 damage anything ?


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

ElChapo007 said:


> I have Earstudio ES100 and have a pair of Bluetooth Sony H900N which can also be used with a wire(3.5mm) I turn off bluetooth on the Sony h900n then use via wire with Earstudio which gives me better sound and volume. However I read this of the Sony website "The headset supports high resolution audio playback when connecting via the supplied headphone cable and turned on." .Will using my Sony H900n with bluetooth on and connected via cable to Earstudio Es100 and via bluetooth to Samsung note 8 damage anything ?



As long as you follow the guidelines about plugging and unplugging only when silent, no problems.


----------



## Lurk650

It gives you Hi Res bc the DAC is being run when on. If you don't have it on and it's connected to the ES100 you are getting HiRes from the ES100 lol


----------



## posnera

PiSkyHiFi said:


> As long as you follow the guidelines about plugging and unplugging only when silent, no problems.



Can anyone explain how unplugging while music is playing could possibly harm the device?


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

posnera said:


> Can anyone explain how unplugging while music is playing could possibly harm the device?



I think it's to do with the dual drive nature or something, signal present and being crossed over the ground when unplugging briefly may short the amplifier somehow, not exactly sure, but not willing to try it either.


----------



## CactusPete23

FYI: Here is some *Info *on a next firmware update and App update from Radsone:

*"Radsone is still following the every posting in the ES100 thread.

The next F/W and app update would be coming soon.

- max. volume limit option
- occasional fails on auto pairing (especially when multi-pairing)
- Added USB 44.1KHz --> supporting both 44.1KHz/48KHz (16-bit)
- Added USB 48KHz/24-bit (Optional, but only with macOS....)

The optional 48KHz/24bit USB would only be available with macOS.
We tried many F/W tweak to avoid the HW limitation of ES100 USB,
but found that those F/W tweak works with macOS only.

Also, the F/W update roadmap would be:

- 10-band PEQ support
- ES100 Button mapping option
- Auto reconnect when charger connected (optional)
When you leave ES100 with your phone while charing ES100 at the desk, the connecting would be lost,
and when you get back, ES100 would reconnect to your phone automatically.
Currently, 3 minute after connection loss, ES100 would be off."*


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

CactusPete23 said:


> FYI: Here is some *Info *on a next firmware update and App update from Radsone:
> 
> *"Radsone is still following the every posting in the ES100 thread.
> 
> ...


Awesone!


----------



## Luap123

Radsome!


----------



## Matarro

I've noticed an issue when my ES100 is paired with two phones at once. I usually listen to music from my private phone (Huawei Mate 10 pro) and have it paired with my work phone (Samsung Galaxy S5) to be able to take calls. As soon as I do anything on my work phone the sound stops for a few seconds and then resumes again. Especially annoying when listening to podcasts or audio books, every time I so much as touch my work phone I miss stuff and have to go back.


----------



## 499916

Will Android users be able to get usb 24bit I wonder?  I can only hope, and bummer about Mac support only


----------



## 499916 (Sep 5, 2018)

*Just a few of my wishes:*
- Presets for combined settings
- Bass Booster
- Differentiate the amp shaping more with a neutral setting as default
- Battery saving mode
- Color scheme options
- widgets

And it is a wonderful product. Will give my amazon review soon.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

Matarro said:


> I've noticed an issue when my ES100 is paired with two phones at once. I usually listen to music from my private phone (Huawei Mate 10 pro) and have it paired with my work phone (Samsung Galaxy S5) to be able to take calls. As soon as I do anything on my work phone the sound stops for a few seconds and then resumes again. Especially annoying when listening to podcasts or audio books, every time I so much as touch my work phone I miss stuff and have to go back.



Is it notifications?


----------



## crabdog

As if the ES100 isn't awesome enough already, Radsone continues to improve it. These guys are rockstars!


----------



## waynes world

CactusPete23 said:


> FYI: Here is some *Info *on a next firmware update and App update from Radsone:
> 
> *"Radsone is still following the every posting in the ES100 thread.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting that. These bits are going to be especially useful for me 

*- Added USB 44.1KHz --> supporting both 44.1KHz/48KHz (16-bit)*
*- ES100 Button mapping option*

@wslee, thank you once again!


----------



## Soaa-

CactusPete23 said:


> FYI: Here is some *Info *on a next firmware update and App update from Radsone:
> *- 10-band PEQ support*



*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!
*
Gotta give it to Radsone for making what is already a _killer_ device even better!

With this I'll be able to notch out peaks in some of my IEMs... _ahemMD+ahem_


----------



## meinname123 (Sep 5, 2018)

@wslee you are still allowed to post here - no need to read only.

Only a few posts were against the rules and were removed. 
At least this has been stated by an Administrator here:  Post #1735


----------



## CactusPete23

Just re-confirming ,in case anyone mis-read the Radsone Message, that the following items will likely *not* be in the soon to be released firmware update.  But they are the "Roadmap"/Plan for future Firmware Improvements.

*Also, the F/W update roadmap *(plan)* would be:
- 10-band PEQ support
- ES100 Button mapping option
- Auto reconnect when charger connected (optional)
When you leave ES100 with your phone while charing ES100 at the desk, the connecting would be lost,
and when you get back, ES100 would reconnect to your phone automatically.
Currently, 3 minute after connection loss, ES100 would be off."

*
Great Job by Radsone and Mr Lee !


----------



## Mouseman

As a Mac user who had to struggle through the last firmware update (although kudos to Radstone for a better instruction set), I wish they'd make the whole process easier. It would be fantastic if you could update the firmware from the app -- I have several other accessories that can do that, so it can't be _that_ difficult. Even the Windows instructions seem like a PITA.


----------



## slowpickr

Proud new ES100 owner here and couldn't be happier. All of my DAPs are living in fear now


----------



## waynes world (Sep 6, 2018)

CactusPete23 said:


> But they are the "Roadmap"/Plan for future Firmware Improvements.



At least with Radsone, you know it means it's gonna happen.


----------



## bavinck

peter123 said:


> I wonder when FiiO will stop release their beta products to the public.....


When people stop buying their new schiit.


----------



## Elzizo

bavinck said:


> When people stop buying their new schiit.


I see what you did there ...


----------



## Galeonero

crabdog said:


> It really boils down to usage and standards. If you want a device primarily for streaming Bluetooth then the ES100 would be the better choice because it supports higher quality codecs i.e. aptX HD and LDAC. The AP80 has only regular aptX, which is still pretty good IMO but may not satisfy you, depending on how demanding you are re audio quality.


Hello, I understand you perfect, because of this you are telling me I was thinking of buying a DAC / AMP for phone but I was thinking, that you have to go connected to the phone and if I left home it becomes very uncomfortable because it has to be fine stuck and all in one pocket.
And with the DAP the same thing does not happen but I would have to buy a micro sd separately and it is $ 50 extra ... it ends up being 150 onwards.
I think I'm going to buy this ES100, the only thing I need to ask is, does it have better audio quality than smartphones with dedicated audio chip for example LG V30?


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

Galeonero said:


> Hello, I understand you perfect, because of this you are telling me I was thinking of buying a DAC / AMP for phone but I was thinking, that you have to go connected to the phone and if I left home it becomes very uncomfortable because it has to be fine stuck and all in one pocket.
> And with the DAP the same thing does not happen but I would have to buy a micro sd separately and it is $ 50 extra ... it ends up being 150 onwards.
> I think I'm going to buy this ES100, the only thing I need to ask is, does it have better audio quality than smartphones with dedicated audio chip for example LG V30?



What kind of sound do you like? What headphones do you have or plan to use?

If you like articulate, analytical, precise sound, get some expensive open back headphones and get a V30

If you like warm bass, velvet smooth treble, musicality and ease of use, get some quality IEMs or portable headphones and get the ES100.

or, get both.


----------



## DDDYKI

Still getting a feel for mine, having bought one during the Amazon sale (got it Monday). I know it's no fault of the ES100 that I have to go into Dev Settings and select LDAC every time I connect, but that's seemingly my main gripe. Pairing was easy with my S9 Plus. I still get occasional dropouts walking around midtown NYC, especially with my phone in my pocket. I'm using them with the FiiO F9 Pro.


----------



## SubMash

Matarro said:


> I've noticed an issue when my ES100 is paired with two phones at once. I usually listen to music from my private phone (Huawei Mate 10 pro) and have it paired with my work phone (Samsung Galaxy S5) to be able to take calls. As soon as I do anything on my work phone the sound stops for a few seconds and then resumes again. Especially annoying when listening to podcasts or audio books, every time I so much as touch my work phone I miss stuff and have to go back.


Apparently, your second phone makes short click noise and it's a nature of dual connected BT - it will pause your other phone playing to try to play first one.


----------



## SubMash

DDDYKI said:


> Still getting a feel for mine, having bought one during the Amazon sale (got it Monday). I know it's no fault of the ES100 that I have to go into Dev Settings and select LDAC every time I connect, but that's seemingly my main gripe. Pairing was easy with my S9 Plus. I still get occasional dropouts walking around midtown NYC, especially with my phone in my pocket. I'm using them with the FiiO F9 Pro.


Go to BT device settings and choose LDAC, it will be on by default.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

SubMash said:


> Apparently, your second phone makes short click noise and it's a nature of dual connected BT - it will pause your other phone playing to try to play first one.



Doing things... like keyboard taps maybe? silence all actions on your work phone, or just try outright do not disturb.


----------



## rkw

DDDYKI said:


> I have to go into Dev Settings and select LDAC every time I connect



See my earlier post...



rkw said:


> On Android 8 (Oreo), open the phone's Bluetooth settings. It will show a list of paired devices. Tap on the settings for EarStudio (gear icon). You should see a control to enable/disable LDAC.


----------



## knudsen

Dang what witchcraft did they put in this little bugger.... can drive my 300ohm earbuds much much better than sony zx300


----------



## Elzizo

knudsen said:


> Dang what witchcraft did they put in this little bugger.... can drive my 300ohm earbuds much much better than sony zx300


Unicorn tears and kitten kisses I imagine


----------



## DDDYKI

rkw said:


> See my earlier post...
> 
> ​


That did it! Thanks.


----------



## bidn (Sep 6, 2018)

J The Killer said:


> So ES100 would sound better than straight out of Note 9?



Indeed, The Killer, this the case for most IEMs, unfortunately.
The DAC as such of the Note 9 is fine (detailed, excellent SNR), the problem is always the same with Samsung high-end phones
that the amp is way too weak,
it can't drive properly most IEMs, producing a shallow, bleak (I mean worse than un-engaging) sound lacking strongly in dynamics,
even for me who listen at very low volume levels.
The IEMs included in the smartphone package can't change that.
In my experience the only IEMs which produce a great sound out of Samsung phones
are the Focal Sphear and the Focal Sphear S (they are almost identical, the S having probably a little flatter FR),
 these Focals have such dynamics, drum attacks and efficiency
that for my needs the weakness of the Samsung amp is no issue with them,
they are the only IEMs which I truly enjoy with the Note 9 and the previous Note versions.

For all other stuff, I used to take my AK240 or my SP1000 (ther latter for demanding ones like the LCD-i4 or for some headphones) with me,
but this is cumbersome,
I can't do this every day,
here come the miracle of the tiny ES100: I can always have it with me !  ,
making me feel better not having a LG Vxx smartphone,
the highly wearable ES100 allow to compensate for the amp of Samsung smartphones.




berzerk428 said:


> went into an electronics store over my lunch break today and checked out the note 9 for a couple of minutes .. the little doubt I had left in my mind is now gone haha.
> Will be getting the 512 GB version to put my whole music collection on there and pair it up with the SE100 + N5005
> I'll be sharing my impressions here, the only source I had for my music over the past couple of years was the V10 & V20 (and a DP-X1 for a short time), so I'll probably notice it straight away if there are major differences between the mentioned devices and the ES100 over LDAC



Congratulations, berzerk428, ,  I hope you will enjoy the Note 9 as much as I do, and especially having so much from your music collection at hand on its huge storage!


----------



## berzerk428 (Sep 6, 2018)

bidn said:


> Indeed, The Killer, this the case for most IEMs, unfortunately.
> The DAC as such of the Note 9 is fine (detailed, excellent SNR), the problem is always the same with Samsung high-end phones
> that the amp is way too weak,
> it can't drive properly most IEMs, producing a shallow, bleak (I mean worse than un-engaging) sound lacking strongly in dynamics,
> ...



got my Note 9 yesterday and today my ES100 arrived.. first impression was very good already, but within expectations since I read a lot of comments on here and knew what to expect.. however something felt slightly off and I had to play around with the settings a bit and I just had a breakthrough testing/comparing with some Rock and Metal where the hair on my neck stood up listening to the intro of Amon Amarath's The Way of Vikings  (the moment the vocals set in to be specific). now of course this is due to me being a huge fan of the band but the main reason is that the ES100 was able to make my hair stand up because of the audio resolution and clarity plus all the details regarding treble bass etc., just the whole combination, it just really sounds absolutely clear and clean to my ear, to me it's the almost archetypical kind of comparison between a DAP that's unarguably not that good and delivers questionable audio quality at best and a device that gives you a really high end audio experience, and the ES100 to me is definitively very far on the later side..

the thing that felt off at first was probably that the wrong bluetooth codec was used (aptx instead of LDAC/aptx hd), DAC filters not being set and surprisingly, I noticed that Rocket Player which I first used sounds noticeably worse than USB Audio Player Pro over bluetooth, I'm pretty sure this is not just a placebo.. I know there shouldn't be a technical difference since the dac of the note 9 isnt even involved but I think Rocket Player adds some kind of sound signature or coloration to the music on purpose..

really glad this worked out the way I hoped it would, I now basically have audio quality that is comparable to what my LG V20 offered me, the difference being the music runs from my note 9 with 512+400GB storage and no cable connected to it.. kind of insane to be honest 

keep in mind I'm no audiophile with golden ears and I 'only' use AGK N5005 IEM's at the moment, so results may vary, but for me this worked out perfectly from what I can tell right now


----------



## bidn (Sep 7, 2018)

berzerk428 said:


> got my Note 9 yesterday and today my ES100 arrived.. first impression was very good already, but within expectations since I read a lot of comments on here and knew what to expect.. however something felt slightly off and I had to play around with the settings a bit and I just had a breakthrough testing/comparing with some Rock and Metal where the hair on my neck stood up listening to the intro of Amon Amarath's The Way of Vikings  (the moment the vocals set in to be specific). now of course this is due to me being a huge fan of the band but the main reason is that the ES100 was able to make my hair stand up because of the audio resolution and clarity plus all the details regarding treble bass etc., just the whole combination, it just really sounds absolutely clear and clean to my ear, to me it's the almost archetypical kind of comparison between a DAP that's unarguably not that good and delivers questionable audio quality at best and a device that gives you a really high end audio experience, and the ES100 to me is definitively very far on the later side..
> 
> the thing that felt off at first was probably that the wrong bluetooth codec was used (aptx instead of LDAC/aptx hd), DAC filters not being set and surprisingly, I noticed that Rocket Player which I first used sounds noticeably worse than USB Audio Player Pro over bluetooth, I'm pretty sure this is not just a placebo.. I know there shouldn't be a technical difference since the dac of the note 9 isnt even involved but I think Rocket Player adds some kind of sound signature or coloration to the music on purpose..
> 
> ...



Fantastic news, berzerk428 !

BTW, I too love Amon Amarth like you. I see them in my top 5 or 10 of my favorite bands accross all genres, and I too love their track "The Way of Vikings". I especially love above all their track "Burning Anvil of Steel" from their EP "Under the Influence". I listen almost daily to this track "Burning Anvil of Steel" and it  belongs to my set of test tracks which I use for auditioning headphones, DAC, etc .

Re. apps for the ES100, as long as the USB-DAC mode is not required, I personnally find aimp (free) to be the most practical and "solid" app for the Bluetooth mode. (The app author has been adapting it according to discussions in a forum, somewhat like wslee).

BTW I agree with some posters that aptX and aptX- HD are inefficient re. compression ratio, so I avoid them and only use either AAC (when I need more Bluetooth range) or LDAC (when the ES100 is to remain in the proximity of my phone) for the ES100.

Enjoy your music with the ES100!


----------



## niron (Sep 7, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a good case for the ES100?

Something that will be both protective and a good fit, I suppose.

[like the SHANLING Leather Case for M0]


----------



## smorgar

I have been experimenting with Aptx-HD/LDAC alot the last week. My initial impression of LDAC was that it sounded better than Aptx-HD. But now im not so sure. When i switch to LDAC it gives me more air and and depth then Aptx-HD. But now im wondering if LDAC adds some room effect to the sound. Maybe it sounds "better" but not as true to the recording as Aptx-HD, im not sure since it's really hard to test. But its very noticable when switching from Aptx-HD to LDAC.
Im running a NAD D3020 @ home but that dac/amp is a tad to the warmer side and i cant say thats a really fair test to compare the sound out of the D3020 to the ES100 since ES100 has a very clean and flat sound.
I'm not sure it would be fair to run the ES100 via USB and compare that to LDAC/Aptx-HD to compare which is more or less true to the recording.

When i use LDAC on my Google Pixel2 phone it gets a little warm, not much but a little. This does not happen when i run Aptx-HD. I cant think that the heat generated by LDAC is due to the higher transfer speeds but rather sound processing on the phone and this is where i think the "room effect" is maybe added to the sound. I know Sony likes their own stuff like DSEE HX. When i read about DSEE HX on: https://blogs.sonymobile.com/2016/0...see-hx-with-audio-engineer-kenichi-matsumoto/ it says and i quote:

*"*
You’ll be able to notice the difference most obviously in the areas below:

Expansion and depth of the sound field, or in the size of the performance area (such as in large concert halls compared to studios) – you can feel it with the applause of an audience, afterglow of instruments or atmosphere.
Clarity of the position and separation of each instrument
Vividness or presence of the performance
*"*

This makes me think that Sony is running DSEE HX or something similar in LDAC.
Thoughts on this?


----------



## Elzizo

niron said:


> Can anyone recommend a good case for the ES100?
> 
> Something that will be both protective and a good fit, I suppose.
> 
> [like the SHANLING Leather Case for M0]


I use a pelican 1010 case with my IEMs and Es100. Nice fit and just big enough for both.


----------



## zerolight

zerolight said:


>





niron said:


> Can anyone recommend a good case for the ES100?
> 
> Something that will be both protective and a good fit, I suppose.
> 
> [like the SHANLING Leather Case for M0]



I us e the above. Small enough to pocket, big enough to store both my IEMs and the tiny ES100. Peli was too bulky. It's a cheap eBay case like this. I bought mine a couple years back from someone else. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Waterpro...338809&hash=item466cac2a01:g:EekAAOSwuLFZzvGK


----------



## smorgar

smorgar said:


> I have been experimenting with Aptx-HD/LDAC alot the last week. My initial impression of LDAC was that it sounded better than Aptx-HD. But now im not so sure. When i switch to LDAC it gives me more air and and depth then Aptx-HD. But now im wondering if LDAC adds some room effect to the sound. Maybe it sounds "better" but not as true to the recording as Aptx-HD, im not sure since it's really hard to test. But its very noticable when switching from Aptx-HD to LDAC.
> Im running a NAD D3020 @ home but that dac/amp is a tad to the warmer side and i cant say thats a really fair test to compare the sound out of the D3020 to the ES100 since ES100 has a very clean and flat sound.
> I'm not sure it would be fair to run the ES100 via USB and compare that to LDAC/Aptx-HD to compare which is more or less true to the recording.
> 
> ...



To answer my own question: Yes LDAC does add some room-space-effect to the sound. Im going Aptx-HD since it sounds closer to the original recording than LDAC does.
To test this i hooked my ES100 to my PC and played a song from spotify. I then connected my phone to the ES100 and switched back and forth between the PC and phone. When i switch between PC and phone with Aptx-HD its close to seemless, i really cant tell which is playing. When i do the same with PC and phone with LDAC i get the roomy spacy effects from LDAC. It does sound nice but not correct *ACCORDING TO MY EARS*.


----------



## Elzizo

zerolight said:


> I us e the above. Small enough to pocket, big enough to store both my IEMs and the tiny ES100. Peli was too bulky. It's a cheap eBay case like this. I bought mine a couple years back from someone else.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Waterpro...338809&hash=item466cac2a01:g:EekAAOSwuLFZzvGK


I'd agree that if you're putting the pelican case in your pocket it's a bit bulky. I carry a laptop bag daily so it's not a problem for me. It's almost a perfect fit with my IEMs and ES100


----------



## tim0chan

Elzizo said:


> I'd agree that if you're putting the pelican case in your pocket it's a bit bulky. I carry a laptop bag daily so it's not a problem for me. It's almost a perfect fit with my IEMs and ES100


is that the 1010 or the 1020?


----------



## Elzizo

tim0chan said:


> is that the 1010 or the 1020?


This is the Pelican 1010 case.


----------



## bavinck

smorgar said:


> To answer my own question: Yes LDAC does add some room-space-effect to the sound. Im going Aptx-HD since it sounds closer to the original recording than LDAC does.
> To test this i hooked my ES100 to my PC and played a song from spotify. I then connected my phone to the ES100 and switched back and forth between the PC and phone. When i switch between PC and phone with Aptx-HD its close to seemless, i really cant tell which is playing. When i do the same with PC and phone with LDAC i get the roomy spacy effects from LDAC. It does sound nice but not correct *ACCORDING TO MY EARS*.


I really doubt LDAC is using filters to change the sound. Something else is likely going on, or expectation bias.


----------



## smorgar

bavinck said:


> I really doubt LDAC is using filters to change the sound. Something else is likely going on, or expectation bias.


Maybe it's just me but I hear the same thing with my HD25 and Ettys er3se. Both are very accurate sounding devices.


----------



## bavinck

smorgar said:


> Maybe it's just me but I hear the same thing with my HD25 and Ettys er3se. Both are very accurate sounding devices.


I guess anything is possible. I certainly don't hear it with my gear.


----------



## smorgar

bavinck said:


> I guess anything is possible. I certainly don't hear it with my gear.


Does Aptx-HD and LDAC sound the same to you?


----------



## zerolight

Elzizo said:


> I'd agree that if you're putting the pelican case in your pocket it's a bit bulky. I carry a laptop bag daily so it's not a problem for me. It's almost a perfect fit with my IEMs and ES100



Absolutely agree. The 1010 is very nice. I have one that came with my K10s and bought one when I had Angies. The advantage the 1010 has is you don’t need to unplug from the ES100.


----------



## niron

Elzizo said:


> I use a pelican 1010 case with my IEMs and Es100. Nice fit and just big enough for both.



I use the Pelican 1020 and it feels a little bulky for me.



zerolight said:


> I us e the above. Small enough to pocket, big enough to store both my IEMs and the tiny ES100. Peli was too bulky. It's a cheap eBay case like this. I bought mine a couple years back from someone else.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Waterpro...338809&hash=item466cac2a01:g:EekAAOSwuLFZzvGK



Looks very interesting. I'll get one.

Thanks guys!


----------



## bavinck

smorgar said:


> Does Aptx-HD and LDAC sound the same to you?


Yes. I'll experiment a bit more tonight on it but I didn't notice much, if any, difference at first.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

smorgar said:


> To answer my own question: Yes LDAC does add some room-space-effect to the sound. Im going Aptx-HD since it sounds closer to the original recording than LDAC does.
> To test this i hooked my ES100 to my PC and played a song from spotify. I then connected my phone to the ES100 and switched back and forth between the PC and phone. When i switch between PC and phone with Aptx-HD its close to seemless, i really cant tell which is playing. When i do the same with PC and phone with LDAC i get the roomy spacy effects from LDAC. It does sound nice but not correct *ACCORDING TO MY EARS*.



I'm not certain, but I imagine the extra processing is due to software implementation of LDAC rather than hardware, I think the Snapdragon 835 in your Pixel 2 does AptX HD in hardware.

I don't think Sony would have done any DSP within LDAC at the receiver, DSEE HX is only for Sony source devices.

I'm still waiting for the LG V20 Oreo update to test LDAC out - I'm pretty happy with AptX HD so far, makes for a reliable Bluetooth experience.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

niron said:


> Can anyone recommend a good case for the ES100?
> 
> Something that will be both protective and a good fit, I suppose.
> 
> [like the SHANLING Leather Case for M0]



https://www.ebay.com/itm/BUBM-Porta...on-Case-Headphone-Headphone-D9H6/283090528154


----------



## tuckers (Sep 7, 2018)

I definitely hear what you describe with the Pixel 2X,  ES100 and LDAC.  I like it, but I am listening to lossy mostly Spotify at the higher bit levels, so I don't consider that the best judge. I listen to a lot of hi-rez and DSD on my iBasso.



smorgar said:


> I have been experimenting with Aptx-HD/LDAC alot the last week. My initial impression of LDAC was that it sounded better than Aptx-HD. But now im not so sure. When i switch to LDAC it gives me more air and and depth then Aptx-HD. But now im wondering if LDAC adds some room effect to the sound. Maybe it sounds "better" but not as true to the recording as Aptx-HD, im not sure since it's really hard to test. But its very noticable when switching from Aptx-HD to LDAC.


----------



## tuckers

One other thing I'd like to complement EarStudio on is the charging time.  I can plug in my device at 40% and in 15 minutes it charges 50% to a bit over 90% !


----------



## waynes world

When using the ES100 as a USB DAC and listening to tunes off of my computer, I often get surprised when my cell phone goes off and I realize that _don't_ need to take off my heaphones, but can simply answer the call and carry on. As long as I have the ES100 close enough to me on my desk, the caller can hear me, and I can hear the caller through my headphones, and once I hang up, back on comes my computer tunes. 

Whacky gizmo. It's all very good with this crazy good device!


----------



## stancorrected

niron said:


> Can anyone recommend a good case for the ES100?
> 
> Something that will be both protective and a good fit, I suppose.
> 
> [like the SHANLING Leather Case for M0]



For my Andromedas which are pretty bulky for IEMs, and ES100, I found a good quality case for spectacles bought from my optician for $12 did the job quite nicely.


----------



## ElChapo007

smorgar said:


> I have been experimenting with Aptx-HD/LDAC alot the last week. My initial impression of LDAC was that it sounded better than Aptx-HD. But now im not so sure. When i switch to LDAC it gives me more air and and depth then Aptx-HD. But now im wondering if LDAC adds some room effect to the sound. Maybe it sounds "better" but not as true to the recording as Aptx-HD, im not sure since it's really hard to test. But its very noticable when switching from Aptx-HD to LDAC.
> Im running a NAD D3020 @ home but that dac/amp is a tad to the warmer side and i cant say thats a really fair test to compare the sound out of the D3020 to the ES100 since ES100 has a very clean and flat sound.
> I'm not sure it would be fair to run the ES100 via USB and compare that to LDAC/Aptx-HD to compare which is more or less true to the recording.
> 
> ...


I totally agree im using a LGV20 which supports the AptXHD with Earstudio Es100 and a Samsung Note 8 which supports LDAC .AptxHD sounds more natural less electronically enhanced ..


----------



## niron

PiSkyHiFi said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BUBM-Porta...on-Case-Headphone-Headphone-D9H6/283090528154



Thank you!



stancorrected said:


> For my Andromedas which are pretty bulky for IEMs, and ES100, I found a good quality case for spectacles bought from my optician for $12 did the job quite nicely.



Yeah, that was one of the options I considered as well.

Ordered this one for now, based on zerolight recommendation. Let's see how it goes 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Alu...essories-Headset-Storage-Bag/32904181844.html


----------



## berzerk428

I have a general question, when sending music from the smartphone via bluetooth to a bluetooth receiver like the ES100, how much influence does the music app have on the audio quality?
What processes are involved when the audio signal is transfered, is this mainly happening on a hardware level of the smartphone or is there a lot of software involved (including the music player of ones choice) before the hardware sets in?

I was using Neutron on my V20 to get the most out of the DAC, but I really don't like the interface/user friendliness and am looking into new players now that I use the ES100 + Note 9


----------



## berzerk428 (Sep 8, 2018)

duplicate post


----------



## berzerk428 (Sep 8, 2018)

duplicate post


----------



## Elzizo

berzerk428 said:


> I have a general question, when sending music from the smartphone via bluetooth to a bluetooth receiver like the ES100, how much influence does the music app have on the audio quality?
> What processes are involved when the audio signal is transfered, is this mainly happening on a hardware level of the smartphone or is there a lot of software involved (including the music player of ones choice) before the hardware sets in?
> Am I correct assuming that the DAC of the Note 9 doesnt even have any part in this process and that it's simply the Note 9 bluetooth transmitter or are the working together to send the signal?
> 
> I was using Neutron on my V20 to get the most out of the DAC, but I really don't like the interface/user friendliness and am looking into new players now that I use the ES100 + Note 9


Try the Hiby Player. Very powerful and easy to use.


----------



## harpo1

berzerk428 said:


> I have a general question, when sending music from the smartphone via bluetooth to a bluetooth receiver like the ES100, how much influence does the music app have on the audio quality?
> What processes are involved when the audio signal is transfered, is this mainly happening on a hardware level of the smartphone or is there a lot of software involved (including the music player of ones choice) before the hardware sets in?
> Am I correct assuming that the DAC of the Note 9 doesnt even have any part in this process and that it's simply the Note 9 bluetooth transmitter or are they dependent on each other to send the signal?
> 
> I was using Neutron on my V20 to get the most out of the DAC, but I really don't like the interface/user friendliness and am looking into new players now that I use the ES100 + Note 9


None.  It's a digital signal sent via the bluetooth chip.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi (Sep 8, 2018)

harpo1 said:


> None.  It's a digital signal sent via the bluetooth chip.



Well kind of, if it's Android and it's using Android's default output, then a signal coming from a music app may need to be re-sampled before being mixed to 48KHz 24 bit unless the app first reads and possibly adjusts the output format and possibly isolating it from being mixed too.

There are a number of ways so despite Neutron's rather verbose interface, it's sound quality can be forced in most cases to audiophile, where it can manage the entire pipeline itself or just the resampling if you like.

I'm sure other players can too, but some will not.

You should definitely consider not using any third party eq only filter apps in combination.

Edit: Oh and if you do currently want the best DSP like 3d or crossfeed and/or parametric eq, Neutron is a great choice


----------



## bavinck

I agree Neutrons UI isn't awesome. But with it you know it doesn't allow your phone to do anything stupid with the audio signal, which most (all?) other players allow.


----------



## bidn (Sep 8, 2018)

berzerk428 said:


> I have a general question, when sending music from the smartphone via bluetooth to a bluetooth receiver like the ES100, how much influence does the music app have on the audio quality?
> What processes are involved when the audio signal is transfered, is this mainly happening on a hardware level of the smartphone or is there a lot of software involved (including the music player of ones choice) before the hardware sets in?
> 
> I was using Neutron on my V20 to get the most out of the DAC, but I really don't like the interface/user friendliness and am looking into new players now that I use the ES100 + Note 9



Hi berzerk428,

There are plenty of ways through which the apps  alter the digital signal:

First there is the decoding performed by the app when the format is not natively supported by Android, e.g. the APE format. If you look up the info re. the aimp app in playstore you will see dozens of formats not supported by Android.

Second there is all the sound shaping and processing performed at the app level:
- fading at the end and begin of tracks
- balance
- own equalizer ( taking aimp again as example, it has a 14 band parametric equalizer)
- all kind of special audio effects, etc.

I have heard differences between apps.
In the end I have settled for aimp when I don't need the USB-DAC mode, i.e. for the wired and Bluetooth modes, and for Onkyo HF-player for the USB-DAC mode.
I agree that Neutron is a fine and very customizable app, but I don't find it handy enough.


----------



## 499916 (Sep 8, 2018)

Does anybody use the Radsone music player pro?  It has the same DCT and EQ as in the ES100 app.. The DCT sounds radically different than the ES100 app version - also music seems to sound better through the Randson music player to my ears.  Might it be optimized for the ES100 or is it just coloring the sound?


----------



## crazyeva (Sep 8, 2018)

niron said:


> Can anyone recommend a good case for the ES100?
> 
> Something that will be both protective and a good fit, I suppose.
> 
> [like the SHANLING Leather Case for M0]



Mine is like this:











By the way, is it possible to change direction of its clip. I think it will be more convenient to attach it to my shirt if the clip is upside down.


----------



## Koolpep

crazyeva said:


> Mine is like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This was discussed earlier before (I am with you here, for me it's the exact wrong way!) - unfortunately the answer is no. Hopefully in the ES100 successor.

Cheers.


----------



## 435279

crazyeva said:


> By the way, is it possible to change direction of its clip. I think it will be more convenient to attach it to my shirt if the clip is upside down.



I like the short cable.  Perhaps you could pop the cover with the clip off put it back the other way, I've not done this myself though so I have no idea if its easy or even possible to do.


----------



## crazyeva

SteveOliver said:


> I like the short cable.  Perhaps you could pop the cover with the clip off put it back the other way, I've not done this myself though so I have no idea if its easy or even possible to do.


I have this thought in head for days, but I may totally destroy it. Maybe I should just wait until it's popular enough to have a thread from ifixit.com


----------



## zolom (Sep 9, 2018)

With the ES100 playing Tidal hifi, Found Usb Audio Player Pro to provide better audio than the native Tidal app.


----------



## 435279

crazyeva said:


> I have this thought in head for days, but I may totally destroy it. Maybe I should just wait until it's popular enough to have a thread from ifixit.com



So I tried it (I like taking stuff apart anyway) the cover comes off easily enough, unfortunately the clips are not symmetrical so it won't clip on the other way, without some serious modifications.


----------



## smorgar

SteveOliver said:


> So I tried it (I like taking stuff apart anyway) the cover comes off easily enough, unfortunately the clips are not symmetrical so it won't clip on the other way, without some serious modifications.


Is it possible to fit a larger or thicker battery?


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

smorgar said:


> Is it possible to fit a larger or thicker battery?



Be aware that these batteries are in a bag for a reason, they may need to expand and if they can't, they can catch fire.


----------



## 435279

smorgar said:


> Is it possible to fit a larger or thicker battery?



That was my thought too. I do have a suitable battery that looks like it may fit, watch this space.


----------



## 435279

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Be aware that these batteries are in a bag for a reason, they may need to expand and if they can't, they can catch fire.



True, but the lid is only held on with 4 small clips I think the lid will pop off if the battery expanded enough to be dangerous, kind of a built-in early warning system.


----------



## crazyeva

SteveOliver said:


> So I tried it (I like taking stuff apart anyway) the cover comes off easily enough, unfortunately the clips are not symmetrical so it won't clip on the other way, without some serious modifications.



thank you for wiping this idea out of my mind completely


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

Ages ago a number of people suggested finding a way to activate the phone's voice assistance through this device, it was dismissed I think because this device's purpose was audiophile and this maybe cheapened it's purpose, however I see others are entering the market now with this ability - lots of wireless headphones in particular.

I think it should be put back up as an option for the further down the road, Siri/Google/Alexa.

How relevant is this now?


----------



## CactusPete23

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Ages ago a number of people suggested finding a way to activate the phone's voice assistance through this device, it was dismissed I think because this device's purpose was audiophile and this maybe cheapened it's purpose, however I see others are entering the market now with this ability - lots of wireless headphones in particular.
> 
> I think it should be put back up as an option for the further down the road, Siri/Google/Alexa.
> 
> How relevant is this now?


Not for me.


----------



## RockStar2005

wslee said:


> They are high-resolution USB DAC, while ES100 is mainly a Bluetooth DAC. I think both SMSL idea and Sabaj da2 would provide the better sound quality than ES100, assuming the specification.
> Hope this helps you.



I saw a review on Amazon where the guy said he thought the ES100 sounded better than even the Da3.


----------



## RockStar2005

J The Killer said:


> So ES100 would sound better than straight out of Note 9?



This review claims that ALL smartphones (S9+ is mentioned by name too) are outdone by the ES100 for sound quality and volume except the LG's Quad DAC phones (i.e. V10, V20, V30, V35, G6, G7). So I would say a DEFINITE YES! lol


----------



## RockStar2005

psikey said:


> ES100 is cheaper !!  No need to even think about built-in  sound quality of your next phone so long as it does LDAC.
> 
> Just using the V30 is better for me as it has the great number of volume control/steps which even works if using my Sony Bluetooth remote. ES100 Another thing to charge



I can't agree. I don't think LDAC can outdo the performance that the ES100's TWO DACs can. That's just a codec, but these are hardware.


----------



## RockStar2005 (Sep 9, 2018)

officerdibble said:


> Thanks, I have a dilemma! The ES100 unbalanced out my Pixel 2 over LDAC or swap the Pixel for an V30 - both for use with my IE800's …….



This review claims that any of the recent LG phones with the Quad DAC (V10, V20, V30, V35, G6, G7) sound better than the ES100, but ALL other phones don't. So I would go with the LG V30, which I coincidentally have owned for almost a year now and ABSOLUTELY LOVE!! (Make sure to use "Enhanced" and "Sharp" in Quad DAC settings for best sound if you do get it. PM me for more info like best music app, etc.) But for any OTHER phone I would without hesitation buy the ES100. The pro reviews I've read claim it sounds AS GOOD as wired esp if you use LDAC.


----------



## scotvl

smorgar said:


> Is it possible to fit a larger or thicker battery?


 It may be possible but I'm getting between 10 to 14 hours battery life already over Ldac so I don't know if it's worth the trouble.


----------



## Lurk650

Well, that's also if you prefer the Sabre DAC Chip...I myself find I prefer the AK Chip sound sig


----------



## scotvl

RockStar2005 said:


> This review claims that any of the recent LG phones with the Quad DAC (V10, V20, V30, V35, G6, G7) sound better than the ES100, but ALL other phones don't. So I would go with the LG V30, which I coincidentally have owned for almost a year now and ABSOLUTELY LOVE!! (Make sure to use "Enhanced" and "Sharp" in Quad DAC settings for best sound if you do get it. PM me for more info like best music app, etc.) But for any OTHER phone I would without hesitation buy the ES100. The pro reviews I've read claim it sounds AS GOOD as wired esp if you use LDAC.


I pair my ES100 with single dac LG G6 over Ldac and it sounds amazingly detailed accurate and flat, awesome portable combo.


----------



## evanla

Can someone help me updating the firmware for my earstudio? 

I cannot figure out how to put the device in DPU mode?  I have followed the directions completely, but when I run the firmware update program, I get an error message: no connected devices found even though the device is listed in my device list on my computer.  Please help!


----------



## rkw

evanla said:


> I cannot figure out how to put the device in DPU mode?  I have followed the directions completely, but when I run the firmware update program, I get an error message: no connected devices found even though the device is listed in my device list on my computer.  Please help!


Does the LED turn off, indicating DFU mode? Make sure that you keep the power button pressed and held down while you connect the USB cable.


----------



## RockStar2005

scotvl said:


> I pair my ES100 with single dac LG G6 over Ldac and it sounds amazingly detailed accurate and flat, awesome portable combo.



Yeah you're doin' it right then! The single-DAC LG G6 (aka U.S. version) didn't come with the Quad DAC built into it like the int'l version did, so in your case, the ES100 would be the best way to get high quality audio.

Very cool! Yes I'd just found about the ES100, and am definitely interested in buying it for my next phone IF it's not an LG. I think it's awesome that it comes with TWO DACs for only $99, and from what I'd read sounds better than the Sabaj Da3, which is also great but I'd talk to ppl on here who said the Da3 sounds better than the AudioQuest DragonFly Red. So if that's true, and this outdoes the Da3, then the ES100 is the new GO-TO amp/DAC IMO. 

So do you think with firm updates Radsone can upgrade the ES100 to handle AptX Adaptive when it comes out next year?? That would ROCK if they did!


----------



## evanla

rkw said:


> Does the LED turn off, indicating DFU mode? Make sure that you keep the power button pressed and held down while you connect the USB cable.


I will try, thank you very much for the suggestion!


----------



## monsieurfromag3

RockStar2005 said:


> Yeah you're doin' it right then! The single-DAC LG G6 (aka U.S. version) didn't come with the Quad DAC built into it like the int'l version did, so in your case, the ES100 would be the best way to get high quality audio.
> 
> Very cool! Yes I'd just found about the ES100, and am definitely interested in buying it for my next phone IF it's not an LG. I think it's awesome that it comes with TWO DACs for only $99, and from what I'd read sounds better than the Sabaj Da3, which is also great but I'd talk to ppl on here who said the Da3 sounds better than the AudioQuest DragonFly Red. So if that's true, and this outdoes the Da3, then the ES100 is the new GO-TO amp/DAC IMO.
> 
> So do you think with firm updates Radsone can upgrade the ES100 to handle AptX Adaptive when it comes out next year?? That would ROCK if they did!


I have both actually, and use them for different scenarios. The V30 is like a DAP, even thinner and lighter but still a bit of a bulk. The ES100 is perfect for smaller pockets and summer clothes, or for the gym sometimes, a really tiny and feather-light device. I definitely wouldn’t rate the ES100 higher than a DFR, but it’s close, just like it’s close to the V30 - very close, though differing in signature. Haven’t heard the Sabaj.

Even for people with the V30 the ES100 is a great accessory that caters to other use cases and gives a lot of control over the audio through Radsone’s brilliant, feature-rich app.


----------



## Devodonaldson

RockStar2005 said:


> This review claims that any of the recent LG phones with the Quad DAC (V10, V20, V30, V35, G6, G7) sound better than the ES100, but ALL other phones don't. So I would go with the LG V30, which I coincidentally have owned for almost a year now and ABSOLUTELY LOVE!! (Make sure to use "Enhanced" and "Sharp" in Quad DAC settings for best sound if you do get it. PM me for more info like best music app, etc.) But for any OTHER phone I would without hesitation buy the ES100. The pro reviews I've read claim it sounds AS GOOD as wired esp if you use LDAC.


I have a v30. Pretty much best audio out of a phone. I have a separate device I use primarily for music. I bought the es100 primarily fory workouts. But, I've started to use it more often while out and about for long instances. IveI come to enjoy the sound with LDAC out of the ES100 via balanced 2.5mm output more than wired audio out of the v30.


----------



## sideways

RockStar2005 said:


> I saw a review on Amazon where the guy said he thought the ES100 sounded better than even the Da3.



I actually have both... I'm a big Sabre dac fan but I have to say that I'm thoroughly enjoying the ES100!! There is nothing I don't like about it... sitting in my sunroom on a Sunday morning with a cup of coffee enjoying some good music says it all


----------



## Devodonaldson

monsieurfromag3 said:


> I have both actually, and use them for different scenarios. The V30 is like a DAP, even thinner and lighter but still a bit of a bulk. The ES100 is perfect for smaller pockets and summer clothes, or for the gym sometimes, a really tiny and feather-light device. I definitely wouldn’t rate the ES100 higher than a DFR, but it’s close, just like it’s close to the V30 - very close, though differing in signature. Haven’t heard the Sabaj.
> 
> Even for people with the V30 the ES100 is a great accessory that caters to other use cases and gives a lot of control over the audio through Radsone’s brilliant, feature-rich app.


Have es100, v30, DFR, and Sabaj Da2. Da2 over DFR all day, BUT that thing is murder on your devices battery. Es100 is my favorite, with the eq options, and balanced audio for all my devices makes it the winner for me. Bought a balanced cable for one set of headphones to try with the es100, wgich then led me to purchase balanced cables for all headphones that I'd be willing to use with the es100


----------



## chinmie

at the moment, between the Centrance BlueDAC (for home use) and ES100 (when going out) and some backup BT cables (for sport), my bluetooth needs are complete


----------



## RockStar2005

Devodonaldson said:


> I have a v30. Pretty much best audio out of a phone. I have a separate device I use primarily for music. I bought the es100 primarily fory workouts. But, I've started to use it more often while out and about for long instances. IveI come to enjoy the sound with LDAC out of the ES100 via balanced 2.5mm output more than wired audio out of the v30.



What is your other device for music? 

Interesting. Yeah a balanced connection is gonna always boost the quality just like having a great DAC (or DACs). But not everyone can do balanced. I for example have the Beyerdynamic DT 1770 Pro, which, if I were to want a balanced connection, would require a balanced cable with the side terminating into the DT 1770 to have a mini-XLR connector, which I don't think(?) exists. So for me that wouldn't be an option.


----------



## waynes world

monsieurfromag3 said:


> I have both actually, and use them for different scenarios. The V30 is like a DAP, even thinner and lighter but still a bit of a bulk. The ES100 is perfect for smaller pockets and summer clothes, or for the gym sometimes, a really tiny and feather-light device. I definitely wouldn’t rate the ES100 higher than a DFR, but it’s close, just like it’s close to the V30 - very close, though differing in signature. Haven’t heard the Sabaj.
> 
> Even for people with the V30 the ES100 is a great accessory that caters to other use cases and gives a lot of control over the audio through Radsone’s brilliant, feature-rich app.



Good points. The thing about the ES100 for me is that I really don't like having a cable into my phone - my phone needs to be freeeeee. So even if I had a V30 (I have an S7), I'd probably still want to use the ES100. But the fact that the ES100 is even close in sound to the V30 (or the DFR, or whatever) is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Lurk650

Devodonaldson said:


> Have es100, v30, DFR, and Sabaj Da2. Da2 over DFR all day, BUT that thing is murder on your devices battery. Es100 is my favorite, with the eq options, and balanced audio for all my devices makes it the winner for me. Bought a balanced cable for one set of headphones to try with the es100, wgich then led me to purchase balanced cables for all headphones that I'd be willing to use with the es100


Yeah I always go balanced bc I can also easily use my iBasso adapter to go Single Ended


----------



## RockStar2005

monsieurfromag3 said:


> I have both actually, and use them for different scenarios. The V30 is like a DAP, even thinner and lighter but still a bit of a bulk. The ES100 is perfect for smaller pockets and summer clothes, or for the gym sometimes, a really tiny and feather-light device. I definitely wouldn’t rate the ES100 higher than a DFR, but it’s close, just like it’s close to the V30 - very close, though differing in signature. Haven’t heard the Sabaj.
> 
> Even for people with the V30 the ES100 is a great accessory that caters to other use cases and gives a lot of control over the audio through Radsone’s brilliant, feature-rich app.



You have both the V30 and ES100? That's cool. Well are you sure without comparing the DFR to the ES100 that the DFR is better? 

Yeah I checked out the app. It's pretty cool.


----------



## RockStar2005

sideways said:


> I actually have both... I'm a big Sabre dac fan but I have to say that I'm thoroughly enjoying the ES100!! There is nothing I don't like about it... sitting in my sunroom on a Sunday morning with a cup of coffee enjoying some good music says it all



Nice! So you think the ES100 sounds better then? What about vs. the DFR??


----------



## RockStar2005

Devodonaldson said:


> Have es100, v30, DFR, and Sabaj Da2. Da2 over DFR all day, BUT that thing is murder on your devices battery. Es100 is my favorite, with the eq options, and balanced audio for all my devices makes it the winner for me. Bought a balanced cable for one set of headphones to try with the es100, wgich then led me to purchase balanced cables for all headphones that I'd be willing to use with the es100



WOW WOW............Da2 better than the DFR??! (Or did you mean Da3?)

So let's just say unbalanced ES100...........how does it compare to Da2 and DFR in your opinion??!


----------



## Devodonaldson (Sep 10, 2018)

RockStar2005 said:


> What is your other device for music?
> 
> Interesting. Yeah a balanced connection is gonna always boost the quality just like having a great DAC (or DACs). But not everyone can do balanced. I for example have the Beyerdynamic DT 1770 Pro, which, if I were to want a balanced connection, would require a balanced cable with the side terminating into the DT 1770 to have a mini-XLR connector, which I don't think(?) exists. So for me that wouldn't be an option.


I have a Sony Xperia Z3 with bit perfect USB audio wired to an ifi xDSD doing balanced output. Loving this Burr Brown implementation.


----------



## Devodonaldson

RockStar2005 said:


> WOW WOW............Da2 better than the DFR??! (Or did you mean Da3?)
> 
> So let's just say unbalanced ES100...........how does it compare to Da2 and DFR in your opinion??!


Da2. Less power than dfr, but definitely sounds better. Better staging, overall preswntprese, width, depth, musicality. It's the chips being used. Dfr is k2m I believe, while Da2 is Q2C. As in not a mobile DAC. Suprised the crap out of me, expect for $80. But again, the battery drain. A former phone, on airplane mode, dead in about 7-8hrs. On the DFR, looking at double that time, easy. But,an Da2 sounded sweet, of you enjoy Sabre sound. Fell more in love with some more musical DACs. Unbalanced, the Es100 still sounds very good using LDAC. Don't know if I mentioned that part. Android 8.0 phones so runnknr LDAC. Definitely noticed a difference even agaisna APTX HD. The ES100 is more "musical" than the DFR. DFR has great treble sparkle, "detail", I like it, but staging is more intimate than Da2 and definitely more cold than es100. Es100 is more fun. AK vs Sabre sound. Also, DFR is a little light in the lower freq. Nothing missing, but wish there was more slam sith cwrtcer genres. Instruments sparkle beautifully, but as I said, it's a colder sound. Es100 is a good all arounder using LDAC, APTX HD a little less. But if not on LDAC, itsi definitely not in the same ballpark. Wired vs wireless detail retrieval not a fair comparison on general


----------



## Devodonaldson

RockStar2005 said:


> WOW WOW............Da2 better than the DFR??! (Or did you mean Da3?)
> 
> So let's just say unbalanced ES100...........how does it compare to Da2 and DFR in your opinion??!


BTW check my profile pic. Da2 to JDS Labs C5. That WAS my portable rig before I boughty if XDSD. New profile pic coming soon.


----------



## trellus

waynes world said:


> Good points. The thing about the ES100 for me is that I really don't like having a cable into my phone - my phone needs to be freeeeee. So even if I had a V30 (I have an S7), I'd probably still want to use the ES100. But the fact that the ES100 is even close in sound to the V30 (or the DFR, or whatever) is a beautiful thing.



+1 on this -- I'm on iPhone 8 Plus (had a LG V20 but no longer have it unfortunately) but even before Apple ditched the headphone jack, I always had (cheap) Bluetooth receivers for use at the gym with wired IEM's and my iPhone 6s Plus -- can't stand having the earphones tethered to the phone itself since a Bluetooth receiver is much tinier and I don't need to interact with it much at all if ever once I start my workout.

Even if I still had the V20, I'd want the ES100 for untethered-from-the-phone use.  That being said, I still don't like that my phone has no headphone jack at all. 

I love my ES100, besides part-time use at the gym with wired IEM's (KEF M100, for one), it has also enabled use of other IEM's with my iPhone that I didn't use before even when I did have a headphone jack because it didn't power them well enough (KEF M200, for example).


----------



## perky2

trellus said:


> ...has also enabled use of other IEM's with my iPhone that I didn't use before even when I did have a headphone jack because it didn't power them well enough (KEF M200, for example).



Wondered how you thought the ES100 compared to the headphone output on the iPhone (or the adaptor) with more sensitive headphones? Tempted to get one but I find the IPhone quite good already.


----------



## Colors

Does anyone own a Cayin N5ii and can compare it to the ES100?

Something I've always disliked about BT is the compression on both ends and basically reduces sub-bass and upper treble sparkle to non-existence. Basically makes my FLAC files irrelevant.


----------



## waynes world

Colors said:


> Does anyone own a Cayin N5ii and can compare it to the ES100?
> 
> Something I've always disliked about BT is the compression on both ends and basically reduces sub-bass and upper treble sparkle to non-existence. Basically makes my FLAC files irrelevant.



I can't compare to the N5ii, but I'm pretty sure that the ES100 (via LDAC) would make your FLAC files relevant again, and would make you a believer in BT.


----------



## niron

crazyeva said:


> Mine is like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great, thanks for sharing. I'll take a look at it.



RockStar2005 said:


> I saw a review on Amazon where the guy said he thought the ES100 sounded better than even the Da3.



I had both SMSL Idea and the Sabaj da3, as well as the DFR and DFB. 
Now I am using ES100 and it seems to work so much better, not only technically but also music wise and in a big margin to my ears. More detailed, better resolution, more power to push my gear than both the Idea and Da3.


----------



## dosley01

perky2 said:


> Wondered how you thought the ES100 compared to the headphone output on the iPhone (or the adaptor) with more sensitive headphones? Tempted to get one but I find the IPhone quite good already.



I use Iphone 6 Plus and Westone W30 daily.  IMHO, I felt the iPhone sounded better than the ES100 in this setup.  That being said, when I finally upgrade to an iPhone without a headphone jack, I'd be perfectly happy with the ES100 for my daily commute.


----------



## zerolight

perky2 said:


> Wondered how you thought the ES100 compared to the headphone output on the iPhone (or the adaptor) with more sensitive headphones? Tempted to get one but I find the IPhone quite good already.



The iPhone output through lightning has a bit more bass and a bit less detail. Honestly, I could go with either, and depending on the track, that extra bass can be welcome.  The iPhone is also more forgiving to poor recordings. That said, wire free phone is great.


----------



## MyPants

Colors said:


> Does anyone own a Cayin N5ii and can compare it to the ES100?
> 
> Something I've always disliked about BT is the compression on both ends and basically reduces sub-bass and upper treble sparkle to non-existence. Basically makes my FLAC files irrelevant.


I indeed have both. The N5ii is a class above the ES100 without a doubt, HOWEVER the ES100 is itself a class above every Bluetooth audio device I've ever used. The key feature for the ES100 is the combination of the dual AK dac/amps with the latest high bandwidth Bluetooth codecs. LDAC theoretically enables a 24/96 steam over Bluetooth and aptxHD allows for 24/48, so the ES100 will be able to steam FLAC of many common bitrates without compression. Once received, the ES100 has the dac chops to output high res. 

NOW the critical consideration is what device you'll use for transmitting. Not all phones or daps support LDAC or aptxHD, so for transmitting device will define the maximum resolution you get out of your ES100. For example, the N5ii doesn't officially support any high bandwidth Bluetooth codecs and only unofficially supports regular aptx, so it could only ever provide the ES100 with a 16/44 stream at best. In contrast, the Pixel 2 XL supports LDAC and happily streams high res flac to the ES100.


----------



## Colors

MyPants said:


> I indeed have both. The N5ii is a class above the ES100 without a doubt, HOWEVER the ES100 is itself a class above every Bluetooth audio device I've ever used. The key feature for the ES100 is the combination of the dual AK dac/amps with the latest high bandwidth Bluetooth codecs. LDAC theoretically enables a 24/96 steam over Bluetooth and aptxHD allows for 24/48, so the ES100 will be able to steam FLAC of many common bitrates without compression. Once received, the ES100 has the dac chops to output high res.
> 
> NOW the critical consideration is what device you'll use for transmitting. Not all phones or daps support LDAC or aptxHD, so for transmitting device will define the maximum resolution you get out of your ES100. For example, the N5ii doesn't officially support any high bandwidth Bluetooth codecs and only unofficially supports regular aptx, so it could only ever provide the ES100 with a 16/44 stream at best. In contrast, the Pixel 2 XL supports LDAC and happily streams high res flac to the ES100.



Thanks for the info! Your post was very informative.

I’ll be using an iPhone X with AAC -_-; Trying to maximize convenience by using my phone.


----------



## MyPants

Colors said:


> Thanks for the info! Your post was very informative.
> 
> I’ll be using an iPhone X with AAC -_-; Trying to maximize convenience by using my phone.


I'll have to double check if the ES100 supports AAC, but if so it should be a good pairing with your iPhone. If not, the experience would be very similar to your past encounters with Bluetooth.


----------



## niron

The iPhone does support AAC. Sound is great.


----------



## trellus

...and the ES100 also supports AAC, so with iPhone it will use AAC.


----------



## scotvl

MyPants said:


> I'll have to double check if the ES100 supports AAC, but if so it should be a good pairing with your iPhone. If not, the experience would be very similar to your past encounters with Bluetooth.


It supports AAC and it sounds really good as good as the aptx HD on the ES100 to me, I can't describe exactly how Ldac is better but it sounds dam good.


----------



## MyPants

scotvl said:


> It supports AAC and it sounds really good as good as the aptx HD on the ES100 to me, I can't describe exactly how Ldac is better but it sounds dam good.


Excellent, @Colors sounds like you're good to go.


----------



## RockStar2005

Devodonaldson said:


> I have a Sony Xperia Z3 with bit perfect USB audio wired to an ifi xDSD doing balanced output. Loving this Burr Brown implementation.



Nice! I used to have the Xperia Z3 as well. It was one of the best phones ever. Loved it! 

That one actually had a pretty good DUAL DAC on it, but since then it SEEMS that Sony Mobile has gone back to using a single DAC I think? Can't remember now. But yeah if I had a Sony Xperia phone now I'd use the ES100 for sure. The Z3 and even the Xperia phones now still have a weak amp vs. LG V30, so the ES100 comes in handy there too. 

Yeah ifi xDSD is great too. And balanced as well. I don't know if I could tell the difference between Burr Brown and Sabre though?


----------



## RockStar2005

Devodonaldson said:


> Da2. Less power than dfr, but definitely sounds better. Better staging, overall preswntprese, width, depth, musicality. It's the chips being used. Dfr is k2m I believe, while Da2 is Q2C. As in not a mobile DAC. Suprised the crap out of me, expect for $80. But again, the battery drain. A former phone, on airplane mode, dead in about 7-8hrs. On the DFR, looking at double that time, easy. But,an Da2 sounded sweet, of you enjoy Sabre sound. Fell more in love with some more musical DACs. Unbalanced, the Es100 still sounds very good using LDAC. Don't know if I mentioned that part. Android 8.0 phones so runnknr LDAC. Definitely noticed a difference even agaisna APTX HD. The ES100 is more "musical" than the DFR. DFR has great treble sparkle, "detail", I like it, but staging is more intimate than Da2 and definitely more cold than es100. Es100 is more fun. AK vs Sabre sound. Also, DFR is a little light in the lower freq. Nothing missing, but wish there was more slam sith cwrtcer genres. Instruments sparkle beautifully, but as I said, it's a colder sound. Es100 is a good all arounder using LDAC, APTX HD a little less. But if not on LDAC, itsi definitely not in the same ballpark. Wired vs wireless detail retrieval not a fair comparison on general



Wow.........how is that possible that the Da2 sounds better than the DFR? More battery efficient yes, but better sounding too???

I think I'm going to remove the DFR off my "running list" of devices then. lol And the Da3 too?? What do you think? 

But def keeping the ES100 and Da2 on there. So you think ES100 + LDAC can match Da2, or no? 




Devodonaldson said:


> BTW check my profile pic. Da2 to JDS Labs C5. That WAS my portable rig before I boughty if XDSD. New profile pic coming soon.



Yeah looks nice! Those are all great brands too. I used to have the FiiO E11k (now known as the A3) for a while a few years ago. Really great amp!


----------



## RockStar2005

niron said:


> Looks great, thanks for sharing. I'll take a look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is INSANE news! lol I HAVE to believe that the ES100 having 2 DACs is making the difference, but also, it's having perhaps 2 newer and better and newer (by about 3-4 mos) DACs as well too, since the Da3 also has dual DACs. 

Devodonaldson was just sayin' the Da2 sounds better than the DFR too. How do you think the Da2 compares to the Da3? 

By your answer I'll know what you think of Da2 vs. ES100 too. lol Just trying to establish a ranking here. So far DFR is basically off the list, but trying to rank ES100, Da3, and Da2.


----------



## Devodonaldson

RockStar2005 said:


> Nice! I used to have the Xperia Z3 as well. It was one of the best phones ever. Loved it!
> 
> That one actually had a pretty good DUAL DAC on it, but since then it SEEMS that Sony Mobile has gone back to using a single DAC I think? Can't remember now. But yeah if I had a Sony Xperia phone now I'd use the ES100 for sure. The Z3 and even the Xperia phones now still have a weak amp vs. LG V30, so the ES100 comes in handy there too.
> 
> Yeah ifi xDSD is great too. And balanced as well. I don't know if I could tell the difference between Burr Brown and Sabre though?


Very easy to tell the difference. Burr Brown is warmer, more musical. In general I find Sabre DACs detailed but cold. Not as smooth, but you hear the very top of the treble scale on each note


----------



## Devodonaldson

RockStar2005 said:


> This is INSANE news! lol I HAVE to believe that the ES100 having 2 DACs is making the difference, but also, it's having perhaps 2 newer and better and newer (by about 3-4 mos) DACs as well too, since the Da3 also has dual DACs.
> 
> Devodonaldson was just sayin' the Da2 sounds better than the DFR too. How do you think the Da2 compares to the Da3?
> 
> By your answer I'll know what you think of Da2 vs. ES100 too. lol Just trying to establish a ranking here. So far DFR is basically off the list, but trying to rank ES100, Da3, and Da2.


IIhad Da3 as well. Da is better than Da2, but they are both power hungry. Da3 doesn't work off of micro usn, as it doesn't offer enough power to the device. You need to be running USB C. It's gonna run down your phone battery quickly though. Dual Q2C DAC which is desktop. Great detailed sounding, great staging. Colder than the ES100 for sure. I like the eq with the es100. Da3 is wired, so you automatically get better resolution va the es100


----------



## RockStar2005

Devodonaldson said:


> Very easy to tell the difference. Burr Brown is warmer, more musical. In general I find Sabre DACs detailed but cold. Not as smooth, but you hear the very top of the treble scale on each note



Hmm, interesting. Sounds like a trade-off................I HATE trade-offs. LOL 

I want both Devo!!! I guess if I had to choose it would be Burr Brown, but I REALLY like my treble region detail too. But I guess that's what EQ'ing is for, right? lol 



Devodonaldson said:


> IIhad Da3 as well. Da is better than Da2, but they are both power hungry. Da3 doesn't work off of micro usn, as it doesn't offer enough power to the device. You need to be running USB C. It's gonna run down your phone battery quickly though. Dual Q2C DAC which is desktop. Great detailed sounding, great staging. Colder than the ES100 for sure. I like the eq with the es100. Da3 is wired, so you automatically get better resolution va the es100



So Da3 is better than Da2, but Da2 is better than the DFR. NUTSO!!

Well if I get Da3 yeah I'd make sure to use a USB-C to USB-C cable. But I dunno if I like "cold" though. So maybe ES100 is best then? I would of course EQ as I have my own custom EQs I developed for my Beyer DT 1770 Pro, and of course would ONLY use LDAC as well. Niron was just sayin' he thought the ES100 actually sounds better than the Da3 too. lol So that makes me think the ES100 is best. Plus as an added bonus I can take calls with the ES100, which I can't do currently with my cable.


----------



## crazyeva

Did I lost something? I forget to check my chest skin...probably by sweating
 

Could someone please teach me how to switch between connected sources? example between PC and phone, press some button to play the other device sound?


----------



## Elzizo

crazyeva said:


> Did I lost something? I forget to check my chest skin...probably by sweating
> 
> Could someone please teach me how to switch between connected sources? example between PC and phone, press some button to play the other device sound?


You're a sweaty beast that eats logos!

Go download the user manual off the website. Has all the instructions you require.


----------



## crazyeva

Elzizo said:


> You're a sweaty beast that eats logos!
> 
> Go download the user manual off the website. Has all the instructions you require.


Sorry but I have checked it twice. has it?


----------



## Devodonaldson

RockStar2005 said:


> Hmm, interesting. Sounds like a trade-off................I HATE trade-offs. LOL
> 
> I want both Devo!!! I guess if I had to choose it would be Burr Brown, but I REALLY like my treble region detail too. But I guess that's what EQ'ing is for, right? lol
> 
> ...


Choosing between DAC signatures is about preference. I like the Sabaj Sabre DWCs over the Audioquest Sabre DACs. Burr Brown sound is still detailed, don't get me wrong. It all depends on what phones yourey using. My iSines show everything while my Audioquest headphones are much warmer. Still show everything but not as bright. I found the Audioquest Nightowl with Boost pads too bright with the DFR But sounds amazing with my Burr Brown based xDSD. DFR is super at detail retrieval on instruments but definitely sounds colder, less spacious than others. Da2 and Da3 have a bigger sound the an the DFR.  ES100 doesn't have suite the same treble sparkles, but it is still nice and detailed using LDAC. Different signatures, just like different headphones have different signatures. People love the mono, but it's the warmest of them all


----------



## rkw

crazyeva said:


> Could someone please teach me how to switch between connected sources? example between PC and phone, press some button to play the other device sound?


The ES100 doesn't have multipoint capability (nor do most Bluetooth headphones — connect to more than one device simultaneously and automatically switch to the one that is playing). Without multipoint, switching is not easy. You have to manually disconnect Bluetooth on the first device and connect on the second.


----------



## Devodonaldson

rkw said:


> The ES100 doesn't have multipoint capability (nor do most Bluetooth headphones — connect to more than one device simultaneously and automatically switch to the one that is playing). Without multipoint, switching is not easy. You have to manually disconnect Bluetooth on the first device and connect on the second.


Are you sure about that? I often have it connected to both my v30 and my Samsung J3 as a day all the time. Switching back and forth between both devices seeing if it sounds any different. Both devices Are on Android 8.0, so maybe that has something to do with it


----------



## RockStar2005

Devodonaldson said:


> Choosing between DAC signatures is about preference. I like the Sabaj Sabre DWCs over the Audioquest Sabre DACs. Burr Brown sound is still detailed, don't get me wrong. It all depends on what phones yourey using. My iSines show everything while my Audioquest headphones are much warmer. Still show everything but not as bright. I found the Audioquest Nightowl with Boost pads too bright with the DFR But sounds amazing with my Burr Brown based xDSD. DFR is super at detail retrieval on instruments but definitely sounds colder, less spacious than others. Da2 and Da3 have a bigger sound the an the DFR.  ES100 doesn't have quite the same treble sparkles, but it is still nice and detailed using LDAC. Different signatures, just like different headphones have different signatures. People love the mono, but it's the warmest of them all



Very interesting Devo! 

Ok I think I might've gotten my wires crossed earlier since you and another person on here was talking to me about these devices. The Burr Brown is only on the IFI right? 

See some ppl are saying the ES100 is better than even the Da2 or Da3, while others are saying no. But everyone seems to think they outdo the DFR! lol 

I guess I would prob just either get the Da2 or Da3 (prob Da3 cuz it sounds better, but does it drain more battery than Da2??) and also the ES100 and compare them for myself. lol

Thanks!!!


----------



## rkw

Devodonaldson said:


> Are you sure about that? I often have it connected to both my v30 and my Samsung J3 as a day all the time. Switching back and forth between both devices seeing if it sounds any different. Both devices Are on Android 8.0, so maybe that has something to do with it


Ah, you're right! I couldn't get it to work when I tried a few weeks ago. I just tried again and it's working now. I don't know what I could have done differently before.

So, with PC and phone, have both connected to the ES100 on Bluetooth. To switch between devices, hit pause/stop on the playing device, and hit play on the device you want to switch to. For example, to switch from PC to phone: start a music player on the PC and you should hear it through the ES100. Now hit pause/stop on the player. On the phone, hit play in a music player and now you hear the phone on the ES100.


----------



## crazyeva

rkw said:


> The ES100 doesn't have multipoint capability (nor do most Bluetooth headphones — connect to more than one device simultaneously and automatically switch to the one that is playing). Without multipoint, switching is not easy. You have to manually disconnect Bluetooth on the first device and connect on the second.


Thank you, sometimes I can directly play the music on the other device, it will switch source. Sometimes I need to turn off bluetooth of the first device to force it connect to the second one.


----------



## rkw

crazyeva said:


> Thank you, sometimes I can directly play the music on the other device, it will switch source. Sometimes I need to turn off bluetooth of the first device to force it connect to the second one.


I just posted that it's working for me now (don't know why it didn't work before). When I switch the source, sometimes I hear no sound for about 5 seconds, but then it picks up (maybe buffering?).


----------



## Devodonaldson

RockStar2005 said:


> Very interesting Devo!
> 
> Ok I think I might've gotten my wires crossed earlier since you and another person on here was talking to me about these devices. The Burr Brown is only on the IFI right?
> 
> ...


Borh Da2 and Da3 are using non mobile versions of DACs that have to be powered by your device. The DA3 has LEDs and is running a dual DAC system. It burns a significant amount more battery than even the Da2, which is why it doesn't work over microusb. Not enough power output. They are wired aolutisol that have the capability to run lossless audio at much higher resolutions than the es100. Using LDAC the es100 is a good DAC implementation with lossy, but good resolution at 24-bit. The built in eq, and digital filters add to little sound changes that can beade on the fly using the app. And, using Bluetooth LE it's gonna eat MUCH less of your battery than either of those Sabaj DACs. If you like to use your phone at all, I'd get the es100 and be happy. The DA3 has the best staging out of the 3, easy, but lack of eq, etc, makes it less versatile than the es100


----------



## sideways

RockStar2005 said:


> Nice! So you think the ES100 sounds better then? What about vs. the DFR??



Absolutely not...no...that's not what I said...

I'm a Sabre dac fan...to me when I'm listening through a Sabre dac I'm not listening to the dac...it gets out of the way...it's liquid...fluid...neutral...natural...

All other dacs I can honestly say that I am "listening" to a dac...

The thing about the ES100 is that it's done so well that you forget the dac signature after a few songs and can just sit...listen...and enjoy...I hope that makes sense LOL!!

I have no experience with DFR sorry...


----------



## Koolpep

My experience with DACs is that the generalizations:

Sabre - cool and bright
Wolfson - warm
BurrBrown - etc etc. bla bla
AKM - this and that 

are usually not accurate. It depends more on the attached amp and overall implementation and filters used etc. - you can make any DAC sound bright or warm depending on the implementation and choices you make while designing the Amp/DAC combo.

I had bright Wolfson 8740's and warm liquid and lush Sabre 9018s - so for me - it just doesn't work and is mostly expectation bias.

Just my own personal opinon after decades music enjoyment.

Cheers.


----------



## Devodonaldson

Koolpep said:


> My experience with DACs is that the generalizations:
> 
> Sabre - cool and bright
> Wolfson - warm
> ...


While that is very true, the above impressions are generalizations. There Are plenty of exceptions, but that is the general consensus on implementation of said DAC chips


----------



## Koolpep

Devodonaldson said:


> While that is very true, the above impressions are generalizations. There Are plenty of exceptions, but that is the general consensus on implementation of said DAC chips



I agree that this is general consensus - and I agree on the plenty of exceptions - which is my point.  What good is the consensus if there are plenty of exceptions, haha.

Anyhow - I hear you and as a rule of thump it's ok but people shouldn't take it as gospel.


----------



## RockStar2005

Devodonaldson said:


> Borh Da2 and Da3 are using non mobile versions of DACs that have to be powered by your device. The DA3 has LEDs and is running a dual DAC system. It burns a significant amount more battery than even the Da2, which is why it doesn't work over microusb. Not enough power output. They are wired aolutisol that have the capability to run lossless audio at much higher resolutions than the es100. Using LDAC the es100 is a good DAC implementation with lossy, but good resolution at 24-bit. The built in eq, and digital filters add to little sound changes that can beade on the fly using the app. And, using Bluetooth LE it's gonna eat MUCH less of your battery than either of those Sabaj DACs. If you like to use your phone at all, I'd get the es100 and be happy. The DA3 has the best staging out of the 3, easy, but lack of eq, etc, makes it less versatile than the es100



So just to be clear, if you use a USB-C to USB-C (both side male) cable, that's ok for Da3? 

Well I downsample ALL my CD-Quality FLAC and Hi-Res FLAC albums/tracks that I buy to 256-512 kbps AAC b/c I've found through statistical fact and my own experience that you can't tell a difference, so for me lossy is fine just as long as it's not taken down to the sub-AAC level (aka mp3 lol). But what I've found in the past and even recent with BT is that you get a "veiled" sound vs. wired where it sounds open and clear. But it sounds like the ES100 b/c it's using LDAC and a wired connection to the headphones doesn't have that issue. *Would you (or anyone reading this) agree???*

Yeah I use EQ and the digital filters on my LG V30 (only 2 available) too. 

Yeah sounds like the ES100 is definitely more battery friendly than the Da2 or Da3. But I guess because I'm getting mixed reviews here I may have to test out all 3 (or at least Da2 and ES100) myself. 

Yeah but I EQ using my Poweramp app, so I'd still be able to with Da3. But yes, that power issue means I'd prob have to my quick charger with me when I travel. lol At home though I tend to listen at night before bed and by then I'd be charging it anyway, so Da3 is not out of the question for me. 

So for you Devo it's Da3, Da2, the ES100? Or is Da2 below ES100?


----------



## RockStar2005

sideways said:


> Absolutely not...no...that's not what I said...
> 
> I'm a Sabre dac fan...to me when I'm listening through a Sabre dac I'm not listening to the dac...it gets out of the way...it's liquid...fluid...neutral...natural...
> 
> ...



Oh ok. But ok how about this.............do you feel the ES100 sounds AS GOOD as other WIRED-based DACs (aka no BT involved)? By "as good" I mean do you still get that "veiled BT sound" with the ES100, or does it sound clear and detailed like wired-based DACs normally do??


----------



## scotvl

RockStar2005 said:


> Oh ok. But ok how about this.............do you feel the ES100 sounds AS GOOD as other WIRED-based DACs (aka no BT involved)? By "as good" I mean do you still get that "veiled BT sound" with the ES100, or does it sound clear and detailed like wired-based DACs normally do??



The ES100 doesn't get it the way if that's what you're asking, it's hard to compare it to DAPs that cost hundreds more but it's pretty close unbelievably and an audiophile portable  bargain to be sure.


----------



## waynes world

RockStar2005 said:


> Oh ok. But ok how about this.............do you feel the ES100 sounds AS GOOD as other WIRED-based DACs (aka no BT involved)? By "as good" I mean do you still get that "veiled BT sound" with the ES100, or does it sound clear and detailed like wired-based DACs normally do??



ES100 <> "veiled BT sound" lol

Well, at least for me. I don't have golden ears, and I haven't heard any high-end DAPS, but I was using a inexpensive usb dac (zuperdac) with my phone for a while, and the SQ made me happy but the functionality was a pain. I thought that I would need to get a high-end DAP, and I was under the assumption that BT sucked. But then I discovered the ES100, and all I can say is HALLELUJAH. To me it sounds awesome, it has incredible functionality, it allows me to have the freedom of BT but still allows me to use all of my wired gear, the radsone support is amazing, and it has and will continue to save me a lot of money.


----------



## Devodonaldson

Koolpep said:


> I agree that this is general consensus - and I agree on the plenty of exceptions - which is my point.  What good is the consensus if there are plenty of exceptions, haha.
> 
> Anyhow - I hear you and as a rule of thump it's ok but people shouldn't take it as gospel.


Most of the people that ask are also asking about low cost, standard implemented DAC chips without special tuning, etc. In those applications, the previously mentioned impressions ring true nearly all the time. Sabaj, Audioquest, Oppo portable, hifimediy. This are pretty close to plug and play with non-signature changing amplification stages. Once you get into high level DAP implementation or desktop with various amp components, that's where you get changes from the generalizations


----------



## Devodonaldson

RockStar2005 said:


> So just to be clear, if you use a USB-C to USB-C (both side male) cable, that's ok for Da3?
> 
> Well I downsample ALL my CD-Quality FLAC and Hi-Res FLAC albums/tracks that I buy to 256-512 kbps AAC b/c I've found through statistical fact and my own experience that you can't tell a difference, so for me lossy is fine just as long as it's not taken down to the sub-AAC level (aka mp3 lol). But what I've found in the past and even recent with BT is that you get a "veiled" sound vs. wired where it sounds open and clear. But it sounds like the ES100 b/c it's using LDAC and a wired connection to the headphones doesn't have that issue. *Would you (or anyone reading this) agree???*
> 
> ...


What a question. I'd go Da3, ES100 (for variability and different DAC implementation and amp staging), Da2. Da2 is is like Da3 light, so same sig but not as good. For the record, I'm a warm presentation fan. LDAC does not equal wired hi-res, but it's the best bluetooBl implwmwnimplem and is wholly acceptable as a good enough alternative for non-high end application. 4 filters and 10 band eq is awesome. Regarding your statsmwst of not being able to hear the difference with flac, I also notice you use poweramo, meaning Android SRC is still handling the handover of the audio. My device is pure bit-perfect, so I'm able to here little differences better Because the Android system is not touching the files at all. Just saying. Sabaj DACs are more neutral with sparkle. The DA3 with it's dual Q2C DACs and lack of compression is definitely the winner. USB-C is able to output enough power to power the DA3 without issue, but without bit-perfect playback, the differences aren't as clear. listening to Da3 on my bit-perfect z3 vs my Galaxy s9 was nowhere near the same. With s9 sounded better than from s9 but staging, sparkle, mid presence wasn't nearly as good, wide, as from my Z3. UAPP will do a better job with your locally stored files


----------



## peter123

Devodonaldson said:


> Very easy to tell the difference. Burr Brown is warmer, more musical. In general I find Sabre DACs detailed but cold. Not as smooth, but you hear the very top of the treble scale on each note



I'll have to resperespectfully disagree with these comparisons of chips. In my experience the chip used is just a very small part of what makes the final sound. I've got a lol of Sabre based dac's that sounds extremely different from each other, much more so than some Sabre based compared to Wolfson or AK based ones.


----------



## peter123

Koolpep said:


> My experience with DACs is that the generalizations:
> 
> Sabre - cool and bright
> Wolfson - warm
> ...



This is exactly my experience as well.


----------



## Devodonaldson

peter123 said:


> I'll have to resperespectfully disagree with these comparisons of chips. In my experience the chip used is just a very small part of what makes the final sound. I've got a lol of Sabre based dac's that sounds extremely different from each other, much more so than some Sabre based compared to Wolfson or AK based ones.


I further explained later that this is most twllite in cheaper applications that don't have really any good custom tuning added, for example Sabaj, or hifimediy application of Sabre DAC and Amp staging. No tuning added just plug and play for the most part


----------



## RockStar2005

peter123 said:


> I'll have to resperespectfully disagree with these comparisons of chips. In my experience the chip used is just a very small part of what makes the final sound. I've got a lol of Sabre based dac's that sounds extremely different from each other, much more so than some Sabre based compared to Wolfson or AK based ones.



Yeah, the overall implementation does matter a lot too. But it's hard to refer to or classify them by name. lol


----------



## RockStar2005

waynes world said:


> ES100 <> "veiled BT sound" lol
> 
> Well, at least for me. I don't have golden ears, and I haven't heard any high-end DAPS, but I was using a inexpensive usb dac (zuperdac) with my phone for a while, and the SQ made me happy but the functionality was a pain. I thought that I would need to get a high-end DAP, and I was under the assumption that BT sucked. But then I discovered the ES100, and all I can say is HALLELUJAH. To me it sounds awesome, it has incredible functionality, it allows me to have the freedom of BT but still allows me to use all of my wired gear, the radsone support is amazing, and it has and will continue to save me a lot of money.



What does <> mean?? lol 

Ok so how about this: ES100 vs. the Zuperdac, which one sounded better to you?


----------



## RockStar2005

scotvl said:


> The ES100 doesn't get it the way if that's what you're asking, it's hard to compare it to DAPs that cost hundreds more but it's pretty close unbelievably and an audiophile portable  bargain to be sure.



Ok, then if you don't feel it sounds veiled vs. other wired DACs, then that is yet another vote for the ES100!  lol

Thanks scotvl!


----------



## rkw

RockStar2005 said:


> What does <> mean?? lol


It means ≠


----------



## RockStar2005

rkw said:


> It means ≠



Ahh ok. GOOD!! lol 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

I still prefer the ESS Sabre to any other DAC, no amount of great service from Radsone, small and light, surprisingly powerful, delicate and functionally superior adaptor can change this for me.

One thing I've learned from this entire ES100 thread is that compatibility of components is the thing.

ESS  9018 and higher DACs are by far the most detailed and precise DAC available and since there had been nothing this detailed before it, it has completely changed my perspective on sound and what can be achieved - it's also opened my mind to other possibilities since, because I was so wrong about things before it.

Sometimes, like with my Symphonio Dragon 2+, though, there just isn't enough precision available for the differences in DACs to be noticed and the balanced connection and using 2 independent DAC/Amps provided by the ES100 actually give them a lively veil (that velvet smoothness) that is fun to listen to - it sounds better than trying to achieve precision only by using say the output of my V20, Sabre all the way and not a good match for these portable headphones.

It's the match and purpose that matters, when I'm at home, I want transparency and musicality that so far, only the ESS Sabre chips of 9018 and above can offer, especially with reference class headphones.

Just my opinion.


----------



## RockStar2005

Devodonaldson said:


> What a question. I'd go Da3, ES100 (for variability and different DAC implementation and amp staging), Da2. Da2 is is like Da3 light, so same sig but not as good. For the record, I'm a warm presentation fan. LDAC does not equal wired hi-res, but it's the best bluetooBl implwmwnimplem and is wholly acceptable as a good enough alternative for non-high end application. 4 filters and 10 band eq is awesome. Regarding your statsmwst of not being able to hear the difference with flac, I also notice you use poweramo, meaning Android SRC is still handling the handover of the audio. My device is pure bit-perfect, so I'm able to here little differences better Because the Android system is not touching the files at all. Just saying. Sabaj DACs are more neutral with sparkle. The DA3 with it's dual Q2C DACs and lack of compression is definitely the winner. USB-C is able to output enough power to power the DA3 without issue, but without bit-perfect playback, the differences aren't as clear. listening to Da3 on my bit-perfect z3 vs my Galaxy s9 was nowhere near the same. With s9 sounded better than from s9 but staging, sparkle, mid presence wasn't nearly as good, wide, as from my Z3. UAPP will do a better job with your locally stored files



Ok. Then I guess it's Da3 and ES100 for me to try out!! lol

Well when you say LDAC doesn't equal wired Hi-Res, do you mean that in terms of "numbers" or in actual AUDIBLE differences you yourself have noticed?? lol

Yeah I've been through this with others here on Head-Fi. I don't know why ppl still say that, but the fact is, the Quad DAC is FULLY enabled when I'm using Poweramp. So I don't understand why ppl still think the Snapdragon chip is at play here? The Quad DAC, when enabled, handles all audio playback duties itself. That is the whole point of having it. On other phones I WOULD agree with you, but not in this case. (You can actually enable/disable the Quad DAC setup in Settings, and it only shows up when you plug in via the headphone jack.)

I compared Poweramp with UAPP using nearly equal EQ settings, and I COULD NOT hear a difference, and I really tried too. And yes, I have great hearing. lol I've seen the stats, talked to ppl on here who know way more about audio than I ever will, and have done my own blind ABX tests. So I purposely downsample all my Hi-Res files to AAC for that very reason, and they sound just as great. No differences at all (just as long as it stays above mp3-level). But everyone's entitled to their own opinion. lol 

Yeah the Z3 which I also had I believe had a Dual DAC setup, and was a great sounding phone for its time! From what I found out just earlier today, the Samsung phones are a two-sided coin. The ones in the U.S. are crap for sound b/c they only use the DAC found on the Snapdragon chip, which is integrated, which you and I know is NOT an audio-friendly word. lol Meanwhile, the international ones all use Exynos chips. But the important difference there is those Exynos-based Samsung phones all have either Wolfson or I believe the newer ones use Cirrus DACs and also have stronger amps than the U.S. versions as well. I would LOVE to get an Exynos-based Samsung phone to try it out, but the issue is those phones don't work 100% with the U.S.-based networks, so reception quality would be diminished, which is unacceptable to me. So that's why I don't buy them, and also, that's why I don't get the newer Sony phones either: same reason! They are too cheap to certify VoLTE with T-Mobile here, and so, I get no access to Band 12, which is like one of the strongest bands, if I use their phones. Even though I REALLY LOVE Sony Xperia phones (I owned yeah the Z3 and later X Performance, which was just ok), that is too much to give up. My LG V30 is awesome though so whatever I guess. lol 

"With s9 sounded better than from s9"...............come again? lol

Thanks for the info!


----------



## RockStar2005

PiSkyHiFi said:


> I still prefer the ESS Sabre to any other DAC, no amount of great service from Radsone, small and light, surprisingly powerful, delicate and functionally superior adaptor can change this for me.
> 
> One thing I've learned from this entire ES100 thread is that compatibility of components is the thing.
> 
> ...



Yeah, and the V30 has the ES9218P chip, so I'm sure that's even better. And then the V40 will I'm sure have an even newer chip as well when it comes out in October.


----------



## tuckers

IT definitely does not sound veiled!



RockStar2005 said:


> Ok, then if you don't feel it sounds veiled vs. other wired DACs, then that is yet another vote for the ES100!  lol
> 
> Thanks scotvl!


----------



## RockStar2005

tuckers said:


> IT definitely does not sound veiled!



Haha excellent!! 

Thx!!


----------



## motor2110

Will HWA support (LHDC) be added? As it is done in Fiio BTR3. To get around Android restrictions on Aptx HD / LDAC


----------



## rkw

motor2110 said:


> Will HWA support (LHDC) be added? As it is done in Fiio BTR3. To get around Android restrictions on Aptx HD / LDAC


Why bother? Currently only 7 devices support it (6 Huawei phones and the BTR3): https://www.hwa-lhdc.org/product


----------



## motor2110

The Fiio Music application on any smartphone is sent to the HWA (LHDC). Aptx HD / LDAC support is not available for many.


----------



## afico (Sep 12, 2018)

EDIT


----------



## afico

i was wondering if buying this little gem ..my old Fiio X5 2nd gen could become useless..regarding the sound quality


----------



## scotvl

afico said:


> i was wondering if buying this little gem ..my old Fiio X5 2nd gen could become useless..regarding the sound quality


I wouldn't say it is useless but I haven't booted mine up since I removed my 128gb micro SD of music from it and put it in my LG G6 to pair with the ES100 over 6 months ago.


----------



## waynes world

scotvl said:


> I wouldn't say it is useless but I haven't booted mine up since I removed my 128gb micro SD of music from it and put it in my LG G6 to pair with the ES100 over 6 months ago.



I think you just said "useless"


----------



## scotvl

waynes world said:


> I think you just said "useless"


Lol I guess I did, I'm still not getting rid of it though. I've been eying up the new iBasso dx120 but I don't have golden ears either and I'm pretty content with the ES100s clean energetic signature and portability for now.


----------



## waynes world

scotvl said:


> Lol I guess I did, I'm still not getting rid of it though. I've been eying up the new iBasso dx120 but I don't have golden ears either and I'm pretty content with the ES100s clean energetic signature and portability for now.



Yup. For many of us, the ES100 is good enough to use instead of much more expense gear. And instead of feeling like we are making big sacrifices, we are instead rather content with how good the ES100 sounds.


----------



## Elzizo

waynes world said:


> Yup. For many of us, the ES100 is good enough to use instead of much more expense gear. And instead of feeling like we are making big sacrifices, we are instead rather content with how good the ES100 sounds.


Amen


----------



## waynes world

RockStar2005 said:


> Ok so how about this: ES100 vs. the Zuperdac, which one sounded better to you?



Good question. Someone like @peter123 with better ears than me would be better to ask. But I wanted to do some testing for my own edification.

Main parameters:

Use the below excellent Pineapple Thief tune in FLAC (16/44100):



Comparison 1: Samsung S7, Zuperdac as USB DAC vs ES100 in BT mode (LDAC)
- Samsung S7
- UAPP (Usb Audio Player Pro)
- no EQ or other skullduggery
- headphones: Nighthawks
- Zuperdac: sounds damn good. I forgot how good it sounds.
- ES100: sounds excellent as well
- I'll give the edge to the Zuperdac in USB DAC mode. I think I'm hearing a bit better separation, depth, and bass/drum impact. 

Comparison 2:
- same as above, but with 1More Triple Driver Over Ear (H1707) headphones
- too close to call - they both sound awesome

Comparison 3: Samsung S7, Zuperdac as USB DAC vs ES100 as USB DAC
- I couldn't get this working, but maybe try again later (but, I would never do this anyway, so I don't really care).

Comparison 4: Laptop (windows 7), Zuperdac as USB vs ES100 as USB DAC
- windows 7
- foobar 2000, using "laidback" configuration
- for ES100, need to convert to 48KHZ (looking forward to the firmware upgrade!)
- headphones: Nighthawks and 1More H1707's
- the edge goes to the ES100. More dynamic, clarity & extension.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

I haven't had a lot of time with the BTR3 yet and although I do like it, the ES100 beats it in most ways because of the options for single and balanced outputs and just the app in general. As far as audio quality I've only tried out AAC from my iPhone with Spotify on my Andromedas and there is a difference.  I think the bass sounds cleaner and tighter on the ES100 but considering the Andromedas can be picky, its hard to tell whats at fault there.

If Fiio were to release an app as good as the ES100 then they'd be looking at some real competition considering the build quality of the BTR3 and the lower price point.  I understand the inherit differences between a company like Fiio and Radsone making a similar device but the BTR3 is very nicely designed with a metal and glass build that feels solid and svelte in the hands.  The buttons while fewer are easier to find and press.  I prefer having the separate toggles switches for volume and next/prev but I'd really like individual arrow buttons for next/prev while keeping a toggle for volume.  I also really like having USB C on the BTR3 as well as the jack located on the bottom next to it.

I'm still very loyal to my ES100 and have really followed and appreciated the growth of the device in its software here on headfi.  I just wanted to have a backup device for other things while seeing what the competition is doing so I could get a better understanding of what the ES100 could be by the end and it was easy to pick up for the price. In fact the one thing that could really hurt the ES100 is the day one pricing of the BTR3 that is lower than the cost of the ES100 on sale.

It would probably be more difficult for a company like Radsone to make an all metal/glass build like Fiio opted for but it is one of the standout features of the BTR3 in comparison for me not looking at the audio because they support nearly all of the same audio codecs.  In the end it is whats inside that matters here and even though I much prefer the design and construction of the BTR3, the ES100 is leaps ahead in progress from the optional outputs, the app, and their ability to work with and support the community here.


----------



## waynes world

Coconut Wireles said:


> I haven't had a lot of time with the BTR3 yet and although I do like it, the ES100 beats it in most ways because of the options for single and balanced outputs and just the app in general. As far as audio quality I've only tried out AAC from my iPhone with Spotify on my Andromedas and there is a difference.  I think the bass sounds cleaner and tighter on the ES100 but considering the Andromedas can be picky, its hard to tell whats at fault there.
> 
> If Fiio were to release an app as good as the ES100 then they'd be looking at some real competition considering the build quality of the BTR3 and the lower price point.  I understand the inherit differences between a company like Fiio and Radsone making a similar device but the BTR3 is very nicely designed with a metal and glass build that feels solid and svelte in the hands.  The buttons while fewer are easier to find and press.  I prefer having the separate toggles switches for volume and next/prev but I'd really like individual arrow buttons for next/prev while keeping a toggle for volume.  I also really like having USB C on the BTR3 as well as the jack located on the bottom next to it.
> 
> ...



Thanks. The dealbreaker with the BTR3 for a lot of people will be the battery life. Let us know how the battery life is for you.


----------



## RockStar2005

waynes world said:


> Good question. Someone like @peter123 with better ears than me would be better to ask. But I wanted to do some testing for my own edification.
> 
> Main parameters:
> 
> ...




Interesting wayne! So sounds like Zuperdac was better vs. ES100 when ES100 was in LDAC BT, but when completely wired, the ES100 is better. Ok. Some have said even in LDAC BT the ES100 outdoes like the $200 DFR and Sabaj Da2 (one even said Da3 too). I think in the end I'm gonna have to compare the Da3 to the ES100 to see who is better, whenever that time comes (I'm still fine with my LG V30 and it's Quad DAC and super insane strong amp lol). 

I know from checking out the app that you can enable the single or double. It's interesting to note that both the Zuperdac and the ES100 have the same ES9018K2M DAC(s), but the Zuperdac only has one. Its advantage though (at least in your trials) was that it's utilizing a fully wired setup. 

One question, did you enable the Dual DAC mode on the ES100 via the Radsone app?


----------



## waynes world

RockStar2005 said:


> Interesting wayne! So sounds like Zuperdac was better vs. ES100 when ES100 was in LDAC BT,



With the Nighthawks I thought so, but with the 1more's I couldn't decide. And who knows - maybe if I was to do that test again, I'd hear it differently. Such are my ears lol.



> I know from checking out the app that you can enable the single or double. It's interesting to note that both the Zuperdac and the ES100 have the same ES9018K2M DAC(s), but the Zuperdac only has one. Its advantage though (at least in your trials) was that it's utilizing a fully wired setup.



The ES100 has AK4375a DACs.



> One question, did you enable the Dual DAC mode on the ES100 via the Radsone app?



Let's see.. dual (forgot to check)


----------



## RockStar2005

waynes world said:


> With the Nighthawks I thought so, but with the 1more's I couldn't decide. And who knows - maybe if I was to do that test again, I'd hear it differently. Such are my ears lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm ok. lol So not sure then it seems on which is better. 

Oh yes it does have AK4375a. I dunno where I saw different when I checked.

Ok dial confirmed? Ok. Thx.


----------



## Coconut Wireles (Sep 12, 2018)

waynes world said:


> Thanks. The dealbreaker with the BTR3 for a lot of people will be the battery life. Let us know how the battery life is for you.


I haven't used a full power cycle yet but I believe I remember seeing that the 11 hours quoted by Fiio came from using AAC which I have been using so far.  I can't imagine getting 11 hours considering how much I've used it so far and how much battery I have left according to my iPhone.  Off hand I would estimate 8-9 hours  which is still ok to me but this device desperately needs an app.

I'd really like to see the ES100 with an aluminum build and better buttons.


----------



## RockStar2005

Coconut Wireles said:


> I'd really like to see the ES100 with an aluminum build and better buttons.



Even though I haven't seen it in person yet, me too. I wouldn't mind paying a little more for that as well.


----------



## Mouseman (Sep 12, 2018)

waynes world said:


> Thanks. The dealbreaker with the BTR3 for a lot of people will be the battery life. Let us know how the battery life is for you.


I think the lack of a balanced output is the deal-breaker for me. I know Fiio has said they're working on it for a future product, but I wish they'd hurry up. I have the uBTR and I'm not sure the BTR3 is a major leap forward.

I'll second the call for better buttons on the ES100. I hate how small the power button is and how close it is to the balanced out. Really poor design.


----------



## MisterMudd

RockStar2005 said:


> One question, did you enable the Dual DAC mode on the ES100 via the Radsone app?


How to please. Can't find this. Thx


----------



## rkw

RockStar2005 said:


> One question, did you enable the Dual DAC mode on the ES100 via the Radsone app?





MisterMudd said:


> How to please. Can't find this. Thx


On the home screen, tap on Output. I believe dual mode is the default setting.


----------



## Koolpep

rkw said:


> On the home screen, tap on Output. I believe dual mode is the default setting.



It's not dual DAC mode but DualDrive Technology.

This is always on. However the current can be set to 1x and 2x which does increase the available peak voltage, as far as I understand this.

Hence the remark on the setting:
Both 2.5mm 1x voltage and 2.5mm 2x voltage would provide the same performance. The only difference is the voltage limit.

Cheers,


----------



## rkw

Koolpep said:


> It's not dual DAC mode but DualDrive Technology.
> 
> This is always on. However the current can be set to 1x and 2x which does increase the available peak voltage, as far as I understand this.
> 
> ...


I see. Thanks for the correction. The answer to @RockStar2005 and @MisterMudd's question is that the ES100 is always running dual DACs.

The DualDrive allows selecting 1x or 2x current for single-ended output, or 1x or 2x voltage for balanced output. This whitepaper describes DualDrive: https://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/fb72a4_f6e284067322400193a13fd9a863e4ce.pdf


----------



## SubMash

Koolpep said:


> It's not dual DAC mode but DualDrive Technology.
> 
> This is always on. However the current can be set to 1x and 2x which does increase the available peak voltage, as far as I understand this.
> 
> ...


It is dual dac mode. They just either work to support each other (playing the same in unbalanced mode) or split to play left/right channel in balanced mode.
Balanced mode has a limiter for voltage - it's just a limiter, for some reason fixed one. With new firmware we are waiting for adjustable limiter.
Unbalanced mode switches off 1 dac-amp completely since they both play same thing.

In this dual current mode they just decreasing load 2x (and by that effectively decreasing output impedance 2x) on each amplifier, so that it has lower THD and has less chance of current saturation.


----------



## sideways (Sep 13, 2018)

New firmware!!

Latest Version 1.4.0 (Sep. 13, 2018) - it works with App v1.8.0 or over

- Fixed occasional multi-point pairing failure issue
- Optional 2nd device reconnection
- Added USB DAC 44.1KHz support
- Added USB DAC 24-bit support (macOS only)
- Added max. volume limit option
- Added EQ headroom option
- HFP option (for old Android devices)
- Minor bug fix on voice call volume control
- Better antenna sharing with Wi-Fi


----------



## 435279

Thank you.



sideways said:


> New firmware!!
> 
> - Added USB DAC 44.1KHz support



This sounds great to me


----------



## dhomes

I have these, I'd say is the best sounding bluetooth sound i've heard.

Does not get my hifiman 4xx loud enough on the standard 3.5 port. But drive my 6xx nicely over the 2.5 balanced port.

Use the little thing while walking / jogging with a momentum v1

At work as a USB DAC/AMP with either my P5s, Custom grados or Momentum and it does wonders for the price  ($99)

Very happy with the purchase


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

New firmware 1.40, I'm getting a dropout (interruption with a silent gap, then continues where it left off) in sound every 30 seconds to a couple of minutes or so using AptX HD... HD jitter on/off still the same gap

I might have to revert back to 1.32


----------



## dhomes

PiSkyHiFi said:


> New firmware 1.40, I'm getting a dropout (interruption with a silent gap, then continues where it left off) in sound every 30 seconds to a couple of minutes or so using AptX HD... HD jitter on/off still the same gap
> 
> I might have to revert back to 1.32



Yeah have not done any updates on it yet, the app does sure pop the question up to do so, may skip 1.4 after reading this


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

dhomes said:


> Yeah have not done any updates on it yet, the app does sure pop the question up to do so, may skip 1.4 after reading this



The preamp control is very basic, offering :
1: -6 dB digital with + 6dB analog
2: -6 dB digital
3. -12 dB digital with +12 dB analog
4. -12 dB digital

I don't need this - nothing automatic about it.

I tried adjusting buffer length (between 7 and 10), oversampling and EQ) all of them have a skip in sound every 30 seconds to a minute or 2.

I have reverted to 1.32 for now, there is something added that allows you to choose the HFP compatible version number for Android - I haven't changed that.

There are extra options for Bluetooth multi point, haven't tried this yet either.

I'll wait for the bugfixes.


----------



## 435279

PiSkyHiFi said:


> New firmware 1.40, I'm getting a dropout (interruption with a silent gap, then continues where it left off) in sound every 30 seconds to a couple of minutes or so using AptX HD... HD jitter on/off still the same gap
> 
> I might have to revert back to 1.32



I just tried this I get the same drop-out its less than a second every once in a while.

Its not a problem for me though as I usually use LDAC, which seems OK so far.


----------



## trinilove

Hi there, newbie here, just wanna ask if I connect my non aptx xaomi phone to es100 thru Bluetooth..would I get an aptx signal?...sorry for noobie question


----------



## 499916

Just updated and I'm also getting the drop outs.  Tried multiple settings and nothing fixes it.  Lets see how long it takes Radsone to respond to the bug.  Doubly disappointed now as I didn't get 24bit usb (Mac only???) and got an update with dropouts..  Bummer!  How could they not find this bug when all of us find it within minutes of use???

V20
android 7


----------



## RockStar2005

rkw said:


> I see. Thanks for the correction. The answer to @RockStar2005 and @MisterMudd's question is that the ES100 is always running dual DACs.
> 
> The DualDrive allows selecting 1x or 2x current for single-ended output, or 1x or 2x voltage for balanced output. This whitepaper describes DualDrive: https://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/fb72a4_f6e284067322400193a13fd9a863e4ce.pdf



Ohhhhhh ok! lol Thanks for clarifying rkw!!


----------



## monsieurfromag3

trinilove said:


> Hi there, newbie here, just wanna ask if I connect my non aptx xaomi phone to es100 thru Bluetooth..would I get an aptx signal?...sorry for noobie question


Hey there!
Unfortunately no, both the source and the sink (the receptor) need to support aptX.


----------



## RockStar2005

monsieurfromag3 said:


> Hey there!
> Unfortunately no, both the source and the sink (the receptor) need to support aptX.



Not sure on iPhone, but any Android phone running on Oreo 8.0+ will have LDAC on it already. So anyone with Android and 8.0+ SHOULD just go ahead and use LDAC ftw.


----------



## trinilove

monsieurfromag3 said:


> Hey there!
> Unfortunately no, both the source and the sink (the receptor) need to support aptX.


Thanks...I guess I have to replace my phone then..not sure if it would be better if I buy a new phone or a dap..I normally stream thru spotify


----------



## 499916

(zcus) said:


> Just updated and I'm also getting the drop outs.  Tried multiple settings and nothing fixes it.  Lets see how long it takes Radsone to respond to the bug.  Doubly disappointed now as I didn't get 24bit usb (Mac only???) and got an update with dropouts..  Bummer!  How could they not find this bug when all of us find it within minutes of use???
> 
> V20
> android 7



Just tried disabling aptX-HD and enabled regular aptX and the dropouts have gone away.. but now the sound quality is noticeably inferior.. I guess its a buffer issue.


----------



## monsieurfromag3 (Sep 13, 2018)

trinilove said:


> Thanks...I guess I have to replace my phone then..not sure if it would be better if I buy a new phone or a dap..I normally stream thru spotify


LDAC is a great alternative if your phone got the Oreo update as @RockStar2005 said, otherwise switching from the Xiaomi to an AAC, aptX, aptX HD or LDAC certified phone will really unleash the ES100. For Spotify aptX or AAC is enough, and even if you switch to Tidal Hi-fi the improvements with higher-performance codecs will be non-existent to negligible and only audible on top-tier, fast, detail-oriented headphones or iems.


----------



## jaymo

Hi - I’m really interested in the ES100 but wonder what I can pair it with to get the best of two different uses. I’ll use decent IEMs and an iPhone X with it (sorry - no option on the phone). 

As a wireless option, ES100 plus headphones makes sense, but if I’m travelling and want better sound, how can I get the most from the ES100? All the music on my phone is 44.1k/16bit ALAC files.

I thought I read a review of a Bluetooth adapter that will read files from a memory stick via bi-directional USB - will the Radsone do that?

AAC conversion seems like the weakest part of the chain. Is the best sound quality just to omit the ES100 and plug direct to the iPhone X when I want the quality improvement? Or better still, DFR into iPhone X?

Any comparisons appreciated.


----------



## waynes world

sideways said:


> New firmware!!
> 
> Latest Version 1.4.0 (Sep. 13, 2018) - it works with App v1.8.0 or over
> 
> ...



"Added USB DAC 44.1KHz support". Most awesome @wslee! The gift that keeps on giving


----------



## waynes world

Mouseman said:


> I think the lack of a balanced output is the deal-breaker for me. I know Fiio has said they're working on it for a future product, but I wish they'd hurry up. I have the uBTR and I'm not sure the BTR3 is a major leap forward.



Right. Allow me to clarify. Before getting the ES100, the dealbreakers relating to a BT receiver would have been (a) SQ and (b) battery life. Now that I've been spoiled by the ES100, there are a lot of potential dealbreakers 



> I'll second the call for better buttons on the ES100. I hate how small the power button is and how close it is to the balanced out. Really poor design.



Yes, the power button and the other buttons are challenging to use. If a future FW update allows for button mapping, I'll be taking advantage of that. But the buttons are about my only niggle. Well, and a stronger clip. Maybe in a future version. Fwiw I don't mind the plastic construction. Yes, an aluminum body would be more premium feeling, but potentially at the expense of durability, weight and BT reception.


----------



## scotvl (Sep 13, 2018)

trinilove said:


> Thanks...I guess I have to replace my phone then..not sure if it would be better if I buy a new phone or a dap..I normally stream thru spotify



I still use my 4 year old note 4 as my everyday phone because I love the screen size and amoled screen but I use a used lg g6 as my music transport via Ldac to the ES100 and I couldn't be happier with such a cheap versatile budget audiophile portable set up. See if you can pick up a used phone that is upgradable to android Oreo for Ldac support and you'll be all set.


----------



## scotvl (Sep 13, 2018)

jaymo said:


> Hi - I’m really interested in the ES100 but wonder what I can pair it with to get the best of two different uses. I’ll use decent IEMs and an iPhone X with it (sorry - no option on the phone).
> 
> As a wireless option, ES100 plus headphones makes sense, but if I’m travelling and want better sound, how can I get the most from the ES100? All the music on my phone is 44.1k/16bit ALAC files.
> 
> ...


AAC codec is comparable to aptx hd on the ES100 to me but the Ldac update added a bit more transparency, you should still be impressed with the best bluetooth signal you've probably ever heard and developer device support if you pick one up.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

First, when we get LDAC, we get a rather BS diagram that's supposed to demonstrate just how much more brilliant it is than the other codecs, despite using a single sine wave - standard practice for a DSP application, but completely useless for information compression and reveals only how the codecs handle the most simple base case and nothing else - the diagram seems to have been chosen because it happens to show Sony's LDAC as being close to perfect - I suspect this was done to satisfy Sony, because it doesn't actually represent anything close to a real world situation.

Honestly, I don't doubt that LDAC can achieve a better sound quality, but my phone supports AptX HD in hardware, doesn't overly drain the phone battery and has great connectivity, I am happy with it until my phone gets the Oreo updates, may even keep using it for the above reasons.

I am assuming Radsone would be regression testing with AptX HD as well, but now it seems possible they didn't even try it with the latest firmware.

I really hope that after selling this product on the promise of AptX HD, they don't simply ignore it because they're in the Sony way.

I have reverted back to 1.32 fw for now, it's fine, but seriously, get it together, you don't add features only to break major functionality.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

OK, so after my rather assertive post about AptX HD and the new 1.40 firmware experiencing dropouts, @wslee actually let me try a version 1.41 bugfix for this straight away...

Yep, you did it Radsone, it's been playing for a solid 10 minutes now with AptX HD without any skipping.

I realise this is a kind of experimental approach to product development, so far, you appear to be outshining all other small companies in terms of support.

Thank you!


----------



## Lunar Eclipse

@wslee is on it. I'm a fan! For the first time ever I'm jealous of mac os users with their sweet, sweet 24bit ES usb dac. The volume limiter and 44khz compatability is much appreciated.



PiSkyHiFi said:


> OK, so after my rather assertive post about AptX HD and the new 1.40 firmware experiencing dropouts, @wslee actually let me try a version 1.41 bugfix for this straight away...
> 
> Yep, you did it Radsone, it's been playing for a solid 10 minutes now with AptX HD without any skipping.
> 
> ...


----------



## rxe16144

This post might help for dual Dac operation.


----------



## 435279

F/W 1.4.1 is available on the website for everyone now.


----------



## SubMash (Sep 14, 2018)

Update is great - maximum volume limit is great (do you still need 1x/2x voltage mode though?). 44.1kHz on USB is great - most music is 44.1. Keep up the good work.

But, I have to say - with things like EQ headroom it becomes more and more complicated and doesn't make sense - keep adding buttons works only for some time.
And generally, the usability concept requires to rework to make the same functionality more simple and accessible.

Few suggestions:
1. Stop using menu function tabs + bottom tabs. There is no clear logic why one thing is in left tab, another in bottom one and some functions accessible in both.
2. Device connection tab should be eliminated - if I've connected BT device for sound - it should work with it. If there are 2 at the same time - let me choose by their BT name. But for most people it's only 1 - don't show them anything about it.
3. Use only 1 concept of functions access.
4. Use checkboxes instead of radio buttons where both things can work (like EQ preamp or charger actions).
5. Remember output level estimator settings per device, not per app.
6. Instead of EQ preamp + settings of pre/post amp just make this: NEVER allow digital clipping by any amp settings. Who wants that? Just always do digital preamp down to highest peak on EQ and always try to set back volume in analog on same xx dB. Limit maximum analog volume based on that, obviously.
7. Make some kind of digital normalizer with automatic instant limiter (allow to define delay of volume going up, speed of going up and dB of maximum amplification) - for low sensitivity high impedance headphones it's useful. Certainly, this thing should work before EQ.
8. Move help topics out of UI - (?) button was working great for that. If it's article - make it as a link, not a text in UI.
9. Resort things in UI - what USB DAC or jitter cleaner settings do in BT settings and why BT pairing is not in BT settings? Really - make the whole list of functions and 3 levels of grouping - tab, group, element. Rethink it from the beginning. It's time for that.
10. Remove this output lock - always have it locked. Considering dangers - automatic output selection is a bad function that nobody needs. Make simple selector - balanced/unbalanced and somewhere in power group add a checkbox for unbalanced power savings to use 1 amp only to save power.
11. Change charger actions to 2 dropdowns of what to do in case charger connected and disconnected: Keep State, On, Off.
12. Make checkbox "Set this phone volume to maximum automatically after ES100 connected" instead of source volume slider.

Anyway, avoid clutter - people who keep getting new functions maybe happy with new functions, but you need to sell more devices to new people and aside of apparent outlook change to fight with BTR3 - you really need to make app friendly for newcomers. Now it scares new people. But it's easy to fix.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi (Sep 14, 2018)

SubMash said:


> Update is great - maximum volume limit is great (do you still need 1x/2x voltage mode though?). 44.1kHz on USB is great - most music is 44.1. Keep up the good work.
> 
> But, I have to say - with things like EQ headroom it becomes more and more complicated and doesn't make sense - keep adding buttons works only for some time.
> And generally, the usability concept requires to rework to make the same functionality more simple and accessible.
> ...



I agree with much of this, especially point 7 - this is what I was expecting from an automatic gain limiter, needs to analyse the source signal in real-time comparing to the output from the preamp and eq and reduce the volume instantly to prevent clipping, restoring the requested set volume upon next track.

I also agree that it's getting cluttered, but I would like to see you reduce it down yourselves instead of taking direction from us about that, just keep it simple and reduce to functional requirements - or leave it as is without going further into complex settings.

By implementing Auto Gain Protection, much of this new clutter can be removed.

Edit: Actually Auto Gain Protection doesn't need to compare the source signal, just needs to evaluate the output from the preamp and EQ as it's being generated, if it clips, record the maximum clip and then adjust the preamp accordingly and reevaluate that frame with the new preamp value - keep doing this throughout the track, reducing the preamp to prevent clipping, reevaluating any frame that does clip.


----------



## Matarro (Sep 14, 2018)

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Is it notifications?



Might have been but it suddenly sorted itself out without me doing anything. I had a few days off from work (which is why I forgot to reply here) and didn't use that phone and when I got back it worked like it should. I haven't changed anything in settings but there was an update on my huawei so might have been that. Haven't had time to update the app either.



SubMash said:


> Apparently, your second phone makes short click noise and it's a nature of dual connected BT - it will pause your other phone playing to try to play first one.



Well, it makes no sounds but it does vibrate when I unlock it so maybe it was that. It still vibrates though but now the sound doesn't stop.

Thank you both for the help although it resolved itself. This has been mildly annoying for weeks so I'm glad it's gone.


----------



## SubMash

What will happen if I will select 24 bit MacOS connection and will connect to PC? Can somehow ES100 detect that 24 bit is not working and switch to 16 bit automatically every time it's connected to USB audio output? Then you just don't nee that selector at all. Who doesn't want 24 bit if it's for free?


----------



## SubMash (Sep 14, 2018)

I suggest this UI. No bottom tabs.

*Left menu:*
(Device selector similar to android google drive account selector if several available)
Home
Settings
Help (one structured manual)
Support tickets
Feature requests (Public with voting and commenting)
Where to buy
About us

*In Home:*
Balanced/unbalanced output selector
Volume slider with volume info: Vpp, Vrms, mW, dB SPL, dBu, dBV. Settings button:
Maximum Volume limit
Balance Left/Right
Headphones impedance and sensitivity inputs
Volume auto gain - Gain, Speed, Delay. Show visually results.
This phone digital volume
Set this phone digital volume to maximum if device is connected.
Ambient volume slider from zero
Tones volumes (auto test during change like in Windows)
Mic auto gain - gain, speed, delay​Bluetooth codec, bitrate, resolution display. Settings button:
BT Sources Management (Device list with names, codecs and profiles used, and reconnect action - never, on start, automatic, define acceptable codecs. Same place one device is default for new ones. Button reset all to default. Button to forget source.)
Use legacy HFP 1.5 Hands Free Profile for old phones
Disable Bluetooth Jitter Cleaner
Bluetooth Buffer length (locked with LDAC)​EQ (EQ templates selector with tiny thumbnail showing FR gains). Settings button:
Parametric EQ setup - up to 10 points movable across zoomable frequency band - click one point and it allows to input below Gain, Freq, Q or remove point. Click empty place, adds new point. Allow to move points including changing order between them. Add smoothing slider that remembers how to unsmooth current action. Allow to change all standard templates including their names and reset back if necessary (in the name change dialog). Direct play checkbox instead of EQ off.
DAC oversampling selector
DCT Digital filter amount slider
Headphones Crossfeed amount slider
Antialiasing Filter with pictures of FR and impulse.​
*In Settings:*
Device info: f/w version (warning if newer available), h/w version, software version (warning if newer available). 
Power Settings
Power off if no connection for XX minutes
Power off if no sound for XX minutes
Power off now​Charge Settings
When charger connected (Last State, On, Off)
When charger disconnected (Last State, On, Off)
Save battery life and charge to 80% only
Charge while connected to USB DAC​LED (RGB Color/OFF selector)
Not connected
Connected
Music playing
Charging​Keys mapping management (standard templates to select with a definition for each button on click/double click/long press. Ability to change any template.)
Reset to Factory Defaults (also how to do by pressing buttons on the device)

So, that fits all current functions. I've checked. And less clutter.


----------



## mhoopes (Sep 14, 2018)

Looking forward to v1.8.0 in iOS. the V1.4.1 firmware is working for me (16/44.1 in Windows 7). The iOS 1.7.5 app works ok with the new firmware, though the analog volume slider didn't initially match the actual level until I tweaked it. Some settings were reset (DCT off,  oversampling off, buffer length = 0, EQ off). Perhaps 1.8.0 might have initialized differently, but it's not a big deal to me.

At some point, I'd like to see more than 4 custom EQ presets. I don't have any use for any of the pre-built ones (except FLAT), but I do have more than 4 headphones that I'd like to use with this device. Also, it would be nice if the Output Level Estimation could be linked to the active custom EQ setting (have impedance/sensitivity settings for each).

[edit] Another possibility: have an option to link a couple of the custom EQ presets to the bal/unbal configurations, respectively. I have two earphones that I currently am alternating here that are of those two persuasions.

I agree with most of SubMash's recommendations. #7 would be a great feature, if executed well - does the ES100 have sufficient hardware resource to add this?. There's a function like that in the 3rd-party Equalizer iOS app, and I used it there (before I got the ES100). It's helpful with mixed-album playlists, for sure. EQ preamp levels are quite disparate between my FiiO FH5 and Sennheiser HD 650, but I have a couple of tracks that cost me a few dB of the gain needed to volume-match the two.


----------



## Wiz33

I wonder why they have 24bit support for MacOS but not from PC when you're using the unit as a DAC?


----------



## Darkestred (Sep 14, 2018)

Update for me really messed with the eq settings.  I was once able to just use my players eq settings and turn the es100 to flat.  However, before the update i tried with both eqs on and the music sounded rather neat but never distored.  I currently do not listen to it with both set but both are on. Last night while working out i had to shut down my apps eq due to distortion.  What setting am i missing? I guess it's not a huge deal as i did all the eq'ing in the es100 app and all is ok.


----------



## 499916

My guess is the firmware is only capable of using one OS, and they chose MAC..  if that is the case they should have separate firmware for windows users and mac users.


----------



## SubMash

(zcus) said:


> My guess is the firmware is only capable of using one OS, and they chose MAC..  if that is the case they should have separate firmware for windows users and mac users.


No, they were not supposed to be able to do it at all. What they did is already a hack. And it only works in the very special condition they stated. It's not about choice.


----------



## Koolpep (Sep 14, 2018)

Wiz33 said:


> I wonder why they have 24bit support for MacOS but not from PC when you're using the unit as a DAC?





(zcus) said:


> My guess is the firmware is only capable of using one OS, and they chose MAC..  if that is the case they should have separate firmware for windows users and mac users.





SubMash said:


> No, they were not supposed to be able to do it at all. What they did is already a hack. And it only works in the very special condition they stated. It's not about choice.



I GUESS:

Mac OS supports High Speed Audio Class 2 out of the box since 2010, Linux as well, Windows - well, does not.

I have never had to install any driver on my Mac for any DAC, but on my Windows Machine I had to quite often.

https://www.computeraudiophile.com/...ive-class-2-usb-audio-support-wait-what-r647/


----------



## rkw

Darkestred said:


> Update for me really messed with the eq settings.  I was once able to just use my players eq settings and turn the es100 to flat.


Are you turning on ES100 eq and setting it to flat? Why don't you simply turn off its eq?


----------



## mhoopes

Koolpep said:


> I GUESS:
> 
> Mac OS supports High Speed Audio Class 2 out of the box since 2010, Linux as well, Windows - well, does not.
> 
> ...



USB Audio Class 1 supports 24-bit/96 KHz. Class 2 is 24/192. Windows 10 release 1703 and up now ship with Class 2 drivers:
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/drivers/audio/usb-2-0-audio-drivers


----------



## Koolpep

mhoopes said:


> USB Audio Class 1 supports 24-bit/96 KHz. Class 2 is 24/192. Windows 10 release 1703 and up now ship with Class 2 drivers:
> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/drivers/audio/usb-2-0-audio-drivers



Yeah amazing how it took MS so long for a standard that’s around for decades. 

Anyhow. It’s just a guess that it’s related to that.


----------



## peter123

Koolpep said:


> Yeah amazing how it took MS so long for a standard that’s around for decades.
> 
> Anyhow. It’s just a guess that it’s related to that.



I'm also sure this is the reason.


----------



## Wiz33

Well, the thing is that all the Fiio Dac will support 24/96 without driver on Win PCs. But it is true that some will require driver like my Sony ZX300 and PHA-2A.


----------



## Darkestred

rkw said:


> Are you turning on ES100 eq and setting it to flat? Why don't you simply turn off its eq?



Yes.  It is flat.  I found that my eq settings would not take from my music app unless i turned on the eq on the es100.  Whether i had the es100 eq on or off it sounded fine but with the new update i cannot have the es100 and music app eq on at the same time nor can i have the eq on the es100 off with the music app on.  The latter i do not understand.  Perhaps i changed a setting and the device needs to be rebooted.  We will see tonight.


----------



## RockStar2005

Darkestred said:


> Yes.  It is flat.  I found that my eq settings would not take from my music app unless i turned on the eq on the es100.  Whether i had the es100 eq on or off it sounded fine but with the new update i cannot have the es100 and music app eq on at the same time nor can i have the eq on the es100 off with the music app on.  The latter i do not understand.  Perhaps i changed a setting and the device needs to be rebooted.  We will see tonight.



Yeah that's messed up. If I couldn't use Poweramp with ES100 I'd never buy it. Hopefully you fix it. Let us know.


----------



## Mouseman (Sep 14, 2018)

mhoopes said:


> Looking forward to v1.8.0 in iOS. the V1.4.1 firmware is working for me (16/44.1 in Windows 7). The iOS 1.7.5 app works ok with the new firmware, though the analog volume slider didn't initially match the actual level until I tweaked it. Some settings were reset (DCT off,  oversampling off, buffer length = 0, EQ off). Perhaps 1.8.0 might have initialized differently, but it's not a big deal to me.
> 
> At some point, I'd like to see more than 4 custom EQ presets. I don't have any use for any of the pre-built ones (except FLAT), but I do have more than 4 headphones that I'd like to use with this device. Also, it would be nice if the Output Level Estimation could be linked to the active custom EQ setting (have impedance/sensitivity settings for each).
> 
> ...


Can I ask how you got the update to work? I've tried to follow the directions (wish they'd get the ones in the package to match the ones on the website), and it throws errors about the file being a directory.

EDIT: Nevermind. I moved the file out of the folder and lo and behold, it worked. Come on, Radsone — I shouldn't have to use the terminal to install a new firmware.


----------



## Darkestred

RockStar2005 said:


> Yeah that's messed up. If I couldn't use Poweramp with ES100 I'd never buy it. Hopefully you fix it. Let us know.



Damn.  Are you a mind reader?  I use PAMP.  So, i think the issue was i had the source volume max.  I wanted to see if the source volume high gives better sound quality was BS or not.  I had my BT volume maxed on my s8+ and it made bassy passages very distorted.  Lowered it a bit and we good.


----------



## RockStar2005

Darkestred said:


> Damn.  Are you a mind reader?  I use PAMP.  So, i think the issue was i had the source volume max.  I wanted to see if the source volume high gives better sound quality was BS or not.  I had my BT volume maxed on my s8+ and it made bassy passages very distorted.  Lowered it a bit and we good.



I've read your mind, and you already know the answer. lol 

What's PAMP? 

The distortion could be from your headphones too. Like I tried the Senn HD 598 SE once and at the higher volumes there was some barely audible distortion, until I lowered the volume, then it went away.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi (Sep 15, 2018)

I've been under the assumption that the EQ section had no hidden pre-amp, now since the new firmware, I know there is -6dB pre-pre-amp applied as well as your own EQ pre-amp, I have adjusted accordingly, you simply need to make sure any given EQ frequency band plus the current EQ pre-amp value doesn't go above +6dB and it won't clip - knowing there is pre-pre-amp of -6dB.

This is a revelation for sound quality - as @wslee said a long time ago, always best to normalise the digital volume as best you can and then use the analog volume. He said it in the context of Bluetooth compression, but it also applies to DAC output prior to AMP input as well.

Even more argument to drop all these options and use an Auto Gain Protection instead.

Now, I can hear more clarity with the Symphonio Dragon 2+, a little more extension in both directions - better sparkle and even a hint of sub-bass at times.

Also, thanks for the 44.1 KHz option for USB DAC.


----------



## MisterMudd

RockStar2005 said:


> What's PAMP?



PowerAmp player for phone.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

Another good case for both headphones and ES100:

https://www.brainwavzaudio.com/products/earphone-case


----------



## Cane

scotvl said:


> I still use my 4 year old note 4 as my everyday phone because I love the screen size and amoled screen but I use a used lg g6 as my music transport via Ldac to the ES100 and I couldn't be happier with such a cheap versatile budget audiophile portable set up. See if you can pick up a used phone that is upgradable to android Oreo for Ldac support and you'll be all set.


Have you tried to use your Note 4, with ES100? I use a Note 4 to (can't beat battery swapping and the pen) and I bought a_ Bluewave GET _before knowing about the ES100. Unfortunately, there have been a lot of problems with the range, and I don't want to buy another unit that won't work properly with the Note4...


----------



## RockStar2005

MisterMudd said:


> PowerAmp player for phone.



Ahhh. lol


----------



## RockStar2005

PiSkyHiFi said:


> I've been under the assumption that the EQ section had no hidden pre-amp, now since the new firmware, I know there is -6dB pre-pre-amp applied as well as your own EQ pre-amp, I have adjusted accordingly, you simply need to make sure any given EQ frequency band plus the current EQ pre-amp value doesn't go above +6dB and it won't clip - knowing there is pre-pre-amp of -6dB.
> 
> This is a revelation for sound quality - as @wslee said a long time ago, always best to normalise the digital volume as best you can and then use the analog volume. He said it in the context of Bluetooth compression, but it also applies to DAC output prior to AMP input as well.
> 
> ...



Wait, the ES100 now has TWO pre-amps?? 

So you're saying DON'T put the source volume at max?

Nice on more clarity with those earphones!


----------



## PiSkyHiFi (Sep 15, 2018)

RockStar2005 said:


> Wait, the ES100 now has TWO pre-amps??
> 
> So you're saying DON'T put the source volume at max?
> 
> Nice on more clarity with those earphones!



Well, it's just that there are 2 stages, let's say stage 1 is where there is the signal coming from your phone to the Bluetooth output and stage 2 is where the signal is inside the ES100 just prior to the EQ before the final result is sent to the DAC/AMP combo.

Essentially, for best results, both stages need to use the full dynamic range of the signal without any clipping.

Stage 1 benefits from being to *maximum source volume *and* normalisation* can help too. this puts the signal at 0dB for this stage (lower than maximum volume is a negative volume below 0 dB)

Stage 2 benefits from maintaining the 0 dB prior to the DAC/AMP as well.

So, the EQ in the ES100 defaults to a -6 dB on the signal to help users set their custom EQ without accidentally clipping it by going above the 0 dB point.

It then applies a +6 dB compensation in the analog stage, which won't clip the signal, it adjusts the AMP output in theory (which may actually be another third internal digital volume depending on how the AMP stage works, ignore that, it won't clip either)

What this means is that when setting up your custom EQ, there are 2 pre-amps in a way, the default of -6dB and the one you set alongside your EQ.

The combination of the maximum adjuster for all EQ bands (for example low bass boost might be + 4 dB on the 31.5 Hz band) *and* the default pre-pre-amp value of -6dB and the pre-amp you set next to the whole EQ .... the combination of all 3 must be less then 0 dB for all EQ bands, for example, with a bass boost of +4 dB, you can safely apply a +2 dB pre-amp in the EQ section and not clip ( I would recommend + 1.9 to account for rounding)

Unfortunately, that is all getting a bit complicated, which is why things are getting a bit messy. My favourite player, Neutron has a pre-amp slider alongside the EQ section which you can accidentally clip the signal with, so it also has a switch for an Auto Gain Protector, which will actually force the pre-amp slider down to prevent any clipping if it's going to happen - you get to see it do that too, which makes it very clear what's going on and this allows you to use say a boost on the pre-amp which may be forced down for the rest of that track if it has to to prevent clipping.

Set your phone source volume to maximum or close to if using a Hi-Res codec.


Edit: I'm thinking if you do all this with your custom EQ, don't set the main analog volume slider above 0 dB or it may actually clip - the analog volume is probably a digital one inside the DAC,


----------



## PiSkyHiFi (Sep 15, 2018)

There does seem to be something odd with the EQ pre-amp setting, there is a bug that when you apply a pre-set, it recorded the pre-amp setting in the pre-set, but doesn't apply it properly.

If I have a pre-amp boost of 1.9 set for a particular EQ pre-set, then it looks like it applies, but doesn't actually apply it until I mess with pre-amp slider again.

*BUG ALERT*

Edit: It's worse, I recorded a pre-set with no pre-amp setting (0 dB) and it doesn't apply that when I use the pre-set, but it still displays 0 dB!!

This all needs to be cleared up, what it the purpose of the pre-amp? why does it seem to try to protect the user, but any user trying to achieve best results will simply be blocked?

No hidden pre-amp please.... just a simple setting that applies without compensations and let the user either make a mistake or even better, have an Auto-Gain Protection switch and always let the user know the actual pre-amp being used, even if they adjust it and it is auto adjusted for that track, the slider value should always represent the actual pre-amp value.

So, it seems when I press a pre-set, it applies the default pre-amp of -6dB (the default digitial pre-amp setting) without displaying that correctly.

This also means that the value I used as the pre-set pre-amp is being ignored in the audio, but merely displayed.

For now, to avoid confusion, I made a pre-set that uses a pre-amp setting of -6 dB.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

I suggest if a real Auto Gain Protector can't be programmed, simply use the inverse of the highest value in the EQ bands as the pre-amp protector and show it changing the pre-amp value so the user is not confused - a switch that when on, automatically changes the pre-amp slider as you change the EQ bands or change pre-set.

The pre-amp slider should always show the correct audible pre-amp.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

The pre-amp settings Is really buggy, I can't even describe accurately what's going wrong.

Please fix, or hire me and I'll come to South Korea or wherever you are and fix - I just want this thing to stay awesome.


----------



## scotvl

Cane said:


> Have you tried to use your Note 4, with ES100? I use a Note 4 to (can't beat battery swapping and the pen) and I bought a_ Bluewave GET _before knowing about the ES100. Unfortunately, there have been a lot of problems with the range, and I don't want to buy another unit that won't work properly with the Note4...




It works fine with my note 4 but it only has apt x vs the Ldac codec I get with the lg g6 and the bluetooth on the note 4 drains the battery twice as fast as the g6 my son gave me. I also prefer to have my music collection on a separate device than my phone. You will still enjoy the best Bluetooth sound you've ever heard with the note 4 and ES100 combo if you pick one up, plus the support and app and eq are superior to the competition that I have seen.


----------



## bavinck

peter123 said:


> I'll have to resperespectfully disagree with these comparisons of chips. In my experience the chip used is just a very small part of what makes the final sound. I've got a lol of Sabre based dac's that sounds extremely different from each other, much more so than some Sabre based compared to Wolfson or AK based ones.



Yup. Dac implementation has a much bigger affect on sound than the dac itself ime


----------



## Cane

scotvl said:


> It works fine with my note 4 but it only has apt x vs the Ldac codec I get with the lg g6 and the bluetooth on the note 4 drains the battery twice as fast as the g6 my son gave me. I also prefer to have my music collection on a separate device than my phone. You will still enjoy the best Bluetooth sound you've ever heard with the note 4 and ES100 combo if you pick one up, plus the support and app and eq are superior to the competition that I have seen.


Unfortunately the Note 4 is stuck at Android 6, but that's OK. I don't have anything to compare the battery life to. But I believe that the difference with BT on, or off, only affect a few percent. Doesn't really matter though, since I have 4 batteries that I switch between.


----------



## RockStar2005

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Well, it's just that there are 2 stages, let's say stage 1 is where there is the signal coming from your phone to the Bluetooth output and stage 2 is where the signal is inside the ES100 just prior to the EQ before the final result is sent to the DAC/AMP combo.
> 
> Essentially, for best results, both stages need to use the full dynamic range of the signal without any clipping.
> 
> ...



Wow! Ok. lol

Yeah sounds like I should just do what I always do........have source device at max, and then adjust source device accordingly. My custom EQs all have a dip in the pre-amp EQ band to keep the high end from getting too sharp at louder volumes, but only a small dip. 

Thanks!!


----------



## scotvl

Cane said:


> Unfortunately the Note 4 is stuck at Android 6, but that's OK. I don't have anything to compare the battery life to. But I believe that the difference with BT on, or off, only affect a few percent. Doesn't really matter though, since I have 4 batteries that I switch between.


You're all set, I would have still been using mine but I got a free g6 given to me so I jumped on it to get the aptx HD codec. I never updated the g6 at first until wslee gave us the Ldac upgrade for free and then I updated the g6 to Oreo and it sounds just a bit better but you will still be impressed with the ES100 over aptx or aac either way. Enjoy


----------



## ElChapo007

After the 1.4 firmware update the Earstudio es100 has low volume.I already checked the Max volume limit feature it is at highest possible.But it still sound less louder than before the update.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

ElChapo007 said:


> After the 1.4 firmware update the Earstudio es100 has low volume.I already checked the Max volume limit feature it is at highest possible.But it still sound less louder than before the update.



There is a major bug in the pre-amp section of EQ in this firmware.

I'm sure they are working on a fix... is the EQ on when you experience the drop in volume?


----------



## ElChapo007

PiSkyHiFi said:


> There is a major bug in the pre-amp section of EQ in this firmware.
> 
> I'm sure they are working on a fix... is the EQ on when you experience the drop in volume?


EQ Processing Headroom was at -12 pre digutal gain I changed to -6 pre digital gain seems louder now


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

ElChapo007 said:


> EQ Processing Headroom was at -12 pre digutal gain I changed to -6 pre digital gain seems louder now



Yes, that will help you, but be careful of the EQ pre-sets and volume until the bug is fixed.


----------



## PiSkyHiFi (Sep 16, 2018)

I was unable to get the app to recognise my fw 1.41 revision device just then, the device turned on and worked, but no app control. I tried removing the device from the app list, but it would not connect to the mac address of this device.

I was forced to revert to 1.32 to get it working again.

I'm happy on 1.32 and I'm not impressed with the bad coding on this device for this new firmware, it seems Radsone may need to refactor the code and think about design issues before this will be resolved.

The pre-amp settings don't make sense to me, they prevent the user from being able to have the EQ maintain the dynamic range by forcing a volume decrease that is also buggy with the pre-sets.

I guess if everyone likes the new arrangement, then I'll manage, but unless I can have the pre-sets function automatically with a pre-amp setting of my choice, I will stay on fw 1.32 to prevent issues.

Edit: I am getting much better sound now that I know Radsone was using way too much processing headroom, I am using fw 1.32 and compensating for the large processing headroom, sound quality is improved dramatically as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## mhoopes

Mouseman said:


> Can I ask how you got the update to work? I've tried to follow the directions (wish they'd get the ones in the package to match the ones on the website), and it throws errors about the file being a directory.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. I moved the file out of the folder and lo and behold, it worked. Come on, Radsone — I shouldn't have to use the terminal to install a new firmware.


I’m not sure I understand the necessity of moving a file. Are you navigating directly into the zip file in Windows File Explorer? Radsone instructs us to Extract All, then run the bat file for Win32 or Win64. 

I don’t mind the procedure. I suppose there have been enough updates to justify the user writing a keyboard macro to automate y [enter]. (Sorry for the snark, I couldn’t resist.)
I recall the days of installing sound cards in Windows 3.1 and DOS. Anyone remember DMA?


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

mhoopes said:


> I’m not sure I understand the necessity of moving a file. Are you navigating directly into the zip file in Windows File Explorer? Radsone instructs us to Extract All, then run the bat file for Win32 or Win64.
> 
> I don’t mind the procedure. I suppose there have been enough updates to justify the user writing a keyboard macro to automate y [enter]. (Sorry for the snark, I couldn’t resist.)
> I recall the days of installing sound cards in Windows 3.1 and DOS. Anyone remember DMA?



Direct Memory Access - yeah I remember that. 

For this device, I always open Powershell inside the windows folder and run the fw batch file, just intuitive for me being a Linux geek.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

PiSkyHiFi said:


> I was unable to get the app to recognise my fw 1.41 revision device just then, the device turned on and worked, but no app control. I tried removing the device from the app list, but it would not connect to the mac address of this device.
> 
> I was forced to revert to 1.32 to get it working again.
> 
> ...


If you had to explain that pre-amp processing headroom issue to a dumb noob (asking for a friend), and mostly what steps should be taken to alleviate it, what would that read like?


----------



## PiSkyHiFi (Sep 16, 2018)

monsieurfromag3 said:


> If you had to explain that pre-amp processing headroom issue to a dumb noob (asking for a friend), and mostly what steps should be taken to alleviate it, what would that read like?



Yeah sorry, I came across as  little arrogant there, I just really love this device and I'm a bit frustrated that I have been listening to it, posting about it and surprised now to find my EQ settings were out the whole time.

At the very start of this whole thread, @wslee talked about the need to set the source volume to maximum for best sound results. I agree, but I assumed this meant this would be maintained throughout the chain before the final analog volume stage.

I didn't realise there was quite a lot of headroom on the ES100 side when applying EQ, I just did what I normally do, which is get as close as possible to 0 db without clipping.

*My procedure for setting EQ just below 0dB is to set the different EQ bands the way I like, some higher than others, paying attention to the frequency with the highest boost value, taking that value and setting the pre-amp to subtract that much and a tiny bit more (0.1dB) away from the whole signal.

For example, if the EQ has a bass boost of 4.3 dB and this is the highest boost for all EQ frequencies, then I set the pre-amp for this whole EQ to be -4.4 dB*

According to the math, this will ensure no clipping. I've done this many times before with wav files in the past and it's consistent - if I don't leave that tiny bit of processing headroom (0.1dB), then the math can round the wrong way and clip a few samples.

That should be the end of it, but Radsone are using either -6dB or -12dB for processing headroom as well, which is actually reducing the sound quality substantially when applying to a real analog amp stage at the end. The amp will respond best to a normalised signal.

This is why I proposed the Auto Gain Protector in the first place - I thought we were all on the same page about setting the volume to very close to 0dB all the way through the chain until applying analog volume at the end.

Sorry to be a nerd about it.

Edit: It depends on the Q value of the bands too, but it is a standard to do things this way with a default graphic EQ.

I'm pretty sure it's a digital volume control at the end, not an analog one, which means the sound quality change suggests the math is rounding badly throughout the whole process, not good.

On fw 1.32, I am using a source volume of 13 out of 15 and an EQ that doesn't go above +12dB when I sum the highest boosted band and the pre-amp and I'm getting no clipping on my loudest recordings. Use only sharp roll-off and higher than 1x oversampling and don't use the crossfeed at all.


----------



## Mouseman (Sep 16, 2018)

mhoopes said:


> I’m not sure I understand the necessity of moving a file. Are you navigating directly into the zip file in Windows File Explorer? Radsone instructs us to Extract All, then run the bat file for Win32 or Win64.
> 
> I don’t mind the procedure. I suppose there have been enough updates to justify the user writing a keyboard macro to automate y [enter]. (Sorry for the snark, I couldn’t resist.)
> I recall the days of installing sound cards in Windows 3.1 and DOS. Anyone remember DMA?


Thanks for the helpful/not helpful comment, but I'm on a Mac so none of that applies. I have to use the terminal. But I'm glad you could take the time to write a snarky comment. 

Maybe you can write another macro to....oh, never mind.


----------



## p50kombi

Hopefully this will sove the pre-eq bugs :

Latest Version 1.4.2 (Sep. 17, 2018) - it works with App v1.8.0 or over


v1.4.2.zip  Download

- EQ preamp bugfix in v1.4.1

- aptX HD stuttering bugfix in v1.4.0

- Fixed occasional multi-point pairing failure issue
- Optional 2nd device reconnection
- Added USB DAC 44.1KHz support
- Added USB DAC 24-bit support (macOS only)
- Added max. volume limit option
- Added EQ headroom option
- HFP option (for old Android devices)
- Minor bug fix on voice call volume control
- Better antenna sharing with Wi-Fi


----------



## PiSkyHiFi

The bug fix was to make the pre-amp slider represent the selected forced reduction.

I must still continue to compensate for this pointless forced reduction in pre-amp functionality.

This is a great product, but the cross feed implementation should have been the wake-up call, it doesn't work well at all.

I'm going to quit while I'm ahead. I don't think they are willing to program any automatic gain protection or accurately represent 0 dB as 0 dB.

Thank you so much Radsone for the great little Bluetooth wonder! I'm off now.


----------



## mhoopes

Mouseman said:


> Thanks for the helpful/not helpful comment, but I'm on a Mac so none of that applies. I have to use the terminal. But I'm glad you could take the time to write a snarky comment.
> 
> Maybe you can write another macro to....oh, never mind.



Sorry, I didn't pick up from your earlier "terminal" statement that you were using MacOS, and didn't know the procedure that's required there.
Reading Radsone's instructions, there are quite a few more steps for those users. The Windows procedure is much simpler.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/mxgyza3g593mu7g/AABkTV9-rcENx1HrRAEc-Eica?dl=0&preview=macOS_en.pdf.


----------



## m4rkw

@wslee thanks for all these recent changes, this is really awesome stuff!  I hope you will implement some of @SubMash's suggestions as that's a really good list too.

I'm still hoping to be able to set the EQ frequencies one day.. any chance of that happening?  Sorry if you already replied to this, I've not been following this thread recently as I've been excessively busy.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

@wslee Sorry I don't know if its been addressed but I don't like that I have to go into EQ settings to turn the EQ on or off.  Also, is there a possibility of a Widget that has controls for the volume and EQ?


----------



## Soaa-

m4rkw said:


> I'm still hoping to be able to set the EQ frequencies one day.. any chance of that happening?



An earlier post sharing Radsone's roadmap included the addition of a 10 band PEQ, which should give us that ability (and more). I pretty excited about this myself!


----------



## home44

Which is the better sound quality fw 1.32 or v1.4.2.?


----------



## spidey84

Can't use in USB-DAC mode with phone via UAPP app, buttons work but no sound output. 
I tried other usb DAC works fine only this doesn't work with the app. Firmware is 1.4.1


----------



## peter123

spidey84 said:


> Can't use in USB-DAC mode with phone via UAPP app, buttons work but no sound output.
> I tried other usb DAC works fine only this doesn't work with the app. Firmware is 1.4.1



Have you made it work before with an older fw? It works fine for me in fw 1.3.1 but only when bit perfect is not selected....


----------



## spidey84

peter123 said:


> Have you made it work before with an older fw? It works fine for me in fw 1.3.1 but only when bit perfect is not selected....



Yes, previous 1.3.2 works when bit perfect is set to off. After update to 1.4.1 it stop working, seems like some coding issue.

If I switch to bluetooth will have audio drop-off when playing Tidal via UAPP, though local files runs fine.


----------



## peter123

spidey84 said:


> Yes, previous 1.3.2 works when bit perfect is set to off. After update to 1.4.1 it stop working, seems like some coding issue.
> 
> If I switch to bluetooth will have audio drop-off when playing Tidal via UAPP, though local files runs fine.



Ok, thanks. I'll wait with updating the fw until they've solved this issue then.


----------



## RobinFood

Just a quick question about the ES100, I couldn't find an answer. In USB dac mode, is there any lag or delay? I have the Shanling M0, and I wanted to use it in DAC mode because I have a broken headphone jack on my pc, but the lag even in low latency was too much for gaming or movie watching. I am thinking of getting the radsone so I can control music via ldac from the Shanling M0, but I need to know that it won't lag in USB dac mode with my PC.


----------



## mhoopes

RobinFood said:


> Just a quick question about the ES100, I couldn't find an answer. In USB dac mode, is there any lag or delay? I have the Shanling M0, and I wanted to use it in DAC mode because I have a broken headphone jack on my pc, but the lag even in low latency was too much for gaming or movie watching. I am thinking of getting the radsone so I can control music via ldac from the Shanling M0, but I need to know that it won't lag in USB dac mode with my PC.



The way my notebook's Realtek audio makes my FiiO FH5 sound means that my Lenovo Yoga 720 headphone jack might as well be broken. I've been using the ES100 in USB mode with it, and I haven't noticed any discernable lag (though I haven't used it for gaming).


----------



## waynes world

RobinFood said:


> Just a quick question about the ES100, I couldn't find an answer. In USB dac mode, is there any lag or delay? I have the Shanling M0, and I wanted to use it in DAC mode because I have a broken headphone jack on my pc, but the lag even in low latency was too much for gaming or movie watching. I am thinking of getting the radsone so I can control music via ldac from the Shanling M0, but I need to know that it won't lag in USB dac mode with my PC.



On my lenovo x220 (windows 7), no lag at all watching netflix in usb dac mode.


----------



## Elzizo

RobinFood said:


> Just a quick question about the ES100, I couldn't find an answer. In USB dac mode, is there any lag or delay? I have the Shanling M0, and I wanted to use it in DAC mode because I have a broken headphone jack on my pc, but the lag even in low latency was too much for gaming or movie watching. I am thinking of getting the radsone so I can control music via ldac from the Shanling M0, but I need to know that it won't lag in USB dac mode with my PC.


As a test, I hooked the ES100 up to a Raspberry Pi3 via USB. No driver needed and 0 lag, so I would not be concerned about lag with modern PC hardware.


----------



## Amber Rain (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm trying to use my ES100 as a DAC with my Mac, I have (somehow) managed to update to the latest FW so I can listen my 24 bit files.

How do I know whether I am listening to 16 or 24 bit?

If I am reading the app correctly (see screen shot), it is saying 16 bit in and (upsampled?) 24 bit out? Is that correct, or am I doing something wrong?

Thanks


----------



## Senior.god

tuckers said:


> I definitely hear what you describe with the Pixel 2X,  ES100 and LDAC.  I like it, but I am listening to lossy mostly Spotify at the higher bit levels, so I don't consider that the best judge. I listen to a lot of hi-rez and DSD on my iBasso.





ElChapo007 said:


> I totally agree im using a LGV20 which supports the AptXHD with Earstudio Es100 and a Samsung Note 8 which supports LDAC .AptxHD sounds more natural less electronically enhanced ..




Today i've tested a little bit different audio codecs and sampling rates. 
First. You are right LDAC with 96khz/32or24 bit sounds more airy with more space, more room... 
From my point of view, air, space and room which is not there. Inside the developer options of my phone i configure to use 48 khz/24 bit vi LDAC. 
The sound is more "natural" with more punch and more warmth. 
From my point of view, that is the same ugly effect what you always experience with upsampling DACs. Until today i prefer to hear redbook CD's with 44.1 khz DAC, not with 192 khz, because you have more unnatural space and air in your music with upsampling DAC's. 
If i understand some pages correctly, ANDROID uses a 48/24 bit audio system as internal mixer. It means when i set the LDAC mode to 48 khz 24 bit, i am "bitperfect" with the ANDROID sound engine. 
Is that correct?
If yes, how can i play high res files over bluetooth? (i have one Talking heads 96khz/24bit FLAC long player on the phone.)
If i configure my phone to play 48 khz/24 bit via LDAC, do i have a benefit over APTX HD/AAC? Is LDAC sendig 990 bit/s via LDAC in that configuration?


----------



## X-Nemesis

Hi, is anyone here using MeeAudio M6Pro's in the 2.5mm jack and if so, how did you do it?  I can't find any 2.5mm mmcx cables for the M6 Pro's as they seem to have a proprietary connector.


----------



## smorgar (Sep 20, 2018)

Senior.god said:


> Today i've tested a little bit different audio codecs and sampling rates.
> First. You are right LDAC with 96khz/32or24 bit sounds more airy with more space, more room...
> From my point of view, air, space and room which is not there. Inside the developer options of my phone i configure to use 48 khz/24 bit vi LDAC.
> The sound is more "natural" with more punch and more warmth.
> ...



I experience the exact same thing as you as i wrote about a few pages back. LDAC adds air and room which is not there in the recording. It may sound nice, but not true to the recording. It gladdens me to know that im not the only one hearing this. I will try LDAC with 48khz instead of 96 and see how that works out. Will report back 

[Edit]
Ok i just tried it out and there is an difference. LDAC with 24/48 sounds more like AptxHD but im yet to test which is closer to the recording. This will be hard to decied but ill get my trusty Ettys and try this out later today maybe. Will report back.
[/Edit]


----------



## vinay sharma

my earstudio got dead after 4-month use. Redstone is kind enough to provide me a replacement. is there any way it can be opened or repaired?


----------



## waynes world

vinay sharma said:


> my earstudio got dead after 4-month use.



You just gave me an involuntary shudder - I dread that day lol!


----------



## RockStar2005

So I guess even if the ES100 gets a firmware update giving it BT 5.0, it won't make any difference on the sound quality. Only advantages are energy conservation and a wider range. So it seems that having LDAC is the REAL key to wireless FINALLY MATCHING wired sound. 

https://smartphones.gadgethacks.com...nt-make-your-headphones-sound-better-0175490/
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/18/16903516/headphones-wireless-analog-jack-future-ces-2018

Thoughts?? Opinions?? lol

One question I have is, what exactly is the difference between like BT 4.2 or 5.0 and the different codecs? I believe they work together, but are they two separate things?? Can you have one without the other??


----------



## rkw

RockStar2005 said:


> So I guess even if the ES100 gets a firmware update giving it BT 5.0, it won't make any difference on the sound quality.


@wslee discussed BT 5 earlier in the thread. BT 5 does not affect audio (A2DP). The updates to BT 5 are for improving performance in other applications such as IOT. There are wireless headphones that advertise supporting BT 5 but it is only for marketing without offering real advantage.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-10#post-14021985


----------



## RockStar2005 (Sep 20, 2018)

rkw said:


> @wslee discussed BT 5 earlier in the thread. BT 5 does not affect audio (A2DP). The updates to BT 5 are for improving performance in other applications such as IOT. There are wireless headphones that advertise supporting BT 5 but it is only for marketing without offering real advantage.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-10#post-14021985



Hmm ok. That's pretty much what I thought too, so thanks for the confirmation!!

Yeah. Marketing that includes a level of BS? NO WAY!! lol

Still, increasing range and saving energy aren't bad things, but BT X.X  not having any affect on audio quality is something that should be noted and clarified much more often than it is. The fact that I have to ask about it in here tells you that the average person probably thinks 5.0 will sound better 4.2. At least that's what I'd imagine MOST non-audiophiles saying IF they were asked. lol


----------



## Amber Rain

For those that are interested, I figured it out... There is an option in the app for usb output to be set to 24 bit 48khz, you just select that option and the ES100 will restart and you're set.

The "Audio Midi Set up" on your Mac will now show 24/48 as will the es100 show this as the input.


----------



## RockStar2005

So I guess the BIG question will be...............which codec sounds better? The upcoming aptX Adaptive codec (which is replacing aptX HD) or LDAC?? 

This article states all phones with Android 9.0+ will have aptX Adaptive built-in already and will be active by December of this year. So I guess that means even if you have a 9.0 Android phone, you still gotta wait 'til December to get codec upgrade. 

LDAC has a higher transfer rate, but that doesn't necessarily mean it will sound better. We'll see. 

So then the BIG question for 2019 will be, which one SOUNDS better? aptX Adaptive, or LDAC. And if it actually IS aptX Adaptive, then hopefully Radsone will update the ES100 accordingly to include it. 

Thoughts & opinions?!! lol


----------



## meinname123 (Sep 20, 2018)

RockStar2005 said:


> Still, increasing range and saving energy aren't bad things, but BT X.X  not having any affect on audio quality is something that should be noted and clarified much more often than it is. The fact that I have to ask about it in here tells you that the average person probably thinks 5.0 will sound better 4.2. At least that's what I'd imagine MOST non-audiophiles saying IF they were asked. lol



There is also not more range and saving Energy - As these things (and all other improvements of BT5) are only in Low Energy mode - but that one isn't used for transferring Audio.

Maybe the connection to the app to could be done via BT LE and would get more range and less energy consumtion. But a bigger range for changing Settings but still old reduced range for Audio is not very useful... And i don't think the app connection is using much energy already...


----------



## meinname123 (Sep 20, 2018)

Genius Idea: (but very likely not working as it would have been done by someone else if possible)
@wslee: can both modes - BR/EDR and LE - be used at same time with full rate?

If so: Forget A2DP!.
Make your own protocol that combines the Datarates of BR/EDR and LE:
Maybe you can get the Audio on the Smartphone with the app and this one sends the Audio (compressed with a lossless codec like flac or alac) via your own protocol.


----------



## CactusPete23

RockStar2005 said:


> So I guess the BIG question will be...............which codec sounds better? The upcoming aptX Adaptive codec (which is replacing aptX HD) or LDAC??
> 
> This article states all phones with Android 9.0+ will have aptX Adaptive built-in already and will be active by December of this year. So I guess that means even if you have a 9.0 Android phone, you still gotta wait 'til December to get codec upgrade.
> 
> ...


From what I read about APTx Adaptive, It could be a step down in sound quality from APTx-HD; and will reduce bitrate in several situations.


----------



## RockStar2005

CactusPete23 said:


> From what I read about APTx Adaptive, It could be a step down in sound quality from APTx-HD; and will reduce bitrate in several situations.



I read the same thing with regards to actual measured resolution, but that article also mentioned it would process the audio data more efficiently, so it would actually be I believe "as good" as aptX HD, or better?


----------



## CactusPete23

RockStar2005 said:


> I read the same thing with regards to actual measured resolution, but that article also mentioned it would process the audio data more efficiently, so it would actually be I believe "as good" as aptX HD, or better?


You could be right.    But is "processing the audio data" is a good thing?  LOL      Does not sound closer to lossless.

Unsure that the Quallcom/APTx folks are really targeting audiophiles.  

We'll see what comes next.    It would not surprise me if within 5 years there is "bluetooth" (or some other non-wifi format) that allows 24/48 wireless quality without any compression or processsimg.   That would be fantastic.  
Until then, LDAC and APTx HD are pretty good  for now


----------



## RockStar2005

CactusPete23 said:


> You could be right.    But is "processing the audio data" is a good thing?  LOL      Does not sound closer to lossless.
> 
> Unsure that the Quallcom/APTx folks are really targeting audiophiles.
> 
> ...



lol...........I guess I just meant that it would do what every other codec does. 

I downsample ALL my Hi-Res and CD-Quality (CDQ) music down to 256-512 kbps AAC. It all sounds the same to me, even with blind ABX Testing. And plus stats show ppl can't tell if the AAC is at 256 kbps or above. Below that though, yes. 

I'm not sure either, but I still don't like to assume things because eventually you assume wrong. Always better to check for yourself if possible. 

Yeah. Hopefully sooner! But then again, several ppl in here and per Amazon customer reviews show that ppl are finding that the ES100 sounds as good OR BETTER than their previous wired devices did. I really like that the ES100 has LDAC as well, so that your headphones don't have to. lol As long as I have my LG V30 with its Quad DAC and super amp, I'm fine. But the minute I switch to another phone (assuming it's not LG) I would say there's a STRONG chance I will get the ES100. 

I don't have the ES100, but tonight I'm gonna see if I can notice a difference in my Poweramp app between 24/48 and 24/96. So far two people on here have claimed 24/48 sounds more natural and has more punch which I like, while the 24/96 sounds great but adds more air to the song, which some may like too. We'll see.


----------



## Elzizo

This is a little off topic, but this was posted on /r/headphones the other day and it was a really interesting watch. Compares streaming services and the quality they offer in an A / B test with the master track.

Which STREAMING SERVICE SOUNDS the BEST?:


----------



## Lurk650

Elzizo said:


> This is a little off topic, but this was posted on /r/headphones the other day and it was a really interesting watch. Compares streaming services and the quality they offer in an A / B test with the master track.
> 
> Which STREAMING SERVICE SOUNDS the BEST?:



With my own testing I could barely tell a difference between Spotify Hi and Tidal, what won me over is that Spotify UI and music selection is much, much better


----------



## smorgar

Spotify is working on an hifi service. A little bird told me it would launch during this summer but I have not heard anything after that.


----------



## meinname123 (Sep 21, 2018)

Elzizo said:


> This is a little off topic, but this was posted on /r/headphones the other day and it was a really interesting watch. Compares streaming services and the quality they offer in an A / B test with the master track.
> 
> Which STREAMING SERVICE SOUNDS the BEST?:



Silly test - he should asked the owner of the record label if they submitted a different master to Apple iTunes maybe cause of "Mastered for iTunes".
If you look at the waveform of his master the louder part seems to be very loud (not saying brickwalled) and the Apple Music one is not as loud as his master by far on these parts. - So either they did a completely different master or at least reworked his submitted project before handing it over to Apple.
<edit> And as this video shows, he was doing his projects only in 48 kHz until recently while at least 96 is standard since looong time: 
And other Videos show he has many old-school opinions. (tending to compressing and limiting)</edit>

It's logical that the whole subtracting one Waveform from the other and listen to differences only is giving comparable results you can work with, when both Waveforms should be the same. - But that isn't if the master is completely different....
..and he never says if it sounds better or not - only different.


<Another Edit>
My ranking of streaming Services Audio quality
Total number 1: Qobuz Sublime+
--big gap-
2. Tidal Masters with MQA Hardware unfold
3. Tidal Masters with Software unfold
--gap--
4. Qobuz Hifi + Tidal Hifi + Deezer Elite
5. (sometimes 3 1/2) Apple Music (Uses often different Masters and these ones are often even better than the once at place 4)
6. Qobuz Premium + Deezer Premium+
7. Spotify, Amazon Music unlimited, Google Play Music (or whatever it is called now)
8. Soundcloud, Pandora and others
9. Youtube


----------



## waynes world (Sep 21, 2018)

meinname123 said:


> <Another Edit>
> My ranking of streaming Services Audio quality
> Total number 1: Qobuz Sublime+
> --big gap-
> ...



I think I'll just go along with your ranking - it looks like it makes sense. Now for the ongoing wait for Qobuz to be available in Canada. Hmm, I see though that Qobuz Sublime is 350€/year (ie $590CAD). I had Tidal hifi for a while, but the $20/month pricetag wasn't doing it for me (when combined with the $10/month subscription for Frisky Radio), so I went back down to the $10/month regular tidal. So I'm a  a "7" right now, and might get back up to "4" someday. How depressing lol! But I think I'll probably have to win a lottery _and_ get some better ears before I become a "1"!


----------



## RockStar2005

RockStar2005 said:


> I don't have the ES100, but tonight I'm gonna see if I can notice a difference in my Poweramp app between 24/48 and 24/96. So far two people on here have claimed 24/48 sounds more natural and has more punch which I like, while the 24/96 sounds great but adds more air to the song, which some may like too. We'll see.



I tried switching between the two last night on a few songs, but could NOT tell a difference on my end. Though that doesn't mean I wouldn't be able to hear a difference via the ES100.


----------



## Lurk650

Yeah it's through YT, we won't hear a difference. I went to Spotify and listened and it sounded way better (of course). Don't have Tidal anymore to test. Either way. I love Spotify music discovery and I love the ES100


----------



## tuckers

It's funny he is using a track with a highly processed vocal, which would make it harder to hear differences anyway. 



Elzizo said:


> This is a little off topic, but this was posted on /r/headphones the other day and it was a really interesting watch. Compares streaming services and the quality they offer in an A / B test with the master track.
> 
> Which STREAMING SERVICE SOUNDS the BEST?:


----------



## MisterMudd

I LOVE my ES100 and want to buy a couple of extra charging/data cables. What exactly are these? Proprietary? Thought I knew my cables, but any help is appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Amber Rain

MisterMudd said:


> I LOVE my ES100 and want to buy a couple of extra charging/data cables. What exactly are these? Proprietary? Thought I knew my cables, but any help is appreciated.  Thanks.[/QUOTE
> 
> Just standard micro USB. It just goes in the opposite way you would expect and is a snug fit.


----------



## MisterMudd

Thanks. I just checked and you are correct. I think the snugness threw me off til I put it side by side with another for comparison. I use this on a short 3.5mm cable (5") to my Philips Fidelio X2 and it totally rocks. The single best audio purchase ever! Awesome,Awesome,Awesome!!


----------



## crabdog

I've just posted my review of this amazing little gadget. Enjoy 
https://primeaudio.org/earstudio-es100-review/


----------



## waynes world

crabdog said:


> I've just posted my review of this amazing little gadget. Enjoy
> https://primeaudio.org/earstudio-es100-review/



Nice review!



> *USB DAC*
> The Earstudio ES100 can be used as an external DAC. It works with Windows, MAC and Linux operating systems. *It’s worth noting that the sample rate is restricted to  16 bit 48000 Hz in Windows due to hardware limitations.* I believe it does go higher on the MAC but even so, it still sounds great from my Windows PC and is certainly a step up from the onboard audio.



The above should be updated though due to the latest FW updates:


----------



## crabdog

waynes world said:


> Nice review!
> 
> 
> 
> The above should be updated though due to the latest FW updates:


Thanks for the heads up. I didn't want to change the firmware mid-review for the sake of consistency (and fear of bricking it in the process haha). I updated to 1.4.2 just now. Time for some testing ^_^


----------



## Amber Rain

With a Mac as a USB DAC the ES100 now does 24/48.


----------



## Francisk (Sep 23, 2018)

crabdog said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I didn't want to change the firmware mid-review for the sake of consistency (and fear of bricking it in the process haha). I updated to 1.4.2 just now. Time for some testing ^_^


Nice review there Crabdog but honestly, ES100 will be irresistible if it incorporate the newer AK4376A DAC instead of the outdated AK4375A. I guess the AK4375A DAC is chosen instead to keep the ES100 price as affordable as possible.


----------



## crabdog

Francisk said:


> Nice review there Crabdog but honestly, ES100 will be irresistible if it incorporate the newer AK4376A DAC instead of the outdated AK4375A. I guess the AK4375A DAC is chosen instead to keep the ES100 price as affordable as possible.


It's hard to say really. They (AKM) say the AK4376A has even better sound along with better performance but that's just marketing speak until I hear it for myself. As you probably know, the way a DAC is implemented has a great impact on sound performance and it's obvious that Mr @wslee has got some serious engineering clout. I am hugely impressed by the audio quality of the ES100 regardless of what DAC it has.

Needless to say though, if ever there is an updated version of the ES100 I will be all over it like a drunk uncle at a Christmas party


----------



## Francisk

crabdog said:


> It's hard to say really. They (AKM) say the AK4376A has even better sound along with better performance but that's just marketing speak until I hear it for myself. As you probably know, the way a DAC is implemented has a great impact on sound performance and it's obvious that Mr @wslee has got some serious engineering clout. I am hugely impressed by the audio quality of the ES100 regardless of what DAC it has.
> 
> Needless to say though, if ever there is an updated version of the ES100 I will be all over it like a drunk uncle at a Christmas party


Lol Crabdog...I guess I'll get myself an ES100 for Christmas after reading your review...even with the AK4375A DAC. Thanks to you.


----------



## SubMash

Francisk said:


> Lol Crabdog...I guess I'll get myself an ES100 for Christmas after reading your review...even with the AK4375A DAC. Thanks to you.


4376 only better without load (no headphones). Under load it has exactly same specs.


----------



## crabdog

Francisk said:


> Lol Crabdog...I guess I'll get myself an ES100 for Christmas after reading your review...even with the AK4375A DAC. Thanks to you.


Awesome! I'm sure you'll love it just like everyone else does. Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## MisterMudd

Francisk said:


> Nice review there Crabdog but honestly, ES100 will be irresistible if it incorporate the newer AK4376A DAC instead of the outdated AK4375A. I guess the AK4375A DAC is chosen instead to keep the ES100 price as affordable as possible.



Irresistible just the way it is. Thanks.


----------



## CactusPete23

crabdog said:


> It's hard to say really. They (AKM) say the AK4376A has even better sound along with better performance but that's just marketing speak until I hear it for myself. As you probably know, the way a DAC is implemented has a great impact on sound performance and it's obvious that Mr @wslee has got some serious engineering clout. I am hugely impressed by the audio quality of the ES100 regardless of what DAC it has.
> 
> Needless to say though, if ever there is an updated version of the ES100 I will be all over it like a drunk uncle at a Christmas party



The A4376A sounds like it would be great. However, it does take more power and that is important in these tiny devices.   
- AKM says that the A4376A uses 36.6MW in  HP Mode, and 13.7mW in LP Mode, (fs=44.1kHz).  While the A4375A is  9.5mW (fs= 44.1kHz),
- Not sure if HP (High Performance Mode) is needed, but that is almost 4 times the power usage.


----------



## Elzizo

CactusPete23 said:


> The A4376A sounds like it would be great. However, it does take more power and that is important in these tiny devices.
> - AKM says that the A4376A uses 36.6MW in  HP Mode, and 13.7mW in LP Mode, (fs=44.1kHz).  While the A4375A is  9.5mW (fs= 44.1kHz),
> - Not sure if HP (High Performance Mode) is needed, but that is almost 4 times the power usage.



This most likely explains my battery performance issues between the ES100 and the Fiio BTR3. Thanks for the technical info!


----------



## Francisk

CactusPete23 said:


> The A4376A sounds like it would be great. However, it does take more power and that is important in these tiny devices.
> - AKM says that the A4376A uses 36.6MW in  HP Mode, and 13.7mW in LP Mode, (fs=44.1kHz).  While the A4375A is  9.5mW (fs= 44.1kHz),
> - Not sure if HP (High Performance Mode) is needed, but that is almost 4 times the power usage.


Looks like it will be a very early ES100 Christmas present for myself then


----------



## SubMash

CactusPete23 said:


> The A4376A sounds like it would be great. However, it does take more power and that is important in these tiny devices.
> - AKM says that the A4376A uses 36.6MW in  HP Mode, and 13.7mW in LP Mode, (fs=44.1kHz).  While the A4375A is  9.5mW (fs= 44.1kHz),
> - Not sure if HP (High Performance Mode) is needed, but that is almost 4 times the power usage.


Not sure where you got those numbers, but 75 is not 9.5mw maximum usage. It's even more than that output power from specs. I bet they both identical in terms of power efficiency. They are largely same chip except that 76 has separate lp mode for almost no load scenario, like using dongle with external amp.


----------



## Francisk

crabdog said:


> Awesome! I'm sure you'll love it just like everyone else does. Looking forward to your impressions.


Looks like Christmas is 3 months earlier for me....just purchased the ES100 from Amazon


----------



## crabdog

Francisk said:


> Looks like Christmas is 3 months earlier for me....just purchased the ES100 from Amazon


That's the Head-Fi spirit!


----------



## scotvl

Francisk said:


> Looks like it will be a very early ES100 Christmas present for myself then


You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Rowethren

Thanks to Oneplus removing the headphone jack on their next phone I have decided to get an ES100 which I will clip on around my shirt collar/ top button. What is the general consensus on cable length to the headphones in these situations? I was thinking about 40cm but not sure if that might be a bit long or not.


----------



## zolom

Mine is 60cm, allowing me to keep the ES100 in my top shirt pocket.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Rowethren said:


> Thanks to Oneplus removing the headphone jack on their next phone I have decided to get an ES100 which I will clip on around my shirt collar/ top button. What is the general consensus on cable length to the headphones in these situations? I was thinking about 40cm but not sure if that might be a bit long or not.



I got the ES 100 at my collar, and cable length is 48 cm. Which is optimal imo, it's just enough to have the cable/IEMS around my neck when they aren't in use..


----------



## chinmie

Rowethren said:


> Thanks to Oneplus removing the headphone jack on their next phone I have decided to get an ES100 which I will clip on around my shirt collar/ top button. What is the general consensus on cable length to the headphones in these situations? I was thinking about 40cm but not sure if that might be a bit long or not.



all 135 cm of the cable 



Spoiler


----------



## peter1480

Rowethren said:


> Thanks to Oneplus removing the headphone jack on their next phone I have decided to get an ES100 which I will clip on around my shirt collar/ top button. What is the general consensus on cable length to the headphones in these situations? I was thinking about 40cm but not sure if that might be a bit long or not.



85cm on mine.


----------



## Rowethren

Cool sounds like I just need to experiment with what I find comfortable then. Going to get a Forza Audioworks cable made to go with my ES100 and my K10s hopefully it will be a good combination.


----------



## RockStar2005

crabdog said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I didn't want to change the firmware mid-review for the sake of consistency (and fear of bricking it in the process haha). I updated to 1.4.2 just now. Time for some testing ^_^



Great review!

So to you the single AK4376A DAC outdoes the dual AK43765A DAC setup?? Interesting. 

Yes please let us know about your retest results, including a power consumption comparison too!!


----------



## crabdog

RockStar2005 said:


> Great review!
> 
> So to you the single AK4376A DAC outdoes the dual AK43765A DAC setup?? Interesting.
> 
> Yes please let us know about your retest results, including a power consumption comparison too!!


Thanks. But I never said the AK4376A is better. I did say that AKM _claims_ it's better in their marketing spiel on their website. It's hard to imagine any current DAC being able to make the ES100 sound better than it does already!


----------



## RockStar2005

crabdog said:


> Thanks. But I never said the AK4376A is better. I did say that AKM _claims_ it's better in their marketing spiel on their website. It's hard to imagine any current DAC being able to make the ES100 sound better than it does already!



Ok. What I meant was, even with the BETR3 having a single (and newer) DAC vs. dual, you still felt it sounded better than the ES100? Interesting.


----------



## home44

How do yo guys us your ES100?

As a Bluetooth adaptor or as a external dac plugged in to your phone with a cable?


----------



## crabdog

RockStar2005 said:


> Ok. What I meant was, even with the BETR3 having a single (and newer) DAC vs. dual, you still felt it sounded better than the ES100? Interesting.


I'm still confused here, so sorry if I'm missing something obvious! Are you talking about the BTR3 comparison in my review? If so then I didn't say the BTR3 sounds better, just that it sounds a little more lean and transparent. So not necessarily better depending on your preferences but just different.


----------



## crabdog

home44 said:


> How do yo guys us your ES100?
> 
> As a Bluetooth adaptor or as a external dac plugged in to your phone with a cable?


I use it primarily as a Bluetooth adapter to stream Spotify from my Android phone.


----------



## PJBrownSkin

home44 said:


> How do yo guys us your ES100?
> 
> As a Bluetooth adaptor or as a external dac plugged in to your phone with a cable?



Mostly bluetooth, streaming Apple Music and Bandcamp from my iPhone. Rarely do I use it as a USB DAC. SQ of ES100 via bluetooth is good enough for me.


----------



## home44

Has anyone tried it through USB 3.0 on their phones?


----------



## waynes world

chinmie said:


> all 135 cm of the cable
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Lol! That has been me a few times!



home44 said:


> How do yo guys us your ES100?
> 
> As a Bluetooth adaptor or as a external dac plugged in to your phone with a cable?



75% of the time as BT adaptor. But it's a really good usb dac, so 25% of the time it's connected to my laptop (with the added bonus being a phone mic at the same time).


----------



## RockStar2005

crabdog said:


> I'm still confused here, so sorry if I'm missing something obvious! Are you talking about the BTR3 comparison in my review? If so then I didn't say the BTR3 sounds better, just that it sounds a little more lean and transparent. So not necessarily better depending on your preferences but just different.



It's all good. 

Let's try this a different way lol.....................yes, I am referring to the BTR3 vs. ES100 section of your review. So ok, if you HAD to choose between the two based on sound quality, meaning which one sounded better to you, which one would you choose?? And why?


----------



## chortya

RockStar2005 said:


> It's all good.
> 
> Let's try this a different way lol.....................yes, I am referring to the BTR3 vs. ES100 section of your review. So ok, if you HAD to choose between the two based on sound quality, meaning which one sounded better to you, which one would you choose?? And why?


I can not comment for crabdog but I can comment for me  Based on sound quality, build and connection stability I would go with BTR3, based on the features, balanced output and updates I would go with ES100. I own both for now and will give FiiO a month or 2 to see if they will provide dedicated app or more features...


----------



## Darkestred

RockStar2005 said:


> It's all good.
> 
> Let's try this a different way lol.....................yes, I am referring to the BTR3 vs. ES100 section of your review. So ok, if you HAD to choose between the two based on sound quality, meaning which one sounded better to you, which one would you choose?? And why?



Both sound very good and i think if you really had to choose one it would fall somewhere under splitting hairs.  If a person had no choice but to receive either the ES100 or BTR3 and with no prior or future indication of which one they'd receive - I can't see someone being upset with one or the other.

I myslf haven't heard the BTR3 but i do want it for some reason even though i have a GET and an ES100.


----------



## waynes world

chortya said:


> I can not comment for crabdog but I can comment for me  Based on sound quality, build and connection stability I would go with BTR3, based on the features, balanced output and updates I would go with ES100. I own both for now and will give FiiO a month or 2 to see if they will provide dedicated app or more features...



What kind of battery life are you getting with the BTR3?


----------



## crabdog

I'll just say that at this stage, I haven't spent enough time with the BTR3 to say which one sounds best to me. I'll probably spend the entire day with it tomorrow so should have a better idea after that.


----------



## chortya

waynes world said:


> What kind of battery life are you getting with the BTR3?


Hard to say, I don't use it much.


----------



## RockStar2005

chortya said:


> I can not comment for crabdog but I can comment for me  Based on sound quality, build and connection stability I would go with BTR3, based on the features, balanced output and updates I would go with ES100. I own both for now and will give FiiO a month or 2 to see if they will provide dedicated app or more features...



Yeah for sure the build quality goes to FiiO. And nice on connection stability, which obviously is important when it comes to having the best sound quality. But ok, interesting on sound quality!! I guess having dual DACs doesn't mean a newer single DAC can't outdo the dual setup. lol I'm very impressed that it has a brand new DAC and also of course LDAC!

So if there's no app for the BTR3, how do you ensure it connects using LDAC's best version (of 3)??

Is FiiO known for NOT providing timely updates??

I would prob only use the app to designate which codec I wanted and also the EQ, but since I do my EQ'ing from my phone (via Poweramp app), then I guess that doesn't really matter.  

My LG V30 doesn't have a balanced output option, as don't really any smartphones lol, so I guess that's not an issue for me.


----------



## RockStar2005

crabdog said:


> I'll just say that at this stage, I haven't spent enough time with the BTR3 to say which one sounds best to me. I'll probably spend the entire day with it tomorrow so should have a better idea after that.



Ok cool. 

Well then I look forward to reading your updated review with the updated ES100!


----------



## chortya

RockStar2005 said:


> Yeah for sure the build quality goes to FiiO. And nice on connection stability, which obviously is important when it comes to having the best sound quality. But ok, interesting on sound quality!! I guess having dual DACs doesn't mean a newer single DAC can't outdo the dual setup. lol I'm very impressed that it has a brand new DAC and also of course LDAC!
> 
> So if there's no app for the BTR3, how do you ensure it connects using LDAC's best version (of 3)??
> 
> ...



Don't get me wrong, sound quality of ES100 is good but in my subjective opinion BTR3 sounds fuller/rounder.
As for the LDAC version - I use Huawei P20 Pro and it supports HWA natively and also shows when BTR3 is connected. For other phones it is possible to use HWA using official FiiO Music app.


----------



## RockStar2005

chortya said:


> Don't get me wrong, sound quality of ES100 is good but in my subjective opinion BTR3 sounds fuller/rounder.
> As for the LDAC version - I use Huawei P20 Pro and it supports HWA natively and also shows when BTR3 is connected. For other phones it is possible to use HWA using official FiiO Music app.



And that's really ALL I wanted to know, so thanks! lol 

What is HWA? I just want to know how to confirm that LDAC (and by LDAC I meant its best version) is being utilized when connecting to a smartphone. That would be a major concern for me if I ever bought the BTR3.


----------



## waynes world

RockStar2005 said:


> I would prob only use the app to designate which codec I wanted and also the EQ, but since I do my EQ'ing from my phone (via Poweramp app), then I guess that doesn't really matter.



Can you stream through Poweramp? I presume not. That's one reason I like the ES100 app's EQ (it applies to everything).



> My LG V30 doesn't have a balanced output option, as don't really any smartphones lol, so I guess that's not an issue for me.



If you get the ES100, then it will become an issue for you (because you'll start wanting to buy balanced cables and gear!).


----------



## RockStar2005 (Sep 25, 2018)

chortya said:


> Don't get me wrong, sound quality of ES100 is good but in my subjective opinion BTR3 sounds fuller/rounder.
> As for the LDAC version - I use Huawei P20 Pro and it supports HWA natively and also shows when BTR3 is connected. For other phones it is possible to use HWA using official FiiO Music app.



Oh wait, I just remembered...........the BTR3 will flash a white light when LDAC is being used (see attached).


But ok how do you "force" it to switch to LDAC if it's doesn't do it?


----------



## peter123

RockStar2005 said:


> Oh wait, I just remembered...........the BTR3 will flash a white light when LDAC is being used (see attached).
> 
> But ok how do you "force" it to switch to LDAC if it's doesn't do it?



I'm sure that the nice people in the FiiO thread would love to help you out with this...


----------



## crabdog

RockStar2005 said:


> Oh wait, I just remembered...........the BTR3 will flash a white light when LDAC is being used (see attached).
> 
> But ok how do you "force" it to switch to LDAC if it's doesn't do it?


You enable developer mode on your phone and from there you can select LDAC as the default codec for streaming.


----------



## RockStar2005

waynes world said:


> Can you stream through Poweramp? I presume not. That's one reason I like the ES100 app's EQ (it applies to everything).
> 
> 
> 
> If you get the ES100, then it will become an issue for you (because you'll start wanting to buy balanced cables and gear!).



Yes you can stream. Just have to connect via BT to the ES100 or BTR3 (or any BT device) and just hit Play. lol 

Haha I'm sure I will.


----------



## RockStar2005

crabdog said:


> You enable developer mode on your phone and from there you can select LDAC as the default codec for streaming.



Ahh ok. You rock Crabdog!!!  lol 

Thanks!!


----------



## Lurk650

RockStar2005 said:


> Ahh ok. You rock Crabdog!!!  lol
> 
> Thanks!!


Also, go into the Bluetooth Menu, for the EarStudio click the Settings COG, bottom option will be codecs and make sure that LDAC is turned on. I'm sure the BTR3 will have the same screen.


----------



## RockStar2005

Lurk650 said:


> Also, go into the Bluetooth Menu, for the EarStudio click the Settings COG, bottom option will be codecs and make sure that LDAC is turned on. I'm sure the BTR3 will have the same screen.



Nice! Thanks!

Yeah I went into Dev Options on my LG V30, and saw all that stuff there, including the added option to choose which VERSION of LDAC I want, which is also something I wanted to know. This will come in handy I'm sure. 

The fact that several ppl in here think the ES100 sounds better than their former wired setup, and now a couple are saying the BTR3 sounds even better than the ES100 (or are implying it lol)...........that says a lot about BOTH devices!! I kinda wish the BTR3 had a Dual DAC setup too, even if it would raise the price. Oh well. lol I guess by the time I switch phones again (prob next year) there's always a chance the ES100 will upgrade and/or BTR3 will get redone with dual DACs. But even if not, this is still great!


----------



## chortya

RockStar2005 said:


> And that's really ALL I wanted to know, so thanks! lol
> 
> What is HWA? I just want to know how to confirm that LDAC (and by LDAC I meant its best version) is being utilized when connecting to a smartphone. That would be a major concern for me if I ever bought the BTR3.


My phone indicates the protocol in the Bluetooth settings. And as mentioned above BTR3 indicates connection protocol with different colors.
HWA (LHDC) seems to be the non-Sony LDAC implementation. It's native to Huawei phones.
ES100 shows connectivity in the app.


----------



## CactusPete23

RADSONE INFO...

I noticed that Radsone will be showing 3 devices at the "15th Annual Rocky Mountain International Audio Fest (RMAF) " in Colorado, this October.

*Exhibit models:  *
       1. ES100 High Resolution Bluetooth Receive
*       2. ES200 Hi-Fi Compact USB DAC (sample) 
       3. ES400 Full Differential Power Amp. (sample)*

You can see there are 2 new devices.  ES200 USB DAC;  And ES400 Amp !     Don't know anything else about them.  Just FYI for now.


----------



## Elzizo

CactusPete23 said:


> RADSONE INFO...
> 
> I noticed that Radsone will be showing 3 devices at the "15th Annual Rocky Mountain International Audio Fest (RMAF) " in Colorado, this October.
> 
> ...


Just take my money Radsone. Just.... take it.


----------



## RockStar2005

chortya said:


> My phone indicates the protocol in the Bluetooth settings. And as mentioned above BTR3 indicates connection protocol with different colors.
> HWA (LHDC) seems to be the non-Sony LDAC implementation. It's native to Huawei phones.
> ES100 shows connectivity in the app.



Cool. For me I only seem to see it in Dev Options. As long as I can see it SOMEWHERE, I don't care. lol 

Oh ok (HWA). Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## RockStar2005

CactusPete23 said:


> RADSONE INFO...
> 
> I noticed that Radsone will be showing 3 devices at the "15th Annual Rocky Mountain International Audio Fest (RMAF) " in Colorado, this October.
> 
> ...



Interesting. I'll have to check those out. Feel free to post a link here if you happen to come across one. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CactusPete23 (Sep 25, 2018)

RockStar2005 said:


> Interesting. I'll have to check those out. Feel free to post a link here if you happen to come across one.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


While looking for those two devices, I just found that there is another device they are working on:

*ES300* *"also has a true wireless design, AI-enabled Bluetooth headset ES300"*

_Translated from Korean Website...    _ES300 Radsone Wireless Earphones could be really nice.


----------



## mhoopes

wslee said:


> ES400 is a power amplifier (60watt/channel) designed for 2.5mm full balanced source devices.
> It's for loudspeakers.
> We're planning to release it 3Q this year.
> Thanks,
> WS


ES200 + ES400 = DAC + AMP for speakers with ES100-style configuration app (or whatever SubMash says it should be )?
What class - AB, D ... . ?

Ok.


----------



## RockStar2005

CactusPete23 said:


> While looking for those two devices, I just found that there is another device they are working on:
> 
> *ES300* *"also has a true wireless design, AI-enabled Bluetooth headset ES300"*
> 
> _Translated from Korean Website...    _ES300 Radsone Wireless Earphones could be really nice.



Very cool! You think it'll be like a direct BT upgrade to the ES100??


----------



## rkw (Sep 26, 2018)

crabdog said:


> You enable developer mode on your phone and from there you can select LDAC as the default codec for streaming.


Developer options only sets the codec for the current session, and doesn't change the default — it resets after each Bluetooth session. Instead, go to the Bluetooth paired devices list as others have mentioned.


----------



## rkw

waynes world said:


> Can you stream through Poweramp? I presume not. That's one reason I like the ES100 app's EQ (it applies to everything).





RockStar2005 said:


> Yes you can stream. Just have to connect via BT to the ES100 or BTR3 (or any BT device) and just hit Play. lol
> 
> Haha I'm sure I will.


Poweramp does not support streaming services (Tidal, Spotify, etc).


----------



## RockStar2005

rkw said:


> Developer options only sets the codec for the current session, and doesn't change the default — it resets after each Bluetooth session. Instead, go to the Bluetooth paired devices list as others have mentioned.



Ok I'll try that when the time comes.


----------



## RockStar2005

rkw said:


> Poweramp does not support streaming services (Tidal, Spotify, etc).



I just meant stream/send out music playing from within that amp to your speaker or headphones.


----------



## tuckers

I've been using the ES100 with my AndroidTV box Nvidia Shield for playing games like Assassins Creed. I am using the Focal Elear.  The sound is the best I've heard from the box, and the Shield supports LDAC, which is the reason for the great sound quality.


----------



## RockStar2005

So it seems the ES100 can drive up to 600 ohm headphones, though really 300 ohms well, and the FiiO BTR3 up to 100 ohm headphones/earphones. Even though I'd prefer the slightly better sounding BTR3, I guess for my 250 ohm Beyer DT 1770 Pros, I would have to have the ES100. 

Has anyone who's reading this right now ever compared any of the LG Quad DAC phones to the ES100? If so, I know the LG phones sound slightly better, but what about soundstage? Is the ES100's at least AS wide (or wider??) as the LG Quad DAC phones' soundstage, or no? Just wonderin'.


----------



## 499916

RockStar2005 said:


> So it seems the ES100 can drive up to 600 ohm headphones, though really 300 ohms well, and the FiiO BTR3 up to 100 ohm headphones/earphones. Even though I'd prefer the slightly better sounding BTR3, I guess for my 250 ohm Beyer DT 1770 Pros, I would have to have the ES100.
> 
> Has anyone who's reading this right now ever compared any of the LG Quad DAC phones to the ES100? If so, I know the LG phones sound slightly better, but what about soundstage? Is the ES100's at least AS wide (or wider??) as the LG Quad DAC phones' soundstage, or no? Just wonderin'.


----------



## RockStar2005

Hi Zcus........ 

I see you quoted my post, but I don't see your reply anywhere. Please repost it. 

Thanks!


----------



## 499916

I have an LG V20 and think it has more depth than the ES100 but I think the sound stage on the ES100 is better by quite a bit.  The lg v20 is not balanced where as the ES100 is... That might have something to do with it.


----------



## 499916

Sorry. New to this forum and how the quote works..


----------



## RockStar2005

(zcus) said:


> I have an LG V20 and think it has more depth than the ES100 but I think the sound stage on the ES100 is better by quite a bit.  The lg v20 is not balanced where as the ES100 is... That might have something to do with it.



I C. Wow, very interesting! Well depth is important too, though I prob care a bit more about width. So that is VERY good news for the ES100! 

But.........you compared the V20 to the ES100 in balanced mode?? Hmm. I wonder if the same thing would apply if unbalanced, since I don't know of any smartphones that offer a balanced connection. lol What do you think??


----------



## RockStar2005

(zcus) said:


> Sorry. New to this forum and how the quote works..



No big deal!


----------



## 499916

Its my experience that balanced out on the ES100 is the way to go.  Unbalanced on the ES100 to me just sounds average.  I guess to answer your question:  the LG V20's unbalanced out has a better sound than unbalanced on the ES100.  But balanced out on the ES100 has an awesome soundstage that the LG V20 just cant reproduce.


----------



## RockStar2005 (Sep 27, 2018)

(zcus) said:


> Its my experience that balanced out on the ES100 is the way to go.  Unbalanced on the ES100 to me just sounds average.  I guess to answer your question:  the LG V20's unbalanced out has a better sound than unbalanced on the ES100.  But balanced out on the ES100 has an awesome soundstage that the LG V20 just cant reproduce.



Hmm ok. Very good info to know! I guess maybe for the time being if I change to a non-LG phone I may just stick with wired amp/DACs then. lol

The issue also is that my Beyerdynamic DT 1770 Pro uses a mini-XLR connector, which doesn't come in a balanced version unfortunately. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Devodonaldson

(zcus) said:


> Sorry. New to this forum and how the quote works..


The es100 sounds good balanced, but the V30 running bit-perfect using USB Audio Player Pro takes it by a noticeable amount. Android audio really messed up how these DACs would/should function IMO.


----------



## Darkestred

Is everyone comparing the es100 to the LG and BTR3 and whatever else in bluetooth mode or as a dedicated dac?


----------



## RockStar2005

Darkestred said:


> Is everyone comparing the es100 to the LG and BTR3 and whatever else in bluetooth mode or as a dedicated dac?



Great question! I was assuming it was BT mode. People please reconfirm this!


----------



## bigjim

I received mine earlier in the week. After a few hours I've been really impressed, both 3.5mm to my Kef M500 (highly underrated more texture on the bass than any other portable I have heard including Some £400+) and balanced into my MEE p1s. Very impressive for the money and the app is wonderful. Haven't wanted to use my AK JR or my ibasso With Sabre all week, something just sounds so effortless about it. (LDAC from Galaxy S8)


----------



## 499916 (Sep 28, 2018)

Darkestred said:


> Is everyone comparing the es100 to the LG and BTR3 and whatever else in bluetooth mode or as a dedicated dac?



I only use it in bluetooth balanced mode... I'm not a mac user so didn't get the 24bit upgrade.. so its only a 16 bit usb dac for me.


----------



## Darkestred

(zcus) said:


> I only use it in bluetooth balanced mode... I'm not a mac user so didn't get the 24bit upgrade.. so its only a 16 bit usb dac for me.



Oh jesus.  I'm going to buy the BTR3 and try this unit out, too.  I really love the radsone, a lot.  Might have to put my GET up on the market place and just have a backup with the ES100 and BTR...i hate headfi.

I realize you didn't mention the BTR in this reply but i just feel so helpless with wanting to test out the BTR.


----------



## RockStar2005

Darkestred said:


> Oh jesus.  I'm going to buy the BTR3 and try this unit out, too.  I really love the radsone, a lot.  Might have to put my GET up on the market place and just have a backup with the ES100 and BTR...i hate headfi.
> 
> I realize you didn't mention the BTR in this reply but i just feel so helpless with wanting to test out the BTR.



lol 

What impedance is your headphones Dark? I think THAT should determine which device you get.


----------



## 499916

Sorry but I don't own a BTR


----------



## Darkestred (Sep 28, 2018)

RockStar2005 said:


> lol
> 
> What impedance is your headphones Dark? I think THAT should determine which device you get.



They are 32ohm.   I felt the radsone are better sounding than the GET but not by a wide margin.  I really like the battery life and app but since I am always curious and had my eyes set on the BTR3 before finding the radsone...imma do it!  One life to live, baby.  I have a gift card and i get 5% back from amazon so if i dont like it, i can sell it for a push.


----------



## RockStar2005

Darkestred said:


> They are 32ohm.   I felt the radsone are better sounding than the GET but not by a wide margin.  I really like the battery life and app but since I am always curious and had my eyes set on the BTR3 before finding the radsone...imma do it!  One life to live, baby.  I have a gift card and i get 5% back from amazon so if i dont like it, i can sell it for a push.



Which headphones/earphones are the GET? 

Ok. For me if I only had 32 ohm headphones I'd prob do the BTR3. Seems like ppl in this thread who have compared both feel the BTR3 with the newer DAC (though single, not dual like ES100) sounds better. But The BTR3 can only drive up 100 ohms max, while the ES100 can drive up to 600 ohms, though 300 well. So yeah, I think getting the BTR3 to try it out as well is smart. Please let us know what you end up doin'!

Nice on gift card! Yeah the battery life on the ES100 is like 14 hours vs. BTR3's 11.5 hours, but to me, those are both high enough not to matter. The BTR3 is also like $20-$30 cheaper, and has a nicer design/body too. 

What phone ya got too??


----------



## Darkestred (Sep 28, 2018)

RockStar2005 said:


> Which headphones/earphones are the GET?
> 
> Ok. For me if I only had 32 ohm headphones I'd prob do the BTR3. Seems like ppl in this thread who have compared both feel the BTR3 with the newer DAC (though single, not dual like ES100) sounds better. But The BTR3 can only drive up 100 ohms max, while the ES100 can drive up to 600 ohms, though 300 well. So yeah, I think getting the BTR3 to try it out as well is smart. Please let us know what you end up doin'!
> 
> ...



Yeah.  I am not using anything with serious power nor will i need to but i certainly can hear a difference between the Get and the ES100 with my IEMs.  The Get is another bluetooth receiver.  I auditioned it at Canjam and really liked it.  Silly me thought it was something new.  Then a month later i find out about the BTR3 and then the ES100.  My world was shattered and blown away, at the same time.

I have a Samsung S8+

I find it fitting for me about a week outside of my purchase period the ES100 is on sale for 20 or 30 bucks cheaper than what i bought it at.  Such is life.

I will update the thread on my opinions when i recieve the BTR3 sometime next week and after spending some sexy time with it.


----------



## RockStar2005

Darkestred said:


> Yeah.  I am not using anything with serious power nor will i need to but i certainly can hear a difference between the Get and the ES100 with my IEMs.  The Get is another bluetooth receiver.  I auditioned it at Canjam and really liked it.  Silly me thought it was something new.  Then a month later i find out about the BTR3 and then the ES100.  My world was shattered and blown away, at the same time.
> 
> I have a Samsung S8+
> 
> ...



Yeah so for you either device would work. I look forward to reading your review on both!

So if either of these two devices work for you, can you still return the GET or will you have to sell it off? 

I'm sure you'll recover. lol 

S8+? Ok. Not sure now why I asked you that, but anyway, cool. 

Haha yeah that sux.............but it happens to all of us at one time or another. For all you know the BTR3 will be your favorite, and it won't matter anyway cuz you'll just return the ES100. That's actually what I'm banking on b/c at least 2 ppl in this thread felt the BTR3 sounded better, but we'll see.


----------



## Darkestred

RockStar2005 said:


> Yeah so for you either device would work. I look forward to reading your review on both!
> 
> So if either of these two devices work for you, can you still return the GET or will you have to sell it off?
> 
> ...



I won't get rid of the es100.  These devices are fairly cheap and its not breaking my bank.  Originally, I was going to use the ES100 as the main and the Get as the backup but that never materialized.  The ES100 is just so much better.  However, i do miss the controls of the Get.  It has a nice big pause/play/call button and the button layout is intuitive.

In my head i have a lot of what if scenarios that i know will never happen owning more than one of a similiar device.  I guess its the reason must of us have multiple headphones.  Variety.

I will definitely post my opinions on the two.  From an early perspective it looks like ill favor the BTR3s controls over the ES100 but time will tell.

I got the GET on sale but ive had it for a couple months now.  Whether i push or make money or lose money isn't too big of a deal.


----------



## Marco Angel

Darkestred said:


> I won't get rid of the es100.  These devices are fairly cheap and its not breaking my bank.  Originally, I was going to use the ES100 as the main and the Get as the backup but that never materialized.  The ES100 is just so much better.  However, i do miss the controls of the Get.  It has a nice big pause/play/call button and the button layout is intuitive.
> 
> In my head i have a lot of what if scenarios that i know will never happen owning more than one of a similiar device.  I guess its the reason must of us have multiple headphones.  Variety.
> 
> ...


Can you put a link on this GET device? cant find it anywhere =(


----------



## harpo1

Marco Angel said:


> Can you put a link on this GET device? cant find it anywhere =(


Here you go.  https://www.bluewaveaudio.ca/produc...mplifier-bluetooth-headphones/?v=7516fd43adaa  Massdrop has it every once in awhile for about $40 cheaper.  IMO the connection issues with the Get make it useless unless you have your source device on you and the get pretty much right next to it.


----------



## Hacke

I‘m new to the EarStudio es100. I‘m very satisfied with it. 

But I have one question: Does someone know the dB of channel crosstalk? 
I used Google  but didn‘t find an answer.


----------



## stemplar

Purchased the ES-100. Very good. Better than AK XB10.
I've added a Fioo F9Pro. Balanced by using an order of magnitude! right.
I'm planning a Sennheiser 660s. Balanced cable. My question is whether you use any such impedance headphones? The LG v30 tried to do it nicely.


----------



## zolom

ES100 with FiiO F9 Pro balanced are great. 
Ordered the new FiiO FH5, will post soon.


----------



## stemplar (Sep 30, 2018)

zolom said:


> ES100 with FiiO F9 Pro balanced are great.
> Ordered the new FiiO FH5, will post soon.


I will be curious about it, then write it down (only 19 ohms?). I was completely surprised when I put the balanced cable.
But my ears prefer listening around the ears.


----------



## mhoopes

stemplar said:


> Purchased the ES-100. Very good. Better than AK XB10.
> I've added a Fioo F9Pro. Balanced by using an order of magnitude! right.
> I'm planning a Sennheiser 660s. Balanced cable. My question is whether you use any such impedance headphones? The LG v30 tried to do it nicely.


I picked up a like-new Massdrop HD6XX (Sennheiser HD 650) recently for less than $200, and use it often with the ES100. Ample volume and fidelity in balanced in 2x voltage limit mode with 300 Ohm cans, so the 150 Ohm HD 660 S won’t be a problem. In my opinion, the HD 660 S may not be worth the extra scratch; read around for some non-Head-Fi impressions.


----------



## stemplar

mhoopes said:


> I picked up a like-new Massdrop HD6XX (Sennheiser HD 650) recently for less than $200, and use it often with the ES100. Ample volume and fidelity in balanced in 2x voltage limit mode with 300 Ohm cans, so the 150 Ohm HD 660 S won’t be a problem. In my opinion, the HD 660 S may not be worth the extra scratch; read around for some non-Head-Fi impressions.


------------
Thank you very much, sir, that was exactly what I was curious about.
I was also thinking that the HD650 can now be bought at a good price. But I thought the 300 ohm was a lot.


----------



## mhoopes

stemplar said:


> I will be curious about it, then write it down (only 19 ohms?). I was completely surprised when I put the balanced cable.
> But my ears prefer listening around the ears.


I had a hard time discerning a difference between SE and balanced with the FH5, but YMMV. Technically, I prefer the idea of differential drive vs. dual-amp parallel drive, but the difference there could come down to amp matching on the silicon.


----------



## peter123

stemplar said:


> ------------
> Thank you very much, sir, that was exactly what I was curious about.
> I was also thinking that the HD650 can now be bought at a good price. But I thought the 300 ohm was a lot.



The HD58X is also out there. It's even more easy to power and to some people (myself including  more enjoyable than the HD650......


----------



## stemplar

mhoopes said:


> I had a hard time discerning a difference between SE and balanced with the FH5, but YMMV. Technically, I prefer the idea of differential drive vs. dual-amp parallel drive, but the difference there could come down to amp matching on the silicon.



I have no experience here, but it was shocking to see F9pro. ES-100 balanced / unbalanced audible difference. I thought maybe the SE 660s sound like ES-100 (balanced). (possibly investing in a Fiio Q5 later)


----------



## petrovsky13

Can anyone please compare and confirm that there is an audible difference AAC vs LDAC? Like really audible


----------



## SubMash (Oct 1, 2018)

petrovsky13 said:


> Can anyone please compare and confirm that there is an audible difference AAC vs LDAC? Like really audible


I don't hear any difference and I did the blind test. I hear the difference in synthetic tests of 17kHz and above sounds because AAC doesn't have them and LDAC, as well as APTX, generate harmonics below 17kHz from sounds above 17kHz. Luckily real music doesn't have much of anything in that region. APTX I can most certainly hear the difference because in ES100 it generates high-frequency noise that artificially increases high-frequency sounds volume, so it sounds brighter and dirtier.

I use LDAC, though, because I assume that it allows me to change the volume on my phone without losing resolution. But I didn't test that.

P.S. I can push down digital volume significantly while increasing analog volume a lot and then AAC starts to become dirtier than LDAC, so that's my only test to support LDAC usage. But I'm not using it like that and nobody should.


----------



## stemplar (Oct 1, 2018)

I tried. I have to say the quality is better.(LDAC 990 vs. AptxH)
And the Larger BT distance is greater. For Aptx is triple, AptxHD doubles.
The balanced mode is very noticeable (Fiio F9Pro). The HD 660 s balanced 2,5 mm cable has not come yet, but I'll try it too.


----------



## tatonka

earphone freshman say hello everyone! I got my es100 not long time and update the firmware to 1.3.2, normally just hear musics via 2.5 balanced earphonewith default setting, today i accidentally open the 2-voltage mode! and i found the music sounds a little different(sound becomes better)! Yes, i can only tell that the difference exist, but i cannot say exactly what is different between 1v mode and 2v mode! anybody had same experience? and give me some explain? thanks!


----------



## mhoopes

tatonka said:


> earphone freshman say hello everyone! I got my es100 not long time and update the firmware to 1.3.2, normally just hear musics via 2.5 balanced earphonewith default setting, today i accidentally open the 2-voltage mode! and i found the music sounds a little different(sound becomes better)! Yes, i can only tell that the difference exist, but i cannot say exactly what is different between 1v mode and 2v mode! anybody had same experience? and give me some explain? thanks!


The difference between 1x and 2x voltage is only the volume limit. If your earphones are very high impedance (say, 100 Ohms or more) then 2x mode can show a difference. What earphones are you using?


----------



## tatonka

mhoopes said:


> The difference between 1x and 2x voltage is only the volume limit. If your earphones are very high impedance (say, 100 Ohms or more) then 2x mode can show a difference. What earphones are you using?



my earphone is ath-im70, very low impedance


----------



## Darkestred (Oct 1, 2018)

Ok.  Here is my quick run-down and verdict of the BTR3 vs ES100.

*SOUND*

The BTR3 does sound better than the ES100 but this is being more subjective than ever.   It really comes down to more of what one prefers and thus which is better is more of a preference than reality.  The BTR3 has a thicker note presentation and is slightly more forward sounding.  The High-end is a little more noticeable and cleaner but not bright.  The low end is punchier and tighter.

The ES100 has an airy sound but a little better instrument separation/coherency and has more bass presence in regards to quantity, at least this is how it sounds through poweramp with the same eq settings.  These two units do compliment one another.

*BUILD*

Hands-down the FIIO is way nicer

*BT Connection*

Radsone has a much better signal.  I can cup the device and the signal never gives out.  The BTR struggles with this, which means if your arm brushes by it there is a chance the signal will cut out for a split second.  The Radsone also has a buffer which is really nice when going out the signal range.  I am sure this will change when FIIO brings out their app.

I'll keep both but i like the radsone better currently, even though i love the thicker notes with the BTR3.


----------



## RockStar2005

Darkestred said:


> Ok.  Here is my quick run-down and verdict of the BTR3 vs ES100.
> 
> *SOUND*
> 
> ...



Great review Dark! Loved that you used Poweramp AND EQs as well. Very helpful!

So the BTR3 is really that sensitive eh?


----------



## niron

Darkestred said:


> Ok.  Here is my quick run-down and verdict of the BTR3 vs ES100.
> 
> *SOUND*
> 
> ...



For me, personally: ES100 >.BTR3 all the way down (except build quality).

I'm listening with a balanced cable but I used the 3.5mm jack to make it equal.


----------



## chortya

niron said:


> For me, personally: ES100 >.BTR3 all the way down (except build quality).
> 
> I'm listening with a balanced cable but I used the 3.5mm jack to make it equal.


Each day I have mixed feelings and can't decide which one to leave  actually I experienced better connectivity with BTR3 but all my cables are balanced now so Radson will probably stay. But man, build quality and USBC are also so tempting...


----------



## motor2110

very bad that there is no launch of voice assistant.
And this function is in btr3.
I bought es100 - because I was worried that btr3 would be weak for 100 ohm ER4s


----------



## RockStar2005

niron said:


> For me, personally: ES100 >.BTR3 all the way down (except build quality).
> 
> I'm listening with a balanced cable but I used the 3.5mm jack to make it equal.



I wonder though niron if you'd say the same if you were using the ES100 unbalanced? I can't do balanced with my LG V30 or my Beyerdynamic DT 1770 Pro. But the BTR3 can't drive 250 ohm headphones, so I only have ONE choice. lol


----------



## RockStar2005

chortya said:


> Each day I have mixed feelings and can't decide which one to leave  actually I experienced better connectivity with BTR3 but all my cables are balanced now so Radson will probably stay. But man, build quality and USBC are also so tempting...



Better connectivity?? Interesting.


----------



## zolom

Listening to the ES100 via the FiiO FH5 (just arrived), balance cable. 
SOUNDS GREAT,  even before any burn-in.


----------



## Darkestred

RockStar2005 said:


> Great review Dark! Loved that you used Poweramp AND EQs as well. Very helpful!
> 
> So the BTR3 is really that sensitive eh?



Thank you.  Yes.  I was a little disappointed.  Still a nice unit.

Poweramp is the only way to go, IMO.

@niron and @chortya do you two have cut-out issues if you surround your device with your hands?  I know this may not be a big deal for some but i use these devices for mainly working out and any running/walking/biking and this is when i notice it the most.


----------



## niron

Darkestred said:


> Thank you.  Yes.  I was a little disappointed.  Still a nice unit.
> 
> Poweramp is the only way to go, IMO.
> 
> @niron and @chortya do you two have cut-out issues if you surround your device with your hands?  I know this may not be a big deal for some but i use these devices for mainly working out and any running/walking/biking and this is when i notice it the most.



Not that I've noticed. It's always in my pocket covered with whatever is inside, and never had any cut-out issues whatsoever.


----------



## RockStar2005

Darkestred said:


> Thank you.  Yes.  I was a little disappointed.  Still a nice unit.
> 
> Poweramp is the only way to go, IMO.
> 
> @niron and @chortya do you two have cut-out issues if you surround your device with your hands?  I know this may not be a big deal for some but i use these devices for mainly working out and any running/walking/biking and this is when i notice it the most.



Yeah that kinda sux. But I'd just leave it close by me anyway or clip it on so I'd prob be ok with it. Hopefully they come out with one with a much stronger amp on it next year. lol 

Haha hell YES it is!! I like UAPP too, but UI-wise to me nothin' beats Poweramp. Both have the best sound though, and 10-Band EQ which is a must for me (as is 100 step volume so u can fine tune your sound). 

Yeah that would be good to know for me too. I won't work out with it but if you guys don't have those issues that's promising to know!


----------



## RockStar2005

niron said:


> Not that I've noticed. It's always in my pocket covered with whatever is inside, and never had any cut-out issues whatsoever.



That's awesome niron!! Maybe then it's just an issue if you move around with it too much (aka like when you're working out)? I usually just sit and listen on my couch, so for me it'd be out in the open, so even less likely I'm guessing to cut out.


----------



## mhoopes

RockStar2005 said:


> That's awesome niron!! Maybe then it's just an issue if you move around with it too much (aka like when you're working out)? I usually just sit and listen on my couch, so for me it'd be out in the open, so even less likely I'm guessing to cut out.


I have the µBTR, and have no complaints about its RF performance. The FCC test report for it also represents the BTR3 (and some future models), and in the "Difference of Model" section, states "all models have the same Antenna shape, circuit diagram and RF module...the test performed on the model µBTR."
https://fccid.io/R56-FCIDBT/Test-Report/Test-report-3878947

Perhaps there is a performance difference between the µBTR and the BTR3, due to variation in packaging (partial metal enclosure, maybe?).


----------



## RockStar2005

mhoopes said:


> I have the µBTR, and have no complaints about its RF performance. The FCC test report for it also represents the BTR3 (and some future models), and in the "Difference of Model" section, states "all models have the same Antenna shape, circuit diagram and RF module...the test performed on the model µBTR."
> https://fccid.io/R56-FCIDBT/Test-Report/Test-report-3878947
> 
> Perhaps there is a performance difference between the µBTR and the BTR3, due to variation in packaging (partial metal enclosure, maybe?).



Very good info mhoopes! 

Yeah that could definitely be it. They say metal tends to obstruct antenna signals more than plastic or glass too I believe. Still, I like metal bodies on these types of devices. lol


----------



## mhoopes

RockStar2005 said:


> Very good info mhoopes!
> 
> Yeah that could definitely be it. They say metal tends to obstruct antenna signals more than plastic or glass too I believe. Still, I like metal bodies on these types of devices. lol


For sure. I'm currently tweaking an RF shield design in one of our products as I'm writing this. Guess what it's made out of?


----------



## Mouseman

I have a µBTR, and I have to say it's really great for what it is. It's a good value for the money, and the link with the iPhone with AAC sounds great. I thought about waiting for the BTR3, and I couldn't see much cause to wait for it.

But I use my ES100 more often, mostly due to the balanced output. I snagged it on sale, I had been waffling back and forth when it was full price.


----------



## 435279

mhoopes said:


> For sure. I'm currently tweaking an RF shield design in one of our products as I'm writing this. Guess what it's made out of?



Copper or A-Loo-Min-um?


----------



## Darkestred

RockStar2005 said:


> Yeah that kinda sux. But I'd just leave it close by me anyway or clip it on so I'd prob be ok with it. Hopefully they come out with one with a much stronger amp on it next year. lol
> 
> Haha hell YES it is!! I like UAPP too, but UI-wise to me nothin' beats Poweramp. Both have the best sound though, and 10-Band EQ which is a must for me (as is 100 step volume so u can fine tune your sound).
> 
> Yeah that would be good to know for me too. I won't work out with it but if you guys don't have those issues that's promising to know!



It really is.  I think minus the new alpha builds it had the best eq capabilities.  The layout is just perfect.  A lot of players come close but nothing equals it, IMO.

Hmm.  that's interesting with the BTR3.  I cupped it while on my person and in my hands and it cuts out with ease.  It's not a huge deal as there are only small occurences at the gym where it will cutout and walking or running wont be an issue but the ES100 has no issues with cupping.  Infact, i can't think of a time where the signal cutout without any obvious explanations.


----------



## RockStar2005

mhoopes said:


> For sure. I'm currently tweaking an RF shield design in one of our products as I'm writing this. Guess what it's made out of?



Plastic?!! lol


----------



## RockStar2005

Darkestred said:


> It really is.  I think minus the new alpha builds it had the best eq capabilities.  The layout is just perfect.  A lot of players come close but nothing equals it, IMO.
> 
> Hmm.  that's interesting with the BTR3.  I cupped it while on my person and in my hands and it cuts out with ease.  It's not a huge deal as there are only small occurences at the gym where it will cutout and walking or running wont be an issue but the ES100 has no issues with cupping.  Infact, i can't think of a time where the signal cutout without any obvious explanations.



Yeah I agree. I'm SOOOOOO tired of all these alpha builds too. Did you check out the new V3 "Catch Release 797" version (basically a V2 "JUST ABOUT Final Draft" Beta lol)?? If you sign up for Beta via Google Play Store you get a copy of it. It looks pretty great, except 1) There's a bug which I was told they are working on as we speak where the song finishes and doesn't skip to next song on album or in sequence.....it just freezes and 2) Album info is displayed OVER the album cover art instead of under (a survey on Poweramp thread showed majority favoring the album info NOT covering the album cover art, so hopefully Max the head Dev sees that lol). I think both of these issues will be resolved though before V3 comes out. The question is WHEN?!! Must be soon, but how soon?! lol V2 came out in 2013, so it's LONG overdue. lol But yeah, this Beta 797 version looks AMAZING! 

With regards to EQ, I love the layout the most too. I KEEP asking though for them to upgrade it to a PARAMETRIC EQ so the #s are there too for easier measuring. I am hoping V3 or else V3.1 (etc) will have it. I love that you can save your custom EQs too. UAPP doesn't let you do that. I rely HEAVILY on my own custom EQs so this is great for when I get a new phone and can just port it in from saved Settings file and also share with friends too vs. having to redo it every time I get a new phone. 

Hmm ok. Well hopefully they perfect it with future firmware updates or else versions. There's a good chance next year I won't be buying another LG (though it's possible), and therefore no more Quad DAC, so I'll be continuing to CLOSELY keep tabs on Radsone and FiiO BT products in this category. I really like the idea of going at least SEMI-wireless, especially that it's b/t the device and phone. It'll feel much more FREE to be able to use my phone without also having to deal with a cable connected to headphones.


----------



## mhoopes

SteveOliver said:


> Copper or A-Loo-Min-um?


...ium!










And no, the T doesn't stand for transparent.


----------



## mhoopes

All that said, I'd take the BTR3 over the µBTR in a hot minute, and just make sure I "hold it different". 
P.S. The range for the ES100 is close to that of the µBTR, in my experience.


----------



## Darkestred

@RockStar2005 I saw v3 had issues.  I'd rather use something that works vs something that would drive me crazy.  I am ok with using old versions of PA.  If Max ever updates it to a working build - that's cool, too.
I think all these devices are really neat and will continue to upgrade down the line.  Get rid of the LG.  They always botch something on their phones.  But, that's just my preference and when others run into issues i just remind them, it's an LG. 

Range is definitely legit on the BTR3.


----------



## RockStar2005

Darkestred said:


> @RockStar2005 I saw v3 had issues.  I'd rather use something that works vs something that would drive me crazy.  I am ok with using old versions of PA.  If Max ever updates it to a working build - that's cool, too.
> I think all these devices are really neat and will continue to upgrade down the line.  Get rid of the LG.  They always botch something on their phones.  But, that's just my preference and when others run into issues i just remind them, it's an LG.
> 
> Range is definitely legit on the BTR3.



Yeah though it's not actually V3, just a pre-release version of it. I feel you on using V2 still though. My ONLY real reason for using these Betas is b/c the sound is slightly better but more importantly they offer 100 step volume dials vs. 5 step ones. There's nothing that grates on my nerves more of when I'm so close to the "perfect volume" for what I'm listening to and I just can't seem to reach it. I think even though it keeps getting delayed, now for the first time since getting this new Beta version I can see REAL progress happening and so I think the official V3 will be out very soon. Then after that I could care less. LOL 

Yeah they had boot loop issues etc in the past but now that's all been seemingly fixed. Only thing is the camera still kinda sux. Even with me using a modded GCam app (same app Pixel uses, but this modded version has the HDR locked for non-Pixel phones ftw), the camera quality still isn't up to par with like Sony and Samsung. 

I think LG has come a long way, just not with their camera. But then again, the V40 has like FIVE lenses, so who knows??! LOL 

Ok good to know! That is important too.


----------



## mhoopes (Oct 2, 2018)

wslee said:


> MQA is a kind of unique encoding format which provides higher resolution audio at the very efficient data rate.
> 
> Take a look at the below figures first:
> 
> ...


MQA is controversial, in audio enthusiast circles. @wslee has given us one of the most concise and objective summaries of its technical features that I've yet read (to include Stereophile cognoscenti), while keeping it in the context of the portable use case. Please come back, @wslee.


----------



## NickiRasgo

Is this good enough for PC use? Anyone here have compared it to xDuoo XD-05? Thanks.


----------



## waynes world

I broke the clip off of my es100 

I'm thinking of finding another clip from somewhere and gluing it on with some good epoxy.

Has anyone else done anything similar?


----------



## waynes world

NickiRasgo said:


> Is this good enough for PC use? Anyone here have compared it to xDuoo XD-05? Thanks.



I haven't compared it to the xd05, but the es100 is a great dac (uness you need hi-res on a PC). If I can't fix the clip on mine, I'm going to use it as my desktop dac and buy another es100 for mobile use.


----------



## 435279

waynes world said:


> I broke the clip off of my es100
> 
> I'm thinking of finding another clip from somewhere and gluing it on with some good epoxy.
> 
> Has anyone else done anything similar?



I've done it myself, but I would buy a Shanling M0 clip, you could either glue/double sided tape it on as it is or trim it a bit and stick it on, but I'm sure it would work.


----------



## fuzzybabybunny

I just got this DAC and I'm very impressed. At first I liked the sound coming from my DragonFly Red much better, but after playing with the EQ I enjoy the sound from this as well. 

I'm confused though - why is the 2.5mm port balanced and capable of outputting a higher voltage, but the 3.5mm port is not? Isn't 3.5mm much more common of a size for headphones?


----------



## p50kombi

Morning guys and gals.

I see you are mentioning Poweramp.
Have any of you managed to get poweramp 797 (or whatever that latest test build is) to play with the earstudio over hi-res audio?
Whenever I play files over the ES100 using ldac, poweramp seems to not recognise the device and thinks it's playing over speaker, hence not using the hi-res audio engine.


----------



## Mouseman

NickiRasgo said:


> Is this good enough for PC use? Anyone here have compared it to xDuoo XD-05? Thanks.


I have both. The xDuoo has more power, and the possibility to upgrade it makes it better for desktop/PC use. I have the Burson opamp in it, and it's amazing and a big upgrade to sound quality. The ES100 wins on portability and balanced out, plus the app.  
The xDuoo also has the new Bluetooth module, which makes it more versatile.


----------



## lucifero13 (Oct 3, 2018)

Radsone recently anounced on their Facebook about the imminent arrival of the ES100's badass baby brother, the ES200.

No specific dates tho, but the alleged case is posted.


----------



## Rowethren

lucifero13 said:


> Radsone recently anounced on their Facebook about the imminent arrival of the ES100's badass baby brother, the ES200.
> 
> No specific dates tho, but the alleged case is posted.



Unfortunately I don't believe this has Bluetooth.


----------



## lucifero13

Rowethren said:


> Unfortunately I don't believe this has Bluetooth.



Mr Lee confirmed it is not a BT device, but still it is worth the attention and curiosity after the success of the 100


----------



## RockStar2005

fuzzybabybunny said:


> I just got this DAC and I'm very impressed. At first I liked the sound coming from my DragonFly Red much better, but after playing with the EQ I enjoy the sound from this as well.
> 
> I'm confused though - why is the 2.5mm port balanced and capable of outputting a higher voltage, but the 3.5mm port is not? Isn't 3.5mm much more common of a size for headphones?



Nice! Yeah EQ'ing makes a big difference. I only use custom EQs myself at this point. 

Wait wait..............what is the max output impedance of the balanced port vs. unbalanced (3.5mm) port??? Someone please answer this. I NEED to know the 3.5mm port can output 600 ohms (but yes 300 well lol) or else no way am I buying this. lol


----------



## RockStar2005

p50kombi said:


> Morning guys and gals.
> 
> I see you are mentioning Poweramp.
> Have any of you managed to get poweramp 797 (or whatever that latest test build is) to play with the earstudio over hi-res audio?
> Whenever I play files over the ES100 using ldac, poweramp seems to not recognise the device and thinks it's playing over speaker, hence not using the hi-res audio engine.



Wait what??! 

Have you tried reverting back to the official V2 (even though V3 is supposed to be out very soon.....SUPPOSED to be lol)?


----------



## kukkurovaca

fuzzybabybunny said:


> I'm confused though - why is the 2.5mm port balanced and capable of outputting a higher voltage, but the 3.5mm port is not? Isn't 3.5mm much more common of a size for headphones?



Balanced outputs will always put out more power than single-ended outputs, unless the amp designer has restricted the balanced output or boosted the single-ended output. 

2.5mm just happens to be the most common balanced connector for portable devices. It's possible to have a 3.5mm balanced output, but 3.5mm balanced cables are much less common than 2.5mm balanced cables. And headphones that are terminated in SE 3.5mm cables wouldn't be able to take advantage of the balanced outputs anyway, in that case.


----------



## kukkurovaca

RockStar2005 said:


> Nice! Yeah EQ'ing makes a big difference. I only use custom EQs myself at this point.
> 
> Wait wait..............what is the max output impedance of the balanced port vs. unbalanced (3.5mm) port??? Someone please answer this. I NEED to know the 3.5mm port can output 600 ohms (but yes 300 well lol) or else no way am I buying this. lol



Max impedance isn't a thing. The device isn't "outputting" ohms. What you need to check is whether the device puts out enough power for your particular headphones at the impedance of those headphones.

You can plug the numbers into one of the headphone power calculators you can find online. You just need to know the impedance of your headphones and their sensitivity.


----------



## RockStar2005

kukkurovaca said:


> Max impedance isn't a thing. The device isn't "outputting" ohms. What you need to check is whether the device puts out enough power for your particular headphones at the impedance of those headphones.
> 
> You can plug the numbers into one of the headphone power calculators you can find online. You just need to know the impedance of your headphones and their sensitivity.



I meant that it has a max number of ohms it could drive. Just didn't say it the right way. lol 

Well this review says it can easily drive up 300 ohm headphones but anything over, not so much. But what I want to know is when these reviewers (I've seen others say it too) make that statement, do they mean you HAVE to be in balanced mode to achieve that kind of drive? 

This excerpt from the review might give the answer, but I don't know enough about this stuff to say for sure: 

_"This means, EarStudio ES100 has different amplification levels which can deliver double the current (3.5mm audio socket) and double the voltage (2.5mm audio socket) so you can connect low and high impedance headphones. You can configure the amplification from the EarStudio app by selecting 2x current or 2x voltage."_

I'm guessing by using "double current" you're utilizing BOTH DACs, but still, not sure if that means 300 ohm drive or not.


----------



## kukkurovaca

RockStar2005 said:


> I meant that it has a max number of ohms it could drive. Just didn't say it the right way. lol
> 
> Well this review says it can easily drive up 300 ohm headphones but anything over, not so much. But what I want to know is when these reviewers (I've seen others say it too) make that statement, do they mean you HAVE to be in balanced mode to achieve that kind of drive?
> 
> ...



The ohm rating on its own is not enough information, you also need the sensitivity.

Which headphones are you trying to drive?


----------



## RockStar2005

kukkurovaca said:


> The ohm rating on its own is not enough information, you also need the sensitivity.
> 
> Which headphones are you trying to drive?



Ok..................I have the Beyerdynamic DT 1770 Pro. Impedance is 250 ohms, and sensitivity is 102 dBSPL (1mW/500Hz). It uses a mini-XLR connector, of which that cable does *not* come in a balanced version, so that's not an option for me. I wish it did, esp since the ES100 offers that option.


----------



## kukkurovaca

RockStar2005 said:


> Ok..................I have the Beyerdynamic DT 1770 Pro. Impedance is 250 ohms, and sensitivity is 102 dBSPL (1mW/500Hz). It uses a mini-XLR connector, of which that cable does *not* come in a balanced version, so that's not an option for me. I wish it did, esp since the ES100 offers that option.



Probalby not enough power in SE, see here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-6#post-13997858


----------



## fuzzybabybunny

Is there a way to control EQ and other adjustments of the DAC chip itself in Windows while it's hooked up via USB or Bluetooth? Right now it seems that the only way to change the internal settings is to go through the smartphone apps.


----------



## RockStar2005

kukkurovaca said:


> Probalby not enough power in SE, see here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-6#post-13997858



F*CK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL 

That really sux! So I guess this review got it wrong then (see excerpt below)? lol 

*Using 3.5mm Jack*

_When using the 3.5mm headphone jack with an assortment of headphones (*from Audio Technica ATH-M50x @ 38 Ohms to Beyerdynamic DT-1770 @ 250 Ohms*) and the results were quite good. To my surprise the quality of the audio coming from the EarStudio sounded even better than the audio from my smartphone’s headphone jack. Maybe it’s the 2 external DAC’s or DCT technology but whatever it is I like it. The best way to describe the sound coming from the EarStudio is “clean and smooth”.
_
So either I have to get new headphones, hope my next smartphone has a super strong amp (good luck with that dude!! lol), or else use an amp/DAC via a fully wired setup. I don't think there any other devices as good as the ES100 or BTR3 that can also drive 250 ohm headphones??


----------



## p50kombi

RockStar2005 said:


> Wait what??!
> 
> Have you tried reverting back to the official V2 (even though V3 is supposed to be out very soon.....SUPPOSED to be lol)?



Well no, as I use Neutron as my main player.
I like the PA interface on the newer version, but the no-go on hi res audio over bluetooth, or more like...the es-100 seems to not be recognised by PA as a bleutooth connection when using it is a show stopper, so for now I just use Neutron.


----------



## RockStar2005

p50kombi said:


> Well no, as I use Neutron as my main player.
> I like the PA interface on the newer version, but the no-go on hi res audio over bluetooth, or more like...the es-100 seems to not be recognised by PA as a bleutooth connection when using it is a show stopper, so for now I just use Neutron.



Ok. I was asking b/c I wondered if V2 worked at least with the ES100.


----------



## kukkurovaca

RockStar2005 said:


> F*CK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL
> 
> That really sux! So I guess this review got it wrong then (see excerpt below)? lol
> 
> ...



It will probably depend on what recordings you're listening to and what volume you listen it. I.e., if you mostly listen to pop and you prefer low volumes, you might be okay, but if you listen to jazz and classical and you like to crank it up, you're likely to run into issues.

Also, it's quite possible that that person's phone has similar or lesser power output than the ES100. Depending on the phone, it's probably not hard to get better results. 

But yeah, you might need to look at a somewhat bulkier class of device like the Fiio Q5 to be sure of having enough power for the 1770s.


----------



## RockStar2005

kukkurovaca said:


> It will probably depend on what recordings you're listening to and what volume you listen it. I.e., if you mostly listen to pop and you prefer low volumes, you might be okay, but if you listen to jazz and classical and you like to crank it up, you're likely to run into issues.
> 
> Also, it's quite possible that that person's phone has similar or lesser power output than the ES100. Depending on the phone, it's probably not hard to get better results.
> 
> But yeah, you might need to look at a somewhat bulkier class of device like the Fiio Q5 to be sure of having enough power for the 1770s.



Well I have a lot of Hi-Res albums (though all are downsampled to 256-512 kbps AAC b/c I don't buy in to all that "higher resolutions sound better" crap, which is based on marketing BS), and some were mastered or remastered at lower volumes on purpose in order to give them a smoother sound when you raise the volume. So for me I NEED a strong volume amp output to ensure I can hear even my quietest albums at the proper volume. 

My albums are mostly rock but the volumes vary. 

What do you mean? You mean the BT power output? Please specify. Is there a variance in that between phones? 

Ughh.........bulky. lol Yikes........$350 for the Q5? And yeah that's huge! lol I'm gonna have to start lookin' I guess, though it may be another 6-8 mos before I buy another phone.


----------



## peter123

RockStar2005 said:


> Well I have a lot of Hi-Res albums (though all are downsampled to 256-512 kbps AAC b/c I don't buy in to all that "higher resolutions sound better" crap, which is based on marketing BS), and some were mastered or remastered at lower volumes on purpose in order to give them a smoother sound when you raise the volume. So for me I NEED a strong volume amp output to ensure I can hear even my quietest albums at the proper volume.
> 
> My albums are mostly rock but the volumes vary.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but if you're looking for a portable solution why would you get a pair of 250Ohm headphones in the first place? 

Just doesn't make sense to me.....but then again there's a lot in this thread not making sense lately....


----------



## kukkurovaca

RockStar2005 said:


> What do you mean? You mean the BT power output? Please specify. Is there a variance in that between phones?
> 
> Ughh.........bulky. lol Yikes........$350 for the Q5? And yeah that's huge! lol I'm gonna have to start lookin' I guess, though it may be another 6-8 mos before I buy another phone.



I mean power at the headphone out. Q5 would provide plenty of power for most full-size headphones, including your 1770. Lots of less expensive amps would also do so, but most of them do not have wireless input. The Xduoo XP-2 would also be an option, but still bulky and I don't know if there are any reviews out yet.

There are also some DAPs that can stream from a phone, but I dunno offhand if there are well-performing ones that would cost less than a Q5.


----------



## RockStar2005

peter123 said:


> I'm sorry but if you're looking for a portable solution why would you get a pair of 250Ohm headphones in the first place?
> 
> Just doesn't make sense to me.....but then again there's a lot in this thread not making sense lately....



lol that's a good question Peter! 

Well I bought the Beyer DT 1770 not thinking I was going to go wireless anytime soon or even have an in-between device ever again like I used to (fully wired amp/DAC setup). But now I'm seeing these devices come out and I guess yeah I'd rather have semi-wireless if possible. 

Ain't that the truth! lol


----------



## fuzzybabybunny

RockStar2005 said:


> F*CK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL
> 
> That really sux! So I guess this review got it wrong then (see excerpt below)? lol
> 
> ...



Check out the DragonFly Red. It's the same form factor as a USB thumb drive and has a high output capable of driving larger headphones, much moreso than the ES100. The DragonFly Black is less capable and also has a more anemic sound signature. 

The downsides to the DragonFly Red are:
- not Bluetooth, but I've used it before using USB OTG on Android.
- no app to configure the internal workings of the DAC, so any EQ or audio adjustments have to all be made in software


----------



## RockStar2005

kukkurovaca said:


> I mean power at the headphone out. Q5 would provide plenty of power for most full-size headphones, including your 1770. Lots of less expensive amps would also do so, but most of them do not have wireless input. The Xduoo XP-2 would also be an option, but still bulky and I don't know if there are any reviews out yet.
> 
> There are also some DAPs that can stream from a phone, but I dunno offhand if there are well-performing ones that would cost less than a Q5.



Yeah I don't want anything bulky. It doesn't have to be tiny but not the size of a phone either. 

I was researching and found this.........the Ampio G1 VD-6880! It is brand new and offers BT 5.0 AND LDAC!! I just don't know about what kind of DAC or DACs they use. I prob should research it more. But with regards to power output, this review tested it out on the Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro, which is ALSO 250 ohms, and the results were what I'd hoped for: 

_"Both devices were able to drive the AR-H1 and DT990 Pro headphones to levels *that were uncomfortable for my ears*. There’s enough volume there to satisfy, assuming you’re feeding the devices a good quality recording. Despite the HDA-DP20 having a higher noise floor, I did not hear any hissing on either device."_

!! lol 

Sounds good kukk??


----------



## RockStar2005

fuzzybabybunny said:


> Check out the DragonFly Red. It's the same form factor as a USB thumb drive and has a high output capable of driving larger headphones, much moreso than the ES100. The DragonFly Black is less capable and also has a more anemic sound signature.
> 
> The downsides to the DragonFly Red are:
> - not Bluetooth, but I've used it before using USB OTG on Android.
> - no app to configure the internal workings of the DAC, so any EQ or audio adjustments have to all be made in software



Yeah I've tried out the DFB and know a lot about DFR. But I've decided I'd like my in-between device to have its OWN battery, so that disqualifies both the DFB & DFR. But in general DFR is great, although I've talked to many people on here who feel the Sabaj DA2 and most especially the DA3 outdo the DFR, and cost less too. Or ok the DA2 at least outdoes the DFB for sure. But yeah DA3 > DFR.


----------



## kukkurovaca

RockStar2005 said:


> Yeah I don't want anything bulky. It doesn't have to be tiny but not the size of a phone either.
> 
> I was researching and found this.........the Ampio G1 VD-6880! It is brand new and offers BT 5.0 AND LDAC!! I just don't know about what kind of DAC or DACs they use. I prob should research it more. But with regards to power output, this review tested it out on the Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro, which is ALSO 250 ohms, and the results were what I'd hoped for:
> 
> ...



Power should be fine, the DT990 Pro are even harder to drive than your 1770.

It's actually slightly larger than the Q5. (Shorter, but thicker.) Lighter by 60 grams though. Also the one review on Amazon says BT performance is not good, that person is actually using an ES100 with it to handle the streaming. In that scenario, why not get a cheaper, better, more powerful amp like the Fiio A5 or Cayin C5 and use it with the ES100.


----------



## RockStar2005

RockStar2005 said:


> Yeah I don't want anything bulky. It doesn't have to be tiny but not the size of a phone either.
> 
> I was researching and found this.........the Ampio G1 VD-6880! It is brand new and offers BT 5.0 AND LDAC!! I just don't know about what kind of DAC or DACs they use. I prob should research it more. But with regards to power output, this review tested it out on the Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro, which is ALSO 250 ohms, and the results were what I'd hoped for:
> 
> ...



Hey kukk...........the Ampio G1 uses this DAC:

*Internals*
_In charge of the decoding duty is the Texas Instruments PCM5102A DAC. The DAC supports up to 32-bit, 384kHz PCM and has an automatic power-save mode. Output power is 90mW at 16 ohms, 70mW at 32 ohms, 20mW at 160 ohms and 10mW at 320 ohms.

For Bluetooth, the VD-6880 utilizes the Qualcomm CSR8675 Bluetooth Audio SoC which supports Bluetooth 5.0._

Is that a good one? I know TI is a great brand for graphing calculators lol which I've used in the past, but what about for DACs/amps??


----------



## kukkurovaca

RockStar2005 said:


> Hey kukk...........the Ampio G1 uses this DAC:
> 
> *Internals*
> _In charge of the decoding duty is the Texas Instruments PCM5102A DAC. The DAC supports up to 32-bit, 384kHz PCM and has an automatic power-save mode. Output power is 90mW at 16 ohms, 70mW at 32 ohms, 20mW at 160 ohms and 10mW at 320 ohms.
> ...



You can't really judge performance from the DAC chip, it all depends on the implementation.


----------



## peter123

RockStar2005 said:


> lol that's a good question Peter!
> 
> Well I bought the Beyer DT 1770 not thinking I was going to go wireless anytime soon or even have an in-between device ever again like I used to (fully wired amp/DAC setup). But now I'm seeing these devices come out and I guess yeah I'd rather have semi-wireless if possible.
> 
> Ain't that the truth! lol



An alternative might be a dongle like the Venture Electronics Odyssey, it's actually quite powerful. It's also very cheap so it won't hurt trying it (iirc it's $10).


----------



## RockStar2005

kukkurovaca said:


> Power should be fine, the DT990 Pro are even harder to drive than your 1770.
> 
> It's actually slightly larger than the Q5. (Shorter, but thicker.) Lighter by 60 grams though. Also the one review on Amazon says BT performance is not good, that person is actually using an ES100 with it to handle the streaming. In that scenario, why not get a cheaper, better, more powerful amp like the Fiio A5 or Cayin C5 and use it with the ES100.



Haha YES!! lol 

Good to know. I'm guessing b/c the DT 990's sensitivity is less? 

Oh ok. But I'd rather it was thicker than taller/longer. And if 60 grams less that's a big plus too. Yeah I read that review too but he's talking about listening from like a long range. I would ONLY have it either in my pocket or laying right next to me on couch or else train seat which are the only places I ever listen to my headphones. So I'm not worried there. 

I guess b/c I'd prefer the freedom of NOT having a cable/wire connected b/t my phone and amp/DAC, esp if LDAC has been proven by people in this thread to at least match (if not outdo??) a wired setup. And no way I'm getting TWO in-between devices. lol 

Only other one I like which might even be better is the Shanling M0. What u think kukk? *Can u tell from specs if it can go louder than the G1?* It's super tiny and has a Sabre ES9218P DAC, but it too also has its own battery, can handle LDAC, etc. It also offers a touch screen which is cool. BT 4.1 vs. G1's 5.0, but they say all that stuff has nothing to do with audio.


----------



## peter123

kukkurovaca said:


> You can't really judge performance from the DAC chip, it all depends on the implementation.



^^This is so true!


----------



## RockStar2005

peter123 said:


> An alternative might be a dongle like the Venture Electronics Odyssey, it's actually quite powerful. It's also very cheap so it won't hurt trying it (iirc it's $10).



Interesting. But I have to wonder how good and how powerful a $10-$30 DAC would be? lol


----------



## RockStar2005

kukkurovaca said:


> You can't really judge performance from the DAC chip, it all depends on the implementation.



Yeah true. But in general does TI have a good reputation for DAC/amp chips??


----------



## peter123

RockStar2005 said:


> Interesting. But I have to wonder how good and how powerful a $10-$30 DAC would be? lol



It's not bad, sounds decent with the HD800S and really good with the HD58X. I wouldn't recommend it with easy to drive IEM's though.


----------



## kukkurovaca

RockStar2005 said:


> Only other one I like which might even be better is the Shanling M0. What u think kukk? *Can u tell from specs if it can go louder than the G1?* It's super tiny and has a Sabre ES9218P DAC, but it too also has its own battery, can handle LDAC, etc. It also offers a touch screen which is cool. BT 4.1 vs. G1's 5.0, but they say all that stuff has nothing to do with audio.



I'm not sure. The only spec I see for the M0 is at 32ohms, so I'm not sure what it would do at 250ohms. Maybe check for reviews? I know that people who have the M0 generally really like it. You can also ask in the M0 thread here, the Shanling threads tend to be pretty active. 



RockStar2005 said:


> Yeah true. But in general does TI have a good reputation for DAC/amp chips??



Yeah, TI makes lots of DAC chips, including the Burr-Brown chips in high-end stuff like the iFi Micro iDSD. I don't think they have an overall better or worse reputation than other makers like AKM or ESS.


----------



## RockStar2005

kukkurovaca said:


> I'm not sure. The only spec I see for the M0 is at 32ohms, so I'm not sure what it would do at 250ohms. Maybe check for reviews? I know that people who have the M0 generally really like it. You can also ask in the M0 thread here, the Shanling threads tend to be pretty active.
> 
> Yeah, TI makes lots of DAC chips, including the Burr-Brown chips in high-end stuff like the iFi Micro iDSD. I don't think they have an overall better or worse reputation than other makers like AKM or ESS.



Yeah I was thinking that too. I just posted in the M0 thread which Shanling itself started and asked them to tell me what the max drive is in High Gain mode. 

Ok nice!! Oh TI makes the Burr-Brown chips?? I didn't know that. Ok that's great. Yeah iFi is well-regarded by many. And yeah the M0 uses Sabre so I'm good there too. M0 is less than half the price of G1, and has a touchscreen, also metal body and USB-C too. Only real downside if amp is strong too is that it uses BT 4.1 vs. 5.0 for G1, but again......I don't think that affects the sound quality. 

Thanks!


----------



## monsieurfromag3

RockStar2005 said:


> Yeah I was thinking that too. I just posted in the M0 thread which Shanling itself started and asked them to tell me what the max drive is in High Gain mode.
> 
> Ok nice!! Oh TI makes the Burr-Brown chips?? I didn't know that. Ok that's great. Yeah iFi is well-regarded by many. And yeah the M0 uses Sabre so I'm good there too. M0 is less than half the price of G1, and has a touchscreen, also metal body and USB-C too. Only real downside if amp is strong too is that it uses BT 4.1 vs. 5.0 for G1, but again......I don't think that affects the sound quality.
> 
> Thanks!


BT 5.0 is vacuous as far as audio is concerned - it won’t affect quality, range, stability, nothing. It could enable you to control an app from further away than the maximum range for music transmission - yay! Seriously it’s of no import, don’t let that stop you.


----------



## RockStar2005

monsieurfromag3 said:


> BT 5.0 is vacuous as far as audio is concerned - it won’t affect quality, range, stability, nothing. It could enable you to control an app from further away than the maximum range for music transmission - yay! Seriously it’s of no import, don’t let that stop you.



Ok. And that's what I had gathered from my own brief research too. 

Thanks monsieur!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RockStar2005 (Oct 4, 2018)

kukkurovaca said:


> I'm not sure. The only spec I see for the M0 is at 32ohms, so I'm not sure what it would do at 250ohms. Maybe check for reviews? I know that people who have the M0 generally really like it. You can also ask in the M0 thread here, the Shanling threads tend to be pretty active.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, TI makes lots of DAC chips, including the Burr-Brown chips in high-end stuff like the iFi Micro iDSD. I don't think they have an overall better or worse reputation than other makers like AKM or ESS.



Saw some mixed Amazon customer reviews, but then saw this pro review by Headfonics. Looks like I'm sticking with the Ampio G1. lol

*Driving Power*
_The specs say it is recommended up to 300 ohm and I intensely disagree with anyone recommending anything that difficult to drive for usage with this M0. *It struggles with 120 ohm* and does not have nearly enough power to do justice to needy headphones. Stick with typical portables, 32 ohm and under, maybe even up to 80 ohm and you should be just fine.
_
That's a shame cuz I really liked the touchscreen UI. lol Oh well. Looks like I'm spending double on the G1 if and when I buy it!! lol

So for anyone with 100+ ohms impedance headphones who want BT + LDAC, you should seriously consider the G1.

Update: Ignore the info above. The MO can in fact drive 250 ohm headphones, at least closed-back ones with about a 102 dB/SPL sensitivity.


----------



## peter123

RockStar2005 said:


> Saw some mixed Amazon customer reviews, but then saw this pro review by Headfonics. Looks like I'm sticking with the Ampio G1. lol
> 
> *Driving Power*
> _The specs say it is recommended up to 300 ohm and I intensely disagree with anyone recommending anything that difficult to drive for usage with this M0. *It struggles with 120 ohm* and does not have nearly enough power to do justice to needy headphones. Stick with typical portables, 32 ohm and under, maybe even up to 80 ohm and you should be just fine.
> ...



I really don't see the point of such a large device for Bluetooth, might as well just use a small amp or amp/dac. It's not exactly as it makes you "wireless" (I'd like to see the clip that goes with it lol).

On another note I think you'd get better responses on other products in their respective threads than you do here. Not only is it off topic here but I can also imagine that a lot of the users in this thread is biased towards the ES100.


----------



## RockStar2005

peter123 said:


> I really don't see the point of such a large device for Bluetooth, might as well just use a small amp or amp/dac. It's not exactly as it makes you "wireless" (I'd like to see the clip that goes with it lol).
> 
> On another note I think you'd get better responses on other products in their respective threads than you do here. Not only is it off topic here but I can also imagine that a lot of the users in this thread is biased towards the ES100.



Yeah but it's still at least partially wireless at least WITHOUT sacrificing sound quality. I'm finding that the Shanling M0 might actually have enough juice for my headphones after all too.

I'm trying to transition out actually, but I guess I thought if anyone was in the same boat as me they might wanna know there are other alternatives out there too.


----------



## Devodonaldson

RockStar2005 said:


> Yeah I've tried out the DFB and know a lot about DFR. But I've decided I'd like my in-between device to have its OWN battery, so that disqualifies both the DFB & DFR. But in general DFR is great, although I've talked to many people on here who feel the Sabaj DA2 and most especially the DA3 outdo the DFR, and cost less too. Or ok the DA2 at least outdoes the DFB for sure. But yeah DA3 > DFR.


Both Da2 and Da3 outside the DFR. Problem is they borh will kill your phone battery in less than 4hrs. DFR I will only decrease your use by a small margin


----------



## mhoopes

We're probably about 3 years from the time that the majority of smartphone users will have lost their integrated headphone jack. This should help drive the market for more portable amplification solutions, including good ones for high-impedance single-ended configurations, though it's more likely that headphone impedance will migrate toward the popular source requirements (like Sennheiser did with the 150 Ohm HD 660 S).

I imagine by then that there will also be credible high-fidelity True Wireless IEMs. 

Hopefully, we can also get some momentum on the DAC-integrated equalization front, so that we don't have to keep hopping around like Goldilocks, creating a bunch of B-stock returns in the search for our audio soulmates.


----------



## dschultzy327

Can anyone compare the es100 to the e17? Obviously, the e17 doesn't support BT, but I'm more interested in sound quality. Thanks!!


----------



## RockStar2005

Devodonaldson said:


> Both Da2 and Da3 outside the DFR. Problem is they borh will kill your phone battery in less than 4hrs. DFR I will only decrease your use by a small margin



Yeah they are. 

I C. Is it that power efficient vs. Sabaj? That's a good thing I guess. Or else you gotta bring your phone charger if you take it for travel. lol

That's why I love these devices like the ES100, BTR3, M0, G1, etc.............you don't have to worry about that stuff. No matter which device I choose, I'd prefer to go back to it having its own battery. 

How does the DFR fare against the ES100? Anyone ever compare the two?


----------



## RockStar2005

mhoopes said:


> We're probably about 3 years from the time that the majority of smartphone users will have lost their integrated headphone jack. This should help drive the market for more portable amplification solutions, including good ones for high-impedance single-ended configurations, though it's more likely that headphone impedance will migrate toward the popular source requirements (like Sennheiser did with the 150 Ohm HD 660 S).
> 
> I imagine by then that there will also be credible high-fidelity True Wireless IEMs.
> 
> Hopefully, we can also get some momentum on the DAC-integrated equalization front, so that we don't have to keep hopping around like Goldilocks, creating a bunch of B-stock returns in the search for our audio soulmates.



Yeah by then people will have to upgrade and many phones don't have it anymore. Samsung and LG are the big 2 to still have it, but who knows for how much longer? It would kill LG though to drop it cuz the Quad DAC is the BEST thing on their phones. Def not the camera. lol 

Yes hopefully it works to motivate these companies to up their amping game. lol 

Yeah, I'd rather just have all this tech on my phone. And I do with the LG V30, but they have to start making audio chips that also do the same thing the great DACs do, which is of course to clean up your sound. And of course volume must be focused on too. I hate with BT how the volume can be so limited vs. wired.


----------



## chinmie

dschultzy327 said:


> Can anyone compare the es100 to the e17? Obviously, the e17 doesn't support BT, but I'm more interested in sound quality. Thanks!!



i can't do a direct comparison anymore as i've sold my E17 long ago, but I would say that they have about the same sound quality. so the ES100 is a no brainer as it is smaller, more portable, and doesn't have to be piggybacked with the phone


----------



## Devodonaldson

RockStar2005 said:


> Yeah they are.
> 
> I C. Is it that power efficient vs. Sabaj? That's a good thing I guess. Or else you gotta bring your phone charger if you take it for travel. lol
> 
> ...


I have dfr, Sabaj Da2, lg v30, ifi xDSD, es100. In order of best sound: xdsd balanced, Da2, dfr, V30, ES100 balanced. To be fair, I play them using USB audio player Pro, so I'm not dealing with Android processing or resampling, so I truly get to hear what the devices do, and the DFR is clearly above the V30 and the ES100. Listening straight from a music app, you have to factor in the fact that the Android system is processing the signal before it hits the DAC, and them it becomes a bit closer. At that point the ES100 is definitely a little closer in SQ due to the 10 band eq system. But with a pure signal it's several steps ahead of the es100. ES100 is well bwyobe every other phone I've had including Galaxy s9, etc.


----------



## RockStar2005

Devodonaldson said:


> I have dfr, Sabaj Da2, lg v30, ifi xDSD, es100. In order of best sound: xdsd balanced, Da2, dfr, V30, ES100 balanced. To be fair, I play them using USB audio player Pro, so I'm not dealing with Android processing or resampling, so I truly get to hear what the devices do, and the DFR is clearly above the V30 and the ES100. Listening straight from a music app, you have to factor in the fact that the Android system is processing the signal before it hits the DAC, and them it becomes a bit closer. At that point the ES100 is definitely a little closer in SQ due to the 10 band eq system. But with a pure signal it's several steps ahead of the es100. ES100 is well bwyobe every other phone I've had including Galaxy s9, etc.



Wow! And people say the Sabaj Da3 is even better than the Da2! lol 

I keep hearing ppl say you have to use UAPP in order to avoid Android processing/resampling, but with the LG V30, it has its own Quad DAC, so I think that's an exception. I use Poweramp myself. But in general, I was made to understand that when you have an in-between device, it takes over audio processing duties away from the phone. I mean yeah, if you use custom EQs of course that will factor in, but I just have a hard time believing anyone could tell the difference SO LONG AS there's that in-between device doing its job. You really believe you're hearing a noticeable difference with a pure signal vs. having that feature in UAPP turned off? 

I wonder how the ifi xDSD would compare unbalanced vs. the Da2, DFR, and V30? This review on Amazon seems to support your rankings as it says even without LDAC the xDSD still reigns supreme, which makes me a little suspicious, but anyway. lol


----------



## peter123

RockStar2005 said:


> Yeah they are.
> 
> I C. Is it that power efficient vs. Sabaj? That's a good thing I guess. Or else you gotta bring your phone charger if you take it for travel. lol
> 
> ...



The SMSL IQ is really good. It's a lot more powerful than the size would suggest and sounds great with the HD650 and even quite good with the HE560 (the HE560 is the most power-hungry headphones that I own).


----------



## RockStar2005

peter123 said:


> The SMSL IQ is really good. It's a lot more powerful than the size would suggest and sounds great with the HD650 and even quite good with the HE560 (the HE560 is the most power-hungry headphones that I own).



Nice! I've heard of that one too many times on Head-Fi. 

I don't see that it offers LDAC though. I'd prefer to have that. I know some say the ifi xDSD sounds better with aptX than cheaper amp/DACs (or DAPs) that have LDAC, but the xDSD is also $400! lol But I still hesitate to wanna buy it, even THOUGH it was just released in April (per U.S. Amazon).


----------



## Devodonaldson

RockStar2005 said:


> Wow! And people say the Sabaj Da3 is even better than the Da2! lol
> 
> I keep hearing ppl say you have to use UAPP in order to avoid Android processing/resampling, but with the LG V30, it has its own Quad DAC, so I think that's an exception. I use Poweramp myself. But in general, I was made to understand that when you have an in-between device, it takes over audio processing duties away from the phone. I mean yeah, if you use custom EQs of course that will factor in, but I just have a hard time believing anyone could tell the difference SO LONG AS there's that in-between device doing its job. You really believe you're hearing a noticeable difference with a pure signal vs. having that feature in UAPP turned off?
> 
> I wonder how the ifi xDSD would compare unbalanced vs. the Da2, DFR, and V30? This review on Amazon seems to support your rankings as it says even without LDAC the xDSD still reigns supreme, which makes me a little suspicious, but anyway. lol


Not suspicious at all. LDAC is the best Bluetooth codec, but the codec plays a lesser role in the SQ than the components in the sustes. As an example you can have a world class amp playing through Apple earbuds, or a Fiio amp playing through some Audeze LCD2s and that Fiio combo will murder that world class amp due to the more important component which is the headphone. Amplifier is much more important to SQ than a codec. xDSD still sounds better unbalanced than the others. More open, a little warmer, definitely more musical. I had the DA3 as well but didn't work well with my microusb device. Power needs. On Android an in between device does not bypass audio processing by the system. It's just a native part of Linux which Android is based on. No, the V30 does not bypass this either. All audio be it external or built in is subject to processing by Android. IveI been running Android and studying it since itsi inception with the G1 in 2007, I believe.
Absolutely noticeable difference with any quality device I've used with Tidal or memory card music using a typical player vs UAPP. So much so that, even though I have mwmome cards avsiavail, the only way I will listen to music plugged into my phone is using UAPP. imI just spoiled like that now. Thankfully T-Mobile has great data speeds at my job. Tidal Hi-Fi via UAPP sounds really good on V30....just not as good as DFR, Da2 or Da3, or XDSD....but better than any other. I'm lucky enough that I was able to purchase 1 of the 2 Android phones ever that actually have completely bit-perfect audio via USB, and it is and will be my transport device for the foreseeable future. I'm actually very tempted to buy another one and keep it for future use in case something happens to this one. Xperia Z3 on Android 4.4.4 is pure Bliss with any and all music apps.


----------



## fuzzybabybunny (Oct 4, 2018)

RockStar2005 said:


> Yeah they are.
> 
> I C. Is it that power efficient vs. Sabaj? That's a good thing I guess. Or else you gotta bring your phone charger if you take it for travel. lol
> 
> ...



I have a little USB power meter so I decided to measure power draw between the DFR and the ES100. For the "playing music" portions I adjusted the volume so that the same dBs were coming out of the headphones between different DACs.

These are very rough measurements.

DFR:
50 mA when playing music
40 mA when not playing music

ES100:
10 - 20 mA while on Bluetooth standby

When hooked up to USB
40 mA when playing music with internal analog volume set to +2.0 dB (and Windows volume set low)
20 mA when playing music with internal analog volume set to -15 dB (and Windows volume maxed out)

Playing over Bluetooth (the battery was at 100%, so the assumption is that any measured current draw is used entirely to power the unit)
40 mA when playing music with internal analog volume set to +2.0 dB (and Android volume set low)
20 mA when playing music with internal analog volume set to -15 dB (and Android volume maxed out)

It's a bit weird that current draw seems to be identical between Bluetooth and USB play modes, but my USB measuring device only measures to 0.00A significant figures. Ex. it was showing 0.04 A, which I recorded as 40 mA.

So the conclusions are:

- It's more power efficient to max out your OS volume and only adjust the DAC's internal analog volume. This is pretty obvious.
- The DFR uses twice the power compared to the ES100 when playing music with the same dB output. 

I prefer the DFR's sound over the ES100 by a good margin. The vocals are more forward and rich, overall sound is richer and fuller, and there's better resolution of small details with the DFR. Playing with the EQ of the ES100 brings it closer to the DFR, but it never seems to reach it. From my very distant memory of trying the DragonFly Black, I would say that the ES100 and DFB are roughly equivalent.

If I'm at my desk or not moving, I'll be using the DFR hands-down. If I'm walking around I am more than happy to use the ES100. I've had lots of bad luck using the DFR over USB OTG and my smartphone. MicroUSB just isn't a very secure or robust attachment so it would often momentarily unplug itself while in my pocket. Hopefully USB-C will be better.


----------



## fuzzybabybunny

Considering how much I like the DragonFly Red, is there a bluetooth DAC that's got all the features of the ES100 (usable as USB, LDAC, AptX HD, etc) but with the sound of the DFR?


----------



## RockStar2005

fuzzybabybunny said:


> I have a little USB power meter so I decided to measure power draw between the DFR and the ES100. For the "playing music" portions I adjusted the volume so that the same dBs were coming out of the headphones between different DACs.
> 
> These are very rough measurements.
> 
> ...



Wow! Great comparison fuzzy!!

Yeah I guess the cost of better quality is a bigger power draw. PLUS the DFR uses your phone's battery to power it, which is even worse! lol 

Yeah that makes sense too.


----------



## RockStar2005 (Oct 4, 2018)

Devodonaldson said:


> Not suspicious at all. LDAC is the best Bluetooth codec, but the codec plays a lesser role in the SQ than the components in the sustes. As an example you can have a world class amp playing through Apple earbuds, or a Fiio amp playing through some Audeze LCD2s and that Fiio combo will murder that world class amp due to the more important component which is the headphone. Amplifier is much more important to SQ than a codec. xDSD still sounds better unbalanced than the others. More open, a little warmer, definitely more musical. I had the DA3 as well but didn't work well with my microusb device. Power needs. On Android an in between device does not bypass audio processing by the system. It's just a native part of Linux which Android is based on. No, the V30 does not bypass this either. All audio be it external or built in is subject to processing by Android. IveI been running Android and studying it since itsi inception with the G1 in 2007, I believe.
> Absolutely noticeable difference with any quality device I've used with Tidal or memory card music using a typical player vs UAPP. So much so that, even though I have mwmome cards avsiavail, the only way I will listen to music plugged into my phone is using UAPP. imI just spoiled like that now. Thankfully T-Mobile has great data speeds at my job. Tidal Hi-Fi via UAPP sounds really good on V30....just not as good as DFR, Da2 or Da3, or XDSD....but better than any other. I'm lucky enough that I was able to purchase 1 of the 2 Android phones ever that actually have completely bit-perfect audio via USB, and it is and will be my transport device for the foreseeable future. I'm actually very tempted to buy another one and keep it for future use in case something happens to this one. Xperia Z3 on Android 4.4.4 is pure Bliss with any and all music apps.



Hmm ok. I guess that comparison makes sense. Still, a few hours ago I e-mailed iFi and asked them if they plan on putting out firmware for the xDSD that includes LDAC capability. LOL I'll keep you posted. 

xDSD sounds better than the rest u mentioned in unbalanced? Ok. Well it IS $400, so I guess that is good to know! haha

Hmm. So what about Poweramp Devo? I don't see anything on V2, but on the Test Build for V3.0 it might have it? I had the Catch Release 797 (aka Test Build for V3.0) but it was too buggy. Kept stopping or freezing up after every few songs. Forgot to check for that. Let me know if you know or anyone reading this knows. Or else I can ask in Poweramp thread on XDA or here.

I really prefer Poweramp's UI to UAPP, although UAPP's isn't bad at all.

If you REALLY think it makes that much of a difference I'll check it out. Although I did so a few mos ago, even with identical EQ settings, and I don't recall hearing a difference. The issue with me is I am dependent upon using EQs, but if I enable UAPP's "Bit perfect mode", it doesn't let me use them, making UAPP useless for me. lol So I just dunno if it's worth it for me.

Yeah I had the Z3 a few years ago too for like a year and a half. LOVED that phone!! I believe it had a dual DAC setup on it too. Not sure what the newer Sonys are using for audio, but I do know that since they introduced AHO (Automatic Headphone Optimization) last year that it makes a noticeable difference in sound quality per someone on Head-Fi. Just have to enable it and go through the setup (where it checks your hearing).


----------



## chinmie

fuzzybabybunny said:


> Considering how much I like the DragonFly Red, is there a bluetooth DAC that's got all the features of the ES100 (usable as USB, LDAC, AptX HD, etc) but with the sound of the DFR?



Centrance BlueDAC, IFI Xdsd, Fiio Q5 (haven't tested this one though) between the two former, the BlueDAC has a more similar bright tone as the DFR, but i would say it has a better SQ than the DFR. DFR is a bit grainy on the treble


----------



## RockStar2005

chinmie said:


> Centrance BlueDAC, IFI Xdsd, Fiio Q5 (haven't tested this one though) between the two former, the BlueDAC has a more similar bright tone as the DFR, but i would say it has a better SQ than the DFR. DFR is a bit grainy on the treble



Is it now? Hmm why do I feel like I've heard that before too about DFR being grainy in treble? Well whatever. I want one with a battery so not gonna buy it anyway. But thx for that info. lol 

Looks like the BlueDAC doesn't offer LDAC, but at $400, I guess it doesn't have to. lol


----------



## Darkestred

The jury is still out for me on UAPP being better.  I don't have any DAPS anymore other than my AR M20, which by-passes android and uses its own circuitry.  I have used Poweramp, Uapp and Jriver.  They all sounded similar if not the same to my ears.

I'll try Uapp with the BT devices but while they sound good they do not compare to the AR M20.


----------



## RockStar2005

Darkestred said:


> The jury is still out for me on UAPP being better.  I don't have any DAPS anymore other than my AR M20, which by-passes android and uses its own circuitry.  I have used Poweramp, Uapp and Jriver.  They all sounded similar if not the same to my ears.
> 
> I'll try Uapp with the BT devices but while they sound good they do not compare to the AR M20.



Yeah same here. My biggest issue with UAPP for sound is that if being in "bit perfect" mode is what truly makes it better, and that means EQ is disabled, then that's a big problem for me. For me my custom EQs are LIFE! lol


----------



## Devodonaldson

RockStar2005 said:


> Hmm ok. I guess that comparison makes sense. Still, a few hours ago I e-mailed iFi and asked them if they plan on putting out firmware for the xDSD that includes LDAC capability. LOL I'll keep you posted.
> 
> xDSD sounds better than the rest u mentioned in unbalanced? Ok. Well it IS $400, so I guess that is good to know! haha
> 
> ...


It's ok that you use eq. I do as well. It's not the bit-perfect part that matters, rather bypassing Android processing. UAPP, Neutron, Onkyo player, Hiby do that. The only advantage UAPP has is the fact that Tidal, Google, and Qobuz work through the app. I'm not sure about Poweramp


----------



## RockStar2005

Devodonaldson said:


> It's ok that you use eq. I do as well. It's not the bit-perfect part that matters, rather bypassing Android processing. UAPP, Neutron, Onkyo player, Hiby do that. The only advantage UAPP has is the fact that Tidal, Google, and Qobuz work through the app. I'm not sure about Poweramp



Oh ok. Cool.

Ok so you must be referring to the "Internal audio driver" menu then? Lemme know. If not, please specify EXACTLY how to toggle b/t the two bypassing options in UAPP Settings (aka bypassing vs. not bypassing).

Yeah that's pretty cool about the streaming part.

I will have to ask then. I JUST went back to V2.0 from that Build 797 too. I don't wanna go back just to find out. lol Though maybe I will since I got my EQ settings saved (as a file) already for Poweramp. I'll see. lol But that's good to know. For now, I got UAPP back so maybe I'll try a comparison after hearing back from you. That might make more sense to do it that way vs. comparing sound quality to another app.


----------



## Devodonaldson

RockStar2005 said:


> Oh ok. Cool.
> 
> Ok so you must be referring to the "Internal audio driver" menu then? Lemme know. If not, please specify EXACTLY how to toggle b/t the two bypassing options in UAPP Settings (aka bypassing vs. not bypassing).
> 
> ...


As long as use Android isn't checked, you are using the built in driver of the app. For the es100 under hi-res make sure use with bluetooBl is checked. It's not night and day, but I hear better Dynamics than using Android music apps.


----------



## RockStar2005

Devodonaldson said:


> As long as use Android isn't checked, you are using the built in driver of the app. For the es100 under hi-res make sure use with bluetooBl is checked. It's not night and day, but I hear better Dynamics than using Android music apps.



Ok. I chose "HiRes Direct driver" under Internal audio driver for it force use the Quad DAC. So to toggle it off I'd have to instead choose "Original Android driver" AND under Android audio check the "Play through Android" box. (Both, right?) Is all that correct? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Devodonaldson

RockStar2005 said:


> Ok. I chose "HiRes Direct driver" under Internal audio driver for it force use the Quad DAC. So to toggle it off I'd have to instead choose "Original Android driver" AND under Android audio check the "Play through Android" box. (Both, right?) Is all that correct?
> 
> Thanks!!


Yes you would. I'm assuming yourey looking to do that for comparison? What device are you using?


----------



## RockStar2005

Devodonaldson said:


> Yes you would. I'm assuming yourey looking to do that for comparison? What device are you using?



Ok cool. I will try that tonight or else tomorrow night for sure. Thanks!!

Yeah I'm gonna do just that. I'll test it out on 1-2 songs. 

LG V30. Quad DAC will be enabled in both cases, so the only toggling will be done within UAPP. 

So on the V2.0 version of Poweramp there is nothing that appears to offer a bypassing of Android, but in the V3.0 pre-release, I see this (1st pic) menu option, and then 2nd pic is what it looks like if you go in there. I THINK it's for bypassing Android, but not sure. What do u think? If not sure, I'll ask on XDA or here.


----------



## Elzizo

I'm personally unsubscribing from this thread since it's been completely hijacked by ramblings about anything other than the ES100.


----------



## RockStar2005

Elzizo said:


> I'm personally unsubscribing from this thread since it's been completely hijacked by ramblings about anything other than the ES100.



In actuality, what we're talking about does pertain to the ES100. We're trying to figure out here if Poweramp can be used to play music either directly or through other devices (like the ES100) by bypassing any Android processing, or not. Devo claims that bypassing Android processing offers improved sound quality, which includes BT playback since that is a listed option. Since Poweramp is a popular music app, it would be nice to know if it can do what UAPP does, or if it can't. If I had lower impedance headphones that the ES100 could drive, I'd definitely want to know as I'm sure others would too.


----------



## monsieurfromag3 (Oct 5, 2018)

Devodonaldson said:


> Not suspicious at all. LDAC is the best Bluetooth codec, but the codec plays a lesser role in the SQ than the components in the sustes. As an example you can have a world class amp playing through Apple earbuds, or a Fiio amp playing through some Audeze LCD2s and that Fiio combo will murder that world class amp due to the more important component which is the headphone. Amplifier is much more important to SQ than a codec. xDSD still sounds better unbalanced than the others. More open, a little warmer, definitely more musical. I had the DA3 as well but didn't work well with my microusb device. Power needs. On Android an in between device does not bypass audio processing by the system. It's just a native part of Linux which Android is based on. No, the V30 does not bypass this either. All audio be it external or built in is subject to processing by Android. IveI been running Android and studying it since itsi inception with the G1 in 2007, I believe.
> Absolutely noticeable difference with any quality device I've used with Tidal or memory card music using a typical player vs UAPP. So much so that, even though I have mwmome cards avsiavail, the only way I will listen to music plugged into my phone is using UAPP. imI just spoiled like that now. Thankfully T-Mobile has great data speeds at my job. Tidal Hi-Fi via UAPP sounds really good on V30....just not as good as DFR, Da2 or Da3, or XDSD....but better than any other. I'm lucky enough that I was able to purchase 1 of the 2 Android phones ever that actually have completely bit-perfect audio via USB, and it is and will be my transport device for the foreseeable future. I'm actually very tempted to buy another one and keep it for future use in case something happens to this one. Xperia Z3 on Android 4.4.4 is pure Bliss with any and all music apps.


Right on.

As an aside, these codecs produce good results. AptX and AAC are close to indistinguishable from wired up to 16/44.1 playback (and higher resolutions and frequencies are often argued scientifically to bring no tangible benefits). They definitely leave the DAC and amp the room to express themselves.

UAPP, and Neutron I believe, are the only software players capable of bypassing Android’s resampler; I thought I didn’t care, until I launched UAPP by accident 2 nights ago and, as I posted on the tips and tricks thread, my jaw dropped at the difference it makes vs playing straight from the Tidal app.

I am not an iFi guy, I am always super-interested in their products which seem tailor-made for my use cases, I rush to audition them, and inevitably end up disappointed. I find them clangy and fiddly, although I won’t dispute their ability and can see how one would love them.
So maybe we just have different tastes, but I find the V30 exactly as good as the DFR. It’s a sidegrade for me in terms of SQ, especially now I’ve discovered the joy of unadulterated playback on the V30. And a huge upgrade on practicality obviously. The DFR never worked correctly with my Samsung phone, probably because of the poor finish of the micro-usb socket on the S7E which prevented stable interfacing. I thought UAPP was responsible in part, but the app was stable when the phone was stable, so as in most things, I think it was all Samsung’s fault


----------



## zolom

Does UAPP,  bypass Android audio resampler while connected via ES100 LDAC? Does UAPP bit perfect have any effect over BT?
I am using UAPP Tidal HiFi.

Thanks


----------



## monsieurfromag3

zolom said:


> Does UAPP,  bypass Android audio resampler while connected via ES100 LDAC? Does UAPP bit perfect have any effect over BT?
> I am using UAPP Tidal HiFi.
> 
> Thanks


I’ve been wondering the same thing.


----------



## p50kombi

RockStar2005 said:


> Wait what??!
> 
> Have you tried reverting back to the official V2 (even though V3 is supposed to be out very soon.....SUPPOSED to be lol)?



So poweramp just released version 798 and it's been fixed.
So the es100 happily plays as hi res now.. Nice..


----------



## crabdog

RockStar2005 said:


> In actuality, what we're talking about does pertain to the ES100. We're trying to figure out here if Poweramp can be used to play music either directly or through other devices (like the ES100) by bypassing any Android processing, or not. Devo claims that bypassing Android processing offers improved sound quality, which includes BT playback since that is a listed option. Since Poweramp is a popular music app, it would be nice to know if it can do what UAPP does, or if it can't. If I had lower impedance headphones that the ES100 could drive, I'd definitely want to know as I'm sure others would too.


No, he's right. You've been all over this thread with off-topic posts. If you have specific questions about another device you should ask in that product's own thread. If that thread doesn't exist you can create a new one.


----------



## peter123

RockStar2005 said:


> Nice! I've heard of that one too many times on Head-Fi.
> 
> I don't see that it offers LDAC though. I'd prefer to have that. I know some say the ifi xDSD sounds better with aptX than cheaper amp/DACs (or DAPs) that have LDAC, but the xDSD is also $400! lol But I still hesitate to wanna buy it, even THOUGH it was just released in April (per U.S. Amazon).



It's not a Bluetooth device, it was meant as an alternative to the Dragonfly and other dac/amp units. It has an internal battery  sounds extremely good and is really small.


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> No, he's right. You've been all over this thread with off-topic posts. If you have specific questions about another device you should ask in that product's own thread. If that thread doesn't exist you can create a new one.



^^ This! I'm tired of this as well and actually regret trying to help now that I see the outcome.......

One answer raises ten new questions and 90% of them is not relevant for this thread, I'm starting to smell a TROLL.


----------



## RockStar2005

p50kombi said:


> So poweramp just released version 798 and it's been fixed.
> So the es100 happily plays as hi res now.. Nice..



Sweet! That is great news!!


----------



## RockStar2005

p50kombi said:


> So poweramp just released version 798 and it's been fixed.
> So the es100 happily plays as hi res now.. Nice..



Just to be clear, is this the same thing as it bypassing the Android audio chip? Thanks.


----------



## RockStar2005

monsieurfromag3 said:


> Right on.
> 
> As an aside, these codecs produce good results. AptX and AAC are close to indistinguishable from wired up to 16/44.1 playback (and higher resolutions and frequencies are often argued scientifically to bring no tangible benefits). They definitely leave the DAC and amp the room to express themselves.
> 
> ...



I guess for me (and I think most people), the goal is to get to the point where using a wireless (or well, semi-wireless in this case lol) connection actually matches or maybe even outdoes a wired one. And it seems that LDAC is the only one I'm consistently hearing people say actually does that. But I can understand that an amp/DAC of higher caliber like the ifi xDSD can do something even better "with less". But this is also what makes the ES100 so great in that it only costs about $100 and offers LDAC as well, for people who either can't afford to spend $400 or perhaps are only open to smaller form factors. 

"Close to indistinguishable" is nice, but I want more! So does everyone!! lol 

See I might agree there on xDSD vs. V30. I compared the V20 to my old $300 Oppo HA-2 amp/DAC, and I thought it sounded JUST as good. 

Yeah I had the S7 too and can CONFIRM that the S7 had a MicroUSB driver issue which caused problems with the audio when you connected an amp/DAC to it. For me it would cause a "hiccup" during playback like every 3-5 min. Yeah, that SUCKED. I couldn't WAIT to get rid of that phone, but was still stuck with it for four months. lol


----------



## Devodonaldson

zolom said:


> Does UAPP,  bypass Android audio resampler while connected via ES100 LDAC? Does UAPP bit perfect have any effect over BT?
> I am using UAPP Tidal HiFi.
> 
> Thanks


Not sure of the complete details of how itsi functioning, but UAPP seems to be handling some processing before reaching my es100 or my other Bluetooth headphones. ES100 via Bluetooth sounds better than straight from the Android Tidal app. Under hi-res you must check use over Bluetooth!


----------



## niron

Can you guys share your EQ presets on the EarStudio app?

Looking for some interesting setups to try out.

@fuzzybabybunny what was the preset you mentioned that made it close to DFR? 

Thanks!


----------



## fuzzybabybunny

niron said:


> Can you guys share your EQ presets on the EarStudio app?
> 
> Looking for some interesting setups to try out.
> 
> ...



The somewhat close preset to my DFR was the "dance" one. Makes vocals more forward and warms up the overall tone.


----------



## rkw

Devodonaldson said:


> ES100 via Bluetooth sounds better than straight from the Android Tidal app.


By "straight from the Android Tidal app", do you mean through USB?


----------



## RockStar2005

Devodonaldson said:


> Not sure of the complete details of how itsi functioning, but UAPP seems to be handling some processing before reaching my es100 or my other Bluetooth headphones. ES100 via Bluetooth sounds better than straight from the Android Tidal app. Under hi-res you must check use over Bluetooth!



Yeah I was gonna ask you about that next, so thanks for mentioning that last part. lol


----------



## Devodonaldson

rkw said:


> By "straight from the Android Tidal app", do you mean through USB?


No, I mean using Android driver based Tidal app vs using Tidal through UAPP with use via Bluetooth selected to take advantage of UAPP audio drivers


----------



## fuzzybabybunny (Oct 6, 2018)

I don't understand what's going on.

For poops and giggles I decided to measure the frequency response of both the ES100 and the DragonFly Red. I used a Zoom H1n to record from a Westone W60. Obviously these are not absolute values since the microphone and W60 both have their own frequency responses, but I think this can be used to compare relatively between the two DACs to see how they should  theoretically sound different.

Well....

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1fuL8PnV6Te4sMz7UYVrtaao_xZWsRCUVROugRT-MTV8/edit?usp=sharing







So great. The ES100 and the DragonFly Red both have nearly the same frequency response, yet they sound different (to me). The "Dance" EQ on the ES100 sounds closer to the DFR for me, yet it's wildly different from the DFR or the ES100.

I hate this hobby. I didn't accidentally measure the ES100 twice either.


----------



## Trapok

To stay in ES100 Topics.
Picture of mine


----------



## brunoyujikc

Hi everyone, I'm deciding on which device to get as a companion for a Galaxy Note 9, either the ES100 or the BTR3. Is it better to get an ES100 and balanced mmxc cables for my VSONIC GR07 (i want to test budget ones from Fiio, Brainwavz, penonaudio or chinese ones from amazon/aliexpress) or the BTR3 and forget about cables?
Do both BTR3 and ES100 work as DAC with OTG cables as well when I don't want to sacrifice quality for Bluetooth ease of use?


----------



## crabdog

brunoyujikc said:


> Hi everyone, I'm deciding on which device to get as a companion for a Galaxy Note 9, either the ES100 or the BTR3. Is it better to get an ES100 and balanced mmxc cables for my VSONIC GR07 (i want to test budget ones from Fiio, Brainwavz, penonaudio or chinese ones from amazon/aliexpress) or the BTR3 and forget about cables?
> Do both BTR3 and ES100 work as DAC with OTG cables as well when I don't want to sacrifice quality for Bluetooth ease of use?


You only need balanced if you feel the single-ended output doesn't have the power to drive your GR07 to its full potential. If you want to use EQ get the ES100. If you just want to plug and play get the BTR3 IMO.


----------



## neatokino

crabdog said:


> You only need balanced if you feel the single-ended output doesn't have the power to drive your GR07 to its full potential. If you want to use EQ get the ES100. If you just want to plug and play get the BTR3 IMO.



I second what Crabdog says re: the two devices.  I've lived with the ES100 for a couple of weeks and the BTR3 for a couple of days.  The ES100 has tons of cool, useful options and a terrific app;  the BTR3 is super easy plug and play.  But I also want to confirm what many others have said:  the build quality and feel of the BTR3 is palpably better than the ES100.  The feel and placement of buttons/controls on the BTR3 beats the ES100 hands (and fingers) down.  Am also already on my second ES100, as my first one had a loose connection inside, which played havoc with everything, including connectivity;  my second one has functioned flawlessly so far, but my experience points to potentially poor quality control in the ES100.

Both devices sound superb, and I can barely tell the SQ difference between the two, playing through either my FiiOH5's or my Massdrop HE4XX's.  If I had to choose better sound quality, I'd say BTR3, but that's entirely subjective, and it may just be a matter of unmatched gain in my very unscientific comparisons.  The ES100 sounds phenomenal, and so does the BTR3.  I don't have balanced cables for my headphones, so I can't comment on that, but I prefer cables I can use on multiple devices, which points to single-ended for my equipment.

I am keeping both the BTR3 and the ES100.  The ambient control on the ES100 is a life saver for when I ride my bike or walk in traffic, and I don't want to give that up.  On the other hand, the BTR3 invokes siri on my iphone with two clicks, and I don't want to give that up either.  I will no doubt find plenty of use for each unit.


----------



## rafaelo

I said that very far back in this forum but I want to reiterate my opinion once again since now I have more experience and many new people on this thread seems to wondering but for cans like he4xx and hd6xx there is a great difference in sound quality from going unbalanced to balanced with es100. If I loose now all my relatively cheap balanced cables I would replace them in a heartbeat. So you might want to take this factor into consideration when you try to choose between different devices.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

brunoyujikc said:


> Hi everyone, I'm deciding on which device to get as a companion for a Galaxy Note 9, either the ES100 or the BTR3. Is it better to get an ES100 and balanced mmxc cables for my VSONIC GR07 (i want to test budget ones from Fiio, Brainwavz, penonaudio or chinese ones from amazon/aliexpress) or the BTR3 and forget about cables?
> Do both BTR3 and ES100 work as DAC with OTG cables as well when I don't want to sacrifice quality for Bluetooth ease of use?


You’re getting a nice phone. Might as well get the ES100 which lets you enjoy a powerful app and a slick interface on a big, beautiful screen. The ES100 works very well as a plug-and-play device from single-ended too; the app controls, EQ, balanced output etc. are entirely optional. Fiio will never match Radsone on the software front.

Bear in mind the ES100 is optimized for Bluetooth operation, meaning you’re not sacrificing anything when it’s used wireless. You get ease of use _and_ sound quality. If anything it’s the USB dac mode which is an afterthought - a well-implemented afterthought though. Both devices support it.

If there’s a sacrifice made it’s the same you're making with the BTR3: the extreme portability and affordability means technically neither is strictly at the same level as more expensive, bulkier portable units.


----------



## Ocelitgol

Hello everyone, I recently purchased the ES100 and was wondering if my battery usage is normal (I'd love it if it can run a little bit longer like 12hrs or so as I've been studying at the library for at least 8hrs/day + 2hrs commute). I can only get at most 10 hours (most of the time it runs 9:30hrs) with just default settings (x1 current unbalanced on AAC - idk if changing the codec will result in better or worse battery life). 

My beginner gear: S8+, 320kbps files, Fiio FH5 - running on unbalanced with x1 current w/ AAC codec, maximum source volume (15), -30dB analog volume. Default settings on others (DCT lv. 5, Crossfeed off, slow roll-off, x1 DAC over sampling rate)

I'm quite new with everything so if there's anything I should change or know, please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## crabdog

stormers said:


> Hello everyone, I recently purchased the ES100 and was wondering if my battery usage is normal (I'd love it if it can run a little bit longer like 12hrs or so as I've been studying at the library for at least 8hrs/day + 2hrs commute). I can only get at most 10 hours (most of the time it runs 9:30hrs) with just default settings (x1 current unbalanced on AAC - idk if changing the codec will result in better or worse battery life).
> 
> My beginner gear: S8+, 320kbps files, Fiio FH5 - running on unbalanced with x1 current w/ AAC codec, maximum source volume (15), -30dB analog volume. Default settings on others (DCT lv. 5, Crossfeed off, slow roll-off, x1 DAC over sampling rate)
> 
> I'm quite new with everything so if there's anything I should change or know, please let me know. Thank you!


I can't see why you are only getting 10 hours as your settings seem optimal. Hopefully someone in here will be able to advise you.


----------



## Ocelitgol

crabdog said:


> I can't see why you are only getting 10 hours as your settings seem optimal. Hopefully someone in here will be able to advise you.


yeah it's quite disappointing (though i can always use it wired when running out of battery). 

Can I ask what settings are you using and how long is your battery life/usage?


----------



## X-Nemesis

Hello everyone, I'd like to use mmcx iem's with the balanced output on this device and my budget is around $150.  Would any you mind recommending some good starter iem's to use with the ES-100?  Thank you.


----------



## crabdog

stormers said:


> yeah it's quite disappointing (though i can always use it wired when running out of battery).
> 
> Can I ask what settings are you using and how long is your battery life/usage?


I just use DCT=2, Crossfeed=0 and sharp roll-off. I never use any EQ.


X-Nemesis said:


> Hello everyone, I'd like to use mmcx iem's with the balanced output on this device and my budget is around $150.  Would any you mind recommending some good starter iem's to use with the ES-100?  Thank you.


The BGVP DMG is a pretty safe bet.


----------



## Ocelitgol

crabdog said:


> I just use DCT=2, Crossfeed=0 and sharp roll-off. I never use any EQ.
> 
> The BGVP DMG is a pretty safe bet.


I don't suppose the difference in settings affects that traumatically to the battery.....

I wonder if the Fiio BTR3 last longer. Do you have any idea?


----------



## crabdog

stormers said:


> I don't suppose the difference in settings affects that traumatically to the battery.....
> 
> I wonder if the Fiio BTR3 last longer. Do you have any idea?


BTR3 is rated at 11 hours which is around what I'm getting with it.


----------



## Ocelitgol

crabdog said:


> BTR3 is rated at 11 hours which is around what I'm getting with it.


Interesting...even though ES100 has 350mah battery no? How is your battery with ES100? (last question I swear)


----------



## RockStar2005

crabdog said:


> You only need balanced if you feel the single-ended output doesn't have the power to drive your GR07 to its full potential. If you want to use EQ get the ES100. If you just want to plug and play get the BTR3 IMO.



But doesn't a balanced connection also give you better sound (aside from more power)?


----------



## harpo1

RockStar2005 said:


> But doesn't a balanced connection also give you better sound (aside from more power)?


Blacker background meaning a lower noise floor but no sound improvements.  If you had two of them you could do a blind test after volume matching and I guarantee you couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## peter123

harpo1 said:


> Blacker background meaning a lower noise floor but no sound improvements.  If you had two of them you could do a blind test after volume matching and I guarantee you couldn't tell the difference.



I have to respectfully disagree with you on that (for the ES100 as an isolated example).


----------



## Devodonaldson

X-Nemesis said:


> Hello everyone, I'd like to use mmcx iem's with the balanced output on this device and my budget is around $150.  Would any you mind recommending some good starter iem's to use with the ES-100?  Thank you.


bgvp dmg much more than starter set


----------



## paddyberger

I’m thinking of picking one of these up to pair with my DMGs. 

Is it worth picking up a balanced cable also? If so, cable recommendations would be appreciated, in country or the AliExpress route is fine. Thanks.


----------



## RockStar2005

harpo1 said:


> Blacker background meaning a lower noise floor but no sound improvements.  If you had two of them you could do a blind test after volume matching and I guarantee you couldn't tell the difference.



Oh ok. I just sort of mashed all of that into one thing I guess. lol To me, it's all a form of improvement. 

Hmm ok.


----------



## RockStar2005

peter123 said:


> I have to respectfully disagree with you on that (for the ES100 as an isolated example).



Yeah I guess I'd have to try it out one day if I get a chance to and see for myself.


----------



## harpo1

peter123 said:


> I have to respectfully disagree with you on that (for the ES100 as an isolated example).


Well I know of several reviewers that volume match on several different devices and then measure them with no difference in frequency response plus no difference when listening.  But hey if you hear a difference more power to you.


----------



## brunoyujikc

Thank you everyone for your input. I think I'll go with the ES100 and get a cheap balanced cable for around $20 to just see if I can notice any difference when using my GR07 if I don't I can return the cable through amazon anyways. I can also test how it will sound with my Soundmagic HP100 and Sennheiser HD598. It's probably not worth it connecting to my HD600 even with balanced cables right?
Hopefully it'll be a nice upgrade over the DAC from the Snapdragon 845 on the Note 9.
I considered getting the Fiio Q1 mk2, but the bluetooth functionality seems more interesting than having a better wired DAC for portable use. I don't know if it's worth sacrificing such portability for an improvement in audio that might not be that relevant since nothing beats listening to music in a quiet environment at home (which I can do with my NFB-11 then)


----------



## crabdog

stormers said:


> Interesting...even though ES100 has 350mah battery no? How is your battery with ES100? (last question I swear)


Around 12-14 hours depending on which IEM I'm using in both SE and balanced.


----------



## RockStar2005

brunoyujikc said:


> Hopefully it'll be a nice upgrade over the DAC from the Snapdragon 845 on the Note 9.



Yeah..........I have no doubt you'll hear a difference. lol


----------



## Lurk650

brunoyujikc said:


> Thank you everyone for your input. I think I'll go with the ES100 and get a cheap balanced cable for around $20 to just see if I can notice any difference when using my GR07 if I don't I can return the cable through amazon anyways. I can also test how it will sound with my Soundmagic HP100 and Sennheiser HD598. It's probably not worth it connecting to my HD600 even with balanced cables right?
> Hopefully it'll be a nice upgrade over the DAC from the Snapdragon 845 on the Note 9.
> I considered getting the Fiio Q1 mk2, but the bluetooth functionality seems more interesting than having a better wired DAC for portable use. I don't know if it's worth sacrificing such portability for an improvement in audio that might not be that relevant since nothing beats listening to music in a quiet environment at home (which I can do with my NFB-11 then)



I have the Note 9. You definitely hear a difference. Go with a 6 core Kinboofi 2.5 balanced cable on Amazon. 

I just got the Hidizs Sonata HD II DAC cable. It's decent. Gives me better quality from the Note should i not want to take the ES100 with me. It's doesn't sound as good. It's got a bright tilt to it whereas the ES100 is uncolored in it's sig for the most part.


----------



## stemplar (Oct 8, 2018)

The Sennheiser HD660 S came with the balanced cable (2.5mm).
Very beautiful in detail, dynamically with ES. It was relatively cheap. The cable is a bit stiff, this is the only mistake.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sennheiser-HD6XX-HD580-HD600-HD650-HD660s-Balanced-or-unbalanced-Occ-cable/232875138609?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Ocelitgol

Lurk650 said:


> I have the Note 9. You definitely hear a difference. Go with a 6 core Kinboofi 2.5 balanced cable on Amazon.
> 
> I just got the Hidizs Sonata HD II DAC cable. It's decent. Gives me better quality from the Note should i not want to take the ES100 with me. It's doesn't sound as good. It's got a bright tilt to it whereas the ES100 is uncolored in it's sig for the most part.


is there a shorter version of balanced cable? It seems a bit long for me.


----------



## mvadu

stormers said:


> is there a shorter version of balanced cable? It seems a bit long for me.


I bought this cable along with this 2.5mm plug. I cut the cable in half, and soldered the mmcx half to the plug. That gave me a a very short ~40cm balanced cable. I have to buy a pair of mmcx connectors that if soldered to remaining half of the cable will give me a backup short balanced cable.


----------



## Lurk650

If you are in the US, even international too, contact @alpha421 who runs Triton Audio Cables. He can make you a quality cable to your length preference.


----------



## Trapok

stormers said:


> is there a shorter version of balanced cable? It seems a bit long for me.


On veclan.com , and ask to shorten the cable


----------



## X-Nemesis

crabdog said:


> I just use DCT=2, Crossfeed=0 and sharp roll-off. I never use any EQ.
> 
> The BGVP DMG is a pretty safe bet.



Seems the DMG's don't come with a balanced cable.  Can any 2.5mm MMCX cable suffice then to use these iem's with the 2.5mm on the Earstudio?


----------



## crabdog

X-Nemesis said:


> Seems the DMG's don't come with a balanced cable.  Can any 2.5mm MMCX cable suffice then to use these iem's with the 2.5mm on the Earstudio?


Yes.


----------



## brunoyujikc

Lurk650 said:


> I have the Note 9. You definitely hear a difference. Go with a 6 core Kinboofi 2.5 balanced cable on Amazon.
> 
> I just got the Hidizs Sonata HD II DAC cable. It's decent. Gives me better quality from the Note should i not want to take the ES100 with me. It's doesn't sound as good. It's got a bright tilt to it whereas the ES100 is uncolored in it's sig for the most part.



Thanks, that's good to know. The Hidizs might not be for me then, the GR07 is already a tad bright. I'm super excited for the ES100 now.

One more thing. Is it worth it playing hi-res files from my phone to the ES100 or should I just stick to CD-quality rips?


----------



## rafaelo (Oct 8, 2018)

I have the same cable and the stiffness does not bother me at all actually I like this durable feeling.

My cable is 1.5m because I asked that it can be sorter if you request it from MavisMods (please @Mavismodz correct me if I am wrong )

1.5m is awfully long and cumbersome for es100 but I got one universal length to be used also with xDSD. I am very happy with this cable.


----------



## RockStar2005

Lurk650 said:


> If you are in the US, even international too, contact @alpha421 who runs Triton Audio Cables. He can make you a quality cable to your length preference.



Nice! Can he do one for the Beyerdynamic headphones with mini-XLR connectors too?

Ya know, a buddy of mine just tried out the Hidizs Sonata HD II amp/DAC as well. Said it had a very noticeable amount of distortion when plugged in all the way. So unsurprisingly he's returning it. Sounds like the HD II sux, and you're not the only one thinking that. lol I guess for $40 though you really can't expect too much.


----------



## peter123

Fwiw I love the Sonata HD, I've got both the original one as well as the HD II. I'm only using mine for music listening (Spotify /UAPP) and for me they're extremely good value and the perfect complement to the ES100.


----------



## Lurk650

RockStar2005 said:


> Nice! Can he do one for the Beyerdynamic headphones with mini-XLR connectors too?
> 
> Ya know, a buddy of mine just tried out the Hidizs Sonata HD II amp/DAC as well. Said it had a very noticeable amount of distortion when plugged in all the way. So unsurprisingly he's returning it. Sounds like the HD II sux, and you're not the only one thinking that. lol I guess for $40 though you really can't expect too much.



After a long, cumbersome process I was able to get the FW updated and change the sound setting to Pure Music with a flash. SQ improved. My biggest gripe is that you are unable to watch YT or FB videos, they would be stop motion with of course no audio. Returning to Amazon. 

As for the cable it's definitely worth asking him. Great CS. I have his Triton8 MMCX, a Silver cable for my Meze 99C and a Copper cable for my Beyer Amiron Home. All balanced.


----------



## RockStar2005

Lurk650 said:


> After a long, cumbersome process I was able to get the FW updated and change the sound setting to Pure Music with a flash. SQ improved. My biggest gripe is that you are unable to watch YT or FB videos, they would be stop motion with of course no audio. Returning to Amazon.
> 
> As for the cable it's definitely worth asking him. Great CS. I have his Triton8 MMCX, a Silver cable for my Meze 99C and a Copper cable for my Beyer Amiron Home. All balanced.



That's cool. Not sure if my friend did all that or not. 

Hmm I C. Well most ppl prob don't use amp/DACs for videos so maybe that's why? 

Sweet! Yeah I'll contact that guy and ask about what balanced cables he can make. Thanks again for the tip!


----------



## zolom (Oct 9, 2018)

ES100 with the new FiiO FH5 IEMs (balance cable), provide great and enjoyable sound signature.
Listening to Tidal HiFi (via UAPP with LDAC) on my LG V30+


----------



## Ocelitgol

zolom said:


> ES100 with the new FiiO FH5 IEMs (balance cable), provide great and enjoyable sound signature.
> Listening to Tidal HiFi (via UAPP with LDAC) on my LG V30+


My exact current setup lol 

I'd love to find a short balanced one ready on Amazon though....

p/s: what eartips are those? I can't seem to get a good seal with stock ones


----------



## zolom (Oct 9, 2018)

These are the Bass eartips. These provide the best seal for me.  The FH5 comes with several seal types.
Some people here recommend  the Comply 240 tips for a better seal.


----------



## Ocelitgol

Lurk650 said:


> I have the Note 9. You definitely hear a difference. Go with a 6 core Kinboofi 2.5 balanced cable on Amazon.
> 
> I just got the Hidizs Sonata HD II DAC cable. It's decent. Gives me better quality from the Note should i not want to take the ES100 with me. It's doesn't sound as good. It's got a bright tilt to it whereas the ES100 is uncolored in it's sig for the most part.



side question: do you enable Dolby Atmos on note 9? I have s7 and looking to upgrade for this reason...

Btw, the way ES100 app reports battery usage is quite strange. It appears to drop quite quickly (10% per hour) and then when it reaches 25%, it seems to last forever (so total around 12-14 hours like Radstone stated - tested with aptx and 320kbps files)


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> Fwiw I love the Sonata HD, I've got both the original one as well as the HD II. I'm only using mine for music listening (Spotify /UAPP) and for me they're extremely good value and the perfect complement to the ES100.



Usb DACs are certainly getting smaller! That's a nice & functional looking cable/dac.


----------



## Darkestred

stormers said:


> side question: do you enable Dolby Atmos on note 9? I have s7 and looking to upgrade for this reason...
> 
> Btw, the way ES100 app reports battery usage is quite strange. It appears to drop quite quickly (10% per hour) and then when it reaches 25%, it seems to last forever (so total around 12-14 hours like Radstone stated - tested with aptx and 320kbps files)




I've noticed this too.  Like really? 6 hours?  And then i get 3 more gym sessions (4+ hours).


----------



## Lurk650

stormers said:


> side question: do you enable Dolby Atmos on note 9? I have s7 and looking to upgrade for this reason...
> 
> Btw, the way ES100 app reports battery usage is quite strange. It appears to drop quite quickly (10% per hour) and then when it reaches 25%, it seems to last forever (so total around 12-14 hours like Radstone stated - tested with aptx and 320kbps files)


Nope, I notice a slight difference in sound but I don't like adding any EQ to my music. Plus it doesn't sound better anyways


----------



## peter123

harpo1 said:


> Well I know of several reviewers that volume match on several different devices and then measure them with no difference in frequency response plus no difference when listening.  But hey if you hear a difference more power to you.



I don't really care much about what "several reviewers" thinks as I prefer to do my own first hand experiences and make up my own opinions about things. For several of my balanced sources I do not detect any difference in sound (volume matching of course) but with a couple I do and the ES100 is one of them.

I do also believe that most modern sources measure flat, that doesn't necessarily mean that they sound identical. 

As others have heard no difference for you at least you don't have to spend money on balanced cable,sgood for you.


----------



## harpo1

peter123 said:


> I don't really care much about what "several reviewers" thinks as I prefer to do my own first hand experiences and make up my own opinions about things. For several of my balanced sources I do not detect any difference in sound (volume matching of course) but with a couple I do and the ES100 is one of them.
> 
> I do also believe that most modern sources measure flat, that doesn't necessarily mean that they sound identical.
> 
> As others have heard no difference for you at least you don't have to spend money on balanced cable,sgood for you.


I actually have plenty of balanced cables and two ES100's so I too have tested.  Like I said if you hear a difference more power to you.


----------



## B_Rich

When I use the ES100 as a USB DAC and it also is connected to my phone via bluetooth, if I press any key on my phone it will mute my PC audio and prioritize my phone. Is there any way to override this other than to turn off bluetooth on my phone? Wondering if this is happening to other people as well. Thanks.


----------



## DatClampTho

B_Rich said:


> When I use the ES100 as a USB DAC and it also is connected to my phone via bluetooth, if I press any key on my phone it will mute my PC audio and prioritize my phone. Is there any way to override this other than to turn off bluetooth on my phone? Wondering if this is happening to other people as well. Thanks.



Also curious about this. I have to turn BT off when listening to Tidal off my work computer then when I leave for the day I end up blasting music out my phone for everyone in the elevator because I forget to turn it back on.


----------



## MisterMudd

There comes a time in life when something shows up to change your whole life and paradigm. The Radsone ES100 is one of those things. Listening to INXS's Shabooh Shoobah off a crappy Moto G4 and I am completely stunned. I mean on the floor stunned. So much fun for so little $. Buying another one right now for backup!! Can't wait to try my new Hidizs AP80 when it arrives next month.


----------



## B_Rich

MisterMudd said:


> There comes a time in life when something shows up to change your whole life and paradigm. The Radsone ES100 is one of those things. Listening to INXS's Shabooh Shoobah off a crappy Moto G4 and I am completely stunned. I mean on the floor stunned. So much fun for so little $. Buying another one right now for backup!! Can't wait to try my new Hidizs AP80 when it arrives next month.



I wholeheartedly agree. This thing has changed the way I listen to music and has re-sparked my interest in audio. My IE80's sound like brand new IEM's to me and for me to only spend $100 AND for them to be bluetooth is just icing on the cake. I also literally thought about buying a second one just to have as a spare. The only thing I want to figure out is the USB thing that I mentioned a couple posts up.


----------



## trellus

I'm strangely seeing the app tell me I am overdriving when outputting to my EL-8 closed over 3.5mm port.  I don't hear any audible distortion, but it certainly it isn't as loud as 115 dB SPL which is what the app seems to think -- I'm guessing this is based on the sensitivity and resistance I put in the settings?  I copied the specs (30 Ohms, 98 dB SPL/V) into the settings from Audeze's web site.  I'm playing HiFi quality from Tidal, source volume is all the way up.

Should I worry about that?


----------



## Rackhour

Question about multipairing. It’s obvious that there is support for it, but I would like to ask current users: how seamless is the transition between a phone and a dedicated DAP when both are paired? 

If I’m listening to music, and then I get a phone call, accept, talk and hang up/reject the call, does the ES100 automatically go back to the DAP?


----------



## DatClampTho (Oct 11, 2018)

Rackhour said:


> Question about multipairing. It’s obvious that there is support for it, but I would like to ask current users: how seamless is the transition between a phone and a dedicated DAP when both are paired?
> 
> If I’m listening to music, and then I get a phone call, accept, talk and hang up/reject the call, does the ES100 automatically go back to the DAP?


EDIT: It resumes for me. Using 2 phones connected with one playing UAPP.


----------



## Rackhour

DatClampTho said:


> I use 2 phones paired to mine. My work phone has unlimited data so I use that for music, and use my own phone for text and calls. When a call comes through on my personal phone, music pauses on my work phone, and when the call ends I have to manually resume playback. Same if I decide to watch a video on my personal phone.



By “manually” resuming, does this involve taking out the other phone again? Or can you do this straight from the ES100?


----------



## DatClampTho

Rackhour said:


> By “manually” resuming, does this involve taking out the other phone again? Or can you do this straight from the ES100?


Wait I just tried again and music resumed after a call and after a video. I'll edit my post.


----------



## Thomas-

How come the audio has to be playing in able to listen to Ambient Only? I listen to audiobooks and when someone come and speaks to me it would make more sense to pause the audio when ambient mode is set to "Ambient Only". The way it works now is that when I pause the audio Ambient Sound no longer works and I have to remove my Etymotic deep insert in-ears and break the seal.

On another note... I wanted to clip my ES100 vertically to my shirt so I 3D-printed this clip that's also a more snug fit and won't come off accidently as the original clip does.


----------



## tuckers

Wow, that's handy!!



Thomas- said:


> On another note... I wanted to clip my ES100 vertically to my shirt so I 3D-printed this clip that's also a more snug fit and won't come off accidently as the original clip does.


----------



## Trapok

Thomas- said:


> How come the audio has to be playing in able to listen to Ambient Only? I listen to audiobooks and when someone come and speaks to me it would make more sense to pause the audio when ambient mode is set to "Ambient Only". The way it works now is that when I pause the audio Ambient Sound no longer works and I have to remove my Etymotic deep insert in-ears and break the seal.
> 
> On another note... I wanted to clip my ES100 vertically to my shirt so I 3D-printed this clip that's also a more snug fit and won't come off accidently as the original clip does.


Could you print one for me,  give me you price


----------



## Thomas-

Trapok said:


> Could you print one for me,  give me you price



I've uploaded the clip to https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3151069 where you can download the stl file and print it yourself or have someone do it for you.

Brgds...   /Thomas


----------



## Trapok

Thomas- said:


> I've uploaded the clip to https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3151069 where you can download the stl file and print it yourself or have someone do it for you.
> 
> Brgds...   /Thomas


Thx a lot.


----------



## B_Rich

Thomas- said:


> I've uploaded the clip to https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3151069 where you can download the stl file and print it yourself or have someone do it for you.
> 
> Brgds...   /Thomas



Thanks for making this, I'll print a couple this weekend.




Trapok said:


> Thx a lot.



I could print you a couple if you wanted. PM me if you're serious about it.


----------



## waynes world

Thomas- said:


> How come the audio has to be playing in able to listen to Ambient Only? I listen to audiobooks and when someone come and speaks to me it would make more sense to pause the audio when ambient mode is set to "Ambient Only". The way it works now is that when I pause the audio Ambient Sound no longer works and I have to remove my Etymotic deep insert in-ears and break the seal.
> 
> On another note... I wanted to clip my ES100 vertically to my shirt so I 3D-printed this clip that's also a more snug fit and won't come off accidently as the original clip does.



Wow, nice work! Very cool - 3D printer technology is here to stay 

My ES100 clip broke off, so you should whip something up for me lol. Probably wouldn't be possible. I have the Shanling M0 clip on the way and I should be able to rig something up with it.


----------



## Lurk650

I had this on my old Fiio M3. Long side is 2 3/8, short side might be short enough to fit the ES100 which is 2". 

The Original Belt Clip (2 Pack) (1 Black + 1 White) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DOHOIW6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_5GnWBbFHBTPA3


----------



## waynes world

Lurk650 said:


> I had this on my old Fiio M3. Long side is 2 3/8, short side might be short enough to fit the ES100 which is 2".
> 
> The Original Belt Clip (2 Pack) (1 Black + 1 White) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DOHOIW6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_5GnWBbFHBTPA3



Thanks! That looks like a potentially great solution as well that I'll keep in mind.


----------



## Lurk650

waynes world said:


> Thanks! That looks like a potentially great solution as well that I'll keep in mind.


It's a high quality clip. The 3M never failed me either. If the current clip ever breaks then I'll replace it with that.


----------



## Alphasoixante

Howdy,

If you are using a pair of Sennheiser open backs under $400 with the ES100 and love the sound, can you please reply with the model?

Or, if you love the sound of another brand of open backs under $400 with the device, I'd love to hear from you too.

I don't have the option of using the headphone jack on my mobile phone right now (broken) and exclusively use the ES100.

Thanks!


----------



## mhoopes (Oct 16, 2018)

Alphasoixante said:


> Howdy,
> 
> If you are using a pair of Sennheiser open backs under $400 with the ES100 and love the sound, can you please reply with the model?
> 
> ...



Massdrop HD 6XX (Sennheiser HD 650), balanced cable (FiiO F9 cable, added 2-pin adapters). Feels like winning on the wee ES100.

~$200, and probably an extra $30 for the cable combo, if I had to buy it now. Listening to Mahler in the courtyard on the aforementioned rig when I saw your message.

Current drop going down in 15 hrs: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-sennheiser-hd6xx

Just get them. It’ll be a while until the next drop. If you don’t like them, there is enough time between drops that you can unload them on eBay for what you paid.

[edit]: Or, do what I did, and get a like-new pair on eBay. Same resale value, but you’ll get them in just a few days. The clamping force improves (lessens) with use.
[edit]: This one is popular enough that it now drops every day. Resale may be affected.


----------



## peter123

Alphasoixante said:


> Howdy,
> 
> If you are using a pair of Sennheiser open backs under $400 with the ES100 and love the sound, can you please reply with the model?
> 
> ...



1. Onkyo A800 
2. HD58X 
3. Philips Fidelio X2 

I'd rank their performance with the ES100 that way as well. HD650 and HE560 does also work OK but sounds a lot better in many other systems imo.


----------



## rkw

mhoopes said:


> Current drop going down in 15 hrs: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-sennheiser-hd6xx
> 
> Just get them. It’ll be a while until the next drop.


It's always available.

_Note: This item is in stock and will ship within 1 business day with standard shipping ...
The drop will launch and end each day to collect purchases._​


----------



## mhoopes

rkw said:


> It's always available.
> 
> _Note: This item is in stock and will ship within 1 business day with standard shipping ...
> The drop will launch and end each day to collect purchases._​


Aha. The old faux-scarcity ploy. I didn't realize that was in play here.


----------



## waynes world

Lurk650 said:


> It's a high quality clip. The 3M never failed me either. If the current clip ever breaks then I'll replace it with that.



I just received the M0 case/clip. Once retrofitted, it will work fine. But it looks like it will break easily, so when (not if) it breaks, I'll go for the one you linked.



Alphasoixante said:


> Or, if you love the sound of another brand of open backs under $400 with the device, I'd love to hear from you too.



Nighthawks: Around $299 while you can get them. Supremely comfortable. Beautiful warm, resolving sound. Not for everyone, but if you like them, you'll love them.

Fidelio X1: Warm, but a little more V shaped. Excellent bass for open cans. Not sure if you can find them now though.

Both pairs sound excellent off of the ES100.


----------



## Alphasoixante

mhoopes said:


> Massdrop HD 6XX (Sennheiser HD 650), balanced cable (FiiO F9 cable, added 2-pin adapters). Feels like winning on the wee ES100.





peter123 said:


> 1. Onkyo A800
> 2. HD58X
> 3. Philips Fidelio X2





waynes world said:


> Nighthawks



Some of these are new to me and I'm excited to investigate. I'm currently using the Final Audio E5000s, which I love, but am interested in full-sized headphones for when I am home.

Cheers!


----------



## waynes world

It's been so quiet here since @RockStar2005 discovered the Shanling M0!


----------



## peter123

waynes world said:


> It's been so quiet here since @RockStar2005 discovered the Shanling M0!



Shhh....


----------



## RockStar2005

waynes world said:


> It's been so quiet here since @RockStar2005 discovered the Shanling M0!



Haha! 

Your timing couldn't BE more perfect WW. The M0 was literally just delivered around the time you posted that. lol


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> Shhh....



Hehe. I really shouldn't go OT, but have you heard the M0?



RockStar2005 said:


> Haha!
> 
> Your timing couldn't BE more perfect WW. The M0 was literally just delivered around the time you posted that. lol



I hope it works out for you. I'll go over to the M0 thread and keep tabs.


----------



## RockStar2005

waynes world said:


> Hehe. I really shouldn't go OT, but have you heard the M0?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it works out for you. I'll go over to the M0 thread and keep tabs.



Thanks WW! I will post there soon.


----------



## peter123

waynes world said:


> Hehe. I really shouldn't go OT, but have you heard the M0?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it works out for you. I'll go over to the M0 thread and keep tabs.



No unfortunately I haven't. I'd love to hear it but I need to be able to answer phone calls with my Bluetooth source and don't have the need for a new small DAP (I've got the M1 already) so I don't think I'll be able to hear it anytime soon.....


----------



## stemplar

Today, after the HD660S, I tried the HD650.
It's incredible but it works fine, strong enough (I'm surprised by the ES100) I'm pushing the HD650 with a true balanced cable. It's incredible power


----------



## bidn

trellus said:


> I'm strangely seeing the app tell me I am overdriving when outputting to my EL-8 closed over 3.5mm port.  I don't hear any audible distortion, but it certainly it isn't as loud as 115 dB SPL which is what the app seems to think -- I'm guessing this is based on the sensitivity and resistance I put in the settings?  I copied the specs (30 Ohms, 98 dB SPL/V) into the settings from Audeze's web site.  I'm playing HiFi quality from Tidal, source volume is all the way up.
> 
> Should I worry about that?



Hi trellus,

IMHO, you shouldn't worry because the EL-8 are planar, aren't they?

In my experience these power estimations based on impedance and efficiency are reliable for dynamic speakers and headphones but not for planar headphones and IEMs. The latter ( I have some from Oppo, Audeze, Mrspeakers, etc.,-- the most misleading could be the LCDi4) require much more power to sound good and full than what it looks on paper. So I mean that for planar headphones and IEM, these computations are misleading and more amplification is actually required than what would be theoretically derived from impedance and efficiency. I think most people have the same experience.

Have a nice evening and enjoy your EL-8 out of your ES100!
bidn


----------



## trellus

bidn said:


> Hi trellus,
> 
> IMHO, you shouldn't worry because the EL-8 are planar, aren't they?
> 
> ...



Ah, ok, thanks, that helps.  It sounds great in any case out of the ES100 - this tiny piece of gear amazes me.


----------



## zerolight

Is there a way to set default power on volume on the ES100 so that it always powers on at a specific volume? I ask because I primarily use sensitive IEMs (Noble K10u) but have a balanced cable on order to use with my Hd6xx. Given the 6xx will demand a much higher output level than the K10 I am concerned that I might inadvertently send too much power to the K10 which would kill it. A default volume set to match the K10 would be ideal.


----------



## mhoopes

zerolight said:


> Is there a way to set default power on volume on the ES100 so that it always powers on at a specific volume? I ask because I primarily use sensitive IEMs (Noble K10u) but have a balanced cable on order to use with my Hd6xx. Given the 6xx will demand a much higher output level than the K10 I am concerned that I might inadvertently send too much power to the K10 which would kill it. A default volume set to match the K10 would be ideal.



I have the HD 650 and FiiO FH5, using balanced cables for both. They have markedly different sensitivities and impedances. I have the EQ preamp set to +6 dB for the HD 650 (and need to use the 2x voltage limit) and -6 dB for the FH5. 

If I don't remember to change the EQ when switching to the FH5, I'm confronted with a VERY high output. The only effective way to react is to yank the earphones out of my ears as quickly as I can, as the volume control is slow (+/- 0.5 dB, by design), the pause button is especially difficult to access when the 2.5 mm plug is inserted, and I'm afraid to pull out the 2.5 mm plug while music is playing for fear of damaging the amps.

I agree that it would be nice for there to be an option for the analog volume to default to the middle setting, for this use case.


----------



## zerolight

Thanks. I'll need to take care then.


----------



## Lurk650

A default setting would be nice and I'm sure can easily be implemented but simply open the app, use the slider to turn down the volume then play music. Not too difficult. Or after using the 6xx just remember to turn down the volume


----------



## markanini

Can it drive AKG K612?


----------



## Jaywalk3r

Lurk650 said:


> Or after using the 6xx just remember to turn down the volume



Along those same lines, consider getting into the habit of turning the analog volume to zero as part of your regular ES100 power down process.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Honestly, turning the volume down before you start listening on any device is a good idea.


----------



## Lurk650

kukkurovaca said:


> Honestly, turning the volume down before you start listening on any device is a good idea.


Lol definitely, lord knows how many times I've damn near blown out my ear drums with IEMs being way too loud. I've learned my lesson. Even 

in my car I still forget sometimes, when 3K RMS of 15" subwoofer bass starts playing full tilt it scares the crap outta you.


----------



## redrich2000

Anyone where/how to get one of these in Australia?


----------



## stemplar

markanini said:


> Can it drive AKG K612?


 the HD660s 150ohm, HD650 300ohn , Without the hassle, the ES100 is very nice. AKG K612 120 ohm ..


----------



## peter123

stemplar said:


> the HD660s 150ohm, HD650 300ohn , Without the hassle, the ES100 is very nice. AKG K612 120 ohm ..



There's something called sensitivity as well  

Thay being said I've never heard the 612 but the 712 needs at least the same amount of power as the HD650 despite being only 62 Ohm....


----------



## pure5152 (Oct 19, 2018)

This has probably been said many times here, but one of my favorite features of the es100 is how well it drives my andromedas.  The andromedas are known for being extremely sensitive (12.8 ohh impedance!!)  Yet, the es100 drives them with engaging, full, neutral sound.  And the best part:  *ZERO hiss*!

It's my go-to for those IEMs, and I prefer them to my ha2se, which have audible hiss with the andromedas.

(edited for wording/grammar)


----------



## PeterMac

Does ES100 power off itself after few minutes when nothing play, or move to stand-by mode same like BTR3 ?

I really do not like this stand-by mode in BTR3, because I have to power it off manually (using at home only with big headphones HD599)


----------



## monsieurfromag3

PeterMac said:


> Does ES100 power off itself after few minutes when nothing play, or move to stand-by mode same like BTR3 ?
> 
> I really do not like this stand-by mode in BTR3, because I have to power it off manually (using at home only with big headphones HD599)


No stand-by mode or automatic power off in my experience.

The app needs to be rebooted to pair again with the ES100 when the phone and receiver have been far enough apart to lose connection and that’s it.


----------



## a-LeXx

Not sure whether someone has already tried this.
I just ordered an es100 and will pair it with my fiio A5. Hope this combo will become an uber Q5 for half a price 

Initially I was thinking of selling my A5 and getting an xdsd instead, but then this solution came to my mind. Will report about the results here.


----------



## PeterMac

monsieurfromag3 said:


> No stand-by mode or automatic power off in my experience.
> 
> The app needs to be rebooted to pair again with the ES100 when the phone and receiver have been far enough apart to lose connection and that’s it.


Thank you for information, too bad that BTR3 and ES100 do not power off itself when noting playing for longer time.


----------



## mhoopes

Feature request: Add option to switch to Ambient Sound on pause, AS off on play.


----------



## Qupidz (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi,

i'm currently looking into buying an ES 100 for my iPhone. I have a question regarding the balanced output. At the moment i use a pair of UE900 and since the ES 100 offers a balanced output i would like to switch to a balanced cable.
Balanced cables for the UE 900 apprear to be kind of rare but I found this cable (https://www.shenzhenaudio.com/zy-hi...able-for-hifiman-700-balance-plug-zy-050.html) and just wanted to make sure if that would work with the ES 100.
If so: is there anyway to buy that cable (or a similar one) directly in Europe?


----------



## Amber Rain

Those seem to be MMCX cables? In have the Shure SE series, you can find balanced MMCX cables easily either on Amazon or eBay. 

FIIO also do some balanced MMCX cables of which I have two and they work fine with the ES100. I wish for a short one though as they are the standard 125 cm length.


----------



## Qupidz

Alright, there are indeed many of them, thanks!
With that many options to choose from i'm a bit confused about the difference in cores (4,6,8 or even 16?!) Hopefully its not too far offtopic: but is there a noticable difference? is there an indepth article about this somewhere? (google just gave me a lot of balanced vs. unbalanced comparisons).


----------



## Amber Rain

Sorry, that's beyond my level of technical knowledge! Maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## Lurk650

Qupidz said:


> Alright, there are indeed many of them, thanks!
> With that many options to choose from i'm a bit confused about the difference in cores (4,6,8 or even 16?!) Hopefully its not too far offtopic: but is there a noticable difference? is there an indepth article about this somewhere? (google just gave me a lot of balanced vs. unbalanced comparisons).


Balanced cables are like burn in. Some believe and some don't. On that note, it can even go deeper where sometimes even when a believer you don't hear a difference.

Balanced tends to reduce cross talk so you get better imaging and separation, as well as a blacker background sometimes. I personally go no higher than 8 cores, don't see a point. Even between 4 and 8 I don't find an audible difference.


----------



## paddyberger

I received this little beauty yesterday. Quite chore to upgrade the firmware via Mac but all done now.

I have detected a slight rattle inside the device, it doesn’t seem to be impacting performance but does concern me. 

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## B_Rich

paddyberger said:


> I received this little beauty yesterday. Quite chore to upgrade the firmware via Mac but all done now.
> 
> I have detected a slight rattle inside the device, it doesn’t seem to be impacting performance but does concern me.
> 
> Anyone else experience this?



I have the rattle, too. I believe it's one of the buttons that is loose while you shake it. Try putting your finger on one of the buttons while shaking it and see if it goes away.


----------



## contra3115

I've had the earstudio unit for awhile because i wanted to use my audio cable for wireless listening as well as connected to the chord mojo (as opposed to getting a short Bluetooth wire with mmcx connectors). After many hours of listening (literally falling asleep with them using my shure se846s), this device is incredible despite the "limitations" of Bluetooth transmission. Not only can you customize EQ settings (i turn mine off bc if sounds better to me, but in my car i do use bass boost), but you also have very fine control over the volume as well (i use tidal streaming via iPhone X).

The clip isn't the strongest, and it could benefit from a 360 deg rotating clip, but I'm really nitpicking here. I actually think earstudio sounds better than the chord mojo--at least for the SE846s. Cleaner sound and wider soundstage to me (mojo can make them sound a tad muddy/heavy).

One thing I would definitely recommend is getting a balanced cable like one from Plussound. This makes a tremendous difference if you have discriminating ears. Noise floor is much lower, background totally black, and the quality of the music delivery is totally engrossing. I've literally refused to sleep because i wanted to continue listening, which for a wireless unit, is impressive.

Firmware upgrade was tricky to figure out on a Mac but you MUST do this to hear the benefits. I almost returned them bc i didnt wanted to bother with figuring out the firmware. Glad I didn't. Its worth every penny.


----------



## MisterMudd

contra3115 said:


> I've had the earstudio unit for awhile because i wanted to use my audio cable for wireless listening as well as connected to the chord mojo (as opposed to getting a short Bluetooth wire with mmcx connectors). After many hours of listening (literally falling asleep with them using my shure se846s), this device is incredible despite the "limitations" of Bluetooth transmission. Not only can you customize EQ settings (i turn mine off bc if sounds better to me, but in my car i do use bass boost), but you also have very fine control over the volume as well (i use tidal streaming via iPhone X).
> 
> The clip isn't the strongest, and it could benefit from a 360 deg rotating clip, but I'm really nitpicking here. I actually think earstudio sounds better than the chord mojo--at least for the SE846s. Cleaner sound and wider soundstage to me (mojo can make them sound a tad muddy/heavy).
> 
> ...


Great comments. I said it before, and I'll say it again, the ES100 totally rocks! Can't get enough of it.


----------



## contra3115

Lurk650 said:


> Balanced cables are like burn in. Some believe and some don't. On that note, it can even go deeper where sometimes even when a believer you don't hear a difference.
> 
> Balanced tends to reduce cross talk so you get better imaging and separation, as well as a blacker background sometimes. I personally go no higher than 8 cores, don't see a point. Even between 4 and 8 I don't find an audible difference.



I agree. I have a 6 core balanced from plus sound and it sounds fantastic. Maybe higher would be better but at that point it gets to be less value for your money IMO.


----------



## paddyberger

B_Rich said:


> I have the rattle, too. I believe it's one of the buttons that is loose while you shake it. Try putting your finger on one of the buttons while shaking it and see if it goes away.



Thanks. It seems to be either the play or the skip button. Interestingly, if I place my finger between both of them it stops completely.


----------



## PeterMac (Oct 22, 2018)

How to check on Windows PC what codec it use with ES100 ?

Any plans to release app on Windows ?


----------



## m4rkw

Can anyone point me at a 30cm balanced cable for sale? The only ones I can find are much too long. I bought one from someone on here a while back but one of the pins has broken and they’re not responding, also last time I broke it the cost to fix it was similar to a new cable from other sources. Don’t care what materials really as I can’t hear a difference. Thanks!


----------



## Rowethren

m4rkw said:


> Can anyone point me at a 30cm balanced cable for sale? The only ones I can find are much too long. I bought one from someone on here a while back but one of the pins has broken and they’re not responding, also last time I broke it the cost to fix it was similar to a new cable from other sources. Don’t care what materials really as I can’t hear a difference. Thanks!



I have ordered a custom length cable from Forza Audio Works to go with my ES100 when it arrives but pretty much most custom cable shops will do any length you want if you ask.


----------



## m4rkw

Custom cable take forever and cost too much. I was hoping for something off the shelf, ideally uk based


----------



## peter1480 (Oct 23, 2018)

https://oidiosound.co.uk/ delivery less than a week not too expensive


----------



## m4rkw

thanks!


----------



## chinmie

nice to know this can drive the R70X nicely


----------



## waynes world

chinmie said:


> nice to know this can drive the R70X nicely



Must be that nice carbon fiber


----------



## B_Rich

I just had the idea to wrap my ES100 in CF wrap today, no joke. This has got to be some kind of weird sign or something


----------



## a-LeXx (Oct 24, 2018)

Ok, got the ES100 yesterday, today it goes back to amazon...

As such , the quality is not bad. Better than an average snapdragon-based smartphone. Worse than DFR. Unfortunately, pairing with my Fiio A5 was not that successful. Everything sounded somehow flabby and veiled.

On it's own, without an amp, the sound was warmer than an ipod touch 6th gen but overall about the same in quality. Some things sound a bit better out of ipod directly, some from ES100.

However, ipod pairs much better with the A5 than the ES100 does.

Sound quality of an ipod+A5, after a very minor EQ tweaking, is better than dragonfly red on it's own. ES100+A5 was noticeably worse.

Tests have been performed with volume-matched simultaneously playing sources (ipod and an ipad playing the same track) an a switch box, where DFR was used to compare other gear to it.

So, I'd say, if you have an Android phone - ES100 is a nice add-on. would improve sound quality a lot and add some comfort on top of it.

However, I was not looking for an absolute mobility, as I needed something that I can use indoors in a semi-mobile way. I was hoping an ES100 stacked with an A5 would give the best sound and convenience of fast switching between different sources (android phone, ipod, multiple ipads)... This didn't work out. I will continue using an ipod+A5 stack, and when I'd need a different source, I'd use a very mobile DFR for that.

On a side note, it's really surprizing how close ipod+A5 sound compared to the DFR. DFR has a slightly flabby bass and slightly more of it, ipod+A5 is a bit leaner, but provides a bit larger impact and dynamics. Even a difference in sound between an ipod and an ipad is more noticeable at a first listen, than a difference between ipod+A5 and a DFR. DFR always sounds a bit mellow in a direct comparison, ipod+A5 drive with more authority and sound more fun.


----------



## chinmie

a-LeXx said:


> Ok, got the ES100 yesterday, today it goes back to amazon...
> 
> As such , the quality is not bad. Better than an average snapdragon-based smartphone. Worse than DFR. Unfortunately, pairing with my Fiio A5 was not that successful. Everything sounded somehow flabby and veiled.
> 
> ...



i think the ES100 sound and power alone is comparable to the A5, and they have similar tuning. so i don't see the point on stacking them. by the way, did you set the ES100's volume to full so that it simulate a line level output?


----------



## a-LeXx (Oct 24, 2018)

chinmie said:


> i think the ES100 sound and power alone is comparable to the A5, and they have similar tuning. so i don't see the point on stacking them. by the way, did you set the ES100's volume to full so that it simulate a line level output?



A5 can play 13dB louder than ES100 in single-end. That's around 1Vrms vs. 5Vrms. 5 times more voltage, 25 times more power.

Btw, what do you mean by 'sound the  same'? A5 is a pure MUSES02-based amp, that by definition shouldn't 'sound', it should amplify. The ES100 is a DAC with a not that powerfull built-in amp...

Apart from that, did you ever try to change the volume on a ES100 directly? With those extra-small buttons... On an A5, you can just turn the volume knob...


----------



## chinmie

a-LeXx said:


> A5 can play 13dB louder than ES100 in single-end. That's around 1Vrms vs. 5Vrms. 5 times more voltage, 25 times more power.
> 
> Btw, what do you mean by 'sound the  same'? A5 is a pure MUSES02-based amp, that by definition shouldn't 'sound', it should amplify. The ES100 is a DAC with a not that powerfull built-in amp...
> 
> Apart from that, did you ever try to change the volume on a ES100 directly? With those extra-small buttons... On an A5, you can just turn the volume knob...



to be fair i do use the ES100 mainly for iems and earbuds, while my hardest thing to drive is the R70X. you might have a more power hungry headphones that made the ES100 amp insufficient.

amps,while they do mainly amplify, but the different designs sometimes would still impart some degree of "signature" to the sound, including the width of stereo separation, attack, etc. that's why some people would prefer certain amps for their headphones (the so called synergy) and dislike some other amps. i had the Fiio E12, E18, and E17K some time ago, and use them as amp from my Ipod and other DAP. they all have different signature, even with flat setting on the EQ and the same gain setting.

on the subject of physical volume knob, i agree completely, that's why i like my bluedac better than my ES100 because of the volume knob


----------



## a-LeXx

chinmie said:


> amps,while they do mainly amplify, but the different designs sometimes would still impart some degree of "signature" to the sound, including the width of stereo separation, attack, etc. that's why some people would prefer certain amps for their headphones (the so called synergy) and dislike some other amps. i had the Fiio E12, E18, and E17K some time ago, and use them as amp from my Ipod and other DAP. they all have different signature, even with flat setting on the EQ and the same gain setting.



Of course one can say, no amp is really 100% transparent, I absolutely agree on that. But how can you say, 'A5 sounds similar to ES100'? ES100 is in a first place a DAC with a small amp. So, it's sound is a combination of what the DAC is producing + a flavor added by the in-built amp. A5 just adds a 'flavor' to a DAC, but the DAC itself can be warm, analytical, resolving, whatever you name it.... In this equation, it's only a part of the sum, but ES100 is a complete thing, with an own sound signature. 

That's why I was a little irritated by a statement, A5 sounds similar to ES100. Might be, depending on a DAC used as a source. For me, an ipod touch 6th gen paired with an A5 sounds not even remotely similar to the ES100. And yes, you are right, I don't use IEMS, only full-size over-ears...


----------



## mhoopes

a-LeXx said:


> Of course one can say, no amp is really 100% transparent, I absolutely agree on that. But how can you say, 'A5 sounds similar to ES100'? ES100 is in a first place a DAC with a small amp. So, it's sound is a combination of what the DAC is producing + a flavor added by the in-built amp. A5 just adds a 'flavor' to a DAC, but the DAC itself can be warm, analytical, resolving, whatever you name it.... In this equation, it's only a part of the sum, but ES100 is a complete thing, with an own sound signature.
> 
> That's why I was a little irritated by a statement, A5 sounds similar to ES100. Might be, depending on a DAC used as a source. For me, an
> ipod touch 6th gen paired with an A5 sounds not even remotely similar to the ES100. And yes, you are right, I don't use IEMS, only full-size over-ears...



A-Lexx, just out of curiosity, since we're talking about "synergy" and "signature"...what headphones were you using? That might help others better understand why you're sending back the ES100, and provide some purchasing guidance for their own setups.


----------



## Lurk650

Lol, yeah the buttons on the ES100 are tiny but that's why you have the app so you can use the volume slider and adjust the other multiple settings.


----------



## Egoquaero

Hey guys!

I wonder how the Earstudio ES100's performance is compared to Chord Mojo.

My portable listening equipment: Iphone X, Chord Mojo, a pair of Sennheiser HD800 and a pair of Campfire Atlas. I normally use my Iphone X to play music through Tidal. So I guess the first thing to notice is that by switching to wireless, Tidal's lossless source of music will be forced to be converted to AAC for bluetooth transmission, resulting in some quality degrade.

I'm really compelled by the convenience of having this gadget, but just a bit afraid of losing too much in terms of audio quality.



Earstudio ES100 vs Chord Mojo:

1) Resolution, transparency difference?

2) Soundstage?

3) Tonality?



I know it can be highly subjective, but try your best to define them if you can 

Cheers


----------



## Amber Rain

Yes, but that kinda defeats the purpose of going (semi) wireless, I don't want to pull my phone out of my pocket or wherever to adjust the volume. This, to me, is one of the biggest weaknesses in the es100.


----------



## chinmie

a-LeXx said:


> Of course one can say, no amp is really 100% transparent, I absolutely agree on that. But how can you say, 'A5 sounds similar to ES100'? ES100 is in a first place a DAC with a small amp. So, it's sound is a combination of what the DAC is producing + a flavor added by the in-built amp. A5 just adds a 'flavor' to a DAC, but the DAC itself can be warm, analytical, resolving, whatever you name it.... In this equation, it's only a part of the sum, but ES100 is a complete thing, with an own sound signature.
> 
> That's why I was a little irritated by a statement, A5 sounds similar to ES100. Might be, depending on a DAC used as a source. For me, an ipod touch 6th gen paired with an A5 sounds not even remotely similar to the ES100. And yes, you are right, I don't use IEMS, only full-size over-ears...



here i copy pasted again what i wrote on my previous post in case you didn't read it:

i had the Fiio E12, E18, and E17K some time ago, and use them as amp from my Ipod and other DAP. they all have different signature, even with flat setting on the EQ and the same gain setting.

so to make that statement clearer, the scenario was:

ipod line out to E12
ipod line out to E17k
ipod line out to E18

all three of the scenarios have different sound. so there you have it. same DAC, same headphone different amps, different sounds.

also, what headphones exactly are you using?


----------



## a-LeXx

mhoopes said:


> A-Lexx, just out of curiosity, since we're talking about "synergy" and "signature"...what headphones were you using? That might help others better understand why you're sending back the ES100, and provide some purchasing guidance for their own setups.



T5P. 2 and HD600. But that's actually not a problem. As I said, on it's own ES100 is not bad at all. But the synergy of ES100 with Fiio A5 isn't good for me. And I wouldn't drive those HPs unamped straight off the ES100, the dynamics are just lacking unamped.


----------



## tuckers

PeterMac said:


> How to check on Windows PC what codec it use with ES100 ?
> 
> Any plans to release app on Windows ?



Windows 10 has no ability to show which codec it's using. But it only uses ADP by default, and there is no way to change this.  Supposedly the Win development team is aware of this and adding more functionality in a future release .  But who knows if or when that would happen. It's not a high priority by Windows Dev standards .


----------



## peter123

a-LeXx said:


> Of course one can say, no amp is really 100% transparent, I absolutely agree on that. But how can you say, 'A5 sounds similar to ES100'? ES100 is in a first place a DAC with a small amp. So, it's sound is a combination of what the DAC is producing + a flavor added by the in-built amp. A5 just adds a 'flavor' to a DAC, but the DAC itself can be warm, analytical, resolving, whatever you name it.... In this equation, it's only a part of the sum, but ES100 is a complete thing, with an own sound signature.
> 
> That's why I was a little irritated by a statement, A5 sounds similar to ES100. Might be, depending on a DAC used as a source. For me, an ipod touch 6th gen paired with an A5 sounds not even remotely similar to the ES100. And yes, you are right, I don't use IEMS, only full-size over-ears...



I've gotta admit that I'm a little irritated by your statement as well, what in earth makes you think that you're more right than he is. But then again if you think that every amp is truly transparent I don't really know what to say......


----------



## peter123

Egoquaero said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I wonder how the Earstudio ES100's performance is compared to Chord Mojo.
> 
> ...



Fwiw I don't find the ES100 to be the best solution for the HD800S, I really do think they deserve a bit more....


----------



## mhoopes

PeterMac said:


> How to check on Windows PC what codec it use with ES100 ?
> 
> Any plans to release app on Windows ?



Windows 10 hardware doesn't support many BT codecs; SBC is native to most builds, and aptX can be added to some. I added an aptX driver from Dell (for the integrated Intel AC 8265 Bluetooth audio) to my Lenovo Yoga 720, and when it initially connects via Bluetooth to the ES100, Windows 10 displays a message with the aptX logo. There might be some more advanced applications that peek under the hood, but your best bet is to use the Android or iOS smartphone apps. No Windows app available, or announced.


----------



## a-LeXx

peter123 said:


> I've gotta admit that I'm a little irritated by your statement as well, what in earth makes you think that you're more right than he is. But then again if you think that every amp is truly transparent I don't really know what to say......



Please read what I‘ve written. I didn‘t say A5 can‘t sound similar to ES100. I only said, you cannot compare sound of a DAC with sound of an AMP. If he from begining said, XXX DAC in combination witth A5 sounds the same as ES100 - fair enough, everyone‘s ears are different, no problem. But just saying, an Amp sounds similar to a DAC - this just doesn‘t make any sense, because the final ‚sound‘ is a product of both DAC and an Amp. 

Hope this makes it a bit clearer.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

Egoquaero said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I wonder how the Earstudio ES100's performance is compared to Chord Mojo.
> 
> ...



If you’re into the Mojo and the HD800S, the ES100 will either come as a disappointment or a welcome respite.
On the counts of resolution and soundstage imaging it loses to the Mojo by an appreciable margin.
And yet I wouldn’t call the contest a one-sided Mojo victory, because the ES100 offers a tremendous difference in tonality, to answer on the third point. The Mojo is precise, warmish-neutral, as transparent as possible. The ES100 is softer. The detail is there but mostly if you choose to focus on it. The general presentation is more laid-back, almost veiled. Frequency response is balanced, with inviting mids and a smoothed-out treble.
It’s generally a tad darker than a Chord DAC I’d say, which doesn’t prevent a few people from happily pairing it with the new RHA CL2 planar iems, described as the utmost in transparency.

It’s capable enough to drive anything reasonably sensitive if you can take the slight decrease in sheer resolution and enjoy the AKM-y goodness. You’d just need a 2.5mm balanced cable for the HD800S.

I find that it works very well for outdoors use, the gym, basically all types of scenarios where its small format and wireless ability are best exploited. The smooth signature is a boon in less than tranquil situations.

AAC will be more than enough to give you a good measure of the ES100’s quality. It’s not the most analytical device anyway, but oh so likeable.


----------



## chinmie

a-LeXx said:


> Please read what I‘ve written. I didn‘t say A5 can‘t sound similar to ES100. I only said, you cannot compare sound of a DAC with sound of an AMP. If he from begining said, XXX DAC in combination witth A5 sounds the same as ES100 - fair enough, everyone‘s ears are different, no problem. But just saying, an Amp sounds similar to a DAC - this just doesn‘t make any sense, because the final ‚sound‘ is a product of both DAC and an Amp.
> 
> Hope this makes it a bit clearer.



now, read my very first post when replying yours:



chinmie said:


> i think the ES100 sound and power alone is comparable to the A5, and they have similar tuning. so i don't see the point on stacking them. by the way, did you set the ES100's volume to full so that it simulate a line level output?



i never made any statement that an amp sounds similar to a DAC. maybe you would say the ES100 is only a DAC? but then you yourself answer that by stating this:



a-LeXx said:


> ES100 is in a first place a DAC with a small amp



you see? there's an amp in there. you said it yourself. 
And the ES100 is not just a simple DAC with a generic amp put in so people can just assume the amp is irrelevant and negligible. 
In fact the Amp section always impart the bigger portion of the sound signature in audio devices like this, not the DAC or sampling rate, or audio codecs

example? just browse for instance those that uses the same AK4490 chip, many of them sound different depending on the amp section  ranging from mediocre (Cayin N3. the ES100 is better sounding), to great (Centrance BlueDAC, this is better than the ES100). there are many other examples, but you could ask others to chime in. 

so to summarize, you were being irritated by what you think i wrote, when in fact it was all in your mind, making conclusions on something that different from what i wrote


----------



## waynes world

chinmie said:


> example? just browse for instance those that uses the same AK4490 chip, many of them sound different depending on the amp section  ranging from mediocre (Cayin N3. the ES100 is better sounding), to great (Centrance BlueDAC, this is better than the ES100). there are many other examples, but you could ask others to chime in.



You have mentioned the BlueDAC before. I really should upgrade my desktop DAC from the ZuperDAC to something else. Actually, I like to use the ES100 off of my desktop, but lately I have been getting a lot of usb crap noise (or is that "jitter"? dunno) happening with the ES100, so I haven't been able to use it. Maybe there is a solution to that. But, I should probably get a more dedicated desktop DAC anyway.

Sadly though I just looked at the pricing of that BlueDAC, and it's $399US - more than I want to spend. So the search for a great $200 desktop DAC starts in earnest


----------



## chinmie

waynes world said:


> You have mentioned the BlueDAC before. I really should upgrade my desktop DAC from the ZuperDAC to something else. Actually, I like to use the ES100 off of my desktop, but lately I have been getting a lot of usb crap noise (or is that "jitter"? dunno) happening with the ES100, so I haven't been able to use it. Maybe there is a solution to that. But, I should probably get a more dedicated desktop DAC anyway.
> 
> Sadly though I just looked at the pricing of that BlueDAC, and it's $399US - more than I want to spend. So the search for a great $200 desktop DAC starts in earnest



i haven't tried it myself, but some of my friends have the Sabaj DA3 and really like it.
i was tempted to buy it also, but i rarely listen to music on desktop setup as i like to move around much, and the DA3 can't be used as mobile DAC to phone. that's why the Bluedac is more suited for me. 
some of my friends even said the cheaper DA2 is comparable or even better sounding than the DFR. 
you might want to check it out


----------



## waynes world

chinmie said:


> i haven't tried it myself, but some of my friends have the Sabaj DA3 and really like it.
> i was tempted to buy it also, but i rarely listen to music on desktop setup as i like to move around much, and the DA3 can't be used as mobile DAC to phone. that's why the Bluedac is more suited for me.
> some of my friends even said the cheaper DA2 is comparable or even better sounding than the DFR.
> you might want to check it out



Danke!


----------



## Lurk650 (Oct 25, 2018)

So a couple nights ago my ES100 was at 20-30%. Put it on a charger for a few hours, took if off and turned it off. Didn't check battery. Turn it on now and it says it's at 14% according to app. Android system keeps pushing a notification that it's below 10%.

I had it on a Samsung fast charger. Going to put on a regular slow chstger and monitor it.

EDIT: Immediately after posting I went back to the app and the battery percentage went up to 15%. Plugged into charger, opened up and it was at 24% then jumped to 31%. Sttange.


----------



## Egoquaero (Oct 25, 2018)

> Hey guys!
> 
> I wonder how the Earstudio ES100's performance is compared to Chord Mojo.
> 
> ...





monsieurfromag3 said:


> If you’re into the Mojo and the HD800S, the ES100 will either come as a disappointment or a welcome respite.
> On the counts of resolution and soundstage imaging it loses to the Mojo by an appreciable margin.
> And yet I wouldn’t call the contest a one-sided Mojo victory, because the ES100 offers a tremendous difference in tonality, to answer on the third point. The Mojo is precise, warmish-neutral, as transparent as possible. The ES100 is softer. The detail is there but mostly if you choose to focus on it. The general presentation is more laid-back, almost veiled. Frequency response is balanced, with inviting mids and a smoothed-out treble.
> It’s generally a tad darker than a Chord DAC I’d say, which doesn’t prevent a few people from happily pairing it with the new RHA CL2 planar iems, described as the utmost in transparency.
> ...



Thank you so much for your detailed answer!
I'll definitely give it a try then!

Are there any better alternatives than the ES100? Are there other portable bluetooth receivers with "better" integrated dacs? Better in terms of resolution, soundstage, imaging, tonality?
Cheers


----------



## grininja

Hi there.
For a few days there's something weird when starting listening with ES100. So, I'm leaving home, I start the little DAC (battery above 40%), getting my phone out of the pocket and playing a morning playlist on Spotify. Well, for some 10-15 seconds the connection is vigorously stuttering. After that all is good. It's not about the distance or body interference, they are in the same pocket. Have experienced something similar?


----------



## monsieurfromag3

Egoquaero said:


> Thank you so much for your detailed answer!
> I'll definitely give it a try then!
> 
> Are there any better alternatives than the ES100? Are there other portable bluetooth receivers with "better" integrated dacs? Better in terms of resolution, soundstage, imaging, tonality?
> Cheers


Nothing better that's this small and convenient, just different signatures and less power (Fiio BTR). Sony’s DAPs have just received BT receiver functionality, but the good ones are big! The ES100 is probably better than the A30, 40, 50 series - I used to have the A15, it was crap. Haven’t heard the more recent ones.

One alternative I’ll maybe mention a few times around these parts: I heard the upcoming Aëdle VK-X the past Sunday. Cool over-ears, not too large, support for AAC, aptX, aptX HD, and LDAC. A few niggles with the sound that are being ironed out before release around the new year. It’s much more expensive than any of the budget BT receivers obviously but you get very nice headphones and there are no wires to worry about at all! They’ll work wired too via usb-c.


----------



## Egoquaero

thanks again! Very cool minimal stuff this Aëdle VK-X! Please don't feed my GAS!


----------



## rkw

monsieurfromag3 said:


> I heard the upcoming Aëdle VK-X the past Sunday.
> ...
> It’s much more expensive than any of the budget BT receivers obviously


At $690 ($569 preorder) it might be the most expensive BT headphone on the market! Beautiful design and build.


----------



## psikey (Oct 25, 2018)

Egoquaero said:


> Are there any better alternatives than the ES100? Are there other portable bluetooth receivers with "better" integrated dacs? Better in terms of resolution, soundstage, imaging, tonality?
> Cheers



I'd give the Fiio BTR3 a try too if your headphones are  not too demanding and your not bothered about balanced out.

I had the ES100 and while it sounds great I wasn't impressed with design/materials especially for £90 so that went back to Amazon. Controls too fiddly too.

Now have the BTR3 and to my ears sounds just as good as the ES100 3.5mm output with enough power to drive my HD660S 150 Ohm headphones (max is too loud) yet still great feeding my SE846 IEM's with no background hiss/noise. Build quality is SO mush better especially considering nearly half the price for me (cost me £49.50 from AMP3).

I'm keeping this one. Wired out of Quad DAC in my V30 is still slightly better but LDAC ay 990kbps is fantastic for streamed media including Tidal MQA Masters.


----------



## monsieurfromag3 (Oct 25, 2018)

rkw said:


> At $690 ($569 preorder) it might be the most expensive BT headphone on the market! Beautiful design and build.


It _is_ a big ol’ lump of cash, isn’ it? As a VK-2 owner I had a chance to pre-pre-order the VK-X before the Indiegogo campaign was even launched, at a ridiculously deep discount. Aëdle are special in that they go for design as a priority but still pay huge attention to sound quality.
As an aside Beyerynamic’s wireless Xelento iems are even more expensive.

Aëdle will probably launch a cool BT receiver soon in the shape of a circle, all anodized aluminum. The object itself already exists but it comes with MMCX connector cables, it’s designed to pair with their line of iems. If they do release the same thing with a 3.5mm jack, as they are considering, it will beat even the BTR3 on design and craftsmanship.


----------



## Lurk650

Has anyone else noticed that if they set the quality 990kbps in Dev Options you have to reset it next time you use the ES100, it resets to the default Optimized Quality. FWIW, I don't even notice a difference between the two qualities anyways


----------



## mhoopes

Lurk650 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that if they set the quality 990kbps in Dev Options you have to reset it next time you use the ES100, it resets to the default Optimized Quality. FWIW, I don't even notice a difference between the two qualities anyways


I’m not commenting on Android or any portable device operation, but LDAC with the Sony UBP-X800 Blu-Ray player has 2 modes, and “Quality” has always delivered 990 Kbps for my ES100, with lower latency than AAC on my iPad Pro.


----------



## Lurk650

mhoopes said:


> I’m not commenting on Android or any portable device operation, but LDAC with the Sony UBP-X800 Blu-Ray player has 2 modes, and “Quality” has always delivered 990 Kbps for my ES100, with lower latency than AAC on my iPad Pro.


Yeah just got home so I tested it. Turned on the ES100, went to Dev Options and under LDAC it was set to Adaptive Bit Rate which is Default. Changed to Quality (990). Cycled ES100 and it was back to Adaptive. 

Easier just to leave on Adaptive. Also, when I had the Galaxy S8 it would always stutter on 990. Don't recall on the Note 9.


----------



## tuckers

Here's an interesting article about bluetooth codecs. 

https://www.androidauthority.com/bluetooth-headphones-quality-915637/


----------



## plakat

Having received my 64audio N8 recently, i‘m Now actually using the ES100 (before that it was the SE846 with Shures own Bluetooth cable).

Besides good sound quality without dropouts (source is an iPhone, codec in use is AAC according to the EarStudio application) it offers good battery life, good handling (i can tell the buttons apart without looking and they don’t press too easily/by accident). I also think the SPL estimation is a nice feature.


----------



## waynes world

tuckers said:


> Here's an interesting article about bluetooth codecs.
> 
> https://www.androidauthority.com/bluetooth-headphones-quality-915637/



That article makes me want to be old. Hey wait a minute, I AM old! Whew!


----------



## Lurk650

Amazon offering a $10 coupon right now, making it $89.99 with Same Day shipping


----------



## mhoopes

Quick tweak: I added some Bondic UV-cure 1-part resin to the buttons on the ES100. It works well, though I might redo them to reduce and harmonize the protrusions a bit:


----------



## Rowethren

Really cool mod!


----------



## Chessblitzer2017 (Oct 31, 2018)

Just found out about this after ordering the smsl iq(da3 with a battery) a few days ago too pair with my xelento. seen the reviews, seen the looks/bluetooth, seen the price, $ought. Both around same $$. The 3 will be waiting when I get back home next week and will provide the iq vs es100 rookie nonaudiophile findings.


----------



## peter123

Chessblitzer2017 said:


> Just found out about this after ordering the smsl iq(da3 with a battery) a few days ago too pair with my xelento. seen the reviews, seen the looks/bluetooth, seen the price, $ought. Both around same $$. The 3 will be waiting when I get back home next week and will provide the iq vs es100 rookie nonaudiophile findings.



I've got both and enjoy them both equally much. They're quite different sounding and have usage areas for me so I'm perfectly happy with owning both of them.


----------



## Chessblitzer2017

I think you should expand and go in more depth with that as these are both widely praised amp dacs. You have so much experience, please delve further into the distinctions of the 2. People would appreciate it. Know I would. Thanks!


----------



## notyourtree

mhoopes said:


> Looking forward to v1.8.0 in iOS. the V1.4.1 firmware is working for me (16/44.1 in Windows 7). The iOS 1.7.5 app works ok with the new firmware, though the analog volume slider didn't initially match the actual level until I tweaked it. Some settings were reset (DCT off,  oversampling off, buffer length = 0, EQ off). Perhaps 1.8.0 might have initialized differently, but it's not a big deal to me.
> 
> At some point, I'd like to see more than 4 custom EQ presets. I don't have any use for any of the pre-built ones (except FLAT), but I do have more than 4 headphones that I'd like to use with this device. Also, it would be nice if the Output Level Estimation could be linked to the active custom EQ setting (have impedance/sensitivity settings for each).
> 
> ...



I would also like to see the ability to save the impedance and sensitivity settings into profiles to accommodate the different headphones/earphones I use so I can better estimate the volume and preserve my fading hearing a bit longer. That said, I am still very happy with my purchase, and greatly appreciate the continuous improvement and customer focus.


----------



## niron

chinmie said:


> nice to know this can drive the R70X nicely



Love the CF cover. Can someone point me to a good place on eBay/Aliexpress where I could get one? Thx!



a-LeXx said:


> Ok, got the ES100 yesterday, today it goes back to amazon...
> 
> As such , the quality is not bad. Better than an average snapdragon-based smartphone. Worse than DFR. Unfortunately, pairing with my Fiio A5 was not that successful. Everything sounded somehow flabby and veiled.
> 
> ...



The ES100 can drive my Senns 6XX (300 ohm) without a problem, which means the amp is amazingly good for its size.

To my ears the ES100 is better than DFR (particularly with Dance mode EQ), and is much efficient, battery wise (DFR will drain your battery in no time). 

ES100 also wins mobility in my book.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

niron said:


> Love the CF cover. Can someone point me to a good place on eBay/Aliexpress where I could get one? Thx!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ES100 _blasts_ the DFR in mobility for me, no cable at all instead of the awkward arrangement the DFR requires. Plus the option to plug it in too. The signature is definitely smoother, and better adapted to use outside of home - the DFR is good but a stressful listen. I’m selling mine off this week-end.


----------



## Ocelitgol

anyone take this to the gym? I'm soon-to-be set up gonna be A&K T8iE + balanced + ES100 but i get worry of the cable and ES100 won't hold on during workout


----------



## chinmie

niron said:


> Love the CF cover. Can someone point me to a good place on eBay/Aliexpress where I could get one? Thx!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the DFR doesn't drain my phone 's battery too much, and the sound is a tad better for me (a bit more analytical and wider stage)  but i can't stand the volume system and the awkwardness of it dangling from my phone while i was using it. 

in the long run  the ES100 is the better product because it is very very versatile and well put together.

I've sold my DFR (got the bluedac to replace it), but the ES100 is staying with me


----------



## waynes world (Nov 2, 2018)

stormers said:


> anyone take this to the gym? I'm soon-to-be set up gonna be A&K T8iE + balanced + ES100 but i get worry of the cable and ES100 won't hold on during workout



I don't take the ES100 to the gym too often (I have bluetooth headphones which work better for me in that noisy environment).

Having said that, I have my ES100 on my belt clip pretty much all day, every day, and it has withstood the beating (you can see evidence of the beatings below lol). The only problem is that I broke off the clip, but I retrofitted a Shanling M0 case/clip to do the job:




So I really don't think that it would be an issue to use the ES100 at the gym. As far as the cable goes, I'd wear it down your back so that it is out of the way and doesn't get hooked on anything.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

stormers said:


> anyone take this to the gym? I'm soon-to-be set up gonna be A&K T8iE + balanced + ES100 but i get worry of the cable and ES100 won't hold on during workout


Nice work-out set! What gym clothes do you use?

The ES100 can be clipped to a t-shirt collar and won’t budge during long handstand sessions for instance. The same is true when clipped to a belt thin or flat enough to allow the clip some grip.

What’s great about the ES100 is that it is so small it can fit inside usually useless pockets. For instance I often work out in swim shorts that look like these (over leggings). They have the tiniest pockets, made to fit a key. But the ES100 fits fine and secure in there (well, unless I sit down and forget it’s there ).

The other question is, should the cable run under or over the t-shirt? Also what’s the length of your cable? Many people here seem to use very short cables (40 to 60 cm), which is a good idea but can be limiting depending on what you do at the gym. Actually what do you do at the gym?


----------



## Ocelitgol

waynes world said:


> I don't take the ES100 to the gym too often (I have bluetooth headphones which work better for me in that noisy environment).
> 
> Having said that, I have my ES100 on my belt clip pretty much all day, every day, and it has withstood the beating (you can see evidence of the beatings below lol). The only problem is that I broke off the clip, but I retrofitted a Shanling M0 case/clip to do the job:
> 
> ...



good to know. I'm actually thinking if I can clip it onto my necklace. I work out at home so....shirtless (don't judge me....)



monsieurfromag3 said:


> Nice work-out set! What gym clothes do you use?
> 
> The ES100 can be clipped to a t-shirt collar and won’t budge during long handstand sessions for instance. The same is true when clipped to a belt thin or flat enough to allow the clip some grip.
> 
> ...



yeah the T8iE comes with a balanced one ~ 1m i think? it might be too long if I clip it onto my necklace. Probably have to use a cable tie or something

I just do 30' cardio and dumbbells lifts with pretty much just a short on. Too cold to go to gym lol


----------



## monsieurfromag3

stormers said:


> good to know. I'm actually thinking if I can clip it onto my necklace. I work out at home so....shirtless (don't judge me....)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah clipped to a necklace with maybe a tie for the cable, sounds fine. The ES100’s form factor means it is always possible to fit it somewhere somehow.


----------



## Darkestred (Nov 2, 2018)

stormers said:


> anyone take this to the gym? I'm soon-to-be set up gonna be A&K T8iE + balanced + ES100 but i get worry of the cable and ES100 won't hold on during workout



I take it to the gym.  As everyone who owns this device knows the clip is weak.  I clip it to waistbands. I've had this thing dangling once or twice from getting-up after using the inclined leg press.  Sometimes when im on the bike this happens, too.  It's happened on bench but other than those few times its been great.

I just saw your other question.  I'd run the cable under your shirt.  You won't get caught on bars or other crap as you move about, but if you're working out naked, er "naked" then maybe around to your back.

I have a cable that makes it look like i have a chain wallet.  I tuck a small section of the cable into my waiste band and we good to go.


----------



## a-LeXx (Nov 3, 2018)

niron said:


> The ES100 can drive my Senns 6XX (300 ohm) without a problem, which means the amp is amazingly good for its size.
> 
> To my ears the ES100 is better than DFR (particularly with Dance mode EQ), and is much efficient, battery wise (DFR will drain your battery in no time).
> 
> ES100 also wins mobility in my book.




Nothing really special there. There is even no amp there, the  AK chip used is a combination of a DAC with a standard around 30mW headphone amp that delivers around 1Vrms. Any iDevice has a similar one, many Android phones also do. The only difference is - ES100 uses 2 of them, and can drive many cans balanced. This gives it enough headroom to drive HD6xx. DFR can do the same job single ended, means it will not require a ballanced cable. HD6xx are very efficient, they don‘t really need power, but because of their 300Ohm they need a bit more voltage than a usual mobile device. 2Vrms are giving them enough headroom, and both ES100 and DFR can deliver those - one in a balanced mode, another single ended.

On an android phone ES100 cannot be better than DFR by definition when paired over BT. It‘s not because of BT, it‘s because when using BT, there is no way to bypass 48kHz upsampling and not that good audio subsystem of android. Even if in the BT developer settings you change the BT sampling rate to 44.1 from 48 kHz, an android phone would first upconvert everything to 48kHz, process it, and then downconvert to 44.1kHz.

This upconversion alone reduces the quality a bit, smearing the 3d imaging.

This issue is not present when an iDevice is used as a source.

On the other hand, ES100 doesn‘t reach the resolution of DFR, but still sounds very pleasing, as I said. My hope was to get a best semi-mobile SQ with it, I couldn‘t get that, that‘s why I returned my ES100. For a different purpose (like yours) it would be clearly better.

As I said, I was not looking for absolute mobility, but wanted to get a best semi-mobile sound out of the combo that can fit into my pocket when I‘m indoors in my house.

So, for now I found this to sound best to my ears after many a/b tests with a switch box (transport is ipod touch, it‘s permanently attached to this stack):


----------



## niron (Nov 3, 2018)

a-LeXx said:


> Nothing really special there. There is even no amp there, the  AK chip used is a combination of a DAC with a standard around 30mW headphone amp that delivers around 1Vrms. Any iDevice has a similar one, many Android phones also do. The only difference is - ES100 uses 2 of them, and can drive many cans balanced. This gives it enough headroom to drive HD6xx. DFR can do the same job single ended, means it will not require a balanced cable. HD6xx are very efficient, they don‘t really need power, but because of their 300Ohm they need a bit more voltage than a usual mobile device. 2Vrms are giving them enough headroom, and both ES100 and DFR can deliver those - one in a balanced mode, another single ended.
> 
> On an android phone ES100 cannot be better than DFR by definition when paired over BT. It‘s not because of BT, it‘s because when using BT, there is no way to bypass 48kHz upsampling and not that good audio subsystem of android. Even if in the BT developer settings you change the BT sampling rate to 44.1 from 48 kHz, an android phone would first upconvert everything to 48kHz, process it, and then downconvert to 44.1kHz.



Theory is one thing but reality is another. I regularly hear louder sound w/ my ES100 & balanced output; surely more than any other smartphone device I have (e.g iPhone Max, the new Huawei Mate 20 Pro, the latest LG and the latest Samsung Note 9) - That's a fact.

Moreover, most devices will likely struggle to drive my Pinnacle P1 to the max. But with the ES100 they will shine like the stars, and with a full-load power, nothing short.

It's probably something with their chip implementation, it feels a lot different from what I've experienced so far. Perhaps a little like the great Chord Mojo... less resolving though.

If your ultimate target is to listen indoors, go with the Mojo, hands down.


----------



## a-LeXx

niron said:


> Theory is one thing but reality is another. I constantly hear louder sound w/ my ES100 & balanced output; more than any other smartphone device (and I have them all: The new iPhone Max, the new Huawei Mate 20 Pro, the latest LG and the latest Samsung Note 9) - That's a fact.
> 
> Moreover, most devices will likely struggle to drive my Pinnacle P1 to the max. But with the ES100 they will shine like the stars, and with a full-load power, nothing short.
> 
> ...



It‘s not a theory. It has 1Vrms single ended and 2 times of this if balanced - of course it‘s more powerfull...

Mojo is not an ideal thing people make it to be. It has a significant roll-off in treble, making it pleasing to the ear. Those are dirty tricks. Apart from that, it doesn‘t have a volume knob, and this is what I need - caring the stack in my pocket, i can still turn the volume up/down just using a volume knob of my A5. To do this with mojo, I‘d have to take it out of my pocket. Also, a replacement battery for mojo is around 200 Euro. I consider this usury and don‘t want to support a company doing this...


----------



## chinmie

a-LeXx said:


> There is even *no amp* there, the AK chip used is a combination of a DAC with a standard around 30mW *headphone amp* that delivers around 1Vrms.



I'm confused. isn't this contradictive?


----------



## a-LeXx (Nov 3, 2018)

chinmie said:


> I'm confused. isn't this contradictive?



Why should it be? There is no dedicated amp, be it an op-amp or a more heavily integrated unit there. That AK chip is a typical integrated circuitry designed for smartphone use and wireless headphones, it‘s a tiny-tiny  integrated chip combining a dac and a small headphone amp in one, typical low-fi with typical 30 mW output. But who cares, if it sounds good? All wolfson chips used in mobile devices were like that as well and sounded good 

I just wouldn‘t call ES100 having a powerfull amp, because it doesn‘t  It just has 2 standard integrated DACs, that for economical reasons also have in-built HP low-power outputs.

Dragonfly (red or black) on the other hand has a dedicated amp chip. Also not very powerfull, but still delivering more power than a fully integrated solution. But DRF is also not ideal, it's still a small hp amp there, that cannot dissipate enoough heat and hence is limited in it‘s current to only deliver around 50mW. To get past that yuo‘d need an output buffer, and here is where A5 delivers. 800mW into 32 Ohm....


----------



## niron

a-LeXx said:


> It‘s not a theory. It has 1Vrms single ended and 2 times of this if balanced - of course it‘s more powerfull...
> 
> Mojo is not an ideal thing people make it to be. It has a significant roll-off in treble, making it pleasing to the ear. Those are dirty tricks. Apart from that, it doesn‘t have a volume knob, and this is what I need - caring the stack in my pocket, i can still turn the volume up/down just using a volume knob of my A5. To do this with mojo, I‘d have to take it out of my pocket. Also, a replacement battery for mojo is around 200 Euro. I consider this usury and don‘t want to support a company doing this...



It seems you have the audiophile syndrome - Nothing's ever good enough for you


----------



## a-LeXx (Nov 3, 2018)

niron said:


> It seems you have the audiophile syndrome - Nothing's ever good enough for you



Why that, I even have shown my setup here - it‘s just a DFR for 170 Euro and a Fiio A5 for 120 Euro - and this combo, still under 300 Euro, sounds perfect to my ears. Why do you invent  a ‚syndrom‘ if I neither prefer your low-cost, nore an unnecessary expensive overhyped solution?


----------



## niron

In a good way. We're always looking for the ultimate sound


----------



## a-LeXx (Nov 3, 2018)

Yapp, sorry for our wallets  But I seem to have it well under control in the recent years. The reason for my new search was unfortunatelly purelly sw-related. Spotify discontinued search function on older versions, and turned my galaxy s1 with a nice wolfson dac into a paperweight. So I had to start a new quest for an audiophile-quality transport/dac.... I'm done now so I think...


----------



## MisterMudd

Once again, I just wanted to express my absolute love for this device. A true Game Changer in my book!


----------



## Chessblitzer2017

MisterMudd said:


> Once again, I just wanted to express my absolute love for this device. A true Game Changer in my book!



What else do you have experience with for reference


----------



## monsieurfromag3 (Nov 3, 2018)

a-LeXx said:


> Nothing really special there. There is even no amp there, the  AK chip used is a combination of a DAC with a standard around 30mW headphone amp that delivers around 1Vrms. Any iDevice has a similar one, many Android phones also do. The only difference is - ES100 uses 2 of them, and can drive many cans balanced. This gives it enough headroom to drive HD6xx. DFR can do the same job single ended, means it will not require a ballanced cable. HD6xx are very efficient, they don‘t really need power, but because of their 300Ohm they need a bit more voltage than a usual mobile device. 2Vrms are giving them enough headroom, and both ES100 and DFR can deliver those - one in a balanced mode, another single ended.
> 
> On an android phone ES100 cannot be better than DFR by definition when paired over BT. It‘s not because of BT, it‘s because when using BT, there is no way to bypass 48kHz upsampling and not that good audio subsystem of android. Even if in the BT developer settings you change the BT sampling rate to 44.1 from 48 kHz, an android phone would first upconvert everything to 48kHz, process it, and then downconvert to 44.1kHz.
> 
> ...


A dedicated amp is not necessarily better than one integrated with the DAC. My LG V30 and more and more high-quality mobile devices use Sabre’s new DAC/amp chips to great results, in the case of the V30 rivalling the Mojo technically. These amps are less powerful than what’s inside a Mojo of course, but with even high-end iems, or easier-to-drive but high-end full-size cans, the results are brilliant. My Final Audio PHVI sound better out of the V30 than out of the Mojo for me, and with not a hint of a hit in detail retrieval, tonal balance, or most of the other great strengths of the Mojo.

Are you sure about that BT up/downsample business? Even using UAPP to emit, does Android get its mittens on the sample rate? True question, I have no idea. I know UAPP gives me more volume over BT, but as to quality I haven’t tested thoroughly, and never with the ES100.

I must admit I don’t find combo bricks like the one you show very elegant solutions, even for semi-mobile use, and also a bit outdated in the days of the ES100, Shanling M0 and LG phone-DAPs, but that’s just me, if you like the sound better that’s cool. I don’t like the DFR anymore, I find it stressful, the ES100 loses to it on pure resolution and retrieval but wins on musical enjoyment hands down as far as I’m concerned. And practicality of course.

I’m circumspect about your claims on the Mojo. I fully agree it’s not the be-all, end-all device it’s made out to be, I returned my own unit after a week of auditions as I found it dull. That said, if there’s one thing I don’t associate with the stuff Rob Watts designs, it’s “dirty tricks”. That intentional treble roll-off you suspect flies in the face of their entire ethos as liberally professed on these parts, and sure it’s part of their marketing effort but transparency is their exact point of differentiation on the market. A lot of music is mastered with treble roll-off though, because as you well say it’s more pleasant that way. If anything, to me the Mojo is a bit schoolboyish in its faithfulness to the signal.  But then I’m a musicality over fidelity guy, which may explain why I like the ES100 more than you do.


----------



## Rowethren

Received my ES100 and my custom cable last week and am pretty happy with it! The buttons are a bit fiddly but it works very well, no problems syncing and sounds great with LDAC. No added hiss that I can hear. Overall very happy with the forza cable K10 and Es100 combination!


----------



## Alphasoixante

Rowethren said:


> Received my ES100 and my custom cable last week and am pretty happy with it!




That looks great. I'm loving the sound of my es100 with my Final Audio E5000s + balanced cable.

May I ask where you got the custom cable made? I'm getting very tired of catching my cable on almost everything. Would love a short cable.


----------



## Rowethren

Alphasoixante said:


> That looks great. I'm loving the sound of my es100 with my Final Audio E5000s + balanced cable.
> 
> May I ask where you got the custom cable made? I'm getting very tired of catching my cable on almost everything. Would love a short cable.



From a company called Forza Audio Works. I have used them before and they make some very nice cables. They are based in Poland and have pretty decent prices, communication can be a bit slow at times though.


----------



## a-LeXx (Nov 4, 2018)

monsieurfromag3 said:


> A dedicated amp is not necessarily better than one integrated with the DAC. My LG V30 and more and more high-quality mobile devices use Sabre’s new DAC/amp chips to great results, in the case of the V30 rivalling the Mojo technically. These amps are less powerful than what’s inside a Mojo of course, but with even high-end iems, or easier-to-drive but high-end full-size cans, the results are brilliant. My Final Audio PHVI sound better out of the V30 than out of the Mojo for me, and with not a hint of a hit in detail retrieval, tonal balance, or most of the other great strengths of the Mojo.
> 
> Are you sure about that BT up/downsample business? Even using UAPP to emit, does Android get its mittens on the sample rate? True question, I have no idea. I know UAPP gives me more volume over BT, but as to quality I haven’t tested thoroughly, and never with the ES100.
> 
> ...



I agree with you, as actually I never said an integrated solution cannot sound as good as a descrete one. I only said, that most of those, including the AK chip in the ES100, are limited in power domain, mostly simply due to tiny size and very limited possible heat dissipation, that‘s all.

I actually like Sabre in the DFR a lot. AK in the ES100 is more close to the Wolfson DAC in it‘s relaxed presentation, and I actually loved the Wolfson DAC.  Sabre is much closer to Cirrus Logic in the iDevices. But surprisingly, although being highly resolving, it is never annoying to me, I never hear sibilance from it. It is resolling and soft and warm sounding at the same time to my ears, with much better 3d-imaging than Cirrus DAC.

I was surprized by what I‘m hearing, so I asked my wife who has perfect hearing but no interest in the audiophile stuff (she is happy with average ear buds) to listen to my set up, while I‘ve been switching the sources for her. She picked the DFR as being best sounding every time, blindly,  she found it even less sibilant than Wolfson DAC, although that one is much warmer sounding...

As to the size of the rig - I said earlier that I hate volume controls through buttons, I love my volume knobs. Apart from that, even for the ES100 I‘d need an amp, it wouldn‘t drive HD600 loud enough single-ended, and I‘m not going to spend a fortune on replacement balanced cables, they are rare and expensive in Germany

Regarding Android‘s upsampling - as I also said previously, I‘m doing most of my listening over Spotify premium nowadays. And there is no way, unless you root your phone, to force Spotify to output at native 44.1kHz instead of upconverting. The difference is very pronounced, that‘s a reason I had to get an ipod touch as transport. My Galaxy S didn‘t do that, it was one of those rare android devices operating at 44.1kHz...

And I must say, I do like the look and feel of my ‚brick‘. It feels competently and solid, and I don‘t care whether the thing in my pocket is 50g  or 300g (that‘s my brick including transport/dac/amp) when I‘m doing household or am just relaxing in a chair, the cable of the hp is actually more annoying...


----------



## monsieurfromag3

a-LeXx said:


> I agree with you, as actually I never said an integrated solution cannot sound as good as a descrete one. I only said, that most of those, including the AK chip in the ES100, are limited in power domain, mostly simply due to tiny size and very limited possible heat dissipation, that‘s all.
> 
> I actually like Sabre in the DFR a lot. AK in the ES100 is more close to the Wolfson DAC in it‘s relaxed presentation, and I actually loved the Wolfson DAC.  Sabre is much closer to Cirrus Logic in the iDevices. But surprisingly, although being highly resolving, it is never annoying to me, I never hear sibilance from it. It is resolling and soft and warm sounding at the same time to my ears, with much better 3d-imaging than Cirrus DAC.
> 
> ...


In turn I actually agree with all of your points  On the analysis of the DAC and amp sections and surprising lack of sibilance in the DFR, the importance of the physical interaction with volume control (I don't mind buttons but I too prefer a knob), also on the inherent limitations of the ES100's amplification power.

I hadn't noticed you listen through Spotify, so indeed UAPP is no help there sadly.

Lastly, I totally get how in certain situations the brick can feel nice and satisfying, many high-end DAPs are designed in such a way you wouldn't worry if your house was built out of them actually (most expensive construction material ever) and it can add to their appeal.
PS: I also love to run my audio gear by my wife, she certainly sets things straight sometimes - a few manufacturers could use her in their QA team, her views would blow their mind in ways they could definitely use to expand beyond the "wealthy rich male audiophile hobbyist" mindset they're stuck in sometimes


----------



## a-LeXx

After the blind tests with DFR, my wife told me, you are keeping this little thing  I was very interested in her opinion, as she really has ‚golden‘ ears and can always explain what she is hearing in simple words and to the point.


----------



## woye263s

Do this company even offer warranty? My unit is now constantly dropping BT connection and when I looked up online, I couldn't find much about their warranty policy. Really sad because I only used this good sounding device only for 3 months..


----------



## waynes world

a-LeXx said:


> After the blind tests with DFR, my wife told me, you are keeping this little thing  I was very interested in her opinion, as she really has ‚golden‘ ears and can always explain what she is hearing in simple words and to the point.



Just to be clear, by "this little thing", do you mean the ES100?


----------



## FinnXIII

woye263s said:


> Do this company even offer warranty? My unit is now constantly dropping BT connection and when I looked up online, I couldn't find much about their warranty policy. Really sad because I only used this good sounding device only for 3 months..



Hey, seems like I'm having the same problem with you. Does the device automatically turns off and requires you to press play/pause once button to turn it on again?


----------



## woye263s

FinnXIII said:


> Hey, seems like I'm having the same problem with you. Does the device automatically turns off and requires you to press play/pause once button to turn it on again?



Yes, and it disconnects shortly after. I cant even listen through one song.


----------



## a-LeXx

waynes world said:


> Just to be clear, by "this little thing", do you mean the ES100?



Nope, DFR


----------



## waynes world

a-LeXx said:


> Nope, DFR



Thanks, I wasn't sure. 



> So, for now I found this to sound best to my ears after many a/b tests with a switch box (transport is ipod touch, it‘s permanently attached to this stack):



I'm sure that sounds great, but it would be too bulky/heavy for me, even for "just around the house" use. Luckily I'm more than happy with the es100.

Anyway, different strokes!


----------



## a-LeXx

waynes world said:


> Thanks, I wasn't sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure! Well, the amp is actually not really required, DFR is surely powerfull enough to drive my t5p.2, it‘s actually even enough for a T1... I more or less use the A5 only as volume control


----------



## Alphasoixante

woye263s said:


> Do this company even offer warranty?



They do. 

I'm not exactly sure for how long the warranty lasts but I contacted them 33 days after purchase because of a broken clip. It took them close to 3 weeks of back and forth but they eventually replaced the unit.


----------



## crabdog

woye263s said:


> Yes, and it disconnects shortly after. I cant even listen through one song.


Have you tried resetting the ES100 and your phone to default settings?


----------



## RodRevenge

I got this little wonder device yesterday, the creators did an AMAZING job, loving the signature too, this warmish organic sound works beautifully well with my jazz.


----------



## highlightshadow

I too just bought one as a little birthday present to myself..... bought a set of Fiio FH1's too ... first real IEM setup .... loving it so far
The App is incredible - provides so much control


----------



## RodRevenge

highlightshadow said:


> I too just bought one as a little birthday present to myself..... bought a set of Fiio FH1's too ... first real IEM setup .... loving it so far
> The App is incredible - provides so much control


Yes the app is amazon mine was also a a birthday present to myself. Cheers bro.


----------



## Chessblitzer2017

Got the smsl iq and es100 in a bit ago. The big brick iqs getting sent straight back that's for sure. This es100 is super versatile with the app eqs, and gets hella loud including the bass. One benjamin is a steal.


----------



## MisterMudd

Chessblitzer2017 said:


> Got the smsl iq and es100 in a bit ago. The big brick iqs getting sent straight back that's for sure. This es100 is super versatile with the app eqs, and gets hella loud including the bass. One benjamin is a steal.


And another one bites the happy dust!


----------



## shigzeo

IF anyone's interested, I got RMAA measurements (paired with Onkyo DP-S1) up here: RMAA: Radsone EarStudio ES100 24-bit


----------



## Lunar Eclipse

new firmware is here! thank you @wslee & co.
https://www.radsone.com/earstudio?f...hhloDMCs0m1bRIKmeTOEOBJ-RjpfHCHm96LGgyVJOhcJg


----------



## p50kombi

Lunar Eclipse said:


> new firmware is here! thank you @wslee & co.
> https://www.radsone.com/earstudio?f...hhloDMCs0m1bRIKmeTOEOBJ-RjpfHCHm96LGgyVJOhcJg



Thanks for the heads up. 
Make sure you all read the disclaimer and DO NOT downgrade the firmware after updating it to 2+


----------



## Lurk650

Lol and I just updated to 1.4 this past weekend. Didn't realize I was still on 1.3. will see how everybody else reacts to 2.0 before I can get to this on Saturday


----------



## rkw

I noticed that the "Partial charging" battery setting was reset after the firmware update. If you use this setting, change it manually after updating firmware.

Firmware updating is an area that Radsone could improve. It should not be necessary to open a command line, or even to unzip a file. The firmware could be packaged into an installer such as InstallShield on Windows or a .pkg file on Mac, and the installer can run the necessary steps to install firmware. The installer can also guide the user through all of the steps.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_installation_software

Ideally, firmware would be packaged into the EarStudio app, and updates performed by EarStudio over bluetooth.


----------



## highlightshadow

To be honest - i'm just happy they keep evolving their product on a frequent basis.... putting dev efforts into making a 'pretty' updater (which many low-volume devices have similar to this) i would say is a waste of effort.
Unzipping a file and running a single thing isn't exactly complex. 

Over the air updates depend on the chipset - but many modern chips do support OTA - but i am given a choice between them spending their development time enhancing the product or making a pretty updater i'm going the former.
WAY too many companies launch their product and pretty much abandon it ... these guys aren't and i'm grateful for that


----------



## rkw (Nov 8, 2018)

highlightshadow said:


> putting dev efforts into making a 'pretty' updater (which many low-volume devices have similar to this) i would say is a waste of effort.
> Unzipping a file and running a single thing isn't exactly complex.


Sorry but I disagree. A better firmware update procedure makes the ES100 a better product. I'm a longtime software developer and creating an installer would be a very small effort. Using installer creation software is a matter of configuring what you want to include in the installer, and it builds the installer file for you.


----------



## monsieurfromag3 (Nov 8, 2018)

Lurk650 said:


> Lol and I just updated to 1.4 this past weekend.


I actually updated to 1.4 yesterday 



highlightshadow said:


> To be honest - i'm just happy they keep evolving their product on a frequent basis.... putting dev efforts into making a 'pretty' updater (which many low-volume devices have similar to this) i would say is a waste of effort.
> Unzipping a file and running a single thing isn't exactly complex.
> 
> Over the air updates depend on the chipset - but many modern chips do support OTA - but i am given a choice between them spending their development time enhancing the product or making a pretty updater i'm going the former.
> WAY too many companies launch their product and pretty much abandon it ... these guys aren't and i'm grateful for that





rkw said:


> Sorry but I disagree. A better firmware update procedure makes the ES100 a better product. I'm a longtime software developer and creating an installer would be a very small effort. Using installer creation software is a matter of configuring what you want to include in the installer, and it builds the installer file for you.



You both have a point, methinks. On the one hand I'm uncomfortable with comments to the effect that something "pretty" is useless as opposed to something "moar meaningful". Especially since many times it hides a sort of macho posturing, like something well-designed is for girls and true dudes don't care about such superficiality - btw I'm NOT saying that's what you're implying @highlightshadow! I'm just paranoid about that behavior because I'm used to video game threads where people who can't do a single pull-up go to parade because they think mastering crappy, unfinished UIs is a shortcut to growing bigger balls or something. I agree with you that the level of continued support is outstanding. The new functionalities are nice to have, everything remains commendably stable and the firmware update process is not that bad of a hassle. Although that is more true on PC from what I understand, on the Mac things are really convoluted to the point of possibly hampering usability.

In the present instance I'm not sure BT 5.0 represents much of an improvement, it's supposed to be useless for audio and I'm curious about its true benefits here. It's now well-known it has no impact on range, bandwidth or sound quality. Having a seamless installer could arguably provide a bigger improvement to general usage.

But seeing the advanced level of the companion app (and how "pretty" it is!) I'm inclined to think the update process cannot be compiled into a simple installer as @rkw states, otherwise wouldn't they have done that already? There are obviously some very competent software engineers at Radsone is what I'm saying, so there could be something more complicated going on than just prioritizing new features over improving the update process.


----------



## Ocelitgol

i think i don't mind the PC update because it's not like an every week thing. Of course app update is vastly preferred, still, not a big deal. 
I'm still in the middle of comparing ES100 and Shanling M0. After the update, personally I don't see Shanling M0 getting more advantages over this. 
Too bad Shanling M0 BT receiver mode battery is too bad despite of the larger battery. ES100 can last 13hrs comfortably and way lighter.

Anyone else that have both can verify the battery run time b/t these 2 devices please? 

P/s: new update amazes me. I didn't know they can add support for BT 5.0. Always thought that's a hardware thing.


----------



## waynes world

Lunar Eclipse said:


> new firmware is here! thank you @wslee & co.
> https://www.radsone.com/earstudio?f...hhloDMCs0m1bRIKmeTOEOBJ-RjpfHCHm96LGgyVJOhcJg



Here is a screen grab of the related info:


----------



## plakat

While I think most mainstream users would not care much about firmware updates (when not resolving errors that hinder usage), I really appreciate their level of support for existing users. An upgrade to BT5 came as a surprise.

I now use the ES100 daily with my 64audio N8, and its a really good combination for on-the-go listening from my iPhone. Battery life is good as well.
Using CIEMs I'd really appreciate if the ambient feature were not tied to actually listening to music, but be available when music is paused as well. Taking the N8 out is still a bit of a hassle...


----------



## mhoopes (Nov 8, 2018)

plakat said:


> While I think most mainstream users would not care much about firmware updates (when not resolving errors that hinder usage), I really appreciate their level of support for existing users. An upgrade to BT5 came as a surprise.
> 
> I now use the ES100 daily with my 64audio N8, and its a really good combination for on-the-go listening from my iPhone. Battery life is good as well.
> Using CIEMs I'd really appreciate if the ambient feature were not tied to actually listening to music, but be available when music is paused as well. Taking the N8 out is still a bit of a hassle...


The BT 5.0 may or may not bring noticeable improvements to connectivity, but it certainly will give new customers some confidence that Radsone is looking at current standards.

I'd like an option where Ambient Sound is off while music is playing, and kicks in automatically when music is paused. [edit]: To prevent battery drain issues, pause+Ambient could be triggered by a 2-second long press of the play/pause button.


----------



## plakat

mhoopes said:


> I'd like an option where Ambient Sound is off while music is playing, and kicks in automatically when music is paused. [edit]: To prevent battery drain issues, pause+Ambient could be triggered by a 2-second long press of the play/pause button.



Thats a good idea, and it would solve my problem nicely: I'd press stop anyway in case I want to hear an announcement etc., and I don't need to remember an additional key combination to activate this mode.


----------



## zato23

Can this device support HWA LHDC codec (as Fiio Btr3 ) with firmware upgrade in future or it is hardware related?


----------



## highlightshadow

monsieurfromag3 said:


> I actually updated to 1.4 yesterday
> 
> You both have a point, methinks. On the one hand I'm uncomfortable with comments to the effect that something "pretty" is useless as opposed to something "moar meaningful". Especially since many times it hides a sort of macho posturing, like something well-designed is for girls and true dudes don't care about such superficiality - btw I'm NOT saying that's what you're implying @highlightshadow! I'm just paranoid about that behavior because I'm used to video game threads where people who can't do a single pull-up go to parade because they think mastering crappy, unfinished UIs is a shortcut to growing bigger balls or something. I agree with you that the level of continued support is outstanding. The new functionalities are nice to have, everything remains commendably stable and the firmware update process is not that bad of a hassle. Although that is more true on PC from what I understand, on the Mac things are really convoluted to the point of possibly hampering usability.
> 
> ...



Hi, apologies - it was a bad choice or phrase maybe coupled with the context being fine in my head and not translating to a forum post.
I absolutely agree that there is nothing at all wrong with making the firmware updater more accessible to everyone by wrapping it up in a GUI 
My point was more that *if* Radsome *have to *choose where to put their development efforts i would have them put it into the ongoing enhancement of the product and app 
Similarly, developing a high quality app for both Android & iOS is a significant undertaking and i could see this consuming a lot of their dev-time if they're a smaller operation.

Maybe they didn't consider that they would be updating the firmware so often so didn't think to do a gui'd app .... maybe they've reach that cross-over where ongoing support of the product and assuming future products when/if they release a 'mark2' then getting a flexible app now or supporting OTA would be worth while.

No machismo here  All good


----------



## highlightshadow (Nov 8, 2018)

zato23 said:


> Can this device support HWA LHDC codec (as Fiio Btr3 ) with firmware upgrade in future or it is hardware related?


Would think the chips are capable of supporting it - might be a development time + certification process issue.
Both the ES100 & BTR3 are using the same CSR 8675 bluetooth chip

Not sure many smartphone sources support LHDC yet .... Android 8 tends to support LDAC now - think the OnePlus6T just started with LHDC too though


----------



## rkw (Nov 8, 2018)

highlightshadow said:


> Not sure many smartphone sources support LHDC yet


At this time, it is only in Huawei phones. However, LHDC-HWA codec can also be implemented in a player app, which is what the FiiO Music Player app does.This allows any Android phone to use HWA connection to FiiO BTR3.


----------



## highlightshadow

rkw said:


> At this time, it is only in Huawei phones. However, LHDC-HWA codec can also be implemented in a player app, which is what the FiiO Music Player app does.This allows any Android phone to use HWA connection to FiiO BTR3.


Looking on the BTR3 thread it seems pretty unstable even in their app


----------



## waynes world

zato23 said:


> Can this device support HWA LHDC codec (as Fiio Btr3 ) with firmware upgrade in future or it is hardware related?



I'm not counting on it. Having said that, we're talking about Radsone/Wslee here, so anything can happen 



rkw said:


> At this time, it is only in Huawei phones. However, LHDC-HWA codec can also be implemented in a player app, which is what the FiiO Music Player app does.This allows any Android phone to use HWA connection to FiiO BTR3.



Am I correct in saying that on a non-Huawei phone, LHDC would not be possible when streaming Tidal (ie when not playing music through the Fiio Music Player app)? Or does the Fiio app simply get LHDC turned on, and then it stays on (ie when streaming etc)?



highlightshadow said:


> Looking on the BTR3 thread it seems pretty unstable even in their app



Yes, it seems a bit that way at the moment, doesn't it.


----------



## Lurk650

rkw said:


> I noticed that the "Partial charging" battery setting was reset after the firmware update. If you use this setting, change it manually after updating firmware.
> 
> Firmware updating is an area that Radsone could improve. It should not be necessary to open a command line, or even to unzip a file. The firmware could be packaged into an installer such as InstallShield on Windows or a .pkg file on Mac, and the installer can run the necessary steps to install firmware. The installer can also guide the user through all of the steps.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_installation_software
> ...


The only annoyance I have with the updating is getting it into the update mode, its took me over 5 min to get it to connect so I can update it the other day. The manual says it doesn't matter how long I'm holding power button for but I find the opposite lol. Then bc I'm on Mac I have to do a bunch of retitling so it's in the right folder for the Terminal to find it



stormers said:


> i think i don't mind the PC update because it's not like an every week thing. Of course app update is vastly preferred, still, not a big deal.
> I'm still in the middle of comparing ES100 and Shanling M0. After the update, personally I don't see Shanling M0 getting more advantages over this.
> Too bad Shanling M0 BT receiver mode battery is too bad despite of the larger battery. ES100 can last 13hrs comfortably and way lighter.
> 
> ...



I just got the M0 the other day, I prefer the more solid build on that but of course that means its also heavier. Have to spend another $15 for the clip accessory sucks. It lacks 2.5 but does sound really good out of the 3.5 using an iBasso 2.5 to 3.5 adapter. Barely tested the LDAC streaming briefly last night and it was solid. The most cumbersome part of the M0 is having to turn on the screen just to change the track (not in BT mode of course) and on top of that the touch UI is not good at all (latest FW updated).


----------



## Ocelitgol

Lurk650 said:


> The only annoyance I have with the updating is getting it into the update mode, its took me over 5 min to get it to connect so I can update it the other day. The manual says it doesn't matter how long I'm holding power button for but I find the opposite lol. Then bc I'm on Mac I have to do a bunch of retitling so it's in the right folder for the Terminal to find it
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the M0 the other day, I prefer the more solid build on that but of course that means its also heavier. Have to spend another $15 for the clip accessory sucks. It lacks 2.5 but does sound really good out of the 3.5 using an iBasso 2.5 to 3.5 adapter. Barely tested the LDAC streaming briefly last night and it was solid. The most cumbersome part of the M0 is having to turn on the screen just to change the track (not in BT mode of course) and on top of that the touch UI is not good at all (latest FW updated).



can't you change the track with double click and triple click (latest firmware)? The battery on LDAC (any mode) is pretty bad. I mean....it does last around 6-8hrs but that's not enough for my usage. ES100 gives 13hrs on aptX.
For me, if i have to charge it in the middle of the day, I might as well just go use true-wireless earbuds; but I love my T8Ei so....


----------



## woye263s

crabdog said:


> Have you tried resetting the ES100 and your phone to default settings?


It's not resetting. It doesn't even connect to the PC properly anymore. One good thing is that Radsone was very prompt in sending a replacement unit. I'm sending my old unit back to Radsone for them to inspect.


----------



## crabdog

woye263s said:


> It's not resetting. It doesn't even connect to the PC properly anymore. One good thing is that Radsone was very prompt in sending a replacement unit. I'm sending my old unit back to Radsone for them to inspect.


Great, I hope the new one works out


----------



## Lurk650

stormers said:


> can't you change the track with double click and triple click (latest firmware)? The battery on LDAC (any mode) is pretty bad. I mean....it does last around 6-8hrs but that's not enough for my usage. ES100 gives 13hrs on aptX.
> For me, if i have to charge it in the middle of the day, I might as well just go use true-wireless earbuds; but I love my T8Ei so....


Wasn't aware of that, will have to check that out.


----------



## rkw

waynes world said:


> Am I correct in saying that on a non-Huawei phone, LHDC would not be possible when streaming Tidal (ie when not playing music through the Fiio Music Player app)?


That's correct. The FiiO Music app can only apply LHDC-HWA to what it's playing; it doesn't have authority to affect other audio on the phone.

It's possible for a music app to support Tidal using the Tidal developer API, but full functionality would be almost like writing an entire Tidal player — log in the user, read the user's playlists and favorites, pull music streams from the Tidal server, etc. The opposite approach is to convince Tidal to support LHDC-HWA in their Android app.


----------



## lucifero13

Is there any update when is the es200 gonna be released?


----------



## Chessblitzer2017

lucifero13 said:


> Is there any update when is the es200 gonna be released?


es200?


----------



## Rowethren

ES200 was mentioned on Facebook but I believe it was a different format and only for desk use.


----------



## 435279

Es200 is/was going to be a USB DAC.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-103#post-14348151


----------



## MisterMudd

Onkyo HF Player>Marshall Tucker Band>ES100>Status Audio CB-1= Love! 

Have a great weekend with your music everyone! 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-103#post-14348151[/QUOTE]


----------



## monsieurfromag3 (Nov 9, 2018)

highlightshadow said:


> Hi, apologies - it was a bad choice or phrase maybe coupled with the context being fine in my head and not translating to a forum post.
> I absolutely agree that there is nothing at all wrong with making the firmware updater more accessible to everyone by wrapping it up in a GUI
> My point was more that *if* Radsome *have to *choose where to put their development efforts i would have them put it into the ongoing enhancement of the product and app
> Similarly, developing a high quality app for both Android & iOS is a significant undertaking and i could see this consuming a lot of their dev-time if they're a smaller operation.
> ...


Yeah I totally see your point.

I know the crowd on here is much better than what I’m used to elsewhere but I am still projecting sometimes, sorry!


----------



## rkw

lucifero13 said:


> Is there any update when is the es200 gonna be released?


Late this year or early next year. It was on demo at CanJam RMAF. It is a hi-res USB DAC about the same size as ES100, but no Bluetooth.
https://www.facebook.com/radsoneinc/posts/2044392935571561 (photo of prototype)


----------



## zerolight

Just updated on the Mac. Took about 30 secs. I don't see why folk find it a chore. Sure, OTA updates would be nice, but still. Power on and keep holding the power button down, connect to USB, let go. No lights flash. 

Go to firmware folder, copy previously edited run_macOS.sh from last update into macOS folder in firmware. Run that from terminal. Done.


----------



## zerolight

What does the increased EQ filter precision do in new firmware?


----------



## 435279

zerolight said:


> What does the increased EQ filter precision do in new firmware?



More binary bits in the calculations would mean better accuracy when calculating the resulting EQ'ed output. Depending on the processor architecture it may be old 32 bits vs new 64 bits.

I would imagine there would be a trade-off in battery life though.


----------



## mhoopes (Nov 12, 2018)

SteveOliver said:


> More binary bits in the calculations would mean better accuracy when calculating the resulting EQ'ed output. Depending on the processor architecture it may be old 32 bits vs new 64 bits.
> 
> I would imagine there would be a trade-off in battery life though.


^This^

Analog Devices published a tech brief on the subject:
_Relationship of Data Word Size to Dynamic Range and Signal Quality in Digital Audio Processing Applications_.
Excerpt: "It is estimated that double-precision math operations can take up to 4-5 times the overhead of single precision math."

[edit]: That said, I think it would take some testing to quantify the impact of the increased overhead on battery life, since this may just be confined to the equalizer function.


----------



## zerolight

Either way, a flat EQ still has a noticeable impact on the EQ Vs off. I've often wanted to tweak the highs a very small amount but just turning on the EQ has a detrimental impact to the sound, not a good place to start tweaking, so I leave it off. It's not a level thing, the upper mid and high changes.and no amount of level matching changes that.


----------



## AmusedToD

I have the Astell & Kern XB10 and use it a lot when watching movies on my Apple TV 4K. It also sounds great when paired with my LG G7 via aptxHD. The only downside is the relatively short battery life.

Anyways, has anyone done a direct comparison between the ES100 and the XB10 sound quality wise? Does it make any sense to sell the Astell and get the Radsone?


----------



## Qazi Shehryar

Will ES100 support LHDC (Huawei's LDAC) in future? I have Huawei Honor Play and would love to use ES100 paired with it using LHDC


----------



## highlightshadow

Qazi Shehryar said:


> Will ES100 support LHDC (Huawei's LDAC) in future? I have Huawei Honor Play and would love to use ES100 paired with it using LHDC



Asked them on their Facebook page and they said they had no plans to


----------



## highlightshadow

Have to say i'm getting kinda perplexed by the ES100 now ...

Decided to pull out and test my Onkyo DAC-HA200 with the new headphones .... Comparing the sound from that vs the ES100 i'm kinda shocked and a little confused.
The ES100, unless i put quite a lot of EQ on, sounds so much flatter and lifeless - the Onkyo is just 'as is' since it doesn't have any control - just a amp/dac 

Just kinda puzzled why they wouldn't sound at least similar without EQ .... it's really night and day 
I'm still kinda new to all this stuff so not sure if this is to be expected.
Would appreciate a little guidance if anyone can offer some


----------



## mhoopes

zerolight said:


> Either way, a flat EQ still has a noticeable impact on the EQ Vs off. I've often wanted to tweak the highs a very small amount but just turning on the EQ has a detrimental impact to the sound, not a good place to start tweaking, so I leave it off. It's not a level thing, the upper mid and high changes.and no amount of level matching changes that.



Have you tried the EQ with firmware version 2.0.1?


----------



## Hanesu (Nov 13, 2018)

AmusedToD said:


> I have the Astell & Kern XB10 and use it a lot when watching movies on my Apple TV 4K. It also sounds great when paired with my LG G7 via aptxHD. The only downside is the relatively short battery life.
> 
> Anyways, has anyone done a direct comparison between the ES100 and the XB10 sound quality wise? Does it make any sense to sell the Astell and get the Radsone?



Well, I`d say if you need more battery life and EQ - go for it!

Soundwise....no.
Imo they are very, very similar. The XB10 sounds just very slightly more pronounced in the low end and a bit softer in general. But the difference is very small and more a question of taste I guess - I would see neither as an upgrade to the other.

Designwise I prefer the XB10 - the ES100 is quite ugly in my opinion. Both are plastic though...

The BTR3 impressed me the most out of the bunch of small BT devices. It not only looks and feels a lot better, also the sound is more layered and refined. At least this is what I hear (of course I only talk about nuances..).  If it just had an EQ and balanced output...


----------



## highlightshadow

mhoopes said:


> Have you tried the EQ with firmware version 2.0.1?


Running 2.01 yes

Once i've added some EQ etc it does sound pretty decent - just a little surprised that the un-EQ'd sound was so different between 2 DAC's


----------



## zerolight

mhoopes said:


> Have you tried the EQ with firmware version 2.0.1?



Yes. Don't like it. Flat should be transparent, but it isn't.


----------



## Hanesu

highlightshadow said:


> Running 2.01 yes
> 
> Once i've added some EQ etc it does sound pretty decent - just a little surprised that the un-EQ'd sound was so different between 2 DAC's



Well, it’s not only the DAC that produces the sound. The amp section is also very important. The Onkyo is A bigger USB DAC/Amp, right? So I am not so surprised? 
Also, did you listen wired or Bluetooth?


----------



## highlightshadow

The onkyo is more powerful ...
The DAC is a PCM5102 and Muses 8920 amp

Will do more back to back and try and eliminate variables and have a play


----------



## AmusedToD

Hanesu said:


> Well, I`d say if you need more battery life and EQ - go for it!
> 
> Soundwise....no.
> Imo they are very, very similar. The XB10 sounds just very slightly more pronounced in the low end and a bit softer in general. But the difference is very small and more a question of taste I guess - I would see neither as an upgrade to the other.
> ...



Cool, thanks. I'll look into the Fiio.


----------



## kukkurovaca

highlightshadow said:


> Have to say i'm getting kinda perplexed by the ES100 now ...
> 
> Decided to pull out and test my Onkyo DAC-HA200 with the new headphones .... Comparing the sound from that vs the ES100 i'm kinda shocked and a little confused.
> The ES100, unless i put quite a lot of EQ on, sounds so much flatter and lifeless - the Onkyo is just 'as is' since it doesn't have any control - just a amp/dac
> ...



Night and day differences between amp-dacs may indicate something like, one of them is significantly underpowered for your headphones, or there's an issue with output impedance, etc. There can also be differences between different dac and amp chip implementations, of course, but usually not super-dramatic differences between solid state sources.


----------



## gocam

AmusedToD said:


> Cool, thanks. I'll look into the Fiio.



I  also have both the XB10 and the ES100, paired


Hanesu said:


> Well, I`d say if you need more battery life and EQ - go for it!
> 
> Soundwise....no.
> Imo they are very, very similar. The XB10 sounds just very slightly more pronounced in the low end and a bit softer in general. But the difference is very small and more a question of taste I guess - I would see neither as an upgrade to the other.
> ...




I also have both the XB10 and the ES100 and find the latter a big improvement for me, using Pixel 2 XL sending Tidal Hifi tracks via LDAC (vs AptX-HD on the XB10). I agree the XB10 has a bit better form factor, but not by far - it's mount is better for a backpack or lapel, and it has a lock which I liked, but the buttons on the front I never worked out how to use in all the time I had it, the battery life is fairly poor also.

Sound-wise, I do appreciate the Equalizer when listening via BT on the go (regardless of the source), but regardless  whether on or off I find the sound more engaging overall - I use some fantastic T-Peas Altone 200's mostly for listening, but the other revelation for me is using this thing as a desktop DAC on my Mac with my SH HD-580s that I upgraded with a balanced cable. So I cycle to work using BT and my earbuds, then when I get there I plug in the unit to my mac where it charges, and also where it works as a 24 bit desktop DAC for my SHs. Fantastic !

So for me it's a big upgrade over the XB10 which I did love. And it replaces a series of other DACs I had used before either on desktop or on the go - such as e.g. the Explorer 2 which also has MQA support but which I find myself not using so much any more so I have this single tiny audio processing box.

Oh also I will say it has way better consistent connection than the XB10 to my phone - 

-G.


----------



## Darkestred

Hanesu said:


> Well, I`d say if you need more battery life and EQ - go for it!
> 
> Soundwise....no.
> Imo they are very, very similar. The XB10 sounds just very slightly more pronounced in the low end and a bit softer in general. But the difference is very small and more a question of taste I guess - I would see neither as an upgrade to the other.
> ...



Damn.  You think so with the BTR3 vs ES100?  I have both and i thought the BTR3 sounded a bit tighter in the bass and possible more pronounced in the highs.  Then i switch to the ES100 and i don't know.  Then i do a back-to-back and i can barely tell the difference.  One day the BTR3 seems to have better bass presence and then the ES100 does.  Then i went from Aptx-HD to LDAC and while i dont know if i hear a difference (maybe slightly).  I had only listened to LDAC from the BTR3 - now i am on the ES100 and it sounds fantastic.  I have officially given up.  Both are great.


----------



## Hanesu (Nov 13, 2018)

Haha...that once more shows how subjective our beloved hobby is.
We all hear things differently and there are a lot of factors that influence our hearing (btw, in my post I was only trying to express* little *nuances that I hear, as written)...

Anyway, I think it is safe to say that:

All three devices sound decent for what they are ( tiny but very practical bluetooth devices!) and
switching to another one of them (if you already have one) _*only *_for sound reasons maybe does not
make too much sense.
Nevertheless...
- ES100 has the best feature set and best possibilities to tweak the sound when needed.
- Fiio has the best build quality, haptics (and maybe design, too), ES100 maybe feels the cheapest.
- only XB10 and ES100 have balanced out.

Let`s hope for a future device that combines all positive aspects! 



gocam said:


> I also have both the XB10 and the ES100 and find the latter a big improvement for me, using Pixel 2 XL sending Tidal Hifi tracks via LDAC (vs AptX-HD on the XB10). I agree the XB10 has a bit better form factor, but not by far - it's mount is better for a backpack or lapel, and it has a lock which I liked, but the buttons on the front I never worked out how to use in all the time I had it, the battery life is fairly poor also.
> 
> Sound-wise, I do appreciate the Equalizer when listening via BT on the go (regardless of the source), but regardless whether on or off I find the sound more engaging overall - I use some fantastic T-Peas Altone 200's mostly for listening, but the other revelation for me is using this thing as a desktop DAC on my Mac with my SH HD-580s that I upgraded with a balanced cable. So I cycle to work using BT and my earbuds, then when I get there I plug in the unit to my mac where it charges, and also where it works as a 24 bit desktop DAC for my SHs. Fantastic !
> 
> ...





Darkestred said:


> Damn.  You think so with the BTR3 vs ES100?  I have both and i thought the BTR3 sounded a bit tighter in the bass and possible more pronounced in the highs.  Then i switch to the ES100 and i don't know.  Then i do a back-to-back and i can barely tell the difference.  One day the BTR3 seems to have better bass presence and then the ES100 does.  Then i went from Aptx-HD to LDAC and while i dont know if i hear a difference (maybe slightly).  I had only listened to LDAC from the BTR3 - now i am on the ES100 and it sounds fantastic.  I have officially given up.  Both are great.


----------



## Lurk650

Well, it won't be the Shanling Up2 as they confirmed they won't be having balanced out. 

That's a no for me, dawg.


----------



## peonist

In this time update, I'm really appreciate for macOS AAC wireless setup according to macOS Bluetooth Codec of Application Notes (which was in radsone.com/earstudio) Had some difficulties in terminal commands, but it really worked!!

Now enjoying AAC streaming from my iMac.. it shows definitely better sound than SBC or aptX indeed and it seems more stable.


----------



## highlightshadow

Lurk650 said:


> Well, it won't be the Shanling Up2 as they confirmed they won't be having balanced out.
> 
> That's a no for me, dawg.



Didn't they kinda take a subtle swipe at ES100 in their latest update about chipsets.... claiming that they would rather have one very good amp/dac chip than 2 mediocre ones for their justification on single unbalanced output.


----------



## Ocelitgol

highlightshadow said:


> Didn't they kinda take a subtle swipe at ES100 in their latest update about chipsets.... claiming that they would rather have one very good amp/dac chip than 2 mediocre ones for their justification on single unbalanced output.


Yes they did lol 
But I take that as a good thing. Competition benefits consumer


----------



## AmusedToD

Anyone willing to sell the Earstudio ES100 please drop me a message.


----------



## SubMash

stormers said:


> Yes they did lol
> But I take that as a good thing. Competition benefits consumer


And it's a BS. Because both chips same price and newer version is only better without load - switching off amp section if load is low...


----------



## highlightshadow

SubMash said:


> And it's a BS. Because both chips same price and newer version is only better without load - switching off amp section if load is low...


Well, we don't know what chipset they're planning to use - so potentially could be a significantly better one than in either es100/btr3 - but since they're claiming to come in under their other unit's price i guess that doesn't leave them much room.
From what i understand the CSR qualcomm chip is quite expensive on its own


----------



## cobhc2013

AmusedToD said:


> Anyone willing to sell the Earstudio ES100 please drop me a message.



Where do you live?


----------



## AmusedToD

cobhc2013 said:


> Where do you live?



Already bought one from another user here, but thanks.


----------



## cobhc2013

AmusedToD said:


> Already bought one from another user here, but thanks.



My response was more to ask why you weren't able to buy one from a shop. I thought they were freely available?


----------



## AmusedToD

cobhc2013 said:


> My response was more to ask why you weren't able to buy one from a shop. I thought they were freely available?



I was able to buy off US Amazon, but didn’t want to pay the full price plus shipping plus duties and customs (it would amount to over $160). So I figured buying used would be much cheaper for me. I live in Serbia.


----------



## cobhc2013

AmusedToD said:


> I was able to buy off US Amazon, but didn’t want to pay the full price plus shipping plus duties and customs (it would amount to over $160). So I figured buying used would be much cheaper for me. I live in Serbia.



Ah okay, that's fair enough. Just wondered, glad you got it sorted.


----------



## AmusedToD (Nov 15, 2018)

cobhc2013 said:


> Ah okay, that's fair enough. Just wondered, glad you got it sorted.



That's what this community is for, isn't it (among other things)


----------



## highlightshadow

Spent a good amount of time today doing back to backs between BTR3 & ES100 .... now i've got things settled i really am struggling to discern between them in terms of SQ
Only difference really is the fact that on the ES100 i feel i *have *to use the EQ a little whereas the BTR3 doesn't have EQ (not yet but coming according to the app) but it does sound the way i like so not sure i'd use it anyway


----------



## Impulse

How's 2.0.1 for everyone? Not seen a lot of talk about that update, although it was mostly bug fixes. My phone does seem to connect faster via the app for settings adjutsment... Been lurking thru the thread after buying the ES100 on a whim when it first became available on Amazon over the summer. I'll post a pic of it with my MD+ and short cable later...


----------



## highlightshadow

I had no issues with it at all. Updated cleanly and connected swiftly to my phone.


----------



## smorgar

highlightshadow said:


> I had no issues with it at all. Updated cleanly and connected swiftly to my phone.



Same for me. It also seems to start faster, i dont have to hold the play button for as long as I used to (I think)


----------



## Hanesu

highlightshadow said:


> Spent a good amount of time today doing back to backs between BTR3 & ES100 .... now i've got things settled i really am struggling to discern between them in terms of SQ
> Only difference really is the fact that on the ES100 i feel i *have *to use the EQ a little whereas the BTR3 doesn't have EQ (not yet but coming according to the app) but it does sound the way i like so not sure i'd use it anyway



So which areas do you EQ?


----------



## Toastybob

Does anyone know how to submit a warranty claim to Radsone? I couldn't find any warranty information on the Earstudio website, Amazon, or my box. My 3.5mm output suddenly stopped working correctly. The left channel is just gone. Tested with 3 different cable/earphone combinations, same result. 2.5mm output is still working. I bought my ES100 from Amazon in May.


----------



## Alphasoixante

Toastybob said:


> Does anyone know how to submit a warranty claim to Radsone?


Try support@radsone.com . I used this address to communicate with them when I needed my unit replaced. It took them a while, and I really had to keep bugging them, but eventually I got a replacement. Good luck.


----------



## Toastybob

Alphasoixante said:


> Try support@radsone.com . I used this address to communicate with them when I needed my unit replaced. It took them a while, and I really had to keep bugging them, but eventually I got a replacement. Good luck.


Thank you!


----------



## Rowethren

Toastybob said:


> Does anyone know how to submit a warranty claim to Radsone? I couldn't find any warranty information on the Earstudio website, Amazon, or my box. My 3.5mm output suddenly stopped working correctly. The left channel is just gone. Tested with 3 different cable/earphone combinations, same result. 2.5mm output is still working. I bought my ES100 from Amazon in May.



If you purchased it from Amazon would it not be easier to replace it with them? That is certainly what I would do in the same situation here in the UK.


----------



## Toastybob

Rowethren said:


> If you purchased it from Amazon would it not be easier to replace it with them? That is certainly what I would do in the same situation here in the UK.


I would, but the order page says: "Return and product support windows have closed".


----------



## Rowethren

Toastybob said:


> I would, but the order page says: "Return and product support windows have closed".



Go to the contact section in help and live chat them about it. They should get it sorted out.


----------



## FinnXIII (Nov 20, 2018)

Since there have been some questions about ES100's warranty policy, I want to share my experience. My beloved ES100 started acting weird about one month ago, and when I could not take it anymore, I contacted Radsone Support Team via email (they usually reply my email at around 8:45 AM GMT+7 every day).

At first, they asked for my order number, and then they provide me with an address so I can return the defective device. The problem is I'm living in Vietnam, and I ordered mine on Amazon US by a 3rd shipping service. If I return the defective device to Radsone in the US, the shipping fee will cost me about 30% of a new one. Then I asked them for a nearer location of Radsone that I can return it without paying too much. Luckily, they have a department (or headquarters - IDK) in South Korea.

It has been five days since Radsone informed me that they received the defective device, and I've just got a new one delivered to my home.

For me, a good product is not always about its performance, the after-sales service and customer service also take a big part. And Radsone is doing great at that. Good device with new firmware for updates almost every month, and great customer support - that's just enough for me.

P/S: I'm looking forward to having the coming ES200. Just take my money, Radsone!


----------



## highlightshadow

Always good to know about a company... agree 100% about after-sales either making or breaking a long-term potential customer 
Way too many companies ship it and forget about it ... good after sales support is a rare and precious thing.


----------



## Tonza

Just received mine from Amazon and first impressions are good. The app is really useful and the main reason I got this instead of BTR3.

Have to test with my fullsize headphones but 1more triple drivers sound pretty good so far.


----------



## MichaelYYZ

Any feedback about the performance of ES100 on the v.2.0.1 firmware? Since updating to it is past the point of no return to previous firmware, I have been reluctant to update my unit until I hear from the community. Thanks.


----------



## dweaver

New to the ES100 party and I wonder why I waited so long. This little gizmo is game changer! They really have thought of everything that's really needed in a DAC, amp, and BT receiver. Dont see using anything else on my phone or my laptop in the near future. Now I just need to find a Nighthawk/HE400 balanced cable...


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Kinda funny, I'm looking for a new phone during Black Friday, and everytime i take a look at a phone without the 3,5mm jack people obviously complain.  But with the Earstudios it doesn't bother me at all, as of now I rather take a bigger battery than a 3,55 mm jack.

If only more people knew about this tiny device!


----------



## dweaver (Nov 21, 2018)

I was actually starting to get frustrated with my S9 because it does not have good sound quality out of the headphone jack IMO. But this little device answers all of those issues and I can use as a DAC or BT off my phone.

Just did the 2.01 update so am now running BT 5.0. Gotta love a company that allows their devices to be upgraded...


----------



## waynes world

dweaver said:


> New to the ES100 party and I wonder why I waited so long. This little gizmo is game changer! They really have thought of everything that's really needed in a DAC, amp, and BT receiver. Dont see using anything else on my phone or my laptop in the near future. Now I just need to find a Nighthawk/HE400 balanced cable...



Welcome! Yes, the ES100 was also a game changer for me as well.

Let me know which cable you find! I'm also looking for one for my Nighthaws and 1More Triple Drivers.



C_Lindbergh said:


> Kinda funny, I'm looking for a new phone during Black Friday, and everytime i take a look at a phone without the 3,5mm jack people obviously complain.  But with the Earstudios it doesn't bother me at all, as of now I rather take a bigger battery than a 3,55 mm jack.
> 
> If only more people knew about this tiny device!



True! I still like having a headphone jack as a backup, but it's no longer essential to me.


----------



## dweaver (Nov 21, 2018)

Ok the more play with thos ES100 and its app the more I am impressed. Dang this company has nailed it on what's makes a good product! Its reasonably priced too in my opinion. I have bought DACs and Amps that cost more than this with way less features and way more design issues.


----------



## dweaver

waynes world said:


> Welcome! Yes, the ES100 was also a game changer for me as well.
> 
> Let me know which cable you find! I'm also looking for one for my Nighthaws and 1More Triple Drivers.
> 
> ...


posting some cable choices I found over in the Nighthawk thread. Take a peak in a few minutes...


----------



## Toastybob (Nov 21, 2018)

Rowethren said:


> Go to the contact section in help and live chat them about it. They should get it sorted out.


Thanks for the advice. The chat just said to send a message to Radsone via Amazon's message center, so I'll see what they say when they reply.



Alphasoixante said:


> Try support@radsone.com . I used this address to communicate with them when I needed my unit replaced. It took them a while, and I really had to keep bugging them, but eventually I got a replacement. Good luck.


Thanks, I'll try this too.


----------



## Toastybob (Nov 21, 2018)

[Sorry, double post.]


----------



## dweaver

Just played around with doubling the voltage in balanced mode and it does not add any noise with my FXA2 but is definitely louder. But not any more clear than in normal voltage mode so I think I am hearing more stereo separation that voltage change when going from a normal cable to a balanced cable. But also recognize that the impedance is only half as much is balanced mode vs normal mode so there is still a possible loudness bias in play...

Im an case me likey


----------



## Rowethren

Toastybob said:


> Thanks for the advice. The chat just said to send a message to Radsone via Amazon's message center, so I'll see what they say when they reply.
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll try this too.



I assume it wasn't a fulfilled by Amazon purchase then like mine was. If it was they should have just offered an exchange or refund right away. Or that could be a difference between Amazon UK and USA I suppose. Hope you manage to get it sorted either way!


----------



## Toastybob

Rowethren said:


> I assume it wasn't a fulfilled by Amazon purchase then like mine was. If it was they should have just offered an exchange or refund right away. Or that could be a difference between Amazon UK and USA I suppose. Hope you manage to get it sorted either way!



It says it was fulfilled by Amazon, so it must be handled differently here. It does make sense that they would turn to the manufacturer first.

Anyway, after emailing Radsone, they responded in less than an hour with instructions for receiving a replacement. That's ludicrously helpful. The device certainly exceeded expectations, and the support is no different. Thanks for the suggestions, everyone.


----------



## Rowethren

Toastybob said:


> It says it was fulfilled by Amazon, so it must be handled differently here. It does make sense that they would turn to the manufacturer first.
> 
> Anyway, after emailing Radsone, they responded in less than an hour with instructions for receiving a replacement. That's ludicrously helpful. The device certainly exceeded expectations, and the support is no different. Thanks for the suggestions, everyone.



Glad you managed to get hold of them, hopefully the replacement is sorted out in a timely fashion.


----------



## OneL0ve (Nov 25, 2018)

I need some help.

I just got an es100 from Amazon and upgraded it to Version 2.0.1 firmware.

I connected it to my Onkyo DPX1A via USB and the dialog came up* and I clicked OK.*







Then the compatibility dialog comes up, OK






But when I play music only the 48 khz files have audio and the 44.1 khz tracks are all silent.



44.1 khz no audio






48 khz plays fine






If I *click NO* to the prompt below, all the music will output and play at 48 khz (even the 44.1 khz files)






Weird?






Is this a firmware bug or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## OneL0ve

BTW, From my initial testing via Bluetooth using Tidal on my Note 9, the ES100 sounds slightly better than the Fiio BTR3.

It has a clarity that I can't explain and the bass seems to thump harder in my 64audio U8s. I will do more testing.

Also found out that my Note 9 has LDAC!!!


----------



## maniac2003

Second day with my ES100. Really glad I bought this instead of the FiiO BTR3. Sounds great, quiet / no hiss, 2.5mm TRRS and a advanced app (that is not in 'Beta' stage, yeah you FiiO).
Micro-USB instead of USB-C is a minor niggle but hey you can't have everything.
Connecting via LDAC to my OnePlus 3T.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Has anyone compared the es100 crossfeed with other implementations? I’ve become pretty fond of the Goodhertz Can Opener plugin, for example.


----------



## Lurk650

Now $75 on Amazon US


----------



## OneL0ve (Nov 25, 2018)

Lurk650 said:


> Now $75 on Amazon US



That was only thing I needed to make it perfect buy.  

Calling Amazon now to get a $25 credit.

Edit. Got a grumpy girl in Amazon customer service and she wouldn't price match.   Lolo 

So i returned the es100 and fiio btr3 (for free) and bought another es100. *sigh* 

Amazon is usually more helpful.


----------



## Alphasoixante

Lurk650 said:


> Now $75 on Amazon US



FYI - It's a "Lighting Deal", which ends in 5 hours or when they've sold a certain amount (there's no indication as to how many but it does show that 6% have sold).

The regular price option made me chuckle:


----------



## Lurk650

Alphasoixante said:


> FYI - It's a "Lighting Deal", which ends in 5 hours or when they've sold a certain amount (there's no indication as to how many but it does show that 6% have sold).
> 
> The regular price option made me chuckle:


Oh I know, guess I didnt make it's super clear in the use of "now" lol


----------



## Alphasoixante

Lurk650 said:


> Oh I know, guess I didnt make it's super clear in the use of "now" lol



I just meant to add on to the information in your reply, so that people knew it was a pretty limited sale. Sorry if it came across as otherwise.


----------



## Blueshound24

I just about went for one of these, but then I thought why would I want a device like the Fiio BTR3 or ES100? What am I missing here?

My phones have 3.5 plug output and I don’t ever want to buy a phone without a 3.5 plug. And I do not EQ, so the EQ ability does not interest me.

Seriously, what is the advantage of one of these devices for somebody like me when I still have to have the 3-4’ cable anyway to the BTR3/ES100? I might as well have a DAP or phone in my pocket that my IEM is plugged into instead of being plugged into the BTR3/ES100, and save a step thereby keeping it simpler.

I have seriously considered getting the PlusSound Custom Bluetooth Cable for my IEMs because that is closer to being almost totally wireless in the sense there isn’t the long stock wire from the IEM to the BTR3/ES100 because there is just a very short cable behind your neck. Now that being almost totally wireless would be a big step to not having to deal with the long cable getting caught on or snagged something.


I could see myself upgrading to the LG V30 or V40. And if not, then I might get a good small portable USB DAC compatible with Android phones. I believe either device can be used as a USB DAC to Android phones so there's that. But a dedicated USB DAC would probably get you better sound for the money than a Bluetooth/USB/DAC combo like these.

I guess for my purposes I don’t see the advantages these could provide.


----------



## neatokino

Blueshound24 said:


> I just about went for one of these, but then I thought why would I want a device like the Fiio BTR3 or ES100? What am I missing here?
> 
> My phones have 3.5 plug output and I don’t ever want to buy a phone without a 3.5 plug. And I do not EQ, so the EQ ability does not interest me.
> 
> ...



For what it's worth, I do hear a significant improvement in sound with the EarStudio over a regular wired connection to my phone (an iPhone Xs, which has more than decent sound to start with, and I use it with a dongle when I go wired, which is not an issue or an inconvenience).   The iphone uses the AAC codec for bluetooth, which sounds great to my ears.

But even more to the point:  I use a 45cm cable and clip the EarStudio to my shirt collar or pocket, which turns my IEM's (Fiio FH5) into a compact wireless system.  I can keep my phone in my pocket or briefcase or backpack when out the in the world, and I can roam around my living room and office when I'm home.   The bluetooth ranges of the EarStudio AND the BTR3 (yes, I own both) are pretty decent, and it does make a difference to be liberated from a cord to my phone... or my laptop... or my desktop computer if that's what I'm using.   Plus, both the EarStudio and the BTR3 sound great when used as a DAC/amp with my computers.

None of this may make it worthwhile for you to get one of these devices, but I find them very very useful, and the sound quality is excellent.


----------



## Blueshound24 (Nov 26, 2018)

neatokino said:


> For what it's worth, I do hear a significant improvement in sound with the EarStudio over a regular wired connection to my phone (an iPhone Xs, which has more than decent sound to start with, and I use it with a dongle when I go wired, which is not an issue or an inconvenience).   The iphone uses the AAC codec for bluetooth, which sounds great to my ears.
> 
> But even more to the point:  I use a 45cm cable and clip the EarStudio to my shirt collar or pocket, which turns my IEM's (Fiio FH5) into a compact wireless system.  I can keep my phone in my pocket or briefcase or backpack when out the in the world, and I can roam around my living room and office when I'm home.   The bluetooth ranges of the EarStudio AND the BTR3 (yes, I own both) are pretty decent, and it does make a difference to be liberated from a cord to my phone... or my laptop... or my desktop computer if that's what I'm using.   Plus, both the EarStudio and the BTR3 sound great when used as a DAC/amp with my computers.
> 
> None of this may make it worthwhile for you to get one of these devices, but I find them very very useful, and the sound quality is excellent.







I don’t understand how you can get an improvement in sound over a wired connection which is basically _*“A straight wire with gain”*_. Maybe different, but I don’t see how it could be better. However, I guess if the amp and DAC of the BTR3/ES100 are better than the phone’s built in amp/dac that may be why, but you are bound to lose some fidelity via the Bluetooth. And as you said, a good dongle/external DAC/AMP from your phone would level the playing field and there is no way a bluetooth could be better than wired connection. If and when bluetooth quality advances to being perfect then it would equal the sound of wired, but no way it could be better.



> *Stewart Hegeman*, who designed the original *Harman Kardon Citation* line of electronics and one of the first omnidirectional speakers (for *Eico*) is credited with coming up with the saying, "*A straight wire with gain*." I've always understood it to mean that the ultimate goal of a high-performance audio system was to sound as if the music was passing through nothing except a wire and some way to control gain.
> 
> But I've noticed that some audiophiles see "straight wire with gain" as a rallying cry to find, buy, or build audio gear with the simplest circuitry, least number of parts, and shortest possible signal path.
> 
> Steven Stone from Audiophile Review.com



I guess I always have my phone (and/or DAP) in my pocket anyway.

However, I can see the advantage when using the laptop as the bluetooth transmitter to BTR3/ES100 due to the fact I am unable to fit ALL my music library files into my DAP's memory card.

EDIT: However this last point is moot due to the fact that I can listen to my entire music library on my phone via JRiver's 'Gizmo' app.


----------



## OneL0ve

neatokino said:


> For what it's worth, I do hear a significant improvement in sound with the EarStudio over a regular wired connection to my phone


Lol wut? Maybe time to lose that iphone.


----------



## neatokino

OneL0ve said:


> Lol wut? Maybe time to lose that iphone.


Sure, sounds ridiculous and counter intuitive, since the wired connection is just a wire... with a dongle.   But am I right that both the EarStudio and BTR3 have their own built in DACs (bypassing the one in my phone) and provide amplification, so there is at least a difference in the nature of the sound if not the 'quality'?  Or is the signal sent through bluetooth already processed by the internal DAC of the phone?   I also don't know if the dongle does anything to affect the sound.

I will correct what I said in that post and say instead that to my ears, I certainly don't notice a significant loss in quality, especially when I'm moving around, which is, of course, the likely time I'd be using bluetooth.

In any case, the EarStudio does offer EQ, which I occasionally use, and I also like how it can combine ambient sounds with the music, which I sometimes do when riding my bike (clearly not a high fidelity situation).


----------



## darkwing

couldn't pass up the $75 offer, ordered it, the 2.5 balanced output to my DM6 should be good


----------



## kukkurovaca

Blueshound24 said:


> I don’t understand how you can get an improvement in sound over a wired connection which is basically _*“A straight wire with gain”*_. Maybe different, but I don’t see how it could be better. However, I guess if the amp and DAC of the BTR3/ES100 are better than the phone’s built in amp/dac that may be why, but you are bound to lose some fidelity via the Bluetooth. And as you said, a good dongle/external DAC/AMP from your phone would level the playing field and there is no way a bluetooth could be better than wired connection. If and when bluetooth quality advances to being perfect then it would equal the sound of wired, but no way it could be better.



Some phones have output impedance that's a bit on the high side for some IEMs, so this would be one good reason not to rely on the phone's 3.5mm jack, even assuming that the dongle solutions aren't otherwise superior. A wired DAC/amp stack will probably be the best from a quality standpoint (depending on the particular unit, of course), but is often bulky, which would bother some folks. Especially if connecting your your phone to your DAC requires cables that are proprietary and/or fragile and/or too long and/or with connectors that will be stressed whenever you put the stacked devices into your pocket.


----------



## Rowethren

maniac2003 said:


> Second day with my ES100. Really glad I bought this instead of the FiiO BTR3. Sounds great, quiet / no hiss, 2.5mm TRRS and a advanced app (that is not in 'Beta' stage, yeah you FiiO).
> Micro-USB instead of USB-C is a minor niggle but hey you can't have everything.
> Connecting via LDAC to my OnePlus 3T.



Do you ever get glitching on your 3T when using the ES100? I occasionally get a random cut in sound for a fraction of a second, the only way to stop it is the go into airplane mode and out again which stops it for a day or so. Very irritating. Pretty sure it isn't an issue with the ES100 after looking on the Oneplus forums


----------



## civciv (Nov 26, 2018)

A lightning deal is on amazon.de also. It's 75€ for about 4-5 hours.


----------



## trellus

There’s a _significant _usability advantage for me using my IEM’s with ES100 in my gym shorts pocket vs a wire connected to my iPhone XS, which I _definitely do not ever _put in my gym shorts pocket due to weight and clunkiness.  The ES100 is orders of magnitude lighter and with the IEM cable under my shirt into the ES100 in pocket, it’s literally almost like having true wireless earphones to me, and I can change up what I’m listening to (or even watching) without my phone being physically tethered to anything.

I always laugh when I read someone opining that they don’t see the difference between plugging a cable into the ES100 vs directly into the phone!


----------



## highlightshadow

According to their Facebook page the ES100 will be on flash-sale on 2nd December in the UK on amazon


----------



## Blueshound24

trellus said:


> There’s a _significant _usability advantage for me using my IEM’s with ES100 in my gym shorts pocket vs a wire connected to my iPhone XS, which I *definitely do not ever put in my gym shorts pocket due to weight and clunkiness.*  The ES100 is orders of magnitude lighter and with the IEM cable under my shirt into the ES100 in pocket, it’s literally almost like having true wireless earphones to me, and I can change up what I’m listening to (or even watching) without my phone being physically tethered to anything.
> 
> I always laugh when I read someone opining that they don’t see the difference between plugging a cable into the ES100 vs directly into the phone!


 

Good point, thank you.
I am definetely interested in wireless, and only posted to get some good ideas why these particular solutions would be advantages to me. And yours is a good one I hadn't thought of before.


----------



## Blueshound24

kukkurovaca said:


> Some phones have output impedance that's a bit on the high side for some IEMs, so this would be one good reason not to rely on the phone's 3.5mm jack, even assuming that the dongle solutions aren't otherwise superior. A wired DAC/amp stack will probably be the best from a quality standpoint (depending on the particular unit, of course), but is often bulky, which would bother some folks. Especially if connecting your your phone to your DAC requires cables that are proprietary and/or fragile and/or too long and/or with connectors that will be stressed whenever you put the stacked devices into your pocket.








Excellent point. I found a post on xda-developers regarding the output impedance of my S7 edge and it appears to be maybe too low and THD kinda high, so not so good....


http://forum.xda-developers.com/s7-edge/how-to/s7-edge-headphone-output-measurements-t3336123



> Setup
> 
> Audio Precision APx525
> Loaded (unless specified): 16 Ohm
> ...


----------



## waynes world

trellus said:


> There’s a _significant _usability advantage for me using my IEM’s with ES100 in my gym shorts pocket vs a wire connected to my iPhone XS, which I _definitely do not ever _put in my gym shorts pocket due to weight and clunkiness.  The ES100 is orders of magnitude lighter and with the IEM cable under my shirt into the ES100 in pocket, it’s literally almost like having true wireless earphones to me, and I can change up what I’m listening to (or even watching) without my phone being physically tethered to anything.
> 
> I always laugh when I read someone opining that they don’t see the difference between plugging a cable into the ES100 vs directly into the phone!



+1 to all you say. And the phone not being tethered is key - it needs to be free. Now when I occasionally need to plug into the phone, it doesn't take long before I start getting angry lol


----------



## maniac2003

Rowethren said:


> Do you ever get glitching on your 3T when using the ES100? I occasionally get a random cut in sound for a fraction of a second, the only way to stop it is the go into airplane mode and out again which stops it for a day or so. Very irritating. Pretty sure it isn't an issue with the ES100 after looking on the Oneplus forums


I've not experienced that yet but it's only have been 2 days of use.


----------



## Impulse (Nov 26, 2018)

Blueshound24 said:


> Excellent point. I found a post on xda-developers regarding the output impedance of my S7 edge and it appears to be maybe too low and THD kinda high, so not so good....
> 
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/s7-edge/how-to/s7-edge-headphone-output-measurements-t3336123



5.6ohm is actually really high (not too low) for a lot of IEM... The general rule of thumb is that output impedance at 1/8th of the headphone's own impedance gives appropriate driver clamping force (tho it's just a rule of thumb and not a law). Furthermore, multi balanced armature IEM tend to interact poorly with high output impedance because each armature reacts differently, leading to a wonky frequency response.

The difference between ~3 ohm output Z on my old Pixel vs 1 ohm or less on a dongle or the ES100 is pretty noticeable with my Massdrop Plus Universal IEM. I like using this kind of adapter because I just need one to pair with both my IEM and on ears as needed, and it's easily replaceable when it's outdated or the battery conks out. When the battery conks out on natively wireless cans you end up with a nice paperweight.

I typically use a short cable with my IEM and on ears (both have removable cables) which allows me to clip the ES100 (and previous BT adapters I've owned) to my shirt collar or sleeve. At that point it's not really any more obtrusive than those wireless IEM joined by a cable, and it'll get better battery life than most of those thanks to a larger battery. You could even clip it to on-ears or full size headphones tho it can look a bit dorky.

If your own choice of headphones don't have a removable cable then yeah, there might not be a lot of difference between having the ES100 in a pocket vs a DAP (being able to cut the tether to the phone is huge to me either way)... Though you'd have to spend significantly more on a DAP to get better sound and the ES100 is small enough it'll fit in the change pocket of jeans or even clip discretely to a belt.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Impulse said:


> 5.6ohm is actually really high (not too low) for a lot of IEM... The general rule of thumb is that output impedance at 1/8th of the headphone's own impedance gives appropriate driver clamping force (tho it's just a rule of thumb and not a law). Furthermore, multi balanced armature IEM tend to interact poorly with high output impedance because each armature reacts differently, leading to a wonky frequency response.
> 
> The difference between ~3 ohm output Z on my old Pixel vs 1 ohm or less on a dongle or the ES100 is pretty noticeable with my Massdrop Plus Universal IEM. I like using this kind of adapter because I just need one to pair with both my IEM and on ears as needed, and it's easily replaceable when it's outdated or the battery conks out. When the battery conks out on natively wireless cans you end up with a nice paperweight.



Yeah. Not all multi-driver IEMs are very sensitive to differences in output impedance, but the MD+ sure is one of them. There are wired solutions to this, like the iFi IEMatch, but the IEMatch is pretty fragile for regular use if you're carrying your phone in your pocket.


----------



## Joong (Nov 26, 2018)

double post


----------



## Bern2

Recently picked up the ES100, and have paired it successfully with both of my Sony daps using LDAC.  However, I am not able to use the volume controls on either dap.  Do I need to update the firmware on the ES100?  I did search thru the thread, but was unsuccessful in determining an answer.  Thx for any advice.

Bern


----------



## kukkurovaca

Just got mine (I also jumped on the $75 price). It's adorable, and I appreciate that the box it comes in isn't bigger than it needs to be. (Although of course that didn't stop Amazon from shipping it in a box many times larger.)

The app integration is extremely impressive. Oh, and to answer my own recent question about the crossfeed: the implementation is pretty subtle and should be unobjectionable to most users. I might have liked a more aggressive option for when one is listening to stuff that was never intended to be heard on headphones.


----------



## OneL0ve

Bern2 said:


> Recently picked up the ES100, and have paired it successfully with both of my Sony daps using LDAC.  However, I am not able to use the volume controls on either dap.  Do I need to update the firmware on the ES100?  I did search thru the thread, but was unsuccessful in determining an answer.  Thx for any advice.
> 
> Bern



I upgrade mine to v2.0.1 when i first got it. 

If I connect the es100 to my note 9 and open the app you should see a source volume slider and analog volume slider.  

When I adjust my note 9 volume manually, the source volume slider in the app also moves.


----------



## handwander

This question isn't specific to the ES100 but is there a significant battery drain difference between using a phone directly vs. using Bluetooth and a receiver? Maybe a dumb question but I don't really ever use BT devices.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

handwander said:


> This question isn't specific to the ES100 but is there a significant battery drain difference between using a phone directly vs. using Bluetooth and a receiver? Maybe a dumb question but I don't really ever use BT devices.


Since the phone is just transmitting data to the receiver there is very little battery drain, less than when it has to decode, convert, and amplify the signal itself. Although I find that on modern phones the DAC/amp chips are so efficient that the battery drain is quite negligible too - it’s certainly the case on my LG V30 in spite of the powerful Sabre chip it includes.


----------



## handwander

monsieurfromag3 said:


> Since the phone is just transmitting data to the receiver there is very little battery drain, less than when it has to decode, convert, and amplify the signal itself. Although I find that on modern phones the DAC/amp chips are so efficient that the battery drain is quite negligible too - it’s certainly the case on my LG V30 in spite of the powerful Sabre chip it includes.


Thanks! Also I guess even if the drain was a bit more than negligible, using a BT receiver would free up the single port on my phone to connect a mobile battery to.


----------



## berzerk428

just out of curiosity, is anyone using high voltage balanced mode with their IEM?
I've been using the ES100 + Note9 with a pair of AKG N5005 for several weeks now and these are kind of hard to drive despite only having an 18 Ohm impedance, so at a certain volume level the music would start to get distorted.

Using high voltage mode drives them as loud as I want without any distortion but I'm a bit worried about the warning that popped up when I activated the high voltage mode saying I could damage my IEM or the ES100..


----------



## Lurk650

berzerk428 said:


> just out of curiosity, is anyone using high voltage balanced mode with their IEM?
> I've been using the ES100 + Note9 with a pair of AKG N5005 for several weeks now and these are kind of hard to drive despite only having an 18 Ohm impedance, so at a certain volume level the music would start to get distorted.
> 
> Using high voltage mode drives them as loud as I want without any distortion but I'm a bit worried about the warning that popped up when I activated the high voltage mode saying I could damage my IEM or the ES100..


I'm using the same setup, have it at -23db while my other IEMs are usually at -30 or -28db. So a bit harder but not terrible. 

I will have to check if I have 2x voltage on. Usually don't but remember messing with the setting last week.


----------



## kukkurovaca

berzerk428 said:


> just out of curiosity, is anyone using high voltage balanced mode with their IEM?
> I've been using the ES100 + Note9 with a pair of AKG N5005 for several weeks now and these are kind of hard to drive despite only having an 18 Ohm impedance, so at a certain volume level the music would start to get distorted.
> 
> Using high voltage mode drives them as loud as I want without any distortion but I'm a bit worried about the warning that popped up when I activated the high voltage mode saying I could damage my IEM or the ES100..



As long as you’re listening at a safe volume you should be fine


----------



## kukkurovaca

A few initial notes and questions:

-On a power basis, seems pretty versatile. Running balanced on 2x voltage, more than enough power for the HD800. (I'm not sure yet whether I'd say it's an especially good combination, but the power is there.)
-However, not quite enough power to drive Fostex RP driver based headphones (Argon, in my case) well, at least in single-ended. I'd love to try this balanced, but my Argons aren't wired for that.
-Happily drives the MD+, of course
-On max output, according to the app, it's providing almost 2vrms, potentially pretty good for feeding an amp. I tried this setup for a while with my RSA SR-71A, and seemed to work quite well. 
-But, testing that setup did indicate to me that the amp section of the ES100 is probably holding it back a bit. (Would be great to see them come out with a larger version that has a beefier amp section and improved controls, and a volume display of some kind on the device would be sweet
-EQ works well (good for iSine users!), although the requirement to hold the preset name for four seconds or w/e in order to save the setting confused me at first. 

Questions:

-If you set EQ through the app, then plug the ES100 into a computer using a cable, does the EQ stay active?
-Adjusting the volume with the buttons is surprisingly difficult. Single tap makes minute, inaudible adjustemnents, while holding the button down tends to make large, hard-to-control changes. Is this something folks get used to, or do they just give up and control the volume from the app? : )


----------



## Mr.E (Nov 27, 2018)

shrimants said:


> usually if you hold play/pause (except while in a call) it activates google assistant. Still pretty iffy though, mine seems to require me to say OK Google twice or to hold play/pause on a mic/remote cabled headphone twice. The first time, it spends a while unlocking itself and google assistant times out. the second time it works perfect.
> 
> can someone give it a try? hold play/pause, see what happens?
> 
> holding play/pause on a wired mic during a call mutes the call, does this functionality already exist? Is there any hope of getting it remapped so play/pause during a call will mute and press/hold of play/pause will end call?



Looking on confirmation on mute functionally. I am also on conference calls (mobile and pc) and it would be convenient to have this done on the device rather than my phone/pc.

I looked at the user guide and didn't find anything... I just ordered one and now I'm thinking I may have jumped the gun...


----------



## rkw (Nov 27, 2018)

shrimants said:


> usually if you hold play/pause (except while in a call) it activates google assistant. Still pretty iffy though, mine seems to require me to say OK Google twice or to hold play/pause on a mic/remote cabled headphone twice. The first time, it spends a while unlocking itself and google assistant times out. the second time it works perfect.
> 
> can someone give it a try? hold play/pause, see what happens?
> 
> holding play/pause on a wired mic during a call mutes the call, does this functionality already exist? Is there any hope of getting it remapped so play/pause during a call will mute and press/hold of play/pause will end call?





Mr.E said:


> Looking on confirmation on mute functionally. I am also on conference calls (mobile and pc) and it would be convenient to have this done on the device rather than my phone/pc.
> 
> I looked at the user guide and didn't find anything... I just ordered one and now I'm thinking I may have jumped the gun...


Just tried it, and this is what I observed while connected on a call on Bluetooth:

Quick press on play/pause ends the call.
Long press on play/pause disconnects ES100 from Bluetooth, but the call remains connected on the phone itself.
In summary, the play/pause button does not mute the ES100 microphone. I would find it useful if I could mute/unmute without pulling out the phone.


----------



## Alphasoixante

kukkurovaca said:


> -If you set EQ through the app, then plug the ES100 into a computer using a cable, does the EQ stay active?



Yes.

I was also able to control the EQ settings and analog volume via the app while the es100 was connected to my PC. I am using latest firmware (I never checked on this functionality in the previous version).


----------



## Mr.E

rkw said:


> Just tried it, and this is what I observed while connected on a call on Bluetooth:
> 
> Quick press on play/pause ends the call.
> Long press on play/pause disconnects ES100 from Bluetooth, but the call remains connected on the phone itself.
> In summary, the play/pause button does not mute the ES100 microphone. I would find it useful if I could mute/unmute without pulling out the phone.



Thanks! Time to cancel my order.


----------



## Lurk650

Mr.E said:


> Thanks! Time to cancel my order.


I wouldn't cancel just yet as Radsone monitors this thread and updates the device with features, when possible, as they come up. Of course you could order again if the feature is ever added


----------



## jaymo

If that’s still the case, I really wish they would add a long press option to activate Siri. I don’t really care which button, but as so many of us use the device to be wireless AND keep the phone in a bag or pocket, making calls / reading texts / emails via Siri would be a real bonus. Android users may disagree, I guess...


----------



## Mr.E

Lurk650 said:


> I wouldn't cancel just yet as Radsone monitors this thread and updates the device with features, when possible, as they come up. Of course you could order again if the feature is ever added



Thanks for the suggestion but I've already cancelled the order.

To the folks at Radsone. Please update so that folks can mute the mic right from the ES100 (or future devices)! Could be others lurking on this thread waiting for this feature before they place their orders


----------



## mhoopes

jaymo said:


> If that’s still the case, I really wish they would add a long press option to activate Siri. I don’t really care which button, but as so many of us use the device to be wireless AND keep the phone in a bag or pocket, making calls / reading texts / emails via Siri would be a real bonus. Android users may disagree, I guess...


+1 for Siri activation from the ES100. However, I'd prefer it was activated with a double-click of the power button, same as the FiiO BTR3.
I'd like to reserve the medium long press for a pause function that also engages Ambient mode.


----------



## evolutiontheory

Has anyone done testing with ES100 and DT1770? Is ES100 enough to drive the 250ohms in a DT1770?
I have done some research and a few members here have provided helpful directions. 

But I am a bit confused with the 2.5mm vs 3.5mm power outputs. As I understand the DT1770 is an unbalanced headphone and will be driven by the 3.5mm output of ES100. Is this correct? Or will I be able to leverage the higher output of the 2.5mm output even if the headphones are unbalanced? 

Thanks!


----------



## kukkurovaca

evolutiontheory said:


> Has anyone done testing with ES100 and DT1770? Is ES100 enough to drive the 250ohms in a DT1770?
> I have done some research and a few members here have provided helpful directions.
> 
> But I am a bit confused with the 2.5mm vs 3.5mm power outputs. As I understand the DT1770 is an unbalanced headphone and will be driven by the 3.5mm output of ES100. Is this correct? Or will I be able to leverage the higher output of the 2.5mm output even if the headphones are unbalanced?



You can't use the balanced output without balanced cabling on your headphones. You can adapt balanced headphones to single-ended amps, but not single-ended headphones to balanced amps. 

I didn't try my HD800 (which are a little harder to drive, power spec-wise, than the DT1770) on the single-ended output of the ES100, but I can do so later on.


----------



## Lurk650

evolutiontheory said:


> Has anyone done testing with ES100 and DT1770? Is ES100 enough to drive the 250ohms in a DT1770?
> I have done some research and a few members here have provided helpful directions.
> 
> But I am a bit confused with the 2.5mm vs 3.5mm power outputs. As I understand the DT1770 is an unbalanced headphone and will be driven by the 3.5mm output of ES100. Is this correct? Or will I be able to leverage the higher output of the 2.5mm output even if the headphones are unbalanced?
> ...


I have the Amiron Home, same 250ohm/102db sensitivity. I have run them balanced from the ES100. Got enough volume but still wasn't that dynamic. Running them single ended I'm sure you will have a worse time unfortunately. The ES100 is for easier to drive gear.


----------



## evolutiontheory

kukkurovaca said:


> You can't use the balanced output without balanced cabling on your headphones. You can adapt balanced headphones to single-ended amps, but not single-ended headphones to balanced amps.
> 
> I didn't try my HD800 (which are a little harder to drive, power spec-wise, than the DT1770) on the single-ended output of the ES100, but I can do so later on.


Thanks. This explains why I could not find a 2.5mm to mini-XLR cable at all.


----------



## evolutiontheory

Lurk650 said:


> I have the Amiron Home, same 250ohm/102db sensitivity. I have run them balanced from the ES100. Got enough volume but still wasn't that dynamic. Running them single ended I'm sure you will have a worse time unfortunately. The ES100 is for easier to drive gear.


Thank you. So DT1770 is out of question.

For lower impedance headphones - iSine20 (which I am happy with on my iPhone) and a new NightOwl that I bought yesterday, how would you consider ES100 performance. I am new to all this (just trying to go for an upgrade from my M50s) and thus do not have an amp to compare against. So far I have been switching between my MacBook Pro and ES100 for audio sources.


----------



## Lurk650

evolutiontheory said:


> Thank you. So DT1770 is out of question.
> 
> For lower impedance headphones - iSine20 (which I am happy with on my iPhone) and a new NightOwl that I bought yesterday, how would you consider ES100 performance. I am new to all this (just trying to go for an upgrade from my M50s) and thus do not have an amp to compare against. So far I have been switching between my MacBook Pro and ES100 for audio sources.


Look at Meze 99 Classics or Neo's. Either would be an upgrade to the M50. Easy to drive out of the 3.5 and Meze offers balanced cables starting at $100. 99C's are my favorite closed back headphones.


----------



## evolutiontheory (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks for the inputs..
Two more follow up questions if I may
1) Other than the output power, will there be a difference in sound quality with the balanced output over unbalanced (for my iSine20 and NightOwls)
2) With respect to the sound quality how will these stack against FiiO Q5 for example? Just trying to understand whether I should put money into headphones or a good portable amp (What I wanted originally was a good bluetooth headphone!!).


----------



## chinmie

evolutiontheory said:


> Thanks for the inputs..
> Two more follow up questions if I may
> 1) Other than the output power, will there be a difference in sound quality with the balanced output over unbalanced (for my iSine20 and NightOwls)
> 2) With respect to the sound quality how will these stack against FiiO Q5 for example? Just trying to understand whether I should put money into headphones or a good portable amp (What I wanted originally was a good bluetooth headphone!!).



1. yes, the ES100 balanced and SE output have different separation quality to the sound

2. i haven't try the Q5, but i have tried the Xdsd and own a bluedac, and they do have a better SQ than the ES100, but in expense of bulkier weight, transport buttons, and microphone.


----------



## kukkurovaca

evolutiontheory said:


> Has anyone done testing with ES100 and DT1770? Is ES100 enough to drive the 250ohms in a DT1770?
> I have done some research and a few members here have provided helpful directions.
> 
> But I am a bit confused with the 2.5mm vs 3.5mm power outputs. As I understand the DT1770 is an unbalanced headphone and will be driven by the 3.5mm output of ES100. Is this correct? Or will I be able to leverage the higher output of the 2.5mm output even if the headphones are unbalanced?
> ...





kukkurovaca said:


> You can't use the balanced output without balanced cabling on your headphones. You can adapt balanced headphones to single-ended amps, but not single-ended headphones to balanced amps.
> 
> I didn't try my HD800 (which are a little harder to drive, power spec-wise, than the DT1770) on the single-ended output of the ES100, but I can do so later on.



Okay, trying this now, and it's definitely possible to drive the HD800 single-ended, but comfortably loud listening volumes are at 75-85% of the volume slider (with EQ off), meaning that there's not much headroom. So my guess for your DT1770 is that it would work in a pinch, but you wouldn't get the best results.


----------



## Rowethren

The 1x voltage 2.5mm jack has had the volume reduced massively in the latest update. Have to try and work out where I was before now lol...


----------



## darkwing

is there a poweroff timer on the ES100?


----------



## fljoe (Nov 29, 2018)

Just received my ES100 from amazon.com that I picked up during the lightening deal .. It is missing the LED on the front. Is this a new design?

Never mind ... I turned it ON and the LED appeared  .. Sorry for not noticing it earlier. I tried charging it and the LED never came on.


----------



## peter1480 (Nov 29, 2018)

fljoe said:


> Just received my ES100 from amazon.com that I picked up during the lightening deal .. It is missing the LED on the front. Is this a new design?



It only comes on when its working on mine. It's under the smoky plastic.


----------



## Alphasoixante (Nov 29, 2018)

fljoe said:


> Just received my ES100 from amazon.com that I picked up during the lightening deal .. It is missing the LED on the front. Is this a new design?



No. I would check that the LED isn't set to "off" in the LED menu.


----------



## fooey

I've not managed to read this thread in it's entirety but it seems most people are happy with battery life. I fully charged my unit (was showing 97%) which then dropped to the 92% within a few minutes  Listened to it for 3.5 hours after which it was showing 47%. This was using the latest firmware, Ldac, 4x oversampling  best sound quality and connected to ibasso it04 (balanced)  Does this sound on the low side?

BTW, I'm loving the sound, my at pha55bt doesn't get much airtime.


----------



## darkwing

fooey said:


> I've not managed to read this thread in it's entirety but it seems most people are happy with battery life. I fully charged my unit (was showing 97%) which then dropped to the 92% within a few minutes  Listened to it for 3.5 hours after which it was showing 47%. This was using the latest firmware, Ldac, 4x oversampling  best sound quality and connected to ibasso it04 (balanced)  Does this sound on the low side?
> 
> BTW, I'm loving the sound, my at pha55bt doesn't get much airtime.



those options you selected are battery drainers, for the size/weight of the unit, I think the ES100 battery is just fine

yup, the sound is great


----------



## Double C

Hi, Has anybody found a small Usb A to USB c adapter for plugging into a MacBook Air that would basically turn the es100 into a dragonfly type footprint?


----------



## Amber Rain

Double C said:


> Hi, Has anybody found a small Usb A to USB c adapter for plugging into a MacBook Air that would basically turn the es100 into a dragonfly type footprint?



Don't Apple sell those?


----------



## Double C

Amber Rain said:


> Don't Apple sell those?



They definitely sell some usb adapters. I was hoping to find a really small one that would basically turn this thing into a usb stick. Was checking to see if someone had already tried something like this on a MacBook Air. I'll most likely set off on this quest to find something by buying a bunch of adapters but wanted to check first.


----------



## Mouseman

Double C said:


> They definitely sell some usb adapters. I was hoping to find a really small one that would basically turn this thing into a usb stick. Was checking to see if someone had already tried something like this on a MacBook Air. I'll most likely set off on this quest to find something by buying a bunch of adapters but wanted to check first.


I've seen really short cables, but I looked online and didn't see a male/male "plug". I would be a little concerned about that, myself, since it would likely be pretty delicate.


----------



## Alphasoixante (Nov 30, 2018)

Double C said:


> They definitely sell some usb adapters. I was hoping to find a really small one that would basically turn this thing into a usb stick. Was checking to see if someone had already tried something like this on a MacBook Air. I'll most likely set off on this quest to find something by buying a bunch of adapters but wanted to check first.



If you are looking to make a "stick" (without a cable, I assume), you would need a dongle with USB-C male to Micro USB male. I've never heard of that type of adapter.


----------



## mhoopes (Nov 30, 2018)

The ES100 uses USB micro B. I'm guessing that the MacBook Air is USB-C.

I've used an inexpensive 1.2m cable with my Lenovo Windows laptop (USB-C) to the ES100 (USB micro B). I've also found that USB-C provides enough power to properly drive the FiiO E10K; many laptops give disappointing results for that unit when using their USB-A ports.

I don't recall the brand or model cable I have, but there are many out there.

[edit]: If you're looking to turn it into a stick, bear in mind what Brian May recently had to say on this subject:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BqdZhC5hfjh/


----------



## Double C

mhoopes said:


> The ES100 uses USB micro B. I'm guessing that the MacBook Air is USB-C.
> 
> I've used an inexpensive 1.2m cable with my Lenovo Windows laptop (USB-C) to the ES100 (USB micro B). I've also found that USB-C provides enough power to properly drive the FiiO E10K; many laptops give disappointing results for that unit when using their USB-A ports.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry...my mistake. I don't actually have the ES100 in my possession yet and I incorrectly assumed it was USB C input. My MacBook Air is circa 2017 so it has the USB A. So I guess USB A male to USB B male in a very small adapter. I'll look around to see if anyone actually makes something like this.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Double C said:


> I'm sorry...my mistake. I don't actually have the ES100 in my possession yet and I incorrectly assumed it was USB C input. My MacBook Air is circa 2017 so it has the USB A. So I guess USB A male to USB B male in a very small adapter. I'll look around to see if anyone actually makes something like this.



The ES100 does come with a short (couple of inches?) USB cable, FWIW. It's kind of adorable.


----------



## mhoopes

No worries! There are probably a few out there. L-Com is a manufacturer of some repute, and has this model.
http://www.l-com.com/usb-usb-adapter-micro-b-male-standard-a-male
You might look around and see if there are any that are shorter.


----------



## Double C

mhoopes said:


> No worries! There are probably a few out there. L-Com is a manufacturer of some repute, and has this model.
> http://www.l-com.com/usb-usb-adapter-micro-b-male-standard-a-male
> You might look around and see if there are any that are shorter.



Cool! I'll start here. Thanks!


----------



## Rowethren

I had forzaaudioworks.com make me a custom short micro usb to usb C so I could use my Mojo with my Oneplus 3T; works a treat! I think it was about €70 but it is cool having one the exact length you need so there is no unnecessary overhang.


----------



## navii

Silly question I think...

I want to use the single ended 3.5mm connection as a line out to my home stereo amplifier. Is this unit powerful enough for it? Or is it underpowered for a preamp? I heard that 2.2Vrms is the standard output for preamps, but this unit is only 1.1Vrms.


----------



## rkw

Double C said:


> I'm sorry...my mistake. I don't actually have the ES100 in my possession yet and I incorrectly assumed it was USB C input. My MacBook Air is circa 2017 so it has the USB A. So I guess USB A male to USB B male in a very small adapter. I'll look around to see if anyone actually makes something like this.





kukkurovaca said:


> The ES100 does come with a short (couple of inches?) USB cable, FWIW. It's kind of adorable.


Yep, the ES100 comes with a short cable you can use (USB A to micro-USB). No need to purchase one separately.


----------



## CactusPete23 (Nov 30, 2018)

Alphasoixante said:


> If you are looking to make a "stick" (without a cable, I assume), you would need a dongle with USB-C male to Micro USB male. I've never heard of that type of adapter.


Think this would work...  https://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-3-1-Ty...h=item3d5b511159:g:HLkAAOSwxEtal7zu:rk:5:pf:0

 But, I like the flexabiity, stress relief that a short cable gives.  Directly connected a bump can damage socket on the es100, or the computer...

OOPS, see that you are not comming from USB-c....  Might be useful for other folks with Android phones, or newer devices with USB C...


----------



## CactusPete23 (Nov 30, 2018)

navii said:


> Silly question I think...
> 
> I want to use the single ended 3.5mm connection as a line out to my home stereo amplifier. Is this unit powerful enough for it? Or is it underpowered for a preamp? I heard that 2.2Vrms is the standard output for preamps, but this unit is only 1.1Vrms.



Think it will be fine direct to your home amp.  You may even find it sounds better at something less than full output.


----------



## Ocelitgol

fooey said:


> I've not managed to read this thread in it's entirety but it seems most people are happy with battery life. I fully charged my unit (was showing 97%) which then dropped to the 92% within a few minutes  Listened to it for 3.5 hours after which it was showing 47%. This was using the latest firmware, Ldac, 4x oversampling  best sound quality and connected to ibasso it04 (balanced)  Does this sound on the low side?
> 
> BTW, I'm loving the sound, my at pha55bt doesn't get much airtime.


oh....the battery estimation is quite strange. If I'm correct, it drains really fast until 20% or so...and then it lasts like forever. I measured around 13hrs play with 3.5mm and LDAC


----------



## dweaver

Anyone experience a rattle in their ES100? Sounds like some is loose inside it. But it still works. Thinking I need to send it back.


----------



## neatokino

dweaver said:


> Anyone experience a rattle in their ES100? Sounds like some is loose inside it. But it still works. Thinking I need to send it back.


I had that problem with the first ES 100 I bought.  And it was accompanied by issues with the on/off button and intermittent bluetooth connection issues.  I had bought on Amazon, returned it, ordered another, and have had no problems since (about a month).  These devices are terrific in what they do, and I am happy now,  but their build quality isn't necessarily great.


----------



## Alphasoixante

Today I learned that the battery meter in the app is also a button. I have been grumbling to myself recently because I couldn't fathom why the unit would restart (or power on if it was off) whenever it was plugged in. I had no idea that there was a way to change that behavior. I really do love this little thing and its app, even if the physical build quality needs improvement (clip tension, I'm looking at you!).


----------



## Rowethren

Alphasoixante said:


> Today I learned that the battery meter in the app is also a button. I have been grumbling to myself recently because I couldn't fathom why the unit would restart (or power on if it was off) whenever it was plugged in. I had no idea that there was a way to change that behavior. I really do love this little thing and its app, even if the physical build quality needs improvement (clip tension, I'm looking at you!).



That is amazing! I kept finding it really irritating when I got home and plugged it in to charge that it would turn itself back on. Problem solved!


----------



## allaces305

I'm almost convinced that the battery meter on the app is always off.. It's all over the place... Sometimes it says 80% and then in like 5min. 72%... Then back up again to 76% and so on.... But I'm getting great battery life from the unit... Is anyone else experiencing this issue...btw I'm on Android and I'm software 2.0.1 should I return my unit or is this normal??


----------



## MisterMudd

allaces305 said:


> I'm almost convinced that the battery meter on the app is always off.. It's all over the place... Sometimes it says 80% and then in like 5min. 72%... Then back up again to 76% and so on.... But I'm getting great battery life from the unit... Is anyone else experiencing this issue...btw I'm on Android and I'm software 2.0.1 should I return my unit or is this normal??


Normal. I've had mine for several months, not updated to latest software and it is the same. Still good battery life. I just don't pay the battery meter any attention.lol


----------



## allaces305

MisterMudd said:


> Normal. I've had mine for several months, not updated to latest software and it is the same. Still good battery life. I just don't pay the battery meter any attention.lol


Yeah I stopped trying to pay attention to it but I have sorts of an OCD with audio equipment and electronics in general so I wish that eventually they would get this right but overall the EarStudio ES100 is an amazing device... The sound quality and it's features are unmatched for a Bluetooth module..


----------



## birdman

dweaver said:


> Anyone experience a rattle in their ES100? Sounds like some is loose inside it. But it still works. Thinking I need to send it back.


Mine rattles, too. It works fine, so I've just ignored it.


----------



## allaces305

birdman said:


> Mine rattles, too. It works fine, so I've just ignored it.


Yeah I just tested mines and when I put it up to my ear and shook it I heard some rattle... Maybe that's just the plastic buttons??? It works perfect so I'm not worried at all...


----------



## Luigi Milazzo

Wow, the pinnacle p1 now really sings in balanced mode. Now the problem is to find an open headphone that sound so good... i found the Massdrop hd58x so disappointing and even worse when amped through es100 and other sources. I really like the sound of srh940, so solid and sculpted, and i want to use them only with the radsone. Any suggestion?


----------



## Hanesu

Let`s start a new series: "Make your ES100 look nicer!"


----------



## allaces305

stormers said:


> oh....the battery estimation is quite strange. If I'm correct, it drains really fast until 20% or so...and then it lasts like forever. I measured around 13hrs play with 3.5mm and LDAC


Bro... Yes just like that for me also... The app is kinda all over the place between 80% to 20% ...I don't even want to say that because it changes all the time but what I can say for real 100% is that when it reaches like 20% it lasts forever.


----------



## allaces305

dweaver said:


> Anyone experience a rattle in their ES100? Sounds like some is loose inside it. But it still works. Thinking I need to send it back.


Yeah mines has it too but it works perfect...I think it's a button rattle...I only hear this rattle when I place it up to my ear... I'm not worried about it because the unit seams solid and it's working great..


----------



## Trapok

Hanesu said:


> Let`s start a new series: "Make your ES100 look nicer!"


Nicer, hummm


----------



## Hanesu (Dec 3, 2018)

Trapok said:


> Nicer, hummm



Then make it nicer for your taste! 

"Nice" is a question of taste. Me, personally, I prefer graphic structures to grey plastic!


----------



## Julien

Sorry if answered but searched thread and couldn't find. I have an iPhone X and just got a pair of HiFiMan HE400i (ambivalent to the SQ but that is another story). Rated at 35 Ohms and I thought the iPhone could at least drive them. However using the Lighting dongle at full volume they are "background" loud. On my iPad they are closer to reference at full volume but still need more power. Looking at getting a BT amp to use and the ES100 looks interesting. Will this amp drive them to "reference" volume and have plenty of power?


----------



## kukkurovaca

Julien said:


> Sorry if answered but searched thread and couldn't find. I have an iPhone X and just got a pair of HiFiMan HE400i (ambivalent to the SQ but that is another story). Rated at 35 Ohms and I thought the iPhone could at least drive them. However using the Lighting dongle at full volume they are "background" loud. On my iPad they are closer to reference at full volume but still need more power. Looking at getting a BT amp to use and the ES100 looks interesting. Will this amp drive them to "reference" volume and have plenty of power?



I don't have those, but I do have Modhouse Argons (Fostex RP drivers), and based on that combo, I'd say you might be okay with the ES100 in balanced, but probably not single-ended.


----------



## Julien (Dec 3, 2018)

kukkurovaca said:


> I don't have those, but I do have Modhouse Argons (Fostex RP drivers), and based on that combo, I'd say you might be okay with the ES100 in balanced, but probably not single-ended.


Thanks for the response. However my HE400i's don't list as having a balance input. Is there a way to wire them for a balanced signal?

Also "might be okay..." sounds iffy. I know you can't say for sure but are there other BT amps that are far more powerful?


----------



## kukkurovaca

Julien said:


> Thanks for the response. However my HE400i's don't list as having a balance input. Is there a way to wire them for a balanced signal?
> 
> Also "might be okay..." sounds iffy. I know you can't say for sure but are there other BT amps that are far more powerful?



You should be able to get a balanced cable for them pretty easily, since they're dual-entry headphones. 

In terms of more powerful bluetooth amps -- yes, definitely, but the more powerful ones are going to be bulkier and probably the good ones will probably also be more expensive. E.g., look at the iFi xCAN or Fiio Q5.


----------



## dweaver

Julien said:


> Sorry if answered but searched thread and couldn't find. I have an iPhone X and just got a pair of HiFiMan HE400i (ambivalent to the SQ but that is another story). Rated at 35 Ohms and I thought the iPhone could at least drive them. However using the Lighting dongle at full volume they are "background" loud. On my iPad they are closer to reference at full volume but still need more power. Looking at getting a BT amp to use and the ES100 looks interesting. Will this amp drive them to "reference" volume and have plenty of power?


I own that headphone and the ES100 drives it comfortably as it is a fairly easy headphone to drive. But I am also using an S9 versus an apple phone.


----------



## Lurk650

If the 400i has the dual 2.5 inputs (which it should I believe, unless they switched up to 3.5) and you are in the US then I have a balanced cable I can send you for cheap ($20)


----------



## Julien

Lurk650 said:


> If the 400i has the dual 2.5 inputs (which it should I believe, unless they switched up to 3.5) and you are in the US then I have a balanced cable I can send you for cheap ($20)



Just checked and it is dual 2.5mm inputs on the ear cups (one on each ear cup). How long (or short) is the cable (like 3'/1M to 5'/1.5M) and Y with 2.5mm (not XLR)?


----------



## Lurk650

Julien said:


> Just checked and it is dual 2.5mm inputs on the ear cups (one on each ear cup). How long (or short) is the cable (like 3'/1M to 5'/1.5M) and Y with 2.5mm (not XLR)?


1.2m long. Picture in sale thread. Dual 2.5 to 2.5 TRRS

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hifiman-400i-balanced-cable-2-5-trrs.891996/


----------



## Julien

Lurk650 said:


> 1.2m long. Picture in sale thread. Dual 2.5 to 2.5 TRRS
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hifiman-400i-balanced-cable-2-5-trrs.891996/


OK I'll take it for $20 even though I have not ordered or completely decided on the ES100. PayPal?


----------



## Julien

Also I see you have a pair of HiFiMan phones. Are you driving them with the ES100 in balanced or unbalanced mode? What are the results?


----------



## Double C

Am loving this little gadget. Would be incredible if this could be used as a bluetooth transmitter for the hifi codecs like LDAC and aptx while connected to a computer.


----------



## Lurk650

Julien said:


> Also I see you have a pair of HiFiMan phones. Are you driving them with the ES100 in balanced or unbalanced mode? What are the results?


Yes PayPal.

I got the balanced cable for them but they use 3.5 connectors which I forgot, haven't gotten a cable yet for them. Right now I run them through my desktop setup (Burson DAC/El Amp) and they are great. I think I've tried them from my ES100 but not much, I can run them single ended tonight. Although, I think my balanced Amiron cable will work, can test that tonight as well.


----------



## Julien

Lurk650 said:


> Yes PayPal.
> 
> I got the balanced cable for them but they use 3.5 connectors which I forgot, haven't gotten a cable yet for them. Right now I run them through my desktop setup (Burson DAC/El Amp) and they are great. I think I've tried them from my ES100 but not much, I can run them single ended tonight. Although, I think my balanced Amiron cable will work, can test that tonight as well.


PM your PayPal address and I'll do a PayPal gift for $20. I have been reading the thread and going to buy. I have pair of UE11's that I use at the gym and see I can use them with a balanced MMCX cable.


----------



## MichaelYYZ

Yep! Mine started to rattle, too. So I took a spudger and carefully opened the ES100 up. It was the battery making the noise, which would not remain attached to the back cover via the double-sided tape provided. Since the tape still felt pretty sticky, I wiped the battery surface with isopropyl alcohol and reattached it to the tape. It’s been fine since and I hope it’ll stay this way. 



dweaver said:


> Anyone experience a rattle in their ES100? Sounds like some is loose inside it. But it still works. Thinking I need to send it back.


----------



## allaces305

fooey said:


> I've not managed to read this thread in it's entirety but it seems most people are happy with battery life. I fully charged my unit (was showing 97%) which then dropped to the 92% within a few minutes  Listened to it for 3.5 hours after which it was showing 47%. This was using the latest firmware, Ldac, 4x oversampling  best sound quality and connected to ibasso it04 (balanced)  Does this sound on the low side?
> 
> BTW, I'm loving the sound, my at pha55bt doesn't get much airtime.


I wouldn't trust that battery meter too much... I'm almost using the same settings you described and I'm getting the same results with the battery meter... Once it reaches about 30% and under it takes forever to run down... It's like the first 20% drains super fast but then it slows down and gives you great battery life...I have a feeling it's the app that has issues with the battery meter..I get over 10hrs easily and have never run out of power..


----------



## fljoe

Are majority of you on the 2.0.1 firmware or are you still sticking with Version 1.4.2? I do not have anything that supports Bluetooth 5.0 yet, so wondering if it is worthwhile to upgrade to 2.0.1 as it is not possible to downgrade anymore.


----------



## mhoopes

fljoe said:


> Are majority of you on the 2.0.1 firmware or are you still sticking with Version 1.4.2? I do not have anything that supports Bluetooth 5.0 yet, so wondering if it is worthwhile to upgrade to 2.0.1 as it is not possible to downgrade anymore.


I can't speak for others, but it appears that startup time has been shortened, which has been a positive for me. Double-precision equalization processing probably has improved objective quality, but my hearing is too chronologically-impaired to hear the difference - has someone else noticed, or measured? 

I have no regrets.


----------



## waynes world

mhoopes said:


> I can't speak for others, but it appears that startup time has been shortened, which has been a positive for me. .



Thanks - that would be a positive for me as well. Time to upgrade methinks.


----------



## kingdixon

I Used the device like 2 hours before i updated to the latest firmware 2.0.1,

The 2 hours were great, after the update it is still great but Using LDAC connected to WM1A, I got around three dropouts per an hour but they are very small, less than a second dropouts.

I see others had the same problem after update, I still can't decide if its annoying enough for me to revert to old firmware or not, but anyway i hope they fix it soon


----------



## geagle

@kingdixon be careful and double check what you are doing before reverting - Radsone said that if you're on FW 2 and later, you cannot revert to FW before 2 (so 1.x.x), or you'll brick the device


----------



## geagle

from their website :

"Warning
From the firmware v2.0 or later, ES100 supports Bluetooth 5.0 specification. Firmware update with the latest version v2.0 or later is available, but please note that reverting back to v1.4.2 or before  is not possible. Once you have it updated with v2.0 or later, DO NOT revert the firmware back to v1.4.2. The device will be bricked."


----------



## geagle

And I'm still on 1.4.2, myself


----------



## kingdixon

geagle said:


> @kingdixon be careful and double check what you are doing before reverting - Radsone said that if you're on FW 2 and later, you cannot revert to FW before 2 (so 1.x.x), or you'll brick the device



errrr, Thanks for the note !

I think most devices put such warning and nothing happens when you revert, but i wouldn't take the risk anyway ..

Will just wait for their update, i just hope they got our feedback about the dropouts.


----------



## mhoopes

kingdixon said:


> I Used the device like 2 hours before i updated to the latest firmware 2.0.1,
> 
> The 2 hours were great, after the update it is still great but Using LDAC connected to WM1A, I got around three dropouts per an hour but they are very small, less than a second dropouts.
> 
> I see others had the same problem after update, I still can't decide if its annoying enough for me to revert to old firmware or not, but anyway i hope they fix it soon


I do recall after updating that I had a temporary issue with LDAC on my Sony Blu-Ray UBP-X800 player in "Audio Quality" mode (990 Kb/s); it wasn't dropouts, though - it was some kind of warbling distortion. I switched to AAC on the Sony and had no issues.

Later on, I was noticing some unacceptable latency while streaming Netflix on AAC, so I tried LDAC again. It's been fine ever since. I can't say that the 2.0.1 firmware had anything to do with the earlier issue; perhaps it was a coincidence.

I do have a few other devices nearby that are broadcasting in that crowded 2.4 GHz band (my main ASUS Wi-Fi router, Xfinity Home Security router, Amazon Echo, Philips Hue hub, etc.), so perhaps there were some temporary issues negotiating a decent connection with the Sony. I'm going to see about moving a few of those devices further away from the Sony Blu-Ray player; it may have a less-than-ideal internal antenna setup.


----------



## B_Rich

I haven't followed this thread in a while but I made a desktop mount for my ES100 and thought I'd share if anyone was interesting in printing one.

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3264858


----------



## Pro-Jules

Hi

 I want to get this to replace a Chromecast Audio dongle for Qobuz and Spotify LDAC BT reception from my new Fiio M9.

Will there be an issue with having it attached to power (I presume micro usb) full time?

Or should I look at another device?

Many thanks


----------



## ClieOS

Couldn't find a right angled 2.5mm balanced plug that is small enough to my liking. So I settle with the smallest straight one I have and mod'ed it to the short FiiO mmcx cable.


----------



## atmosfearz (Dec 8, 2018)

Hello. Can anyone give me suggestion: is there's any point to overpay for ES100 (~115$) versus BTR3 (69$) for low impendance unblanaced headphones?


----------



## posnera

atmosfearz said:


> Hello. Can anyone give me suggestion: is there's any point to overpay for ES100 (~115$) versus BTR3 (69$) for low impendance unblanaced headphones?



The ES100 app is great.  It allows for equalizer settings from my iphone.


----------



## B_Rich

I agree, the ES100 app and EQ control is really what did it for me. I didn't just want a bluetooth adapter for my IE80's, I wanted to have full control of the EQ at the DAC level. The wireless is just a bonus. I'd get the ES100 but I could be biased.


----------



## Roll

atmosfearz said:


> Hello. Can anyone give me suggestion: is there's any point to overpay for ES100 (~115$) versus BTR3 (69$) for low impendance unblanaced headphones?



Na...

But I rather not drink coffee for a week and just spend the extra dollars for EarStudio ES100. 
The bonus with receiving updates on the Android software and having the 2.5mm Balanced Output is so worth over paying...


----------



## SubMash

Roll said:


> Na...
> 
> But I rather not drink coffee for a week and just spend the extra dollars for EarStudio ES100.
> The bonus with receiving updates on the Android software and having the 2.5mm Balanced Output is so worth over paying...


Depends on how low. If you have not enough voltage for high impedance headphones - its just not enough volume. If you have not enough current for low impedance - its distortion up to critical and background hiss, since volume have to be set very low. Or as a minimum Frequency Response skew due to higher Output Impedance.


----------



## atmosfearz

Thanks for help, I've ordered ES100 from Amazon today, but because of the really bad exchange rate nowadays I spent almost 125$ (for Russians it feels like 200$). This thing better be good


----------



## B_Rich

Looking back I'd actually pay $125 for this device. $100 is a great deal already, IMO.


----------



## dweaver

Great device worth the $130 I paid for mine.


----------



## mhoopes

B_Rich said:


> I agree, the ES100 app and EQ control is really what did it for me. I didn't just want a bluetooth adapter for my IE80's, I wanted to have full control of the EQ at the DAC level. The wireless is just a bonus. I'd get the ES100 but I could be biased.


+1 EQ is my favorite feature. Some may disagree (saying they think quality is degraded when using EQ), but that's not my experience. I'm seriously wishing for DAC-level EQ control for my wired setups (desktop, laptop, etc.). I'd rather configure EQ once in the DAC than multiple times in various player applications (if even available).


----------



## Devodonaldson

I'm really enjoying this thing. It used to be my workout Bluetooth, but will recent updates, it now is getting more use to to the USB DAC functionality with Android. It's my "at work for 12hrs, in my pocket" USB DAC. I enjoy the ability to eq and add a little extra bass drive to certain IEMs. Wired vs wired, I think I prefer the AK sound from the DAC over the more detailed offerings of my DFR.


----------



## kukkurovaca

mhoopes said:


> +1 EQ is my favorite feature. Some may disagree (saying they think quality is degraded when using EQ), but that's not my experience. I'm seriously wishing for DAC-level EQ control for my wired setups (desktop, laptop, etc.). I'd rather configure EQ once in the DAC than multiple times in various player applications (if even available).



Yeah, I would love to see Radsone put out a Q5 sized and priced device with beefed up amp section, line-out, and improved DSP/EQ options.


----------



## Devh (Dec 10, 2018)

kukkurovaca said:


> Yeah, I would love to see Radsone put out a Q5 sized and priced device with beefed up amp section, line-out, and improved DSP/EQ options.


 
Thats exactly what I want.  Im using my ES 100 with my home audio system fed into a tube pre-amp and its fantastic. Im using my M0 as my transmitter using LDAC and its  better than other combinations.  The EQ even though its limited doesn't color the sound like other DSPs on the market that I have tested and returned. Using a flat mic I was able fix some room acoustics issues which brought up the sound quality three folds without any degradation compromises. I only wish it had more flexibility.
 Its truly is a miracle product that is underrated and if it had either double the amount of EQ adjustment or a parametric I would pay what ever they asked. 
 I have experience with tuning DSPs going back to 2004 for car audio and the only DSP that I loved were those on the higher end Eclipse headunits which also didn't degrade SQ.
 It could be good impedance matching or some other factor but im fully satisfied at any price.


----------



## MisterMudd

Said it before, and will say it again. Best $100 I have ever spent on audio products. Period. Voodoo in a matchbox.


----------



## Arkelic

I have a pair of Audeze iSine 10s and I was wondering what is the best way of replicating the Cipher Cable EQ curve that Audeze posted. Would it be just creating a preset in the app and approximating their values to the preset values exposed on the columns or is there a more accurate method of just inputting X Hz @ Y dB


----------



## peonist

Devh said:


> Thats exactly what I want.  Im using my ES 100 with my home audio system fed into a tube pre-amp and its fantastic. Im using my M0 as my transmitter using LDAC and its  better than other combinations.  The EQ even though its limited doesn't color the sound like other DSPs on the market that I have tested and returned. Using a flat mic I was able fix some room acoustics issues which brought up the sound quality three folds without any degradation compromises. I only wish it had more flexibility.
> Its truly is a miracle product that is underrated and if it had either double the amount of EQ adjustment or a parametric I would pay what ever they asked.
> I have experience with tuning DSPs going back to 2004 for car audio and the only DSP that I loved were those on the higher end Eclipse headunits which also didn't degrade SQ.
> It could be good impedance matching or some other factor but im fully satisfied at any price.


Yes! Agree with your experiments. I'm using my ES 100 as a pre-amp for my power-amp and tall boy speakers. Source device is Galaxy Note 8 set to LDAC transmission. I'm not sure why this combinations show better quality sound than conventional hi-fi pre-amps with ten times price tag, but it is true. Also, it seems that EQ and Sound Control (DAC filters, DCT, ...) differences are more dramatic at the full range speakers, quite useful for fine tuning.


----------



## atmosfearz

Have you all just started trolling me after I ordered it because shipping from USA to Russia is so long?


----------



## phattrance

Just got my Radsone today, pretty impressive device. Since i use the iPhone XS max, are there any recommended settings?

Btw, is there a way to have the device shut down while plugging the charger in? Kinda annoying that it auto starts (from being off) when i plug in the charger.


----------



## allaces305

phattrance said:


> Just got my Radsone today, pretty impressive device. Since i use the iPhone XS max, are there any recommended settings?
> 
> Btw, is there a way to have the device shut down while plugging the charger in? Kinda annoying that it auto starts (from being off) when i plug in the charger.


Yes... Get the app and then press the battery meter which btw is not really reliable and accurate so hopefully a software update can help fix that... Once pressed scroll a bit down and you'll see 3 different options...I believe it's #2


----------



## Alphasoixante

phattrance said:


> Btw, is there a way to have the device shut down while plugging the charger in? Kinda annoying that it auto starts (from being off) when i plug in the charger.




Yes, please see my post #3378 on page 226. I was very happy to find these settings.


----------



## Rowethren

Yeah I was very happy when that was shown to me lol... Was a real pain, especially when I was home and using my phone to stream Spotify over Chromecast and it suddenly cuts out because I put my ES100 on charge.


----------



## phattrance

Is there a way to save custom edited equalizer? Im not able to find a save button. Everytime i do some changes and then choose another EQ my current settings are lost.


----------



## MisterMudd

phattrance said:


> Is there a way to save custom edited equalizer? Im not able to find a save button. Everytime i do some changes and then choose another EQ my current settings are lost.


Yes. Set the equalizer the way you would like it to sound, then press one of the four Pre Buttons at the very bottom. It also gives you the chance to save it with a custom name.


----------



## kukkurovaca

phattrance said:


> Is there a way to save custom edited equalizer? Im not able to find a save button. Everytime i do some changes and then choose another EQ my current settings are lost.



You have to long press on the name of the preset for several seconds. This confused the hell out of me at first, too.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Arkelic said:


> I have a pair of Audeze iSine 10s and I was wondering what is the best way of replicating the Cipher Cable EQ curve that Audeze posted. Would it be just creating a preset in the app and approximating their values to the preset values exposed on the columns or is there a more accurate method of just inputting X Hz @ Y dB



The ES100 doesn't have a parametric EQ (so far) so you can't just plug in the numbers from KMann's settings. You can get reasonably close, however, by scrutinizing one of the graphs for the cipher EQs and making similar adjustments on the graphical EQ that correspond to the graph. Here's an example:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aud...netic-earphones.818870/page-345#post-14194491


----------



## civciv

There is an upcoming lightning deal for ES100 on amazon and I would like to buy one.
But considering that this device is relatively old, should I wait for an updated model?


----------



## Lurk650

civciv said:


> There is an upcoming lightning deal for ES100 on amazon and I would like to buy one.
> But considering that this device is relatively old, should I wait for an updated model?


I wouldn't call this device old, at all. Also, they have no plans for an updated model.


----------



## kukkurovaca

civciv said:


> There is an upcoming lightning deal for ES100 on amazon and I would like to buy one.
> But considering that this device is relatively old, should I wait for an updated model?



...it's like, a year old?


----------



## civciv

kukkurovaca said:


> ...it's like, a year old?



Sure, a year old is old enough in technology area.


----------



## kukkurovaca

civciv said:


> Sure, a year old is old enough in technology area.



Yeah, but audio gear is much more niche than regular consumer electronics. Fewer units sold, slower refresh rate, especially for smaller manufacturers. (Although some manufacturers do iterate more frequently.)


----------



## Trapok

civciv said:


> Sure, a year old is old enough in technology area.


So, wait the new version with new tech.


----------



## civciv

Trapok said:


> So, wait the new version with new tech.



I guess, I will. Already have BTR3, wanted to use the ES100 in my car. I can wait.


----------



## peter123

Trapok said:


> So, wait the new version with new tech.



So please share your knowledge of what new tech this is and when it will be released......

Seriously, this device just got Bluetooth 5.0 support and have been continuously updated, I really can't see it missing any relevant features today.


----------



## civciv

peter123 said:


> So please share your knowledge of what new tech this is and when it will be released......
> 
> Seriously, this device just got Bluetooth 5.0 support and have been continuously updated, I really can't see it missing any relevant features today.



A newer DAC, higher resolution USB DAC feature, USB-C interface, a metal case (some people here complaint about the current case), improved button layout (another complaint subject also). 

Am I asking too much? I have just asked a simple question. If you don't know anything about possible updated version, just say you don't know. Is it really that hard?


----------



## p50kombi

civciv said:


> A newer DAC, higher resolution USB DAC feature, USB-C interface, a metal case (some people here complaint about the current case), improved button layout (another complaint subject also).
> 
> Am I asking too much? I have just asked a simple question. If you don't know anything about possible updated version, just say you don't know. Is it really that hard?



There is no successor in the pipeline anytime soon.
The prolem with Tech is you can wait forever, because there is always something you could be waiting for with current development.
I would say, if you don't like the radsone es100 as is, maybe try searching for something that matches it with the upgrades you just mentioned.
I don't think you will be seeing a new version of the es100 anytime soon.

My 2 cents, if you can get it at a good price, jump straight on it, you won't be dissapointed.
If you get it at full price...you won't be dissapointed.,,,
In short....you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## darkwing

the ES100 is a very good product, love the balanced output


----------



## civciv (Dec 12, 2018)

p50kombi said:


> There is no successor in the pipeline anytime soon.
> 
> I don't think you will be seeing a new version of the es100 anytime soon.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your answer. I have just wanted to know that.

I already know ES100's positive and negative sides and just wanted to know that if there will be a newer version in 1-2 months, I could wait.

So I guess, $75 for this device is a good deal.


----------



## IrishAudio

civciv said:


> A newer DAC, higher resolution USB DAC feature, USB-C interface, a metal case (some people here complaint about the current case), improved button layout (another complaint subject also).
> 
> Am I asking too much? I have just asked a simple question. If you don't know anything about possible updated version, just say you don't know. Is it really that hard?



The excellent developer has stated in this thread that they do not intend to update the ES100 until more compelling features demand it and it is not currently planned. It’s a good DAC, great app, great support, they have added LDAC and Bluetooth 5.0 since release, they have added many features to the app from requests made here. Great EQ. It’s balanced and you can increase the current and voltage and battery is still excellent. I’m driving HD650s without any problem. So, maybe folks are asking too much for an upgrade this soon.  Metal casings are often criticized for weaker wifi and Bluetooth interference in other products so I’m fine with a plastic casing, which also keeps it very light. I clip it to the headphone cord and don’t feel it at all. Would I prefer bigger buttons with different shapes and different placement? Yes. But, that’s really my only critique. 

Next in the pipeline is the ES200 which is NOT a replacement for the ES100. The ES200 is a small DAC that is not Bluetooth.  I’m hoping for a great dual internal DAC and suspect we will hear more about it very soon.


----------



## Julien

civciv said:


> Thank you for your answer. I have just wanted to know that.
> 
> I already know ES100's positive and negative sides and just wanted to know that if there will be a newer version in 1-2 months, I could wait.
> 
> So I guess, $75 for this device is a good deal.


Have one on order from Amazon for $100 is is about to ship. Just looked and don't see the $75 price. Is this about to happen or is it over? Should I cancel and wait a couple of days?


----------



## civciv (Dec 12, 2018)

Julien said:


> Have one on order from Amazon for $100 is is about to ship. Just looked and don't see the $75 price. Is this about to happen or is it over? Should I cancel and wait a couple of days?



I have been tracking the ES100 on Keepa and they have just e-mailed me about the upcoming lightning deals on amazon.com and amazon.de

It says that deal will start on amazon.com at 12.12.2018 20:40 (Eastern Standart Time)

https://keepa.com/#!product/1-B078H4YD2L


----------



## Julien

civciv said:


> I have been tracking the ES100 on Keepa and they have just e-mailed me about the upcoming lightning deals on amazon.com and amazon.de
> 
> It says that deal will start on amazon.com at 12.12.2018 20:40 (Eastern Standart Time)
> 
> https://keepa.com/#!product/1-B078H4YD2L


WOW, this has me perplexed. Do you know how long the sale will last (24 hours at least)?


----------



## phattrance

Have anyone tried to add a magnet to the clip? So that they can easily can add the device anywhere they want on their t-shirt? Like an  magnet on the clip and another magnet under the t-shirt


----------



## civciv

Julien said:


> WOW, this has me perplexed. Do you know how long the sale will last (24 hours at least)?




Previous sales lasted about 6 hours. I guess these will be the same.


----------



## peter123

civciv said:


> A newer DAC, higher resolution USB DAC feature, USB-C interface, a metal case (some people here complaint about the current case), improved button layout (another complaint subject also).
> 
> Am I asking too much? I have just asked a simple question. *If you don't know anything about possible updated version, just say you don't know. Is it really that hard?*



Jeez, that's my point exactly! 

I'd guess you either quoted the wrong post or misread my post completely .....


----------



## monsieurfromag3 (Dec 12, 2018)

civciv said:


> Thank you for your answer. I have just wanted to know that.
> 
> I already know ES100's positive and negative sides and just wanted to know that if there will be a newer version in 1-2 months, I could wait.
> 
> So I guess, $75 for this device is a good deal.


I love the ES100, and at the same time I get that it’s tempting to wait a little for an upgrade, either from Radsone or another brand, especially since you have a BTR3 already.

Shanling will soon (early 2019) release their up2, no balanced output but it seems they want to do something high-quality with top single-ended performance.

Aëdle are also working on their BT receiver, an aluminum medallion, best of the best on the looks front (no one can compete design-wise), but for now with MMCX connectors only; they will probably release the same device with 3.5mm output soon. AptX HD, possibly LDAC too since they are about to release the VK-X headphones with both codecs integrated and an integrated AKM dac/amp, plus AAC and regular aptX.

Radsone for me have kept their advance on the competition, even on products released at a later time, thanks to the wide range of supported codecs, excellent app, great SQ, balanced output, not to mention their incredible dedication to the community and relentless upgrade drive, proved once again by the recent addition of BT 5.0. Shanling, a year on, still feel like they have to resort to underhanded digs on the ES100 to promote their upcoming gizmo.


----------



## grininja

Is it just in my imagination that after updating firmware to version 2.0.1 the connecting time is faster but the max volume is lower?


----------



## phattrance

Does anyone know why the device wont turn off when im plugging in the charger  and have chosen the "auto power when charger connected" feature in the power options? Using firmware 2.  I still can get sound out of the headset even thos the charger is plugged in.


----------



## Trapok

peter123 said:


> So please share your knowledge of what new tech this is and when it will be released......
> 
> Seriously, this device just got Bluetooth 5.0 support and have been continuously updated, I really can't see it missing any relevant features today.


I was a bit cynical, I have the Es100 and really happy with it.


----------



## berzerk428

using the high voltage mode of the ES100 really drives my AKG N5005 to the limit in terms of volume, I love it.

I sometimes switch back to normal voltage mode because it doesnt drain the battery as fast, but it wont take long until I have to switch back because I end up cranking up the volume and going into overdrive which results in distorted bass.. I asked a while back but I'm still curious, anyone else using high voltage mode with their IEM?


----------



## phattrance

Is the battery supposed to be this bad after one hour of use only (connected to my iPhone XS Max). Firmware is 2.0.1.

Am i doing something wrong with the usage?


----------



## Mouseman

phattrance said:


> Is the battery supposed to be this bad after one hour of use only (connected to my iPhone XS Max). Firmware is 2.0.1.
> 
> Am i doing something wrong with the usage?


You have it set to 2x current. That's going to chew up battery pretty quickly.


----------



## MisterMudd

phattrance said:


> Is the battery supposed to be this bad after one hour of use only (connected to my iPhone XS Max). Firmware is 2.0.1.
> 
> Am i doing something wrong with the usage?


Don't trust the battery meter. My own experience, as well as you searching through the thread, will indicate that the battery meter is not all that reliable.  Regardless of what it shows, you will get some long battery life out of it. No sweat.


----------



## rkw

civciv said:


> just wanted to know that if there will be a newer version in 1-2 months


Radsone hasn't said anything about a new version. Follow Radsone developments on their Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/radsoneinc/. Certainly it wouldn't be so soon. The ES100 only started to be sold directly in Europe (through Amazon) this summer.


----------



## kingdixon

Hey guys,

I have a question , sorry if it has been addressed before,

When connecting to an android device, are there any settings on the app that can be saved to the es100 device itself like equalizer or whatever sound control settings.

So it can be used on other devices without the app.

Or to use the any settings got to be connected to any ios or android devices  with the app installed ?


----------



## Devh

I found a little gem I would like to share. On Radsone's Facebook page they link to a review for the ES 100. 
https://primeaudio.org/earstudio-es100-review/

 In the review they mention there are plans for a parametric EQ in a future update.  If they can make this happen then it would be a game changer for me. 
 In order for me to get the same level of performance in SQ for my home audio system in a DSP/DAC I would have to spend north of  $1k  and even then they don't have LDAC yet. 
 I don't think any other upcoming competitive device will be in competition with the ES 100 because its as if someone in the future sent this device into the present. 

  This little device makes a great source that has dynamics that are only seen on much bigger more expensive units.


----------



## Lurk650

berzerk428 said:


> using the high voltage mode of the ES100 really drives my AKG N5005 to the limit in terms of volume, I love it.
> 
> I sometimes switch back to normal voltage mode because it doesnt drain the battery as fast, but it wont take long until I have to switch back because I end up cranking up the volume and going into overdrive which results in distorted bass.. I asked a while back but I'm still curious, anyone else using high voltage mode with their IEM?


I believe I have mine set to 2x current in balanced but even at 1x there is no absolutely no change in volume. You have the source level maxed out, correct? I have the AKG N5005 and no matter which setting of voltage I never hear distorted bass. I listen to mine loud but maybe you listen way louder or something, in which case you need to be careful lol.


----------



## Lurk650

Devh said:


> I found a little gem I would like to share. On Radsone's Facebook page they link to a review for the ES 100.
> https://primeaudio.org/earstudio-es100-review/
> 
> In the review they mention there are plans for a parametric EQ in a future update.  If they can make this happen then it would be a game changer for me.
> ...


LOL, that's @crabdog 's review


----------



## berzerk428 (Dec 12, 2018)

Lurk650 said:


> I believe I have mine set to 2x current in balanced but even at 1x there is no absolutely no change in volume. You have the source level maxed out, correct? I have the AKG N5005 and no matter which setting of voltage I never hear distorted bass. I listen to mine loud but maybe you listen way louder or something, in which case you need to be careful lol.



thanks for your feedback, I do always have the source/note9 volume maxed and adjust only the ES100 volume. When I switch from balanced x1 to balanced x2 voltage I get a pretty big change in volume levels, interesting that this doesnt happen for you..
also, it's not just the bass that gets distorted, I dont know if distorted is the right term, but it's a case where the companion app will say 'overdrive' and at some point the music just looses resolution and clarity and treble and bass get kind of distorted or smeared. it doesnt happen with all tracks, some tracks will be sufficiently loud in 1x mode without maxing out the volume. maybe I have to use musicbee to normalize (I think thats what its called) the volume across my collection so I get equal volume everywhere..
I do listen too loud sometimes, have done that too many times in my youth and ruined my hearing a bit, so I'm probably a bit deaf ^^


----------



## phattrance

Mouseman said:


> You have it set to 2x current. That's going to chew up battery pretty quickly.



Hm, are you sure that its because of the 2x current the battery is draining quickly? Any other features?


----------



## HiFlight

kingdixon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a question , sorry if it has been addressed before,
> 
> ...



The settings established via the app will be "remembered" by the ES100 when used without the app until you once again make changes via the app.


----------



## kingdixon

HiFlight said:


> The settings established via the app will be "remembered" by the ES100 when used without the app until you once again make changes via the app.



Ye, i understand that this is true for using es100 with the same device, but to make sure you got my question, i mean after connecting to android and altering the settings, disconnect it and use it for instance with wm1a ( a device without apps support ) are there any settings remembered ?


----------



## kingdixon

Thats one amazing little app,

I just downloaded it, connected to android and to my wm1a dap same time, i could definitley play from wm1a and settings i change on the app is reflected on music played from wm1a, even when i disconnect from android, the same settings still applied to wm1a.

So i guess the settings is definitley saved to the device memory, i tried the equalizer, voltage and ambient setting, they are saved .. i guess the rest will also.


----------



## Lurk650

berzerk428 said:


> thanks for your feedback, I do always have the source/note9 volume maxed and adjust only the ES100 volume. When I switch from balanced x1 to balanced x2 voltage I get a pretty big change in volume levels, interesting that this doesnt happen for you..
> also, it's not just the bass that gets distorted, I dont know if distorted is the right term, but it's a case where the companion app will say 'overdrive' and at some point the music just looses resolution and clarity and treble and bass get kind of distorted or smeared. it doesnt happen with all tracks, some tracks will be sufficiently loud in 1x mode without maxing out the volume. maybe I have to use musicbee to normalize (I think thats what its called) the volume across my collection so I get equal volume everywhere..
> I do listen too loud sometimes, have done that too many times in my youth and ruined my hearing a bit, so I'm probably a bit deaf ^^


I will double check tonight. Also, I believe its been covered that 2x just allows for a bit higher volume and doesn't change any type of Gain to increase volume. My ES100 volume is always about -23 or -20 db with the AKG. Are you using EQ as well with a lowered Preamp to prevent clipping?


----------



## IrishAudio

kingdixon said:


> Thats one amazing little app,
> 
> I just downloaded it, connected to android and to my wm1a dap same time, i could definitley play from wm1a and settings i change on the app is reflected on music played from wm1a, even when i disconnect from android, the same settings still applied to wm1a.
> 
> So i guess the settings is definitley saved to the device memory, i tried the equalizer, voltage and ambient setting, they are saved .. i guess the rest will also.



Yes, settings save to the device so you actually don’t need to ever open the app after setup. But, I’m always in there tinkering with something.


----------



## berzerk428 (Dec 13, 2018)

Lurk650 said:


> I will double check tonight. Also, I believe its been covered that 2x just allows for a bit higher volume and doesn't change any type of Gain to increase volume. My ES100 volume is always about -23 or -20 db with the AKG. Are you using EQ as well with a lowered Preamp to prevent clipping?



all I can say is that in my case the increase in volume isnt minor at all, it's very noticeable. I don't have much knowledge when it comes to audio hardware besides what I've gathered over the years following threads on head-fi but giving the amp more power to work with must have some kind of effect I'm assuming. not using any preamp/tailored eq to avoid clipping, I havent experimented much since increasing the voltage seems to solve all the problems I encounter with lower voltage, 1x voltage ends up messy on higher volumes, 2x voltage allows me to crank it up as high as I want without any loss in quality whatsoever - I just want to avoid damaging the N5005/ES100, and the warning message isnt exactly comforting : )


----------



## Julien (Dec 13, 2018)

civciv said:


> Previous sales lasted about 6 hours. I guess these will be the same.


If it went on Flash sale for $75 at 8:40PM EST then it didn't last longer than 6 hours. I just checked at 4:05AM EST and it is listed at $100. Did it go on sale?


----------



## civciv

Julien said:


> If it went on Flash sale for $75 at 10:40PM EST then it didn't last 6 hours. I just checked at 4:05AM EST and it is listed at $100.



It lasted for 6 hours. If you open the Keepa link and zoom to the red lightning deal dot, yo can see it.


----------



## phattrance

Can someone explain to me what the 2x current (3.5mm) does? Does it make the sound better? Or is it just for getting higher volume?


----------



## IrishAudio

phattrance said:


> Can someone explain to me what the 2x current (3.5mm) does? Does it make the sound better? Or is it just for getting higher volume?



My understanding is that increasing the current drives the drivers and that voltage drives the volume. High volume with low current would result in drivers not being pushed to their maximum so dynamic range would be impacted (e.g. flat bass). 

EarStudio told me that current doesn’t increase in balanced mode when you go from 1x to 2x voltage. Current doubles in single mode but doesn’t increase further when you move to balanced. Balanced only increases voltage which only impacts volume. So, if the volume is sufficient at 1x in balanced mode then no need to double the voltage and increase battery drain. 

What I don’t know is the maximum output of the current for the ES100 to know if it is maximizing the range of the drivers in my HD650s. 

An electrical engineer may have a better description.


----------



## kukkurovaca

phattrance said:


> Can someone explain to me what the 2x current (3.5mm) does? Does it make the sound better? Or is it just for getting higher volume?





IrishAudio said:


> My understanding is that increasing the current drives the drivers and that voltage drives the volume. High volume with low current would result in drivers not being pushed to their maximum so dynamic range would be impacted (e.g. flat bass).
> 
> EarStudio told me that current doesn’t increase in balanced mode when you go from 1x to 2x voltage. Current doubles in single mode but doesn’t increase further when you move to balanced. Balanced only increases voltage which only impacts volume. So, if the volume is sufficient at 1x in balanced mode then no need to double the voltage and increase battery drain.
> 
> ...



Speaking generally, increasing current is good for low-impedance hard-to-drive headphones (like planars), while increasing voltage is good for high-impedance hard-to-drive headphones (like 300ohm+ Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic, etc.)


----------



## phattrance

IrishAudio said:


> My understanding is that increasing the current drives the drivers and that voltage drives the volume. High volume with low current would result in drivers not being pushed to their maximum so dynamic range would be impacted (e.g. flat bass).
> 
> EarStudio told me that current doesn’t increase in balanced mode when you go from 1x to 2x voltage. Current doubles in single mode but doesn’t increase further when you move to balanced. Balanced only increases voltage which only impacts volume. So, if the volume is sufficient at 1x in balanced mode then no need to double the voltage and increase battery drain.
> 
> ...




Oh, so it doesnt have to do anything with sound quality? My in-ear have 16ohm, so they dont need that much power. Should i go with 2x or 1x?  How big is the battery drainage between 1x and 2x?


----------



## SubMash

phattrance said:


> Can someone explain to me what the 2x current (3.5mm) does? Does it make the sound better? Or is it just for getting higher volume?


Double current uses 2 amps instead of 1. It makes higher Frequency response error (it's a sum of both amplifiers errors), but it's negligible. It also makes lower output impedance which with low impedance headphones becomes important (significant frequency response distortion could be decreased) and also makes 2x lower current demand per amplifier, so decreases harmonic distortions and decreases chance of hitting horrible distortion if amplifier circuit will be overloaded.

Balanced output though better since it uses one amp for left and another for right ear. It gets same perks, but also noise cancelling and no FR error addition.

Anyway, use balanced whenever you can. And use double current if you don't want to save battery.


----------



## SubMash

phattrance said:


> Oh, so it doesnt have to do anything with sound quality? My in-ear have 16ohm, so they dont need that much power. Should i go with 2x or 1x?  How big is the battery drainage between 1x and 2x?


Use 2x. Or better switch to balanced.


----------



## phattrance

SubMash said:


> Use 2x. Or better switch to balanced.


Thx for the reply. Unfortunately my in-ear only have 3,5mm plug, so they don’t support unbalanced cables. 

Do you know how much more battery the 2x uses compared with the 1x?


----------



## B_Rich

So I know I've been praising the crap out of the ES100 lately, but I've ran into a problem. When I power on the device, I get a nasty click and pop right when the turn-on music starts, and when it ends. I also get the nasty click-pop when I press Play/Pause. Has anyone else experienced this issue? It happens on both bluetooth and USB/DAC modes. I'm using the ES100 with Sennheiser IE80's if that makes any difference (although the issue also happens on my Samsung IEM's).


----------



## SubMash

phattrance said:


> Thx for the reply. Unfortunately my in-ear only have 3,5mm plug, so they don’t support unbalanced cables.
> 
> Do you know how much more battery the 2x uses compared with the 1x?


I don't remember, numbers were posted long time ago here. I have impression it's around 10%


----------



## IrishAudio

phattrance said:


> Oh, so it doesnt have to do anything with sound quality? My in-ear have 16ohm, so they dont need that much power. Should i go with 2x or 1x?  How big is the battery drainage between 1x and 2x?



If the current is not sufficient to fully drive the drivers, it will impact sound quality.  

I would suggest to test songs between x1 and x2 current. If you cannot tell the difference, x1 should be suitable. At the end of the day, we should trust our own ears and just enjoy the music.


----------



## ebrandon (Dec 13, 2018)

I just got my es100 today from the $75 Amazon sale.  Have been curious about this device for quite a while.

So far, I'm very impressed.  SQ is excellent, and I love all the options in the very well designed companion app.  Lots of fun experimentation & listening ahead!

This is the first device I've had that has a balanced output jack, so I'd like to give that a try.

Here is my question.  From the following list of headphones, which one would most worth trying out in balanced mode?
Factors include:
- Likely to sound better in balanced mode than unbalanced
- Balanced cable would be relatively easy & cheap to acquire

I have easy to drive:
- Etymotic ER4XR
- EMU Teak
- HE400s

I have hard to drive:
- Audio Technica r70x

I'd also be grateful if you can recommend where to get a relatively inexpensive, fairly good, cable that would be compatible with the es100 2.5mm jack and one of my headphones.

Thanks!


----------



## kukkurovaca

ebrandon said:


> Here is my question. From the following list of headphones, which one would most worth trying out in balanced mode?
> Factors include:
> - Likely to sound better in balanced mode than unbalanced
> - Balanced cable would be relatively easy & cheap to acquire
> ...



Certainly harder to drive will benefit more than easier to drive from the added power.

Beyond the added power, the effects of balanced are pretty subtle. You may notice a small difference in soundstage presentation b/c of the increased channel separation.


----------



## rkw

ebrandon said:


> IHere is my question.  From the following list of headphones, which one would most worth trying out in balanced mode?
> Factors include:
> - Likely to sound better in balanced mode than unbalanced
> - Balanced cable would be relatively easy & cheap to acquire
> ...


Definitely the ATH-R70x would benefit the most from balanced mode. It is 470 ohms and reviews say that it needs a good amount of power. I'd guess that the ES100 doesn't drive it adequately in single-ended mode, and just enough in balanced mode.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 14, 2018)

ebrandon said:


> I just got my es100 today from the $75 Amazon sale.  Have been curious about this device for quite a while.
> 
> So far, I'm very impressed.  SQ is excellent, and I love all the options in the very well designed companion app.  Lots of fun experimentation & listening ahead!
> 
> ...



I'm in the process of getting a balanced cable for my Massdrop Plus Universal IEM (and I very nearly bought the ER4XR instead btw! might still try them at point, I really enjoyed my Ety hf5)... They're my go-to choice when I'm on the go, as is the ES100, and I wanted a custom short cable anyway so it just made sense to try balanced.

I'm having ischa on Reddit build me an extension/adapter combo that adds length and converts to unbalanced 3.5mm... Your full size stuff might benefit more from going balanced, but are you gonna use it with the ES100 often? FWIW it should be fairly simple to get a balanced for any of them.

It would actually be slightly trickier for the ER4XR since they have a custom locking or custom keyed jacket around the MMCX connector IIRC, not everyone is gonna have that on hand but they're fairly cheap to get online if you're having someone do a custom job.


----------



## burrrcub

20% off right now on amazon once you clip the coupon


----------



## highlightshadow

Looks like a USA flash sale: 20% off http://a.co/fYx61fb


----------



## benoe

In the EQ can we set somehow the frequencies not just their db value? If not, is there any good way to "transform" per iem's eq data into ES100 eq settings?


----------



## Julien (Dec 14, 2018)

highlightshadow said:


> Looks like a USA flash sale: 20% off http://a.co/fYx61fb


Says $99 for me. Mine has shipped, here today so too late for me. I did get the 'Add to Gift Card' discount so I'm close. Wonder if I'm not shown the price since I ordered already? Are others seeing $75 now?


----------



## harpo1

Julien said:


> Says $99 for me. Mine has shipped, here today so too late for me. I did get the 'Add to Gift Card' discount so I'm close. Wonder if I'm not shown the price since I ordered already? Are others seeing $75 now?


You need to clip the coupon.


----------



## atmosfearz (Dec 14, 2018)

Hello everyone, received ES100 today. It's really good, fits well to my Takstars Pro82, thanks @BenF for suggestion. (They are really similar: producing great sound for a small amount of money and both have some problems with a build quality). I believe this thing would be so awesome in a full metal design, It would be a little bit heavier and everyone knows that:
_Weight is a sign of reliability. If it doesn't work, you can always hit him with it. (c) Boris the Blade_

Haven't updated firmware yet but I got some random disconnects today.
Have to mention that It works well even through USB and I don't have any noises from my "noisy" PC.


----------



## Impulse

Julien said:


> Says $99 for me. Mine has shipped, here today so too late for me. I did get the 'Add to Gift Card' discount so I'm close. Wonder if I'm not shown the price since I ordered already? Are others seeing $75 now?



Coupon box needs to be checkmarked (often takes two taps on mobile Chrome as of late, idk why), and then the discount shows up at checkout. The difference between this and a lightning sale or whatever is you can usually only use it once or buy one, hence why the call it a coupon. Still live for me...

I actually offered this to my sister who recently bought a pair of Q25 and she was like "nah I don't really need wireless"... SMH Guess I saved myself a Christmas gift.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 14, 2018)

atmosfearz said:


> Hello everyone, received ES100 today. It's really good, fits well to my Takstars Pro82, thanks @BenF for suggestion. (They are really similar: producing great sound for a small amount of money and both have some problems with a build quality). I believe this thing would be so awesome in a full metal design, It would be a little bit heavier and everyone knows that:
> _Weight is a sign of reliability. If it doesn't work, you can always hit him with it. (c) Boris the Blade_



I know that was partially tongue in cheek but it keeps coming up and I for one disagree. I don't need any more weight hanging from my shirt or collar at all, and a metal case with bad RF or a glass one for better RF isn't necessarily gonna make it more durable... Metal dents and scratches, and glass just shatters, neither absorbs an impact as well as plastic.

Maybe this has become a pet peeve of mine since it comes up across so many different hobbies (from headphones and phones to camera lenses even), but I really do think we've over fetishised the in-hand feel of metal to the point where it's often form over function. It could certainly have better feeling buttons even with the plastic build tho. Keep it plastic fantastic EarStudio!


----------



## atmosfearz

Impulse said:


> I know that was partially tongue in cheek but it keeps coming up and I for one disagree. I don't need any more weight hanging from my shirt or collar at all, and a metal case with bad RF or a glass one for better RF isn't necessarily gonna make it more durable... Metal dents and scratches, and glass just shatters, neither absorbs an impact as well as plastic.
> 
> Maybe this has become a pet peeve of mine since it comes up across so many different hobbies (from headphones and phones to camera lenses even), but I really do think we've over fetishised the in-hand feel of metal to the point where it's often form over function. It could certainly have better feeling buttons even with the plastic build tho. Keep it plastic fantastic EarStudio!



It's just a joke, but this plastic looks really cheap.


----------



## Impulse

I'll take it over some of that soft touch plastic that some people seem to love too... Sometimes it's hard to imagine how different materials react long term. I've had that rubbery plastic coating get all gunky and sticky on multiple pieces of electronics over the years, including a little Bluetooth receiver (Miccus BlueBridge or something like that) and my Ety hf5.

It's a royal PITA to clean up and scratch off, totally gross otherwise... I think it's the heat and the humidity here that breaks it down, oddly the similar stuff on my Nexus 5 fared far better. Guess there's different grades of it just like basic plastic itself.


----------



## atmosfearz

I really like how this thing works with USB + bluetooth. I connect it to PC (for most cases to watch movies and charge it), then If I want to listen to music I just open playlist on my phone, press play and ES100 instantly connects to the phone instead, and this works another way. Battery control shows correct numbers for me from 100% to 0% (1.4.2). Android applicaiton has a lot of useful things and works really good overall. Thanks developer(s) for the work: sometimes things are much harder than it looks.


----------



## Double C

Hi, I have a silly question here so my apologies in advance...but what would be the benefits of using this with one of the latest iPhones like the XS?


----------



## kukkurovaca

atmosfearz said:


> ). I believe this thing would be so awesome in a full metal design,



That would have a negative impact on its ability to send and receive bluetooth signals. : ) 

Glass is an option for a more "premium" feel but I'm completely fine with the plastic. An improved clip would be nice, though.


----------



## rkw

Double C said:


> Hi, I have a silly question here so my apologies in advance...but what would be the benefits of using this with one of the latest iPhones like the XS?


A general benefit (not specific to iPhone) is that it allows you to use wirelessly any headphone/IEM of your choice.


----------



## fljoe

Exactly as what to @rkw mentions .. I have a short FiiO cable (FiiO LC-3.5BS) that is connected to the ES100 and it clips to the back of my shirt collar and I use the bluetooth streaming from my iPhone XS Max which sits in my shorts pocket while I am out jogging. This way I don't have to deal with my iPhone 3.5mm adapter dongle and a long wire going across my body while running. It is very convenient and the bluetooth streaming is very efficient and the equalizer on the Radsone app is a definite plus.


----------



## BobJS

After seeing some ES100 buzz in other threads, I added it to my wishlist, and was notified about the lightning deal on Amazon and bought it @ $74 a couple of days ago.

It arrived a couple of hours ago and I've been playing ---- very impressed, seems to justify all the hype.  One question :  I've read the past 20 pages or so of this thread and some folks mentioned a problem with LDAC after updating?   Can anyone verify there's no LDAC problem with firmware 2.0.1?  My Galaxy S8 supports LDAC and would like to not screw that up, so .... should I update the firmware?


----------



## BenF

atmosfearz said:


> Hello everyone, received ES100 today. It's really good, fits well to my Takstars Pro82, thanks @BenF for suggestion. (They are really similar: producing great sound for a small amount of money and both have some problems with a build quality)...



You are welcome, @atmosfearz  !
Did you remember to set the "x2 current" mode? It improves the bass dramatically, even though with the default setting you don't really feel that anything is wrong.


----------



## darkwing

BobJS said:


> After seeing some ES100 buzz in other threads, I added it to my wishlist, and was notified about the lightning deal on Amazon and bought it @ $74 a couple of days ago.
> 
> It arrived a couple of hours ago and I've been playing ---- very impressed, seems to justify all the hype.  One question :  I've read the past 20 pages or so of this thread and some folks mentioned a problem with LDAC after updating?   Can anyone verify there's no LDAC problem with firmware 2.0.1?  My Galaxy S8 supports LDAC and would like to not screw that up, so .... should I update the firmware?



my S9 is fine with LDAC after the update


----------



## Double C

fljoe said:


> Exactly as what to @rkw mentions .. I have a short FiiO cable (FiiO LC-3.5BS) that is connected to the ES100 and it clips to the back of my shirt collar and I use the bluetooth streaming from my iPhone XS Max which sits in my shorts pocket while I am out jogging. This way I don't have to deal with my iPhone 3.5mm adapter dongle and a long wire going across my body while running. It is very convenient and the bluetooth streaming is very efficient and the equalizer on the Radsone app is a definite plus.



Thanks and thanks! I am loving it as a laptop dac.


----------



## phattrance

BenF said:


> You are welcome, @atmosfearz  !
> Did you remember to set the "x2 current" mode? It improves the bass dramatically, even though with the default setting you don't really feel that anything is wrong.



Honestly I’m not hearing anything different  between 1x and 2x with my in ear headphones. Not sure the extra battery drainage is worth it.


----------



## BenF

phattrance said:


> Honestly I’m not hearing anything different  between 1x and 2x with my in ear headphones. Not sure the extra battery drainage is worth it.


It's probably less important for IEMs, with Pro 82 the difference in bass quality is easily noticeable.
Goes from "good" to "great".


----------



## phattrance

BenF said:


> It's probably less important for IEMs, with Pro 82 the difference in bass quality is easily noticeable.
> Goes from "good" to "great".


Ah ok. Good to know


----------



## highlightshadow

UK flash sale in Amazon UK. 67 down from 89
Only for few hours


----------



## ebrandon (Dec 15, 2018)

Oops.  Posted to the wrong thread. Looks like I can't entirely delete post.  Sorry.


----------



## peter123

??


----------



## lucifero13 (Dec 17, 2018)

New year is upon us, but still no update when are the next products going to be released . @wslee


----------



## royneo (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi guys,

I have a question about ES100's 2.5mm output. I'm using a 3.5mm Etymotic ER4SR Cable (seems to be a TRS jack), the same one as the link here. In addition to this, I have ordered a 2.5mm male to 3.5mm adapter here in hopes of being able to enjoy a balanced output from ES100's 2.5mm. Would I end up frying my ES100 this way?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## atmosfearz (Dec 16, 2018)

royneo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question about ES100's 2.5mm output. I'm using a 3.5mm Etymotic ER4SR Cable (seems to be a TRS jack), the same one as the link here. In addition to this, I have ordered a 2.5mm male to 3.5mm adapter here in hopes of being able to enjoy a balanced output from ES100's 2.5mm. Would I end up frying my ES100 this way?
> 
> Thanks for reading!



Yes, you would, because TRS has merged grounds. TRRS (balanced) has two independent mono amps. You can't just take the isolated (L & R) grounds of a TRRS (balanced) connection and combine them. It will hurt the L & R channel amplifiers similar to electrically shorting them. You can actually read the same in EarStudio app.

You can make balanced to unbalanced, but not other way.


----------



## rkw (Dec 16, 2018)

royneo said:


> I'm using a 3.5mm Etymotic ER4SR Cable (seems to be a TRS jack), the same one as the link here.


The cable you linked comes in 3.5mm and balanced 2.5mm versions (look at the "Color" option). You need to buy a 2.5mm balanced cable. As @atmosfearz said, a 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapter can damage the ES100.


----------



## Okrelayer

This might sound really dumb, but I was playing around with the Dac Filters. Changing them while connected to my Andromeda’s- I know these iems are sensitive to certain things, these dac filters can’t damage anything right?


----------



## royneo

rkw said:


> The cable you linked comes in 3.5mm and balanced 2.5mm versions (look at the "Color" option). You need to buy a 2.5mm balanced cable. As @atmosfearz said, a 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapter can damage the ES100.





rkw said:


> The cable you linked comes in 3.5mm and balanced 2.5mm versions (look at the "Color" option). You need to buy a 2.5mm balanced cable. As @atmosfearz said, a 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapter can damage the ES100.



Thank you for your inputs, much appreciated! May have to look for someone to re-terminate my cables or purchase the 2.5mm variant instead.


----------



## atmosfearz

Day 3:
1) I bought it for 100$ (without shipping, taxes, and bad conversion rate). Few days later... 20% sale -> who is the lucky boy? Still no regrets;
1) battery actually showing incorrect numbers from now on (but who cares);
2) 2x current eating battery to much, so I charge it everyday;
3) found out that battery replacement is not that hard, but with "battery care" option I don't think I would need this at least for 2 years;
4) I want to buy another one in case I break this one somehow;
5) I've just put my old DAC in сupboard;
6) this Equalizer is so damn good;
7) how this thing can be damaged if you unplug audio jack when music is playing, never thought about it. It's like you can short something, and why there's no some kind of protection like diode?
8) is there's any good Android player that can play ISO (found only FiiO Music, it's good, but not enough);
9) thinking of updating firmware from 1.4.2, should I?


----------



## IrishAudio

atmosfearz said:


> Day 3:
> 1) I bought it for 100$ (without shipping, taxes, and bad conversion rate). Few days later... 20% sale -> who is the lucky boy? Still no regrets;
> 1) battery actually showing incorrect numbers from now on (but who cares);
> 2) 2x current eating battery to much, so I charge it everyday;
> ...



According to EarStudio, #7 is not a risk if you select Output>Audio Output Lock. 

#9 I had no issues updating firmware.


----------



## nomad2000

IrishAudio said:


> According to EarStudio, #7 is not a risk if you select Output>Audio Output Lock.
> 
> #9 I had no issues updating firmware.



thanks for good tips!  I'm also concerned that .


----------



## MisterMudd

If anyone is interested, Amazon US still lists them for $99 with 20% off coupon. Still a good deal. I am mobile so can't supply the link.


----------



## JohannLiebert (Dec 17, 2018)

It doesnt work on my laptop as USB-DAC somehow. It plays music for the first seconds absolutely fine and then there is "on sound" and then the music completely disappears.

Nvm: it was connected as bluetooth to my brothers laptop yesterday and once I start it automatically reconnects to the Laptop of my brothers. I am staying at his flat right now =)
Everything is all right.


----------



## atmosfearz (Dec 17, 2018)

Does anyone use it with PC via aptX HD? Want to find some transmitter, the cheapest one I found is near 20$, with optical in (on ali). For example: https://aliexpress.com/item/Mpow-26...expid=4718fce1-85bf-40e7-9f44-ea0d0e169445-26


----------



## soundkist

Hi all; recently upgraded to this little beauty from a Fiio BTR1--what a night and day difference!  Anyway, currently using it with a Sony WM1A, but having a bit of an issue: with the BTR1, the 1A volume buttons would control the volume, but with the ES100, they do not.  Is this a feature I need to turn on somehow?  Is it perhaps a limitation of the LDAC codec? (BTR1 connected via aptX, fwiw)  Thanks!


----------



## Impulse (Dec 17, 2018)

soundkist said:


> Hi all; recently upgraded to this little beauty from a Fiio BTR1--what a night and day difference!  Anyway, currently using it with a Sony WM1A, but having a bit of an issue: with the BTR1, the 1A volume buttons would control the volume, but with the ES100, they do not.  Is this a feature I need to turn on somehow?  Is it perhaps a limitation of the LDAC codec? (BTR1 connected via aptX, fwiw)  Thanks!



The ES100 buttons control the internal analog stage volume of the device for better granularity and to keep the source signal optimal. It is recommended you max out the source volume (BT volume on Android phones) to keep the source from lowering bit depth.

There's an explanation for much of this within the app, where you can also control either volume as well as set a volume limit. The ES100 buttons do love the volume in small steps (you can see it if you press them with the app open) but you can press and hold to go up in one fell swoop (where the limiter option comes in handy).

If they linked device volume to BT volume as a lot of other devices do, you'd have a lot less steps to choose from and SQ could suffer at very low volumes... So this is the compromise they've settled on (for Android anyway, I forget about iOS).


----------



## soundkist

Impulse said:


> The ES100 buttons control the internal analog stage volume of the device for better granularity and to keep the source signal optimal. It is recommended you max out the source volume (BT volume on Android phones) to keep the source from lowering bit depth.
> 
> There's an explanation for much of this within the app, where you can also control either volume as well as set a volume limit. The ES100 buttons do love the volume in small steps (you can see it if you press them with the app open) but you can press and hold to go up in one fell swoop (where the limiter option comes in handy).
> 
> If they linked device volume to BT volume as a lot of other devices do, you'd have a lot less steps to choose from and SQ could suffer at very low volumes... So this is the compromise they've settled on (for Android anyway, I forget about iOS).



Thank you!  Definitely helps in understanding how and why things are working a bit bitter.  I did come across some of that info in the app, but my device is neither android or iOS--the WM1A uses Sony's own concoction for an OS... and when it streams BT, there is no more control of localized volume (what you are describing as source volume, I believe), and instead the volume buttons control the destination BT device.  Just unfortunately _not _with the ES100.  So, while I can quickly shuffle through songs on the player, any volume changes I need to dig around and find the tiny buttons on the ES100, often below layers of clothes/lab coats, etc.  Just a pain in the butt, and was hoping there was a workaround, lol.


----------



## crazyeva

Hi. Does anyone know: is ES100 compatible with iPad pro 2018 as a USB DAC? (play Games) what kind of connector should I use?


----------



## rkw

crazyeva said:


> Hi. Does anyone know: is ES100 compatible with iPad pro 2018 as a USB DAC? (play Games) what kind of connector should I use?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-42#post-14136482


----------



## crazyeva

rkw said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-42#post-14136482


Thank you! apple camera connection kit, so expensive!


----------



## Impulse

soundkist said:


> Thank you!  Definitely helps in understanding how and why things are working a bit bitter.  I did come across some of that info in the app, but my device is neither android or iOS--the WM1A uses Sony's own concoction for an OS... and when it streams BT, there is no more control of localized volume (what you are describing as source volume, I believe), and instead the volume buttons control the destination BT device.  Just unfortunately _not _with the ES100.  So, while I can quickly shuffle through songs on the player, any volume changes I need to dig around and find the tiny buttons on the ES100, often below layers of clothes/lab coats, etc.  Just a pain in the butt, and was hoping there was a workaround, lol.



Duh, I completely glossed over that part of your post, tho in theory everything said still kinda applies... I can see why it would be a hassle if you're keeping the ES100 under winter clothes (tho for general use a dab of nail polish on one button can help locate them by feel). 

The app is a workaround on Android phones but obviously not an option for you, although if you *are* carrying an Android phone in addition to the Sony player I think you could connect it to the ES100 for volume control and setting configuration only but *not* audio (don't pair it as an audio device).


----------



## bitnapper42

I read that some of you are using the ES100 as USB DAC with the Onkyo HF player app on Android. I can't seem to get it to work. Android (Samsung Galaxy S7) detects the device and asks whether HF player should take control of the device. When i select yes, HF player pops up showing me the "Info" dialog with the detected "EarStudio USB DAC" device and the supported 44,1/48kHz sampling rate. I can start the playback but i don't hear anything. The LED light on the ES100 switches between red and green in that situation.

Audioquest Dragonfly works fine with the same setup an Android. The ES100 also works fine as USB DAC on Windows. Any ideas?


----------



## Okrelayer

I use the earstudio as a dac for my Mac. Whenever I plug my headphones in iTunes automatically starts playing even if it was paused. Any way to turn this off?


----------



## Devodonaldson

bitnapper42 said:


> I read that some of you are using the ES100 as USB DAC with the Onkyo HF player app on Android. I can't seem to get it to work. Android (Samsung Galaxy S7) detects the device and asks whether HF player should take control of the device. When i select yes, HF player pops up showing me the "Info" dialog with the detected "EarStudio USB DAC" device and the supported 44,1/48kHz sampling rate. I can start the playback but i don't hear anything. The LED light on the ES100 switches between red and green in that situation.
> 
> Audioquest Dragonfly works fine with the same setup an Android. The ES100 also works fine as USB DAC on Windows. Any ideas?


Unfortunately I don't get aound with all of my Android devices either. It works fine as a USB DAC with my Samsung j3, but I get no sound out of my Xperia z3, so unfortunately, it may simply be device dependent, regarding USB DAC functionality


----------



## dabaiyan

Just got the device a couple of weeks ago, but the battery life seems not as good as some of the claims, I left home with it fully charged, and after about 4 hours of playing time, the battery is already only at 35%, I've updated the firmware and the situation remained. I was wondering if this is a normal occurrence or if I got a defective unit. If it is the latter, I've still have time to exchange it.


----------



## dabaiyan

bitnapper42 said:


> I read that some of you are using the ES100 as USB DAC with the Onkyo HF player app on Android. I can't seem to get it to work. Android (Samsung Galaxy S7) detects the device and asks whether HF player should take control of the device. When i select yes, HF player pops up showing me the "Info" dialog with the detected "EarStudio USB DAC" device and the supported 44,1/48kHz sampling rate. I can start the playback but i don't hear anything. The LED light on the ES100 switches between red and green in that situation.
> 
> Audioquest Dragonfly works fine with the same setup an Android. The ES100 also works fine as USB DAC on Windows. Any ideas?



I've tried it with my oneplus 6T, at first it also didn't work, but after I turned on the OTG option in the phone, it now works. Also, check your usb cable, use the stock one if you can, because some cables only does charging and not data.


----------



## Impulse

dabaiyan said:


> Just got the device a couple of weeks ago, but the battery life seems not as good as some of the claims, I left home with it fully charged, and after about 4 hours of playing time, the battery is already only at 35%, I've updated the firmware and the situation remained. I was wondering if this is a normal occurrence or if I got a defective unit. If it is the latter, I've still have time to exchange it.



Give it a couple battery cycles and don't rely too much on the app's percentage display to quantify how much longer it'll last, a lot of us have seen a fair bit of variation between what it says and what it actually does (with battery often lasting much longer than you'd expect precisely < 20%). Might be the only part of the ES100 that seems somewhat buggy even on the latest firmware.


----------



## dabaiyan

Impulse said:


> Give it a couple battery cycles and don't rely too much on the app's percentage display to quantify how much longer it'll last, a lot of us have seen a fair bit of variation between what it says and what it actually does (with battery often lasting much longer than you'd expect precisely < 20%). Might be the only part of the ES100 that seems somewhat buggy even on the latest firmware.


Interesting, I guess I will do some more testing to see exactly how long it will last. Thanks


----------



## Impulse

dabaiyan said:


> Interesting, I guess I will do some more testing to see exactly how long it will last. Thanks



Also keep in mind options like over sampling or 2x drive mode will drain it faster, tho I wouldn't expect any combo of options to say cut battery life in half from the max suggested by Radsone. I typically get something closer to 10hr, maybe 8 with balanced mode... Using jitter control but not DCT or the over sampling IIRC.

I've been meaning to run a straight up battery test with the different codecs just cause I'm curious how much of an impact each has, hmm.


----------



## phattrance

dabaiyan said:


> Just got the device a couple of weeks ago, but the battery life seems not as good as some of the claims, I left home with it fully charged, and after about 4 hours of playing time, the battery is already only at 35%, I've updated the firmware and the situation remained. I was wondering if this is a normal occurrence or if I got a defective unit. If it is the latter, I've still have time to exchange it.


Yeah pretty much same here with 2x current


----------



## home44

I only seem to be able to charge this device to 80%. How do I get it to charge to 100%?

Cheers


----------



## darkwing

home44 said:


> I only seem to be able to charge this device to 80%. How do I get it to charge to 100%?
> 
> Cheers



it's a battery protection feature , press on the battery level on the app


----------



## home44

darkwing said:


> it's a battery protection feature , press on the battery level on the app



I have looked in there but cannot see a setting to set to 100%. Only one to 80-90% to preserve the battery.

Which setting turns on the 100% charge?


----------



## darkwing

home44 said:


> I have looked in there but cannot see a setting to set to 100%. Only one to 80-90% to preserve the battery.
> 
> Which setting turns on the 100% charge?



do not turn on Partial Charging


----------



## hbmorrison

Has anybody experienced bluetooth disconnections with the ES100? I have had mine for two weeks running the 2.0.1 firmware, connected to my Samsung Galaxy S9 Plus with LDAC enabled on the bluetooth connection. Over the past few days, the ES100 has started dropping the bluetooth connection after a few minutes and then, sometimes but not always, re-established it about a minute later.

I have tried unpairing and re-pairing; performing a factory reset and re-installing the 2.0.1 firmware. I have also tried disabling LDAC. Bit puzzling. I have sent an email to Radsone's support email address but I am wondering if I should just return it to Amazon while I still can.


----------



## Rowethren

I am on 2.0.1 with a Oneplus 3T and haven't experienced that issue.


----------



## fljoe

hannahjherself said:


> Has anybody experienced bluetooth disconnections with the ES100? I have had mine for two weeks running the 2.0.1 firmware, connected to my Samsung Galaxy S9 Plus with LDAC enabled on the bluetooth connection. Over the past few days, the ES100 has started dropping the bluetooth connection after a few minutes and then, sometimes but not always, re-established it about a minute later.
> 
> I have tried unpairing and re-pairing; performing a factory reset and re-installing the 2.0.1 firmware. I have also tried disabling LDAC. Bit puzzling. I have sent an email to Radsone's support email address but I am wondering if I should just return it to Amazon while I still can.



If you are still within the return window, you can return it for a replacement. You did try everything from your side, so if you are still experiencing bluetooth disconnects, I would get a replacement from amazon.


----------



## soundkist

Impulse said:


> Duh, I completely glossed over that part of your post, tho in theory everything said still kinda applies... I can see why it would be a hassle if you're keeping the ES100 under winter clothes (tho for general use a dab of nail polish on one button can help locate them by feel).
> 
> The app is a workaround on Android phones but obviously not an option for you, although if you *are* carrying an Android phone in addition to the Sony player I think you could connect it to the ES100 for volume control and setting configuration only but *not* audio (don't pair it as an audio device).



No Droid-based devices, unfortunately, but I might try that dab of nail polish on the buttons trick--that's really clever, thanks!


----------



## rkw

hannahjherself said:


> Has anybody experienced bluetooth disconnections with the ES100? I have had mine for two weeks running the 2.0.1 firmware, connected to my Samsung Galaxy S9 Plus with LDAC enabled on the bluetooth connection. Over the past few days, the ES100 has started dropping the bluetooth connection after a few minutes and then, sometimes but not always, re-established it about a minute later.
> 
> I have tried unpairing and re-pairing; performing a factory reset and re-installing the 2.0.1 firmware. I have also tried disabling LDAC. Bit puzzling. I have sent an email to Radsone's support email address but I am wondering if I should just return it to Amazon while I still can.


Could be the phone side as well -- I had an issue with my previous Galaxy phone. Something that helped was to reboot the phone.


----------



## Alphasoixante

Impulse said:


> (tho for general use a dab of nail polish on one button can help locate them by feel)



Thank you for this advice! After prolonged use, the buttons on my unit are getting very soft. The nail polish will help immensely.

Now I just have to figure out which color.


----------



## sydofne

Hi,

Um interested on buying this bluetooth DAC to use with my phone, but also to plug on my takstar pro 82 via bluetooth to the TV. 
Is there any way to save EQ preset from the APP to use when pluged in the TV?


----------



## waynes world

sydofne said:


> Hi,
> Is there any way to save EQ preset from the APP to use when pluged in the TV?



I'm pretty sure the last EQ setting persists in the ES100, so yes.


----------



## Linhbk

is there any one try out es100 and how the quality since Bluetooth reduce alot of sq?


----------



## phattrance

Ive been trying out the  ES100 now for two weeks, kinda disappointed in the battery life. It last between 5-6 hours when using 1x mode with my in-ears phone. Im using it with my iPhone XS max.


----------



## peter123

To me the ES100 is my best audio purchase this year. I hardly use any of my DAPs anymore.


----------



## MisterMudd

peter123 said:


> To me the ES100 is my best audio purchase this year. I hardly use any of my DAPs anymore.


Agree. And I just got the new Hidizs AP80, which has mostly been relegated to the desk drawer. I am leaving for Holiday soon, and we'll be taking only my Moto G, the ES100, and Snow Lotus 1.0 Plus. Outstanding travel rig.


----------



## waynes world

MisterMudd said:


> Agree. And I just got the new Hidizs AP80, which has mostly been relegated to the desk drawer. I am leaving for Holiday soon, and we'll be taking only my Moto G, the ES100, and Snow Lotus 1.0 Plus. Outstanding travel rig.



Same here. Except my travel rig would be the Samsung S7, ES100, plus around 10 pairs of buds because I can never decide which ones to take lol!


----------



## SubMash

phattrance said:


> Ive been trying out the  ES100 now for two weeks, kinda disappointed in the battery life. It last between 5-6 hours when using 1x mode with my in-ears phone. Im using it with my iPhone XS max.


Strange. Maybe warranty case. Contact them.


----------



## Lurk650

Linhbk said:


> is there any one try out es100 and how the quality since Bluetooth reduce alot of sq?


You do realize that this is a 200 page thread of users who have the ES100 and the vast majority of us love it?


----------



## Marco Angel

Lurk650 said:


> You do realize that this is a 200 page thread of users who have the ES100 and the vast majority of us love it?


Indeed


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> To me the ES100 is my best audio purchase this year. I hardly use any of my DAPs anymore.



That's quite the endorsement, especially considering the DAPs that you have experience with.


----------



## IrishAudio (Dec 21, 2018)

waynes world said:


> That's quite the endorsement, especially considering the DAPs that you have experience with.



@waynes world I am curious about what DAPs you think would be worse / equivalent / better than the ES100. I have paired my ES100 with HD650s in balanced 2x mode from an iPhone so I’m listening to CD quality Tidal resampled to AAC.

It sounds great but I have been toying with getting an R6Pro or SR15 so I can listen to Tidal Masters MQA or Qobuz HiRes directly. That would improve the file source, bypass resampling and Bluetooth, and should improve SQ from a better rig with improved DACs and components. But, I would be interested in your thoughts as I have appreciated many of your posts.


----------



## Thomas-

* * * Feature request * * *

Being able to listen to ambient sound even when audio is paused!

I hate having to remove my Etymotic deep insert in-ears and break the seal when I want to hear what someone has to say. If I long press forward to listen to ambient sound only I will miss parts of the audiobook I'm listening to.

Brgds...   /Thomas


----------



## ClieOS

Just finish making another 2.5mm short balanced cable, with the Etymotic mmcx connector this time as well as a pre-molded right angled plug.


----------



## waynes world

IrishAudio said:


> @waynes world I am curious about what DAPs you think would be worse / equivalent / better than the ES100. I have paired my ES100 with HD650s in balanced 2x mode from an iPhone so I’m listening to CD quality Tidal resampled to AAC.
> 
> It sounds great but I have been toying with getting an R6Pro or SR15 so I can listen to Tidal Masters MQA or Qobuz HiRes directly. That would improve the file source, bypass resampling and Bluetooth, and should improve SQ from a better rig with improved DACs and components. But, I would be interested in your thoughts as I have appreciated many of your posts.



Hi Irish! I only have experience with budget-fi DAPs such as the Xeulin 770, Xduuo X3 and Colorfly C3. I am actually impressed every time I use them (especially the 770 and C3), but the ES100 sounds as good/better to my ears, and the convenience, size and weight of the ES100 seals the deal, so my DAPs get limited use. I also don't listen to my higher impedance headphones with the ES100 very often, but I think when I have, I have been pleasantly surprised by how they sound off of the ES100, but knowing that an amp would bring out the best in them. In fact, I just threw on the Sextetts (600ohm) onto the ES100 and yes, they sound good and can even get loud enough (suprisingly). I then threw the Cayin C5 amp into the equation, and that brought them to life with increased impact, dynamics, layering etc, and now I can't take them off my head lol. I'm not sure how the HD650's compare, but it's possible that they simply benefit from more power and that a more powerful DAP may be the way for you to go (and listening to higher res probably wouldn't hurt either). 

Cheers!


----------



## waynes world

ClieOS said:


> Just finish making another 2.5mm short balanced cable, with the Etymotic mmcx connector this time as well as a pre-molded right angled plug.



Keep this up and you're going to force me to learn how to do my own cabling! Nice work


----------



## Mouseman

ClieOS said:


> Just finish making another 2.5mm short balanced cable, with the Etymotic mmcx connector this time as well as a pre-molded right angled plug.


Wow -- that is one nice cable. Where do you get your supplies?

Is there anything special you do at the MMCX connectors for strain relief, or are they good enough when assembled?


----------



## ClieOS

Mouseman said:


> Wow -- that is one nice cable. Where do you get your supplies?
> 
> Is there anything special you do at the MMCX connectors for strain relief, or are they good enough when assembled?



Found the cable on Taobao, it was supposed to be stock cable for an Japanese headphone brand. It was originally normal length (1.2m or so), but I cut it short (50cm) and put in a new Y splitter and chin slider. I added a small metal clip to the cable inside the MMCX connector for strain relief, then the cable and the metal clip is UV glued  / sealed to the connector to add more strength.


----------



## Impulse

ClieOS said:


> Just finish making another 2.5mm short balanced cable, with the Etymotic mmcx connector this time as well as a pre-molded right angled plug.





ClieOS said:


> Found the cable on Taobao, it was supposed to be stock cable for an Japanese headphone brand. It was originally normal length (1.2m or so), but I cut it short (50cm) and put in a new Y splitter and chin slider. I added a small metal clip to the cable inside the MMCX connector for strain relief, then the cable and the metal clip is UV glued  / sealed to the connector to add more strength.



That's a thing of beauty.


----------



## Mouseman

ClieOS said:


> Found the cable on Taobao, it was supposed to be stock cable for an Japanese headphone brand. It was originally normal length (1.2m or so), but I cut it short (50cm) and put in a new Y splitter and chin slider. I added a small metal clip to the cable inside the MMCX connector for strain relief, then the cable and the metal clip is UV glued  / sealed to the connector to add more strength.


Thanks for the info. 

That UV glue is a miracle in a tube. I use it all the time, so good tip to know.


----------



## Broquen

Thomas- said:


> * * * Feature request * * *
> 
> Being able to listen to ambient sound even when audio is paused!
> 
> ...



Two days ago, playing with the music and mic volumes in the app, I suddenly noticed that I was able to listen to a low-volume intimate conversation, like 5-7 meters away with some amient noise (never wanted to spy on anyone!)


----------



## neatokino

dabaiyan said:


> I've tried it with my oneplus 6T, at first it also didn't work, but after I turned on the OTG option in the phone, it now works. Also, check your usb cable, use the stock one if you can, because some cables only does charging and not data.


Dumb question, but maybe someone knows:  I can't get my Earstudio to work as a USB DAC on my macbook pro with any other micro USB cable than the stock one.  Other micro USB cables I have will charge but not provide the DAC function.  I'd like to get an additional (perhaps longer) cable to keep attached to a desktop computer;  what does that cable need in order to work with the Earstudio as a USB DAC?


----------



## dabaiyan

neatokino said:


> Dumb question, but maybe someone knows:  I can't get my Earstudio to work as a USB DAC on my macbook pro with any other micro USB cable than the stock one.  Other micro USB cables I have will charge but not provide the DAC function.  I'd like to get an additional (perhaps longer) cable to keep attached to a desktop computer;  what does that cable need in order to work with the Earstudio as a USB DAC?


This is the cable I use currently use:  https://www.amazon.com/RAMPOW-Micro...B01GJC4WRO?ref_=w_bl_hsx_s_wi_web_14483854011 
It does work on my phone, but don't know if it works well with macs, it is a pretty solid cable and has a lifetime warranty. You need a USB cable that can transfer data as well as provide charges.


----------



## rkw

neatokino said:


> Dumb question, but maybe someone knows:  I can't get my Earstudio to work as a USB DAC on my macbook pro with any other micro USB cable than the stock one.  Other micro USB cables I have will charge but not provide the DAC function.  I'd like to get an additional (perhaps longer) cable to keep attached to a desktop computer;  what does that cable need in order to work with the Earstudio as a USB DAC?


Any of the Anker brand USB cables found on Amazon will do data transfer (along with charging).


----------



## ikezorb

Does anybody know if ES100 is good for watching movies? I am thinking to get a bluetooth transmitter for my TV and watch netflix using my HD600. However, I am not sure if the latency will be acceptable or not because there is no APTX-LL support on ES100.


----------



## atmosfearz

ikezorb said:


> Does anybody know if ES100 is good for watching movies? I am thinking to get a bluetooth transmitter for my TV and watch netflix using my HD600. However, I am not sure if the latency will be acceptable or not because there is no APTX-LL support on ES100.



Do you really think there's a need in aptX-LL for movies? I bet It's only for gaming.


----------



## ikezorb

I'm not sure. That's why I want to hear from those that have tried it.


----------



## atmosfearz

ikezorb said:


> I'm not sure. That's why I want to hear from those that have tried it.


I watch youtube from Android device using LDAC, I don't notice any problem.


----------



## NickiRasgo

Hello. Is this considered warm or bright? I'm now considering this versus Sony NW-A55 - I'm leaning towards warm. Thanks.


----------



## peter123

NickiRasgo said:


> Hello. Is this considered warm or bright? I'm now considering this versus Sony NW-A55 - I'm leaning towards warm. Thanks.



It's warmish, definitely not bright.


----------



## NickiRasgo

peter123 said:


> It's warmish, definitely not bright.



Noted on this. Warm as Sony's or it's like warm to neutral?


----------



## Broquen

I find the sound to be pretty neutral, maybe a bit warm. Listening to metal music often and found that ES100 matches quite well the genre. Highs are clear and gentle with decent source.


----------



## peter123

NickiRasgo said:


> Noted on this. Warm as Sony's or it's like warm to neutral?



It's been a long time since I've heard a Sony player but I'd say the ES100 is slightly warm if that makes sense. It's warmer sounding than the Aune M1s, Opus#1 and the SMSL IQ for example. Maybe mostly similar to the Shanling M1 (slightly less on the balanced output ).


----------



## monsieurfromag3 (Dec 26, 2018)

NickiRasgo said:


> Hello. Is this considered warm or bright? I'm now considering this versus Sony NW-A55 - I'm leaning towards warm. Thanks.


I’d say neither. Rather soft, hazy. Not veiled though, the detail is there but it’s AKM’s so-called “velvet” tuning. Like @Broquen I find it nice for metal, because it corrects overly aggressive mixes.
Edit: I used to have an A25 Sony DAP, that entry-level range is pretty lackluster imo. I’d advise to go for the ES100, you’ll get superior convenience and form factor, an amazing app, great sound, and a tuning you’re probably less used to. I say this as someone who really enjoys Sony’s warm amps.


----------



## Darkestred

Broquen said:


> I find the sound to be pretty neutral, maybe a bit warm. Listening to metal music often and found that ES100 matches quite well the genre. Highs are clear and gentle with decent source.



This. and the one above my post.


----------



## archy121 (Dec 26, 2018)

Any news of ES100 mk2 ?


----------



## darkwing

archy121 said:


> Any news of ES100 mk2 ?



there is a new product coming but it is not a bluetooth receiver like the ES100 so no mk2 for now


----------



## NickiRasgo

Broquen said:


> I find the sound to be pretty neutral, maybe a bit warm. Listening to metal music often and found that ES100 matches quite well the genre. Highs are clear and gentle with decent source.



Thanks for this. Not sibilant or no hints of bright sound so far?



peter123 said:


> It's been a long time since I've heard a Sony player but I'd say the ES100 is slightly warm if that makes sense. It's warmer sounding than the Aune M1s, Opus#1 and the SMSL IQ for example. Maybe mostly similar to the Shanling M1 (slightly less on the balanced output ).



Noted on this. I'll check those.



monsieurfromag3 said:


> I’d say neither. Rather soft, hazy. Not veiled though, the detail is there but it’s AKM’s so-called “velvet” tuning. Like @Broquen I find it nice for metal, because it corrects overly aggressive mixes.
> Edit: I used to have an A25 Sony DAP, that entry-level range is pretty lackluster imo. I’d advise to go for the ES100, you’ll get superior convenience and form factor, an amazing app, great sound, and a tuning you’re probably less used to. I say this as someone who really enjoys Sony’s warm amps.



Noted on this. Just really wanted to know if it's warm. Seems this will be the cheapest and lightest setup for now.

Thank you guys for your input. I'll be coming by the way from xDuoo X3 which I found it neutral to bright.


----------



## Broquen

NickiRasgo said:


> Thanks for this. Not sibilant or no hints of bright sound so far?


No. At least, if they're not already on the recording. Passed Thunderstruck's AC/DC and other hard highs tracks without problem, but please note that I always use Tidal's Hi-Fi as quality standard. IMO extremes extend less and lose definition whichever bluetooth codec u use, but with aptX HD and/or LDAC 990kbps the differences vs. wired are less noticeable and SQ is really good for this tinny thing.


----------



## NickiRasgo

Broquen said:


> No. At least, if they're not already on the recording. Passed Thunderstruck's AC/DC and other hard highs tracks without problem, but please note that I always use Tidal's Hi-Fi as quality standard. IMO extremes extend less and lose definition whichever bluetooth codec u use, but with aptX HD and/or LDAC 990kbps the differences vs. wired are less noticeable and SQ is really good for this tinny thing.



Thanks on this. I think I'm considering this now considering the cost and the sound quality I think compared to xDuoo X3 then I'll hook it up on my phone.


----------



## phattrance

Does anyone know why theres 1-2 sec lag of the sound when watching videos (plex / youtube) when using the radsone? Kinda annoying when the sound is 1-2 seconds behind.  I have tried to add the Bluetooth delay to 0 (from 7), but that doesnt seem to fix the problem. Im using the iPhone XS Max wi


----------



## archy121

darkwing said:


> there is a new product coming but it is not a bluetooth receiver like the ES100 so no mk2 for now



Thanks.

I was originally trying to decide between ES100 and BTR3 and now the Shanling M0 has also been bought to my attention.

Both LDAC and APTX-LL are important factors as I would like to be able to use headphones to listen to CD quality audio and watch TV with synced audio.

Has anyone experienced using M0 and ESS100 and able to offer comparison in terms of sound quality using LDAC and APTX-LL ?
Battery times with LDAC ?


----------



## crabdog

archy121 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I was originally trying to decide between ES100 and BTR3 and now the Shanling M0 has also been bought to my attention.
> 
> ...


They have very similar sound quality with LDAC but of course, the ES100 has the advantage of balanced output as well. The ES100 has a slightly better battery time compared to M0 when streaming. They are both amazing and I use both regularly. If you can only choose one I'd recommend ES100 if you want to be able to answer/make phone calls or M0 if you want the option to have a Micro SD card full of music on hand.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 27, 2018)

ikezorb said:


> Does anybody know if ES100 is good for watching movies? I am thinking to get a bluetooth transmitter for my TV and watch netflix using my HD600. However, I am not sure if the latency will be acceptable or not because there is no APTX-LL support on ES100.



I can check on this tonight or by this weekend... I think I'd promised to check for someone else before and never got around to it... I've been moving but I finally digged out the transmitter I use for the TV which does support AptX-LL (MEE's) so I could use that to compare the ES100 with the BTR1 even.



atmosfearz said:


> Do you really think there's a need in aptX-LL for movies? I bet It's only for gaming.



AptX LL isn't absolutely necessary for video, but I've seen more than a few instances without it where Bluetooth gear did have very noticeable and distracting sync issues while watching video... There's cases where you can simply correct for this (on a PC or with an AVR, I imagine some mobile video playback apps have similar options), but there's cases where you can't (most streaming apps probably don't have any audio lag compensation settings).

So it can't hurt (AptX LL), tho it does come at the cost of some SQ... And all the different AptX versions are licensed separately so each one would also increase the device's cost or reduce it's margins.


----------



## Impulse

archy121 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I was originally trying to decide between ES100 and BTR3 and now the Shanling M0 has also been bought to my attention.
> 
> ...



There's some comparisons between the ES100 & BTR3 a bunch of pages back in the thread, seems some people found some differences in tuning (subjective preference one way or the other) and a battery life & signal strength advantage in the ES100's favor...


----------



## waynes world

Impulse said:


> There's some comparisons between the ES100 & BTR3 a bunch of pages back in the thread, seems some people found some differences in tuning (subjective preference one way or the other) and a battery life & signal strength advantage in the ES100's favor...



And the ES100 has EQ in it's favor (I'm not sure if the BTR3's advertised EQ will come to light anytime soon).


----------



## Broquen

I've connected ES100 to Samsung UE49KS7000 and the lag is noticeable.
As a curiosity, after connecting ES100 to TV, it is possible to turn smartphone's Bluetooth on and use the app while listening to the TV


----------



## archy121

Thanks for your input guys.
I was already leaning towards es100 over BTR3 because I read previously that it had better BT signal strength. I want to be able to comfortably walk around the house not worrying my signal will drop. Synched audio with movie maybe a concern going by earlier feedback.

So M0 can’t handle calls when connected to phone via BT ? Is this a firmware or a hardware limit ?


----------



## highlightshadow

archy121 said:


> Thanks for your input guys.
> I was already leaning towards es100 over BTR3 because I read previously that it had better BT signal strength. I want to be able to comfortably walk around the house not worrying my signal will drop. Synched audio with movie maybe a concern going by earlier feedback.
> 
> So M0 can’t handle calls when connected to phone via BT ? Is this a firmware or a hardware limit ?


Depends VERY much on the house.
I can only go 2 rooms before most BT devices start to break up (this included my es100 & btr3)
The range they talk about is absolute best case.... once you start to factor in line-of-sight, body blocking signal, walls etc.... the signal drops down rapidly.
Also i think LDAC suffers more than the lesser codecs


----------



## Broquen

highlightshadow said:


> .
> Also i think LDAC suffers more than the lesser codecs



Maybe I'm wrong, but I agree and I'd swear that the SQ drops when connection is weak. Have to try two rooms away aptX


----------



## highlightshadow

Broquen said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I agree and I'd swear that the SQ drops when connection is weak. Have to try two rooms away aptX



Depends on the source device but yes default settings in a phone will do adaptive SQ to maintain connection
If you tweak dev options you can force the behavior one way or another


----------



## phattrance

So I tried to watch a movie (and YouTube clip) with the radson in my iPhone X and it also showed a delay in audio. It was around a second of delay which is really annoying. How do I fix this? Its pretty useless device it the audio lags on videos. 
Any setting causing this?


----------



## highlightshadow

phattrance said:


> So I tried to watch a movie (and YouTube clip) with the radson in my iPhone X and it also showed a delay in audio. It was around a second of delay which is really annoying. How do I fix this? Its pretty useless device it the audio lags on videos.
> Any setting causing this?


With iPhone you're limited to AAC which will introduce a delay.

Lower latency codecs are only available on Android


----------



## phattrance

highlightshadow said:


> With iPhone you're limited to AAC which will introduce a delay.
> 
> Lower latency codecs are only available on Android



But any other Bluetooth dongle I’ve tried with my iPhone is lag free when watching movies. Its only the radson that lags.


----------



## Broquen

highlightshadow said:


> Depends on the source device but yes default settings in a phone will do adaptive SQ to maintain connection
> If you tweak dev options you can force the behavior one way or another



I've done several times through development options in my RedMI Note 5, but it changes to adaptive again when the audio source stops (not sure is it's the reason, but very often) 

Still not sure if it really keeps on best quality settings when connection is weak.


----------



## SubMash

highlightshadow said:


> With iPhone you're limited to AAC which will introduce a delay.
> 
> Lower latency codecs are only available on Android


One can block aac and it will use SBC. It's low latency.


----------



## highlightshadow

Broquen said:


> I've done several times through development options in my RedMI Note 5, but it changes to adaptive again when the audio source stops (not sure is it's the reason, but very often)
> 
> Still not sure if it really keeps on best quality settings when connection is weak.


Did you re-pair after changing the setting? I think some settings only affect pre-pair.... honestly haven't played with them so not sure if this is one of them


----------



## highlightshadow

phattrance said:


> But any other Bluetooth dongle I’ve tried with my iPhone is lag free when watching movies. Its only the radson that lags.


Do you know if the other adapters is using AAC? SBC is the bog standard codec present on ALL devices - it is lower latency


----------



## Broquen

SubMash said:


> One can block aac and it will use SBC. It's low latency.



I was using SBC with TV and there was noticiable lag too.



highlightshadow said:


> Did you re-pair after changing the setting? I think some settings only affect pre-pair.... honestly haven't played with them so not sure if this is one of them



Thanks. Tried a couple of times but no luck. Need some time to play with too.


----------



## phattrance

highlightshadow said:


> Do you know if the other adapters is using AAC? SBC is the bog standard codec present on ALL devices - it is lower latency




Not sure but the device I used before radson is the sony sbh 65


----------



## Broquen

Tried again with TV. Nothing changed. This time, near 0 lag. Maybe had to do with the streaming in the very pairing session, don't know.


Spoiler


----------



## Impulse

Broquen said:


> I've connected ES100 to Samsung UE49KS7000 and the lag is noticeable.
> As a curiosity, after connecting ES100 to TV, it is possible to turn smartphone's Bluetooth on and use the app while listening to the TV



Yeah that's by design, the BT connection (now 5.0 as of the latest update) for interacting with the app is independent of the BT connection or profile (2.1/EDR as per A2DP spec) used for audio. You can do it with other hardware combinations and a phone as well, somewhat useful if you use the EQ a lot.



Broquen said:


> I've done several times through development options in my RedMI Note 5, but it changes to adaptive again when the audio source stops (not sure is it's the reason, but very often)
> 
> Still not sure if it really keeps on best quality settings when connection is weak.



AFAIK on the latter version of Android (Pie, I don't think this was the case with Oreo but don't hold me to that) you're not supposed to use the dev options for this and them resetting on each connection is by design. 

The standard Bluetooth settings page should be exposing the different codec options for you and they'll stick thru reconnects if set there, but different OEM might be screwing with how that's presented (or not) as well as what codecs are available.

My only experience is with Pixels unfortunately...


----------



## phattrance

Regarding the audio lag in movies. So i unticked the AAC and the lag was reduced a lot compared to before, there is still a lesser delay in audio in movies, but not as how it was before.. Will the removing of AAC affect the sound quality on music on my iPhone XS Max? Should i remove any other codecs to get a lower lag in audio delays? 

This is my current settings:


----------



## benoe

archy121 said:


> So M0 can’t handle calls when connected to phone via BT ? Is this a firmware or a hardware limit ?



There is no mic on the M0.


----------



## rkw

phattrance said:


> Not sure but the device I used before radson is the sony sbh 65


I have a Sony SBH 65 and it only has SBC codec


phattrance said:


> Will the removing of AAC affect the sound quality on music on my iPhone XS Max?


Yes, AAC provides better sound quality than SBC and removing it will affect music listening. iPhone only uses these two codecs and removing others won't make a difference.

Try using a smaller buffer and see if it helps with the lag. You can keep decreasing the buffer until you discover at what level it affects maintaining a steady Bluetooth stream for your circumstances.


----------



## Cane

ikezorb said:


> Does anybody know if ES100 is good for watching movies? I am thinking to get a bluetooth transmitter for my TV and watch netflix using my HD600. However, I am not sure if the latency will be acceptable or not because there is no APTX-LL support on ES100.


Radsone could probably implement the standard in a future update. Having said that, my ES100 is on It's way, so I have no experience with it.
I do however own an old Samsung HS3000 and a more recent Bluewave Get, and I haven't noticed any latency problems... and I watch 5+ hours of YouTube, movies and TV shows each day.


----------



## Pro-Jules

Question about the EQ. 

On the Sony 1000xm3 headphones, engaging the Sony Headphone app eq disengages LDAC (or downgrades it's quality) 

Does using EQ on the ES100 interfere or downgrade the LDAC quality?

Thanks.


----------



## Francisk

I received the ES100 about a month plus ago and have been very happy with the Bluetooth wireless sound quality. I've since upgraded to the v2.01 firmware and noticed that the Bluetooth connection is not as strong as v1.42. I noticed quite a few ES100 users here are also experiencing the same. I hope Radsone will release a new firmware to fix this soon. I'm sure this important fix will put the ES100 back at the top spot for Bluetooth DAC/AMP.


----------



## Pro-Jules

Ooh. I struggled to do the upgrade. I think I will wait now until I hear more positive news about it. Thanks.


----------



## BananaOoyoo

Just got one of these as a gift! Guess I'm holding off on firmware updates for now.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse

Not sure if this helps others updating to the latest firmware, but aside from making sure the device is powered down and holding the power button before plugging into the usb, I discovered I had to have my laptops bluetooth connection off.  Anomaly? Was it always this way? Smooth sailing afterwards.

Infinite shout out to @wslee & Radsone. In some pretty profound ways you changed the way I consume audio. 2018 was a tough one but it's also the year I got my Es100 & AQ Nighthawk. The little things sometimes make all the difference. Happy holidays all


----------



## Pro-Jules




----------



## B_Rich (Dec 30, 2018)

Have... have I been using SBC codec this whole time? I didn't know you could change it! Omg... will the ES100 sound EVEN BETTER on aptX or LDAC? What's everyone's preference? I'm about to do some testing.


----------



## Marco Angel

Try LDAC!


----------



## B_Rich

False alarm. I wasn't connected to the ES100 in the first screenshot, so it didn't show LDAC. Nothing to see here, move along people.


----------



## rkw (Jan 2, 2019)

B_Rich said:


> Have... have I been using SBC codec this whole time? I didn't know you could change it! Omg... will the ES100 sound EVEN BETTER on aptX or LDAC? What's everyone's preference? I'm about to do some testing.


The developer options only sets the codec for the current Bluetooth session, and it will reset at the next connection.

Instead, open the phone's Bluetooth settings (Settings > Connections > Bluetooth). It will show a list of paired devices. Tap on the settings for EarStudio (gear icon).


You should see a control to enable/disable LDAC (need to be connected to change the setting).


If it wasn't enabled, a Samsung Galaxy phone will normally default to aptX codec for media connection.

BTW, the Radsone EarStudio app will show you which codec the ES100 is currently using.


----------



## waynes world

Lunar Eclipse said:


> Infinite shout out to @wslee & Radsone. In some pretty profound ways you changed the way I consume audio. 2018 was a tough one but it's also the year I got my Es100 & AQ Nighthawk. The little things sometimes make all the difference. Happy holidays all



Those two items will make any year a lot better!

Definite shoutout to @wslee! Thanks


----------



## Lurk650

I guess that's why Playback quality resets every session


----------



## zolom

Wish there will be a user selectable option to auto shutdown the ES100 after no input signal is detected for a while. Activating that option will enable to save valuable battery time.

Really enjoying my ES100 (actually ordered the 2nd one)


----------



## darkwing

zolom said:


> Wish there will be a user selectable option to auto shutdown the ES100 after no input signal is detected for a while. Activating that option will enable to save valuable battery time.
> 
> Really enjoying my ES100 (actually ordered the 2nd one)



yup, an auto shutdown feature would be amazing


----------



## NickiRasgo

Pro-Jules said:


>



Just want to ask how do you find the sounding of both device? I'm leaning towards warm which is I'm considering the Sony NW-A55 initially and an EarStudio ES100, if not I'm thinking getting the Fiio M9. I'll be coming from xDuoo X3. Thanks!


----------



## NickiRasgo

Anyone here went from xDuoo X3? How do you compare it to EarStudio ES100? I find xDuoo X3 kinda bright.


----------



## MisterMudd

NickiRasgo said:


> Anyone here went from xDuoo X3? How do you compare it to EarStudio ES100? I find xDuoo X3 kinda bright.


The X3 is indeed bright sounding. The ES100 has it all over the X3. Better, fuller sound, with a crazy good app to tweak the sound to your delight. I have retired my DAPs in favor of the ES100, including my X3.


----------



## Marco Angel

My Fiio X5 3gen is also in its box. the ES100 have replaced as a portable amp/dac as it sounds better overall (and with more guts) Still have it attached with a Fiio A5 amp as a semi-portable for my only larger cans i have. Also the phone galaxy s8 or s9+ helps a lot in the interface


----------



## smorgar

I have been looking for an Android widget that is able to set streaming codec and all that from the dev options but no luck so far. Very tired of accessing dev options multiple times a day with my Pixel 2.

If one can dream a little it would be awesome to have play/pause prev/next media controls in the same widget. Also display current playing song and streaming bitrate+original bitrate of the file.


----------



## smorgar

Has anyone seen the download link to the new FW 2.0.2? It's supposed to be released but maybe I'm too eager


----------



## rkw

smorgar said:


> I have been looking for an Android widget that is able to set streaming codec and all that from the dev options but no luck so far. Very tired of accessing dev options multiple times a day with my Pixel 2.


You should go to the phone Bluetooth settings, not the Developer Options. See my earlier post here.


----------



## smorgar

rkw said:


> You should go to the phone Bluetooth settings, not the Developer Options. See my earlier post here.


Stock Android 9.0 does not have that option. All Android phones are not alike. For example your Samsung is way off the stock Android UI.

On stock/standard Android you can set HD audio on/off in the BT menu but that turns off both LDAC and Apt-HD so it switches to SBC ...




This is Google Pixel 2


----------



## rkw

smorgar said:


> Stock Android 9.0 does not have that option. All Android phones are not alike. For example your Samsung is way off the stock Android UI.
> 
> On stock/standard Android you can set HD audio on/off in the BT menu but that turns off both LDAC and Apt-HD so it switches to SBC ...
> 
> ...


Which codec does it use when you have HD audio turned on? Check this in the EarStudio app, not Developer Options.


----------



## smorgar

rkw said:


> Which codec does it use when you have HD audio turned on? Check this in the EarStudio app, not Developer Options.


LDAC with adaptive bitrate


----------



## rkw

smorgar said:


> LDAC with adaptive bitrate


It should stay in that setting across multiple Bluetooth connections. Is it resetting to something else? Did you want to choose a different codec?


----------



## smorgar

rkw said:


> It should stay in that setting across multiple Bluetooth connections. Is it resetting to something else? Did you want to choose a different codec?


It does but I want 990kbps if I'm using LDAC which means accessing dev settings. I do prefer Aptx-hd since it's more true to the recording according to my ears. Due to this I have to access dev settings and enable Aptx-hd instead of LDAC


----------



## Broquen

If I'm not wrong, the codec picked is best one by default if both player and receiver support it, so if player supports LDAC, this will be used. 

On the other hand, bitrate (set as adaptive by default) and maybe bit depth (if you change it from 32bit to 24bit to match ES100 by some reason) are the values to fix between seasons. 

This means that if the connection is strong enough, adaptive should play highest quality by default and no change in developer options is needed. 

I use it by default, fixing bitrate only if I'm moving around and the phone is static and it works pretty well.


----------



## smorgar

FW 2.0.2 is now available via https://www.radsone.com/earstudio

Changelog:
Version 2.0.2 (Jan. 2, 2019)

v2.0.2
- Changed the press time of power on button to 2 seconds
- Fixed occasional 3.5mm jack detection error


----------



## rkw

smorgar said:


> I do prefer Aptx-hd since it's more true to the recording according to my ears. Due to this I have to access dev settings and enable Aptx-hd instead of LDAC


@wslee of Radsone said that under the LDAC license agreement with Sony, the ES100 must connect on LDAC whenever it is available on the source (that's why in the EarStudio app you cannot uncheck LDAC codec). However, Android only has one setting "HD audio" that enables/disables both LDAC and aptX HD at the same time. Android doesn't have separate settings for LDAC and aptX HD. When both are enabled, ES100 must choose LDAC because of Sony license agreement. Therefore it isn't possible to make it default to aptX HD. You can force it in Developer Options but only for the current session — Developer Options were only designed for developer testing.


----------



## smorgar

rkw said:


> @wslee of Radsone said that under the LDAC license agreement with Sony, the ES100 must connect on LDAC whenever it is available on the source (that's why in the EarStudio app you cannot uncheck LDAC codec). However, Android only has one setting "HD audio" that enables/disables both LDAC and aptX HD at the same time. Android doesn't have separate settings for LDAC and aptX HD. When both are enabled, ES100 must choose LDAC because of Sony license agreement. Therefore it isn't possible to make it default to aptX HD. You can force it in Developer Options but only for the current session — Developer Options were only designed for developer testing.


Yes, and back to my original post about this; thats why i would want a widget that can set these settings for me 

I'm thinking maybe i can ask Radsone to release a FW without LDAC to get around this problem.
As i stated a few pages back, LDAC does something to the sound. It adds room. Sure it sounds nice but not correct according to my ears and tests.


----------



## Francisk (Jan 2, 2019)

Oops I'm a little late...just noticed that Smorgar just anounced it earlier.

 A new ES100 firmware v2.0.2 (Jan 2, 2019) has been released. I've just updated my ES100 with v2.0.2 firmware along with the new v1.9.0 update for EarStudio mobile app. Didn't notice any changes except the 2 seconds power button startup time. Have anyone here updated to the latest version yet?


----------



## darkwing

Francisk said:


> Oops I'm a little late...just noticed that Smorgar just anounced it earlier.
> 
> A new ES100 firmware v2.0.2 (Jan 2, 2019) has been released. I've just updated my ES100 with v2.0.2 firmware along with the new v1.9.0 update for EarStudio mobile app. Didn't notice any changes except the 2 seconds power button startup time. Have anyone here updated to the latest version yet?



I updated too, no problems at my end


----------



## smorgar

I'm testing the new FW + app right now and it feels better with 2 second power button.
Other than that i see a few changes in the app. Ofc new EQ and more presets available but also a small change to the over sampling buttons.

Big thanks to Radsone as usual!

Funny side note: I'm looking to get a DAP but i have to pay so much to step up from ES100s sound signature that im thinking there is no point in spending the big bucks for a DAP.


----------



## IrishAudio

@wslee Any updates on the non-Bluetooth ES200?  Have been looking at a Dragonfly Red on one end and Chord Mojo on the other end but have been waiting for more specs on the ES200. Also curious if it will do MQA. 

Thanks and Happy New Year!


----------



## Marco Angel

smorgar said:


> I'm testing the new FW + app right now and it feels better with 2 second power button.
> Other than that i see a few changes in the app. Ofc new EQ and more presets available but also a small change to the over sampling buttons.
> 
> Big thanks to Radsone as usual!
> ...


The ES100 is a great dac-amp already. you will really need to spend like 3-4 times more to get a good DAP that challenges the ES100 (my Fiio X5iii plus A5 amp surpases the ES100 in dynamics and sound quality by a 15-20% more less) But is quite a heavy bundle and the screen / interfase isnt as polished as my S9+
Only if you have really hard to drive headphones, a amp could help them


----------



## abrody

i'm experiencing the distortion/static/nails on a chalkboard sound when my balanced cable plug twists.  i've tried compressed air into both the 3.5 and 2.5mm jacks, and cleaned the plug itself.  anyone else experienced?  Any advice?

also, any chance this can damage my iems?  it's a loud blast of (awful) sound.


----------



## CactusPete23 (Jan 2, 2019)

abrody said:


> i'm experiencing the distortion/static/nails on a chalkboard sound when my balanced cable plug twists.  i've tried compressed air into both the 3.5 and 2.5mm jacks, and cleaned the plug itself.  anyone else experienced?  Any advice?
> 
> also, any chance this can damage my iems?  it's a loud blast of (awful) sound.



Suspect air alone will do little to clean the contact surfaces.

Perhaps try spraying the male earphone jack with electrical contact cleaner, then insert and twist, insert and remove several times.   See if that cleans any oil or oxidation from the contacts.   For example:









If cleaning does not work, try another earphone to make sure it;s the jack and not a cable of erphone issue.   
And lastly, maybe the solder joints of the jack have loosened. If moving the earphone jack to one side can give good clean sound, then solder joint may be bad, or the jjack itself is damaged or lose. In these case the ES100 will need to be opened for repair. (At cell phone repair shop..) Or maybe sent back for repair.


----------



## ClieOS

abrody said:


> i'm experiencing the distortion/static/nails on a chalkboard sound when my balanced cable plug twists.  i've tried compressed air into both the 3.5 and 2.5mm jacks, and cleaned the plug itself.  anyone else experienced?  Any advice?
> 
> also, any chance this can damage my iems?  it's a loud blast of (awful) sound.



Plug, unplug, plug, twist the jack around a bit a few times, then repeat the whole process for a minute or two.


----------



## Impulse (Jan 2, 2019)

Francisk said:


> I received the ES100 about a month plus ago and have been very happy with the Bluetooth wireless sound quality. I've since upgraded to the v2.01 firmware and noticed that the Bluetooth connection is not as strong as v1.42. I noticed quite a few ES100 users here are also experiencing the same. I hope Radsone will release a new firmware to fix this soon. I'm sure this important fix will put the ES100 back at the top spot for Bluetooth DAC/AMP.



Mine has been fine on v2... Were those complaints in this thread? I've not seen them, barely saw any comments about 2.01 at all.


----------



## Mouseman

I've also sprayed contact cleaner on a pipe cleaner and rubbed it around in the jack. It gives you a little brushing action in case something is really dirty.


----------



## Goosemama

I cannot find download link for firmware Version 1.4.2 on radsone website - can anyone help please?


----------



## smorgar

Goosemama said:


> I cannot find download link for firmware Version 1.4.2 on radsone website - can anyone help please?


Seems like they removed it... Found the dropbox link via Facebook but that link is also broken. I guess to avoid to brick devices on 2.0+.


----------



## Goosemama

can I update firmware to 2.x and still use with iPhone 6s Plus (which is Bluetooth 4.2 i believe)


----------



## Soaa-

Wow nice, we now have Q factor adjustment in the EQ. Is this a step towards a fully parametric EQ? It would be very nice to have per-band adjustments for frequency, gain, and Q. @wslee, if you're listening...


----------



## home44

Just tried to install the latest update, it failed at 74% now my device will not turn on.

Any ideas, is it bricked?


----------



## 499916

Anybody else notice this update has made the Radson app a resource hog?  I'm using an LG V20 and since the update, I have gotten sporadic stalls and music just stops...  I seems like its only when the new EQ settings are enabled?  Still testing but I don't remember the app taking up 400MB+ of ram before.


----------



## ILikeMusic

Sorry if this was covered earlier in this very long thread but I've been unsuccessful trying to search for it. Is anyone successfully using the ES100 with PowerAmp *v3* as a USB DAC?


----------



## rkw

Goosemama said:


> can I update firmware to 2.x and still use with iPhone 6s Plus (which is Bluetooth 4.2 i believe)


Yes.


----------



## arbiter76

smorgar said:


> I'm testing the new FW + app right now and it feels better with 2 second power button.
> Other than that i see a few changes in the app. Ofc new EQ and more presets available but also a small change to the over sampling buttons.
> 
> Big thanks to Radsone as usual!
> ...



Well, last night I did comparison between LGV20 and ES100.  For portability and a one and done experience the ES100 wins. Sadly my LGV20 has more oomph too so it wins there, pushing my headphones to a respectable level.  But for wireless anywhere anytime and a smooth desirable sound it is hard to beat the ES100, especially when many phones are dropping the jack.  LGv20 makes a great DAP though.


----------



## Pro-Jules (Jan 3, 2019)

[/USER] 





Soaa- said:


> It would be very nice to have per-band adjustments for frequency, gain, and Q. @wslee, if you're listening...



Agree


----------



## smorgar

(zcus) said:


> Anybody else notice this update has made the Radson app a resource hog?  I'm using an LG V20 and since the update, I have gotten sporadic stalls and music just stops...  I seems like its only when the new EQ settings are enabled?  Still testing but I don't remember the app taking up 400MB+ of ram before.


I don't notice this at all. What app do you use to check RAM? When I look in settings -> apps -> earstudio it says "No memory has been used in the last 3h" not very telling and also a lie 
Using Pixel 2


----------



## Pro-Jules

NickiRasgo said:


> Just want to ask how do you find the sounding of both device? I'm leaning towards warm which is I'm considering the Sony NW-A55 initially and an EarStudio ES100, if not I'm thinking getting the Fiio M9. I'll be coming from xDuoo X3. Thanks!



I find the FiiO M9, ES100 & Bose QC20 excellent together 

I find myself using the eq to brighten (so you should be fine for warmth) here is my eq curve. (I am 58 and know I have some upper register hearing loss)


----------



## 499916

smorgar said:


> I don't notice this at all. What app do you use to check RAM? When I look in settings -> apps -> earstudio it says "No memory has been used in the last 3h" not very telling and also a lie
> Using Pixel 2



I checked the ram usage the same way you described.. It might be that I just recently upgraded to Oreo and I'm noticing some sluggish behavior... I was also using the app for about an hour straight after the software and firmware update, tweaking the new EQ to my liking..  If it continues to happen I will report back..


----------



## arbiter76

Oh snap.  Need more IEMS.  .

Forgot to try the AKG's that came with my note9.  Been using my B&O H3's which are just mellow and complacent what ever you throw at it.  The AKG's have the bass I was needing.  Hoping the mids get sharper as I break them in.  

Btw, anybody use use ambient mode?  I read it sucks.  As I was programming EQ for the AKG's I tried ambient mode.  I was wondering why there was a mic setting.  You can spy on peeps in the subway and library yo.


----------



## sunnymonk (Jan 3, 2019)

Is anyone getting an annoying sound when there is some contact with the ES100 during operation?
For example i clip it to my belt and when my shirt rubs against the unit, I can hear the rubbing sound. Or if I rub my fingers against the unit, the sound transmitted is unbearable(done as an experiment).
It disappears about a few seconds after I switch off the unit or when I stop the unit.

Edit: Turns out Ambient sound is on.


----------



## arbiter76

LMAO.  Hate it when that happens.

Sorry if I am slow to the party.  I just figured out drop this down a long sleeve and clip to sleeve when interaction is needed.


----------



## B_Rich

Forgive me for not seeing it, but did we lose EQ presets in the latest update? I only used one anyway, but thought I'd ask. Here is a screenshot of my EQ page.


----------



## allaces305

B_Rich said:


> Forgive me for not seeing it, but did we lose EQ presets in the latest update? I only used one anyway, but thought I'd ask. Here is a screenshot of my EQ page.


Press the three lines in the upper left corner


----------



## Mouseman

B_Rich said:


> Forgive me for not seeing it, but did we lose EQ presets in the latest update? I only used one anyway, but thought I'd ask. Here is a screenshot of my EQ page.


That freaked me out at first, too. Hit the stack icon at the top, and voila - presets (and I could be wrong, but I think there are a couple more). Hit it again to go back to that screen if you want to tweak.


----------



## Marco Angel

B_Rich said:


> Forgive me for not seeing it, but did we lose EQ presets in the latest update? I only used one anyway, but thought I'd ask. Here is a screenshot of my EQ page.


Which earphones you are EQing?


----------



## Pro-Jules (Jan 4, 2019)

I haven't upgraded but I like the 4 custom eq boxes. Do you get more with the upgrade?
My 4 custom eq's are

Bose QC 20'
Car
Bluetooth speaker for shower
Sennheiser HD580


----------



## navii

I find this device not very good as a pre amp for my Yamaha (R-S 700) amplifier receiver, its not as loud as it should be. As a headphone amp, it is wonderful.


----------



## Francisk

navii said:


> I find this device not very good as a pre amp for my Yamaha (R-S 700) amplifier receiver, its not as loud as it should be. As a headphone amp, it is wonderful.


Did you turn on the 2X preamp mode?


----------



## IrishAudio

allaces305 said:


> Press the three lines in the upper left corner



The presets getting buried is not a great solution to clean up the main EQ screen. 
1. This causes extra clicks to get to the presets, which is where many users want to go first with EQ
2. You cannot see the impact of the preset changes any longer on the fly without toggling between screens, going back and forth, back and forth. 

@wslee, this is an amazing app with tonnes of functionality, so it's not a complaint.  Radsone has developed an amazing product, listens to its users and constantly improves the product (Bluetooth 5.0, LDAC, etc).  It's simply intended to be constructive criticism.


----------



## IrishAudio

Is there any way to use the ES100 as a USB DAC wired to my iPhone instead of wirelessly via Bluetooth?  If yes, would this allow me to bypass AAC and move to LDAC or AptX HD?

Need folks help.  I'm trying to see if I can improve the sound quality via the ES100 when using an iPhone.  

You know that iPhone streams AAC via Bluetooth.  I have been using Tidal HiFi (CD quality) and now Tidal Masters (MQA "Hi Res" via the mConnect app - Android users use UAPP).    I have improved my source material with mConnect and Tidal HiFi.  I have improved my headphones with the HD650s.  I'm now seeing if I can get that MQA and FLAC source material to the headphones in a less compressed form to improve the overall SQ.


----------



## B_Rich

Marco Angel said:


> Which earphones you are EQing?



IE80's


----------



## Marco Angel

B_Rich said:


> IE80's


Nice!


----------



## Double C

IrishAudio said:


> Is there any way to use the ES100 as a USB DAC wired to my iPhone instead of wirelessly via Bluetooth?  If yes, would this allow me to bypass AAC and move to LDAC or AptX HD?
> 
> Need folks help.  I'm trying to see if I can improve the sound quality via the ES100 when using an iPhone.
> 
> You know that iPhone streams AAC via Bluetooth.  I have been using Tidal HiFi (CD quality) and now Tidal Masters (MQA "Hi Res" via the mConnect app - Android users use UAPP).    I have improved my source material with mConnect and Tidal HiFi.  I have improved my headphones with the HD650s.  I'm now seeing if I can get that MQA and FLAC source material to the headphones in a less compressed form to improve the overall SQ.



You can use an Apple Camera Connection Kit lightning cable to wire connect to an iPhone and then you would plug in your headphones to the es100. Sound is great this way. A few catches though...you have to turn off charging on the es100 via the app or you will get a message that the device is not supposed and there is no bluetooth functionality that makes sense to use after connected because it is a bluetooth receiver and not a transmitter.


----------



## IrishAudio

I will try this. Many Thanks. Does this mean I will be able have LDAC even though it’s iOS?  The camera connector is bulky. Any suggestions for a lightning to micro USB adapter?  I can run off the battery on the iOS.


----------



## ClieOS

IrishAudio said:


> I will try this. Many Thanks. *Does this mean I will be able have LDAC even though it’s iOS?*  The camera connector is bulky. Any suggestions for a lightning to micro USB adapter?  I can run off the battery on the iOS.



No. aptX and LDAC are both Bluetooth codec for wireless transmission  - if you use a camera connection kit (or a lightning to microUSB cable, if such a thing exists), then you will be doing a hardwired connection, which will not involve any wireless transmission and therefore no BT codec as well. There is however no need to worry about this as hardware connection itself is already bit perfect / no compression and thus it will give the best possible sound when compared to Bluetooth transmission.


----------



## peter123

IrishAudio said:


> I will try this. Many Thanks. Does this mean I will be able have LDAC even though it’s iOS?  The camera connector is bulky. Any suggestions for a lightning to micro USB adapter?  I can run off the battery on the iOS.



LDAC is a wireless (Bluetooth) codex that can't be used with a wired connection.


----------



## Ynot1

Wired can be ceen as lossless wireless. And LDAC and Aptx HD are both lossy wireless (but the best that we can do now without going wired). So wired in theory should be beter than LDAC and Aptx HD, so I suspect they would not go there even if they could.


----------



## B_Rich

Marco Angel said:


> Nice!



Thanks! They're quite fun. The IE80 + ES100 combo is end game for me for not only my music listening needs, but also my gaming needs (thanks to the IE80's wide sound stage for gaming positioning, as well as it's low end).


----------



## Pro-Jules (Jan 4, 2019)

So iphone camera kit converter out -
- to ES100 micro usb input
Plug headphones into ES100 for hi res audio?
Or is that type of connection limited to 44.1k?




peter123 said:


> LDAC is a wireless (Bluetooth) codex that can't be used with a wired connection.



People use rubber bands to attach extra stuff to their iPhone's. LGV30 does it all I hear.No need for rubber bands


----------



## peter123

Pro-Jules said:


> So iphone camera kit out
> to ES100 micro usb input
> 
> 
> People use rubber bands to attach extra stuff to their phones.



??


----------



## Pro-Jules

I finished my half written post above.


----------



## peter123

Pro-Jules said:


> I finished my half written post above.



I'm sorry but I still don't understand what you're saying or why you quoted me..


----------



## CactusPete23 (Jan 4, 2019)

@peter123  I can't read minds (And don't want to);  But Believe that @Pro-Jules is assuming that an ES100 directly wired to an iPhone, (or any phone), might be physically attached to the phone with rubber straps.  And that that would be awkward compared to a smartphone with a good DAC/AMP, like the LG V30.     Believe that he quoted your post so that his statement would have a reference and make sense...  Though that did not work.    

@IrishAudio    From what I've seen here, the Es100 with Bluetooth AAC from Apple Phones sounds very good.  No need to connect them by wire.   One reason is that Normal Apple 256 AAC files would not need any re-compression to send over bluetooth, so won't lose resolution?


----------



## Pro-Jules (Jan 4, 2019)

What I meant was (and this is a question) - can the poster with an iphone listen to 96k 24bit files with an ES100 in this way:

iPhone with a hi res file player app
Lightning to Camera connection kit cable to micro usb
In to ES100 micro usb input
ES100 headphone jack - out to wired headphones.

(Edit)

I found this

"USB DAC limited to 16bit 48khz. No 24 bit 96khz over USB"

Is that still true? If so that's a bummer for iPhone guy.


(The rubber band comment was that people using hi res converters with their Iphones attach them with rubber bands, to keep the ePhone and converter together as one "block")


----------



## CactusPete23

Pro-Jules said:


> What I meant was (and this is a question) - can the poster with an iphone listen to 96k 24bit files with an ES100 in this way:
> 
> iPhone with a hi res file player app
> Lightning to Camera connection kit cable to micro usb
> ...



@Double C  Recommended doing that at the top of the page.   So Yes that will work.   
- OP wanted to use LDAC and APTXHD.  But those are Bluetooth codecs, and are not used when hard wired.   Hard wired is the best sound.   
- If using Bluetooth, AAC is pretty darn good with the Es100.   LDAC is not currently possible with an apple phone (that I know of).  
- LDAC might be a bit better than AAC, and certainly is the preferred wireless when using an Andriod Phone that had LDAC sending capability.  (Many Android phones with version 8.0+ have LDAC capability). Though if your phone can send AAC through bluetooth, yu may find less drop outs and better range with AAC.  

Think I got all of the above condensed..  (Except for rubber bands !)


----------



## ILikeMusic

CactusPete23 said:


> One reason is that Normal Apple 256 AAC files would not need any re-compression to send over bluetooth, so won't lose resolution?


There is no relationship to the recording encoder/bitrate and the bluetooth codec since the recording is always uncompressed before being transmitted via bluetooth.


----------



## IrishAudio

Pro-Jules said:


> What I meant was (and this is a question) - can the poster with an iphone listen to 96k 24bit files with an ES100 in this way:
> 
> iPhone with a hi res file player app
> Lightning to Camera connection kit cable to micro usb
> ...




iPhone guy here. OP.  : )  Yes, a bummer.  But, maybe not.  I'm simply trying to improve on the sound quality of AAC to take advantage of MQA and CD quality on Tidal as much as possible.  I recognize I can't get the full distance.  If I can sort out the connections and cables, which I'll try tonight, then what codec is streaming from the iPhone to the headphones if it can't be LDAC or AptX HD, given they're bluetooth codecs?  Doesn't the ES100 have to transcode to something it can decode on board the ES100?  Might I get stuck in a loop coming right back to AAC?  That would make the whole effort pointless.  I just assumed that it would function identically to using it as a usb DAC from a laptop.  This is where we need @wslee.  : ) 

By the way, guys, this is all in an attempt to avoid rubber bands as two big devices to carry around are not in the cards.  : )  Thanks for everyone's help.  It's a more interesting puzzle than I thought.


----------



## CactusPete23 (Jan 4, 2019)

IrishAudio said:


> iPhone guy here. OP.  : )  Yes, a bummer.  But, maybe not.  I'm simply trying to improve on the sound quality of AAC to take advantage of MQA and CD quality on Tidal as much as possible.  I recognize I can't get the full distance.  If I can sort out the connections and cables, which I'll try tonight, then what codec is streaming from the iPhone to the headphones if it can't be LDAC or AptX HD, given they're bluetooth codecs?  Doesn't the ES100 have to transcode to something it can decode on board the ES100?  Might I get stuck in a loop coming right back to AAC?  That would make the whole effort pointless.  I just assumed that it would function identically to using it as a usb DAC from a laptop.  This is where we need @wslee.  : )
> 
> By the way, guys, this is all in an attempt to avoid rubber bands as two big devices to carry around are not in the cards.  : )  Thanks for everyone's help.  It's a more interesting puzzle than I thought.


Wired iPhone to ES100,  you can get full resolution up to 24/44.1.    Wireless/bluetooth from iPhone to ES100. AAC 256 is the best (AFAIK).
(FYI Android devices may limit ES100 to 16/44 in Wired/DAC Mode !)
CORRECTED


----------



## IrishAudio

CactusPete23 said:


> Wired iPhone to ES100,  you can get full resolution up to 24/96.    Wireless/bluetooth from iPhone to ES100. AAC 256 is the best (AFAIK).



If I can accomplish that, that’s pretty amazing and certainly a “feature” that Radsone and others could be selling to us iOS folk with an accompanying overpriced cable.


----------



## ILikeMusic

Pro-Jules said:


> I found this
> 
> "USB DAC limited to 16bit 48khz. No 24 bit 96khz over USB"
> 
> Is that still true? If so that's a bummer for iPhone guy.


It's really completely unimportant, unless one buys into the fantasy that there is the slightest audible advantage to a higher bitrate/bit depth in this application.


----------



## CactusPete23 (Jan 4, 2019)

Correction.  With "MAC OS" ES100 can operate as 24/44.1 when direct wired as a DAC.   (Assume that iPhone can do this ?  Or is IOS different than MAC OS ?)

Android is limited to using ES100 as USB DAC @ 16/44.1

Can't find exact DAC specifications for the ES100 on the Radsone Website,   The 24 bit operation with MAC OS came with a firmeware update.   Android still being 16Bit. 16/48 16/44   Same firmware says supports 44.1khz.. 

The DAC chip itself is capable of decoding up to 24/96. but the ES100 is not be able to implement that because of power usage, or other reasons.

16/44,1 is normal CD bit rates. (For anyone that remembers CD's. LOL)


----------



## Pro-Jules

IrishAudio said:


> If I can accomplish that, that’s pretty amazing and certainly a “feature” that Radsone and others could be selling to us iOS folk with an accompanying overpriced cable.



Nope looks like you can't get the 24bit 96k

Now it depends if you want

1) an ES100 hanging off your phone with several inter connected cables (rubber bands anyone?)

2) just to feed the ES100 AAC to use its great amp and eq and join the line of us skeletons waiting for Apple to do anything good with HiRes

3) or have a device like a FiiO M9 that can store & run your qobuz in another pocket can transmit "close to" full 96k 24 bit audio via LDAC bluetooth tooth or wired via ballanced or un ballanced cables.

I have an iPhone and do option 3


----------



## mhoopes

ClieOS said:


> ...sealed to the connector to add more strength.


What UV glue are you using? I have BONDIC, but would like to find a stronger and/or cheaper alternative.


----------



## mhoopes

IrishAudio said:


> The presets getting buried is not a great solution to clean up the main EQ screen.
> 1. This causes extra clicks to get to the presets, which is where many users want to go first with EQ
> 2. You cannot see the impact of the preset changes any longer on the fly without toggling between screens, going back and forth, back and forth.
> 
> @wslee, this is an amazing app with tonnes of functionality, so it's not a complaint.  Radsone has developed an amazing product, listens to its users and constantly improves the product (Bluetooth 5.0, LDAC, etc).  It's simply intended to be constructive criticism.


The ability to control Q Factor on the EQ is nice, though it would be great to be able to vary it per slider - I use higher Q when I get to the higher frequencies. I do prefer having the presets and sliders on the same page; I'd be ok if the sliders were superimposed over the curve.

What I would really like, though, are MORE custom presets. I never use any of the canned ones, and never have. I'm not for different EQ curves for different music, and I use more than 4 different headphones/earphones. Let me override the canned ones, where I want. Also, could they be backed up in the app, so we don't lose them in updates?
Also not complaining!  Happy New Year!


----------



## IrishAudio

After the update on iOS, whenever I go into the app while music is playing, the music now stops. Can anyone else preproduce this?  

I was in the app while music was playing to change EQ on the fly to see how it would impact music. It was very handy when tweaking EQ.


----------



## Mouseman

IrishAudio said:


> After the update on iOS, whenever I go into the app while music is playing, the music now stops. Can anyone else preproduce this?
> 
> I was in the app while music was playing to change EQ on the fly to see how it would impact music. It was very handy when tweaking EQ.


Did you update to the new-new version? The one released a few days ago had a volume issue, I experienced it with the volume jumping up and down at random. The new one from today seems to have fixed that.


----------



## IrishAudio

Mouseman said:


> Did you update to the new-new version? The one released a few days ago had a volume issue, I experienced it with the volume jumping up and down at random. The new one from today seems to have fixed that.



I updated it yesterday morning, Friday. Same version as is currently on the site but they don’t show two versions. That would suck if there are two versions floating out there where one has a bug fix and the other doesn’t. That’s pretty poor practice.


----------



## Mouseman

IrishAudio said:


> I updated it yesterday morning, Friday. Same version as is currently on the site but they don’t show two versions. That would suck if there are two versions floating out there where one has a bug fix and the other doesn’t. That’s pretty poor practice.


I meant the app, not the firmware. They released a new iOS app (1.9.1) today.


----------



## IrishAudio

Mouseman said:


> I meant the app, not the firmware. They released a new iOS app (1.9.1) today.



Oh!  Thanks for clarifying. I will try and file a bug report if it persists.


----------



## IrishAudio

IrishAudio said:


> Oh!  Thanks for clarifying. I will try and file a bug report if it persists.



Fix confirmed. Thanks for pointing out the app was updated.


----------



## navii

Francisk said:


> Did you turn on the 2X preamp mode?



Thanks for your reply. Yah I did, It only starts sounding loud enough when its in "overdrive" mode, but even then its not as loud as being fed by my Fostex HPA8 (DAC / Headphone Amp). I understand that the ES100 is just a tiny portable unit. I was just hoping it was going to be all I needed to feed high quality bluetooth signal to my Yamaha amp.


----------



## mhoopes (Jan 6, 2019)

I believe it’s only capable of 1.1 Vrms single-ended output. Most dedicated consumer preamps are 2+ Vrms.


----------



## peter123




----------



## Cane

I just received my unit today. Could someone help me to change the codec?
It automatically uses aptX. I am on Android 6.0.1 and have Bluetooth 4.1... I should at least be able to change to AAC?


----------



## rkw

Cane said:


> I just received my unit today. Could someone help me to change the codec?
> It automatically uses aptX. I am on Android 6.0.1 and have Bluetooth 4.1... I should at least be able to change to AAC?


Assuming that your phone (what is it?) does support AAC...
Install the Radsone EarStudio app. Run it and connect to the ES100. On the home screen, tap on the Input (left of the battery indicator). Scroll down to the Bluetooth Codec Option section. Disable aptX and leave AAC enabled, and tap the Apply button.


----------



## Cane

rkw said:


> Assuming that your phone (what is it?) does support AAC...
> Install the Radsone EarStudio app. Run it and connect to the ES100. On the home screen, tap on the Input (left of the battery indicator). Scroll down to the Bluetooth Codec Option section. Disable aptX and leave AAC enabled, and tap the Apply button.


If I do, then it will use SBC instead...


----------



## rkw

Cane said:


> If I do, then it will use SBC instead...


That probably means your phone doesn't support AAC. Which phone do you have? Before Android 8.0, the only codecs available were those installed by the phone manufacturer.


----------



## Cane

rkw said:


> That probably means your phone doesn't support AAC. Which phone do you have? Before Android 8.0, the only codecs available were those installed by the phone manufacturer.


Samsung Galaxy Note 4.


----------



## kakistos

Cane said:


> Samsung Galaxy Note 4.


Hmm weird...on Samsung's website it lists the Note 4 as having the following audio codecs: MP3, AAC/AAC+/eAAC+, WMA, AMR-NB/WB, Vorbis, FLAC(*)
(*) Ultra High Quality Audio (~192KHz, 24 bit) support


----------



## Lurk650

Why do you want to switch to AAC? AptX technically can provide a better bit rate


----------



## trellus

peter123 said:


>



It looks awfully geeky, but that can be forgiven if it sounds good!


----------



## Cane

Lurk650 said:


> Why do you want to switch to AAC? AptX technically can provide a better bit rate


I think everyone would appreciate, if we didn't go down this road again. Sufficient to say, if it's possible then I want, if not, then that's ok to... One day, I might not need replaceable batteries, and switch to a newer phone. But until that day, I will stick with my old one.


----------



## Cane

kakistos said:


> Hmm weird...on Samsung's website it lists the Note 4 as having the following audio codecs: MP3, AAC/AAC+/eAAC+, WMA, AMR-NB/WB, Vorbis, FLAC(*)
> (*) Ultra High Quality Audio (~192KHz, 24 bit) support


I don't know if that's applicable to Bluetooth, but I do believe that it was supported in their own music player, that was installed on the phone.


----------



## mhoopes

The codecs they list are likely what the phone's music player can decode. For instance, I can't think of an instance of FLAC over BT. 
As for aptX vs. AAC, it's true that it has a higher transfer rate cap than AAC (352 Kb/s vs. 250 Kb/s), and takes less processing/battery power to decode. However, AAC has some perceptual coding algorithms up its sleeve, so bit rate doesn't make for an apples-to-apples comparison.
AAC is likely the best option on an iPhone, as tests on hydrogenaud.io have verified AAC's superior re-encoding quality. As for older Android, I don't know.


----------



## rkw

kakistos said:


> Hmm weird...on Samsung's website it lists the Note 4 as having the following audio codecs: MP3, AAC/AAC+/eAAC+, WMA, AMR-NB/WB, Vorbis, FLAC(*)
> (*) Ultra High Quality Audio (~192KHz, 24 bit) support


I saw that web page, but I think it's wrong because it doesn't match with other information on the web (including elsewhere on Samsung's website). It looks like the Note 4 only has SBC and aptX codecs.


----------



## kakistos

rkw said:


> I saw that web page, but I think it's wrong because it doesn't match with other information on the web (including elsewhere on Samsung's website). It looks like the Note 4 only has SBC and aptX codecs.


That's good to know that it's not a problem with the ES100's then.


----------



## Broquen

I hope to put this link here is not a problem, but it can help.

https://www.soundguys.com/understanding-bluetooth-codecs-15352/


----------



## lucifero13

Has anyone tried comparing the sound sig of this with the new Fiio M6? I might give my ES100 up


----------



## meringo

lucifero13 said:


> Has anyone tried comparing the sound sig of this with the new Fiio M6? I might give my ES100 up



My ES100 just passed away   sound is distorting and the only option is an out of warranty repair. I'm thinking the same exact thing -- or maybe even springing for the M9.


----------



## Francisk (Jan 8, 2019)

Just want to share that the LDAC codec streaming from my Samsung S7Edge with Exynos chipset seems to be very stable on the ES100 (v2.0.2 firmware) without any dropout or glitches. I'm truly enjoying the sound with my Sennheiser HD600 connected to the balanced output at 2x Voltage at 24 bit 96kHz with EQ turned off. Never thought something as small as the ES100 can perform so well with the HD600. I'm very impressed.


----------



## kakistos

Latest FW update causing terrible battery drain and I can’t revert....it’s almost down a % per minute.


----------



## atmosfearz

meringo said:


> My ES100 just passed away   sound is distorting and the only option is an out of warranty repair. I'm thinking the same exact thing -- or maybe even springing for the M9.


What caused it?


----------



## abrody

meringo said:


> My ES100 just passed away   sound is distorting and the only option is an out of warranty repair. I'm thinking the same exact thing -- or maybe even springing for the M9.


What does “distorting” mean? I posted earlier that I’m getting some awful feedback when my plug twists. Realized yesterday I can cause same behaviour by putting a bit of pressure on the top of the face of the device. Tried cleaning but no luck.


----------



## meringo (Jan 8, 2019)

fuzzy noise, volume-is-blown-out type of thing. Seems to impact all my headphones/IEMs at any volume level. I still hear music though. I have no idea what caused it -- didn't recently make any firmware changes (until I started troubleshooting) it didn't come in contact with water, and wasn't dropped. 

Happened totally at random. I don't really want to buy another since the new Fiio M line and Shanlings are so tiny now and use USB C. It's too bad there isn't a 2.0 of this with USB C and maybe a sturdier frame.


----------



## Broquen (Jan 8, 2019)

Francisk said:


> Just want to share that the LDAC codec streaming on my Samsung S7Edge with Exynos chipset seems to be very stable on the ES100 without any dropout or glitches. I'm truly enjoying the sound with my Sennheiser HD600 connected to the balanced output at 2x Voltage at 24 bit 96kHz with EQ turned off. Never thought something as small as the ES100 can perform so well with the HD600. I'm very impressed.



Exactly same way I'm using it (except for the HD600) with same good results (RedMI Note 5 636 snapdragon). LDAC stable without problems too, but have to say that if I'm wearing phone in my front right pocket pants and ES100 in the back left one, the signal is not very stable. It seems that my body can effectively affect the Bluetooth connection.
On the other hand I can leave my phone unattended in my bedroom and go to wc with ES100 (5m and two walls away) without problem.
I suppose that it can be affected by settings if LDAC fixed in better quality.

No battery drain issues with app's new version .


----------



## matan124

Anyone else got problems with the balanced output? I didn't use it for a while and today when i tried it didn't work.
Also when i change output it always work with the 3.5 output even when i choose balanced, and after the update i cant use the volume control from the app.


----------



## CactusPete23

matan124 said:


> Anyone else got problems with the balanced output? I didn't use it for a while and today when i tried it didn't work.
> Also when i change output it always work with the 3.5 output even when i choose balanced, and after the update i cant use the volume control from the app.



Since several others are not having these problems with the update...  I wonder if the firmware did not load properly?   

Is it posssible to try reloading the newest version again?  (Might have to load previous version first to do this?)  Just an idea...


----------



## mhoopes

matan124 said:


> Anyone else got problems with the balanced output? I didn't use it for a while and today when i tried it didn't work.
> Also when i change output it always work with the 3.5 output even when i choose balanced, and after the update i cant use the volume control from the app.


I saw that issue (not detecting 2.5 mm after unplugging 3.5 mm) yesterday, on Version 2.0.1 firmware, but with app 1.9.1. It went away when I updated the firmware to Version 2.0.2.
I'll bet it's a conflict between the older firmware and the newer app.
I wonder why they changed the power-on time back to 2 seconds? I preferred the short-press turn-on from Version 2.0.1 - that's why I put off updating the firmware this week.
By the way, version history for 1.9.1 says they "fixed volume control bug".


----------



## meringo

Woah -- I didn't realize people were having issues with balanced out. THAT is what I use and gives me this weird distortion. I haven't actually tried single ended lol


----------



## arbiter76

Dirty hole perhaps?


----------



## Double C

meringo said:


> My ES100 just passed away   sound is distorting and the only option is an out of warranty repair. I'm thinking the same exact thing -- or maybe even springing for the M9.



How are you using the ES100? Which phone/dap and app?


----------



## meringo

Double C said:


> How are you using the ES100? Which phone/dap and app?



Note9, 2017 Macbook Pro, iPad Pro


----------



## matan124

Update- I'm an idiot, didn't use the Bluetooth pairing on the app after the update. I guess it matters, no issues now.


----------



## ILikeMusic (Jan 8, 2019)

matan124 said:


> Update- I'm an idiot, didn't use the Bluetooth pairing on the app after the update. I guess it matters, no issues now.



Yes, I just received a new unit which had 1.4.9 out of the box after updating to 2.0.2 I noticed that I had to initialize the unit through the app again, and also many settings were returned to default. Definitely something to check after any update.


----------



## Broquen (Jan 8, 2019)

Spoiler








Tidal has updated Android app and now it's able to play mqa files! Not only this, I can play first song of an album or playlist wired, pause music, connect ES100 and listen to the whole album, apparently conserving master quality 

EDIT: It seems that when playing mqa files this way, not only it's possible to listen to the whole album/playlist, it's also possible to play mqa during whole session as if wired, changing playlist or listening to standard hi-fi tracks too in addition to mqa ones.


----------



## IrishAudio

Broquen said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What codec is the EarStudio app displaying when you are playing MQA tracks on the ES100?  I’m guessing LDAC or whatever other codec you have chosen to default to based on what the ES100 supports.


----------



## Broquen (Jan 8, 2019)

IrishAudio said:


> What codec is the EarStudio app displaying when you are playing MQA tracks on the ES100?  I’m guessing LDAC or whatever other codec you have chosen to default to based on what the ES100 supports.



I always use LDAC:



Spoiler







EDIT: But I think it has more to do with Tidal app than with ES100 codec. Now playing using aptX HD:



Spoiler


----------



## Devodonaldson

Broquen said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to be a party poopers but the MQA files you are listening to on your Android device aren't quite as beautiful as they seem. What I mean is that due to Android native SRC, all audio is being resampled to 16/48. So, though the original file is of a better quality than before, it's still being processed by Android software before reaching either upur headphone jack or Bluetooth device. The only devices that are doing bit perfect Tidal Masters audio are the LG V30, G7, V40. Granted, the Masters files resampled to 16/48 should rheoretheoret sound a bit better than the 16/44 files being resampled


----------



## ILikeMusic

One thing I'm missing here is why we would care about a 16-bit limitation in the first place? The only thing increased bit depth can give you is dynamic range and there's just no way an ES100 and anything could possibly exceed what is already available at 16 bits (assuming such content was even present in the source material in the first place which is highly unlikely.) Where is there a possible meaningful application of 'HD' audio in this case? (or anywhere for that matter, but especially here.)


----------



## HiFlight

If you can connect your phone to the ES100 via usb out via UAPP which is capable of bit perfect playback and MQA decoding, MQA should be audible through the EarStudio. (according to UAPP info.}


----------



## donedj

So I got this and am happy with it so far with my Iphone.
Meanwhile I can not connect it to my Samsung Galaxy Note 8.
The app keeps on searching and is not able to find the es100.
Anybody having this problem, and if so knows the workaround? No issues with iphone, only Samsung Note 8


----------



## kakistos

donedj said:


> So I got this and am happy with it so far with my Iphone.
> Meanwhile I can not connect it to my Samsung Galaxy Note 8.
> The app keeps on searching and is not able to find the es100.
> Anybody having this problem, and if so knows the workaround? No issues with iphone, only Samsung Note 8


Do you have another android phone you could test it on? I could ask my brother to download it on his and I’ll connect my es100 to try it out.


----------



## lucifero13 (Jan 9, 2019)

Good day guys! Theres a small plastic bit that started falling out in this part. What remedy did you do for that?


----------



## rkw (Jan 9, 2019)

donedj said:


> So I got this and am happy with it so far with my Iphone.
> Meanwhile I can not connect it to my Samsung Galaxy Note 8.
> The app keeps on searching and is not able to find the es100.
> Anybody having this problem, and if so knows the workaround? No issues with iphone, only Samsung Note 8


Just to be clear because you mentioned the app — are you trying to pair the ES100 with the Note 8, or already paired and trying to connect to the app? I've used the ES100 with different models of Samsung phones at work without a problem. Is your iPhone nearby while you're trying to do this? It might be auto connecting too quickly to your iPhone. Try turning off the bluetooth on your iPhone before you try to pair it with the Note 8.


----------



## Devodonaldson

donedj said:


> So I got this and am happy with it so far with my Iphone.
> Meanwhile I can not connect it to my Samsung Galaxy Note 8.
> The app keeps on searching and is not able to find the es100.
> Anybody having this problem, and if so knows the workaround? No issues with iphone, only Samsung Note 8


Will only connect to app on one device. If you want to use on app on different device, you must removefrom app on initial device


----------



## Devodonaldson

lucifero13 said:


> Good day guys! Theres a small plastic bit that started falling out in this part. What remedy did you do for that?


Push it in, then add some super glue to the outside to keep the pin from falling out


----------



## lucifero13

Devodonaldson said:


> Push it in, then add some super glue to the outside to keep the pin from falling out



I lost the other side already. Is it okay to put super glue there as well?


----------



## Devodonaldson

lucifero13 said:


> I lost the other side already. Is it okay to put super glue there as well?


Both sides of mine fell out, so no worries. I used SG on both sides and now the clip is secure


----------



## donedj

Devodonaldson said:


> Will only connect to app on one device. If you want to use on app on different device, you must removefrom app on initial device



Thanks!
This was the issue.

So for those who use this awesome gadget  what is your recommendation? Use it with Android phone and app or iPhone with the app? I am not sure what codecs are best and which one supports the best sound. Ios or Android? Headphones I am using are Sennheiser ie800


----------



## Impulse (Jan 9, 2019)

donedj said:


> Thanks!
> This was the issue.
> 
> So for those who use this awesome gadget  what is your recommendation? Use it with Android phone and app or iPhone with the app? I am not sure what codecs are best and which one supports the best sound. Ios or Android? Headphones I am using are Sennheiser ie800



Do you carry both phones on a routine basis? The Samsung will likely support a wider variety of codecs but you might also be perfectly content with AAC on the iPhone...

You can actually pair it with either at any time as needed, for audio. It's the app functionality that's set to one device and requires re-config, but all of the app's settings are saved on the device so you can set it and forget it unless you like wanna change EQ often or prefer using the app for volume control over the buttons.

Point is the connection for the app interactions is one thing, and the audio connection is another. You can even have it connected to one device for audio and another for control via app IIRC.


----------



## davehutch (Jan 10, 2019)

No worries, I've answered my own question


----------



## doboo57 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## ILikeMusic

I seem to be getting very short (maybe 10 ms) audio dropouts very randomly when using the ES100 as a USB DAC. I might hear several glitches in a row then nothing for 30 seconds, etc. Very random. Phone is a Motorola Moto X Pure running Android 7, app is Poweramp v3 but the problem occurs using any audio player app. I've tried all the settings I can think of using the ES100 app (turned jitter control on and off, tried 44.1 and 48 khz bitrate settings, etc.) as well as everything in Poweramp (and v3 has a lot of versatility in audio settuings) but nothing seems to have any effect on the problem. I've even tried using multiple USB cables. Performance on Bluetooth is flawless. Any ideas?

TIA


----------



## arbiter76

ILikeMusic said:


> I seem to be getting very short (maybe 10 ms) audio dropouts very randomly when using the ES100 as a USB DAC. I might hear several glitches in a row then nothing for 30 seconds, etc. Very random. Phone is a Motorola Moto X Pure running Android 7, app is Poweramp v3 but the problem occurs using any audio player app. I've tried all the settings I can think of using the ES100 app (turned jitter control on and off, tried 44.1 and 48 khz bitrate settings, etc.) as well as everything in Poweramp (and v3 has a lot of versatility in audio settuings) but nothing seems to have any effect on the problem. I've even tried using multiple USB cables. Performance on Bluetooth is flawless. Any ideas?
> 
> TIA



Not sure but is it possible not enough horsepower?  The Moto X pure used the 808 SOC because the 810 were hot pieces of crap.


----------



## benoe

ILikeMusic said:


> I seem to be getting very short (maybe 10 ms) audio dropouts very randomly when using the ES100 as a USB DAC. I might hear several glitches in a row then nothing for 30 seconds, etc. Very random. Phone is a Motorola Moto X Pure running Android 7, app is Poweramp v3 but the problem occurs using any audio player app. I've tried all the settings I can think of using the ES100 app (turned jitter control on and off, tried 44.1 and 48 khz bitrate settings, etc.) as well as everything in Poweramp (and v3 has a lot of versatility in audio settuings) but nothing seems to have any effect on the problem. I've even tried using multiple USB cables. Performance on Bluetooth is flawless. Any ideas?
> 
> TIA


Is there anything else connected to the es100 wirelessly in the same time?


----------



## ILikeMusic (Jan 11, 2019)

benoe said:


> Is there anything else connected to the es100 wirelessly in the same time?


No, I have Bluetooth turned off on the phone and there are no other devices connected.

The problem does seem to be related to the Moto X since my wife's old S5 works OK, and I don't think it is a processor horsepower issue because the Moto X is considerably faster than the S5, plus increasing the buffer size in Poweramp also makes no difference so it doesn't seem to be that the device can't keep up, rather some problem in USB transmission itself. There were some USB settings under Android Developer Options that seemed to hold promise but had no effect. I also tried setting the ES100 to not attempt to charge via the USB port thinking that may be part of the problem, but again no change. I'm basically out of options I guess.

It's not really a big deal I suppose since to me AptX on the ES100 is pretty much transparent and I doubt I could resolve any significant difference vs. a direct USB connection, but I would like to figure it out though. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## arbiter76

Tried cleaning your BUS port?


----------



## trellus

ILikeMusic said:


> I seem to be getting very short (maybe 10 ms) audio dropouts very randomly when using the ES100 as a USB DAC. I might hear several glitches in a row then nothing for 30 seconds, etc. Very random. Phone is a Motorola Moto X Pure running Android 7, app is Poweramp v3 but the problem occurs using any audio player app. I've tried all the settings I can think of using the ES100 app (turned jitter control on and off, tried 44.1 and 48 khz bitrate settings, etc.) as well as everything in Poweramp (and v3 has a lot of versatility in audio settuings) but nothing seems to have any effect on the problem. I've even tried using multiple USB cables. Performance on Bluetooth is flawless. Any ideas?
> 
> TIA



Do these audio dropouts happen with the same cable, same phone, but different USB DAC?


----------



## monsieurfromag3

@arbiter76 Those innuendos


----------



## arbiter76

monsieurfromag3 said:


> @arbiter76 Those innuendos



.what innuendos?  The bus port was obviously a typo.

Could be a process in the background taking up cycles causing skips.


----------



## mhoopes

arbiter76 said:


> .what innuendos?  The bus port was obviously a typo.
> 
> Could be a process in the background taking up cycles causing skips.


I haven't experienced that with the ES100, though I remember a PCMCIA Audigy 2 ZS that used to pop and click on the headphone output when bus throughput was constrained.


----------



## atmosfearz (Jan 11, 2019)

Some kind of my 3 best purchases of the last year: Redmi Note 5 Pro (159$, 4/64 + sd card slot for tons of music, everything I need, 3 days for me without charging, works well with ES100, all bluetooth codecs, btw I prefer LDAC over aptX HD, no dropouts or any problems, I don't know how Xiaomi makes almost everything and do it well, seems because it's for Chinese market mostly), Pro82 (in top of the price kings + so comfortable) and of course ES100 (almost no analogues, I use it everywhere and with everything, it even sounds better than most of DACs in the same price range, only concern is 16bit via USB).


----------



## ILikeMusic (Jan 11, 2019)

arbiter76 said:


> Could be a process in the background taking up cycles causing skips.



A reasonable assumption and I looked at that, but using utilities that show processor utilization, even down to the individual core, I can see that the processor is pretty much loafing along when playing music and there's no sign of any background process making things busy. Beyond that I don't know what else could be affecting the USB bus since obviously the ES100 is the only thing connected.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

arbiter76 said:


> .what innuendos?  The bus port was obviously a typo.


My bad I guess? A few posts ago you suggested someone’s problem could be a dirty hole, at which point I wondered if yours was a joke account  But then I’m French, we’re trained to detect innuendos where there are none.


----------



## arbiter76

monsieurfromag3 said:


> My bad I guess? A few posts ago you suggested someone’s problem could be a dirty hole, at which point I wondered if yours was a joke account  But then I’m French, we’re trained to detect innuendos where there are none.



 LMAO.  I was being serious with a hint of joke.  My phones have needed cleaning out because it is exposed to a lot more especially in my line of work.  My ES100 Only sees the light when I am ready to jam though.  Those dirty holes will get you.  I've saved quite a few peeps cleaning their hole.   for real.


----------



## arbiter76

My initial impression of the Aiwa Prodigy 1s was umm... Bleh.  My 6h of ownership summed up in one word;  Intimate. (MP3s are intimate but sloppy.  In a bad way.  Like somebody breathing up your ear hole with snap crackle pops in their mouth hole.)

Hole is not my favorite word.  Just have not taken these off for 4h.

More intimate review coming soon.


----------



## arbiter76 (Jan 12, 2019)

So I got these earbuds, the Aiwa Prodigy 1.  For $30.  Didn't know they were $50 until shortly after I bought them. Anyways...

Opened the simple package. Read the instructions.  Yes, people still do that.  Popped them in my ES100.  Sounded ok in certain genres off the bat but full bodied music with guitar, electric guitar and bass guitar was yucky.  ~10mins later I decided to break them in on my LGV20 for a couple hours. 2h later I pop them in my earholes.  Dafuq?  Put them back in the ES100 real quick and was still kind of mushy but better.  Listened about 20 mins back on my V20.  After a few minutes of going back and forth with the AKG buds that came with my Note9 the AKGs were still the fun buds.  The Prodigys looked like they were going to be for critical listening, classical and opera.

I have been jamming my Beyerdymanics 770 Pro 250s here and there lately.  So luckily my JDS Labs C5D amp was out.  Hmmm...  YOLO right?  Went back and forth with my V20 and Note9.  Turned off bass boost and forgot high gain was on.  Ran the gamut of all kinds of music.  No country here. Sounded a lot better but mushy flat.  Flicked some bass boost on and then flicked it higher.  I can't believe what I am hearing.  Tupac is throwing a symphony and nobody was invited.  Started pushing the volume some and figured out gain was on.  It stayed on. Thought these liked power at this point.

Fast forward about 2h later and figured out I was double EQ'd from Earstudio app.  Set that to flat ASAP.  I say ASAP in retrospect because my EQ in Neutron was still being dialed in.  I was playing around with 10 and 20 parametric EQs and never have tried to dial in something so meticulously and maniacally.  Time to pop back in the ES100.

Ever see a **** eating grin?  Yeah.  I had that.  Still do. Breaking these in with some juice and bass really made a humongous difference.  Who uses the word humongous? 

But seriously, the dynamic range really opened up.  These now compete with dynamic range of my Beyer COPs on my amps.  I always preferred over ear headphones because I did not think ear buds could replace a good headphone experience.  But I am a newb to ear buds so take that with a grain of salt.  I am still playing with the EQ.  Trying to dial it in.  Bass needs a small bump.  I have been going back and forth between 500hz-1khz boost and cuts not because of lack of mids but because I want more.  The highs are crispy like I like it.  The reviews on Amazon are correct.  MP3s wipe that grin off.  Some of my high VBR and CBR 320 bitrates sound pretty good still, but if I have the FLAC it sounds noticeably better.  The pretentious audiophiles who like to hear lip smacking and cracking will hate or love these.  The bass is adequate and controlled?  That is the best I could tell anybody on head fi.  I am fortunate to have 2 12" Hsu subs for my home theater.  Having multiple subs really changes your perspective on subwoofage.  The mids are there all day.  The treble isn't bright and definitely not ear fatiguing.

Anyways, I didn't know how fortunate I was to get these for $30.  I would pay the $50, nay, I probably will pay $50 for backup.  In my amateur opinion I think these would satiate most people without disposable income.  I have not tried other tips.  Might try one smaller but reviews say it might be a pain to change.  A dash of EQ and these might be glued to your ears and ES100.


----------



## chinmie

this (Sony MH755) is really nice with the ES100.


----------



## stemplar (Jan 12, 2019)

I can recommend Sony MDR-1AM2 to ES-100. (an idea)  More balanced sound than Am1. (it was a bit basshead) You can completely turn off the EQ, listen in a bit bit! . I use PC / Android / OTG / LDAC mainly with a balanced cable with it. (with a 4.4 / 2.5mm compiler)


----------



## Ocelitgol

Is it possible to set it to automatically turn off when reach full charged? I sometimes forgot and leave it plug in with my battery and it kept on charging


----------



## Broquen

stormers said:


> Is it possible to set it to automatically turn off when reach full charged? I sometimes forgot and leave it plug in with my battery and it kept on charging



You can configure the app so it stops charging about 90% (and by doing so you're protecting battery). Anyway, try an smart charger, it should stop charging when battery is full if I'm not wrong


----------



## B_Rich

chinmie said:


> this (Sony MH755) is really nice with the ES100.



How did you make the carbon fiber wrap? (assuming you made it?)


----------



## chinmie

B_Rich said:


> How did you make the carbon fiber wrap? (assuming you made it?)



i just bought carbon sticker roll and cut it freehand and applied it to the unit


----------



## tempwave

I really wish my es100 would have worked out. I was trying to use it for video and couldn't get past the lip sync delay.  If only it had the apt x ll codec. I did enjoy all the features in the app.


----------



## Lurk650

tempwave said:


> I really wish my es100 would have worked out. I was trying to use it for video and couldn't get past the lip sync delay.  If only it had the apt x ll codec. I did enjoy all the features in the app.


Using LDAC I don't believe I encountered any delays, I usually notice that kind of stuff


----------



## Broquen

Lurk650 said:


> Using LDAC I don't believe I encountered any delays, I usually notice that kind of stuff



Same here. I noticed it only first time I used it with my Samsung TV. When I turned off and on ES100, there were no delays and, since then, a couple of times more working like a charm.


----------



## tempwave

Lurk650 said:


> Using LDAC I don't believe I encountered any delays, I usually notice that kind of stuff


Maybe it was what I was trying to do with it.  I have a bluetooth transmitter to watch TV late at night. I was pairing the earstudio with that to drive my headphones.  Sometimes the delay was as bad as 3 seconds. For Music, this would be OK, but watching any movies seemed challenging.


----------



## subtec

@wslee I don't suppose we'll see a slightly larger device with longer battery life at some point? All of these BT receivers settle around 8-12 hours runtime, which I find isn't always enough. I'd gladly trade a little size increase if I could reliably get 20 hours out of it.

I realize you're no longer actively posting here, so take this is a request for a future product. Thanks.


----------



## mhoopes

Lurk650 said:


> Using LDAC I don't believe I encountered any delays, I usually notice that kind of stuff


I’ve found that LDAC with the Netflix app on my Sony UBP-X800 (and in Sound Quality mode) has shown the lowest latency of everything I’ve tried, including AAC with the same player.


----------



## rkw

tempwave said:


> Maybe it was what I was trying to do with it.  I have a bluetooth transmitter to watch TV late at night.


Which transmitter? That makes a difference as well as the receiver.


----------



## tempwave

rkw said:


> Which transmitter? That makes a difference as well as the receiver.


 I don't know which mee audio transmitter it is but I know it supports aptx LL.

I've now compared the delay on one fifteen dollar mpow receiver, a thirty dollar mpow receiver, and the earstudio. The low end mpow is pretty close to real time. The thirty dollar mpow supports aptx ll and has no latency issues. All of these ran off the mee audio transmitter.

I don't know if there is anything I could have done differently, but I wanted the earstudio to workout for me while on the go and at home watching movies.


----------



## arbiter76

Have not had problems with video but mostly YouTube and no streaming services.


----------



## rkw

tempwave said:


> Sometimes the delay was as bad as 3 seconds.


3 seconds of latency is abnormally bad. I'm surprised that everything along the transmission path can even hold 3 seconds of audio. Did you try reducing the buffer with the EarStudio app? Which codec is the ES100 using with the TV (you can see it in the app)?

In the end, you seem to be doing everything normally and the ES100 may not work out. You could look at the BTR3 which does have aptX LL.


----------



## tempwave

rkw said:


> 3 seconds of latency is abnormally bad. I'm surprised that everything along the transmission path can even hold 3 seconds of audio. Did you try reducing the buffer with the EarStudio app? Which codec is the ES100 using with the TV (you can see it in the app)?
> 
> In the end, you seem to be doing everything normally and the ES100 may not work out. You could look at the BTR3 which does have aptX LL.


Btr3 is on my shortlist. 

The app was ineffective in this scenario as my phone was out of the picture.  It was simply the TV into the meeaudio and out to the ES.  I ordered a 2.5mm balanced cable for my 6xx because I had such high hopes for this device.  Overall I was impressed, but it just didn't fit my needs.


----------



## benoe

tempwave said:


> The app was ineffective in this scenario as my phone was out of the picture.



Even if the phone is not the source, you can control the es100 with the phone app and modify it's settings on the fly.


----------



## Lurk650

Yeah, as long as the ES100 is powered on, the app controls it


----------



## tempwave

I figured but the adjustments have not fixed the issue.


----------



## ILikeMusic (Jan 13, 2019)

Lurk650 said:


> Yeah, as long as the ES100 is powered on, the app controls it



As long as the app has a Bluetooth connection that is, for instance you cannot control the ES100 via USB.


----------



## Ocelitgol

Does anyone notice any difference with all the options in the app? like DCT, Oversampling, Dac Filter, or x2 current? 

I'm using it with SE846 and not sure if i'm missing out on anything. I'd love to see settings everyone use


----------



## ILikeMusic

stormers said:


> Does anyone notice any difference with all the options in the app? like DCT, Oversampling, Dac Filter, or x2 current?
> 
> I'm using it with SE846 and not sure if i'm missing out on anything. I'd love to see settings everyone use


Most of those options can cure some ills if present, but if not will not make any audible difference so it kinda depends on the equipment being used. I think most people tend to leave them off. DAC filter might make a bit of  difference but for me (also using an SE846) the difference is subtle if it exists at all (it's notoriously difficult to filter out placebo effects from real effects, in spite of what people believe they hear.) Regarding the current setting, the SE846 are very sensitive phones and there probably isn't any advantage to the 2X setting in this case so you might as well save some battery power.


----------



## Ocelitgol

ILikeMusic said:


> Most of those options can cure some ills if present, but if not will not make any audible difference so it kinda depends on the equipment being used. I think most people tend to leave them off. DAC filter might make a bit of  difference but for me (also using an SE846) the difference is subtle if it exists at all (it's notoriously difficult to filter out placebo effects from real effects, in spite of what people believe they hear.) Regarding the current setting, the SE846 are very sensitive phones and there probably isn't any advantage to the 2X setting in this case so you might as well save some battery power.


thanks for the insight. I'm still testing between some Chinese True wireless modules vs ES100 vs Shanling M0 vs BTR3 vs novice DAP like A&K Jr. (all the expensive stuffs back home)

Do you keep every settings at default? Do you use any EQ with SE846? I'd to find some use for the wonderful EQ profiles on ES100 but it won't be here until next week


----------



## ILikeMusic (Jan 13, 2019)

I pretty much have everything at the default. I use 'sharp rolloff' for the filter (I can't really profess that there's an obvious difference, but that's what I'm using.) As above, I wouldn't expect any difference with things like DCT or oversampling unless you have some problem to solve, which is usually not the case.

Things like crossfeed and EQ are simply matters of personal preference. Experiment with crossfeed (which will crossfeed some signal between right and left which will have an effect on soundstage), some people like the effect and some do not (personally I generally do not use it.) Same with EQ, some see a fault in using it as some purist thing but I've never understood that, I see it as simply a tool an I use it whenever I feel the need, or even just to suit personal preference.. the purpose of listening is for enjoyment after all, not a science experiment, nor is there any requirement to suffer through a poor mastering as some form of personal honor . I would advise staying away from preset EQ profiles and instead develop your own. Start with flat and if you think that bass seems thin or the high end seems flat or veiled then tweak as necessary, _in small increments_, just a little here or there to fix poorly mastered recordings or adjust for weaknesses in the playback system or speaker/transducer. With the SE846 you shouldn't need much.


----------



## Ocelitgol

ILikeMusic said:


> I pretty much have everything at the default. I use 'sharp rolloff' for the filter (I can't really profess that there's an obvious difference, but that's what I'm using.) As above, I wouldn't expect any difference with things like DCT or oversampling unless you have some problem to solve, which is usually not the case.
> 
> Things like crossfeed and EQ are simply matters of personal preference. Experiment with crossfeed (which will crossfeed some signal between right and left which will have an effect on soundstage), some people like the effect and some do not (personally I generally do not use it.) Same with EQ, some see a fault in using it as some purist thing but I've never understood that, I see it as simply a tool an I use it whenever I feel the need, or even just to suit personal preference.. the purpose of listening is for enjoyment after all, not a science experiment, nor is there any requirement to suffer through a poor mastering as some form of personal honor . I would advise staying away from preset EQ profiles and instead develop your own. Start with flat and if you think that bass seems thin or the high end seems flat or veiled then tweak as necessary, _in small increments_, just a little here or there to fix poorly mastered recordings or adjust for weaknesses in the playback system or speaker/transducer. With the SE846 you shouldn't need much.



thank you. Last question: is the output level estimation accurate? Do I put SE846 impedance and sensitivity in those boxes there? 
If it is correct then I've been listening with unhealthy volume lol (100 dB SPL 3hrs at a time)


----------



## mhoopes

ILikeMusic said:


> I pretty much have everything at the default. I use 'sharp rolloff' for the filter (I can't really profess that there's an obvious difference, but that's what I'm using.) As above, I wouldn't expect any difference with things like DCT or oversampling unless you have some problem to solve, which is usually not the case.
> 
> Things like crossfeed and EQ are simply matters of personal preference. Experiment with crossfeed (which will crossfeed some signal between right and left which will have an effect on soundstage), some people like the effect and some do not (personally I generally do not use it.) Same with EQ, some see a fault in using it as some purist thing but I've never understood that, I see it as simply a tool an I use it whenever I feel the need, or even just to suit personal preference.. the purpose of listening is for enjoyment after all, not a science experiment, nor is there any requirement to suffer through a poor mastering as some form of personal honor . I would advise staying away from preset EQ profiles and instead develop your own. Start with flat and if you think that bass seems thin or the high end seems flat or veiled then tweak as necessary, _in small increments_, just a little here or there to fix poorly mastered recordings or adjust for weaknesses in the playback system or speaker/transducer. With the SE846 you shouldn't need much.


I'm usually for crafting a good-for-all-tracks EQ curve for each particular earphone. 

However, with more resolving IEMs (in my case, the FiiO FA7), I'm finding that the EQ that works for more modern recordings isn't necessarily working for me with older masters. Perhaps those older masters are counting on slower transient response, and higher levels of distortion and modulation products that may have been present in the studio monitor reproduction chain during mastering.

Unfortunately, we only get 4 custom EQ presets on the ES100, and 22 canned ones. The only canned one I EVER use is FLAT.

As for the other DSP effects in the ES100, I've left everything at default. I can't hear a difference in varying levels of DCT, but I'm not averse to the idea of noise shaping, so I leave it on. The Sharp Roll-off makes the most sense to me in terms of transducer bandwidth. I'd like to see what those filter outputs actually look like in terms of measured driver SPL. I'll bet they look different than those waveforms that AKM and ESS are publishing.


----------



## mhoopes

Addendum: Here are a couple of interesting articles about spectral content trends in the music recording industry.

All about what bass?

Spectral Characteristics of Popular Commercial Recordings 1950-2010


----------



## Marco Angel

mhoopes said:


> Addendum: Here are a couple of interesting articles about spectral content trends in the music recording industry.
> 
> All about what bass?
> 
> Spectral Characteristics of Popular Commercial Recordings 1950-2010


Love those audio investigations, THX!


----------



## ClieOS

Built these two short balanced cable for the ES100: one with Etymotic mmcx connector and another with a normal straight mmcx connector.


----------



## Mouseman

ClieOS said:


> Built these two short balanced cable for the ES100: one with Etymotic mmcx connector and another with a normal straight mmcx connector.


Wow, really nice cables. Did you build them from scratch, or mod existing cables?

The ES100 really shines with balanced output, it gives that extra punch for some of my IEMs and cans.


----------



## muschem

I just got my ES100 in and I'm really enjoying it. The firmware upgrade was easy. Pairing with multiple devices was painless (really like how seamless it is to switch between two sources). The sound is great - powers my FIBAE3's wonderfully, and LDAC from the WM1A is almost indistinguishable from wired connection. Using balanced output via Effect Audio AresII to 2.5mm Psquared is great, but those shorter cables above look sweet. Weighed this against the BTR3, and so far I have no complaints. The EQ is fun to play with, but I usually stay pretty flat. Anyway... just dropped in to say this is a great little module, and I don't think you can go wrong with it.


----------



## nu44

My unit does not work as a USB DAC/Amp anymore. It worked before, but maybe it stopped working after updating to 2.x firmware. It seems the audio stream is still detected as the input shows USB PCM 16bit/44.1khz in the app, but no sound. It still works using BT.
Is anyone having the same issue?


----------



## ClieOS

Mouseman said:


> Wow, really nice cables. Did you build them from scratch, or mod existing cables?



It was originally a balanced cable, cut and mod by adding new balanced plug and mmcx connectors.


----------



## LTDJ

Is there any way to stop this device from powering itself on after it finishes charging, I hate leaving it overnight and waking up realising that it's been on standby for hours and I've lost charge because of this.


----------



## ILikeMusic (Jan 15, 2019)

LTDJ said:


> Is there any way to stop this device from powering itself on after it finishes charging, I hate leaving it overnight and waking up realising that it's been on standby for hours and I've lost charge because of this.



Under the 'Power Option' menu (touch the battery level bar to get there) there is a setting 'Auto power off when charger is connected'. That might do what you want, although it would prevent you from listening while charging.


----------



## LTDJ

ILikeMusic said:


> Under the 'Power Option' menu (touch the battery level bar to get there) there is a setting 'Auto power off when charger is connected'. That might do what you want.


Correct me if I'm wrong - this means that if I start charging while using it (in BT mode) it will power off, that's fairly inconvenient. 
What I asked for is a standard behaviour of 99.9% devices out there. If I switch it off keep it switched off, even if I plug it in to charge and/or when it finishes charging, If I wanted it to be switched on, I'd keep it switched on.


----------



## ILikeMusic

Yes, I updated my post just before you responded, setting that mode will prevent you from using the device while charging. I hadn't noticed the behavior you describe but if that's what it does... strange. But even if powered on, since it is still connected to the charger does the internal battery discharge?


----------



## Ocelitgol

LTDJ said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong - this means that if I start charging while using it (in BT mode) it will power off, that's fairly inconvenient.
> What I asked for is a standard behaviour of 99.9% devices out there. If I switch it off keep it switched off, even if I plug it in to charge and/or when it finishes charging, If I wanted it to be switched on, I'd keep it switched on.


this is why I think an option to turn off/on/stay on at full charge is a good addition. I put mine in a battery case and after it fully charge, it stays on and drain battery


----------



## SeeD

I am thinking of taking the plunge and purchasing the ES100 to mate with my new FiiO Fa7 earphones.  One guy on here used the ES100 to tone down the bass and bump up the mids a bit. So, I shall try this too, although I hate having long wires on a wireless set-up..lol   Has anyone done this already?

Where can I get a good quality - short - MMCX cable?

Thanks!


----------



## Lurk650

SeeD said:


> I am thinking of taking the plunge and purchasing the ES100 to mate with my new FiiO Fa7 earphones.  One guy on here used the ES100 to tone down the bass and bump up the mids a bit. So, I shall try this too, although I hate having long wires on a wireless set-up..lol   Has anyone done this already?
> 
> Where can I get a good quality - short - MMCX cable?
> 
> Thanks!


VEClan.com...customize your own cable there


----------



## ClieOS

SeeD said:


> Has anyone done this already?



FiiO does make good quality short mmcx cable for their IEM, which can be converted to balanced if you are good with soldering. Built one for myself last month: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-228#post-14644613


----------



## Ocelitgol

ClieOS said:


> FiiO does make good quality short mmcx cable for their IEM, which can be converted to balanced if you are good with soldering. Built one for myself last month: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-228#post-14644613


I have this cable but after some time it becomes harden. Now use **** 8 core copper...it's a tad long.

Might just order from VE


----------



## ClieOS

stormers said:


> I have this cable but after some time it becomes harden. Now use **** 8 core copper...it's a tad long.
> 
> Might just order from VE



If you use it (or any cable for that matter) over the ear, better to add an ear guide as sweat will harden any plastic / rubber over time. Alternatively heat shrink also help.

Just checked on VE site - but it only gives a 1.2m option? Maybe I missed something or perhaps it needs to be order manually.


----------



## Ocelitgol

ClieOS said:


> If you use it (or any cable for that matter) over the ear, better to add an ear guide as sweat will harden any plastic / rubber over time. Alternatively heat shrink also help.
> 
> Just checked on VE site - but it only gives a 1.2m option? Maybe I missed something or perhaps it needs to be order manually.


I only found out that choosing MMCX machine will only give long cables. MMCX hand terminated has a 2ft


----------



## ILikeMusic (Jan 15, 2019)

LTDJ said:


> What I asked for is a standard behaviour of 99.9% devices out there. If I switch it off keep it switched off, even if I plug it in to charge and/or when it finishes charging, If I wanted it to be switched on, I'd keep it switched on.



I just checked and my ES100 (running current firmware 2.0.2) stays off when charge is complete. I plugged in the charger, turned off the unit (flashing LED stopped and I observed a steady red circle LED, indicating charging) and left it to fully charge.When it was fully charged the steady red circle changed to steady green and the unit remained off, just like the standard behavior you expected. Is yours doing something different?


----------



## Trapok

ClieOS said:


> If you use it (or any cable for that matter) over the ear, better to add an ear guide as sweat will harden any plastic / rubber over time. Alternatively heat shrink also help.
> 
> Just checked on VE site - but it only gives a 1.2m option? Maybe I missed something or perhaps it needs to be order manually.


You have to ask(comment) for the cable lenght


----------



## Lurk650

Yeah, looks like the shortest from VE is 2ft. Thought they did shorter. Maybe, shoot @alpha421, who runs Triton Audio Cables, a PM and see if he can do a custome short cable.


----------



## Rowethren

Forzaaudioworks.com can do cables any length you want at high quality and reasonable prices. They made me cables to use with my ES100 and my K10c/Shure SE215 at 40cm which was perfect for my usage. 

If you PM @Matez he can sort you out.


----------



## ClieOS

stormers said:


> I only found out that choosing MMCX machine will only give long cables. MMCX hand terminated has a 2ft





Trapok said:


> You have to ask(comment) for the cable lenght



Thanks for the clarification. Will be good for future reference as I have already built my own balanced cable for ES100.


----------



## SeeD

Thanks for the info everyone. However, can anyone here recommend anyone in the US who can create a decent SHORT MMCX cable?


----------



## Lurk650

SeeD said:


> Thanks for the info everyone. However, can anyone here recommend anyone in the US who can create a decent SHORT MMCX cable?


See my post above, Alpha is located in the Seattle area


----------



## SeeD

Lurk650 said:


> See my post above, Alpha is located in the Seattle area



Thanks!   I appreciate the added response.  I figured everyone suggested was abroad.  

I sent a note to alpha421.

Mike


----------



## Levistras

Hey guys,

Has anybody noticed an issue with incoming voice volume on calls since updating to 2.x ?   I'm not sure if this happened when I upgraded to 2.0.1 (now 2.0.2) or afterwards, but when I get an incoming call the voice volume of the other party is VERY quiet..  sounds like it is at 5% or less compared to the volume of music playing just before the call.   This used to work fine and I would take calls on it previously... I don't take calls on it often though so I'm not sure when it happened.

Voice volume is not impacted when using the phone "as a phone" in my hand, or speakerphone, or with headphones connected directly to the phone.   It is impacted only when using the EarStudio and I tried both 3.5mm and 2.5mm ports, same behavior. 

During calls, I have also noticed that if I use the Mic Loopback I hear myself just fine (not quiet) and keypad tones from either myself or the other party are also loud and don't have an issue with those sounds.

Not sure if there's any other relevant details to provide.. I tried doing a factory reset on the EarStudio and recently updated it to 2.0.2 (it was on 2.0.1 when I noticed the problem) but still the issue persists.   I'm using a Samsung Galaxy S8 as my phone.

My only workaround is to crank the volume from my usual -18.5dB to +6dB and I can somewhat hear the other party if they speak loudly, however I have to ensure music wasn't playing before the call otherwise I end up deafening myself (and potentially damaging my earphones) when the music comes blasting back in after the call and I scramble to put it back to -18.5dB.

I've tried enabling and disabling the EQ, no change...  Not sure if there's anything else I can try.   This feels like a software issue but the software update and factory reset didn't fix the problem.

Any thoughts?

I also submitted a "Contact Us" request on the radsone page in hopes they can offer some advice.

Thanks,
-Levistras


----------



## LTDJ

ILikeMusic said:


> I just checked and my ES100 (running current firmware 2.0.2) stays off when charge is complete. I plugged in the charger, turned off the unit (flashing LED stopped and I observed a steady red circle LED, indicating charging) and left it to fully charge.When it was fully charged the steady red circle changed to steady green and the unit remained off, just like the standard behavior you expected. Is yours doing something different?


Yeah, mine seems to
a) turn itself on when I plug it in to charge
b) when I switch it off whilst charging it will stay off until when it stops charging when it turns on. 

Both are silly. And both seem to be a default option - i.e. connecting/disconnecting to USB charger or PC host will reboot ES100. Maybe there is a reason why this should be happening if it's connected to PC host and needs to act as a DAC. But for simple charging it should never reboot. I've never had a device that would do this.


----------



## ILikeMusic

Well that is strange because while I do have to turn it off after connecting the charger (admittedly odd but not really a problem) the unit does not turn on by itself when changing is completed. Are you using the most current firmware release (2.0.2)? If so I have no explanation as to why our two units would behave differently.


----------



## peter123

Trapok said:


> You have to ask(comment) for the cable lenght



^^ This, they made a 40 cm for me when I asked them.


----------



## LTDJ

ILikeMusic said:


> Well that is strange because while I do have to turn it off after connecting the charger (admittedly odd but not really a problem) the unit does not turn on by itself when changing is completed. Are you using the most current firmware release (2.0.2)? If so I have no explanation as to why our two units would behave differently.



I'm on the latest FW. What I noticed looking at it today whilst it was charging, when it started getting close to switching on the red circle stopped being solid and became continuous red and then it flashed green once. Then it went solid red again and it flashed green twice, then it went red and flashed green three times then it went red and single, red and twice, red and three times and it came on (so no more red but green on standby) and I was able to see it connected with my phone where I saw that the battery was charged to 100%. Before when I charged I always woke up to 9X% thinking that either the device is faulty or the charger is misbehaving.
I mean the silliness of these circle notifications is also something that I can't get over, there's no way any sane person can memorise all combinations.


----------



## Hanesu (Jan 16, 2019)

I have a question concerning the ES100:
Every time I charge it, it automatically switches on. This can be quite annoying because then it automatically connects to my phone and computer ... even in times when I don`t want it to. It happened so many times now that I wanted to make a phone call and was wondering why I could not hear a thing (because it was auto connected to the ES100 while charging).

*So is there a way to switch the "auto on while charging" off?*


----------



## Hanesu

Sorry, double post


----------



## ILikeMusic

Hanesu said:


> I have a question concerning the ES100:
> Every time I charge it, it automatically switches on. This can be quite annoying because then it automatically connects to my phone and computer ... even in times when I don`t want it to. It happened so many times now that I wanted to make a phone call and was wondering why I could not hear a thing (because it was auto connected to the ES100 while charging).
> 
> *So is there a way to switch the "auto on while charging" off?*



There are a few power options but they will probably have undesirable side effects for typical use. The easiest solution is to simply switch the power off after plugging in the charging cable, it only takes a few seconds.


----------



## Hanesu (Jan 16, 2019)

ILikeMusic said:


> There are a few power options but they will probably have undesirable side effects for typical use. The easiest solution is to simply switch the power off after plugging in the charging cable, it only takes a few seconds.



Thanks for your reply! But hmmmm....still find it annoying (especially because my charging cable is a bit hidden under my table and it gets really fiddly if I also have to switch it off every time I charge it) . I am still wondering why that is? My XB10 and my XDSD don`t do that? What is the benefit of this "auto on" function? Nobody else here finds it annoying?

Maybe somebody of Radsone is reading this? Maybe it could be changed through an update?


----------



## ILikeMusic (Jan 16, 2019)

I think most users would agree that the power state should not change when charging. The Radsone people have been pretty responsive in adding/changing features in firmware updates and I think they monitor the forum, plus you can provide feedback on their website.


----------



## Mouseman

Hanesu said:


> Thanks for your reply! But hmmmm....still find it annoying (especially because my charging cable is a bit hidden under my table and it gets really fiddly if I also have to switch it off every time I charge it) . I am still wondering why that is? My XB10 and my XDSD don`t do that? What is the benefit of this "auto on" function? Nobody else here finds it annoying?
> 
> Maybe somebody of Radsone is reading this? Maybe it could be changed through an update?


Maybe I'm not understanding your issue, but why not just select "auto power off when charger connected"? If you need to run it when connected, change it back.


----------



## ILikeMusic (Jan 16, 2019)

Mouseman said:


> Maybe I'm not understanding your issue, but why not just select "auto power off when charger connected"? If you need to run it when connected, change it back.



Many people like to top off the charge while listening (say when sitting at a desk) on a routine basis. In this case having to constantly go in and out of the app is not acceptable.


----------



## Hanesu (Jan 17, 2019)

Mouseman said:


> Maybe I'm not understanding your issue, but why not just select "auto power off when charger connected"? If you need to run it when connected, change it back.



Where did you find those settings??? I can`t find it (under misc control)?



ILikeMusic said:


> Many people like to top off the charge while listening (say when sitting at a desk) on a routine basis. In this case having to constantly go in and out of the app is not acceptable.



Yes, me, too, I simply see no reason why the power status not just stays as it is when you connect the device. If you want to listen, you already have switched it on - if not you have turned it off. Should just stay like this....


----------



## LTDJ

ILikeMusic said:


> I think most users would agree that the power state should not change when charging. The Radsone people have been pretty responsive in adding/changing features in firmware updates and I think they monitor the forum, plus you can provide feedback on their website.



I think the request then is, 
"Radsone please add another option to CHARGER MODE, this option should make ES100 retain it's state when it's plugged into a charger/unplugged (or when the charger starts/stops providing power). By retain state I mean, it stays switched off if it's switched off".


----------



## Mouseman

Hanesu said:


> Where did you find those settings??? I can`t find it (under misc control)?


Click on the battery percentage on the main screen (the bar right at the top).


----------



## Hanesu

Mouseman said:


> Maybe I'm not understanding your issue, but why not just select "auto power off when charger connected"? If you need to run it when connected, change it back.





Mouseman said:


> Click on the battery percentage on the main screen (the bar right at the top).



Cool, thanks! That was hidden!


----------



## doboo57

Hi,

When my ES100 is connected to my PC (in USB DAC mode), I hear an annoying clicking / tapping sound in the background... I only hear this sound when the music plays (not between tracks).
Someone encountered that same problem?


----------



## darkwing

doboo57 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When my ES100 is connected to my PC (in USB DAC mode), I hear an annoying clicking / tapping sound in the background... I only hear this sound when the music plays (not between tracks).
> Someone encountered that same problem?



try the HD Jitter something option in the ES app, select on the source icon, left of the battery indicator


----------



## doboo57 (Jan 17, 2019)

darkwing said:


> try the HD Jitter something option in the ES app, select on the source icon, left of the battery indicator



It's already clicked on...
This annoying sound stops after 5-10 minutes plugged into the USB port. Maybe it's related to the BT pairing process? Is there a way to block the BT pairing mode when plugged in USB?


----------



## ILikeMusic

doboo57 said:


> It's already clicked on...
> This annoying sound stops after 5-10 minutes plugged into the USB port. Maybe it's related to the BT pairing process? Is there a way to block the BT pairing mode when plugged in USB?



You can simply turn off Bluetooth on the phone. ES100 USB audio will still work, although you won't have control of options available via the app.


----------



## doboo57

ILikeMusic said:


> You can simply turn off Bluetooth on the phone. ES100 USB audio will still work, although you won't have control of options available via the app.



That's exactly what I do, but when plugging it into a USB port, it power on, then search for a BT connection for few minutes. 
It's that specific operation that I want to block...
Is ther any way to do this?


----------



## ILikeMusic (Jan 17, 2019)

doboo57 said:


> That's exactly what I do, but when plugging it into a USB port, it power on, then search for a BT connection for few minutes.
> It's that specific operation that I want to block...
> Is ther any way to do this?


Ah, I understand. No, I don't know of a way to do that, if anyone else does maybe they can comment. I'd like to know too because I also have a problem with audio glitches on USB (random, so not exactly the same symptom as yours) and I've tried everything I can think of to cure it.  I haven't tried waiting several minutes to see if they go away though, I'll give that a try.


----------



## rkw

doboo57 said:


> It's already clicked on...
> This annoying sound stops after 5-10 minutes plugged into the USB port.


So turn it off. It says turn off Jitter Cleaner if you hear clicking.


----------



## Pro-Jules (Jan 18, 2019)

How is it that we are all raving about the sound quality when this  weighs less than a box of matches!? From a purely component point of view can it have enough quality electronics inside to produce good sound?

I love it! and I am a 30 year career audio engineer professional.

Blows my mind. What's the secret? It's not hype. It does sound great. Perhaps its the great eq?

Have owners here done shoot outs with their other more expensive gear?


----------



## Devh

Pro-Jules said:


> How is it that we are all raving about the sound quality when this  weighs less than a box of matches!? From a purely component point of view can it have enough quality electronics inside to produce good sound?
> 
> I love it! and I am a 30 year career audio engineer professional.
> 
> ...



That has been my findings for my home sound system. I have not done any A/B comparisons to other source components as I no longer own them  but from what I remember  there is a night and day difference primarily because of the very low output impedance and EQ that is mostly non destructive.  I also think these newer DACs with its amp can generate enough clean output voltage without the extra circuitry or any grounding issues found it other dedicated source components.  
   The EQ gives me the ability using a flat mic for room correction to take out the peaks but its more than that as my NAD amp by design bumps up the mid bass which I never liked, now I can tame it to my advantage and once done its like having a new amp that sound several times more expensive. 
 I have now disconnected the NAD preamp from the circuit and added a Marantz 7 clone tube preamp  which is one of the good ones and after tube rolling to some vintage Telefunkten Im in disbelief.   
 Radsone should make a dedicated source component based on the features of the ES100 with a parametric EQ. I have tried the Mini DSP hd  and the Dayton DSP and it wasn't even a contest that you would have to A/B and listen closely it was quit obvious.


----------



## Ocelitgol

Pro-Jules said:


> How is it that we are all raving about the sound quality when this  weighs less than a box of matches!? From a purely component point of view can it have enough quality electronics inside to produce good sound?
> 
> I love it! and I am a 30 year career audio engineer professional.
> 
> ...


I have A&K Jr. and Onkyo DP-X1A....TBH, I don't even hear much difference compare to ES100. Maybe I'm not at that level yet...

Question: I see you have the Sony MUC-M2BT1, care to compare it with ES100? 
I was going to buy that but found ES100 so just stopped looking


----------



## Pro-Jules

Early days for me and the Sony unit. I don't have iems that fit my ears yet. 

Will report back for sure. 

Its pissing me off that it won't multi device pair at the moment. Haven't figured that out.


----------



## ILikeMusic (Jan 18, 2019)

stormers said:


> I don't even hear much difference compare to ES100. Maybe I'm not at that level yet...


Some of us can remember the heydey of 'HiFi' in the 60s and 70s and unlike that time where analog equipment struggled to achieve a flat response, low distortion, good s/n figure, etc. and differences between grades of equipment were readily apparent, the equipment of today is so good that we are reduced to straining to hear some difference between one DAC flat to 0.25 dB with a 100 sB SNR and another. It's great to have that problem but it leads to a lot of silliness, even down to people claiming audible superiority of a cable. Most of what people hear (I mean really hear, not imagine) probably has mostly to do with subtle frequency response changes as a result of matching of the final amp and transducer system. Once you get to even the ES100's level you're way past most types of audible transparency and spending $1,000 vs $100 (as long as it's the right $100) on a DAC won't really make any difference. That won't stop anyone from selling (or buying) 'audio grade' USB cables  but the point is... don't worry if you haven't achieved some magical 'level', it doesn't cost anything to imagine


----------



## Ocelitgol

Pro-Jules said:


> Early days for me and the Sony unit. I don't have iems that fit my ears yet.
> 
> Will report back for sure.
> 
> Its pissing me off that it won't multi device pair at the moment. Haven't figured that out.



Weird...it works wonder for me. Effortlessly switching without having to touch any button. I remember there 2 ways you can do it (someone correct me if im wrong: 1 = disconnect from original source and connect on the 2nd one then restart or 2 = press long press "previous track" to enter pairing mode. Idk if this will help you.



ILikeMusic said:


> Some of us can remember the heydey of 'HiFi' in the 60s and 70s and unlike that time where analog equipment struggled to achieve a flat response, low distortion, good s/n figure, etc. and differences between grades of equipment were readily apparent, the equipment of today is so good that we are reduced to straining to hear some difference between one DAC flat to 0.25 dB with a 100 sB SNR and another. It's great to have that problem but it leads to a lot of silliness, even down to people claiming audible superiority of a cable. Most of what people hear (I mean really hear, not imagine) probably has mostly to do with subtle frequency response changes as a result of matching of the final amp and transducer system. Once you get to even the ES100's level you're way past most types of audible transparency and spending $1,000 vs $100 (as long as it's the right $100) on a DAC won't really make any difference. That won't stop anyone from selling (or buying) 'audio grade' USB cables  but the point is... don't worry if you haven't achieved some magical 'level', it doesn't cost anything to imagine



I do agree that to me other expenses like $1k DAP or cable do not sound much different to my ears. I still have to refrain myself from making absolute statement because others might be able to hear the difference and this being the internet....people get offended.


----------



## Pro-Jules (Jan 19, 2019)

Ooh. That long press is new info for me!!! BIG THANKS!
Will try. I was finding the manual section about pairing difficult. It took me half a crazy half hour to understand volume up was a tap not a long press


----------



## SeeD (Jan 19, 2019)

I am a new ES-100 owner and still figuring out all the nuances of this unit.

Is it worth the effort and cost to purchase and use a 2.5mm balanced output/cable than the 3.5mm when listening to low res music from Apple or Amazon Music?  Figured it may offer some benefits- just not sure how much on low res.

When traveling on an airplane, and using the 2.5mm cable, can you use an 3.5mm adapter to be able to plug into the airplanes entertainment system?

Thanks!


----------



## LTDJ

Apologies if this is a silly question that has been answered many times in this thread but I just want to doublecheck to avoid destroying this or other device.

I use IEM's with MMCX connectors and I want to get a balanced cable but I still want to be able to plug into other devices that use 3.5mm unbalanced. Am I ok to buy a 2.5 balanced to 3.5 unbalanced adapter or is that going to cause a short somewhere? I believe I should be ok and that if I wanted to do it the other way round (3.5 unbalanced to 2.5 balanced) that would be a "nono" but I'd appreciate some reassurance.


----------



## rkw

SeeD said:


> Is it worth the effort and cost to purchase and use a 2.5mm balanced output/cable than the 3.5mm when listening to low res music from Apple or Amazon Music?  Figured it may offer some benefits- just not sure how much on low res.


The biggest benefit from the balanced output is more power. There is also a benefit from slightly better separation between L-R channels. These benefits apply whether low or high res source.



SeeD said:


> When traveling on an airplane, and using the 2.5mm cable, can you use an 3.5mm adapter to be able to plug into the airplanes entertainment system?





LTDJ said:


> I want to get a balanced cable but I still want to be able to plug into other devices that use 3.5mm unbalanced. Am I ok to buy a 2.5 balanced to 3.5 unbalanced adapter


Yes, with an adapter you will be able to plug it into any 3.5mm unbalanced output without a problem.


----------



## LTDJ

Thanks rkw I appreciate it.


----------



## Pro-Jules

I have ordered a short 50cm 2.5 mm MMCX balanced cable so I can clip the ES100 to my collar or shirt pocket. This should keep the wire snag to a minimum and have the mic on the SE100 near enough to my mouth for phone calls.


----------



## ClieOS (Jan 19, 2019)

Shameless plug here, I am selling a short mmcx balanced cable. Link in my sig.*SOLD*


----------



## randytsuch

LTDJ said:


> Thanks rkw I appreciate it.



Do NOT plug either ES100 jack directly to a airplane jack!!!
They are all outputs, and you never should connect an output to an output.

To connect from an airplane to the ES100, you would need to convert the airplane jack output to bluetooth or usb, and feed that to the ES100, lot of trouble.
Last few planes I was on use wifi to your device for movies, which lets you use the ES100.

But, as has been noted on this thread, I noticed a sync delay when I used my very old ipad mini with the es100 to watch movies.  
Its much better on my not quite as old macbook.

Randy


----------



## SeeD

I wasn’t planning to plug the ES-100 into an airplane source. I was just thinking that i would need an adapter to plug my earphone directly into the airplane source if I was using a 2.5mm cable. 

Thanks for the input though.


----------



## SeeD (Jan 19, 2019)

Device won’t authenticate after software update!

Any ideas why or How to correct this issue??

Nevermind——-got it to work. Whew.


----------



## scotvl

Pro-Jules said:


> How is it that we are all raving about the sound quality when this  weighs less than a box of matches!? From a purely component point of view can it have enough quality electronics inside to produce good sound?
> 
> I love it! and I am a 30 year career audio engineer professional.
> 
> ...



I think it's the way Wslee and the Radsone team route the signal through the dual DACs. As far as I remember Wslee said that the es100 switches between the two outputs without the use of additional hardware so what we are hearing is coming directly from the DACs.

 I love the es100 and Radsone already has my money whenever they release their next model.


----------



## Francisk

I'm not sure if anyone here has ever suggested this. I'd like to suggest that Radsone incorporate the THX AAA mobile/wireless technology in their new ES100 replacement in the future. Here's the link to the new THX AAA technology: https://www.thx.com/mobile/aaa/

The THX AAA looks like the future of mobile headphone amp technology.


----------



## LTDJ

randytsuch said:


> Do NOT plug either ES100 jack directly to a airplane jack!!!
> They are all outputs, and you never should connect an output to an output.
> 
> To connect from an airplane to the ES100, you would need to convert the airplane jack output to bluetooth or usb, and feed that to the ES100, lot of trouble.
> ...



Calm down Randy. First of all you quoted me replying to someone else. And that someone else asked for an adapter from 2.5mm to 3.5mm so that they can connect their head/earphones' balanced jack to an unbalanced output like an airplane jack. Which was also my question why I was quoted in one post together with one person.


----------



## LTDJ

I tried to listen to this guy in USB DAC mode plugged into macOS. I noticed that whenever there is a gap between tunes or you stop one to change to another there's a clear fade in effect instead of instant full level volume when you start playing again. Does anyone know how I can change this?


----------



## rkw

LTDJ said:


> I tried to listen to this guy in USB DAC mode plugged into macOS. I noticed that whenever there is a gap between tunes or you stop one to change to another there's a clear fade in effect instead of instant full level volume when you start playing again. Does anyone know how I can change this?


I don't hear this effect on MacBook Pro running Tidal and Spotify apps, connected on ES100 USB. Compare with headphones plugged directly into your Mac. Check if you have crossfade turned on in your music player.


----------



## LTDJ

It happens in iTunes as well as in youtube. Not always though, there has to be a certain amount of silence between two events, almost as if it went into standby and then resumed with that freaking fade in. It's also not happening with any other output. I'm confused.com.


----------



## LTDJ

But one thing has to be said, this thing sounds freaking amazing as an USB DAC, I have it set to _48KHz_/_24bit _and it sounds lush.


----------



## ILikeMusic

LTDJ said:


> But one thing has to be said, this thing sounds freaking amazing as an USB DAC, I have it set to _48KHz_/_24bit _and it sounds lush.


Just FWIW in USB DAC mode only 16-bit depth is supported, not that you'd ever be able to hear the difference.


----------



## LTDJ

ILikeMusic said:


> Just FWIW in USB DAC mode only 16-bit depth is supported, not that you'd ever be able to hear the difference.



Even with macOS? I thought that 48/24 was one of the things that they made to work but only under macOS (which is what I use)


----------



## ILikeMusic

LTDJ said:


> Even with macOS? I thought that 48/24 was one of the things that they made to work but only under macOS (which is what I use)


Ah yes, the app does note that it is supported in Mac, I stand corrected. Well, about the Mac application anyway, you still aren't going to hear it


----------



## randytsuch

LTDJ said:


> Calm down Randy. First of all you quoted me replying to someone else. And that someone else asked for an adapter from 2.5mm to 3.5mm so that they can connect their head/earphones' balanced jack to an unbalanced output like an airplane jack. Which was also my question why I was quoted in one post together with one person.


I do owe you an apology, completely misunderstood the question, my bad.


----------



## waynes world

I had broken my ES100 clip, so I retrofitted a Shanling M0 case/clip as shown here:



Spoiler







Sadly I somehow lost that clip! 

I needed to get a clip onto the ES100 pronto (which I mainly clip to my belt), so after a quick trip to the dollarstore I threw this together (with the help of some 3M dual lock tape):


    

It ain't pretty, but it's actually doing the job nicely and will tie me over until I can find a more elegant clip.

Sidenote: one benefit of using 3M dual lock is that I can put the ES100 upside down on the clip if I want to (which works better for me when using the 2.5mm port).


----------



## Lurk650

I have an M0 case that I don't use. How did you mod it?


----------



## waynes world

Lurk650 said:


> I have an M0 case that I don't use. How did you mod it?



I just cut off the sides and slapped on some 3m dual lock - see the photo in the spoiler in my last post.

Btw, I yanked off the clip from an old phone case, and I think I'll stick with this:


----------



## hsdrggr

*Renaming the ES100???*
Has anyone figured out if it’s possible to rename the Bluetooth broadcast name from “EarStudio” to something else. I have 3 of these connected as preamps on 3 different amps and I connect to 2 different DAPs and my iPhone. The es100 always auto-pairs to my other DAPs with its 2nd BT connection. It’s a PITA. would be nice to name them all differently. A review website said it is possible but I’ll be darned if I can figure it out. Thanks


----------



## rkw (Jan 21, 2019)

hsdrggr said:


> *Renaming the ES100???*
> Has anyone figured out if it’s possible to rename the Bluetooth broadcast name from “EarStudio” to something else. I have 3 of these connected as preamps on 3 different amps and I connect to 2 different DAPs and my iPhone. The es100 always auto-pairs to my other DAPs with its 2nd BT connection. It’s a PITA. would be nice to name them all differently. A review website said it is possible but I’ll be darned if I can figure it out. Thanks


I'm able to do it on Android but not iOS.

On Android, go to the list of paired devices in Bluetooth settings. Tap on the settings (gear icon) of the device to rename.

On iOS, the procedure is similar (see https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT205348). However, on my iPhone 8, there is no option to change the name as shown in the instructions. The instructions have a small note that says "_Some Bluetooth accessories can't be renamed._" If you Google "iphone rename bluetooth device", it seems that most users are unsuccessful.


----------



## zolom (Jan 21, 2019)

rkw said:


> I'm able to do it on Android but not iOS.
> 
> On Android, go to the list of paired devices in Bluetooth settings. Tap on the settings (gear icon) of the device to rename.
> 
> On iOS, the procedure is similar (see https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT205348). However, on my iPhone 8, there is no option to change the name as shown in the instructions. The instructions have a small note that says "_Some Bluetooth accessories can't be renamed._" If you Google "iphone rename bluetooth device", it seems that most users are unsuccessful.



The updated BT name does not affect the *Earstudio device name* as it is manifested in the (Earstudio app) *Device Search* screen.
There, I distinguish between devices by the MAC addresses.


----------



## niron

LTDJ said:


> But one thing has to be said, this thing sounds freaking amazing as an USB DAC, I have it set to _48KHz_/_24bit _and it sounds lush.



It's all about the implementation.


----------



## hsdrggr

rkw said:


> I'm able to do it on Android but not iOS.
> 
> On Android, go to the list of paired devices in Bluetooth settings. Tap on the settings (gear icon) of the device to rename.
> 
> On iOS, the procedure is similar (see https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT205348). However, on my iPhone 8, there is no option to change the name as shown in the instructions. The instructions have a small note that says "_Some Bluetooth accessories can't be renamed._" If you Google "iphone rename bluetooth device", it seems that most users are unsuccessful.



Thanks rkw & zolom. Yeah, that only soft encodes it in the connected device but doesn’t hard encode the ES100. So I’m sure it will still auto connect to secondary devices. I wish Radsone would give an option during firmware update or in the app to allow us to change it in the ES100. It would help a lot.


----------



## Ocelitgol (Jan 21, 2019)

I don't know if anyone found out about this but I just ordered Fiio new short cable....will update this Wednesday if anyone interested.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KVZWW73/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I've been waiting for a decent short cable without going to balanced route....This looks like gonna be good with my SE846 on ES100 

***Correction: I was so excited to find this on Amazon but apparently it's been released for awhile....my bad  (still excited though!!!!)


----------



## mhoopes

stormers said:


> I don't know if anyone found out about this but I just ordered Fiio new short cable....will update this Wednesday if anyone interested.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KVZWW73/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


Don’t feel bad, @Marco Angel and I were talking with @JamesFiiO about this a while ago, and this is the first I’ve heard about the release. Glad to see thinner ear hooks and a chin slider. Ordered one this evening. Thanks!


----------



## hsdrggr

stormers said:


> I don't know if anyone found out about this but I just ordered Fiio new short cable....will update this Wednesday if anyone interested.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KVZWW73/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...



I have a set of FiiO .78 2-pin cables like that. Didn’t like them too much due to stiffness and micro phonics. Other than that the sound and fit was good.


----------



## peter123

hsdrggr said:


> I have a set of FiiO .78 2-pin cables like that. Didn’t like them too much due to stiffness and micro phonics. Other than that the sound and fit was good.



Yeah  I've also got one at normal length and hate it due to the reasons you mention. Hopefully they've developed it to be better in the short version, if not there's plenty of better alternatives (especially for normal length) for less money these days.


----------



## canonlp

For those that have made custom cables, what length did you end up settling with?


----------



## Rowethren

canonlp said:


> For those that have made custom cables, what length did you end up settling with?



I didn't make it myself but the length I went for was 40cm which was just enough to clip it onto my shirt collar and still be able to move my head about freely.


----------



## SeeD (Jan 22, 2019)

I also purchased that FiiO short cable and have been using it for a day or two.  It is 45 cm in length and is long enough to allow freedom of movement when I have the ES-100 attached to my collar, but not too long where it is a nuisance. Microphonics are not an issue at all.  For the money it’s not bad.  I would prefer to have a shorter version of the cable offered with the FA7- shown in the pic below since it tangles a lot less.

I also have the Fiio BT cable- black cable shown in the pic. I love that cable since it is compact, easy to use, but obviously does not connec to the ES-100, but it sure is convenient.


----------



## Impulse

stormers said:


> I don't know if anyone found out about this but I just ordered Fiio new short cable....will update this Wednesday if anyone interested.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KVZWW73/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...



That looks nice... 2 pin gets no love. -_-


----------



## hsdrggr

peter123 said:


> Yeah  I've also got one at normal length and hate it due to the reasons you mention. Hopefully they've developed it to be better in the short version, if not there's plenty of better alternatives (especially for normal length) for less money these days.



I like these a lot. 
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32883...d=1210amp-7ODV5i6jtGE1F6N-7Znpfg1548178327375


----------



## NWLierly (Jan 22, 2019)

New issue (for me) listening via USB to a MacOS Mojave client machine while also connected over BT to my phone - GPM devolves into a burst of crackles, then stops playing - my ES hasn't lived the most sheltered life, and has given me hiccups before, but nothing like this.
Without a reboot I can't seem to get any audio out of it on BT or USB.

Troubleshooting help would be great, I am on latest firmware (flashed this morning after my first crash).

Edit: after reboot I've made it through a few songs on BT without incident, playing the same album. Going to swap USB cables and see if that is related.

Edit2: different USB cable, same result - approx 1 minute in ES crashes and ceases to function


----------



## Ocelitgol

SeeD said:


> I also purchased that FiiO short cable and have been using it for a day or two.  It is 45 cm in length and is long enough to allow freedom of movement when I have the ES-100 attached to my collar, but not too long where it is a nuisance. Microphonics are not an issue at all.  For the money it’s not bad.  I would prefer to have a shorter version of the cable offered with the FA7- shown in the pic below since it tangles a lot less.
> 
> I also have the Fiio BT cable- black cable shown in the pic. I love that cable since it is compact, easy to use, but obviously does not connec to the ES-100, but it sure is convenient.


noice 

BTW, do you think it's possible to remove the outside part near the MMCX terminal? To make it more flexible?


----------



## SeeD

It would take some careful cutting with a very steady hand. Not worth that risk- for me.  
Actually- that earshield would be of help long term - so the cable doesn’t harden from sweat, oils...etc.


----------



## Ocelitgol

SeeD said:


> It would take some careful cutting with a very steady hand. Not worth that risk- for me.
> Actually- that earshield would be of help long term - so the cable doesn’t harden from sweat, oils...etc.


I see your point. It does look good with ES100


----------



## LTDJ

LTDJ said:


> But one thing has to be said, this thing sounds freaking amazing as an USB DAC, I have it set to _48KHz_/_24bit _and it sounds lush.



And I can't get over how much worse same content sounds via Bluetooth. It feels like a watered down coke that you'd get from a dispenser vs a genuine bottled product (I'm from Europe so no high fructose BS for us here).


----------



## ILikeMusic (Jan 23, 2019)

LTDJ said:


> And I can't get over how much worse same content sounds via Bluetooth. It feels like a watered down coke that you'd get from a dispenser vs a genuine bottled product (I'm from Europe so no high fructose BS for us here).



As long as you are using AptX or above there really shouldn't be a significant (meaning easily audible) difference over an advanced BT codec vs USB (at least when using a receiver such as the ES100.) You might want to verify that you a not using SBC.


----------



## LTDJ

ILikeMusic said:


> As long as you are using AptX or above there really shouldn't be a significant (meaning easily audible) difference over an advanced BT codec vs USB (at least when using a receiver such as the ES100.) You might want to verify that you a not using SBC.



Yeah, but how? I'm not doing anything special, it is connected to my iPhone via BT and that's it, there's not much I can configure there, is it? Unless I'm missing the obvious.


----------



## Lurk650

LTDJ said:


> Yeah, but how? I'm not doing anything special, it is connected to my iPhone via BT and that's it, there's not much I can configure there, is it? Unless I'm missing the obvious.


You are stuck with AAC which is decent but AptX and LDAC are much better IMO


----------



## Ocelitgol

Update on Fiio short cable...looks and feels wonderful and the length is just perfect like others stated. I always clip ES100 onto my necklace and the Fiio cable length is just enough to route the cable behind the ear so everything will be out of the way. Not too long, not too short. Just right (so happy! )

 

My portable setup now:
ES100
Morphie battery case
DotNet magnetic cable and adapter
Shure SE846 (trishd mod with Comply P series-trimmed off the top)
Fiio new tiny shiny cable
[bad camera]


----------



## scotvl (Jan 23, 2019)

Lurk650 said:


> You are stuck with AAC which is decent but AptX and LDAC are much better IMO


I  agree aptx hd is good but I find Ldac to be superior in every way to my ears. I hear a more spacious revealing present and dynamic sound signature pretty much on par with a wired connection.


----------



## hsdrggr (Jan 23, 2019)

LTDJ said:


> And I can't get over how much worse same content sounds via Bluetooth. It feels like a watered down coke that you'd get from a dispenser vs a genuine bottled product (I'm from Europe so no high fructose BS for us here).




I am not using the ES100 USB Dac connection, but I am transmitting from several different sources (iPhone 8, FiiO X7mkii, and a HiBy R3) to it via Bluetooth in LDAC, APTX and AAC modes, then using its 2.5mm balanced and 3.5mm SE outputs as a preamp into my Amps and it sounds incredibly good. In LDAC mode I can not tell any difference from being directly wired. Consequently I have totally abandoned using any hard wire connections from my phone or DAPs to my portable amps. I mainly use 2 different amps (RSA Intruder and a Topping NX3s) depending on the cans I’m using. I have an ES100 permanently attached to both of them. The RSA Intruder is one of the cleanest and most powerful portable amps made which drives my power hungry Planar headphones and I couldn’t be happier with the sound quality. The ES100 IMO is the best small Bluetooth amp being produced currently. I have tried several different BT amps including both FiiO units and the ES100 is definitely a better beast. I like the ES100 so much that I actually have purchased six of them. Four I have given away as gifts to family members and two I use. Everyone is quite pleased with them.


----------



## LTDJ

scotvl said:


> I  agree aptx hd is good but I find Ldac to be superior in every way to my ears. I hear a more spacious revealing present and dynamic sound signature pretty much on par with a wired connection.



The way you described LDAC is exactly what is missing with BT on the iOS to me, i.e. it has a less spacious, less dynamic sound signature. Tunes that blew me away over USB do nothing for me on BT

People in this thread say that aptx hd is a gimmick and that Apple is right by not paying Qualcomm and sticking with AAC since the difference is negligible. AAC on it's own isn't horrible since this is what iTunes on macOS uses too and it sounds great over USB (and not so great over BT).

I guess LDAC is only to be found on Android and Sony branded players then?


----------



## scotvl

LTDJ said:


> The way you described LDAC is exactly what is missing with BT on the iOS to me, i.e. it has a less spacious, less dynamic sound signature. Tunes that blew me away over USB do nothing for me on BT
> 
> People in this thread say that aptx hd is a gimmick and that Apple is right by not paying Qualcomm and sticking with AAC since the difference is negligible. AAC on it's own isn't horrible since this is what iTunes on macOS uses too and it sounds great over USB (and not so great over BT).
> 
> I guess LDAC is only to be found on Android and Sony branded players then?



Yeah while the es100 was an impressive upgrade to my Sony sbh50 Bluetooth receiver paired with my note 4 over apt x I didn't really hear what it was capable of until I paired it with an LG G6 with Oreo and the Ldac codec. I now have an LG G7 with the quad DAC and it sounds great directly wired but the es100s balanced output over Ldac slightly surpasses it 
in space presence and micro details.
Apt x HD sounds good but I would pick Ldac over it easily.


----------



## Ocelitgol

@wslee would it be possible to add auto turn off when reaching full charge? or auto turn off when not playing?


----------



## mhoopes

stormers said:


> @wslee would it be possible to add auto turn off when reaching full charge? or auto turn off when not playing?


+1 for these combined.


----------



## LTDJ

stormers said:


> @wslee would it be possible to add auto turn off when reaching full charge? or auto turn off when not playing?


+10000 but auto turn off when reaching full charge is an average idea, it should stay switched off if plugged in switched off or switched off during charging by the user or stay switched on if it was switched on when it got plugged in. Like 99.999% devices out there.
As for inactivity, my ES100 switches off itself every now and then when not used. Not like there's any pattern in it. It might be faulty, it might be by design. Who knows.


----------



## IrishAudio

scotvl said:


> Yeah while the es100 was an impressive upgrade to my Sony sbh50 Bluetooth receiver paired with my note 4 over apt x I didn't really hear what it was capable of until I paired it with an LG G6 with Oreo and the Ldac codec. I now have an LG G7 with the quad DAC and it sounds great directly wired but the es100s balanced output over Ldac slightly surpasses it
> in space presence and micro details.
> Apt x HD sounds good but I would pick Ldac over it easily.




I’ve gone through a similar transition with still one wrinkle to solve.  I had an iPhone and ES100 pumped into HD650s balanced at x2 voltage. Got Tidal HiFi and then Masters via mConnect but it’s still transcoding into AAC. Found an old Nexus 6 and flashed an Oreo ROM and am now listening to Tidal Masters via LDAC. Sounds great. The one remaining wrinkle is that LDAC has four settings in the Developer settings: 330, 660, 990 and Best Effort which just picks the most stable connection from the three options. If you switch it to 990 it won’t stick. It always flips back to Best Effort which is quite annoying. Other than that, it’s a great affordable solution until Radsone introduces the ES200 and we see what this non-Bluetooth solution will be like.


----------



## Ocelitgol

LTDJ said:


> +10000 but auto turn off when reaching full charge is an average idea, it should stay switched off if plugged in switched off or switched off during charging by the user or stay switched on if it was switched on when it got plugged in. Like 99.999% devices out there.
> As for inactivity, my ES100 switches off itself every now and then when not used. Not like there's any pattern in it. It might be faulty, it might be by design. Who knows.


strange...my ES100 got full charge and I left it connected to my phone overnight (no music playing or any alarm), it stays on and drain like 15%


----------



## LTDJ

stormers said:


> strange...my ES100 got full charge and I left it connected to my phone overnight (no music playing or any alarm), it stays on and drain like 15%


Mine does that too. But during the day it will randomly switch itself off when not used (but connected to my laptop and my phone, which is when it shouldn't switch itself off). Luckily it doesn't switch off during playback.


----------



## smorgar

A


scotvl said:


> Yeah while the es100 was an impressive upgrade to my Sony sbh50 Bluetooth receiver paired with my note 4 over apt x I didn't really hear what it was capable of until I paired it with an LG G6 with Oreo and the Ldac codec. I now have an LG G7 with the quad DAC and it sounds great directly wired but the es100s balanced output over Ldac slightly surpasses it
> in space presence and micro details.
> Apt x HD sounds good but I would pick Ldac over it easily.


According to my ears and gear (Etymotic er4sr) AptxHD is more true to the recording. Sure LDAC sounds nice and all but it adds room and space I am unable to hear with usb. It "colors" the sound, but it does sound good


----------



## chinmie

smorgar said:


> A
> 
> According to my ears and gear (Etymotic er4sr) AptxHD is more true to the recording. Sure LDAC sounds nice and all but it adds room and space I am unable to hear with usb. It "colors" the sound, but it does sound good



are you comparing the LDAC with the USB output of the ES100 itself? because if I'm not mistaken the USB output of the ES100 is limited in bit rate/SQ in general


----------



## smorgar

chinmie said:


> are you comparing the LDAC with the USB output of the ES100 itself? because if I'm not mistaken the USB output of the ES100 is limited in bit rate/SQ in general


Yes and no. LDAC vs AptxHD, es100 usb, nad d3020. Yamaha rx-v1800 (from PC). None of those amps gives room and space to songs like LDAC does.
If you read about Sonys audio stuff they have something called Dseex or aomesomet like that that gives you the roomy sound. I suspect they use it LDAC in some way.


----------



## SeeD

Was it in this thread that someone posted a link to a (YouTube) binaural recording that was supposed to show off an earphone’s capabilities?   Can anyone provide a link??
Thanks.


----------



## Broquen

SeeD said:


> Was it in this thread that someone posted a link to a (YouTube) binaural recording that was supposed to show off an earphone’s capabilities?   Can anyone provide a link??
> Thanks.



On YouTube you can find quite some examples (don't think YouTube SQ is the best for this). Anyway, I use one album that can be found in TIDAL in case you have Tidal too


----------



## Ocelitgol

Broquen said:


> On YouTube you can find quite some examples (don't think YouTube SQ is the best for this). Anyway, I use one album that can be found in TIDAL in case you have Tidal too


thank you for this as well....I've been looking for a few days lol 

very interesting test...according to this my high hearing tops out at  16khz


----------



## waynes world

stormers said:


> very interesting test...according to this my high hearing tops out at  16khz



Oh, to be a young whipper snapper again!


----------



## Ocelitgol (Jan 25, 2019)

waynes world said:


> Oh, to be a young whipper snapper again!


as I'm quite new to the whole audio world. Is that a good or bad thing?...

Side question: anyone notice any difference between x1 and x2 voltage for 3.5mm? The app states x2 voltage as OI ~0.5Ohm. trying to decide which one to use for SE846. Wondering if that makes any difference.


----------



## wenbinbin2010

Favorite part of the ES100 is being able to use it as a DAC/amp for my Dell XPS 13. The stock sound card on that laptop is horrendous. Always wanted to try out an Audioquest Dragonfly, but the ES100 kills two birds with one stone.


----------



## waynes world

stormers said:


> as I'm quite new to the whole audio world. Is that a good or bad thing?...



If you can hear up to 16khz, that's a great thing!


----------



## randytsuch

scotvl said:


> Yeah while the es100 was an impressive upgrade to my Sony sbh50 Bluetooth receiver paired with my note 4 over apt x I didn't really hear what it was capable of until I paired it with an LG G6 with Oreo and the Ldac codec. I now have an LG G7 with the quad DAC and it sounds great directly wired but the es100s balanced output over Ldac slightly surpasses it
> in space presence and micro details.
> Apt x HD sounds good but I would pick Ldac over it easily.



Thanks for posting this, gave me an idea which I'm now researching.
I use an older Samsung S6 to stream to my es100, but it doesn't support LDAC or Apt HD with the currently installed Nougat.  But looks like I can upgrade to my rooted phone to Oreo, hopefully will still work when I"m done lol

Randy


----------



## Pro-Jules

While picking up one of my kids at school yesterday another parent asked if the ES100 clipped to my shirt was a camera and was I filming!!


----------



## Devodonaldson

wenbinbin2010 said:


> Favorite part of the ES100 is being able to use it as a DAC/amp for my Dell XPS 13. The stock sound card on that laptop is horrendous. Always wanted to try out an Audioquest Dragonfly, but the ES100 kills two birds with one stone.


Yes it does, but the ES100 can't really touch the dragobdly red on micro detail. That little thing is amazing. Still not my favorite poetablp, as that goes to my idi xDSD, but the note crispness of the DFR is special. ES100 is great Bluetooth audio, and I use it for workouts, or at work as my shifts are 12hrs and my xDSD tops out at 8. ES100 great little device, and I'm sad to say thatine was placed in washing machine. . Gonna give the Fiio BTR3 a listen as I use 32ohm max iem/cans.ci may be back though, if it doesn't suit me


----------



## hsdrggr

Pro-Jules said:


> While picking up one of my kids at school yesterday another parent asked if the ES100 clipped to my shirt was a camera and was I filming!!



To funny. Now I think I’m going to glue a little lens to mine to just mess with people!


----------



## hsdrggr

Devodonaldson said:


> Yes it does, but the ES100 can't really touch the dragobdly red on micro detail. That little thing is amazing. Still not my favorite poetablp, as that goes to my idi xDSD, but the note crispness of the DFR is special. ES100 is great Bluetooth audio, and I use it for workouts, or at work as my shifts are 12hrs and my xDSD tops out at 8. ES100 great little device, and I'm sad to say thatine was placed in washing machine. . Gonna give the Fiio BTR3 a listen as I use 32ohm max iem/cans.ci may be back though, if it doesn't suit me


You’re gonna be back to the ES100. Bet ya.


----------



## Devodonaldson

hsdrggr said:


> You’re gonna be back to the ES100. Bet ya.


Lol. Enjoyed it, though it was the DAC that I used the least. Primarily for my runs and gym time. Since it's gone, I decided I would check out something else, since I have an opening. I've heard good things about the Fiio, and they are slowly opening up features in the app. I may be back. Definitely will have my eye out for info on ES200


----------



## waynes world

Devodonaldson said:


> Yes it does, but the ES100 can't really touch the dragobdly red on micro detail. That little thing is amazing. Still not my favorite poetablp, as that goes to my idi xDSD, but the note crispness of the DFR is special. ES100 is great Bluetooth audio, and I use it for workouts, or at work as my shifts are 12hrs and my xDSD tops out at 8. ES100 great little device, and I'm sad to say thatine was placed in washing machine. . Gonna give the Fiio BTR3 a listen as I use 32ohm max iem/cans.ci may be back though, if it doesn't suit me



I hadn't really looked at the Ifi xDSD before, but it does look nice. For portable use, I don't like having anything tethered by cable to my phone, which is why I like the ES100 so much (plus it is small and light and has a clip). I see that the xDSD also is a blutooth receiver. Do you use it as a blutooth receiver? And how do you carry it?


----------



## Devodonaldson

waynes world said:


> I hadn't really looked at the Ifi xDSD before, but it does look nice. For portable use, I don't like having anything tethered by cable to my phone, which is why I like the ES100 so much (plus it is small and light and has a clip). I see that the xDSD also is a blutooth receiver. Do you use it as a blutooth receiver? And how do you carry it?


I don't really use my phone as my music transport. My old Sony Z3 is bit perfect can USB with all apps, so it's a golden goose that keeps on giving. Look at my profilepictprof and that's tell xDSD 3m dual locked to the back of my Z3. At the same time I do uses the xDSD via Bluetooth to my phone for youtube, Netflix, etc. It sounds awesome for that stuff as well.


----------



## benoe

It seems that the volume level calculation is still off in some cases, like balanced 2x voltage is louder (naturally) than 1x, but the calculated values doesn't reflect this.


----------



## smorgar

I have forgot to mention that i love a new feature in the EQ. If you grab the EQ dot/handle and drag it up/down its all normal. If you change one band by grabbing further from the dot/handle it moves slower. MUCH easier to set it now. Thank you once again Radsone!

*Wish list for ES110(?):*
A bit larger with higer battery performance
No clip since its larger and should be stored in pocket
Micro SD card slot for playing media localy which is 90% controlled by smartphone since it has no display. But you should be able to press play and play from SD card "in the blind"
PE-EQ
Better implementation of status LED
*Maybe:* The new 4,4mm BAL Pentaconn connector since its a larger unit


I'm waiting for the ES200 that i want to use as DAC with my HTPC. I hope they deliver soon but perfection takes time...


----------



## Marco Angel

smorgar said:


> I have forgot to mention that i love a new feature in the EQ. If you grab the EQ dot/handle and drag it up/down its all normal. If you change one band by grabbing further from the dot/handle it moves slower. MUCH easier to set it now. Thank you once again Radsone!
> 
> *Wish list for ES110(?):*
> A bit larger with higer battery performance
> ...



I also would want to have a bigger battery, maybe a beefier amp section, but  no micro SD. The whole point of the ES100 is to use your dap- phone as a transporter, so in my case, the microSD lives in my S9 and the interfase will be a lot better than almost any dap


----------



## wenbinbin2010

I would also love to see better design of the buttons to help with blind pressing. Always takes me a few tries to find the right button for volume vs. forward/backward, and then I end up pressing the wrong direction.

I feel like putting all the buttons on the front might help with that, and having different and more prominent button shapes.


----------



## waynes world

wenbinbin2010 said:


> I would also love to see better design of the buttons to help with blind pressing. Always takes me a few tries to find the right button for volume vs. forward/backward, and then I end up pressing the wrong direction.
> 
> I feel like putting all the buttons on the front might help with that, and having different and more prominent button shapes.



+1


----------



## mhoopes (Jan 28, 2019)

Since some of us are rolling out our wishlists, I'll state mine:

*Hardware:*

No heavier than the current version.
Protruding buttons that can be operated with lightweight gloves (such as these). [edit] Here's an example of a mod I did that achieves this: Post #3160.
Shirt clip with better retention.
24-bit USB audio for Windows.
Siri/Google Assistant switching with double-click of the power button (I assume it's a hardware limitation, otherwise...why not by now?).
*Firmware:*

Medium-long-press (1-2 sec) on power button pauses music, activates Ambient Sound. AS/pause off with short press.
Configurable power-off timer, when no content is playing.
Power off after charging complete, no content playing.
*App:*

More custom EQ presets. Preset buttons on same page as sliders.
@SubMash had a plethora of UI suggestions in Post #2702.


----------



## smorgar

Marco Angel said:


> I also would want to have a bigger battery, maybe a beefier amp section, but  no micro SD. The whole point of the ES100 is to use your dap- phone as a transporter, so in my case, the microSD lives in my S9 and the interfase will be a lot better than almost any dap


So be able to play songs without phone/BT codec from local sd card is not appealing to you because the point of the es100 is not to do it?
I'd say it would be a welcomed feature for when I don't want my phone but still use my "es110". Like in the gym.


----------



## Broquen (Jan 29, 2019)

smorgar said:


> So be able to play songs without phone/BT codec from local sd card is not appealing to you because the point of the es100 is not to do it?
> I'd say it would be a welcomed feature for when I don't want my phone but still use my "es110". Like in the gym.



Local SD music playing means some kind of interface and more hardware (more weight, screen, bigger...) or play music blind. In my case, if I'd wanted a DAP I'd have bought a DAP. Not for me either, thanks.


----------



## smorgar

Broquen said:


> Local SD music playing means some kind of interface and more hardware (more weight, screen, bigger...) or play music blind. In my case, if I'd wanted a DAC I'd have bought a DAC. Not for me either, thanks.


Es100 is a DAC and you bought it. Good for you? 

Read my first post about this. No display. SD card is able to play files locally in the blind like that old iPod nano? Play/pause prev/next but no display. From your phone with the ear studio app you can as well play media locally from the SD card in es110. You can make play lists etc via the app from your phone. AND you can stream to it via BT like the es100. 
The benefit would be that you can play music without your phone connected. And also skip the BT degradation of the sound.
A little DAP functionality to add in the mix that you mainly control from your phone. I think Hiby does something like this .


----------



## Trapok (Jan 29, 2019)

smorgar said:


> Es100 is a DAC and you bought it. Good for you?
> 
> Read my first post about this. No display. SD card is able to play files locally in the blind like that old iPod nano? Play/pause prev/next but no display. From your phone with the ear studio app you can as well play media locally from the SD card in es110. You can make play lists etc via the app from your phone. AND you can stream to it via BT like the es100.
> The benefit would be that you can play music without your phone connected. And also skip the BT degradation of the sound.
> A little DAP functionality to add in the mix that you mainly control from your phone. I think Hiby does something like this .


ES100 is a Bluetooth DAC. I don't want them to add two wheels cause I want to do a little cycling when I play music....


----------



## Broquen

smorgar said:


> Es100 is a DAC and you bought it. Good for you?



I meant DAP. Edited..


----------



## Winterheim

I do love the ES100. Maybe if there are any changes I'd look forward to, it's a larger battery, premium build material like an aluminum unibody to add a bit more weight to it, and metal/sturdier 3.5/2.5mm jacks.

Personally, I don't see any value in adding some form of independent playback capability. There's a couple of DAPs out in the market that already allow for BT streaming along with dedicated playback capabilities but with a small profile. I think the ES100 is targeting a different section of the audio market.


----------



## arbiter76

mhoopes said:


> Since some of us are rolling out our wishlists, I'll state mine:
> 
> *Hardware:*
> 
> ...



Nope nope nope.  No AI assistant.  The ES100 is all about music and I like it like that.  I would not mind it being 2 or 3 times bigger with more battery and/or clip being optional as in you can install it yourself.  Heck, it could be a little bit thinner but definitely twice the size.  A little more power would be great.  While we are dreaming, a hint of modularity.  2 or 3 battery sizes to choose from, type of clip and since I like to dream big an antenna.   

Part of the beauty of the ES100 is it's size . It is also a hindrance.  The buttons could use a little more tact.  Add shapes to the FF/Rew and vol ± and leave power button as is . I am sure everybody wants apt xx LL but I bet that license is more expensive. 

And for the person earlier that was asked what they were filming.  How a fake lens attachment so we can say we are snooping on kids or looking for predators snooping on kids .

Oh yeah.  A nice option could be a high quality right angle headphone jack.  As is, the ES100 would be a lot cooler if I had a nice right angle jack but I don't.


----------



## arbiter76

Winterheim said:


> I do love the ES100. Maybe if there are any changes I'd look forward to, it's a larger battery, premium build material like an aluminum unibody to add a bit more weight to it, and metal/sturdier 3.5/2.5mm jacks.
> 
> Personally, I don't see any value in adding some form of independent playback capability. There's a couple of DAPs out in the market that already allow for BT streaming along with dedicated playback capabilities but with a small profile. I think the ES100 is targeting a different section of the audio market.



Aluminum unibody?  Great idea.  Went from awesome Bluetooth receiver to make your jam session wireless to a run of the mill overpriced DAC cuz I gots to have dat AL!  excuse me, do you use apple products?


----------



## Broquen

And an optional pair of NICE short cables. I'd for sure pay for them gladly


----------



## chinmie

arbiter76 said:


> Aluminum unibody?  Great idea.  Went from awesome Bluetooth receiver to make your jam session wireless to a run of the mill overpriced DAC cuz I gots to have dat AL!  excuse me, do you use apple products?



that's not a bad idea. a tougher body for the ES100 is always a welcome. I cracked my ES100 when i put it in my pants pocket and bumped a a stone kitchen counter..and not a very hard bump at that. the Fiio BTR3 is a bit cheaper or more or less the same price as the ES100, but has a really solid feel to the case


----------



## benoe

We should separate our wishlists into two fields: improvements of the firmware and software for the current hw (short term probability, no further investment needed from customer side) - would like to see some or any feedback here from @wslee 

Future hw design: we can be more flexible here giving radsone suggestions and let them decide based on our suggestions and hw capabilities, market trends, etc.


----------



## benoe

chinmie said:


> that's not a bad idea. a tougher body for the ES100 is always a welcome. I cracked my ES100 when i put it in my pants pocket and bumped a a stone kitchen counter..and not a very hard bump at that. the Fiio BTR3 is a bit cheaper or more or less the same price as the ES100, but has a really solid feel to the case



Or an end user replaceable shell or housing of the original internals.


----------



## mhoopes

arbiter76 said:


> Nope nope nope.  No AI assistant.  The ES100 is all about music and I like it like that.  I would not mind it being 2 or 3 times bigger with more battery and/or clip being optional as in you can install it yourself.  Heck, it could be a little bit thinner but definitely twice the size.  A little more power would be great.  While we are dreaming, a hint of modularity.  2 or 3 battery sizes to choose from, type of clip and since I like to dream big an antenna.
> 
> Part of the beauty of the ES100 is it's size . It is also a hindrance.  The buttons could use a little more tact.  Add shapes to the FF/Rew and vol ± and leave power button as is . I am sure everybody wants apt xx LL but I bet that license is more expensive.
> 
> ...


Siri/Google Assistant *capable*, when used with smart phone as transport, just like the FiiO BTR products.

And please please please...bigger, heavier is a different product. I run and bike with this unit clipped to my shirt collar. I don’t want to end up with something that has to be connected to a longer headphone cable and strapped to my arm or placed in my pocket. This unit is bigger than its competitors already.

And a resounding NO to aluminum unibody. The FiiO BTR3 has the same RF section as its less expensive stablemates, but for some reason...has MUCH worse RF performance. An external antenna would help, but back to size.


----------



## meinname123 (Jan 29, 2019)

My wish for some future device would be a revolution:
Get rid of the A2DP standard !
Capture the (native highres) sound on the device (on Android it should be easy on iOS a kind of recording/audiobus whatever is needed) with your app and send it over some own protocol (maybe with flac as codec?) which doesn't limit you to some standard to the device.
So maybe classic core BT and BTLE with the high bitrates of BT 5 (yep, forget about backward compatibility - till development is finished everyone has it) can be bundled to get really high overall bitrates.
Yep, it would only work with newer smartphone and no other devices but that's what the most customers are using. No other source like TVs or whatever - these users have alredy more than enough devices to choose from


----------



## darkwing

turning the ES100 into a DAP would raise the price, maybe just make it more sturdy and change the buttons lol


----------



## SeeD (Jan 29, 2019)

You all have some very good suggestions and being a ES-100 owner, I think it is great now, but have a suggestion to make it spectacular from my perspective.  Combine the electronics with a high quality cable and make it extremely portable and useful such as the pic above. I know it diminishes other aspects of the design but this is all I would need!


----------



## arbiter76

LMAO!  Geez guys.  That went over all of your heads.  Aluminum would effectively ruin the wireless part.  I know I know.  My joke was lame but quite sure they went plastic for a reason.  Still I would not mind it doubling or tripling in size to add more weight and battery life and the clip would become optional.  Better yet a holster or DIY setup because I am quite sure between all of us there are about 12 different basic setups.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

SeeD said:


> You all have some very good suggestions and being a ES-100 owner, I think it is great now, but have a suggestion to make it spectacular from my perspective.  Combine the electronics with a high quality cable and make it extremely portable and useful such as the pic above. I know it diminishes other aspects of the design but this is all I would need!


Look into Aëdle’s Eole: https://www.aedle.net/en/products/eole/medallion


----------



## mhoopes (Jan 29, 2019)

arbiter76 said:


> LMAO!  Geez guys.  That went over all of your heads.  Aluminum would effectively ruin the wireless part.  I know I know.  My joke was lame but quite sure they went plastic for a reason.  Still I would not mind it doubling or tripling in size to add more weight and battery life and the clip would become optional.  Better yet a holster or DIY setup because I am quite sure between all of us there are about 12 different basic setups.


Don't worry, I got it.  I was responding to all those who think there's a free lunch when it comes to industrial design. Or do we not remember Antennagate?

However, your idea sounds like an ES300. If this thing grows 3x, where do I wear it?


----------



## SeeD

monsieurfromag3 said:


> Look into Aëdle’s Eole: https://www.aedle.net/en/products/eole/medallion


Thank you!  That looks gorgeous, but doesn’t have the functionality of the ES-100.....especially the EQ.   I want it all


----------



## Marco Angel

The DAP conversion of the ES would be for another kind of device, the ES100 just needs a better battery, maybe a wider body to handle the batt and of course newer dacs with better amplifiers.
Also sturdier 3.5mm / 2.5mm inputs and buttons with a better layout to blind-identify them.


----------



## Francisk

May I suggest that Radsone incorporate the THX AAA mobile amp technology into the future EarStudio ES200. Here's the link to the THX AAA technology for those who are interested: https://www.thx.com/mobile/aaa/


----------



## waynes world

Marco Angel said:


> The DAP conversion of the ES would be for another kind of device, the ES100 just needs a better battery, maybe a wider body to handle the batt and of course newer dacs with better amplifiers.
> Also sturdier 3.5mm / 2.5mm inputs and buttons with a better layout to blind-identify them.



Yup. Improvements to an already wonderful device. Not a new device.


----------



## randytsuch

I now have a Samsung S6 running Android 9 Pie 
Took a little work to get it working, and needs to be a rooted device
Here's the special stuff I needed to do to get data working
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78789254&postcount=375

Then you need to enable developer options, and you can change the BT codec, it defaulted to LDAC for me, so that's fine.
At some point I'll compare LDAC to aptx HD, but this is mainly for tidal streaming over cell so may not hear a diff.

Randy


----------



## LTDJ

I'd also love to have an espresso machine functionality if possible. Thanks.

And if that's not possible I'd be happy if you just implement proper power behaviour while charging (and by that I don't mean switch off when charged but rather respect the state in which it was in when it started and stopped charging, no resetting and switching on regardless)


----------



## Lurk650

meinname123 said:


> My wish for some future device would be a revolution:
> Get rid of the A2DP standard !
> Capture the (native highres) sound on the device (on Android it should be easy on iOS a kind of recording/audiobus whatever is needed) with your app and send it over some own protocol (maybe with flac as codec?) which doesn't limit you to some standard to the device.
> So maybe classic core BT and BTLE with the high bitrates of BT 5 (yep, forget about backward compatibility - till development is finished everyone has it) can be bundled to get really high overall bitrates.
> Yep, it would only work with newer smartphone and no other devices but that's what the most customers are using. No other source like TVs or whatever - these users have alredy more than enough devices to choose from


Maybe I'm mistaken but BT5 has no effect on Bit Rate. Bit Rate is due to codec such as AAC/AptX HD/LDAC and whatever that new one is from Shanling and their BT device. BT 5.0 is better BT signal strength.


----------



## meinname123 (Jan 29, 2019)

Lurk650 said:


> Maybe I'm mistaken but BT5 has no effect on Bit Rate. Bit Rate is due to codec such as AAC/AptX HD/LDAC and whatever that new one is from Shanling and their BT device. BT 5.0 is better BT signal strength.



Yes and no:
BT5 has no effect in bitrate (and also in signal strengh) for Audio because A2DP isn't using the BLE mode but only Core (+EDR) mode.
On BLE  you can choose since BT 5 to either raise the range for BLE Mode or double the datarate:
"Bluetooth 5 provides, for BLE, options that can double the speed (2 Mbit/s burst) at the expense of range" (source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth#Bluetooth_5)

So if they could use both - Core (+EDR) and BLE at same time to transfer the Data (Audio) they should be able to push a few MBit/s over the BT connection (for a limited range)
BUT it very likely we will never see this cause developing a own Protocol is a lot of work.


//edit: small explanation:
Bluetooth has 2 "modes" (and both can be used AFAIK at the same time)

- Core Bluetooth with a set of default profiles  - all BT Audio is sent via the A2DP Profile of this Prodocol - no Upgrades made to Core since BT 4.0
- Bluetooth Low Energy since BT 4.0 which is for example used by Earstudio to connect the App to the device. - This was originally made for such stuff like controlling devices and get health data and other "light" stuff which not uses much range and datarate.
But BLE was massively updated since it was introduced and got with BT 5 now relatively good speed and range.


----------



## arbiter76

mhoopes said:


> Siri/Google Assistant *capable*, when used with smart phone as transport, just like the FiiO BTR products.
> 
> And please please please...bigger, heavier is a different product. I run and bike with this unit clipped to my shirt collar. I don’t want to end up with something that has to be connected to a longer headphone cable and strapped to my arm or placed in my pocket. This unit is bigger than its competitors already.
> 
> And a resounding NO to aluminum unibody. The FiiO BTR3 has the same RF section as its less expensive stablemates, but for some reason...has MUCH worse RF performance. An external antenna would help, but back to size.



The ES100 has a 350mah battery right?   Something modular/piggyback would be nice (like Moto series smartphones) for times heavier is not a nuisance and chillin' like a villain is preferable. Snap extra battery on for 3x battery life.  I wonder if an external detachable clip could double up as an external antenna?  I don't mind metal but the clip as is seems like an afterthought.  With metal casing and/or bigger expandable battery the clip would  to be more substantial or other method to make your headphone wires "disappear". I have a note but am at work and haven't slept well in days.  Perhaps, with some reminders I could draw a couple sketches and pass it on to Radsone.  I wonder how enthusiastic Radsone is about this.  I believe they are South Korean company.  Startup or posing under different name?  Something the size a Nokia 3310 or perhaps Nokia e71 would be cool especially if it could pump some juice into something 250 ohms.  That might be a little ambitious though.  I have really been getting[in into earbuds recently because of the ES100.  Heck, as is, it can't make my Beyerdynamic COP (16ohms) sing like my JDS Labs C5D can.  My BD 770 250 ohms work but really only serves as really passive background music.


----------



## CactusPete23 (Jan 29, 2019)

arbiter76 said:


> The ES100 has a 350mah battery right?   Something modular/piggyback would be nice (like Moto series smartphones) for times heavier is not a nuisance and chillin' like a villain is preferable. Snap extra battery on for 3x battery life.  I wonder if an external detachable clip could double up as an external antenna?  I don't mind metal but the clip as is seems like an afterthought.  With metal casing and/or bigger expandable battery the clip would  to be more substantial or other method to make your headphone wires "disappear". I have a note but am at work and haven't slept well in days.  Perhaps, with some reminders I could draw a couple sketches and pass it on to Radsone.  I wonder how enthusiastic Radsone is about this.  I believe they are South Korean company.  Startup or posing under different name?  Something the size a Nokia 3310 or perhaps Nokia e71 would be cool especially if it could pump some juice into something 250 ohms.  That might be a little ambitious though.  I have really been getting[in into earbuds recently because of the ES100.  Heck, as is, it can't make my Beyerdynamic COP (16ohms) sing like my JDS Labs C5D can.  My BD 770 250 ohms work but really only serves as really passive background music.



Not that I would expect Radsone to listen to us too much...   But Personally think that any DAP (or phone) that is trying to send/receive signals should be made of non-metal case. (Even a metal sy=urround blocks some signals.    Plastic is fine.  In fact would rather see plastic backs on phones instead of breakable glass ones.  There are a lot of strong plastics out there, and crazy strong fiber reinforced ones, like Carbon-Fiber.   Lighter, stronger, and won't crack or break; Perfect for a portable device! 
- Always wonder why we can't get bluetooth to transmit 16/44 16/48 FLAC without any compression.   Seems like LDAC has enough bandwidth to do that and eliminate any actifacts?
- For a portable device, I would sacrifice Balanced Out, for Only having a higher quality DAC and Single Ended Amp Stage.  Then Trade the balanced Amp chips and Jack, for a slightly bigger battery...
- Know that lots of folks here like the clip.  I never use it; Just put it in a pocket.    Can see how folks might want a strong clip. (Non-metal to reduce signal loss?  Or make that clip's Spring an Antenna?)
Just some random thoughts.


----------



## 499916

Regarding the bigger battery... The es100 can easily be opened up.  I haven't opened mine and don't know if it is feasible, but maybe offer a replaceable battery?

On a side note:  Under "Developer options" on my LG V20 the Bluetooth options have a bit depth option and it defaults to 32bit.  Should this be changed to 24bit when using the ES100?


----------



## mhoopes

arbiter76 said:


> The ES100 has a 350mah battery right?   Something modular/piggyback would be nice (like Moto series smartphones) for times heavier is not a nuisance and chillin' like a villain is preferable. Snap extra battery on for 3x battery life.  I wonder if an external detachable clip could double up as an external antenna?  I don't mind metal but the clip as is seems like an afterthought.  With metal casing and/or bigger expandable battery the clip would  to be more substantial or other method to make your headphone wires "disappear". I have a note but am at work and haven't slept well in days.  Perhaps, with some reminders I could draw a couple sketches and pass it on to Radsone.  I wonder how enthusiastic Radsone is about this.  I believe they are South Korean company.  Startup or posing under different name?  Something the size a Nokia 3310 or perhaps Nokia e71 would be cool especially if it could pump some juice into something 250 ohms.  That might be a little ambitious though.  I have really been getting[in into earbuds recently because of the ES100.  Heck, as is, it can't make my Beyerdynamic COP (16ohms) sing like my JDS Labs C5D can.  My BD 770 250 ohms work but really only serves as really passive background music.


Clip-on external battery would be fine with me as an option. Perhaps there's a even 3rd-party power bank that could be DIY'd in place. As for an external antenna: a clip form factor and location may be difficult to optimize for good reception. I've designed products with 2.4 GHz antennae, and have researched radiation patterns and antenna configurations [https://www.panamax.com/products/all/compact-power/smart-plugs - those use inverted-F PCB antennae. Antenna impedance matters.]

Good plastics can also be substantial. In the portable world, lightness is a feature. There are heavier options available with more power, but the ES100 currently stands alone with its feature set, performance, and light weight. A larger, heavier form factor sounds like a different use case.
I know, I too want all of my DAC/amps to have the configuration options of the ES100. I'm glad I can take this one anywhere, because my iPhone Xs sucks at EQ, and I don't want to spend eternity leaving a flaming trail of B-stock returns in my wake while trying to Goldilocks my way to the perfectly-tuned-for-me-out-of-the-box earphone.

Radsone is an established company, known for DSP IP, among other things: https://web.archive.org/web/20110507074813/http://radsone.com/. I don't know how much of their focus is on EarStudio, though, They've revealed some protos of future non-wireless products (ES200, ES400), but I haven't seen any release dates.


----------



## Ocelitgol

It's weird....I can't find myself asking for more improvement.

_The battery lasts ridiculously long (13hrs for me on LDAC x2 voltage) and the buttons are easy to press after a few weeks using. 
Call quality is great with option to turn up the mic. 
Killer EQ and App. 
Small and has a clip. 
DAC is good enough that give the blackest background I've ever heard with SE846. 
Balanced and single ended. 
Multipoint profiles (THANK YOU) work seamlessly_

Although, if I have to ask for any improvement, it would be USB C (don't even care at this point but it'd be nice to have) and a better DAC. Maybe better build (plastic, not metal). 
The software side is where I wish for improvement most. Like control over auto-off when reaching certain charge level.


----------



## subtec

Personally I wouldn't have any use for a device 2-300% the size and weight of the ES100. However, I would gladly trade 50% greater size and weight if it meant 50% more battery life. That's only a half inch of extra width - easily still clippable to clothing.


----------



## duyanh43

Anyone have both this ES100 and the AK XB10 can do the comparison soundwise. Is a 30$ upgrade from XB10 to ES100 worth it? I searched this thread but people's opinions are different. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Broquen (Jan 30, 2019)

subtec said:


> Personally I wouldn't have any use for a device 2-300% the size and weight of the ES100. However, I would gladly trade 50% greater size and weight if it meant 50% more battery life. That's only a half inch of extra width - easily still clippable to clothing.



I think it depends on personal preferences and use. With 50% more of weight and size, I won't be using it too much (specially when it's hot and wear only an skirt), and if I have to keep it in the pocket... Well, then I'd prefer to use the smartphone jack, due to its already nice internal DAC. One of the true strengths of the ES100, as has been said before, is the versatility vs. portability it has, due to its reduced size and weight.


----------



## duyanh43

So basically they are about the same in sound quality right? I don't find the XB10's portability to be a problem imo.


----------



## Pro-Jules

Working great in the gym.


----------



## darkwing

yup, USB-C should be a requirement on a new model


----------



## randytsuch

I just found this post from last May about future earstudio developments
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-74#post-14233124

Not really interested in a USB DAC, and at least back then the ES100 MarkII was not happening.

I'd like better battery life, but hasn't been a problem for me so far.  Most of the time I use at work, and can charge when needed.
Was skiing with it a few weeks ago, and the battery lasted as long as I could ski these days lol.

I really like the small form factor, and sound quality that they have achieved in this tiny box.  
I'm listening to more music since I've bought the es100, probably the biggest compliment I can pay to an audio device.

Randy


----------



## tayano (Jan 30, 2019)

Can’t I use CCK to connect to es100 using usb to my iPhone?

I can’t get it to work, it connects to Bluetooth.

Edit l: my fault. The usb-cable didn’t transfer data.


----------



## Pro-Jules (Jan 30, 2019)

Mine froze / bricked today with a solid green LED (I updated firmware yesterday)

Connection to USB charging worked though - back in business again.


----------



## ClieOS




----------



## arbiter76

ClieOS said:


>



forgive my ignorance but are those etymotics?  or what?  this little gray box is amazing and i am curious to try some balanced buds or cans


----------



## ClieOS

arbiter76 said:


> forgive my ignorance but are those etymotics?  or what?  this little gray box is amazing and i am curious to try some balanced buds or cans



Yes, Etymotic ER4SR to be exact.


----------



## manukmanohar

Anyone else having issue with the charging being very finnicky?
I find that unless it is held in some specific way, it doesn't charge.


----------



## Pro-Jules

Your usb cable?


----------



## randytsuch

My unit seems to be kind of picky over what USB cable I use, I've found some of my cables don't charge or I need to wiggle the connector.  But with other USB cables, I just plug it in and it charges fine.


----------



## arbiter76

ClieOS said:


> Yes, Etymotic ER4SR to be exact.



Thanks for quick response.  I would love to try those and see that I have researched already but the price is too high.  Not that it is too high but I can't justify spending that much on earphones which can easily break.   Having MMCX connectors help as if you don't lose the ear buds you can replace the cable easily. 

On that note are there any balanced ear buds highly recommended that are ~$100?  I can up my budget to $200 .ut really would like to keep it @ $150 tops.  I would really like to see what the balanced 2.5mm jack can do on the ES100.  I have only recently got into ear buds and the freebie AKGs that came with my note 9 and the Radsone ES100 were heavy contributing factors.  The Aiwa Prodigy 1 gave my interest more momentum esepcually considering the fact I purchased my first set on sale for $30 instead of $50.  The downside to that is after I ordered them did I realize the MSRP is $50.  If I make this Amazon order in time I will have a set of 1more triple drivers on the way for $60.  Still itching to find some sweet sweet balanced ear buds. I am set with headphones.  The ES100 has me set wirelessly and I have some AKG N60NC wireless headphones that are ok.  The fit is awesome and the noise cancellation is very nice.  I like my N60s more because of the fit and noise cancellation rather than the sound quality.  LMAO.  Seriously. 

Anyways, any balanced earbud recommendations for the ES100 and =< $150 USD?  This itch needs to be scratched and better sooner than later before I keep buying more and more.  I am a wanna be audiophile, not a true audiophile.  Once I get a setup that far exceeds my expectations am I able to stop pursuing these itches.  I came out way ahead for my home theater setup.


----------



## Ocelitgol

arbiter76 said:


> Thanks for quick response.  I would love to try those and see that I have researched already but the price is too high.  Not that it is too high but I can't justify spending that much on earphones which can easily break.   Having MMCX connectors help as if you don't lose the ear buds you can replace the cable easily.
> 
> On that note are there any balanced ear buds highly recommended that are ~$100?  I can up my budget to $200 .ut really would like to keep it @ $150 tops.  I would really like to see what the balanced 2.5mm jack can do on the ES100.  I have only recently got into ear buds and the freebie AKGs that came with my note 9 and the Radsone ES100 were heavy contributing factors.  The Aiwa Prodigy 1 gave my interest more momentum esepcually considering the fact I purchased my first set on sale for $30 instead of $50.  The downside to that is after I ordered them did I realize the MSRP is $50.  If I make this Amazon order in time I will have a set of 1more triple drivers on the way for $60.  Still itching to find some sweet sweet balanced ear buds. I am set with headphones.  The ES100 has me set wirelessly and I have some AKG N60NC wireless headphones that are ok.  The fit is awesome and the noise cancellation is very nice.  I like my N60s more because of the fit and noise cancellation rather than the sound quality.  LMAO.  Seriously.
> 
> Anyways, any balanced earbud recommendations for the ES100 and =< $150 USD?  This itch needs to be scratched and better sooner than later before I keep buying more and more.  I am a wanna be audiophile, not a true audiophile.  Once I get a setup that far exceeds my expectations am I able to stop pursuing these itches.  I came out way ahead for my home theater setup.



I would recommend checking out Shure SE215 or the Chi-Fi threads for some solid choices to get you start with the journey

Personally I don't often hear enough difference with balanced to justify the cost. Of course this depends on individuals


----------



## mhoopes

stormers said:


> I would recommend checking out Shure SE215 or the Chi-Fi threads for some solid choices to get you start with the journey
> 
> Personally I don't often hear enough difference with balanced to justify the cost. Of course this depends on individuals


I feel like all IEMs with connectorized inputs are "balanced-ready". That said, most of them have low enough impedance that a ~1 Vac driving voltage would be more than sufficient. I haven't perceived an audible improvement with my IEMs in TRRS or TRS on the ES100. My HD 6XX, on the other hand, needs that voltage it to get to a usable SPL.

@arbiter76 might be referring to balanced armature drivers (such as the all-BA ER4 series). Those ARE connectorized, though with a more proprietary keyed system. If the cable fails, though, it can be replaced. Etymotic is also decent about upgrade deals, so there's some measure of loyalty rewards.

At $100-150, it's tough to find a really good all-BA IEM. The FiiO FA1 might be a candidate, but the data hasn't come in yet. There are hybrid options in that price range; the FiiO F9 Pro is an excellent choice, especially when one has the option to apply EQ in the ES100.


----------



## Lurk650

manukmanohar said:


> Anyone else having issue with the charging being very finnicky?
> I find that unless it is held in some specific way, it doesn't charge.


Yeah that's happened to me a bunch of times, I've learned to make sure the light comes on. I've left it charging while at work only to come home and found it hasn't charged at all lol.


----------



## Ocelitgol

mhoopes said:


> I feel like all IEMs with connectorized inputs are "balanced-ready". That said, most of them have low enough impedance that a ~1 Vac driving voltage would be more than sufficient. I haven't perceived an audible improvement with my IEMs in TRRS or TRS on the ES100. My HD 6XX, on the other hand, needs that voltage it to get to a usable SPL.
> 
> @arbiter76 might be referring to balanced armature drivers (such as the all-BA ER4 series). Those ARE connectorized, though with a more proprietary keyed system. If the cable fails, though, it can be replaced. Etymotic is also decent about upgrade deals, so there's some measure of loyalty rewards.
> 
> At $100-150, it's tough to find a really good all-BA IEM. The FiiO FA1 might be a candidate, but the data hasn't come in yet. There are hybrid options in that price range; the FiiO F9 Pro is an excellent choice, especially when one has the option to apply EQ in the ES100.



I thought he meant the cable with the notion "like to see what the balanced 2.5mm jack"....oh well

Most of them are hybrid now...


----------



## LTDJ

manukmanohar said:


> Anyone else having issue with the charging being very finnicky?
> I find that unless it is held in some specific way, it doesn't charge.



The charging port on mine is so tight I'm waiting for something like this to happen sooner or later.


----------



## ClieOS

arbiter76 said:


> Thanks for quick response.  I would love to try those and see that I have researched already but the price is too high.  Not that it is too high but I can't justify spending that much on earphones which can easily break.   Having MMCX connectors help as if you don't lose the ear buds you can replace the cable easily.
> 
> On that note are there any balanced ear buds highly recommended that are ~$100?  I can up my budget to $200 .ut really would like to keep it @ $150 tops.  I would really like to see what the balanced 2.5mm jack can do on the ES100.  I have only recently got into ear buds and the freebie AKGs that came with my note 9 and the Radsone ES100 were heavy contributing factors.  The Aiwa Prodigy 1 gave my interest more momentum esepcually considering the fact I purchased my first set on sale for $30 instead of $50.  The downside to that is after I ordered them did I realize the MSRP is $50.  If I make this Amazon order in time I will have a set of 1more triple drivers on the way for $60.  Still itching to find some sweet sweet balanced ear buds. I am set with headphones.  The ES100 has me set wirelessly and I have some AKG N60NC wireless headphones that are ok.  The fit is awesome and the noise cancellation is very nice.  I like my N60s more because of the fit and noise cancellation rather than the sound quality.  LMAO.  Seriously.
> 
> Anyways, any balanced earbud recommendations for the ES100 and =< $150 USD?  This itch needs to be scratched and better sooner than later before I keep buying more and more.  I am a wanna be audiophile, not a true audiophile.  Once I get a setup that far exceeds my expectations am I able to stop pursuing these itches.  I came out way ahead for my home theater setup.



Don't think any IEM will naturally come in balanced configuration. Your best bet is to find an IEM with user removal cable (i.e. mmcx or 2 pins) that you can change to balanced cable - that is actually what my previous post is about. The ER4SR is connected to the ES100 with a short balanced cable that I made.

As for which IEM to recommend - don't think I'll be much help here as I haven't paid attention to new IEM for awhile. But as far as your budget is concerned, I think Chinese smaller brand name might be the best way to go as they tend to offer the biggest bang for the bucks on the budget IEM realm. I do however strongly recommend against 1MORE - it has reallu good build quality, but otherwise fairly unremarkable sonically.


----------



## arbiter76

Not looking for straight up balanced armature.  I am leaning towards a dynamic driver/balanced armature.  I am assuming that is the hybrid system?  I looked at the Shure se215 but I am not interested because it has a single dynamic driver.  I would also prefer the dynamic driver to be at least 10mm, preferably at least 12mm.

I resesrched the chi fi thread but am very skeptical of Chinese  quality. I know some gems are in there but after not seeing much piquing my interest I moved on. The 1more triple drivers is on sale for $60 . That is on my radar.  I don't know how big the dynamic driver is though it seems the bass is not lacking.  When I was looking at the Chi Find stuff the Simgot interested me but they have not been around long to draw a reasonable conclusion on quality and longevity and the drivers are only 10mm, well the EM2 and EN700 at least.  There are 10% off coupons so I am looking at ~$95 and ~$130.  I have not made my Amazon order because now I am on the fence about applying that 1more $60 to the Simgot. If the drivers were at least 12mm I would probably have pounced on it already.  I am not a basshead but who does not love bass? The Simgot reviews irk me because either one seems to be up my alley but I know if it does not exceeds my expectations I will continue spending money to round out my ear bud collection.  

Any thoughts or insights for the 1more, EM2 and EN700 somebody could share to help my decision?

Oh and some comments were made in this thread that confused me about the balanced port on the ES100.  Is it not a 2.5mm jack and if the cable that comes with either Simgot is 3.5mm can I get a MMCX that supports the balanced port on the ES100. Any clarification would be much appreciated.


----------



## arbiter76

I made my post before I read your last one ClieOS.  Is there a difference between MMCX and 2 pin?  I thought they were the same thing excluding proprietary MMCX connectors. If the Audio Technica ear buds were not proprietary MMCX I probably would have bought those already.  I hate proprietary connectors for availability and economic reasons. 

Where can I get Shure SE846s for $200?  LMAO.  I kid I kid.  Not really though.  

I should probably checkout Monoprice for hahas.  It has been awhile.  My first earbuds I purchased a long time ago were from Monoprice.  I think I spent about $14 on some earbuds that sounded awesome.  I found out about them before they got really popular.  I wonder if Monoprice still has some hidden gems like that. This was about 10 years or longer though.


----------



## Francisk (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm enjoying my Etymotic ER4B in balanced mode (2x Voltage) on my ES100 thanks for the cable that ClieOS built for me. I just received the cable yesterday and have been using it for at least 5 hours. What really amaze me is how ClieOS fit two 100ohm resistors and a 0.22uF cap on each channel into the Y split of the cable. I can finally enjoy my ER4B in balanced mode (2x Voltage) paired to the ES100 which drives it with authority and truly brings out the quality of the ER4B. This is the 4th cable that he made for me and every each one is very well built at a very affordable price. Thanks again ClieOS


----------



## Mouseman

arbiter76 said:


> Not looking for straight up balanced armature.  I am leaning towards a dynamic driver/balanced armature.  I am assuming that is the hybrid system?  I looked at the Shure se215 but I am not interested because it has a single dynamic driver.  I would also prefer the dynamic driver to be at least 10mm, preferably at least 12mm.
> 
> I resesrched the chi fi thread but am very skeptical of Chinese  quality. I know some gems are in there but after not seeing much piquing my interest I moved on. The 1more triple drivers is on sale for $60 . That is on my radar.  I don't know how big the dynamic driver is though it seems the bass is not lacking.  When I was looking at the Chi Find stuff the Simgot interested me but they have not been around long to draw a reasonable conclusion on quality and longevity and the drivers are only 10mm, well the EM2 and EN700 at least.  There are 10% off coupons so I am looking at ~$95 and ~$130.  I have not made my Amazon order because now I am on the fence about applying that 1more $60 to the Simgot. If the drivers were at least 12mm I would probably have pounced on it already.  I am not a basshead but who does not love bass? The Simgot reviews irk me because either one seems to be up my alley but I know if it does not exceeds my expectations I will continue spending money to round out my ear bud collection.
> 
> ...


There are a lot of Chinese gems, you can read about them in the forums. Have you looked at the BGVP DMGs? I just got a pair, and they are fantastic, a 6-driver per ear dynamic set. They have MMCX connections, so you can get an aftermarket balanced cable (I'm waiting for one to get here by boat right now).

I've heard negative feedback on the 1mores, but haven't heard them myself. FWIW, I have the Simgot EN700s, and am not a fan. They aren't comfortable in my ears due to the big body, and I although I could get a good seal, I wasn't at all impressed in the sound quality. There are also some Fiio IEMs that are really nice, it depends on what point in your price range you're looking to hit.


----------



## Francisk (Feb 1, 2019)

ChiFi has come a long way and I must say that there are some that really took me by surprise such as the Vsonic GR07 Classic and Tin Audio T2 (not T2 Pro) and a few others too...especially for the asking price. FYI HifiMan is ChiFi too...but they're in a different price bracket. Current China products are not what it used to be 20+ years ago.


----------



## Marco Angel

arbiter76 said:


> Not looking for straight up balanced armature.  I am leaning towards a dynamic driver/balanced armature.  I am assuming that is the hybrid system?  I looked at the Shure se215 but I am not interested because it has a single dynamic driver.  I would also prefer the dynamic driver to be at least 10mm, preferably at least 12mm.
> 
> I resesrched the chi fi thread but am very skeptical of Chinese  quality. I know some gems are in there but after not seeing much piquing my interest I moved on. The 1more triple drivers is on sale for $60 . That is on my radar.  I don't know how big the dynamic driver is though it seems the bass is not lacking.  When I was looking at the Chi Find stuff the Simgot interested me but they have not been around long to draw a reasonable conclusion on quality and longevity and the drivers are only 10mm, well the EM2 and EN700 at least.  There are 10% off coupons so I am looking at ~$95 and ~$130.  I have not made my Amazon order because now I am on the fence about applying that 1more $60 to the Simgot. If the drivers were at least 12mm I would probably have pounced on it already.  I am not a basshead but who does not love bass? The Simgot reviews irk me because either one seems to be up my alley but I know if it does not exceeds my expectations I will continue spending money to round out my ear bud collection.
> 
> ...


Yup, you need a 2.5 balanced cable to connect to a compatible earphones like SHURES or FIIOs with mmcx. in the ES100 you would NEVER connect them via an adapter cause you make a shortcut in the amps


----------



## Lurk650

@arbiter76, you are not going to find a Hybrid with a 12mm driver, that's too large to also fit in some BA. Largest I've seen is 10mm. ChiFi does indeed have a lot of great Hybrids, admittedly a bit too many lol.

I also have the BGVP DMG, gonna be selling mine for $80 as I just don't give them enough ear time anymore. They are solid though.


----------



## Broquen

NCM has NC5v2 and bella that uses 10mm. DD + 4 or 8 BAs and are not into chi-fi category and the bass is top-notch, although they're more expensive (understanding chi-fi as new Chinese brands that have little experience compared to more traditional ones). On the other hand, there're some interesting alternatives well rated here that I think can satisfy most people. Oh, and I never liked 1More IEMS sound (and the less I like is their bass, although I listened worse, of course).


----------



## mhoopes

@arbiter76  - there is a quite lengthy graded list by @crinacle, which is now being maintained at crinacle dot com. It's not comprehensive, but as a single source, there is some good basis for comparison. About a good a list as one can find.

The highest ranked IEMs <=$150 on this list are the ikko OH1 and VSonic GR07 Classic/Bass (B-). The DMG (C+) comes in just below them. 1More Triple Driver gets a D+.
The FiiO F9 Pro isn't represented, but the F9 was graded C+.


----------



## ClieOS (Feb 1, 2019)

arbiter76 said:


> I made my post before I read your last one ClieOS.  Is there a difference between MMCX and 2 pin?  I thought they were the same thing excluding proprietary MMCX connectors. If the Audio Technica ear buds were not proprietary MMCX I probably would have bought those already.  I hate proprietary connectors for availability and economic reasons..
> ...
> Oh and some comments were made in this thread that confused me about the balanced port on the ES100. Is it not a 2.5mm jack and if the cable that comes with either Simgot is 3.5mm can I get a MMCX that supports the balanced port on the ES100. Any clarification would be much appreciated.



Neither mmcx nor 2 pins connector are proprietary, just different in how popular they are (though both are plenty popular). Audio Technica's connectors (A2DC) are not proprietary either. While it is rarer, you can still find aftermarket cable as well as DIY connector for it if you want to build your own cable.

There are plenty aftermarket cable with 2.5mm balanced plug on one end and mmcx on the other. They go from quite reasonably priced to insanely expensive.



Francisk said:


> I..What really amaze me is how ClieOS fit the 75Ohm resistors into the Y split of the cable.



Technically it isn't just a 75ohm resistors (would have been easy if it was). An ER4B needs two 100ohm resistors and a 0.22uF cap on each channel.


----------



## arbiter76 (Feb 1, 2019)

Mouseman said:


> There are a lot of Chinese gems, you can read about them in the forums. Have you looked at the BGVP DMGs? I just got a pair, and they are fantastic, a 6-driver per ear dynamic set. They have MMCX connections, so you can get an aftermarket balanced cable (I'm waiting for one to get here by boat right now).
> 
> I've heard negative feedback on the 1mores, but haven't heard them myself. FWIW, I have the Simgot EN700s, and am not a fan. They aren't comfortable in my ears due to the big body, and I although I could get a good seal, I wasn't at all impressed in the sound quality. There are also some Fiio IEMs that are really nice, it depends on what point in your price range you're looking to hit.





Francisk said:


> ChiFi has come a long way and I must say that there are some that really took me by surprise such as the Vsonic GR07 Classic and Tin Audio T2 (not T2 Pro) and a few others too...especially for the asking price. FYI HifiMan is ChiFi too...but they're in a different price bracket. Current China products are not what it used to be 20+ years ago.



 Lol @ the absurd multiple driver ear buds.  I can see where it might benefit sonically but my tastes for signature sound are warm or or flat/neutral (and/or fun).  Not so neutral and clinical where you can hear individual alveoli fill up when you inhale or hear goose bumps on the singer's neck.  The 1mores seem like the safest bet from reviews and less of a gamble with my bank account in case I don't like it. Lol.

That is my biggest concern with the EN700, comfort, fit and fatigue.  It has an unusual shape. The EM2 aren't your standard bud either but look much more manageable overall and cheaper.

I will probably skim the Chi Fi thread again but I am very hesitant to commit to anything, even with glowing recommendations due to Chinese ear buds being a double edged sword.  Gambling on sound quality (not to mention chances of testing ChiFi audio equipment is basically zero now compared to brands that are sold in popular stores) and hardware quality,never know what you will get even if X company has made a name for itself.

Really appreciate the recommendations guys.  Y'all have scared me away from the 1more's.  $50 or less and I am less bothered if I get a dud so paying $60 or $80 puts me over my emotional threshold.  Lol.  Sigh.  Don't know what to do.  I think I will keep researching ChiFi and keep an eye on items I am interested in but am uncomfortable paying the asking price.  Probably will see market trends for a few items I have my eye on and see what low prices they may or may not hit.  Probably the best path to choose right now.  I am fixing to buy a Glock G20 or G40 and need to learn how to shoot.  Not buying earbuds now will also free up some money for a carbine or SBR conversion so I also have the option to legally hunt with a pistol rather than carry it as a side arm.  I have 3 ear buds and the ES100 to keep me company in the meantime. 

Btw, think if I am patient and lucky I can find some higher end Shure's or some to her desirable ear buds with MMCX compatibility on Craigslist?  I am hesitant to do this since ear buds are an intimate items meaning I might be swapping ear wax but ear canal tips are easy to swap, well sometimes.  Pain to get on sometimes.  I will look on craigslist tonight and see what kind of stuff might pop up.


----------



## randytsuch

Look at the classifieds here.  With some patience, you can find good deals.  I was looking at chi fi, but ended up getting a used Lyr ii which I really like, but out of your price range even used.
BTW, I asked the seller to keep any used tips separate.  Then I cleaned the used tips with alcohol/q tip before using them.  Turns out his ears were different size, so I only tried the used tips for a minute.
Works for silicone but not foam.  I'd toss used foam tips.

Did anyone mention the Nicehck m6?  I'd give that a look in the $100 price range, and he offers a head fi special price.
Fiio F9 pro if you can spend a little more is supposed to be good too.

Also, I just got a Alo Audio cable that's 2.5mm balanced to 2 pin cable.  They sell adapters to go from 2 pin to mmcx and vice versa

Randy


----------



## arbiter76

randytsuch said:


> Look at the classifieds here.  With some patience, you can find good deals.  I was looking at chi fi, but ended up getting a used Lyr ii which I really like, but out of your price range even used.
> BTW, I asked the seller to keep any used tips separate.  Then I cleaned the used tips with alcohol/q tip before using them.  Turns out his ears were different size, so I only tried the used tips for a minute.
> Works for silicone but not foam.  I'd toss used foam tips.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot bunghole.  Awesome idea . Don't know why I didn't think of that.  Lol.  But now you might burn a hole in my pocket.  

Are we allowed to ask about the forums?  If so, are there any other popular forums that dabble in earphones and headphones?

And for some reason I am not into Fiio.  Don't ask me why. I have never bought or used their equipment (might have listened to a DAC it amp but don't remember).  I always skip over them.  I might read review occasionally . And I would buy an amp from them before I considered headphones from them. Weird I know. But I am quite sure there is some brand that everybody glosses over though they have no reasonable explanation.


----------



## Mouseman

randytsuch said:


> Also, I just got a Alo Audio cable that's 2.5mm balanced to 2 pin cable.  They sell adapters to go from 2 pin to mmcx and vice versa
> 
> Randy


I tried to look on their site, and didn't see any adapters -- can you provide a link? I have a suspicion they make things clunky, but I'd like to check them out. Most of my gear is MMCX, but I have a few 2-pins and I'd rather not buy any more cables just for them. Thanks!


----------



## waynes world

arbiter76 said:


> Lol @ the absurd multiple driver ear buds. I can see where it might benefit sonically but my tastes for signature sound are warm or or flat/neutral (and/or fun). Not so neutral and clinical where you can hear individual alveoli fill up when you inhale or hear goose bumps on the singer's neck. The 1mores seem like the safest bet from reviews and less of a gamble with my bank account in case I don't like it. Lol.
> .
> .
> I will probably skim the Chi Fi thread again but I am very hesitant to commit to anything, even with glowing recommendations due to Chinese ear buds being a double edged sword.  Gambling on sound quality (not to mention chances of testing ChiFi audio equipment is basically zero now compared to brands that are sold in popular stores) and hardware quality,never know what you will get even if X company has made a name for itself.



Even the cheap buds these days are pretty darned good. I'm listening to the $15 Yincrow RW-9's that ClieOS got me interested in, and to my ears, they sound fantastic off of the ES100. There's actually quite a few budget buds that are less than $15 and that also sound great. The Earbuds Roundup thread is your friend.


----------



## randytsuch

Oops, sorry, I meant to say adapters are available, but realize now it looks like alo has the adapters.

http://www.lendmeurears.com/generic-1/
I found them at Lend Me ur ears.  One caveat is I ordered last week and still waiting for them to ship.  They did say when I ordered the adapters were out of stock, and I elected to wait, I could have cancelled.
With Chinese New Year, may be waiting a bit more.

Randy


----------



## Lurk650

mhoopes said:


> @arbiter76  - there is a quite lengthy graded list by @crinacle, which is now being maintained at crinacle dot com. It's not comprehensive, but as a single source, there is some good basis for comparison. About a good a list as one can find.
> 
> The highest ranked IEMs <=$150 on this list are the ikko OH1 and VSonic GR07 Classic/Bass (B-). The DMG (C+) comes in just below them. 1More Triple Driver gets a D+.
> The FiiO F9 Pro isn't represented, but the F9 was graded C+.


Crinacle...lol...the Jesus of HF


----------



## monsieurfromag3 (Feb 1, 2019)

arbiter76 said:


> I will probably skim the Chi Fi thread again but I am very hesitant to commit to anything, even with glowing recommendations due to Chinese ear buds being a double edged sword.  Gambling on sound quality (not to mention chances of testing ChiFi audio equipment is basically zero now compared to brands that are sold in popular stores) and hardware quality,never know what you will get even if X company has made a name for itself.


Check out Optoma Nuforce’s HEM2, the cable is removable.
Also heard pretty good things about Sony’s XBA-N1 (and better about the N3).
Also Final’s E4000 have enjoyed a positive under-the-radar reception.

Oh and stop shooting those loud guns will you they will mess up your hearing


----------



## Francisk

ClieOS said:


> Technically it isn't just a 75ohm resistors (would have been easy if it was). An ER4B needs two 100ohm resistors and a 0.22uF cap on each channel.


Thanks for pointing that out. I'll edit my post.


----------



## Mouseman

randytsuch said:


> Oops, sorry, I meant to say adapters are available, but realize now it looks like alo has the adapters.
> 
> http://www.lendmeurears.com/generic-1/
> I found them at Lend Me ur ears.  One caveat is I ordered last week and still waiting for them to ship.  They did say when I ordered the adapters were out of stock, and I elected to wait, I could have cancelled.
> ...


Thanks - I hope the $37 is for a *pair, *not one, but that's still a bit pricey. I guess for a really high priced cable it would make sense.


----------



## randytsuch

https://penonaudio.com/mmcx-to-2pin-iem-cable-adapter.html
cheaper here, just found while looking at something else today.

I'm also going to see if I can make one, I have some mmcx connectors and found a suitable connector for the 2 pin female.

Randy


----------



## abrody

Thinking about replacing my ES100 with a DAP, specifically the HiBy R3. Anyone who has had both devices have any thoughts on sound quality, which they find themselves gravitating towards and why, etc?


----------



## arbiter76

abrody said:


> Thinking about replacing my ES100 with a DAP, specifically the HiBy R3. Anyone who has had both devices have any thoughts on sound quality, which they find themselves gravitating towards and why, etc?



I have not owned both.  There is something intriguing about a portable device that small will a sound signature that appeals to the masses, wrote in-house apps well enough to suck in extra loyalty bonus points and the biggest gripe as is, is probably battery life and 12h+ is pretty good especially for it's size.  Being a Bluetooth receiver with a well received DAC punches far above it's weight as a pros bulletpoint.  I'm sure many of us have a wishlist with at least 5 changes we would like to see in a second gen model. I bet many of us would be happy if the only change they made was upgrading the battery so you could get 3 8h days without having to even think about a charger.  I would like to see more competition for Bluetooth DACs not just to see how low the noise floor can go but for the variety in designs


----------



## IrishAudio

What say you, @wslee ?  The new ES9281PRO for the upcoming ES200 USB DAC?  That would allow us to stream HiRes MQA content from Tidal. 

https://globenewswire.com/news-rele...B-CODECs-featuring-Audiophile-SABRE-DACs.html


----------



## Mouseman

abrody said:


> Thinking about replacing my ES100 with a DAP, specifically the HiBy R3. Anyone who has had both devices have any thoughts on sound quality, which they find themselves gravitating towards and why, etc?


I have both, and they're each a very different use case. I use my ES100 to stream mostly Apple Music from my phone, my R3 to play my FLAC tracks that I don't want to bother transferring to my phone. I don't EQ on the R3, but I use the MSEB and it sounds great. I probably use the ES100 more, but usually in situations where I don't want a separate piece of equipment. But I love my R3. So I think both can coexist.


----------



## Lurk650

IrishAudio said:


> What say you, @wslee ?  The new ES9281PRO for the upcoming ES200 USB DAC?  That would allow us to stream HiRes MQA content from Tidal.
> 
> https://globenewswire.com/news-rele...B-CODECs-featuring-Audiophile-SABRE-DACs.html


AK>Sabre...for me at least


----------



## arbiter76

Lurk650 said:


> AK>Sabre...for me at least



Sabre is good but this ^^^^.


----------



## pilgrimbilly

Possibly a stupid question...

Little experience with BT and zero with BT amps, but this device is very tempting.

 If I use the ES100 with headphones/IEMs that have a mic on the cable, is said mic useable for calls? Or does the ES100's mic "override" it?

Thanks.


----------



## benoe

pilgrimbilly said:


> Possibly a stupid question...
> 
> Little experience with BT and zero with BT amps, but this device is very tempting.
> 
> ...



ES100 mic will override it.


----------



## ClieOS

pilgrimbilly said:


> Possibly a stupid question...
> 
> Little experience with BT and zero with BT amps, but this device is very tempting.
> 
> ...



This is not limited to ES100 - never know any BT adapter (*including BT amp) that allows the mic on the original headphone to work - it is technically possible but not easy to implement, thus no one actually implemented it. Put an extra mic on the adapter itself is far easier / cheaper to do. 

----







Mod'ed this cable from KZ's new balanced 2.5mm SPC cable - shorten it to about 50cm and reterminated it with Etymotic mmcx connector.

KZ's cable is quite good in quality and I'll recommend it if you are thinking about modding a cable for your ES100


----------



## Kamurah (Feb 4, 2019)

Nice cables!

I just received the Earstudio today and have been listening all afternoon (after getting most recent firmware installed).  Great little device.  I don't have what anyone would consider to be an 'audiophile' collection of equipment, but it sounds fantastic on what I have tried.

For IEM's I have some Shure SE215's, and a pair of ATH M50's for full sized.  It drives both really well and has a nice balanced sound.  I have been feeding both over LDAC with both FLAC and Spotify....just sounds stellar.

My only other current listening interface is a RME Babyface Pro ....which really is a great piece of gear...and has a wonderful DSP based EQ that you can apply to the HP outs. 
There are differences between the two, but honestly, I think the Earstudio holds its own...which is really an amazing thing to accomplish considering the price difference between the two.

Anyways...not really adding anything to the thread...just chiming in to say I really like what I am hearing so far.


----------



## arbiter76 (Feb 5, 2019)

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## Pro-Jules (Feb 5, 2019)

I have gone for the 2nd lowest output volume pre eq setting. And wide eq q


----------



## Ocelitgol

Pro-Jules said:


> I have gone for the 2nd lowest output volume pre eq setting. And wide eq q


I have limited knowledge....so why are you doing this?


----------



## Pro-Jules (Feb 5, 2019)

there is a help guide at the bottom of that eq settings page

I am doing some big eq boosts 6db on bass and I dont want to overload the internal electronics. It sounds fine on the stock settings. But doing this gives me the best chance at "headroom".

I am still expirementing and comparing with or without is a bit tricky due to level changes.


----------



## 500Homeruns

Does anybody have any specific settings when using the ES100 in the car with the auxiliary input?
I am using it to stream hi-res audio (LDAC through Android) instead of the regular Bluetooth in my car (2015 Jaguar with 825 Watt Meridian system).
P.S.- I did put a ground loop isolator in to reduce interference, but that is from the car. Not the ES100.


----------



## arbiter76

My car accepts FLAC files in the SD card slot so I rarely use Bluetooth for music and even more rarely my aux input jack.  I occasiioccas use my USB thumb drive to play songs I only have (or are only available as MP3) as a MP3 file.  

If you have your ES100 EQ'd I would set the tone/EQ settings of the car radio to default or flat.


----------



## Pro-Jules (Feb 5, 2019)

I left the car set at its regular (default) eq setting.

Treble +5
Bass +1

Then (while parked!) I used the iPhone app to add further eq via the ES100 on songs I really know the sound of to 'finesse' the sound.

there are a handful of songs I use as sonic benchmarks from Lou Reed, Green Day, Miles Davis, Shawn Colvin and AD/DC.

I just slide the eq faders around untill I love the sound.

Then save the eq into one of the 4 blank presets (press and hold it) and name it "Car". 

The quality from the ES100 is amazing to start with so it's good fun taking it even further.

If you have updated to the latest firmware would use the "wide Q" setting.


----------



## 500Homeruns

arbiter76 said:


> My car accepts FLAC files in the SD card slot so I rarely use Bluetooth for music and even more rarely my aux input jack.  I occasiioccas use my USB thumb drive to play songs I only have (or are only available as MP3) as a MP3 file.
> 
> If you have your ES100 EQ'd I would set the tone/EQ settings of the car radio to default or flat.



The weird thing about the Meridian system in my car is that it doesn't play FLAC. You would think a higher end system would do better than just MP3.


----------



## ClieOS

Yes, I am kinda addicted on building new cable for the ES100.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Does the ES100 often go on sale?


----------



## streamline

I realize usb dac mode of es100 is afterthought but I have use for it. I can’t get it to work with UAPP though. UAPP recognizes the dac and initializes it. EarStudio app shows USB as input. But no sound. I’ve tried two different OTG cables. Tried forcing 16 bit, bit perfect, 16/44.1 tracks only, etc. Realize es100 across usb is 16/48 max.  Weird thing is that if UAPP is not allowed to use dac and I start up TIDAL app then TIDAL works fine. Also UAPP will also occasionally work with some switching back and forth with TIDAL app but I can not consistently reproduce. Essential PH-1, Android Pie. Does anyone have success with UAPP, OTG cable and ES100? Thought I would ask here before pinging UAPP developer. Thanks!


----------



## streamline

MidNighTempest said:


> Does the ES100 often go on sale?



I got mine off amazon for $80 around the holidays.


----------



## Justinrost

При подключении ES100 к компьютеру через Bluetooth требуется пин-код. Где его взять? Все стандартные типы 0000 1234 9999 1111 не подходят. ((

When connecting the ES100 to a computer via bluetooth, it requires a pin code. Where to get it? All standard types 0000 1234 9999 1111 do not fit. ((


----------



## IllustriousTear

Anyone tried using the built in mic of es100 here? How was it?


----------



## LTDJ

IllustriousTear said:


> Anyone tried using the built in mic of es100 here? How was it?


It was guuuud. Very super, much loudness.


----------



## IllustriousTear

LTDJ said:


> It was guuuud. Very super, much loudness.


I see. Thank you! 
But I'm kind of sad since the mic doesn't work if it's on USB DAC mode(From what I read on this thread) but I think that is due to hardware limitation.


----------



## arbiter76

500Homeruns said:


> The weird thing about the Meridian system in my car is that it doesn't play FLAC. You would think a higher end system would do better than just MP3.



Doesn't matter how high end or if you paid for the best that was offered.  Have to rememberr that auto OEMs lag the mainstream market.  Biggest reason is cost.  Look at how long it took car OEMs to get car radios somewhat up to date on connectivity and smart assistants.  And look at how much of a fustercluck that is. 




ClieOS said:


> Yes, I am kinda addicted on building new cable for the ES100.



What material are you using and and how much are you charging?


MidNighTempest said:


> Does the ES100 often go on sale?



Not sure how often it goes on sale.  The 4 months or so I have been aware of it I've only seen it on sale for $80.  I was in the market to see if Bluetooth receivers had matured.  Saw the ES100 and the Fiio compared before I came here and saw how well received it was.  Luckily I had put both in my cart and saw it was on sale for $80 and dumped the Fiio and immediately purchased.  I do not regret at all.  It's worth the $100.


----------



## arbiter76

IllustriousTear said:


> Anyone tried using the built in mic of es100 here? How was it?



I have not used it extensively but in quiet environments it works fine.  Hopefully I will get a chance to test in noisy and/or windy environment one day.  Quite sure there is no noise cancellation.


----------



## LTDJ

@wslee could you please add to the app configuration option which would allow us to switch off the play/pause; rewind; fast forward buttons either as a whole or (ideally) individually. I've lost count how many times I'd hit these buttons trying to change volume, even when I was trying hard not to press them.

PS also can you add a "normal" power mode as requested many times in this thread. Please. Thank you.


----------



## Carabei

Hi, I recently received ES100 bought by amazon. It was great for 2 days, equalizer is really good with iSine 20 and qJays 2nd gen. As I came home, I upgraded it to latest FW. few minutes ago I wanted to modify a bit eq settings, but I was unable to turn on ES100, when I plugged it to USB, it shows in the app 1% and charging completed, after few seconds it jumps to 100%. Unfortunately with disconnecting from USB ES100 immediately turns off. No way to turn it on without plugging it to USB. I even thought that flashing it again could solve the situation, but there is no way to get it to this state. Did anyone had this issue?


----------



## Broquen

Carabei said:


> Hi, I recently received ES100 bought by amazon. It was great for 2 days, equalizer is really good with iSine 20 and qJays 2nd gen. As I came home, I upgraded it to latest FW. few minutes ago I wanted to modify a bit eq settings, but I was unable to turn on ES100, when I plugged it to USB, it shows in the app 1% and charging completed, after few seconds it jumps to 100%. Unfortunately with disconnecting from USB ES100 immediately turns off. No way to turn it on without plugging it to USB. I even thought that flashing it again could solve the situation, but there is no way to get it to this state. Did anyone had this issue?



Is it possible that the cable is defective? You can try another one or to activate/deactivate the 90% charging option touching the battery icon in the app (don't have it here and don't remember exactly). I hope you didn't get defective unit.


----------



## Kamurah

Carabei said:


> Hi, I recently received ES100 bought by amazon. It was great for 2 days, equalizer is really good with iSine 20 and qJays 2nd gen. As I came home, I upgraded it to latest FW. few minutes ago I wanted to modify a bit eq settings, but I was unable to turn on ES100, when I plugged it to USB, it shows in the app 1% and charging completed, after few seconds it jumps to 100%. Unfortunately with disconnecting from USB ES100 immediately turns off. No way to turn it on without plugging it to USB. I even thought that flashing it again could solve the situation, but there is no way to get it to this state. Did anyone had this issue?



I didn't have this exact issue...but my unit was acting a little wonky after the Firmware update.  I did a full factory reset....I think you hold all four rocker buttons in and plug in USB...and although this cleared all the settings I had used up to that point...it did clear up the wonky behavior.  Might be worth a try.


----------



## ClieOS

arbiter76 said:


> What material are you using and and how much are you charging?



The stock cable comes from KZ own silver plated copper IEM upgrade cable, shorten to around 50cm. The 2.5mm balanced plug is Taiwan made. The transparent mmcx connector is the splitting type so it has a very tight fit. The actual cost of materials are around $20.


----------



## Carabei

Tried factory reset twice and also various cables for charging. With that “Healthy” charging it doesn’t show 100% but 88% of charge and charging complete, disconnect it an immediate shutdown with no reaction on power button aftewards. So it really looks like there is something faulty with charging part of pcb or the battery itself as I remember that battery was showing around 50% last time I was playing with eq settings yesterday at work.


----------



## Broquen

Carabei said:


> Tried factory reset twice and also various cables for charging. With that “Healthy” charging it doesn’t show 100% but 88% of charge and charging complete, disconnect it an immediate shutdown with no reaction on power button aftewards. So it really looks like there is something faulty with charging part of pcb or the battery itself as I remember that battery was showing around 50% last time I was playing with eq settings yesterday at work.



So sorry to hear that. Only thing that comes to me is flashing again same firmware or the last one (but be aware cause you can't go back to any version. Just look if the prior one is compatible)


----------



## Carabei

Unfortunately in this state of battery, it is not possible to get to DFU, so no flashing. I updated the ES100 to latest firmware and it was working for 2 days without any issue. I already wrote to support and waiting for their reply.


----------



## B_Rich

Ok guys. I've been fairly active in this thread and could not say enough good things about the ES100.... up until now.

I've been very patient with this little device over the last 4 months. I absolutely freaking love this thing until the end of time. This is end game for me just as my IE80's have been end game for the last 6 years of me owning them.

BUT

I have gone through 3 replacement devices, and I'm now on my 4th one and it just died minutes ago. I'm using it as a USB DAC with my IE80's on my PC and I just went to plug my headphones in and it died on me. I get a loud popping and rustling noise through the headphones and it's clearly damaged. Over nothing. It was working GREAT 10 minutes ago as I was watching youtube. I went to go take my plate upstairs, came back down, put my headphones on and POP, it's dead. EarStudio and Amazon have worked with me up until this point (I even bought the SquareTrade warranty for this thing, I was happy to for such an awesome device) however they told me that if this one breaks then I should look elsewhere for a new product, which I'm very close to doing (but don't want to because I love this thing so much).

I've waited so long to post this on this thread because I don't want to talk bad about this product. I'm not doing ANYTHING that a normal consumer would do with it. I'm using it as a USB DAC just as it should be used, and I also use it a couple times a week while I'm at work.

I don't know what to do here. I absolutely LOVE this product, but I can't keep buying more of these at $100 a pop. This is my 4th one. I can't buy another one.

Has anyone else had problems like this? I want this to be the last thing I buy but I'm struggling hard here.


----------



## IllustriousTear

B_Rich said:


> Ok guys. I've been fairly active in this thread and could not say enough good things about the ES100.... up until now.
> 
> I've been very patient with this little device over the last 4 months. I absolutely freaking love this thing until the end of time. This is end game for me just as my IE80's have been end game for the last 6 years of me owning them.
> 
> ...



Does it have a pattern when it breaks? Like only on your computer? Maybe due to the voltage on that USB port? 

Just watched a detective series and feeling like a detective. Hahahahaha.


----------



## B_Rich

IllustriousTear said:


> Does it have a pattern when it breaks? Like only on your computer? Maybe due to the voltage on that USB port?
> 
> Just watched a detective series and feeling like a detective. Hahahahaha.



I haven't been able to replicate it. I use it weekly on both my PC and while I'm at work (on bluetooth). I have a pretty high end setup with a nice Seasonic power supply and MSI Z370 mobo. I can't imagine that would cause any issues.


----------



## Lurk650

Strange, *knock on wood* but I haven't had any issue with mine. Though, I don't use it as a USB DAC.


----------



## B_Rich

Lurk650 said:


> Strange, *knock on wood* but I haven't had any issue with mine. Though, I don't use it as a USB DAC.



I'm wondering if I give this thing one more shot and use it through bluetooth to my PC instead of over USB. Then just use a 1A phone charger to plug it into the wall while I'm using it or something. I really don't know what I'm doing wrong here.


----------



## rkw

B_Rich said:


> I have gone through 3 replacement devices, and I'm now on my 4th one and it just died minutes ago. I'm using it as a USB DAC with my IE80's on my PC and I just went to plug my headphones in and it died on me. I get a loud popping and rustling noise through the headphones and it's clearly damaged.


Was audio actively playing when you plugged in the headphones?

There is a warning in the EarStudio app:


----------



## B_Rich

rkw said:


> Was audio actively playing when you plugged in the headphones?
> 
> There is a warning in the EarStudio app:



No it was not. Also, I've had the output locked since day one on the last 2 ES100's that I received.


----------



## randytsuch

B_Rich said:


> I haven't been able to replicate it. I use it weekly on both my PC and while I'm at work (on bluetooth). I have a pretty high end setup with a nice Seasonic power supply and MSI Z370 mobo. I can't imagine that would cause any issues.



Has in broken while on bluetooth, or only while on USB?
I only use mine on bluetooth.


----------



## B_Rich

randytsuch said:


> Has in broken while on bluetooth, or only while on USB?
> I only use mine on bluetooth.



I really can't remember the exact times it's broken. There is a chance it was only when it was plugged in over USB. I think I'm going to order a nice bluetooth 5.0 adapter w/ aptx for my PC and then use a small 1A phone charger to keep the ES100 charged while I play. Or since the battery life is actually pretty good I can probably get away with never charging it and using it at the same time. However I feel like charging it with a 1A phone charger and using it at the same time would be ok....

That's how much I love this device. I'm willing to buy a $40 bluetooth 5.0 adapter just to use it with my PC. I'm telling you guys, it's that good. I just need to figure out this problem I'm having with it.


----------



## B_Rich

Speaking of which, does anyone know if something like this is able to pair to the ES100? I'm not sure how I would tell the TaoTronics device to pair to the ES100...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...title_srh_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2KUZVNQ9LP7N9

Thanks to everyone who reads my posts and helps me out here. I'm kind of desperate.


----------



## MisterMudd

B_Rich said:


> I haven't been able to replicate it. I use it weekly on both my PC and while I'm at work (on bluetooth). I have a pretty high end setup with a nice Seasonic power supply and MSI Z370 mobo. I can't imagine that would cause any issues.


I have not used it as a USB DAC, but for 8 months using with my phone - no problems. I wish you were not having that problem. Good luck.


----------



## B_Rich

MisterMudd said:


> I have not used it as a USB DAC, but for 8 months using with my phone - no problems. I wish you were not having that problem. Good luck.



Thanks for the reply. I ordered one last ES100 and won't be using this as a USB DAC anymore. I bought that bluetooth module as well and will be seeing if I can be happy with this aptx setup. I'm optimistic.


----------



## mhoopes

I don’t know much about these Bluetooth transmitters, but I can attest that LDAC>>AAC>>aptX>>aptX-LL. I’m not sure how SBC compares to aptX-LL, but it’s not as well-regarded as the others.

Don’t let the bitrate advantage of aptX over AAC fool you; AAC uses perceptual coding techniques that reduce bitrate considerably for a given perceived quality. aptX-HD may be comparable, but will require a more optimal RF environment, as does LDAC. AAC also has been shown to have excellent re-encoding quality (demonstrated in tests on hydrogenaud.io).

I found 990 Kb/s LDAC to have the lowest latency out of the higher quality codecs, but it needs low background RF levels around 2.4 GHz.

There will be differing opinions on this matter. Check it for yourself. You can encode some high-fidelity music with these different codecs and ABX it in Foobar2000.


----------



## arbiter76

You sure your USB port is not jacked up?  It is rare but happens.  Or perhaps a combination of the ES100 not having great circuit design with a jacked up port.  Or it could be the ES100.  Not a big sample size for people using it a USB DAC.


----------



## benoe

What does this "audio output lock" do exactly? It shouldn't be a hw lock, so how it would protect the device?

Btw, I would be glad to see headphone/earphone profiles in the app, where, by selecting a profile it would adjust the EQ, volume limit, output level estimation in one step.
I'm using an MH751 at home through the 3.5 jack and a Tin Audio T2 at work through the 2.5 jack, so I would just select the correct profile in the app, and go. Or if it could sense the connection, it could also select the profile automatically.


----------



## davehutch

benoe said:


> What does this "audio output lock" do exactly? It shouldn't be a hw lock, so how it would protect the device?
> 
> Btw, I would be glad to see headphone/earphone profiles in the app, where, by selecting a profile it would adjust the EQ, volume limit, output level estimation in one step.
> I'm using an MH751 at home through the 3.5 jack and a Tin Audio T2 at work through the 2.5 jack, so I would just select the correct profile in the app, and go. Or if it could sense the connection, it could also select the profile automatically.


It's all to do with Radsone's 'Dual Drive' tech
When you insert/remove a plug you can damage the unit as it tries to switch automatically and when music is playing you'll get a warning. By setting the output to 'Locked' you can avoid that issue by stopping it from trying to switch


----------



## mhoopes

davehutch said:


> It's all to do with Radsone's 'Dual Drive' tech
> When you insert/remove a plug you can damage the unit as it tries to switch automatically and when music is playing you'll get a warning. By setting the output to 'Locked' you can avoid that issue by stopping it from trying to switch


Check me on this: I think the 3.5 mm jack has a switch (or other means) that detects insertion. 

Without locking, when there is no plug inserted in the 3.5 mm jack, the unit assumes that we're using the 2.5 mm jack, and inverts L+ and R+ to L- and R- on Ring 1 and Sleeve of the 2.5 mm jack. 

The moment you insert a TRS in the 3.5 mm jack, L+ and L- are shorted, and R+ and R- are likewise shorted. Bridged mode, apparently, doesn't kick in before those connections are made.

Hopefully, the output at that moment before the 3.5 mm plug is detected is small, as the output impedance is relatively low. Locking is a bit inconvenient, if you're switching between those outputs often, but I prefer the present configuration over "paying" for extra relays (battery power, BOM cost, board space, and impedance). I really think that the locking should always kick in after leaving the Audio Output menu.


----------



## davehutch

mhoopes said:


> Check me on this: I think the 3.5 mm jack has a switch (or other means) that detects insertion.
> 
> Without locking, when there is no plug inserted in the 3.5 mm jack, the unit assumes that we're using the 2.5 mm jack, and inverts L+ and R+ to L- and R- on Ring 1 and Sleeve of the 2.5 mm jack.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a good idea for a future firmware update


----------



## Kamurah

B_Rich:  I have one I use as a USB DAC (because honestly it sounds better than my RME Babyface Pro).  However, I run mine off of a powered USB hub.  Were you running yours off a hub or directly plugged into the PC? 

Have only had this for a short while....hopefully the USB implementation is not a cause for concern.

On a separate note....I bought a 2.5mm TRRS cable for my HE4xx and am only getting sound out of the left ear when plugged into the ES100.  I am thinking (hoping) this is a cable issue and not an issue with the unit.  Unfortunately I don't have additional 2.5mm cables to test...nor additional amps that have that connector.


----------



## rkw

I've been using an ES100 for the past 6 months as a USB DAC into a MacBook Pro, and with Bluetooth on my phone. I go back and forth between the 3.5mm and 2.5mm output with different headphones. I haven't had any problems and I don't even do the output lock (too much trouble to open the app when I swap headphones). I make sure audio is paused or stopped when I plug or unplug headphones.



Kamurah said:


> On a separate note....I bought a 2.5mm TRRS cable for my HE4xx and am only getting sound out of the left ear when plugged into the ES100.  I am thinking (hoping) this is a cable issue and not an issue with the unit.  Unfortunately I don't have additional 2.5mm cables to test...nor additional amps that have that connector.


One way to test your cable is with a 3.5mm to 2.5mm adapter. It might be useful to have this adapter anyway, so you can plug it into any 3.5mm output.
https://www.amazon.com/BL35-3-5mm-2-5mm-Female-Audio/dp/B07FC1RDDG


----------



## Lurk650

Getting a Little Bear B4-X tomorrow. Should be interesting to see how it pairs with the ES100.


----------



## manukmanohar

Anyone here using the ES100 with RHA CL2? If so, would like to know how much difference balanced made vs se out. Also, if using EQ, what was the EQ settings that worked for you?


----------



## RodRevenge

mhoopes said:


> Check me on this: I think the 3.5 mm jack has a switch (or other means) that detects insertion.
> 
> Without locking, when there is no plug inserted in the 3.5 mm jack, the unit assumes that we're using the 2.5 mm jack, and inverts L+ and R+ to L- and R- on Ring 1 and Sleeve of the 2.5 mm jack.
> 
> ...



Hey Radsone listen to this man.


----------



## Trapok

B_Rich said:


> Ok guys. I've been fairly active in this thread and could not say enough good things about the ES100.... up until now.
> 
> I've been very patient with this little device over the last 4 months. I absolutely freaking love this thing until the end of time. This is end game for me just as my IE80's have been end game for the last 6 years of me owning them.
> 
> ...


Maybe the issue is on the PC? (Kind of short circuit with the pc usb port)


----------



## rkw

mhoopes said:


> I really think that the locking should always kick in after leaving the Audio Output menu.


I don't want it to lock unless I set it myself.


----------



## B_Rich

Kamurah said:


> B_Rich:  I have one I use as a USB DAC (because honestly it sounds better than my RME Babyface Pro).  However, I run mine off of a powered USB hub.  Were you running yours off a hub or directly plugged into the PC?
> 
> Have only had this for a short while....hopefully the USB implementation is not a cause for concern.
> 
> On a separate note....I bought a 2.5mm TRRS cable for my HE4xx and am only getting sound out of the left ear when plugged into the ES100.  I am thinking (hoping) this is a cable issue and not an issue with the unit.  Unfortunately I don't have additional 2.5mm cables to test...nor additional amps that have that connector.



I ran mine directly plugged into the PC. The PC is a pretty high end rig with a nice Seasonic power supply, so it's not like it's a cheap no-name. That's not to say the power supply or motherboard isn't the issue. They're just higher end components that shouldn't cause an issue like this.



Trapok said:


> Maybe the issue is on the PC? (Kind of short circuit with the pc usb port)



It's very possible.


----------



## mhoopes

rkw said:


> I don't want it to lock unless I set it myself.


It could be an option. Every time I change between SE and balanced, I manually unlock, change the output, and then manually lock. It would be handy if it did It for me when I change modes.


----------



## Lurk650

I've turned off a bunch of times when playing music, pretty much always do. I switch between ports at times, not while music is playing, and have had no issues.


----------



## rkw (Feb 12, 2019)

mhoopes said:


> It could be an option. Every time I change between SE and balanced, I manually unlock, change the output, and then manually lock. It would be handy if it did It for me when I change modes.


I switch between SE and balanced, and I don't even use lock/unlock. I pause or stop the playback before I switch headphone. After the initial setup, I've hardly ever opened the app.

I feel that this is a design flaw. It should not be possible to accidentally damage a product while operating it in a way that most consumers would consider routine. The ES100 is able to automatically switch output, but in the context of the overall product it is an imperfect implementation. Sometimes it really has to be perfectly foolproof or you have to go with something else. I think it would have been better to have a physical switch for the user to manually select the output.


----------



## zolom (Feb 12, 2019)

Radsone, Please add an app selectable feature to automatically turn-off the ES100, after a short while where no input audio is detected.

I did purchase two ES100s and enjoy them very much.

Thanks


----------



## mhoopes

Lurk650 said:


> I've turned off a bunch of times when playing music, pretty much always do. I switch between ports at times, not while music is playing, and have had no issues.


I too have done that, quite a bit, pausing in between. Doing it while powered down is another option. Unfortunately, the turn-on delay was reverted back to a 5-second press. So, it’s quicker to pause, but perhaps just a matter of time before I screw up and accidentally un-pause while changing over, with some particularly loud material.

As for this being a “design flaw”, it was done for a reason. No free lunch here. What should be sacrificed to add the requisite relays: Impedance? Cost? Size? Battery charge life? All of the above would have been the answer.


----------



## Broquen

Have noticed that if I pause the music and disconnect too quick the jack, sometimes the warning message appears too. Maybe using ES100 connected to PC there's a different behavior (cannot test now) and the message does not show or it is not apparent... Just guessing.


----------



## RojoNinja

Been rocking this setup at work. Massdrop Plus IEMs and a custom 16" cable from @alpha421 at tritonaudiocables.


----------



## LTDJ

zolom said:


> Radsone, Please add an app selectable feature to automatically turn-off the ES100, after a short while where no input audio is detected.
> 
> I did purchase two ES100s and enjoy them very much.
> 
> Thanks



I swear that mine switches off after certain period of inactivity... unless it's a bug.


----------



## muschem

RojoNinja said:


> Been rocking this setup at work. Massdrop Plus IEMs and a custom 16" cable from @alpha421 at tritonaudiocables.



Thanks for this! I was just looking for a short cable to pair with my ES100. Triton Audio Cables was very responsive and easy to work with. Looking forward to receiving one of these to try out.


----------



## Lurk650

muschem said:


> Thanks for this! I was just looking for a short cable to pair with my ES100. Triton Audio Cables was very responsive and easy to work with. Looking forward to receiving one of these to try out.


David is top notch


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

QUESTION(S)

1. Does it HARM / Decreases lifespan of the Battery if you continuously use it as a USB DAC? Like Daily ?

2. When using the ES100 as a USB DAC, I can use either 2.5mm or 3.5mm Port correct? 

3. Is there a noticeable difference when using 2.5mm over 3.5mm ?


----------



## Winterheim

From what I've seen in the settings, there's a battery saver setting that only allows up to 80% battery charge on the device, especially when it gets plugged into a power source to preserve battery life.


----------



## abrody

does anyone have firmware 2.0.1 they could upload for me?  I'm getting terrible battery drain on 2.0.2.


----------



## davehutch

abrody said:


> does anyone have firmware 2.0.1 they could upload for me?  I'm getting terrible battery drain on 2.0.2.



I recall someone on here said the battery meter is notoriously inaccurate. Have you tried running it until it powers off to see what the actual life of the battery is?


----------



## abrody

davehutch said:


> I recall someone on here said the battery meter is notoriously inaccurate. Have you tried running it until it powers off to see what the actual life of the battery is?


 i haven't timed it, but i've gone through 2 full battery cycles over the past week or so, when in the past it would last me about 2 weeks.


----------



## Lurk650

MidNighTempest said:


> QUESTION(S)
> 
> 1. Does it HARM / Decreases lifespan of the Battery if you continuously use it as a USB DAC? Like Daily ?
> 
> ...


Balanced depends on your specific gear and perceived audio impression. Some believe in it, some don't. I use it bc why not, it's not going to be any worse than using 3.5.


----------



## terrav

MidNighTempest said:


> QUESTION(S)
> 
> 1. Does it HARM / Decreases lifespan of the Battery if you continuously use it as a USB DAC? Like Daily ?



I have the same question, hopefully anyone can help !


----------



## rkw

MidNighTempest said:


> QUESTION(S)
> 
> 1. Does it HARM / Decreases lifespan of the Battery if you continuously use it as a USB DAC? Like Daily ?
> 
> ...



Batteries degrade if they are kept constantly charged at 100%. The EarStudio app has an option to stop charging at 80-90%, to preserve the battery. Tap on the battery charge indicator on the home screen.
Yes
The biggest difference from 2.5mm balanced is more power. Some inefficient headphones sound better when driven with more power. For other headphones, the benefit is marginal, other than playing louder.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Thanks for the helpful info.

Does anyone happen to know much output mW does the ES100 have in Balanced Mode?


----------



## mhoopes

MidNighTempest said:


> Thanks for the helpful info.
> 
> Does anyone happen to know much output mW does the ES100 have in Balanced Mode?


It depends on the load impedance. If you look at Radsone's output voltage specs, you could calculate power:

Output RMS Power (v²/R)

3.5mm Unbalanced: 1.1 Vrms (16 Ohms = 75.6 mW, 300 Ohms = 4 mW)


2.5mm Balanced: 2.2 Vrms (16 Ohms = 302.5 mW, 300 Ohms = 16.1 mW)
You could use the Output Level Estimation function in the app to calculate this. The mW numbers come out a bit lower than the simple calculation above.
Just crank the source volume to 0 dB, and the Analog Volume to 2.0 dB. 
You can enter your earphone's impedance value, and look at the 2x current vs. 2x voltage modes. 

I get ample volume with my HD 6XX cans in 2x voltage (balanced) mode. I don't discern any audible benefit of balanced with my IEMs.


----------



## Pro-Jules (Feb 14, 2019)

Gross story warning!

So I dropped my ES100 into the toilet.

I fished it out lightning fast and dried it off (ugh... I will spare you more detail)

At first the audio was fizzing and clearly quiet and distorted.

Later in the day just the left side worked

And then while on a call (the mic was fine) the right side came back!

Yay!

I hope the usb socket doesn't rust!

I was going to leave it in a tupperware box with rice in it. But no need! 

Fingers crossed! 

Report over.


----------



## Rowethren

Pro-Jules said:


> Gross story warning!
> 
> So I dropped my ES100 into the toilet.
> 
> ...



Might be worth doing the rice treatment anyway just to remove any residual liquid to help prevent rusting, don't want it to crap out (pun intended) due to circuit board rust down the line. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Pro-Jules

Yep good idea

I had it on a very warm radiator for a while.


----------



## Lurk650

Been pairing this with my new Little Bear B4-X past couple days. Perfect match.


----------



## rkw

Rowethren said:


> Might be worth doing the rice treatment anyway just to remove any residual liquid


Using rice to dry electronics is an urban myth. Rice at room temperature absorbs very little water.


----------



## Rowethren

rkw said:


> Using rice to dry electronics is an urban myth. Rice at room temperature absorbs very little water.



Haha yeah I know, I actually have a box of the silica gel moisture absorbers for emergency use. The definitely do the trick.


----------



## MisterMudd

Another month with my perfect little beast, and my love grows ever more! Sonic bliss...


----------



## B_Rich

Going back to my USB issue... I have this idea of making a data-only USB cable, plugging that in from my PC to a powered USB hub, and then plugging my ES100 into the powered hub to use as a DAC. This way, 5v from the PC never touches the USB hub, or the ES100 for that matter. Does anyone see any immediate issues with this? I think I'm going to try it after work tonight.

Something like this:

https://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Data-Only-USB-Type-B/


----------



## mhoopes (Feb 15, 2019)

B_Rich said:


> Going back to my USB issue... I have this idea of making a data-only USB cable, plugging that in from my PC to a powered USB hub, and then plugging my ES100 into the powered hub to use as a DAC. This way, 5v from the PC never touches the USB hub, or the ES100 for that matter. Does anyone see any immediate issues with this? I think I'm going to try it after work tonight.
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> https://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Data-Only-USB-Type-B/


That's doable, though I recall these being manufactured for use with external hard drives. How about this one for $8.39? You could leave the red one hanging, and you wouldn't need to hack the shield on the data side.

https://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-Cable-External-Drive-Micro/dp/B0047AALS0


----------



## B_Rich (Feb 15, 2019)

mhoopes said:


> That's doable, though I recall these being manufactured for use with external hard drives. How about this one for $8.39? Too short at the Y?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-Cable-External-Drive-Micro/dp/B0047AALS0



No, not at all. I've never seen these before. So the black Type A plug is data only, and the red Type A plug is only for power? So I would just use this cable from the PC to the hub, using only the black Type A plug right? The red Type A plug would go unused.

EDIT: It appears that both black and red ports supply voltage to the micro usb end, so I don't think this would work for what I want to do with it.


----------



## mhoopes

B_Rich said:


> No, not at all. I've never seen these before. So the black Type A plug is data only, and the red Type A plug is only for power? So I would just use this cable from the PC to the hub, using only the black Type A plug right? The red Type A plug would go unused.


I think so. I have a couple of similar ones in mini-B and A. The shield only connects to data side (you can test continuity easily there), and the power pins only connect to the power side. The thicker cable is usually the data side. The Star Tech is conveniently color-coded, which is an improvement.
And yes, just leave red hanging.


----------



## B_Rich

mhoopes said:


> I think so. I have a couple of similar ones in mini-B and A. The shield only connects to data side (you can test continuity easily there), and the power pins only connect to the power side. The thicker cable is usually the data side. The Star Tech is conveniently color-coded, which is an improvement.
> And yes, just leave red hanging.



I made an edit to my post just now. I think both plugs have power at the same time. The cable gets its extra current from both ports on the PC, if your usb port isn't capable of outputting enough current for, say, a mechanical hard drive.

I'm not sure that will work for what I want to do.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

I just got the ES100 in the mail, Is there Any other setting I should mess w/ when using it as a USB DAC other than the enabling "Battery Care" ?


----------



## mhoopes

B_Rich said:


> I made an edit to my post just now. I think both plugs have power at the same time. The cable gets its extra current from both ports on the PC, if your usb port isn't capable of outputting enough current for, say, a mechanical hard drive.
> 
> I'm not sure that will work for what I want to do.


Aha, I think you're right. Hack away! Pre-made alternatives are about $20.


----------



## randytsuch

B_Rich said:


> Going back to my USB issue... I have this idea of making a data-only USB cable, plugging that in from my PC to a powered USB hub, and then plugging my ES100 into the powered hub to use as a DAC. This way, 5v from the PC never touches the USB hub, or the ES100 for that matter. Does anyone see any immediate issues with this? I think I'm going to try it after work tonight.
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> https://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Data-Only-USB-Type-B/



I've made data only usb cables by taking a small piece of Kapton tape, and putting it on the +5V contact of the USB cable. 
I did it at the PC end of the cable.  Easier to me than the approach in the link.


----------



## B_Rich

randytsuch said:


> I've made data only usb cables by taking a small piece of Kapton tape, and putting it on the +5V contact of the USB cable.
> I did it at the PC end of the cable.  Easier to me than the approach in the link.



I'll keep that in mind, thanks for the reply. If you don't mind me asking, what did you need a data-only usb cable for?


----------



## hifi80sman

Just picked this thing up from Amazon and really impressed!  It's much smaller than I thought it was going to be, which is good, and the build is also solid.  I'm streaming via LDAC using my s8 (Spotify 320 kbps) using my 1More Triple Driver Over-Ear.  Let me just say, it sounds better over LDAC/ES100 than connected via 3.5 mm directly to the s8.

Going to try these out with my HD 600 and see how those fare.


----------



## mhoopes

randytsuch said:


> I've made data only usb cables by taking a small piece of Kapton tape, and putting it on the +5V contact of the USB cable.
> I did it at the PC end of the cable.  Easier to me than the approach in the link.


+1 ...and I see some instructions saying don’t disconnect the GND pin. I don’t know about that. Perhaps it depends on what you’re trying solve (ground loops, or just anemic USB power). I do know that my Y cables don’t have continuity between the shields.


----------



## B_Rich

Quick update, I just made a quick "data only" usb cable by putting a piece of electrical tape over the Vcc pin on the usb plug going from the PC to the powered hub, and it isn't recognizing anything on the hub. It's a 3.0 hub, I tried it on a 2.0 and 3.0 port on the PC. Not sure if this is going to be a viable option for me 

I honestly don't do much music listening while I'm at my PC anyway, this would mainly be for gaming which on board sound is honestly good enough. I'd just be super happy to get this working reliably and safely.


----------



## mhoopes

B_Rich said:


> Quick update, I just made a quick "data only" usb cable by putting a piece of electrical tape over the Vcc pin on the usb plug going from the PC to the powered hub, and it isn't recognizing anything on the hub. It's a 3.0 hub, I tried it on a 2.0 and 3.0 port on the PC. Not sure if this is going to be a viable option for me
> 
> I honestly don't do much music listening while I'm at my PC anyway, this would mainly be for gaming which on board sound is honestly good enough. I'd just be super happy to get this working reliably and safely.


I wonder if you might need to be in Self-Powered Mode?


----------



## B_Rich

mhoopes said:


> I wonder if you might need to be in Self-Powered Mode?



No I can't get any devices to read off the usb hub when going from the hub to the PC. I don't want any voltage from the PC to touch the ES100.


----------



## B_Rich

mhoopes said:


> I wonder if you might need to be in Self-Powered Mode?



I think I see what you're saying now after I thought about it. Isolate the ES100, instead of the USB hub. I'll try it here in a bit and post back.


----------



## B_Rich

mhoopes said:


> I wonder if you might need to be in Self-Powered Mode?



Negative, doesn't work with that either. I think you need 5v in the USB bus for the controller inside the ES100 to turn on and say "hey, a PC is connected, turn on DAC mode" or whatever.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I enter the hype train walking backward with LOT of scepticism about sound quality a BT receiver can offer...and man, i extremely impress by this incredible device!

Unbalanced sound great but its even more clear how this beast is phenomenal using balanced output...wich can be SO powerfull as well!

I write a review of it, but there so many features....it will take me a year to try to explain them all. 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/radsone-earstudio-es100.23284/reviews

I wonder if i'm I crazy hearing sometime sound difference (aka more texture-details) with Oversampling? 
I would like to know if anybody use this option and in what occasion, like, for lower quality bitrate or higher one? Just curious, i do not use it that much....


----------



## muschem

Lurk650 said:


> David is top notch



Indeed. He crafted and shipped the cable very quickly, and the fit, finish, and function are all great. The jacket on the cable is more pliable than on my Ares II, so no issues with microphonics. The right-angle 2.5mm balanced connector is more appropriate for the side-mount input on the ES100 than the straight connector on my Ares was. Comfort and sound are both great. I can recommend this option if anyone is looking for a shorter cable to pair with the ES100.


----------



## Ocelitgol

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I enter the hype train walking backward with LOT of scepticism about sound quality a BT receiver can offer...and man, i extremely impress by this incredible device!
> 
> Unbalanced sound great but its even more clear how this beast is phenomenal using balanced output...wich can be SO powerfull as well!
> 
> ...



I don't hear any difference. This is just with unbalanced x2 current + sharp roll-off + LDAC. Can't hear any difference with oversampling for me.


----------



## Lurk650

stormers said:


> I don't hear any difference. This is just with unbalanced x2 current + sharp roll-off + LDAC. Can't hear any difference with oversampling for me.


Me either but have it at 4x bc why not lol


----------



## RojoNinja

muschem said:


> Indeed. He crafted and shipped the cable very quickly, and the fit, finish, and function are all great. The jacket on the cable is more pliable than on my Ares II, so no issues with microphonics. The right-angle 2.5mm balanced connector is more appropriate for the side-mount input on the ES100 than the straight connector on my Ares was. Comfort and sound are both great. I can recommend this option if anyone is looking for a shorter cable to pair with the ES100.



Did you go with copper, or silver like mine?


----------



## muschem

RojoNinja said:


> Did you go with copper, or silver like mine?



I went with copper. It pairs well with my FIBAE3, which (until the F4 arrives) are my daily drivers.


----------



## Ocelitgol

Lurk650 said:


> Me either but have it at 4x bc why not lol


I assumed that affects battery, however the battery run time is indeed long so that's not a big issue I guess


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

stormers said:


> I don't hear any difference. This is just with unbalanced x2 current + sharp roll-off + LDAC. Can't hear any difference with oversampling for me.


ahah was just curious, i clearly heard difference between balanced and unbalanced, but im pretty confident its placebo effect for the rest even dac filter...or I have some...bat hearing sixth sens  when I concetrate very hard on critical listening(?).

As well...this big warning about using 2xoutput for balanced kind of make me paranoid so I do not try it. It say: don't use it with lower than 300ohm headphones or it will make explode your low impendance gear as well as ES100 and planet earth. Is it true?


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

When using the ES100 as a USB DAC, In Charge Mode, 

Do I choose: 

Normal Mode?
Auto Power Off when Charger Connected?


----------



## Ocelitgol (Feb 18, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> ahah was just curious, i clearly heard difference between balanced and unbalanced, but im pretty confident its placebo effect for the rest even dac filter...or I have some...bat hearing sixth sens  when I concetrate very hard on critical listening(?).
> 
> As well...this big warning about using 2xoutput for balanced kind of make me paranoid so I do not try it. It say: don't use it with lower than 300ohm headphones or it will make explode your low impendance gear as well as ES100 and planet earth. Is it true?



It might, I'm not gonna mess around with something that I don't know 
Personally, if I can't hear it, it stays at default. I move around a lot so most of them tiny details won't affect much for me.
I actually want to try balanced for my SE846 but still waiting for Amazon US to have Fiio new short 2.5mm cable (I have the 3.5 one and it's awesome/perfect for ES100 )


MidNighTempest said:


> When using the ES100 as a USB DAC, In Charge Mode,
> 
> Do I choose:
> 
> ...



The second one. Normal mode will restart the unit whenever you connect it so not great for USB DAC.
"Auto Power Off when Charger Connected" description does say that it turns off when connect to charger but will stay on with USB DAC


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

stormers said:


> It might, I'm not gonna mess around with something that I don't know
> Personally, if I can't hear it, it stays at default. I move around a lot so most of them tiny details won't affect much for me.
> I actually want to try balanced for my SE846 but still waiting for Amazon US to have Fiio new short 2.5mm cable (I have the 3.5 one and it's awesome/perfect for ES100 )
> 
> ...



I didn't know FiiO makes short cable, Hows the Quality of the cable? Flexible ? Any chance you could link or tell me the model for MMCX connector ?

Thanks!


----------



## Broquen (Feb 18, 2019)

MidNighTempest said:


> I didn't know FiiO makes short cable, Hows the Quality of the cable? Flexible ? Any chance you could link or tell me the model for MMCX connector ?
> 
> Thanks!



Just ordered it from Aliexpress some days ago. Model is FiiO LC-3.5BS

EDIT:Look at the S behind B, I think it indicates that it's the Short version


----------



## Pro-Jules (Feb 19, 2019)

I am getting clicks and pops on 192k 24 bit files

I am transmitting them from Qobuz Sublime + on my Fii0 M9 via LDAC

To ES100 (latest firmware) LDAC recieve mode

Does anyone else have this issue?

I kinda ruins playback for these files for me.

Thanks in advance .

CORRECTION. I think I have identified that it's the FiiO M9 running Qobuz 192k files that has this playback issue.


----------



## maniac2003

Broquen said:


> Just ordered it from Aliexpress some days ago. Model is FiiO LC-3.5BS
> 
> EDIT:Look at the S behind B, I think it indicates that it's the Short version


Correct, the S means short.
The FiiO LC-3.5BS is a very nice cable although the connectors are not suitable for every IEM. They don't fit my AKG N40 as the connector touches the housing, which gives tension on the connectors.
FiiO has a cheaper, basic, cable the LC-3.5AS. Costs half of the BS and the quality/workmanships shows but it's a decent basic cable. That one fit's my N40's and I don't think it influences sound much. I'm rocking the nicer BS cable on the UE900.

Hopefully a 2-pin balanced cable is in the works. Would love to use my 64 Audio U8 or Custom Art Ei.XX with the ES100.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Pro-Jules said:


> I am getting clicks and pops on 192k 24 bit files
> 
> I am transmitting them from Qobuz Sublime + on my Fii0 M9 via LDAC
> 
> ...




I'm getting clicks and popping while using Spotify WEB Player and Foobar as a USB DAC.

Faulty Unit?


----------



## Carabei

So right now in the process of returning faulty unit, I liked EarStudio that much that I  ordered new one very soon after first died(battery not charging). Finally I have also balanced cable for iSine 20, first impressions are that balanced mode goes a little deeper and a bit cleaner in the midrange. I have both cables, so maybe I’ll try some ABing.

Interesting is that new unit came with latest FW and the old one (ordered at beginning of Feb) came with FW 1.3 or something like that.


----------



## Carabei

As I used new unit already for few hours, I see(personal observation) that Radsone hears what customers wants, buttons on the new unit are slightly higher above surface, therefore much easier to find and click is more clicky, which I find to be more user friendly. 

Funny is that probably Amazon firstly sent me some old unit from back of the shelf, which could cause the battery issues and second unit is from new batch/revision.


----------



## arbiter76

Carabei said:


> As I used new unit already for few hours, I see(personal observation) that Radsone hears what customers wants, buttons on the new unit are slightly higher above surface, therefore much easier to find and click is more clicky, which I find to be more user friendly.
> 
> Funny is that probably Amazon firstly sent me some old unit from back of the shelf, which could cause the battery issues and second unit is from new batch/revision.



Man.  You just pissed in a lot of people's Cheerios.  I wouldn't mind some raised buttons.  Click buttons is a bones.  Not that the ES100 were mushy but have some tactile feedback is a welcome feature.


----------



## mhoopes

arbiter76 said:


> Man.  You just pissed in a lot of people's Cheerios.  I wouldn't mind some raised buttons.  Click buttons is a bones.  Not that the ES100 were mushy but have some tactile feedback is a welcome feature.


I added my own raised dots, though probably more raised than Radsone will ever make them. I wanted to be able to feel them with gloves on. See Post #3160.


----------



## SeeD

Carabei said:


> As I used new unit already for few hours, I see(personal observation) that Radsone hears what customers wants, buttons on the new unit are slightly higher above surface, therefore much easier to find and click is more clicky, which I find to be more user friendly.
> 
> Funny is that probably Amazon firstly sent me some old unit from back of the shelf, which could cause the battery issues and second unit is from new batch/revision.



It would be interesting if you could provide a picture of the raised buttons on your new unit. I am wondering if they are raised due to manufacturing variation as opposed to a revised design.


----------



## Carabei

You should be able to see it on this photo:


----------



## SeeD

Wow- those buttons look a bit higher off surface than mine.  I bought mine from Amazon in Jan.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Damn my Next / Previous buttons are pretty damn FLUSHED when I touch them w/o activating it...


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Carabei said:


> You should be able to see it on this photo:



Can you post a Picture of you touching the Next / Previous track without activating it? I'm trying to see if they flush into the case w/o it being activated.


----------



## Rush87

I've updated mine with the latest 2.0.2 firmware and it doesn't work with my Linux computers anymore 
Could someone upload v 2.0.1.zip firmware please? It would be greatly appreciated. I've deleted it some time ago and Radsone haven't gotten back to me yet.
Thanks!


----------



## maniac2003

Rush87 said:


> Could someone upload v 2.0.1.zip firmware please?


https://www.dropbox.com/s/oer82gtg9mqyt8l/EarStudio ES100 DFU v2.0.1.zip?dl=0


----------



## benoe

Rush87 said:


> I've updated mine with the latest 2.0.2 firmware and it doesn't work with my Linux computers anymore
> Could someone upload v 2.0.1.zip firmware please? It would be greatly appreciated. I've deleted it some time ago and Radsone haven't gotten back to me yet.
> Thanks!


Mine is on 2.0.2 since it came out, and it is working fine on Linux.


----------



## Rush87

maniac2003 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/oer82gtg9mqyt8l/EarStudio ES100 DFU v2.0.1.zip?dl=0



Thank you very much! It does not solve my problem unfortunately


----------



## Rush87

benoe said:


> Mine is on 2.0.2 since it came out, and it is working fine on Linux.



What version of Linux are you running? I'm running Arch and now it does not work with kernels 4.20, 4.19-lts and 4.14-lts, even after downgrading to 2.0.1


----------



## maniac2003

Rush87 said:


> Thank you very much! It does not solve my problem unfortunately


Ah, that's to bad. Windows guy here, so I can't help. Hopefully you sort it out. Good luck!


----------



## benoe

Rush87 said:


> What version of Linux are you running? I'm running Arch and now it does not work with kernels 4.20, 4.19-lts and 4.14-lts, even after downgrading to 2.0.1



Fedora release 29 (Twenty Nine)

uname -r
4.19.13-300.fc29.x86_64

lsusb
Bus 001 Device 017: ID 0a12:1243 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd 

aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 1: DAC [EarStudio USB DAC], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0


----------



## Pro-Jules (Feb 23, 2019)

My ES100 has an iron grip on my iPhone's Bluetooth

But since the latest firmware upgrade it's multi device operation doesn't play ball well.

Now - If it is connected to my FiiO M9 player via LDAC adding a connection to my iPhone causes jittery distorted playback. For example if I want to change a saved eq preset to another I boot up EarStudio app on my iPhone and have to tolerate completely distorted sound while I change the preset then disconnect my iPhone from the ES100 to be able to hear music normally.

Thr ES100 used to multi device connect very well

Now it's behaving badly. The distorted playback when connected to two devices used to "settle down" and go away. Now it's disruptive full time.

Update 

Hmmm it seems there are two profiles on my phone? Perhaps from the old firmware? I just deleted one and it seems fo be behaving itself now. 

False alarm?


----------



## Rush87

maniac2003 said:


> Ah, that's to bad. Windows guy here, so I can't help. Hopefully you sort it out. Good luck!



Yeah, I'm one of the weird ones! lol
Thanks for the file again.



benoe said:


> Fedora release 29 (Twenty Nine)
> uname -r
> 4.19.13-300.fc29.x86_64
> lsusb
> ...



I have the same results (apart for the kernel # and ID # obviously).
Everything seems fine, I can select and configure the ES100 thru Pulse audio volume control. The only symptom is that nothing is coming out. 
Sometimes, if all planets are aligned, I get sound from the browser (youtube videos for example) and then the player also works, but if I pause something the wrong way or change the web page, it goes silent.


----------



## benoe

Rush87 said:


> Yeah, I'm one of the weird ones! lol
> Thanks for the file again.
> 
> 
> ...


Try to fix the freq. to 48khz in one of the settings files. I will look it up which, once I will get home.


----------



## arbiter76

Pro-Jules said:


> My ES100 has an iron grip on my iPhone's Bluetooth
> 
> But since the latest firmware upgrade it's multi device operation doesn't play ball well.
> 
> ...



iPhone is terrible at Bluetooth connections, especially multi device.  Apple still does not support many Bluetooth codecs and I believe SBC only still.


----------



## Rush87

benoe said:


> Try to fix the freq. to 48khz in one of the settings files. I will look it up which, once I will get home.


The pulse audio config file? /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
I've tried changing the default frequency to 48khz (was 44.1) and alternate to 44.1khz (was 48) and it didn't help.
Also tried playing with fragments and fragment-size-msec.
Used this as reference: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Troubleshooting
Still no answer from Radsone 
Might end up buying a Fiio k3 for my work setup.


----------



## rkw

arbiter76 said:


> Apple still does not support many Bluetooth codecs and I believe SBC only still.


Apple is the biggest promoter of AAC in the industry.


----------



## davehutch

Pro-Jules said:


> My ES100 has an iron grip on my iPhone's Bluetooth
> 
> But since the latest firmware upgrade it's multi device operation doesn't play ball well.
> 
> ...


One profile is for audio streaming. The other profile is for the App to communicate to the DAC. You need them both


----------



## Pro-Jules

davehutch said:


> One profile is for audio streaming. The other profile is for the App to communicate to the DAC. You need them both



Well I deleted one. Now they are both gone?


----------



## benoe

Rush87 said:


> The pulse audio config file? /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
> I've tried changing the default frequency to 48khz (was 44.1) and alternate to 44.1khz (was 48) and it didn't help.
> Also tried playing with fragments and fragment-size-msec.
> Used this as reference: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Troubleshooting
> ...



default-sample-format = s16le
default-sample-rate = 48000
; alternate-sample-rate = 48000
default-sample-channels = 2
default-channel-map = front-left,front-right


----------



## Rush87

benoe said:


> default-sample-format = s16le
> default-sample-rate = 48000
> ; alternate-sample-rate = 48000
> default-sample-channels = 2
> default-channel-map = front-left,front-right


The pulse config file doesn't seem to make any difference with regards to my problem 
I've tried all your suggestions and also replaced the config file with one from Linux Mint 19.1.
I've since (re)reverted to 2.0.2 since downgrading to 2.0.1 didn't help (even with an old live USB version of my system).
The ES100 works fine with Linux Mint 19.1 in live USB. Something with my version of Arch and the newer ES100 firmware does not mix well.
The good news is that for some reason, now my ES100 plays fine with my computer via bluetooth (maybe I did not test it right before and the problem has always only been with USB), so I'll use it via bluetooth... until I receive the Topping NX4 I've ordered lol. Then I'll rarely use my ES100 with my computer, mostly with my phone.
Anyway, thanks for your help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Jearly410

arbiter76 said:


> iPhone is terrible at Bluetooth connections, especially multi device.  Apple still does not support many Bluetooth codecs and I believe SBC only still.


AAC, not SBC. Also, I can’t tell a difference between wired and Bluetooth through my iPhone Bluetooth when out and about. 

There was also a comparison between apple’s AAC and two android AAC and there was a big difference in quality. Might be at ASR.


----------



## F208Frank

m4rkw said:


> Anyone got one yet? Really interested in this, they're not currently available to order though :|


Although it was great for its price, I found the performance to be lacking to say the least. I can see it working for most occasions though. The Bluetooth feature it has is pretty amazing for its price.


----------



## crabdog

Rush87 said:


> The pulse config file doesn't seem to make any difference with regards to my problem
> I've tried all your suggestions and also replaced the config file with one from Linux Mint 19.1.
> I've since (re)reverted to 2.0.2 since downgrading to 2.0.1 didn't help (even with an old live USB version of my system).
> The ES100 works fine with Linux Mint 19.1 in live USB. Something with my version of Arch and the newer ES100 firmware does not mix well.
> ...


FWIW it's not working for me either on Voyager OS but I haven't tried messing with any config files.


----------



## Rush87

crabdog said:


> FWIW it's not working for me either on Voyager OS but I haven't tried messing with any config files.



Huh, so problems on Ubuntu (based) also. Has it stopped working after updating to 2.0.2? Have you tried downgrading?


----------



## arbiter76

Jearly410 said:


> AAC, not SBC. Also, I can’t tell a difference between wired and Bluetooth through my iPhone Bluetooth when out and about.
> 
> There was also a comparison between apple’s AAC and two android AAC and there was a big difference in quality. Might be at ASR.



Bluetooth connections and multi device. Not talking about quality. It drops and doesn't know what to do when I have more than one phone on a device the iPhone always freaks.  One of a few things that always makes me want to chunk my iPhone out the window on the interstate.


----------



## crabdog

Rush87 said:


> Huh, so problems on Ubuntu (based) also. Has it stopped working after updating to 2.0.2? Have you tried downgrading?


I think it was after the update yeah. Honestly, I'm not willing to put that much time into trying to fix it. I only run Linux on my work laptop which is generally used for web browsing and occasional YouTube.


----------



## Jearly410

arbiter76 said:


> Bluetooth connections and multi device. Not talking about quality. It drops and doesn't know what to do when I have more than one phone on a device the iPhone always freaks.  One of a few things that always makes me want to chunk my iPhone out the window on the interstate.


Ah my mistake. Yes I find the multi-pairing frustrating too.


----------



## driveman (Feb 25, 2019)

Guys, I just got the ES100 and I have a strange problem when it's connected to my JH Audio JH16 IEMs. Would appreciate your insights.

The setup is iPhone Xs + ES100 (Firmware 2.0.2) + JH Audio JH16 connected via the 3.5mm connector. The problem is that the vocals sound attenuated as if an equalizer is active (it is not) and attenuating the vocals frequency range.

Here's the strange part: Everything sounds fine when (1) I connect Apple EarPods to the ES100 or (2) When the JH16 are connected to the iPhone via the Lightening adapter or to the Mac. It looks like the ES100 performs well with a different headphone and the JH16 performs well when connected to a different player, but the ES100 + JH16 combo exhibits the problem. The problem occurs when I use my Mac with the ES100 in USB mode as well.

In terms of troubleshooting, so far I tried: A factory reset of ES100, ensuring that the jack of the JH16 is fully inserted to the ES100 connector and reinstalling the app.

If helpful, the JH16 impedance is 18 ohms with a sensitivity of 118dB/mW.

Any insights or similar experiences?


----------



## Pro-Jules

Hi
If the sound is bass light and also sounds "ultra wide" or "behind you" that set of earphones might be out of phase. If so It will monkey with any signal centrally panned (like vocals and bass)


----------



## kingdixon

driveman said:


> Guys, I just got the ES100 and I have a strange problem when it's connected to my JH Audio JH16 IEMs. Would appreciate your insights.
> 
> The setup is iPhone Xs + ES100 (Firmware 2.0.2) + JH Audio JH16 connected via the 3.5mm connector. The problem is that the vocals sound attenuated as if an equalizer is active (it is not) and attenuating the vocals frequency range.
> 
> ...



Could it be a synergy thing ?

I feel they both sound a bit on the warm side might not be a good match together


----------



## smorgar

Jearly410 said:


> AAC, not SBC. Also, I can’t tell a difference between wired and Bluetooth through my iPhone Bluetooth when out and about.
> 
> There was also a comparison between apple’s AAC and two android AAC and there was a big difference in quality. Might be at ASR.


That's a funny comparison since no one is using AAC on an Android device


----------



## Jearly410

smorgar said:


> That's a funny comparison since no one is using AAC on an Android device


For sure. With Aptx and LDAC there is no reason to use AAC on Android devices. I was surprised to see the different implementations of AAC encoding had such a drastic effect.


----------



## smorgar

Jearly410 said:


> For sure. With Aptx and LDAC there is no reason to use AAC on Android devices. I was surprised to see the different implementations of AAC encoding had such a drastic effect.


Yeah that's quite interesting... I wonder if AAC on Android differs from device to device. I'm thinking Google's own Pixel vs flagship Samsung


----------



## monsieurfromag3

smorgar said:


> That's a funny comparison since no one is using AAC on an Android device


I do! With my Nuforce Be6i iems at the gym. AAC is known to be preferable to aptX and it’s what my V30 defaults to given the choice (the Be6i support both). I’m surprised to hear of differing implementations of AAC


----------



## Jearly410

I’m trying to find the thread where I saw the differences, maybe earlier in this one? My google’fu is not working.


----------



## smorgar

I'll try doing some compairson on my own when time allows it. Have Google pixel2 and Samsung galaxy s9 both supports AAC.


----------



## smorgar

monsieurfromag3 said:


> I do! With my Nuforce Be6i iems at the gym. AAC is known to be preferable to aptX and it’s what my V30 defaults to given the choice (the Be6i support both). I’m surprised to hear of differing implementations of AAC


Well yeah sure, if your phone does not support AtpxHD and/or LDAC i suppose AAC is a good option over SBC and Aptx.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

smorgar said:


> Well yeah sure, if your phone does not support AtpxHD and/or LDAC i suppose AAC is a good option over SBC and Aptx.


In most cases, with Android devices on a recent OS, the phone supports all manners of codecs (the V30 supports both aptX HD and LDAC) but it’s the iems /headphones that mostly lag behind. The licenses are expensive and while it’s easy to justify the spending for Samsung, LG, Huawei et al. on a flagship it's not comparatively the same deal for audio products. There is apparently a lot of politics involved too, and where a few boutique brands get to license both codecs the holders frown upon big names including both side by side, they apparently demand audio product designers pick a side. Cue Aëdle’s VK-X, which started shipping last week and supports aptX HD and LDAC - mine should arrive in the next few days


----------



## hifi80sman

monsieurfromag3 said:


> In most cases, with Android devices on a recent OS, the phone supports all manners of codecs (the V30 supports both aptX HD and LDAC) but it’s the iems /headphones that mostly lag behind. The licenses are expensive and while it’s easy to justify the spending for Samsung, LG, Huawei et al. on a flagship it's not comparatively the same deal for audio products. There is apparently a lot of politics involved too, and where a few boutique brands get to license both codecs the holders frown upon big names including both side by side, they apparently demand audio product designers pick a side. Cue Aëdle’s VK-X, which started shipping last week and supports aptX HD and LDAC - mine should arrive in the next few days


FYI, Samsung does not support aptX HD, rather, they have their own "Samsung HD" codec in it's place, which is disappointing.  They do, however, support LDAC (as well as aptX & AAC).


----------



## monsieurfromag3

hifi80sman said:


> FYI, Samsung does not support aptX HD, rather, they have their own "Samsung HD" codec in it's place, which is disappointing.  They do, however, support LDAC (as well as aptX & AAC).


Thanks for the heads-up, I had no idea Samsung went for a proprietary HD codec like Huawei. Man do I hate their phone division - it’s now at the point where I don’t want to buy their washing machines because just seeing the same logo from the Galaxies makes my heart sink.


----------



## hifi80sman

monsieurfromag3 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, I had no idea Samsung went for a proprietary HD codec like Huawei. Man do I hate their phone division - it’s now at the point where I don’t want to buy their washing machines because just seeing the same logo from the Galaxies makes my heart sink.


Totally agree.  I didn't find out until it was too late.  I should have done more research, but I ASSumed a flagship would have aptX HD, just like LGs.  I'm OK, because I can still connect via LDAC with the Radsone, but for something like the B&W PX, ATH-DSR9BT, aptX HD is fabulous.

From what I understand, it's already in the hardware, so Samsung can enable it if they want.  I really don't think "Samsung HD" is going to take off, nor would any non-Samsung product want to claim they support "Samsung HD".  Sony's LDAC is generic, so it doesn't "brand" the codec, which makes it attractive for others to use, plus the specs on LDAC are marvelous.

Samsung is just WAY over-branded.


----------



## mhoopes

smorgar said:


> Well yeah sure, if your phone does not support AtpxHD and/or LDAC i suppose AAC is a good option over SBC and Aptx.


For critical listening, AAC over BT has worked well for me. Note that I'm talking about AAC music sources (Apple Music); re-encoding of AAC has been found to be relatively transparent.

For movie watching over BT on the ES100, there's more latency than I like when using AAC. LDAC has worked much better for me in that use case. The 990 Kb/s (and probably the 660, too) LDAC does require a quieter RF environment, in my experience, to avoid stuttering. Turning off nearby unused BT radios, and keeping your Wi-Fi in the 5 GHz band, does help.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

hifi80sman said:


> Totally agree.  I didn't find out until it was too late.  I should have done more research, but I ASSumed a flagship would have aptX HD, just like LGs.  I'm OK, because I can still connect via LDAC with the Radsone, but for something like the B&W PX, ATH-DSR9BT, aptX HD is fabulous.
> 
> From what I understand, it's already in the hardware, so Samsung can enable it if they want.  I really don't think "Samsung HD" is going to take off, nor would any non-Samsung product want to claim they support "Samsung HD".  Sony's LDAC is generic, so it doesn't "brand" the codec, which makes it attractive for others to use, plus the specs on LDAC are marvelous.
> 
> Samsung is just WAY over-branded.


Exactly! I mean the hubris on these guys! To launch a branded codec only compatible with a closed and restricted ecosystem, that just replicates something another codec already does as a universal standard... LDAC was a big Sony exclusive but the market clamored for it because it offered value no competitor matched. I’m glad Radsone isn’t trying to support these outliers, as they’re ultimately a disservice to the consumer.

I haven’t heard the PX, but I auditioned the ATH-DSR9BT at a show and was veeery tempted to buy it on the spot. aptX HD is a must given the way it works; I never could understand it properly but it’s the only BT implementation I’ve heard where the source actually matters. The headphones seemed bottlenecked when connected to an iPod, but dished out killer quality when reading from a Pioneer DAP. Reading the product page on Audio-Technica’s website just now I can’t understand why I noticed such a difference, since it’s supposed to be all digital. All I can say is my wife felt the same.


----------



## smorgar

Jearly410 said:


> For sure. With Aptx and LDAC there is no reason to use AAC on Android devices. I was surprised to see the different implementations of AAC encoding had such a drastic effect.


AAC "only" supports 16bit on Android it seems. Is it the same on Apple devices?


----------



## RobinFood

I just got the es100 and am kind of intimidated by all the scary messages. I pluged in my er4 with a balanced plug and realized music was playing when I plugged it in. How can I tell if anything "may have been damaged"?


----------



## arbiter76

RobinFood said:


> I just got the es100 and am kind of intimidated by all the scary messages. I pluged in my er4 with a balanced plug and realized music was playing when I plugged it in. How can I tell if anything "may have been damaged"?



Listen?


----------



## RobinFood

arbiter76 said:


> Listen?



They both sound "fine"...actually they sound really good.
I had used the app to manually put it to 2.5mm output and locked it before putting in my earphones.
Would I know if they were damaged just by listening, or is it the kind of thing that would randomly get on my nerves over time?

Also what is the deal with switching from 3.5 mm to 2.5 mm? Do I have to go in the app and manually change it to 2.5mm or 3.5 mm before connecting my earphone in? Is it automatic?


----------



## benoe

RobinFood said:


> They both sound "fine"...actually they sound really good.
> I had used the app to manually put it to 2.5mm output and locked it before putting in my earphones.
> Would I know if they were damaged just by listening, or is it the kind of thing that would randomly get on my nerves over time?
> 
> Also what is the deal with switching from 3.5 mm to 2.5 mm? Do I have to go in the app and manually change it to 2.5mm or 3.5 mm before connecting my earphone in? Is it automatic?



It is best to turn the ES100 off, change the plug, and turn back on. This way you can make sure that no music will play. ES100 will automatically switch to the new source, if it is not locked in the sw. Just don't unplug/plug when music or any sound is playing.


----------



## RobinFood

benoe said:


> It is best to turn the ES100 off, change the plug, and turn back on. This way you can make sure that no music will play. ES100 will automatically switch to the new source, if it is not locked in the sw. Just don't unplug/plug when music or any sound is playing.



Thanks for the info. Out of curiosity, what kind of things COULD happen if you were to unplug and plug things when music is playing?


----------



## benoe

RobinFood said:


> Thanks for the info. Out of curiosity, what kind of things COULD happen if you were to unplug and plug things when music is playing?


My understanding is that you can connect internal wires that shouldn't be connected.


----------



## Lurk650

Pause music, swap between connections (2.5 / 3.5). I've never had an issue with not turning it off in between.


----------



## rkw

I don't set the lock and I simply pause music before swapping headphones. Been doing this for the past 6 months without a problem.


----------



## smorgar

RobinFood said:


> Thanks for the info. Out of curiosity, what kind of things COULD happen if you were to unplug and plug things when music is playing?


You would short circuit the amps and it will take a bit. If it breaks the first or the five hundred time no one could say. It also could start sounding very bad if your unlucky.

I almost always use 2.5 with my er4sr or hd25 and I often know which one to use before I even turn es100 on so no worries for me I guess...


----------



## luihed (Mar 1, 2019)

When I used my es100 as a a usb dap for my Galaxy s9 the radsone app stops working.. There is sound coming out of the es100 but most of the apps controls are greyed out.. My es100 has the latest firmware and app is updated also.. could it be that Im using a usb to usbc adpter ( came with my s9) cos cable works fine using my es100 to my macbook.. thx


----------



## RobinFood

smorgar said:


> You would short circuit the amps and it will take a bit. If it breaks the first or the five hundred time no one could say. It also could start sounding very bad if your unlucky.
> 
> I almost always use 2.5 with my er4sr or hd25 and I often know which one to use before I even turn es100 on so no worries for me I guess...



Ah, alright, so it is kind of like corrupting a usb key from not properly ejecting, only permanent, then?

Yeah, I have had rotten luck with it today. The led became solid green and the buttons were all un-responsive until I plugged it in.
Then the app wouldn't connect anymore even though it was connected to my phone. I had to jump through a bunch of hoops to change the settings on the ambient mode and unlock the 2.5mm to stick in my 3.5mm.

Luckily, it really does sound amazing! I've been using the Shanling M0 since launch, and while it sounded good with 24 bit files, it sounded average with everything else. Everything on the ES100 sounds amazing.

Thank you all for your help. I had just three more questions. First, if I lock it to 3.5mm in the app and want to use the 2.5mm plug with my DAP, do I have to go back on my phone and unlock it first? Does it remember the lock setting from the phone after I turn it off?

Second is that I hear stuttering at first when I connect and play a song. Is this doing any harm? I also notice a lot of stuttering if I connect it to my DAP and phone at the same time. Am I damaging the ES100 or my earphones? It just doesn't sound like typical bluetooth connection stuttering...


----------



## rkw

luihed said:


> When I used my es100 as a a usb dap for my Galaxy s9 the radsone app stops working.. There is sound coming out of the es100 but most of the apps controls are greyed out.. My es100 has the latest firmware and app is updated also.. could it be that Im using a usb to usbc adpter ( came with my s9) cos cable works fine using my es100 to my macbook.. thx


The app works fine for me while connected on USB. Galaxy S9 with the USB-C adapter that came with the phone, and using the cable that came with the ES100. Does the app show that it is connected to the ES100?


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

You can wired the ES100 to a Phone instead of using Bluetooth? I don't have the Cable to try that out.

Could someone try this out? If your ES100 is connected via BT to your Phone, while also Connected to your PC USB DAC mode, If you turn off the BT on your Phone does it Freeze your ES100?


----------



## rkw

MidNighTempest said:


> You can wired the ES100 to a Phone instead of using Bluetooth?


Yes. It's been discussed many times in this thread, including just a few posts earlier.



MidNighTempest said:


> Could someone try this out? If your ES100 is connected via BT to your Phone, while also Connected to your PC USB DAC mode, If you turn off the BT on your Phone does it Freeze your ES100?


Just tried it with USB connected to MacBook Pro and ES100 BT connected to the phone app (not media). Turned off BT, and ES100 does not freeze (no interruption to music, just the app loses connection). Also turned BT back on and reconnected app with no interruption.


----------



## niron

MidNighTempest said:


> Could someone try this out? If your ES100 is connected via BT to your Phone, while also Connected to your PC USB DAC mode, If you turn off the BT on your Phone does it Freeze your ES100?



There's no problem whatsoever. The  ES100 continues to work on the desktop while the BT is off on my iPhone.


----------



## RobinFood

I had the Radsone freeze completely again today. The LED was a solid green and none of the buttons worked. The only way to get ut to unfreeze that I found was plugging it into the wall. It is super impracticle! 

I have it updated to the latesr firmware. Is there an easier way to reset it when it freezes than charging it? It cuts down on its useability if this is going to be a daily thing.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

rkw said:


> Yes. It's been discussed many times in this thread, including just a few posts earlier.
> 
> 
> Just tried it with USB connected to MacBook Pro and ES100 BT connected to the phone app (not media). Turned off BT, and ES100 does not freeze (no interruption to music, just the app loses connection). Also turned BT back on and reconnected app with no interruption.





niron said:


> There's no problem whatsoever. The  ES100 continues to work on the desktop while the BT is off on my iPhone.



So yours doesn't Freeze while it is actively playing in USB DAC as you turn off BT? Thats Odd, I guess mine is busted.

Thanks.


----------



## niron

MidNighTempest said:


> So yours doesn't Freeze while it is actively playing in USB DAC as you turn off BT? Thats Odd, I guess mine is busted.
> 
> Thanks.



Do a factory reset and see how it goes.


----------



## rendyG (Mar 4, 2019)

Have you seen the Hiby W5 kickstarter?
It supports higher bandwidth, but lacks the balanced output and has low battery life 
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...-39UkAYGKeMx_nwFdo1I8z0BlV-Idac734_Dhh1rxT--Y
Wish I jumped on ES100 kickstarter wagon back then, because now it is a lot more expensive..
Or does anyone now how to get ES100 in EU for a good price?
100€ seems a bit too much


----------



## Rush87

My ES100 is now working again with my Linux computers. What fixed the issue was... a device reset. I really should have thought of that earlier. Weird bug anyway.
What I'm really not impressed with is Radsone's customer support. Never got an email back.
Anyway, I'm not using my ES100 with my laptop anymore as I've received my Topping NX4 DSD. It sounds terrific and the amp is wayyyy more powerful than the ES100. The ES100 has plenty of power for IEM and sensitive headphones (that's what it's designed for after all), but it's a little lacking for my harder to drive headphones that I use with my laptop setup, like my Monolith M560 and Sennheiser HD58X.


----------



## Ocelitgol

rendyG said:


> Have you seen the Hiby W5 kickstarter?
> It supports higher bandwidth, but lacks the balanced output and has low battery life
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...-39UkAYGKeMx_nwFdo1I8z0BlV-Idac734_Dhh1rxT--Y
> Wish I jumped on ES100 kickstarter wagon back then, because now it is a lot more expensive..
> ...



it's $100 here in the US and I think it's a steal considering the competitions. Hiby looks nice but I often listen to music while charging ES100 at late night, Hiby doesn't look like it can do that. Plus, LDAC is very close to wired to my ears already, and it's universal for android phone. 

Maybe you can try AVexchange in reddit, buy/sell in HeadFi, Craiglists, OfferUp, LetGo....sometimes you can get great finds


----------



## Papa253

Has anyone found or can recommend a short 2.5 balanced mmcx cable?


----------



## Broquen

I'm looking since months ago for a short, L-shaped 2.5 balanced, without earguides, occ silver plated, not-thrash-quality cable (no bad plastic finish), black (or copper color, but no white) and, if dream is still allowed, mmcx angled connectors... But I know this desire will be writed, unachieved, in my tombstone xD
This week (if all is ok) will receive fiio 3.5 short one, the only short cable I found that seems decent without being custom.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

rendyG said:


> Have you seen the Hiby W5 kickstarter?
> It supports higher bandwidth, but lacks the balanced output and has low battery life
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...-39UkAYGKeMx_nwFdo1I8z0BlV-Idac734_Dhh1rxT--Y
> Wish I jumped on ES100 kickstarter wagon back then, because now it is a lot more expensive..
> ...


I have no cool discount to point you to sadly, and I’m definitely not selling mine 

But as someone who has trouble parting with his cash, especially to buy something that was less expensive at some point in time (eg. on Kickstarter), I want to offer the following consideration: $100 is a bit like a discount already when you think of everything this device does. All of the codecs, the double AKM DAC, the balanced out, the incredible app with a wealth of controls and integrated EQ - even Bluetooth 5.

I paid 100€ for this and don’t regret a cent I spent. At this point you’re also getting a much more mature device/software than what the KS backers received. 

I insist on Radsone’s app, which is probably where the ES100 makes up for a lot of the terrain it may seem to lose on the W5 you linked. But it’s true, it seems like a very interesting device itself, that Hiby, and may contribute in time to a price cut on the ES100.


----------



## hifi80sman

rendyG said:


> Have you seen the Hiby W5 kickstarter?
> It supports higher bandwidth, but lacks the balanced output and has low battery life
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...-39UkAYGKeMx_nwFdo1I8z0BlV-Idac734_Dhh1rxT--Y
> Wish I jumped on ES100 kickstarter wagon back then, because now it is a lot more expensive..
> ...


Yeah, good specs, but 5 hour battery life and no balanced output kills it for me.  I run the ES100 ALL DAY at may desk, balanced, over LDAC.  When I A/B balanced/unbalanced on the ES100, I definitely notice a difference, especially in terms of imaging and transparency.


----------



## fljoe

Papa253 said:


> Has anyone found or can recommend a short 2.5 balanced mmcx cable?



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...lated-silver-mmcx-earphone-cable-45cm.898814/

I bought this from Penon audio .. it is still in transit, but initial reviews have been great.


----------



## Papa253

fljoe said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...lated-silver-mmcx-earphone-cable-45cm.898814/
> 
> I bought this from Penon audio .. it is still in transit, but initial reviews have been great.


Thanks


----------



## capnjack

Papa253 said:


> Has anyone found or can recommend a short 2.5 balanced mmcx cable?



You should have a look at the VE website you can build your own cables and if you mssg Lee asking for a shorter length I’m sure he’d oblige, that’s what I did for the 2’ cable I wanted.


----------



## SeeD

Has anyone experience a significant sound improvement using a balanced output/cable with the ES-100?  I think the output sounds awesome using the non- balanced output but as I recall, feelings were mixed.
Thanks!!


----------



## Ocelitgol

SeeD said:


> Has anyone experience a significant sound improvement using a balanced output/cable with the ES-100?  I think the output sounds awesome using the non- balanced output but as I recall, feelings were mixed.
> Thanks!!


I'd like to hear others opinions on this as well
Personally I can't hear any difference though..


----------



## Mouseman

SeeD said:


> Has anyone experience a significant sound improvement using a run output/cable with the ES-100?  I think the output sounds awesome using the non- balanced output but as I recall, feelings were mixed.
> Thanks!!


With the IEMs that I own that need a little more juice, the balanced out is a lot better to my ears. I *only *run my Sennheiser Jubilees balanced from the es100, and they also sound good. I've tried an unbalanced adapter, and they don't get enough power to shine. So I'm not sure why people would have mixed feelings. Is it as much power as a bigger amp? No, but I don't have any complaints at all.


----------



## Rowethren

Not had a problem powering any of my headphones with the ES100; all my headphones are pretty efficient which helps. I wouldn't try the Susvara on this though lol...


----------



## smorgar

stormers said:


> I'd like to hear others opinions on this as well
> Personally I can't hear any difference though..


For me i can definitely hear a difference. On my Etymotic ER4SR there is no mistake about it. I get better imaging and separation. The sound becomes more vivid and 3D but still super accurate... So much that i dont want to use singel ended anymore.
With my Senn HD25 it's not as apparent but i can definitely still hear it. My non-audioholic colleague agreed and had a little wow-moment 

As Radsone said; balanced mode is where the ES100 really shines.


----------



## Ocelitgol

smorgar said:


> For me i can definitely hear a difference. On my Etymotic ER4SR there is no mistake about it. I get better imaging and separation. The sound becomes more vivid and 3D but still super accurate... So much that i dont want to use singel ended anymore.
> With my Senn HD25 it's not as apparent but i can definitely still hear it. My non-audioholic colleague agreed and had a little wow-moment
> 
> As Radsone said; balanced mode is where the ES100 really shines.


That's quite intriguing...I wonder if my balanced cable doesn't go well with SE846


----------



## Lurk650

Balanced depends on the earphone IMO. I run everything that has a detachable cable, balanced. Doesn't hurt so why not.


----------



## Steeltrouble

Hello all. Just got my Es 100 yesterday and am really enjoying it. Have a question regarding the EQ: Does it not work when streaming Bluetooth from your phone? I adjust it but don't hear any difference in the sound! Not sure if there is a certain setting I am missing or maybe doing something wrong? I have 6 different full sized cans and 5 IEMS and bought this with hopes to be able to utilize the EQ function because all HPs sound different. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## posnera

Steeltrouble said:


> Hello all. Just got my Es 100 yesterday and am really enjoying it. Have a question regarding the EQ: Does it not work when streaming Bluetooth from your phone? I adjust it but don't hear any difference in the sound! Not sure if there is a certain setting I am missing or maybe doing something wrong? I have 6 different full sized cans and 5 IEMS and bought this with hopes to be able to utilize the EQ function because all HPs sound different. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



It absolutely does.  There is a delay from changing the sliders until the sound actually changes.
Not sure why you aren't getting any response.


----------



## Steeltrouble

Ok, thanks for the reply. I will try it again tonight after work. Wasn't aware of the delay. I guess I was expecting immediate change.


----------



## josler

Has anyone tried the new output level estimation setting?  How accurate do you think it is?


----------



## RobinFood

smorgar said:


> For me i can definitely hear a difference. On my Etymotic ER4SR there is no mistake about it. I get better imaging and separation. The sound becomes more vivid and 3D but still super accurate... So much that i dont want to use singel ended anymore.
> With my Senn HD25 it's not as apparent but i can definitely still hear it. My non-audioholic colleague agreed and had a little wow-moment
> 
> As Radsone said; balanced mode is where the ES100 really shines.



Do you use 1X voltage or 2X voltage?
I use the 1X voltage on the balanced with my ER4XR, and it sounds great, but I can't tell if it sounds better than before I changed the cable...


----------



## jkpenrose

SeeD said:


> Has anyone experience a significant sound improvement using a balanced output/cable with the ES-100?  I think the output sounds awesome using the non- balanced output but as I recall, feelings were mixed.
> Thanks!!



With my Meze 99 Classics I notice a change in Soundstage and imaging.

The Soundstage is wider and not as forward... To my ears

I've ordered a balanced cable for my Hd6xx but haven't A/B tested it yet.


----------



## smorgar

RobinFood said:


> Do you use 1X voltage or 2X voltage?
> I use the 1X voltage on the balanced with my ER4XR, and it sounds great, but I can't tell if it sounds better than before I changed the cable...


I use 1x voltage but I do think that 2x gives a little extra up top and a little snapper in the lows but drains the battery too fast. It's not as apparent if I'm on the subway so 1x is best for battery life. 
I also use 2x over sampling. Can't put my finger on it but something makes it shine a little bit extra with 2x.


----------



## MarkF786 (Mar 9, 2019)

fljoe said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...lated-silver-mmcx-earphone-cable-45cm.898814/
> 
> I bought this from Penon audio .. it is still in transit, but initial reviews have been great.



I ordered both the short FiiO MMCX cables: the 3.5mm one from Amazon, and the 2.5mm one from eBay.  The 3.5mm arrived quickly and some initial thoughts:

Pros: the cable itself seems well made, as does the 3.5mm connector.

Cons: the around-ear part of the cable does not contain a wire to shape it to best fit your ears, as is common in most other brands, but rather has a pre-formed plastic tubing, shaped like you see in the manufacturer's picture. Yes, it has some flexibility, but I'd prefer being able to shape it to my liking. Also, the cable has a strong formaldehyde smell to it; after four days, it still smells noxious enough that I can't use it inside, though I used when outside walking today.


----------



## Broquen

MarkF786 said:


> I ordered both the short FiiO MMCX cables: the 3.5mm one from Amazon, and the 2.5mm one from eBay.  The 3.5mm arrived quickly and some initial thoughts:
> 
> Pros: the cable itself seems well made, as does the 3.5mm connector.
> 
> Cons: the around-ear part of the cable does not contain a wire to shape it to best fit your ears, as is common in most other brands, but rather has a pre-formed plastic tubing, shaped like you see in the manufacturer's picture. Yes, it has some flexibility, but I'd prefer being able to shape it to my liking. Also, the cable has a strong formaldehyde smell to it; after four days, it still smells noxious enough that I can't use it inside, though I used when outside walking today.



Just received it this Friday (3.5 short version) and no problems with smell.
On the other hand, I found ear guides to be surprisingly comfortable (usually don't like them), but I think you can possibly adjust them applying a little heat with care.


----------



## hifi80sman

Steeltrouble said:


> Ok, thanks for the reply. I will try it again tonight after work. Wasn't aware of the delay. I guess I was expecting immediate change.


Dumb question, but you're using the EQ from the app, correct?

And yes, there is a delay.  So if you move the slider up & down, it won't register until you release it.  If it's not working, I'd delete the app, reinstall, and unpair then re-pair the ES100.


----------



## shrimants

Hey Radsone, if you're monitoring this thread, would it be possible to have single press play/pause = call mute/unmute while on phone calls? I'm on conference calls a LOT and the es100 works fantastic for voice/phone but its really cumbersome and not quick to have to go into the android call screen to press the mute button.

wired headsets allow you to press/hold the mute button but also have it so single press hangs up the call so i tend not to use that. would love it if the ES100 would do single press = mute/unmute while long press = hang up.


----------



## Steeltrouble

hifi80sman said:


> Dumb question, but you're using the EQ from the app, correct?
> 
> And yes, there is a delay.  So if you move the slider up & down, it won't register until you release it.  If it's not working, I'd delete the app, reinstall, and unpair then re-pair the ES100.



Yes, using the App on my Iphone 6. I got a reply from Ear Sudio and they suggested to do a factory reset and see if that fixes it. Hope so as I am really digging this little thing. Especially with my Meze 99 Gold Classsics! Sounds great with all of my HP's but something with the Meze 99 pairing is beautiful. Just ordered a pair of HE4XX and curious if this guy will have enough juice to power them using the 2.5 balanced out? Anybody tried this?


----------



## NWLierly

After many moons my device is starting to display symptoms of wear. Battery life has degraded, and random reboots are now common.

What have folks done in these cases? I suspect a replacement battery is in order, and I think I am beyond a year (need to double check dates) so I am assuming Radsone isn't going to do it for me. Factory reset has already been done, and it has started rebooted even when connected as a DAC.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Sorry if this was ask, Do you use carrying Case? 

Could you guys recommend some Carry Case just enough Room for 1 Set of IEM + The ES100? The smaller the better.

Thanks!


----------



## NWLierly

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Sorry if this was ask, Do you use carrying Case?
> 
> Could you guys recommend some Carry Case just enough Room for 1 Set of IEM + The ES100? The smaller the better.
> 
> Thanks!



GLCON has a case I use for exactly this


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

NWLierly said:


> GLCON has a case I use for exactly this



Thanks!


----------



## peter123

After a year of heavy usage the clip on my ES100 broke last week and now the play/pause button is not working properly. I'll probably wait for the Accessport Air to arrive and if I still miss the ES100 I'll get another one....


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> After a year of heavy usage the clip on my ES100 broke last week and now the play/pause button is not working properly. I'll probably wait for the Accessport Air to arrive and if I still miss the ES100 I'll get another one....



Sorry to hear that. If was just the clip, there are various crazy glue options lol. But crazy glue won't fix the the play/pause button!

I just looked at the Accessport Air. What tickles your fancy about it?


----------



## rkw

waynes world said:


> I just looked at the Accessport Air. What tickles your fancy about it?


I'm wondering as well. It's only $35 but a very basic receiver with no aptX HD or LDAC, can't use as a DAC, and no balanced output.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

I have a feeling FiiO is gonna announce something this coming week... Maybe a BTR4/5 would Balanced Port.


----------



## Steeltrouble

Steeltrouble said:


> Yes, using the App on my Iphone 6. I got a reply from Ear Sudio and they suggested to do a factory reset and see if that fixes it. Hope so as I am really digging this little thing. Especially with my Meze 99 Gold Classsics! Sounds great with all of my HP's but something with the Meze 99 pairing is beautiful. Just ordered a pair of HE4XX and curious if this guy will have enough juice to power them using the 2.5 balanced out? Anybody tried this?





hifi80sman said:


> Dumb question, but you're using the EQ from the app, correct?
> 
> And yes, there is a delay.  So if you move the slider up & down, it won't register until you release it.  If it's not working, I'd delete the app, reinstall, and unpair then re-pair the ES100.


So Did both the factory reset and also deleted and reinstalled the App, deleted the BT connection and re established and still hear no difference using the EQ. Whether using as HP amp or preamp to my stereo! WTH? Maybe I got a defective unit! Not sure but very disappointed at this point! May try and send it back for exchange. So wanted to love this unit, but not happy at this point! EQ was the feature that sold me on this little guy! Sucks!!


----------



## VancityDreaming

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> I have a feeling FiiO is gonna announce something this coming week... Maybe a BTR4/5 would Balanced Port.


That would be great.


----------



## X-Nemesis

I'd like to be able to attach the ES-100 to my belt but have so far not found any kind of holder that will do this without the device ending up hanging around my knees.  Does anybody here have a solution?


----------



## peter123 (Mar 12, 2019)

waynes world said:


> Sorry to hear that. If was just the clip, there are various crazy glue options lol. But crazy glue won't fix the the play/pause button!
> 
> I just looked at the Accessport Air. What tickles your fancy about it?



Tbh I don't think that it'll outperform the ES100 but I've already backed the project so I think I'll check it out before getting another ES100. It's also difficult for me to buy the ES100 from Norway due to taxes and expensive shipping (it would probably cost me close to $200). I can get it delivered to my parents in Sweden but it'll take a while before I'd be able to pick it up there.

Balanced is not important to me as long as the single ended option is well implemented (I don't believe that a balanced output is always better than a single ended one).

I've got plenty of small DACs that I prefer over the ES100 so this functionality is not important to me.

I also don't feel like supporting FiiO for several reasons so they're not an option for me.

I don't know if this answer your question but it's the way I'm thinking 

Edit; I will probably try to superglue the clip before the other side breaks as well.


----------



## waynes world (Mar 12, 2019)

X-Nemesis said:


> I'd like to be able to attach the ES-100 to my belt but have so far not found any kind of holder that will do this without the device ending up hanging around my knees.  Does anybody here have a solution?



No more hanging around the knees lol
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-260#post-14730828


----------



## waynes world (Mar 12, 2019)

peter123 said:


> Tbh I don't think that it'll outperform the ES100 but I've already backed the project so I think I'll check it out before getting another ES100. It's also difficult for me to buy the ES100 from Norway due to taxes and expensive shipping (it would probably cost me close to $200). I can get it delivered to my parents in Sweden but it'll take a while before I'd be able to pick it up there.
> 
> Balanced is not important to me as long as the single ended option is well implemented (I don't believe that a balanced output is always better than a single ended one).
> 
> ...



That makes as much sense as anything! It's too bad that you get gouged so much in Norway.

As far as fixing the clip is concerned, the "phone clip / es100" that I posted a picture of works quite well, and I might just glue the es100 to it instead of using the dual lock. The only downside is that the clip is as big as the es100.

Edit: mind you, the dual lock does allow me to switch to my retrofitted shanling M0 clip (which doesn't clip very well):


----------



## Lurk650

peter123 said:


> After a year of heavy usage the clip on my ES100 broke last week and now the play/pause button is not working properly. I'll probably wait for the Accessport Air to arrive and if I still miss the ES100 I'll get another one....


Advanced didn't incorporate a balanced bc none of their products have balanced cables. I backed project as I'm a fan of Adv and I will probably gift it to my dad and get him on the BT train. I wish it had AptX as their M3 BT cable has it but AAC is still better than SBC


----------



## X-Nemesis

waynes world said:


> No more hanging around the knees lol
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio.867366/page-260#post-14730828



That looks perfect, so the clip is from a phone case?  The clip on the ES-100 is too weak in it's grip strength I find.


----------



## waynes world (Mar 12, 2019)

X-Nemesis said:


> That looks perfect, so the clip is from a phone case?  The clip on the ES-100 is too weak in it's grip strength I find.



Yes, I had an old broken blackberry phone case. I just yanked the clip off and then attached some 3M dual lock. See spoiler for images:


Spoiler


----------



## skeptical (Mar 12, 2019)

Greetings fellows. I need some help to understand, my brand new es100 kind of disappoints me in battery live and other things aren't quite clear either. My f/w version is 190102 2.0.2., phone lg v30+ , in ear phone wooduo 2 . The sound and the whole senergy is mind blowing, way better bass than directly from the phone in aux mode.   Hapy,hapy,hapy. But the damn battery won't last more than 4 hours, yes i like my sound  loud ,very loud 100% most of the time in Ldac mode, 3.5mm (2x curent). I know Ldac codec is power hungry, tried 1xCurrent with 330kbps Ldac setting from the phone which resulted in 30min. battery gain, still no good. Tried AAC codec, the same 4.30 hours roughly. Noticed one odd behavior later with other codecs but Ldac and sbc, i don't know how to deal with, everytime I switch off and on it loses previously set codec aac and it switch to Ldac automatically. Why in the app bluetooth codec option I can't uncheck mandatory Ldac and lock in only aac? Do I have a broken unit, what am i doing wrong here, should I return it ? I like a lot the sound but I can't stand this mandatory Ldac with outrages low battery live.  Appreciate any input


----------



## harpo1

If you play at 100% volume your battery life will suck.  Plus those are very efficient so at 100% volume I hope you only listen for a couple minutes otherwise your hearing will go bad in short order.


----------



## skeptical

100% volume is too much , only when I preamp 75% and it starts to distort, otherwise it is too low for me and I listen continuously for 4 hours until the battery is dead. I've been listening for 10 years that loud, no problem whatsoever with hearing, last time I checked.


----------



## rkw (Mar 13, 2019)

skeptical said:


> Why in the app bluetooth codec option I can't uncheck mandatory Ldac and lock in only aac?


The LDAC license with Sony requires that the receiver must select LDAC as first priority. You need to disable LDAC on the phone. Go to the Bluetooth settings on the phone. In the paired devices list, open the settings for ES100 and disable hi-res codecs.


----------



## niron

If the good fellows over at Radsone could read this message >> I would sincerely appreciate a desktop application, similar to the one on the mobile/smartphone.


----------



## mhoopes

niron said:


> If the good fellows over at Radsone could read this message >> I would sincerely appreciate a desktop application, similar to the one on the mobile/smartphone.


+1 I just replaced mine; it fell off my shirt while I was on my bike. Everything still works fine now, except for Bluetooth. The unit is stuck with the last-used settings, including EQ for my FiiO FA7.


----------



## shrimants

Ive sent Radsone 2 support emails asking them about my completely busted clip. The metal hinge for the clip has completely sheared on one end, so the clip is no longer functional. Need to remove the pin and replace it, basically, all the other parts arent damaged.

Havent received a response or a "we have received your request" email for either email. I was hoping warranty/support for the device would be better.

I would definitely like to see a call mute function (single press play/pause in call to mute/unmute, long press to hang up) and i'd love to see apps for windows/linux/osx that provide the same functionality as the android app.

But mostly i require the es100 fully functional to even USE my massdrop plus, they require <1 ohm output impedence to not sound horrible, and having the clip nonfunctional is becoming a huge issue.


----------



## Snowhound001

Can anyone please give me the 1.4.2 firmware if they have it. Im currently running 1.3. would be really helpful if you could post a Google drive link. 
Thanks!


----------



## shrimants

just get the latest version from the website...


----------



## Snowhound001

shrimants said:


> just get the latest version from the website...


Heard there is connection dropout issues on latest firmware. A youtuber demonstrated it in a video too. Since there is rollback protection i would maybe want to give 1.4.2 a shot first since I can update to 2.0.1 anytime.


----------



## klaberte

bvbore said:


> I'm having a couple of problems with my ES100.  I have selected the car power setting (Auto Power off when charger disconnected ) in the app, when I power off my car the ES100 does power off, but when I power on my car the device stays off until I press the power button. This does not happen when I use a wall-charger to power the device and it turns off and on as I expect.  I also cannot get the ES100 to automatically connect to my phone on power-on. Has anyone experienced either of these problems and found the solution or at least the root cause?


I've had a very similar experience.  Note 8, latest 2.02 FW on ES100.


----------



## klaberte

So, I just got this ES100 and really like it.  However, I am having wonky behavior when using it in car mode (Auto Off when USB disconnects).  In almost all cases, when I turn off the power to the USB cable by turning off the car, the ES100 turns off.  However, it is very quirky whether the ES100 will turn on when the power is restored (USB power turns on), meaning, the ES100 will frequently not turn on when the car turns on.  Worse, trying to manually turn it on by holding the Play/Pause does not work (the ES100 does not turn on).  Usually I need to physically unplug and then replug the USB cable to turn it on.

I have tried multiple factory resets, lots of different USB cables and 5V chargers, and am on my second ES100.  I've recently set the ES100 into self-power mode (so it doesn't charge when plugged in to the charger), so I will see if that helps.

Also, I often see and hear the audio playing from the ES100 while the EarStudio app says the device is not connected.  I try to re-search for the device, which it finds, but then still will not connect to the app.  Is this a known issue with a work-around?

Using a Samsung Note 8 as a source, and the ES100 is on FW 2.02.


----------



## 499916

_


klaberte said:



			Also, I often see and hear the audio playing from the ES100 while the EarStudio app says the device is not connected. I try to re-search for the device, which it finds, but then still will not connect to the app. Is this a known issue with a work-around?
		
Click to expand...

_
I have noticed this issue also with my LG V20.. It usually happens to me when I mess with the EQ, after so much micro adjusting it will eventually show a blank screen momentarily, and then the app will appear as if it is not connected - ie - everything is greyed out..  But the music is still playing and I can pause, play, skip tracks on the ES100 but the app is locked up... the only way to correct this for me is to reboot the ES100..


----------



## MisterMudd

Man, reading a lot of stuff on here makes me glad I stuck with the original firmware. May be limited somewhat, but does what I need it to do, and works flawlessly. Still love the little beast!


----------



## skeptical

rkw said:


> The LDAC license with Sony requires that the receiver must select LDAC as first priority. You need to disable LDAC on the phone. Go to the Bluetooth settings on the phone. In the paired devices list, open the settings for ES100 and disable hi-res codecs.


You're right, I have there two options, most stable and best sound quality. I totally neglected those settings thinking the developer mode having larger set of settings will overwrite any others. Nice, now in most stable mode I can choose for permanent either sbc or aac. What about aptx and aptx hd, If I choose best sound quality on the phone, they always would get skipped and defaulted to Ldac? How should i set aptx or aptx hd by default without losing them, turning es100 on and off, any idea?  Did they become useless in this sony priority requirement? What's your real world battery live? Thanks a lot. I'm sorry if all of these were discussed earlier, this thread became to big to go through every single page.


----------



## skeptical (Mar 13, 2019)

(zcus) said:


> I have noticed this issue also with my LG V20.. It usually happens to me when I mess with the EQ, after so much micro adjusting it will eventually show a blank screen momentarily, and then the app will appear as if it is not connected - ie - everything is greyed out..  But the music is still playing and I can pause, play, skip tracks on the ES100 but the app is locked up... the only way to correct this for me is to reboot the ES100..


+1 For me it's enough just to shortly plug it in for charge.


----------



## skeptical

MisterMudd said:


> Man, reading a lot of stuff on here makes me glad I stuck with the original firmware. May be limited somewhat, but does what I need it to do, and works flawlessly. Still love the little beast!


You're lucky, the new once get shipped with F/w 2.0.2 pre installed. what's your real world battery live?


----------



## MisterMudd

skeptical said:


> You're lucky, the new once get shipped with F/w 2.0.2 pre installed. what's your real world battery live?


After 8 months of ownership I'm still getting 9+ hours. Got 12-13 when it was new. Use it all day about 2-3 times a week. Mostly with easy to drive ear buds. Vido sounds great with the ES100.


----------



## waynes world

skeptical said:


> You're lucky, the new once get shipped with F/w 2.0.2 pre installed. what's your real world battery live?





MisterMudd said:


> After 8 months of ownership I'm still getting 9+ hours. Got 12-13 when it was new. Use it all day about 2-3 times a week. Mostly with easy to drive ear buds. Vido sounds great with the ES100.



I held off on upgrading the firmware for a while, but I've been on version 2 for a couple of months now. I don't know exactly how long the battery lasts for me (ldac, also after approx 8 months of ownership), but it's probably over 8 hours. No problems for me at all.


----------



## shrimants

for real, how are we supposed to get warranty/RMA support? My clip broke (metal hinge pin sheared on one side), it makes the ES100 quite useless to me. I've sent emails via the app, sent email via their contact form, and sent a facebook message and not a single reply from the company.

At this rate id rather cut my losses and go to Fiio.


----------



## waynes world (Mar 14, 2019)

shrimants said:


> for real, how are we supposed to get warranty/RMA support? My clip broke (metal hinge pin sheared on one side), it makes the ES100 quite useless to me. I've sent emails via the app, sent email via their contact form, and sent a facebook message and not a single reply from the company.
> 
> At this rate id rather cut my losses and go to Fiio.



How does Fiio handle it if you break the clip?

Btw, I'm not defending not getting any response back. When did you send your correspondence?


----------



## shrimants (Mar 14, 2019)

waynes world said:


> How does Fiio handle it if you break the clip?
> 
> Btw, I'm not defending not getting any response back. When did you send your correspondence?



Fiio's support sends an automated reply to confirm receiving the mail. then generally someone reaches out within 24-48 business hours. Dunno how their actual RMA process goes, never had to RMA somethign specifically but I've utilized their support before, it is phenomenal. They are also extremely active on both their facebook pages and their own forums.

I do want to mention, it turns out my clip didnt "break" per se. There are 2 metal caps on the sides holding the hinge in place. one of those caps apparently had the glue fail, so the hinge slowly creeped out and got undone from the other (still capped) side. I found a safety pin and pushed the hinge back in place. The cap on the other side "oozed" off, the glue on that was degraded as well. I then used super glue to sort of spackle over where the caps were, so hopefully once thats dry it should hold in place pretty well.

I still have my first gen fiio X3 that ive been using as a dac and it hasnt missed a beat yet, and i bought that thing AGES ago, so no idea how fiio's specific RMA process works. Sort of hard to damage something or have components fail when you're encased in a solid metal chassis lol


----------



## Lurk650

shrimants said:


> Fiio's support sends an automated reply to confirm receiving the mail. then generally someone reaches out within 24-48 business hours. Dunno how their actual RMA process goes, never had to RMA somethign specifically but I've utilized their support before, it is phenomenal. They are also extremely active on both their facebook pages and their own forums.
> 
> I do want to mention, it turns out my clip didnt "break" per se. There are 2 metal caps on the sides holding the hinge in place. one of those caps apparently had the glue fail, so the hinge slowly creeped out and got undone from the other (still capped) side. I found a safety pin and pushed the hinge back in place. The cap on the other side "oozed" off, the glue on that was degraded as well. I then used super glue to sort of spackle over where the caps were, so hopefully once thats dry it should hold in place pretty well.
> 
> I still have my first gen fiio X3 that ive been using as a dac and it hasnt missed a beat yet, and i bought that thing AGES ago, so no idea how fiio's specific RMA process works. Sort of hard to damage something or have components fail when you're encased in a solid metal chassis lol


FiiO is a huge company...Radsone not so much


----------



## Devodonaldson

shrimants said:


> Fiio's support sends an automated reply to confirm receiving the mail. then generally someone reaches out within 24-48 business hours. Dunno how their actual RMA process goes, never had to RMA somethign specifically but I've utilized their support before, it is phenomenal. They are also extremely active on both their facebook pages and their own forums.
> 
> I do want to mention, it turns out my clip didnt "break" per se. There are 2 metal caps on the sides holding the hinge in place. one of those caps apparently had the glue fail, so the hinge slowly creeped out and got undone from the other (still capped) side. I found a safety pin and pushed the hinge back in place. The cap on the other side "oozed" off, the glue on that was degraded as well. I then used super glue to sort of spackle over where the caps were, so hopefully once thats dry it should hold in place pretty well.
> 
> I still have my first gen fiio X3 that ive been using as a dac and it hasnt missed a beat yet, and i bought that thing AGES ago, so no idea how fiio's specific RMA process works. Sort of hard to damage something or have components fail when you're encased in a solid metal chassis lol


Had the same exact issue and applied the same fix to my es100 about 2 months ago. It unfortunately  ended up in washing machine. Didn't want to just buy another one so I purchased btr3 to try it. I was very surprised. Absolutely less power, but for iem and 50ohm and less headphones, I actually like sound of the Fiio more, so I kept it. ES100 is amazing, but I rarely if ever used the eq, and wanted to try competitor since I HAD to replace


----------



## RobinFood

Is it possible to download older firmware? What is the best firmware?


----------



## maniac2003

@RobinFood 
Only the latest firmware is offered by Radsone. Maybe someone here can upload the firmware you want.
I'm on the latest firmware, which works fine for me.


----------



## HiFlight

RobinFood said:


> Is it possible to download older firmware? What is the best firmware?


Please keep in mind that if you are on v2.0 or later, installing a version earlier than 2.0 will brick your ES100.


----------



## JoshG1217

Hey guys,

Curious if anyone has used a similar adapter that also includes ANC. Since ANC is just microphone and software dependent (as I understand it), seems it could be added to Es100 with a firmware update, like Nuraphone did. Love my Amiron Wireless, and the ANC of Sony and was thinking about an AnC version of Es100 to use with my DT 1770. Works with the es100 already, but I've gotten so used to sony's ANC that even try nominal noise from using the DT 1770 in the gym really bothers me. Alternatively, if someone wants to put the Amiron Wireless driver in the Sony XM3 for me and then migrate it into a V Moda Crossfades 2 housing, that's even better! 

Thx


----------



## rkw

JoshG1217 said:


> Curious if anyone has used a similar adapter that also includes ANC. Since ANC is just microphone and software dependent (as I understand it), seems it could be added to Es100 with a firmware update


For ANC to work properly, microphones need to be positioned at each ear.


----------



## JoshG1217

Oh, got it.


----------



## Hifihedgehog (Mar 18, 2019)

For those with Windows laptops that have Intel Wi-Fi cards, here is a quick and simple driver package (compliments of Dell) that provides Apt-X support. I stumbled on this in Reddit a few months ago and it turns out that since Intel has changed little in their Bluetooth stack, this custom Apt-X driver is compatible with most if not all of Intel’s Wi-Fi cards that have been released over the last few years. I have confirmed it to work on Windows 10 with my Intel 9260 Wi-Fi card.

Source:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/intel-aptx-driver-download.794032/


----------



## Jearly410 (Mar 18, 2019)

Hifihedgehog said:


> For those with Windows laptops that have Intel Wi-Fi cards, here is a quick and simple driver package (compliments of Dell) that provides Apt-X support. I stumbled on this in Reddit a few months ago and it turns out that since Intel has changed little in their Bluetooth stack, this custom Apt-X driver is compatible with most if not all of Intel’s Wi-Fi cards that have been released over the last few years. I have confirmed it to work on Windows 10 with my Intel 9260 Wi-Fi card.
> 
> Source:
> 
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/intel-aptx-driver-download.794032/


Gona give this a try later. Thanks!

Edit: Works perfectly on Windows 10 with the x370 taichi motherboard.


----------



## mhoopes

Hifihedgehog said:


> For those with Windows laptops that have Intel Wi-Fi cards, here is a quick and simple driver package (compliments of Dell) that provides Apt-X support. I stumbled on this in Reddit a few months ago and it turns out that since Intel has changed little in their Bluetooth stack, this custom Apt-X driver is compatible with most if not all of Intel’s Wi-Fi cards that have been released over the last few years. I have confirmed it to work on Windows 10 with my Intel 9260 Wi-Fi card.
> 
> Source:
> 
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/intel-aptx-driver-download.794032/


It works for my integrated Intel AC 8265 Bluetooth audio in my Lenovo Yoga 720.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

Hifihedgehog said:


> For those with Windows laptops that have Intel Wi-Fi cards, here is a quick and simple driver package (compliments of Dell) that provides Apt-X support. I stumbled on this in Reddit a few months ago and it turns out that since Intel has changed little in their Bluetooth stack, this custom Apt-X driver is compatible with most if not all of Intel’s Wi-Fi cards that have been released over the last few years. I have confirmed it to work on Windows 10 with my Intel 9260 Wi-Fi card.
> 
> Source:
> 
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/intel-aptx-driver-download.794032/





Jearly410 said:


> Gona give this a try later. Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Works perfectly on Windows 10 with the x370 taichi motherboard.


Thanks @Hifihedgehog, nice find!
I don’t even have to test it since I have the same MB as @Jearly410 - take a Taichi high five 
Opens up interesting possibilities since my desktop dac/amp supports aptX, mmmmh...


----------



## Jearly410

monsieurfromag3 said:


> Thanks @Hifihedgehog, nice find!
> I don’t even have to test it since I have the same MB as @Jearly410 - take a Taichi high five
> Opens up interesting possibilities since my desktop dac/amp supports aptX, mmmmh...


I used this (Network_Application_100J9_WN32_17.1.1530.31_A00) file specifically. Didn't try the other since it worked.


----------



## Hifihedgehog (Mar 20, 2019)

Pro tip: You can easily upgrade the Wi-Fi cards in many of these motherboards (those on many laptops, as long as the cards are whitelisted, and practically all desktops) since they use standardized PCIe M.2 Key E M.2 2230 Wi-Fi cards. I upgraded my ASUS ROG STRIX X470-I GAMING from a Realtek generic economy model to the Intel Wireless-AC 9260 card. You can purchase them for around $19.99 on Amazon such as at this product page:

https://www.amazon.com/Intel-Wireless-Ac-9260-2230-Gigabit/dp/B079QH5KW1/


----------



## Hifihedgehog

Just a quick question: Why hasn't Radsone yet brought 24-bit USB audio support for the ES100 to Windows? Host devices definitely aren't a roadblock from a strictly hardware perspective. In fact, macOS-based Hackintosh instantly enabled 24-bit audio over USB. If they could just release a Windows driver or a firmware update to enable this, it would be a huge win for everyone.


----------



## mhoopes

Hifihedgehog said:


> Just a quick question: Why hasn't Radsone yet brought 24-bit USB audio support for the ES100 to Windows? Host devices definitely aren't a roadblock from a strictly hardware perspective. In fact, macOS-based Hackintosh instantly enabled 24-bit audio over USB. If they could just release a Windows driver or a firmware update to enable this, it would be a huge win for everyone.


I think it has to do with USB Audio 1.0 support in the CSR8675 SoC. 24-bit for macOS was a bit of a workaround, according to Radsone.

I don’t personally need 24-bit USB support, but it would enable better third-party AudioPrecision test routines that could help quantify this device’s raw performance.


----------



## Hifihedgehog (Mar 21, 2019)

I really wish that they would change the crossfeed implementation to the Meier crossfeed that Foobar2000 uses. The current algorithm sounds off and I would greatly prefer having a crossfeed instead of having to always enable one by selecting software that explicitly features it like MPC-HC and Foobar2000 Mobile. That all said, with all potentially damaging sound processing bells and whistles like DCT and crossfeed disable, though, sound quality of this amp/DAC combo itself is amazing. The ES100 is basically a grown-up, level-upped Sansa Clip for our modern age of smartphones, tablets and other Bluetooth and USB-equipped devices.


----------



## petrovsky13

Hi folks,

Any chance this works as Bluetooth receiver and then providing the digital signal output to the other non-Bluetooth dac via the cable (like pass through)?


----------



## rkw (Mar 21, 2019)

petrovsky13 said:


> Any chance this works as Bluetooth receiver and then providing the digital signal output to the other non-Bluetooth dac via the cable (like pass through)?


ES100 has no digital outputs.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse (Mar 21, 2019)

It may not be possible, but the one thing remaining on my Earstudio wishlist would to be able to adjust it's analog volume level from my phones hardware buttons. No screen needed nor do I need to be close to the actual unit when hooked up through my home stereo. Happy with the weight, button layout and clip. Just that one added feature(ok maybe windows 24bit as well) would go a long way in improving my usage scenario. 15 months in, still in love.

Anyone with 2 units:Have you tried a dual Earstudio, multizone or 4.0 surround bluetooth setup with voicemeeter? Curious to know if the audio delay adjustment is needed when outputting two simultaneous ES instances. Come to think of it I could just borrow my buds ES to test..


----------



## zolom (Mar 26, 2019)

A while ago,  I did ask if there is a possibility to add a functionalty to turn off the ES100, after no input signal was detected.  This functionalty could be selectable via the app.  No respobse yet from Radsone.
Does a Radsone rep.  participate in this forum? 
Thanks.


----------



## Thomas-

zolom said:


> A while ago,  I did ask if there is a possibility to add a functionalty to turn off the ES100, after no input signal was detected.  This functionalty could be selectable via the app.  No respobse yet from Radsone.
> Does a Radsone rep.  participate in this forum?
> Thanks.



I have the same question... I was hoping to be able to listen to ambient sound even when audio is paused!

I hate having to remove my in-ears and break the seal when I want to hear what someone has to say. If I long press forward to listen to ambient sound only I will miss parts of the audiobook I'm listening to.

Unfortunately Radsone doesn't seem to be active in this thread.

Brgds... /Thomas


----------



## mhoopes

Thomas- said:


> I have the same question... I was hoping to be able to listen to ambient sound even when audio is paused!
> 
> I hate having to remove my in-ears and break the seal when I want to hear what someone has to say. If I long press forward to listen to ambient sound only I will miss parts of the audiobook I'm listening to.
> 
> ...


Thomas, this is something I could use every day. I'd like a medium-duration press to pause music and activate Ambient Sound, simultaneously. A short press could deactivate Ambient Sound, and resume playing. I have little use for Ambient Sound while music is playing; if I needed that, I'd use open-back earphones.

@wslee used to be very active (175 postings) on this forum. The last post from him was 2018-07-02. The last I've heard about the situation was in Post #1735 from a moderator.


----------



## redrol

I see quite a few people own LG v20/30/40 G7 phones and the ES100.  I have the G7.  Can any give their opinions about the ES100 vs LGs sound?


----------



## monsieurfromag3

redrol said:


> I see quite a few people own LG v20/30/40 G7 phones and the ES100.  I have the G7.  Can any give their opinions about the ES100 vs LGs sound?


The V30 is tuned for clarity, and especially brilliant in the higher registers; it’s quite “sparkly” as they say - although the bass is great too and hits incredibly hard with my IMR R1. It’s not a fatiguing sound but quite forward. The ES100 rather goes for smoothness, it’s not as impressive technically but still unbelievable for the size and price, and more relaxed.


----------



## skeptical

redrol said:


> I see quite a few people own LG v20/30/40 G7 phones and the ES100.  I have the G7.  Can any give their opinions about the ES100 vs LGs sound?


i have v30 .  The sound out of es100 (Ldac 990kbits) is like 90% compare with quad dac of v30 in aux mode . You lose on stage and resolution on highs 10% but you gain on bass impact, sound volume altogether . There is no need any more to bother with triggering high impedance mode.


----------



## benoe

mhoopes said:


> @wslee used to be very active (175 postings) on this forum. The last post from him was 2018-07-02. The last I've heard about the situation was in Post #1735 from a moderator.



At least the company seems to be active: they have changed their logo on their web and facebook page.


----------



## kakaworu

Got my ES100 last week. This is one of my carrying solution:





3D PRINTED WIRE-HIDING NECKBAND


----------



## Ocelitgol

kakaworu said:


> Got my ES100 last week. This is one of my carrying solution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice design 
I personally just clip it to my necklace or shirt collar with a 40cm wire


----------



## MaxwellDot (Mar 30, 2019)

Received the ES100 two days ago and have not been able to put it down. Such great value for the tiny size and sound quality (and very good battery life for the size). The app that can be used with the ES100 is fantastic, well designed and well thought out (and stable), really allows you to customize the ES100 functionality in more ways than one can imagine.

Perhaps my only slight criticism is the casing seems that it would not withstand a drop on a hard floor and will crack or get seriously damaged etc on the first drop. It would have been nice if they had supplied a silicon protection case, or if they sold a version with aluminum casing (even if it adds USD 10 to the price, would still be worth it). Also as has been frequently mentioned here, the clip looks like it can break after moderate use.


----------



## meringo

a v2 and/or complementary device would be awesome... Aluminum frame, maybe a bit more power, USB C (mostly because I don't have any other cables at this point)


----------



## scotvl

redrol said:


> I see quite a few people own LG v20/30/40 G7 phones and the ES100.  I have the G7.  Can any give their opinions about the ES100 vs LGs sound?


Buy it,  the Kanas Pros sound amazing with both of them and the ldac connection between them is rock solid and efficient on both batteries. Their signatures are close enough that i don't miss one while listening to the other and being able to control the volume and track selection without looking at the phone while on the go or laying in bed in the dark is awesome.
 I also notice that the es100 has a little more headroom, on some tracks my G7 is almost maxed.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart (Apr 2, 2019)

Hyped enough to get myself one. Going to have the earbuds' cable cut short so that the ES100 can stay on my shirt... Right now I put into my pocket, which sure is more comfortable than carry my phone around for music. The sound for sure is an upgrade from my iPhone. Not Mojo level, but the Mojo doesn't feel like nothing in my pocket.


----------



## Rowethren

meringo said:


> a v2 and/or complementary device would be awesome... Aluminum frame, maybe a bit more power, USB C (mostly because I don't have any other cables at this point)



This, plus more distinct buttons would be good.


----------



## kakaworu (Apr 2, 2019)

stormers said:


> Very nice design
> I personally just clip it to my necklace or shirt collar with a 40cm wire


You are right. The best solution for me is building a short cable from a TRN cheapo balanced cable.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

kakaworu said:


> You are right. The best solution for me is building a short cable from a TRN cheapo balanced cable.



Where did you find these shorter variant?


----------



## C_Lindbergh (Apr 3, 2019)

For a V2 i want:

* Better build quality, no more plastic shell
* Better buttons
* Wireless charging (Reverse wireless charging will be the new thing this year)
* LED that works like the BTR3
*  USB C (cmon its 2019)
* Better clip
* Larger battery
* Perhaps a volume knob?

I wouldn't mind paying a bit more than the current V1 if the hardware/build  quality gains are worth it.

in terms of sound I'm not sure if it can be made that much better with the current Bluetooth technology


----------



## mhoopes (Apr 4, 2019)

C_Lindbergh said:


> For a V2 i want:
> 
> * Better build quality, no more plastic shell
> * Better buttons
> ...


That all sounds great, but sounds like a different product, one that you wouldn’t clip on your shirt or get for $100. I want that one to still exist.

No-plastic shell: More expensive. Metallic enclosures compromise reception of internal antennae. See BTR3 vs. µBTR (same radio, different result). Also, an all-metal enclosure would necessitate an external antenna.
Better clip: Yes!
Better buttons: Yes, a bit more protrusion and differentiation.
Larger battery: Heavier, larger, more expensive. 8-10 hrs not enough?
LED: I'm ok with the status quo, but am open to change.
USB-C: Eventually.
Wireless charging: Nice to have, but I wouldn’t pay more for it.
Knob: How about the old jog wheel (like the middle mouse wheel/button)? I miss the Rio Karma ergonomics.

TANSTAAFL


----------



## C_Lindbergh (Apr 4, 2019)

mhoopes said:


> That all sounds great, but sounds like a different product, one that you wouldn’t clip on your shirt or get for $100. I want that one to still exist.
> 
> No-plastic shell: More expensive. Metallic enclosures compromise reception of internal antennae. See BTR3 vs. µBTR (same radio, different result). Also, an all-metal enclosure would necessitate an external antenna.
> Better clip: Yes!
> ...



I didn't mean a metal case, more like an aluminum frame/buttons with glas back/front... Like a top tier smartphone.

8-10 hours is enough most times, but with battery degradation I rather have a bit extra

LED: I really like that the BTR3's LED changes color depending on the BT codec

USB C is a no brainer for any devices released this year and beyond, another micro USB B would be laughable.

Wireless charghing: I didn't think much about wireless charghing until i tried it myself, its so convenient, also with most flagships of 2019 will feature reverse wireless charging, which could be  a life saver on long trips for stuff like BT dac/smart watches/ BT headphones.

I wouldn't mind to pay a bit extra for all these features considering Radsones awesome track record with everything from SQ to firmware updates.

I'm also thinking about an improved ambient mode, like todays BT headphones, but obviously it will be much harder since the mics wont be outside of both ears.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Apr 4, 2019)

Anyone here own a ES100 and LG V30?


----------



## monsieurfromag3

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Anyone here own a ES100 and LG V30?


I do! What did you want to know? If it’s about SQ this is what I wrote on the previous page literally, sorry for the self-quote:


monsieurfromag3 said:


> The V30 is tuned for clarity, and especially brilliant in the higher registers; it’s quite “sparkly” as they say - although the bass is great too and hits incredibly hard with my IMR R1. It’s not a fatiguing sound but quite forward. The ES100 rather goes for smoothness, it’s not as impressive technically but still unbelievable for the size and price, and more relaxed.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

monsieurfromag3 said:


> I do! What did you want to know? If it’s about SQ this is what I wrote on the previous page literally, sorry for the self-quote:


Have you gotten any issues with the V30? LG's track records in the department has not been stellar...

I share the same findings with you on SQ. The ES100 leans more on the relaxing side. In direct comparison with my Hiby R3 I find the R3 to be more analytical.


----------



## ClieOS




----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

monsieurfromag3 said:


> I do! What did you want to know? If it’s about SQ this is what I wrote on the previous page literally, sorry for the self-quote:



Yes In 2.5mm Balanced Mode specifically.

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

WilliamLeonhart said:


> Have you gotten any issues with the V30? LG's track records in the department has not been stellar...
> 
> I share the same findings with you on SQ. The ES100 leans more on the relaxing side. In direct comparison with my Hiby R3 I find the R3 to be more analytical.



No issue whatsoever with the V30+ in 15 months, a good thing since I imported it from Hong Kong so I would have to pay for repairs I think. Software support has been great, integrating the very few things that remained to be integrated such as LDAC support. Well, everything apart from the gain mode switch...

I don't know the Hibys, I sold my Pioneer DAP and have kept away from dedicated DAPs ever since getting the V30 but I'm not surprised by your impression since they went with a Sabre DAC. Not sure what the amp section uses though, those TI amps paired ubiquitously with the 9018 Sabre DACs have gone a long way towards generalizing the notion of the Sabre devices sounding overly bright. The newer Sabre DACs, like the one in the R3, and the associated (or integrated) amps seem better balanced.



TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Yes In 2.5mm Balanced Mode specifically.
> 
> Thanks for the insight.


Ah damn, sorry can't help with that, as all of my gear is swapped constantly between the ES100, the V30 and my 1/4"-jack-only desktop amp, I haven't re-cabled anything to 2.5mm balanced.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Stupid question but any idea if the ES100 Output more Power than the FiiO K3? in Balanced 2.5mm Mode?


----------



## waynes world

ClieOS said:


>



Sweeeet! I presume the smabat (balanced I see) sounds all right off of the es100?


----------



## ClieOS

waynes world said:


> Sweeeet! I presume the smabat (balanced I see) sounds all right off of the es100?



They are excellent together.


----------



## Pricklyears101

kakaworu said:


> You are right. The best solution for me is building a short cable from a TRN cheapo balanced cable.



Nice. I did the same for my EX600. Helps alot especially since my LG V20 only has 5 band eq to tame the treble and eq is disabled when 24bit audio is played. It can connect simultaneously to my mac mini and i can take it out for jogging without worrying about wires all over the place. 

Btw how's this setup in comparison to using the cipher cable if i may ask?


----------



## zeppu08

Anyone tried to compare the 2.5 balance radsone  vs 3.5 SE of btr3 connected to iphone? Is there a difference in sound or will i be still benefiting from the es100 even connected to an iphone? 

Thanks!


----------



## rkw

zeppu08 said:


> Anyone tried to compare the 2.5 balance radsone  vs 3.5 SE of btr3 connected to iphone? Is there a difference in sound or will i be still benefiting from the es100 even connected to an iphone?


They would both connect to an iPhone with AAC Bluetooth. The difference would be in the headphone amp section. The ES100 2.5 balanced output can drive a headphone with much more power. Whether you would gain a benefit from more power depends the headphones. In theory, a balanced circuit also has benefits of lower noise and better channel separation, but these are very subtle.


----------



## zeppu08

rkw said:


> They would both connect to an iPhone with AAC Bluetooth. The difference would be in the headphone amp section. The ES100 2.5 balanced output can drive a headphone with much more power. Whether you would gain a benefit from more power depends the headphones. In theory, a balanced circuit also has benefits of lower noise and better channel separation, but these are very subtle.



Actually will use it with a iems.. just wondering if its worth it to go balance vs btr3’s SE even on AAC on both. Well thanks on your insights.


----------



## redrol

Im interested to know if anyone has an LG G7 and can compare with the ES100 in balanced mode.  THANKS!


----------



## Mouseman

zeppu08 said:


> Actually will use it with a iems.. just wondering if its worth it to go balance vs btr3’s SE even on AAC on both. Well thanks on your insights.


I have both, and I think the ES100 has better sound on the whole, plus the app lets you tweak a lot more. The added power on balanced makes a difference.


----------



## Cerebro (Apr 7, 2019)

Hoping someone has compared these: When using iems that don’t need a lot of power or equalizing, will they sound better with the es100 over Bluetooth or with the Apple lightning 3.5mm dongle using my iPhone XS?


----------



## kakaworu (Apr 7, 2019)

C_Lindbergh said:


> Where did you find these shorter variant?


I trim and re-solder a TRN 8 core cable.



Pricklyears101 said:


> Nice. I did the same for my EX600. Helps alot especially since my LG V20 only has 5 band eq to tame the treble and eq is disabled when 24bit audio is played. It can connect simultaneously to my mac mini and i can take it out for jogging without worrying about wires all over the place.
> 
> Btw how's this setup in comparison to using the cipher cable if i may ask?


I have not really compare the difference. I am pretty sure it sounds off without an EQ and tried to make an EQ that look like the official EQ graph as far as i could. But i am not sure if i was doing it right.





It sounds OK for me.


----------



## Pricklyears101 (Apr 13, 2019)

redrol said:


> Im interested to know if anyone has an LG G7 and can compare with the ES100 in balanced mode.  THANKS!



I have a v20 and I've compared it to other LG phones with ESS quad dacs and they sound similar if not exactly the same and G7 shouldn't be an exception. The v20 with EX600, which is known for forward mids and good separation, with the ES100 balanced out the background details become clearer. That's not to say that there isn't any background detail using the phone to begin with, you'll only notice it when doing an A/B comparison. Anyone using current LG flagship phones shouldn't worry about SQ when using the ES100, as long as you're using LDAC. There is a bigger difference between LDAC vs aptx compared to SE vs BAL out.

To sum it up, G7 SE vs ES100 BAL is neither an upgrade nor a downgrade for sound quality. Besides, the G7 already has 10 band EQ which the v20 doesn't so I don't see it as a necessary purchase for your case tbh, unless you're like me and have a weird setup. Hope it helps!


----------



## Pricklyears101

zeppu08 said:


> Anyone tried to compare the 2.5 balance radsone  vs 3.5 SE of btr3 connected to iphone? Is there a difference in sound or will i be still benefiting from the es100 even connected to an iphone?
> 
> Thanks!



I was also debating on the ES100 vs BTR3 before buying and what sold me on the former was the app which has excellent developer support and is overkill on features and the option to go balanced if one ever needs to. This is an article of a comparison in between the 2:

https://thenextweb.com/plugged/2018...uetooth-to-any-wired-headphones-for-70-bucks/

For ios users, I may be generalizing but since the ES100 is comparable to flagship LG phones, it may or may not be an upgrade depending on your gear. If your hp/iems already sound good out of the box with the lightning dongle, then it's not worth it unless the gear requires customization like mine. Also to note, since most people use tidal/spotify these days, the eq on the app sucks so in this case the es100 definitely helps.

Hope it helps... somehow...


----------



## posnera

Cerebro said:


> Hoping someone has compared these: When using iems that don’t need a lot of power or equalizing, will they sound better with the es100 over Bluetooth or with the Apple lightning 3.5mm dongle using my iPhone XS?



I haven't compared.  Since getting the ES100, I haven't seen the lightning dongle.


----------



## redrol

Pricklyears101 said:


> I have a v20 and I've compared it to other LG phones with ESS quad dacs and they sound similar if not exactly the same and G7 shouldn't be an exception. The v20 with EX600, which is known for forward mids and good separation, with the ES100 balanced out the background details become clearer. That's not to say that there isn't any background detail using the phone to begin with, you'll only notice it when doing an A/B comparison. Anyone using current LG flagship phones shouldn't worry about SQ when using the BT100, as long as you're using LDAC. There is a bigger difference between LDAC vs aptx compared to SE vs BAL out.
> 
> To sum it up, G7 SE vs ES100 BAL is neither an upgrade nor a downgrade for sound quality. Besides, the G7 already has 10 band EQ which the v20 doesn't so I don't see it as a necessary purchase for your case tbh, unless you're like me and have a weird setup. Hope it helps!



Cool.  I do have an issue with the V30 which is I can't pick high gain mode and the KPE need it.  Might need to get the ES100!


----------



## Pricklyears101

redrol said:


> Cool.  I do have an issue with the V30 which is I can't pick high gain mode and the KPE need it.  Might need to get the ES100!



Well there's always the aux mode trick... Easier to implement than the high imp mode trick


----------



## Cerebro

posnera said:


> I haven't compared.  Since getting the ES100, I haven't seen the lightning dongle.



Thanks for replying, maybe someone else has made the switch?


----------



## Pricklyears101

Cerebro said:


> Thanks for replying, maybe someone else has made the switch?



I think i may have an iphone lying around somewhere with the dongle. Will try to do a comparison soon for you.

Anyways on a side note, for those who already have the es100..

I bought the Advanced power pouch for $40 local since it uses micro usb to charge. I can store the iems and the es100 inside with abit of arranging. Total cost is lower than an airpod, lasts longer and definitely sounds better.


----------



## Pricklyears101

Badumm tsss


----------



## Cerebro

Pricklyears101 said:


> I think i may have an iphone lying around somewhere with the dongle. Will try to do a comparison soon for you.
> 
> Anyways on a side note, for those who already have the es100..
> 
> I bought the Advanced power pouch for $40 local since it uses micro usb to charge. I can store the iems and the es100 inside with abit of arranging. Total cost is lower than an airpod, lasts longer and definitely sounds better.



Thanks for taking the time! Looking forward to the results. 

If I’d make the switch to the es100, are there any shorter 3.5mm to 2-pin cables available? Seems a lot more practical than using a longer standard cable.


----------



## Pricklyears101

Cerebro said:


> Thanks for taking the time! Looking forward to the results.
> 
> If I’d make the switch to the es100, are there any shorter 3.5mm to 2-pin cables available? Seems a lot more practical than using a longer standard cable.



Not that I'm aware of, the bt module only comes with the charging cable. So i terminated my stock cables at the y splitter into the 2.5mm balanced for the es100. Yup, definitely more practical only if you're wearing a shirt to clip it to.


----------



## capnjack (Apr 8, 2019)

VE custom cable - Junkosha Silver Litz, 60cm, 2.5mm, mmcx (2 pin available) £20 about 12 months ago.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Cerebro said:


> Thanks for taking the time! Looking forward to the results.
> 
> If I’d make the switch to the es100, *are there any shorter 3.5mm to 2-pin cables available? *Seems a lot more practical than using a longer standard cable.



I believe FiiO makes them but not sure if theres 2-Pin. Another option is custom order from tritonaudiocables , You might find them pricey but I've heard the Quality is Good.


----------



## Cerebro

capnjack said:


> VE custom cable - Junkosha Silver Litz, 60cm, 2.5mm, mmcx (2 pin available) £20 about 12 months ago.





TooPoorForHiFi said:


> I believe FiiO makes them but not sure if theres 2-Pin. Another option is custom order from tritonaudiocables , You might find them pricey but I've heard the Quality is Good.



Good to know there are some options. Although the ones from triton are indeed a bit pricey


----------



## Ocelitgol

what source are you guys using? 
Phone? Flac? Tidal? Spotify or Deezer?


----------



## NWLierly

GPM (so AAC) - I ran a FLAC file through it the other day and was puzzled by the result - hardly extensive testing but it seemed to give it a little trouble. I am really tempted by the Plex Pass / Tidal Hifi bundle, but am rather invested in GPM


----------



## WilliamLeonhart (Apr 9, 2019)

Been quite some time since I last felt this happy about a purchase decision. It truly is the stop gap between SQ and convenience. I have the cable cut short, so the ES stays nicely in my shirt pocket. It feels like nothing, and for sure the shorter cable cause less trouble than the original one.


----------



## meringo

ES100 -> 3M 14lbs wall velcro tape -> Periodic Ni Amp

@DanWiggins The ultimate portable DAC/AMP? Yes. The Answer is yes.


----------



## redrol

Maybe someone can help me with advice but I am actually very concerned about the thing where you aren't supposed to yank the audio jack while the ES100 is playing or you might damage the output channels.
I'd have bought one already if it weren't for this really odd decision.


----------



## Pricklyears101 (Apr 9, 2019)

Cerebro said:


> Thanks for taking the time! Looking forward to the results.



Ok here are the results. And before i begin, this test is highly subjective, cuz i dont have golden ears and ymmv but i try to be as attentive as possible during the process.

Iphone 6 hp out vs iphone 6 dongle out vs iphone 6+es100 vs lg v20.

For some reason, i6 jack out seems a smidge better than dongle out but really insignificant. I6+es100, no loss in sq, no hollow typical bluetooth compressed sound. Even if it's aac, it's good enough, maybe even better than aptx i think. I threw in the v20 just for poops n giggles and of course, we all know how it's gonna go.

Takeaway...
The es100 is not gonna elevate ios users to lgv20 levels of sq. It will however, have very good eq to help out someone who has picky gear and is very anal about their preferred sound sig. Saying that, sq out of an iphone doesn't suck as i thought it would.
It may be of use for someone streaming 16/44 or higher music.  I didn't try mqa, not a tidal guy.
I did try se vs bal out, and in this round, there isnt much of a discernible difference to matter. So there isnt much to miss out if you dont use bal out, unless you have hard to drive stuff.

But i think the main takeaway here, is to get rid of that dongle cuz i hated it immediately and it feels very fragile. No cable strain relief, you will definitely short the connection one day inserting the dongle to the phone, and there goes your day.

Hope this helps


----------



## Pricklyears101 (Apr 9, 2019)

redrol said:


> Maybe someone can help me with advice but I am actually very concerned about the thing where you aren't supposed to yank the audio jack while the ES100 is playing or you might damage the output channels.
> I'd have bought one already if it weren't for this really odd decision.



I wouldn't dare perform that test to give you a piece of mind, sorry mate. My advice is, just be careful, especially with an investment like this.
So far it hasn't happened to me yet and I'm gonna make sure it wont ever happen. Just to be safe


----------



## Mouseman

redrol said:


> Maybe someone can help me with advice but I am actually very concerned about the thing where you aren't supposed to yank the audio jack while the ES100 is playing or you might damage the output channels.
> I'd have bought one already if it weren't for this really odd decision.


The headphone jacks are pretty solid, so I wouldn't worry about accidentally pulling your cable out. I think it would require some effort to do so. So unless you're going to do a lot of hot swapping (and I'm not sure what the use case for that is), I wouldn't be worried. Just buy it, you'll be very happy.

I am also not going to test it out...I love my ES100 too much. I "misplaced" it last week, and almost had a panic attack hoping I hadn't lost it at the airport. Luckily, I found it.


----------



## peter123

meringo said:


> ES100 -> 3M 14lbs wall velcro tape -> Periodic Ni Amp
> 
> @DanWiggins The ultimate portable DAC/AMP? Yes. The Answer is yes.




Hmm, looks like defeating the whole purpose of the ES100 (small and powerful enough for all IEM's and most headphones) to me but as usual YMMV.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi




----------



## meringo (Apr 9, 2019)

It's still a tiny little unit and clippable-- easily half the size of my R6 Pro and 1/4 the weight.... and able to power everything I own. Perfect for me, I suppose.


----------



## rkw

peter123 said:


> Hmm, looks like defeating the whole purpose of the ES100 (small and powerful enough for all IEM's and most headphones)


and double amping, not a good approach.


----------



## meringo (Apr 9, 2019)

rkw said:


> and double amping, not a good approach.



I don't see the problem? the amp(s) in the ES100 is feeding Nickel's 10 kOhm input impedance, so it's doing no current or power - just more voltage gain.

Sorry for upsetting the ES100 community. I won't post any modifications or alternative chains from now on. It's a great device on its own, for sure.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

meringo said:


> I don't see the problem? the amp(s) in the ES100 is feeding Nickel's 10 kOhm input impedance, so it's doing no current or power - just more voltage gain.
> 
> Sorry for upsetting the ES100 community. I won't post any modifications or alternative chains from now on. It's a great device on its own, for sure.


Indeed the Ni was engineered to negate that issue. How does it sound? Compared to the ES100 alone?


----------



## peter123

meringo said:


> It's still a tiny little unit and clippable-- easily half the size of my R6 Pro and 1/4 the weight.... and able to power everything I own. Perfect for me, I suppose.



Yeah, as long as you're happy it's obviously fine. Just out of curiosity, what headphones and IEM's don't you feel the ES100 have enough power for?


----------



## meringo

It brings my dynamic IEMs to life for sure, but the big difference for me was being able to properly drive my full-size cans.

I bought the Ni without wireless intentions, though. It will eventually power my full-size headphones coming out of an Xbox One Controller. The Ni supports mic cables.


----------



## meringo

peter123 said:


> Yeah, as long as you're happy it's obviously fine. Just out of curiosity, what headphones and IEM's don't you feel the ES100 have enough power for?



I think we posted at the same time! see my response to this above. The function was specific.


----------



## peter123 (Apr 9, 2019)

meringo said:


> I think we posted at the same time! see my response to this above. The function was specific.



Ah, I see thanks.

For me the ES100 has enough power for everything I own except the HD800S, HE560 and T50RP. I'm spoiled by the simplicity of the ES100 though so I recently ordered a Chi-Fi Bluetooth receiver that's a lot more powerful than the ES100 (1W@32Ohm but also quite a bit bigger from the pictures). I'm really curious to see how it works out when it arrives but that's probably more relevant in some other thread....


----------



## rkw

meringo said:


> I don't see the problem? the amp(s) in the ES100 is feeding Nickel's 10 kOhm input impedance, so it's doing no current or power - just more voltage gain.


If you're getting good results, go for it! In theory, connecting two amps in serial combines the nonlinearities of both of them. It could work out, but technically the ideal is a single amp that provides enough gain. For power needs, the ES100 has some wiggle room with its 2x and balanced modes.


----------



## Pricklyears101

meringo said:


> I don't see the problem? the amp(s) in the ES100 is feeding Nickel's 10 kOhm input impedance, so it's doing no current or power - just more voltage gain.
> 
> Sorry for upsetting the ES100 community. I won't post any modifications or alternative chains from now on. It's a great device on its own, for sure.



No not upset, just seems counterproductive at first since the es100 is designed to be all in one with enough clean power to drive almost anything and stacking it takes away the small form factor but I'm sure you have your reasons and I hope you're kind enough to share your findings here. Just of curiosity, I'm considering mating the es100 to the oriolus ba300s tube amp with balanced in/out so your findings will certainly help me and some people out there.


----------



## skeptical

meringo said:


> ES100 -> 3M 14lbs wall velcro tape -> Periodic Ni Amp
> 
> @DanWiggins The ultimate portable DAC/AMP? Yes. The Answer is yes.


 Interesting, I was thinking of something similar to increase the battery live and  to get rid of useless wonky clip. Do you know any power bank matching the size?


----------



## meringo (Apr 9, 2019)

skeptical said:


> Interesting, I was thinking of something similar to increase the battery live and  to get rid of useless wonky clip. Do you know any power bank matching the size?



OooOoO you just inspired me.

- I looked on Amazon. There seem to be a number of USB thumbstick sized batteries now for under $20. There also seem to be some credit card length/width options, which might make for a good base and put the ES100 and Ni amp side by side on top of it. Ideas ideas...

- The TRN BT20 charging cable is dual micro-usb. That could be the backbone if routed/secured cleanly.

- That ES100 clip is coming off tonight. I'm out of warranty and will give it a go -- should get rid of some of the extra thickness

We kind of have the framework for a decent small sized DIY DAP. You could adhere the whole unit on a cheap phone case, making it look seamless / just have a thicker phone that's as easy to remove as removing the case.


----------



## skeptical

redrol said:


> Maybe someone can help me with advice but I am actually very concerned about the thing where you aren't supposed to yank the audio jack while the ES100 is playing or you might damage the output channels.
> I'd have bought one already if it weren't for this really odd decision.


I did it once, accidently with 80% volume and nothing happened except a good face palm. Now I'm debating whether can it be charged with quick charge 3.0 A  or not.


----------



## Cerebro

Pricklyears101 said:


> Ok here are the results. And before i begin, this test is highly subjective, cuz i dont have golden ears and ymmv but i try to be as attentive as possible during the process.
> 
> Iphone 6 hp out vs iphone 6 dongle out vs iphone 6+es100 vs lg v20.
> 
> ...



Thanks for testing! Okay so based on your tests the switch from iPhone+dongle to iPhone+ES100 should only be made if the dongle is a nuisance (it is), if you prefer BT connection over a wired connection or if the iems need equalizing or extra power. Right?


----------



## DanWiggins

redrol said:


> Maybe someone can help me with advice but I am actually very concerned about the thing where you aren't supposed to yank the audio jack while the ES100 is playing or you might damage the output channels.
> I'd have bought one already if it weren't for this really odd decision.


Should not be an issue if the ES100 is driving a Nickel, as the Nickel has a 10 kOhm input impedance.  As far as the ES100 is concerned, it's driving basically nothing.  No current spike, nothing to worry about.


----------



## DanWiggins

rkw said:


> and double amping, not a good approach.


Ever listen to a high-end audio system?  Then you've heard a "double amped" system.  When any other device feeds the input of the Nickel, it sees a 10 kOhm load.  That device becomes a preamplifier.  It's providing voltage gain, and maybe some other processing (like the ES100's EQ capability).  But it's no longer supplying any power (3V peak - which is what the ES100 can do - into 10 kOhm means 0.45 mW maximum - it idles at a higher power level).

Double-amping is really a non-issue UNLESS your second amp has a very low input impedance.  But then, it's really not designed as an amplifier, is it (which is supposed to take a small signal and make it a big signal, typically in terms of power which is voltage AND current).

Double-amping, for all the sturm und drang bandied about, is a non-issue.


----------



## Pricklyears101

skeptical said:


> I did it once, accidently with 80% volume and nothing happened except a good face palm. Now I'm debating whether can it be charged with quick charge 3.0 A  or not.



I dont think qc3.0 will work as the qualcomm chip inside is only doing bt transcoding duties and it's not the same as the snapdragon soc found in smartphones.



Cerebro said:


> Thanks for testing! Okay so based on your tests the switch from iPhone+dongle to iPhone+ES100 should only be made if the dongle is a nuisance (it is), if you prefer BT connection over a wired connection or if the iems need equalizing or extra power. Right?



Basically yeah


----------



## docentore

peter123 said:


> Ah, I see thanks.
> 
> For me the ES100 has enough power for everything I own except the HD800S, HE560 and T50RP. I'm spoiled by the simplicity of the ES100 though so I recently ordered a Chi-Fi Bluetooth receiver that's a lot more powerful than the ES100 (1W@32Ohm but also quite a bit bigger from the pictures). I'm really curious to see how it works out when it arrives but that's probably more relevant in some other thread....


Is it the HaaFree / Lusya one?


----------



## peter123

docentore said:


> Is it the HaaFree / Lusya one?



Yes it is, I believe it might be SaoMai branded but that's just a feeling....


----------



## docentore (Apr 10, 2019)

peter123 said:


> Yes it is, I believe it might be SaoMai branded but that's just a feeling....


Cool, interested to hear if its any good.

On another note - please excuse me if this was answered already, but I was wondering if ES100 can drive 2 pairs of headphones at hte same time, you know if I want to share quiet film with missus.


----------



## smorgar

docentore said:


> Cool, interested to hear if its any good.
> 
> On another note - please excuse me if this was answered already, but I was wondering if ES100 can drive 2 pairs of headphones at hte same time, you know if I want to share quiet film with missus.


I have used mine with two pairs of Sennheiser HD25 via Y-splitter from 3,5mm with no problem at all. That would be 75ohm x2.


----------



## zeppu08

Just ordered one today! Hope it will be all good pairing it with an iPhone XS max.


----------



## MaxwellDot (Apr 13, 2019)

Thought I share how I am carrying the ES100 around with me when traveling etc:

- Otterbox Pursuit 20 waterproof and shatter-proof case (they are discontinued but new ones can still be found on eBay)
- Tntor 2500 Mah, credit card sized ultra slim battery (Just got today, from Amazon UK, GBP 12)
- Paired with JH Audio TriFi IEMs (got these shipped from Hong Kong "Lets Go Audio" online store).
- Using SpinFit eartips (Amazon US).
- Reusable Silica gel to protect IEMs from long term humidity damage etc. From Amazon US.

Loving this setup. I am a bit OCD when it comes to protecting my grear from damage/scratches etc, and am happy with the setup I have.

On a related note, anyone knows the capacity of the ES100 battery? Just wondering how many times I can charge the ES100 with the 2500mah battery.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Cool Case!  That Silica Pack just came in the mail for me


----------



## subtec

MaxwellDot said:


> On a related note, anyone knows the capacity of the ES100 battery? Just wondering how many times I can charge the ES100 with the 2500mah battery.


I believe it's 350mAh.


----------



## allaces305

kakaworu said:


> You are right. The best solution for me is building a short cable from a TRN cheapo balanced cable.


OMG that's awesome!!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Ok the first thing to dislike about the es100 for me: I had to use the app to switch between 3.5 and 2.5. Not a game breaker in anyway, but my other device (Hiby R3) doesn’t require me to fo anything


----------



## Pricklyears101

WilliamLeonhart said:


> Ok the first thing to dislike about the es100 for me: I had to use the app to switch between 3.5 and 2.5. Not a game breaker in anyway, but my other device (Hiby R3) doesn’t require me to fo anything



I dont think you need to, unless you're changing the voltage for each output. I alternate between both with no fuss


----------



## rkw (Apr 13, 2019)

WilliamLeonhart said:


> Ok the first thing to dislike about the es100 for me: I had to use the app to switch between 3.5 and 2.5. Not a game breaker in anyway, but my other device (Hiby R3) doesn’t require me to fo anything


It isn't necessary. Radsone says to make sure that nothing is playing while you plug/unplug cables. The lock option in the app is to prevent any problem in case you forget. I keep it unlocked and I just put the player on stop or pause while I switch between 3.5 and 2.5. I've been doing this for the past year without a problem.


----------



## skeptical

Why in the app you can only turn off the device but you can't turn it on there, as well ? 
Is it a glitch or it's supposed to work like that? I'd like very much to avoid using that flimsy power button, it rattles and it doesn't look like will last very long with constant abuse.


----------



## manukmanohar

skeptical said:


> Why in the app you can only turn off the device but you can't turn it on there, as well ?
> Is it a glitch or it's supposed to work like that? I'd like very much to avoid using that flimsy power button, it rattles and it doesn't look like will last very long with constant abuse.



It is supposed to work like that. Because the moment you turn off the device, the bluetooth connection is also terminated (it is a full power off, and not a standby mode, so switched off the entire device) ; so there is no way to remotely control the device.

For me, the power button seems to have held up well, but I face constant struggle with getting it charged (there is some loose connection issue, and only with a certain forced placement, it charges).


----------



## skeptical

manukmanohar said:


> It is supposed to work like that. Because the moment you turn off the device, the bluetooth connection is also terminated (it is a full power off, and not a standby mode, so switched off the entire device) ; so there is no way to remotely control the device.
> 
> For me, the power button seems to have held up well, but I face constant struggle with getting it charged (there is some loose connection issue, and only with a certain forced placement, it charges).


I foreseen charging problems, micro usb always caused me all kinds of problem. I can't wait for the 3rd gen. magnet cable delivery.


----------



## zeppu08

Question guys, i ordered this on amazon on the 11th but til now(14th april) they still havent confirmed or whatsoever.. is it normal?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

manukmanohar said:


> It is supposed to work like that. Because the moment you turn off the device, the bluetooth connection is also terminated (it is a full power off, and not a standby mode, so switched off the entire device) ; so there is no way to remotely control the device.
> 
> For me, the power button seems to have held up well, but I face constant struggle with getting it charged (there is some loose connection issue, and only with a certain forced placement, it charges).


I think you should claim warranty as soon as possible, because with this seemingly small sooner or later your ES will stop charging one day


----------



## rkw

zeppu08 said:


> Question guys, i ordered this on amazon on the 11th but til now(14th april) they still havent confirmed or whatsoever.. is it normal?


Every time you order something from Amazon, you should receive an immediate e-mail confirmation. Verify that your Amazon account has the correct e-mail and check your spam folder. If you log in to your account, the item should be listed in your orders and show status: https://www.amazon.com/gp/your-account/order-history/

If you can't find any record of the order, contact Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/contact-us/


----------



## manukmanohar

WilliamLeonhart said:


> I think you should claim warranty as soon as possible, because with this seemingly small sooner or later your ES will stop charging one day



You're right. But, i stay in India, and sending it back for repair and then getting it back would prove a long and cumbersome process. Having sold my Q5, the ES100 is the only source i have for my IEMs. I'm awaiting Hiby W5 , so that i can at least send them back through friends. (sending it directly via shipping would be quite expensive, unfortunately, especially with the return shipping, I'll most likely have to pay customs, which would mean buying a new one is cheaper overall)


----------



## zeppu08

rkw said:


> Every time you order something from Amazon, you should receive an immediate e-mail confirmation. Verify that your Amazon account has the correct e-mail and check your spam folder. If you log in to your account, the item should be listed in your orders and show status: https://www.amazon.com/gp/your-account/order-history/
> 
> If you can't find any record of the order, contact Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/contact-us/



Thanks will try to contact them.


----------



## mr.karmalicious

still wish this had USB C, but it's a lovely little device . listening now in 24-bit mode out of my macbook!


----------



## Cevisi

Hi i have a question
I got the sxfi amp whit ak4377
Will the es 100 whit dual 4375 be a upgrade in sound quality or downgrade i mean there are 2 chips and the sxfi got ony 1 but a better one

I will pair my phone and dm6

Thanks


----------



## keoki

whats a good length to get a short mmcx cable to use with the ES100? Is 2.5' (76.2cm) too long?


----------



## Pricklyears101

keoki said:


> whats a good length to get a short mmcx cable to use with the ES100? Is 2.5' (76.2cm) too long?



This is what 40cm looks like for your reference. Goes beyond the breast pocket.

Abit of dangling wires when clipped on the collar but still manageable.


----------



## keoki

Pricklyears101 said:


> This is what 40cm looks like for your reference. Goes beyond the breast pocket. Abit of dangling wires when clipped on the collar but still manageable.



Thank you for the image, I'm thinking now that 76.5 cm might be too long (I am having a custom wire being build). If you had a choice, how long would you make it (I understand that it's a personal preference).


----------



## Ocelitgol (Apr 15, 2019)

keoki said:


> Thank you for the image, I'm thinking now that 76.5 cm might be too long (I am having a custom wire being build). If you had a choice, how long would you make it (I understand that it's a personal preference).


40cm is fine if you run it around to the back of your neck 
30cm-35cm is better if wearing in the front and clipping onto the shirt, I think....
Really depends on where you keep ES100. I do phone call a lot so it's on my necklace 

Also, you can use velcro to shorten the long wire. It may come in handy when ran out of battery and need long wire until you can charge it?


----------



## Pricklyears101

keoki said:


> Thank you for the image, I'm thinking now that 76.5 cm might be too long (I am having a custom wire being build). If you had a choice, how long would you make it (I understand that it's a personal preference).



I wouldn't put a definite number to account for the varying heights of different people. For me, as long as i can store the module in my pocket, or clip it on my pocket or collar and still allow for head movements without the wires snagging then I'm fine. It's custom made, so you should be anal about specifications. And the wires should be still light enough to be non microphonic when walking/running.


----------



## Cevisi (Apr 15, 2019)

Pricklyears101 said:


> I wouldn't put a definite number to account for the varying heights of different people. For me, as long as i can store the module in my pocket, or clip it on my pocket or collar and still allow for head movements without the wires snagging then I'm fine. It's custom made, so you should be anal about specifications. And the wires should be still light enough to be non microphonic when walking/running.


so you should be anal about specifications. What does that mean be anal did you write wrong under anal i understand hmm you know


----------



## Pricklyears101 (Apr 15, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> Hi i have a question
> I got the sxfi amp whit ak4377
> Will the es 100 whit dual 4375 be a upgrade in sound quality or downgrade i mean there are 2 chips and the sxfi got ony 1 but a better one
> 
> ...



May not be of much help here as i dont have the sxfi but number of dac chips doesn't necessarily equate to better sq in my honest opinion. Dual dacs however does allow for balanced output which, with the right implementation, does put out better numbers than single ended, which may or may not result in an increased perceived sound quality. But then again, there are some dacs or amps which have worse measured balanced output then single ended. I do check out audiosciencereview site for objective tests out of curiosity.

Bluetooth aac codec input to balanced output vs
Wired usb to single ended output... I guess you can call it a draw? But you have the samsung though. That pairs better with es100 thru LDAC vs AAC if you have alot of hi res songs, but if it's just mp3, AAC is sufficient enough. I guess it all comes down to their extra features that you're looking for, sxfi earmapping for holographic effect vs es100 eq n taking phone calls. I'd love to lend you mine but due to geographic reasons, yeah..

You could also consider the audeze isine cable. It has 2 pin, does eq and takes phone calls, and has better dac/amp vs the iphone dongle. Supposedly improves on the isine out of the box.Might just work with the bgvp. Similarly priced too


----------



## Pricklyears101

Cevisi said:


> so you should be anal about specifications. What does that mean be anal did you write wrong under anal i understand hmm you know



Umm.. Make sure you and the cable maker understood each other thoroughly enough to make a cable which is according to your exact specifications? 

Nothing sexual or of an offensive nature in the use of the word here, just for simplifying stuff


----------



## ClieOS

Shameless plug  - I have a short balanced MMCX cable for the ES100 for sale. Link in my sig.


----------



## benoe

Fyi there is a special promotion with 15% discount on ES100 during the easter period. Check the amazon stores.


----------



## Arunabha Lahiri

How does the es100 compare to fiio q1 mk2? Thank you.


----------



## Mouseman

Arunabha Lahiri said:


> How does the es100 compare to fiio q1 mk2? Thank you.


Sound quality and power of the Es100 is considerably better, and when you add in the software, it's no contest. Since I got my ES100, I have packed the Q1 away.


----------



## Cevisi

Mouseman said:


> Sound quality and power of the Es100 is considerably better, and when you add in the software, it's no contest. Since I got my ES100, I have packed the Q1 away.


Nice too hear i order the es 100 yesterday becouse its on sale in amazon

Question for my english is it 
On sale in amazon 
or
In sale on amazon 
?


----------



## manukmanohar

Cevisi said:


> Nice too hear i order the es 100 yesterday becouse its on sale in amazon
> 
> Question for my english is it
> On sale in amazon
> ...



On sale in Amazon.

Congrats on the purchase!  
I bought another one right now, with the 15% off. Hoping this one will not have the charging issue as with my current one.


----------



## rkw

Cevisi said:


> Question for my english is it
> On sale in amazon
> or
> In sale on amazon
> ?


In the US, we would say "On sale on Amazon". Maybe different in India or UK.
However don't worry, if you use any of the 4 combinations of "in" and "on", people will still understand what you mean.


----------



## Cevisi

rkw said:


> In the US, we would say "On sale on Amazon". Maybe different in India or UK.
> However don't worry, if you use any of the 4 combinations of "in" and "on", people will still understand what you mean.


Yes they understand me but i notice sometimes people don't take me serios when i talk broken englisch


----------



## Cevisi

Is there any difference between getting a real balanced 2.5 cable or using a 3.5 to 2.5 adapter ?


----------



## rkw

rkw said:


> In the US, we would say "On sale on Amazon".


On second thought, the most common phrase in the US would be "On sale *at *Amazon".
"*on* Amazon" is okay but "*in* Amazon" would be unusual here.


----------



## ClieOS

Cevisi said:


> Is there any difference between getting a real balanced 2.5 cable or using a 3.5 to 2.5 adapter ?



An adapter with balanced 2.5mm male plug to single-ended 3.5mm female socket? Or is it a balanced 2.5mm male plug to balanced 3.5mm female socket?

That later is fine to use as everything is still balanced wired regardless of what plug it is. The formal is however not as the singled-ended connection will short circuit the balanced amp inside the ES100. At best it will cause distortion, at worst it might damage the circuit permanently.


----------



## ClieOS

rkw said:


> On second thought, the most common phrase in the US would be "On sale *at *Amazon".
> "*on* Amazon" is okay but "*in* Amazon" would be unusual here.



Really depends on which part of the world you are in


----------



## redrol

Is the ES100 considered a warm or analytical dac?


----------



## Mouseman

redrol said:


> Is the ES100 considered a warm or analytical dac?


I would consider it slightly warm with no EQ and no MSEB, but the great thing is that you can use either or both, so you can tailor the sound however you want. I don't use EQ on it, but I do use the MSEB. I enjoy the results, and it helps me tweak things to sound how I like.


----------



## redrol

I have no idea what MSEB is?


----------



## Pricklyears101

redrol said:


> Is the ES100 considered a warm or analytical dac?



Hey you were at the ex1k thread as well! Hmm i used to buy into the myth that dac chips have sound sigs. I have burr browns, akm & ess. Hate to tell you that they dont and they aren't supposed to contrary to popular belief. Dac chips are just a component in the signal chain, have their specified function, and are not the final determinant in output sound sig. Of course I'm not an amp designer and my comments are highly disputable.

Paired them with ex600 and mdr-1r, sounds not too far off from my lg v20. Of course, ymmv


----------



## Mouseman

redrol said:


> I have no idea what MSEB is?


Sorry, I'm thinking of my R3. The ES100 has several buttons for presets and a really nice EQ section that you can manipulate in the app, and the settings stick with other sources you connect to.


----------



## Ocelitgol

Pricklyears101 said:


> Hey you were at the ex1k thread as well! Hmm i used to buy into the myth that dac chips have sound sigs. I have burr browns, akm & ess. Hate to tell you that they dont and they aren't supposed to contrary to popular belief. Dac chips are just a component in the signal chain, have their specified function, and are not the final determinant in output sound sig. Of course I'm not an amp designer and my comments are highly disputable.
> 
> Paired them with ex600 and mdr-1r, sounds not too far off from my lg v20. Of course, ymmv



That depends, I certainly notice some minor sound difference between ES100 and A&K Jr.; but beside that, I'd take ES100 any day. ES100 makes it so convinient that I longer fret over expensive DAP anymore. There are probably differences in sound between DAPs but whether I can hear it is another story.

I'm always on the go so it would be a pain to keep manually update my music library if I use a DAP, on a phone it's so much easier. Although...I wouldn't object if they make an expensive version of ES100 (better DAC or build or buttons)


----------



## redrol

well OK, I would like something that has tuning for BA and Dynamic sets.  Does that exist?


----------



## rkw (Apr 23, 2019)

redrol said:


> I would like something that has tuning for BA and Dynamic sets.  Does that exist?


Never heard of such a thing. Individual earphones have so many differences between them that generic BA vs dynamic tuning isn't meaningful.


----------



## rkw

assassin10000 said:


> I'm using a Samsung Note 4, snapdragon processor. It does support aptx and *i think ldac too*.


Samsung updates for the Note 4 stopped at Android 6 (Marshmallow). LDAC requires Android 8, which on your phone would involve rooting and installing a custom ROM.


----------



## assassin10000

rkw said:


> Samsung updates for the Note 4 stopped at Android 6 (Marshmallow). LDAC requires Android 8, which on your phone would involve rooting and installing a custom ROM.



My phone is modded to developer edition and rooted. 

P.s. did you mean to respond to me in the earbud thread?


----------



## redrol

I went ahead and ordered the ES100.  Seems fine for running purposes.


----------



## rkw

assassin10000 said:


> P.s. did you mean to respond to me in the earbud thread?


 Ha, yes. I saw my written but not yet submitted response at the bottom, but forgot I had switched between threads in the meantime.


----------



## MariusAB

redrol said:


> I went ahead and ordered the ES100.  Seems fine for running purposes.


Good choice, really good and  my most used music gadget on the go.  With any  my iems it gives really good power and sound. Perhaps not the same level as the best  daps i heard but it is easier and lighter of any of these. So on the go you will take it much often. With it i sometimes think do i really need separate portable dac as i can use phone and only this small bluetooth dac. And really enjoy it's quality. So portability is my priority and that's why es100 is with me all the time .


----------



## DanWiggins

redrol said:


> well OK, I would like something that has tuning for BA and Dynamic sets.  Does that exist?


Curious about this.  What differences do you hear between BA and dynamics?


----------



## redrol

Oh I guess, probably the linearity of the sound.  Dynamics compress at high volumes and BAs just get louder.  And of course the high end resolution is pretty different.


----------



## waynes world

stormers said:


> That depends, I certainly notice some minor sound difference between ES100 and A&K Jr.; but beside that, I'd take ES100 any day. ES100 makes it so convinient that I longer fret over expensive DAP anymore. There are probably differences in sound between DAPs but whether I can hear it is another story.



Yup.



> I'm always on the go so it would be a pain to keep manually update my music library if I use a DAP, on a phone it's so much easier.



Yup again. And a lot less micro-sd cards are required without having a bunch of daps on the go. I'm now happy with a huge card in my phone (and the other streaming services at my disposal).


----------



## Ocelitgol

waynes world said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup again. And a lot less micro-sd cards are required without having a bunch of daps on the go. I'm now happy with a huge card in my phone (and the other streaming services at my disposal).



Yup. Although, I very much prefer local files instead of streaming services. 

Oh, a 1TB microsd card is coming out. A bit expensive but I think the price will drop significantly after a month or two (just like the 512gb ones). Gonna be pure bliss


----------



## skeptical

ClieOS said:


> An adapter with balanced 2.5mm male plug to single-ended 3.5mm female socket? Or is it a balanced 2.5mm male plug to balanced 3.5mm female socket?
> 
> That later is fine to use as everything is still balanced wired regardless of what plug it is. The formal is however not as the singled-ended connection will short circuit the balanced amp inside the ES100. At best it will cause distortion, at worst it might damage the circuit permanently.


Do you have any tested product in mind?


----------



## ClieOS

skeptical said:


> Do you have any tested product in mind?



I build my own cable so I don't really need to use any adapter. But I did build a few balanced-to-single-ended and balanced-to-balanced adapter as well, check out the random build thread link in my sig.



ClieOS said:


> Mod'ed this cable from KZ's new balanced 2.5mm SPC cable - shorten it to about 50cm and reterminated it with Etymotic mmcx connector.
> 
> KZ's cable is quite good in quality and I'll recommend it if you are thinking about modding a cable for your ES100


----------



## Pricklyears101

redrol said:


> well OK, I would like something that has tuning for BA and Dynamic sets.  Does that exist?



https://www.audio-technica.com/cms/accessories/5b0f0f56477cc397/index.html

It's just adjustable output impedance for BA or DD.


----------



## chinmie

Pricklyears101 said:


> https://www.audio-technica.com/cms/accessories/5b0f0f56477cc397/index.html
> 
> It's just adjustable output impedance for BA or DD.



nice sounding too. the only gripe i have with them is the volume steps jumps too far and lacks precision


----------



## DanWiggins

I'm always mystified about variable output impedance options; any impedance between the amplifier and the transducer is a bad thing, as it introduces not just signal loss, but frequency response aberrations, and increased THD.


----------



## ClieOS

Pricklyears101 said:


> It's just adjustable output impedance for BA or DD.



That's a myth. There is only one universal golden rule for headphone amp's output impedance: 1 OHM or less.


----------



## redrol

Pricklyears101 said:


> https://www.audio-technica.com/cms/accessories/5b0f0f56477cc397/index.html
> 
> It's just adjustable output impedance for BA or DD.


Oh  Gah.  Just ordered the es100.  Maybe I'll send it back... I wonder what the switch does technically?


----------



## Cevisi

Hmm is this thing new or why i never heard about


----------



## chinmie

redrol said:


> Oh  Gah.  Just ordered the es100.  Maybe I'll send it back... I wonder what the switch does technically?



between the two, i like the ES100 more. most of my friends who had both of thrm also ended up selling that and keeping the ES100


----------



## redrol

Lol ok noted. Will post a review vs LGs quad Sabre dac


----------



## Lurk650

Cevisi said:


> Hmm is this thing new or why i never heard about


Depends whether or not Dec 2017 is old or not. That's when the first units were delivered from IGG campaign


----------



## BobJS

redrol said:


> Oh  Gah.  Just ordered the es100.  Maybe I'll send it back... I wonder what the switch does technically?



You made the right choice.  Best $100 I ever spent.  I haven't heard the AT unit, but the power specs listed on their web site are at 10% THD ?   The real test is in the listening, but could that be a real number??


----------



## Mouseman

That A-T unit is aluminum, sounds like a design made for bad BT reception. The few reviews I could find seem to back that up, and they also mentioned it was underpowered. For me, the balanced out of the ES100 is a big feature that pretty much no other unit has (at least so far).


----------



## MariusAB

It's a little bit strange that es100 doesn't have the real competitor till this day with balanced out. I think big daps will have also big competition if there is such wireless devices. An bigger brands should more invest in this type of audio gear. Dont know why dont see any alternatives.


----------



## mhoopes (Apr 24, 2019)

redrol said:


> Oh  Gah.  Just ordered the es100.  Maybe I'll send it back... I wonder what the switch does technically?


Relax.  I can tell you that my ES100 is fine with low-impedance BA (low noise floor) and high-impedance dynamic (balanced output voltage can drive 300 Ohms) drivers.

As for switchable impedance levels for dynamic vs. BA...that sounds more like a "because we can" than a "because you need". Usually, you want the highest damping factor you can get (8:1 or better). 1 Ohm isn't a hard-and-fast threshold; the tonal influence of the output impedance depends on the relative impedance of the load (level and/or flatness). You don't need  <1 Ohm to drive a 300 Ohm HD 650. That said, the ES100's Zout is < 1 Ohm.

I've heard that the Campfire Andromeda's tonal balance benefits a bit from higher output impedance (such as found from a cellphone headphone jack), but that's an outlier that can be compensated for by judicious use of EQ.

Speaking of EQ: that's a party trick the ES100 possesses that the A-T can't approach. That will make WAY more of a difference than any of these other proprietary tweaks.


----------



## ClieOS

MariusAB said:


> It's a little bit strange that es100 doesn't have the real competitor till this day with balanced out. I think big daps will have also big competition if there is such wireless devices. An bigger brands should more invest in this type of audio gear. Dont know why dont see any alternatives.



Oh there are already Bluetooth DAC/amp with balanced out, but they are just not under most people's radar: i.e. TempoTec Blue and A&K XB10. TempoTec (a Chinese brand) Blue was released after ES100 - a bit rough on the edge and never quite make it out of China if I might add. The XB10 on the other hand has been in the market since Q4 2016, some 9 months even before Radsone started its Kickstarter campaign for ES100.


----------



## Cevisi

ClieOS said:


> Oh there are already Bluetooth DAC/amp with balanced out, but they are just not under most people's radar: i.e. TempoTec Blue and A&K XB10. TempoTec (a Chinese brand) Blue was released after ES100 - a bit rough on the edge and never quite make it out of China if I might add. The XB10 on the other hand has been in the market since Q4 2016, some 9 months even before Radsone started its Kickstarter campaign for ES100.


Are they better in anyway


----------



## MariusAB

ClieOS said:


> Oh there are already Bluetooth DAC/amp with balanced out, but they are just not under most people's radar: i.e. TempoTec Blue and A&K XB10. TempoTec (a Chinese brand) Blue was released after ES100 - a bit rough on the edge and never quite make it out of China if I might add. The XB10 on the other hand has been in the market since Q4 2016, some 9 months even before Radsone started its Kickstarter campaign for ES100.


Thanks for sharing, it seems that these options wasn't real alternative to es100 after all as it haven't reach big popularity. Tempotec i know as these has few products as dacs. Didn't knew they had such balanced dac. Well something new to me.


----------



## scotvl

redrol said:


> Lol ok noted. Will post a review vs LGs quad Sabre dac


You're gonna love the es100s signature and power with your new IEMs. I'm listening to mine right now with my KPEs over Ldac from the G7 and they pair great together.


----------



## redrol

mhoopes said:


> Relax.  I can tell you that my ES100 is fine with low-impedance BA (low noise floor) and high-impedance dynamic (balanced output voltage can drive 300 Ohms) drivers.
> 
> As for switchable impedance levels for dynamic vs. BA...that sounds more like a "because we can" than a "because you need". Usually, you want the highest damping factor you can get (8:1 or better). 1 Ohm isn't a hard-and-fast threshold; the tonal influence of the output impedance depends on the relative impedance of the load (level and/or flatness). You don't need  <1 Ohm to drive a 300 Ohm HD 650. That said, the ES100's Zout is < 1 Ohm.
> 
> ...



Awesome thanks for that explanation.  Im going to give it a good workout either way, make up my mind that way.


----------



## Cevisi

I got it now is ldac the best quality mine is on aptx how i connect whit ldac on s8+


----------



## Cevisi

Ok got it too ldac sounds better now i like the sound but the bass gets a bit boomy any tips to get the best out of it ? Digital filters oversampling ?
Does 2.5 balanced change alot ? Im using now 3.5

Thanks


----------



## docentore

Folks, I'm having some issues with SQ over USB, I can hear cracks every few seconds. Would this be bad usb connection? I didn't have this problem with other DACs on same ports.


----------



## Cevisi

docentore said:


> Folks, I'm having some issues with SQ over USB, I can hear cracks every few seconds. Would this be bad usb connection? I didn't have this problem with other DACs on same ports.


Can you try it whit another cable or port ?


----------



## docentore

Cevisi said:


> Can you try it whit another cable or port ?


did that already


----------



## redrol

OK i got the ES100 about 2 hours ago.  Went for a run and directly connected my new Lyre Pansy balanced cable to my Moondrop A8s.  I figured out how to get my dumb phone into LDAC 24/96 mode,then hit a fat bass bost in the EQ section. Also used 4x oversampling and the 4th bottom digital filter.  End game instantly.  By that I mean my A8s sounded far far better than the output of my G7 in its highest quality most output mode.. which btw I have to nearly max out to run the a8s at a good volume.

So, this thing aint going anywhere.  It is f'n awesome and I love it instantly.  Its making me think the G7 QUAD OMG SABRE dac isn't all its cracked up to be honestly.


----------



## Ocelitgol

redrol said:


> OK i got the ES100 about 2 hours ago.  Went for a run and directly connected my new Lyre Pansy balanced cable to my Moondrop A8s.  I figured out how to get my dumb phone into LDAC 24/96 mode,then hit a fat bass bost in the EQ section. Also used 4x oversampling and the 4th bottom digital filter.  End game instantly.  By that I mean my A8s sounded far far better than the output of my G7 in its highest quality most output mode.. which btw I have to nearly max out to run the a8s at a good volume.
> 
> So, this thing aint going anywhere.  It is f'n awesome and I love it instantly.  Its making me think the G7 QUAD OMG SABRE dac isn't all its cracked up to be honestly.



Mine stutters when setting on LDAC highest settings mode and it keeps revert back to Best Effort mode.

Also, I've always thought that EQing yourself is better than using the default profiles. It's great that it suits your taste instantly


----------



## redrol

It's got a delicate sound that the quad sabre dac didn't have.  I love it!  For whatever reason my LDAC works at high bitrates no problem.  Even across my whole house.  Im actually very impressed with this little thing.

Im thinking maybe all BA sets have bad synergy with my G7.  I haven't heard anything good out of it on any of them.  Too clinical, too high pitched.


----------



## Cevisi

redrol said:


> It's got a delicate sound that the quad sabre dac didn't have.  I love it!  For whatever reason my LDAC works at high bitrates no problem.  Even across my whole house.  Im actually very impressed with this little thing.
> 
> Im thinking maybe all BA sets have bad synergy with my G7.  I haven't heard anything good out of it on any of them.  Too clinical, too high pitched.


Man same this thing is killer whit every headphone that i use and i was heavy suprised as i connectet whit my car the sound gets 10 times better. I testet the ambient modus yesterday too works great


----------



## scotvl (Apr 25, 2019)

redrol said:


> OK i got the ES100 about 2 hours ago.  Went for a run and directly connected my new Lyre Pansy balanced cable to my Moondrop A8s.  I figured out how to get my dumb phone into LDAC 24/96 mode,then hit a fat bass bost in the EQ section. Also used 4x oversampling and the 4th bottom digital filter.  End game instantly.  By that I mean my A8s sounded far far better than the output of my G7 in its highest quality most output mode.. which btw I have to nearly max out to run the a8s at a good volume.
> 
> So, this thing aint going anywhere.  It is f'n awesome and I love it instantly.  Its making me think the G7 QUAD OMG SABRE dac isn't all its cracked up to be honestly.


Told you you would love it, I know I love mine.
Also it has great synergy with the G7 over ldac, mine never loses connection or skips and they both sip on their batteries powering my IEMs.


----------



## redrol

It's worth a lot more than 100 bux for sure.  Im totally smitten and also because I literally run for hours listening to my iems and it's ideal.  I need to be minimal and it fits perfect.  The sound quality is beyond amazing for the price. Blows away any phone output including the LGs and Samsungs.


----------



## MariusAB

redrol said:


> It's worth a lot more than 100 bux for sure.  Im totally smitten and also because I literally run for hours listening to my iems and it's ideal.  I need to be minimal and it fits perfect.  The sound quality is beyond amazing for the price. Blows away any phone output including the LGs and Samsungs.


Don't know why but it connects to armature iems really perfectly. With my dm6 that are sometimes harsher sounding in treble with es100 it's silky smooth so i mainly listen this way with ldac. They really worth more than its priced. So no wonder that your moondrop a8 sounds nice with it. Good buy.


----------



## skeptical

redrol said:


> It's worth a lot more than 100 bux for sure.  Im totally smitten and also because I literally run for hours listening to my iems and it's ideal.  I need to be minimal and it fits perfect.  The sound quality is beyond amazing for the price. Blows away any phone output including the LGs and Samsungs.


Don't touch Lg, especially v30. Its Ldac is good but not that good as v30 in aux mode.


----------



## scotvl

skeptical said:


> Don't touch Lg, especially v30. Its Ldac is good but not that good as v30 in aux mode.


I can't say that you're wrong because I've never put my G7 or my sons v30 into aux mode to power my IEMs but I've found that the es100 is more resolving spacious and more powerful and dynamic than both of them over single ended 3.5mm and i think that LGs quad dacs sound amazing to begin with.
 How do you put the quad dac into aux mode so I can listen to the difference because I know that the KPEs like some power.


----------



## redrol (Apr 26, 2019)

It's much better than my LG G7 imo.  Subtle but a lot better.  And LDAC has nothing to do with the amp in the thing, its the transport, which is CD quality or better I think.  It's AK vs ESS Sabre.. who wins?  To me AK by a landslide.  Also a lot of higher end DAPs do use the AK DACs as well.


----------



## skeptical

scotvl said:


> I can't say that you're wrong because I've never put my G7 or my sons v30 into aux mode to power my IEMs but I've found that the es100 is more resolving spacious and more powerful and dynamic than both of them over single ended 3.5mm and i think that LGs quad dacs sound amazing to begin with.
> How do you put the quad dac into aux mode so I can listen to the difference because I know that the KPEs like some power.


Congrads, you've been listening all this time with your amp. off and quad dac without the amp means nothing. You need a male3.5mm to female 3.5mm adapter. Turn on your music on your phone , plug in adapter first then headphone jack plug in the adapter female end. Done, you are now in aux mode.


----------



## redrol




----------



## monsieurfromag3

skeptical said:


> Congrads, you've been listening all this time with your amp. off and quad dac without the amp means nothing. You need a male3.5mm to female 3.5mm adapter. Turn on your music on your phone , plug in adapter first then headphone jack plug in the adapter female end. Done, you are now in aux mode.


Fact-checking: on the V30 the Quad DAC is on whenever something is plugged in the jack. Aux mode just outputs double the power vs. the normal “Hi-fi” setting and can indeed be triggered as you suggest. It seems to slightly mess with FR too, which many people like (me included). But it’s not needed for BA iems and other gear similarly easy to drive.



redrol said:


> It's much better than my LG G7 imo.  Subtle but a lot better.  And LDAC has nothing to do with the amp in the thing, its the transport, which is CD quality or better I think.  It's AK vs ESS Sabre.. who wins?  To me AK by a landslide.  Also a lot of higher end DAPs do use the AK DACs as well.


I agree that the ES100 is a worthy contender to the audio section in the LG phones, which is bloody amazing to begin with. I still hold the V30 in slightly higher esteem in general, as an even more precise, rich, detailed, revealing source; which makes it a lousy pairing with balanced armatures! The ES100 makes my extreme-detail monsters, the Nuforce HEM8, immensely more enjoyable than the V30, with which they sound way hot in the highs.


----------



## Pricklyears101 (Apr 26, 2019)

monsieurfromag3 said:


> Fact-checking: on the V30 the Quad DAC is on whenever something is plugged in the jack. Aux mode just outputs double the power vs. the normal “Hi-fi” setting and can indeed be triggered as you suggest. It seems to slightly mess with FR too, which many people like (me included). But it’s not needed for BA iems and other gear similarly easy to drive.
> 
> 
> I agree that the ES100 is a worthy contender to the audio section in the LG phones, which is bloody amazing to begin with. I still hold the V30 in slightly higher esteem in general, as an even more precise, rich, detailed, revealing source; which makes it a lousy pairing with balanced armatures! The ES100 makes my extreme-detail monsters, the Nuforce HEM8, immensely more enjoyable than the V30, with which they sound way hot in the highs.



I second this since i noticed a few other LG users and I'm one as well. At the beginning i thought the LGs would pair well with everything as the specs look really good on paper, but my sony iems dont pair well with them. Both source and drivers are highly regarded, but both have the same sound signature; detailed and revealing. If paired, they sound too analytical for my tastes and takes away the joy of the music. I'm no audiophile, just a casual listener.  And so begin my search to better understand sound signatures and this so-called synergy between daps & drivers many have highlighted before.

This may offend the objective camp, and i do take objective tests seriously as it presents a good reference and a logical explanation of why things are the way they are, but for me my gut feeling is the final determinant in my decision if something sounds good or not, hence subjective but it's fun to learn about new things along the way. 99 bit quads or hexadacs, 999db snr don't give me a boner. Listening to Freddie Mercury or Chris Cornell without any harshness or sibilance, does.


----------



## smorgar

My battery is degrading quite fast now days. In 3.5mm mode with  1x power i get 4-5h playback over aptx-hd. I have had it since the indie gogo campain and use it 2-4h daily so im not dissapointed in this, its normal battery degradation.

So im looking to replace my battery but im not certain what battery to pick, is there a fitting one with more mAh? Has anyone repleaced the battery? What battery did you get?

I found this in alibaba but im not sure about buying batteries from china; https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/OEM-lipo-battery-5-7-20_60707777567.html
This one seems to be for a quadra-copter and the text says 350mAh (same as es100 stock battery) but the image says 300mAh and im very unsure to hit the buttin with import fees to sweden etc...

Specs/marking from the original es100 battery:
SL572035 3,7v
350mAh 1.295Wh
17461

Help please!


----------



## docentore (Apr 26, 2019)

docentore said:


> Folks, I'm having some issues with SQ over USB, I can hear cracks every few seconds. Would this be bad usb connection? I didn't have this problem with other DACs on same ports.



Ok, setting 16bit 44khz in Windows Control Panel > Sound settings resolved the issue.


----------



## Ocelitgol

redrol said:


>


you need a 40cm wire 

I clip it onto my shirt for phone call and gym and pretty much for everything. Very convinient


----------



## Cevisi

Is there a noticeable difference between 2.5 and 3.5


----------



## MariusAB

stormers said:


> you need a 40cm wire
> 
> I clip it onto my shirt for phone call and gym and pretty much for everything. Very convinient


Is there anywhere such wire to buy, has anybody seen it? As the shorter cable could be the best way to use  es100. But as i searched such balanced version it wasn't anywhere. So possibly will need to make it  individually.


----------



## redrol

Pricklyears101 said:


> I second this since i noticed a few other LG users and I'm one as well. At the beginning i thought the LGs would pair well with everything as the specs look really good on paper, but my sony iems dont pair well with them. Both source and drivers are highly regarded, but both have the same sound signature; detailed and revealing. If paired, they sound too analytical for my tastes and takes away the joy of the music. I'm no audiophile, just a casual listener.  And so begin my search to better understand sound signatures and this so-called synergy between daps & drivers many have highlighted before.
> 
> This may offend the objective camp, and i do take objective tests seriously as it presents a good reference and a logical explanation of why things are the way they are, but for me my gut feeling is the final determinant in my decision if something sounds good or not, hence subjective but it's fun to learn about new things along the way. 99 bit quads or hexadacs, 999db snr don't give me a boner. Listening to Freddie Mercury or Chris Cornell without any harshness or sibilance, does.



This is exactly what I was hearing as well.  There is a LARGE difference between treble on the LG vs the ES100.  It's not minor.. I wish i could measure it.  In any case, ES100 loves BA sets (and Sony).


----------



## Ocelitgol

MariusAB said:


> Is there anywhere such wire to buy, has anybody seen it? As the shorter cable could be the best way to use  es100. But as i searched such balanced version it wasn't anywhere. So possibly will need to make it  individually.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fii...ted-Silver-Standard-MMCX-3-5/32930997136.html

Here...I have the 3.5mm one because it was released first. Still waiting for the 2.5mm to get to US Amazon (the 3.5mm is on Amazon)


----------



## MariusAB

stormers said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fii...ted-Silver-Standard-MMCX-3-5/32930997136.html
> 
> Here...I have the 3.5mm one because it was released first. Still waiting for the 2.5mm to get to US Amazon (the 3.5mm is on Amazon)


Thanks a lot, perhaps this is the only one available freely and still no cheaper noname alternatives. Wonder how is the quality with it (sometimes hear some negative comments about fiio cables). But perhaps this one i will get as it looks like the one i searched.


----------



## MariusAB

redrol said:


> This is exactly what I was hearing as well.  There is a LARGE difference between treble on the LG vs the ES100.  It's not minor.. I wish i could measure it.  In any case, ES100 loves BA sets (and Sony).


Exactly, this really loves BA iems as with them i receive the best balanced sound. It smooths out the treble and with es100 i love my dm6 as with other daps it  could be really too hot or harsh in treble. So deeply in love of this dap. And with ldac it's a must for anyone. Sadly  looks like the maker isnt  going to update it soon or i am wrong.


----------



## Ocelitgol

MariusAB said:


> Thanks a lot, perhaps this is the only one available freely and still no cheaper noname alternatives. Wonder how is the quality with it (sometimes hear some negative comments about fiio cables). But perhaps this one i will get as it looks like the one i searched.



Hmm...I've never had problem with Fiio. The cable has good build quality. Just the wire itself might changes color after some usage (I use it for gym as well so maybe that's why). Personally I don't care about the color and the discoloration actually looks kinda...vintage for me. It was gorgeous looking out of the box for under $100 cable. Hope you'll enjoy it as well


----------



## MariusAB

stormers said:


> Hmm...I've never had problem with Fiio. The cable has good build quality. Just the wire itself might changes color after some usage (I use it for gym as well so maybe that's why). Personally I don't care about the color and the discoloration actually looks kinda...vintage for me. It was gorgeous looking out of the box for under $100 cable. Hope you'll enjoy it as well


Yeah coloration is the last thing we should be worried about.as it is silver plated and we all know that where is silver in open  air and even with contact with skin then there is oxidation going on. I have one cheaper cable that changed its colour from silver white to bluish grey white. So i think it should be the same there. But i don't care at all and as if i use it for activities the same as you - portability and good fit is the main things i care an also don't forget sound quality  so you perhaps agree that there is hard to find other such portable, good sounding, balanced wireless dap. Yeah happy i found it.


----------



## peter123

The first balanced cable I ever bought (a couple of years ago) was from FiiO and it was really stiff which made it extremely prone to microphics and quite uncomfortable to use. Hopefully they've improved since then but it was the last FiiO cable for me.


----------



## redrol

OK so I found one weird thing.  Battery levels are all over the place.  It hasn't died on me or anything but i am not that confident it its ability to show me the actual charge. 

Any tips?  Latest firmware came with the thing.


----------



## Cevisi

redrol said:


> OK so I found one weird thing.  Battery levels are all over the place.  It hasn't died on me or anything but i am not that confident it its ability to show me the actual charge.
> 
> Any tips?  Latest firmware came with the thing.


You can see it in the app in first window too center


----------



## redrol

Cevisi said:


> You can see it in the app in first window too center


Yeah I know.  Last night I left it reading about %68.  This morning I look and it says %86 and then i put it to charge and 10 mins later, %100.  What


----------



## keoki

what firmware are you guys on? mines at 1.9.1, is it best to go to the latest 2.0.2? since we're unable to revert, I just want to make sure its ok to update. thanks in advance...


----------



## Mouseman

redrol said:


> Yeah I know.  Last night I left it reading about %68.  This morning I look and it says %86 and then i put it to charge and 10 mins later, %100.  What


Yeah, that's something the company could work on. The battery % in the app seems to not be all that accurate. I wouldn't start worrying until it got down into the 20-30% range, that's when I throw mine on the charger. I choose to overlook it given all the other positives about the device, but it can be irritating.


----------



## redrol

OK as long as its not unique to my unit, no problem.  It's quality is worth it.


----------



## Cevisi

redrol said:


> OK as long as its not unique to my unit, no problem.  It's quality is worth it.


True


----------



## skeptical

smorgar said:


> My battery is degrading quite fast now days. In 3.5mm mode with  1x power i get 4-5h playback over aptx-hd. I have had it since the indie gogo campain and use it 2-4h daily so im not dissapointed in this, its normal battery degradation.
> 
> So im looking to replace my battery but im not certain what battery to pick, is there a fitting one with more mAh? Has anyone repleaced the battery? What battery did you get?
> 
> ...


I second this concern. I had to buy two units in order to be able to listen continuously full 8 hours day.


----------



## ClieOS

ES100 -> short balanced MMCX cable -> 7Hz i-77 (yes, the IEM's brand is indeed called '7Hz').


----------



## Cevisi

ClieOS said:


> ES100 -> short balanced MMCX cable -> 7Hz i-77 (yes, the IEM's brand is indeed called '7Hz').


Nevee heard of7hz how are they


----------



## ClieOS (Apr 27, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> Nevee heard of7hz how are they



7Hz is a fairly new Chinese brand. This is their first model and it is surprisingly good for the basic price of $60. I reckon it can easily compete with IEM double to triple its price. In fact, I think it really gives my $300 Massdrop Plus a good run of it money. It comes with a mid~low range dynamic transducer with nano carbon diaphragm + piezoelectric tweeter configuration.


----------



## chinmie

ClieOS said:


> 7Hz is a fairly new Chinese brand. This is their first model and it is surprisingly good for the basic price of $60. I reckon it can easily compete with IEM double to triple its price. In fact, I think it really gives my $300 Massdrop Plus a good run of it money. It comes with a mid~low range dynamic transducer with nano carbon diaphragm + piezoelectric tweeter configuration.



do they sell on aliexpress yet, or taobao only? also what driver config does it have?


----------



## ClieOS

chinmie said:


> do they sell on aliexpress yet, or taobao only? also what driver config does it have?



As far as I know, Taobao for now. Probably need sometime before Ali sellers pick it up.

As for driver configuration - it is already in the quote?


----------



## chinmie

ClieOS said:


> As far as I know, Taobao for now. Probably need sometime before Ali sellers pick it up.
> 
> As for driver configuration - it is already in the quote?



darn it, please forgive this careless reader


----------



## redrol (Apr 27, 2019)

I just put my ES100 playing all night, Balanced output, about %60 volume.  It's been playing for about 10 hours now.  Not bad.  Battery life says %10 left.

[edit] and it died, took approx 12 hours

that is perfect for a day of running in the mountains!


----------



## JoshG1217

If anyone wants to sell their es100, PM me


----------



## scotvl

redrol said:


> I just put my ES100 playing all night, Balanced output, about %60 volume.  It's been playing for about 10 hours now.  Not bad.  Battery life says %10 left.
> 
> [edit] and it died, took approx 12 hours
> 
> that is perfect for a day of running in the mountains!



I get about 7 to 9 hours of use with KPEs from the 80% battery saver option so 12 hours sounds about right from a 100% charge. Please try a good listening session with your  KPEs with the balanced cable and the es100 and share your thoughts when you get a chance.


----------



## redrol

Sure, I've been stuck loving the A8s with balanced and the ES100.  Next up can be the KPEs.


----------



## Cevisi

My sennheiser momentum iem sounds whit the es100 on 3.5 better then dm6 or beyer dt770 directly plugged into phonejack


----------



## stuck limo

I'm not sure if anyone did a comparison, but can someone do/link a brief comparison of ES100 vs LG V20/30 (or even V40)? I just purchased the ES100 [Monday delivery] to work with my ath-m40x and am wondering what general consensus for ES100 w/ LDAC (single ended) vs V20/30/40 wired (single ended).


----------



## JoshG1217

Anyone compared to


stuck limo said:


> I'm not sure if anyone did a comparison, but can someone do/link a brief comparison of ES100 vs LG V20/30 (or even V40)? I just purchased the ES100 [Monday delivery] to work with my ath-m40x and am wondering what general consensus for ES100 w/ LDAC (single ended) vs V20/30/40 wired (single ended).



I had both v30 and es100. Plugged into v30 sounds better than es100 with LDAC.


----------



## redrol

And I don't agree.  The LG G7 should be a slight upgrade in SQ compared to the V30 and in my opinion the ES100 pretty well destroys it in finesse and overall sound stage.. and power. And EQ.  It surprised me from what other people think.  It's such a non-subtle difference on my high end IEMs.


----------



## zolom (Apr 28, 2019)

*Samsung S10* owners: Playing *LDAC best quality* (909/990 kbs) usually results in choppy sound.
To resolve that issue, disable the LOCATION icon on the Settings pull down menu.

Hope Samsung will rectify that issue, soon.

_saw that on another forum_


----------



## Pricklyears101

redrol said:


> OK as long as its not unique to my unit, no problem.  It's quality is worth it.



Yeah i noticed it on mine as well. I've used battery care mode since the very beginning and noticed 80% to <40% there is a very sharp decline while 20% seems to last forever. Though inaccurate, I have never completely drained the battery during a single use and have always used battery care to prolong battery life. I think it's a firmware bug which is easily fixed in an update and imo not a dealbreaker for everyday use.


----------



## Cerebro

Pricklyears101 said:


> Badumm tsss



I ordered the es100 and am thinking of buying the pouch Pricklyears101 posted earlier or something else to keep a set of iems and the es100 in when not in use. How snug is the fit when you put your iems, cable and es100 in? I don’t want is to be to big of a hassle to put it in or take it out. Also, does it offer any protection or is it not a very rigid pouch? 
As an alternative I found some waterproof containers on AE with foam inside, but that’ll be without an external battery.


----------



## Pricklyears101 (Apr 28, 2019)

Cerebro said:


> I ordered the es100 and am thinking of buying the pouch Pricklyears101 posted earlier or something else to keep a set of iems and the es100 in when not in use. How snug is the fit when you put your iems, cable and es100 in? I don’t want is to be to big of a hassle to put it in or take it out. Also, does it offer any protection or is it not a very rigid pouch?
> As an alternative I found some waterproof containers on AE with foam inside, but that’ll be without an external battery.



It is quite rigid so it protects its contents very well at the expense of not being expandable. I'm not sure about the size of your iems but i have to take some time to sort out the contents when packing everything in before zipping it up so it's not something you can stuff things in without giving it some thought. Sounds like a hassle but i got used to it in time. And the whole size of it if everything fits in is like the size of a smartphone so it's pocket friendly. My only conern is the micro usb charging cable of the charging pouch is quite short and i wished it was a right angle one instead of a straight jack so extra care is needed when in use. Oh yeah I'm using 40cm cables with my iems so i think a standard 1.2m cable is asking too much of it. My advice is if there is a retail store around you, go and see if everything fits before buying. Hope this helps!


----------



## Ckro

Bought the ES100 from Amazon a couple of weeks ago, love this tiny thing!
Much much better than shanling M0 and co.

Love the app also, a very nice feature with the eq.


----------



## Ocelitgol

zolom said:


> *Samsung S10* owners: Playing *LDAC best quality* (909/990 kbs) usually results in choppy sound.
> To resolve that issue, disable the LOCATION icon on the Settings pull down menu.
> 
> Hope Samsung will rectify that issue, soon.
> ...



It doesn't work for me on s8+, probably just S10? 
Also, is there anyway to make the settings stick? When I change the LDAC Mode, turning off the module and reconnecting it, it returns to best effort


----------



## zolom

Here also,  LDAC state has to be set again.  Default mode is 'best effort'.


----------



## Cevisi

I tried it today whwn i set to 909kbs i get the same problem just set it on best avaliable


----------



## Ckro

Have some issues on my side with Huawei P20 pro with ldac, so I stay in aptx hd and I'm not sure I could tell the difference...


----------



## skeptical (Apr 28, 2019)

Ckro said:


> Bought the ES100 from Amazon a couple of weeks ago, love this tiny thing!
> Much much better than shanling M0 and co.
> 
> Love the app also, a very nice feature with the eq.


Interesting, I was debating between these two.  Shanling M0 has some advantages over es100. It can work additionally as a transmitter plus independent DAP,so you can go totally wireless. I don't remember why I decided to go with es100. How es100 is better?


----------



## Cerebro

Pricklyears101 said:


> It is quite rigid so it protects its contents very well at the expense of not being expandable. I'm not sure about the size of your iems but i have to take some time to sort out the contents when packing everything in before zipping it up so it's not something you can stuff things in without giving it some thought. Sounds like a hassle but i got used to it in time. And the whole size of it if everything fits in is like the size of a smartphone so it's pocket friendly. My only conern is the micro usb charging cable of the charging pouch is quite short and i wished it was a right angle one instead of a straight jack so extra care is needed when in use. Oh yeah I'm using 40cm cables with my iems so i think a standard 1.2m cable is asking too much of it. My advice is if there is a retail store around you, go and see if everything fits before buying. Hope this helps!



Thanks, that helps! Unfortunately I think I have to pass on it for now, if only they sold a version that’s a little bigger... it seemed to be the perfect solution. I’ll be using it with a cable that’s 1.2m (maybe later I’ll switch to a shorter version depending on how I end up using the es100) and one of a few different iems (Hifiboy OSV3, ZSN pro, ****)

Does anyone else have a nice way to package the es100, one set of iems and a cable (maybe some extra eartips)?


----------



## Ckro

skeptical said:


> Interesting, I was debating between these two.  Shanling M0 has some advantages over es100. It can work additionally as a transmitter plus independent DAP,so you can go totally wireless. I don't remember why I decided to go with es100. How es100 is better?



I found the M0 quite boring in fact. I prefer my smartphone output with Dolby Atmos over the M0...
With the Radsone, I definitely got an improvement: better staging, deeper bass, definitely more power, and even a 2.5 output.
And I can navigate with my smartphone, much better than M0 screen.


----------



## skeptical

Cerebro said:


> Thanks, that helps! Unfortunately I think I have to pass on it for now, if only they sold a version that’s a little bigger... it seemed to be the perfect solution. I’ll be using it with a cable that’s 1.2m (maybe later I’ll switch to a shorter version depending on how I end up using the es100) and one of a few different iems (Hifiboy OSV3, ZSN pro, ****)
> 
> Does anyone else have a nice way to package the es100, one set of iems and a cable (maybe some extra eartips)?



That is how i deal with mine. You can fit in there 1.2 m cable like i did plus some extra tips. There is no much extra wait, sometimes i carry them around hanging with everything in pouch together. 
I'm sorry for duplicates, I'm posting here pics first time.


----------



## Pricklyears101

skeptical said:


> That is how i deal with mine. You can fit in there 1.2 m cable like i did plus some extra tips. There is no much extra wait, sometimes i carry them around hanging with everything in pouch together.
> I'm sorry for duplicates, I'm posting here pics first time.



Nice woodies btw


----------



## skeptical

Pricklyears101 said:


> Nice woodies btw



Thanks. I picked them mostly because of their form factor and efficiency. These must be the loudest 16 om iem i ever came across but they don't deliver sufficient subbass for me which I crave for.  I'm in the market for new iem's with detachable cables to try on that balanced output but they have to be small footprint and efficient with lot of subbass and clarity. Mission impossible to find some at reasonable price.


----------



## Pricklyears101

skeptical said:


> Thanks. I picked them mostly because of their form factor and efficiency. These must be the loudest 16 om iem i ever came across but they don't deliver sufficient subbass for me which I crave for.  I'm in the market for new iem's with detachable cables to try on that balanced output but they have to be small footprint and efficient with lot of subbass and clarity. Mission impossible to find some at reasonable price.



Easy. Mdr-ex800st with tape mod. There's an extensive thread about it on headfi.


----------



## skeptical

Pricklyears101 said:


> Easy. Mdr-ex800st with tape mod. There's an extensive thread about it on headfi.



I'm following that thread. They are the best contender so far except they really will shine with lots of power and they got a proprietary cable which is hard to find a short balanced one to replace with.


----------



## skeptical

Ckro said:


> I found the M0 quite boring in fact. I prefer my smartphone output with Dolby Atmos over the M0...
> With the Radsone, I definitely got an improvement: better staging, deeper bass, definitely more power, and even a 2.5 output.
> And I can navigate with my smartphone, much better than M0 screen.



The classic,  Jack of all trades and master of none. Thanks body, I new i did choose the right one but M0 still was lingering in my mind, not any more.


----------



## Cerebro

skeptical said:


> That is how i deal with mine. You can fit in there 1.2 m cable like i did plus some extra tips. There is no much extra wait, sometimes i carry them around hanging with everything in pouch together.
> I'm sorry for duplicates, I'm posting here pics first time.



Thanks for posting. I was thinking of something like these for protection when I’m not using them:

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cdkdks8u

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cMYf5HYU

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cG06GMks

But I’m not sure which will fit.


----------



## skeptical

Cerebro said:


> Thanks for posting. I was thinking of something like these for protection when I’m not using them:
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cdkdks8u
> 
> ...



Those look nice but you'll never figure out the right size, it'll be the best to visit a local container store and try on everything you want to fit in there.


----------



## Pricklyears101

Z reviews is up. Funny how he spent 28 mins wetting himself over just the app


----------



## Pricklyears101

Cerebro said:


> Thanks, that helps! Unfortunately I think I have to pass on it for now, if only they sold a version that’s a little bigger... it seemed to be the perfect solution. I’ll be using it with a cable that’s 1.2m (maybe later I’ll switch to a shorter version depending on how I end up using the es100) and one of a few different iems (Hifiboy OSV3, ZSN pro, ****)
> 
> Does anyone else have a nice way to package the es100, one set of iems and a cable (maybe some extra eartips)?



Have a look at this:


stormers said:


> Update on Fiio short cable...looks and feels wonderful and the length is just perfect like others stated. I always clip ES100 onto my necklace and the Fiio cable length is just enough to route the cable behind the ear so everything will be out of the way. Not too long, not too short. Just right (so happy! )
> 
> 
> My portable setup now:
> ...


----------



## waynes world

Pricklyears101 said:


> Z reviews is up. Funny how he spent 28 mins wetting himself over just the app



'Ol Z cracks me up. Huh - I learned a few things about the ES100


----------



## Jearly410

Anyone having issues with buffering? Playing from the iPhone XR, and 6s+, I get drop outs and buffering lag. Just happened out of the blue one day and after resetting the app, reinstalling latest firmware, un-pairing it with all known devices, setting buffer length to 10, 3.5mm and 2.5mm, nothing has fixed it.


----------



## Pricklyears101 (Apr 30, 2019)

Jearly410 said:


> Anyone having issues with buffering? Playing from the iPhone XR, and 6s+, I get drop outs and buffering lag. Just happened out of the blue one day and after resetting the app, reinstalling latest firmware, un-pairing it with all known devices, setting buffer length to 10, 3.5mm and 2.5mm, nothing has fixed it.



If it's simultaneously paired to 2 devices, yeah it happens sometimes. Could be improved upon with another firmware update maybe, but not a dealbreaker for me. Of course the app did warn that it happens in a noisy (rfi, not noise) environment and results may vary. Wierd thing is, when simultaneously paired with my phone(ldac) and desktop pc(aptx), audio from phone never stuttered but it does from the pc so i usually unpair my phone if i want to use it exclusively with my pc. Maybe it's a codec issue, maybe...


----------



## stevenswall (Apr 30, 2019)

Pricklyears101 said:


> Z reviews is up. Funny how he spent 28 mins wetting himself over just the app



I appreciated that... Can't stand when reviews, often with phone ROMs don't go through ALL of the camera, multitasking, video, audio, and settings options, or show the multitasking menu. Call it an "overview" or an "introduction" if it's not going over the unique features.

The 1 ohm or .5 ohm output impedance caught my eye... 16 ohm earphones can change frequency response when some phones have high output impedance, and the OnePlus 3T output impedance has never been published.


----------



## Jearly410

Pricklyears101 said:


> If it's simultaneously paired to 2 devices, yeah it happens sometimes. Could be improved upon with another firmware update maybe, but not a dealbreaker for me. Of course the app did warn that it happens in a noisy (rfi, not noise) environment and results may vary. Wierd thing is, when simultaneously paired with my phone(ldac) and desktop pc(aptx), audio from phone never stuttered but it does from the pc so i usually unpair my phone if i want to use it exclusively with my pc. Maybe it's a codec issue, maybe...


I’ll take another look thru all paired devices and see if I missed something.


----------



## Pricklyears101

stevenswall said:


> I appreciated that... Can't stand when reviews, often with phone ROMs don't go through ALL of the camera, multitasking, video, audio, and settings options, or show the multitasking menu. Call it an "overview" or an "introduction" if it's not going over the unique features.
> 
> 
> 
> The 1 ohm or .5 ohm output impedance caught my eye... 16 ohm earphones can change frequency response when some phones have high output impedance, and the OnePlus 3T output impedance has never been published.



Ifi earbuddy/iematch to lower output impedance or dunu impedance adapter to increase iem impedance might help. Some etymotic users use them and they do affect the freq curve


----------



## Pricklyears101

stevenswall said:


> I appreciated that... Can't stand when reviews, often with phone ROMs don't go through ALL of the camera, multitasking, video, audio, and settings options, or show the multitasking menu. Call it an "overview" or an "introduction" if it's not going over the unique features.
> 
> 
> 
> The 1 ohm or .5 ohm output impedance caught my eye... 16 ohm earphones can change frequency response when some phones have high output impedance, and the OnePlus 3T output impedance has never been published.



Ifi earbuddy/iematch to lower output impedance or dunu impedance adapter to increase iem impedance might help. Some etymotic users use them and they do affect the freq curve


----------



## NWLierly

Finally got an OTG cable that works for my Pixel 3 to the ES - I can finally stop being that guy on flights who pretends that turning Bluetooth back on is allowed

I am not sure what was wrong with the cables I'd tried before, anyone know what specs these cables are supposed to be? This one just seemed to work...


----------



## Mouseman

NWLierly said:


> Finally got an OTG cable that works for my Pixel 3 to the ES - I can finally stop being that guy on flights who pretends that turning Bluetooth back on is allowed
> 
> I am not sure what was wrong with the cables I'd tried before, anyone know what specs these cables are supposed to be? This one just seemed to work...


You're in the US? If so, most airlines and the FAA allow short range Bluetooth on airplanes, and have for quite some time. 
https://www.faa.gov/news/press_releases/news_story.cfm?newsId=15254


----------



## chinmie

Pricklyears101 said:


> Z reviews is up. Funny how he spent 28 mins wetting himself over just the app



understandable. the ES100 app is a pure tweaker's delight. just the fact they put in an app in the first place is nice, the tweakability make it an overall great product and puts competitors to shame.
and anyone who have the product since early indiegogo times would testify how great of a support Radsone puts out to their product and paying customers


----------



## waynes world

For a period of time, the samsung email app on my Galaxy S7 Edge was not retrieving emails. I finally figured out that it was because the device was full, and once I cleared off some photos etc, my emails started working.

Now that I think about it, around the same time my ES100 was randomly disconnecting from my phone (for a few days), but everything seems to be fine now, seemingly also since I cleared up some space on my phone.

I'm not sure if these things are connected, but maybe they are? Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Jearly410

I seem to have solved my issues with buffering/skipping... drum roll please.......

Doing the factory reset (holding 4 buttons, NOT the reset button in-app) has so-far fixed all the problems. 

Now I'm curious about how it happened. Is there internal memory that "accidentally" stored data? I wonder if the device was trying to write over old data and had to delete old data and had an i/o bottleneck.

Any thoughts?


----------



## klaberte (May 1, 2019)

[deleted]


----------



## DiederickFritz

Can the es100 support usb out? I wish to connect a bluetooth receiver to my hq dac to improve the sq, but I’m not sure if bluetooth audio works like that...


----------



## chinmie

DiederickFritz said:


> Can the es100 support usb out? I wish to connect a bluetooth receiver to my hq dac to improve the sq, but I’m not sure if bluetooth audio works like that...



it doesn't. maybe just use the audio output as line level output (dime the volume to maximum) would work better.


----------



## DiederickFritz

chinmie said:


> it doesn't. maybe just use the audio output as line level output (dime the volume to maximum) would work better.


Ideally that would be convenient, but I prefer not to have any coloration from the ES100 dac. Any suggestions for a bluetooth receiver with a digital out?


----------



## waynes world

Radsone + toilet bowl + bowl of rice = Whew!


----------



## rkw

DiederickFritz said:


> Ideally that would be convenient, but I prefer not to have any coloration from the ES100 dac. Any suggestions for a bluetooth receiver with a digital out?


What is your source? There should be better options to stream to your DAC than compressing and transcoding through a Bluetooth codec.


----------



## DiederickFritz

rkw said:


> What is your source? There should be better options to stream to your DAC than compressing and transcoding through a Bluetooth codec.


You’re right. Ima just buy a lgv40 and be done with it


----------



## chinmie

waynes world said:


> Radsone + toilet bowl + bowl of rice = Whew!



is it after or before flush situation?


----------



## Pricklyears101 (May 2, 2019)

DiederickFritz said:


> Ideally that would be convenient, but I prefer not to have any coloration from the ES100 dac. Any suggestions for a bluetooth receiver with a digital out?



Audioengine and Arcam makes some if i remember, but they dont have LDAC. Why not use Airport express or chromecast audio instead? I think they are roon ready as well. Wifi has better range and data transfer rates and you don't get annoying phone notification sounds interrupting your listening


----------



## Lurk650

waynes world said:


> Radsone + toilet bowl + bowl of rice = Whew!


Washed my 2015 Mazda key fob the other night, didn't even phase it.


----------



## Jayden16

When the ES100 is connected via LDAC, can the sample rate and bit depth be changed directly through the app? Or do you still need to dig through the developer settings to change them?


----------



## silverfishla (May 3, 2019)

DiederickFritz said:


> Can the es100 support usb out? I wish to connect a bluetooth receiver to my hq dac to improve the sq, but I’m not sure if bluetooth audio works like that...


Look up Tempotec Variations V1 on Ali.  I ordered one this week.  It says that it is a bluetooth DAC when connected to a USB device.  Has LDAC and APTX (maybe. Says it will with a firmware update but who knows).  Says it’s two way, but what ?  Still, I’m not quite sure what it will do since I don’t have it yet.  It’s like a transport only with Bluetooth capabilities.  I thought it was interesting enough to give it a try.  $89


----------



## waynes world

silverfishla said:


> Look up Tempotec Variations V1 on Ali.  I ordered one this week.  It says that it is a bluetooth DAC when connected to a USB device.  Has LDAC and APTX (maybe. Says it will with a firmware update but who knows).  Says it’s two way, but what ?  Still, I’m not quite sure what it will do since I don’t have it yet.  It’s like a transport only with Bluetooth capabilities.  I thought it was interesting enough to give it a try.  $89



Does it not have a headphone jack? It says "WITHOUT analog output".


----------



## silverfishla (May 3, 2019)

waynes world said:


> Does it not have a headphone jack? It says "WITHOUT analog output".


No headphone jack.  Just outputs like usb, coaxial.  Purely a transport and Bluetooth throw.  With dual MicroSD slots 256gb x 2.
Hiby Link to control by phone, MSEB to tweak sound.  Made by the company that makes Hidizs stuff.  It’s like a DAP that doesn’t P.


----------



## serwei

Hi folks!

Is anyone using this with a MrSpeakers Aeon Flow?
Also, any leads for decently priced balanced cables?

Thanks!


----------



## ClieOS

One for norm and one for Ety, both are balanced and both are sweet.


----------



## skeptical

ClieOS said:


> One for norm and one for Ety, both are balanced and both are sweet.



I just saw in your signicher Elecom EHP-SH1000. A serious contender for a basshead two dd 12.5mm+11.6mm, Wow that's a good find. Do you have any review how they perform with es100 ?


----------



## DiederickFritz

Has anyone compared the es100 to the audiolab m dac nano? Is the mdac worth the extra money?


----------



## C_Lindbergh

DiederickFritz said:


> Has anyone compared the es100 to the audiolab m dac nano? Is the mdac worth the extra money?



Hmm seems to have both upsides and downsides compared to the Es100

It's looks better designed, including a volume wheel.
Also wireless charghing

BUT  only 6 hours of battery life in the "enchanted mode"...

Just give me the ES100 but with an awesome design! Including wireless charging.


----------



## DiederickFritz

Hmm... I do like some nice wheels, but how’s the enhanced mode (aptx or aac) vs es100 (aptxhd)?


----------



## C_Lindbergh (May 4, 2019)

DiederickFritz said:


> Hmm... I do like some nice wheels, but how’s the enhanced mode (aptx or aac) vs es100 (aptxhd)?



I read a review that says its closes the gap a lot, but not quite there. The major downside is the 6 hours battery life in the enchanted mode.... Imagine that after 1-2 years of battery degradation 

But I do love their design approach, having a clean device without a clip, but with a included leather pouch with a clip. Also a single wheel that functions both as volume management and skip/back. 

Along with wireless charging.


----------



## DiederickFritz

C_Lindbergh said:


> I read a review that says its closes the gap a lot, but not quite there. The major downside is the 6 hours battery life in the enchanted mode.... Imagine that after 1-2 years of battery degradation


Hmm...how bout with aac (mdac nano vs es100)? I only plan to use Apple Music when on the go


----------



## ClieOS

skeptical said:


> I just saw in your signicher Elecom EHP-SH1000. A serious contender for a basshead two dd 12.5mm+11.6mm, Wow that's a good find. Do you have any review how they perform with es100 ?



Didn't wrote any review about it, but it is my default 'fun' IEM to listen to these days. The only advice I'll give is that you will need to change the stock eartips as those really hinder the IEM performance. With the right eartips, this thing really rocks.


----------



## abm0

redrol said:


> LDAC has nothing to do with the amp in the thing, its the transport, which is CD quality or better I think.


It's CD quality or worse. It only gets up to CD quality (lossless) if you fiddle with the settings in your source device to force it to operate at 16-bit / 44.1 kHz / 990kbps (on Android 8 this is hidden in Developer Settings and has to be redone after every reconnect, not sure if Pie has made it any more accessible). Otherwise you will be getting lossy compression and lower than CD quality, with any other settings, including the default 32/96/adaptive-bitrate.


----------



## redrol (May 5, 2019)

My LDAC connects at 96khz 32bit samples every time without screwing around with anything.  It may be lossy but at that point, thats so far above CD quality it shouldn't do anything in the audible region.

LG G7 if it matters.  The only phones that actually sets LDAC to highest quality every time.


----------



## abm0 (May 5, 2019)

redrol said:


> My LDAC connects at 96khz 32bit samples every time without screwing around with anything.  It may be lossy but at that point, thats so far above CD quality it shouldn't do anything in the audible region.


Above CD quality is one thing, audible is another thing. If you just want no audible artifacts then aptX @352kbps and even SBC @328kbps can be enough, through the right DAC/amp (like the ES100 but also similar offerings from FiiO and MPOW can do a good enough job).

If you want CD quality through Bluetooth there is no other solution than LDAC forced@909kbps, 16-bit, 44.1 kHz (with the possible exception of LHDC, but that's not available in phones yet). Everything else has worse than CD audio quality, even LDAC at different settings, including 32/96. In fact, LDAC at 32/96 with adaptive bitrate might take itself down to 330kbps (if you're in a busy Bluetooth environment with bad connection) and then it will measure worse than SBC. See here: https://www.soundguys.com/ldac-ultimate-bluetooth-guide-20026/


----------



## rkw (May 5, 2019)

​


abm0 said:


> LDAC at 32/96 with adaptive bitrate might take itself down to 330kbps (if you're in a busy Bluetooth environment with bad connection) and then it will sound worse *have higher noise floor above 18kHz* than SBC. See here: https://www.soundguys.com/ldac-ultimate-bluetooth-guide-20026/


Fixed it. We need to be precise about what the article actually says. The author was careful about avoiding any judgement about the subjective sound quality of any of the codecs.

In my experience, SBC sounds significantly worse than the others (aptX, AAC, LDAC), even if its measured noise floor is reasonable by comparison.


----------



## abm0 (May 5, 2019)

rkw said:


> Fixed it. We need to be precise about what the article actually says. The author was careful about avoiding any judgement about the subjective sound quality of any of the codecs.


Correct - "measures worse" is not the same as "sounds worse", as I had just pointed out at the beginning of the same post. 

But I don't know where you got the conclusion that "hi-res" LDAC @330kbps is worse than SBC only above 18k. It actually has worse noise right around 10k, which most people can hear all the way into old age, and then it has something that looks like extra harmonic distortion around 13-14k as well. SBC measurement for comparison: https://www.soundguys.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/SBC-Bluetooth-Noise.jpg

Of course, as we know from NwAvGuy and other sources, problems below -85 dB are not audible in the vast majority of real-world listening scenarios, and as such most of what we're seeing on these graphs, even stuff above the "16-bit (no dither)" threshold, is not going to be audible. But even while acknowledging this, the "hi-res" 330kbps LDAC setting still comes out poorly, with that 10k noise rising up as far as -75 dB and becoming possibly audible in very good listening environments (which doesn't happen for SBC anywhere on the spectrum).


----------



## waynes world

ClieOS said:


> Didn't wrote any review about it, but it is my default 'fun' IEM to listen to these days. The only advice I'll give is that you will need to change the stock eartips as those really hinder the IEM performance. With the right eartips, this thing really rocks.



I want those Elecom EHP-SH1000's!

I have some Elecom 3570's "Grand Bass" iems, and I really like them (very fun). Thanks for mentioning the SH1000's.


----------



## ClieOS

abm0 said:


> ....
> 
> But I don't know where you got the conclusion that "hi-res" LDAC @330kbps is worse than SBC only above 18k. It actually has worse noise right around 10k, which most people can hear all the way into old age, and then it has something that looks like extra harmonic distortion around 13-14k as well. SBC measurement for comparison: https://www.soundguys.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/SBC-Bluetooth-Noise.jpg
> 
> Of course, as we know from NwAvGuy and other sources, problems below -85 dB are not audible in the vast majority of real-world listening scenarios, and as such most of what we're seeing on these graphs, even stuff above the "16-bit (no dither)" threshold, is not going to be audible. But even while acknowledging this, the "hi-res" 330kbps LDAC setting still comes out poorly, with that 10k noise rising up as far as -75 dB and becoming possibly audible in very good listening environments (which doesn't happen for SBC anywhere on the spectrum).



The scary bit is that a site can write such a technical report with all the comparison and making a lot of claims without telling us a single bit of testing condition / equipments. I find that very troubling even if the conclusion might be sound.


----------



## abm0

ClieOS said:


> The scary bit is that a site can write such a technical report with all the comparison and making a lot of claims without telling us a single bit of testing condition / equipments. I find that very troubling even if the conclusion might be sound.


It's not that scary, remember this is a test of digital signal -> codec -> digital signal, so the only problem is if they're decoding it with some SoC that also applies DSP functions or effects, and I don't think they were quite as stupid as to include that kind of stuff in the analysis. 
There's one comment reply that sort of addresses this, but no specific equipment is named: "We had a little help from friends in the industry, but no, we use certified devices to perform our tests—no tech cannibalism necessary."


----------



## ClieOS

abm0 said:


> It's not that scary, remember this is a test of digital signal -> codec -> digital signal, so the only problem is if they're decoding it with some SoC that also applies DSP functions or effects, and I don't think they were quite as stupid as to include that kind of stuff in the analysis.
> There's one comment reply that sort of addresses this, but no specific equipment is named: "We had a little help from friends in the industry, but no, we use certified devices to perform our tests—no tech cannibalism necessary."



Any time any analysis without clearly listing testing condition and equipments is scary to me - it reduces credibility even if the test has been conducted perfectly. 

A few years ago a newcomer DAC/amp brand made big splash among HFer community when they published hugely superior data over the competitions, using Audio Precision (AP) audio analyzer no less, but otherwise no real testing condition was mentioned - AP is generally regarded as THE gold standard of testing thus the result must be very creditable, right? Wrong. At least two of the competitors were baffled by how poorly their DAC/amp performed in those published test and they each conducted their own independent tests and finally arrived to the conclusion that their DAC/amp were tested in poor condition (for example, one competition were only able to reproduce the poor result when its battery powered DAC/amp has less than 5% of battery left, just barely able to power on). At the end, no real apology was issud by the newcomer and the whole incident was purposefully fainted out from public eyes. Now I am not implying there are foul play in the LDAC testing, but the basic principal of any scientific testing is repeatablity, otherwise any conclusion that draws from such testing can be merely luck, if not miracle. In order to be able to retest any claim, knowing the test equipment and condition is a must. If not, no third party will be able to repeat what they have tested on the LDAC, nor able to reach the same conclusion they have. Again, I am not saying their conclusion has problem, just how they chose to deliver it that is problematic.


----------



## abm0 (May 6, 2019)

ClieOS said:


> In order to be able to retest any claim, knowing the test equipment and condition is a must. If not, no third party will be able to repeat what they have tested on the LDAC, nor able to reach the same conclusion they have. Again, I am not saying their conclusion has problem, just how they chose to deliver it that is problematic.


Agreed. It's just the best data I've seen so far, beyond Sony's own marketing materials and various users in forums and comment sections going "ehrmagehrd it sounds so much guutttt" without even bothering to understand or tweak the codec's settings, let alone do any blind comparisons.


----------



## Cevisi

Today i played with the pre sets before there was a noticable change. The presets where 31.5 +4db and so there where big changes in db now the presets changed and are relative flat why ?



This is the hip hop preset it was different bigger db+ - then now


----------



## Arunabha Lahiri

Between es100 and btr1k, which one should I choose? Where I live the es100 is 4 times the price of the btr1k. How is the sound of both?


----------



## Arunabha Lahiri

Also how do these Bluetooth dongles compare to wired dongle like dragonfly black?


----------



## ClieOS

Arunabha Lahiri said:


> Between es100 and btr1k, which one should I choose? Where I live the es100 is 4 times the price of the btr1k. How is the sound of both?



ES100's performance is more on the level of BTR3, rather than BTR1K, hence the price difference.


----------



## Pricklyears101

Just curious, has anyone compared the balanced output of this to other balanced amps/daps? Thanks


----------



## Pricklyears101

Cevisi said:


> Today i played with the pre sets before there was a noticable change. The presets where 31.5 +4db and so there where big changes in db now the presets changed and are relative flat why ?
> This is the hip hop preset it was different bigger db+ - then now



If you edit any of the presets it will be your custom preset and you need to save it by press n hold one of one the 4 pre buttons to save your settings else it will revert to the original preset


----------



## Mouseman

Pricklyears101 said:


> Just curious, has anyone compared the balanced output of this to other balanced amps/daps? Thanks


I think the ES100 compares quite favorably to the HiBy R3's balanced output in terms of SQ and power. I have a few other balanced items, but I haven't used them lately enough to remember. I run as many of my IEMs and headphones with balanced cables that I can, and the ES100 has handled all of them extremely well. For its size and price, the ES100 is an amazing piece of equipment.

The only pairing I've found that I don't care for is my AKGs (which I have to run single-ended because of the way they're wired). For those, the ES100 produces acceptable performance, but they need more power to really shine. I do wonder if balanced might change that, but I'm not interested in paying to have them rewired so I run them off more powerful gear.


----------



## Pricklyears101

Mouseman said:


> I think the ES100 compares quite favorably to the HiBy R3's balanced output in terms of SQ and power. I have a few other balanced items, but I haven't used them lately enough to remember. I run as many of my IEMs and headphones with balanced cables that I can, and the ES100 has handled all of them extremely well. For its size and price, the ES100 is an amazing piece of equipment.
> 
> The only pairing I've found that I don't care for is my AKGs (which I have to run single-ended because of the way they're wired). For those, the ES100 produces acceptable performance, but they need more power to really shine. I do wonder if balanced might change that, but I'm not interested in paying to have them rewired so I run them off more powerful gear.



Ah i see. Thanks for your input. I also just came across a post almost a year ago in this thread by someone who compared it with his DP-X1 who said it compared considerably as well. The e100 was my first dip into balanced so I'm curious how it compares to other balanced sources but i guess now it's settled.

Hmm i guess you could rewire the akgs into balanced and try it out? It's cheaper to rewire than to buy another source anyways. Plus the es100 has 2x voltage option for balanced. I didn't try it though as i have no inefficient gear and i never exceed half volume with this bt amp. Heard it powers sennheisers and planars pretty well


----------



## Mouseman

Pricklyears101 said:


> Ah i see. Thanks for your input. I also just came across a post almost a year ago in this thread by someone who compared it with his DP-X1 who said it compared considerably as well. The e100 was my first dip into balanced so I'm curious how it compares to other balanced sources but i guess now it's settled.
> 
> Hmm i guess you could rewire the akgs into balanced and try it out? It's cheaper to rewire than to buy another source anyways. Plus the es100 has 2x voltage option for balanced. I didn't try it though as i have no inefficient gear and i never exceed half volume with this bt amp. Heard it powers sennheisers and planars pretty well


It does power my Sennheiser Jubilees quite well. I listen to them the most, but the AKGs sing when I hook them up to the Burson PlayMate.


----------



## Lurk650

Pricklyears101 said:


> Just curious, has anyone compared the balanced output of this to other balanced amps/daps? Thanks


I pretty much only run balanced aside for my desktop. Balanced depends on the IEM and the user, not really the device circuitry itself in my findings. Using my ZX300 in 4.4 balanced as LDAC receiver and the ES100, of course in LDAC, they both sound great.


----------



## peter123

Pricklyears101 said:


> Just curious, has anyone compared the balanced output of this to other balanced amps/daps? Thanks



Yes....


----------



## peter123

Pricklyears101 said:


> Ah i see. Thanks for your input. I also just came across a post almost a year ago in this thread by someone who compared it with his DP-X1 who said it compared considerably as well. The e100 was my first dip into balanced so I'm curious how it compares to other balanced sources but i guess now it's settled.
> 
> Hmm i guess you could rewire the akgs into balanced and try it out? It's cheaper to rewire than to buy another source anyways. Plus the es100 has 2x voltage option for balanced. I didn't try it though as i have no inefficient gear and i never exceed half volume with this bt amp. Heard it powers sennheisers and planars pretty well



It does not power the HE560, T50RP or HD800S particularly well imo. The HE560 and HD800S are listenable but far from their best, the T50RP doesn't get enough power from it to even reach normal listening levels. The HD58X and HD700 does sound great with it though but the Sennheisers are so different in sound and power needs (as are planars) so I don't really understand how your statement should be understood. Do you think all planars and all Sennheisers sound the same and need the same amount of power?


----------



## Cevisi

peter123 said:


> It does not power the HE560, T50RP or HD800S particularly well imo. The HE560 and HD800S are listenable but far from their best, the T50RP doesn't get enough power from it to even reach normal listening levels. The HD58X and HD700 does sound great with it though but the Sennheisers are so different in sound and power needs (as are planars) so I don't really understand how your statement should be understood. Do you think all planars and all Sennheisers sound the same and need the same amount of power?


My DT770 250ohm does not get enough power too


----------



## Pricklyears101 (May 9, 2019)

peter123 said:


> It does not power the HE560, T50RP or HD800S particularly well imo. The HE560 and HD800S are listenable but far from their best, the T50RP doesn't get enough power from it to even reach normal listening levels. The HD58X and HD700 does sound great with it though but the Sennheisers are so different in sound and power needs (as are planars) so I don't really understand how your statement should be understood. Do you think all planars and all Sennheisers sound the same and need the same amount of power?



Aite my bad should have specified exactly which sennheisers and planars but i was just reading off previous posts so it's someone else's words not mine.

I'm not trying to say that this little thing can power anything on earth, and i know planars generally require more power due to their design and of course they need dedicated amps to sound their best.

Bottom line, it's supposed to be paired with iems for portability and will never beat a dedicated desktop setup but it's balanced out is surprisingly powerful for something so small so im curious about it's limits and that's where user experiences in the community comes in but i guess you cleared that up for everyone so thanks


----------



## serwei

peter123 said:


> It does not power the HE560, T50RP or HD800S particularly well imo. The HE560 and HD800S are listenable but far from their best, the T50RP doesn't get enough power from it to even reach normal listening levels. The HD58X and HD700 does sound great with it though but the Sennheisers are so different in sound and power needs (as are planars) so I don't really understand how your statement should be understood. Do you think all planars and all Sennheisers sound the same and need the same amount of power?



Hi, this is in non-balanced mode?

Still good to know, thanks, was planning to pair ES100 balanced with Aeon Flow Closed...


----------



## peter123

serwei said:


> Hi, this is in non-balanced mode?
> 
> Still good to know, thanks, was planning to pair ES100 balanced with Aeon Flow Closed...



All are balanced except for the T50RP.


----------



## abm0 (May 10, 2019)

I don't know why people imagine "balanced" amps can pull extra power out of some parallel universe. For the same price a "balanced" or SE amp can offer about the same power, depending mostly on the design goals. Just look at the FiiO Q1 mk1 (SE) and mk2 (Bal): they have the same max. power output. "Balanced" headphone amps are not about higher power (like the marketing sometimes suggests), they're about removing the common GND between L and R, and getting better stereo separation (though some of them don't even measure better on crosstalk at the Bal output vs. the SE, at which point you have to wonder what benefit is even left for Bal to be worth it).


----------



## docentore

abm0 said:


> I don't know why people imagine "balanced" amps can pull extra power out of some parallel universe. For the same price a "balanced" or SE amp can offer about the same power, depending mostly on the design goals. Just look at the FiiO Q1 mk1 (SE) and mk2 (Bal): they have the same max. power output. "Balanced" headphone amps are not about higher power (like the marketing sometimes suggests), they're about removing the common GND between L and R, and getting better stereo separation (though some of them don't even measure better on crosstalk at the Bal output vs. the SE, at which point you have to wonder what benefit is even left for Bal to be worth it).


I can tell you why. For 2 reasons:
1. Because each channel has its own amp
2. Tech specs sheet from the manufacturer says so. There is no reason for Radsone, or any other manufacturer in this market, lie on such thing  But seriously, why would they?


----------



## abm0 (May 10, 2019)

docentore said:


> 1. Because each channel has its own amp


Irrelevant. For the same price you can make a "bigger" SE amp instead of two "smaller" ones, and have the same power. You can't get extra power out of magic incantations, it comes from extra hardware that costs more.



> 2. Tech specs sheet from the manufacturer says so.


No it doesn't. Tech specs don't tell you how much power you're getting per dollar. But the marketing sometimes says you're getting more power "because it's balanced". That's mostly false. If you're getting more power it's usually because more expensive components were used, whether it's "balanced" or not. And the ES100 confirms this rule: it's more expensive than competing products that offer less power.


----------



## docentore (May 10, 2019)

abm0 said:


> Irrelevant. For the same price you can make a "bigger" SE amp instead of two "smaller" ones, and have the same power. You can't get extra power out of magic incantations, it comes from extra hardware that costs more.
> 
> 
> No it doesn't. Tech specs don't tell you how much power you're getting per dollar. But the marketing sometimes says you're getting more power "because it's balanced". That's mostly false. If you're getting more power it's usually because more expensive components were used, whether it's "balanced" or not. And the ES100 confirms this rule: it's more expensive than competing products that offer less power.



Please explain what do you understand as "Output RMS power".
You can quote wikipedia if you want 




EDIT: let me put it this way. It doesn't matter whatever the rule re se/bal power channel.
ES100 outputs twist as much power in balanced mode than in single ended.


----------



## abm0

docentore said:


> Please explain what do you understand as "Output RMS power".


It's funny you should ask that and post that exact picture. What does physics say - is power measured in volts or in watts? 



> It doesn't matter whatever the rule re se/bal power channel.
> ES100 outputs twist as much power in balanced mode than in single ended.


It does matter, when people misunderstand that and go around expecting a balanced amp the size of a USB stick to power T50RPs.  That's when it becomes necessary to remind everyone that power correlates with amp price far more than it does with balanced vs. SE architecture.


----------



## gefellmics (May 10, 2019)

One Question about the ES100 App: is there any chance to use one of the many fixed EQ-Settings for another Pre-Set? There are only 4 Presets for Custom-EQ, but I have few more headphones which I would like to use....I don't need all this factory settings.
Any ideas how I can overwrite the factory settings??


----------



## docentore

abm0 said:


> It's funny you should ask that and post that exact picture. What does physics say - is power measured in volts or in watts?


Watts, but to remind you - 
P=V^/R
you have R in load (headphones)


> It does matter, when people misunderstand that and go around expecting a balanced amp the size of a USB stick to power T50RPs.  That's when it becomes necessary to remind everyone that power correlates with amp price far more than it does with balanced vs. SE architecture.


well, no one shoould expect proper power going to T50RP from small dongle, agreed.


----------



## peter123

abm0 said:


> It's funny you should ask that and post that exact picture. What does physics say - is power measured in volts or in watts?
> 
> It does matter, when people misunderstand that and go around expecting a balanced amp the size of a USB stick to power T50RPs.  That's when it becomes necessary to remind everyone that power correlates with amp price far more than it does with balanced vs. SE architecture.



What's your point again, that a single ended amp may output more power than a balanced one? In that case congratulations for bringing us these breaking news.....


----------



## Broquen

abm0 said:


> That's when it becomes necessary to remind everyone that power correlates with amp price far more than it does with balanced vs. SE architecture.



This is not always true. Nowadays less than ever before. ES100 provides more juice than quite others more expensive.


----------



## abm0

Broquen said:


> This is not always true. Nowadays less than ever before. ES100 provides more juice than quite others more expensive.


Of course tech evolves over time, and of course there are exceptions even in the same generation, because the primary influence are the design goals. One could make a DAC/amp for the price of the ES100 with ridiculously low power but with diamond glass covering or whatever, and most of the price would be in the diamond glass.  But the point is in general you shouldn't expect a balanced amp to offer OMG-amazeballs output power compared to everything else in its price class because it just won't. Power stays well correlated to price class, even for balanced amps.

But you have made me curious though: what more expensive devices have less power than the ES100?


----------



## ClieOS

abm0 said:


> But you have made me curious though: what more expensive devices have less power than the ES100?



Plenty of examples can be found on many A&K or Sony's high end DAPs. Under 32ohm load and THD<= 1% condition, AK380 is 66mW (unbalanced) and 8mW (balanced), SP1000 is 28mW (unbalanced) and 42mW (balanced), WM1A/WM1Z is 34mW, and ZX100 is 9mW. In comparison, most higher end (but often cheaper) Chinese DAP can pump out well over 100mW, if not over 200mW under the same condition.


----------



## keoki

Noob question...

Is it possible to save the EQ settings on the es100? Everytime turn off/on the es100, the EQ is at flat and I have to set it again.


----------



## ClieOS

keoki said:


> Noob question...
> 
> Is it possible to save the EQ settings on the es100? Everytime turn off/on the es100, the EQ is at flat and I have to set it again.



Yes, it is possible.

Detail answer can be found > start the EarStudio app, click on top left corner > Manual > UK (open pdf) > score down to [Equalizer Tab]


----------



## arbiter76 (May 11, 2019)

waynes world said:


> For a period of time, the samsung email app on my Galaxy S7 Edge was not retrieving emails. I finally figured out that it was because the device was full, and once I cleared off some photos etc, my emails started working.
> 
> Now that I think about it, around the same time my ES100 was randomly disconnecting from my phone (for a few days), but everything seems to be fine now, seemingly also since I cleared up some space on my phone.
> 
> I'm not sure if these things are connected, but maybe they are? Just throwing it out there.





Jearly410 said:


> I seem to have solved my issues with buffering/skipping... drum roll please.......
> 
> Doing the factory reset (holding 4 buttons, NOT the reset button in-app) has so-far fixed all the problems.
> 
> ...



I have not had any serious issues.  Methinks there might've been a ram problem but Android has handled that fairly well the last 2 or 3 iterations.  Otoh, I think there is a higher probability it could've been an app cache issue.  I have not had cache issues for a long time but find your app info, clear cache, uninstall app to be thorough and reinstall and setup. That has cleared issues for me several times.  I have only had to factory reset phones after rom installs and had app backups so no biggie.


----------



## Jearly410

arbiter76 said:


> I have not had any serious issues.  Methinks there might've been a ram problem but Android has handled that fairly well the last 2 or 3 iterations.  Otoh, I think there is a higher probability it could've been an app cache issue.  I have not had cache issues for a long time but find your app info, clear cache, uninstall app to be thorough and reinstall and setup. That has cleared issues for me several times.  I have only had to factory reset phones after rom installs and had app backups so no biggie.


I’m using an iPhone XR, but if/when the problem happens again I’ll do a complete uninstall/reinstall of the data. 

Another thing that’s been happening is the es100 reboots itself when a 2.5mm cable is plugged in. I’ll have music playing and move the cable/es100 which causes a reboot of the es100. Anyone else?


----------



## niron

Never had this reboot problem whatsoever. And I'm using a 2.5mm cable plugged into my ES100 all the time.


----------



## arbiter76

Jearly410 said:


> I’m using an iPhone XR, but if/when the problem happens again I’ll do a complete uninstall/reinstall of the data.
> 
> Another thing that’s been happening is the es100 reboots itself when a 2.5mm cable is plugged in. I’ll have music playing and move the cable/es100 which causes a reboot of the es100. Anyone else?



I have no idea about iOS if there are issues.  I would try reinstalling firmware and seeing what is stable for you.


----------



## tracyca

I purchased this little gem last night from Amazon for 70 usd new and received it today, I was never a believer of Bluetooth. I was wrong this is a great little device!


----------



## Lurk650

tracyca said:


> I purchased this little gem last night from Amazon for 70 usd new and received it today, I was never a believer of Bluetooth. I was wrong this is a great little device!


BT has made great strides in the past couple years. I also have the new Advanced Sound Model X and they sound awesome for being completely wireless. I had tried some Sound Peats a year or two ago and they were not good at all IMO


----------



## LTDJ

Looks like Amazon UK stopped selling them directly and all 3rd party sellers want twice as much. Is this thing getting replaced/discontinued?


----------



## Matvei

I'm using USB audio player pro.

What should I set the sampling rate to, device native, fixed 44.1 or variable?

I'm using ldac. I don't understand how android processes audio when sending over bluetooth. My device native sample rate is 48


----------



## ClieOS

Matvei said:


> I'm using USB audio player pro.
> 
> What should I set the sampling rate to, device native, fixed 44.1 or variable?
> 
> I'm using ldac. I don't understand how android processes audio when sending over bluetooth. My device native sample rate is 48



That setting should only affect built-in DAC on your smartphone and have no effect on your ES100. Keep it to native.


----------



## Matvei

Clearly that isn't the case.

If you select native, then 24/96 files are down sampled to 48 BEFORE being passed to the OS. What happens after that is anyone's guess, I don't know if it then resamples to 96khz for ldac before bluetooth output?

If you select variable it will send unaltered 96khz to the OS, but normally android will then down sample to 48khz using an algorithm that's inferior to UAPP. Does it still do this when outputting over bluetooth?


----------



## ClieOS (May 14, 2019)

Matvei said:


> Clearly that isn't the case.



According to UAPP developer, variable setting will not resample the files unless they are over 192kHz. So if you suspect Android will resample your music with an inferior 48kHz SRC and rather prefer UAPP to do the job, then you want to set it to native (which UAPP will resample everything to 48kHz (most Android default) first, before sending to Android, thus saving the files being resampled again by Android. But if you suspect Android doesn't resample, then you can keep the file intact with the variable setting. The point is, I know some Android smartphone makers (and some higher end Android DAP makers as well) use their own audio driver and not the standard Android driver, so it is hard to say for sure whether SRC will happen or not.


----------



## Matvei

My phone resamples everything to 48. My question is how does bluetooth output affect this, or does it go through the same stack?


----------



## Moulderine

i hope radstone is working on a new version which uses type c and supports 4.4mm headphones....


----------



## benoe

Omoshai said:


> i hope radstone is working on a new version which uses type c and supports 4.4mm headphones....


I hope Radsone is not giving up on ES100 and will release more firmware updates.


----------



## capnjack

Omoshai said:


> i hope radstone is working on a new version which uses type c and supports 4.4mm headphones....


Surely using a 4.4mm plug would nearly double the size of the device.


----------



## ClieOS

I am in favour of Type-C and 2.5mm socket (just to keep the size reasonable). But I'll suggest a metal shirt clip, all the way down to its pivot and probably the whole back side of the adapter. Plastic body + plastic clip + stress = breakage. Radsone can learn a thing or two from FiiO on this.


----------



## Mouseman

ClieOS said:


> I am in favour of Type-C and 2.5mm socket (just to keep the size reasonable). But I'll suggest a metal shirt clip, all the way down to its pivot and probably the whole back side of the adapter. Plastic body + plastic clip + stress = breakage. Radsone can learn a thing or two from FiiO on this.


I second those suggestions. I don't have any 4.4 gear, so that's not a requirement for me. A better clip is a *must*, and I'd love to get rid of all my micro USB cables, USB C cables are much easier to plug in. I don't need a flashlight to figure out which side is which.

I'd also like better buttons, more tactile and "clickier". I'd also love to see the power button get moved away from the balanced jack so it's easier to use. I use that output almost all the time, so I always have to reach around the headphone plug.


----------



## docentore

What I miss in ES100, which probalbly could be fixed by firmware, is button lock function. Wither physical switch or button combination.


----------



## Marco Angel

Vote on the future es100 v2 with bigger battery! Usb c and for me! Keep the 2.5mm as it should be ultraportable


----------



## waynes world

Marco Angel said:


> Vote on the future es100 v2 with bigger battery! Usb c and for me! Keep the 2.5mm as it should be ultraportable



For me? Mainly:

- stronger clip

- remove "next/prev" button and integrate it into the volume button (long press for next/prev) to avoid confusion.

- make the buttons more prominent (especially the pause button).

- a separate on/off "switch" (as opposed to a button that you have to long press) to allow for faster method of turning off/on

Everything else is already pretty much perfection imo.


----------



## zolom

Please add app controlled functionality to turn the ES100 off if there is no BT sound input for a while.


----------



## manukmanohar (May 16, 2019)

So, I have gone ahead and placed an order for these again, as the current one has the charging issue.

What I would love to have is to be able  toto switch to ambient mode even when no music/sound is playing.

The current feature is very useful, especially for those who have custom IEM's or iem's/maybe closed HP's which do a lot of passive isolation. Would really love it if it is possible to switch to ambient without music playing. (I've configured the ambient mode to be 100% outside environment, so that instead of removing my custom iem everytime, I can just switch to these.


----------



## subtec

Marco Angel said:


> Vote on the future es100 v2 with bigger battery! Usb c and for me! Keep the 2.5mm as it should be ultraportable


I second a larger battery (even at a small size increase). Also aptX Adaptive support, and maybe a lower profile clip.


----------



## rkw

subtec said:


> Also aptX Adaptive support


Way too premature for aptX Adaptive. Even the aptX website doesn't list any current products.


----------



## subtec

rkw said:


> Way too premature for aptX Adaptive. Even the aptX website doesn't list any current products.


I don't see why it's too early if we're wishlisting features for a future product. AptX Adaptive was announced nine months ago, and according to the product brief (pdf) several of Qualcomm's SoCs already support it.


----------



## slapo

I really like the separate buttons for volume control and previous/next track. It's effortless to keep track of where they are and it makes both types of action quick.
I think I could only ask for a somewhat larger battery and a stronger clip.


----------



## rustyvinyl

There's going to be a new model??
Larger battery capacity, better Crossfade ... For me.


----------



## subtec

rustyvinyl said:


> There's going to be a new model??


Right now it's just wishful thinking - Radsone hasn't given any indication of a followup to the ES100 to my knowledge.


----------



## backdrifter

Hi, everyone. I'd really appreciate some help understanding the operation of this thing. I'm using a Galaxy S9 and the Hiby player to play back flac files of my CDs, but this behavior doesn't seem dependent on the player. 

If I have the phone's Bluetooth on and I plug in the ES100 direct through USB, the EarStudio app says I am connected using Bluetooth with LDAC 24/96. Why doesn't it say I am connected through USB?

If I turn off Bluetooth on my phone, the sound cuts out and returns louder and with better quality, but everything on the EarStudio app home screen is grayed out except for source volume. Why doesn't it say it's connected through USB? The volume buttons on the ES100 still work. Under what circumstances will the app show that it is connected via USB?

If I choose "Exclusive HQ USB audio access" on the Hiby player, I get silence. Is this typical?

Thanks for any advice you can offer!


----------



## cesdag

Hi everybody, quick question. Is there any problem to use the 2x balanced mode for earbuds with fairly low impedance? I got the smabat (45ohm) and despite the low impedance they are quite hard to drive and they seem to like the extra voltage. Thanks


----------



## Cevisi

cesdag said:


> Hi everybody, quick question. Is there any problem to use the 2x balanced mode for earbuds with fairly low impedance? I got the smabat (45ohm) and despite the low impedance they are quite hard to drive and they seem to like the extra voltage. Thanks


When its sounds better it is better but it will drain you baterry faster


----------



## scottbrown5271 (May 17, 2019)

_I've had my ES100 for a few months now.  I wanted to see if anyone had created a a good sounding bluetooth receiver and did some searching.  The ES100 popped up so I bought it, hoping I wouldn't have to send it back...  No way, I might even buy another for a spare!

My HD700 has been on a shelf since the pads fell apart and the cable started falling apart as well (Way to go Sennheiser, it is a $1000 toy {$450 from Amazon in my case} rendered useless after a few years by shoddy materials), but the real reason they stayed on the shelf so long is that I ended up hating the sound signature.  So I got to wondering if the ES100 balanced connection would be enough for these cans, and whether the DSP EQ sounded okay or not.  I tend to be a purist and use analog EQ on my other systems that need it (expensive, hard to find, I can only afford diy).  What the heck; I splurged and bought new fenestrated sheepskin pads from Dekoni, and a balanced ChiFi cable.  Another 100 bucks down the black hole if this doesn't work out...  Then I set up the EQ on the ES100 according to the tables from https://github.com/jaakkopasanen/AutoEq/tree/master/results/innerfidelity/sbaf-serious.  A couple of minor tweaks from listening and all was pure bliss!

Okay ES100 has pretty good power output.  The power is enough for most music, and HD700 with EQ is now my favorite headphone when paired with ES100,  I still hate it without EQ.  My MEE P1 really sounds good with ES100, but nowhere near as revealing as the HD700, and way more "polite" if you will.  The HD700 with EQ just reaches out and slaps you upside the head; it is a little too revealing for poorly recorded music.

There was some discussion in this thread about whether ES100 put out more power in balanced mode and I think the consensus was, yeah, twice as much, and I agree if you are talking about voltage.  However there wasn't much discussion about what that means in the real world.  1.1 volts at 32 ohms works out  to about 40mw, and 2.2 volts at 32 ohms is about 150mw (DC calculations).  Not a lot of power either way, and a surprisingly small difference in perceived volume either way as well.  So planars, HD800's, etc., need not apply.  I'm actually shocked at how well the HD700 does with such small amounts of power. Now I need to sort out a DSP solution so I can enjoy these cans on my other systems... probably Roon._


----------



## atticusGoldman

Just got one and holy *** this thing is blowing my mind. Some people said they can hear a difference between bluetooth and wired I can hear none but maybe a slightly more power on tap through usb? That alone would be a amazing alone but on top of that the this seems to be one of the best sounding DACs I've owned to date. Then throw in the fact that the equalizer is the best 10 band digital equalizer I've seen so far (Viper 4 windows/android got nothin on this) and I'm having to go back and listen to all my headphones and music over again. It seems almost all the problems I had with some of my cans sound signature are now gone! Like seriously bass is elevated on all my cans that need it in addition to smoothing out the top end on cans with strident treble. Sure the clip is a little weak and the buttons could be laid out better but that's being super nit picky for a product that should only be described as an audio revolution. Bigger battery would be a true improvement even if they have to make it a little bigger. Also putting it in a metal housing would make the product feel as good to use as it sounds. 

I haven't bought into balanced cables yet, can't really justify it for mostly just more power, so I was a little worried the single ended out would be a little weak compared to my other DACs but nope! Plenty of power at least for my gear which is all fairly low impedance with the exception of the HD58x Jubilees at 150Ω but they are also fairly sensitive. Just got a pair of 600Ω Beyer's today. Haven't had a chance to try them with the ES100 yet. Through the phone definitely not enough headroom and very brittle sounding but honestly much better than I was expecting so I'm super excited to see how the earstudio (alone and with an amp added to the chain) will do with them.


----------



## scottbrown5271 (May 17, 2019)

atticusGoldman said:


> Just got one and holy *** this thing is blowing my mind. Some people said they can hear a difference between bluetooth and wired I can hear none but maybe a slightly more power on tap through usb? That alone would be a amazing alone but on top of that the this seems to be one of the best sounding DACs I've owned to date. Then throw in the fact that the equalizer is the best 10 band digital equalizer I've seen so far (Viper 4 windows/android got nothin on this) and I'm having to go back and listen to all my headphones and music over again. It seems almost all the problems I had with some of my cans sound signature are now gone! Like seriously bass is elevated on all my cans that need it in addition to smoothing out the top end on cans with strident treble. Sure the clip is a little weak and the buttons could be laid out better but that's being super nit picky for a product that should only be described as an audio revolution. Bigger battery would be a true improvement even if they have to make it a little bigger. Also putting it in a metal housing would make the product feel as good to use as it sounds.
> 
> I haven't bought into balanced cables yet, can't really justify it for mostly just more power, so I was a little worried the single ended out would be a little weak compared to my other DACs but nope! Plenty of power at least for my gear which is all fairly low impedance with the exception of the HD58x Jubilees at 150Ω but they are also fairly sensitive. Just got a pair of 600Ω Beyer's today. Haven't had a chance to try them with the ES100 yet. Through the phone definitely not enough headroom and very brittle sounding but honestly much better than I was expecting so I'm super excited to see how the earstudio (alone and with an amp added to the chain) will do with them.



I can hear the difference, at least compared to Modi Multibit and Magni 2 Uber.  Most of that is probably the difference in the dacs and a LOT more power from Magni.  OTOH, I don't hear any of the compression or transmission artifacts that I always heard with bluetooth before ES100.  It really is a game changer.  I can also hear a slight difference between usb and bluetooth with ES100, but only with direct A-B in real time.  Otherwise I don't notice.  The use cases that bluetooth open up are worth the difference,  YMMV


----------



## LTDJ

atticusGoldman said:


> Some people said they can hear a difference between bluetooth and wired I can hear none



Depends which codes you listen over BT, LDAC allegedly sounds as good as wired. But to me the iPhone BT codec vs using as USB DAC with 48kbit on macOS, the difference is night and day.


----------



## atticusGoldman

LTDJ said:


> Depends which codes you listen over BT, LDAC allegedly sounds as good as wired. But to me the iPhone BT codec vs using as USB DAC with 48kbit on macOS, the difference is night and day.



Oh interesting, very interesting indeed. Yeah that makes sense going from the 48kbit wired connection to a not so good of a bluetooth codec. I've always been a fan of universal standards like USB but I'm having to walk that back a bit with audio. I was against optical DACs but I'm realizing now it will free up more USB ports on my PC and I don't have to worry about noise and USB drivers. Weee I'm evolving lol.


----------



## scottbrown5271

LTDJ said:


> Depends which codes you listen over BT, LDAC allegedly sounds as good as wired. But to me the iPhone BT codec vs using as USB DAC with 48kbit on macOS, the difference is night and day.


Oops, I forgot to mention that the rest of the protocols really kinda suck.  My post should have been qualified "Only with LDAC."


----------



## atticusGoldman

scottbrown5271 said:


> Oops, I forgot to mention that the rest of the protocols really kinda suck.  My post should have been qualified "Only with LDAC."



Yeah I would't have touched a bluetooth deice otherwise. And I haven't messed around with the codec settings yet. I only have experience with small DAC/amps so far. Most of my cans aren't all that hard to drive so I've held off on a desktop amp. But I have a Garage 1217 Project Polaris on the way since I really want to try out some desktop DACs. I know people are always saying to focus mostly on the transducers but I honestly think I like playing with source equipment more. You either like the way a pair of headphones sound or you don't but a good source can make ALL of your stuff sound better. So far I like the sound of this guy the most. Maybe its a better implemented DAC but you would think it would be on par with other devices this small. All my other DACs use ESS Sabre chips so maybe I'm an AKM fan. Was going to get a Modi before I realized I probably need gain adjustment on the DAC for the amp I'm getting. So I'm going to pick up an Enog 2 when Geshelli Labs goes back into production. It will be interesting to compare the ES100 as just a DAC to the Enog 2 which also uses an AKM chip.


----------



## backdrifter

Direct USB sounds much better to me than LDAC 990.


----------



## atticusGoldman

backdrifter said:


> Direct USB sounds much better to me than LDAC 990.



Seems like the USB input is now having problems. Sounds like crap and there's a ton of clicking and popping. Wow what a tease. Hopefully I can get a replacement and its just this unit. Factory reset didn't seem to do anything. So strange it was literally working all day drove home with it over bluetooth and then it was garbage.  =(


----------



## backdrifter

atticusGoldman said:


> Seems like the USB input is now having problems. Sounds like crap and there's a ton of clicking and popping. Wow what a tease. Hopefully I can get a replacement and its just this unit. Factory reset didn't seem to do anything. So strange it was literally working all day drove home with it over bluetooth and then it was garbage.  =(


Are you playing out of your phone? Are you using an app that is trying to use direct USB access? If so, that might be the explanation. Maybe try another app and see what happens.


----------



## archdawg

Has anyone compared the ES100 to the iBasso D14 or DX90?


----------



## atticusGoldman

backdrifter said:


> Are you playing out of your phone? Are you using an app that is trying to use direct USB access? If so, that might be the explanation. Maybe try another app and see what happens.



It was on the PC. Tried usb on Android and it was fine. Got it working again but I have no clue what did it. Did the windows audio troubleshooter it said to disable audio effects but none were on then it declared the problem fixed and it started working normally again. My PC has Bluetooth on board in addition to my phone so I think it really doesn't like it when there's a USB source and two Bluetooth signals fighting for connection lol. Also I can definitely hear a difference between the PC Bluetooth and wired. So it would seem Bluetooth on desktops is still kind of an after thought even if you have a top end motherboard. Dang I guess I can't be cool and walk away from my PC with my headphones in and still playing XD.


----------



## CactusPete23

atticusGoldman said:


> It was on the PC. Tried usb on Android and it was fine. Got it working again but I have no clue what did it. Did the windows audio troubleshooter it said to disable audio effects but none were on then it declared the problem fixed and it started working normally again. My PC has Bluetooth on board in addition to my phone so I think it really doesn't like it when there's a USB source and two Bluetooth signals fighting for connection lol. Also I can definitely hear a difference between the PC Bluetooth and wired. So it would seem Bluetooth on desktops is still kind of an after thought even if you have a top end motherboard. Dang I guess I can't be cool and walk away from my PC with my headphones in and still playing XD.


If you could add LDAC, or APTX-HD, Bluetooth to your desktop, you'd get much cleaner sound from the ES100 in wireless mode...   Don't know if such an add-on is available for desktops or laptops.  Know that ebay has ordinary APTx dongles that plugged into a USB Port...   Wonder if they have same that can give APTX-HD?  or LDAC?


----------



## RadarJammer (May 19, 2019)

subtec said:


> Right now it's just wishful thinking - Radsone hasn't given any indication of a followup to the ES100 to my knowledge.



Radsone hasn't done anything at all since early January, except some little tinkering with their facebook appearance. One might as well consider them dead.


BTW, it is really disappointing that Microsoft has done nothing to implement better Bluetooth audio encoders than SBC into Windows. Everybody improves on Bluetooth, Google managed to get the LDAC encoder licence free (I believe, while the decoder remains licenced) from Sony and implemented it and AAC, aptX and aptX HD by default into Android 8 Oreo, thus I had hopes about something like this on Windows   - but nothing.

Meanwhile the Android smartphone manufacturers use the LDAC as differentiation feature among phone classes. Now even Sony reserves LDAC for its top models only. Same with the new Pixel 3a without LDAC or middle class Huaweis without that encoder.


----------



## backdrifter

backdrifter said:


> Hi, everyone. I'd really appreciate some help understanding the operation of this thing. I'm using a Galaxy S9 and the Hiby player to play back flac files of my CDs, but this behavior doesn't seem dependent on the player.
> 
> If I have the phone's Bluetooth on and I plug in the ES100 direct through USB, the EarStudio app says I am connected using Bluetooth with LDAC 24/96. Why doesn't it say I am connected through USB?
> 
> ...



Since no one has tried to answer these questions, I'll try to answer them myself. I'll note that I sent these questions to Radsone a week earlier but they didn't respond.

It seems the app is only for use when using a Bluetooth connection. When it is used as a direct USB DAC/amp, the device has no extra functionality beyond volume control. The device wants to default to a Bluetooth connection even if it is plugged in by USB. I've only been able to force it to a direct USB connection by turning off my phone's Bluetooth radio. I don't mind that the app doesn't function in this mode because the typical USB DAC/amp doesn't have an app or much additional functionality beyond volume control anyway. 

I had been using Neutron and Player Pro and feeling satisfied with those. The best headphone I had been using was a Sennheiser HD650. Now I am using a Shure SRH-1840. I think these headphones are phenomenal - way better than the HD650 - and they are making the sound quality differences by interface type nakedly obvious. I can easily hear a very significant improvement when using the ES100 direct over USB. I listen mostly to classical music, and with this combination, a vast amount of texture and detail is revealed that was previously hidden. There is also more volume. USB Audio Player Pro supports a bit-perfect interface with a USB DAC/amp. When that is turned on, the app can't apply any effects because then it won't be "bit-perfect" any longer. HibyMusic plays with the exact same "perfect"-sounding quality but it isn't so clear about what it's doing. If they don't sound exactly the same, then one of them is not sending a bit-perfect data stream. Both sound far better than Neutron with 64-bit processing, or with any other type of processing that that app offers, in my experience so far.

When I plug in the ES100, I see a system dialogue that says "Allow USB Audio Player PRO to access EarStudio USB DAC?" with an option to always open the app when the ES100 is connected. You have to hit "cancel." It asks separately, "Open USB Audio Player PRO to handle EarStudio USB DAC?", also asking to always open. Cancel out of that, too. Do not turn on "Exclusive HQ USB audio access" if you are using HIbyMusic. 

If you aren't sure if you are listening through a bit-perfect direct-over-USB connection, I suggest that you fiddle around until you can make it work for you. Once again, I'm really interested in any advice or insight that anyone else can offer.


----------



## skeptical (May 20, 2019)

Anyone knows what would be the best short 40cm mmcx balanced 2.5mm cable for es100 ?


----------



## MariusAB

skeptical said:


> Anyone knows what would be the best short 40cm mmcx balanced 2.5mm cable for es100 ?


 i personally  found only this. But this is only mmcx.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fii...997136.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.77673c00dLheC8

Shorter balanced wire with  2 pin connector i also would like to find somewhere.


----------



## Rowethren

I have mentioned it before but the cable I got from Forza Audio Works is pretty great. They can make it the exact size and termination that you want.


----------



## capnjack

Rowethren said:


> I have mentioned it before but the cable I got from Forza Audio Works is pretty great. They can make it the exact size and termination that you want.


I’ve dealt with Forza a few times in the past and they are a really great company, just let them know what you need and they’ll sort it for you!


----------



## Broquen

capnjack said:


> I’ve dealt with Forza a few times in the past and they are a really great company, just let them know what you need and they’ll sort it for you!


Only problem are prices vs AE


----------



## grininja

After 6 months my ES100 is dying...
Powered on it is shutting down abruptly at small moves. It restarts when pressing play but a little jiggle is enough to shuts down again. It doesn't matter the type of connection. It happens on bluetooth (doesn't matter if 2.5" and 3.5" output) and it happens also when connected as a USB DAC. I've updated to v2.0.2 firmware but nothing changed. It is a hardware failure because only a simple tap on it when it sits as a DAC on my desk is enough to cut down the power.
I really liked this little gem when it was working.


----------



## Mouseman

You could always buy the short cable off Ali, and buy a set of the adapters to go from MMCX to 2-pin. I have a set, and they don't add that much length to the connections.


----------



## Crandall

grininja said:


> After 6 months my ES100 is dying...
> Powered on it is shutting down abruptly at small moves. It restarts when pressing play but a little jiggle is enough to shuts down again. It doesn't matter the type of connection. It happens on bluetooth (doesn't matter if 2.5" and 3.5" output) and it happens also when connected as a USB DAC. I've updated to v2.0.2 firmware but nothing changed. It is a hardware failure because only a simple tap on it when it sits as a DAC on my desk is enough to cut down the power.
> I really liked this little gem when it was working.


Sounds like a bad solder joint between the battery and control board in there somewhere.


----------



## ClieOS

skeptical said:


> Anyone knows what would be the best short 40cm mmcx balanced 2.5mm cable for es100 ?



Shameless plug - check out my sig.


----------



## skeptical

MariusAB said:


> i personally  found only this. But this is only mmcx.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fii...997136.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.77673c00dLheC8
> 
> Shorter balanced wire with  2 pin connector i also would like to find somewhere.



I've seen this one on amazon, someone made some pictures of weak broken connectors, also I need them to be straight for my iems and those are angled. Do you know what's the difference between 8 stranded and 4 stranded sound wise?


----------



## MariusAB

skeptical said:


> I've seen this one on amazon, someone made some pictures of weak broken connectors, also I need them to be straight for my iems and those are angled. Do you know what's the difference between 8 stranded and 4 stranded sound wise?


 In theory 8 stranded should be better then 4. But differences couldn't be big with iem cable. But still beter preservation of original signal with 8 stranded,  bass control better, better separation. But it is small differences so if it will be noticable depend on the transparency and level of your iem.


----------



## Broquen

MariusAB said:


> In theory 8 stranded should be better then 4. But differences couldn't be big with iem cable. But still beter preservation of original signal with 8 stranded,  bass control better, better separation. But it is small differences so if it will be noticable depend on the transparency and level of your iem.



This is taking into account same materials and construction quality. In fact, if I'm not wrong, it is more expensive to manufacture a cable with more strands, so price can be a clue too.

Lately litz cables have been mentioned, which are supposed to avoid the multi strand issue of signal jumping from one conductor to another.


----------



## skeptical

ClieOS said:


> Shameless plug - check out my sig.



Your hands grow from the right place, that's for sure. Since you're doing everything by yourself, Why wouldn't you pick up a black color cable, connectors and some angled jack?  Do you know how to map correctly 4-8 strands balanced cable to unbalanced iems ?   I have some fixed wired jvc fx 750 which I'd like to turn into balanced 2.5 with 8 strands black cable, preferably with removable connectors. I can't  find this info anywhere.


----------



## ClieOS

skeptical said:


> Your hands grow from the right place, that's for sure. Since you're doing everything by yourself, Why wouldn't you pick up a black color cable, connectors and some angled jack?  Do you know how to map correctly 4-8 strands balanced cable to unbalanced iems ?   I have some fixed wired jvc fx 750 which I'd like to turn into balanced 2.5 with 8 strands black cable, preferably with removable connectors. I can't  find this info anywhere.



Making a black 8 strands balanced cable with right angled plug is fairly easy - trying to take apart FX750 for recabling will be significantly more challenging, even for just a straight cable swap due to the combination of wood and brass housing. Not to mention the original cable exit / strain relief is likely too small to accommodate even a 4 strands configuration. Trying to put a MMCX connector onto the housing might also end up cracking the wooden outer shell. The safest way of converting FX750 is to cut off the cable a inch or two below the housing and put a MMCX socket there.


----------



## sanvara

zolom said:


> ES100 with FiiO F9 Pro balanced are great.
> Ordered the new FiiO FH5, will post soon.



How did the FH5 sound different than F9 Pro with ES100? Were the differences subtle? Thanks.


----------



## zolom (May 22, 2019)

As far as I recall the FH5 presented wider stage, better bass response and overall much better sound.
With the F9 Pro I had to use the equalizer to handle the 8khz spike; with the Fh5 I do not need to utilize the equalizer.


----------



## docentore

Folks, have anyone tried to connect the ES to Win10 machine over BT and use as communication device? Mine connects fine, I can use it for media, but as communication is dead silent, in and out. Works with Jabra BT dongle, but it is BT3.0 and media can only use the SBC coded.


----------



## LTDJ

docentore said:


> Folks, have anyone tried to connect the ES to Win10 machine over BT and use as communication device? Mine connects fine, I can use it for media, but as communication is dead silent, in and out. Works with Jabra BT dongle, but it is BT3.0 and media can only use the SBC coded.



Yes, I've had no issues connecting it and using with Skype for Business on Win10 Enterprise. The only thing that sucks is that every time there a system event notification sound during the call it mutes the call completely while playing the sound.


----------



## stuck limo (May 23, 2019)

I 100% stole this from another guy in the m40x thread, but I used 3M locking strips instead of magnets. I am using the LG V20 in this pic, because the Samsung S7 (and it appears the entire Samsung series) does not give me the option of AptX HD --- only AptX then jumps to LDAC. Using a wonderful sounding Cardas cable in the system.


----------



## Broquen

stuck limo said:


> I 100% stole this from another guy in the m40x thread, but I used 3M locking strips instead of magnets. I am using the LG V20 in this pic, because the Samsung S7 (and it appears the entire Samsung series) does not give me the option of AptX HD --- only AptX then jumps to LDAC. Using a wonderful sounding Cardas cable in the system.



OMG! I think I'm stealing that idea too!


----------



## Lurk650

@stuck limo, that's because Samsung uses "Samsung HD" instead even though IDK what device actually uses it lol. I just looked at my developer options again and Samsung HD is gone now...I think Samsung HD was going to be something they tried but they are doing away with it bc of negative feedback and will hopefully bring AptX-HD in an update


----------



## stuck limo

Lurk650 said:


> @stuck limo, that's because Samsung uses "Samsung HD" instead even though IDK what device actually uses it lol. I just looked at my developer options again and Samsung HD is gone now...I think Samsung HD was going to be something they tried but they are doing away with it bc of negative feedback and will hopefully bring AptX-HD in an update



I think there was one other company (besides Samsung) trying to make their own proprietary codec in the vein of LDAC. Maybe Huawei, from what I remember. LDAC is nice but kills battery life on the phone.


----------



## Thradya

If anyone else would like to use aptx-HD instead of LDAC by default then a simple fix is renaming libraries located in /system/lib64 (or just lib if you have an old phone): libldac*.so, there should be two, one ending with "abr" the other with "enc". 
I had to reboot to TWRP recovery and use the inbuilt file manager.

Now ES100 defaults to aptx-HD and I have no more stutters and LDAC didn't default to 990 anyway. Much better experience and I can't hear any difference anyway.


----------



## Broquen

Thradya said:


> If anyone else would like to use aptx-HD instead of LDAC by default then a simple fix is renaming libraries located in /system/lib64 (or just lib if you have an old phone): libldac*.so, there should be two, one ending with "abr" the other with "enc".
> I had to reboot to TWRP recovery and use the inbuilt file manager.
> 
> Now ES100 defaults to aptx-HD and I have no more stutters and LDAC didn't default to 990 anyway. Much better experience and I can't hear any difference anyway.



Thank you for the information, but why do you affirm that LDAC does not default to 990? If I'm not wrong, you can fix to 990 from developer options and it is maintained the full season (I think it resets when BT season stops, but not sure and I don't have ES100 here).


----------



## Lurk650

I can't even tell a difference between Adaptive and 990


----------



## Broquen

Lurk650 said:


> I can't even tell a difference between Adaptive and 990



When in 990, the sound should begin to stutter easier when you walk away some meters than in adaptive. On the other hand, if BT signal is good, adaptive should work at 990 too if I'm not wrong.


----------



## RadarJammer (May 24, 2019)

stuck limo said:


> I think there was one other company (besides Samsung) trying to make their own proprietary codec in the vein of LDAC. Maybe Huawei, from what I remember. LDAC is nice but kills battery life on the phone.


 My Samsung Level U Pro EO-BN920 for example uses Samsung HD and possibly other Samsung Level bt devices do, too . Huawei has the HWA codec.

My Samsung Galaxy Tab S3 offers AAC, aptX, LDAC, Samsung HD and Scalable Codec, whatever that is. The new Samsung Galaxy Buds use the later.


----------



## docentore

docentore said:


> Folks, have anyone tried to connect the ES to Win10 machine over BT and use as communication device? Mine connects fine, I can use it for media, but as communication is dead silent, in and out. Works with Jabra BT dongle, but it is BT3.0 and media can only use the SBC coded.


Fixed it. For others benefit: this issue was caused by older Intel Bluetooth package (dell branded) that was linked in this thread. Uninstalled it and installed the newest one from Intel. Calls are routed properly and it works with AptX.


----------



## Lurk650

Broquen said:


> When in 990, the sound should begin to stutter easier when you walk away some meters than in adaptive. On the other hand, if BT signal is good, adaptive should work at 990 too if I'm not wrong.


Makes sense. I never stray far.


----------



## stuck limo

Lurk650 said:


> @stuck limo, that's because Samsung uses "Samsung HD" instead even though IDK what device actually uses it lol. I just looked at my developer options again and Samsung HD is gone now...I think Samsung HD was going to be something they tried but they are doing away with it bc of negative feedback and will hopefully bring AptX-HD in an update



My Samsung S7 still has the Samsung HD option, but I have zero idea which devices actually use it. It'd be nice if Samsung eventually is forced/chooses to implement AptX-HD.


----------



## waynes world (May 24, 2019)

stuck limo said:


> My Samsung S7 still has the Samsung HD option, but I have zero idea which devices actually use it. It'd be nice if Samsung eventually is forced/chooses to implement AptX-HD.



I have the S7 as well. It has Samsung HD? Cool! What is that lol?

I personally am completely happy with LDAC, and don't find it drains my battery that fast, so I can happily survive with it (and without APTX-HD).


----------



## ClieOS

waynes world said:


> It has Samsung HD? Cool! What is that lol?.



Something Samsung played around and probably planned as a competing alternative to aptX and LDAC, but  just like Sony LDAC on its early days, it only works on very selected Samsung gears and now it seems Samsung have been abandoned the whole thing.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

waynes world said:


> I have the S7 as well. It has Samsung HD? Cool! What is that lol?
> 
> I personally am completely happy with LDAC, and don't find it drains my battery that fast, so I can happily survive with it (and without APTX-HD).


Nice new avatar there.


----------



## Lubisco

Hello 


Pro-Jules said:


> I have ordered a short 50cm 2.5 mm MMCX balanced cable so I can clip the ES100 to my collar or shirt pocket. This should keep the wire snag to a minimum and have the mic on the SE100 near enough to my mouth for phone calls.


hello ,I am lookig for a similar cable for the Same reason ...could you please send me a link to buy it? ThNKS


----------



## waynes world

monsieurfromag3 said:


> Nice new avatar there.



Thanks! That's our new golden lab puppy Noah... although I like to call him "The Beast" (he's gaining about a pound per day), or "The Land Shark" (he's stealthy, yet fast and somewhat destructive lol).


Spoiler: Beast..


----------



## Pro-Jules

Lubisco said:


> Hello
> 
> hello ,I am lookig for a similar cable for the Same reason ...could you please send me a link to buy it? ThNKS




I ordered it from @ClieOS


----------



## Pro-Jules

I lost my ES100 with some Etymotic ER4-XR iems with Snugs custom molds. 

TWICE! (And it's still lost) 

I can't find the nerve to buy them all back again ($$$) but I can't live without the ES100 so I am ordering another one.


----------



## LTDJ

Pro-Jules said:


> with Snugs custom molds.



Out of curiosity did they managed to make you a good pair of custom sleeves? My experience with them was frankly embarrassing, for them not for me. ACS on the other hand were always fantastic, it's a shame they decided to stop making sleeves.


----------



## Pro-Jules

They were great. 

I got 2 sets both fine.


----------



## LTDJ

Pro-Jules said:


> They were great.
> 
> I got 2 sets both fine.



Luck you, I had 3 I think, all unusable.


----------



## skeptical

I'm highly tempted with these two adapters. Are they safe to use with es 100?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/HPH...4.0&pvid=07b332c2-eb99-44e4-ba47-57c9a3718bfa

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...122372.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.30453c00uEhsIC


----------



## monsieurfromag3

I auditioned Shanling’s up2 at the Paris Sound Days (think Canjam). It sounded like one of the most interesting upcoming contenders to the ES100. Also Shanling threw down the gauntlet on the up2 thread when they stated they would rather focus on implementing single-ended very well rather than going balanced for the sake of it.

Challenge accepted! Went the ES100.

Well, Radsone wins as far as I’m concerned. The up2 sounds fine. A bit bassier, a bit more V-shaped in general, and it will be slightly less expensive ($70/80). But with my IMR R1 the overall sound was a bit less controlled; the all-plastic unit doesn’t make a better impression than the ES100, nor is it smaller (it’s a rectangle like the ES100, but lengthier and narrower); Shanling's friendly rep told me there would be an app with a few controls “and maybe EQ” - I understand it will be a shadow of what Radsone have managed software-wise; plus it’s single-ended only, I'm not sure of the specs but it won't drive hungry headphones as well.

The most intriguing alternative on the horizon for me remains Aëdle’s Eole. I received their VK-X recently, itself a great alternative to the better wireless headphones out there. It supports aptX HD and LDAC, and goes for clarity, with an impressive top-end but there's plenty right going on across the entire frequency range. Sort of an "audiophile" tuning that you wouldn't expect from wireless hp, but very musical. Completely different from Sony's WH-1000XM3 which sports more of a "consumer" signature, though very accomplished and improved relatively to the early iterations.
I talked to Aëdle's CEO on their booth, he told me they ran into a myriad snags and issues while designing the VK-X (I was actually bringing back my unit which needs servicing!) but they have learnt a lot and are all the more confident the Eole will turn out great.

Cheers guys!


----------



## Broquen

skeptical said:


> I'm highly tempted with these two adapters. Are they safe to use with es 100?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/HPH...4.0&pvid=07b332c2-eb99-44e4-ba47-57c9a3718bfa
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...122372.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.30453c00uEhsIC



It should work fine. I have one of them (but is 2.5 balanced female to 3.5 SE male to use with smartphone).


----------



## Mouseman

skeptical said:


> I'm highly tempted with these two adapters. Are they safe to use with es 100?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/HPH...4.0&pvid=07b332c2-eb99-44e4-ba47-57c9a3718bfa
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...122372.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.30453c00uEhsIC


The first one is *absolutely *not safe - it looks like they're trying to turn an unbalanced 3.5 into a balanced 2.5. You'll fry the ES100 and any other balanced piece of equipment you plug it into. The second link looks like the same issue since it doesn't specifically say "balanced". I wouldn't chance it. 

You can't go from an unbalanced headphone cable to balanced (2.5 mm in the case of the ES100) with an adapter. It doesn't work that way. You have to get a cable that's wired that way, they are fairly easy to find and come in many different plug types (2-pin, MMCX). You can get adapters to use that with unbalanced 3.5mm plugs on DAPs that are not balanced, I do that all the time. In fact, one of my adapters looks like that right angle plug.


----------



## Broquen

Mouseman said:


> The first one is *absolutely *not safe - it looks like they're trying to turn an unbalanced 3.5 into a balanced 2.5. You'll fry the ES100 and any other balanced piece of equipment you plug it into. The second link looks like the same issue since it doesn't specifically say "balanced". I wouldn't chance it.
> 
> You can't go from an unbalanced headphone cable to balanced (2.5 mm in the case of the ES100) with an adapter. It doesn't work that way. You have to get a cable that's wired that way, they are fairly easy to find and come in many different plug types (2-pin, MMCX). You can get adapters to use that with unbalanced 3.5mm plugs on DAPs that are not balanced, I do that all the time. In fact, one of my adapters looks like that right angle plug.



If it's like you say, good point. On the first one I assumed that was 3.5 Balanced to 2.5 balanced too. Mine works great on phone and ES100 very well


----------



## Cevisi

Broquen said:


> It should work fine. I have one of them (but is 2.5 balanced female to 3.5 SE male to use with smartphone).


The es 100 app says its dangerous to use a 3.5 to 2.5 adapter it can damage the unit


----------



## Broquen

Cevisi said:


> The es 100 app says its dangerous to use a 3.5 to 2.5 adapter it can damage the unit



That's because you can not go from unbalanced to balanced, but if 3.5 mm.female is balanced too, there should be no problem. 

IMHO best thing to do is asking the shop if it is a bad description or they are selling useless adapter, what would be scary (are there really oem manufacturers doing products that can damage their customers equipment?)


----------



## Cevisi

Broquen said:


> That's because you can not go from unbalanced to balanced, but if 3.5 mm.female is balanced too, there should be no problem.
> 
> IMHO best thing to do is asking the shop if it is a bad description or they are selling useless adapter, what would be scary (are there really oem manufacturers doing products that can damage their customers equipment?)


Wait a minute 

http://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c5Pa7JVm

Is this 3.5 balanced can i use it whitout problems whit an 2.5 balanced adapter ?


----------



## Broquen

Cevisi said:


> Wait a minute
> 
> http://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c5Pa7JVm
> 
> Is this 3.5 balanced can i use it whitout problems whit an 2.5 balanced adapter ?



Cannot open the link, but 3.5 balanced to 2.5 balanced is ok (you need a cable with a 3.5 balanced jack)


----------



## Cevisi

Broquen said:


> Cannot open the link, but 3.5 balanced to 2.5 balanced is ok (you need a cable with a 3.5 balanced jack)


https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/32...d=3467amp-WntWfnPJMI8zh28iWUbFlw1558819391323

How can i spot a 3.5 balanced jack


----------



## skeptical

Broquen said:


> That's because you can not go from unbalanced to balanced, but if 3.5 mm.female is balanced too, there should be no problem.
> 
> IMHO best thing to do is asking the shop if it is a bad description or they are selling useless adapter, what would be scary (are there really oem manufacturers doing products that can damage their customers equipment?)



I'm going to ask the seller this question but I doubt they know much, most likely they're just retailers. It'd be so convenient to carry only one balanced 3.5se cable and that adapter and yet to be able to accomodate all other devices.


----------



## skeptical

Cevisi said:


> https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/32...d=3467amp-WntWfnPJMI8zh28iWUbFlw1558819391323
> 
> How can i spot a 3.5 balanced jack


I think all they need is to have 4 contacts, 3 black rings, not sure about those which come with microphone. Those have 3 rings too.


----------



## skeptical (May 25, 2019)

Mouseman said:


> The first one is *absolutely *not safe - it looks like they're trying to turn an unbalanced 3.5 into a balanced 2.5. You'll fry the ES100 and any other balanced piece of equipment you plug it into. The second link looks like the same issue since it doesn't specifically say "balanced". I wouldn't chance it.
> 
> You can't go from an unbalanced headphone cable to balanced (2.5 mm in the case of the ES100) with an adapter. It doesn't work that way. You have to get a cable that's wired that way, they are fairly easy to find and come in many different plug types (2-pin, MMCX). You can get adapters to use that with unbalanced 3.5mm plugs on DAPs that are not balanced, I do that all the time. In fact, one of my adapters looks like that right angle plug.



But this setup should be fine, right? https://www.meeaudio.com/CMB-BAL-SET


----------



## rkw (May 25, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/32...d=3467amp-WntWfnPJMI8zh28iWUbFlw1558819391323
> 
> How can i spot a 3.5 balanced jack


None of the pictures on that page show a 3.5 balanced cable. Only 3.5 unbalanced, 2.5 balanced, and 4.4 balanced.

I'm wondering why you are asking about 3.5 balanced in the Radsone ES100 thread. The ES100's balanced output is 2.5mm.


----------



## CactusPete23

skeptical said:


> But this setup should be fine, right? https://www.meeaudio.com/CMB-BAL-SET


I am not any electrical expert; And would not use an adapter to go from the Balanced output of a DAP ( DAC/AMP, or any device) to a Single Ended Earphone.   Especially when the manufacturer says don't do it.
- However I did once read that it maybe Ok to do that if the adapter wiring only uses ONE of the grounds from the Balanced Output.     But that discussion really belongs in another thread not here.


----------



## Mouseman

skeptical said:


> But this setup should be fine, right? https://www.meeaudio.com/CMB-BAL-SET


That Mee cable is OK to go to a 2.5mm balanced output like on the ES100. And the adapter will change it to a 3.5 unbalanced for normal gear. You won't need the 4.4 unless you have something that supports it. 

You can go from 2.5 balanced to 3.5 unbalanced with the correct adapter - it bridges the grounds. You can't go the other way, it will fry your equipment.


----------



## Cevisi

rkw said:


> None of the pictures on that page show a 3.5 balanced cable. Only 3.5 unbalanced, 2.5 balanced, and 4.4 balanced.
> 
> I'm wondering why you are asking about 3.5 balanced in the Radsone ES100 thread. The ES100's balanced output is 2.5mm.


If it is 3.5 balance i could go 2.5 balanced over adapter


----------



## Mouseman

Cevisi said:


> If it is 3.5 balance i could go 2.5 balanced over adapter


I don't understand what you're trying to do. There is almost nothing I know of that has a 3.5mm balanced plug. Not saying there isn't something, but it's not at all common. Balanced is usually 2.5, with some new stuff now with 4.4. 

 If you're getting a new cable, why not get the right termination for your use?


----------



## peter123 (May 26, 2019)

Mouseman said:


> I don't understand what you're trying to do. There is almost nothing I know of that has a 3.5mm balanced plug. Not saying there isn't something, but it's not at all common. Balanced is usually 2.5, with some new stuff now with 4.4.
> 
> If you're getting a new cable, why not get the right termination for your use?



Hifiman and LH Labs use 3.5mm balanced output but you're right they're not very common. Especially not on newer equipment.


----------



## ClieOS

AK, as in Astell&Kerns, is the company that first implemented a 2.5mm balanced socket. They don't use 3.5mm socket for balanced audio afaik.


----------



## peter123

ClieOS said:


> AK, as in Astell&Kerns, is the company that first implemented a 2.5mm balanced socket. They don't use 3.5mm socket for balanced audio afaik.



Thank you, I've edited my post above. 

Enjoying the MT100 a lot btw


----------



## ClieOS

peter123 said:


> Thank you, I've edited my post above.
> 
> Enjoying the MT100 a lot btw



Such a shame a good IEM can't get much (*any) attention in the forum.


----------



## rkw

Cevisi said:


> If it is 3.5 balance i could go 2.5 balanced over adapter


If you get a 2.5 balanced cable, you don't need an adapter. Why do you want a 3.5 balanced cable? Do you have another device with 3.5 balanced output?


----------



## Broquen (May 26, 2019)

Said plain, 3.5mm single end cable (e. g. the ones that work with smartphones) never will work with balanced (like 2.5mm ES100 one). But there's no problem (with proper adapter) going from balanced to balanced, or from balanced to single end.

Like has been mentioned, 3.5mm balanced is rare and I find hard to believe that someone uses equipment that works with 3.5 balanced and does not know about it (plus the difficulty of looking for 3.5mm. balanced equipment), so don't buy 3.5 to 2.5 balanced until you're completely sure your cable is balanced too.

Best thing if you own ES100 and another source with 3.5 SE like smartphone is, as @rkw has said, to buy a 2.5 balanced cable (plus an adapter like mine if you want - 2.5 balanced female to 3.5 single end male-).


----------



## peter123

ClieOS said:


> Such a shame a good IEM can't get much (*any) attention in the forum.



Yep, couldn't agree more. 

It does also sound great with the ES100


----------



## Cevisi

Mouseman said:


> I don't understand what you're trying to do. There is almost nothing I know of that has a 3.5mm balanced plug. Not saying there isn't something, but it's not at all common. Balanced is usually 2.5, with some new stuff now with 4.4.
> 
> If you're getting a new cable, why not get the right termination for your use?


I already got this cable since months


rkw said:


> If you get a 2.5 balanced cable, you don't need an adapter. Why do you want a 3.5 balanced cable? Do you have another device with 3.5 balanced output?


I already had this cable before the es 100


----------



## rkw

Cevisi said:


> I already got this cable since months
> 
> I already had this cable before the es 100


Do you mean you have this cable that you posted earlier:


Cevisi said:


> https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/32...d=3467amp-WntWfnPJMI8zh28iWUbFlw1558819391323
> 
> How can i spot a 3.5 balanced jack


Desktop webpage: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32945688424.html​The pictures of the 3.5 cables have only 2 black rings on the plug and they are unbalanced. Does the plug on your cable have 2 or 3 black rings? If only 2 rings, then your cable is not balanced, and you can use it on the 3.5mm of the ES100 and you shouldn't use an adapter.


----------



## Cevisi

rkw said:


> Do you mean you have this cable that you posted earlier:
> 
> Desktop webpage: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32945688424.html​The pictures of the 3.5 cables have only 2 black rings on the plug and they are unbalanced. Does the plug on your cable have 2 or 3 black rings? If only 2 rings, then your cable is not balanced, and you can use it on the 3.5mm of the ES100 and you shouldn't use an adapter.


It has 2 rings its not balanced is it worth to go balanced whit dm6 or tin t2 ?


----------



## rkw

Cevisi said:


> It has 2 rings its not balanced is it worth to go balanced whit dm6 or tin t2 ?


I have the Tin Audio T3, which is similar to the T2. On the ES100, I hear a small but definite improvement using the balanced output. Dynamics, detail, and definition are all enhanced. I think a balanced cable is worth getting, especially since you can use it with both of your earphones.


----------



## ahmedie

What is this thing, I am using it as dac instead of r2r 11 , it sounds better with my stax headphone O.O


----------



## Jearly410

Anyone with the new iphones (xs,xr) having issues with the bluetooth? My iphone 6s+ connects properly but I cannot see the earstudio listed in devices within the app. I can listen over bluetooth but I cannot pair within the app.


----------



## Jearly410

Any news on the white/silver version?


----------



## Rowethren

Jearly410 said:


> Any news on the white/silver version?


I could be wrong but I seem to remember they used to sell it but stopped for some reason.


----------



## Cevisi

Somthin new wAauw


----------



## rustyvinyl

What about es200 that they mentioned in Oct last year? Didn't hear anything after that.


----------



## Cevisi

rustyvinyl said:


> What about es200 that they mentioned in Oct last year? Didn't hear anything after that.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Cevisi said:


>



Damn, I'd really like a  proper ES100 update... :/


----------



## Cevisi

C_Lindbergh said:


> Damn, I'd really like a  proper ES100 update... :/


Read again there is a es200 coming but before there will be another product released


----------



## Marco Angel

I don't need an es100 upgrade, but I want one


----------



## Mouseman

The ES200 isn't Bluetooth, it's USB. So neither that nor the other new product is an upgrade to our beloved ES100.


----------



## Cevisi

Mouseman said:


> The ES200 isn't Bluetooth, it's USB. So neither that nor the other new product is an upgrade to our beloved ES100.


Hello darkness, my old friend 
I've come to talk with you again


----------



## abirdie4me

zolom said:


> *Samsung S10* owners: Playing *LDAC best quality* (909/990 kbs) usually results in choppy sound.
> To resolve that issue, disable the LOCATION icon on the Settings pull down menu.
> 
> Hope Samsung will rectify that issue, soon.
> ...



Thank you for that. It did help a bit, but after 30 seconds or so the choppy sound returned. I think that is because I'm streaming 96kHz/24bit from Qobuz, and that's just a bit too demanding for this outstanding little device.  I have to leave it on Balanced Audio and Connection Quality setting, but I can't really tell the difference anyway.


----------



## C_Lindbergh (May 30, 2019)

So we will see 2 new products soon, but none is the ES100 MK II? I don't get why they would release an USB dac before a new version of the ES100, there's barely any competent competition in the Bluetooth amp segment, especially compared to the USB dac segment. I guess we'll know in June/July


----------



## CactusPete23

C_Lindbergh said:


> So we will see 2 new products soon, but none is the ES100 MK II? I don't get why they would release an USB dac before a new version of the ES100, *there's barely any competent competition* in the Bluetooth amp segment, especially compared to the USB dac segment. I guess we'll know in June/July



Funny, you just explained why they don't need to introduce a better bluetooth receiver...  i.e. They would probably not increase their market share much vs the competition.   

Anyway, I am interested to see what they can produce in other devices.


----------



## zolom (Jun 2, 2019)

ES100 for me,  is superb as is.  Just would like to have automated shut down if there is no BT audio for a while;   this option should  be selected via the app.


----------



## MisterMudd

zolom said:


> ES100 for me,  is superb as is.  Just would like to have automated shut down if there is no BT audio for a while;   this option should  be selected via the app.


True. I updated the firmware once and quit. Truly tough to beat this little gem. As is just fine.


----------



## Ocelitgol

Hmm....I recently switch from Fiio 40cm 3.5mm cable to a balanced cable (thanks to a fellow headfier). For some reason, I notice the volume is not as loud as unbalanced. Is this normal?


----------



## charlescc2

zolom said:


> *Samsung S10* owners: Playing *LDAC best quality* (909/990 kbs) usually results in choppy sound.
> To resolve that issue, disable the LOCATION icon on the Settings pull down menu.
> 
> Hope Samsung will rectify that issue, soon.
> ...



So I literally learned about this product in the last half an hour and it sounds like a dream from everything I've learned in my quick scramble to skim through reviews.  I am also on an S10 (Plus, Snapdragon).  How does music sound from the ES100 compared to straight out of the phone?


----------



## Pricklyears101 (Jun 3, 2019)

zolom said:


> ES100 for me,  is superb as is.  Just would like to have automated shut down if there is no BT audio for a while;   this option should  be selected via the app.



Mine shuts down by itself if nothing is connected to it even though there isn't such option on the app. Also, i noticed a few bugs when trying to change songs or volume in ambient mode. Like the thing freezes up and needs a reset by plugging it into the charger. Weird but not a dealbreaker as ambient mode is kinda like a novelty feature for me


----------



## BobJS

charlescc2 said:


> So I literally learned about this product in the last half an hour and it sounds like a dream from everything I've learned in my quick scramble to skim through reviews.  I am also on an S10 (Plus, Snapdragon).  How does music sound from the ES100 compared to straight out of the phone?



I have S10+ .

You will never use the headphone jack on the phone again ...


----------



## Rowethren

BobJS said:


> I have S10+ .
> 
> You will never use the headphone jack on the phone again ...



Same here with my Oneplus 3T. No regrets!


----------



## charlescc2

Anybody running this with the ATH M50s?  That's probably what I'll be using initially so I'm wondering how well it drives them.  (Total noob here when it comes to impedance and all that).  I just see the specification of "3.5mm Unbalanced: 1.1Vp @ 16Ohm" for the ES100, and the M50s have an impedance of 38 ohms.


----------



## redrol

Hell, I like the sound of the ES100 way way more than my LG G7 quad omgdac whatever.   Fact, I havent heard something I actually like more.. yet.


----------



## SolaVirtus

charlescc2 said:


> Anybody running this with the ATH M50s?  That's probably what I'll be using initially so I'm wondering how well it drives them.  (Total noob here when it comes to impedance and all that).  I just see the specification of "3.5mm Unbalanced: 1.1Vp @ 16Ohm" for the ES100, and the M50s have an impedance of 38 ohms.



It will drive your M50s just fine. I've played with harder to drive cans than that and they've done just fine.


----------



## zolom

The ES100 with the new Fiio FH7 is a bliss. Overall better than the FH5.


----------



## scarfacegt

zolom said:


> The ES100 with the new Fiio FH7 is a bliss. Overall better than the FH5.



I just got the fh7 and fa7.Im using them straight from my samsung s9+ and the ipad pro 11.5 with chord mojo.The chord mojo is good,but not good as an portable device (the cable gets loose,lots of electric noise when moving it).I have looked at the fiio m11,but then i have another big device dragging around.I had the pioneer xdp 100r before,and it was poor battery life and outdated system.Maybe the es100 could be something.Bluetooth can be great when traveling or walking outside.Dont know if you are into samsung mobiles,but wondering if the es100 is better than samsung s9 and headphone jack output?


----------



## serwei (Jun 5, 2019)

Tried the Sundara and LCD2C closed on this, unbalanced 3.5mm, analogue volume on full +6db overdrive, 2x current mode.
Both could go loud at about 80% phone volume Sundara and 60% on the Audeze. The Sundara is more to my preference.
Anyone has experience with Aeon Flow closed?

The Sundara makes the Mountains track from Interstellar sound effortless.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

scarfacegt said:


> I just got the fh7 and fa7.Im using them straight from my samsung s9+ and the ipad pro 11.5 with chord mojo.The chord mojo is good,but not good as an portable device (the cable gets loose,lots of electric noise when moving it).I have looked at the fiio m11,but then i have another big device dragging around.I had the pioneer xdp 100r before,and it was poor battery life and outdated system.Maybe the es100 could be something.Bluetooth can be great when traveling or walking outside.Dont know if you are into samsung mobiles,but wondering if the es100 is better than samsung s9 and headphone jack output?


I tried out the Mojo, had the xdp-100r and a S7E (but I guess they’ve made progress since then - or rather their chip provider has). Honestly for “travelling or walking outside”, especially if a DAP seems like too much bulk? Sell the Mojo and get the ES100.


----------



## zolom (Jun 5, 2019)

scarfacegt said:


> I just got the fh7 and fa7.Im using them straight from my samsung s9+ and the ipad pro 11.5 with chord mojo.The chord mojo is good,but not good as an portable device (the cable gets loose,lots of electric noise when moving it).I have looked at the fiio m11,but then i have another big device dragging around.I had the pioneer xdp 100r before,and it was poor battery life and outdated system.Maybe the es100 could be something.Bluetooth can be great when traveling or walking outside.Dont know if you are into samsung mobiles,but wondering if the es100 is better than samsung s9 and headphone jack output?



The ES100 (balance output) sounds much better than my S10 single ended audio output, even when tweaking the Samsung advanced audio settings.
Listening to Tidal/UAPP via LDAC at highest bit-rate.

Chord Mojo (UAPP bit-perfect) is on its own league.


----------



## scarfacegt

Ok.I might keep the mojo for home use,and get an es100 for portable use. Tnx for the answers


----------



## Ocelitgol

zolom said:


> The ES100 (balance output) sounds much better than my S10 single ended audio output, even when tweaking the Samsung advanced audio settings.
> Listening to Tidal/UAPP via LDAC at highest bit-rate.
> 
> Chord Mojo (UAPP bit-perfect) is on its own league.


do you get stuttering when using highest bit-rate mode?


----------



## Broquen

stormers said:


> do you get stuttering when using highest bit-rate mode?



I use it always at highest bit rate and never had a problem (I keep ES100 always near my phone).


----------



## zolom (Jun 5, 2019)

Yes I do experince shuttering on my S10,  but turning off Location (in settings) improves things quite a bit.  Not even a glitch while screen is off. 
Still while driving I have to set to 660 kbs and then Location can be on.

Hope samsung will address that.


----------



## Cevisi

Got my 2.5 cabale today i get a warning it could damage my headphone and es100 when i use 2.5 x2 whit low impedance headphones 

So i better dont use it whit my t2 in 2x mode ?


----------



## Broquen

Cevisi said:


> Got my 2.5 cabale today i get a warning it could damage my headphone and es100 when i use 2.5 x2 whit low impedance headphones
> 
> So i better dont use it whit my t2 in 2x mode ?



If you don't notice any improvement regarding SQ, I'd better let it at 1x.


----------



## Cevisi

Broquen said:


> If you don't notice any improvement regarding SQ, I'd better let it at 1x.


Not really but there is a nice sq improvment compared to 3.5 more clarity more power more details"i can hear people breath"


----------



## Ocelitgol

what are you guys settings on balanced?


----------



## Ocelitgol

Broquen said:


> I use it always at highest bit rate and never had a problem (I keep ES100 always near my phone).





zolom said:


> Yes I do experince shuttering on my S10,  but turning off Location (in settings) improves things quite a bit.  Not even a glitch while screen is off.
> Still while driving I have to set to 660 kbs and then Location can be on.
> 
> Hope samsung will address that.



Do you guys hear much difference in highest mode vs adaptive?

I have S8+ and can't walk outside with highest mode on because of the stuttering


----------



## Broquen

stormers said:


> Do you guys hear much difference in highest mode vs adaptive?
> 
> I have S8+ and can't walk outside with highest mode on because of the stuttering



If you walk outside in adaptive, sound should be more stable but quality should decrease to maintain connection. If source and ES100 are close, without barriers like walls that can affect BT signal, both modes should play at highest quality if I'm not wrong. Honestly, I find adaptive to be perfect in most situations, but I like to use always highest quality anyway.


----------



## Ocelitgol

Broquen said:


> If you walk outside in adaptive, sound should be more stable but quality should decrease to maintain connection. If source and ES100 are close, without barriers like walls that can affect BT signal, both modes should play at highest quality if I'm not wrong. Honestly, I find adaptive to be perfect in most situations, but I like to use always highest quality anyway.



I'd use the highest mode too if I don't have to keep changing it everytime I reconnect ES100


----------



## Broquen

stormers said:


> I'd use the highest mode too if I don't have to keep changing it everytime I reconnect ES100



Yes, it is a nuisance. I think it is because Android system limitations, but I'm used to do it before connecting ES100 and it holds up for the whole session.


----------



## Marco Angel

zolom said:


> The ES100 with the new Fiio FH7 is a bliss. Overall better than the FH5.


Can you elaborate a little? I have the es100 and fh5 in balanced and I love them. I listen to them on the go and haven't read too much on the fh7 but seems that doesn't seem  worth the extra cash (maybe I'm wrong)


----------



## charlescc2

Don't know if this is specific to my Amazon account but when I went to finalize the purchase of this today there was a 10% coupon waiting to be added from the product page.  I've had it sitting in my cart for a couple days so perhaps that's why, for anybody else looking to buy this who doesn't see the coupon.  As if $99 isn't already a steal for all you seem to get with this product...


----------



## slowpickr

I saw on the iSine thread where Anker came out with a female lightning to USB C male adapter.  This got me to thinking about a way to connect a Cipher cable to the ES100.  Been looking for a female USB C to male 2.5mm or 3.5mm.  Don't think anything is available yet for this.  I'm hoping someone comes out with a female lighting to male 2.5/3.5 adapter which would enable a Cipher to ES100 (or any DAP) connection.  If anyone has discovered a way to use a Cipher cable with the ES100 (that doesn't involve a soldering iron LOL), please share.


----------



## crazywipe

Hi guys

Some spare questions:

- Is it an upgrade in sound quality compared to my iPhone 6?
- When I pair this with my iPhone 6 can I control the volume with my phone?
- Unbalanced, there is a noticeable difference between hi-power and standard mode? I would like to drive my 58x

Thanks!


----------



## rkw

slowpickr said:


> I saw on the iSine thread where Anker came out with a female lightning to USB C male adapter.  This got me to thinking about a way to connect a Cipher cable to the ES100.  Been looking for a female USB C to male 2.5mm or 3.5mm.  Don't think anything is available yet for this.  I'm hoping someone comes out with a female lighting to male 2.5/3.5 adapter which would enable a Cipher to ES100 (or any DAP) connection.  If anyone has discovered a way to use a Cipher cable with the ES100 (that doesn't involve a soldering iron LOL), please share.


The ES100 doesn't have digital output, making it impossible to use directly with a Cipher cable. What you're suggesting would require an extra A to D conversion (which will be questionable quality) and very undesirable. If you want Bluetooth to iSine, the best option is to get Audeze's Cipher Bluetooth cable.


----------



## Mouseman

crazywipe said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Some spare questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## crazywipe

@Mouseman Terrific answer, thanks a lot!


----------



## Mouseman

crazywipe said:


> @Mouseman Terrific answer, thanks a lot!


No problem -- this thing is AWESOME (but you can see that in the last 317 pages).

There's still a 10% off on Amazon US, if you haven't picked one up yet.


----------



## Cevisi

In germany they are out of stock since 1-2 months i had luck i get one of the last


----------



## hi-fi amateur

I just got the es100 and I'm noticing that whenever I adjust the volume on the device it doesn't reflect on the ios app. Am I looking in the wrong app section (Home), or does the volume from the device just not show.


----------



## Cevisi

hi-fi amateur said:


> I just got the es100 and I'm noticing that whenever I adjust the volume on the device it doesn't reflect on the ios app. Am I looking in the wrong app section (Home), or does the volume from the device just not show.


It does not shoe you have adjust the volume onnthe device or app


----------



## rkw

hi-fi amateur said:


> I just got the es100 and I'm noticing that whenever I adjust the volume on the device it doesn't reflect on the ios app. Am I looking in the wrong app section (Home), or does the volume from the device just not show.


It works for me. When I press the volume buttons on the ES100, the Analog Volume indicator in the iOS EarStudio app changes. When I press the volume buttons on the phone, the Source Volume indicator in the app changes. Also behaves the same with the Android EarStudio app (I have both types of phones).

Does your ES100 have the latest firmware (v2.02)? In the app, open the main menu (icon at top left) and select F/W REVISION HISTORY.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

We are excited to announce that we have new products coming out soon.


In the next quarter, we will introduce true high-resolution earphones fully reproducing up to 40kHz.


In the following quarter, high-resolution Bluetooth integrated amp and USB DAC will be launched.

Hmm the Bluetooth USB amp do sound really interestesing! Could use the ES100/simular products and use them wireless with your PC. 

https://www.radsone.com/post/radson...QmN3bFM_HUs_LlWQ4y8hDU6NJdBbU2Ml5gJZg1ekYPqOE


----------



## monsieurfromag3

C_Lindbergh said:


> We are excited to announce that we have new products coming out soon.
> 
> 
> In the next quarter, we will introduce true high-resolution earphones fully reproducing up to 40kHz.
> ...


Exciting times!

That announcement is quite impenetrable for now though. The USB DAC is probably the rumored ES200, and not a miniature format like the ES100.
But the Bluetooth integrated amp? Could that be the ES100 upgrade we’d all love to see? Or maybe it will be a bigger format too. More like iFi’s xCAN.

I’d love for Radsone to leverage their extraordinary advancements in BT tech to launch true wireless iems some day.


----------



## MisterMudd

C_Lindbergh said:


> We are excited to announce that we have new products coming out soon.
> 
> 
> In the next quarter, we will introduce true high-resolution earphones fully reproducing up to 40kHz.
> ...


Cannot wait to buy their next product. I love, love, love my ES100.


----------



## rkw

Interesting to see Radsone introduce an earphone. It is such a fiercely competitive market but they may have something unique to offer.


monsieurfromag3 said:


> The USB DAC is probably the rumored ES200, and not a miniature format like the ES100.


The ES200 is also miniature format (about the same size as ES100). Radsone showed a prototype at an audio show last year and posted photos on Facebook.


monsieurfromag3 said:


> But the Bluetooth integrated amp? Could that be the ES100 upgrade we’d all love to see?


An "integrated amp" is usually for desktop usage and has an amp for driving loudspeakers. It is probably an integrated amp with Bluetooth as one of its inputs.


----------



## obiwanshinobi87

I'm really wondering if I should get this, or wait for the Fiio Q5S? Anyone have any opinions about which they prefer and why?


----------



## LTDJ

obiwanshinobi87 said:


> I'm really wondering if I should get this, or wait for the Fiio Q5S? Anyone have any opinions about which they prefer and why?



They are obviously different size so a different use case scenario. Build quality will be different too.

For me ES100 is not perfect but is good enough, especially in USB DAC mode using 48kbit mode with macOS. If my iPhone had a decent built in DAC (and a headphone jack obviously) I'd never bought the ES100.


----------



## LTDJ

Does anyone know how I can reduce the audio lag on youtube (YT through an app on iPhone). It's not massive, roughly 0.5 sec but it's annoying.


----------



## smorgar

LTDJ said:


> Does anyone know how I can reduce the audio lag on youtube (YT through an app on iPhone). It's not massive, roughly 0.5 sec but it's annoying.


In earstudio app: tap the input icon in the top left corner. Set buffer to your liking.


----------



## RadarJammer

LTDJ said:


> Does anyone know how I can reduce the audio lag on youtube (YT through an app on iPhone). It's not massive, roughly 0.5 sec but it's annoying.


What I am really missing from the ES100 is aptX Low Latency. Also I really don't understand why it was not implemented in Android togehther with the bunch of other Codecs. I have to use a Samsung Level Link receiver dongle instead of the ES100 for video watching.


----------



## Cevisi

RadarJammer said:


> What I am really missing from the ES100 is aptX Low Latency. Also I really don't understand why it was not implemented in Android togehther with the bunch of other Codecs. I have to use a Samsung Level Link receiver dongle instead of the ES100 for video watching.


I dont notice any latency on ldac but i notice a big sound quality difference between aptx and ldac


----------



## RadarJammer

BTW, a "Bluetooth integrated amp" for stationary home use is not competitive any more with the streaming services over WiFi. Connecting a Chromecast Audio via optical cable to an amp ( or a regular Chromecast via HDMI to a AV receiver for audio output) offers more range and higher quality.


----------



## Ocelitgol

Cevisi said:


> I dont notice any latency on ldac but i notice a big sound quality difference between aptx and ldac


I can't hear any difference myself. What's your impression between them?


----------



## Cevisi

stormers said:


> I can't hear any difference myself. What's your impression between them?


Ldac has better resolution and more punch compared aptx sounds for me fuzzy and lifeless maybe becouse i am prerty young and can notice smallest differences


----------



## CactusPete23

Cevisi said:


> Ldac has better resolution and more punch compared aptx sounds for me fuzzy and lifeless maybe becouse i am prerty young and can notice smallest differences


Are you using aptx or aptx-hd ?  For me the HD version is near/same as LDAC.
For sure younger ears can still hear highest frequencies.


----------



## Cevisi

CactusPete23 said:


> Are you using aptx or aptx-hd ?  For me the HD version is near/same as LDAC.
> For sure younger ears can still hear highest frequencies.


Used to try it now but cant activatet aptx hd it goes automatic too sbc


----------



## LTDJ

smorgar said:


> In earstudio app: tap the input icon in the top left corner. Set buffer to your liking.



Thanks very much, appreciated.


----------



## twiceboss

I have a question, how's the soundstage with es100?


----------



## skeptical

twiceboss said:


> I have a question, how's the soundstage with es100?


It isn't as wide and deep as out of v30. I'd say 15% less, noticed it right away but es100 has definitely more power and drives iems louder.


----------



## twiceboss

skeptical said:


> It isn't as wide and deep as out of v30. I'd say 15% less, noticed it right away but es100 has definitely more power and drives iems louder.


Oh crap... I want a wide sounstage. Should i just get v30 used then? Or xdsd?


----------



## skeptical

twiceboss said:


> Oh ****... I want a wide sounstage. Should i just get v30 used then? Or xdsd?



I don't know about xdsd but as to v30 it doesn't have the widest soundstage either. For instance my jvc fx750 which is opened back and is considered top tier soundstage iem,  sound way better from my laptop than v30 but despite that I still listen the most of the time to es100 because of convenience on the go.


----------



## twiceboss

skeptical said:


> I don't know about xdsd but as to v30 it doesn't have the widest soundstage either. For instance my jvc fx750 which is opened back and is considered top tier soundstage iem,  sound way better from my laptop than v30 but despite that I still listen the most of the time to es100 because of convenience on the go.


True, convinience will change the game. Thats why i take both es100 and xdsd to try out


----------



## pstickne (Jun 10, 2019)

C_Lindbergh said:


> We are excited to announce that we have new products coming out soon.
> In the next quarter, we will introduce true high-resolution earphones fully reproducing up to 40kHz...



And this is why I roll my eyes at "Hi-Fi".

Who cares if "true high-resolution" earphones "reproduce" up to to 40kHz? That's a 'bigger is better' marketing number like e-stats claiming 100kHz. The only 'measurement' of value is the quality of reproduction _within_ human auditory ranges - which is less than half of that for an adult.

(Anyway, my ES100 broke after a month: started dropping connections, stopped charging. I don't miss it at all, but I do wish that I could at least give it to someone and not feel guily..)


----------



## smorgar

pstickne said:


> (Anyway, my ES100 broke after a month: started dropping connections, stopped charging. I don't miss it at all, but I do wish that I could at least give it to someone and not feel guily..)



That hurts my hifi heart. But within a month, then you definitely are within warranty. Get a new one. Mine is running fine since day one after the indegogo campain just a bit of degradation of the battery.

On another topic im suuuper interested in the ES200. I hope it will have as good or better app/tool to control it than the ES100. Im eager to read about it and hopefully put it in my 2.0 system at home


----------



## maniac2003

ES100 available on Drop.
$79
Shipping July 18th

https://drop.com/buy/radsone-earstudio-es100


----------



## twiceboss

Does es100 play MQA on Tidal? Android user


----------



## Cevisi

twiceboss said:


> Does es100 play MQA on Tidal? Android user


Look post #96 on page 7


----------



## twiceboss

Cevisi said:


> Look post #96 on page 7


THANK YOU! ill do the reading from there


----------



## twiceboss

Cevisi said:


> Look post #96 on page 7


So, the current android should support LDAC. Does it mean it will carry MQA as well? Currently using S10plus


----------



## Cevisi

twiceboss said:


> So, the current android should support LDAC. Does it mean it will carry MQA as well? Currently using S10plus


I dont know sry


----------



## twiceboss

Cevisi said:


> I dont know sry


no one knows i guess....


----------



## CactusPete23

twiceboss said:


> So, the current android should support LDAC. Does it mean it will carry MQA as well? Currently using S10plus


LDAC will try to send whatever digital signal your phone (or other device) sends to Bluetooth.   So for MQA to work, your phone (or other device) must be able to decode MQA. 
- Unsure if UAPP can send to bluetooth, or just to the DAC/AMP (Internal , or External).   It should be able to send to bluetooth, but have not tried myself and don't stream MQA to fully test.
- Remember that not all Android 8 and higher phone/device manufacturers have allowed all Bluetooth Codecs.  Some do not have Aptx-HD, Some do not have LDAC.  This is the phone manufacturer making a decision not to implement all Android functions.  It's not an Android problem.

The ES100 can receive LDAC if your device can send a strong enough signal.  So far, all LDAC receivers I have, seem to have trouble maintaining connection at 990kbps, past about 10 ft or open air.  Through walls or people (water degrades bluetooth signal), distance can shorten.  Some devices are too weak to send full LDAC from a phone in hip pocket, to the ES100 clipped/in a chest pocket.


----------



## RadarJammer (Jun 10, 2019)

Phone manufacturers use LDAC as a differentiator for their high tier android devices. Despite LDAC being theroretically implemented since Android 8, many mid-level devices only offer aptX HD as their best Codec, even Sony does this.

While my LGs  and my Galaxy Tab S3 offer LDAC, my Sony Xperia XA2 shows LDAC under Developer Options - Bluetooth Codecs since Android 9, but you cannot use it.


----------



## twiceboss

CactusPete23 said:


> LDAC will try to send whatever digital signal your phone (or other device) sends to Bluetooth.   So for MQA to work, your phone (or other device) must be able to decode MQA.
> - Unsure if UAPP can send to bluetooth, or just to the DAC/AMP (Internal , or External).   It should be able to send to bluetooth, but have not tried myself and don't stream MQA to fully test.
> - Remember that not all Android 8 and higher phone/device manufacturers have allowed all Bluetooth Codecs.  Some do not have Aptx-HD, Some do not have LDAC.  This is the phone manufacturer making a decision not to implement all Android functions.  It's not an Android problem.
> 
> The ES100 can receive LDAC if your device can send a strong enough signal.  So far, all LDAC receivers I have, seem to have trouble maintaining connection at 990kbps, past about 10 ft or open air.  Through walls or people (water degrades bluetooth signal), distance can shorten.  Some devices are too weak to send full LDAC from a phone in hip pocket, to the ES100 clipped/in a chest pocket.


I figured everything right now. For tidal that using MQA, there is no way to receive MQA in bluetooth connection. Es100 only can be 48khz max, the bit perfect MQA doesnt even work on es100 when the songs on Tidal has 88.2khz etc. The xdsd works fine from 88.2khz to 92khz.

One thing to note that, xdsd bluetooth SQ is so bad compare to es100 bluetooth. Since I have both right now and will just keep only one of them. I will keep es100. Surprise2. I actually have trust that i will keep xdsd before I listen to them. But after critical comparison just now. The es100 is superior in terms of bluetooth SQ.

conclusion:
Bluetooth:- Es100 gives more impact in everything from bass to highs.
USB Dac:- Es100 is slightly losing on lush of mids and refined bass when comparing it with 88.2khz bit perfect of xdsd. Es100 cant even handle the bitperfect MQA. It just stops.

I will keep es100 as it gives almost 99% for my mobility that outclass xdsd bluetooth SQ. I have no reason to keep xdsd as i have a bigger desktop dac amp better than xdsd. Yes, for mobility, es100 hands down is better than xdsd.


----------



## Cevisi

Es 100 is on drop for 80 dollars


----------



## LTDJ

smorgar said:


> In earstudio app: tap the input icon in the top left corner. Set buffer to your liking.



This doesn't do the trick I'm afraid... And it's pretty random in its behaviour (i.e. I'd expect bigger lag from higher buffer when in fact it makes it better... sometimes. Sometimes it makes it worse).


----------



## charlescc2 (Jun 12, 2019)

The headphone jack of my S10+ will never be used again, wow.  I can't believe music sounds like this through Bluetooth as my only past experiences have likely been with SBC and not so great headphones, but LDAC is unbelievable.  Using ATH M50s I'm blown away by what I'm getting with Spotify 320.  I guess the simplest way for me to describe it is the separation and clarity is on another level compared to the headphone jack (listening to mostly rock music so far).  Also loving how much volume this thing drives to my headphones as I have the analog volume slider to maybe 80% and wouldn't have any need to listen louder than this.

Even with how high my expectations were from everything I've read about this device I am still somehow pleasantly surprised.  To boot it worked right out the box with zero issue, the app seems to have all kinds of micro control beyond anything I'd ever need, and I'm able to be two rooms away from my phone through several sets of walls and have the connection working at an acceptable enough level (only listened for a couple minutes and had two quick buffers/stutters, which was better than I expected).

Edit: The only other place I use these headphones is on my PC with a FiiO E10K, and I can't say music on the ES100 sounds any worse than on the E10K.


----------



## smorgar

LTDJ said:


> This doesn't do the trick I'm afraid... And it's pretty random in its behaviour (i.e. I'd expect bigger lag from higher buffer when in fact it makes it better... sometimes. Sometimes it makes it worse).


Thats odd. I dont watch much videos but i have never had a problem with this that i can recall. What phone are you using? Im on Pixel 2.


----------



## Ocelitgol

charlescc2 said:


> The headphone jack of my S10+ will never be used again, wow.  I can't believe music sounds like this through Bluetooth as my only past experiences have likely been with SBC and not so great headphones, but LDAC is unbelievable.  Using ATH M50s I'm blown away by what I'm getting with Spotify 320.  I guess the simplest way for me to describe it is the separation and clarity is on another level compared to the headphone jack (listening to mostly rock music so far).  Also loving how much volume this thing drives to my headphones as I have the analog volume slider to maybe 80% and wouldn't have any need to listen louder than this.
> 
> Even with how high my expectations were from everything I've read about this device I am still somehow pleasantly surprised.  To boot it worked right out the box with zero issue, the app seems to have all kinds of micro control beyond anything I'd ever need, and I'm able to be two rooms away from my phone through several sets of walls and have the connection working at an acceptable enough level (only listened for a couple minutes and had two quick buffers/stutters, which was better than I expected).
> 
> Edit: The only other place I use these headphones is on my PC with a FiiO E10K, and I can't say music on the ES100 sounds any worse than on the E10K.



That's pretty loud o.o

** TRY THE BALANCED! (also try setting highest bitrate for LDAC, tell us if you hear any difference  )


----------



## charlescc2

stormers said:


> That's pretty loud o.o
> 
> ** TRY THE BALANCED! (also try setting highest bitrate for LDAC, tell us if you hear any difference  )



I've still gotta get to a level where I actually own better headphones that have the option for a balanced cable, lol.  I know the M50s aren't close to the best headphones in the world but I'm glad that I'm enjoying what I'm hearing with them so far.  I do plan on looking for a slight upgrade to some type of open headphone in the $200 range eventually.

And I've been wondering how the heck you even adjust the LDAC bitrate as I don't see anywhere to do that.  I'm wondering if there would be a noticeable difference with the mid range bitrate or whatever it's giving me versus the highest.


----------



## Ocelitgol

charlescc2 said:


> I've still gotta get to a level where I actually own better headphones that have the option for a balanced cable, lol.  I know the M50s aren't close to the best headphones in the world but I'm glad that I'm enjoying what I'm hearing with them so far.  I do plan on looking for a slight upgrade to some type of open headphone in the $200 range eventually.
> 
> And I've been wondering how the heck you even adjust the LDAC bitrate as I don't see anywhere to do that.  I'm wondering if there would be a noticeable difference with the mid range bitrate or whatever it's giving me versus the highest.



You can adjust it via Developer Settings (press "build...." multiple times to activate this menu in your settings). You can find out exactly how by google 
It's also kinda annoying because with my S8+, changing the bitrate does not stick, it also converts back to Adaptive mode after disconnecting. So I didn't bother, personally, I can't hear any difference even between LDAC and AptX

M50 was my first "serious" headphones too but soon moved on. I don't have much experience with full cans, but if you're not afraid of getting used equipment, I believe there are great choices for $200


----------



## Broquen

stormers said:


> It's also kinda annoying because with my S8+, changing the bitrate does not stick, it also converts back to Adaptive mode after disconnecting.





Broquen said:


> Yes, it is a nuisance. I think it is because Android system limitations, but I'm used to do it before connecting ES100 and it holds up for the whole session.


----------



## LTDJ

smorgar said:


> Thats odd. I dont watch much videos but i have never had a problem with this that i can recall. What phone are you using? Im on Pixel 2.



I'm on an iPhone.


----------



## CactusPete23

Some phones are worse than others.  But most have a 200 ms lag in the audio when using bluetooth.   Charts below show some examples.
I read somewhere that iPhones have 150ms bluetooth latency, but can't find the source of that measurement right now.   Under 40ms is supposed to be undetectable.






Only current way to reduce that lag that I have heard, is to: 1) Separate the audio and video and then 2) Make the video lag the audio by the same amount as the bluetooth latency. 

Sounds simple, but don't think any current phone or computer has this native ability.   I have seen an App that does this to basically eliminate latency; But it only works withing that App, And not for anything else.

Be happy you don't have a Huawei Mate 20 Pro with 500ms of lag !


----------



## charlescc2

stormers said:


> You can adjust it via Developer Settings (press "build...." multiple times to activate this menu in your settings). You can find out exactly how by google
> It's also kinda annoying because with my S8+, changing the bitrate does not stick, it also converts back to Adaptive mode after disconnecting. So I didn't bother, personally, I can't hear any difference even between LDAC and AptX
> 
> M50 was my first "serious" headphones too but soon moved on. I don't have much experience with full cans, but if you're not afraid of getting used equipment, I believe there are great choices for $200



Ah, thanks.  I haven't texted AptX (standard) much at all, but when I accidentally had it on there for a minute or so it definitely didn't sound bad either.  I haven't even considered getting used headphones, but seeing that it stretches the $200 to get something in a higher tier I might have to consider that as well.

And wow, I can't believe they have a "battery care" mode.  I just started going all out in taking every measure to preserve phone battery since getting a new one, with things such as no longer using fast charge at all and not ever charging my phone fully to 100%.  I was thinking of also only charging the ES100 to 90% or so to preserve battery life since I'm reading some people are having battery issues within a year of owning the device, but to see that they've built in an option to do that really shows that they've thought of it all.


----------



## charlescc2

Oof, that 990 kbps LDAC is rough with the stuttering on the Galaxy S10+ SD.  Turning off location like someone suggested makes it borderline tolerable, which I'm not sure I understand.  With location on it stutters constantly to the point of sounding like static mess.  With location off it stutters once every 5-10, sometimes getting through 30 seconds to a minute without stuttering.  And this is not with the phone in the pocket or anything.  My phone and ES100 are next to one another on my desk.

Does anybody know exactly what adaptive generally does?  Like if it visits the 990 kbps range or stays on the lower to mid end.  Since 990 kbps is probably a no go for me with the stuttering I'm wondering if I'm better off leaving it on 660 kbps or adaptive.


----------



## LTDJ

CactusPete23 said:


> Some phones are worse than others.  But most have a 200 ms lag in the audio when using bluetooth.   Charts below show some examples.
> I read somewhere that iPhones have 150ms bluetooth latency, but can't find the source of that measurement right now.   Under 40ms is supposed to be undetectable.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, so this is another reason why getting rid of headphone jack was a stupid decision. Reason I wasn't aware of when I jumped into ES100 (to be honest I had no option, being an iPhone user).


----------



## CactusPete23 (Jun 12, 2019)

FYI Only.  More/Different Latency measurements... https://superpowered.com/latency   Note that these readings differ from the ones in the previously charts copied here. This is ONLY Audio Latency, not the full Audio Bluetooth Latency.
Also note that this is RAW data from individual users.  So sometimes a lot of variation in reported latency for same phone/device.  Also have no idea what is different in test methods here vrs previous data.  Not my expertise...
- Looks like Apple phones and ipads have lower Audio latency than the Android products.  Good enough that lag should be minimal.
- And Newer Android phones with Bluetooth 5+ have lower Audio latency. (But still higher than Apple.  Android has some work still to do to reduce latency.)
This Audio Latency is only a part of the full Bluetooth Latency. This is why it is faster/shorter times.


----------



## mhoopes

scarfacegt said:


> I just got the fh7 and fa7.Im using them straight from my samsung s9+ and the ipad pro 11.5 with chord mojo.The chord mojo is good,but not good as an portable device (the cable gets loose,lots of electric noise when moving it).I have looked at the fiio m11,but then i have another big device dragging around.I had the pioneer xdp 100r before,and it was poor battery life and outdated system.Maybe the es100 could be something.Bluetooth can be great when traveling or walking outside.Dont know if you are into samsung mobiles,but wondering if the es100 is better than samsung s9 and headphone jack output?


For the FA7, absolutely. EQing the mid-bass down is transformative.


----------



## mhoopes

stormers said:


> what are you guys settings on balanced?


HD 6XX...that’s my setting. For lower-impedance phones, I defy people to tell the difference.


----------



## mhoopes

CactusPete23 said:


> ...
> 
> The ES100 can receive LDAC if your device can send a strong enough signal.  So far, all LDAC receivers I have, seem to have trouble maintaining connection at 990kbps, past about 10 ft or open air.  Through walls or people (water degrades bluetooth signal), distance can shorten.  Some devices are too weak to send full LDAC from a phone in hip pocket, to the ES100 clipped/in a chest pocket.


LDAC is also supported by Sony home theater devices. My UBP-X800 Blu-Ray player provides rock-solid 990 KB/s from across the room, provided I turn off other nearby BT radios.


----------



## lukedss (Jun 18, 2019)

Anyone stacking this with an amp?

Someone reccomended Periodic Audio Nickle Amp, 

Still interested in for anyone with experience? Hoping an amp will get the Es100 the edge it is missing over my wired setup


----------



## pstickne (Jun 16, 2019)

LTDJ said:


> Thanks, so this is another reason why getting rid of headphone jack was a stupid decision. Reason I wasn't aware of when I jumped into ES100 (to be honest I had no option, being an iPhone user).


That assumes BT is the “only” option, which is incorrect given the plethora of lightening/USB to audio dongles. (I’ve not seen many latency complaints when using a dongle as the iOS audio stack is pretty refined.) Also, there are _many_ other BT receivers with AAC (no need to worry about aptX HD/LDAC, because iPhone) so the ES100 is not the only option available.

Granted, a dongle occupies the same port used for charging port (there are audio + passthru dongles; also less relevant with wireless charging) and takes up an TINY bit more space. However, since already dealing with a dynamic tether cable the small inline dongle really isn’t that much more to deal with.

The _real_ reason to move to BT is eliminate the dynamic tether wire between the player/phone and headset so a static wire can be used (or the wire can eliminate entirely). While removal of built-in 3.5mm might encourage switching BT, it does not require using BT.

Indeed, BT is not suited for all tasks, especially music editing/creation or twitch games due to latency. However, it can have video retardation to compensate for stream sync issues - I believe this may actually be done already in the iOS Youtube app (looking for verification).

Is there a particular application you use that is noticeably affected by audio latency? (Trying to understand actual problematic cases.)


----------



## LTDJ

pstickne said:


> That assumes BT is the “only” option, which is incorrect given the plethora of lightening/USB to audio dongles. (I’ve not seen many latency complaints when using a dongle as the iOS audio stack is pretty refined.) Also, there are _many_ other BT receivers with AAC (no need to worry about aptX HD/LDAC, because iPhone) so the ES100 is not the only option available.
> 
> Granted, a dongle occupies the same port used for charging port (there are audio + passthru dongles; also less relevant with wireless charging) and takes up an TINY bit more space. However, since already dealing with a dynamic tether cable the small inline dongle really isn’t that much more to deal with.
> 
> ...



I'm not interested in dongles/wired dacs/amps. I don't like to carry unnecessary bulk in one package. Been there/done that/not interested. That's why BT is the only option.

The app in question is, as per my original post, youtube.


----------



## waynes world

LTDJ said:


> I'm not interested in dongles/wired dacs/amps. I don't like to carry unnecessary bulk in one package. Been there/done that/not interested. That's why BT is the only option.



+1. dongles/wired dacs/amps/bricks = pain in butt. I also really don't like having the headphone wired directly to the phone - my phone needs to be free.

I personally don't find the ES100 lacking with any of the gear I use it with. Love it.


----------



## Lurk650

Well, I received the Advanced Sound Accessport Air yesterday. Did some listening with my Fidelio X2. 

Build quality....simply destroys the ES100 and it's much cheaper. Then you have the audio, for me, I prefer the ES100. It's much more detailed. The APA is no slouch though, it is still very good as it supports AAC, AptX and AptX-LL. 

One thing I noticed though, it defaults to AptX. I went to developer options to swap to AAC and see how that sounded. Instantly the music became so much louder, had to take it a couple notches down. I have no idea why this is. I asked Adv on the FB page and they said, they EQ'd every codec differently. This is just seems like a 3db boost in audio. It's pretty drastic and gives the impression that AAC can drive headphones more. Haven't experienced this with the ES100 at all. 

All in all, it's a solid device but the ES100 is still my favorite, esp bc it also has balanced out. The APA will be given to my dad for a late Father's Day gift.


----------



## charlescc2

If I break the connection to my phone (i.e. turning off my phone's Bluetooth radio) before powering down the ES100 it becomes completely inoperable without a reset from plugging it to a power source.  Does anybody else have this issue?

It will stay on with a solid green light, will not be discoverable to reconnect to my phone, and will not power down by holding the play button for four seconds.  It basically becomes a brick until I plug it to power and have it auto reboot.  This isn't a killer issue as I usually do not forget to power down the ES100 through the app, but I feel like either this is a flaw or I am missing something here.


----------



## Ocelitgol

Anyone here can compare ES100 with the BT neckband that came with RHA CL2? 

Already knew ES100 will win overall but not exactly how


----------



## lukedss

stormers said:


> Anyone here can compare ES100 with the BT neckband that came with RHA CL2?
> 
> Already knew ES100 will win overall but not exactly how



The RHA is only APTX I thought? 

I just returned my LDAC MUCM2BT for the ES100 and it's a definite improvement.


----------



## niron (Jun 19, 2019)

Lurk650 said:


> Well, I received the Advanced Sound Accessport Air yesterday. Did some listening with my Fidelio X2.
> 
> Build quality....simply destroys the ES100 and it's much cheaper. Then you have the audio, for me, I prefer the ES100. It's much more detailed. The APA is no slouch though, it is still very good as it supports AAC, AptX and AptX-LL.
> 
> ...



It's not even close to the ES100 SQ, and I haven't even included the amazing app that you receive with the Earstudio device.


----------



## Jearly410

charlescc2 said:


> If I break the connection to my phone (i.e. turning off my phone's Bluetooth radio) before powering down the ES100 it becomes completely inoperable without a reset from plugging it to a power source.  Does anybody else have this issue?
> 
> It will stay on with a solid green light, will not be discoverable to reconnect to my phone, and will not power down by holding the play button for four seconds.  It basically becomes a brick until I plug it to power and have it auto reboot.  This isn't a killer issue as I usually do not forget to power down the ES100 through the app, but I feel like either this is a flaw or I am missing something here.


I’ve been having some issues like yours. I’ll reboot the es100 several times and won’t be able to reconnect. I’ll test out your issue and see if it’s the same as mi e.


----------



## Ocelitgol

lukedss said:


> The RHA is only APTX I thought?
> 
> I just returned my LDAC MUCM2BT for the ES100 and it's a definite improvement.



yeah just AptX. I've tried ES100 LDAC and AptX mode, I can't tell *much* difference when outside (maybe narrower soundstage). The neckband seems like a convenient option. If it can sound nice like ES100, which to my opinion is as close as wired as it gets, then I don't mind missing out on the app and 2.5mm.

*Side Note: What if Radsone applies the same magic to a True Wireless adapter or neckband? I'd buy those in a heartbeat   *


----------



## rkw

charlescc2 said:


> If I break the connection to my phone (i.e. turning off my phone's Bluetooth radio) before powering down the ES100 it becomes completely inoperable without a reset from plugging it to a power source.  Does anybody else have this issue?


Occasionally (once or twice a month) I run into a case where my ES100 locks up and needs to be reset by plugging it into power. However I've had no problem with breaking the phone connection. With the ES100 powered on and connected, it doesn't lock up when off the phone's Bluetooth. I can turn Bluetooth back on, reconnect and do it again with no issues.


----------



## waynes world

lukedss said:


> The RHA is only APTX I thought?
> 
> I just returned my LDAC MUCM2BT for the ES100 and it's a definite improvement.



I lost my Samsung S7 Edge to the bottom of the sea  

So I'm using my old S5 Neo. It only supports android 7, so I'm back to APTX. Honestly, it sounds fine/good to me. But my sub-conscious is telling me that I need LDAC back in my life, so the search for a new phone is on lol.

OT: the camera on the S7 Edge was really good (way better than on the S5 Neo), so that's another reason I need a new phone.


----------



## grininja

So I got my second ES100. (Here I wrote about what happened to the first one).
It seems that, despite the first class sound and app, they lack in the department of hardware quality control. This brand-new unit has a led light that is so faint that only at night can be seen. Maybe the paint coating is thicker, maybe the led is less powerful... I already removed the clip 
If they don't come with an updated ES and this it will break in several months than I'll have to look for BTR3. Sadly.


----------



## charlescc2

rkw said:


> Occasionally (once or twice a month) I run into a case where my ES100 locks up and needs to be reset by plugging it into power. However I've had no problem with breaking the phone connection. With the ES100 powered on and connected, it doesn't lock up when off the phone's Bluetooth. I can turn Bluetooth back on, reconnect and do it again with no issues.



I've figured it out.  I've had the short USB cable attached to the ES100 at all times to give it more visibility and make it harder to lose visually amongst a pile of clutter (need to get a lanyard for this thing).  Apparently leaving a USB cable plugged up and breaking off the connection will cause the issue I complained about and leave it with a solid green light (the indicator for device having full battery when on the charger according to the manual).


----------



## Grayven

Jearly410 said:


> I’ve been having some issues like yours. I’ll reboot the es100 several times and won’t be able to reconnect. I’ll test out your issue and see if it’s the same as mi e.


i was having issues like this as well. the only thing that seemed to help was forgetting all the bluetooth connections related to the ES100 and connecting it to 1 device only. i havent tried pairing it to any other sources since and its fine.


----------



## charlescc2

For anybody who has used this to listen to music for hours on end in a short period of time, how much playback time are you getting?  Their Web site claims 14 hours of playback, and while I haven't tested it, from the little I've paid attention to the battery percentage indicator I don't feel like I'd get even half of that.  Maybe it depends on the codec you're using and the quality/size of files you're transmitting and 14 hours is absolutely best case scenario?

If I'm being honest it feels like I have a device that has been sitting around for a couple years with a degraded battery, but I could be off base here.


----------



## serwei

charlescc2 said:


> For anybody who has used this to listen to music for hours on end in a short period of time, how much playback time are you getting?  Their Web site claims 14 hours of playback, and while I haven't tested it, from the little I've paid attention to the battery percentage indicator I don't feel like I'd get even half of that.  Maybe it depends on the codec you're using and the quality/size of files you're transmitting and 14 hours is absolutely best case scenario?
> 
> If I'm being honest it feels like I have a device that has been sitting around for a couple years with a degraded battery, but I could be off base here.




I'm using 2x current on the 3.5mm non-balanced with LDAC and 2x FFT oversampling, relatively new set. I think I'm getting 6 to 8 hours per charge driving a 16ohm 116db headphone on 50-65% analogue volume.


----------



## charlescc2

Somehow got LDAC to work on 990 Kbps without a hitch for like two hours straight last night, I couldn't believe it.  I've never been able to use it without at least intermittent stuttering.  Still have to turn GPS off, as strange as that is, but whatever.

LDAC 990 is absolutely euphoric though.  I was already amazed at how good music sounds through LDAC adaptive or 660 Kbps, but 990 changes the game even further I think.  I'm pretty sure music sounds better through this with my phone than it does though my FiiO E10K wired to my PC (an entry level option, but still).  I pray that 990 Kbps will work consistently going forward because it is magnificent.


----------



## Lurk650

charlescc2 said:


> Somehow got LDAC to work on 990 Kbps without a hitch for like two hours straight last night, I couldn't believe it.  I've never been able to use it without at least intermittent stuttering.  Still have to turn GPS off, as strange as that is, but whatever.
> 
> LDAC 990 is absolutely euphoric though.  I was already amazed at how good music sounds through LDAC adaptive or 660 Kbps, but 990 changes the game even further I think.  I'm pretty sure music sounds better through this with my phone than it does though my FiiO E10K wired to my PC (an entry level option, but still).  I pray that 990 Kbps will work consistently going forward because it is magnificent.


I leave it on adaptive as having to go into Developer options to change it is a pain and I have never even noticed a difference in quality anyways.


----------



## charlescc2

Lurk650 said:


> I leave it on adaptive as having to go into Developer options to change it is a pain and I have never even noticed a difference in quality anyways.


Entirely possible it's placebo.  I've gone back and forth testing 990 vs other settings and feel like I am noticing a difference, but with how subtle it is, even though I am perceiving it, I can't say for certain there is a definitive difference.  The thing I feel like I notice is the separation being increased ever so slightly.  With vocals already being crisp at lower settings, on some songs it suddenly feels like the vocalist has their lips to my ear.

Like you said it's amazing either way, and I'll have to do more tests and try to have another person change the bitrate while I'm blind to it, but I feel like 990 Kbps makes a difference for me.


----------



## Lurk650

charlescc2 said:


> Entirely possible it's placebo.  I've gone back and forth testing 990 vs other settings and feel like I am noticing a difference, but with how subtle it is, even though I am perceiving it, I can't say for certain there is a definitive difference.  The thing I feel like I notice is the separation being increased ever so slightly.  With vocals already being crisp at lower settings, on some songs it suddenly feels like the vocalist has their lips to my ear.
> 
> Like you said it's amazing either way, and I'll have to do more tests and try to have another person change the bitrate while I'm blind to it, but I feel like 990 Kbps makes a difference for me.


I'll have to do more testing when I get home.


----------



## charlescc2

serwei said:


> I'm using 2x current on the 3.5mm non-balanced with LDAC and 2x FFT oversampling, relatively new set. I think I'm getting 6 to 8 hours per charge driving a 16ohm 116db headphone on 50-65% analogue volume.


Just left music running for 2.25 hours, had exactly 25% battery drain, so I'll unscientifically extrapolate that to nine hours of playback time; not bad I guess.

That was running 1x current on 3.5mm, LDAC 990 Kbps using a 38 ohm 99 db headphone on 81% analog volume (-6.5 db).

I'm still a little concerned that my battery isn't performing as a new one should.  Either that or there is just something funny with battery life reading within the app.  The battery care option says it will charge your device to 80-90% depending on the condition, but mine stops at 70% every time.  If I turn off battery care and let the battery charge to 100%, it almost immediately drops to 90% with no in between.

If others are having similar experiences though that might quell my concerns.


----------



## pstickne (Jun 24, 2019)

charlescc2 said:


> For anybody who has used this to listen to music for hours on end in a short period of time, how much playback time are you getting?  Their Web site claims 14 hours of playback, and while I haven't tested it, from the little I've paid attention to the battery percentage indicator I don't feel like I'd get even half of that.  Maybe it depends on the codec you're using and the quality/size of files you're transmitting and 14 hours is absolutely best case scenario?
> 
> If I'm being honest it feels like I have a device that has been sitting around for a couple years with a degraded battery, but I could be off base here.



From real-life experience, I achieved 8-10 hours with a fresh unit and AAC (9am to about 7pm, for the entire workday+.) Was connected to K10U IEMs, using balanced output and default settings. The K10U have 10BA and are easy to drive; volume at about 40% (50% on source). The battery indicator is not very trustworthy.

Of course my unit is one the defective ones that “stopped holding a BT connection” after a month .. maybe I used it too much.

Regardless, 14 hour claim is indeed rubbish and the unit really could benefit from a better battery / power system. I’m not quite sure why the battery isn’t just doubled considering how small it is..

In general, I only give about “2/3” of claimed battery life from electronics, so I guess marketing actually fits my expectations / experience.


----------



## lukedss

Has anyone got Es100 EQ settings they can share for the iSine20? The ones posted on the Audeze thread don't seem to correlate to our options.


----------



## Lurk650

pstickne said:


> From real-life experience, I achieved 8-10 hours with a fresh unit and AAC (9am to about 7pm, for the entire workday+.) Was connected to K10U IEMs, using balanced output and default settings. The K10U have 10BA and are easy to drive; volume at about 40% (50% on source). The battery indicator is not very trustworthy.
> 
> Of course my unit is one the defective ones that “stopped holding a BT connection” after a month .. maybe I used it too much.
> 
> ...


Source volume should always be at 100%...

On that note, I use mine with LDAC on a decent volume via balanced, maybe 5 hours a week and only need to charge every other week or so. I have no issues with the battery life.


----------



## twiceboss

Lurk650 said:


> Source volume should always be at 100%...
> 
> On that note, I use mine with LDAC on a decent volume via balanced, maybe 5 hours a week and only need to charge every other week or so. I have no issues with the battery life.


i use es100 everyday. I charge everyday after work. That's it. Mostly about 5 hours of listening i believe. But i dont always play music on it. So, it doesnt use battery that much.


----------



## Crandall

An Amazon Third Party seller is currently offering the device for $49 new with prime shipping available. Looks like they have about 20 in stock.


----------



## Mouseman

Must.....avoid....buying. I don't need a 2nd, but with that price, how can I resist?

I have to wonder why they're 1/2 price all of a sudden.


----------



## pstickne (Jun 24, 2019)

charlescc2 said:


> Just left music running for 2.25 hours, had exactly 25% battery drain, so I'll unscientifically extrapolate that to nine hours of playback time; not bad I guess.
> 
> That was running 1x current on 3.5mm, LDAC 990 Kbps using a 38 ohm 99 db headphone on 81% analog volume (-6.5 db).
> 
> ...


I believe it’s largely in the ability (or lack of) to measure the remaining level of such a small battery. There is also something I read about limited power reporting support to Apple devices as well..



Lurk650 said:


> Source volume should always be at 100%...
> 
> On that note, I use mine with LDAC on a decent volume via balanced, maybe 5 hours a week and only need to charge every other week or so. I have no issues with the battery life.


Why should source (over BT) be at 100%?

Isn’t that just digital as ES100 has separate independent analog gain? I set to 50% with the (still to be tested) hypothesis that such would mitigate digital signal clipping. Other BT devices have ‘absolute volume’ control.

The ES100 also has pre-gain (pos and negative) settings, which I found best left alone.

Maybe when I get my ES replacement I can test 100% source, but that would be like 5% analog gain in the ES. (Unless fiddling with the pre-gain by massively pulling it back?). At such low analog gains levels, sound would be effectively on-or-off with the ES volume adjustments..

Having 100% source is also borderline fatal for switching between ES and direct phone jack  (Did I mention sensitive easy-to-drive IEMs?)


----------



## CactusPete23

Mouseman said:


> Must.....avoid....buying. I don't need a 2nd, but with that price, how can I resist?
> 
> I have to wonder why they're 1/2 price all of a sudden.


Don't see them at that price; Now I see the normal $99.   Either missed it, or seller corrected their mistake.  ... Though it does say can get $60 off, if you apply for an "Amazon.com Store Card"?


----------



## Crandall

CactusPete23 said:


> Don't see them at that price; Now I see the normal $99.   Either missed it, or seller corrected their mistake.  ... Though it does say can get $60 off, if you apply for an "Amazon.com Store Card"?


Looks like they're sold out at that price and from from that seller now.


----------



## Lurk650

if you click the "?" for the Source volume is has an explanation and says to always leave at the max volume. Other than that, I always have my source volume on anything at 100%, such as if I were to connect an aux cord to a phone or ipod. Or BT from my phone when they don't have the paired volume control. 

Source volume over BT is different from source once the ES100 is disconnected.


----------



## pstickne

Mouseman said:


> Must.....avoid....buying. I don't need a 2nd, but with that price, how can I resist?
> 
> I have to wonder why they're 1/2 price all of a sudden.


Word about terrible economics (buttons) and “meh” sound spreading after the year of hype? (On sound, it’s all subjective, but I think so many reviews focused on more sterile-than-fun.)

I think the ES team (if learning lessons) can have much better products in the future. Right now there is stronger market competition as well with introduced W5 and more upcoming BT receivers. ES100, BTR3, A&K have been pretty much exclusive in this area / price range for a year or so..

Might also maybe general inventory unload? In any case, plenty of markup to be had on these devices (read: could have spent more in material).

Also, “new promos” aren’t really a discount, as they are paying for sign-up.


----------



## Cevisi (Jun 24, 2019)

So there will be a bluetooth amp but not a bluetooth dac coming. Thats sad


----------



## Cevisi

But wait can a amp be hi res. Is there not a dac reqiered to be hi res


----------



## peter123

Cevisi said:


> So there will be a bluetooth amp but not a bluetooth dac coming. Thats sad



And how exactly would that work ha ha


----------



## peter123

Cevisi said:


> But wait can a amp be hi res. Is there not a dac reqiered to be hi res



It's certainly an advantage with a DAC if you want sound, hi res or not


----------



## waynes world (Jun 25, 2019)

pstickne said:


> Word about terrible economics (buttons) and “meh” sound spreading after the year of hype? (On sound, it’s all subjective, but I think so many reviews focused on more sterile-than-fun.)



I agree about the buttons - they could use work. Still an awesome device though imo.


----------



## Mouseman

pstickne said:


> Word about terrible economics (buttons) and “meh” sound spreading after the year of hype? (On sound, it’s all subjective, but I think so many reviews focused on more sterile-than-fun.)
> 
> I think the ES team (if learning lessons) can have much better products in the future. Right now there is stronger market competition as well with introduced W5 and more upcoming BT receivers. ES100, BTR3, A&K have been pretty much exclusive in this area / price range for a year or so..
> 
> ...



I agree completely with you on the buttons, but I really don't use them a lot since I can control my music from my phone or watch. I don't agree on the sound, though -- the EQ settings in the app and the other features are far better than any other BT unit I have, and I have a lot. I think the ES100 is better than the Fiio gear, in terms of sound and function. Can they improve it? Sure....better buttons, USB-C charging, better battery, better clip, but those aren't deal-breakers.

I'm not interested in the W5 since the "killer feature" is Android only (the "super hi-res") and it lacks the balanced out. I had high hopes since I really like my HiBy R3, but the W5 doesn't fit my needs. Hopefully some of the newer products do improve on the ES100, but that's a high bar in my mind for this size. I do have bigger units that sound better, but they don't fit in a IEM case.


----------



## pstickne (Jun 24, 2019)

Mouseman said:


> I agree completely with you on the buttons, but I really don't use them a lot since I can control my music from my phone or watch. I don't agree on the sound, though -- the EQ settings in the app and the other features are far better than any other BT unit I have, and I have a lot. I think the ES100 is better than the Fiio gear, in terms of sound and function. Can they improve it? Sure....better buttons, USB-C charging, better battery, better clip, but those aren't deal-breakers.
> 
> I'm not interested in the W5 since the "killer feature" is Android only (the "super hi-res") and it lacks the balanced out. I had high hopes since I really like my HiBy R3, but the W5 doesn't fit my needs. Hopefully some of the newer products do improve on the ES100, but that's a high bar in my mind for this size. I do have bigger units that sound better, but they don't fit in a IEM case.


I’ve actually dropped the balanced output as a requirement. I could not tell any difference with ‘semi-blind’ tests using same cable with 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapter and SOUND RESET TO ZERO. More power to people who get more with balanced output.. just  paper feature for me 

This thankfully opens up more devices. I don’t follow “super Hi-Fi” codecs, which I think most are silly advertising. Mainly trying the W5 to see how the particular sound signature fairs (ES DAC), although I may be disappointed by single-charge battery life.

I think maybe 50% size increase would be a good target for me.. currently waiting for Q5s, but that will be so HUGE in comparison that it might be a pointless experiment.

I’ll definitely try Radstone gear in the future, but it feels like so many “fan boys” blinded on ES100 and specs and raving video reviews. If I seem out of place, consider that I am just more critical than many.


----------



## Lurk650

LOL, I had the ES100 for about a year now. Long before it was popular in review videos (such as Zeos) and the specs I could care less about. It sounds great to me and is a fantastic device.


----------



## waynes world

Lurk650 said:


> LOL, I had the ES100 for about a year now. Long before it was popular in review videos (such as Zeos) and the specs I could care less about. It sounds great to me and is a fantastic device.



Same here. I ordered mine on Feb21/2018 after I lost my BTR1. It quickly became one of my most satisfying audio-related purchases, and as a result I quickly became one of the early group of "fanboys" lol.


----------



## chinmie

well.. that heated up pretty quickly.

@pstickne saying "meh" to something is also belittling, if you really think about it. and if you read @waynes world  reply from a third person perspective, it is not a direct counter to you personally, but just stating that the ES100 is mostly well received and well reviewed, so price slash from that point of reason is mostly unlikely.

so slight misunderstanding, let's move along and have a great discussions

you do have a point about the ES100 can be improved. i also don't really like the plasticky build material. i cracked mine a bit just a few days after receiving it because i put it in my pants pocket and slightly bumped it on the kitchen table.

soundwise it is also the most neutral among all the BT dongles that I've tried, but to this day the ES100 still is the most complete package among them all

the BTR3 is the closest competition that i also like with more engaging mids and more solid built, but in the end i stayed with the ES100, because in the long run it is still the most complete. 

i tried the latest W5. it has a more boosted bass and treble compared to the ES100, solid build quality and form facfor (but i don't like the "electric massager" look  ) and i also don't like the touch control :way too sensitive and unintuitive. even the first minutes i tried it i already paused and started the songs randomly. it really could benefit from a touch lock feature


----------



## pstickne (Jun 24, 2019)

chinmie said:


> well.. that heated up pretty quickly.
> 
> @pstickne saying "meh" to something is also belittling, if you really think about it. and if you read @waynes world  reply from a third person perspective, it is not a direct counter to you personally, but just stating that the ES100 is mostly well received and well reviewed, so price slash from that point of reason is mostly unlikely.
> 
> ...


Aww shucks, I’m probably not going to appreciate the “electric massager” controls either then  Maybe version-2’s of all these devices..

Yeah usage of “meh” was indeed a bit dismissive: summarily, the ES100 comes off as overly ‘analytical’ on mid-high for my tastes.


----------



## kakaworu

lukedss said:


> Has anyone got Es100 EQ settings they can share for the iSine20? The ones posted on the Audeze thread don't seem to correlate to our options.


I have iSine10+ES100 on my ears now. I've tried to use some real-time correction technique adjusting the EQ in Earstudio to match the graph with the measurement of Cipher one while playing pink noise.
Sorry for bad English. Just see the pictures.





Equipment: DAYTON iMM6





Graph matching: Green curve referring to iSine with Cipher cable
Orange curve is the best matching I can do in the Earstudio EQ adjustment section.
You can see the peaks between 2k~4k just couldn't match no matter how i tried.





This is how I did to match the graph. BUT it sounds totally OFF.

Then I desperately tried to make an EQ curve "looks like" the official EQ curve from KMANN's post.




In this 10 bands EQ system this is the best i can do. And it sounds way better than the matching curve I've tried above.
And I am using it right now. It is not the Cipher sound in anyways but I am getting used to it.


----------



## chinmie

pstickne said:


> Aww shucks, I’m probably not going to appreciate the “electric massager” controls either then



and to top it all, it also indeed vibrates everytime you touch the controls


----------



## Rowethren

pstickne said:


> Having 100% source is also borderline fatal for switching between ES and direct phone jack  (Did I mention sensitive easy-to-drive IEMs?)



Once you stop using the Bluetooth and plug into the 3.5 of your phone the volume should default back to whatever volume was set the last time you used it as the volume controls are separate. I guess that might not always be the case but that is how it was on any phone I have owned since the smartphone uprising.


----------



## lukedss (Jun 25, 2019)

kakaworu said:


> I have iSine10+ES100 on my ears now. I've tried to use some real-time correction technique adjusting the EQ in Earstudio to match the graph with the measurement of Cipher one while playing pink noise.
> Sorry for bad English. Just see the pictures.
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that's really helpful. Thank you for sharing! Although it sounds like you are not 100% satisfied with the result?
I
have reached out to Audeze and KMan about Es100 EQ and am hoping to hear back from him on how we can accomplish this.

I will post up when I do and will be interesting to compare

KMan responce-

Hello Luke,
There is no easy way to do this. Look up the EQ I posted: https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/9950577.jpg

Then try to approximately match the gain (in dB , on the right side of the graph) for the bands supported by ES100, then tweak more by listening.

Thanks,


----------



## rkw

Cevisi said:


> But wait can a amp be hi res. Is there not a dac reqiered to be hi res


It's an integrated amp (for desktop) with Bluetooth as one of its inputs. The hi-res part  refers to aptx HD and LDAC.


----------



## pstickne (Jun 25, 2019)

rkw said:


> It's an integrated amp (for desktop) with Bluetooth as one of its inputs. The hi-res part  refers to aptx HD and LDAC.



Going from desktop -> USB (digital) -> ES100 -> Wire (analog) still uses the DAC. While there is less potential loss of 'relevant signal quality' using the USB/wired digitized form, it is still highly dependent upon the DAC process.

The ES100 has no analog line in (which would allow AMP-only operation). I've not seen an AMP-only unit with a "Hi-Res" designation / sticker.


----------



## rkw

pstickne said:


> Going from desktop -> USB (digital) -> ES100 -> Wire (analog) still uses the DAC. While there is less potential loss of 'relevant signal quality' using the USB/wired digitized form, it is still highly dependent upon the DAC process.
> 
> The ES100 has no analog line in (which would allow AMP-only operation). I've not seen an AMP-only unit with a "Hi-Res" designation / sticker.


This has nothing to do with ES100.

The new Radsone product is an "integrated amp". In consumer electronics, an integrated amp is an amp for driving loudspeakers and has a preamp section (inputs and volume control). It is a box that sits on a table top (I called it desktop which may have caused confusion). Radsone's integrated amp will have Bluetooth as one of its inputs.


----------



## keoki

Is there any reason I shouldn't update the firmware on the es100? I read that the firmware is not backwards compatible and my es100 is still at 1.1.2.


----------



## Crandall

Just FYI, that flash sale of $50 ES100's, was fake. I received some no-brand USB bluetooth receiver instead


----------



## waynes world (Jun 26, 2019)

Crandall said:


> Just FYI, that flash sale of $50 ES100's, was fake. I received some no-brand USB bluetooth receiver instead



Sorry to hear that. But I presume you'll be able to get your money back.

But, it's good to know that the ES100's medicore (not!) sound quality didn't have anything to do with the sale.







(the spoiler was too subtle lol)


----------



## Cevisi

Crandall said:


> Just FYI, that flash sale of $50 ES100's, was fake. I received some no-brand USB bluetooth receiver instead


Loool


----------



## Crandall

Cevisi said:


> Loool


Yeah, they sent me this https://www.dhresource.com/0x0s/f2-...ouble-output-usb-wireless-bluetooth-3-5mm.jpg


----------



## Mouseman (Jun 26, 2019)

I also got some cheap piece of crap that isn't worth $5. I'm in a chat with Amazon right now, this is a total bait and switch, and I hope that seller gets banned. I got a black unit.

And here I was looking for a second unit to enjoy the "meh" sound. This fanboy is upset.


----------



## Cevisi

Mouseman said:


> I also got some cheap piece of crap that isn't worth $5. I'm in a chat with Amazon right now, this is a total bait and switch, and I hope that seller gets banned. I got a black unit.
> 
> And here I was looking for a second unit to enjoy the "meh" sound. This fanboy is upset.


That sound is so meh that all my friends want tp borrow it when they have to listen a long time thier iems [non audiophiles]


----------



## chinmie

Crandall said:


> Yeah, they sent me this https://www.dhresource.com/0x0s/f2-...ouble-output-usb-wireless-bluetooth-3-5mm.jpg



and that doesn't even worth $10


----------



## Lurk650

I had a feeling it was a scam, didn't want to say anything and be wrong though. Really sucks. I guess if it's too good to be true...


----------



## pstickne (Jun 27, 2019)

Mouseman said:


> I also got some cheap piece of crap that isn't worth $5. I'm in a chat with Amazon right now, this is a total bait and switch, and I hope that seller gets banned. I got a black unit.
> 
> And here I was looking for a second unit to enjoy the "meh" sound. This fanboy is upset.



That really sucks. I hope you are refunded (fast)!

And the W5 sound pleases me more  Trying to be less “meh” dismissive: There is something in the ES100 mids that unsettles me greatly - maybe ‘too fast a decay’ or ‘less smoothed’ or ‘forward and thin’ which I can feel on my K10U but not OH1 (DD, very laid back). Filter settings had an impact although not able to dial it in. W5 just gives practically no DSP options - so simple 

And after using the W5 “vibrating touch control”  I longingly miss the awkward little ES100 buttons.. *sob*

So, uhh, hope you can find another set of ridiculous tiny buttons soon!


----------



## Mouseman

I figured since it was "fulfilled by Amazon," there had to be some standards and it wouldn't be a full-on bait and switch scam. I guess I was wrong on that. Oh, well -- I'll get my money back.

If you look at the feedback for that seller that people submitted in the past few days (and not just for ES100s), it is all bad and all scams. Then Amazon strikes it out and basically says "we fulfilled it, we take responsibility." Hmmm.....don't you think they'd look at what they were stocking and notice it's a $2 cheap bluetooth dongle or a decoy camera? I've actually lost some respect for Amazon on this, but hopefully they kick that seller off the platform.


----------



## Cevisi

Mouseman said:


> I figured since it was "fulfilled by Amazon," there had to be some standards and it wouldn't be a full-on bait and switch scam. I guess I was wrong on that. Oh, well -- I'll get my money back.
> 
> If you look at the feedback for that seller that people submitted in the past few days (and not just for ES100s), it is all bad and all scams. Then Amazon strikes it out and basically says "we fulfilled it, we take responsibility." Hmmm.....don't you think they'd look at what they were stocking and notice it's a $2 cheap bluetooth dongle or a decoy camera? I've actually lost some respect for Amazon on this, but hopefully they kick that seller off the platform.



Amazon dont mess around whit stufg like this. They will kick the sellers ass to the moon


----------



## muths66

Hi everyone i just got my es100. 
There alot distort and lag when i use ldac but everything went smooth on aptxhd. 
Anyone know why?


----------



## Broquen

muths66 said:


> Hi everyone i just got my es100.
> There alot distort and lag when i use ldac but everything went smooth on aptxhd.
> Anyone know why?



Faulty unit or most probably bad source implementation. Try to update firmware.


----------



## muths66 (Jun 27, 2019)

Broquen said:


> Faulty unit or most probably bad source implementation. Try to update firmware.


Can't solved.
The main problem is when i turn on my mobile(on off screen) it start distort and lag.
Aptxhd no such problem.
On latest fw.
Just found out i cant stream 990k only 660.990k the distort came.


----------



## CactusPete23

muths66 said:


> On lastest 2.02


If the bluetooth signal is not strong enough from the source, you may have trouble with LDAC's Best Quality bitrate.   
- Are you trying LDAC at only the highest quality?  Maybe try LDAC at each of it's quality levels.  Should be Ok in middle level, or the setting where it picks the best level.
- How far can you move the ES100 from your source (phone?) and not have signal loss using APTX-HD ?   (a measure of signal strength...)
- Works perfect for me from an LG G6 in LDAC up to about 25 feet (clear air) Also works through at least one wall or ceiling at that distance.  If battery power on phone, or the es100 is low, that distance will drop.  The more people and other devces moving around, the shorter the usable distance.  (Water/people/solid metal will reduce signal strength/distance. And the more bluetooth signals from other devices, and microwaves or other electronics, the "dirtier" the bluetooth signal becomes.  Making it more difficult for the two devices to maintain a good connection)  
- Phones have stronger bluetooth than any DAP I have had experience with.  So sending bluetooth from a DAP the usable distance can be under 10 ft !  Some DAPs will not maintain a bluetooth connection from your hip pocket, to your ES100  clipped on your shirt pocket or collar.  
- For me, when out and about with the outside noise, APTx-HD and Mid-Level LDAC, are more than good enough.   Even AptX is ok.   Only in quiet places will I really hear the benefit of LDAC at it's highest level, and APTx-HD.   Others may surely have different experience.


----------



## muths66

i guess my best bet ldac mode is 660kpbs.
If want 990kpbs have to off screen.


----------



## lukedss

Has anyone successfully remove the clip? Wondering if i should pull it back or whether there is a more surgical approach. I would like to use it with a lanyard and don't want the clip


----------



## waynes world

lukedss said:


> Has anyone successfully remove the clip? Wondering if i should pull it back or whether there is a more surgical approach. I would like to use it with a lanyard and don't want the clip



My clip broke off, unintentionally but very successfully lol. I filed down the clip mount and now it's flush.


----------



## Cevisi

muths66 said:


> Hi everyone i just got my es100.
> There alot distort and lag when i use ldac but everything went smooth on aptxhd.
> Anyone know why?


What phone are you using


----------



## muths66 (Jun 28, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> What phone are you using


huawei mate 20 x
But today use 990kpbs not much problem. lol


----------



## lukedss (Jun 29, 2019)

Anyone else having issues with the control buttons when using UAPP? Volume works that's about it.

Working the next day!


----------



## Ocelitgol (Jun 29, 2019)

kakaworu said:


> I have iSine10+ES100 on my ears now. I've tried to use some real-time correction technique adjusting the EQ in Earstudio to match the graph with the measurement of Cipher one while playing pink noise.
> Sorry for bad English. Just see the pictures.
> 
> 
> ...



Try mine 

125. -2dB
250. -5dB
500. -5dB
1k. -5dB
2k. +1dB
4k. +3dB
8k. -3dB
16k. +1dB

I used it when I still had iSine 10, got that from consulting with KMANN as well. A long time ago though. Hope it helps

Nice equipment btw, I was thinking of getting myself one to test some cheap iem lol


----------



## Cevisi

stormers said:


> Try mine
> 
> 125. -2dB
> 250. -5dB
> ...


What are you using to measure


----------



## twiceboss

Any andro user with es100 eq here? Wouldn love to try!


----------



## lukedss

twiceboss said:


> Any andro user with es100 eq here? Wouldn love to try!


Andromeda or Android lol


----------



## twiceboss

lukedss said:


> Andromeda or Android lol


Andromeda hahhaahhaa
Why android though? There is no different between ios and android apps


----------



## rustyvinyl

lukedss said:


> Anyone else having issues with the control buttons when using UAPP? Volume works that's about it.
> 
> Working the next day!



Play/pause button sometimes works


----------



## Matty Allen

Crandall said:


> Just FYI, that flash sale of $50 ES100's, was fake. I received some no-brand USB bluetooth receiver instead


Amazon Prime members get 20% discount off ES100 right now makeing it $80. I used the free 30 day trial membership then canceled the prime membership before the $12.99 a month fee begins.


----------



## Papa253 (Jul 1, 2019)

Ok just a heads up I found something better than the es100 for mmcx iem's! 

Ok, ready 
MEE BTX2 mmcx!
What you say but I'm doing back to back tests and the btx2 is killing it in sound quality for me and dare I say it but maybe for you too!

Granted the es100 has a wonderful app and control

But for sound and only sound btx2 wins hands down for me.


----------



## kakaworu

stormers said:


> Try mine
> 
> 125. -2dB
> 250. -5dB
> ...


Man, this one sounds revealing. I love it! Thanks it really helps


----------



## Ocelitgol

kakaworu said:


> Man, this one sounds revealing. I love it! Thanks it really helps


Glad I could help


----------



## pstickne

Papa253 said:


> Ok just a heads up I found something better than the es100 for mmcx iem's!
> 
> Ok, ready
> MEE BTX2 mmcx!
> ...


I’ll pass on the cabling option(s), MMCX or not


----------



## muths66 (Jul 2, 2019)

Anyone know on usb mode  is there anyway to use it without my mobile charging it?
I using shanling l2 otg.


----------



## JeffroGymnast

Tap on the battery bar in the app. There is a setting in there to do exactly that.


----------



## BobJS

Papa253 said:


> Ok just a heads up I found something better than the es100 for mmcx iem's!
> 
> Ok, ready
> MEE BTX2 mmcx!
> ...



Might be an option if you listen with one dedicated iem.  Not practical if often switch between 2 or many.


----------



## twiceboss

BobJS said:


> Might be an option if you listen with one dedicated iem.  Not practical if often switch between 2 or many.


Also not practical for sensitive iem as it needs iematch in the chain.

I cant ignore an iematch in the chain of andromeda


----------



## Papa253

BobJS said:


> Might be an option if you listen with one dedicated iem.  Not practical if often switch between 2 or many.


I do all the time. Not sure why you think that?


----------



## Papa253

twiceboss said:


> Also not practical for sensitive iem as it needs iematch in the chain.
> 
> I cant ignore an iematch in the chain of andromeda


I don't understand what ( sensitive iem as it needs iematch in the chain) your talking about please you could educate me, as to  what that is?


----------



## twiceboss (Jul 2, 2019)

Papa253 said:


> I don't understand what ( sensitive iem as it needs iematch in the chain) your talking about please you could educate me, as to  what that is?


Sensitive IEM, we are talking really sensitive iem that will produce hissing at 1 OI (output impedance) etc, such as Andromeda. Over sensitive IEM has a significant sound different on every different output impedance. Yes, this is not placebo.

There is FR of andromeda with different OI. All of them are different. Significant difference.

Edit: usually ba drivers, that needs less current. Overpowering it will make the bass boom. It depends on the user, love boomy bass or accurate bass. I do love accurate bass.


----------



## Papa253 (Jul 2, 2019)

twiceboss said:


> Sensitive IEM, we are talking really sensitive iem that will produce hissing at 1 OI (output impedance) etc, such as Andromeda. Over sensitive IEM has a significant sound different on every different output impedance. Yes, this is not placebo.
> 
> There is FR of andromeda with different OI. All of them are different. Significant difference.
> 
> Edit: usually ba drivers, that needs less current. Overpowering it will make the bass boom. It depends on the user, love boomy bass or accurate bass. I do love accurate bass.


So if I understand what you're saying is, the the mee btx2 is to powerful? And you can say this site unseen with no research but the earstudio es100 is not.
 Is that right?

With respect


----------



## twiceboss

Papa253 said:


> So if I understand what you're saying is, the the mee btx2 is to powerful? And you can say this site unseen with no research but the earstudio es100 is not.
> Is that right?
> 
> With respect


No.

Dac always comes first. But with ulra sensitive iem, you need to make sure the output impedance is on the right value.

Es100 has audio jack, it has 2x current and 1x current. The 1x current sounds good enough for andro but i still not prefer it. I add iematch to add more resistance to separate the mids and bass a lil more.


----------



## smorgar

Just want to share my minimal setup.

Jelly Pro -> LDAC 24/96 -> ES100 -> HD25 =


----------



## max232 (Jul 3, 2019)

Why 48KHz / 16-bit only on Android USB dac? Seems the AK4375A should be able to handle 96KHz.


----------



## twiceboss

max232 said:


> Why 48KHz / 16-bit only on Android USB dac? Seems the AK4375A should be able to handle 96KHz.


Having the same prob.

I just bought M11 since i feel like to have a DAP for certain use and es100 for a certain use.


----------



## meinname123

But USB is handled by the Qualcomm CSR 8675 - and this is the limiting factor


----------



## max232

OK, thanks. I thought it may be something like that. Sad they didn't use a better chip or do all USB DACs  have that limitation?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Honestly I don’t think that’s something to bother about. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/why...y-worthless-but-bad-for-music.716822/page-186


----------



## max232

Bother? I just want to check out MQA for my self. That's an opinion piece you linked. I've read plenty of those but my ears remain unconvinced. If hi-res wasn't a thing, this site probably wouldn't exist and we'd all still be listening to our iPods.


----------



## Ocelitgol

max232 said:


> Bother? I just want to check out MQA for my self. That's an opinion piece you linked. I've read plenty of those but my ears remain unconvinced. If hi-res wasn't a thing, this site probably wouldn't exist and we'd all still be listening to our iPods.



MQA aside, "hi-res" means nothing. It really depends on what you can hear and personal taste. I'd still encourage everyone to try if possible just to see if it fits their taste 

For others, just the label gives them a peace of mind that they're getting the "best", and that's cool too. Just like me and LDAC, I can't hear any difference vs AptX HD but still, using LDAC feels right to me


----------



## waynes world

stormers said:


> For others, just the label gives them a peace of mind that they're getting the "best", and that's cool too. Just like me and LDAC, I can't hear any difference vs AptX HD but still, using LDAC feels right to me



Very good point. Since I lost my phone and have been using my backup, I have been stuck with AptX (not even AptX HD). I'm not sure I can hear a difference, but boy, do I ever _*feel *_a difference lol! Thankfully my torment will be over soon - getting new phone today


----------



## max232

I apologize. I've completely derailed  this thread. There are such mixed emotions on the subject of MQA that I'd like to hear it for myself and form my own opinion.


----------



## twiceboss

I own my es100 for more than a month now. I would say es100 has a warm signature. Am i hearing it correct?


----------



## highlightshadow

I kinda regret selling mine. Seems they really jumped in price too


----------



## Lurk650

highlightshadow said:


> I kinda regret selling mine. Seems they really jumped in price too


Amazon US has them on a lightning deal for $75 right now. Don't know how it works for the UK.


----------



## highlightshadow

Thanks - they're eligable for shipping but expensive
Dunno why they're over £106 in the UK


----------



## charlescc2 (Jul 9, 2019)

So I got a second unit and it refuses to switch to LDAC on my Galaxy S10+.  I can disconnect the new unit, connect the old one and switch between codecs, but the new unit is stuck on AptX.  It says it has firmware version 2.0.2.  Really have no idea what to do here.

Edit: Whoops, forgot you had to set it on in Bluetooth settings first.  Nevermind!


----------



## BobJS

charlescc2 said:


> So I got a second unit and it refuses to switch to LDAC on my Galaxy S10+.  I can disconnect the new unit, connect the old one and switch between codecs, but the new unit is stuck on AptX.  It says it has firmware version 2.0.2.  Really have no idea what to do here.
> 
> Edit: Whoops, forgot you had to set it on in Bluetooth settings first.  Nevermind!



Thanks for the reminder.  I also just got a 2nd unit for my S10+, but haven't used it yet. Yes, considering their utility and price, we should just keep buying them ...


----------



## pjyi (Jul 10, 2019)

Is this strong enough to power e-mu teak or X00's? Probably not t50rp mods tho huh?


----------



## Grayven

pjyi said:


> Is thing strong enough to power e-mu teak or X00's? Probably not t50rp mods tho huh?


yeah it is. i have the E-Mu teaks and it runs those well. if i run balanced on high power mode i can run my Blackwoods (t50rp mod) but very little headroom.


----------



## pjyi (Jul 10, 2019)

Grayven said:


> yeah it is. i have the E-Mu teaks and it runs those well. if i run balanced on high power mode i can run my Blackwoods (t50rp mod) but very little headroom.


Interesting! even blackwoods? Have you compared the sound to when they are connected to dedicated dac/amp's? Do you notice any difference in sound quality?
Could you also tell me how they compare to e-mu teak's?
I'm trying to sell my open back headphones and my Audio gd nfb 11.38 to get closed back headphones.


----------



## stuck limo

Has anyone compared an ES100 to a Dragonfly Black? If so, can someone link me the impressions?


----------



## Grayven

pjyi said:


> Interesting! even blackwoods? Have you compared the sound to when they are connected to dedicated dac/amp's? Do you notice any difference in sound quality?
> Could you also tell me how they compare to e-mu teak's?
> I'm trying to sell my open back headphones and my Audio gd nfb 11.38 to get closed back headphones.


i definitely wouldnt want to use it as my sole dac/amp for the Blackwoods. its passable but not optimal.
actually out of the few amps i own (ifi micro bl,MCTH,Valhalla2) i like the blackwoods out of the ifi on turbo the best.


----------



## pjyi

Grayven said:


> i definitely wouldnt want to use it as my sole dac/amp for the Blackwoods. its passable but not optimal.
> actually out of the few amps i own (ifi micro bl,MCTH,Valhalla2) i like the blackwoods out of the ifi on turbo the best.


Thanks for your reply! How does blackwoods compare to e-mu teak's? Are they in different leagues?


----------



## stuck limo

These are on sale for Prime Members for $80.


----------



## davehutch

Technical question please:
I've recently acquired the Tin HiFi P1s, which are 20ohm impedance and 96dB/mW
I've entered the figures into the volume display settings and, at good, but not unreasonable loud listening level, it tells me I'm at 161mWatt and 118 dB SPL.
That can't be correct.
The IEMs state a maximum power handling of 10mW so these numbers are all over the place.
Can someone advise please?


----------



## Crandall

davehutch said:


> Technical question please:
> I've recently acquired the Tin HiFi P1s, which are 20ohm impedance and 96dB/mW
> I've entered the figures into the volume display settings and, at good, but not unreasonable loud listening level, it tells me I'm at 161mWatt and 118 dB SPL.
> That can't be correct.
> ...


Is your source volume maxed out? Those readings should apply when the device is supplied with either a USB input at full/line level or maxed bluetooth volume on the source device.


----------



## davehutch

Crandall said:


> Is your source volume maxed out? Those readings should apply when the device is supplied with either a USB input at full/line level or maxed bluetooth volume on the source device.


Source volume is maxed out using Bluetooth. iPhone Xs


----------



## Matty Allen

Anyone able to give a rough idea in percentages as to how much louder the 2.5mm balanced output is compared to the stereo 3.5mm....?

I plan on useing a LG G7 to the ES100 to drive a set of Seinhiser HD800s.... wondering if I need to buy a balanced cable for the HD800s or not?

I don't need crazy loud I just need a full weighty engaging and clear sound.


----------



## stuck limo (Jul 11, 2019)

[FIXED] Now I'm experiencing an issue with mine: When I plug in my ES100 to the PC as a USB DAC, the PC recognizes the ES100 but will play ZERO sound through it. PC Volume is at 100%. It just flashes Red and Green at me and pressing the physical volume doesn't help at all. Any ideas? (yes, I tried different cables)

EDIT: Now it's flashing green and still won't play sound.

*EDIT 2: If the Output Lock is ON for 2.5mm (for bluetooth, etc. in software), you HAVE to disable the "lock" (in software) for the USB hard connection to work as a USB DAC for 3.5mm.* [FIXED]


----------



## peter123

Matty Allen said:


> Anyone able to give a rough idea in percentages as to how much louder the 2.5mm balanced output is compared to the stereo 3.5mm....?
> 
> I plan on useing a LG G7 to the ES100 to drive a set of Seinhiser HD800s.... wondering if I need to buy a balanced cable for the HD800s or not?
> 
> I don't need crazy loud I just need a full weighty engaging and clear sound.



Even in balanced mode I wouldn't call the sound with the ES100 and HD800S weighty, imo it lacks just a little bit of juice to drive the HD800S to its full potential. As always YMMV and yada yada


----------



## Matty Allen

peter123 said:


> Even in balanced mode I wouldn't call the sound with the ES100 and HD800S weighty, imo it lacks just a little bit of juice to drive the HD800S to its full potential. As always YMMV and yada yada


Thanks for the reply. Would you say with your HD800S the difference in loudness between stereo and balanced makes it worth buying balanced cable? Is there much diference or is it marginal?
What would you estimate is the diference in volume? Percentage wise so its simple for my tiny brain to understand....


----------



## Broquen (Jul 11, 2019)

stuck limo said:


> Now I'm experiencing an issue with mine: When I plug in my ES100 to the PC as a USB DAC, the PC recognizes the ES100 but will play ZERO sound through it. PC Volume is at 100%. It just flashes Red and Green at me and pressing the physical volume doesn't help at all. Any ideas? (yes, I tried different cables)
> 
> EDIT: Now it's flashing green and still won't play sound.
> 
> EDIT 2: If the Output Lock is ON for 2.5mm for bluetooth, you HAVE to disable the "lock" for the USB hard connection to work as a USB DAC.



Can it be something related to charge options when in USB mode? Don't have ES100 here and don't remember how to access to that submenu, but you can try look for it and change to another configuration

EDIT: Corrections.


----------



## peter123

Matty Allen said:


> Thanks for the reply. Would you say with your HD800S the difference in loudness between stereo and balanced makes it worth buying balanced cable? Is there much diference or is it marginal?
> What would you estimate is the diference in volume? Percentage wise so its simple for my tiny brain to understand....



Tbh I've never tried the two together single ended, balanced only. I can try it of course and let you know my findings but I'm on holiday right now so it would have to wait to the start of next week in that case...


----------



## Matty Allen

peter123 said:


> Tbh I've never tried the two together single ended, balanced only. I can try it of course and let you know my findings but I'm on holiday right now so it would have to wait to the start of next week in that case...


Thanks. That would great. When ever it's easy for you. Am away myself so have a few weeks yet before needing decide if to buy the extra $150 balanced cable for HD800S... or not...

Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## BobJS

Matty Allen said:


> Anyone able to give a rough idea in percentages as to how much louder the 2.5mm balanced output is compared to the stereo 3.5mm....?
> 
> I plan on useing a LG G7 to the ES100 to drive a set of Seinhiser HD800s.... wondering if I need to buy a balanced cable for the HD800s or not?
> 
> I don't need crazy loud I just need a full weighty engaging and clear sound.




I've tried this before and I don't recall there being any difference in volume.  I might be mistaken, but they may have adjusted the output so the volumes are comparable, just more power available (at a given volume setting, that is).


----------



## davehutch

Matty Allen said:


> Anyone able to give a rough idea in percentages as to how much louder the 2.5mm balanced output is compared to the stereo 3.5mm....?
> 
> I plan on useing a LG G7 to the ES100 to drive a set of Seinhiser HD800s.... wondering if I need to buy a balanced cable for the HD800s or not?
> 
> I don't need crazy loud I just need a full weighty engaging and clear sound.



My balanced cable arrived yesterday and...no difference.
The only difference comes when you run the 2.5mm output in 2 x Voltage mode. At that point you gain and extra 10% - 15% or so in volume (roughly)


----------



## orskar (Jul 12, 2019)

So it seems like my ES100 is having some weird sparkly/clicky noise occasionally being triggered by heavier bass but also some highs, like a wrapper being crinkled for a split second (always happens same moments on certain tracks) that I'm sure wasn't there before. I've tried different earphones/headphones as well as changing source (used both phone and laptop) and the sound is still there.

Has anyone else had similar issues and if so was it just a simple firmware update to fix or a hardware thing where I'm stuck trying to get a return or just writing the thing off?

I've only had the ES100 since February 2019 and issues started mid June, so it's alarming if it's useless already, I get that it is quite cheap for what it offers and probably not as built to last but a few months is a bit of a joke. Had moved to ES100 & bluetooth since my old fiio e18 got some problem with the highs after so much use and I figure I'd try some alternatives since I was waiting for newer fiio offerings (tempted to just go looking for another e18 now)

edit: Damn warranty is only 30 days it seems, glad I didn't really invest much here.


----------



## Ocelitgol

orskar said:


> So it seems like my ES100 is having some weird sparkly/clicky noise occasionally being triggered by heavier bass but also some highs, like a wrapper being crinkled for a split second (always happens same moments on certain tracks) that I'm sure wasn't there before. I've tried different earphones/headphones as well as changing source (used both phone and laptop) and the sound is still there.
> 
> Has anyone else had similar issues and if so was it just a simple firmware update to fix or a hardware thing where I'm stuck trying to get a return or just writing the thing off?
> 
> ...


Try contact Radsone directly? 
Mine is still working flawlessly after 1 year


----------



## docentore

orskar said:


> edit: Damn warranty is only 30 days it seems, glad I didn't really invest much here.



Sometimes I'm glad that I live in EU where all electronics have 2 years warranty.
But I'd also suggest to contact Radsone directly.


----------



## Matty Allen

davehutch said:


> My balanced cable arrived yesterday and...no difference.
> The only difference comes when you run the 2.5mm output in 2 x Voltage mode. At that point you gain and extra 10% - 15% or so in volume (roughly)


If useing a 2.5mm balanced male to 3.5mm stereo adapter and the ES100 output in 2 x Voltage mode to HD800S headphones will we still gain a 10% volume over using the ES100 3.5mm socket directly? Or does the balanced cable need to run all the way from ES100 to the headphone ears?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07FF2R13Z/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=A282CIVY4X0P53&psc=1

Baoblaze 2.5mm Plugs Balanced Male to 3.5mm Stereo Female Audios Connection Adapter Cable


----------



## Lurk650

Matty Allen said:


> If useing a 2.5mm balanced male to 3.5mm stereo adapter and the ES100 output in 2 x Voltage mode to HD800S headphones will we still gain a 10% volume over using the ES100 3.5mm socket directly? Or does the balanced cable need to run all the way from ES100 to the headphone ears?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07FF2R13Z/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=A282CIVY4X0P53&psc=1
> 
> Baoblaze 2.5mm Plugs Balanced Male to 3.5mm Stereo Female Audios Connection Adapter Cable


You can't go single to balanced. Plug will do nothing. 2.5 male end to dual 3.5 cables are cheap and will be the only thing to work.


----------



## Matty Allen (Jul 12, 2019)

Sorry I'm still unsure.
My line up would be:
ES100 2.5 ballanced output in 2 x voltage mode.
2.5mm balanced male to 3.5mm stereo female adapter.
3.5mm stereo male cable to HD800s

So it is Balanced to Stereo... not the other way round.
2 questions:
1 - Will this work?
2 - Will it still give the 10% increase in volume that balanced output in 2 x voltage mode can with a dedicated 2.5mm balanced cable?

Thanks.

Dedicated custom 2.5mm balanced cable cost $150
2.5mm Balanced to 3.5mm Stereo adapter  cost $10


----------



## Lurk650

Matty Allen said:


> Sorry I'm still unsure.
> My line up would be:
> ES100 2.5 ballanced output in 2 x voltage mode.
> 2.5mm balanced male to 3.5mm stereo female adapter.
> ...


Your stock cable terminates to 3.5 single ended, they sell those worthless adapters that do not actually run balanced and can damage equipment. Trust me, you can find a cable that works, look up the Meze 99 Classics balanced cable, it's $50 US (49.00€).


----------



## peter123 (Jul 13, 2019)

Brain fart


----------



## ClieOS

peter123 said:


> It will work but I don't think you'll get the extra power. Don't the HD800S come with a balanced cable?



It will *SHORT CIRCUIT* the ES100's balanced output.

@Matty Allen  - Never plug a singled-ended headphone to the balanced output of any source using some trash adapter. If you want to use balanced output, you need to make sure the whole headphone is wired in balanced configuration. There is NO magic adopter that magically turn a single-ended headphone into balanced. All that thing does is short circuiting the ES100 - at best it increases the noise a bit or makes it sounds a little funny, at worst something inside ES100 can get burnt.

You can only turn a balanced wired headphone into single-ended using adapter, but not the other way around.


----------



## peter123 (Jul 13, 2019)

Brain fart 2


----------



## ClieOS

peter123 said:


> Isn't that (balanced to single ended) what he's asking about or did I completely misunderstood??
> 
> Edit: I use 2.5mm balanced to 3.5mm single ended adapters all the time to avoid shifting cables. Have never had any issues whatsoever.



Balanced headphone to singled-ended source using an adapter is fine. Single-ended headphone to balanced source with an adapter is NOT - that's what @Matty Allen is asking for. 

Whether the latter will cause permanent damage depends on whethe the balanced output stage has short circuit protection or not. If not, then the chance of something get burnt will increase even if no ill effect is detected at first.


----------



## Matty Allen

peter123 said:


> It will work but I don't think you'll get the extra power. Don't the HD800S come with a balanced cable?


Yes it does but it's end is 3 pin and the cable is too long for walking around with a bluetooth adapter.


----------



## Matty Allen

peter123 said:


> It will work but I don't think you'll get the extra power. Don't the HD800S come with a balanced cable?


Yes but its end is 3 pin and its too long for walking around with a bluetooth adapter.


ClieOS said:


> It will *SHORT CIRCUIT* the ES100's balanced output.
> 
> @Matty Allen  - Never plug a singled-ended headphone to the balanced output of any source using some trash adapter. If you want to use balanced output, you need to make sure the whole headphone is wired in balanced configuration. There is NO magic adopter that magically turn a single-ended headphone into balanced. All that thing does is short circuiting the ES100 - at best it increases the noise a bit or makes it sounds a little funny, at worst something inside ES100 can get burnt.
> 
> You can only turn a balanced wired headphone into single-ended using adapter, but not the other way around.


The HD800s  comes with 2 cables,  a stereo and a balanced cable, so the headphone itself is not single ended. Its just the stereo cable that is.
The stock balanced cable is too long and 3 pin ended so no good for walking around with bluetooth es100. I have a  custom 3.5mm stereo 1.5 meter cable that i can buy a balanced adapter for... or buy a new 1.5 meter dedicated balanced cable...


----------



## Matty Allen

ClieOS said:


> It will *SHORT CIRCUIT* the ES100's balanced output.
> 
> @Matty Allen  - Never plug a singled-ended headphone to the balanced output of any source using some trash adapter. If you want to use balanced output, you need to make sure the whole headphone is wired in balanced configuration. There is NO magic adopter that magically turn a single-ended headphone into balanced. All that thing does is short circuiting the ES100 - at best it increases the noise a bit or makes it sounds a little funny, at worst something inside ES100 can get burnt.
> 
> You can only turn a balanced wired headphone into single-ended using adapter, but not the other way around.


OK... i think its clear.

ES100 3.5mm stereo output with an adapter to a balanced cable is ok if the headphones are ok with a balanced cable.

BUT

ES100 2.5mm balanced output with an adapter to a standard stereo cable is not.


----------



## pstickne (Jul 13, 2019)

max232 said:


> Bother? I just want to check out MQA for my self. That's an opinion piece you linked. I've read plenty of those but my ears remain unconvinced. If hi-res wasn't a thing, this site probably wouldn't exist and we'd all still be listening to our iPods.


“Hi-Res” is a (I believe copyrighted) label to sell. There is a LOT of sold snake oil in audio-land.

Humans can not hear over all the frequencies that can be measured with a 44/48kHz sample rate. Any artifacts “heard” are introduced by circuitry and processing (which DOES exist), not the ability to carry human-relevant information.

There is argument for 24-bit vs 16-bit; less so for 32-bit PCM value ranges for target audience audio.

Similar oil for balanced vs SE on headphone cables, excepting on case of power output .. and I digress.

So, check out whatever “Hi-Res” - and understand that it is NOT A CONTROLLED EXPERIMENT. So if ‘something changes’ it was an implementation change or psychological change (good for you if you like it), not the capacity for relevant information.

Note that most DAPs/DACs have their own “signature”, even before EQ, further highlighting that observed change is NOT purely a function of the input format / resolution. Again, this comes down to a specific implementation and not “Hi-Res”.


----------



## p50kombi (Jul 13, 2019)

Matty Allen said:


> OK... i think its clear.
> 
> ES100 3.5mm stereo output with an adapter to a balanced cable is ok if the headphones are ok with a balanced cable.
> 
> ...


I don't really know how clear the warning on the app needs to be.

You can not use the 2.5 mm output on the radsone with an adapter to use a 3.5 non balanced cable.


----------



## ClieOS

Matty Allen said:


> The HD800s  comes with 2 cables,  a stereo and a balanced cable, so the headphone itself is not single ended..



What determines a headphone as balanced or single-ended is how it is wired (including internal wiring up to the driver). It has nothing to do with the transducer (which works either ways just fine). Thus using a single-ended cable makes the whole headphone a single-ended headphone, while using a balanced cable makes the whole headphone balanced - in your case, the HD800s internal wiring (inside the headphone cups) are already balanced wired, the stock single-ended cable acts as an overly long adapter cable that turns the whole headphone into a single-ended setup. 



Matty Allen said:


> OK... i think its clear.



Exactly. 

Your best bet is a new, shorter balanced cable for the HD800s


----------



## Matty Allen

p50kombi said:


> I don't really know how clear the warning on the app needs to be.
> 
> You can not use the 2.5 mm output on the radsone with an adapter to use a 3.5 non balanced cable.


Ha... yes... fair enough... in my defense I wont get hold of my ES100 until August so haven't tried the app yet... though also... to be honest... I am a little bit stupid.

All clear and happy now. Thank you.


----------



## Matty Allen

ClieOS said:


> What determines a headphone as balanced or single-ended is how it is wired (including internal wiring up to the driver). It has nothing to do with the transducer (which works either ways just fine). Thus using a single-ended cable makes the whole headphone a single-ended headphone, while using a balanced cable makes the whole headphone balanced - in your case, the HD800s internal wiring (inside the headphone cups) are already balanced wired, the stock single-ended cable acts as an overly long adapter cable that turns the whole headphone into a single-ended setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it.
Thanks for the clear simple explanation.


----------



## davehutch

Matty Allen said:


> If useing a 2.5mm balanced male to 3.5mm stereo adapter and the ES100 output in 2 x Voltage mode to HD800S headphones will we still gain a 10% volume over using the ES100 3.5mm socket directly? Or does the balanced cable need to run all the way from ES100 to the headphone ears?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07FF2R13Z/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=A282CIVY4X0P53&psc=1
> 
> Baoblaze 2.5mm Plugs Balanced Male to 3.5mm Stereo Female Audios Connection Adapter Cable





Matty Allen said:


> Sorry I'm still unsure.
> My line up would be:
> ES100 2.5 ballanced output in 2 x voltage mode.
> 2.5mm balanced male to 3.5mm stereo female adapter.
> ...


do not do this. You may damage the ES100.
If you read the detail at the bottom of the output details screen it says:


----------



## max232

pstickne said:


> “Hi-Res” is a (I believe copyrighted) label to sell. There is a LOT of sold snake oil in audio-land.
> 
> Humans can not hear over all the frequencies that can be measured with a 44/48kHz sample rate. Any artifacts “heard” are introduced by circuitry and processing (which DOES exist), not the ability to carry human-relevant information.
> 
> ...


I must have dog ears. “Hi-Res” sounds a lot better to me than Mp3. I can tell the difference right off. Maybe it's you equipment?


----------



## peter123

ClieOS said:


> Balanced headphone to singled-ended source using an adapter is fine. Single-ended headphone to balanced source with an adapter is NOT - that's what @Matty Allen is asking for.
> 
> Whether the latter will cause permanent damage depends on whethe the balanced output stage has short circuit protection or not. If not, then the chance of something get burnt will increase even if no ill effect is detected at first.



You're right, I mixed up. Got up 4 o'clock this morning to catch a plane, let's pretend that explains why


----------



## Mouseman

I swear, I don't know why they sell those adapters, other than to trick people who don't know better. You have to wonder how many clueless folks have fried their expensive gear with an adapter that cost a few bucks.


----------



## dw1narso (Jul 13, 2019)

max232 said:


> I must have dog ears. “Hi-Res” sounds a lot better to me than Mp3. I can tell the difference right off. Maybe it's you equipment?



Not trying to doubt your hearing capability.. Because I myself when I was young up until my teen age I used to be able to hear very high frequency coming from my tube television at home, which I could confirm by turning the TV on/off, and nobody at home could hear it.

Do you mind to test this way... Find a high res recording that you like.. Say in 24 bits/ 96 or 192Khz PCM in FLAC. Then covert/ downsample it into 16 bits/48Khz PCM FLAC (why 48 and not 44.1KHz? Because a lot of DAC native on multiplicity of 48KHz sampling rate). Then convert it to MP3 using Lame to 320 fixed bit rate or 256K VBR.

EDIT: sorry, apparently LAME can only convert from 44.1KHz sampling rate. Maybe use FinalCD to convert the original hires file to 16bit/44.1KHz before going to MP3.

Now you will have the same music, with the same mastering, but in three different formats. Try listen to them...


----------



## pstickne (Jul 13, 2019)

max232 said:


> I must have dog ears. “Hi-Res” sounds a lot better to me than Mp3. I can tell the difference right off. Maybe it's you equipment?


Post was about “Low-Res” 44/48kHz PCM and not the regenerated output of a MEDIOCRE LOSSY ENCODING.. 

Encoding into a lossy format (in respect to the output) is unrelated to “Hi-Res” as the one can decode a lossy format into a “Hi-Res” channel - having already lost information!

Here is a page to quickly check upper frequency ranges. Keep in mind a 48kHz PCM channel can encode a 24kHz source wave. Newborn babies can only hear to ‘about’ 20kHz hearing, which continually decreases with age.


----------



## klaberte

orskar said:


> So it seems like my ES100 is having some weird sparkly/clicky noise occasionally being triggered by heavier bass but also some highs, like a wrapper being crinkled for a split second (always happens same moments on certain tracks) that I'm sure wasn't there before. I've tried different earphones/headphones as well as changing source (used both phone and laptop) and the sound is still there.
> 
> Has anyone else had similar issues and if so was it just a simple firmware update to fix or a hardware thing where I'm stuck trying to get a return or just writing the thing off?
> 
> ...



Sorry, when you say you change sources, have you tried a direct wired connection, i.e. headphones connected directly to laptop with no bluetooth in the loop?  When you are using  bluetooth, have you tried changing the codec in the developer settings of an Android phone?


----------



## orskar

klaberte said:


> Sorry, when you say you change sources, have you tried a direct wired connection, i.e. headphones connected directly to laptop with no bluetooth in the loop?  When you are using  bluetooth, have you tried changing the codec in the developer settings of an Android phone?


Yes, tried wired via usb to my laptop as well as using bluetooth. On the android phone, I did try changing the codecs around via developer tools (tried different bluetooth versions, aptx and ldac, etc)

Also tried changing every setting in the app just in case but the issue is still there.


----------



## rkw

orskar said:


> Yes, tried wired via usb to my laptop as well as using bluetooth. On the android phone, I did try changing the codecs around via developer tools (tried different bluetooth versions, aptx and ldac, etc)
> 
> Also tried changing every setting in the app just in case but the issue is still there.


Try a factory reset.


----------



## klaberte

orskar said:


> Yes, tried wired via usb to my laptop as well as using bluetooth. On the android phone, I did try changing the codecs around via developer tools (tried different bluetooth versions, aptx and ldac, etc)
> 
> Also tried changing every setting in the app just in case but the issue is still there.



Is the issue with the source file?  Perhaps what you are hearing is supposed to be there.


----------



## moisespr123

Anyone noticing a difference in quality when HD Jitter Cleaner is turned off? It may be me, but with the HD Jitter Cleaner off, the sound is better to me...


----------



## orskar

rkw said:


> Try a factory reset.



Both "soft" (in app) and hard factory resets didn't fix it.



klaberte said:


> Is the issue with the source file?  Perhaps what you are hearing is supposed to be there.



I initially wrote it off as that but it happens across a range of tracks, varying in how noticeable it is. It's the sort of sound I figure might be weirdly there in some electronic stuff I have but not something I'd expect in the jazz or even the metal I listen to (especially older stuff that wouldn't shove in hidden stuff like that). It definitely wasn't there the first few weeks with the ES100.

Guessing maybe I got a bad model, not that surprised with the cost, small warranty window is telling. When it was working flawlessly, I was happy with it as I was with the various wired portable options I've had over the years that have cost much more though. Going to give the Fiio Btr3 a go now (bonus points there for better warranty at least) before I give up and go back to wired set ups.


----------



## Lurk650

moisespr123 said:


> Anyone noticing a difference in quality when HD Jitter Cleaner is turned off? It may be me, but with the HD Jitter Cleaner off, the sound is better to me...


Seems like a slight veil lifted to me


----------



## Matty Allen

$79 on Amazon.com at the moment with no prime membership needed.


----------



## zolom

Bought one more


----------



## Matty Allen

peter123 said:


> Tbh I've never tried the two together single ended, balanced only. I can try it of course and let you know my findings but I'm on holiday right now so it would have to wait to the start of next week in that case...


Hey Peter,

Trust you had a great holiday.
Did you get a chance to compare volume levels yet on HD800S useing balanced vs standard stereo cable with ES100?


----------



## Quimi (Jul 17, 2019)

Líne out

Hello, I write from Spain. I bought the device. I need to know the settings to connect to a preamp. I have searched for it. I do not find anything definitive. The amps need 2V and the volume adjusted properly. Greetings.


----------



## srinivasvignesh

Hi, 

Any recommendations for a short balanced cable with MMCX to use with ES100? Search did not bring up anything obvious. 

Thanks


----------



## Rowethren

srinivasvignesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any recommendations for a short balanced cable with MMCX to use with ES100? Search did not bring up anything obvious.
> 
> Thanks



Asking Forzaaudioworks.com to make you one the length you want would be my recommendation.


----------



## vurtomatic

rkw said:


> Interesting to see Radsone introduce an earphone. It is such a fiercely competitive market but they may have something unique to offer.
> 
> The ES200 is also miniature format (about the same size as ES100). Radsone showed a prototype at an audio show last year and posted photos on Facebook.
> 
> An "integrated amp" is usually for desktop usage and has an amp for driving loudspeakers. It is probably an integrated amp with Bluetooth as one of its inputs.



Hi, I'm thinking of picking up an ES100 but it sounds like the ES200 will be the same form factor? Do you think it's coming out soon?


----------



## rkw

vurtomatic said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of picking up an ES100 but it sounds like the ES200 will be the same form factor? Do you think it's coming out soon?


ES200 is a different type of product, not a successor to ES100. It is a hi-res USB DAC+amp with no Bluetooth.


----------



## Mouseman

vurtomatic said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of picking up an ES100 but it sounds like the ES200 will be the same form factor? Do you think it's coming out soon?


If you're looking for something to handle Bluetooth, then you don't want to wait. The ES200, if I remember (you can search the thread) is USB only DAC.


----------



## vurtomatic

rkw said:


> ES200 is a different type of product, not a successor to ES100. It is a hi-res USB DAC+amp with no Bluetooth.





Mouseman said:


> If you're looking for something to handle Bluetooth, then you don't want to wait. The ES200, if I remember (you can search the thread) is USB only DAC.



Good to know, thank you. It's on Massdrop now.


----------



## Cevisi (Jul 19, 2019)

when i use ldac on my phone it sounds in last time very soulless and weak when change aptx it get his dynamics and power back. this just happens whit my phone. whit the phone of my wife it works perfectly. any one know why ?


----------



## max232

Mine's now up for grabs. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earstudio-es100-moondrop-crescent.911239/
Honestly, I would much rather move the pair to save on shipping. Or, better yet,  trade for DAP with bluetooth and Tidal


----------



## Matty Allen

ES100 on mass drop now for $79


----------



## max232

Matty Allen said:


> ES100 on mass drop now for $79



With free shipping and free Moondrop Crescent earphones?


----------



## Kundi

max232 said:


> With free shipping and free Moondrop Crescent earphones?


What?


----------



## Quimi (Jul 20, 2019)

Hello, can you help me too? Settings for the best lineout sound and settings for direct sound to the headphones? Thank you.


----------



## Quimi

Error


----------



## waynes world (Jul 20, 2019)

I sent the following message to radsone via their website:

"Hello,

I purchased the ES100 from amazon.ca on Feb21/18. I have been a long time supporter on headfi and enjoyed discussions with wslee when he participated there (I am "waynes world").

My ES100 (firmware 2.0.2) turned off on it's own today. It was at about 30% charge. The power button would not get it started.  When I plugged in a USB cable, it would flash blue and then nothing. If I hold in the USB cable firmly into the ES100, then it turns on and connects with my phone (Samsung S8 running android 9), but if I stop holding it in firmly, it turns off. Once today, after holding the cable in firmly for approx 10 minutes, it actually did stay turned on, and I was able to use it for a few hours (the power button worked for pausing etc, and I used the power button to turn it off). But now I can't get it to stay on unless I continue to firmly hold the usb cable in.

Any ideas?"

If anyone here has any ideas, please speaketh!

An addendum to the above is that when I did get it going, it turned off on it's own once because I the phone was not nearby for a while, and I then turned it on via the power button. So I thought "yippee, it seems like it's working again". So the problem doesn't have to do with the power button per se.


----------



## zolom (Jul 21, 2019)

Try to reset it - holding the volume + and - , together with the skip back and forward buttons (all four) for few seconds; or do factory reset from the Earstudio app menu.
If that does not help, try to re-flash with version 2.02.

Hope that helps.


----------



## waynes world

zolom said:


> Try to reset it - holding the volume + and - , together with the skip back and forward buttons (all four) for few seconds; or do factory reset from the Earstudio app menu.
> If that does not help, try to re-flash with version 2.02.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Thanks. I already had re-flashed with version 2.02. Now I just tried the factory reset via the "holding all 4 keys" method. Still not working properly 

Definitely seems to have to do with the usb connector. If I can hold it with proper pressure/angle and get it powered, it works. But 99% of the time when I release the pressure/angle, it turns off and the power button won't get it going again. But 1% of the time when I release the pressure/angle, it stays going and I can then disconnect the usb and it works fine, but only for a while.

So not looking good unfortunately.


----------



## moisespr123

Quimi said:


> Hello, can you help me too? Settings for the best lineout sound and settings for direct sound to the headphones? Thank you.



I changed the Digital Filter to "Short Delay Slow Roll-Off" and that helped me get a better sound, at least for my Hidizs MS4 using the 2.5mm balanced output.


----------



## Quimi

Thank you


----------



## chinmie

DIY-shorten the cable on my ER4XR to make it more manageable wearing it with the ES100. i just looped the cable a few times and wrapped it with those self adhesive medical /tactical wrap. i wear them behind the neck like sportbands


----------



## Broquen

chinmie said:


> DIY-shorten the cable on my ER4XR to make it more manageable wearing it with the ES100. i just looped the cable a few times and wrapped it with those self adhesive medical /tactical wrap. i wear them behind the neck like sportbands



Can I ask for your music style preferences? ER4XR + ES100 leads me to think that you listen to no hard rock or metal using that combo?


----------



## chinmie

Broquen said:


> Can I ask for your music style preferences? ER4XR + ES100 leads me to think that you listen to no hard rock or metal using that combo?



i listen to almost anything really. does something like Tool hard rock enough? 

i never see an earphone as specific for some music only. i see it like different camera filters or lenses: you might like it for some things, but basically you can use it for everything, depending on your mood at that particular day


----------



## Broquen

chinmie said:


> i listen to almost anything really. does something like Tool hard rock enough?
> 
> i never see an earphone as specific for some music only. i see it like different camera filters or lenses: you might like it for some things, but basically you can use it for everything, depending on your mood at that particular day



Tool is special, but I cannot think of me listening to them (or Plini, or Mr. Fastfinger...) without a good but rounded and elastic bass (in contrast to dry and analytical one}. I only had a couple of opportunities to listen to the Etymotics and I ended thinking that only would use them to listen to classical and for analytical purposes. There's a "viscerality" in that music that plays with FR contrasts and dynamics that, to my ears, very few BA IEMs can reproduce (and always find certain lack in the lowest end).

Anyway, I find  very appropriate the camera filters example!

EDIT: Sorry for the off-topic!


----------



## klaberte

waynes world said:


> Thanks. I already had re-flashed with version 2.02. Now I just tried the factory reset via the "holding all 4 keys" method. Still not working properly
> 
> Definitely seems to have to do with the usb connector. If I can hold it with proper pressure/angle and get it powered, it works. But 99% of the time when I release the pressure/angle, it turns off and the power button won't get it going again. But 1% of the time when I release the pressure/angle, it stays going and I can then disconnect the usb and it works fine, but only for a while.
> 
> So not looking good unfortunately.



And you have tried multiple USB cables?  It is much more likely that the usb connector broke on the cable than inside the ES100.


----------



## Tree88

Hope not too late to ask. I am going to buy the Tin T2 and still confusing between ES100 and Fiio UBT3. I have Iphone 7 and ipad pro; i usually go hiking, trekking, road trip by motorbike, so battery life is also very improtant. Anyone here who have tried 2 of them please give me some advice. Many many thanks.


----------



## NWLierly (Jul 23, 2019)

I can say that the ES100 plus the T2 is one of my favorite things on the planet

Edit: catch, I'm running mine balanced, which likely helps with the airy wide feel of the T2


----------



## Tree88

NWLierly said:


> I can say that the S es100 plus the t2 is one of my favorite things on the planet


Thank u bro. How about the battery life of the ES100. Is it 14hours like they said.


----------



## benoe

NWLierly said:


> I can say that the S es100 plus the t2 is one of my favorite things on the planet


And here you can find a 10 band EQ setting for them:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/654wxtmh...(10 Band Graphic EQ) (USound Target).pdf?dl=0


----------



## Tree88

Im going to buy an upgrade cable for the T2 since I hear that the included cable is not really good quality. The ES100 is supported balance 2.5mm output so I want to buy this 2.5mm cable, please give me some advice guy.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32858383150.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.83793c00Qulg4M


----------



## NWLierly

Tree88 said:


> Im going to buy an upgrade cable for the T2 since I hear that the included cable is not really good quality. The ES100 is supported balance 2.5mm output so I want to buy this 2.5mm cable, please give me some advice guy.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32858383150.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.83793c00Qulg4M



I have that cable, if you can find it it is totally worth it


----------



## chinmie

Broquen said:


> Tool is special, but I cannot think of me listening to them (or Plini, or Mr. Fastfinger...) without a good but rounded and elastic bass (in contrast to dry and analytical one}. I only had a couple of opportunities to listen to the Etymotics and I ended thinking that only would use them to listen to classical and for analytical purposes. There's a "viscerality" in that music that plays with FR contrasts and dynamics that, to my ears, very few BA IEMs can reproduce (and always find certain lack in the lowest end).
> 
> Anyway, I find  very appropriate the camera filters example!
> 
> EDIT: Sorry for the off-topic!



i like listening to a song or album with one earphone, and then start listening to it again with a different earphones, it's like seeing the same scenery from a different perspective. it's exciting to hear some details in the mix that i might not notice with the first earphone.

i really like the sound of etymotic because it reminds me of small bookshelf mixing monitor sound. of course i also agree with you, when i want some juicy and visceral sound, I'd put on some dynamic drivers earphones


----------



## NWLierly

Tree88 said:


> Thank u bro. How about the battery life of the ES100. Is it 14hours like they said.



That depends entirely on settings, but I get more than enough battery life out of mine - if you're running it at safe volumes, I have no doubt you'd hit 10


----------



## waynes world

klaberte said:


> And you have tried multiple USB cables?  It is much more likely that the usb connector broke on the cable than inside the ES100.



Yes I did. The first few connectors I tried didn't register anything on the ES100 when I plugged them in. I found one with a longer connector and that is the one that works "if I hold it in firmly at a certain angle". I am going to find some others to try as well though. Thanks.


----------



## Broquen

waynes world said:


> Yes I did. The first few connectors I tried didn't register anything on the ES100 when I plugged them in. I found one with a longer connector and that is the one that works "if I hold it in firmly at a certain angle". I am going to find some others to try as well though. Thanks.



Have you tried with soft new cheap teeth brush? I fixed several times similar issue with my old Samsung S6. There're electronic specific spray cleaners that you can try too. Anyway, try not to force it too much.


----------



## klaberte

Broquen said:


> Have you tried with soft new cheap teeth brush? I fixed several times similar issue with my old Samsung S6. There're electronic specific spray cleaners that you can try too. Anyway, try not to force it too much.



Good point!  Over the years, I have "fixed" many electronics with USB chargers by simply by shining a flash light into the USB port and carefully removing whatever gunk has accumulated.  Often a strong puff of air will remove said gunk.  Please keep us posted, and cheers!


----------



## Broquen

klaberte said:


> Good point!  Over the years, I have "fixed" many electronics with USB chargers by simply by shining a flash light into the USB port and carefully removing whatever gunk has accumulated.  Often a strong puff of air will remove said gunk.  Please keep us posted, and cheers!



I don't use any light (I'm 45 and since 40 my sight is not too good). I simply clean it with care for about a couple of minutes (USB connector should be looking down, so any undesired particle falls outside the connector) and it does the job pretty well. Anyway, hope that it's only a dirt matter problem!


----------



## klaberte

Hi all.  Am a very happy ES100 user, but seem to have found a bug and wish to see if anyone else has experienced the same thing.

Through various trials, it seems that when my ES100 is connected to my phone (Galaxy Note 8) and audio is playing, the ES100 will send extra pause/play signals to the phone.  The result is, whether I am playing the phone through the headphone jack of the phone, or via the ES100 headphone jack, the audio stream will frequently pause without any button pushes on the ES100.  

Experiment: Turn off ES100, then play audio through phone headphones.  Turn on ES100.  Phone connects to ES100 and switches over output to bluetooth.  I unplug the phone headset and replug in, switching audio back to phone headset.  Restart audio.  Audio will pause within a minute (nothing is touching the ES100), often much less than a minute.  Then turn ES100 off.  Audio through phone headset plays normally and does not pause.

I will factory reset and see if the problem goes away (and report back).  But has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Slater

klaberte said:


> Good point!  Over the years, I have "fixed" many electronics with USB chargers by simply by shining a flash light into the USB port and carefully removing whatever gunk has accumulated.  Often a strong puff of air will remove said gunk.  Please keep us posted, and cheers!



I have special pointy cotton swabs that are made specifically for that exact purpose!

I too have ‘fixed’ many flaky phone charging ports and other electronics by using a bit of electrical contact cleaner (or even alcohol) and the special cotton swabs.

I’ve also used the same swabs to recondition mmcx sockets that were in poor condition, as well as to totally clean out all of the stuff that accumulates in the nozzles of IEMs.


----------



## 499916

This is probably the wrong place to post this, but has the new Radsone earbuds dropped yet?  Anybody know the specs


----------



## Lurk650

(zcus) said:


> This is probably the wrong place to post this, but has the new Radsone earbuds dropped yet?  Anybody know the specs


August....

https://www.radsone.com/post/he100-high-resolution-earphones-will-be-available-in-august


----------



## waynes world

Slater said:


> I have special pointy cotton swabs that are made specifically for that exact purpose!
> 
> I too have ‘fixed’ many flaky phone charging ports and other electronics by using a bit of electrical contact cleaner (or even alcohol) and the special cotton swabs.
> 
> I’ve also used the same swabs to recondition mmcx sockets that were in poor condition, as well as to totally clean out all of the stuff that accumulates in the nozzles of IEMs.



Gotta find me some of those!


----------



## Slater (Jul 23, 2019)

waynes world said:


> Gotta find me some of those!



If you search Aliexpress for “_cotton swabs phone_”, you’ll find them.

There’s 2 main types, which I showed in the 2 photos from my post. I have and use both types, because 1 of the 2 types of swab may fit some devices or crevices. So usually between the 2 types of swabs I can find one that works. That’s why I recommend grabbing 1 of each type, which will cover you 

They’re super cheap too.


----------



## bikefixe

Anyone have thoughts on the sound pressure decibel level output readout in EarStudio on iOS? If I set things so I’ve got 85db output, seems impossibly quiet. I’ve got the right impedance etc settings for my earbuds, iPhone volume all the way up etc. either the app is inaccurate or my hearing is shot!


----------



## waynes world

Slater said:


> If you search Aliexpress for “_cotton swabs phone_”, you’ll find them.
> 
> There’s 2 main types, which I showed in the 2 photos from my post. I have and use both types, because 1 of the 2 types of swab may fit some devices or crevices. So usually between the 2 types of swabs I can find one that works. That’s why I recommend grabbing 1 of each type, which will cover you
> 
> They’re super cheap too.



Thanks - $3 probably well spent (if not for the ES100, for something!).


----------



## davehutch

bikefixe said:


> Anyone have thoughts on the sound pressure decibel level output readout in EarStudio on iOS? If I set things so I’ve got 85db output, seems impossibly quiet. I’ve got the right impedance etc settings for my earbuds, iPhone volume all the way up etc. either the app is inaccurate or my hearing is shot!


Asked the same thing a few pages back.
I think the issue is that it assumes your source is constantly at 0dB, which it isn't.
For a lot of music I listen at around 105dB SPL and my hearing is absolutely fine. Some of my tracks are recorded quietly so need a bit more, but some of them are very loud to start with so I turn it down to 85dB or so.
I have 'Sound Check' switched off on the iPhone.
Don't worry about it


----------



## muths66

Wondering es100 vs fiio q5s


----------



## bikefixe

davehutch said:


> Asked the same thing a few pages back.
> I think the issue is that it assumes your source is constantly at 0dB, which it isn't.
> For a lot of music I listen at around 105dB SPL and my hearing is absolutely fine. Some of my tracks are recorded quietly so need a bit more, but some of them are very loud to start with so I turn it down to 85dB or so.
> I have 'Sound Check' switched off on the iPhone.
> Don't worry about it



I appreciate the clear answer and apologize for the repetition. My experience re often being near a stated 105dB is the same!

Christian


----------



## davehutch

bikefixe said:


> I appreciate the clear answer and apologize for the repetition. My experience re often being near a stated 105dB is the same!
> 
> Christian


No problem at all. For info, I'm listening to my Koss KSC-75s today.
60ohm, 101dB and it tends to work out at the same SPL, around 105dB SPL. As long as you think of it as a peak output, it makes a bit more sense.


----------



## akarise (Jul 26, 2019)

I've been needing a new portable DAC and was looking into the ES100 because of all of its extra functionality. Is anyone able to compare the sound quality when used as a USB DAC to others like the Dragonfly Red or Cobalt? Would only be using this for IEMs.


----------



## Big Yoshi

If you find out your new cell phone lose 3.5mm jack. 
This is probably the least expensive way to compensate and maybe it works better.


----------



## Ocelitgol

akarise said:


> I've been needing a new portable DAC and was looking into the ES100 because of all of its extra functionality. Is anyone able to compare the sound quality when used as a USB DAC to others like the Dragonfly Red or Cobalt? Would only be using this for IEMs.



IDK how much better is the Red/Cobalt vs the original version, but I'd take ES100 any day and I sold Dragonfly + DAP soon after I got ES100. To my belief and *ears*, that possibility of ~10% increase of "better sound" (which I can rarely ever able to distinguish) of wired options is just not comparable to ES100's wireless convenience (and the sound is damn good too). Best $100 I've ever spent on audio gear, worth every single cent. 
That's all with the shilling, ok so Dragonfly black sound is a tiny bit cleaner and blacker background vs ES100. Again, I can hardly tell unless I sit down and look for them. 

BTW, Fiio is releasing BTR5 soon later this year and the specs is pretty great, might be a worthy ES100 replacement (unless Radson does their magic again with something like ES100 v2)


----------



## akarise

stormers said:


> IDK how much better is the Red/Cobalt vs the original version, but I'd take ES100 any day and I sold Dragonfly + DAP soon after I got ES100. To my belief and *ears*, that possibility of ~10% increase of "better sound" (which I can rarely ever able to distinguish) of wired options is just not comparable to ES100's wireless convenience (and the sound is damn good too). Best $100 I've ever spent on audio gear, worth every single cent.
> That's all with the shilling, ok so Dragonfly black sound is a tiny bit cleaner and blacker background vs ES100. Again, I can hardly tell unless I sit down and look for them.
> 
> BTW, Fiio is releasing BTR5 soon later this year and the specs is pretty great, might be a worthy ES100 replacement (unless Radson does their magic again with something like ES100 v2)


Thanks for your feedback! I was more wondering how the ES100 compared to those other DACS when it is plugged in as a USB DAC instead of using Bluetooth. I want to use it mainly as a wired DAC with the flexibility of using Bluetooth when needed.


----------



## chinmie

stormers said:


> IDK how much better is the Red/Cobalt vs the original version, but I'd take ES100 any day and I sold Dragonfly + DAP soon after I got ES100. To my belief and *ears*, that possibility of ~10% increase of "better sound" (which I can rarely ever able to distinguish) of wired options is just not comparable to ES100's wireless convenience (and the sound is damn good too). Best $100 I've ever spent on audio gear, worth every single cent.
> That's all with the shilling, ok so Dragonfly black sound is a tiny bit cleaner and blacker background vs ES100. Again, I can hardly tell unless I sit down and look for them.
> 
> BTW, Fiio is releasing BTR5 soon later this year and the specs is pretty great, might be a worthy ES100 replacement (unless Radson does their magic again with something like ES100 v2)



I'd say the ES100 is comparable to the Black dragonfly: same relaxed tonality. the ES100 wins hands down on feature and practicality though. 

if you're looking for bluetooth dac that sounds similar to the dragonfly red, try search for the Centrance BlueDAC. it's discontinued, but it has the same bright and clean sound as the red, with added bluetooth convenience and great amp section


----------



## akarise

chinmie said:


> I'd say the ES100 is comparable to the Black dragonfly: same relaxed tonality. the ES100 wins hands down on feature and practicality though.
> 
> if you're looking for bluetooth dac that sounds similar to the dragonfly red, try search for the Centrance BlueDAC. it's discontinued, but it has the same bright and clean sound as the red, with added bluetooth convenience and great amp section


Thanks for the recommendation! I'll check it out!


----------



## zzfaithlezz (Jul 28, 2019)

Does anyone else feel the call volume is too loud when using an IEM? Feels like the caller is shouting even at the lowest call volume and -59.5db in Earstudio. I tried several IEMs - Andros, SE215, UE 500 - all too loud when answering calls in a quiet room. Currently I have to use iFi IEMatch dongle which is ridiculous considering it weighs as much as the ES100.

I emailed Radsone and they said -59.5db is lowest the chip supports. Media volume is fine and has an additional -6db on the trim. Sadly call volume is not affected by the trim function. Hoping Radsone can add trim to call volume on the next update.

Edit: Forgot to mention, my phone is Galaxy S10.


----------



## fabripav

Anyone else with an Android phone getting weird battery readouts? I've used it for 2 hours today (via the 3.5mm jack) after getting it fully charged, and now my phone (and consequently the EarStudio app) thinks it's at 30% (the ES100 itself doesn't show the glowing red light)

Is there a fix for this?


----------



## tracyca

Es100 is great Bluetooth device I only wish the build quality was better. The volume rocker feels a little cheap.


----------



## Crandall

fabripav said:


> Anyone else with an Android phone getting weird battery readouts? I've used it for 2 hours today (via the 3.5mm jack) after getting it fully charged, and now my phone (and consequently the EarStudio app) thinks it's at 30% (the ES100 itself doesn't show the glowing red light)
> 
> Is there a fix for this?



I think this is a result of the small battery capacity and voltage sag that occurs under higher current (low impedance IEM) use. Mine drops from 80% to 40% in 2-3 hours, but then lasts for another 5-6 hours from 40% to 10%. If it's not related to voltage sag from low headphone impedance and current draw, then they could probably alter the curve for voltage to battery percentage. Otherwise I don't think there's a good fix other than using a slightly bigger battery.


----------



## Marco Angel

im confident with my trusty ES100, but now im looking into comparisons with the fiio btr5, seems more powerfull and fancier. If their app is up bar with the Radsone app (eq, etc) maybe could be an upgrade (maybe)


----------



## Ocelitgol

zzfaithlezz said:


> Does anyone else feel the call volume is too loud when using an IEM? Feels like the caller is shouting even at the lowest call volume and -59.5db in Earstudio. I tried several IEMs - Andros, SE215, UE 500 - all too loud when answering calls in a quiet room. Currently I have to use iFi IEMatch dongle which is ridiculous considering it weighs as much as the ES100.
> 
> I emailed Radsone and they said -59.5db is lowest the chip supports. Media volume is fine and has an additional -6db on the trim. Sadly call volume is not affected by the trim function. Hoping Radsone can add trim to call volume on the next update.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention, my phone is Galaxy S10.



That's odd. I can control the call volume to real low with mine. This might not be ideal but about setting phone's volume to 50% (or reach the red mark) ? 



fabripav said:


> Anyone else with an Android phone getting weird battery readouts? I've used it for 2 hours today (via the 3.5mm jack) after getting it fully charged, and now my phone (and consequently the EarStudio app) thinks it's at 30% (the ES100 itself doesn't show the glowing red light)
> 
> Is there a fix for this?



I notice that the estimation is not really accurate (at least for my unit). It drops very quickly during the first % and they last the whole day at ~ 30% - 10%
My suggestion is just to let them run from morning, check every 6hrs to see. It should be able to push 8hrs mark comfortably (mine reaches 13hrs when new with 2.5mm, no effect or EQ)



Marco Angel said:


> im confident with my trusty ES100, but now im looking into comparisons with the fiio btr5, seems more powerfull and fancier. If their app is up bar with the Radsone app (eq, etc) maybe could be an upgrade (maybe)



Agree. I'm looking forward to Fiio BTR5 as well, the specs are ridiculous. Hopefully that'd push Radsone to do something 
Regarding the app, idk how much Fiio improved but ES100 app is extremely detail with explanation, which I love. I mean, I won't ever use all of them but it's nice that they put some thoughts into it


----------



## p50kombi

Marco Angel said:


> im confident with my trusty ES100, but now im looking into comparisons with the fiio btr5, seems more powerfull and fancier. If their app is up bar with the Radsone app (eq, etc) maybe could be an upgrade (maybe)




no balanced output on btr5 as far as I can tell, so for me no brainer....


----------



## fabripav

stormers said:


> I notice that the estimation is not really accurate (at least for my unit). It drops very quickly during the first % and they last the whole day at ~ 30% - 10%
> My suggestion is just to let them run from morning, check every 6hrs to see. It should be able to push 8hrs mark comfortably (mine reaches 13hrs when new with 2.5mm, no effect or EQ)


Yeah I'm sure it lasts as advertised, it's just the weird readout on Android. Not a big deal, especially given how good it sounds


----------



## Marco Angel

p50kombi said:


> no balanced output on btr5 as far as I can tell, so for me no brainer....


yep it does: https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/10328169....pp-91IOOetnEGtQnd5SjfdX0gcVWwGO9w9sr2FTAR0Blc


----------



## meringo

ES100 + Periodic Ni for me. Just sounds so good.


----------



## p50kombi (Jul 30, 2019)

Marco Angel said:


> yep it does: https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/10328169....pp-91IOOetnEGtQnd5SjfdX0gcVWwGO9w9sr2FTAR0Blc




uhm....
that's a different device than what I can see here as the btr5..

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/abo...ones-accessories.901177/page-12#post-14839259

I'm really confused now..lol


still pretty sure the btr5 will not have 2.5 mm balanced....
think the link you posted might be an early draft design of the product.


----------



## Marco Angel

p50kombi said:


> uhm....
> that's a different device than what I can see here as the btr5..
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/abo...ones-accessories.901177/page-12#post-14839259
> ...



Hope youre wrong, its on their facebook account with the K5pro, m11pro and this new BTR5, check it out

Anyways, the control i have with my es100+android app is superb. fiio needs to hurry up to keep this btr5 up to the fight


----------



## zzfaithlezz (Jul 30, 2019)

stormers said:


> That's odd. I can control the call volume to real low with mine. This might not be ideal but about setting phone's volume to 50% (or reach the red mark) ?



What phone are you using? On Android, bluetooth call volume is a separate bar from media volume. I already set it to the lowest level, which is like 12%, because Google thinks users only need 8 steps .


----------



## Mouseman

Marco Angel said:


> Hope youre wrong, its on their facebook account with the K5pro, m11pro and this new BTR5, check it out
> 
> Anyways, the control i have with my es100+android app is superb. fiio needs to hurry up to keep this btr5 up to the fight


Everything I've seen online made the BTR5 look pretty similar to the Shanling M0, so I'm also confused. That's what they get for having such goofy model names/numbers.


----------



## Ocelitgol

zzfaithlezz said:


> What phone are you using? On Android, bluetooth call volume is a separate bar from media volume. I already set it to the lowest level, which is like 12%, because Google thinks users only need 8 steps .



I'm using S8+ 
Maybe there's app to increase volume steps?


----------



## zzfaithlezz

stormers said:


> I'm using S8+
> Maybe there's app to increase volume steps?



I wish, man. I've been struggling with call volume issue with Android for over a year now. The app Precise Volume Control worked before the Pie upgrade, but now nothing works. The only workarounds I've found is using a headset with an analog volume pot (UE 500vm) which is ancient, and ES100 with IEMatch or 300ohm full sized cans.

Do I have sensitive hearing or something? I just want to have calls that sound like normal conversations instead of heated debates lol.


----------



## BillJude56

Mouseman said:


> Everything I've seen online made the BTR5 look pretty similar to the Shanling M0, so I'm also confused. That's what they get for having such goofy model names/numbers.


I'm guessing that FiiO is doing something similar with the BTR 5 (M5) to what they just did with the M11 by releasing an enhanced version shortly after the original (ie M11>M11+). This is from their Facebook page yesterday. 
BTR5: Flagship Bluetooth Amplifier

Features:
1. Detachable back clip
2. 3.5mm (Single-Ended) + 2.5mm (Balanced)
3. Dual ES9218P DAC chip
4. Built-in XMOS chip
5. Supports native DSD decoding

Scheduled to be release in September/October (subjected to change)

Estimated SRP at USD 99.99 (subjected to final confirmation)

I may be wrong. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Just my best guess. 


Mouseman said:


> Everything I've seen online made the BTR5 look pretty similar to the Shanling M0, so I'm also confused. That's what they get for having such goofy model names/numbers.


----------



## rkw

Mouseman said:


> Everything I've seen online made the BTR5 look pretty similar to the Shanling M0, so I'm also confused.


You're thinking of the FiiO M5 which just started shipping and is indeed a direct competitor to Shanling M0.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...th-usb-audio-coaxial-output-recording.903204/

The BTR5 is not available yet. On their Facebook page, Fiio said September/October but given their history of announcing overly optimistic dates, realistically it might be December or even next year.


----------



## Mouseman

rkw said:


> You're thinking of the FiiO M5 which just started shipping and is indeed a direct competitor to Shanling M0.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...th-usb-audio-coaxial-output-recording.903204/
> 
> The BTR5 is not available yet. On their Facebook page, Fiio said September/October but given their history of announcing overly optimistic dates, realistically it might be December or even next year.


Ahhh...right you are. They appear to have a bunch of products in the pipeline, you're probably right that some of them will slip.


----------



## fabripav

Just got the KZ ZS7. Paired with the ES100 in balanced mode they make an amazing combo for the money, love it.


----------



## Crandall

fabripav said:


> Just got the KZ ZS7. Paired with the ES100 in balanced mode they make an amazing combo for the money, love it.


I have the same setup, but using the unbalanced 3.5mm. The built in EQ does a great job with these to tame the upper bass bleed and bring out the mids. Do you notice any difference in sound between balanced and unbalanced with these? There's already zero noise with the 3.5mm jack.


----------



## fabripav

I do prefer the balanced cable for sound quality (slight difference, but I do hear it). But most importantly it's a much better cable, basically no microphonics, Y split isn't as low and it doesn't tangle at all.

Of course with the 3.5mm cable it already sounds great.

I haven't played with the EQ yet, it feels fine for now.


----------



## vurtomatic

Hi everyone, I'm now on the ES100 bandwagon and looking for balanced cable options to experiment with as I've only ever uses the normal cables.

I've searched the thread for 2-pin balanced cable options and found these two:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32945688424.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32858383150.html

Is one recommended over the other, or can someone recommend another cable to check out?

I'd like to keep it to USD50 or under and if possible, try to find one with a shorter length too. I'm using it with a 64Audio Quad CIEM but I don't think the specificity of the IEM will matter that much.


----------



## capnjack

Got this one from VE when they still did the Junkosha silver a while back, but after a few emails they made me a 40cm balanced mmcx $30.


----------



## radsone

Hello guys, thank you for using ES100!

We are happy to introduce HE100, our new high-resolution earphones to you. If you are interested, please check out the link below to find out the details and also join the exclusive giveaway event!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/giveaway-event-new-earstudio-he100-high-resolution-earphones.912108/


----------



## Ynot1

I second the THX AAA tech in future update for ES100. Also an optical input would be nice as well.


----------



## vurtomatic

vurtomatic said:


> Hi everyone, I'm now on the ES100 bandwagon and looking for balanced cable options to experiment with as I've only ever uses the normal cables.
> 
> I've searched the thread for 2-pin balanced cable options and found these two:
> 
> ...



Anyone?


----------



## fabripav

vurtomatic said:


> Anyone?


I got a **** cable on Amazon for € 20. It's really good


----------



## vurtomatic

fabripav said:


> I got a **** cable on Amazon for € 20. It's really good



Thank you, that's a great tip, beats waiting for China shipping.

I found 2 that look the same but one cost twice as much! Which one is yours?

https://smile.amazon.com/Earphone-R...07D4GD26Q/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

https://smile.amazon.com/****-Upgra...s=gateway&sourceid=Mozilla-search&sr=8-4&th=1


----------



## fabripav

They seem identical... I'd get the cheaper one.

This is mine: https://www.amazon.com/Newest-****-...*+8+core&qid=1564776622&s=gateway&sr=8-3&th=1

Just make sure you need the 2pin cable instead of the mmcx and you'll be fine


----------



## vurtomatic

Thank you!


----------



## Marco Angel

vurtomatic said:


> Anyone?


try the fiio cables, they are quite decent priced
https://fiio.es.aliexpress.com/stor...tml?spm=a2g1y.12024536.pcShopHead_5924084.1_5


----------



## vurtomatic

Marco Angel said:


> try the fiio cables, they are quite decent priced
> https://fiio.es.aliexpress.com/stor...tml?spm=a2g1y.12024536.pcShopHead_5924084.1_5



Thank you, I'll keep that in mind! I already ordered the **** one off Amazon.


----------



## muths66 (Aug 3, 2019)

Does anyone know es100 the only lineout is 3.5 right?
Thinking use it with loxjie p20.


----------



## plakat

My ES100 is now more than 1 year old, holding up quite well. Yes, the case does have some scars and sometimes the buttons seem to get pressed too easily. And yes, the clip is not strong enough. Still 100€ well spent... I use it almost daily to connect my 64audio N8 to my iPhone (my main mobile source), it connects really fast and is stable. And while it may not drive my N8 to full potential, it still helps a lot by enabling this setup, and doing it with decent sound quality (I obviously appreciate the inclusion of the AAC codec), no dropouts and much more output power than I need. And all of that in a light package that is easily caught by the earphone cable when the clip once again fails to hold on to my shirt


----------



## MisterMudd

plakat said:


> My ES100 is now more than 1 year old, holding up quite well. Yes, the case does have some scars and sometimes the buttons seem to get pressed too easily. And yes, the clip is not strong enough. Still 100€ well spent... I use it almost daily to connect my 64audio N8 to my iPhone (my main mobile source), it connects really fast and is stable. And while it may not drive my N8 to full potential, it still helps a lot by enabling this setup, and doing it with decent sound quality (I obviously appreciate the inclusion of the AAC codec), no dropouts and much more output power than I need. And all of that in a light package that is easily caught by the earphone cable when the clip once again fails to hold on to my shirt


My experience as well. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rkw

muths66 said:


> Does anyone know es100 the only lineout is 3.5 right?
> Thinking use it with loxjie p20.


The ES100 has 3.5 and balanced 2.5 headphone outputs. It doesn't have a "line out" by the strict definition, but it will work if you connect it to an amplifier input. You should set the output level of the ES100 to get the range you want from the amp's volume control.

I see that the Loxjie P20 has both single-ended and balanced inputs, so you have the option of using either the 3.5 or 2.5 output from the ES100. Some reviews say the P20 works better in balanced mode. Please report back about how it compares to listening straight from the ES100.


----------



## Tential

stormers said:


> I'm using S8+
> Maybe there's app to increase volume steps?





zzfaithlezz said:


> I wish, man. I've been struggling with call volume issue with Android for over a year now. The app Precise Volume Control worked before the Pie upgrade, but now nothing works. The only workarounds I've found is using a headset with an analog volume pot (UE 500vm) which is ancient, and ES100 with IEMatch or 300ohm full sized cans.
> 
> Do I have sensitive hearing or something? I just want to have calls that sound like normal conversations instead of heated debates lol.


Samsung sound assistant let's uou change the number of steps and is available on the google play store. I have 100 steps. It's much better than the default steps.


----------



## muths66

rkw said:


> The ES100 has 3.5 and balanced 2.5 headphone outputs. It doesn't have a "line out" by the strict definition, but it will work if you connect it to an amplifier input. You should set the output level of the ES100 to get the range you want from the amp's volume control.
> 
> I see that the Loxjie P20 has both single-ended and balanced inputs, so you have the option of using either the 3.5 or 2.5 output from the ES100. Some reviews say the P20 works better in balanced mode. Please report back about how it compares to listening straight from the ES100.


So it will be double amping?


----------



## rkw

radsone said:


> Hello guys, thank you for using ES100!
> 
> We are happy to introduce HE100, our new high-resolution earphones to you. If you are interested, please check out the link below to find out the details and also join the exclusive giveaway event!
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/giveaway-event-new-earstudio-he100-high-resolution-earphones.912108/


Hi @radsone, happy to see you here. @wslee was making valuable contributions to this thread until he was blocked by forum policy. Now that Radsone have became a sponsor on the forum, we hope that Radsone will once again join conversations in this thread.


----------



## zolom

Yes, we need someone like @wslee, to contribute and assist.


----------



## zzfaithlezz

Tential said:


> Samsung sound assistant let's uou change the number of steps and is available on the google play store. I have 100 steps. It's much better than the default steps.



Thanks  I have been using it; but it only affects media volume, not call volume .


----------



## radsone

Hi @rkw  and @zolom 

I'm Emily, marketing manager at Radsone.

First of all, thank you for all your support and interest in ES100!
We also hope to communicate with you more smoothly, but we are still a small startup and human resources are quite limited.
As you may know, our engineering team is busy finishing up our next products such as USB DAC and Bluetooth amplifier these days.
I cannot follow up every posting here, but please PM me about any critical issues of ES100. I will forward your messages to the engineering team.

Thanks and best,


----------



## zolom

Thanks Emily
ES100 is GREAT!. Just purchased the 4th ES100 (for myself and my children)


----------



## Cevisi

radsone said:


> Hi @rkw  and @zolom
> 
> I'm Emily, marketing manager at Radsone.
> 
> ...



USB DAC and Bluetooth amplifier

Is that one device or two


----------



## radsone

Cevisi said:


> USB DAC and Bluetooth amplifier
> 
> Is that one device or two


They are separate products!


----------



## Slater

radsone said:


> They are separate products!



A Bluetooth amplifier? Are you allowed to give us any details about the product?

Is it a desktop amplifier with Bluetooth capability? Or a portable headphone amplifier with Bluetooth capability? Or does it amplify Bluetooth power signal to increase Bluetooth range? Etc?

Thanks


----------



## rkw

Slater said:


> A Bluetooth amplifier? Are you allowed to give us any details about the product?
> 
> Is it a desktop amplifier with Bluetooth capability?


The blog on Radsone's website says it will be a "high-resolution Bluetooth integrated amp". Integrated amp usually means a tabletop unit with pre-amp + amp that can drive loudspeakers.


----------



## vurtomatic

Hi everyone. My music seems to pause intermittently when using the ES100. I'm using it with an Android phone. Any other information I can provide to troubleshoot?


----------



## MisterMudd (Aug 9, 2019)

vurtomatic said:


> Hi everyone. My music seems to pause intermittently when using the ES100. I'm using it with an Android phone. Any other information I can provide to troubleshoot?


I have an older Moto G that exhibits the same problem you are describing. I have discovered that it is due to the less than stellar processor and having too many other applications open simultaneous with my music app. Once I close all the other apps out everything is fine. Likely wouldn't happen with a more expensive phone, but I cannot go there.


----------



## vurtomatic

Hmm interesting, it seems to happen only with the ES100 though. I wonder why since it's just Bluetooth. Because the phone is transmitting more data to the ES100 due to a different codec? Do you know if there's some setting in the ES100 app that I can tweak?


----------



## Slater (Aug 8, 2019)

vurtomatic said:


> Hi everyone. My music seems to pause intermittently when using the ES100. I'm using it with an Android phone. Any other information I can provide to troubleshoot?



Is there any way you can test the ES100 with any other source? A coworker, friend, or family member's phone, an old ipod Touch, iPad, Android tablet, Nintendo Switch, a laptop, DAP, etc. Even a display phone in a cell phone shop or electronics store (just make something up and tell them you're thinking about buying the phone and you want to test out the phone with your bluetooth adapter).

Bottom line is it's going to be near impossible to troubleshoot the problem until you can at least determine if the problem is coming from your Android phone or the ES100 itself. Once either one or the other is ruled out, troubleshooting becomes easier and we proceed from there...


----------



## vurtomatic

Yes you're right, I'll do that and report back. Thank you!


----------



## rkw

vurtomatic said:


> My music seems to pause intermittently when using the ES100. I'm using it with an Android phone. Any other information I can provide to troubleshoot?


Does it literally pause and then resume from the same point, or is it more like a dropout and the music kept going?


----------



## vurtomatic

That;s a good point, I never thought about that. I'll have to report back. Thanks for the suggestions everyone!


----------



## lgcubana

Holy Keyrap !!!

I don't normally peruse this subforum, as I've purchased the Monolith THX portable amp, specifically for the Tin P1 and the Fiio FA7.  And  I'm quite content with this DAC/Amp for my FA7s, on my laptop.

Luckily I found one random post (over on the portable headphone sub-forum) about the EQ and balanced output features of the ES100.  As I have a couple IEMs (new to the market) coming in and only found out after purchasing, that one of the units is a little light in the sub bass, I picked up an ES100; to see if it can help out with any deficiencies.

I never considered a BT DAC/Amp before; as I've always felt that it was going to be a bottle neck, to good playback.  But since I'm not starting with the best source (Spotify Premium, offline), I figured I would give it a shot. I can always return it, if it didn't work out.

I'm currently messing around with the TFZ MyLove 2019. When I compare the earphone jack on my Note 4 to the ES100 (SE), it's like waiting on the front of the line (Note 4) to get inside the club and every time the bouncer opens the door for the pretty girl (ES100).


----------



## Slater

lgcubana said:


> Holy Keyrap !!!
> 
> I don't normally peruse this subforum, as I've purchased the Monolith THX portable amp, specifically for the Tin P1 and the Fiio FA7.  And  I'm quite content with this DAC/Amp for my FA7s, on my laptop.
> 
> ...



I agree. I waited and waited for a long time on the ES100. Everyone who had it raved about it, and I just assumed it was just another bluetooth audio adapter (except with the added benefit of balanced output). I already had other bluetooth adapters, so I really wasn't in any rush to get the ES100.

Boy did I feel like a heel when I finally got an ES100 and realized what I was missing. I mean, sure the hardware of the ES100 is top notch. But the true power of the ES100 is the app. Without the app, it wouldn't be half as awesome. The app alone makes the ES100 worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## scotvl

lgcubana said:


> Holy Keyrap !!!
> 
> I don't normally peruse this subforum, as I've purchased the Monolith THX portable amp, specifically for the Tin P1 and the Fiio FA7.  And  I'm quite content with this DAC/Amp for my FA7s, on my laptop.
> 
> ...



Just wait until you hear it over Ldac and then balanced.
It's a noticeable upgrade over the 3.5m quad dac from my LG G7 which crushed the 3.5mm output of my beloved note 4.


----------



## Cevisi

Lets start a es 100 religion


----------



## Mouseman

Slater said:


> I agree. I waited and waited for a long time on the ES100. Everyone who had it raved about it, and I just assumed it was just another bluetooth audio adapter (except with the added benefit of balanced output). I already had other bluetooth adapters, so I really wasn't in any rush to get the ES100.
> 
> Boy did I feel like a heel when I finally got an ES100 and realized what I was missing. I mean, sure the hardware of the ES100 is top notch. But the true power of the ES100 is the app. Without the app, it wouldn't be half as awesome. The app alone makes the ES100 worth it's weight in gold.


I'm in the same group. I actually ordered one on Amazon and cancelled it, thinking that was a lot of money for a Bluetooth dongle. I had a bunch of other cheaper ones and some Fiio units. Then I saw all the raving here and decided to pull the trigger - I think it was on sale, too. Boy, was I ever wrong. This little box is magic, and Radsone has really hit a home run. On top of everything is the app. Between the ES100 and some other gear, I've switched over a lot of my IEMs to balanced because the ES100 makes them sound so great.


----------



## Cevisi

Mouseman said:


> I'm in the same group. I actually ordered one on Amazon and cancelled it, thinking that was a lot of money for a Bluetooth dongle. I had a bunch of other cheaper ones and some Fiio units. Then I saw all the raving here and decided to pull the trigger - I think it was on sale, too. Boy, was I ever wrong. This little box is magic, and Radsone has really hit a home run. On top of everything is the app. Between the ES100 and some other gear, I've switched over a lot of my IEMs to balanced because the ES100 makes them sound so great.


I say it once again lets start a religion


----------



## Mouseman

Cevisi said:


> I say it once again lets start a religion


I'll say "amen" to that. What day should we set aside? All of them?


----------



## Cevisi

Mouseman said:


> I'll say "amen" to that. What day should we set aside? All of them?


All of them, and you are allowed to listen too other dac amps and bluetooth dongles to recognize the mighty power of the Es100


----------



## AJCxZ0

Cevisi said:


> Lets start a es 100 religion



I propose that our first schism be single-ended vs. balanced and that you be first on the stake for taking our receiver in vain with your disrespectful use of lower case and blasphemous space.

Today was the first turn of my Monoprice Modern Retro with Brainwavz Round XL Micro Suede pads on the ES100 playing Hand. Cannot. Erase.. $118.59 for $1000 of sound.


----------



## weexisttocease

Slater said:


> A Bluetooth amplifier? Are you allowed to give us any details about the product?
> 
> Is it a desktop amplifier with Bluetooth capability? Or a portable headphone amplifier with Bluetooth capability? Or does it amplify Bluetooth power signal to increase Bluetooth range? Etc?
> 
> Thanks



I'm wating for the ES200. Not sure if it was cancelled. 
https://www.facebook.com/469088246435379/posts/2044392935571561/


----------



## macky112

I am interested in the ES100 and I have a zishan DSD, can someone compare their SQ? Zishan as DAP vs ES100 as DAC from PC/android devices


----------



## subwoof3r

Hello guys,
Just joined ES100 clan since yesterday! total hype! 
Very impressed by the performance, never thought bluetooth would sound that right via LDAC, incredible.

My ES100 will be connected for the USB DAC side during 7 hours a day at work, and the rest of the time some bed playing via my (Pixel 3) smartphone. Too bad that the USB DAC supports only 16-bits on Windows.
Currently burning its battery for 2/3 full cycles before switching the battery saver button.

Love the app to control everything, well made overall.
One thing is for sure, I will follow RadSone future products with a lot of interests now


----------



## subwoof3r (Aug 14, 2019)

Just one question :
Will my *FiiO L26* adapter work on the ES100 ? or will it short anything ? I'm afraid to reterminate all my 3.5mm standard plug cables to 2.5 TRRS..
Many thanks in advance

_*edit* : I think I found my answer *HERE*_


----------



## dacari (Aug 14, 2019)

Can it be used wired with an smartphone (android)? Is there any benefit on sound quality? I was thinking if you are not on the go I don't care use it wired, at home...etc.


----------



## Crandall

dacari said:


> Can it be used wired with an smartphone (android)? Is there any benefit on sound quality? I was thinking if you are not on the go I don't care use it wired, at home...etc.


Yes, you can connect it via USB to an android phone and it will act as an output device. For 16bit 48khz audio, that would also offer the best performance.


----------



## Lurk650

subwoof3r said:


> Just one question :
> Will my *FiiO L26* adapter work on the ES100 ? or will it short anything ? I'm afraid to reterminate all my 3.5mm standard plug cables to 2.5 TRRS..
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> _*edit* : I think I found my answer *HERE*_


That Fiio is 2.5 female & 3.5 male. which is perfectly fine. What you are thinking of using is a 3.5 female to 2.5 male adapter in which case are pointless and can damage equipment. You can easily find MMCX & 2 Pin 2.5mm cables on Amazon for cheap, then just buy the updated version of that Fiio to use with any single ended sources. That's what I do. Any fixed cable IEMs will need to be completely recabled which is expensive and not worth it.


----------



## subwoof3r

Lurk650 said:


> You can easily find MMCX & 2 Pin 2.5mm cables on Amazon for cheap, then just buy the updated version of that Fiio to use with any single ended sources. That's what I do. Any fixed cable IEMs will need to be completely recabled which is expensive and not worth it.


Can you please tell me more about that solution, looks interesting. May you show me a link/photo to the product ? (as I'm unsure)


----------



## gordec

FYI, this is on sale today with clippable coupon on Amazon today. Bought one for Note 10 since it's going to list headphone jack.


----------



## muths66

subwoof3r said:


> Just one question :
> Will my *FiiO L26* adapter work on the ES100 ? or will it short anything ? I'm afraid to reterminate all my 3.5mm standard plug cables to 2.5 TRRS..
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> _*edit* : I think I found my answer *HERE*_


i got shanling otg and 1 more dunno what brand from ali also working.


----------



## Lurk650

subwoof3r said:


> Can you please tell me more about that solution, looks interesting. May you show me a link/photo to the product ? (as I'm unsure)


You seem to have a lot of good ChiFi cables but all in 3.5mm. You would need to repurchase 2.5mm versions. Then you can use with any 2.5mm sources, such as the ES100. If you want to use with a 3.5mm source like a phone then you simply use this adapter on the 2.5 cables:

https://penonaudio.com/accessories/earphone-adapters/fiio-bl35.html

That is the updated/improved version of the Fiio you link, I have both and the updated version is much nicer.


----------



## rbf1138

I’m currently using an M0 as a DAP and love it’s sound. At work I use an ifi nano black label connected to my laptop. The sound on the m0 is way more pleasing to me. With that said, would buying a Redsone ES100 and using it wirelessly with my laptop possibly give me a better sound/one closer to the M0 in sound? How does it do as a wired usb dac? Secondly, would the es100 paired with the m0 be useful in any scenario? I’m failing to understand why I’d plug my IEMs into the es100 when I could just use the m0…


----------



## tracyca

To me the es100 was made for campfire audio andromeda & Solaris, they both sound fantastic with this little device.


----------



## MisterMudd

rbf1138 said:


> I’m failing to understand why I’d plug my IEMs into the es100 when I could just use the m0…


When using your phone as a DAP, and wanting better sound. As is the case with me. That combination itself beats most of my daps. I'm sure a lot of the owners in this thread would agree with me when I say, you just have to hear the es100 to believe it. It's phenomenal.


----------



## rbf1138

MisterMudd said:


> When using your phone as a DAP, and wanting better sound. As is the case with me. That combination itself beats most of my daps. I'm sure a lot of the owners in this thread would agree with me when I say, you just have to hear the es100 to believe it. It's phenomenal.



Have you used it as a USB DAC with a computer? Does it sound the same or is the quality somehow only especially good via bluetooth?


----------



## Lurk650

rbf1138 said:


> I’m currently using an M0 as a DAP and love it’s sound. At work I use an ifi nano black label connected to my laptop. The sound on the m0 is way more pleasing to me. With that said, would buying a Redsone ES100 and using it wirelessly with my laptop possibly give me a better sound/one closer to the M0 in sound? How does it do as a wired usb dac? Secondly, would the es100 paired with the m0 be useful in any scenario? I’m failing to understand why I’d plug my IEMs into the es100 when I could just use the m0…


Ifi uses Burr Brown and the ES100 uses AK Chip. Both on the smoother side. The M0 uses a Sabre DAC which tends to be more analytical/less smoothed over. FWIW, I returned my M0 and kept both the Micro BL and the ES100. I prefer their presentations over Sabre.


----------



## rbf1138

Lurk650 said:


> Ifi uses Burr Brown and the ES100 uses AK Chip. Both on the smoother side. The M0 uses a Sabre DAC which tends to be more analytical/less smoothed over. FWIW, I returned my M0 and kept both the Micro BL and the ES100. I prefer their presentations over Sabre.



Interesting, cause I’d describe the m0 as smooth and full of air and warmth that just sounds super good to me. I’d describe the ifi nano as sharp, jagged and a bit cluttered.


----------



## subwoof3r

rbf1138 said:


> Have you used it as a USB DAC with a computer? Does it sound the same or is the quality somehow only especially good via bluetooth?


I'm using my ES100 mainly at work connected to my computer as a DAC only and I have to say I don't ear any audible difference between LDAC and USB. For sure, LDAC is almost a lossless codec so USB still has a bit of technical advantage over it, but it's tiny.
Of course, unless you are listening up to 16 bits tracks. Bluetooth should "sound better" up to 24 bits, but personally I'm satisfied enough since I listen at 320kbps most of the time.


----------



## subwoof3r

Btw, if a 2.5mm TRRS plug has this exact PIN map, will it be compatible with the ES100 ? or will it short anything ? (looks like its different from AK)


----------



## muths66

subwoof3r said:


> Btw, if a 2.5mm TRRS plug has this exact PIN map, will it be compatible with the ES100 ? or will it short anything ? (looks like its different from AK)


mostly all 2.5trrs should be ok but have to see what headphone u using like mine takstar pro 82 i have to find ppl rewire my trrs.


----------



## rkw

subwoof3r said:


> Btw, if a 2.5mm TRRS plug has this exact PIN map, will it be compatible with the ES100 ? or will it short anything ? (looks like its different from AK)


That is the configuration for *3.5mm* balanced TRRS (which is relatively uncommon).

Yes, if a 2.5mm plug had that configuration it would short out an ES100 or other amps with AK compatible 2.5mm output.


----------



## HungryPanda

This is normal:





AK is:


----------



## srinivasvignesh

What might happen when I take a normal balanced cable, and use it with an AK player? Does this mean that my current balanced cables are wasted if I switch to an AK player?


----------



## HungryPanda

I have never had an AK player so do not know


----------



## Mouseman

srinivasvignesh said:


> What might happen when I take a normal balanced cable, and use it with an AK player? Does this mean that my current balanced cables are wasted if I switch to an AK player?


You could use an adapter to make it an unbalanced 3.5 plug and still use your cable, but I've never seen an adapter that would switch it to the pin map shown above. It might exist, but I've never had to look for one.


----------



## davehutch

Here's the diagram from the ES100 Radsone App.
Follow this and you can't go wrong


----------



## MisterMudd

davehutch said:


> Here's the diagram from the ES100 Radsone App.
> Follow this and you can't go wrong


Just another reason my es100 is so freaking fabulous. Thanks


----------



## Lurk650

Like I said 2.5 TRRS balanced will work with any 2.5 balanced source. You can't go Unbalanced (Single Ended, i.e. 3.5mm TRS) to Balanced 2.5/4.4 TRRS with an adapter but you can go 2.5/4.4 to Single Ended with an adapter. You can also go 2.5 to 4.4 with an adapter, that's what I do with my Sony ZX300. As I said, I buy all my cables in 2.5 TRRS then simply use the FiiO if I want to quickly connect to my phone or my iFi Micro BL, when using my ZX300 I use my iBasso 2.5 female to 4.4 male adapter.


----------



## subwoof3r

Since I try to make full cycles to my unit, looks like I’m encountering a little issue about battery stats.

I try to charge to 100% but once the green led appears, once powered ON, the indicator seems to display 88%. I had to recharge again and after 5 minutes the green led appeared again and it was charged up to 92%, tried again without any success to charge up to 100%.
The « Battery care » switch from app was already turned OFF before this, so I tried to ernable it, reboot, and redisable it, then re-try and i twas this time charged to 100%.
Once it was at 100% I immediately let the device idle (turned off) for 2 hours, and after turning it on it showed 93% last. Not sure why ? looks like there is a bug in the battery management.
I triied using my unit for 20 minutes (until it showed 90%) but after turned ON later it showed 92% again.
Does this bug affects everybody here ? or do I have a defective unit maybe ?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## tracyca

Do you have battery management on, if so it will not power the battery to a full 100% to save the life of the battery.


----------



## Alphasoixante

It looks like my beloved es100 has bitten the dust. I bought it in July of last year and, I have to admit, I was not gentle to it. I'm actually surprised it has lasted this long! Before I lay it to rest, I'll describe what's going on and maybe someone out there has figured out how to fix it?

It randomly and frequently reboots. It doesn't matter whether headphones are plugged into balanced, unbalanced, or not at all.When the reboot occurs, most of the time it reconnects to my Galaxy S8+. However it takes a while to reconnect (much slower than when powering on). I recently updated firmware to latest and it seemed to stop the issue for a few hours, but it continues. Oh, and it also reboots when used as a USB DAC with my Win 10 PC. The one thing I'm realizing as I'm typing is that I haven't tested whether the reboots occur when music is playing, when it's not or both.

Anyhow, I'm very bummed.


----------



## subwoof3r

tracyca said:


> Do you have battery management on, if so it will not power the battery to a full 100% to save the life of the battery.


Problem is that, as I said, I had the switch already turned off, so the issue looks like it don't really charge up to 100% although that switch is well turned off


----------



## tracyca

Sorry about that I was quick reading in my kids school parking lot. Did not see that you had battery management off.


----------



## subwoof3r

tracyca said:


> Sorry about that I was quick reading in my kids school parking lot. Did not see that you had battery management off.


No worries!


----------



## Slater

Do you guys notice a difference one way or the other with battery management enabled/disabled?


----------



## gordec

Got the ES100 yesterday. I'm using it with Westone ES60 and Dita Oslo cable with 2.5 TRRS. The immediate impression is large sound stage. Where I feel it lacking is detail and dynamics. I'm using it in LDAC mode with Note 9 and in APTX it sounds about the same. So far I can't say it's better than straight out of the headphone jack of the Note 9 which BTW is a very good DAC. No one talks about it.


----------



## rbf1138

Just got an es100. Paired it with my iPhone but I’m getting some faint crackles when playing. Is there anything I should be doing to eliminate this, or anything I’m doing that may be causing this?


----------



## Lurk650

@gordec yeah, Note 9 DAC is actually pretty solid. Still prefer to use the ES100 since I run balanced though.


----------



## gordec

Lurk650 said:


> @gordec yeah, Note 9 DAC is actually pretty solid. Still prefer to use the ES100 since I run balanced though.



I'm also running balanced. I think ES100 sounds very smooth so you lose some layering and dynamics. I'll let it burn in for a few days.


----------



## rkw

Slater said:


> Do you guys notice a difference one way or the other with battery management enabled/disabled?


I have battery management enabled and the charge stays below 70%-80%. I normally use the ES100 on Bluetooth during my commute and as USB DAC on my laptop while in the office (I don't need additional separate charging beyond this). With battery management disabled under that same usage, it was charging to 100%.


----------



## radsone

Hello guys, HE100 is now available at Amazon.com. We are also offering ES100 X HE100 bundle promotion. If you are interested, please check out the link below

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VB2Q8S9


----------



## subwoof3r

gordec said:


> Where I feel it lacking is detail and dynamics. I'm using it in LDAC mode with Note 9 and in APTX it sounds about the same.


By default the AK digital filter is set on "Slow Roll-Off", did you tried to set it on "Sharp Roll-off" instead ? it should be better as the first one tends to slightly cut off high frequencies to deliver smoother sound.
Personally I prefer the sharp one as the whole freq is delivered as it should be from 20Khz-20Hz, so you will experience the best of your headphones within high freqs.
Some people can't hear any difference between them (age issue?), but for me I hear a major one depending on the tracks (am 34 years old).


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm a fan of Sharp roll off on my daps


----------



## gordec

subwoof3r said:


> By default the AK digital filter is set on "Slow Roll-Off", did you tried to set it on "Sharp Roll-off" instead ? it should be better as the first one tends to slightly cut off high frequencies to deliver smoother sound.
> Personally I prefer the sharp one as the whole freq is delivered as it should be from 20Khz-20Hz, so you will experience the best of your headphones within high freqs.
> Some people can't hear any difference between them (age issue?), but for me I hear a major one depending on the tracks (am 34 years old).



I tried all the roll-off options. I can't say i hear a major difference. I still prefer straight out of the Note 9. I feel with ES100 I hear larger sound stage but lost dynamics, clarity when the  track gets busy. Also the treble sounds rolled off and bass is boomy and muddy. This could be from the digital upsampling Note 9 does.

It really doesn't sound bad, but i was hoping for a clear improvement from straight out of the phone. I'll keep playing with it. I'm upgrading to note 10 so I'm losing the jack regardless. It's Bluetooth or get an USB C dongle which i really don't want to go.


----------



## Slater

subwoof3r said:


> By default the AK digital filter is set on "Slow Roll-Off", did you tried to set it on "Sharp Roll-off" instead ? it should be better as the first one tends to slightly cut off high frequencies to deliver smoother sound.
> Personally I prefer the sharp one as the whole freq is delivered as it should be from 20Khz-20Hz, so you will experience the best of your headphones within high freqs.
> Some people can't hear any difference between them (age issue?), but for me I hear a major one depending on the tracks (am 34 years old).





HungryPanda said:


> I'm a fan of Sharp roll off on my daps



Sharp roll-off, or Slow delay sharp roll-off?

What's the difference?


----------



## rbf1138

I'm using my new ES100 with a laptop and iPhone (not at the same time) and was hoping you guys could give me some tips as to which settings I should toggle, set to certain options, etc. for the best performance. I'm only using the 3.5mm jack and only using IEMs. I'll be using it as a bluetooth receiver and also cabled as a DAC at times.


----------



## Lurk650 (Aug 19, 2019)

I've been through all the filters, fwiw I'm 32, and for a while I was slow roll off then sharp roll off and recently to short delay sharp roll off. Also using 4x over sampling bc why not. I think I did also turn off the HD Jitter Cleaner as somebody recently said they notice an improvement in SQ, I did as well but it's subtle.


----------



## subwoof3r (Aug 20, 2019)

Slater said:


> Sharp roll-off, or Slow delay sharp roll-off?
> What's the difference?


I think this is the best graph I found to explain better the differences between them :










Lurk650 said:


> I did also turn off the HD Jitter Cleaner as somebody recently said they notice an improvement in SQ, I did as well but it's subtle.


Spent 1 hour yesterday to experiment between that HD jitter switch ON/OFF. I agree with you, looks like there is a bit less of "veil" by a very slight margin, but it's audible.
Maybe the DCT turned off could be the same story (forced off in LDAC mode anyway) , let's see


----------



## subwoof3r

subwoof3r said:


> Maybe the DCT turned off could be the same story (forced off in LDAC mode anyway) , let's see


Tried today, and I can confirm it is also subtle but I find the ES100 even more dynamic with DCT turned off.
so... subtle + subtle = WIN !


----------



## koover (Aug 20, 2019)

Ok guys, a complete ignorant newbie here when it comes to portable, high functional application DACS/amp.
The closest thing I have is a DFR and a blind monkey can use it.
With that said, I’m really not that tech savvy at all and am wondering how difficult the es100 is to use for someone like me?
I’ll be pairing it with the HE100 (never owned or used and IEM either) and probably a bunch of over ear portable HP’s.
I already own the device but haven’t  had the time to even open the box yet.
Much oblige for any responses and input.


----------



## Mouseman

koover said:


> Ok guys, a complete ignorant newbie here when it comes to portable, high functional application DACS/amp.
> The closest thing I have is a DFR and a blind monkey can use it.
> With that said, I’m really not that tech savvy at all and am wondering how difficult the es100 is to use for someone like me?
> I’ll be pairing it with the HE100 (never owned or used and IEM either) and probably a bunch of over ear portable HP’s.
> ...


It's very easy, and you can wait to use the app until you figure out what little there is about the Magic Box. Once it's paired, you honestly don't have to use it much if you don't want - you can control most basic functions with your phone (but get the source and output volumes set in the app). I keep the input volume maxed and then set the output in the app or on the ES100. But the app will give you a lot of options for sound control, and I'd encourage you to try it. Just don't unplug the headphones while it's playing.


----------



## Lurk650

You also want to update the FW which can honestly be the most tricky thing for the device


----------



## M3NTAL

koover said:


> Ok guys, a complete ignorant newbie here when it comes to portable, high functional application DACS/amp.
> The closest thing I have is a DFR and a blind monkey can use it.
> With that said, I’m really not that tech savvy at all and am wondering how difficult the es100 is to use for someone like me?
> I’ll be pairing it with the HE100 (never owned or used and IEM either) and probably a bunch of over ear portable HP’s.
> ...



@cskippy owns one and uses it quite often - if you need any help with it, you can get a hold of him or I. We both should be able to help you out if you run any issues. That being said - it should be pretty easy to use if you are OK with installing an app on your smart device. Your vape setup is probably more sophisticated.


----------



## subwoof3r

My ES100 looks facing some difficulties to be properly connected to both my two different computers at home (Windows 10). I remarked that if I plug the USB plug to the max, the device is not recognized and there is BUS issues, but if I plug it very gently (not to the max then), the device is properly recognized as a working DAC unit.
Not sure if you guys face the same issue? or maybe it's just due to my unit

I tried reflashing the full last firmware but it remains the same.


----------



## Broquen

subwoof3r said:


> My ES100 looks facing some difficulties to be properly connected to both my two different computers at home (Windows 10). I remarked that if I plug the USB plug to the max, the device is not recognized and there is BUS issues, but if I plug it very gently (not to the max then), the device is properly recognized as a working DAC unit.
> Not sure if you guys face the same issue? or maybe it's just due to my unit
> 
> I tried reflashing the full last firmware but it remains the same.



I'd try another cable and would clean USB connectors with care.


----------



## subwoof3r

Broquen said:


> I'd try another cable and would clean USB connectors with care.


Yup, forgot to precise but already tried that. Same issue, unfortunately 
strange..


----------



## Broquen

I'm sorry mate. But it seems to be something physical. Do you have a third cable to try? Due that you already tried in two different computers, I'd focus on cable until be 100% sure. Anyway, hope you can solve it one way or another.


----------



## subwoof3r

Broquen said:


> I'm sorry mate. But it seems to be something physical. Do you have a third cable to try? Due that you already tried in two different computers, I'd focus on cable until be 100% sure. Anyway, hope you can solve it one way or another.


WIll try with few other cables yup, thanks for your input


----------



## subwoof3r

Broquen said:


> I'm sorry mate. But it seems to be something physical. Do you have a third cable to try? Due that you already tried in two different computers, I'd focus on cable until be 100% sure. Anyway, hope you can solve it one way or another.


You were right! depending on the cable used, the issue occurs.
So, looks like the stock USB cable that came with my unit is "defective" 
Thanks again


----------



## Broquen

subwoof3r said:


> You were right! depending on the cable used, the issue occurs.
> So, looks like the stock USB cable that came with my unit is "defective"
> Thanks again


Very happy you found the issue! Now you can enjoy ES100 again


----------



## koover (Aug 21, 2019)

Mouseman said:


> It's very easy, and you can wait to use the app until you figure out what little there is about the Magic Box. Once it's paired, you honestly don't have to use it much if you don't want - you can control most basic functions with your phone (but get the source and output volumes set in the app). I keep the input volume maxed and then set the output in the app or on the ES100. But the app will give you a lot of options for sound control, and I'd encourage you to try it. Just don't unplug the headphones while it's playing.





Lurk650 said:


> You also want to update the FW which can honestly be the most tricky thing for the device





M3NTAL said:


> @cskippy owns one and uses it quite often - if you need any help with it, you can get a hold of him or I. We both should be able to help you out if you run any issues. That being said - it should be pretty easy to use if you are OK with installing an app on your smart device. Your vape setup is probably more sophisticated.


Thank you guys!
Seems like this will be pretty simple. By the way, I’m an expert with my vape so this should be a breeze. 

I’ve already downloaded the app and that’s where I could run into problems. Using the EQ won’t be an issue but I was looking at everything else the app has to offer and that’s where I started sweating it.
I may be contacting you @M3NTAL or @cskippy


----------



## audio123

Great synergy with the Radsone ES100 + HE100. So far so good.


----------



## koover

audio123 said:


> Great synergy with the Radsone ES100 + HE100. So far so good.


I’ll eventually get my “winning” HE100 so I’m looking  forward to this exact combo. 
I guess shipping to the states is a bit more difficult and time restrained. I’m still as happy as I could get because winning anything at all is a nice bonus.


----------



## Lurk650

koover said:


> Thank you guys!
> Seems like this will be pretty simple. By the way, I’m an expert with my vape so this should be a breeze.
> 
> I’ve already downloaded the app and that’s where I could run into problems. Using the EQ won’t be an issue but I was looking at everything else the app has to offer and that’s where I started sweating it.
> I may be contacting you @M3NTAL or @cskippy


I have a Mac but am a Windows user so that may be where I ran into the difficult FW update issues

The app itself is easy, just play around with the settings and find what you like


----------



## Mouseman

Lurk650 said:


> I have a Mac but am a Windows user so that may be where I ran into the difficult FW update issues
> 
> The app itself is easy, just play around with the settings and find what you like


The FW updating process could be easier, at least speaking from a Mac user, but it's not awful. They could have packaged the update differently, or better yet, made it possible through the app like other pieces of equipment. I will credit Radsone with a pretty good step-by-step instruction process on the website.

I wish everyone would make an app like the EarStudio one. There is so much to play around with and see what you like.


----------



## Slater

Mouseman said:


> I wish everyone would make an app like the EarStudio one. There is so much to play around with and see what you like.



Totally agree!


----------



## subwoof3r

Just received an answer from the support (3 days later) from Radsone about my issue of the stock USB cable, and unfortunately they can't do anything for me. I'm very surprised to see that many can have their units replacement very easily and that I can't be satisfied for just a defective USB cable to be replaced.
Totally unsatisfied with the Radsone support for now.
I will have then to return my full unit to Amazon just to get a new cable. That's just inadmissible for more than 100$ spend on that ES100. Disappointed.. 
If the support begin like this, finally not sure I will renew my adventure with Radsone.
I will have to tell this story in all amazon pages too.


----------



## peter123

subwoof3r said:


> Just received an answer from the support (3 days later) from Radsone about my issue of the stock USB cable, and unfortunately they can't do anything for me. I'm very surprised to see that many can have their units replacement very easily and that I can't be satisfied for just a defective USB cable to be replaced.
> Totally unsatisfied with the Radsone support for now.
> I will have then to return my full unit to Amazon just to get a new cable. That's just inadmissible for more than 100$ spend on that ES100. Disappointed..
> If the support begin like this, finally not sure I will renew my adventure with Radsone.
> I will have to tell this story in all amazon pages too.



I honestly don't understand the problem. Isn't it normal that stuff bought from Amazon are returned to them? If Amazon rules are that the full package should be returned in exchange for a new one it seems strange to me to ask someone in South Korea for another solution.... 

Just my 2c.


----------



## subwoof3r (Aug 23, 2019)

peter123 said:


> I honestly don't understand the problem. Isn't it normal that stuff bought from Amazon are returned to them? If Amazon rules are that the full package should be returned in exchange for a new one it seems strange to me to ask someone in South Korea for another solution....
> 
> Just my 2c.


You're not completely wrong, will do that. thanks for your input
Thought the support was directly Radsone and not amazon

_*edit* : just checked on Amazon, its only possible to send back for a refund and re-make an order (at more than 150$ for the actual new price!), no direct replacement, this does not arrange me in reality.._


----------



## peter123

subwoof3r said:


> You're not completely wrong, will do that. thanks for your input
> Thought the support was directly Radsone and not amazon
> 
> _*edit* : just checked on Amazon, its only possible to send back for a refund and re-make an order (at more than 150$ for the actual new price!), no direct replacement, this does not arrange me in reality.._



I'm sorry to hear that. I agree that Radsone should step up in that case.


----------



## lgcubana

subwoof3r said:


> You're not completely wrong, will do that. thanks for your input
> Thought the support was directly Radsone and not amazon
> 
> _*edit* : just checked on Amazon, its only possible to send back for a refund and re-make an order (at more than 150$ for the actual new price!), no direct replacement, this does not arrange me in reality.._


While not the best solution (monetarily), it would probably be less expensive to buy a replacement cable, either on Amazon or maybe even locally.


----------



## subwoof3r

lgcubana said:


> While not the best solution (monetarily), it would probably be less expensive to buy a replacement cable, either on Amazon or maybe even locally.


Yup you are right, will do that. It's just I really liked the short version of that included USB cable. Too bad for me


----------



## Alphasoixante (Aug 23, 2019)

subwoof3r said:


> Just received an answer from the support (3 days later) from Radsone about my issue of the stock USB cable, and unfortunately they can't do anything for me. I'm very surprised to see that many can have their units replacement very easily and that I can't be satisfied for just a defective USB cable to be replaced.
> Totally unsatisfied with the Radsone support for now.
> I will have then to return my full unit to Amazon just to get a new cable. That's just inadmissible for more than 100$ spend on that ES100. Disappointed..
> If the support begin like this, finally not sure I will renew my adventure with Radsone.
> I will have to tell this story in all amazon pages too.



It's going to be much faster and more convenient to return via Amazon. It's a total breeze - they even pay for return shipping if you choose "defective" as the reason for return.

Edit: I thought I was reading the end of the thread when I wrote the above - pls disregard.


----------



## Alphasoixante (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi all.

I'm looking to buy another ES100. Please see my wanted, or PM/DM for details:

Edit: never mind - a generous friend is giving me theirs.


----------



## lgcubana

Alphasoixante said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm looking to buy another ES100. Please see my wanted, or PM/DM for details:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/wanted-radsone-earstudio-es100.913622/


There are only two reasons that come to mind, for why someone would want  to sell their ES100: they have Tin P1s or their battery is depleted 

For $85 you can get a brand new one on Amazon


----------



## Alphasoixante

lgcubana said:


> There are only two reasons that come to mind, for why someone would want  to sell their ES100: they have Tin P1s or their battery is depleted
> 
> For $85 you can get a brand new one on Amazon



Yep, I'm aware of the price.


----------



## Slater

lgcubana said:


> There are only two reasons that come to mind, for why someone would want  to sell their ES100: they have Tin P1s or their battery is depleted
> 
> For $85 you can get a brand new one on Amazon



You forgot 2 more reasons:
3rd: Insanity
4th: Deafness


----------



## Broquen

And I'll post soon my impressions, but same should be applied to HE100. First hours listening to them after 15h. of burn-in, and have to say that it have been a very gratifying experience.


----------



## zolom

BTW,  is there an option to replace the ES100 battery (DIY)?


----------



## capnjack

lgcubana said:


> There are only two reasons that come to mind, for why someone would want  to sell their ES100: they have Tin P1s or their battery is depleted
> 
> For $85 you can get a brand new one on Amazon



I know the ES100 doesn’t have much/any headroom with the P1 but it’ll work fine with virtually everything else though. Definitely a keeper for me


----------



## peter123

Is it a fact that the ES100 can't power the P1 properly even from the balanced output? 

In that case the P1 must be the hardest to drive IEM's in existence....


----------



## rkw (Aug 25, 2019)

peter123 said:


> Is it a fact that the ES100 can't power the P1 properly even from the balanced output?


Opinions are mixed. It is generally agreed that amps with more power than an ES100 would be better, but some have found ES100 in balanced + 2x voltage mode to be adequate for them.


----------



## serwei

I'm using the Earstudio to power my Ananda lol. Using balanced with double voltage, which is the same as nonbalanced with double current actually. Extremely loud at -3db, but battery life drops to almost half the normal rate.


----------



## docentore (Aug 25, 2019)

I cannot see that ES100 wouldnt be able to drive any IEMs I can see that ES100 is able to drive any IEM's. It should be able to push 0.2W into 16Ohms - that is a lot of power.


----------



## HungryPanda

docentore said:


> I cannot see that ES100 wouldnt be able to drive any IEMs. It should be able to push 0.2W into 16Ohms - that is a lot of power.


 invalid statement as I have many iems and it drives everyone I have tried balanced or single ended


----------



## docentore (Aug 25, 2019)

HungryPanda said:


> invalid statement as I have many iems and it drives everyone I have tried balanced or single ended



Sorry, did you just say that all IEMs that you have you tried with ES100 with ease?

Why my statement is invalid then if I basically said same?


----------



## rkw

docentore said:


> Sorry, did you just say that all IEMs that you have you tried with ES100? And?


Yeah, looks like he misread your post and actually agrees with you. 

However, in the case of Tin Audio P1, it is a planar magnetic IEM that actually does need as much power as an inefficient full size headphone.


----------



## docentore (Aug 25, 2019)

rkw said:


> Yeah, looks like he misread your post and actually agrees with you.
> 
> However, in the case of Tin Audio P1, it is a planar magnetic IEM that actually does need as much power as an inefficient full size headphone.



I've edited my post since your reply so there is no more confusion. 
EDIT: Actually edited my first post as it was pointed to me that double-negative concept of confirming something is not widely understood and might have confused HP and others. Sorry (but not really sorry) 

As for the ES100/planar magnetic headphones - I have just tested my ES100 with Thieaudio Phantoms. While I can hear it lacks a bit of dynamics, the ES100 can drive it at quite ok volume levels. And it has 101mm planar driver.


----------



## tracyca

My units battery is already bad after buying in May. It is only lasting 3 hours at best. Contacted radsone about issue. Waiting for a response. I really like the es100.


----------



## Cevisi (Aug 25, 2019)

tracyca said:


> My units battery is already bad after buying in May. It is only lasting 3 hours at best. Contacted radsone about issue. Waiting for a response. I really like the es100.


I used it whit the battery care mode 1-5 hours a day since feburar this year a d did not even notice any change on the battery last

I took it every time from the cable when its fully loaded and just charged it when its nearly empty


----------



## tracyca

My unit battery went faulty around 3 weeks ago. It use to last 6-8 hours running Ldac on my s10+. As of today after a full charge it last 3 hours before it completely drains.


----------



## HungryPanda

docentore said:


> Sorry, did you just say that all IEMs that you have you tried with ES100 with ease?
> 
> Why my statement is invalid then if I basically said same?


 My apologies I did in fact misread your post


----------



## docentore

HungryPanda said:


> My apologies I did in fact misread your post


It's all good, good spirit explained in the pm where the confusion was


----------



## Slater

I had a chance to play with the DCT setting. Whoever said it sounds better with DCT off is right. I definitely like it better with DCT set to OFF.

Thanks to whoever recommended it


----------



## Lurk650

Slater said:


> I had a chance to play with the DCT setting. Whoever said it sounds better with DCT off is right. I definitely like it better with DCT set to OFF.
> 
> Thanks to whoever recommended it


Yeah I forget who said it but I think I was the first to agree with him haha


----------



## HeadphoneFrozoneCalzone

Just got this little bugger last week. Software and app support is top notch. im treble sensitive and its definitely smoothed out the hd58x's treble for me (less piercing/vocals are less harsh). its pretty almost perfect except that im getting around ~350ms audio lag when using youtube/vlc (I can fix it manually on vlc). I still get the same lag even if my buffer length is at 0, 1, 3, 5, 7, 10. What is interesting to note though is that for the first minute or so there is no lag then after that the lag gradually increases over the next minute until its ~350ms behind the video.

also is there a case/sleeve for this? I'd surgically implant this thing into my chest like Tony stark if I could to protect it since I use it almost all day.


----------



## subwoof3r

Slater said:


> I had a chance to play with the DCT setting. Whoever said it sounds better with DCT off is right. I definitely like it better with DCT set to OFF.
> 
> Thanks to whoever recommended it





Lurk650 said:


> Yeah I forget who said it but I think I was the first to agree with him haha


I think *it was me*


----------



## Lurk650

HeadphoneFrozoneCalzone said:


> Just got this little bugger last week. Software and app support is top notch. im treble sensitive and its definitely smoothed out the hd58x's treble for me (less piercing/vocals are less harsh). its pretty almost perfect except that im getting around ~350ms audio lag when using youtube/vlc (I can fix it manually on vlc). I still get the same lag even if my buffer length is at 0, 1, 3, 5, 7, 10. What is interesting to note though is that for the first minute or so there is no lag then after that the lag gradually increases over the next minute until its ~350ms behind the video.
> 
> also is there a case/sleeve for this? I'd surgically implant this thing into my chest like Tony stark if I could to protect it since I use it almost all day.


What was your source for the 58x before this?


----------



## HeadphoneFrozoneCalzone

Lurk650 said:


> What was your source for the 58x before this?



3.5mm jack on my MacBook Pro or I was using a hidizs sonata II usb c to 3.5mm dac/amp.


----------



## subwoof3r

Quick question to you guys: is it possible to use ES100 via bluetooth while beeing connected to USB at the same time ?
I checked all options (I think), and looks like I can't use the ES100 for bluetooth if connected to USB (excepted of course to control volume and app options).
To sum-up: I would like to use the ES100 freely in my room but without discharging, is it possible?


----------



## docentore

subwoof3r said:


> Quick question to you guys: is it possible to use ES100 via bluetooth while beeing connected to USB at the same time ?
> I checked all options (I think), and looks like I can't use the ES100 for bluetooth if connected to USB (excepted of course to control volume and app options).
> To sum-up: I would like to use the ES100 freely in my room but without discharging, is it possible?



Yes you can.


----------



## Broquen

subwoof3r said:


> Quick question to you guys: is it possible to use ES100 via bluetooth while beeing connected to USB at the same time ?
> I checked all options (I think), and looks like I can't use the ES100 for bluetooth if connected to USB (excepted of course to control volume and app options).
> To sum-up: I would like to use the ES100 freely in my room but without discharging, is it possible?



Try to use an USB cable without data contacts (only charge function), but I think there's an easier way (though I'm not at home and don't have ES100 here).


----------



## subwoof3r

docentore said:


> Yes you can.


Thank you but how?



Broquen said:


> Try to use an USB cable without data contacts (only charge function), but I think there's an easier way (though I'm not at home and don't have ES100 here).


Nice idea for the cable, tell me if you find a better solution, many thanks


----------



## docentore

subwoof3r said:


> Thank you but how?



While I have it connected to my PC for charging at the same time it is connected via BT to same PC and my phone. It just does it for me


----------



## subwoof3r

Ok, finally what I said is total non-sense, as we need the ES100 on us when moving around, so keeping it charging at the same time via USB is just impossible, lol (unless having a 10 meters USB cable lenght )
Sorry for that dumb question


----------



## Slater

subwoof3r said:


> Thank you but how?



I assume you mean connected to usb for charging?

There’s a setting in the app that you define the usb charging behavior.


----------



## rkw

subwoof3r said:


> Thank you but how?
> 
> Nice idea for the cable, tell me if you find a better solution, many thanks


You can use a portable USB battery pack, like those for keeping a phone charged. Even the smallest, lightest one available can probably power an ES100 for a couple of weeks.


----------



## skeptical

subwoof3r said:


> Ok, finally what I said is total non-sense, as we need the ES100 on us when moving around, so keeping it charging at the same time via USB is just impossible, lol (unless having a 10 meters USB cable lenght )
> Sorry for that dumb question


Just buy already the second one like I did and always keep it full charged when you leave the house it's better than having to carry a power bank.


----------



## rkw

subwoof3r said:


> I would like to use the ES100 freely in my room but without discharging, is it possible?





rkw said:


> You can use a portable USB battery pack, like those for keeping a phone charged. Even the smallest, lightest one available can probably power an ES100 for a couple of weeks.


BTW, it's not like you'd need to have the ES100 plugged into the battery all the time. When the ES100 starts to run low, plug it into the battery for 30 minutes or an hour (you can continue to use it at the same time), and it may charge enough to get you through the rest of the day.


----------



## subwoof3r

Thanks guys for your answers and advices, much appreciated


----------



## lgcubana

I have an intermittent concern:  every once in a while when I remove the ES100 from my pocket, there is a side to side jostling of the internal hardware.  It's really weird that sometimes it happens and other times the unit is physically solid.

Has anyone else noted something moving from side to side, within the unit ?


----------



## macky112

I am interested in this device, but if I only have an iphone XR and I dont have any android devices, then I wouldnt be getting the full benefit of this little device, correct?


----------



## Slater

macky112 said:


> I am interested in this device, but if I only have an iphone XR and I dont have any android devices, then I wouldnt be getting the full benefit of this little device, correct?



I have an iPhone SE, and I’m getting the full benefit of the device.


----------



## macky112

Slater said:


> I have an iPhone SE, and I’m getting the full benefit of the device.


i read something about iphone missing APTXHD and LDAC?


----------



## Grayven

yeah they use AAC. doesnt really matter.


----------



## Papa253

Slater said:


> I have an iPhone SE, and I’m getting the full benefit of the device.


I really like using my se100 through the Apple SE.


----------



## Slater (Aug 30, 2019)

macky112 said:


> i read something about iphone missing APTXHD and LDAC?



aptX is a Qualcomm technology, and requires a Qualcomm processor (such as Snapdragon). Apple develops their own processors, and does not use Qualcomm. Therefore, aptX will never be supported on an iPhone.

Apple uses their own codec - AAC (which the ES100 supports).

Also, LDAC is a Sony proprietary technology, and there's no way Apple would pay Sony licensing fees to use LDAC. Besides, LDAC is used in very few devices. You can read more about it here: https://www.androidauthority.com/sony-ldac-codec-790690/

Don't overthink the ES100. Just buy it and you'll love it


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> aptX is a Qualcomm technology, and requires a Qualcomm processor (such as Snapdragon). Apple develops their own processors, and does not use Qualcomm. Therefore, aptX will never be supported on an iPhone.
> 
> Apple uses their own codec - AAC (which the ES100 supports).
> 
> ...



if I'm not mistaken, isn't the LDAC being implemented in the newest Android OS? so it should be available to all android device? it's available on my old Note 8 now after the last OS update


----------



## serwei

LDAC and aptx joined the main open source Android release in version 8, meaning all Oreo phones and later. The badly named Developer options allow an Oreo user to check all their Bluetooth options. aptx hd and aac are optional but most just include them, except Samsung for aptx hd. Sony doesn't charge for it anymore, their profits comes from LDAC hardware. Apple is just Apple, not Android family.


----------



## rkw (Aug 31, 2019)

serwei said:


> Sony doesn't charge for it anymore, their profits comes from LDAC hardware.


Sony charges to use LDAC in receiver devices (but free for transmitters). I think only Sony's own products have LDAC in hardware. Everybody else implements the LDAC codec in software/firmware.

The ES100 originally shipped without LDAC support. @wslee of Radsone explained why it didn't have LDAC:


wslee said:


> LDAC encoder is free for any source device, but LDAC decoder isn't free.
> Technically, we're ready to support LDAC by F/W update based on current ES100 H/W.
> But, we need to pay the additional license fee to SONY.
> 
> ...


6 months after that post...


wslee said:


> Last week, we've finally got the LDAC library package from SONY.
> The integration has been going smoothly and
> now we're having LDAC streaming through ES100.
> (It sounds quite better than what we expected, by the way.)
> ...


----------



## srinivasvignesh

This could be more of a Galaxy Note 8 question than an ES100 question, but let me ask anyway.  When I try to set the desired code in my Note 8 to LDAC, it always seems to revert back to APTX. I am setting this in the Developer options. 

I confirm APTX in use in both the phone and ES100. Any ideas why this could be happening. 

Most appreciate your help.


----------



## rkw

srinivasvignesh said:


> This could be more of a Galaxy Note 8 question than an ES100 question, but let me ask anyway.  When I try to set the desired code in my Note 8 to LDAC, it always seems to revert back to APTX. I am setting this in the Developer options.
> 
> I confirm APTX in use in both the phone and ES100. Any ideas why this could be happening.
> 
> Most appreciate your help.


You need to set it in Bluetooth settings, not Developer Options.
See my earlier post: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio-es100.867366/page-243#post-14689093


----------



## srinivasvignesh

Isn't it the same as what I am talking about. The Bluetooth settings are a sub section under developer options.


----------



## rkw

srinivasvignesh said:


> Isn't it the same as what I am talking about. The Bluetooth settings are a sub section under developer options.


Not the same. Whatever you set in Developer Options will reset with each Bluetooth session. To keep it on LDAC, set it in the regular Bluetooth setting as shown in my screenshots.


----------



## srinivasvignesh (Aug 31, 2019)

You are right. I did misread it. Thank you for pointing this out. This did work and does make a noticable difference to the sound quality


----------



## serwei

Thanks for correcting the LDAC receiver licence bit, hadn't known that.
Samsung Note series 8 or 9 have the same codec decisions, not aptx hd. Try the Samsung forums.
And yes need to enable the checkbox under the normal Bluetooth capabilities dialog. Sony has the same kind of checkbox for aptx HD. Think it costs more battery life.


----------



## Ollie the bear

I just received mine es100 and I’m slightly confused. The reason to order it was because I wanted to use the EQ from the app. I’m using sony ex1000 with stock cable 3.5 mm.  After playing with it I’m completely underwhelmed by the way the EQ works. The difference even when I completely slide certain frequencies (bass for example) all the way up and floor everything else down is absolutely minimal. I play around with the presets and still having hard time hearing the difference. I know it’s not my ears, using the eq from Spotify gives immediate results. This just feels useless. This might be a dumb post/question but am I doing something wrong? Is the eq only for 2.5 mm or is my unit faulty? Please help! Otherwise sound quality is very nice and I love how convenient and light it is


----------



## Slater (Aug 31, 2019)

Ollie the bear said:


> I just received mine es100 and I’m slightly confused. The reason to order it was because I wanted to use the EQ from the app. I’m using sony ex1000 with stock cable 3.5 mm.  After playing with it I’m completely underwhelmed by the way the EQ works. The difference even when I completely slide certain frequencies (bass for example) all the way up and floor everything else down is absolutely minimal. I play around with the presets and still having hard time hearing the difference. I know it’s not my ears, using the eq from Spotify gives immediate results. This just feels useless. This might be a dumb post/question but am I doing something wrong? Is the eq only for 2.5 mm or is my unit faulty? Please help! Otherwise sound quality is very nice and I love how convenient and light it is



Are you sure you have the EQ toggle switch turned on?

The EQ makes huge changes, but you must enable it before the sliders do anything


----------



## Rowethren

In my experience the EQ can make a massive difference (not necessarily for the best if you over do it). If it isn't doing anything you either have a setting wrong or something is broken.


----------



## Jearly410

After 2 units ended up dying within 6 months, and the second time being out of warranty, I've pulled the trigger again for my third es100. I've the Powerbeats Pro and even though they are great in their own right, I want to use my over-ears otg as well. Glad to have it at my doorstep tomorrow


----------



## subwoof3r

Jearly410 said:


> After 2 units ended up dying within 6 months, and the second time being out of warranty, I've pulled the trigger again for my third es100. I've the Powerbeats Pro and even though they are great in their own right, I want to use my over-ears otg as well. Glad to have it at my doorstep tomorrow


How are you killing so fast your units?


----------



## Ollie the bear

Slater said:


> Are you sure you have the EQ toggle switch turned on?
> 
> The EQ makes huge changes, but you must enable it before the sliders do anything


Thank you for the reply. It was connected via Bluetooth but it wasn’t paired through the app so none of the app options would work. Stupid me


----------



## Slater

Ollie the bear said:


> Thank you for the reply. It was connected via Bluetooth but it wasn’t paired through the app so none of the app options would work. Stupid me



So how do you like the EQ, now that you’ve got it working properly?


----------



## Jearly410

subwoof3r said:


> How are you killing so fast your units?


I use it everywhere, and I'm not treating it delicately. 

First was a power issue. USB port was loose then fully stopped working. Could hear a piece moving around inside. 

Second would restart randomly, especially if connected to the 2.5mm port. Like it was shorting or something. Other weird issues as well like taking forever to be seen by my phone, app not loading settings, audio distortions, and other stuff. 

If this thing wasn't so awesome at what it does I'd have moved on. But here we are...

Third time is the charm I hope.


----------



## Surgut2006

Will the ES100 work as a dac when connected to the iPhone via cable?


----------



## Ollie the bear

Slater said:


> So how do you like the EQ, now that you’ve got it working properly?


Oh man, I love how versatile this little thing is. I don’t have tons of experience with EQ, little dip in the treble and subass boost and EX1000 is perfect for my taste. I am impressed! Didn’t even know that es100 existed a week ago


----------



## BenF

Jearly410 said:


> After 2 units ended up dying within 6 months, and the second time being out of warranty, I've pulled the trigger again for my third es100...


I had 2 ES100s crap out in 7 months.
No such issues with my other 5 or 6 Bluetooth adapters, some of which I had for years.

It sounded great, and I wish I still had one - but I'm not gonna spend another 100$ on a device that can't survive more than a few months.

Currently trying my luck with Shanling UP2 - very similar sound!


----------



## Slater

I wonder if there is battery charge circuit issues, such as no over voltage protection, or using an unprotected battery.

The reason I say is that people who have the 80% battery save feature seem to have longer life. I know that inherently allows lipo/lifo batteries to last longer, but the fact remains that most people just stick a device on a charger overnight and rely solely on the charge protection to kick in. So if that’s not working properly, there can be these “dying” problems people are complaining of.

We already know how sensitive the ES100 is to voltage in general, due to being able to damage it if plugging or unplugging while music is playing. So I can easily see how an overcharged battery could slowly kill the ES100.

Just a thought.

My other hobby was flashlights a few years ago, and they can also be extremely sensitive to battery voltage and charging nuances.


----------



## BenF (Sep 1, 2019)

Slater said:


> I wonder if there is battery charge circuit issues, such as no over voltage protection, or using an unprotected battery.
> 
> The reason I say is that people who have the 80% battery save feature seem to have longer life. I know that inherently allows lipo/lifo batteries to last longer, but the fact remains that most people just stick a device on a charger overnight and rely solely on the charge protection to kick in. So if that’s not working properly, there can be these “dying” problems people are complaining of.
> 
> ...


Neither of my two units had a battery issue, and I did use the battery life enhancing feature.
When ES100 connected, it reported 80% or 90% battery (don't remember).


The first one died during a firmware upgrade
The second one has experienced the exact issue described here (his died after 6 months) https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio-es100.867366/page-311#post-14965411
MIne also abruptly disappears from both Bluetooth and USB connections, and produces a very loud noise when that happens - can easily damage the headphones.
Smallest touch seem to cause the problem - just like in @grininja 's case.
Factory reset didn't change anything, firmware is up-to-date.
*

Important:*
Both have died within days of being used on a long transatlantic flight - maybe that was a factor?
Never had such problems with any other Bluetooth adapters - but maybe ES100 is more sensitive?

The first one did survive two transatlantic flights, and crapped out after third one.
The second one died after the first flight.

It's a huge bummer - I really loved the sound. But this kind of reliability is unacceptable at this price.


----------



## Jearly410

BenF said:


> Neither of my two units had a battery issue, and I did use the battery life enhancing feature.
> When ES100 connected, it reported 80% or 90% battery (don't remember).
> 
> 
> ...


That issue you and the person you linked is the same thing I experienced as well.


----------



## BenF

Jearly410 said:


> That issue you and the person you linked is the same thing I experienced as well.


Have you been flying with it? Has it been exposed to large changes in temperature/pressure/humidity?


----------



## Slater

BenF said:


> Neither of my two units had a battery issue, and I did use the battery life enhancing feature.
> When ES100 connected, it reported 80% or 90% battery (don't remember).
> 
> 
> ...





Jearly410 said:


> That issue you and the person you linked is the same thing I experienced as well.



Based on that guy’s description, my money is on a cold solder joint. When bumped, it makes an intermittent connection and resets or shorts out and shuts down.

If anyone has a bad one they can send me, I’ll open it up and see if it can be fixed easily. It sounds like such a fix could benefit a lot of people.

PM me if anyone is able to help!


----------



## BenF

Slater said:


> ...My other hobby was flashlights a few years ago, and they can also be extremely sensitive to battery voltage and charging nuances.


The first time I've read this sentence, I did it with "e" instead of "a"


----------



## Jearly410

Slater said:


> Based on that guy’s description, my money is on a cold solder joint. When bumped, it makes an intermittent connection and resets or shorts out and shuts down.
> 
> If anyone has a bad one they can send me, I’ll open it up and see if it can be fixed easily. It sounds like such a fix could benefit a lot of people.
> 
> PM me if anyone is able to help!


Pm sent!


----------



## Slater

BenF said:


> The first time I've read this sentence, I did it with "e" instead of "a"



Haha


----------



## Jearly410

BenF said:


> Have you been flying with it? Has it been exposed to large changes in temperature/pressure/humidity?


No flying, no changes outside of the ordinary.


----------



## subwoof3r

Interesting discussion, so if understand well, let connected 24/7 the ES100 via USB cable as a DAC for computer is finally a bad idea (even if the battery care option is turned ON) ?
Also, another question: even if we properly lock the output, doesn't mean we are safe of shorts when removing the plug while listening to music ?


----------



## Slater

subwoof3r said:


> Also, another question: even if we properly lock the output, doesn't mean we are safe of shorts when removing the plug while listening to music ?



Correct, it is *not safe* to remove or insert the plug while music is playing. It doesn’t matter what settings you have set. It is due to the hardware design.


----------



## Papa253

Slater said:


> I have an iPhone SE, and I’m getting the full benefit of the device.


Yea I love it with the SE to.


----------



## davehutch

Slater said:


> Correct, it is *not safe* to remove or insert the plug while music is playing. It doesn’t matter what settings you have set. It is due to the hardware design.


Unless you lock the output. Then it's ok


----------



## zolom (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi,
Is there a method (procedure or application) to set immediately the  "*Bluetooth Audio LDAC Codec: Playback quality*" under *Developer Options* to the relevant selection without having to go (again and again) into the long Settings sequence hierarchy?

Thanks


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

zolom said:


> Hi,
> Is there a method (procedure or application) to set immediately the  "*Bluetooth Audio LDAC Codec: Playback quality*" under *Developer Options* to the relevant selection without having to go (again and again) into the long Settings sequence hierarchy?
> 
> Thanks


Are you referring to Android? I don’t think there is


----------



## subwoof3r

zolom said:


> Hi,
> Is there a method (procedure or application) to set immediately the  "*Bluetooth Audio LDAC Codec: Playback quality*" under *Developer Options* to the relevant selection without having to go (again and again) into the long Settings hierarchy?
> 
> Thanks


If your source device has LDAC, normally it should be "outputed" automatically on LDAC. You shouldn't have to make any choice.
ES100 should select (or force) LDAC directly.


----------



## zolom

Thanks

It always defaults to "*Best Effort*". I did perceived "*Optimized for Audio Quality*" as better sounding


----------



## subwoof3r

zolom said:


> Thanks
> 
> It always defaults to "*Best Effort*". I did perceived "*Optimized for Audio Quality*" as better sounding


Always check directly via EarStudio app the real bluetooth input, best way to be sure it's playing in LDAC mode


----------



## zolom (Sep 3, 2019)

Yes, my ES100 is always set to LDAC (96/24), but on the phone side (S10) it can be further configured to the desired *LDAC* *Playback Quality* level (under developer options)


----------



## subwoof3r

Always better to let all options as default, so you can be sure ES100 will handle the best of your device input anyway.


----------



## moisespr123

I also manually set the LDAC quality to "Optimize for Audio Quality". Doesn't that forces the device to stream at 900kbit? I've never had an issue setting it that way for the ES100. And it sounds great too.


----------



## Slater

davehutch said:


> Unless you lock the output. Then it's ok



My bad. I thought it was not recommended all the time.


----------



## subwoof3r

That would be nice if we can get a confirmation from @radsone


----------



## Slater

subwoof3r said:


> That would be nice if we can get a confirmation from @radsone



Agreed. Because I’m fairly sure that I have gotten the pop up warning (about not removing the jack while music is playing) when the output was locked.


----------



## Lurk650

Yes, you always have to force the LDAC "Optimized for Audio Quality" in Dev Options. I just leave it at Best Effort as I can't hear a difference anyways. 

For always using LDAC go to your Bluetooth settings menu, click the Earstudio wheel cog then select LDAC so it will always force LDAC.


----------



## Broquen

Lurk650 said:


> Yes, you always have to force the LDAC "Optimized for Audio Quality" in Dev Options. I just leave it at Best Effort as I can't hear a difference anyways.
> 
> For always using LDAC go to your Bluetooth settings menu, click the Earstudio wheel cog then select LDAC so it will always force LDAC.


Maybe rooting and editing build.prop (if it still exists on Android devices). 

BTW you can know if best audio quality is selected because signal drops quicker and there're sound interruptions. With auto selected it remains stronger and more distance and/or physical barriers are needed to loose signal.


----------



## vurtomatic

Noticing some odd "bugs" or behaviors over time. After turning it on and connecting to my Android phone, the app doesn't acknowledge the ES100 is on. Today when I turned it on, 
the indicator light remained a steady green and won't connect to the phone. This was solved by charging it, but connecting it to the phone, same issue with the app.


----------



## radsone

Please refer to the following article "How to set LDAC as default on android phones for best sound quality of ES100". It tells you how to set LDAC as default on your Samsung and LG phones. After pairing your ES100, you need to go to Settings and set 'LDAC(for Samsung phones)'  or 'Best sound quality(for LG phones)' option on.


----------



## Lurk650

Yes, but every time you disconnect from the ES100 you have to change the setting for Best Audio


----------



## rkw

Lurk650 said:


> Yes, but every time you disconnect from the ES100 you have to change the setting for Best Audio


The only way around that is to root the phone and modify the Android system.


----------



## vurtomatic

Just saw on massdrop for $79, free shipping within US.


----------



## NWLierly

I almost lasted a month without mine after the replacement unit they gave me in April died last month - the Drop for $79 made me realize how badly I wanted one in my life again... *sigh* Amazon it is - I so wanted to have the patience to see if the BTR5 was going to be competition for the ES before I bought in again... this why we (I) can't have nice (expensive) amps.


----------



## dacari

Yesterday I updated my Pixel 3a to Android 10 and now it doesn't recognize my ES100, previous version was smooth, receiving LDAC 24/96 without forcing nothing, out of the box.
Anyone is having this problem?


----------



## maniac2003

No issues on my Pixel 3 with Android 10.
Connected first time.


----------



## Slater

dacari said:


> Yesterday I updated my Pixel 3a to Android 10 and now it doesn't recognize my ES100, previous version was smooth, receiving LDAC 24/96 without forcing nothing, out of the box.
> Anyone is having this problem?



Maybe try deleting the App and Bluetooth pairing and setting it both of them back up?


----------



## acygni

NWLierly said:


> I almost lasted a month without mine after the replacement unit they gave me in April died last month - the Drop for $79 made me realize how badly I wanted one in my life again... *sigh* Amazon it is - I so wanted to have the patience to see if the BTR5 was going to be competition for the ES before I bought in again... this why we (I) can't have nice (expensive) amps.


Didn't the btr5 already shown it has better hardware? Shanling also just announced their Up4 which has identical specs as btr5 but uglier and hopefully cheaper


----------



## NWLierly

acygni said:


> Didn't the btr5 already shown it has better hardware? Shanling also just announced their Up4 which has identical specs as btr5 but uglier and hopefully cheaper



Better hardware doesn't equal a better experience


----------



## acygni

NWLierly said:


> Better hardware doesn't equal a better experience


That may be. I have heard ppl complained about it may not be come with all the in app features like indepth eq that the es100's app has. But plug-and-play wise the es9128 should give better performance. Also native dsd decode, etc.


----------



## subwoof3r

maniac2003 said:


> No issues on my Pixel 3 with Android 10.
> Connected first time.


me neither


----------



## dacari (Sep 6, 2019)

maniac2003 said:


> No issues on my Pixel 3 with Android 10.
> Connected first time.





Slater said:


> Maybe try deleting the App and Bluetooth pairing and setting it both of them back up?



Thank you very much. This morning it seems the phone can detect it, and pair well. Thanks.

UPDATE: I had the reinstall the firmware, my phone was unable to recognize it, I tried a reset without succes, after reflashing the firmware now it works properly.


----------



## megabigeye

Hi all,
People really seem to sing this li'l guy's praises and say it's great "for the price," but that makes me want to know _how good_ and does it punch above its weight.  I'm wondering if anybody has compared this to any more expensive portable DAC/amps?  Specifically, I'm interested in how it fairs against the DragonFly Red, original FiiO X5, FiiO Q5/Q5S, Topping NX4 DSD...  but I'd also be interested to know how it fairs against other "better" DAC/amps, too.  The more specific the comparison, the better!
Or do you know of any reviews with similar comparisons?  Most that I've found only compare it to similarly priced items.

Thanks!


----------



## vurtomatic

Is there a fix for the app not seeing ES100 even though it's paired to the phone and working normally?


----------



## rkw

vurtomatic said:


> Is there a fix for the app not seeing ES100 even though it's paired to the phone and working normally?


Do you mean Device Search doesn't find it? Tap the square Radsone icon at top left, then Device Search in the menu.
The app connection is separate (on Bluetooth Low Energy) from the streaming audio connection. It should normally reconnect automatically but a few times I've had to connect manually.


----------



## Grayven

this started happening to me a while ago...got progressively worse until the unit stopped functioning.
i contacted Radsone, and they sent me a code for a new unit from Amazon. 
i have the new one and it doesnt do this..yet. but i am a bit skeptical about the reliability of the thing now.


----------



## scotvl

Grayven said:


> this started happening to me a while ago...got progressively worse until the unit stopped functioning.
> i contacted Radsone, and they sent me a code for a new unit from Amazon.
> i have the new one and it doesnt do this..yet. but i am a bit skeptical about the reliability of the thing now.


Don't be, every device has failures and they took care of you unlike many "name brands" would.


----------



## Grayven

dont get me wrong..Radsone is great.


----------



## scotvl

Grayven said:


> dont get me wrong..Radsone is great.


Sorry if I implied that but I didn't want to jinx myself by saying that I've used mine for hours a day in a factory and at home for over a year without any problems and so have a few friends and coworkers.


----------



## vurtomatic

rkw said:


> Do you mean Device Search doesn't find it? Tap the square Radsone icon at top left, then Device Search in the menu.
> The app connection is separate (on Bluetooth Low Energy) from the streaming audio connection. It should normally reconnect automatically but a few times I've had to connect manually.



Yes, even doing it manually as you suggested. The app tells me it can't connect. I get a failed to connect message that also says app connection is different from Bluetooth audio connection. 

However the app recognizes the ES100 when it's plugged in for charging.


----------



## Jearly410

The updated buttons are a nice change. They stick out a little more making it easier to blindly press the correct one.


----------



## rkw

vurtomatic said:


> Yes, even doing it manually as you suggested. The app tells me it can't connect. I get a failed to connect message that also says app connection is different from Bluetooth audio connection.
> 
> However the app recognizes the ES100 when it's plugged in for charging.


Try resetting the Bluetooth pairing. Unpair the ES100 and pair it again.


----------



## BuckyOH

Question, can you stream from your phone to the es and then stream from the es to another device like my car or bluetooth headphones?


----------



## subwoof3r

Grayven said:


> this started happening to me a while ago...got progressively worse until the unit stopped functioning.
> i contacted Radsone, and they sent me a code for a new unit from Amazon.
> i have the new one and it doesnt do this..yet. but i am a bit skeptical about the reliability of the thing now.


Just to know, when did you purchased your first unit? (approx)


----------



## JasonCA

If only software updates wouldn't break things life would be great today! Android 9 (or Android Pie) was 2 steps forward where things just worked. Now, Android 10 is 1 step backwards when it comes to the "Developer Options" for Bluetooth settings.

On Android 9, I was able to select the various Playback Qualities for LDAC and you would hear the switch take place. Now under Android 10, I can't select "Optimized for Audio Quality". It reverts back to "Best Effort (Adaptive Bit Rate)" only! 


 

Additionally, it's soooooooo much more finicky to switch out of LDAC into other codec's like SBC or aptX . 

Is anyone experiencing this issue on the newly released Android 10? 

The strange thing with Android 9 was that it would always default to "Best Effort (Adaptive Bit Rate)" as reported by others on here which I agree was annoying. You'd thereafter always have to select "Optimized for Audio Quality" every time you turned on the ES100. Could it be that "Optimized for Audio Quality" never kicked in despite the ability to select it under Android 9? 

Either way, Android 10 is much more finicky. For example, under some circumstances selecting aptX reverts back to SBC. A lot of the selections just don't take hold like they used to. Or, so that's my perception in playing around with it today.

It's a mess now!


----------



## dacari

vurtomatic said:


> Is there a fix for the app not seeing ES100 even though it's paired to the phone and working normally?



In my case it was unable to get paired, I ended to reflahsing the firmware, now it works properly.


----------



## vurtomatic

dacari said:


> In my case it was unable to get paired, I ended to reflahsing the firmware, now it works properly.



I'll have to try that. Unfortunately resetting the ES100 and also removing the Bluetooth pairing didn't work.


----------



## Grayven

subwoof3r said:


> Just to know, when did you purchased your first unit? (approx)


year ago-ish.


----------



## zolom (Sep 6, 2019)

Regarding a new ES100 battery.  What should be the standby time (powered on, connected via bt to the phone, but no music playing,  also connected to ~20 ohm iems), from 100% to ~0% ?

Thanks


----------



## rkw

BuckyOH said:


> Question, can you stream from your phone to the es and then stream from the es to another device like my car or bluetooth headphones?


No. The ES100 is only a Bluetooth receiver, not transmitter.


----------



## rkw (Sep 6, 2019)

JasonCA said:


> Additionally, it's soooooooo much more finicky to switch out of LDAC into other codec's like SBC or aptX


Try turning off LDAC for the ES100 in the phone's regular Bluetooth settings (not in Developer Options).


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

megabigeye said:


> Hi all,
> People really seem to sing this li'l guy's praises and say it's great "for the price," but that makes me want to know _how good_ and does it punch above its weight.  I'm wondering if anybody has compared this to any more expensive portable DAC/amps?  Specifically, I'm interested in how it fairs against the DragonFly Red, original FiiO X5, FiiO Q5/Q5S, Topping NX4 DSD...  but I'd also be interested to know how it fairs against other "better" DAC/amps, too.  The more specific the comparison, the better!
> Or do you know of any reviews with similar comparisons?  Most that I've found only compare it to similarly priced items.
> 
> Thanks!


I have not tried most of the devices you mentioned but the ES100 does share some similarity with the DragonFly Black. Both have very "accessible" sound as opposed to the neutral soundsig typically found on "reference wannabe" devices. The background could be cleaner though.


----------



## megabigeye

WilliamLeonhart said:


> I have not tried most of the devices you mentioned but the ES100 does share some similarity with the DragonFly Black. Both have very "accessible" sound as opposed to the neutral soundsig typically found on "reference wannabe" devices. The background could be cleaner though.


Thanks! That helps! I haven't heard the Black myself, but there are so many impressions of it out there that I feel like I have a handle on its sound. My last DAC/amp was the DFR, which I enjoyed quite a bit, till it broke.

Anybody else with comparisons?


----------



## maniac2003

JasonCA said:


> Now under Android 10, I can't select "Optimized for Audio Quality". It reverts back to "Best Effort (Adaptive Bit Rate)" only!
> Is anyone experiencing this issue on the newly released Android 10?


Yes, happens to me too!


----------



## peter123

megabigeye said:


> Thanks! That helps! I haven't heard the Black myself, but there are so many impressions of it out there that I feel like I have a handle on its sound. My last DAC/amp was the DFR, which I enjoyed quite a bit, till it broke.
> 
> Anybody else with comparisons?



I don't understand what you're looking for but for $99 I'd choose ES100 for Bluetooth and the E1DA ES9038S for USB connection if that helps.


----------



## megabigeye

peter123 said:


> I don't understand what you're looking for but for $99 I'd choose ES100 for Bluetooth and the E1DA ES9038S for USB connection if that helps.


Thanks.  Basically, I'm exploring options for a new portable DAC/amp for use with my Galaxy S9; I used to use the DFR (until it broke), and I'd be pretty happy to get it again, but there are a few things it doesn't quite get right (mostly ergonomics).  The ES100 is the least expensive of the options I'm thinking about, so I'm starting here. I've seen a lot of claims that the ES100 is sonically very good _for the price_, but I wanted to know how it compares to higher-end portables— basically, does it actually punch above it's class.  I'm curious about Bluetooth because I've never tried it, it seems like it could be convenient, but I'm not married to the idea.  It also has a great feature set that's not matched by any of the more expensive options, and that's really appealing.
I've heard of the E1DA, but I thought it wasn't good for mobile use since it draws so much power, so I wasn't really considering it.  Maybe I'll have another look.


----------



## peter123

megabigeye said:


> Thanks.  Basically, I'm exploring options for a new portable DAC/amp for use with my Galaxy S9; I used to use the DFR (until it broke), and I'd be pretty happy to get it again, but there are a few things it doesn't quite get right (mostly ergonomics).  The ES100 is the least expensive of the options I'm thinking about, so I'm starting here. I've seen a lot of claims that the ES100 is sonically very good _for the price_, but I wanted to know how it compares to higher-end portables— basically, does it actually punch above it's class.  I'm curious about Bluetooth because I've never tried it, it seems like it could be convenient, but I'm not married to the idea.  It also has a great feature set that's not matched by any of the more expensive options, and that's really appealing.
> I've heard of the E1DA, but I thought it wasn't good for mobile use since it draws so much power, so I wasn't really considering it.  Maybe I'll have another look.



You're right the E1DA ES9038S is not ideal for portable use (neither is the Dragonfly imo). The next batxh of 9038S will have IEM's mode and soft start so if you're comfortable with a device attached to your phone when out and about it might be an option. 

Personally I like to have my phone free for other purposes so a device like the ES100 is a great solution for me. Especially since I feel that its sound quality is more than good enough to be enjoyable both on the move and in the office. I haven't done a proper comparison with other amp/dac because I don't see the point given their different areas of usage (at least to me). I do have a quite large collection of amp/dac's that could probably be considered portable (you can see them in my profile if it's of interest) and like I said I don't feel that I make much of a compromise in sq to gain a lot in convenience when using the ES100 if that makes sense.


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> Personally I like to have my phone free for other purposes so a device like the ES100 is a great solution for me. Especially since I feel that its sound quality is more than good enough to be enjoyable both on the move and in the office. I haven't done a proper comparison with other amp/dac because I don't see the point given their different areas of usage (at least to me). I do have a quite large collection of amp/dac's that could probably be considered portable (you can see them in my profile if it's of interest) and like I said I don't feel that I make much of a compromise in sq to gain a lot in convenience when using the ES100 if that makes sense.



Well said.


----------



## serwei

There's the new fiio btr5 coming soon.
I'm also wishing someone would invent a TWS pair of 3.5mm inputs  just like the ATH accessory


----------



## peter123

Yeah, there's also the Qudelix-5K coming in a few months. The competition is definitely getting harder....


----------



## Slater

serwei said:


> I'm also wishing someone would invent a TWS pair of 3.5mm inputs  just like the ATH accessory



If I understand you correctly, this is what you want:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...dphone-mods-here.867426/page-25#post-15002280

The only difference is that I made a pair of mmcx -> 2.5mm adapters, and you’re talking about a pair of 3.5mm adapters.


----------



## serwei

Slater said:


> If I understand you correctly, this is what you want:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...dphone-mods-here.867426/page-25#post-15002280
> 
> The only difference is that I made a pair of mmcx -> 2.5mm adapters, and you’re talking about a pair of 3.5mm adapters.


----------



## Marco Angel

peter123 said:


> Yeah, there's also the Qudelix-5K coming in a few months. The competition is definitely getting harder....


Interesting, any date of release of this 5K?


----------



## peter123

Marco Angel said:


> Interesting, any date of release of this 5K?



Estimated release is January/February 2020.

You can read more about it here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-qudelix-5k-thread.914628/#post-15173454


----------



## Alphasoixante

I'm thinking of using the es100 as a USB DAC and connecting it to a headphone amp (such as the Schiit Vali) to have more available power. I would imagine that I would just need a 3.5mm to RCA cable. Is there any reason why this wouldn't work?


----------



## peter123

Alphasoixante said:


> I'm thinking of using the es100 as a USB DAC and connecting it to a headphone amp (such as the Schiit Vali) to have more available power. I would imagine that I would just need a 3.5mm to RCA cable. Is there any reason why this wouldn't work?



That will work fine. You'd need some quite power-hungry headphones to get any advantage from it though.


----------



## Alphasoixante

peter123 said:


> That will work fine. You'd need some quite power-hungry headphones to get any advantage from it though.



According the the ES100 product page, the power from each of the 2 jacks are:

3.5mm Unbalanced: 1.1Vp @ 16Ohm
2.5mm Balanced: 2.2 Vp @ 16Ohm
I don't know what Vp stands for or how it compares to W or mW. Do you happen to know what the ES100's output is, measured in mW?


----------



## motor2110 (Sep 9, 2019)

3.5mm Unbalanced: 1.1Vp @ 16Ohm 75,6mW
2.5mm Balanced: 2.2 Vp @ 16Ohm 302,5mW


R = U / I
P = R * I 2 
))))))))))))))


----------



## Ski22

Does the Earstudio ES100 support bluetooth transmission at all?


----------



## Mouseman

Ski22 said:


> Does the Earstudio ES100 support bluetooth transmission at all?


No. It is a receiver.


----------



## SpartyJoe

I just got an ES100. I’m able to connect it by Bluetooth to my iPhone 8 Plus and hear music through connected headphones, but i can’t get the companion app to connect to the ES100. It finds the ES100 when you search for the device but then it says device connecting and just keeps spinning. I’ve tried power on/off, repairing Bluetooth, everything i can think of. 

Anyone else run into this??


----------



## Broquen

SpartyJoe said:


> I just got an ES100. I’m able to connect it by Bluetooth to my iPhone 8 Plus and hear music through connected headphones, but i can’t get the companion app to connect to the ES100. It finds the ES100 when you search for the device but then it says device connecting and just keeps spinning. I’ve tried power on/off, repairing Bluetooth, everything i can think of.
> 
> Anyone else run into this??



Have you updated firmware recently? Maybe trying to uninstall and installing again... Android user BTW


----------



## progdvd

I apologize if it posted here earlier I just found this thread. 
Does anyone know will there be new version on ES100 soon? I might be interested to buy it. At the monent I'm using very efficient phones (and the ones I'm gonna buy soon) so my $500 Ifi xdsd is a bit overkill and actually not needed anymore. And recently I'm using it through BT anyways (Fiio BTR3 is not for me) 
So xdsd and btr3 are going on sale in order to make room (funds) for ES100 or its successor.


----------



## Slater (Sep 15, 2019)

progdvd said:


> I apologize if it posted here earlier I just found this thread.
> Does anyone know will there be new version on ES100 soon?



With the latest Bluetooth 5.0, all of the latest codecs, and an App that constantly updates the firmware to the latest available version, I guess I question what a new version would really get us?

Have we all just been brainwashed by cell phone manufacturers to expect a “new” and “better” device every 12 months? That’s used as nothing more than a revenue generating scheme demanded by shareholders.


----------



## progdvd

Slater said:


> With the latest Bluetooth 5.0, all of the latest codecs, and an App that constantly updates the firmware to the latest available version, I guess I question what a new version would really get us?
> 
> Have we all just been brainwashed by cell phone manufacturers to expect a “new” and “better” device every 12 months? That’s used as nothing more than a revenue generating scheme demanded by shareholders.



Yes I just saw supposed specs, changes for M11 Pro or "lets sell them same sh.t and take more money" version


----------



## Slater

I have a question for those of you that have problems with the app not seeing the ES100:

Do you own more than 1 ES100 by any chance?


----------



## linkzex

Is there gonna be any lag pairing es100 with a phone with bt 4.1 for youtube videos and such?


----------



## rkw

linkzex said:


> Is there gonna be any lag pairing es100 with a phone with bt 4.1 for youtube videos and such?


Yes, expect some lag. See this: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio-es100.867366/page-322#post-15005011


----------



## audio123

My take on the Radsone HE100, https://audio123reviews.com/2019/09/17/radsone-he100
Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## Obukhov

ES100 + Solar = great pair for summer


----------



## backdrifter

Slater said:


> With the latest Bluetooth 5.0, all of the latest codecs, and an App that constantly updates the firmware to the latest available version, I guess I question what a new version would really get us?
> 
> Have we all just been brainwashed by cell phone manufacturers to expect a “new” and “better” device every 12 months? That’s used as nothing more than a revenue generating scheme demanded by shareholders.


It would be nice to have high res through USB.


----------



## Slater

backdrifter said:


> It would be nice to have high res through USB.



Maybe it does? I’m not really sure, as I don’t use it as a USB DAC. Anyone know the USB resolution specs?


----------



## Lunar Eclipse

16/48 windows 24/48 mac


Slater said:


> Maybe it does? I’m not really sure, as I don’t use it as a USB DAC. Anyone know the USB resolution specs?


----------



## TonySunshine

If earstudio made a bigger unit with more output power(like ifi xdsd or fiio q5s) but with the same feature set as the es100, I would say shutup and take my money


----------



## Marco Angel

I would too


----------



## tracyca

The eq don’t work on my es100 connected to iPad pro


----------



## Slater

tracyca said:


> The eq don’t work on my es100 connected to iPad pro



Did you enable it 1st?


----------



## benoe

I wonder if there will be more firmware updates to ES100? 
Not that it's not ok as it is, but I could imagine some improvements.


----------



## tracyca

Slater said:


> Did you enable it 1st?


Yes


----------



## tracyca

It turns eq on but no sound change. On my s10+ it works great.


----------



## blockchainhero

Just ordered this guy along with a lightning to micro-USB cable and a 2.5mm balanced cable for my Sony headphones. Anyone rock this particular combo, and care to share some thoughts? I also want to use in my car (which doesn’t have Bluetooth) with my iPhone. Thanks!


----------



## Slater

tracyca said:


> It turns eq on but no sound change. On my s10+ it works great.



Are you using one of the premade profiles, or a custom one?


----------



## Slater (Sep 24, 2019)

TheCookieLab said:


> Just ordered this guy along with a lightning to micro-USB cable and a 2.5mm balanced cable for my Sony headphones. Anyone rock this particular combo, and care to share some thoughts? I also want to use in my car (which doesn’t have Bluetooth) with my iPhone. Thanks!



Hmmm, do those usb micro to lightning cables actually work for data? With no “this accessory is not supported” BS? I always thought you had to use the Apple camera connection adapter (or whatever it’s called) to get proper USB connectivity.


----------



## Mr Do (Sep 24, 2019)

smorgar said:


> I'm running my ES100 with Sennheiser HD25, 70ohm. Just upgraded to balanced and i gotta say; WOW.
> 
> But what would happen if i go balanced 2x voltage? I get a warning saying its only used for headphones with 300ohm or more. Can i blow something up? Dont want to risk anything but my finger is itching to press the button....


Any recommendation for a balanced cable to pair my HD25's with theES100. Looking in the $100 price range or less.


----------



## Obukhov (Sep 24, 2019)

Make the es100-2 with multibit 1704 please


----------



## Slater

So I have a question, and I’m hoping for a non-biased answer.

A friend is planning on getting the FiiO BTR5, and I think he’d be happy with the ES100 (only because that’s what I have experience with).

Other than the ES100’s app (which I already told him about), are there any clear advantages of the BTR5 over the ES100? Or some glaring shortcomings with either product?

He said he prefers the sound of the Sabre DAC chips, which is why he’s leaning towards the BTR5.

Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## Mouseman

I know it would make the unit thicker, but I'd like to see a switch to 4.4 balanced. I think it would make the jack more durable, plus the unit would already be thicker if they switch to USB-C. That, and move the balanced jack away from the buttons -- that bugs me every time I use it.


----------



## progdvd

Slater said:


> So I have a question, and I’m hoping for a non-biased answer.
> 
> A friend is planning on getting the FiiO BTR5, and I think he’d be happy with the ES100 (only because that’s what I have experience with).
> 
> ...



IMO there was 2 big drawbacks of fiio btr3, basicly that's why I sold it in favour of ES100. 

1. Noticeable less bass impact on btr3 than ES100 even though LDAC. Now they might have improved the chips on btr5, I didn't test its performance so I cannot really tell. 

2. BT range on btr3 was dreadful. Even with phone in my pocket and btr3 on my shirt belt or even right next to the phone in the pocket I would get cutouts. God forbid if I separated them with my body  very, very bad. I'm not talking about occasional stutters, I'm talking about stutters and cutouts every couple of seconds. I could get uninterrupted signal only if I placed both phone and btr3 on the table with clear line of sight. On ES100 I might get occasional stutter but very rarely. While on ifi xdsd literally never, ifi have implemented stellar BT performance into xdsd, its realy second to none.

Knowing what I know now I would have never bought btr3 then, with its aluminum/metal body. It's just awful for BT connection.


----------



## rkw

Slater said:


> Other than the ES100’s app (which I already told him about), are there any clear advantages of the BTR5 over the ES100?


The BTR5 hasn't started shipping yet (should be in the next month or two). Other than looking at specs, comparisons aren't really possible at this time.


----------



## backdrifter

Slater said:


> So I have a question, and I’m hoping for a non-biased answer.
> 
> A friend is planning on getting the FiiO BTR5, and I think he’d be happy with the ES100 (only because that’s what I have experience with).
> 
> ...


Not to be a broken record, but the ES100 can't do hi-res through USB, which means it can't do hi-res. The BTR5 can.


----------



## Seazer

Would using this in my car be beneficial vs just plugging in my phone with an aux cord? The increased power from the es100 should mean i dont have to increase my stereo's volume as loud, which lowers the noise floor correct? This benefit should outweigh any quality decreaze from using bluetooth over the aux i would guess


----------



## Seazer

backdrifter said:


> Not to be a broken record, but the ES100 can't do hi-res through USB, which means it can't do hi-res. The BTR5 can.


It cant do hi res through usb, meaning it cant do high res through bluetooth either? What do you define as high res? A 16 bit flac? Or are you talking about 24/96 etc high res?


----------



## moisespr123

Seazer said:


> It cant do hi res through usb, meaning it cant do high res through bluetooth either? What do you define as high res? A 16 bit flac? Or are you talking about 24/96 etc high res?



The USB DAC function is limited to just 16-bit/48Khz. Bluetooth itself goes up to 24bit/96Khz when using LDAC.


----------



## tracyca

I tried reinstalling the es100 app and still no eq function on my iPad Pro.


----------



## Slater (Sep 25, 2019)

tracyca said:


> I tried reinstalling the es100 app and still no eq function on my iPad Pro.



Is your app seeing your ES100 OK? In other words, are the slider buttons grayed out?

Also, did you both pair the ES100 with the iPad using the Apple Bluetooth search, but did you *also* use the ‘device search’ function in the app? Because you have to do both.

Finally, I know this is probably common sense, but have you totally rebooted your iPad recently? If not, do that


----------



## tracyca

It’s working now, I didn’t see that I had to pair in the app also.


----------



## tracyca

Slater said:


> Is your app seeing your ES100 OK? In other words, are the slider buttons grayed out?
> 
> Also, did you both pair the ES100 with the iPad using the Apple Bluetooth search, but did you *also* use the ‘device search’ function in the app? Because you have to do both.
> 
> Finally, I know this is probably common sense, but have you totally rebooted your iPad recently? If not, do that


Thank you for the help, it’s working now.


----------



## backdrifter

Seazer said:


> It cant do hi res through usb, meaning it cant do high res through bluetooth either? What do you define as high res? A 16 bit flac? Or are you talking about 24/96 etc high res?


I should have clarified. Subjectively, I say that because it doesn't sound as good as direct through USB, do I don't consider it to have better/higher resolution than a CD, regardless of the bit rate. That's true for my WI-1000X, too. LDAC can't match wired, based on my experience. But beyond that, I saw a Sony engineer talk about what was meant by hi-res through LDAC and I thought his answers were a bit squishy, as I recall. He was saying it sounds just as good to listeners, which as I said, I just don't believe. So there was a dose of opinion in my statement.


----------



## Seazer

Is there going to be a version 2 at some point? I know the btr5 is coming out, but I'm 0/2 on ESS dacs that I like. Isn't there another similar product coming out by someone else that isn't fiio or radsone? I completely forget what it is called


----------



## backdrifter

Seazer said:


> Is there going to be a version 2 at some point? I know the btr5 is coming out, but I'm 0/2 on ESS dacs that I like. Isn't there another similar product coming out by someone else that isn't fiio or radsone? I completely forget what it is called


Maybe you are thinking of the Qudelix 5K.


----------



## Slater

backdrifter said:


> Maybe you are thinking of the Qudelix 5K.



I always forget the exact spelling of that goofy name. Whatever marketing genius came up with that name might want to reconsider their career choice


----------



## Seazer (Sep 25, 2019)

backdrifter said:


> Maybe you are thinking of the Qudelix 5K.


Yes thank you, it's hard to remember the name lmao. It looks sort of like an upgrade to the es100. Unfortunately it still doesn't do DSD. It looks like the BTR5 does do DSD though. The last ESS DAC I had was the Sony PHA 3 with the ESS 9018, and I really didn't like the sound. Hopefully ESS has improved since then with the ES9218p. ESS also needs to figure out the IMD they have in all their DACs


----------



## smorgar

Im wondering what radsone are up to these days. There was supposed to be big news in q4 and i really hope the in-ears wasnt it. If it was, then consider me disappointed. Been waiting for the es200 for ages and I guess I have to look at another dac because time is running out...


----------



## Cevisi

smorgar said:


> Im wondering what radsone are up to these days. There was supposed to be big news in q4 and i really hope the in-ears wasnt it. If it was, then consider me disappointed. Been waiting for the es200 for ages and I guess I have to look at another dac because time is running out...


The guy who invited or engineer the es 100 left radsone and do now his own thing like i heard. He brings now out the so called qudelix k5. Its like the new es 100


----------



## pjyi

Please help me! I'm trying to use es100 through my otg usb cable, but even when I connect them through usb, it would only play music through Bluetooth. Do I need to get a different usb cable?

Here's the one I bought
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01M...n_title#aw-udpv3-customer-reviews_feature_div


----------



## Seazer

We are going to need a head 2 head between the Qudelix 5K and the BTR5 when they come out for sure


----------



## backdrifter

pjyi said:


> Please help me! I'm trying to use es100 through my otg usb cable, but even when I connect them through usb, it would only play music through Bluetooth. Do I need to get a different usb cable?
> 
> Here's the one I bought
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01M...n_title#aw-udpv3-customer-reviews_feature_div


On my Galaxy S9, I am only able to force a USB connection by turning off my Bluetooth. This seems to be caused by my phone and not the Es100, based on my research. Have you tried that?


----------



## pjyi (Sep 26, 2019)

backdrifter said:


> On my Galaxy S9, I am only able to force a USB connection by turning off my Bluetooth. This seems to be caused by my phone and not the Es100, based on my research. Have you tried that?


I have  but it didn't work for me... Thank you though!

Edit: I tried again and it worked this time! Thanks!!


----------



## backdrifter

pjyi said:


> I have  but it didn't work for me... Thank you though!
> 
> Edit: I tried again and it worked this time! Thanks!!


Great! Yeah, you can try playing with the sequencing of connecting and turning things on, but for me, that's what worked.


----------



## criesaboutelves

Welp.  I think my iPhone's finally given up on recognizing the ES100 over USB at all and just throws me a "this accessory is not supported" message.  (It used to just do the thing where it keeps rebooting when the audio is paused, then the past few days it would take several reboots and/or unplugging the device and plugging it back in.  Same story for my iPad.  My laptop seems to recognize it just fine, though.  I would suspect the latest iOS update, if it hadn't let me get through about an hour of music this morning before the playlist ended, the ES100 rebooted, and it could not be persuaded to connect again.)


----------



## Slater

criesaboutelves said:


> Welp.  I think my iPhone's finally given up on recognizing the ES100 over USB at all and just throws me a "this accessory is not supported" message.  (It used to just do the thing where it keeps rebooting when the audio is paused, then the past few days it would take several reboots and/or unplugging the device and plugging it back in.  Same story for my iPad.  My laptop seems to recognize it just fine, though.  I would suspect the latest iOS update, if it hadn't let me get through about an hour of music this morning before the playlist ended, the ES100 rebooted, and it could not be persuaded to connect again.)



Sounds like they didn’t pay the Apple tax!


----------



## tracyca

Just got out of a meeting for work, and now lounging listening to es100 and my green Andromeda from my iPad Pro streaming Spotify. It sound Amazing! Bluetooth has came a long way.


----------



## monsieurfromag3 (Sep 26, 2019)

tracyca said:


> Just got out of a meeting for work, and now lounging listening to es100 and my green Andromeda from my iPad Pro streaming Spotify. It sound Amazing! Bluetooth has came a long way.


Indeed it has! Makes you wonder - wasn’t it a lack of ambition all along? It seems engineering in the field of Bluetooth audio always exclusively focused on convenience. Sound quality? Hey, it’s Bluetooth! It’s good enough - but mostly, it’s convenient! Blergh. Turns  out competent implementation on the decoding and amp side does wonders - who’d have thought?


----------



## criesaboutelves

Slater said:


> Sounds like they didn’t pay the Apple tax!



I wouldn't be surprised if that's what's up.  I won't be too sorely grieved to switch mobile operating systems when this phone dies.  If nothing else, it'll let me drop one adapter from the chain.


----------



## radsone (Sep 26, 2019)

criesaboutelves said:


> Welp.  I think my iPhone's finally given up on recognizing the ES100 over USB at all and just throws me a "this accessory is not supported" message.  (It used to just do the thing where it keeps rebooting when the audio is paused, then the past few days it would take several reboots and/or unplugging the device and plugging it back in.  Same story for my iPad.  My laptop seems to recognize it just fine, though.  I would suspect the latest iOS update, if it hadn't let me get through about an hour of music this morning before the playlist ended, the ES100 rebooted, and it could not be persuaded to connect again.)


Hi, I'm sorry to hear that. ES100 connection(both Bluetooth and USB using Apple Camera connection kit) is fine in the iPhones we have with iOS13.1. I'll send a pm to you regarding the issue.


----------



## backdrifter

I haven't used the ES100 much with my PC, but I did some comparisons this morning and I notice that, when used as a USB DAC, the ES100 sounds better from my phone (Galaxy S9, UAPP bit-perfect) than through my laptop (Yoga, Foobar 2000). I could see where the PC might cause more noise, but this seems to be a general difference in SQ. It's a significant difference to my ears. Does anyone have a hypothesis about this? Thanks.


----------



## BobSmith8901 (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm interested in the ES100 but had a general question about the ES100 and the older Bluetooth versions.

I have a couple of PCs with Bluetooth 3 and 4, respectively, and a DAP with 4.1.

I was wondering about the sound using the ES100 with these older versions versus the latest smartphone codecs, 5.1, LDAC, etc., codecs that I understand really improve the sound to almost wired standards. Currently my only Bluetooth gear is a set of Philips SHB7000 headphones. While they are OK for what they are, they have a sort of whining hi-frequency sound that is quite noticeable when they make the Bluetooth connection and it continues when listening to music. You can kind of hear it underlying everything while the connection is active. I was hoping the ES100 might not have this issue when, say, it's used as the Bluetooth receiver with a set of regular headphones. Again, in an older Bluetooth 3 or 4 setting. Any comments appreciated.


----------



## Mouseman

BobSmith8901 said:


> I'm interested in the ES100 but had a general question about the ES100 and the older Bluetooth versions.
> 
> I have a couple of PCs with Bluetooth 3 and 4, respectively, and a DAP with 4.1.
> 
> I was wondering about the sound using the ES100 with these older versions versus the latest smartphone codecs, 5.1, LDAC, etc., codecs that I unserstand really improve the sound to almost wired standards. Currently my only Bluetooth gear is a set of Philips SHB7000 headphones. While they are OK for what they are, they have a sort of whining hi-frequency sound that is quite noticeable when they make the Bluetooth connection and it continues when listening to music. You can kind of hear it underlying everything while the connection is active. I was hoping the ES100 might not have this issue when, say, it's used as the Bluetooth receiver with a set of regular headphones. Again, in an older Bluetooth 3 or 4 setting. Any comments appreciated.


The background noise kind of depends on what headphones/IEMs you're using. I don't have any that are sensitive enough to pick up any noise, you typically need some really sensitive ones like Andros.

The version of bluetooth probably has less impact than what codec it supports, although I can't say for sure about BT3 -- that's pretty old. From what I've read here, BT5 isn't superior for sound to BT4, it upgrades other aspects. But I'm not an expert on that. 

The ES100 has support for a lot of codecs (LDAC, aptX-HD, AAC, aptX, SBC), and IMHO, AAC and SBC are pretty good. Your older equipment may or may not support LDAC or APT-X, but you may not even notice a difference. I know some people do, I can notice the difference between SBC and others, but it's not like you're listening with two cans and string. The only thing I'd watch out for is if you're using the ES100 for gaming or watching videos -- the older equipment is probably going to have some lag, more with the older gear. You could always get a USB BT adapter for the PCs -- that might make things better if there is lag or sound degradation. The DAP (which one do you have?) would probably be OK, but again it depends on the codecs it supports. I have some gear with BT4.x and the ES100 works fine with them.


----------



## rkw

backdrifter said:


> I haven't used the ES100 much with my PC, but I did some comparisons this morning and I notice that, when used as a USB DAC, the ES100 sounds better from my phone (Galaxy S9, UAPP bit-perfect) than through my laptop (Yoga, Foobar 2000). I could see where the PC might cause more noise, but this seems to be a general difference in SQ. It's a significant difference to my ears. Does anyone have a hypothesis about this? Thanks.


Are you playing bit perfect from the PC (through ASIO or WASAPI driver)?


----------



## backdrifter

rkw said:


> Are you playing bit perfect from the PC (through ASIO or WASAPI driver)?


No. I wasn't aware of that issue. Thanks for bringing it up!


----------



## rkw

backdrifter said:


> No. I wasn't aware of that issue. Thanks for bringing it up!


For Foobar 2000, see this: https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.com/digital/pc-software/foobar-2000-for-dummies/


----------



## backdrifter

rkw said:


> For Foobar 2000, see this: https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.com/digital/pc-software/foobar-2000-for-dummies/


Will do! Thanks!


----------



## serwei (Sep 27, 2019)

Hi hi, the whining sound comes from the Bluetooth chipset used in your headphones. It was prevalent in many headphones around the same age. Iirc it's because the BT channel stays open. One of my headphones had a firmware to fix it, so you see it's tied to the specific product.

For transmitting, ie PC, go for a cheap bt5 dongle upgrade, about $15? If you have already bt4, search for the Intel APTX drivers (dell and HP have one each iirc) to install => while the DRIVER is not compatible, the APTX add on is, and will work with your real BT driver (of cos Windows only).

(Sorry! es100 doesn't transmit, I keep forgetting)
If you crave Ldac to output to your headphones and have a compatible transmitter (eg Sony or Android 8 phone). I use es100 to output to my Bluedio Vinyl Plus, bypassing its own bt4.1. Sounds much better because es100 has a higher amp.




BobSmith8901 said:


> I'm interested in the ES100 but had a general question about the ES100 and the older Bluetooth versions.
> 
> I have a couple of PCs with Bluetooth 3 and 4, respectively, and a DAP with 4.1.
> 
> I was wondering about the sound using the ES100 with these older versions versus the latest smartphone codecs, 5.1, LDAC, etc., codecs that I unserstand really improve the sound to almost wired standards. Currently my only Bluetooth gear is a set of Philips SHB7000 headphones. While they are OK for what they are, they have a sort of whining hi-frequency sound that is quite noticeable when they make the Bluetooth connection and it continues when listening to music. You can kind of hear it underlying everything while the connection is active. I was hoping the ES100 might not have this issue when, say, it's used as the Bluetooth receiver with a set of regular headphones. Again, in an older Bluetooth 3 or 4 setting. Any comments appreciated.


----------



## BobSmith8901

Mouseman said:


> The background noise kind of depends on what headphones/IEMs you're using. I don't have any that are sensitive enough to pick up any noise, you typically need some really sensitive ones like Andros.
> 
> The version of bluetooth probably has less impact than what codec it supports, although I can't say for sure about BT3 -- that's pretty old. From what I've read here, BT5 isn't superior for sound to BT4, it upgrades other aspects. But I'm not an expert on that.
> 
> The ES100 has support for a lot of codecs (LDAC, aptX-HD, AAC, aptX, SBC), and IMHO, AAC and SBC are pretty good. Your older equipment may or may not support LDAC or APT-X, but you may not even notice a difference. I know some people do, I can notice the difference between SBC and others, but it's not like you're listening with two cans and string. The only thing I'd watch out for is if you're using the ES100 for gaming or watching videos -- the older equipment is probably going to have some lag, more with the older gear. You could always get a USB BT adapter for the PCs -- that might make things better if there is lag or sound degradation. The DAP (which one do you have?) would probably be OK, but again it depends on the codecs it supports. I have some gear with BT4.x and the ES100 works fine with them.



Thanks very much for your advice and info. I have the FiiO X5III which has Bluetooth V4.0，aptX supported. 

I'd never thought of getting an adapter for the PC with the latest Bluetooth and codecs and one would certainly be an improvement over the stock motherboard BT that's getting long in the tooth. Thanks again.


----------



## BobSmith8901

serwei said:


> Hi hi, the whining sound comes from the Bluetooth chipset used in your headphones. It was prevalent in many headphones around the same age. Iirc it's because the BT channel stays open. One of my headphones had a firmware to fix it, so you see it's tied to the specific product.
> 
> For transmitting, ie PC, go for a cheap bt5 dongle upgrade, about $15? If you have already bt4, search for the Intel APTX drivers (dell and HP have one each iirc) to install => while the DRIVER is not compatible, the APTX add on is, and will work with your real BT driver (of cos Windows only).
> 
> ...



Great info and glad that the noise issue should be a thing of the past as far as the ES100 is concerned. Thanks!


----------



## AJCxZ0

Replying to Mouseman but responding to BobSmith8901. See Radson's papers, EarStudio: State-of-the-art Bluetooth Receiver and EarStudio: Performance Evaluation for lots of detail. Notwithstanding any of the details addresses in these...



Mouseman said:


> The background noise kind of depends on what headphones/IEMs you're using.



Right. Hiss should not be feature of the noise floor from the BT version or codec unless you have low impedance and high sensitivity gear.



> The version of Bluetooth supported by your device probably has less impact than what codec it supports, although I can't say for sure about BT3 -- that's pretty old. From what I've read here, BT5 isn't superior for sound to BT4, it upgrades other aspects. But I'm not an expert on that.



Right again. The A2DP profile SBC codec can sound great since you're getting (up to) 320 kbps 16 bit 48 kHz, i.e. better-than-CD and "HD Audio" sticker quality has been in the Bluetooth spec since 1.3. Similarly for the AAC codec with 264 kbps 16 bit 44.1 kHz. The significance of the BT version is principally the things it supports. For audio, the profile and codec tend to be the important details, though of course range can also matter. Right now my old BT 4.0 / SBC Nexus 5 is playing some quite dynamic music in my Thieaudio Phantom and it sounds great.



> The ES100 has support for a lot of codecs (LDAC, aptX-HD, AAC, aptX, SBC), and IMHO, AAC and SBC are pretty good. Your older equipment may or may not support LDAC or APT-X, but you may not even notice a difference. I know some people do, I can notice the difference between SBC and others, but it's not like you're listening with two cans and string. The only thing I'd watch out for is if you're using the ES100 for gaming or watching videos -- the older equipment is probably going to have some lag, more with the older gear. You could always get a USB BT adapter for the PCs -- that might make things better if there is lag or sound degradation. The DAP (which one do you have?) would probably be OK, but again it depends on the codecs it supports. I have some gear with BT4.x and the ES100 works fine with them.



I concur with all this (though I can't vouch for Mouseman's hearing claims).

For the ES100 another BT detail to consider is the Bluetooth Basic Rate/Enhanced Data Rate (BR/EDR) or Low Energy (LE) needed to manage the ES100 with the app.


----------



## Mouseman

His hearing is pretty good, although not as great as it was when I was a teenager.


----------



## chinmie

is it just me, but i feel for AAC and SBC, there's a difference in sound between connecting to BT 5.0 and BT 4.0 android devices. it sounds with BT 4.0 devices the sound is a bit more compressed.

no difference when using APTX though


----------



## rkw

chinmie said:


> is it just me, but i feel for AAC and SBC, there's a difference in sound between connecting to BT 5.0 and BT 4.0 android devices.


Nothing changed in the Bluetooth standard between 4 and 5 that affects audio streaming. However, the devices would be using different Bluetooth chipsets (and other hardware changes) that could account for some differences.


----------



## redrol

A little ES100 Porn.  I am absolutely psyched for the successor.


----------



## Chupi383

A quick question for Radsone: Is a parametric EQ still in the works? Or is this something for a successor product? I recall some talk about it, but now it's been since January since the last firmware.

Also, even on USB, audio doesn't seem to sync quite perfectly with videos. I'm guessing this is some unavoidable USB or DSP delay?

---
Apart from that, the ES100 is pretty much perfect in my book. I bought it without realizing just how great a little device it was. I wanted a basic Bluetooth receiver for on-the-go use and decided to buy a nice one after a far cheaper one had proven very disappointing. I didn't really look into what all it could do until after I upgraded my IEMs to Shure SE846s and noticed that they sounded better on the ES100 than anything else I tried connecting them to. I've been through the various settings that make a subtle difference and got them set how I want them. Now I mostly use the app to mess with the EQ, switch outputs, or check in on the battery.


----------



## lgcubana

Radsone, Amazon (U.S.) just dropped the price to *$79.20*
https://www.amazon.com/EarStudio-ES...Unbalanced/dp/B078H4YD2L?ref_=ast_sto_dp&th=1


----------



## Shakey27

lgcubana said:


> Radsone, Amazon (U.S.) just dropped the price to *$79.20*
> https://www.amazon.com/EarStudio-ES...Unbalanced/dp/B078H4YD2L?ref_=ast_sto_dp&th=1



Was JUST about to share this after pulling the trigger.  Worth a shot with such a price drop.  Getting mine tomorrow so one day shipping to boot!!


----------



## jsmiller58

I have seen a few mentions of a next gen ES100...  is there anything to that rumor?  If yes, where are there details?


----------



## Outrager

Shakey27 said:


> Was JUST about to share this after pulling the trigger.  Worth a shot with such a price drop.  Getting mine tomorrow so one day shipping to boot!!


I ordered it last night and had a delivery date of Thursday. Cancelled it this morning and ordered it again with free same day shipping and got it today. Amazon makes no sense.


----------



## timechaser

Using the 2x current - question.

So currently I am running my Oppo PM3 with the ES100 via the balanced connection. It gives an option of using 2x current but warns that this might damage headphones with less than 300ohm impedance. What's this jazz? Apologies for my lack of knowledge.

Any clarification would be much much appreciated.


----------



## Shakey27

Outrager said:


> I ordered it last night and had a delivery date of Thursday. Cancelled it this morning and ordered it again with free same day shipping and got it today. Amazon makes no sense.



Apparently mine might be delayed due to shipment being sent to incorrect UPS carrier facility, so yeah, not always a slam dunk on that front.  No fault of Amazon, though.  Price still at $79.20 as of this morning.


----------



## maniac2003

jsmiller58 said:


> I have seen a few mentions of a next gen ES100...  is there anything to that rumor?  If yes, where are there details?


No, just speculation and wishes.


----------



## AndroidL

Does anyone know if the es100 support line out? (Bypassing the amp and only using it as a DAC) Thanks!


----------



## redrol

EH, I thought it had no actual amp, just the DAC output.  Which can easily be set to line level with the included calculation voltage thingy.


----------



## tracyca

Es100 is unbelievable, I still can’t understand how they made this tiny box sound so perfect. Bluetooth ant no joke and less wires to trip over.


----------



## AndroidL

redrol said:


> EH, I thought it had no actual amp, just the DAC output.  Which can easily be set to line level with the included calculation voltage thingy.


Yeah it definitely has an amp otherwise how would it power headphones... I just wonder if the 3.5mm is only a headphone out or it can be a line out as well. If it is only an headphone out then the signal will be amplified twice if it is connected to an external amp, which would not be ideal for sq.


----------



## jsmiller58

maniac2003 said:


> No, just speculation and wishes.


Thanks - and I'll hope as well!


----------



## Slater

redrol said:


> EH, I thought it had no actual amp, just the DAC output.  Which can easily be set to line level with the included calculation voltage thingy.



Of course it has an amp


----------



## rkw

AndroidL said:


> Does anyone know if the es100 support line out? (Bypassing the amp and only using it as a DAC)


There is no explicit line out mode. The DAC itself (which is inside the integrated DAC+amp chip) probably can't provide enough power for line out anyway. The Radsone website has a *link* to an application note about using the ES100 as a preamplifier. In summary, if you connect the ES100 output to a high impedance input (such as a power amplifier), the ES100 will operate like a preamplifier and you only have to set the output to an appropriate level.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Anecdotally, I think the ES100 works great with portable/transportable amps, at least


----------



## AndroidL

rkw said:


> There is no explicit line out mode. The DAC itself (which is inside the integrated DAC+amp chip) probably can't provide enough power for line out anyway. The Radsone website has a *link* to an application note about using the ES100 as a preamplifier. In summary, if you connect the ES100 output to a high impedance input (such as a power amplifier), the ES100 will operate like a preamplifier and you only have to set the output to an appropriate level.


That is very helpful and thank you! I found that the output mode can automatically changes between preamp and headphones out every time you switch between using an external amp and headphones, that is very convenient. Thanks.


----------



## AndroidL

kukkurovaca said:


> Anecdotally, I think the ES100 works great with portable/transportable amps, at least


That is exactly what I need to hear. Cheers


----------



## arbiter76

Have not had time to check in.  The ES100 is still the bees knees.  How about the HE100s?


----------



## MisterMudd

tracyca said:


> Es100 is unbelievable, I still can’t understand how they made this tiny box sound so perfect. Bluetooth ant no joke and less wires to trip over.


Yep. Been unbelievable for me about 1 year and 1 month. I must admit I covet the hell out of it. Sounds sssooooooo good.


----------



## Cevisi

tracyca said:


> Es100 is unbelievable, I still can’t understand how they made this tiny box sound so perfect. Bluetooth ant no joke and less wires to trip over.


Do you like it better then q5s


----------



## AndroidL

Another question, does the microphone work when it is connected as a USB DAC and acting as an external microphone for computer it is connected to?


----------



## rkw

AndroidL said:


> Another question, does the microphone work when it is connected as a USB DAC and acting as an external microphone for computer it is connected to?


No. ES100 is not a USB microphone device.


----------



## AndroidL

rkw said:


> No. ES100 is not a USB microphone device.


That is good to know. Appreciate the fast answer!


----------



## Chupi383

timechaser said:


> Using the 2x current - question.
> 
> So currently I am running my Oppo PM3 with the ES100 via the balanced connection. It gives an option of using 2x current but warns that this might damage headphones with less than 300ohm impedance. What's this jazz? Apologies for my lack of knowledge.
> 
> Any clarification would be much much appreciated.


I believe it just makes the top volume twice the voltage it is in 1x mode, which would be like +6 dB. In that case the concern is just that if you turn it all the way up, you may blow your headphones if they aren't high impedance. I haven't tried balanced 2x mode myself since I'm driving Shure SE846 with it and -30 dB is about as loud as I want it and -24 is getting into painful territory.



kukkurovaca said:


> Anecdotally, I think the ES100 works great with portable/transportable amps, at least


What does using it with an amp add if you aren't driving speakers or high impedance headphones?


----------



## backdrifter

arbiter76 said:


> Have not had time to check in.  The ES100 is still the bees knees.  How about the HE100s?


I'm enjoying mine a lot. I find it curious that they aren't being talked about more here. There are a couple threads for them if you search. I would say more but I don't want to take this thread off on a tangent.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Chupi383 said:


> What does using it with an amp add if you aren't driving speakers or high impedance headphones?



These IEMs (GT3 Superbass) benefit from an amp, especially when using EQ. Using them just with the ES100 they can sound thin. But they are unusually insensitive for an IEM. (84ohm impedance, 95db. Going by the specs alone, harder to drive than a T50RP.) 

Also, if you like amps that color the sound (which this one does), then you might want that coloration even if you don't actually need the power.


----------



## AndroidL

Ok I got an another weird question... Does the es100 support USB output to another DAC? So it only acts as a Bluetooth receiver and the Bluetooth signal is decoded and then fed digitally to another DAC through USB. Is it possible?


----------



## Chupi383

AndroidL said:


> Ok I got an another weird question... Does the es100 support USB output to another DAC? So it only acts as a Bluetooth receiver and the Bluetooth signal is decoded and then fed digitally to another DAC through USB. Is it possible?


Nope.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

AndroidL said:


> Ok I got an another weird question... Does the es100 support USB output to another DAC? So it only acts as a Bluetooth receiver and the Bluetooth signal is decoded and then fed digitally to another DAC through USB. Is it possible?


It’s possible, yes. I’ve seen a few devices that are actually keyboard/mouse usb hubs that connects to the computer through Bluetooth. But those are expensive and not too practical - you’d hate the latency, I suppose. 

Edit: and no the ES100 doesn’t support this.


----------



## AndroidL

WilliamLeonhart said:


> It’s possible, yes. I’ve seen a few devices that are actually keyboard/mouse usb hubs that connects to the computer through Bluetooth. But those are expensive and not too practical - you’d hate the latency, I suppose.
> 
> Edit: and no the ES100 doesn’t support this.


That is kind of what I expected, though I was hoping there would be some workaround... There are many great desktop DACs but few are bluetooth capable, really wish there are bluetooth receiver only devices that can be connected to other devices via USB.


----------



## Slater (Oct 6, 2019)

AndroidL said:


> That is kind of what I expected, though I was hoping there would be some workaround... There are many great desktop DACs but few are bluetooth capable, really wish there are bluetooth receiver only devices that can be connected to other devices via USB.



How about something like the Topping D50s, DX3 Pro, DX7 Pro, etc?


----------



## jsmiller58

Slater said:


> How about something like the Topping D50s, DX3 Pro, DX7 Pro, etc?


And I think SMSL has a few as well if I recall correctly...


----------



## kukkurovaca

AndroidL said:


> That is kind of what I expected, though I was hoping there would be some workaround... There are many great desktop DACs but few are bluetooth capable, really wish there are bluetooth receiver only devices that can be connected to other devices via USB.



Pretty sure there are devices like this. I'm positive there are with SPDIF outputs, particularly you don't need them to be powered by their own batteries. I don't know about USB offhand, but hard to imagine there aren't.


----------



## rkw

AndroidL said:


> wish there are bluetooth receiver only devices that can be connected to other devices via USB


Shanling M0: http://en.shanling.com/article/108


----------



## AndroidL

Slater said:


> How about something like the Topping D50s, DX3 Pro, DX7 Pro, etc?


Yeah these are indeed bluetooth capable and all support LDAC which is a big plus. What I was kind of referring to is that it is not easy to convert non-bluetooth DACs which there are many, into bluetooth DACs.


----------



## AndroidL

rkw said:


> Shanling M0: http://en.shanling.com/article/108


That's it! Though I do hope there are more non-standalone devices with the bluetooth USB transport


----------



## blockchainhero

davehutch said:


> No problem at all. For info, I'm listening to my Koss KSC-75s today.
> 60ohm, 101dB and it tends to work out at the same SPL, around 105dB SPL. As long as you think of it as a peak output, it makes a bit more sense.



I was also curious about the SPL estimates provided by the app. I compared the values with those produced by my dedicated SPL meter (slow response, C-weighted) and the Radsone consistently estimates ~10 dB over the SPL meter.


----------



## redrich2000

Just got one of these from massdrop. I thnk it sounds very slightly better than the BTR3 but has a number of annoying features. It powers on if you plug it in to charge? It also powers onif you unplug it from charge?
Is that normal?


----------



## rkw

redrich2000 said:


> I thnk it sounds very slightly better than the BTR3 but has a number of annoying features. It powers on if you plug it in to charge? It also powers onif you unplug it from charge?
> Is that normal?


Yes, it is normal and I find it annoying as well. There are some power options in the app (tap on the battery status) but none of them do exactly what I want, which is basic manual power operation with nothing automatic.


----------



## Slater

redrich2000 said:


> Just got one of these from massdrop. I thnk it sounds very slightly better than the BTR3 but has a number of annoying features. It powers on if you plug it in to charge? It also powers onif you unplug it from charge?
> Is that normal?



You can control that behavior in the app.


----------



## Shakey27

How about the welcome/good bye music.  Anyone know if there's a way to lower the volume on that?  Just a liiiittle piercing!!


----------



## grininja (Oct 9, 2019)

@Shakey27 There is a slider just for that in Misc Control > Tone Volume
(_Adjust tone volume level of local playback sounds, including power on/off, connected etc._)


----------



## oneula

seems like the Sony MH755 with it's short cable was made for this thing
Anyone try that combo?


----------



## Ollie the bear

I was wondering Is there on the market any other Bluetooth product that is similar or outperforming the es100 in terms of sound quality but being as portable as it is


----------



## Shakey27

grininja said:


> @Shakey27 There is a slider just for that in Misc Control > Tone Volume
> (_Adjust tone volume level of local playback sounds, including power on/off, connected etc._)



Ahhh, yes.  Knew it had to be something simple.  Enjoying this very much so far.  Ambient sound feature is really cool.  Thank you!


----------



## Slater (Oct 9, 2019)

Ollie the bear said:


> I was wondering Is there on the market any other Bluetooth product that is similar or outperforming the es100 in terms of sound quality but being as portable as it is



Some similar devices would be FiiO BTR3, BTR5, BTR1K, SHANLING UP2, and the upcoming Qudelix 5K.


----------



## paul.tonnenberg

I just unpacked the earstudio es 100. Now I charge the battery for the first time. the led is flashing red and green. How do you recognize when the battery is fully charged?


----------



## Crandall

paul.tonnenberg said:


> I just unpacked the earstudio es 100. Now I charge the battery for the first time. the led is flashing red and green. How do you recognize when the battery is fully charged?


Either in the app, or when it stops switching between red and green and just shows pulsing green.


----------



## jasonb

Any idea what this thing will do at 62ohms on the 3.5mm jack?


----------



## paul.tonnenberg

It will playback music


----------



## rkw

jasonb said:


> Any idea what this thing will do at 62ohms on the 3.5mm jack?


That's low impedance. The ES100 (and most amplifiers) will drive it with more than adequate power.


----------



## jasonb

rkw said:


> That's low impedance. The ES100 (and most amplifiers) will drive it with more than adequate power.



But it's a Q701 I had in mind....


----------



## kukkurovaca

rkw said:


> That's low impedance. The ES100 (and most amplifiers) will drive it with more than adequate power.





jasonb said:


> But it's a Q701 I had in mind....



Even if impedance is low, insensitive headphones may be difficult to drive. I haven't used the Q701 but plugging numbers into a calculator, I'd say that you might be pushing the ES100's single-ended capability, particularly if you want headroom to EQ. For comparison, my GT3 Superbass are a little more sensitive (going by specs) than the Q701 and I find them to sound a little thin using the ES100's single-ended output and EQing.


----------



## jasonb

kukkurovaca said:


> Even if impedance is low, insensitive headphones may be difficult to drive. I haven't used the Q701 but plugging numbers into a calculator, I'd say that you might be pushing the ES100's single-ended capability, particularly if you want headroom to EQ. For comparison, my GT3 Superbass are a little more sensitive (going by specs) than the Q701 and I find them to sound a little thin using the ES100's single-ended output and EQing.



I don't listen very loudly though which is what might make it work for me. A Hidizs Sonata HDII USB-C DAC dongle at half volume gets them loud enough for me and I think they still sound good on it. 

.3 volts and 1.42mw is what it takes to get a Q701 to 90db according to inner fidelity, and I definitely listen at less than 90db.


----------



## kukkurovaca

jasonb said:


> I don't listen very loudly though which is what might make it work for me. A Hidizs Sonata HDII USB-C DAC dongle at half volume gets them loud enough for me and I think they still sound good on it.
> 
> .3 volts and 1.42mw is what it takes to get a Q701 to 90db according to inner fidelity, and I definitely listen at less than 90db.



You may well be fine in that case, particularly if you don't need to EQ.


----------



## jasonb

kukkurovaca said:


> You may well be fine in that case, particularly if you don't need to EQ.



No plan to EQ. I've already done the bass mod on them. If anything I may do a very slight amount of - EQ on the Q701's peaks, but no boosting of anything.


----------



## megabigeye

jasonb said:


> No plan to EQ. I've already done the bass mod on them. If anything I may do a very slight amount of - EQ on the Q701's peaks, but no boosting of anything.


Found this quote earlier in the thread; I think it's from the Indigogo page:


> Q: What is the maximum power output from the 3.5mm jack in milli-watts into 32 ohms headphones? I do not understand what 2x current means.
> 
> A: The 2x current mode is a kind of parallel bridged amplifier mode. EarStudio has two stereo DAC and integrated HP AMP, which means it has 4 output ports available. In the 1x current mode to 3.5mm jack, EarStudio activates only two of them, having the other two remained at idle. In the 2x current mode to 3.5mm jack, all four output ports are activated, being coupled two ports for L-ch, two ports for R-ch.
> 
> Each output port drive voltage up to 3.2 Vpp. Thus, for a 32-ohm unit, we can have 40mW/ch with EarStudio. In the 2x current mode, two output ports are bridged/combined to a single channel, we can get the output impedance lowered by half, and as a result, get the better damping factor and slew rate. Especially for a 16-ohm unit, current saturation degrades the linearity, and the 2x current mode gives us the better performance.


----------



## jasonb

I need to order one from Amazon and try it. If it's not enough I could just return it since Amazon is easy that way.


----------



## kukkurovaca

jasonb said:


> I need to order one from Amazon and try it. If it's not enough I could just return it since Amazon is easy that way.



It's a great little device -- aside from the somewhat flimsy clip. : )


----------



## jasonb

kukkurovaca said:


> It's a great little device -- aside from the somewhat flimsy clip. : )



I would probably Velcro it or something instead anyway.


----------



## kukkurovaca

jasonb said:


> I would probably Velcro it or something instead anyway.



Yep. Here’s mine dual-locked to a Ray Samuels SR-71A


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Anyone know how to get in touch with support for a replacement device? The 3.5mm jack failed yesterday and I can't replace through Amazon as I purchased it in May. Thanks!


----------



## BenF

Sebastien Chiu said:


> Anyone know how to get in touch with support for a replacement device? The 3.5mm jack failed yesterday and I can't replace through Amazon as I purchased it in May. Thanks!


support@radsone.com


----------



## jasonb (Oct 10, 2019)

I just ordered one and I have a Q701 cable I can shorten so I can just attach the ES100 to the Q701 somewhere. Did next day shipping for $14 cause I'm off tomorrow and impatient. So I'll know how this works tomorrow afternoon. I'll probably use aptX HD since I just listen to music through the Google Play Music app. Excited to use my Q701 without wires.

And I think it's going to be plenty powerful enough. I have a cheap $25 Bluetooth receiver (it's called "OT-Adapt) I got years ago for routing music into a motorcycle helmet that is loud enough for my Q701 even at about 60% volume. I'm sure the es100 is many times more powerful than this little piece of junk, and I'm sure it'll sound a lot better as well.


----------



## peter123

jasonb said:


> I don't listen very loudly though which is what might make it work for me. A Hidizs Sonata HDII USB-C DAC dongle at half volume gets them loud enough for me and I think they still sound good on it.
> 
> .3 volts and 1.42mw is what it takes to get a Q701 to 90db according to inner fidelity, and I definitely listen at less than 90db.



I'm trying it out right now and with volume at about 80% on the ES100 and my phone maxed I've got my normal listening level. Might be too little with quietly recorded music.


----------



## jasonb

peter123 said:


> I'm trying it out right now and with volume at about 80% on the ES100 and my phone maxed I've got my normal listening level. Might be too little with quietly recorded music.



With a Q701?


----------



## peter123

jasonb said:


> With a Q701?


Yep


----------



## jasonb (Oct 10, 2019)

peter123 said:


> Yep



How loud do you listen? I'm really expecting it to be plenty. I listen pretty quietly.

According to my radio shack sound level meter I listen at about 80db. It only takes .5mWatt to get a Q701 to 85db.


----------



## peter123

jasonb said:


> How loud do you listen? I'm really expecting it to be plenty. I listen pretty quietly.
> 
> According to my radio shack sound level meter I listen at about 80db. It only takes .5mWatt to get a Q701 to 85db.



I've got no idea but not very loud I believe as I've noticed people very often turn up the volume when they try my stuff. 

The subbass is not as impact ful as with some giga mega powerful amps I usually use them with (mostly the Burson Conductor V2+) but perfectly adequate for background music when working or reading, at least for me.


----------



## jasonb (Oct 10, 2019)

peter123 said:


> I've got no idea but not very loud I believe as I've noticed people very often turn up the volume when they try my stuff.
> 
> The subbass is not as impact ful as with some giga mega powerful amps I usually use them with (mostly the Burson Conductor V2+) but perfectly adequate for background music when working or reading, at least for me.



Gotcha. I'll find out tomorrow I guess, but I think I'll be happy with it. I've been happy with Galaxy Buds and a Bluetooth M50x lately, so I'm not that critical anymore.


----------



## jasonb

So I've only spent about 5 minutes with it so far, but I can say already that it's enough power for my needs and it seems to sound great. Using LDAC but just with Google play music which is 320kbps aac.


----------



## Outrager

Does 2x current mode use noticeably more battery compared to 1x?


----------



## jasonb

It's sounding great with the Q701. I don't listen very loudly though. I've had the volume between -20 and -15db which is about 80-85db. With LDAC it's sounding clear and extremely detailed, and the bass sounds right where it should be. It's not weak or rolled of or anything from a lack of power. I shortened an extra cable I had laying around and attached the ES100 to the Q701 with small pieces of Velcro. It seems to be holding, but I might add a zip-tie or two. It may not look the prettiest, but it works.


----------



## serwei (Oct 12, 2019)

Outrager said:


> Does 2x current mode use noticeably more battery compared to 1x?



Yup, in summary, but only if the headphones need it. On my Ananda I'm usually around -12db volume on 2x mode. This burns about 10-15% batt per hour on average.
If it sounds like a vague answer it's because of many factors involved, so it's a bit qualitative. If the headphones don't suck power, even at 2x the same headphones will draw similar battery, than another less sensitive pair like my Anandas. Hope I make sense.

Adding on, balanced has a 2x mode too, but they state double voltage but it's the same principle as 2x current. So this allows thirstier headphones to drink more. So the part about risk of damage is that you can supply too much power to sensitive headphones at high output. So when trying out 2x, start at low volume.
I feel 2x makes all headphones sound better for fast music, because the drivers are backed up by more power (google on signal leading edge, skew, etc). But sensitive headphones need it less, and risk getting blown.


----------



## Outrager

serwei said:


> Yup, in summary, but only if the headphones need it. On my Ananda I'm usually around -12db volume on 2x mode. [...]


Thanks. That makes sense.


----------



## Chupi383

serwei said:


> Yup, in summary, but only if the headphones need it. On my Ananda I'm usually around -12db volume on 2x mode. This burns about 10-15% batt per hour on average.
> If it sounds like a vague answer it's because of many factors involved, so it's a bit qualitative. If the headphones don't suck power, even at 2x the same headphones will draw similar battery, than another less sensitive pair like my Anandas. Hope I make sense.
> 
> Adding on, balanced has a 2x mode too, but they state double voltage but it's the same principle as 2x current. So this allows thirstier headphones to drink more. So the part about risk of damage is that you can supply too much power to sensitive headphones at high output. So when trying out 2x, start at low volume.
> I feel 2x makes all headphones sound better for fast music, because the drivers are backed up by more power (google on signal leading edge, skew, etc). But sensitive headphones need it less, and risk getting blown.



I understand how 2x mode works in unbalanced mode: there's 2 DACs feeding each channel. But balanced mode necessitates 2 DACs per channel in order to supply a + and - version of the same signal, so unbalanced 1x mode is already using all 4 DAC outputs. Did we ever get any official word on exactly what balanced 2x mode does? Does 1x just cut 6 dB off the top to prevent blowing out sensitive headphones?


----------



## jasonb

This thing sounds great. A great pairing with a bass modded Q701.


----------



## G_T_J

Took the plunge and got one off Amazon instead of buying it from the ridiculous so-called Drop.
I'm very happy so far and going to do extensive comparisons with the BTR3! Happy days


----------



## progdvd

I sold my btr3 as soon as I received ES100. No comparisons there.


----------



## G_T_J

progdvd said:


> I sold my btr3 as soon as I received ES100. No comparisons there.


For me BTR3 is cheap enough to justify keeping them both, at least at this stage...
Plus BTR3 (or whichever proves weaker between the 2) can easily become a permanent component of car's audio system


----------



## Slater (Oct 13, 2019)

Chupi383 said:


> Did we ever get any official word on exactly what balanced 2x mode does?



The app itself explains the “official word”. Balanced 2x doubles the available voltage.


----------



## Chupi383

Slater said:


> The app itself explains the “official word”. Balanced 2x doubles the available voltage.


Yes, but I mean how does this happen? In unbalanced mode, extra current is added by putting another DAC in parallel. But in balanced mode, all I can think they could be doing is pumping more juice out of the same number of DACs.


----------



## jasonb

Chupi383 said:


> Yes, but I mean how does this happen? In unbalanced mode, extra current is added by putting another DAC in parallel. But in balanced mode, all I can think they could be doing is pumping more juice out of the same number of DACs.



Maybe it's bridging the two?


----------



## Slater

Chupi383 said:


> Yes, but I mean how does this happen? In unbalanced mode, extra current is added by putting another DAC in parallel. But in balanced mode, all I can think they could be doing is pumping more juice out of the same number of DACs.



The very last line says that the only difference is the voltage limit. So I read that as there’s a 1.6V voltage limiter that is normally in operation, and when you enable 2x balanced mode they raise and/or remove the voltage limit.

But only the engineers who designed it would know for sure. And it’s my understanding that person has left Radsone and started Qudelix.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

What's everyone's experiences with the RMA process for an ES100? I need to RMA mine and just shot an email.


----------



## jasonb

I've been using my ES100 with my Q701 since Friday. This is pretty great! Sounds awesome, has plenty of power for the low to moderate volume levels I listen at, and its super nice using my Q701 wirelessly. Using with my Pixel 3a, the LDAC codec, and Google Play Music. I'm sure Google Play Music is the bottleneck here, and not the LDAC Bluetooth codec, but everything sounds great to me. I cleaned up the wiring a little bit too, and I think this looks pretty good.


----------



## G_T_J

Yeah, for me the combo ES100 and RE-600 sounds amazing - reminds me of my HD650 signature and overall sonic impact.
It's still great through Spotify Premium (highest quality - 320 ogg) but through UAPP (bit perfect mode) playing my FLACs, the experience extincts to another level! It's something I'd eagerly play to a non-aidiophile to prove them how wrong they are...


----------



## Outpost 31 (Oct 17, 2019)

LTDJ said:


> I tried to listen to this guy in USB DAC mode plugged into macOS. I noticed that whenever there is a gap between tunes or you stop one to change to another there's a clear fade in effect instead of instant full level volume when you start playing again. Does anyone know how I can change this?





LTDJ said:


> It happens in iTunes as well as in youtube. Not always though, there has to be a certain amount of silence between two events, almost as if it went into standby and then resumed with that freaking fade in. It's also not happening with any other output. I'm confused.com.



I bought an ES100 today to use with my laptop, iPhone and iPad, and immediately noticed similar behavior when I connected it to my Windows laptop. I experienced the fade-in effect when skipping songs using Foobar2000, despite the program's fade settings being set to not behave like this at all.

I decided to test playing some songs using VLC, and the fade-in effect wasn't there. Strange. I closed both Foobar and VLC, then reopened VLC and tried skipping through the same songs. Now VLC was exhibiting the fade-in behavior like Foobar2000 was before. What the heck? So I opened Foobar again, and guess what? The fade-in effect was gone.

Completely baffled by all of this, I decided to reboot the laptop and see if maybe that would somehow rectify the problem. Not only did it not, but now, without any programs open, system sounds fade-in when triggered. If I open Foobar2000, system sounds no longer fade in.

I would have suspected that this is some sort of strange Windows issue if not for the posts I've quoted above. This very much seems like a bug or "feature" of the ES100 itself when used as a USB DAC, regardless of whether the computer runs Windows or macOS.

I've looked over the iOS control app for the ES100 and found no evidence of a setting for this behavior.

I should mention, I never experienced anything like this when using the FiiO Q1 MkII DAC/amp that I was using for the past 10 months with the same laptop.

Does anyone have any clue how to solve this problem, or should I just email Radsone about it?

Edit: I should have mentioned, my ES100 is running the latest firmware.


----------



## Slater

Outpost 31 said:


> I bought an ES100 today to use with my laptop, iPhone and iPad, and immediately noticed similar behavior when I connected it to my Windows laptop. I experienced the fade-in effect when skipping songs using Foobar2000, despite the program's fade settings being set to not behave like this at all.
> 
> I decided to test playing some songs using VLC, and the fade-in effect wasn't there. Strange. I closed both Foobar and VLC, then reopened VLC and tried skipping through the same songs. Now VLC was exhibiting the fade-in behavior like Foobar2000 was before. What the heck? So I opened Foobar again, and guess what? The fade-in effect was gone.
> 
> ...



Try setting the following settings (in the app) to off, and then see if the problem goes away:

DCT
Crossfeed

Also disable the HD Jitter Cleaner.


----------



## Crandall

Slater said:


> Try setting the following settings (in the app) to off, and then see if the problem goes away:
> 
> DCT
> Crossfeed
> ...


So, personally, I have had these settings disabled for a while, and I've noticed that when connected via USB to a PC, the first track I play on spotify/foobar will always fade in. After that though, it usually doesn't fade again unless audio over bluetooth from my phone takes over momentarily and then switches back to the USB audio.


----------



## Outpost 31

Slater said:


> Try setting the following settings (in the app) to off, and then see if the problem goes away:
> 
> DCT
> Crossfeed
> ...





Crandall said:


> So, personally, I have had these settings disabled for a while, and I've noticed that when connected via USB to a PC, the first track I play on spotify/foobar will always fade in. After that though, it usually doesn't fade again unless audio over bluetooth from my phone takes over momentarily and then switches back to the USB audio.



Yeah, no change in behavior with those settings off.

I've noticed that if I have no programs open that could be playing audio, and I open a video, the audio on the video will fade in, just like with the music programs. It's clear that this is not an OS or software issue, and is 100% caused by the ES100, and there seems to be no way to change this behavior. I'm kind of surprised so few people have noticed this, but it's safe to assume most people are using the ES100 with their phones and not as a USB DAC for their computer.

I've emailed Radsone about this. Maybe they can confirm this is simply how the ES100 operates and there's no way to change it. Not sure if a firmware in the future could alter it.


----------



## jasonb

I use my ES100 with a Pixel 3a over Bluetooth and use the Google Play Music app and when I skip songs it quickly fades in as well. It doesn't bother me, but it definitely does it.


----------



## Slater

Outpost 31 said:


> Yeah, no change in behavior with those settings off.
> 
> I've noticed that if I have no programs open that could be playing audio, and I open a video, the audio on the video will fade in, just like with the music programs. It's clear that this is not an OS or software issue, and is 100% caused by the ES100, and there seems to be no way to change this behavior. I'm kind of surprised so few people have noticed this, but it's safe to assume most people are using the ES100 with their phones and not as a USB DAC for their computer.
> 
> I've emailed Radsone about this. Maybe they can confirm this is simply how the ES100 operates and there's no way to change it. Not sure if a firmware in the future could alter it.





jasonb said:


> I use my ES100 with a Pixel 3a over Bluetooth and use the Google Play Music app and when I skip songs it quickly fades in as well. It doesn't bother me, but it definitely does it.



I wonder if it’s some behavior that was added to act as an amplifier soft start of sorts. Basically to prevent popping or some other unwanted behavior that some amps/DAPS suffer from.


----------



## moisespr123

USB Audio devices usually go into idle mode if no audio is being played. The Fade In may be due to the ES100 getting out of idle mode.


----------



## stuck limo

Has anyone tried using (chaining) the ES100 USB > DAC? I had the brilliant idea of tethering the ES100 as a wireless, digital source to a portable DAC, but then I realized it probably would not work. But I don't know for sure since I don't have my DAC on hand.


----------



## Chupi383

stuck limo said:


> Has anyone tried using (chaining) the ES100 USB > DAC? I had the brilliant idea of tethering the ES100 as a wireless, digital source to a portable DAC, but then I realized it probably would not work. But I don't know for sure since I don't have my DAC on hand.


It wouldn't work. The ES100 doesn't have a digital output. It can only output balanced or unbalanced analog audio, both of which are directly connected to the DAC outputs with no components in between.


----------



## stuck limo

Chupi383 said:


> It wouldn't work. The ES100 doesn't have a digital output.



That's exactly what I thought. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## paul.tonnenberg

The es100 does not seem to me a wise investment because it can be broken unintentionally.

At some point you will probably unintentionally unlock the audio output. And then ... Murphy's Law ... you accidentally pull the audio jack during audio playback.

In any case, I think it's so great again that as a buyer you are only informed about a side note about this matter ... I think many people do not even use the app, and then they do not even know about this warning audio output lock thing modest.


----------



## waynes world

paul.tonnenberg said:


> At some point you will probably unintentionally unlock the audio output. And then ... Murphy's Law ... you accidentally pull the audio jack during audio playback.



Doing that "_might" _break it (not "_will"_ break it).


----------



## SomeGuyDude

paul.tonnenberg said:


> The es100 does not seem to me a wise investment because it can be broken unintentionally.
> 
> At some point you will probably unintentionally unlock the audio output. And then ... Murphy's Law ... you accidentally pull the audio jack during audio playback.
> 
> In any case, I think it's so great again that as a buyer you are only informed about a side note about this matter ... I think many people do not even use the app, and then they do not even know about this warning audio output lock thing modest.



Bro if you consider anything that can be unintentionally broken an "unwise investment" I'm assuming you live just floating in the middle of the ocean.


----------



## jasonb

waynes world said:


> Doing that "_might" _break it (not "_will"_ break it).



What exactly are we talking about?


----------



## waynes world

jasonb said:


> What exactly are we talking about?



I quoted what I was referring to in my last post.


----------



## jasonb

waynes world said:


> I quoted what I was referring to in my last post.


 
What are we talking about that's going to unintentionally break?


----------



## Slater (Oct 19, 2019)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Bro if you consider anything that can be unintentionally broken an "unwise investment" I'm assuming you live just floating in the middle of the ocean.



I would add that smart phones are also an unwise investment (along with the ES100). Because I could accidentally drop my phone and crack the screen, or sit on it when it’s in my back pocket and unintentionally bend it, or unintentionally drop it in the toilet.

j/k


----------



## chinmie

paul.tonnenberg said:


> The es100 does not seem to me a wise investment because it can be broken unintentionally.
> 
> At some point you will probably unintentionally unlock the audio output. And then ... Murphy's Law ... you accidentally pull the audio jack during audio playback.
> 
> In any case, I think it's so great again that as a buyer you are only informed about a side note about this matter ... I think many people do not even use the app, and then they do not even know about this warning audio output lock thing modest.



i cracked the body of my ES100 just days after purchasing, because i put it in my pants pocket and accidentally bumped the kitchen table. that's the indiegogo era purchase unit (so i experienced that great jump of improvement on the app) . I've took this everywhere, even took this to some rough places. still looks and functions perfectly till today. so i think it's a great and wise investment for me


----------



## rkw

jasonb said:


> What are we talking about that's going to unintentionally break?


Unplugging the headphone while audio is playing can potentially damage the ES100.

That's what @paul.tonnenberg was talking about, and I agree with him. Unplugging the headphone is a "normal" activity and it shouldn't cause damage (it won't with most products such as a phone). A consumer can easily forget that the ES100 is different. Therefore I feel this is a design flaw.


----------



## jasonb

rkw said:


> Unplugging the headphone while audio is playing can potentially damage the ES100.
> 
> That's what @paul.tonnenberg was talking about, and I agree with him. Unplugging the headphone is a "normal" activity and it shouldn't cause damage (it won't with most products such as a phone). A consumer can easily forget that the ES100 is different. Therefore I feel this is a design flaw.



That's what I thought he was saying. Does seem like a design flaw, but the way I use mine it should never be a problem.


----------



## jasonb (Oct 20, 2019)

This thing with a bass modded Q701 with a tiny bit of EQ sounds really good. I've had this just over a week now. I took out a little 2k and 8k to bring down the peaks just a little and that helps. With the bass mod there is plenty of well extended bass. For my desired volume level this little thing has plenty of power. My average volume is somewhere around the -20db mark so there is plenty of headroom left. -20 is right at the 80db mark, which is only .126mW of power.

I'm very happy with this setup.


----------



## Chupi383

rkw said:


> Unplugging the headphone is a "normal" activity and it shouldn't cause damage (it won't with most products such as a phone). A consumer can easily forget that the ES100 is different. Therefore I feel this is a design flaw.


I would tend to agree, but reading about the DualDrive design it sounds like any fix for this would affect sound quality, get rid of the 2x power option, or require twice as many DACs. As is, the DACs are connected directly to both the balanced and single-ended jacks with no components in between. Plugging in a single-ended plug shorts the dual DAC outputs together; in single-ended mode this just combines the signals but in balanced mode it's equivalent to a zero ohm load.


----------



## jsmiller58

rkw said:


> Unplugging the headphone while audio is playing can potentially damage the ES100.
> 
> That's what @paul.tonnenberg was talking about, and I agree with him. Unplugging the headphone is a "normal" activity and it shouldn't cause damage (it won't with most products such as a phone). A consumer can easily forget that the ES100 is different. Therefore I feel this is a design flaw.



It is unfortunate.  For me I have long ago gotten into the habit of turning off any amps before disconnecting headphones or IEMs so I feel safe with my ES100 in that regard.


----------



## jasonb

jsmiller58 said:


> It is unfortunate.  For me I have long ago gotten into the habit of turning off any amps before disconnecting headphones or IEMs so I feel safe with my ES100 in that regard.



Mine just stays attached and plugged into my Q701, so not a problem here.


----------



## courierdriver

Just subscribed to this thread.


----------



## subwoof3r

Just to clarify things, each time we want to change connect/disconnect from balanced/unbalanced, with output mode lock enabled, stopping music before connect/disconnect is enough ? or we really need to turn off completely ES100 before doing that?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Is anyone using this li'l fella bluetooth with Tidal HiFi? I'm curious if that's completely pointless because of the conversion. I got a 3mo trial and loving it at the desk rigs but not sure if I should bother keeping it up that high while on cell data.


----------



## Lurk650

subwoof3r said:


> Just to clarify things, each time we want to change connect/disconnect from balanced/unbalanced, with output mode lock enabled, stopping music before connect/disconnect is enough ? or we really need to turn off completely ES100 before doing that?


Just pause the music. IDK why people make this into a bigger deal than it really is.


----------



## moisespr123

SomeGuyDude said:


> Is anyone using this li'l fella bluetooth with Tidal HiFi? I'm curious if that's completely pointless because of the conversion. I got a 3mo trial and loving it at the desk rigs but not sure if I should bother keeping it up that high while on cell data.



I'm using it. I don't notice any quality degradation from using it. If I use it with my phone, I make sure to use LDAC, which has a sample rate of up to 96khz.


----------



## Slater

Lurk650 said:


> Just pause the music. IDK why people make this into a bigger deal than it really is.



It’s a BIG DEAL



If you don’t have any hands


----------



## Cevisi

courierdriver said:


> Just subscribed to this thread.


Welcome to our Sect


----------



## monsieurfromag3

SomeGuyDude said:


> Is anyone using this li'l fella bluetooth with Tidal HiFi? I'm curious if that's completely pointless because of the conversion. I got a 3mo trial and loving it at the desk rigs but not sure if I should bother keeping it up that high while on cell data.


I do too. I’m in over my head here but I believe the ES100 is particularly well-suited to streaming Tidal wirelessly, because its sample rate over BT is a multiple of 44.1. It says so on p.2 of the State-of-the-Art Bluetooth whitepaper. Does this effectively mean it bypasses the Android mixer and its nasty upsampling to 16/48? If so it would be a great way to experience unadulterated FLAC quality, easier than using UAPP or Neutron which are necessary right now with most Android sources to bypass the mixer. Even better than using the ES100 as a USB DAC, where it defaults to 16/48...


----------



## moisespr123

monsieurfromag3 said:


> I do too. I’m in over my head here but I believe the ES100 is particularly well-suited to streaming Tidal wirelessly, because its sample rate over BT is a multiple of 44.1. It says so on p.2 of the State-of-the-Art Bluetooth whitepaper. Does this effectively mean it bypasses the Android mixer and its nasty upsampling to 16/48? If so it would be a great way to experience unadulterated FLAC quality, easier than using UAPP or Neutron which are necessary right now with most Android sources to bypass the mixer. Even better than using the ES100 as a USB DAC, where it defaults to 16/48...



No, it doesn't bypass the Android sampler. You can confirm this via the EarStudio app. When listening in LDAC, it streams at 96khz. You can manually change the sample rate in the Android developer settings.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I mean I honestly DGAF about sample rates or bit-depth because that's a level of placebo I can't even begin to take seriously but since FLAC is 1411kbps and LDAC is somewhere in the 900s I do wonder if I should bother with HiFi since it'll be compressed and potentially introduce artifacts.


----------



## jasonb

Audiosciencereview.Com just reviewed the ES100 with measurements:

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...arstudio-es100-bluetooth-dac-amp-review.9551/


----------



## courierdriver

Cevisi said:


> Welcome to our Sect


Thanks! To be honest, I have read about this device for more than a year and was interested. After seeing a vid on YouTube from Z Reviews, I really felt it would suit my needs. Around the same time, I discovered the Qdelix thread, which I'm also subscribed to because this new product was supposed to enhance on the SQ, power, and battery life compared to the ES100. I decided to buy an ES100 from Amazon. When I received it, I had problems with the sound cutting out and only 1 channel in all the iems I tried (with 2.5 balanced output...because that's all I use and I feel the sound is much better than 3.5 single-ended,  based on my experience with my Fiio Q1MK2). I thought it was defective, so I sent it back for a refund. I posted all this on another thread (I think it was on the KZ thread, but I might be wrong) and a fellow headfier (@Slater ) informed me that I probably didn't use enough force to fully insert my cable plug. So, basically, I'm now kicking myself for sending it back. I've been looking to re buy it, but the price is much higher now on Amazon in Canada, and also on ebay. I have finally found a Canadian seller who I can get it from for under $100  Canadian, but I'm not sure if that price includes shipping and taxes. I've put in a Drop request also (even though I hate dealing with US sellers because of additional currency conversion, shipping costs and my own country's duties/taxes...it usually costs much more in the end). I'm still really interested in this unit though...so much so, that I'm seriously considering deleting all the items in my Aliexpress cart (BLON BL03, Nicehck DB3, 2 SPC balanced cables for each iem, and a 2.5 to 3.5 adapter...all waiting for 11/11 sale)...to be able to afford the ES100 instead. Am I crazy to be considering this?


----------



## Lurk650

@courierdriver you have the MD KP,  from what I've read the BLON is pretty much the same sound sig so kind of redundant. 

Also, the ES100 doesn't require that much force to fully plug in for balanced. Could have been a defective piece indeed. 

I love my ES100, best purchase last year. Just recently sold my ZX300a as I reach for my ES100 much more often.


----------



## jasonb

Lurk650 said:


> I love my ES100, best purchase last year.




I've only had mine 2 weeks, but I'm loving mine as well. A wireless bass modded Q701 with LDAC and a little EQ is awesome. I should have gotten one of these when they first came out.


----------



## courierdriver

Lurk650 said:


> @courierdriver you have the MD KP,  from what I've read the BLON is pretty much the same sound sig so kind of redundant.
> 
> Also, the ES100 doesn't require that much force to fully plug in for balanced. Could have been a defective piece indeed.
> 
> I love my ES100, best purchase last year. Just recently sold my ZX300a as I reach for my ES100 much more often.


Thanks for the info! I agree with your assessment of the BL03, which is why I've been wondering if I really need to spend the extra $ on them, when I already own and like my KPE. As for the ES100, I don't know. I wish it worked right OOTB, and I didn't have to send it back. I don't like to have to try to forcefully make stuff connect...especially with a device like this, which to me feels fragile because it's made mostly of plastic. I guess that's what it all comes down to in the end, for me. I really love the robust build of my Fiio Q1MK2 dac/amp. The SQ is crazy good...so much so that I can't justify spending more than a half months income on a DAP with a high quality balanced output...to achieve the same or MARGINALLY better SQ. Only problem I have with it, is it's a cumbersome stack when connected to my smartphone, especially for portable use; because I need to use a short OTG cable to connect it to my phone, and I need to attach the Fiio to the back of my smartphone case with 3M Dual Lock to make the screen usable. Every 3 months, I need to replace the 3M Dual Lock with new strips on both units, to keep them secured to each other because of dirt and grime getting into the locking grooves. This becomes cumbersome and expensive, with a roll of Dual Lock running me $30+ for a 10 foot order. The other problem is that, while I have this stack connected, I can't use the rear camera on my smartphone because the dac/amp covers it up. So, to sum it all up...what I desperately want and need...is a high powered, low noise, Bluetooth dac/amp with 2.5 balanced output, that I don't need to physically attach to my phone so that I can still have all the functionality of my phone, camera included. The ES100 seems to be that, from all I have read.


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> It’s a BIG DEAL
> 
> 
> 
> If you don’t have any hands


LMAO!


----------



## monsieurfromag3

courierdriver said:


> Thanks for the info! I agree with your assessment of the BL03, which is why I've been wondering if I really need to spend the extra $ on them, when I already own and like my KPE. As for the ES100, I don't know. I wish it worked right OOTB, and I didn't have to send it back. I don't like to have to try to forcefully make stuff connect...especially with a device like this, which to me feels fragile because it's made mostly of plastic. I guess that's what it all comes down to in the end, for me. I really love the robust build of my Fiio Q1MK2 dac/amp. The SQ is crazy good...so much so that I can't justify spending more than a half months income on a DAP with a high quality balanced output...to achieve the same or MARGINALLY better SQ. Only problem I have with it, is it's a cumbersome stack when connected to my smartphone, especially for portable use; because I need to use a short OTG cable to connect it to my phone, and I need to attach the Fiio to the back of my smartphone case with 3M Dual Lock to make the screen usable. Every 3 months, I need to replace the 3M Dual Lock with new strips on both units, to keep them secured to each other because of dirt and grime getting into the locking grooves. This becomes cumbersome and expensive, with a roll of Dual Lock running me $30+ for a 10 foot order. The other problem is that, while I have this stack connected, I can't use the rear camera on my smartphone because the dac/amp covers it up. So, to sum it all up...what I desperately want and need...is a high powered, low noise, Bluetooth dac/amp with 2.5 balanced output, that I don't need to physically attach to my phone so that I can still have all the functionality of my phone, camera included. The ES100 seems to be that, from all I have read.


I so feel you, man.
The stack thing - went there, it was a nightmare. Just not functional in any sense - connection was unreliable, my phone became an unwieldy monster, and with the Q1MkII form factor it’s even worse since it obscures the lens... plus what you write about the 3M expenses, I mean, seriously, stop doing that to yourself 
You have plenty of gear already, so I don’t think your Ali basket will bring as meaningful an upgrade to your listening experience as the ES100 will. It’s seriously transformative! A much better solution than a dedicated DAP with all the shortcomings those have. I have a V30, which is like a great midrange DAP and a fully functional phone rolled into one, and even that elegant solution is often less desirable than using the ES100.


----------



## jsmiller58

monsieurfromag3 said:


> I so feel you, man.
> The stack thing - went there, it was a nightmare. Just not functional in any sense - connection was unreliable, my phone became an unwieldy monster, and with the Q1MkII form factor it’s even worse since it obscures the lens... plus what you write about the 3M expenses, I mean, seriously, stop doing that to yourself
> You have plenty of gear already, so I don’t think your Ali basket will bring as meaningful an upgrade to your listening experience as the ES100 will. It’s seriously transformative! A much better solution than a dedicated DAP with all the shortcomings those have. I have a V30, which is like a great midrange DAP and a fully functional phone rolled into one, and even that elegant solution is often less desirable than using the ES100.


I completely agree...  I also have a v30 and the ES100...  When I am on the go the ES100 use model is much better for me, as I have use of my phone without a cable hanging off it, and when I just want to change tracks, stop/start, or adjust volume I don’t need to reach for a much larger phone.  When I am moderately stationary (like around the house but not at my desk, I use my HiBy R6 Pro DAP...  At my desk Ali have my stationary rig(s)...  My poor LG v30, even with the very much desired audio jack and good built in DAC/amp, gets no attention...  it’s... a phone.


----------



## paul.tonnenberg

There are other reasons why the es100 is a not so good product in my personal opinion:

- The device is made of cheap(est) plastic, which I personally do not care much about. However, I bother the fact that all buttons wobble, also the key-press feedback is rather bad. The device does not gain a flowerpot from the manufacturing quality. In comparison, my good old hidizs ap60 dap is simply made of higher and more precise manufacturing quality. Nevertheless, the ap60 does not cost more money.

- The headphone-jacks are placed unfavorably and therefore the control buttons difficult to reach.

- The increase or decrease in the volume is not always accurate: If you only briefly press the volume rocker, the volume is reduced or increased by 0,5 db ... but if you hang just a little bit longer on the button, then it increases the db number already around 2,5 db to more db. That's not so much precise as I have thought. Adjusting the volume within the app is annoying in long term use.

- Although the app has many features... however, the manufacturer has simply forgotten an very important feature in my personal opinion: an option to determine how many db per volume-rocker click the volume increases/decreases.

- The clip makes the device thicker than it could have been. The optional loop feature is maybe anyway the smarter choice.


----------



## jasonb

paul.tonnenberg said:


> There are other reasons why the es100 is a not so good product in my personal opinion:
> 
> - The device is made of cheap(est) plastic, which I personally do not care much about. However, I bother the fact that all buttons wobble, also the key-press feedback is rather bad. The device does not gain a flowerpot from the manufacturing quality. In comparison, my good old hidizs ap60 dap is simply made of higher and more precise manufacturing quality. Nevertheless, the ap60 does not cost more money.
> 
> ...



I don't share any of these complaints. I have zero issues or complaints with the ES100. It's made of plastic because if it was made of metal the Bluetooth signal wouldn't be able to penetrate a metal case. Metal would also make it heavier. In my usage, the way I'm using it, I have no issues with the headphone jack placement, and have no issues with how the buttons feel. I also am fine with the .5db volume steps, they are small, but if you want to increase the volume by 2db, then you just press it 4 times. 

This is really an awesome little device that I wish I bought a while ago. I'm using with a Q701, and having a wireless Q701 is sweet.


----------



## kukkurovaca

paul.tonnenberg said:


> but if you hang just a little bit longer on the button, then it increases the db number already around 2,5 db to more db.





jasonb said:


> I also am fine with the .5db volume steps, they are small, but if you want to increase the volume by 2db, then you just press it 4 times.



Yeah, the way the volume control works is my single least favorite thing about the ES100. The issue isn't that the steps are small, but that when you press it down, it's not linear/intuitive. The volume change accelerates in a way that makes it hard to get the actual volume you want. (I almost always control the volume from the app rather than the device for this reason -- although also I mostly use the ES100 in conjunction with an amp that has a volume knob, so I don't need to adjust the ES100 volume that often.)


----------



## Slater

I set my phone volume on about 85%, and then set the ES100 where I want the volume at my listening level. Then, if I want to change the volume, I use the phone buttons, which give me a range of about 2 clicks louder and 2 clicks softer.

Much easier than setting the phone at 100% and adjusting the volume at the ES100.


----------



## niron

paul.tonnenberg said:


> There are other reasons why the es100 is a not so good product in my personal opinion:



And yet you decided to stay in the thread - Which rather speaks for itself.

I don't share any of your complaints as well. I just love my ES100 and am using it quite a lot. 
I think it's the best you'd get under $100 (features / SQ) at least at this point.

YMMV


----------



## jasonb

Slater said:


> I set my phone volume on about 85%, and then set the ES100 where I want the volume at my listening level. Then, if I want to change the volume, I use the phone buttons, which give me a range of about 2 clicks louder and 2 clicks softer.
> 
> Much easier than setting the phone at 100% and adjusting the volume at the ES100.



It's supposedly better for SQ to have your phones volume at 100% and adjust at the ES100. Not sure how much of an SQ difference there really is.


----------



## Slater (Oct 25, 2019)

jasonb said:


> It's supposedly better for SQ to have your phones volume at 100% and adjust at the ES100. Not sure how much of an SQ difference there really is.



Yeah, I know, but the difference is literally only a few bits. I’ll take the major increase in usability by having easy volume control, over the (theoretical) trivial increase in a few bits of sound any day.

I can’t tell a difference anyways.


----------



## Broquen

I love my ES100 and don't think plastic is a problem (at least for me), but it is true that the cq is not the best in the city. 
Regarding clip, I thought a lot of times about remove it because I usually carry it in my pocket and always can use some M3 if need to fix it somewhere. 
And I totally agree regarding buttons and volume. The problem with the buttons, as stated many times before, is that the feedback is borderline and they're not enough protruding. 
And all of this is what makes ES100 not perfect. But at the end, I honestly think it's a well rounded product with very high value, and that near everybody would be happy to own one. Audiophile or not.


----------



## kukkurovaca

The ES100 usually sheds its clip naturally after a season or so


----------



## jasonb

Slater said:


> Yeah, I know, but the difference is literally only a few bits. I’ll take the major increase in usability by having easy volume control, over the (theoretical) trivial increase in a few bits of sound any day.
> 
> I can’t tell a difference anyways.



Yea. When I use my Galaxy Buds or my M50x with the FiiO BTA10 Bluetooth adapter I have the volume on the Buds and the BTA10 at Max and adjust the volume using my phone and it sounds fine.


----------



## waynes world

Slater said:


> Yeah, I know, but the difference is literally only a few bits. I’ll take the major increase in usability by having easy volume control, over the (theoretical) trivial increase in a few bits of sound any day.
> 
> I can’t tell a difference anyways.



You must have lead ears!

Just kidding. I do the same thing.


----------



## jasonb (Oct 25, 2019)

So I'm searching the internet and coming up empty. I want to buy a 2.5mm balanced plug to wire my HD650 balanced to try it on the ES100. I have an extra HD650 cable and want to cut it up and wire up a balanced 2.5mm plug on the end. Where do I buy a plug that I can solder or whatever to my wire?

NVM. I guess I'm just looking for 2.5 trrs.


----------



## Mouseman

jasonb said:


> So I'm searching the internet and coming up empty. I want to buy a 2.5mm balanced plug to wire my HD650 balanced to try it on the ES100. I have an extra HD650 cable and want to cut it up and wire up a balanced 2.5mm plug on the end. Where do I buy a plug that I can solder or whatever to my wire?
> 
> NVM. I guess I'm just looking for 2.5 trrs.


You can find relatively inexpensive replacement Senn cables online, that would save you from doing any soldering. I got one for about $25.


----------



## jasonb

Mouseman said:


> You can find relatively inexpensive replacement Senn cables online, that would save you from doing any soldering. I got one for about $25.



I wanted to cut one down short enough to attach the ES100 to the HD650 kind of like I did with my Q701.


----------



## courierdriver

monsieurfromag3 said:


> I so feel you, man.
> The stack thing - went there, it was a nightmare. Just not functional in any sense - connection was unreliable, my phone became an unwieldy monster, and with the Q1MkII form factor it’s even worse since it obscures the lens... plus what you write about the 3M expenses, I mean, seriously, stop doing that to yourself
> You have plenty of gear already, so I don’t think your Ali basket will bring as meaningful an upgrade to your listening experience as the ES100 will. It’s seriously transformative! A much better solution than a dedicated DAP with all the shortcomings those have. I have a V30, which is like a great midrange DAP and a fully functional phone rolled into one, and even that elegant solution is often less desirable than using the ES100.


Thanks for the comment! I'm definitely on the lookout for another ES100 now. I like how the app gives so much control and extra features to this device. Hoping to snag one again within the next week or two. Hopefully, the new unit will not be defective. I'm going with this because of all the great reviews here on headfi and how unique and practical it is; all with the added bonus of high sound quality and an excellent portable solution. I really think you hit the nail on the head my friend, when you said that I already have alot of great gear. I really enjoy all of the iems I currently own and don't really need many more. I WOULD like a better source...but I'm sooo in love with how great my Q1MK2 sounds, it's really hard to justify spending 3-5 times as much on a dedicated DAP. SQ-wise, I'm luvin it! I really dig how great it is to use my Samsung S8+ with its snappy fast Android system and the fact that it has an SD CARD slot up to 256g. I currently have a 32gig card in it (90% full with WMA LOSSLESS files in 1411 mbps, and FLAC files...both types ripped from music I already own on CD). Got a 100 gig card that I haven't even opened/used yet. THAT is the main reason I want a device like this. I want to use the capability of my phone as a music player/server, without sacrificing all of the phone's other abilities, just to obtain excellent SQ.


----------



## monsieurfromag3 (Oct 26, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> Thanks for the comment! I'm definitely on the lookout for another ES100 now. I like how the app gives so much control and extra features to this device. Hoping to snag one again within the next week or two. Hopefully, the new unit will not be defective. I'm going with this because of all the great reviews here on headfi and how unique and practical it is; all with the added bonus of high sound quality and an excellent portable solution. I really think you hit the nail on the head my friend, when you said that I already have alot of great gear. I really enjoy all of the iems I currently own and don't really need many more. I WOULD like a better source...but I'm sooo in love with how great my Q1MK2 sounds, it's really hard to justify spending 3-5 times as much on a dedicated DAP. SQ-wise, I'm luvin it! I really dig how great it is to use my Samsung S8+ with its snappy fast Android system and the fact that it has an SD CARD slot up to 256g. I currently have a 32gig card in it (90% full with WMA LOSSLESS files in 1411 mbps, and FLAC files...both types ripped from music I already own on CD). Got a 100 gig card that I haven't even opened/used yet. THAT is the main reason I want a device like this. I want to use the capability of my phone as a music player/server, without sacrificing all of the phone's other abilities, just to obtain excellent SQ.


So you are the perfect ES100 user, just without an ES100 for now 
Too bad you initially received what I presume to be a defective unit. The jacks themselves are the one sturdy metal thing on this all-plastic enclosure, so odds are next time will work better.


----------



## MisterMudd

paul.tonnenberg said:


> There are other reasons why the es100 is a not so good product in my personal opinion:
> 
> - The device is made of cheap(est) plastic, which I personally do not care much about. However, I bother the fact that all buttons wobble, also the key-press feedback is rather bad. The device does not gain a flowerpot from the manufacturing quality. In comparison, my good old hidizs ap60 dap is simply made of higher and more precise manufacturing quality. Nevertheless, the ap60 does not cost more money.
> 
> ...


To me, it is perfect for what it does. No complaints.


----------



## courierdriver

monsieurfromag3 said:


> So you are the perfect ES100 user, just without an ES100 for now
> Too bad you initially received what I presume to be a defective unit. The jacks themselves are the one sturdy metal thing on this all-plastic enclosure, so odds are next time will work better.


I'm definitely hoping so. I guess one thing I've known since I had to send my defective one back is...I'd definitely be trying another. I never deleted the App. Lol!


----------



## Chupi383

kukkurovaca said:


> The ES100 usually sheds its clip naturally after a season or so


Made me laugh. Mine certainly did, or at least tried to. The little metal loop on the clip that a peg goes through to hold it on broke on one side. I currently have the clip held on with a small ziptie around the whole unit because I like having the clip.


----------



## jasonb

If you take the clip off, there is basiccally no putting it back on, right?


----------



## Cevisi

jasonb said:


> If you take the clip off, there is basiccally no putting it back on, right?


No there isnt


----------



## mhoopes

Mine came off at one point (hinge pin fell out), but I was able to put it back together, and it’s been ok since then. After I put the hinge pin back in, I put a dot of cyanoacrylate on the end of it, and it has stayed put.


----------



## jasonb

Can someone explain the DAC "digital filters" a little bit in depth? What are they all about?


----------



## Crandall

jasonb said:


> Can someone explain the DAC "digital filters" a little bit in depth? What are they all about?


They deal with reducing frequencies above hearing thresholds. Sharp is usually a standard since it represents the audio signal the most accurately. Slow can sometimes suppress 1-2db in the upper treble, and though I can't personally hear the difference, I'm not sure why it's ever used. I leave mine on Sharp.


----------



## jasonb

Crandall said:


> They deal with reducing frequencies above hearing thresholds. Sharp is usually a standard since it represents the audio signal the most accurately. Slow can sometimes suppress 1-2db in the upper treble, and though I can't personally hear the difference, I'm not sure why it's ever used. I leave mine on Sharp.



I've been using the short delay sharp roll off setting.


----------



## dogilainen

jasonb said:


> It's sounding great with the Q701. I don't listen very loudly though. I've had the volume between -20 and -15db which is about 80-85db. With LDAC it's sounding clear and extremely detailed, and the bass sounds right where it should be. It's not weak or rolled of or anything from a lack of power. I shortened an extra cable I had laying around and attached the ES100 to the Q701 with small pieces of Velcro. It seems to be holding, but I might add a zip-tie or two. It may not look the prettiest, but it works.



I presume that cable is DIY? I'm hoping to get my Sennheiser HD598s connected to ES100, but initial (few hours) googling did not turn out too well. I'm still looking for quality 3.5 - 3.5 cable that'd be short enough (10 - 20 cm), and 2.5 -> 3.5 mm adapter that'd would fit Sennheisers (twist lock removed). Or short 2.5 - 3.5 cable, but haven't found that either. Amazon is full of 4$ crap, and I'd like something little classier (AND I live in Europe, which doesn't seem to help).

I think best option would actually be balanced 2.5 - 2.5 mm cable, but TRRS "order" in sennheiser and ES100 seems to differ, and there's even conflicting information about Sennheisers TRRS, so this seems impossible..


----------



## Lurk650

dogilainen said:


> I presume that cable is DIY? I'm hoping to get my Sennheiser HD598s connected to ES100, but initial (few hours) googling did not turn out too well. I'm still looking for quality 3.5 - 3.5 cable that'd be short enough (10 - 20 cm), and 2.5 -> 3.5 mm adapter that'd would fit Sennheisers (twist lock removed). Or short 2.5 - 3.5 cable, but haven't found that either. Amazon is full of 4$ crap, and I'd like something little classier (AND I live in Europe, which doesn't seem to help).
> 
> I think best option would actually be balanced 2.5 - 2.5 mm cable, but TRRS "order" in sennheiser and ES100 seems to differ, and there's even conflicting information about Sennheisers TRRS, so this seems impossible..


NewFantasia HiFi Cable with 2.5mm Trrs Balanced Male for Sennheiser HD598 / HD558 / HD518 / HD598 Cs / HD599 / HD569 / HD579 Headphones and for Astell&Kern AK240 AK380 AK320 onkyo DP-X1 FIIO https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075C9HXW5/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_qNLUDbJ54WG5H


----------



## jasonb

dogilainen said:


> I presume that cable is DIY? I'm hoping to get my Sennheiser HD598s connected to ES100, but initial (few hours) googling did not turn out too well. I'm still looking for quality 3.5 - 3.5 cable that'd be short enough (10 - 20 cm), and 2.5 -> 3.5 mm adapter that'd would fit Sennheisers (twist lock removed). Or short 2.5 - 3.5 cable, but haven't found that either. Amazon is full of 4$ crap, and I'd like something little classier (AND I live in Europe, which doesn't seem to help).
> 
> I think best option would actually be balanced 2.5 - 2.5 mm cable, but TRRS "order" in sennheiser and ES100 seems to differ, and there's even conflicting information about Sennheisers TRRS, so this seems impossible..



Yea, the cable I'm using is just a chopped up and reterminated stock Q701 cable.


----------



## dogilainen

Lurk650 said:


> NewFantasia HiFi Cable with 2.5mm Trrs Balanced Male for Sennheiser HD598



Thank you. I believe this is wired R-R+L+L- to L+R+L-R-. 

I'm going to search for a shorter cable and / or retailer from Europe (25$ p&p fees for that one) for a while, and if nothing can be found, order that cable.


----------



## Levistras

Lurk650 said:


> NewFantasia HiFi Cable with 2.5mm Trrs Balanced Male for Sennheiser HD598 / HD558 / HD518 / HD598 Cs / HD599 / HD569 / HD579 Headphones and for Astell&Kern AK240 AK380 AK320 onkyo DP-X1 FIIO https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075C9HXW5/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_qNLUDbJ54WG5H



That's exactly the cable I use and I love it.  It's a little long for my purposes, so I have coiled up a good chunk of it and tied it with zip ties, that bit stays in my pocket with the ES100.

I had previously soldered my own cables by taking apart the 1/4" plug cable that came with my 598's but over time the plug started losing connection to one channel so I gave up and bought something more reliable.


----------



## audio123

Portable Goodness - Campfire Andromeda + DDHiFi BC50B + Radsone ES100


----------



## dogilainen

Hmm.. I already ordered ES100 and NewFantasia cable for 598s, but got tempting AKG-K702/712 offer a moment ago.. Would ES100 be enough to drive 712s, if I changed my plan and made wireless 712s instead


----------



## jasonb (Nov 1, 2019)

dogilainen said:


> Hmm.. I already ordered ES100 and NewFantasia cable for 598s, but got tempting AKG-K702/712 offer a moment ago.. Would ES100 be enough to drive 712s, if I changed my plan and made wireless 712s instead



As long as you listen below 90db or so I'd say you'll be fine. I use a bass modded Q701 with my ES100 and it works very well, but I listen between 75-85db.


----------



## dogilainen

jasonb said:


> As long as you listen below 90db or so I'd say you'll be fine. I use a bass modded Q701 with my ES100 and it works very well, but I listen between 75-85db.



Thank you, should be well enough for me.

Now I just need to figure out should I buy 701 for 130$ or 712 for 230$.


----------



## jasonb

dogilainen said:


> Thank you, should be well enough for me.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out should I buy 701 for 130$ or 712 for 230$.



Q701 for $130?


----------



## dogilainen

jasonb said:


> Q701 for $130?


No, 

K701 or K702 for just under 130$, K712 for just under 230$.

But since I'm ordering guitar from that same shop anyway, and adding headphones would break the free shipping limit, "real price" for the headphones would be 100$ / 200$


----------



## jasonb

dogilainen said:


> No,
> 
> K701 or K702 for just under 130$, K712 for just under 230$.
> 
> But since I'm ordering guitar from that same shop anyway, and adding headphones would break the free shipping limit, "real price" for the headphones would be 100$ / 200$



I wouldn't do the K701 since the cable isn't replaceable. But the 702 yes.


----------



## dogilainen

jasonb said:


> I wouldn't do the K701 since the cable isn't replaceable. But the 702 yes.


This is way off ES100 now, sorry for that, but I'm still considering K712 over K702. Never heard either, and have no chance of doing so before purchase, but that "3db low-end boost" sounds tempting. Most likely you haven't heard of most of the bands I listen to, but many of them are  "orchestral", powerfull metal music..


----------



## Franklin (Nov 2, 2019)

audio123 said:


> Portable Goodness - Campfire Andromeda + DDHiFi BC50B + Radsone ES100



Any thoughts on es100 sq vs iBasso dx160? I just received my es100, suberb sq compared to my m11. I'm just considering sell the m11 to try some other daps like dx160.


----------



## audio123

Franklin said:


> Any thoughts on es100 sq vs iBasso dx160? I'm just received my es100, suberb sq compared to my m11. I'm just considering sell the m11 to try some other daps like dx160.


The DX160 has superior SQ to both ES100 & M11. Cheers!


----------



## subwoof3r

audio123 said:


> The DX160 has superior SQ to both ES100 & M11. Cheers!


Althought I don't own DX160 (and before make a final judgement on ES100), did you tried to turn off both bluetooth and USB DAC jitters switchs + both DCT and crossfeed off + filter on sharp roll-off and 1x sampling rate ? (this is how I truely enjoy my ES100)


----------



## serwei

Hmm weird. I'd connected to my Note 8 via otg, and the DAC works, but the Radsone app doesn't see it at all. Lol


----------



## Cevisi

Franklin said:


> Any thoughts on es100 sq vs iBasso dx160? I just received my es100, suberb sq compared to my m11. I'm just considering sell the m11 to try some other daps like dx160.


Better then m11 really ?


----------



## Franklin

Cevisi said:


> Better then m11 really ?



I think very close with a little bit advantages... with both of my iems es100 presented a little better tonal balance, instrument separation and more depth on stage. With Oriolus MK2, m11 sounds more mid centric, with less sub bass presence and more smooth treble. The mid-range sounds more metallic to my ears too (more upper mids presence maybe).

With andromeda is no doubt for me, es100 is more cleaner, zero waterfall background noise. With m11 I can enjoy andromeda only with iematch and needs  to deal with some brightness due to output impedance of iematch (with small bore eartips like Sony ep-ex).

So yes, i'm enjoying es100 more than m11 on last days.


----------



## Cevisi

Franklin said:


> I think very close with a little bit advantages... with both of my iems es100 presented a little better tonal balance, instrument separation and more depth on stage. With Oriolus MK2, m11 sounds more mid centric, with less sub bass presence and more smooth treble. The mid-range sounds more metallic to my ears too (more upper mids presence maybe).
> 
> With andromeda is no doubt for me, es100 is more cleaner, zero waterfall background noise. With m11 I can enjoy andromeda only with iematch and needs  to deal with some brightness due to output impedance of iematch (with small bore eartips like Sony ep-ex).
> 
> So yes, i'm enjoying es100 more than m11 on last days.


I had the same feeling whit my q5s and am3d amp

After i listen 1 month to es100 it was impossible for me to go back to es100 it soundet not clean enough

Maybe you are just used to es100


----------



## Franklin (Nov 3, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> I had the same feeling whit my q5s and am3d amp
> 
> After i listen 1 month to es100 it was impossible for me to go back to es100 it soundet not clean enough
> 
> Maybe you are just used to es100



I'm not very used to es100 to be honest, received some days ago. All my thoughts until now are based on a/b direct comparison with m11, volume matched with my minidsp umik-1. My 1st impressions of 2-3 days of use are very positive with es100 and my iems, so decided to do some more controlled a/b comparisons to be sure I'm not a victim of "new toy syndrome".

M11 is a very good dap, don't get me wrong, but es100 impressed me with a compatible sound quality even with much more simple "project".

Edit.: Just realised that you are using thx module on q5s. Probably they are in fact better than m11 and es100 for iems. Sad m11 don't have the module system.


----------



## Cevisi

Franklin said:


> I'm not very used to es100 to be honest, received some days ago. All my thoughts until now are based on a/b direct comparison with m11, volume matched with my minidsp umik-1. My 1st impressions of 2-3 days of use are very positive with es100 and my iems, so decided to do some more controlled a/b comparisons to be sure I'm not a victim of "new toy syndrome".
> 
> M11 is a very good dap, don't get me wrong, but es100 impressed me with a compatible sound quality even with much more simple "project".
> 
> Edit.: Just realised that you are using thx module on q5s. Probably they are in fact better than m11 and es100 for iems. Sad m11 don't have the module system.


I know es100 is godlike. Now lets wait for the new one qudelix 5k


----------



## Ocelitgol

Shameless advertise - ES100 for sale 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/wts-ny-radsone-es100-trn-bt20s-free-iem.917284/


----------



## paul.tonnenberg

In comparison as a sense of practical use: The apple airpods are the best and just unbeatable. And why annoy me with a bulky big headphone, the airpods do it and still sound great with ear cushions. the Airpods with ear cushions do sound even better than the 60 ohm ve monks.

If I just want to listen to music while cooking, going for a walk, or anything else ... why bother with wired nonsense? This is indeed a remnant of a bygone age. Only the very hard and incorrigible purists want to stick to wired headphones today. And, of course, the traditional headphone and amp / dac manufacturers are trying hard to give any flimsy reasons why to go on with the nonsense of bygone days.

In retrospect, I think Apple has done it absolutely right; just completely remove the damn phone jack from its flagship smartphone. In the meantime, other smartphone manufacturers are following suit and are also doing it without the jack socket.


----------



## jsmiller58 (Nov 5, 2019)

paul.tonnenberg said:


> In comparison as a sense of practical use: The apple airpods are the best and just unbeatable. And why annoy me with a bulky big headphone, the airpods do it and still sound great with ear cushions. the Airpods with ear cushions do sound even better than the 60 ohm ve monks.
> 
> If I just want to listen to music while cooking, going for a walk, or anything else ... why bother with wired nonsense? This is indeed a remnant of a bygone age. Only the very hard and incorrigible purists want to stick to wired headphones today. And, of course, the traditional headphone and amp / dac manufacturers are trying hard to give any flimsy reasons why to go on with the nonsense of bygone days.
> 
> In retrospect, I think Apple has done it absolutely right; just completely remove the damn phone jack from its flagship smartphone. In the meantime, other smartphone manufacturers are following suit and are also doing it without the jack socket.


Huh?  Careful, your judgmentalism is showing...


----------



## jasonb (Nov 5, 2019)

paul.tonnenberg said:


> In comparison as a sense of practical use: The apple airpods are the best and just unbeatable. And why annoy me with a bulky big headphone, the airpods do it and still sound great with ear cushions. the Airpods with ear cushions do sound even better than the 60 ohm ve monks.
> 
> If I just want to listen to music while cooking, going for a walk, or anything else ... why bother with wired nonsense? This is indeed a remnant of a bygone age. Only the very hard and incorrigible purists want to stick to wired headphones today. And, of course, the traditional headphone and amp / dac manufacturers are trying hard to give any flimsy reasons why to go on with the nonsense of bygone days.
> 
> In retrospect, I think Apple has done it absolutely right; just completely remove the damn phone jack from its flagship smartphone. In the meantime, other smartphone manufacturers are following suit and are also doing it without the jack socket.



Not to keep this thread derailed, but I agree somewhat. I have gone completely Bluetooth, but one of the ways I did it is with the ES100. I made a short cable and attached an ES100 to my Q701. I also use an M50x with a FiiO BTA10 Bluetooth adapter, and also use Galaxy Buds as well. Bluetooth is convenient and can sound 99% as good as wired in some cases, but I don't agree that all phone manufacturers should stop putting a headphone jack on their phones. It's still a nice option to have.


----------



## p50kombi

to be honest, to compare an airpod with a high end iem is laughable....


----------



## SoundChoice

‘Wires make IEMs sound worse than stock BT Apple buds’ is some +1 topnotch trolling.


----------



## Outpost 31

I've been using the ES100 as a DAC for my Windows laptop, and it's nearly unusable. Pops and clicks galore. I actually searched this thread to see if anyone else had experienced this problem, and sure enough a found several posters mentioning it. However, no solution was ever discussed.

I couldn't figure out the problem. I tried changing USB ports, messing with Windows settings, etc. After searching around online, I came across LatencyMon, and sure enough, this program tells me my USB driver and wireless network driver are the likely causes of this problem. However, I'm already using the latest drivers for both of these pieces of hardware. There isn't much I can do here short of disabling my wifi, which isn't an option at all.

I would occasionally experience pops when using my (now deceased) FiiO Q1 MkII, but that only ever happened during high internet traffic (downloading large files at 50Mbps+ speeds). It's so much worse with the ES100. Not sure what to do here unfortunately.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Outpost 31 said:


> I've been using the ES100 as a DAC for my Windows laptop, and it's nearly unusable. Pops and clicks galore. I actually searched this thread to see if anyone else had experienced this problem, and sure enough a found several posters mentioning it. However, no solution was ever discussed.
> 
> I couldn't figure out the problem. I tried changing USB ports, messing with Windows settings, etc. After searching around online, I came across LatencyMon, and sure enough, this program tells me my USB driver and wireless network driver are the likely causes of this problem. However, I'm already using the latest drivers for both of these pieces of hardware. There isn't much I can do here short of disabling my wifi, which isn't an option at all.
> 
> I would occasionally experience pops when using my (now deceased) FiiO Q1 MkII, but that only ever happened during high internet traffic (downloading large files at 50Mbps+ speeds). It's so much worse with the ES100. Not sure what to do here unfortunately.



Do you have the same issues when using bluetooth to transmit to the ES100? If not, that would probably be my solution, as I am lazy. Alternatively, have you tried adjusting buffer settings in your audio application (assuming it has such settings)?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

p50kombi said:


> to be honest, to compare an airpod with a high end iem is laughable....


SQ yes, the AirPods is a joke. But in terms of ease-of-use, I'd take the AirPods any day over my Mojo + custom IEMs. After all, when I'm at work, even for earbuds, the focus isn't on the music.

That's why "Bluetooth DACs" like the ES100 are the greatest thing right now. I still like the Mojo's sound better, but having the ES100 rest easily in my shirt pocket, enjoying my IEMs AND being able to stand up & walk around any time from 9 to 5 is a nice change from years of using portable DAC/amps.


----------



## radsone

Hi all, we are happy to announce that ES100 MK2 is now available at Amazon.com.

What's New
✔️ Solid Shirt Clip
✔️ Scratch-Resistant Coating
✔️ Clear LED Color
✔️ Better Button Finish
✔️ Enchanting Midnight Blue

>> https://amzn.to/2ZcxkKQ


----------



## duyanh43

radsone said:


> Hi all, we are happy to announce that ES100 MK2 is now available at Amazon.com.
> 
> What's New
> ✔️ Solid Shirt Clip
> ...



Apart from the improved appearances and design, are there any upgrades to the sound quality given the same price?


----------



## radsone

duyanh43 said:


> Apart from the improved appearances and design, are there any upgrades to the sound quality given the same price?


Hi, only the exterior is updated.


----------



## NWLierly

radsone said:


> Hi, only the exterior is updated.



The list (a rather short list) of criticisms were largely about the exterior, so that makes a lot of sense. It is a bit hilarious to hear folks expecting other upgrades on a .2 update


----------



## Lurk650

NWLierly said:


> The list (a rather short list) of criticisms were largely about the exterior, so that makes a lot of sense. It is a bit hilarious to hear folks expecting other upgrades on a .2 update


Esp when the main creator of the ES100 left and is creating the Qudelix 5K. 

I love my ES100 though, eliminated any need for a DAP.


----------



## maniac2003

@radsone Is the v2 only available on Amazon.com or do the other Amazon sites also offer the v2?


----------



## radsone

It's currently available only in Amazon USA but will soon available in other Amazon markets


----------



## subwoof3r

radsone said:


> It's currently available only in Amazon USA but will soon available in other Amazon markets


On other variants of amazon (FR for exemple), how to be sure that we will receive the MK2 version ? by checking new amazon pictures showing "MK2" logo on the new shirt clip?


----------



## redrich2000

When mine get's below 10% battery it sends android notifaction warrning every 60s. Is there any way to change that?


----------



## Rowethren

@radsone Would we be able to get photos of the two versions next to each other?


----------



## G_T_J

radsone said:


> It's currently available only in Amazon USA but will soon available in other Amazon markets



What a shame.... You should have let your customers know about the coming change of the device...
I got an ES100 2 weeks ago from Amazon UK. I would have held myself off for a few weeks if it was to receive a better quality cobstructed unit.


----------



## subwoof3r

G_T_J said:


> What a shame.... You should have let your customers know about the coming change of the device...
> I got an ES100 2 weeks ago from Amazon UK. I would have held myself off for a few weeks if it was to receive a better quality cobstructed unit.


You have 30 days to return your unit since you receive your product on Amazon, so you can still send it back for a refund and wait for the new revised version


----------



## G_T_J

I know but it's not ethical, is it?
I can see I bought it on October 12, so there's still some time left.
Wouldn't it better if I knew it beforehand?

:-/


----------



## redrol

Outpost 31 said:


> I've been using the ES100 as a DAC for my Windows laptop, and it's nearly unusable. Pops and clicks galore. I actually searched this thread to see if anyone else had experienced this problem, and sure enough a found several posters mentioning it. However, no solution was ever discussed.
> 
> I couldn't figure out the problem. I tried changing USB ports, messing with Windows settings, etc. After searching around online, I came across LatencyMon, and sure enough, this program tells me my USB driver and wireless network driver are the likely causes of this problem. However, I'm already using the latest drivers for both of these pieces of hardware. There isn't much I can do here short of disabling my wifi, which isn't an option at all.
> 
> I would occasionally experience pops when using my (now deceased) FiiO Q1 MkII, but that only ever happened during high internet traffic (downloading large files at 50Mbps+ speeds). It's so much worse with the ES100. Not sure what to do here unfortunately.



It's not the ES100.  The solution will vary with the hardware in your PC.  You will need to actually totally disable the wifi adapter to rule it out as a cause.  LatencyMon is a great tool to diagnose this.

Look up C states and speed step for your PC.  These are power saving measures and can cause USB dropouts.


----------



## dogilainen

I know that ES100 can do "multi-point", which must mean that it can connect to two sources / transmitters simultaneously. But has anyone done that "other way around", one source, two ES100s?

I just ordered another headphones (K712), and ES100 to make either them or my old headphones (HD598) wireless. Actually AKGs and ES100 were supposed to arrive today, but postal service has some problems due to snow (it surprises them every year). Now I'm thinking of ordering another ES100, and turn both headphones wireless, so they could be used, simultaneously, when watching movies with missus late at night. All I need is a transmitter that would be able to do that, transmit to two receivers at the same time, right?

This is what I wrote to another audio forum (and yeah, I do not, yet, have 2 ES100s, but most likely will soon have):

--------------------

Hi,

BT transmitter/receiver (w/ Apt-X HD) for old A/V-receiver?

Trying to keep my old workhorses alive for a year or two more, before upgrading the whole system.. I'd like to add Bluetooth, and some advice is needed.
I have:

old plasma TV (Panasonic TX-P50ST50Y) that has HDMI and Optical audio out -> HDMI to AV-Receiver.
Even older Denon AVR-1909 A/V-receiver
Only 2-channel audio at the moment (1 pair of speakers)
2 headphones (Sennheiser HD598 and AKG K-712) 
2 Radsone Earstudio ES100 (that I used to make headphones wireless for listening music I "stream" from my (Apt-X HD / LDAC compatible) mobile phone). Earstudios are attached to headphones with some Velcro and short cable.

Only phone -> headphones (1 at the time) connection is wireless at the moment. Phone is uncapable of transmitting to two receivers simultaneously.

I'd like to be able to 

1) Stream music from my phone to Denon, so I think I'd need Apt-X HD / LDAC compatible Bluetooth receiver for Denon. 

2) Stream TV's sound via Denon to my "wireless" headphones. To both simultaneously if somehow possible. So I think I'd need a Apt-X HD / LDAC compatible Bluetooth transmitter for Denon, and that transmitter would have to be able to connect simultaneously to both ES100 receivers..

3) It'd be a huge plus if Bluetooth receiver had built in decent DAC.

Does a gadget with this kind of functionality, and decent price tag, exist, and if, which one would you suggest? (Anything expensive, lets say more than few hundred, is out of the question, because my upcoming AV-receiver will anyway have BT)

Or does this sound so stupid that I should just save some more dough and buy a new A/V-receiver that could handle everything I'm trying to do here.. I just would not like to buy it this soon (moving to a new house within few years, and I'm going to anyway build a whole new system when I do).

Thanks!

--------------------

Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## radsone

subwoof3r said:


> On other variants of amazon (FR for exemple), how to be sure that we will receive the MK2 version ? by checking new amazon pictures showing "MK2" logo on the new shirt clip?


Amazon listing for countries other than USA automatically changed to MK2. We currently asked Amazon to modify it. We are very sorry for the inconvenience and will let you know when MK2 is available in markets other than USA.


----------



## radsone

Rowethren said:


> @radsone Would we be able to get photos of the two versions next to each other?



Sure, please refer to the image below.


----------



## Lurk650

The update does look very fresh


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Is it still micro USB instead of USB C?


----------



## Slater

radsone said:


> Hi all, we are happy to announce that ES100 MK2 is now available at Amazon.com.
> 
> *What's New
> ✔️ Solid Shirt Clip*



First off, I’d like to say thank you for listening to and responding to customer feedback about some ES100 improvements.

Secondly, are you able to provide a little more information about this? What specifically has changed with regards to the shirt clip? Stronger or different plastic? Reinforcement where the base of the clip is molded into the case? Revised metal spring? Etc?


----------



## Slater (Nov 7, 2019)

C_Lindbergh said:


> Is it still micro USB instead of USB C?






Trapezoid shape confirms micro USB.

Pro tip: I converted both of mine to magnetic charging, so it doesn’t matter to me what plug type it uses


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Slater said:


> Trapezoid shape confirms micro USB.



Holy crap... In 2019


----------



## radsone

Slater said:


> First off, I’d like to say thank you for listening to and responding to customer feedback about some ES100 improvements.
> 
> Secondly, are you able to provide a little more information about this? What specifically has changed with regards to the shirt clip? Stronger or different plastic? Reinforcement where the base of the clip is molded into the case? Revised metal spring? Etc?



The clip is dual-structured so that it's more solid and stable. Please refer to the image below.


----------



## Rowethren

radsone said:


> Sure, please refer to the image below.



Thanks for the photos, the new buttons do look much better. Not sure if it is enough for me to justify buying another whilst my current one is working fine though.


----------



## bbnn

radsone said:


> Hi all, we are happy to announce that ES100 MK2 is now available at Amazon.com.
> 
> What's New
> ✔️ Solid Shirt Clip
> ...



Is the original es100 still going to get fw updates?


----------



## subwoof3r

bbnn said:


> Is the original es100 still going to get fw updates?


The changements are only physical, so I would say of course. yes.


----------



## vurtomatic

redrich2000 said:


> When mine get's below 10% battery it sends android notifaction warrning every 60s. Is there any way to change that?



Yeah that's really irritating.


----------



## jasonb

vurtomatic said:


> Yeah that's really irritating.



On my Pixel I only get notified when it's at 1% remaining.


----------



## bbnn

subwoof3r said:


> The changements are only physical, so I would say of course. yes.



Oh man I'm still holding my breath for PeQ and maybe phone assistant commmand integration from the unit


----------



## kukkurovaca

..


bbnn said:


> Oh man I'm still holding my breath for PeQ and maybe phone assistant commmand integration from the unit



For PEQ in a wireless unit, I think the only announced option so far is the Qudelix 5K


----------



## bbnn

kukkurovaca said:


> ..
> 
> 
> For PEQ in a wireless unit, I think the only announced option so far is the Qudelix 5K



Yep I am aware but I just got the es100 last month and if course I find out the qudelix is.coming out


----------



## vurtomatic

jasonb said:


> On my Pixel I only get notified when it's at 1% remaining.



Interesting! Do you know if that's an Android setting? I'm on Android as well but not Pixel.


----------



## kukkurovaca

bbnn said:


> Yep I am aware but I just got the es100 last month and if course I find out the qudelix is.coming out



Since the Qudelix hasn't even started their crowdfunding campaign yet, it'll be a *while* before it's actually available, so I wouldn't regret picking up the ES100. : )


----------



## jasonb

vurtomatic said:


> Interesting! Do you know if that's an Android setting? I'm on Android as well but not Pixel.



I have no idea. I was listening one day and I knew the battery was getting low, and I was thinking to myself, "when is this low battery warning going to alert me" and it didn't till 1%.


----------



## Raketen (Nov 8, 2019)

kukkurovaca said:


> Since the Qudelix hasn't even started their crowdfunding campaign yet, it'll be a *while* before it's actually available, so I wouldn't regret picking up the ES100. : )



Plus make allowances for maturation of firmware after release,  shouldn't assume it will be polished and have 100% functionality on launch (nor is continued development a given, though can hope with the connection to es100 that practice carries over to the new company).


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> Trapezoid shape confirms micro USB.
> 
> Pro tip: I converted both of mine to magnetic charging, so it doesn’t matter to me what plug type it uses


Personally, I don't care if it's micro USB or USB-C. My Fiio Q1MK2 uses USB micro, and it sounds and works great with both my smartphone and my comp. As long as all the bits are getting through, there's no crackles, pops or hiss...I'm all good!


----------



## ClieOS

I hope an ES120 or even ES200 is well on its way. I like my ES100, but I am carrying BTR5 more and more these days.


----------



## mooncacophony

Hello I'm curious, will the EarStudio ES100 work if you pair it to a DAP w/ bluetooth, for example an xDuoo X3ii or a FiiO M5? Will it's DAC be used instead of the DAP's?


----------



## kukkurovaca

mooncacophony said:


> Hello I'm curious, will the EarStudio ES100 work if you pair it to a DAP w/ bluetooth, for example an xDuoo X3ii or a FiiO M5? Will it's DAC be used instead of the DAP's?



Yes, and yes.


----------



## G_T_J

@radsone any idea when MK2 will become available on Amazon UK?


----------



## davehutch

ClieOS said:


> I hope an ES120 or even ES200 is well on its way. I like my ES100, but I am carrying BTR5 more and more these days.


Can you elaborate? I'm interested in the BTR5 due to the on-unit display and also the higher power output for my Tin HiFi P1s


----------



## ClieOS

davehutch said:


> Can you elaborate? I'm interested in the BTR5 due to the on-unit display and also the higher power output for my Tin HiFi P1s


 
This: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...e-adapter-thread.906655/page-15#post-15281057


----------



## davehutch

ClieOS said:


> This: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...e-adapter-thread.906655/page-15#post-15281057


Great, thanks


----------



## G_T_J

ClieOS said:


> This: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...e-adapter-thread.906655/page-15#post-15281057




Hi ClieOS,

What made me sell my BTR3  in favour of ES100 was the volume setting.
When I was altering the volume of the BTR3 while music playback, there was a degrade in dynamics and pure quality of the sound itself as opposed to ES100 volume control which didn't seem to impact SQ.

Can you tell whether the issue is eliminated in the newer BTR5?


----------



## ClieOS

G_T_J said:


> Can you tell whether the issue is eliminated in the newer BTR5?



There is an high / low gain setting on BTR5, and it certainly has more power than ES100. Can't say I notice any of such issue on BTR5.


----------



## lgcubana

The ES100 has saved yet another IEM that was earmarked for the exit.  My Tin T3s (*with tape mod*) got me into ChiFi and back then I was only connecting directly to my Samsung Note 4.  I found the playback to have a slow escalation, towards being fatiguing.

While I still have to tweak the EQ settings, I was able to walk around with the T3s this morning, without feeling the fatigue that normally sets in.


----------



## Marco Angel

davehutch said:


> Great, thanks


One of the advantages of the es100, is the eq, I could set it and will work even with LDAC. And trough any source I pair with. 
Do you know if in the future the btr5 will have Eq working with ldac? Cause that's a major deal breaker for me...... and I was looking forward for the bigger output vs the es100


----------



## davehutch

Don't know much about it yet. @ClieOS will be the best person to ask. I only use AAC and run the P1s almost flat, apart from sometimes a slight bass boost of 2dB or so. It's the power that I'm think might make the biggest improvement.
My other option is the iFi X-Can which has a lot more power but no eq. That could be the solution for high quality listening in quieter environments for me. Christmas is coming )


----------



## ClieOS

davehutch said:


> Don't know much about it yet. @ClieOS will be the best person to ask. I only use AAC and run the P1s almost flat, apart from sometimes a slight bass boost of 2dB or so. It's the power that I'm think might make the biggest improvement.
> My other option is the iFi X-Can which has a lot more power but no eq. That could be the solution for high quality listening in quieter environments for me. Christmas is coming )



Not to further derail this thread, but FiiO has said that they are working on an EQ that will work for LDAC (and not to forget Qudelix 5K will probably has one as well). Any other BTR5 question can probably be redirected to the BTR5 thread.


----------



## Alphasoixante (Nov 10, 2019)

Marco Angel said:


> One of the advantages of the es100, is the eq, I could set it and will work even with LDAC. And trough any source I pair with.
> Do you know if in the future the btr5 will have Eq working with ldac? Cause that's a major deal breaker for me...... and I was looking forward for the bigger output vs the es100



Can anyone please explain why the BTR5 doesn't allow EQ with LDAC, while the ES100 does?


----------



## rkw

Alphasoixante said:


> Can anyone please explain why the BTR5 won't allow EQ with LDAC?


Please ask in the BTR5 thread, not here.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

davehutch said:


> Don't know much about it yet. @ClieOS will be the best person to ask. I only use AAC and run the P1s almost flat, apart from sometimes a slight bass boost of 2dB or so. It's the power that I'm think might make the biggest improvement.
> My other option is the iFi X-Can which has a lot more power but no eq. That could be the solution for high quality listening in quieter environments for me. Christmas is coming )


Not sure the X-Can will improve on your Fostex A4 amp. I’d rather wait for the Qudelix.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

One quirk and one question.

*Quirk*: I do not understand why plugging in/out makes the ES100 essentially "reboot" and it's really irritating. If I go into work and sit at my desk I'd like to be able to plug the thing in and just have the music keep going. Phones don't do that, why does this?

*Question*: So the "analog volume" setting is on a spectrum, and my gut would say put it at 0.0dB because that should be "flat" but everything about -3.0dB is labeled "overdrive," so what's going on here and should I even care?


----------



## Slater (Nov 11, 2019)

SomeGuyDude said:


> One quirk and one question.
> 
> *Quirk*: I do not understand why plugging in/out makes the ES100 essentially "reboot" and it's really irritating. If I go into work and sit at my desk I'd like to be able to plug the thing in and just have the music keep going. Phones don't do that, why does this?



I have to admit, the power charging is my only real peeve with the ES100. I honestly dread when the battery is low enough where I have to recharge.

It’s like it has a mind of its own whenever I want to simply recharge it. If it’s off when I plug it in to recharge it, it turns on. If I leave it on, it reboots and turns off. If I leave it charging on my nightstand, I wake up and it’s moved itself to my kitchen (j/k).

I just want to plug the dang thing in and have it do a simple recharge of its battery. Like every phone and other rechargeable device on planet Earth. No rebooting, no changing modes, no complicated shenanigans, if it’s off stay off. Just effing recharge.

Is that too much to ask?

I’m sure it’s a matter of me not really understanding the 3 different charging modes, and that perhaps I need to choose one of the other modes. I understand and that some people would use it as a DAC at their desk, and would have it plugged in during use. But to me those are special cases. I’m just frustrated that the default mode has to be so confusing. I would think the default mode would just be a ‘normal’ recharge, like every other device. And for those few that would want it a special way can change it to do so.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Slater said:


> I have to admit, the power charging is my only real peeve with the ES100. I honestly dread when the battery is low enough where I have to recharge.
> 
> It’s like it has a mind of its own whenever I want to simply recharge it. If it’s off when I plug it in to recharge it, it turns on. If I leave it on, it reboots and turns off. If I leave it charging on my nightstand, I wake up and it’s moved itself to my kitchen (j/k).
> 
> ...



Exactly. The most irritating thing is that if you want to just charge it unused you have to plug it in and then turn it off AFTERWARDS. You can't shut it off and toss it on the charger because it'll power on and then pair with your device again which is the most irritating bit of behaviour a device like this could possibly have.


----------



## Slater

SomeGuyDude said:


> Exactly. The most irritating thing is that if you want to just charge it unused you have to plug it in and then turn it off AFTERWARDS. You can't shut it off and toss it on the charger because it'll power on and then pair with your device again which is the most irritating bit of behaviour a device like this could possibly have.



Exactly!!

When I recharge it, I remove the headphone, shut it off, and toss it on the charger.

Why on EARTH would I want it to have it *turn back on* and reconnect to my phone (only now with no headphones attached, and hijacking my Bluetooth connection)?


----------



## dogilainen (Nov 11, 2019)

Got my ES100, and finally found time to try it... and hairpulling started instantly. I have a Android phone (Moto G5S Plus) that supports aptX HD (SBC, AAC, aptX, aptX HD and LDAC), which I'd like to use.

When ES100 is on "default setting", and has SBC, LDAC, AAC, aptX and aptX HD selected, and phone is on "default setting" (use system default selected from "Select Bluetooth audio codec" list), Bluetooth connection is made using aptX.

If I remove aptX from Earstudio app, connection is made using AAC.

If I remove aptX and AAC from Earstudio app, connection is made using SBC.

SBC and LDAC cannot be removed (from Earstudio app).

If I keep all codecs from Earstudio app, and select aptX HD from phone's codec list, it seems to be selected, but when Bluetooth connection is made, phone reverts back to aptX.

Same thing with LDAC, if I select it from phone, connection is still made using aptX.

Any ideas how to get aptX HD (or LDAC) working?

EDIT:

Problem seems to be with my phone. When I go to "Developer options" -> "Select Bluetooth Audio Codec" and select "aptX HD", it is selected, but when I leave "Developer options" menu and go back, phone has gone back to "Use System Selection" instead of aptX HD. This is done with Bluetooth turned off, so ES100 has nothing to do with it.

I just do not understand why aptX HD (or LDAC) is not used as "system selection", when phone and ES100 are capable of that.


----------



## jasonb

dogilainen said:


> Got my ES100, and finally found time to try it... and hairpulling started instantly. I have a Android phone (Moto G5S Plus) that supports aptX HD (SBC, AAC, aptX, aptX HD and LDAC), which I'd like to use.
> 
> When ES100 is on "default setting", and has SBC, LDAC, AAC, aptX and aptX HD selected, and phone is on "default setting" (use system default selected from "Select Bluetooth audio codec" list), Bluetooth connection is made using aptX.
> 
> ...



Does sound like a phone issue. My Pixel supports all the different codecs and defaults to LDAC with the ES100.


----------



## Marco Angel

Im in the same situation, now use to it. Everytime i arrive to my work, im now use to turn it off, and later connect it to my mac to listen there


dogilainen said:


> Got my ES100, and finally found time to try it... and hairpulling started instantly. I have a Android phone (Moto G5S Plus) that supports aptX HD (SBC, AAC, aptX, aptX HD and LDAC), which I'd like to use.
> 
> When ES100 is on "default setting", and has SBC, LDAC, AAC, aptX and aptX HD selected, and phone is on "default setting" (use system default selected from "Select Bluetooth audio codec" list), Bluetooth connection is made using aptX.
> 
> ...


Just select your es100 in the BT paired devices and tell it to prefer the ldac codec.


----------



## rkw

dogilainen said:


> I just do not understand why aptX HD (or LDAC) is not used as "system selection", when phone and ES100 are capable of that.


While the ES100 is connected, in the phone's Bluetooth settings (the list of paired devices, not the Developer Options), open the settings for Radsone EarStudio and there should be a setting for enabling LDAC. This will make LDAC default for the ES100.


----------



## jasonb

rkw said:


> While the ES100 is connected, in the phone's Bluetooth settings (the list of paired devices, not the Developer Options), open the settings for Radsone EarStudio and there should be a setting for enabling LDAC. This will make LDAC default for the ES100.



Should look similar to this:


----------



## SinisterDev

Hello everyone, 
After much frustration with several DAC dongles (Sonata S3 and IBasso DC02) i think i want to just spend a little more and get a proper portable DAC that actually has some real control over the device. My budget is only in the $100 range. Nearly pulled the trigger on the Fiio A5 today, but then I second-guessed myself when i realized that it only connects to devices via a 3.5mm port, which unfortunately are being phased out on so many phones. My S10+ still has one, but they already got rid of it on the Note 10, so the future of 3.5mm ports on mobile are lookin bleak. Then I saw that there's a Es100 Mk2 available on Amazon now and it got me thinking about it again. I know many ppl in this forum have recommended it, and it seems there's some mild design improvements over the original es100 ,but is otherwise basically the same as the original. I checked out the app to control the device today. Looks pretty nice, I like it. But I still have some reservations about it. Not really interested in listening to music via bluetooth. I prefer a wired connection. But I like that the ES100 has the option of both wired and wireless. Just wondering if there's any other good suggestions out there? Preferably something with its own power source like the Fiio A5 or ES100. Im thinking going with something that has a USB C connection would be better for future proofing.  Also the media players i use on my phone support usb DACs, so overall its probably the best choice.

Im wondering how big a difference there would be between the ES100 mk2 that supports 24/192  and other similarly priced DACs that offer a 32/384 option.


----------



## kukkurovaca

SinisterDev said:


> Then I saw that there's a Es100 Mk2 available on Amazon now and it got me thinking about it again. I know many ppl in this forum have recommended it, and it seems there's some mild design improvements over the original es100 ,but is otherwise basically the same as the original.



Yeah, the changes are minor physical improvements. Seem good but not game-changing. 



SinisterDev said:


> I checked out the app to control the device today. Looks pretty nice, I like it. But I still have some reservations about it. Not really interested in listening to music via bluetooth. I prefer a wired connection. But I like that the ES100 has the option of both wired and wireless. Just wondering if there's any other good suggestions out there?



Fiio and Shanling have adapters that are in the same market segment, but I don't know offhand if they do wired. Fiio Q5 sereis does for sure but is over budget. The big question mark is the upcoming Qudelix 5K from the ES100's designer -- if your budget is limited and you have some patience, I would wait to see how that reviews before deciding between that, the ES100, or something else. (Personally, the biggest advantge of the ES100 and potentially the 5K is a good EQ that can even be controlled wirelessly from a phone even while it's being used wired to a PC.) 

One question to bear in mind re: the dongles generally, is: do you want something for use wired, while it's in your pocket? And if so, will the device and your phone's connection be able to hold up to the stresses that may be placed on them during pocket use, and also, will the phone+dongle combination be comfortable to carry in a pocket.



SinisterDev said:


> Im thinking going with something that has a USB C connection would be better for future proofing. Also the media players i use on my phone support usb DACs, so overall its probably the best choice.
> 
> Im wondering how big a difference there would be between the ES100 mk2 that supports 24/192 and other similarly priced DACs that offer a 32/384 option.



How music do you listen to in higher bitrates, and do you believe theres an audible difference? This would be the main determining factor.


----------



## rkw

SinisterDev said:


> Im wondering how big a difference there would be between the ES100 mk2 that supports 24/192  and other similarly priced DACs that offer a 32/384 option.


The ES100 does not support 24/192. Max resolution on USB is 16/44 on Windows or 16/48 on Mac.


----------



## SinisterDev

Well I'd be using the ES100 with my smartphone. That would be pretty disappointing if its that limited through its USB C connection though. Especially considering the simple IBasso DC02 dongle i had purchased recently supports full 32/384 and the Sonata S3 24/192.


----------



## SinisterDev

rkw said:


> The ES100 does not support 24/192. Max resolution on USB is 16/44 on Windows or 16/48 on Mac.


Well I'd be using the ES100 with my smartphone. That would be pretty disappointing if its that limited through its USB C connection though. Especially considering the simple IBasso DC02 dongle i had purchased recently supports full 32/384 and the Sonata S3 24/192.


----------



## SinisterDev

kukkurovaca said:


> Yeah, the changes are minor physical improvements. Seem good but not game-changing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the replies. My entire music library is in one form of lossless audio or another. Started picking up a few DSD albums recently, but everything else is mostly FLACS. I do have a pretty good ear for changes in audio quality and fidelity.  Ive been using Neutron Music Player for quite a few years now, and what really got me interested in DACs is the difference I noticed after first trying one. My phone, with Neutron can play my music up to 32/384. Knowing that the Sonata S3 only outputs at a max of 24/192, I picked it up anyway just to try. Several people on this forum insisted I'd likely experience better quality audio with one of these dongles vs my phone's integrated dac. As my Chi-fi collection has expanded I started running into problems with IEM cables not fitting in my phone's jack because of clearance issues with the case I am currently using. So I wanted to explore a USB C option. Much to my surprise music really did sound alot better with the Sonata S3, despite its output limitations.  But then the dang thing nearly deafened me a couple times with strange volume control bugs and that got returned. The IBasso DC02 has also provided a superior experience but has also given me some frustrating troubles. When i saw how much control you have over the ES100 in the app, it seemed very appealing to me.

As for listening. I don't travel on foot much, so I do most of my listening while relaxing at home or in the car. So pocket comfort isn't a big concern for me. If i had picked up a larger dac, like size of the Fiio A5
Id probably just strap it to my phone like many people do. 
As much as I'm not super interested in Bluetooth, i admit it does have some appeal. If i was going on a cleaning rampage around the house. It would be nice to have something like the ES100 where i could have less dangling wires and a lightweight unit to clip on my clothes. If i got the ES100,I'd likely be using it wired most of the time and occasionally using the Bluetooth feature in scenarios where its more convenient.


----------



## ClieOS (Nov 12, 2019)

SinisterDev said:


> Well I'd be using the ES100 with my smartphone. That would be pretty disappointing if its that limited through its USB C connection though. Especially considering the simple IBasso DC02 dongle i had purchased recently supports full 32/384 and the Sonata S3 24/192.



Really not a fair comparison. The limitation comes from how most BT adapter is designed internally. To enable hi-res playback over 24/48, you will need a dedicated USB controller chip that is USB Class 2 Audio compatible. The built-in USB controller inside most BT chip simply doesn't have that capacity, as they are mostly only USB Class 1 Audio device. An USB audio dongle on the other hand usually will have an USB controller chip that is Class 2 Audio compatible. To allow hi-res playback over USB, an BT adapter will need an extra chip, which gonna increase cost, take up space, and use up battery power. Given it isn't a priority for BT adapter to have hi-res playback capability over USB, I would imagine most companies will opt to keep things simple by not implementing the function.


----------



## SinisterDev

ClieOS said:


> Really not a fair comparison. The limitation comes from how most BT adapter is designed internally. To enable hi-res playback over 24/48, you will need a dedicated USB controller chip that is USB Class 2 Audio compatible. The built-in USB controller inside most BT chip simply doesn't have that capacity, as they are mostly only USB Class 1 Audio device. An USB audio dongle on the other hand usually will have an USB controller chip that is Class 2 Audio compatible. To allow hi-res playback over USB, an BT adapter will need an extra chip, which gonna increase cost, take up space, and use up battery power. Given it isn't a priority for BT adapter to have hi-res playback capability over USB, I would imagine most companies will opt to keep things simple by not implementing the function.



Oh, well that's unfortunate. I guess the ES100 is likely not for me then. Because I'd mostly be using it as a USB DAC for my phone.  So can anyone confirm these limitations of the ES100 via USB C connection? Cuz that really would be a deal breaker for me. Any recommendations as an alternative as per the information I provided in my earlier posts?


----------



## zolom

Tidal had started to stream "*360 Reality*" sound formats. Does the ES100 support that over BT LDAC?

Thanks


----------



## bbnn

So I got a 3.5mm dust cover


Spoiler: dust cover











The problem is Everytime it's fully inserted it triggers the, I guess, switch for the 3.5mm and I lose audio on the 2.5mm even if it's locked. Now what I wanna know is what's causing this, where is the sensor that allows the es100 to know there's something in the 3.5mm Jack? Is it at the end of the Jack? So the stem of the dust cover is what triggers it? Or is it along the walls of the Jack that tells the es100 something's plugged in?


----------



## ClieOS

zolom said:


> Tidal had started to stream "*360 Reality*" sound formats. Does the ES100 support that over BT LDAC?
> 
> Thanks



I recently tried 360 Reality on my new Sony Xperia 5 and WH-CH700N (which both support LDAC). Enabling the 360 Reality on the app actually automatically reset the LDAC connection to SBC.



bbnn said:


> So I got a 3.5mm dust cover



I am using one of these


----------



## MisterMudd

dogilainen said:


> Got my ES100, and finally found time to try it... and hairpulling started instantly. I have a Android phone (Moto G5S Plus) that supports aptX HD (SBC, AAC, aptX, aptX HD and LDAC), which I'd like to use.
> 
> When ES100 is on "default setting", and has SBC, LDAC, AAC, aptX and aptX HD selected, and phone is on "default setting" (use system default selected from "Select Bluetooth audio codec" list), Bluetooth connection is made using aptX.
> 
> ...


My G7 does the same thing you describe. I have looked all over the Internet for phone specifications, to no avail, but I do not think my phone has the hardware to support the better codecs in the developer options. Yours either. Probably explains the constant return to aptX. We are using budget phones.


----------



## yiannis.zach

radsone said:


> The clip is dual-structured so that it's more solid and stable. Please refer to the image below.




After you post about the updated ''mk2'' version, I ordered from Amazon France, where in your product's page, we see this ''mk2'' version, but oh what surprise, I received the ''mk1'' this morning, which I have already.... 
Could you please update your products that Amazon holds and ships for you and update when this will be available, so to re-order it? 
Thank you,


----------



## SomeGuyDude

kukkurovaca said:


> How music do you listen to in higher bitrates, and do you believe theres an audible difference? This would be the main determining factor.



If there's one thing that this forum makes me hate it's the fidelity arms race. There's enough of an argument to be made about whether bitrates over 320 are audible with modern codecs (and it's a near certainty they aren't), but people in here going on about 16/44.1 vs 24/192 vs 32/384 is just goddamn insane. I realize that it's easier to readily compare devices when you can just look at numbers, but we've entered the realm of delusion.

This is *mandatory reading* everyone. I'm not kidding. Before you start responding about how you can totally hear it, read: https://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html



> Why push back against 24/192? Because it's a solution to a problem that doesn't exist, a business model based on willful ignorance and scamming people. The more that pseudoscience goes unchecked in the world at large, the harder it is for truth to overcome truthiness... even if this is a small and relatively insignificant example.



Don't be a mark. Get a good piece of kit with quality components that sound the best, not the one that promises the highest numbers.


----------



## dogilainen (Nov 12, 2019)

rkw said:


> While the ES100 is connected, in the phone's Bluetooth settings (the list of paired devices, not the Developer Options), open the settings for Radsone EarStudio and there should be a setting for enabling LDAC. This will make LDAC default for the ES100.





jasonb said:


> Should look similar to this:



When connected to ES100, my phone lists (in settings for ES100): Phone Calls, Media Audio, HD audio: Qualcomm aptX audio.

 

When ES100 is not connected, list is: Phone Calls, Media Audio, HD audio (without mention of aptX).

I searched around the web for quite a while, and it seems that android (8.1) is capable of aptX HD and LDAC; but for some reason my phone (Moto G5S plus) is not. Annoying thing is that is was capable of aptX HD, but certain system update killed that, and it does not work anymore. System update cannot be reversed, and manufacturer will not answer any questions regarding this.

Phone has never been capable of LDAC, but there is "zip flash" (?) that should bring back aptX HD support. But after reading endless pages of foreign language (well, English, but about something I just did not understand) I came to a conclusion that it, "Flashing zip/rom", is something I am unable to do with my fairly limited knowledge about android.

It seems that I would have to have a zip to flash (found it), software to flash it with (found that too), which will run when some secret key/button combination is pressed (which I do not know) and any error would brick my phone, and then some third software to install the second software that would be used to "flash the zip".. My hand are raised high.. like really high.

This "update to wireless" process seems to end up becoming a little more expensive that I'd have liked.. maybe Santa will bring me a new phone


----------



## dogilainen (Nov 12, 2019)

MisterMudd said:


> My G7 does the same thing you describe. I have looked all over the Internet for phone specifications, to no avail, but I do not think my phone has the hardware to support the better codecs in the developer options. Yours either. Probably explains the constant return to aptX. We are using budget phones.



Check this link, it seems that 8.0 -> 8.1 killed the aptX HD support on my phone.

I found some other mentions as well, not just that one. For other phones is seems to have been update to Android 9. 

So we do have hardware, and the problem lies within software updates. Way to go Lenovo.

There is this thing that should bring aptX HD back, but my skills aint good enough to try.


----------



## Cevisi

SinisterDev said:


> Oh, well that's unfortunate. I guess the ES100 is likely not for me then. Because I'd mostly be using it as a USB DAC for my phone.  So can anyone confirm these limitations of the ES100 via USB C connection? Cuz that really would be a deal breaker for me. Any recommendations as an alternative as per the information I provided in my earlier posts?


What you are looking for is stuff from e1da


----------



## jasonb

dogilainen said:


> When connected to ES100, my phone lists (in settings for ES100): Phone Calls, Media Audio, HD audio: Qualcomm aptX audio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good excuse to get a new phone. The Pixel 3a and 3a XL are both great low priced options. I have the 3a and love it, and I've had nothing but flagship phones in the past.


----------



## SoundChoice

dogilainen said:


> When connected to ES100, my phone lists (in settings for ES100): Phone Calls, Media Audio, HD audio: Qualcomm aptX audio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take no responsibility for your phone, you accept all risk, but if you are desperate to try recovery mode and this file to apply a different firmware, here are secret keys. ITS NOT MY FAULT IF YOU HURT YOUR PHONE OR DATA 
https://www.hardreset.info/devices/motorola/motorola-moto-g5s-plus/recovery-mode/


----------



## Slater

bbnn said:


> So I got a 3.5mm dust cover
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dust cover
> ...



I would personally ditch that metal one and get one of the non-conductive rubber/silicone/plastic ones.


----------



## bbnn

ClieOS said:


> I would personally ditch that metal one and get one of the non-conductive rubber/silicone/plastic ones.


I honestly thought the stem was plastic when I bought it. I'm just gonna try to cut the stem I think


----------



## radsone

Hello, we are giving out a 30% discount coupon on HE100 exclusive for ES100 Users!
Please follow the link below and fill out the form. We will send 30% off Amazon promo code on HE100 High-Resolution Earphones by email on November 19th.

▶️Link: http://bit.ly/2KhbsFw
▶️Event period: 11/12(Tue) ~ 11/16(Sat)
▶️For whom: Amazon US, Amazon Japan users
▶️Coupon will be sent by email on 11/19(Tue)

✔️Check out some review on HE100
▶️Major Hifi: https://majorhifi.com/radsone-earstudio-he100-review/
▶️Prime Audio: https://primeaudio.org/radsone-earstudio-he100-review/





*This event is only for Amazon US and Japan. We will do giveaway for other Amazon stores soon.


----------



## bbnn

Slater said:


> I would personally ditch that metal one and get one of the non-conductive rubber/silicone/plastic ones.


ok i was able to cut off the stem but it still doing it, i think the rubber grommet is the one thats triggering it?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

m4rkw said:


> Hmm interesting. I'm looking forward to hearing an iPhone users take on it. Those loud startup/shutdown sounds are what annoy me about the BT1 cable, but I'm using it again purely for the convenience.


The answer is quite simple, really, nothing except for standard Bluetooth from iOS devices. In short it works as it should, but the only thing I really need my ES100 for is Spotify


----------



## Broquen (Nov 13, 2019)

radsone said:


> Hello, we are giving out a 30% discount coupon on HE100 exclusive for ES100 Users!
> Please follow the link below and fill out the form. We will send 30% off Amazon promo code on HE100 High-Resolution Earphones by email on November 19th.
> 
> ▶️Link: http://bit.ly/2KhbsFw
> ...



I'm very busy these days, but want to write down some words regarding HE100 (not a review in any way, but some -I hope- useful words for those interested).

First of all, this is a very very comfortable IEM to use on the go. Cable is fixed, but I think none will find any problem with it sound-wise. There's a vent to help retain moisture and sweat.
Sound is pretty balanced but requires a good seal (nothing difficult due to very friendly shape). Bass is very good. Is clearly there and goes quite low, but there's some roll-off in the bottom end (and a bit in the upper one, but I mention it later). Continuing with bass, it is clear, quick, defined and has good texture. Mids are clean, defined and have good timbre (and are not recessed nor too ahead). Highs are a bit rolled off, but on the other hand are clear, have air and spark and I love the timbre of cymbals specially (but timbre is very good in general).
Build quality and finishes are very good too. Nothing to regret. Mic and controls work very well (better mic than most of my other cables with mic).

Negative points:
- Cable has a LOT of microphonics. Especially the upper part, the one that has no cloth covering (and especially if you wear them cable-down). A simple gripper solves this.
- Typical high mids boost to gain clarity (don't like it at all, but there're no sibilances). I prefer smooth sound at the cost of 5-10% of detail anyday.
- Very good for classical, soft jazz and acoustic music in general, but I like to EQ lows a bit up (only sub-bass and a pinch of mid-bass) and high mids a bit down when listening to metal, hard rock...

Summing up, I honestly think that HE100 is a very good option and deserves the price asked. If you like soft music genres, it sounds quite better than some more expensive gear (and it can be an all terrain with some punctual equalization).
I remember myself on the very first listen (without any burn-in) thinking: Sound is very good. Pretty transparent and very detailed for a sub-100 DD, but in general I like a bit more warmth and the peak in high mids bothered me a bit at first (no sibilance at all). Layering and resolution are good at this price range and soundstage is decent/good depending on track used. 3D is good too, but I find it better in both ends and too much centered in most of the mids (voice, guitar...).

I'd recommend HE100 any time to any friend that uses to listen classic/jazz... And this is something serious for me cause I like good but authoritative bass and much prefer a bit warmish sound.

Feel free to ask any question.


----------



## arbiter76

SinisterDev said:


> Hello everyone,
> After much frustration with several DAC dongles (Sonata S3 and IBasso DC02) i think i want to just spend a little more and get a proper portable DAC that actually has some real control over the device. My budget is only in the $100 range. Nearly pulled the trigger on the Fiio A5 today, but then I second-guessed myself when i realized that it only connects to devices via a 3.5mm port, which unfortunately are being phased out on so many phones. My S10+ still has one, but they already got rid of it on the Note 10, so the future of 3.5mm ports on mobile are lookin bleak. Then I saw that there's a Es100 Mk2 available on Amazon now and it got me thinking about it again. I know many ppl in this forum have recommended it, and it seems there's some mild design improvements over the original es100 ,but is otherwise basically the same as the original. I checked out the app to control the device today. Looks pretty nice, I like it. But I still have some reservations about it. Not really interested in listening to music via bluetooth. I prefer a wired connection. But I like that the ES100 has the option of both wired and wireless. Just wondering if there's any other good suggestions out there? Preferably something with its own power source like the Fiio A5 or ES100. Im thinking going with something that has a USB C connection would be better for future proofing.  Also the media players i use on my phone support usb DACs, so overall its probably the best choice.
> 
> Im wondering how big a difference there would be between the ES100 mk2 that supports 24/192  and other similarly priced DACs that offer a 32/384 option.



the es100 is in the unique position of being one of the few viable bluetooth/wired solutions available.  not to mention, the es100 came out of nowhere so expectations are rising.  i just receivd the he100's and i am addicted.  

some of us prefer strictly wired but there are way too many easy solutions for that.  for some of us, the es100 is a 2 fer 1 solution.  best of both worlds on wired and wireless and the DAC and app are amazing.  yes mk2 is $100.  i was fortunate enough to get my es100 on sale.  i am fixing to buy another at the $100 price with no hesitation.  the es100 can also be used as a DAC.  battery life and micro USB are the two weakest links and the battery life is sufficent around 8-10h but as with many mobile devices more is better.


----------



## arbiter76

SinisterDev said:


> Thanks for the replies. My entire music library is in one form of lossless audio or another. Started picking up a few DSD albums recently, but everything else is mostly FLACS. I do have a pretty good ear for changes in audio quality and fidelity.  Ive been using Neutron Music Player for quite a few years now, and what really got me interested in DACs is the difference I noticed after first trying one. My phone, with Neutron can play my music up to 32/384. Knowing that the Sonata S3 only outputs at a max of 24/192, I picked it up anyway just to try. Several people on this forum insisted I'd likely experience better quality audio with one of these dongles vs my phone's integrated dac. As my Chi-fi collection has expanded I started running into problems with IEM cables not fitting in my phone's jack because of clearance issues with the case I am currently using. So I wanted to explore a USB C option. Much to my surprise music really did sound alot better with the Sonata S3, despite its output limitations.  But then the dang thing nearly deafened me a couple times with strange volume control bugs and that got returned. The IBasso DC02 has also provided a superior experience but has also given me some frustrating troubles. When i saw how much control you have over the ES100 in the app, it seemed very appealing to me.
> 
> As for listening. I don't travel on foot much, so I do most of my listening while relaxing at home or in the car. So pocket comfort isn't a big concern for me. If i had picked up a larger dac, like size of the Fiio A5
> Id probably just strap it to my phone like many people do.
> As much as I'm not super interested in Bluetooth, i admit it does have some appeal. If i was going on a cleaning rampage around the house. It would be nice to have something like the ES100 where i could have less dangling wires and a lightweight unit to clip on my clothes. If i got the ES100,I'd likely be using it wired most of the time and occasionally using the Bluetooth feature in scenarios where its more convenient.



liberate yourself.  free your mind.  you don't have to go on a cleaning rampage to enjoy this.  i am in the position of using my old LG V20 as a DAP with and w/o the ES100.  my edc is a note9 so the shackles are broke free.  notice how many enjoy this little bugger?  even the 'philes with money?  notice how unassuming it is also without branding everywhere?  or using premium materials which also has tradeoffs like upping the price?  i can only imagine there has been at least a handful of funerals from being washed and dried.  best $100 you spent.


----------



## arbiter76

sva


----------



## bbnn

So I've been messing around my Android's Dev options and I found that you can manually set the bt audio sample rate. So I was messing with 96k. While I'm able to set it to 96k, Everytime I start up the es100 it would go back down to 44.1k and have to go back to the settings and put it back to 96. Now this is not some discussion about 44.1 vs 96k, I'm just curious if it's the es100 that's putting it back down to 44.1. since I askednon my.phones discord and they suggested that it's what evers connected to the bt that's putting it back down.


----------



## Broquen

bbnn said:


> So I've been messing around my Android's Dev options and I found that you can manually set the bt audio sample rate. So I was messing with 96k. While I'm able to set it to 96k, Everytime I start up the es100 it would go back down to 44.1k and have to go back to the settings and put it back to 96. Now this is not some discussion about 44.1 vs 96k, I'm just curious if it's the es100 that's putting it back down to 44.1. since I askednon my.phones discord and they suggested that it's what evers connected to the bt that's putting it back down.



Not sure what is your question. These developer options reset everytime you reboot, turn off Bluetooth in your device... I set them just after connect ES100 always to 24bit, 96kHz and 990/990 kbps and pretty happy


----------



## bbnn

Broquen said:


> Not sure what is your question. These developer options reset everytime you reboot, turn off Bluetooth in your device... I set them just after connect ES100 always to 24bit, 96kHz and 990/990 kbps and pretty happy



Oh ok so Everytime I turn off the es100, it would reset the sample rate back to 44.1k, and I would have to set it back to 96k when I turn the es100 back on? I'm wondering if this is not al behaviour, I was under the impression that the dev options would only reset upon reboot of the phone.


----------



## Cevisi

bbnn said:


> Oh ok so Everytime I turn off the es100, it would reset the sample rate back to 44.1k, and I would have to set it back to 96k when I turn the es100 back on? I'm wondering if this is not al behaviour, I was under the impression that the dev options would only reset upon reboot of the phone.


This is the same whit all bluetooth adapters i have i think the problem is on the android side


----------



## Broquen

bbnn said:


> Oh ok so Everytime I turn off the es100, it would reset the sample rate back to 44.1k, and I would have to set it back to 96k when I turn the es100 back on? I'm wondering if this is not al behaviour, I was under the impression that the dev options would only reset upon reboot of the phone.


Not all of them but your right, it has to do with Android and not ES100.
On the other hand, when you select 990/909 kbps be aware that connection is much weaker than in adaptive, due to data load on the Bluetooth transmission and LDAC behavior. Plus some devices reset it to adaptive when connection is not good, like Sony WH-1000XM3, but ES100 does not.


----------



## arbiter76

MisterMudd said:


> Yep. Been unbelievable for me about 1 year and 1 month. I must admit I covet the hell out of it. Sounds sssooooooo good.



my preciouusssssssssssss.


----------



## jsmiller58

bbnn said:


> So I've been messing around my Android's Dev options and I found that you can manually set the bt audio sample rate. So I was messing with 96k. While I'm able to set it to 96k, Everytime I start up the es100 it would go back down to 44.1k and have to go back to the settings and put it back to 96. Now this is not some discussion about 44.1 vs 96k, I'm just curious if it's the es100 that's putting it back down to 44.1. since I askednon my.phones discord and they suggested that it's what evers connected to the bt that's putting it back down.


Not sure I understand...  when I start up my ES100 the app on my Android phone it always reports I have 96Khz/24bit.  I don’t have to set anything.


----------



## bbnn (Nov 17, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> This is the same whit all bluetooth adapters i have i think the problem is on the android side





Broquen said:


> Not all of them but your right, it has to do with Android and not ES100.
> On the other hand, when you select 990/909 kbps be aware that connection is much weaker than in adaptive, due to data load on the Bluetooth transmission and LDAC behavior. Plus some devices reset it to adaptive when connection is not good, like Sony WH-1000XM3, but ES100 does not.


For what it's worth I'm on a 7t on Android 10. And I did an experiment, it still resets to 44.1k even if I leave es100 on. Maybe it just resets to default when theres no audio output over bt after x time?

Edit: it's actually only defaulting back to 44.1 everytime I manually skip a song. So it will stay 96k if i just let it be
https://drive.google.com/file/d/12UniG2Viy-LpFEtj0dHNpzMZsy3m6Lnz/view?usp=sharing

On another note would this be a problem of I go wired mode? As in I connect the dac to my phone and use it as a USB dac? Cause I'm kinda confused by the USB dac mode in the settings it says it defaults to 44.1k/16bit? Or does it automatically adjust depending on the file?



jsmiller58 said:


> Not sure I understand...  when I start up my ES100 the app on my Android phone it always reports I have 96Khz/24bit.  I don’t have to set anything.


Mine unfortunately defaults to 24bit/44.1k


----------



## jsmiller58

bbnn said:


> For what it's worth I'm on a 7t on Android 10. And I did an experiment, it still resets to 44.1k even if I leave es100 on. Maybe it just resets to default when theres no audio output over bt after x time?
> 
> On another note would this be a problem of I go wired mode? As in I connect the dac to my phone and use it as a USB dac? Cause I'm kinda confused by the USB dac mode in the settings it says it defaults to 44.1k/16bit? Or does it automatically adjust depending on the file?
> 
> ...


In Settings, is your phone’s Bluetooth connection to ES100 set to highest quality or best connection?


----------



## Cevisi

I think we should ask google about that


----------



## bbnn

jsmiller58 said:


> In Settings, is your phone’s Bluetooth connection to ES100 set to highest quality or best connection?


Unfortunately I can't set it to the highest audio quality it keeps reverting back to adaptive regardless


----------



## yiannis.zach

bbnn said:


> So I've been messing around my Android's Dev options and I found that you can manually set the bt audio sample rate. So I was messing with 96k. While I'm able to set it to 96k, Everytime I start up the es100 it would go back down to 44.1k and have to go back to the settings and put it back to 96. Now this is not some discussion about 44.1 vs 96k, I'm just curious if it's the es100 that's putting it back down to 44.1. since I askednon my.phones discord and they suggested that it's what evers connected to the bt that's putting it back down.





Broquen said:


> Not sure what is your question. These developer options reset everytime you reboot, turn off Bluetooth in your device... I set them just after connect ES100 always to 24bit, 96kHz and 990/990 kbps and pretty happy





bbnn said:


> Oh ok so Everytime I turn off the es100, it would reset the sample rate back to 44.1k, and I would have to set it back to 96k when I turn the es100 back on? I'm wondering if this is not al behaviour, I was under the impression that the dev options would only reset upon reboot of the phone.





bbnn said:


> For what it's worth I'm on a 7t on Android 10. And I did an experiment, it still resets to 44.1k even if I leave es100 on. Maybe it just resets to default when theres no audio output over bt after x time?
> 
> On another note would this be a problem of I go wired mode? As in I connect the dac to my phone and use it as a USB dac? Cause I'm kinda confused by the USB dac mode in the settings it says it defaults to 44.1k/16bit? Or does it automatically adjust depending on the file?
> 
> ...



Sorry, can you guide me how/where you change the bitrate settings in an Android? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bbnn

endless.skai said:


> Sorry, can you guide me how/where you change the bitrate settings in an Android? Thanks in advance!



For my phone it's under developer settings which is a 7t, you'd have to Google for your specific phone


----------



## yiannis.zach

bbnn said:


> For my phone it's under developer settings which is a 7t, you'd have to Google for your specific phone



Found! Many thanks!


----------



## Chupi383

Odd. I have the opposite problem. My phone, a Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge, always defaults to LDAC 24 bit 96 kHz. I often change it to 24 bit 44.1 kHz because almost all my source audio is 16 bit 44.1 kHz and upscaling to 96 kHz seems like it should be both imperfect and a waste of battery. I would set it to 16 bit, but LDAC doesn't seem to support this and upping the bits per sample is trivial and lossless anyway.


----------



## ClieOS

Chupi383 said:


> Odd. I have the opposite problem. My phone, a Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge, always defaults to LDAC 24 bit 96 kHz. I often change it to 24 bit 44.1 kHz because almost all my source audio is 16 bit 44.1 kHz and upscaling to 96 kHz seems like it should be both imperfect and a waste of battery. I would set it to 16 bit, but LDAC doesn't seem to support this and upping the bits per sample is trivial and lossless anyway.



LDAC, as per Sony's design, will always resample any incoming signal to 24/96 by default before transmission. I am surprised that Samsung even let you change the sampling rate at all.


----------



## Chupi383

ClieOS said:


> LDAC, as per Sony's design, will always resample any incoming signal to 24/96 by default before transmission. I am surprised that Samsung even let you change the sampling rate at all.


Odd. The developer options always default to 32 bit 96 kHz, but according to the ES100 app it delivers 24 bit 96 kHz. After changing the options to 16 bit 44.1 kHz, the ES100 reports 24 bit 44.1 kHz. So it forces 24 bit but allows changing sample rate.


----------



## smith

Anyone know when the mk2 version will be available on amazon UK....


----------



## G_T_J

smith said:


> Anyone know when the mk2 version will be available on amazon UK....


I have also asked this many times already and got absolutely no answer.
Looking towards BTR5 now.


----------



## all999

smith said:


> Anyone know when the mk2 version will be available on amazon UK....



Looks like MK2 to me.


----------



## yiannis.zach

all999 said:


> Looks like MK2 to me.



They do not have the mk2 yet, don't get fooled by the updated photos like I did and I received the mk1... then Radsone told me after I contacted them, that mk2 is available only for Amazon US for the moment, for the rest of the world will take some more time...


----------



## benoe

EarStudio Hi-Fi USB DAC


----------



## Cevisi

benoe said:


> EarStudio Hi-Fi USB DAC


Wow nice


----------



## Lunar Eclipse

Super tiny! I wonder what the other jack is for..line in for standalone amplification? pass through? dual headphone? Both look the same size but perhaps it's a 2.5mm.


----------



## G_T_J

It would be great if that'd save me from buying the DF Cobalt.
I hope they will send over a unit to Amir for reviewing...


----------



## Slater

Lunar Eclipse said:


> Super tiny! I wonder what the other jack is for..line in for standalone amplification? pass through? dual headphone? Both look the same size but perhaps it's a 2.5mm.



Label on the R socket says “HP”, and in the feature list they say there’s a “High Power mode for high impedance headphones”.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse

Surprised if that's the case. One jack for low impedance one for high? Figured they would just use a software switch to adjust the hardware gain. You're probably right that HP stands for high power and not headphone. Looking forward to some more specs!





Slater said:


> Label on the R socket says “HP”, and in the feature list they say there’s a “High Power mode for high impedance headphones”.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Two jacks with different output impedances was common on some older desktop amps. But if there's no blaanced output, that seems odd for Radsone since they've cultivated an audience of 2.5mm users.

Personally, I would love to see a dedicated line out jack on a USB device with EQ settings controllable via the same app as the ES100...


----------



## Cevisi

kukkurovaca said:


> Two jacks with different output impedances was common on some older desktop amps. But if there's no blaanced output, that seems odd for Radsone since they've cultivated an audience of 2.5mm users.
> 
> Personally, I would love to see a dedicated line out jack on a USB device with EQ settings controllable via the same app as the ES100...


Seems more like a headphones dac as a earphone dac and there are nearly zero headphones whit 2.5


----------



## peter123

Cevisi said:


> Seems more like a headphones dac as a earphone dac and there are nearly zero headphones whit 2.5



Eh, you can just change the cable. Most of my headphones has the option for 2.5 mm balanced these days. Much thanks to the ES100 ha ha.


----------



## kukkurovaca

I don't have much of a headphone stable, but my HD800 have a 2.5mm cable, although that's more for use with my ALO CDM than the ES100. 

I could see them going to 4.4 for a compact headphone amp, but going to single-ended seems weird for them. Not that there's anything wrong with single-ended -- I would have no qualms about buying an SE only amp, myself.


----------



## subwoof3r

peter123 said:


> Most of my headphones has the option for 2.5 mm balanced these days. *Much thanks to the ES100 ha ha*.


same here


----------



## Marco Angel

peter123 said:


> Eh, you can just change the cable. Most of my headphones has the option for 2.5 mm balanced these days. Much thanks to the ES100 ha ha.


Same here, and now every new headphone/in-ears that im buying MUST have chance to switch cables to balanced. This ES100 really was a game changer in my case


----------



## Mouseman

First I got the ES100 and _*had *_to replace all my standard cables with 2.5mm balanced. Now with the HiBy R5, I'm gradually (OK, maybe not so gradually) switching over to 4.4mm and leaving an adapter plugged into my ES100. I think these companies are secretly working with the cable manufacturers to drain my wallet.


----------



## dogilainen

Just connected my ES100 to PC via USB for the first time.. sounds good, but I discovered a problem:

PC -> usb-cable -> ES100 -> 3.5 mm -> K712 Pro, and there's really audible popping / crackling sound (that "follows the rhythm of the song" or something like that). Bass heavy drum'n'base, first notes of Brothers in Arms and everything in between, at pretty low volume.

But when I change headphones to Sennheiser HD598s (still using 3.5 mm) the popping is gone, I get crystal clear sound. Or when I connect ES100 to PC via Bluetooth (and use K712s), no problem.

What might cause the disturbance with K712s, and how to get rid of it?


----------



## jasonb

dogilainen said:


> Just connected my ES100 to PC via USB for the first time.. sounds good, but I discovered a problem:
> 
> PC -> usb-cable -> ES100 -> 3.5 mm -> K712 Pro, and there's really audible popping / crackling sound (that "follows the rhythm of the song" or something like that). Bass heavy drum'n'base, first notes of Brothers in Arms and everything in between, at pretty low volume.
> 
> ...



I was going to say clipping, but you said at "pretty low volume" so I doubt that's it. I've only used mine over Bluetooth with my Pixel 3a and my Q701 and everything works flawlessly with this setup.


----------



## Alphasoixante

dogilainen said:


> Just connected my ES100 to PC via USB for the first time.. sounds good, but I discovered a problem:
> 
> PC -> usb-cable -> ES100 -> 3.5 mm -> K712 Pro, and there's really audible popping / crackling sound (that "follows the rhythm of the song" or something like that). Bass heavy drum'n'base, first notes of Brothers in Arms and everything in between, at pretty low volume.
> 
> ...



This happens to my ES100 when connected to my Windows 10 laptop, and so far it hasn't mattered what headphones I use. I have Sennheiser HD 58Xs (connected to 3.5mm), HD 598 CSs (connected to 3.5mm) and Final Audio E5000 iems (connected to 2.5mm). It happens to all three randomly and the only way I have been able to get it to stop is to repeatedly reconnect the ES100. However, it always comes back at some point (but only after reconnecting, not during the same "session").

I've tried a number of troubleshooting steps, but I haven't taken notes. At some point I'll try to document my journey and perhaps those of us having this issue can compare notes.

I'm VERY frustrated.


----------



## jsmiller58

Mouseman said:


> First I got the ES100 and _*had *_to replace all my standard cables with 2.5mm balanced. Now with the HiBy R5, I'm gradually (OK, maybe not so gradually) switching over to 4.4mm and leaving an adapter plugged into my ES100. I think these companies are secretly working with the cable manufacturers to drain my wallet.


Keeping my cables 2.5mm.  For my R6 Pro I have an L-shaped 4.4mm adapter which makes for a more pocketable solution.


----------



## Crandall

Alphasoixante said:


> This happens to my ES100 when connected to my Windows 10 laptop, and so far it hasn't mattered what headphones I use. I have Sennheiser HD 58Xs (connected to 3.5mm), HD 598 CSs (connected to 3.5mm) and Final Audio E5000 iems (connected to 2.5mm). It happens to all three randomly and the only way I have been able to get it to stop is to repeatedly reconnect the ES100. However, it always comes back at some point (but only after reconnecting, not during the same "session").
> 
> I've tried a number of troubleshooting steps, but I haven't taken notes. At some point I'll try to document my journey and perhaps those of us having this issue can compare notes.
> 
> I'm VERY frustrated.


I had this issue as well, only when connected via USB to a PC. I solved it by disabling the USB DAC Jitter Cleaner. You access the setting by touching the input description icon on the homepage of the app.


----------



## Rowethren

Not related to the PC issue but I used to get Bluetooth stuttering with my Oneplus 3T and ES100 which would only go away after resetting my Bluetooth. This was a bit of a nuisance as I am sure you can imagine. Now I have a Oneplus 7T it hasn't happened once, I guess my phone was the issue all along...

Very happy it has stopped, everything overall sounds a bit clearer.


----------



## SoundChoice

Is the MK2 much different than the standard model everyone loves? I am thinking about getting an ES100 but don’t want to buy the wrong one if I do.


----------



## kukkurovaca

SoundChoice said:


> Is the MK2 much different than the standard model everyone loves? I am thinking about getting an ES100 but don’t want to buy the wrong one if I do.



The differences are mainly cosmetic. Functionality is the same.


----------



## bbnn (Nov 25, 2019)

Dbrand didn't wanna make templates for the es100 when I asked nicely so i made my own with blackjack and hookers!
https://imgur.com/a/1quskF0
Might redo to clean it up a bit more but I'm running out of material!
It's surprisingly hard to cut even with a fresh xacto blade!


----------



## tmb821

I really want to try one of these. I have a hearing impairment, about 35% overall loss with greater loss at specific frequencies. Most of them fall in the midrange and human speech frequencies. I’m hoping that this device can help to bump this specific frequencies up so I don’t have to have the volume at such a high level to hear it. I emailed radsone asking if they had a demo unit I could try but got no response. They probably thought I was just a weirdo trying to get free stuff, lol. Money is hard to come by so I don’t want to have to spend a bunch of it won’t make any difference in what I hear. For reference I am using a iPhone XR Bluetooth to a mpow soundbot feeding a topping nx3s playing through akg k240s. 
I guess I’m asking, would this be a worthwhile investment? Or will I not notice much of a difference from what I currently use. 
Thanks!


----------



## kukkurovaca

tmb821 said:


> I really want to try one of these. I have a hearing impairment, about 35% overall loss with greater loss at specific frequencies. Most of them fall in the midrange and human speech frequencies. I’m hoping that this device can help to bump this specific frequencies up so I don’t have to have the volume at such a high level to hear it. I emailed radsone asking if they had a demo unit I could try but got no response. They probably thought I was just a weirdo trying to get free stuff, lol. Money is hard to come by so I don’t want to have to spend a bunch of it won’t make any difference in what I hear. For reference I am using a iPhone XR Bluetooth to a mpow soundbot feeding a topping nx3s playing through akg k240s.
> I guess I’m asking, would this be a worthwhile investment? Or will I not notice much of a difference from what I currently use.
> Thanks!



The EQ works very well, but it's not a parametric EQ, so it only works at preset frequencies. (31.5, 63, 125, 250, 500, 1k, 2k, 4k, 8k, 16k). At each of those frequencies, you can go up or down by 12db (max diff of 24db between your highest and lowest setting). You can probably try various similar settings in a software equalizzer on your computer (like EqualizerAPO or in an app like Foobar2000) to get an idea of whether you can achieve what you need within these constraints.

If you need to be able to target frequencies much more specifically, you might want to hold off until the Qudelix 5k has been reviewed. That unit should be similar to the E100, but with a parametric EQ. Or, if you can deal with a wired solution and no iOS app, you might take a look at the offerings from Minidsp. (https://www.minidsp.com/products/dsp-headphone-amp)


----------



## tmb821

I’ve found that the general eq’s are usually enough to get me to hear what I need. At least they were in car audio situations. I don’t really use any other device other than my phone streaming amazon music usually.


----------



## Saberlarry

Would this make a noticeable difference, compared to the provided dongle from Apple when listening on an iPhone X (iTunes purchases, Spotify premium sources)? My IEM is A&K Billie Jean. Thanks!


----------



## Cevisi

Saberlarry said:


> Would this make a noticeable difference, compared to the provided dongle from Apple when listening on an iPhone X (iTunes purchases, Spotify premium sources)? My IEM is A&K Billie Jean. Thanks!


Yes and get a 2.5 balanced cable


----------



## Saberlarry

Cevisi said:


> Yes and get a 2.5 balanced cable


 
Does that mean I have to replace the 3.5 cable of my IEM? my IEM are actually damaged as of this moment, if I cannot repair it, Im considering buying a 2nd IT04, which has 2.5 Cable if Im not mistaken.


----------



## SoundChoice

Saberlarry said:


> Does that mean I have to replace the 3.5 cable of my IEM? my IEM are actually damaged as of this moment, if I cannot repair it, Im considering buying a 2nd IT04, which has 2.5 Cable if Im not mistaken.



IEMs are like Audio Barbies: switch out accessories until you find just the right combination.


----------



## Cevisi

Saberlarry said:


> Does that mean I have to replace the 3.5 cable of my IEM? my IEM are actually damaged as of this moment, if I cannot repair it, Im considering buying a 2nd IT04, which has 2.5 Cable if Im not mistaken.


I dont know if the it04 comes whit a 2.5mm but the es100 will perform better whit every iem on balanced


----------



## Chupi383

tmb821 said:


> I really want to try one of these. I have a hearing impairment, about 35% overall loss with greater loss at specific frequencies. Most of them fall in the midrange and human speech frequencies. I’m hoping that this device can help to bump this specific frequencies up so I don’t have to have the volume at such a high level to hear it. I emailed radsone asking if they had a demo unit I could try but got no response. They probably thought I was just a weirdo trying to get free stuff, lol. Money is hard to come by so I don’t want to have to spend a bunch of it won’t make any difference in what I hear. For reference I am using a iPhone XR Bluetooth to a mpow soundbot feeding a topping nx3s playing through akg k240s.
> I guess I’m asking, would this be a worthwhile investment? Or will I not notice much of a difference from what I currently use.
> Thanks!


If the MPOW Soundbot is the same or similar to the MPOW Streambot I have, you will see a lot of difference. Streambot simply isn't great quality. If you're going with a headphone amp between the ES100 and your headphones, DO NOT use a balanced connector since the amp would likely short the two negative sides together which damages the ES100 over time. I do recommend balanced for directly connected headphones and IEMs, though the difference is much more subtle. The difference when moving from Streambot to ES100 will be much larger.

I do suspect a parametric equalizer would be helpful for your use case though, and it doesn't look like the ES100 will get one. If you want this, hold off and get the Qudelix 5K, which is the ES100's spiritual successor, created by the same head engineer after he left Radsone. Or, I don't know what the software EQ scene looks like on iOS but if you can get a parametric EQ either systemwide or built into a media player, you would get fair quality out of a basic Apple Lightning to 3.5mm dongle. It wouldn't be quite as nice quality as the ES100, but it would be a fair bit better than Streambot and extremely good for the $9.99 Apple was charging for the dongle last I saw.


----------



## tyota

I had the ES100, and was blown away by such a small device. The sound was amazing and the power was pretty impressive, considering I was using HD650s. Then something went wrong. It started producing very loud static sound at max volume, which was almost deafening with IEMs. Terrible, considering how much I loved the amp. Sent it back for a refund.


----------



## Baten

ClieOS said:


> This is not limited to ES100 - never know any BT adapter (*including BT amp) that allows the mic on the original headphone to work - it is technically possible but not easy to implement, thus no one actually implemented it. Put an extra mic on the adapter itself is far easier / cheaper to do.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



I think Fiio BTR5 allows the 3.5mm mic can anyone confirm?

This would be a plus over the ES100 in my book


----------



## ClieOS

Baten said:


> I think Fiio BTR5 allows the 3.5mm mic can anyone confirm?
> 
> This would be a plus over the ES100 in my book



Yep, I can confirm mic on the headset's cable will work on BTR5. In fact, volume control on the headset cable will work too.


----------



## dharmasteve

Amazon UK/Radsone are offering the original ES100 on Prime with a 20% discount promo until 30th Nov.  It works out about £72. Good deal for Uk.


----------



## radsone (Nov 28, 2019)

Don't miss out the 6 hours Black Friday deal at Amazon.com

▶️ Fri, Nov 29, 2019
▶️ 2:45 PM - 8:45 PM PST
▶️ ES100MK2 25% OFF: https://amzn.to/2Y7vVku
▶️ HE100 40% OFF: https://amzn.to/2QZVvHS

*This promotion is only available at Amazon USA. For customers in EU, 20% discount coupon for ES100MK1 is currently available at Amazon UK and DE until Nov. 30


----------



## Broquen

radsone said:


> Don't miss out the 6 hours Black Friday deal at Amazon.com
> 
> ▶️ Fri, Nov 29, 2019
> ▶️ 2:45 PM - 8:45 PM PST
> ...



Good deal. I would definitely (and happily) buy them, if not own them both already. ES100 alone deserves the effort and I cannot recommend it enough, but HE100 is a good product too.


----------



## dharmasteve

So because of Amazon Prime my Radson ES100 Mk 1 arrived earlier. crap.....how can anybody denigrate LDAC. I already had the FiiO BTR 3 which sounds great, but I have balanced cables and I like the Rasone App and it's equalisation, so with the good Black Friday discount here in the UK I thought.....go for it. I'm no longer young so why not have enjoyment? We only dance on this earth for a short while......according to Cat Stevens. I'm playing Amazon HD and on my Samsung S9 plus it's set to LDAC 'optimised for audio quality', and I'm listening with the Semkarch CNT1's.and Blon 03s I cannot tell the difference to wired. Maybe because I;m getting old, but still I'm gonna plug LDAC.....it's so good. A great little bit of gear.


----------



## dogilainen

jasonb said:


> Sounds like a good excuse to get a new phone. The Pixel 3a and 3a XL are both great low priced options. I have the 3a and love it, and I've had nothing but flagship phones in the past.



Used Black Friday as an excuse to act fast, and ordered OnePlus 7T (for 499).. killed my budget, but that should solve my codec problem


----------



## charlescc2

I'm looking for some headphone suggestions.  I've been running the ES100 with ATH M50 original with my Galaxy S10 and LDAC and am floored by how amazing it sounds.  However, I'm tired of dealing with this absurdly long and heavy cable.  I'm ready to try what I've seen others in this thread do months ago, get some headphones with detachable cable, hopefully go 2.5mm balanced, really short cable, get some adhesive velcro-like strips and mount the ES100 to a cup of the headphones.






Wish I could credit whoever posted this originally in the thread.

So basically I'm wondering what your guys favorite headphones are to do this with, in the sub $150 range?  I haven't really done any research yet, but I've seen a few complaints that the ATH M50x aren't as good as the original M50, and have no idea if there's merit to this.  I'm definitely not married to the M50 but am looking for something quality (vague as that may sound) in my price range.

Any input is greatly appreciated as I'm really looking forward to doing something similar to the picture above.


----------



## jasonb

dogilainen said:


> Used Black Friday as an excuse to act fast, and ordered OnePlus 7T (for 499).. killed my budget, but that should solve my codec problem



Nice. I had a 1+ 6T and it was a good phone. The 7T looks great as well.


----------



## dogilainen

radsone said:


> Amazon listing for countries other than USA automatically changed to MK2. We currently asked Amazon to modify it. We are very sorry for the inconvenience and will let you know when MK2 is available in markets other than USA.


Any idea when MK2 will be available in EU amazon sites (most preferably amazon.de, but any would do)?

There are MK2 pictures all over. Amazon.de has MK1 in the topic, but some others (like .co.uk) have no mention of the generation of the ES100 in question.


----------



## Lurk650

charlescc2 said:


> I'm looking for some headphone suggestions.  I've been running the ES100 with ATH M50 original with my Galaxy S10 and LDAC and am floored by how amazing it sounds.  However, I'm tired of dealing with this absurdly long and heavy cable.  I'm ready to try what I've seen others in this thread do months ago, get some headphones with detachable cable, hopefully go 2.5mm balanced, really short cable, get some adhesive velcro-like strips and mount the ES100 to a cup of the headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will need headphones with dual input if you want balanced. Keep that in mind. 

$50 more than your budget but the Meze 99 Noir on Drop would be great. I have the 99 Classics and run them with the Meze balanced cable (another $50) through my ES100 and it's fantastic.


----------



## charlescc2 (Nov 30, 2019)

Lurk650 said:


> You will need headphones with dual input if you want balanced. Keep that in mind.
> 
> $50 more than your budget but the Meze 99 Noir on Drop would be great. I have the 99 Classics and run them with the Meze balanced cable (another $50) through my ES100 and it's fantastic.



Thank you for the suggestion.

So I guess what I want to do doesn't even make sense does it; wanting to run a single short cable between ES100 and headphone but wanting to use a balanced cable.  It's going to be one or the other huh.  Ultimately my goal to is create a "wireless" headphone from the ES100 by having a short cable running between the devices and fastening the ES100 to the headphone like in the picture I attached, so if I cannot use a balanced cable I'll have to accept the compromise.

I'll look into the headphones you suggested, thanks for that.

Edit: Ah I see what you mean with dual audio inputs with the Meze 99 Noir.  So I guess this would be ruled out as an option for creating my effectively wireless setup.


----------



## Slater

charlescc2 said:


> Thank you for the suggestion.
> 
> So I guess what I want to do doesn't even make sense does it; wanting to run a single short cable between ES100 and headphone but wanting to use a balanced cable.  It's going to be one or the other huh.  Ultimately my goal to is create a "wireless" headphone from the ES100 by having a short cable running between the devices and fastening the ES100 to the headphone like in the picture I attached, so if I cannot use a balanced cable I'll have to accept the compromise.
> 
> ...



That’s totally doable as long as your headphone have dual entry cables. 

You would just need to make a custom balanced super short J cable to connect to the ES100, or cut down and modify an existing cable.


----------



## charlescc2

Slater said:


> That’s totally doable as long as your headphone have dual entry cables.
> 
> You would just need to make a custom balanced super short J cable to connect to the ES100, or cut down and modify an existing cable.


I gotcha.  That might be beyond the scope of my capabilities so I'll probably just go with a short 3.5mm option with single entry.


----------



## posnera

charlescc2 said:


> Thank you for the suggestion.
> 
> So I guess what I want to do doesn't even make sense does it; wanting to run a single short cable between ES100 and headphone but wanting to use a balanced cable.  It's going to be one or the other huh.  Ultimately my goal to is create a "wireless" headphone from the ES100 by having a short cable running between the devices and fastening the ES100 to the headphone like in the picture I attached, so if I cannot use a balanced cable I'll have to accept the compromise.
> 
> ...



Agreed.  I will not buy any headphone unless it only has one wire.


----------



## Slater (Nov 30, 2019)

posnera said:


> Agreed.  I will not buy any headphone unless it only has one wire.



Here’s a total wireless Bluetooth mod I did to my dual entry 1More Triple Driver over ears:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...dphone-mods-here.867426/page-25#post-15002280

I wouldn’t have been able to do that if they were single-sided


----------



## charlescc2

Slater said:


> Here’s a total wireless Bluetooth mod I did to my dual entry 1More Triple Driver over ears:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...dphone-mods-here.867426/page-25#post-15002280
> 
> I wouldn’t have been able to do that if they were single-sided


That's pretty awesome man.  But if you were a noob like me and just wanted to keep it simple (3.5mm 6" cable, fastening ES100 to the side of headphones), and were trying to spend no more than $150 (guess I could push $200 but prefer not to) on headphones, would you have any headphone suggestions that immediately come to mind?  Sorry if this comes off as being lazy.  I will be digging in and looking other places on the site to figure out headphone options but was hoping to use this thread as a shortcut since others seem to be using the ES100 the same way.  If nothing immediately comes to mind its all good too!


----------



## Slater

charlescc2 said:


> That's pretty awesome man.  But if you were a noob like me and just wanted to keep it simple (3.5mm 6" cable, fastening ES100 to the side of headphones), and were trying to spend no more than $150 (guess I could push $200 but prefer not to) on headphones, would you have any headphone suggestions that immediately come to mind?  Sorry if this comes off as being lazy.  I will be digging in and looking other places on the site to figure out headphone options but was hoping to use this thread as a shortcut since others seem to be using the ES100 the same way.  If nothing immediately comes to mind its all good too!



There's so many headphones, that's a difficult to answer question.

Are you looking for on ear or over ear? Something for working out that has sweat resistance? What about isolation - are you planning on using them while riding on public transport, or listening on the couch in a quiet living room? Do you want open or closed back? What sort of sound signature do you like?


----------



## charlescc2

Slater said:


> There's so many headphones, that's a difficult to answer question.
> 
> Are you looking for on ear or over ear? Something for working out that has sweat resistance? What about isolation - are you planning on using them while riding on public transport, or listening on the couch in a quiet living room? Do you want open or closed back? What sort of sound signature do you like?


There won't be any sweat resistance or noise isolation requirements.  I am looking for something with a closed back as I'd prefer minimal sound leakage.  As for sound signature, I honestly don't know, my only experience right now is with the OG ATH M50s.  Ultimately I think I'm looking for something that doesn't put too much emphasis on a particular range, whether I'm looking for neutral or balanced I don't even know.

I guess I was hoping there was some popular go-to headphone in the price range that has a detachable cable, but I suppose you're right that with how many options there are on the market and the vast range of preferences people may have that it's not going to be that simple.


----------



## Slater

Where are you located? Some countries/cities have a local audio/headphone ship where you can try one a lot of different headphones. And I don’t mean Best Buy either, as they’re going to have nothing but Beats and Skull Candies lol.

Anyways, a shop where you can try different headphones (even if they are all out of your price range) will at least tell you what kind of sound signature you like.

You can also wait for a HeadFi CanJam or HeadFi meet that’s near you. At those, manufacturers and sellers being a load of gear to try, and members also bring a ton of their gear to let others try as well.

https://www.head-fi.org/forums/local-regional-head-fi-meets-parties-get-togethers.24/

https://www.head-fi.org/forums/head-fi-meet-impressions-trade-show-reports-factory-tours.45/


----------



## charlescc2

Slater said:


> Where are you located? Some countries/cities have a local audio/headphone ship where you can try one a lot of different headphones. And I don’t mean Best Buy either, as they’re going to have nothing but Beats and Skull Candies lol.
> 
> Anyways, a shop where you can try different headphones (even if they are all out of your price range) will at least tell you what kind of sound signature you like.
> 
> ...


Very interesting, thanks for the info.  I'm in Maryland, not too far from DC, and I see there is a meet-up in just a couple weeks.  I may have to look into that.  Thanks again.


----------



## Slater (Nov 30, 2019)

charlescc2 said:


> Very interesting, thanks for the info.  I'm in Maryland, not too far from DC, and I see there is a meet-up in just a couple weeks.  I may have to look into that.  Thanks again.



Glad to help, friend.

Try to go to the DC meet if at all possible.

Also, bring whatever it is that you're going to use to listen with once you have your own headphones (ie your phone and your ES100). Anyways, try the different headphones with your actual hardware setup and your actual music. Because at those meets, a lot of headphones are set up with fancy/expensive amps, cables, etc. And that isn't going to be very accurate, as amps can change the way a headphone sounds (called coloring). So you want your test listening to best represent your actual listening scenario.

I know you should be able to figure out what it is you like (v shaped, u shaped, flat tuning, planar vs dynamic, whatever). Then, once you have a better idea what you like, figure out what headphones in your $150-$200 price range have match that same signature.

Something else I've heard of people doing is order a bunch of headphones from Amazon, trying them all, and sending back the ones you don't like. *I personally don't agree with that*, as you've now created a pile of used headphones that get passed off to others. I mean, would you want to find out something was used when you expected it to be new? _You can also get banned from Amazon forever if you return things too often._ Anyways, I only mention it because if all else fails that may be a last resort option you might consider.


----------



## jasonb

The ES100 works very well with the AKG K371. Also these sound great if you're a fan of the Harman target.


----------



## Saberlarry

Hello everyone. I mostly listen to music on my iPhone X (music sources are either Spotify premium/iTunes purchases (256kbps AAC), my IEMs are Dunu Titan 5 and Astell&Kern Billie Jean (which are probably useless now as its right side is half-dead). I'm considering to upgrade my music experience by purchasing ES100 and iBasso IT04. My question is with these supposed-to-be upgrades, can they truly shine on an iPhone/can an iPhone utilise their potential? Is there anything I need to know while pairing the Titan 5/IT04 to ES100 to make the most out of my IEMs? Just plug the IEMs to the ES100 and let it do the job? I understand that there's a mobile app for ES100 with a lot of features, but as an audio novice, I probably won't mess around them too much... Also, if I'm not wrong, the IT04 has a detachable 2.5mm cable - would it make a difference when plugged in the ES100, compared to its 3.5mm counterpart? Any further elaboration would be really helpful - but keep them to layman's terms if possible, as English is not my main language  Thanks a lot!


----------



## Obukhov

ES100, BT55, 64audio 12T


----------



## M3NTAL

Heads-up - They are running a lightning deal on Amazon right now for the ES100 MK2


----------



## jasonb

M3NTAL said:


> Heads-up - They are running a lightning deal on Amazon right now for the ES100 MK2



That's a damn good deal! 

I'm loving my ES100.


----------



## Satir (Jun 21, 2020)

n/a


----------



## dharmasteve

M3NTAL said:


> Heads-up - They are running a lightning deal on Amazon right now for the ES100 MK2



In the UK they've put the original version up to £95.99. I feel for people who pay more just for Amazon's whims and fancies. Looks like Amazon treat their customers like they treat their employees. ****.


----------



## Slater

Satir said:


> I'd be all over that deal if these ES devices had 4.4mm balanced input. Everything is about IEM's, no wonder 2.5 rules and 4.4 is nowhere to be found. Pity as 4.4 is so much more robust.



Yes, it is unfortunate. I think it would make the case much larger though.

You could always get a 2.5mm to 4.4mm balanced adapter.


----------



## Slater

As the song goes, "_these are a few of my favorite things_"


----------



## Lurk650

Satir said:


> I'd be all over that deal if these ES devices had 4.4mm balanced input. Everything is about IEM's, no wonder 2.5 rules and 4.4 is nowhere to be found. Pity as 4.4 is so much more robust.


Lol I've never once had a 2.5 break...sure 4.4 is bigger so in theory stronger but that would just make the ES bigger for not much gain in a freak accident break


----------



## courierdriver

Lurk650 said:


> Lol I've never once had a 2.5 break...sure 4.4 is bigger so in theory stronger but that would just make the ES bigger for not much gain in a freak accident break


I agree! I use 2.5mm balanced plugs on all my iems, and have yet to have one break. Then again, I don't treat my gear rough. People who snap off connector plugs...what are you doing that makes them snap off?! I can understand snapping the 2 pin or mmcx connectors to the iems cause they are tiny and close to the earphones; but I'm not sure how I would go about snapping a plug at the end of a cable that plugs into an amp/dac/amp or phone. I guess if I sit on the device it's plugged into...maybe? Don't see me ever doing that though, since my phone and amp are always in the left side pocket of my jacket.


----------



## kukkurovaca

I've never had a problem with 2.5mm either (and am not in a hurry to replace my 2.5mm cables), but it's easy to see how problems could arise for those of us who carry stuff in their pockets. It's quite easy to accidentally put a lot of strain on a connector.


----------



## Q Mass

Lurk650 said:


> Lol I've never once had a 2.5 break...sure 4.4 is bigger so in theory stronger but that would just make the ES bigger for not much gain in a freak accident break


Nah, I'm with @Satir on the 2.5 vs 4.4mm thing.
I always feel like I really have to tip-toe around 2.5mm jacks, they're freakin' TINY.
3.5 is already pretty damn small, so 4.4 would be much preferable to me too, even if it meant a small increase in device size.


----------



## Slater (Dec 2, 2019)

I use these cables a lot with my ES100:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32993681368.html




They have a 90-degree plug (2.5mm balanced OR 3.5mm single ended), which fits very snugly against the side of the ES100 case. I have had zero issues with stress on the plug with the 90-degree cables, even with the ES100 in my pocket.

Other than buying 90-degree 2.5mm balanced plugs and soldering them yourself, _this is one of the few upgrade cables I've seen that *comes with a 90-degree 2.5mm balanced plug*._

The HifiHear cables are also true 16 core, with all wires soldered (proven by my tear down tests). They're available in mmcx, 2-pin, and QDC. They're built very well, are low impedance, and are extremely soft and flexible (like satin sheets).

Also, if it matters I should mention that NONE of them have ear guides. So those of you that hate ear guides, or don't trust removing ear guides yourself, or those that like to wear their Blon or other earphones down, then you'll like this really cable.


----------



## Saberlarry

Saberlarry said:


> Hello everyone. I mostly listen to music on my iPhone X (music sources are either Spotify premium/iTunes purchases (256kbps AAC), my IEMs are Dunu Titan 5 and Astell&Kern Billie Jean (which are probably useless now as its right side is half-dead). I'm considering to upgrade my music experience by purchasing ES100 and iBasso IT04. My question is with these supposed-to-be upgrades, can they truly shine on an iPhone/can an iPhone utilise their potential? Is there anything I need to know while pairing the Titan 5/IT04 to ES100 to make the most out of my IEMs? Just plug the IEMs to the ES100 and let it do the job? I understand that there's a mobile app for ES100 with a lot of features, but as an audio novice, I probably won't mess around them too much... Also, if I'm not wrong, the IT04 has a detachable 2.5mm cable - would it make a difference when plugged in the ES100, compared to its 3.5mm counterpart? Any further elaboration would be really helpful - but keep them to layman's terms if possible, as English is not my main language  Thanks a lot!



Re-quoted this again. Appreciate if someone could take their time and answer this  Thanks again.


----------



## Slater

Saberlarry said:


> Re-quoted this again. Appreciate if someone could take their time and answer this  Thanks again.



I use my ES100 exclusively with my iPhone SE. So yeah, it works fine with iPhone.

As far as the app, it’s sorta required, even if you’re not planning on tweaking with all of the settings. The app properly searches for and pairs the ES100, and it also always keeps the ES100 firmware updated.

So the app is a good thing, and it’s one of the primary things that sets the ES100 apart from all of its competitors.

I hope that helps, and answers all of your questions.


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> I use these cables a lot with my ES100:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32993681368.html
> 
> ...


Added to my Ali cart. Thanks!


----------



## Slater

courierdriver said:


> Added to my Ali cart. Thanks!



Glad to help out, my northern friend.

BTW, the 16-core HifiHear cables in general are solid budget cables. If you just want a straight plug for non-ES100 use (whether 2.5mm balanced or not), they’re a great value. The straight plug cables are cheaper than the 90-degree plug version of the same cable. But the 90-degree plugs work awesome specifically for the ES100, which is why they get my seal of approval


----------



## jkpenrose

Lurk650 said:


> You will need headphones with dual input if you want balanced. Keep that in mind.
> 
> $50 more than your budget but the Meze 99 Noir on Drop would be great. I have the 99 Classics and run them with the Meze balanced cable (another $50) through my ES100 and it's fantastic.



Second that... I have the same setup


----------



## MonoJon

@radsone : I picked up the ES100 MKII on the Black Friday sale. Thank you! I am loving them on both balanced and unbalanced earphones, but there are some glaring flaws that I hope you will address with an app or firmware update. I am running firmware version 2.0.2

(1) There must be a setting to prevent the ES100 from rebooting when plugged in to USB to charge _and_ when removing them from the charger: I want to be able to plug the ES100 in for a quick charge and remove them from charge a little later_ all without having my music interrupted_. It seems it should be possible to update the smartphone app and firmware to support this. The rebooting when plugging in or disconnecting is _really_ annoying.

(2) Why does this have a micro USB type B socket and not a type C socket? This is just silly - Type C is the current standard for mobile devices and the ES100 having a micro B socket basically forces me to carry an extra cable everywhere to charge the ES100's tiny battery that runs low after only a few hours of listening. Please chance the socket in the next version to USB Type C!

(3) Please include a larger battery in the next version of the ES100, even if this means making the device slightly larger. It is just too small now, especially when listening on high-impedance headphones. I think a minimum 50-60% increase in battery capacity would be sufficient.

(4) The app and firmware should allow the user to specify a specific maximum battery charge level and maximum discharge level in the battery care setting. I want to be able to strictly limit charging to, for example, 75% and discharging to 25% in order to maintain the health of the extremely small battery. The user should have more control over the charging and discharging limits, and this should be possible to do with an app and firmware update for the MKI and MKII

(5) There is some kind of problem with my ES100 where the battery indicator in the app registers a much higher charge when the ES100 is connected to a charger and the charge immediately drops about 20% on the battery indicator as soon as the ES100 is removed from the charger. I wanted to charge my ES100 only to 75% (as I said above), so when I reached 75% on the battery indicator in the app I removed the ES100 from the charger. The battery indicator on the app immediately dropped to 55%. Now, because of this, I am not sure of the actual charge state of the battery; is it 75%, 55%, or something in between. Please fix this with a firmware/app update!

(6) Fully parametric equalizer should be available in the app. It would be great if number of bands, specific frequencies, Q factor and gain can be controlled in the app. Actually, the current equalizer in the app is good enough for me now, but many other users have expressed a desire for a fully parametric equalizer, so this comment is mostly for them.

Thank you for listening to my concerns and keep up the great work!

~ Jon


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Point #1 is by far the most infuriating thing. I had my gym headphones in and popped the ES100 off the charger so I could toss it in my jacket pocket and hey how about that suddenly my music stopped playing through my headphones.


----------



## MonoJon

SomeGuyDude said:


> Point #1 is by far the most infuriating thing. I had my gym headphones in and popped the ES100 off the charger so I could toss it in my jacket pocket and hey how about that suddenly my music stopped playing through my headphones.



Yes, I totally agree that my "point #1" is the most annoying issue. It also seems like it should be very easy to fix by simply modifying the app and/or firmware. There just needs to be an additional setting not to shut down or reboot the ES100 unless the power button is pressed or the battery reaches it's lower charge limit. @radsone , are you listening? 

Also, I believe that I was mistaken in my "point #5" - the discrepancy between the battery charge level when plugged in vs. when unplugged seems to be because I have the battery care mode active - this makes the battery indicator show a higher apparent charge level when plugged in, so that when the battery indicator gets to 100% and stops charging, the actual charge is closer to 80%. I do find this confusting, however, and I wish that @radsone would just have the battery indicator show the actual charge level and stop charging at 80% (I also wish they would add precise user control over the lower and upper charge limit as I mentioned in "point #4" in my earlier post.

Overall, @radsone has made a great device, and I am confident that they are listening to user feedback and will correct all these issues in MKIII or with firmware/app updates.


----------



## posnera

There should definitely be a battery setting to "don't change the power status when plugged in or unplugged"
I plug it in to charge, no need for it to turn on.  I unplug it to throw in a bag for later, there is no reason for it to turn on.
Otherwise, this thing is near-perfect.


----------



## jasonb

posnera said:


> There should definitely be a battery setting to "don't change the power status when plugged in or unplugged"
> I plug it in to charge, no need for it to turn on.  I unplug it to throw in a bag for later, there is no reason for it to turn on.
> Otherwise, this thing is near-perfect.



I think everyone agrees with this. The BTA10 for the M50x has the same type of behavior though too. It's definitely odd and not convenient at all.


----------



## courierdriver

So, after a long wait...I finally have obtained a Mk1 version. For anyone who hasn't followed my posts in other threads (ie. KZ thread); let me give you a brief history. Like many other members here on headfi, I kept seeing this device mentioned in many threads over the past year and recd highly. This past summer I decided to buy one on Amazon.ca. When I received it, there was a problem with the 2.5mm balanced output jack immediately, so I sent it back after only 1 day. There was no option for replacement, only refund. After I returned the device and got my refund, I needed the money for other expenses and my plan was to repurchase the ES100 the following month. When the following month came; the device was no longer available on Amazon.ca. I could still get it on Amazon.com, but at a higher price plus shipping (all in USD$) so I decided to bide my time and wait till it came up again on the Canadian Amazon site. I checked many sites including Ebay and Aliexpress but I couldn't find anything that was the same price as the original $129 CDN shipped as on Amazon.ca. So I waited until last week, when this device was finally again on sale on Amazon.ca for the Black Friday sale. Originally, my expected delivery date was Dec. 5th, but was changed to Dec 2nd, because of Prime membership and free 2 day shipping. On Dec. 2nd, I got notification from Amazon that my item was delivered at 10:05 AM. I received that notification at 10:27 AM. I was home at the time, so I opened the door to my apartment (I live in a house that has 2 apartments and a small business at the front of the place...all units have a separate door that goes straight out to the street...no hallways or anything), expecting to see the package at my door or on my porch. Nothing was there. I went to the front of my building where my mailbox is, thinking maybe the delivery person put it there. No package. Finally, I went to the business out front and the lady who owns it told me the guy tried to deliver it there, but she instructed him to go down towards the back (my apartment is classified as "rear apartment") and indicated the 4 steps that go to my place. He never came and worst of all, he scanned my package as being delivered when it was not. After much communication with both Amazon.ca and Canada Post, I finally received my ES100 today. After much screwing around trying to get the firmware updated and connecting to my S8+...it's finally working! And man, does it ever sound great! Only used it for 20 minutes with KZ ZS10 PRO in balanced mode, but wow! It's bluetooth and it's every bit as good as my Fiio Q1MK2 dac/amp stacked via USB. I will definitely need to have more time with it (and use different iems with it) before I can give further impressions...but so far, I can tell that this thing is really good sounding and worth the hype.


----------



## courierdriver

Trying not to get too attached to it, since I bought it for my son as part of his birthday gift.


----------



## jsmiller58

courierdriver said:


> Trying not to get too attached to it, since I bought it for my son as part of his birthday gift.


I think your son is going to get a gift card...  just saying...


----------



## Ninosan

courierdriver said:


> Added to my Ali cart. Thanks!


the same cable but it costs less 
https://it.aliexpress.com/item/3299...2.0&pvid=1d3cf09d-3e4a-4fa4-b4fa-559165db50da


----------



## niemamnazwy (Dec 5, 2019)

I consider purchasing ES100. A question to its users: how long does it take to fully charge the battery? Is it possible to charge up connecting to the phone? Is it then very slow?


----------



## jasonb

niemamnazwy said:


> I consider purchasing ES100. A question to its users: how long does it take to fully charge the battery? Is it possible to charge up connecting to the phone? Is it then very slow?



It takes a couple hours from my experience. Not terrible, but not super quick either. I usually charge mine up while I sleep, or go to work, or out to the store or something.


----------



## courierdriver

jsmiller58 said:


> I think your son is going to get a gift card...  just saying...


Nope...just gonna buy one for myself next month. Absolutely love how this thing can make almost everything work and sound good. This is a seriously good piece of kit and an absolute bargain at its price. I'm blown away by how great this sounds. It's hard to keep in mind that this is a Bluetooth device. SQ is on par with many portable dac/amps and less cumbersome.


----------



## Saberlarry

The general consensus to use this on an iPhone is to put the source volume (the iPhone) to maximum, yes?


----------



## Slater

Saberlarry said:


> The general consensus to use this on an iPhone is to put the source volume (the iPhone) to maximum, yes?



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio-es100.867366/page-369#post-15268292

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio-es100.867366/page-369#post-15268411


----------



## niemamnazwy (Dec 6, 2019)

I have another lame  question. I used to connect my Koss KSC75 and Koss Porta Pro to my old Honor 9 through a 3.5 mm jack. Now I’m using a simple pair of headphones attached to my new Huawei P30 Pro via its USB-C. In both cases I’ve been quite disappointed with the maximum loudness these sets could produce.

Do you think my Koss headphones with ES100 paired to Huawei P30 Pro will guarantee enough power margin?


----------



## peter123

niemamnazwy said:


> I have another lame  question. I used to connect my Koss KSC75 and Koss Porta Pro to my old Honor 9 through a 3.5 mm jack. Now I’m using a simple pair of headphones attached to my new Huawei P30 Pro via its USB-C. In both cases I’ve been quite disappointed with the maximum loudness these sets could produce.
> 
> Do you think my Koss headphones with ES100 paired to Huawei P30 Pro will guarantee enough power margin?



Yes.


----------



## davehutch

courierdriver said:


> So, after a long wait...I finally have obtained a Mk1 version. For anyone who hasn't followed my posts in other threads (ie. KZ thread); let me give you a brief history. Like many other members here on headfi, I kept seeing this device mentioned in many threads over the past year and recd highly. This past summer I decided to buy one on Amazon.ca. When I received it, there was a problem with the 2.5mm balanced output jack immediately, so I sent it back after only 1 day. There was no option for replacement, only refund. After I returned the device and got my refund, I needed the money for other expenses and my plan was to repurchase the ES100 the following month. When the following month came; the device was no longer available on Amazon.ca. I could still get it on Amazon.com, but at a higher price plus shipping (all in USD$) so I decided to bide my time and wait till it came up again on the Canadian Amazon site. I checked many sites including Ebay and Aliexpress but I couldn't find anything that was the same price as the original $129 CDN shipped as on Amazon.ca. So I waited until last week, when this device was finally again on sale on Amazon.ca for the Black Friday sale. Originally, my expected delivery date was Dec. 5th, but was changed to Dec 2nd, because of Prime membership and free 2 day shipping. On Dec. 2nd, I got notification from Amazon that my item was delivered at 10:05 AM. I received that notification at 10:27 AM. I was home at the time, so I opened the door to my apartment (I live in a house that has 2 apartments and a small business at the front of the place...all units have a separate door that goes straight out to the street...no hallways or anything), expecting to see the package at my door or on my porch. Nothing was there. I went to the front of my building where my mailbox is, thinking maybe the delivery person put it there. No package. Finally, I went to the business out front and the lady who owns it told me the guy tried to deliver it there, but she instructed him to go down towards the back (my apartment is classified as "rear apartment") and indicated the 4 steps that go to my place. He never came and worst of all, he scanned my package as being delivered when it was not. After much communication with both Amazon.ca and Canada Post, I finally received my ES100 today. After much screwing around trying to get the firmware updated and connecting to my S8+...it's finally working! And man, does it ever sound great! Only used it for 20 minutes with KZ ZS10 PRO in balanced mode, but wow! It's bluetooth and it's every bit as good as my Fiio Q1MK2 dac/amp stacked via USB. I will definitely need to have more time with it (and use different iems with it) before I can give further impressions...but so far, I can tell that this thing is really good sounding and worth the hype.



New paragraph


----------



## MonoJon

niemamnazwy said:


> I have another lame  question. I used to connect my Koss KSC75 and Koss Porta Pro to my old Honor 9 through a 3.5 mm jack. Now I’m using a simple pair of headphones attached to my new Huawei P30 Pro via its USB-C. In both cases I’ve been quite disappointed with the maximum loudness these sets could produce.
> 
> Do you think my Koss headphones with ES100 paired to Huawei P30 Pro will guarantee enough power margin?



@niemamnazwy , welcome to Head Fi! To answer your question in more detail, the disappointing power output from your P30 is completely irrelevant. The P30 will only be sending a bluetooth signal to the ES100. The power driving your headphones comes completely from the ES100. I got the ES100 to solve the same problem you are having - the headphone power output from my Sony Xperia phone is really too low to even drive low-impedance IEMs. It's an embarrassment for a product from Sony, especially since they have actively advertised the audio capabilities of their smartphones and are such a big name in the audio world in general. The ES100 solves the problem of low power output from a smartphone completely, and on top of that, it provides a better DAC, wireless capability, balanced and unbalanced output, and an app with a sophisticated equalizer and all sorts of other audio tweaking options. I was fortunate to get mine during the $79 Black Friday sale, though it is now back to $99 in the USA, but as one reviewer put it, it's really worth twice it's asking price for all it gives you.

The ES100 is not without some minor drawbacks though, which I outlined in an earlier post HERE


----------



## courierdriver

davehutch said:


> New paragraph


Sorry...forgot my high school English class etiquette.


----------



## niemamnazwy

Does ES100 have an option of enabling a phone microphone instead of the one embedded in the receiver?

@radsone Can we expect the upgraded version (MK2) in Amazon.de before Christmas?


----------



## MonoJon

niemamnazwy said:


> Does ES100 have an option of enabling a phone microphone instead of the one embedded in the receiver?
> 
> @radsone Can we expect the upgraded version (MK2) in Amazon.de before Christmas?



My understanding is that it does not, but it includes it's own built in microphone which has been said is very good quality. 

You can get info for all the current mobile Bluetooth DAC/amp devices here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...es-bluetooth-headphone-adapter-thread.906655/

That the first few posts on that thread are actively updated and should have all the current info you need.


----------



## niemamnazwy

MonoJon said:


> My understanding is that it does not, but it includes it's own built in microphone which has been said is very good quality.



I have no doubt about the quality of a built-in microphone. I am gonna use the receiver as a portable device though and I can imagine a situation when it is easier for me to get the smartphone out of pocket than the receiver that is clipped to my shirt or belt underneath a winter jacket.

Do you think i.e. this app can give me control over that?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nordskog.LesserAudioSwitch


----------



## Broquen (Dec 8, 2019)

niemamnazwy said:


> I have no doubt about the quality of a built-in microphone. I am gonna use the receiver as a portable device though and I can imagine a situation when it is easier for me to get the smartphone out of pocket than the receiver that is clipped to my shirt or belt underneath a winter jacket.
> 
> Do you think i.e. this app can give me control over that?
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nordskog.LesserAudioSwitch



This kind of apps use to have system compatibility problems but when they work, they use to be valid too (BTW description looks ok).

EDIT: Last app update was on Dec. 3rd. Maybe it deserves a try in your case.

And on more general terms, speaking of the ES100, I'd like to say that I'm every day more convinced that using LDAC makes sound quality so close to wired (always to my ears), that it is not longer an excuse (until you go with really expensive stuff at least).

I mean, nowadays I much like would buy an ES100 with its dual DAC implementation and Bluetooth comfort, vs most low-mid wired solutions (curious that assuming that, makes me feel a bit like when I bought my first Kindle and my book collection turned into a romantic caprice that always accompanies me, but barely use).

In any case, it's just an opinion. But hope this is not a standalone one.


----------



## jasonb

> And on more general terms, speaking of the ES100, I'd like to say that I'm every day more convinced that using LDAC makes sound quality so close to wired (always to my ears), that it is not longer an excuse (until you go with really expensive stuff at least).



Completely agree. I'm only using Google Play Music, but I've used FLAC at 16bit 44.1khz and with LDAC I don't feel that I'm missing anything.


----------



## posnera

Saberlarry said:


> The general consensus to use this on an iPhone is to put the source volume (the iPhone) to maximum, yes?



That's the official recommendation.  In my opinion, keeping the iPhone around 80% and then using the phone to fine-tune the volume is worth a small potential decrease in fidelity.  I don't like the buttons on the device at all and avoid using them whenever possible.


----------



## courierdriver

posnera said:


> That's the official recommendation.  In my opinion, keeping the iPhone around 80% and then using the phone to fine-tune the volume is worth a small potential decrease in fidelity.  I don't like the buttons on the device at all and avoid using them whenever possible.


While I don't have an iPhone (I'm an Android guy and I use Samsung Galaxy S8+), I have been following the ES100 manufacturers directions. In the app, I have set my Source volume at 100%, and use the Analog volume slider control in the app to control the output volume. It's much easier to control the Analog volume output in the app, compared to using the teeny tiny buttons on the device itself. For me at least, anyway. Whether I listen to Spotify or my own FLAC files from my SD card in my phone (using Hiby player), I always keep both the player and the Earsonics app open on my phone so I can easily switch between the both. I spent 3 hours listening to music last night using my smartphone and the ES100...not once did I ever touch the device itself to control volume. Everything you need to control the device, is available through the app on your phone.


----------



## bbnn (Dec 12, 2019)

do you guys use the es100 wired or through BT? I noticed that with wired, it seems to be capped at 16bit/44k? or am i just reading it wrong?if so doesnt that mean BT is able to output at better quality? which sounds silly? not sure.
also has anyone used the es100 mainly for your car through aux? if so do you leave it in car 24/7 or take it out?


----------



## kukkurovaca

bbnn said:


> do you guys use the es100 wired or through BT? I noticed that with wired, it seems to be capped at 16bit/44k? or am i just reading it wrong?if so doesnt that mean BT is able to output at better quality? which sounds silly? not sure.
> also has anyone used the es100 mainly for your car through aux? if so do you leave it in car 24/7 or take it out?



Wired connection is limited by the chipset. But either wired or BT sounds fine for me.


----------



## bbnn

kukkurovaca said:


> Wired connection is limited by the chipset. But either wired or BT sounds fine for me.


phone side? if so: i see


----------



## kukkurovaca

bbnn said:


> phone side? if so: i see



No, the Qualcomm chipset that the ES100 uses for USB. 

The Qudelix 5K will go higher, but not as high as the BTR5 which uses XMOS for USB. This was discussed recently in the Qudelix thread:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-qudelix-5k-thread.914628/page-14#post-15356970

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-qudelix-5k-thread.914628/page-15#post-15357864


----------



## bbnn

kukkurovaca said:


> No, the Qualcomm chipset that the ES100 uses for USB.
> 
> The Qudelix 5K will go higher, but not as high as the BTR5 which uses XMOS for USB. This was discussed recently in the Qudelix thread:
> 
> ...


yah i was thinkin id use es100 for car and get qudelix for daily


----------



## radsone

ES100MK2 is now available Amazon stores in Europe  

The title of each page is still marked as MK1 but it is MK2 that you will receive. (It takes some time for Amazon to update the title. We appreciate your understanding!)

UK: http://amzn.eu/9zhjuV7
France: http://amzn.eu/2bXfbiR
Italy: http://amzn.eu/ghFoHFY
Spain: http://amzn.eu/aa9pzG9
Germany: https://amzn.to/2k424r3


----------



## dharmasteve

radsone said:


> ES100MK2 is now available Amazon stores in Europe
> 
> The title of each page is still marked as MK1 but it is MK2 that you will receive. (It takes some time for Amazon to update the title. We appreciate your understanding!)
> 
> ...




Your links are for the Mk1 not Mk2......?????? Where can a poor boy get the Mk 2? Why did the USA get the best prices on the MK2? C'mon give us Europeans a fair price like you did in the US. Grrrrrr.


----------



## peter123

dharmasteve said:


> Your links are for the Mk1 not Mk2......?????? Where can a poor boy get the Mk 2? Why did the USA get the best prices on the MK2? C'mon give us Europeans a fair price like you did in the US. Grrrrrr.



1. If you care to read the post fully it clearly state that you will receive the mk2. 

2. Prices in the US are always communicated without taxes, I'm also pretty sure that EU had better customer protection (warranty).


----------



## bronco1015

Thinking of getting one of these to use with my PM3. not long after i sold my PSB M4U8, i started wishing i had a BT headphone that sounded at least as good as that, and i tried the Beyerdynamic Lagoon. They sound fantastic when connected to my jotunheim and gumbi, but don't quite cut it for BT use. So decided to entertain the idea of the ES100, but i have a few questions. These are to help me visualize this a bit mor, as i'm completely blind. from what i can tell about what's published for dimentions it is light for sure, but in getting one of these BT dac-amps, i'd like to ideally have a super small cable from the ES100 to the PM3 and possibly mount the ES100 maybe to the cup of the PM3? maybe that isn't really feasible or the ES100 is to bulky for that, but goal is to turn my PM3 into a wireless headphone as much as possible. Also, what's the difference between the 1st and 2nd versions of the ES100?


----------



## bbnn

qUOTE="kukkurovaca, post: 15358783, member: 473630"]No, the Qualcomm chipset that the ES100 uses for USB.

The Qudelix 5K will go higher, but not as high as the BTR5 which uses XMOS for USB. This was discussed recently in the Qudelix thread:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-qudelix-5k-thread.914628/page-14#post-15356970

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-qudelix-5k-thread.914628/page-15#post-15357864[/QUOTE]

I didn't fully read the 2nd link that was quoted. The es100 has 2 dacs and according to the link the qudelix, through btr5, only uses one of it's 2 DAC but again at higher bitrates. Is this also true for es100?  Btr5 only using 1 DAC as opposed to 2 when used with a cable? If this is true would this mean that even tho I'm using 2.5mm I'm not getting that balanced output since it's only using 1 DAC?


----------



## benoe

radsone said:


> ES100MK2 is now available Amazon stores in Europe
> 
> The title of each page is still marked as MK1 but it is MK2 that you will receive. (It takes some time for Amazon to update the title. We appreciate your understanding!)
> 
> ...



Good news. Will we receive any firmware update in the future for this device, or now you are focusing on new devices only?


----------



## subwoof3r

benoe said:


> Good news. Will we receive any firmware update in the future for this device, or now you are focusing on new devices only?


2.0.2 is the last firmware released in janurary 2019, as specs are the exact same between MK1 and MK2 I don't think there will be any new firmware for a very long time.


----------



## benoe

subwoof3r said:


> 2.0.2 is the last firmware released in janurary 2019, as specs are the exact same between MK1 and MK2 I don't think there will be any new firmware for a very long time.


There still can be improvements especially on the software side.


----------



## complete (Dec 17, 2019)

What are the main differences between mk1 and mk2?


----------



## Slater

complete said:


> What are the main differences between mk1 and mk2?



Radsone posted a detailed list of the exact differences. If you search the thread above, you’ll find their post.


----------



## subwoof3r (Dec 18, 2019)

Hi guys,
if it can help, I made few photos to help comparate MK1 vs MK2 :


MK1 (left) / MK2 (right) :


MK1 (up) / MK2 (down) :


MK1 (up) / MK2 (down) :


MK1 shirt clip :


MK2 shirt clip :


----------



## courierdriver

subwoof3r said:


> Hi guys,
> if it can help, I made few photos to help comparate MK1 vs MK2 :
> 
> (from left to right) :
> ...


Thanks for the photos, friend! To be honest though, I don't think the changes in the Mk2 are radical enough to make me think it's much better than the Mk1. As someone who just bought two of the Mk1 in the past couple weeks, it doesn't look like I'd be gaining much by buying the Mk2. Sound wise, everything is the same with both. And I'm totally loving the sound of all my iems with the Mk1. @Slater said it best a while back...best money I ever spent on a piece of gear. This thing is so versatile, has so many options, and can provide so much control of the sound...it's silly not to have one.


----------



## jasonb (Dec 17, 2019)

bronco1015 said:


> Thinking of getting one of these to use with my PM3. not long after i sold my PSB M4U8, i started wishing i had a BT headphone that sounded at least as good as that, and i tried the Beyerdynamic Lagoon. They sound fantastic when connected to my jotunheim and gumbi, but don't quite cut it for BT use. So decided to entertain the idea of the ES100, but i have a few questions. These are to help me visualize this a bit mor, as i'm completely blind. from what i can tell about what's published for dimentions it is light for sure, but in getting one of these BT dac-amps, i'd like to ideally have a super small cable from the ES100 to the PM3 and possibly mount the ES100 maybe to the cup of the PM3? maybe that isn't really feasible or the ES100 is to bulky for that, but goal is to turn my PM3 into a wireless headphone as much as possible. Also, what's the difference between the 1st and 2nd versions of the ES100?



I do exactly this to a Q701, and a K371.





It would look more compact if I could find and redo this with right angle or 45 degree connectors, but this works. These only get used at home. On the go I just use Galaxy Buds.


----------



## jasonb

subwoof3r said:


> 2.0.2 is the last firmware released in janurary 2019, as specs are the exact same between MK1 and MK2 I don't think there will be any new firmware for a very long time.



Only improvement I could see would be to fix the way the devices handles charging. All the weird reboots and power ups when connecting and disconnecting the charge cable are weird. A PEQ instead of GEQ would be nice too, but I don't see that happening.


----------



## MonoJon

jasonb said:


> I do exactly this to a Q701, and a K371.
> 
> It would look more compact if I could find and redo this with right angle or 45 degree connectors, but this works. These only get used at home. On the go I just use Galaxy Buds.



Where did you get that short TRS to Mini XLR cable, or did you make it?


----------



## subwoof3r (Dec 18, 2019)

I forgot to precise but the new MK2 is way more fingerprints than the MK1 (due to its less mat finish).
I'm meticulous but its now much easier to get it dirty (and scratchy)


----------



## jasonb

MonoJon said:


> Where did you get that short TRS to Mini XLR cable, or did you make it?



Made it.


----------



## SoundChoice

courierdriver said:


> Thanks for the photos, friend! To be honest though, I don't think the changes in the Mk2 are radical enough to make me think it's much better than the Mk1. As someone who just bought two of the Mk1 in the past couple weeks, it doesn't look like I'd be gaining much by buying the Mk2. Sound wise, everything is the same with both. And I'm totally loving the sound of all my iems with the Mk1. @Slater said it best a while back...best money I ever spent on a piece of gear. This thing is so versatile, has so many options, and can provide so much control of the sound...it's silly not to have one.



It does provide good options for DAC EQ etc, but the bluetooth range is slightly below "next room" which means you practically need to carry your source with you everywhere, almost defeating the goal of light BT wireless portabililty.


----------



## peter123

Among all my Bluetooth devices the ES100 is definitely in the top segment when it comes to stability and range....


----------



## jasonb

peter123 said:


> Among all my Bluetooth devices the ES100 is definitely in the top segment when it comes to stability and range....



Same here


----------



## Marco Angel

peter123 said:


> Among all my Bluetooth devices the ES100 is definitely in the top segment when it comes to stability and range....


Indeed


----------



## courierdriver

SoundChoice said:


> It does provide good options for DAC EQ etc, but the bluetooth range is slightly below "next room" which means you practically need to carry your source with you everywhere, almost defeating the goal of light BT wireless portabililty.


I find the range excellent. Couple of nights ago, I was listening to some of my FLAC files off my phone while doing some stuff outside my place. I left my phone outside on my porch and went inside to use the washroom and then had to go even further away to my bedroom to get something. About 35 feet from my phone outside, through a metal door with 2 walls separating my phone and ES100...and only had a stutter in the connection once.


----------



## Slater

courierdriver said:


> I find the range excellent. Couple of nights ago, I was listening to some of my FLAC files off my phone while doing some stuff outside my place. I left my phone outside on my porch and went inside to use the washroom and then had to go even further away to my bedroom to get something. About 35 feet from my phone outside, through a metal door with 2 walls separating my phone and ES100...and only had a stutter in the connection once.



Yeah, I go all over my house (with my phone in my bedroom or whatever), and have no dropouts as well.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Update: If this damn thing doesn't stop starting/restarting every time it goes on or off a charger I'm gonna smash it with a hammer.


----------



## jsmiller58

SomeGuyDude said:


> Update: If this damn thing doesn't stop starting/restarting every time it goes on or off a charger I'm gonna smash it with a hammer.


In the app you can choose the functionality...  but I think you are limited to (a) start when plugged in, or (b) start when unplugged.  BTR5 and W3 don’t suffer from this.  It is rather unfortunate, but at least for me not rage inducing...


----------



## MonoJon

jasonb said:


> Made it.



@jasonb Is there a tutorial somewhere for making a cord like yours?



SoundChoice said:


> It does provide good options for DAC EQ etc, but the bluetooth range is slightly below "next room" which means you practically need to carry your source with you everywhere, almost defeating the goal of light BT wireless portabililty.



I actually agree with this. I can't have my source in the office and walk into the kitchen to make a sandwich without significant dropouts and stuttering (maybe 30'-40' away). Not ideal, but not a deal-breaker. Yeah, I feel I need to carry my source with me.


----------



## Levistras

Has anybody noticed any issues with using ES100 in the cold?  This morning it was -20C here (-4F in freedom units), when I turned on the ES100 it played the connection sound it does when establishing connection with my phone VERY SLOWLY... what is usually a ~1 second tone sequence was probably about 4-5 seconds long.    After this it stayed in the phone call codec ("Calling Wide Band  16khz") when I started to play music (and sounded very poor).   I warmed it up a bunch in an inside pocket, and after 10 minutes or so restarted it and it went back to normal, locked into LDAC immediately and everything was fine.

This isn't my first winter using the ES100... have never noticed this happening before.  Is there a rating on this thing for what temperatures it can handle?


----------



## subwoof3r

Levistras said:


> Has anybody noticed any issues with using ES100 in the cold?  This morning it was -20C here (-4F in freedom units), when I turned on the ES100 it played the connection sound it does when establishing connection with my phone VERY SLOWLY... what is usually a ~1 second tone sequence was probably about 4-5 seconds long.    After this it stayed in the phone call codec ("Calling Wide Band  16khz") when I started to play music (and sounded very poor).   I warmed it up a bunch in an inside pocket, and after 10 minutes or so restarted it and it went back to normal, locked into LDAC immediately and everything was fine.
> 
> This isn't my first winter using the ES100... have never noticed this happening before.  Is there a rating on this thing for what temperatures it can handle?


Stop living in your fridge!


----------



## Slater

SomeGuyDude said:


> Update: If this damn thing doesn't stop starting/restarting every time it goes on or off a charger I'm gonna smash it with a hammer.





jsmiller58 said:


> In the app you can choose the functionality...  but I think you are limited to (a) start when plugged in, or (b) start when unplugged.  BTR5 and W3 don’t suffer from this.  It is rather unfortunate, but at least for me not rage inducing...



I can attest that it is rage inducing. 

Thank gosh the battery lasts a fairy long time, so it doesn’t have to be charged up that often.

I sure hope the Qudelix has “normal” charging. Since it’s the same guy that did the ES100, I’m a little worried that such a ridiculous quirk is gonna carry over.


----------



## Mouseman

Levistras said:


> Has anybody noticed any issues with using ES100 in the cold?  This morning it was -20C here (-4F in freedom units), when I turned on the ES100 it played the connection sound it does when establishing connection with my phone VERY SLOWLY... what is usually a ~1 second tone sequence was probably about 4-5 seconds long.    After this it stayed in the phone call codec ("Calling Wide Band  16khz") when I started to play music (and sounded very poor).   I warmed it up a bunch in an inside pocket, and after 10 minutes or so restarted it and it went back to normal, locked into LDAC immediately and everything was fine.
> 
> This isn't my first winter using the ES100... have never noticed this happening before.  Is there a rating on this thing for what temperatures it can handle?


Did it start from a cold condition? I've used mine in pretty cold conditions, but it was brought from inside and then exposed to 0F conditions.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

jsmiller58 said:


> In the app you can choose the functionality...  but I think you are limited to (a) start when plugged in, or (b) start when unplugged.  BTR5 and W3 don’t suffer from this.  It is rather unfortunate, but at least for me not rage inducing...



Well it's not about starting and stopping, like I said. I plugged them in while i had my gym buds in my ears (the ES100 was off), and this turned the ES100 on which made it connect to my phone which stopped the music in my ears. I've owned probably several thousand electronic devices over the course of my life but this is deadass the only one where inserting/removing the plug turns it on.


----------



## jasonb

Does anyone elses battery drop pretty quickly in the beginning and then seem to last for days from around 40% on down?

Seems to go from 100 to halfway down in a matter of 2-3 hours, then seems to last much longer the rest of the way down?


----------



## Slater

jasonb said:


> Does anyone elses battery drop pretty quickly in the beginning and then seem to last for days from around 40% on down?
> 
> Seems to go from 100 to halfway down in a matter of 2-3 hours, then seems to last much longer the rest of the way down?



Yeah, that's normal with the ES100.


----------



## jasonb

Slater said:


> Yeah, that's normal with the ES100.



This was my assumption. Just a poorly calibrated battery meter. The battery life is fine... So whatever.


----------



## MisterMudd

jasonb said:


> Does anyone elses battery drop pretty quickly in the beginning and then seem to last for days from around 40% on down?
> 
> Seems to go from 100 to halfway down in a matter of 2-3 hours, then seems to last much longer the rest of the way down?


Yes. Normal.


----------



## dosley01

ES100 owner again for the second time around.  New use is to drive my HD58x as a portable setup to listen in bedroom.  It has just enough power in SE mode so I'm thinking of hacking together a nice short balanced cable.  I'm thinking of just ordering a cheapo cable and converting it to balanced with a 2.5mm TRSS connector.  This way I can keep it short enough that I can just clip the ES100 onto the headband.  Should be $25 or less.  Thoughts, suggestions or am I wasting my time and money?


----------



## Mouseman

dosley01 said:


> ES100 owner again for the second time around.  New use is to drive my HD58x as a portable setup to listen in bedroom.  It has just enough power in SE mode so I'm thinking of hacking together a nice short balanced cable.  I'm thinking of just ordering a cheapo cable and converting it to balanced with a 2.5mm TRSS connector.  This way I can keep it short enough that I can just clip the ES100 onto the headband.  Should be $25 or less.  Thoughts, suggestions or am I wasting my time and money?


The Jubilees in balanced mode are very good with the ES100. It has enough power to drive them, although I've found they'll pretty much take whatever you can give them. Single ended sounds pretty bad, IMHO -- I don't think the ES100 has enough to drive them. Thankfully, there are a good amount of upgrade balanced cables available. I just got a new one from Ali that's 4.4mm to match my HiBy R5, but I think the one I had previously (2.5) was from Amazon. Not sure about making a short cable, though -- how are you planning on routing the 2nd side of the cable? Over the headband?


----------



## dosley01

Mouseman said:


> The Jubilees in balanced mode are very good with the ES100. It has enough power to drive them, although I've found they'll pretty much take whatever you can give them. Single ended sounds pretty bad, IMHO -- I don't think the ES100 has enough to drive them. Thankfully, there are a good amount of upgrade balanced cables available. I just got a new one from Ali that's 4.4mm to match my HiBy R5, but I think the one I had previously (2.5) was from Amazon. Not sure about making a short cable, though -- how are you planning on routing the 2nd side of the cable? Over the headband?



I found a .5M one on Ali for $15 shipped.  I'll give it whirl.  Plan is to just have it hang, I don't mind a little cable, just don't want to noose myself if I fell asleep.


----------



## jsmiller58

Slater said:


> I can attest that it is rage inducing.
> 
> Thank gosh the battery lasts a fairy long time, so it doesn’t have to be charged up that often.
> 
> I sure hope the Qudelix has “normal” charging. Since it’s the same guy that did the ES100, I’m a little worried that such a ridiculous quirk is gonna carry over.


My guess is this is a bug masquerading as a feature...  Sometimes when the hardware is done it doesn't quite behave as desired...  Then either a redesign or redefinition of the feature set is required...  Easier to define the actual behavior as a feature


----------



## courierdriver

jasonb said:


> This was my assumption. Just a poorly calibrated battery meter. The battery life is fine... So whatever.


Yeah, I haven't had any problems with how long the battery lasts, but like you, I DID notice it went down faster in the top half. It doesn't bother me though and I kinda equate it to the fuel tank in a car or truck. If you fill a vehicle with fuel, it usually doesn't take much driving before the fuel guage moves down. Once the guage gets down to halfway, it seems to take more time to get down to a quarter tank or less. That's because the bottom of the fuel tank is wider than the top, therefore there's more fuel in the bottom half than in the top, which is where the little thingy that bobs at the top of the fuel and gives the readings to the fuel guage on the dashboard is located. I'm not sure if batteries work the same way, but it seems plausible and even my smartphone behaves the same way. It doesn't take long (like a couple hours) for it to drop to about 75% battery, but everything after that takes alot longer to get down to like 20% or less. I ran my ES100 for 5 days (at around 3 hours each time) before I had to recharge. I think the battery life is quite good.


----------



## subwoof3r

I'm currently experimentating but MK2 looks does not suffer anymore of this kind of issue of battery draining fast at the beginning (where I confirm it is on MK1).
Not sure if something has been done from this side (but kept secret?) into MK2.
Anyway I'm still in my first full cycle from 100% to end, so difficult to make a final judgement, I'll stay you guys tuned


----------



## charlescc2

Glad to hear the battery drops a lot slower below 50%.  Doing battery life tests for a few hours and linearly calculating how many total hours I'd get I was not happy with the estimated total battery life.  I'm glad to know this way of testing is pretty much useless given that battery life drops much more quickly from where I've been testing it near the higher end of being charged.  I guess I'll start testing battery life below 50% to at least see the slower battery life drop for myself.


----------



## Slater

subwoof3r said:


> I'm currently experimentating but MK2 looks does not suffer anymore of this kind of issue of battery draining fast at the beginning (where I confirm it is on MK1).
> Not sure if something has been done from this side (but kept secret?) into MK2.
> Anyway I'm still in my first full cycle from 100% to end, so difficult to make a final judgement, I'll stay you guys tuned



I imagine that’s just the difference between a brand new fresh battery with only a couple of charge cycles (your MK2), and an older battery with numerous charge cycles (MK1).

I have a lot of lithium ion batteries because one of my other hobbies is flashlights, and a fresh battery will always last longer than one with many cycles.


----------



## jasonb

Slater said:


> I imagine that’s just the difference between a brand new fresh battery with only a couple of charge cycles (your MK2), and an older battery with numerous charge cycles (MK1).
> 
> I have a lot of lithium ion batteries because one of my other hobbies is flashlights, and a fresh battery will always last longer than one with many cycles.



Mine is only a couple months old, and acted this way since brand new. Originally I thought the battery life sucked, but then realized that it lasts forever towards the bottom half of the battery meter.


----------



## Slater

jasonb said:


> Mine is only a couple months old, and acted this way since brand new. Originally I thought the battery life sucked, but then realized that it lasts forever towards the bottom half of the battery meter.



Ah, gotcha.


----------



## Marco Angel

jasonb said:


> Does anyone elses battery drop pretty quickly in the beginning and then seem to last for days from around 40% on down?
> 
> Seems to go from 100 to halfway down in a matter of 2-3 hours, then seems to last much longer the rest of the way down?


I use it for about 2 to 3 hrs everyday, and it last on me about 3 days, everything in ldac and balanced (1x of power). i had it for about 1 year


----------



## charlescc2 (Dec 20, 2019)

I think I've settled on the Sennheiser HD 6xx as my headphone upgrade choice.  Searching this thread it seems like the ES100 can drive them without issue.

Wondering if any of you using the HD 6xx (or who otherwise have knowledge of them) have any input or advice on using them with the ES100.

Edit: Eh, just realized how much more it's going to cost to get these to work with the 2.5mm balanced jack.  Thinking I might go another route, perhaps Grado Prestige series.


----------



## jasonb

charlescc2 said:


> I think I've settled on the Sennheiser HD 6xx as my headphone upgrade choice.  Searching this thread it seems like the ES100 can drive them without issue.
> 
> Wondering if any of you using the HD 6xx (or who otherwise have knowledge of them) have any input or advice on using them with the ES100.



With a balanced cable plugged into the balanced connection it should be enough power.


----------



## charlescc2

jasonb said:


> With a balanced cable plugged into the balanced connection it should be enough power.


Any chance you could explain why this is?  And if you think it'd be a necessity, as in it whether it would not be sufficient to go with the stock cable?  If that's what it takes I have no problem with it, but I'd just like to understand the reason for doing this.


----------



## jasonb (Dec 20, 2019)

charlescc2 said:


> Any chance you could explain why this is?  And if you think it'd be a necessity, as in it whether it would not be sufficient to go with the stock cable?  If that's what it takes I have no problem with it, but I'd just like to understand the reason for doing this.



The ES100 puts out a lot more power out of the balanced 2.5mm jack.


----------



## charlescc2

jasonb said:


> The ES100 puts out a lot more power out of the balanced 2.5mm jack.


Works for me.  Thanks again!


----------



## dharmasteve

*EarStudio ES100 MK2-24bit
£75.65 on Amazon UK today. Good price. *


----------



## jasonb

charlescc2 said:


> I think I've settled on the Sennheiser HD 6xx as my headphone upgrade choice.  Searching this thread it seems like the ES100 can drive them without issue.
> 
> Wondering if any of you using the HD 6xx (or who otherwise have knowledge of them) have any input or advice on using them with the ES100.
> 
> Edit: Eh, just realized how much more it's going to cost to get these to work with the 2.5mm balanced jack.  Thinking I might go another route, perhaps Grado Prestige series.



You can get a 2.5mm balanced cable for $50. That's not too bad.


----------



## charlescc2

jasonb said:


> You can get a 2.5mm balanced cable for $50. That's not too bad.


Sorry for continuing to be clueless, but could you point something out for me?  I could certainly live with $50ish.

I looked earlier and only found cables that had XLR connectors at the end (and cost $60+).  Then I looked for female XLR to male 2.5mm, and that didn't really seem to be a thing aside from a DIY listing I found on eBay (that cost about $25+).


----------



## jasonb

charlescc2 said:


> Sorry for continuing to be clueless, but could you point something out for me?  I could certainly live with $50ish.
> 
> I looked earlier and only found cables that had XLR connectors at the end (and cost $60+).  Then I looked for female XLR to male 2.5mm, and that didn't really seem to be a thing aside from a DIY listing I found on eBay (that cost about $25+).



Here's one: https://www.amazon.com/Meijunter-Headphones-Sennheiser-Replacement-Upgrade/dp/B07DBWF75S?th=1&psc=1


----------



## peter123

charlescc2 said:


> Sorry for continuing to be clueless, but could you point something out for me?  I could certainly live with $50ish.
> 
> I looked earlier and only found cables that had XLR connectors at the end (and cost $60+).  Then I looked for female XLR to male 2.5mm, and that didn't really seem to be a thing aside from a DIY listing I found on eBay (that cost about $25+).



Fwiw I've got this one from Aliexpress for my HD58X and HD650 and I'm very happy with the cable. 



 

The HD650 isn't the best match with the ES100 for me as I prefer the warm HD650 with a more sterile dac/amp. That being said I find the HD650 too warm and rolled of in both ends with all gear so YMMV.


----------



## charlescc2 (Dec 21, 2019)

jasonb said:


> Here's one: https://www.amazon.com/Meijunter-Headphones-Sennheiser-Replacement-Upgrade/dp/B07DBWF75S?th=1&psc=1


Ended up finding a good option on AE for $25.  Then I asked for balanced 2.5mm cable recommendations in the HD 650 thread and somebody gave a high recommendation of cables from the exact same vendor I was looking at on AE, but on eBay.

In case anybody else is interested in using the HD 650/6XX with the ES100 and is looking for a very reasonably priced balanced 2.5mm cable:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223738981057

Ostensibly the same cable (and merchant) but on AE:

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32934012800.html

Edit: @peter123 it looks like we posted about the same cable at the same moment, ha.  Thanks for another validating vote on that cable.

Also thanks for your input on the HD 650 with the ES100/in general.  I suppose the only way to know how I'll personally feel about it is to dive in myself at this point.


----------



## peter123

charlescc2 said:


> Ended up finding a good option on AE for $25.  Then I asked for balanced 2.5mm cable recommendations in the HD 650 thread and somebody gave a high recommendation of cables from the exact same vendor I was looking at on AE, but on eBay.
> 
> In case anybody else is interested in using the HD 650/6XX with the ES100 and is looking for a very reasonably priced balanced 2.5mm cable:
> 
> ...



Ha ha, we posted at the same time


----------



## charlescc2

Wondering if anybody else running the HD650/6XX with the ES100 can share their opinion on the pairing.  I think I'd love the headphone in general but how well it goes with the ES100 is the more important factor as that's mostly what I'll be using it with.  I've been discussing with another member who feels that it's possible that even through balanced output the ES100 doesn't get the most out of the headphone at 300 ohm, mentioning that the ES100 doesn't sufficiently power the HD800S, which is also at 300 ohm.


----------



## jasonb

charlescc2 said:


> Wondering if anybody else running the HD650/6XX with the ES100 can share their opinion on the pairing.  I think I'd love the headphone in general but how well it goes with the ES100 is the more important factor as that's mostly what I'll be using it with.  I've been discussing with another member who feels that it's possible that even through balanced output the ES100 doesn't get the most out of the headphone at 300 ohm, mentioning that the ES100 doesn't sufficiently power the HD800S, which is also at 300 ohm.



It only takes .13mW to get the HD650 to 90dB. So 16mW will be enough power for sure. The question is how do they sound together. They may be a fine pairing, they may not be. 

I've used my ES100 with a bass modded AKG Q701, which is even harder to drive than the HD650. It takes 1.4mW to get the Q701 to 90dB, but it's impedance is only 64ohm.


----------



## charlescc2

jasonb said:


> It only takes .13mW to get the HD650 to 90dB. So 16mW will be enough power for sure. The question is how do they sound together. They may be a fine pairing, they may not be.
> 
> I've used my ES100 with a bass modded AKG Q701, which is even harder to drive than the HD650. It takes 1.4mW to get the Q701 to 90dB, but it's impedance is only 64ohm.


I gotcha.  Power certainly not an issue here then and it may just be they aren't the best pairing.


----------



## chompchomps

Thinking of going the ES100 on balanced with the Hd58X.. How are y’all gonna attach it to the headphones itself? Or just keep the es100 in your pocket or something


----------



## jasonb

chompchomps said:


> Thinking of going the ES100 on balanced with the Hd58X.. How are y’all gonna attach it to the headphones itself? Or just keep the es100 in your pocket or something



I've attached an ES100 to two different headphones with Velcro.


----------



## liampanto

Could anyone explain how exactly the music files manage to bypass your phone's DAC and unprocessed by the phone get straight via Bluetooth to fioo where they get processed by higher quality DAC ?


----------



## rkw

liampanto said:


> Could anyone explain how exactly the music files manage to bypass your phone's DAC and unprocessed by the phone get straight via Bluetooth to fioo where they get processed by higher quality DAC ?


It bypasses the phone's DAC, but doesn't go straight through to Bluetooth. Bluetooth is digital data, so music files wouldn't go through the phone's DAC (no D to A conversion involved). However, the Bluetooth protocol doesn't have enough bandwidth for transmitting lossless music files. The music file is processed through the Bluetooth codec (including lossy compression) before wireless transmission.


----------



## courierdriver

chompchomps said:


> Thinking of going the ES100 on balanced with the Hd58X.. How are y’all gonna attach it to the headphones itself? Or just keep the es100 in your pocket or something


I just clamp it on to my wire, and wear it like a pendent.


----------



## liampanto

Nice. Do you need an appv for es 100 to work?


----------



## rkw

liampanto said:


> Do you need an appv for es 100 to work?


I assume you meant app. The ES100 does not require an app to work. You can change settings with the app but it is not required for operation.


----------



## trellus

courierdriver said:


> I just clamp it on to my wire, and wear it like a pendent.



That approach has a side benefit  of putting the microphone in a good position to catch your voice properly if you happen to be connected to a smartphone with the ES100.


----------



## Slater

liampanto said:


> Nice. Do you need an appv for es 100 to work?





rkw said:


> I assume you meant app. The ES100 does not require an app to work. You can change settings with the app but it is not required for operation.



The app does the firmware updates, so it is at least recommended to use the app when first buying a new ES100, and then every once in a while after that.


----------



## dogilainen (Dec 22, 2019)

About his "modding" your wired headphones to wireless using ES100..

I did that and would like to publicly thank jasonb for making my life so much more enjoyable. I do not know if it was originally his idea, but being vocal about it and posting excellent pictures caught my attention. So thanks man!

I have followed his footsteps and used Velcro tape to attach ES100 to my K712 Pros. Here's few pictures:











I use 3.5 mm unbalanced connector with these headphones. I have also short 2.5 mm balanced cable that I'm going to use with my Sennheiser HD 598, but I haven't found the time to set up those yet. So pics to follow of those later, if anyone is interested.

And about the cables. I also ordered that 1 meter long balanced Sennheiser - 2.5 mm balanced cable from somewhere, maybe Ebay. Did not cost too much, but was way too long.

Then I found OIDIO sound. Man was I happy.

They have 3 different cables / qualitys, 20+ colours and (at least for AKGs) 10 different connectors you can choose from. Different qualitys, straight, angled, whatever. So I ordered the cable you can see in the pictures for my AKGs.

I also asked about a cable for my Sennheisers (which have unique connector at headphone end) and they bought OEM cable, shortened it to requested length and attached a source end connector of my liking to other end.

Ended up paying just over 100 USD for those two cables, including shipping (For orders over 60 GBP shipping is free). Not bad as far as I'm concerned.

And just to be clear: I do not have any relation to OIDIO, did not receive any discounts to post this "ad", nor was it requested by them, or anythink like that. Just a really, really happy customer sharing joy


----------



## pfloyd

One thing I appreciate about the es100 is that it doesn’t yell at you “low battery” every minute at 30% like some bt modules do. You can take it to 1% and get just a modest chime. Really optimizes play time. Good job!


----------



## courierdriver

trellus said:


> That approach has a side benefit  of putting the microphone in a good position to catch your voice properly if you happen to be connected to a smartphone with the ES100.


Yeah, baby...nice catch! That was my thought also when I first did this. I was wondering if anyone else would see the side benefit to wearing the ES100 this way. I haven't yet had the chance to check out the mic performance on this thing, since I usually use it later at night, and don't tend to make or receive phone calls after 10PM.


----------



## charlescc2

For those using ES100 with 2.5mm balanced, if you run those headphones elsewhere to 3.5mm with an adapter do you prefer a short cable or just a plug?  Or do you just not like doing this at all for some reason?


----------



## rkw

charlescc2 said:


> For those using ES100 with 2.5mm balanced, if you run those headphones elsewhere to 3.5mm with an adapter do you prefer a short cable or just a plug?


It's a matter of personal preference, but I prefer a cord style adapter like the FiiO BL35. A single piece plug adapter is a somewhat long awkward size and easy to bump against, especially in portable use.


----------



## Slater

charlescc2 said:


> For those using ES100 with 2.5mm balanced, if you run those headphones elsewhere to 3.5mm with an adapter do you prefer a short cable or just a plug?  Or do you just not like doing this at all for some reason?



I’ve been real happy with this 2.5mm->3.5mm adapter


----------



## MonoJon

dogilainen said:


> About his "modding" your wired headphones to wireless using ES100..
> 
> I did that and would like to publicly thank jasonb for making my life so much more enjoyable. I do not know if it was originally his idea, but being vocal about it and posting excellent pictures caught my attention. So thanks man!
> 
> ...



@dogilainen Thank you for posting this. It really seems like a great resource. Can you provide a link to the cable you ordered? I am having trouble finding in their site.



Slater said:


> I’ve been real happy with this 2.5mm->3.5mm adapter



Thanks @Slater, I will look this up.


----------



## Lurk650

charlescc2 said:


> For those using ES100 with 2.5mm balanced, if you run those headphones elsewhere to 3.5mm with an adapter do you prefer a short cable or just a plug?  Or do you just not like doing this at all for some reason?


FiiO BL35 is my portable, iBasso CA01 for my desktop


----------



## cenix (Dec 25, 2019)

I'm interested in this amp and have a question regarding the balanced mode.

In other amps, in order to make use of the balanced mode, the source also needs to have a balanced mode (please correct me if I'm wrong). But, I seem to hear people using the ES100 in balanced mode paired with their phone (which as far I know, aren't balanced). Does this mean that you can fully make use of the balanced mode on the ES100 via wireless as well as connected with wire to your phone? 

Lastly, does this sound better wired as opposed to wireless to your source?

Thank you.

*Edit: Nevermind on the balanced question, I see that it's a DAC as well. That explains everything.*


----------



## Chupi383

charlescc2 said:


> For those using ES100 with 2.5mm balanced, if you run those headphones elsewhere to 3.5mm with an adapter do you prefer a short cable or just a plug?  Or do you just not like doing this at all for some reason?


You mean to plug my 2.5 mm balanced earphones into regular 3.5 mm unbalanced devices? I got this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CYQTSZR *BUT I CANNOT RECOMMEND IT*. I link it only as a warning. Mine came with the left and right channels swapped. It wasn't terribly hard to fix with a soldering iron, but it shows that they have some quality control issues.


----------



## Lurk650

Chupi383 said:


> You mean to plug my 2.5 mm balanced earphones into regular 3.5 mm unbalanced devices? I got this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CYQTSZR *BUT I CANNOT RECOMMEND IT*. I link it only as a warning. Mine came with the left and right channels swapped. It wasn't terribly hard to fix with a soldering iron, but it shows that they have some quality control issues.


LOL I would have just returned it and went with the FiiO, save the hassle of soldering


----------



## dogilainen (Dec 27, 2019)

MonoJon said:


> @dogilainen Thank you for posting this. It really seems like a great resource. Can you provide a link to the cable you ordered? I am having trouble finding in their site.



This is the cable I ordered for AKG K712 PROs. Maroon / Black Rean / 20 cm / 3.5 mm gold Rean jack.

They used to list "Original Sennheiser 598 cable modded to balanced and cut to desired length" item / option in their list, but since there is a "national stortage" of those cables at the moment, it is missing from their webpage. I asked for one (via email), and it took them 3 days to find and buy one from unofficial source.. I ended up paying 36 GBP for it (including all the work and new TRRS source connector).

They'll make any length cable you need, at least as short as you need, but since they do not list every possible length in webstore, just gather all the info / options you need and send them email. Once everything is clear they'll send you a PayPal link, you pay and wait for the goodies (seriously, I got a biscuit with my cables ) to arrive.

EDIT: About the cable quality. I was told that Pellucid Plus cable is better, but "_for such a short cable I don't think there would be a noticeable audio difference, especially with the signal being partly wireless_", so I actually got recommendation, from OIDIO, to order the cheaper Pellucid cable. They didn't suggest Mongrel for such a short cable either.


----------



## Cevisi

SomeGuyDude said:


> Update: If this damn thing doesn't stop starting/restarting every time it goes on or off a charger I'm gonna smash it with a hammer.


Why the **** are you angry do you stick it in and out of your charger every minute


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Cevisi said:


> Why the **** are you angry do you stick it in and out of your charger every minute



Two things.

1) This is what we call "hyperbole," wherein one exaggerates for effect.

2) If you are genuinely not able to see the problem with a device that restarts itself whenever it is plugged in or out, apparently Radsone needs to hire you for their Don't Have a Clue How crap Should Work Division.


----------



## Cevisi

SomeGuyDude said:


> Two things.
> 
> 1) This is what we call "hyperbole," wherein one exaggerates for effect.
> 
> 2) If you are genuinely not able to see the problem with a device that restarts itself whenever it is plugged in or out, apparently Radsone needs to hire you for their Don't Have a Clue How crap Should Work Division.


I have the device since 2 years i know that it reatarts when pluged in and out its no deal for me


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Cevisi said:


> I have the device since 2 years i know that it reatarts when pluged in and out its no deal for me



Being willing to put up with bad design does not change the fact that it is bad design. But hey, kudos to you for low standards.


----------



## Cevisi

SomeGuyDude said:


> Being willing to put up with bad design does not change the fact that it is bad design. But hey, kudos to you for low standards.


You dont know what you are talking the es 100 has a superior design compared to much other bluetooth dac amps 

I have the fiio q5s it does not conect automatically i have to push the button for five seconds and choose it on my phone and wait 5 seconds till it connects it restart everytime when i start the fiio app and close it and it shuts dowm when connectet to a charger and this is a 400 dollar device

The es 100 does every thing better then the q5s besides it sounds just 5% bader 


Go smash it against the wall you shouldent own such a good device


----------



## max232

Children behave please!


----------



## MonoJon (Dec 28, 2019)

Wow, some people in this thread are getting way too worked up over nothing! Yes, the rebooting behavior when the ES100 is connected to or removed from a charger is a design flaw and is annoying. Yes, it also has many redeeming and even unique features that more than make up for it, but that doesn't mean that it's not still annoying, and it doesn't mean that @radsone shouldn't fix it in the firmware or in the next version of the device if they can.



dogilainen said:


> This is the cable I ordered for AKG K712 PROs. Maroon / Black Rean / 20 cm / 3.5 mm gold Rean jack.
> 
> They used to list "Original Sennheiser 598 cable modded to balanced and cut to desired length" item / option in their list, but since there is a "national stortage" of those cables at the moment, it is missing from their webpage. I asked for one (via email), and it took them 3 days to find and buy one from unofficial source.. I ended up paying 36 GBP for it (including all the work and new TRRS source connector).
> 
> ...



Many thanks or this! The cable may be too expensive for me, so I might prefer to have my hand at making one. Someone on the K275 thread mentioned a method for making a cable using a certain A/V spooled cable and a paracord Aleve, but when I asked about a link to detailed tutorial or instructions, they didn't respond. I hope to mod my K275 to make them balanced and add a 4-pin mini XLR (there _is _a tutorial for doing this online).


----------



## Chupi383

Lurk650 said:


> LOL I would have just returned it and went with the FiiO, save the hassle of soldering


It took less time to fix it than it would have taken to fill out the form, print the label, box it up and take it out to the post office.

As for the ES100 restarting when plugged/unplugged thing, yeah it's annoying and all, but I hardly ever do that while using it. The flimsy clip is a bigger issue to me, and I have that fixed acceptably with a small ziptie and figure when it finally breaks for good I'll dremel the remains of it off and stick a lapel mic clip onto the back with mounting tape. Oh, also, the extra latency added by the device itself is annoying -- even with the Bluetooth latency compensation Android automatically adds, it's still a little out of sync on videos. Still, if these are the biggest gripes I have about an audio device that costs this little and sounds this nice, I consider it a really awesome device.

Still, I'm probably going to buy the Qudelix 5K when it comes out. I want that parametric EQ, and I'm hoping it'll do something to reduce or eliminate its own internal latency or add a low-latency no-postprocessing mode I can select.


----------



## Saberlarry

What are some universally recommended settings for the app? Like DCT Level, Oversampling rate, etc.

Also, I use this with my iPhone, so as I understand, the best audio streaming is AAC. Then does that mean streaming lossless music on iPhone is worthless and I'd better replace lossless with lossy (good sources, like from iTunes) files with minimally notable differences of audio quality and save much more phone storage? Thanks


----------



## jasonb

Saberlarry said:


> What are some universally recommended settings for the app? Like DCT Level, Oversampling rate, etc.
> 
> Also, I use this with my iPhone, so as I understand, the best audio streaming is AAC. Then does that mean streaming lossless music on iPhone is worthless and I'd better replace lossless with lossy (good sources, like from iTunes) files with minimally notable differences of audio quality and save much more phone storage? Thanks



It means you should ditch the iPhone for an Android phone so you can benefit from LDAC. All my music is played through Google Play Music which is 320kbps AAC, so I'm not getting the full benefits of LDAC though. I may try Amazon music which offers FLAC. I've tried tidal and quboz and am not a huge fan of either.


----------



## tmb821

Just ordered one of these. I’m coming from a btr3, am I going to be disappointed? The btr3 makes my nx3s play my k240s wonderfully. Hoping the es100 will be just as good.


----------



## dharmasteve

tmb821 said:


> Just ordered one of these. I’m coming from a btr3, am I going to be disappointed? The btr3 makes my nx3s play my k240s wonderfully. Hoping the es100 will be just as good.



I have both the BTR3 and the ES100. I would say the ES100 has an airier sound especially balanced.  The one thing the BTR3 has which the ES100 does not is the lanyard for wearing round one's neck and that matters. Soundwise though although the BTR3 is fantastic, the Radsone is a little more to my liking. More spacious.


----------



## Slater

dharmasteve said:


> The one thing the BTR3 has which the ES100 does not is the lanyard for wearing round one's neck and that matters.



My ES100 has a hole for a neck lanyard. It's right above the shirt clip.


----------



## dharmasteve

Slater said:


> My ES100 has a hole for a neck lanyard. It's right above the shirt clip.



Exactly where you said it is.  My bad.  Just now made a simple 2 ply cotton one and will figure to do a stronger one soon.  Thanks Slater. Useful.


----------



## Slater (Jan 2, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> Exactly where you said it is.  My bad.  Just now made a simple 2 ply cotton one and will figure to do a stronger one soon.  Thanks Slater. Useful.



One tip is that many usb thumb drives (especially earlier ones that were long sticks the size of a pack of stick gum) came with a little lanyard that was designed for the exact same type of lanyard hole.

They were quite strong, with a strong (yet small) string and a metal ring. You’d slide the string through, make a loop, and thread the string back through the hole of the loop. Then on the little metal ring you could attach a larger clip for a belt or keychain.

You can buy them all over by searching for the term “USB lanyard”. They cost like $0.10 from Amazon, eBay, Aliexpress, etc. They have long ones, short ones, detachable ones, ones with clips, keychain ones, wrist ones, neck ones, any color imaginable.

They’d work perfect for the ES100.


----------



## SBranson

Ij just set up the es100 on my iPad and it works physically but I cannot get the app to find the ES100.  It just keeps searching...  I’ve turned off both but it just won’t pair to the app. Any advice.?


----------



## SBranson

Oops.. my iPhone seemed to be interfering.  It works now...


----------



## tmb821

Just got my es100. Working lovely on 2.5mm balanced with my zs10 pro’s. 
Question, do I have to do anything special to hook it up to my nx3s to run my cans? Do I just plug in the 3.5 and go?
TIA.


----------



## peter123

tmb821 said:


> Just got my es100. Working lovely on 2.5mm balanced with my zs10 pro’s.
> Question, do I have to do anything special to hook it up to my nx3s to run my cans? Do I just plug in the 3.5 and go?
> TIA.



What headphones are you using? The ES100 is powerful enough for a lot of headphones on its own.


----------



## kukkurovaca

tmb821 said:


> Just got my es100. Working lovely on 2.5mm balanced with my zs10 pro’s.
> Question, do I have to do anything special to hook it up to my nx3s to run my cans? Do I just plug in the 3.5 and go?
> TIA.





peter123 said:


> What headphones are you using? The ES100 is powerful enough for a lot of headphones on its own.



Works fine with an amp. I usually have mine hooked up to my Ray Samuels SR-71A or ALO CDM. 

I have some hard to drive stuff but honestly even with easy-to-drive stuff, I'd kind of rather my setup have a volume knob. ; )


----------



## tmb821

peter123 said:


> What headphones are you using? The ES100 is powerful enough for a lot of headphones on its own.



I’m using the AKG K240s. The reason I use a amplifier is that I am hearing impaired. Between the es100 eq, and the amp I can finally enjoy music again!

The es100 is plenty powerful for my zs10pro with a balanced cable. Those sound fantastical!

It is almost enough to run my SHP9500 without the amp, but I max out the volume.


----------



## peter123

tmb821 said:


> I’m using the AKG K240s. The reason I use a amplifier is that I am hearing impaired. Between the es100 eq, and the amp I can finally enjoy music again!
> 
> The es100 is plenty powerful for my zs10pro with a balanced cable. Those sound fantastical!
> 
> It is almost enough to run my SHP9500 without the amp, but I max out the volume.



I understand, just a short 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable and you should be ready to rock.


----------



## MonoJon (Jan 4, 2020)

Slater said:


> One tip is that many usb thumb drives (especially earlier ones that were long sticks the size of a pack of stick gum) came with a little lanyard that was designed for the exact same type of lanyard hole.
> 
> They were quite strong, with a strong (yet small) string and a metal ring. You’d slide the string through, make a loop, and thread the string back through the hole of the loop. Then on the little metal ring you could attach a larger clip for a belt or keychain.
> 
> ...



Yes, exactly! I really think @radsone should include one of these in the package with the es100. They could put Radsone or EarStudio branding on it and it would cost them next to nothing to do so, and make the es100 even more convenient to use.

EDIT: I also think @radsone should put a better microphone in the next version of the es100 - I was listening to music at the airport and had the ambient sound on so that I could hear the boarding announcement for my flight. I did hear the boarding announcement and the conversations around me, but it all sounded very distorted and artificial. Does anyone know what microphone the es100 uses? The Shanling UP2 advertises that it uses a Knowles SiSonic microphone.


----------



## Slater (Jan 4, 2020)

MonoJon said:


> Yes, exactly! I really think @radsone should include one of these in the package with the es100. They could put Radsone or EarStudio branding on it and it would cost them next to nothing to do so, and make the es100 even more convenient to use.
> 
> EDIT: I also think @radsone should put a better microphone in the next version of the es100 - I was listening to music at the airport and had the ambient sound on so that I could hear the boarding announcement for my flight. I did hear the boarding announcement and the conversations around me, but it all sounded very distorted and artificial. Does anyone know what microphone the es100 uses? The Shanling UP2 advertises that it uses a Knowles SiSonic microphone.



Yeah, I played with the ambient feature once as well. Because of the placement and sensitivity of the mic, it seems to be more of a novelty than a serious/useful feature. Which is sad, because I really like the idea and would actually use the feature if it were more mature.


----------



## arbiter76

i think the microphone is more suited for nearfield ambient noise which is still not great but still useful if needed.


----------



## Holidaying

Another function of the microphone is handsfree which it does rather well, even in a car.


----------



## tmb821

Do I need to turn off Bluetooth on my phone before connecting es100 to computer?


----------



## MonoJon (Jan 13, 2020)

Latency...

Okay, so I didn't notice this at all when watching Amazon Prime Video on my Roku TV and using the ES100 as a Bluetooth source from Roku "Private Listening" running in the Roku app on my phone, but latency is very noticeable when watching Hulu. Is there any solution to the latency problem when using the ES100 over bluetooth to watch streaming video? I see that there was some talk early on about adding a buffer option to deal with latency because @radsone was unable to license AptX LL for this device due to the requirements of their contract with Qualcomm. Has there been any developments in dealing with latency? @radsone, can you comment on this?

Okay, you may be confused about what I am trying to do: I have a program streaming on my TCL Roku TV. I am trying to use the "Private Listening" feature in the Roku app on my Android phone to listen to the audio on earphones so that I do not disturb my girlfriend, who is sleeping. I cannot use my headphones in a wired connection to my phone, because, for some reason, this causes the Roku app to lose connection with the TV every several seconds, and then the audio comes back on the TV speakers - requiring me to pause the program and reconnect the app to the TV. The connection between the app and the TV is over WiFi, by the way. For some reason, this problem doesn't occur if I am streaming the audio from my phone to a bluetooth device, so I have been using the ES100 to listen to the audio. It seemed fine when watching streaming or downloaded programs on Amazon Prime Video, but latency is very noticeable when watching streaming video on Hulu. Can anyone help me figure this out?

EDIT: I plan to try using the ES100 in a wired connection to my phone, and I have a USB type C to micro B cable on the way to facilitate this, but I have my doubts about this working, since the wired connection to my phone seems to have something to do with the Roku app constantly losing the connection.


----------



## rkw (Jan 13, 2020)

MonoJon said:


> I cannot use my headphones in a wired connection to my phone, because, for some reason, this causes the Roku app to lose connection with the TV every several seconds


This is the real problem you need to solve. I searched on Google and saw this: https://www.reddit.com/r/Roku/comments/6z74on/roku_app_for_private_listening_keeps/?sort=old
Open Settings > Apps > Roku > Battery. Make sure "Allow background activity" is turned on. Select "Optimize battery usage" and turn it off for Roku (you may need to open the pulldown menu and select "All" to see it. Then try the wired connection again.
Android might be treating the app status differently when it has an active Bluetooth connection.


----------



## MonoJon

rkw said:


> This is the real problem you need to solve. I searched on Google and saw this: https://www.reddit.com/r/Roku/comments/6z74on/roku_app_for_private_listening_keeps/?sort=old
> Open Settings > Apps > Roku > Battery. Make sure "Allow background activity" is turned on. Select "Optimize battery usage" and turn it off for Roku (you may need to open the pulldown menu and select "All" to see it. Then try the wired connection again.
> Android might be treating the app status differently when it has an active Bluetooth connection.



Thank you so much! I have tried tweaking a few things to prevent the disconnection, but I don't think I ran across this post on Reddit. I think I had set something like "do not let Stamina Mode stop app to save power", but the other settings you have mentioned may be (probably are) different. If I can use the ES100 in a wired connection to my phone, that would solve 85% of my problem (my phone is not powerful enough on it's own to drive many of my IEMs to my satisfaction). I still think @radsone should look into addressing the latency issue, because it would still be a lot more convenient to listen to streaming video with the ES100 clipped to me, and not tethered to my phone.


----------



## subwoof3r

tmb821 said:


> Do I need to turn off Bluetooth on my phone before connecting es100 to computer?


if ES100 is already connected via USB to computer, then you just have to stop your music from your phone/computer et play it from the other side, it should work properly
For exemple, wired via USB to my computer and if I want to listen a bit from my phone, I just stop playing from computer and then play some music via my phone, ES100 automatically recognize where the signal goes out and takes relay.
But if you want to unplug from USB, you will be obliged to reboot your ES100.


----------



## rkw

tmb821 said:


> Do I need to turn off Bluetooth on my phone before connecting es100 to computer?


Not necessary to do anything on the phone. You can simply plug in the ES100 to the computer USB. The ES100 will reboot itself when you plug it in, and should be connected on USB audio when it is ready.


----------



## tmb821

Thanks!


----------



## kukkurovaca

In fact, the great thing about using the ES100 with USB is that you can play audio from the computer while simultaneously controlling the EQ and other settings of the ES100 from your phone!


----------



## tmb821

kukkurovaca said:


> In fact, the great thing about using the ES100 with USB is that you can play audio from the computer while simultaneously controlling the EQ and other settings of the ES100 from your phone!



That is cool. But for some reason, it stops playback on the computer whenever I pick up and unlock my phone. It reverts back to Bluetooth on the phone. iPhone XR. If I turn the Bluetooth off, start playing on the computer, then turn the Bluetooth back on, it doesn’t do it anymore. Weird?


----------



## kukkurovaca

tmb821 said:


> That is cool. But for some reason, it stops playback on the computer whenever I pick up and unlock my phone. It reverts back to Bluetooth on the phone. iPhone XR. If I turn the Bluetooth off, start playing on the computer, then turn the Bluetooth back on, it doesn’t do it anymore. Weird?



That is weird! (I have the same phone, btw) 

Do you have multipoint pairing turned off in settings or anything like that?


----------



## tmb821

kukkurovaca said:


> That is weird! (I have the same phone, btw)
> 
> Do you have multipoint pairing turned off in settings or anything like that?



no, it’s turned on.


----------



## Eksor

I have an IEM with a 4.4mm balanced cable, and was looking into getting a 2.5mm male to 4.4mm female balanced adapter. Would something like this work ok without risk of damage to my ES100 or IEM? Thanks in advance.

https://www.amazon.com/Yuhtech-Spli...d&qid=1579126554&sprefix=2.5mm+to+4.4&sr=8-16


----------



## tmb821

Eksor said:


> I have an IEM with a 4.4mm balanced cable, and was looking into getting a 2.5mm male to 4.4mm female balanced adapter. Would something like this work ok without risk of damage to my ES100 or IEM? Thanks in advance.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Yuhtech-Spli...d&qid=1579126554&sprefix=2.5mm+to+4.4&sr=8-16



As long as it is balanced to balanced it will be ok. You can also go single ended to balanced, I use balanced cables on my iems, I use a adaptor to plug them into a single ended output. Never go balanced to single ended.


----------



## Lurk650

tmb821 said:


> As long as it is balanced to balanced it will be ok. You can also go single ended to balanced, I use balanced cables on my iems, I use a adaptor to plug them into a single ended output. Never go balanced to single ended.


Correct but your description is wrong you CAN NOT go single ended to balanced but you can go Balanced to Single Ended


----------



## rkw

Lurk650 said:


> Correct but your description is wrong you CAN NOT go single ended to balanced but you can go Balanced to Single Ended


There is terminology confusion here. I think he meant the direction of the signal, single ended to balanced is okay.


----------



## Crandall

tmb821 said:


> That is cool. But for some reason, it stops playback on the computer whenever I pick up and unlock my phone. It reverts back to Bluetooth on the phone. iPhone XR. If I turn the Bluetooth off, start playing on the computer, then turn the Bluetooth back on, it doesn’t do it anymore. Weird?


90% sure that the unlock sound is being sent over bluetooth and grabbing attention from your PC. It seems like this device always prefers bluetooth over USB mode when possible.


----------



## tmb821

Crandall said:


> 90% sure that the unlock sound is being sent over bluetooth and grabbing attention from your PC. It seems like this device always prefers bluetooth over USB mode when possible.



makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## tmb821

Lurk650 said:


> Correct but your description is wrong you CAN NOT go single ended to balanced but you can go Balanced to Single Ended



Adaptor is 3.5mm se male to 2.5mm balanced female.


----------



## courierdriver

rkw said:


> There is terminology confusion here. I think he meant the direction of the signal, single ended to balanced is okay.


I also have a hard time trying to figure this out, especially when I recently decided to buy an adapter to make my 2.5mm plug balanced cables work out of a 3.5mm unbalanced single ended output. Me personally, I always look at the type of cable plug termination I'm trying to convert to. In my case, all my iem's cables are 2.5mm balanced plugs. That's because I replaced all the original, supplied cables that came with all of my iems (which were all 3.5mm unbalanced plugs), with balanced. Maybe a better way to look at it is: if your cable has a 3.5mm unbalanced plug, then an adapter to balanced won't work and will fry the ES100. If your cable has a balanced 2.5mm or 4.4 plug, then you can safely use a balanced to 3.5 adapter or pigtail to connect your earphones to the ES100 without causing any damage.


----------



## Chupi383

With multipoint on you can connect two Bluetooth devices and USB at once. However, it can only play audio from one source at a time. "Call"/handsfree audio takes the top priority, and even just opening the microphone part of the handsfree profile will take focus away from the normal A2DP profile your music was playing on. Also, if a second device tries to play sound on A2DP, it takes priority over whatever was already playing unless it was call audio.

So as the other person said, the phone was probably playing an unlock sound, though it could also have been opening the mic briefly. My suggestion is to set your phone to silent, or if your phone has the ability to select audio devices either select the phone's own speaker or plug in some rubbish wired earbuds for it to use.


----------



## 5ur3n

Hi guys. Am hoping someone or @wslee (hope he's still on) can help... I love my ES100s but strangely it's something I find myself using for work rather than when I really want listening pleasure.

To explain, at work I spend a lot of time in "deep work" with binaural beats mixed in with music or plain music in the background and I need to take calls intermittently.

So I ended up with the Sennheiser GSP600 as my work headset. It's a pretty decent headphone (for something targeting gamers) with a boom microphone. Please don't flame me - it's the best headset with boom mic that I have seen (and could afford).

Without an audio jack on the Note 10+ I eventually ended up with one of my ES100's literally cable tied to the boom. Problem is background noise in the office (mainly my team).

Has anyone looked at the ES100's mic in depth (spec or part number)? If it's similar sensitivity to the GSP600's mic I'd be willing to tear them both down and try a hack to integrate them. Unlike the DAC and chipset the info on the mic in this thread is understandably lighter.

I did contact Radsone support but they said it was proprietary and they couldn't tell me.

And yes, I have the right soldering kit, am an electronic engineer by training (albeit a lazy one) and am willing to lose an ES100 for the sheer joy of experimenting.

Famous last words, right


----------



## MrPanda

I'm using it in balanced mode with a pair of Drop HD 58x's...   really sounds surprisingly great...  and about as detailed as you can get with these phones.  Warm and lush, but kick surprisingly hard when needed...


----------



## jasonb (Jan 21, 2020)

So this isn't news to me, but it may be to some. Not all Android phones that support LDAC will stream it at the maximum bitrate of 990kbps.

I have a Sony soundbar that supports LDAC and will show on my TV what bitrate it is receiving. With both phones left at "best effort" in the developer settings, the OnePlus 7T will stream at up to 990, while the Pixel 3a will do 660 at best, but will prefer to sit at 492kbps even if the two devices are right next to each other. Both phones are running their latest updates and are on Android 10.

If you try to force the 3a to the best quality setting of 990, it does nothing. It's like it's stuck at best effort and prefers connection quality over sound quality.

The OnePlus 6T behaves the same as the 7T as well.


----------



## TK33

jasonb said:


> So this isn't news to me, but it may be to some. Not all Android phones that support LDAC will stream it at the maximum bitrate of 990kbps.
> 
> I have a Sony soundbar that supports LDAC and will show on my TV what bitrate it is receiving. With both phones left at "best effort" in the developer settings, the OnePlus 7T will stream at up to 990, while the Pixel 3a will do 660 at best, but will prefer to sit at 492kbps even if the two devices are right next to each other. Both phones are running their latest updates and are on Android 10.
> 
> ...



Good to know there are phones that can actually stream at 990  The Oneplus 7T has been on my short list of phones for when I finally upgrade my phone. My S9 struggles to stream via LDAC to my ES100 at anything other than "best effort" and becomes unusable if I try to force  higher quality (constant stuttering like a badly scratched cd). I was never too sure if it was due to the phone or the ES100 but this confirms my suspicion that it really may depend on the phone.


----------



## jasonb (Jan 21, 2020)

TK33 said:


> Good to know there are phones that can actually stream at 990  The Oneplus 7T has been on my short list of phones for when I finally upgrade my phone. My S9 struggles to stream via LDAC to my ES100 at anything other than "best effort" and becomes unusable if I try to force  higher quality (constant stuttering like a badly scratched cd). I was never too sure if it was due to the phone or the ES100 but this confirms my suspicion that it really may depend on the phone.



I had an S9+ like 4 phones ago and it sometimes had trouble streaming without hiccups when forcing best quality to a Sony WH-1000XM2. I didn't have an ES100 at the time. I've only had this 7T for a few hours, but so far so good. No complaints yet.

The connection between the 3a and the ES100 or Galaxy Buds was as perfect as can be, and never once had a single hiccup. Hopefully the 7T does as well while at the same time streaming LDAC at 990. 

I'm not sure how much this matters when I'm only using Google Play Music which is 320kbps AAC, but whatever. Google Play Music sounds fine so I guess I'd just like to know that the Bluetooth isn't the weakest link. I tried a free month of Amazon Music Unlimited HD, but I had a few complaints with it. I couldn't hear a noticeable difference anyway, but that was with the Pixel 3a streaming Bluetooth at 492-600kbps.


----------



## Broquen

I've tried ES100 with my latest phones (Xiaomi RedMI Note 5, 9T and Realme X2 Pro) and all of them can use LDAC@990 without any issue.


----------



## jasonb

Broquen said:


> I've tried ES100 with my latest phones (Xiaomi RedMI Note 5, 9T and Realme X2 Pro) and all of them can use LDAC@990 without any issue.



How do you know for sure that you're getting 990? As far as I know the ES100 doesn't tell you what bitrate it's receiving.


----------



## Broquen (Jan 22, 2020)

jasonb said:


> How do you know for sure that you're getting 990? As far as I know the ES100 doesn't tell you what bitrate it's receiving.



I know it because I can notice subtle sound differences mainly in high freqs. and because the information showed on the settings of the smartphone changed to adaptive when 990 is not possible. This was true with Redmi Note 5 and 9T. The values showed in X2 Pro settings are much more inconsistent and when I pause/stop the music, the values showed reset. But I know that the cofiguration persists because I can see 24bit in the ES100 app when I prior set this manually). A more noticeable clue is that, when in 990, the signal is much more inconsistent as I walk away or there're obstacles or walls between the phone and the ES100 and it is easier to notice and test.


----------



## MariusAB

Exactly the same situation with my oneplus6 , i know when i set to 990 from adaptive in developer options  i hear quality upgrade. Also when wall are between source in 990 mode it hangs or disapears signal so this i know it is working with 990  and i  confirm Broquen post.


----------



## VancityDreaming

Just used the ES100 as an usb dac out of my phone with the 2.5 balanced for the first time. I would say it's a 15-20% improvement over LDAC for me. Awesome.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Can someone on here settle something for me? I've been reading that LDAC has a number of significant downsides compared to AptX-HD, specifically in the realm of noise floor and being able to actually hold 990 (I do not, by any stretch, trust Android's internal settings).


----------



## jasonb

SomeGuyDude said:


> Can someone on here settle something for me? I've been reading that LDAC has a number of significant downsides compared to AptX-HD, specifically in the realm of noise floor and being able to actually hold 990 (I do not, by any stretch, trust Android's internal settings).



I haven't heard anything about aptx being better. A phone holding 990 will depend on the phone and the connection quality between the two devices.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

jasonb said:


> I haven't heard anything about aptx being better. A phone holding 990 will depend on the phone and the connection quality between the two devices.



AptX-HD specifically, and it has to do with compression algorithms as well. Just because one is at 660 and one is at 576 doesn't inherently mean one is superior (and I know LDAC goes up to 990).

And yes, "connection quality" is the thing. I saw an article at one point that suggested LDAC struggles to maintain a solid 990 unless the distance is direct "line of sight" so to speak, meaning it drops to lower bitrates if you so much as stick it in your pocket. Just need some clarification here.

I don't care for "well it sounds better" because anyone who thinks that they can reliably hear these things when they're the one changing the settings is just eating a bowl of Placebo Flakes with some Snakeoil Milk on it.


----------



## tmb821

Anybody have mk ll es100 shell? I fell on mine and scratched the snot out of the case. Still works just fine, just looks crappy. Was hoping somebody has a dead one I could transfer the guts into.


----------



## PopZeus

tmb821 said:


> Anybody have mk ll es100 shell? I fell on mine and scratched the snot out of the case. Still works just fine, just looks crappy. Was hoping somebody has a dead one I could transfer the guts into.



I kinda like it. It doesn’t accumulate fingerprints which can make it pretty slippery cuz it weighs so little. I care less about looks than I do it not breaking. It’s going to get roughed up anyway, always being clipped to things or thrown into pockets with other stuff.


----------



## Slater

tmb821 said:


> Anybody have mk ll es100 shell? I fell on mine and scratched the snot out of the case. Still works just fine, just looks crappy. Was hoping somebody has a dead one I could transfer the guts into.



You could always get a small scrap of adhesive vinyl (like they use for signs or wrapping cars with).

It just trims with scissors and peels and sticks on similar tape.

You can get it in every color and finish imaginable, from navy blue to leopard print to red carbon fiber.


----------



## Lurk650

Well, just realized mine has been on FW 1.4.2 lol. Just updated to 2.0.2, so about a year late lol.


----------



## VancityDreaming

Lurk650 said:


> Well, just realized mine has been on FW 1.4.2 lol. Just updated to 2.0.2, so about a year late lol.


Any differences? I still havent updated mine out of the box.


----------



## Slater

VancityDreaming said:


> Any differences? I still havent updated mine out of the box.



Why? There’s no reason NOT to


----------



## Lurk650

VancityDreaming said:


> Any differences? I still havent updated mine out of the box.


Biggest thing I noticed is that 2x Balanced is actually louder. Before the volume wouldn't change with it enabled.


----------



## zolom (Jan 28, 2020)

The more I listen to the BTR5 (LDAC 660, UAPP, Tidal HiFi) I appreciate its SQ more and more. Now I think that it slightly surpasses the ES100's SQ especially for clearer highs and better stage(?).

Note: anyway the SQ difference between the two (A/B test) is very small. I can say that either is the right choice.


----------



## snoopyfb

I bought this es100 and also the new fiio btr5. I love how both sounds I would say it's a draw overall.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

zolom said:


> The more I listen to the BTR5 (LDAC 660, UAPP, Tidal HiFi) I appreciate its SQ more and more. Now I think that it slightly surpasses the ES100's SQ especially for clearer highs and better stage(?).
> 
> Note: anyway the SQ difference between the two (A/B test) is very small. I can say that either is the right choice.





snoopyfb said:


> I bought this es100 and also the new fiio btr5. I love how both sounds I would say it's a draw overall.


Interesting. I plugged my IMR R1 into the balanced output of my ES100 the other day and was a bit disappointed to be honest. Cymbals lacked texture, and I am increasingly disturbed by how soft and veiled it sounds overall, even if I’m not an analytical listener. My V30 is really in another league. I remember auditioning Shanling’s up2 and finding it congested and bloaty and not an improvement on the ES100 at all. But I was hoping the newest generation of BT receivers would bring substantial upgrades.

I am eager to find out how the Qudelix unit performs, and in the meantime I should get my Nuraloop - now there’s a promising wireless prospect.


----------



## subwoof3r (Jan 30, 2020)

monsieurfromag3 said:


> I plugged my IMR R1 into the balanced output of my ES100 the other day and was a bit disappointed to be honest. Cymbals lacked texture, and I am increasingly disturbed by how soft and veiled it sounds overall, even if I’m not an analytical listener.


Try these settings, you won't believe how ES100 sounds 
Stock settings are just horrible.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

subwoof3r said:


> Try these settings, you won't believe how ES100 sounds
> Stock settings are just horrible.


Thanks! I'll try those settings.


----------



## snoopyfb

monsieurfromag3 said:


> Interesting. I plugged my IMR R1 into the balanced output of my ES100 the other day and was a bit disappointed to be honest. Cymbals lacked texture, and I am increasingly disturbed by how soft and veiled it sounds overall, even if I’m not an analytical listener. My V30 is really in another league. I remember auditioning Shanling’s up2 and finding it congested and bloaty and not an improvement on the ES100 at all. But I was hoping the newest generation of BT receivers would bring substantial upgrades.
> 
> I am eager to find out how the Qudelix unit performs, and in the meantime I should get my Nuraloop - now there’s a promising wireless prospect.



Waiting for the Qudelix-5k. It looks pretty badass. But it didn't deliver on time, and the BTR5 seems to be a big improvement. Turned out the BTR5 is indeed well-designed. If you consider the build quality, design and features overall, the BTR5 is a big win and worth every penny. ES100 mk2 seems too plasticky and cheap in comparison.


----------



## radsone

[CanJam NY 2020 Invitation Event]

We are excited to announce that Earstudio is participating in CanJam NY 2020. You will meet the new HUD100, Hi-Fi USB DAC along with our flagship ES100MK2 and HE100.

We want to invite our beloved Earstudio fans to the show! Please fill out the form(https://forms.gle/iCcTGcb1M9odynrx5) and we will invite 10 first people.

- Deadline: ~2/2(SUN) 23:59 (PST)


----------



## motor2110 (Jan 30, 2020)

del.


----------



## motor2110 (Jan 30, 2020)

"radsone"

Hello
You have not updated the firmware for more than a year.
Will siri / google assistant launch using the eS100?


----------



## hyewiz

Please I need help with Car DAC Cable, What kind of cable I need to connect ES100 to my car AUX, and connect my earphones to ES100.


Thank you


----------



## Lurk650

hyewiz said:


> Please I need help with Car DAC Cable, What kind of cable I need to connect ES100 to my car AUX, and connect my earphones to ES100.
> 
> 
> Thank you


Umm...what? Unsure what you are trying to daisy chain. Are you trying to listen to Radio audio through headphones in the car? If so, that doesn't work lol


----------



## max232

Bluetooth would work.


----------



## Slater (Jan 30, 2020)

Lurk650 said:


> Umm...what? Unsure what you are trying to daisy chain. Are you trying to listen to Radio audio through headphones in the car? If so, that doesn't work lol



Phase 1. Collect ES100
Phase 2. ?
Phase 3. Profit


----------



## hyewiz

Lurk650 said:


> Umm...what? Unsure what you are trying to daisy chain. Are you trying to listen to Radio audio through headphones in the car? If so, that doesn't work lol



Sorry maybe I completely misunderstand the concept of
====================
*Works as Preamplifier in vehicles*
3.5mm output to car AUX
CAR MODE support(auto power on/off)
======================


----------



## Slater

hyewiz said:


> Sorry maybe I completely misunderstand the concept of
> ====================
> *Works as Preamplifier in vehicles*
> 3.5mm output to car AUX
> ...



So basically using it as a Bluetooth receiver, right?

Streaming Bluetooth from phone —>  ES100 —> 3.5mm AUX —> Car stereo


----------



## rkw

hyewiz said:


> What kind of cable I need to connect ES100 to my car AUX, and connect my earphones to ES100.


Are you asking about connecting to the car and earphones at the same time? Doesn't make sense, and that's why everybody is confused about your question. To connect ES100 to your car aux, use a cable with 3.5mm male stereo plug at both ends.


----------



## hyewiz

Slater said:


> So basically using it as a Bluetooth receiver, right?
> 
> Streaming Bluetooth from phone —>  ES100 —> 3.5mm AUX —> Car stereo



Yes, this is what I meant one more time my apologies to make you all confused ;(


----------



## Slater

hyewiz said:


> Yes, this is what I meant one more time my apologies to make you all confused ;(



Yeah you can use it for that. As stated above, all you’d need is a simple 3.5mm AUX cable.

Unless your car has USB audio input, which if so I have no idea if the ES100 would work as a USB DAC. I strongly doubt it, but it might.

Anyways, assuming you’ll be using the 3.5mm AUX to the car stereo, you’ll obviously also need to connect it to USB for power. That’s probably what the ‘car mode’ does (ie run off USB power all the time vs the battery).


----------



## hyewiz

Slater said:


> Yeah you can use it for that. As stated above, all you’d need is a simple 3.5mm AUX cable.
> 
> Unless your car has USB audio input, which if so I have no idea if the ES100 would work as a USB DAC. I strongly doubt it, but it might.
> 
> Anyways, assuming you’ll be using the 3.5mm AUX to the car stereo, you’ll obviously also need to connect it to USB for power. That’s probably what the ‘car mode’ does (ie run off USB power all the time vs the battery).



Thank you so much for your help again sorry for the confusion.


----------



## SilentCinema

subwoof3r said:


> Try these settings, you won't believe how ES100 sounds
> Stock settings are just horrible.



These settings just woke me up, nice one.


----------



## Lurk650

SilentCinema said:


> These settings just woke me up, nice one.


LOL, with LDAC DCT & Crossfeed are disabled. I also have mine on Slow Roll Off & 4x Sampling, just because...and also 2x Current.


----------



## SilentCinema (Feb 1, 2020)

Lurk650 said:


> LOL, with LDAC DCT & Crossfeed are disabled. I also have mine on Slow Roll Off & 4x Sampling, just because...and also 2x Current.


Hi lurk long time no speak, i miss the days of you and twinstack discovering tk12's, im running akg n40 from your rec(home pair ) and MOMENTUM In-Ear 2.0 (beater pair).  I was using slow roll off before but sharp roll off  might have opened the stage a little for me on the m2.0s, not so much difference on the n40's. I use LDAC so i don't care about dct  and Crossfeed but turning off this Hd jitter options is the main difference for me. I may play about with sampling x4 to see what that does.

Lurk Im on my third es100 in 1 n a half years because i keep breaking them, delicate little souls they are lol and i read your post about updating and copied you haha, I've been on 1.3v firmware before and i can say 2.0.2 is a big jump for me.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

Lurk650 said:


> LOL, with LDAC DCT & Crossfeed are disabled. I also have mine on Slow Roll Off & 4x Sampling, just because...and also 2x Current.


Indeed LDAC makes Crossfeed moot; the filters are a matter of preference, and matching with the particular music and headgear; oversampling is there to correct rare potential errors; and HD jitter is the same, I didn’t notice a meaningful difference when toggling it on or off, and it shouldn’t _degrade_ SQ given what it does - excessive smoothing perhaps?

At any rate I should qualify my earlier statement - the ES100 sounds amazing for a matchbox-sized $100 BT DAC/amp. I am just turning into a terrible snob with unrealistic standards.


----------



## MisterMudd

subwoof3r said:


> Try these settings, you won't believe how ES100 sounds
> Stock settings are just horrible.


No joke. You nailed it man! Thanks.


----------



## charlescc2

How much caution should I put into the warning given when trying 2X voltage on balanced?  It mentions possibly damaging the ES100 and headphones if I "accidentally increase the volume excessively."  I'm not sure what constitutes excessive volume increase.  It says this should only be used for high impedance headphones above 300 ohms.  I was thinking of trying this for the HD58X which is at 150 ohms.  So I guess the questions are whether there would be any benefit to going 2X voltage, and whether there are serious considerations of damaging something at particular volumes.  Then with something with a far lower impedance like IEMs is there even more risk of causing damage (and would there be any point/benefit to using 2X voltage)?

Not even bothering to mess with it until somebody can reassure me, lol.


----------



## rkw

charlescc2 said:


> I'm not sure what constitutes excessive volume increase. It says this should only be used for high impedance headphones above 300 ohms.  I was thinking of trying this for the HD58X which is at 150 ohms.


Their instructions seem pretty clear. So, why not just do what they say? 

"excessive volume" means exactly that. The equivalent of blowing out speakers by playing them too loud. Turn up the volume so loud that the sound is distorting (probably too loud for you to listen comfortably). And then continue turning up the volume even louder. That would be excessive volume and could possibly damage the headphones. But 2X voltage will be fine with your HD58X as long you keep the volume within sane listening levels. If 1X already plays loud enough for you, I doubt 2X will be an improvement but you can listen for yourself.


----------



## Mouseman

charlescc2 said:


> How much caution should I put into the warning given when trying 2X voltage on balanced?  It mentions possibly damaging the ES100 and headphones if I "accidentally increase the volume excessively."  I'm not sure what constitutes excessive volume increase.  It says this should only be used for high impedance headphones above 300 ohms.  I was thinking of trying this for the HD58X which is at 150 ohms.  So I guess the questions are whether there would be any benefit to going 2X voltage, and whether there are serious considerations of damaging something at particular volumes.  Then with something with a far lower impedance like IEMs is there even more risk of causing damage (and would there be any point/benefit to using 2X voltage)?
> 
> Not even bothering to mess with it until somebody can reassure me, lol.


I regularly run my Jubilees at 2x voltage on the balanced output of the ES100, I've had no issues. It gives them a little extra "push" that I think they need to perform, although it's still not the best pairing I've found for them.


----------



## Lurk650

SilentCinema said:


> Hi lurk long time no speak, i miss the days of you and twinstack discovering tk12's, im running akg n40 from your rec(home pair ) and MOMENTUM In-Ear 2.0 (beater pair).  I was using slow roll off before but sharp roll off  might have opened the stage a little for me on the m2.0s, not so much difference on the n40's. I use LDAC so i don't care about dct  and Crossfeed but turning off this Hd jitter options is the main difference for me. I may play about with sampling x4 to see what that does.
> 
> Lurk Im on my third es100 in 1 n a half years because i keep breaking them, delicate little souls they are lol and i read your post about updating and copied you haha, I've been on 1.3v firmware before and i can say 2.0.2 is a big jump for me.


Ah yes, HD Jitter was another option that was found to help a bit a few months ago. 

Those were the good ole days, Twin is MIA on here for a couple years now. I'm still on my first ES100....waiting for the Qudelix 5K lol


----------



## Slater (Feb 4, 2020)

Lurk650 said:


> Ah yes, HD Jitter was another option that was found to help a bit a few months ago.
> 
> Those were the good ole days, Twin is MIA on here for a couple years now. I'm still on my first ES100....waiting for the Qudelix 5K lol



I disabled jitter, and you guys are right it definitely sounds better. Why is it all of the features that are supposed to make it sound better, actually make it sound worse haha? I guess as in most things K.I.S.S. is best

As far as your other comment, Twin and Wokei were 2 of the people that first got me interested in HeadFi and specifically ChiFi (via KZ). Good dudes, and I hope they’re both doing ok nowadays.


----------



## kukkurovaca

charlescc2 said:


> How much caution should I put into the warning given when trying 2X voltage on balanced? It mentions possibly damaging the ES100 and headphones if I "accidentally increase the volume excessively." I'm not sure what constitutes excessive volume increase. It says this should only be used for high impedance headphones above 300 ohms. I was thinking of trying this for the HD58X which is at 150 ohms. So I guess the questions are whether there would be any benefit to going 2X voltage, and whether there are serious considerations of damaging something at particular volumes. Then with something with a far lower impedance like IEMs is there even more risk of causing damage (and would there be any point/benefit to using 2X voltage)?



They're way overly cautious in how they phrase that. When switching headphones etc. just always start with lowest volume and increase to a safe listening level -- which is what you should do with any amp/DAP/etc. 

You don't need to worry about the impedance thing; they're generalizing. Just try both and see if you hear an appreciable difference. In terms of whether IEMs will beneft from a high voltage mode, it depends on the IEM.


----------



## charlescc2

rkw said:


> Their instructions seem pretty clear. So, why not just do what they say?
> 
> "excessive volume" means exactly that. The equivalent of blowing out speakers by playing them too loud. Turn up the volume so loud that the sound is distorting (probably too loud for you to listen comfortably). And then continue turning up the volume even louder. That would be excessive volume and could possibly damage the headphones. But 2X voltage will be fine with your HD58X as long you keep the volume within sane listening levels. If 1X already plays loud enough for you, I doubt 2X will be an improvement but you can listen for yourself.


Thanks to all who responded.  While it's pretty clear to take verbatim I just wanted to make sure I wasn't damaging anything by listening at a high volume on 2X, one that I might not consider excessive, but it seems I should be fine.


----------



## SilentCinema

Received my es100 replacement today, they gave me the mk2, buttons are easier to press because they are raised, clip grips better, its already preloaded with 2.02 firmware.  I hope the mk2 is more secured internally.  I read up about the Qudelix 5K in the thread, sounds like a definite addition to the collection.


----------



## vurtomatic

Can the low battery warning be disabled?


----------



## Lurk650

Slater said:


> I disabled jitter, and you guys are right it definitely sounds better. Why is it all of the features that are supposed to make it sound better, actually make it sound worse haha? I guess as in most things K.I.S.S. is best
> 
> As far as your other comment, Twin and Wokei were 2 of the people that first got me interested in HeadFi and specifically ChiFi (via KZ). Good dudes, and I hope they’re both doing ok nowadays.


I'm going to guess over-processing ending up degrading instead of helping


----------



## courierdriver

vurtomatic said:


> Can the low battery warning be disabled?


Yes, I'd also like it if someone could answer this question.


----------



## jasonb

Currently using an ES100 with a Blon BL03. I've used this thing with 4 different headphones or IEM's and this thing never disappoints. It's so versatile, and the EQ is so great to have.


----------



## jasonb

courierdriver said:


> Yes, I'd also like it if someone could answer this question.



Mine never warns me until it gets to 1%.


----------



## courierdriver

jasonb said:


> Mine never warns me until it gets to 1%.


Mine starts doing it much earlier...like between 15 and 20%


----------



## jasonb

courierdriver said:


> Mine starts doing it much earlier...like between 15 and 20%



Which phone do you use it with? I wonder if it's the phone telling you that the accessory is low. I've used my ES100 with a Pixel 3a, and a OnePlus 7T and I've never got a warning that it's low until it's at 1%.


----------



## courierdriver

I use a Samsung Galaxy S8+.


----------



## 5ur3n

snoopyfb said:


> Waiting for the Qudelix-5k. It looks pretty badass. But it didn't deliver on time, and the BTR5 seems to be a big improvement. Turned out the BTR5 is indeed well-designed. If you consider the build quality, design and features overall, the BTR5 is a big win and worth every penny. ES100 mk2 seems too plasticky and cheap in comparison.



Love my ES100 but I too would like to try out the Qudelix... I particularly like the idea of the inline microphone support (I tend to use high-end gaming headsets at work). Unfortunately I don't see anywhere that the Qudelix is out for purchase (yet).


----------



## ClieOS

5ur3n said:


> Unfortunately I don't see anywhere that the Qudelix is out for purchase (yet).



...probably has to do with the fact that it is still in R&D phase.


----------



## JayNetTech5

Just got one (Mk II), can someone explain to me the digital filters, and which one is the better option for this device just to mess around with, assuming there is an achievable result with each?


----------



## ClieOS

JayNetTech5 said:


> Just got one (Mk II), can someone explain to me the digital filters, and which one is the better option for this device just to mess around with, assuming there is an achievable result with each?



In essence, listen to all of them and pick your own poison.


----------



## JayNetTech5 (Feb 10, 2020)

ClieOS said:


> In essence, listen to all of them and pick your own poison.


 Which one is supposedly closest to first gen 1-bit AKM DACs from the late-80's-early 90's, or should I say, which kind of filters did those use? I'm probably asking something impossible by today's standards, or achieving something nonsensical. I'm under the presumption that AKM stuck to the way they make their chips for decades, but I also recognize that implementation is important and differs greatly by devices, especially generations apart. I guess I just want that reassurance.


----------



## ClieOS

JayNetTech5 said:


> Which one is supposedly closest to first gen 1-bit AKM DACs from the late-80's-early 90's, or should I say, which kind of filters did those use? I'm probably asking something impossible by today's standards, or achieving something nonsensical. I'm under the presumption that AKM stuck to the way they make their chips for decades, but I also recognize that implementation is important and differs greatly by devices, especially generations apart. I guess I just want that reassurance.



Typically those old AKM DAC chips won't list down which exact digital filter they used (but a good guess is that they probably used the standard "fast" / “shape” filter, as many old DAC did). Also, older DAC chip used external filter in their LPF stage as well, so they were likely combined digital+analog filter in design, which isn't common anymore as digital filter has gotten better so there isn't much need for analog filter.

Again, just listen and pick the one you like the best.


----------



## JayNetTech5

ClieOS said:


> Typically those old AKM DAC chips won't list down which exact digital filter they used (but a good guess is that they probably used the standard "fast" / “shape” filter, as many old DAC did). Also, older DAC chip used external filter in their LPF stage as well, so they were likely combined digital+analog filter in design, which isn't common anymore as digital filter has gotten better so there isn't much need for analog filter.
> 
> Again, just listen and pick the one you like the best.


 Well, funny you say that, I've had it settled on sharp roll off since I started using it, because for some reason, I don't know if it's placebo or not, but I've noticed it was to me out of all of them the one that sounded closest to the old AKM DACs, where you can hear the tonality shine in guitar solos and such, almost like you can hear how the individual instruments are being expressed, while having a rich and robust overall sound signature. I switched back and forth a few times, until I settled with sharp. Not only that, I was doing some research and found out not only confirming what you said and my selection, also, why AKM probably calls it "traditional sound" in the diagram of filters. I had a feeling after all I read "sharp" was the one I should leave it on, but I asked because I never had a device where I was given multiple choices, which made me feel a bit perplexed, and thought I was giving myself false expectations from the selection I've made. I didn't want to be totally off or do something "wrong" when I could achieve something better for my listening experience I guess is what I'm trying to say. I will say though, I'm not a big fan of this "VELVET SOUND", I've owned another device with a velvet chip inside, I think it sounds like mashed potatoes, like something in the music isn't coming through and fulfilling; some of the TI and Sabre devices I've heard sound better suited for musical enjoyment. This ES100, while it sounds impressive, it's like it doesn't give a damn about what you listen to, it just does some crazy stuff with source to produce this peculiar instrument separation.


----------



## JayNetTech5

This device has weird issues, I turn off bluetooth on my phone while connected via usb to my computer, then disconnect the usb cable from the ES100, and the device just bricks with a solid green light, frozen and couldn't reconnect to bluetooth on my phone until I plugged it back into my computer. 

The only reason I did that was because it seems like it was stuck at "99% charging" for like a half an hour, which worried me because I couldn't tell if the battery would overcharge and fail, aside from the fact that the app reads the percentage poorly. When it reached its peak, it just flickered between "charging complete" and "charging 99-100%" quite a few times before disconnecting. After plugging the USB cable back in it finally un-bricked itself and charged all the way up to 100% stably before flickering between "charging" and "charging complete" a few more times; this issue didn't happen yesterday when charging for the first time. Another issue is that the buttons aren't always responsive, like I can change the volume using the rocker button once, but a second click doesn't always register, idk if it's just the cheapy buttons or the software lagging, and the arrow buttons that control forward and back are loose and rattly, they don't click, or aren't very tactile unless they are pressed at an angle toward the edge of the device, same goes for the power/pause button at times.


Latest firmware 2.0.2.


----------



## jasonb

The ES100 is seriously the best $100 I've spent on audio. This thing is just awesome and so versatile. I use it with IEM's and full size over ear headphones. It even works well enough for the hard to drive AKG Q701 for moderate volumes. For the last few months I've been using it velcroed to an AKG K371 with a cable only a couple of inches long. My favorite use lately is with the Blon BL03 IEM's, and the ES100 clipped to my shirt. I have a short cable on its way, but even still this works pretty well with the long cable coiled up. For me the BL03 sound great, but need a small but wide cut in the mid-bass, but of course the ES100's built in EQ can handle that.


----------



## ClieOS

Nvm


----------



## Slater

jasonb said:


> The ES100 is seriously the best $100 I've spent on audio. This thing is just awesome and so versatile. I use it with IEM's and full size over ear headphones.



Totally agree. It’s the best money I’ve spent in this hobby as well.


----------



## MisterMudd

jasonb said:


> The ES100 is seriously the best $100 I've spent on audio. This thing is just awesome and so versatile. I use it with IEM's and full size over ear headphones. It even works well enough for the hard to drive AKG Q701 for moderate volumes. For the last few months I've been using it velcroed to an AKG K371 with a cable only a couple of inches long. My favorite use lately is with the Blon BL03 IEM's, and the ES100 clipped to my shirt. I have a short cable on its way, but even still this works pretty well with the long cable coiled up. For me the BL03 sound great, but need a small but wide cut in the mid-bass, but of course the ES100's built in EQ can handle that.


Ditto man. Listening with RY4S now and it is crazy awesome.


----------



## jasonb

Finally using the ES100 as it was really intended.


----------



## courierdriver

jasonb said:


> Finally using the ES100 as it was really intended.


I'm totally diggin how you are wearing it clipped to your cable. That's how I wear mine also.


----------



## jasonb

courierdriver said:


> I'm totally diggin how you are wearing it clipped to your cable. That's how I wear mine also.


It's clipped to my shirt and the cable. This is just so the extra couple inches isn't just hanging.


----------



## subwoof3r

Slater said:


> Totally agree. It’s the best money I’ve spent in this hobby as well.


To me it just reminds me the SSD in computers, this thing is such a revolution (in both hardware well thinked/made, and software).
Bluetooth powah!


----------



## MisterMudd

jasonb said:


> Finally using the ES100 as it was really intended.


Yes you are!! That's how I work from home - and take calls. Awesome!!


----------



## Pepocoyo

Hi, can i use ES100 as a desktop DAC? i have a 2Stepdance amp, so can i connect the ES100 to the amp from 3.5mm as a line out?


----------



## rkw

Pepocoyo said:


> Hi, can i use ES100 as a desktop DAC? i have a 2Stepdance amp, so can i connect the ES100 to the amp from 3.5mm as a line out?


The ES100 can work as a USB DAC+preamp when connected to another amp. The headphone amp in the ES100 is very good and you should also try your headphones directly on the ES100.


----------



## dogilainen

This is not actually ES100 problem, or at least I think so, but.. it's close:

I recently installed Radsone Hi-Res Player to my android phone, and ran into problem I haven't been able to solve.

16bit / 44100Hz FLAC files play perfectly, but that's only bit/Hz combination that does so. I get loud static/hiss/noise in left channel when playing any 24bit FLAC, and some 24bit FLACs seem to play at differing speeds. The noise in the left channel is so loud it's quite hard trying to listen to at what speed the song is playing 

These same files, when played with Foobar2000 from my PC, are perfectly OK.

Both, phone and PC, are connected to ES100 via BT.


----------



## PopZeus

Anyone else have a solve for when the iOS app doesn't recognize the ES100 is on even when it is? I can't access the EQ, or other audio settings through the app anymore...


----------



## Pro-Jules

Restart it. Plug it in. Switching on off etc.


----------



## JayNetTech5

Testing on PC as a USB DAC/amp, soundstage is larger and signature is little more substantial, but there's an audible background hiss while the amp is on before it cuts out after about 10 seconds, and I don't know what settings the ES100 uses on PC besides the sample and bit rate inputted at 16-bit/48khz, 24-bit/48khz outputted, unless most of the app settings save to USB as well?


----------



## Crandall

JayNetTech5 said:


> Testing on PC as a USB DAC/amp, soundstage is larger and signature is little more substantial, but there's an audible background hiss while the amp is on before it cuts out after about 10 seconds, and I don't know what settings the ES100 uses on PC besides the sample and bit rate inputted at 16-bit/48khz, 24-bit/48khz outputted, unless most of the app settings save to USB as well?


What headphones are you using with the ES100? I use mine with PC USB connection most of the time and have never heard any hiss. It might be the quality of the usb hub it's connected to. If you can, try using it with a different computer to see if the hiss is at the same volume.

Also, all the app settings do save when using it on a PC. You can still change them with the app while playing from PC as well.


----------



## JayNetTech5

Crandall said:


> What headphones are you using with the ES100? I use mine with PC USB connection most of the time and have never heard any hiss. It might be the quality of the usb hub it's connected to. If you can, try using it with a different computer to see if the hiss is at the same volume.
> 
> Also, all the app settings do save when using it on a PC. You can still change them with the app while playing from PC as well.


 Sennheiser HD 598 Cs.


----------



## lukedss

Hey guys are there any companies making clips for these to be used on headphones?


----------



## Slater

lukedss said:


> Hey guys are there any companies making clips for these to be used on headphones?



Can you describe what you mean a little bit more? The ES100 has a clip.


----------



## jasonb

lukedss said:


> Hey guys are there any companies making clips for these to be used on headphones?



You can velcro it to a headphone. I've done this with 2 different headphones with a very short cable and it works well.


----------



## lukedss

jasonb said:


> You can velcro it to a headphone. I've done this with 2 different headphones with a very short cable and it works well.



The Audeze Lcd2 looks like a good candidate with the tabs on either side above the ear piece. Imagine I could velcro the es100 on one side and the Nickle amp on the other. A little project


----------



## JayNetTech5

I switched back to my FiiO K1 for USB dac, because I get a slightly fuller sound with lower background noise, albeit, the K1 is less detailed than anything I bought in the future, but is just a nice immersive lush sound signature with big soundstage. I'm thinking about buying a USB hub, connect both ES100 and K1 to PC, and just use the audio from my ES100 solely for my phone, keeping it plugged into the PC so the battery never drains while using the battery care feature so it's not charging 100% all day long. Doing this, I can have good audio from both my pc and phone. I also love how the ES100 switches audio almost instantly between phone and computer depending on what's demanding audio playback at the time, with the exception of getting phone notifications and calls while I'm listening to music, startles me sometimes and disturbs my experience. lmao. With using the K1, I can avoid that, and just have my PC dock the ES100 and use my phone for the audio, but I need to use the 10-11' long headphone jack extension cable that came with one of my headphones a while back to connect while I'm away from my PC. Since it's meant to be solely portable, I think the cable will be the only issue, as I cannot leave the room.


----------



## JayNetTech5

Seems as though the hissing/background noise when using via PC quieted down when the bluetooth connection is disabled between the ES100 and phone. The problem I'm having is the volume is rather low and limited on PC, like it doesn't want to push further when the volume sliders go up, and it's hard to know what the device is doing, and how it's performing without using the app. I'm not sure if the PC volume controls the analog or source, or both, or if the app needs to be used to max out the analog volume to a proper level before using the system volume, and adjusted to what's considered "enough" for PC. I have the device set at -3db which is plenty loud on phone, so I'm not sure if the PC demands more in order to use the system and player volumes correctly because they can be almost maxed out, and the ES100 still sounds like it can't go further. I have the system volume set to 100%, but the player volumes in browsers and apps make less of a difference when increasing.


----------



## JayNetTech5

JayNetTech5 said:


> Seems as though the hissing/background noise when using via PC quieted down when the bluetooth connection is disabled between the ES100 and phone.


 Nvm, still a problem.


----------



## TK33

JayNetTech5 said:


> Seems as though the hissing/background noise when using via PC quieted down when the bluetooth connection is disabled between the ES100 and phone. The problem I'm having is the volume is rather low and limited on PC, like it doesn't want to push further when the volume sliders go up, and it's hard to know what the device is doing, and how it's performing without using the app. I'm not sure if the PC volume controls the analog or source, or both, or if the app needs to be used to max out the analog volume to a proper level before using the system volume, and adjusted to what's considered "enough" for PC. I have the device set at -3db which is plenty loud on phone, so I'm not sure if the PC demands more in order to use the system and player volumes correctly because they can be almost maxed out, and the ES100 still sounds like it can't go further. I have the system volume set to 100%, but the player volumes in browsers and apps make less of a difference when increasing.



I've used as a USB DAC with a PC and never really noticed alot of hissing or lack of volume. I usually set the app and PC system volumes to 100% and control the volume with the  ES100. I do the same when using the ES100 as a bluetooth receiver (which is the way I usually use it).  Not sure if that is what you were trying to ask. 

I also use easy to drive headphones and IEMs.


----------



## JayNetTech5

TK33 said:


> I've used as a USB DAC with a PC and never really noticed alot of hissing or lack of volume. I usually set the app and PC system volumes to 100% and control the volume with the  ES100. I do the same when using the ES100 as a bluetooth receiver (which is the way I usually use it).  Not sure if that is what you were trying to ask.
> 
> I also use easy to drive headphones and IEMs.


 If you play a video or song and mute the volume, you may be able to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## syrias

Hello everyone! Sorry if this has been asked before (couldn't find it using search function).
I have the Senn HD660s which have the balanced cable terminated to 4.4mm.
In what way can I connect them to the 2.5mm balanced port? Through an adapter? And if so which one?
Is there perhaps a cable that I can use instead of the Sennheiser one?


----------



## Mouseman

syrias said:


> Hello everyone! Sorry if this has been asked before (couldn't find it using search function).
> I have the Senn HD660s which have the balanced cable terminated to 4.4mm.
> In what way can I connect them to the 2.5mm balanced port? Through an adapter? And if so which one?
> Is there perhaps a cable that I can use instead of the Sennheiser one?


You can use an adapter -- they have ones that are a plug only, and there are some that have a short wire attached between the parts. They're exactly the same and I use both, it just depends on how much flexibility I need and the fact that the plug only ones can be fairly long. If it's going in my pocket, I tend to use a flexible one. I have bought them from Amazon and Ali, Fiio even makes a nice one.

You can certainly switch over to a 2.5mm balanced cable, but I wouldn't recommend swapping cables back and forth. It's much better and a lot less wear on the plugs if you just use an adapter. I have moved over to mostly 4.4mm cables to match with my R5, and I have a bunch of adapters (including the one that came from HiBy). I also have several to adapt to a 3.5mm unbalanced for my gear that uses that.


----------



## syrias

Mouseman said:


> You can use an adapter -- they have ones that are a plug only, and there are some that have a short wire attached between the parts. They're exactly the same and I use both, it just depends on how much flexibility I need and the fact that the plug only ones can be fairly long. If it's going in my pocket, I tend to use a flexible one. I have bought them from Amazon and Ali, Fiio even makes a nice one.
> 
> You can certainly switch over to a 2.5mm balanced cable, but I wouldn't recommend swapping cables back and forth. It's much better and a lot less wear on the plugs if you just use an adapter. I have moved over to mostly 4.4mm cables to match with my R5, and I have a bunch of adapters (including the one that came from HiBy). I also have several to adapt to a 3.5mm unbalanced for my gear that uses that.



Thank you very much for the prompt reply!


----------



## Lurk650 (Feb 25, 2020)

syrias said:


> Hello everyone! Sorry if this has been asked before (couldn't find it using search function).
> I have the Senn HD660s which have the balanced cable terminated to 4.4mm.
> In what way can I connect them to the 2.5mm balanced port? Through an adapter? And if so which one?
> Is there perhaps a cable that I can use instead of the Sennheiser one?


FiiO LB-4.4M...Sold out on Audio 46 and discontinued on AE. Good luck. What you need is a 4.4 female to 2.5 male adapter


----------



## hyewiz

Lurk650 said:


> FiiO LB-4.4M...Sold out on Audio 46 and discontinued on AE. Good luck. What you need is a 4.4 female to 2.5 male adapter


aliexpress has it
https://www.aliexpress.com/i/32969207148.html


----------



## subwoof3r

Hi guys,
On the ES100 is there a way to switch between balanced and unbalanced outputs* without* using the APP ?
When I make comparative listening, its a bit annoying to always take my phone, go to the app, unlock, switch, relock outputs each time..


----------



## robstah

subwoof3r said:


> Hi guys,
> On the ES100 is there a way to switch between balanced and unbalanced outputs* without* using the APP ?
> When I make comparative listening, its a bit annoying to always take my phone, go to the app, unlock, switch, relock outputs each time..



Why do you lock it? I leave mine unlocked and can easily bounce back and forth between the two.


----------



## subwoof3r

robstah said:


> Why do you lock it? I leave mine unlocked and can easily bounce back and forth between the two.


Yup it can be a solution but risky, because it's clearly stated by radsone to always lock our outputs once set to avoid any damage caused on the DACs.
Sometimes we think we stopped any sound but it's not always the case and it may degrade our units if not locked.
Personally I always lock, and be sure to not play any sound at all for few seconds before switching.
I wish I could see a new little manual trick/shortcut to do this directly via the unit (instead of doing that each time from the app).


----------



## posnera

Power off the unit. Change inputs. Power on.


----------



## subwoof3r

posnera said:


> Power off the unit. Change inputs. Power on.


Thanks, will try that


----------



## rkw

I just pause the music and swap. I've been doing it for the past 2 years.


----------



## subwoof3r

posnera said:


> Power off the unit. Change inputs. Power on.


Just tried, not working at all, if locked.



rkw said:


> I just pause the music and swap. I've been doing it for the past 2 years.


Do you mean that you never lock outputs then?


----------



## rkw

subwoof3r said:


> Do you mean that you never lock outputs then?


Yes, my outputs are never locked.


----------



## BenF

It's been awhile since ES100 went on sale for $75...


----------



## Slater

BenF said:


> It's been awhile since ES100 went on sale for $75...



Is it on sale for that now?

Luckily, I bought mine for $75. It used to go on sale for $75 fairly regularly (maybe every 2-3 months). But I can’t remember the last time I saw it at that price.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (Feb 29, 2020)

So I hope someone might find this to be interesting...

Last night, I hooked up my HiBy R6 Pro in USB-DAC mode to my Nvidia shield and sent audio to my ES100 via LDAC.  I then plugged my JH Audio Lola IEM's into the ES100 and wow, what great sound... Best sound I've ever heard while watching a movie

One caveat... I got a huge amount of noisy interference until I turned bluetooth off on my iPhone that was nearby, even though it wasn't paired to the ES100


----------



## CactusPete23

Radsone has a new Tiny Dac/Ampon DROP.    https://drop.com/buy/radsone-hud100-dac-amp


----------



## frozenS

guys, my curiosity is on a high level!

choosing between bose nc700 and combo of es100 mk2 + akg k551 with short cable and stels mounting - what should i prefer and why?
source - iphone xr

very apreciated!


----------



## rkw

frozenS said:


> choosing between bose nc700 and combo of es100 mk2 + akg k551 with short cable and stels mounting - what should i prefer and why?


Those headphones are so completely different. What qualities and sound are you looking for in a headphone? Only the Bose has noise cancelling and that would be primary reason to choose it.


----------



## hifi80sman

frozenS said:


> guys, my curiosity is on a high level!
> 
> choosing between bose nc700 and combo of es100 mk2 + akg k551 with short cable and stels mounting - what should i prefer and why?
> source - iphone xr
> ...


If you need ANC, then obviously, Bose is the way to go.  If you prefer better sound, the ES100 and AKG K551 is a better option.


----------



## jasonb

Unless you need ANC then I'd agree, go AKG and ES100. The ES100 is the best $100 I've spent in audio. It's great and I get so much use out of it. It's been well worth it.


----------



## BenF

$15 Prime savings


----------



## Luke Skywalker (Mar 13, 2020)

I thought yesterday about connecting my iPhone 7 (lightning port) to my ES100 in USB DAC mode, and then plugging my IEM’s into the 2.5mm balanced port

One reason is that I’m hoping the quality will be superior to iPhone -> Bluetooth AAC -> ES100 -> IEM (balanced)

Only issue is on Radsone’s site, it looks like USB DAC is limited to 16/44...I use Tidal and Qobuz so I’m hoping it will really do 24/96 or maybe even 24/192

has anyone tried this? I’ve looked at a couple of male lightning / male micro USB cables on amazon but I’ll probably test it first using the iPhone camera connection kit that has a full sized female USB. I use it with my dragonfly red and it works well, but the dragonfly is only 24/96 and doesn’t have balanced

thanks!


----------



## rkw

Luke Skywalker said:


> I thought yesterday about connecting my iPhone 7 (lightning port) to my ES100 in USB DAC mode, and then plugging my IEM’s into the 2.5mm balanced port
> 
> One reason is that I’m hoping the quality will be superior to iPhone -> Bluetooth AAC -> ES100 -> IEM (balanced)
> 
> Only issue is on Radsone’s site, it looks like USB DAC is limited to 16/44...I use Tidal and Qobuz so I’m hoping it will really do 24/96 or maybe even 24/192


It certainly will not do 24/96 through the USB DAC. On some recordings, you may hear some improvements with 16/44 on USB  vs Bluetooth AAC.

The difference in 16/44 vs hi-res is hard enough to discern even on a good desktop system. Worrying about getting hi-res on mobile components is just audiophile nervosa.


----------



## Luke Skywalker

rkw said:


> It certainly will not do 24/96 through the USB DAC. On some recordings, you may hear some improvements with 16/44 on USB  vs Bluetooth AAC.
> 
> The difference in 16/44 vs hi-res is hard enough to discern even on a good desktop system. Worrying about getting hi-res on mobile components is just audiophile nervosa.


Hey thanks for the advice.  You’re right - it definitely did not do 16/44.  It didn’t work at all  No sound whatsoever 

I’m wondering if maybe I need an OTG micro USB cable instead of the one that came with the ES100

But this is the weird thing... I have my Dragonfly Red plugged into a lightning/USB adapter and into my iPhone and the sound is amazing.  Light turns violet when I’m above 24/96 on Qobuz or Master Tidals. So it’s definitely outputting more than 16/44

I’d just use the dragonfly Except for 1) pain in the butt to Carry two things around and 2) the dragonfly doesn’t have a balanced out. 

Anyone know of a good alternative to these two devices?  

Fun little puzzle... thanks!


----------



## peter123

Luke Skywalker said:


> Hey thanks for the advice.  You’re right - it definitely did not do 16/44.  It didn’t work at all  No sound whatsoever
> 
> I’m wondering if maybe I need an OTG micro USB cable instead of the one that came with the ES100
> 
> ...



I still don't understand why you don't just use Bluetooth on the ES100?


----------



## Luke Skywalker

rkw said:


> It certainly will not do 24/96 through the USB DAC. On some recordings, you may hear some improvements with 16/44 on USB  vs Bluetooth AAC.
> 
> The difference in 16/44 vs hi-res is hard enough to discern even on a good desktop system. Worrying about getting hi-res on mobile components is just audiophile nervosa.


Hey thanks for the advice.  You’re right - it definitely did not do 16/44.  It didn’t work at all  No sound whatsoever 

I’m wondering if maybe I need an OTG micro USB cable instead of the one that came with the ES100
But this is the weird thing... I have my Dragonfly Red plugged into a lightning/USB adapter and into my iPhone and the sound is amazing.  Light turns violet when I’m above 24/96 on Qobuz or Master Tidals

I’d just use the dragonfly Except for 1) pain in the butt to Carry two things around and 2) the dragonfly doesn’t have a balanced out.  


peter123 said:


> I still don't understand why you don't just use Bluetooth on the ES100?


Excellent question... I have an iPhone which means I’m stuck on AAC.  Sucks because there’s a huge improvement when I connect to my HiBy R6 Pro via LDAC 

I did end up getting the USB DAC to work... I had to fiddle around with the settings and set it to be self powered.

However the dragonfly definitely sounded better - more open and airy, while the ES100 sounded more muted

however... my JH balanced cable will be here soon and that will be really interesting... I know going from unbalanced to balanced with my Audeze LCD-2’s made a massive difference


----------



## monsieurfromag3

Luke Skywalker said:


> Hey thanks for the advice.  You’re right - it definitely did not do 16/44.  It didn’t work at all  No sound whatsoever
> 
> I’m wondering if maybe I need an OTG micro USB cable instead of the one that came with the ES100
> But this is the weird thing... I have my Dragonfly Red plugged into a lightning/USB adapter and into my iPhone and the sound is amazing.  Light turns violet when I’m above 24/96 on Qobuz or Master Tidals
> ...


I don’t think the ES100 will make up the difference vs a DF Red just by going balanced. Their respective tonalities will remain as you experience them now - however you can think of the ES100 as a more relaxed alternative. I personally found the DFR fatiguing, and the ES100 a bit lacking in clarity.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (Mar 14, 2020)

monsieurfromag3 said:


> I don’t think the ES100 will make up the difference vs a DF Red just by going balanced. Their respective tonalities will remain as you experience them now - however you can think of the ES100 as a more relaxed alternative. I personally found the DFR fatiguing, and the ES100 a bit lacking in clarity.


Awesome thanks for the advice!  I’m new to this hobby

I might pick up the iFi Hip-DAC and see how that is.  I’d get balanced as well as MQA.  Not sure if i’d have the Sensitivity / floor noise issue using my JH Lola’s...?

(edit): what I’m hearing is that the iFi Hip-DAC won’t have enough power to drive my Audeze LCD-2’s from the balanced port.  Not sure if that’s true or not but it would eliminate some of the benefit of the device for me. Of course $149 ain’t bad!


----------



## loopfreak

Just wanted to check the" new best thing", in hope that it will easily best my old HRT microstreamer.
As for it's bluetooth talents and practicality the HRT Is no match and that is obvious. But for it's pure audio quality  (phone USB) it's definitely better. Did the test with Fibae 3 custom and the HRT Is more coherent, dynamic, detailed, textured and balanced. HRT could not be so easily "provoked" as the es100. Rad is more silent and that's pretty much it. It somehow reminds me of upgraded Dragonfly Black in terms of sound with added trickery. HRT is a clear step forward and Mojo is a just as clear step forward from HRT, it's a pity that it comes as a brick.


----------



## rippingdragon

Now that I've got my ES100, I'm looking for a more appropriate length 2.5mm balanced cable.

I wear the ES100 clipped to my shirt neck, so I'm looking for a cable that's 15-16" / 40ish cm.  I'd like to spend around $20-30USD including shipping to Australia.  Any recommendations?  Does anyone make short cables in this price range?  Or am I going to have to manually chop up a longer cable myself?


----------



## MisterMudd

14 months later and still using original firmware. Makes all my headphones sing. Still considered the best audio purchase I have ever made, but will try the Qudelix when it becomes available.


----------



## MisterMudd

rippingdragon said:


> Now that I've got my ES100, I'm looking for a more appropriate length 2.5mm balanced cable.
> 
> I wear the ES100 clipped to my shirt neck, so I'm looking for a cable that's 15-16" / 40ish cm.  I'd like to spend around $20-30USD including shipping to Australia.  Any recommendations?  Does anyone make short cables in this price range?  Or am I going to have to manually chop up a longer cable myself?


You might try Ghent Audio. They get very positive remarks throughout Head-Fi and I am fixing to order for my Philips Fidelio X2's. A wide variety of stock lengths, plus, with an email you might get them to custom size. Good luck .


----------



## Luke Skywalker

MisterMudd said:


> Qudelix


Nice, I hadn't heard of the Qudelix.  I wish it had MQA support though w/ unfolding, etc.


----------



## rkw

Luke Skywalker said:


> Nice, I hadn't heard of the Qudelix.  I wish it had MQA support though w/ unfolding, etc.


Do you hear a difference between MQA with unfolding, and the same MQA without unfolding?


----------



## jasonb

MisterMudd said:


> 14 months later and still using original firmware. Makes all my headphones sing. Still considered the best audio purchase I have ever made, but will try the Qudelix when it becomes available.



I've only had mine since October. It came with the latest firmware on it. I've attached it to 2 different full size headphones and have also used it with 1 IEM and it always works great. I'll probably try the Qudilex if it ever comes out as well.


----------



## Luke Skywalker

rkw said:


> Do you hear a difference between MQA with unfolding, and the same MQA without unfolding?


Well... I actually thought my HiBy R6 Pro did that, but apparently it doesn't do the full unfolding.  So I think I've never actually heard Tidal Masters at "full quality".  You can tell I don't know much about this


----------



## hkpants

Luke Skywalker said:


> Well... I actually thought my HiBy R6 Pro did that, but apparently it doesn't do the full unfolding.  So I think I've never actually heard Tidal Masters at "full quality".  You can tell I don't know much about this



The difference is going to be negligible and barely/not audible. I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Luke Skywalker

hkpants said:


> The difference is going to be negligible and barely/not audible. I wouldn't worry too much.


Man you have some nice gear... I just have Lola and Audeze LCD-2s... So far.  Think I'm going to get some custom Elysium's


----------



## hkpants

Luke Skywalker said:


> Man you have some nice gear... I just have Lola and Audeze LCD-2s... So far.  Think I'm going to get some custom Elysium's



Hey man, your gear is pretty darn good as well! Elysium is on my to-try list, we'll see if I get the opportunity soon (probably not). Another thing you could do is sign up for a bunch of tour/loaner programs. I myself am participating in about 5 right now (not overlapping but I'm registered for them).


----------



## jasonb

Pink Floyd (Pulse live album) + ES100 + Blon BL03(with a little EQ) = awesomeness.

This album is mixed/mastered a little quietly but the ES100 with the BL03 has plenty of power for it. This album has some parts with some real nice low bass so it's a fun listen.


----------



## Luke Skywalker

hkpants said:


> Hey man, your gear is pretty darn good as well! Elysium is on my to-try list, we'll see if I get the opportunity soon (probably not). Another thing you could do is sign up for a bunch of tour/loaner programs. I myself am participating in about 5 right now (not overlapping but I'm registered for them).


I was gonna go to CANJAM this year in Chicago but I'm not sure if the virus thing will settle down by then...  I bet they have some great stuff to listen to!


----------



## hifi80sman

Luke Skywalker said:


> I was gonna go to CANJAM this year in Chicago but I'm not sure if the virus thing will settle down by then...  I bet they have some great stuff to listen to!


It's in October, so I think it'll still be on.


----------



## Marco Angel

Fiio has a short balanced cable, that could be a good one
LINK


----------



## PopZeus

It's not braided or pure silver but I do like the Fiio LC-2.5B cable quite a bit. Once you uncoil it, it starts to get mroe pliable. Also, angled plug!


----------



## Lurk650

hkpants said:


> Hey man, your gear is pretty darn good as well! Elysium is on my to-try list, we'll see if I get the opportunity soon (probably not). Another thing you could do is sign up for a bunch of tour/loaner programs. I myself am participating in about 5 right now (not overlapping but I'm registered for them).


Yeah, I personally wouldn't want to be in a loaner tour right now with the virus going around. Tons of hands touching the product and shipping boxes, easy way of spreading.


----------



## Chupi383

jasonb said:


> Pink Floyd (Pulse live album) + ES100 + Blon BL03(with a little EQ) = awesomeness.


The ES100 really makes the BL-03 sing. I find it strange how much the sound from such a cheap IEM improves going from my laptop onboard audio which usually sounds acceptable, to a quality source like the ES100.


----------



## syrias

Hello all!
If anyone has ES100 along with the Senns HD 660S, I'd like to know his preferred EQ settings.
Thanks!


----------



## Slater

Chupi383 said:


> The ES100 really makes the BL-03 sing. I find it strange how much the sound from such a cheap IEM improves going from my laptop onboard audio which usually sounds acceptable, to a quality source like the ES100.



Agreed. The Blon with the ES100 is a match made in heaven.


----------



## progdvd

Can anyone help me, I'll try to explain what's happening.
it happened 2 days ago, ES100 connects to my phone but there is no sound SE or bal. I tried everything restarted ES100 and BT couple of times,... Nothing helped. Battery was good I just charged it so I figured I'll let it play and charge it again.... In the meantime while I was doing something else I barely heard sound from my IEMs, sound came back on its own? I didn't touch it I just let the music play without sound, that was balanced. Ok I thought it was a glitch, then tried SE again and it doesn't work, switch to bal again and nothing. Same process again nothing helps. Untill I restarted phone now bal is working again.
Today I pick it up again I figure SE chip might be dead so I connect it balanced not working... I restart my phone now balanced is working again.
I'm not sure what is wrong. Just to note all this time i pay attention to the radsone app and switch between SE and bal.
So now as I'm writing this ES100 works but it wasn't until I restarted my phone.
Also I had it connected via BT to my laptop few times before it worked fine but yesterday no.
I know it's confusing but I hope someone will know what's wrong and have solution.
Thanks

BTW what makes it worse my BTR5 had been stolen recently, I ordered new one but under the circumstances shipping is sloooow.


----------



## hifi80sman

progdvd said:


> Can anyone help me, I'll try to explain what's happening.
> it happened 2 days ago, ES100 connects to my phone but there is no sound SE or bal. I tried everything restarted ES100 and BT couple of times,... Nothing helped. Battery was good I just charged it so I figured I'll let it play and charge it again.... In the meantime while I was doing something else I barely heard sound from my IEMs, sound came back on its own? I didn't touch it I just let the music play without sound, that was balanced. Ok I thought it was a glitch, then tried SE again and it doesn't work, switch to bal again and nothing. Same process again nothing helps. Untill I restarted phone now bal is working again.
> Today I pick it up again I figure SE chip might be dead so I connect it balanced not working... I restart my phone now balanced is working again.
> I'm not sure what is wrong. Just to note all this time i pay attention to the radsone app and switch between SE and bal.
> ...


I suggest you make sure you have output lock on and you're using the correct connection.  Other than that, sounds like something that would need physical troubleshooting.


----------



## progdvd

I double check the lock always when i switch between SE and bal, that's not it.


----------



## jasonb

Slater said:


> Agreed. The Blon with the ES100 is a match made in heaven.



It's especially awesome with a cable like this:



I just got the Tin HiFi T4 yesterday and I'm not sure I like it more than the Blon BL03 or not yet. The T4 does work better with this particular cable though.


----------



## Chupi383

I know it's idiotic, but have you checked volume levels on phone and ES100, and looked in the ES100 app to make sure it's connected to only 1 device and input says some codec? You might also try connecting it to your phone and make a test call to see if call mode works. I've had various sorts of derp-up happen over time. Bluetooth is rather error-prone on its own, and having a device that auto-switches between multiple sources and has its own separate volume control complicates things further.


----------



## progdvd

Chupi383 said:


> I know it's idiotic, but have you checked volume levels on phone and ES100, and looked in the ES100 app to make sure it's connected to only 1 device and input says some codec? You might also try connecting it to your phone and make a test call to see if call mode works. I've had various sorts of derp-up happen over time. Bluetooth is rather error-prone on its own, and having a device that auto-switches between multiple sources and has its own separate volume control complicates things further.




LOL, yes I know it can happen. But not this time, I checked everything, phone and BTR5 volume level, connection, input source....
I'm guessing something broke when switching imputs, as it is now balanced works fine and SE not.


----------



## smorgar

From the manual page 21:


----------



## zolom (Apr 7, 2020)

After a long while of abandoning my es100, for the btr5, I did return to it. Boy,  I did miss that sound signature ,  especially with a small eq bend around the sub-bass area. My btr5, goes now for a long sleep in the drawer.

Using LDAC 660 or 990, UAPP.  Streamig Tidal hifi.
IEMs:  se846, fh7.

Edit:  in order to reduce stuttering on 660/990 LDAC,  try removing multi-point bluetooth option (in the app).  Try remainig wIth a single BT device there.


----------



## hifi80sman

zolom said:


> After a long while of abandoning my es100, for the btr5, I did return to it. Boy,  I did miss that sound signature ,  especially with a small eq bend around the sub-bass area. My btr5, goes now for a long sleep in the drawer.
> 
> Using LDAC 660 or 990, UAPP.  Streamig Tidal hifi.
> IEMs:  se846, fh7.
> ...


That's the biggest strength of the ES100...the killer App.  If you want to EQ, the ES100 is the way to go.  FiiO needs to work on their App and seamless integration with the BTR5.  The ES100 and it's App are like two hydrogen atoms and one oxygen atom.


----------



## Chupi383

So much this. I'm tempted to get a Shanling UP4 for its better selection of USB modes and hopefully lack of that annoying little fade-in at the start of each track. But the ES100 just sounds so danged good and has so much nice stuff in its app.

By the way, I think I've found a way to work around the fade-in at the start of tracks: use Audacity or similar to create a file with many hours of silence and leave that playing in the background in another player. This will force Windows to use the ES100 in shared mode and keep it open as your real music player advances from one track to the next. The ES100 never sees the audio input stop, so it never fades out or in.


----------



## Luke Skywalker

zolom said:


> After a long while of abandoning my es100, for the btr5, I did return to it. Boy,  I did miss that sound signature ,  especially with a small eq bend around the sub-bass area. My btr5, goes now for a long sleep in the drawer.
> 
> Using LDAC 660 or 990, UAPP.  Streamig Tidal hifi.
> IEMs:  se846, fh7.
> ...


I've had to turn off the bluetooth on my iPhone when it's near the ES100 if I have it paired with my HiBy R6 Pro.  Even if the iPhone is not connected to the ES100 I get loud static and noise


----------



## progdvd

Atm I have ES100 and BTR5, and previously I had BTR3. On all 3 I noticed very different sound signature compared to 3.5mm phone jack. Phone is Huawei Mate 9 and the biggest difference is in the lows, sub and mid bass are significantly recessed on all 3. Since I have noticeable background noise with 3.5 jack and my sensitive and most used iems (S8F) I never use it... But today I accidentally I plugged BA5 into 3.5 jack and turned them into I cannot say bass cannons but very punchy V. Which was very weird BA5 doesn't graph as a V but I enjoyed it so much now I can't wait to listen more and more... Now pluging S8F into 3.5 makes them almost boomy in bass department. I would say there is a certainly at least 3-4 db difference. I haven't tested any other phone but mine, but I'm very interested how LG V series sounds as I'm considering V60 when it shows up in Europe. 
Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Chupi383

progdvd said:


> Anyone else noticed this?


I don't have a lot of proper designed-for-audiophiles sources, but I've noticed a lot of difference between ES100 and other sources as well. I first started noticing it when I got a Shure SE846, which seems to be pretty source sensitive. I started hearing hiss from a lot of stuff I previously thought was fine, as well as effects on sound signature. The most common and most noticeable difference is that the ES100 has richer, deeper, more detailed bass.

The semi-legendary Sansa Clip+ (black, 4 GB, w/ Rockbox and 128 GB Sandisk MicroSD) is probably the best source I have next to the ES100. It makes faint squeaky noises if it reads from the SD in a really quiet stretch of music. It was barely audible on my previous IEMs, Shure SE425, but more audible with SE846. There's no hiss and the sound signature is about the same. The only difference I notice apart from the squeaks is that it has a smaller soundstage. On ES100 things just sound wider, and instrument placement is more precise. This really makes music come alive, but at the same time it makes it more obvious when one IEM isn't inserted quite the same as the other and things sound off-balance.

Laptop onboard Realtek audio on my Thinkpad T440p has hiss, a little less bass, and overall less detail. On most things the hiss is barely audible if it's there at all, but is audible on SE846 and Blon BL-03. The Blons suffer a more noticeable bass hit, having both less bass and less detailed bass -- they sound flat and average on the Realtek but shine on the ES100.

An old Sony Walkman CD player, I don't really notice much difference in the sound, but there is a little hiss.

And my phone, a Galaxy S7 Edge, US/Qualcomm version... It makes almost everything I plug into it sound cruddy. Usually it takes away a lot of bass, and the treble seems to lose some harmonies. Even $9 Sony MDR-EX14 earbuds, without the bass they sound like a tinny cheap radio. The EQ can bring back some bass but it can't make it sound right. The "Tube Amp Pro" filter option does the best, making my old SE425 sound at least somewhat acceptable. This thing and its lousy headphone out is what got me to buy the ES100 in the first place.


----------



## progdvd (Apr 8, 2020)

S8F hiss with everything I test it with except BTR3, BTR5 and ES100, but that's not bothering me. 
What confuses me is that audio coming from 3.5mm phone jack is lot bassier. Overall sound presentation on ES100 and especially BTR5 is very nice no doubt about that, it's just I'm starting to think when Huawei tuned dac on mate 9 they left the bass boost switch on lol. What reminds me, I previously owned ifi xdsd, it had the same issue, bass boost button on it didn't make as much difference as the one between In question. So what I'm saying xdsd with bass boost on didn't have as much impact as bass  with 3.5 jack on my Mate 9.
I guess I'll find some other phone and test it.


----------



## Chupi383

Could be output impedance? I can't find a graph for the S8F, but at least with the S8P output impedance would tend to add some upper bass but mostly mids.
I'm basing this off of the "Frequency response of Fearless Audio S8P headphone when connected to amplifiers with constant output impedance" graph at https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/hp/fearless-audio-s8p.php [still pretty new, hoping this is ok to link]


----------



## progdvd

Chupi383 said:


> Could be output impedance? I can't find a graph for the S8F, but at least with the S8P output impedance would tend to add some upper bass but mostly mids.
> I'm basing this off of the "Frequency response of Fearless Audio S8P headphone when connected to amplifiers with constant output impedance" graph at https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/hp/fearless-audio-s8p.php [still pretty new, hoping this is ok to link]



Thanks for the reply but that's not it. I forgot to mention it's the same with 6-7 iems I tried it with.


----------



## audio123

Radsone HUD100 Review. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## zolom

I always was a bass-head, so I left my SE846 for a long while, first for the FiiO FH5 and later for the FH7. Sound was good.
Yesterday by chance, I did try the SE846. Boy, I was blown away by the sudden clarity of those. Compare to the FH7 which (now) sounds too boomy and slightly muddy, the SE846 is another story. Initially the sub-bass was not so pronounced as with the FH7, but then I tried the FiiO bass tips (adapted to the narrower SE846 nozzles with a small stem), the sub-bass is there; Now to stay.

I will use the FH7 while mobile (with the SE100 or BTR5) and the SE846 at home with the Chord Mojo.


----------



## Marco Angel

zolom said:


> I always was a bass-head, so I left my SE846 for a long while, first for the FiiO FH5 and later for the FH7. Sound was good.
> Yesterday by chance, I did try the SE846. Boy, I was blown away by the sudden clarity of those. Compare to the FH7 which (now) sounds too boomy and slightly muddy, the SE846 is another story. Initially the sub-bass was not so pronounced as with the FH7, but then I tried the FiiO bass tips (adapted to the narrower SE846 nozzles with a small stem), the sub-bass is there; Now to stay.
> 
> I will use the FH7 while mobile (with the SE100 or BTR5) and the SE846 at home with the Chord Mojo.


Yeah, I went from fh5 to se846, and I'm not switching back or to an alternative like the fh7.
Btw the se846 sounds like 80% as good as my stereo setup, so that's  almost high end for on the go.


----------



## radsone

Hello guys, we are excited to share that Earstudio has opened up an official online store: https://earstudio.store 
Don't miss out on the 2 weeks opening promotion - Up to 30% off all products


----------



## Chupi383

zolom said:


> Initially the sub-bass was not so pronounced as with the FH7, but then I tried the FiiO bass tips (adapted to the narrower SE846 nozzles with a small stem), the sub-bass is there; Now to stay.


What are these Fiio bass tips, and can I buy them someplace? I too am thoroughly impressed with SE846, especially when used with my ES100. It doesn't have as good treble extension as even many budget earphones, but what it has is superb. And the bass is something unique. I've been using the white filters on them for better highs, but experimenting with filter mods to bring back the sub bass. If a tip swap can do that for me, I'm all ears.


----------



## dh0licious

Thomas- said:


> How come the audio has to be playing in able to listen to Ambient Only? I listen to audiobooks and when someone come and speaks to me it would make more sense to pause the audio when ambient mode is set to "Ambient Only". The way it works now is that when I pause the audio Ambient Sound no longer works and I have to remove my Etymotic deep insert in-ears and break the seal.
> 
> On another note... I wanted to clip my ES100 vertically to my shirt so I 3D-printed this clip that's also a more snug fit and won't come off accidently as the original clip does.



Wondering if I can see this again, or anyone has the 3d print file?


----------



## X-Nemesis

So I went to use my es100 and it won't turn on or charge.  I bought it in 2018 so no warranty.  Has anyone encountered this and fixed the problem?


----------



## Lunar Eclipse

Check cable and try a hard reset. Sometimes mine becomes unresponsive and this does the trick


X-Nemesis said:


> So I went to use my es100 and it won't turn on or charge.  I bought it in 2018 so no warranty.  Has anyone encountered this and fixed the problem?


----------



## niron

radsone said:


> Hello guys, we are excited to share that Earstudio has opened up an official online store: https://earstudio.store
> Don't miss out on the 2 weeks opening promotion - Up to 30% off all products



I have all the products in your store. How about new ones?


----------



## dh0licious

Are you able to physically connect the Es100 Mk2 to your phone with a cable (e.g. 3.5mm)? 

I couldn't see a 3.5mm input on the Es100. Wondering if it can maybe be done with a 3.5mm-to-MicroUSB cable perhaps?


----------



## dh0licious

Since the Es100 has a microphone, if I use a cable with an in-line microphone, which microphone will end up getting used during calls?


----------



## ClieOS

dh0licious said:


> Are you able to physically connect the Es100 Mk2 to your phone with a cable (e.g. 3.5mm)?
> 
> I couldn't see a *3.5mm input *on the Es100. Wondering if it can maybe be done with a 3.5mm-to-MicroUSB cable perhaps?



No such feature exists on ES100.



dh0licious said:


> Since the Es100 has a microphone, if I use a cable with an in-line microphone, which microphone will end up getting used during calls?



The one on ES100.

...And maybe also read the manual a bit.


----------



## dh0licious (Apr 26, 2020)

ClieOS said:


> No such feature exists on ES100.
> 
> The one on ES100.
> 
> ...And maybe also read the manual a bit.



Thanks.

Actually I don't own the Es100 so don't have a manual, however I could find the Mk1 version online (https://fccid.io/2AOJCES100/User-Manual/User-Manual-3694132.iframe) but can't find much detail on the microphone utilization.


----------



## Ynot1 (Apr 26, 2020)

Is es100 usb to external usb dac/amp a potential future feature via software update? Because Shanling M0 supposedly does this, so it is possible. And I could imagine a lot of people who desires to use eq with their amp, this will become very desirable.


----------



## ClieOS (Apr 26, 2020)

Ynot1 said:


> Is es100 usb to external usb dac/amp a potential future feature via software update? Because Shanling M0 supposedly does this, so it is possible. And I could imagine a lot of people who desires to use eq with their amp, this will become very desirable.



This question has came up on just about every BT adapters threads (ES100's, FiiO's, SHanling's, etc) I read, multiple times as well - the answer is the same: it is impossible to implement on the hardware level. Shanling M0 is a DAP with its own little CPU and OS inside, much like a tiny PC and therefore can support USB audio output. ES100 is a Bluetooth adapter without that kind of hardware / software inside, and thus it is NOT POSSIBLE to output USB audio, desirable or not.

Besides, you can already use EQ on the ES100.


----------



## ClieOS

dh0licious said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Actually I don't know the Es100 so don't have a manual, however I could find the Mk1 version online (https://fccid.io/2AOJCES100/User-Manual/User-Manual-3694132.iframe) but can't find much detail on the microphone utilization.



Manual are on ES100 homepage (as well as inside the app): https://earstudio.store/products/es100

...and before anyone asked: ES100 MK1 (*the original model) and MK2 are the same thing with minor cosmetic reversion.


----------



## Slater

ClieOS said:


> This question has came up on just about every BT adapters threads (ES100's, FiiO's, SHanling's, etc) I read, multiple times as well - the answer is the same: it is impossible to implement on the hardware level. Shanling M0 is a DAP with its own little CPU and OS inside, much like a tiny PC and therefore can support USB audio output. ES100 is a Bluetooth adapter without that kind of hardware / software inside, and thus it is NOT POSSIBLE to output USB audio, desirable or not.
> 
> Besides, you can already use EQ on the ES100.



The solution is for Radsone to make a DAP, with features of the ES100. I’d totally buy one!


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> The solution is for Radsone to make a DAP, with features of the ES100. I’d totally buy one!


+1. As long as they made it with a balanced output, enough power (like 500+mw from balanced out) and the great bluetooth connectivity. LDAC is a must for me. And price it under $500. THAT would be a Fiio and Hiby killer, imo.


----------



## Ynot1

ClieOS said:


> This question has came up on just about every BT adapters threads (ES100's, FiiO's, SHanling's, etc) I read, multiple times as well - the answer is the same: it is impossible to implement on the hardware level. Shanling M0 is a DAP with its own little CPU and OS inside, much like a tiny PC and therefore can support USB audio output. ES100 is a Bluetooth adapter without that kind of hardware / software inside, and thus it is NOT POSSIBLE to output USB audio, desirable or not.
> 
> Besides, you can already use EQ on the ES100.


Well then, when is the app on ES100 going to be compatible with the M0?


----------



## ClieOS

Ynot1 said:


> Well then, when is the app on ES100 going to be compatible with the M0?



...Like, never?


----------



## rkw

Ynot1 said:


> Well then, when is the app on ES100 going to be compatible with the M0?


That's like asking when is the Spotify app going to be compatible with Tidal.


----------



## dh0licious

Can anyone recommend a good protective cover for the Es100 (MK2)? Are covers for these even available?


----------



## plakat

I ordered another ES100 just last week, was shipped yesterday. So quite fast at that... but unfortunately DHL takes 18€ for processing customs fees (with the fees themselves as expected around 25€), so despite the generous rebate of 30% plus free shipping it’s still more expensive than ordering from Amazon... which I wanted to avoid.

nevertheless, still a very nice device. Since, against all knowledge to the better, I ordered an EVE20, which I‘ll use on the go (well...) I wanted to have another ES100 for it (the other one feeds an N8). I think having the ES100 in a per-IEM configuration saves me the trouble of double checking to take it with me, and reconfiguring it — I like the SPL estimation feature


----------



## dh0licious

PiSkyHiFi said:


> Agreed, @wslee bug report - prioritise  USB audio automatically if both are connected from the same device



Did this ever get fixed?


----------



## dh0licious

My ES100 was shipped on 27th, arrived 29th! Amazing.

i notice that the Play/Pause and Volume buttons have a bit of play, is this normal?


----------



## Slater

dh0licious said:


> My ES100 was shipped on 27th, arrived 29th! Amazing.
> 
> i notice that the Play/Pause and Volume buttons have a bit of play, is this normal?



Yes. They’re just plastic pieces that float on top of a SMD micro push button.

Basically, the ‘buttons’ you see are not buttons. They’re small pieces of plastic that you push, that in turn push the real buttons.

Most electronics use a similar method. The ES100 uses tolerances that are within acceptable ranges, so there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## dh0licious (Apr 29, 2020)

Slater said:


> Yes. They’re just plastic pieces that float on top of a SMD micro push button.
> 
> Basically, the ‘buttons’ you see are not buttons. They’re small pieces of plastic that you push, that in turn push the real buttons.
> 
> Most electronics use a similar method. The ES100 uses tolerances that are within acceptable ranges, so there is nothing to worry about.



Thanks a lot.

I'm playing around with the EQ presets. I noticed something strange - the presets hardly change the EQ graph at all.

For example after selecting 'Bass Booster', this is what the graph looks like on my Galaxy S10:





Basically looks like a Flat graph. Aren't the presets supposed to have more of an impact? In the case of Bass Booster, i was expecting a V shaped graph...


----------



## dh0licious (Apr 29, 2020)

Another issue;

I've been playing music through the YouTube Vanced app (Vanced is YouTube without ads, for Androids). I was switching music back and forth between Vanced and Spotify, and then suddenly after playing a video on Vanced for a few minutes, the audio completely stopped (but the video kept playing). I opened the Spotify and could still play music through Spotify. The microphone on the ES100 was also working perfectly fine which I tested. It seems audio had simply stopped transmitting from the Youtube Vanced.

I have all options such as SBC, ApTX, ApTXHD, AAC ticked. I believe it was running on LDAC, as this is what I'd enabled on the Samasung Bluetooth settings for the ES100.

Then suddenly out of nowhere the sound from Youtube Vanced came back... Wonder what's going on?


----------



## davehutch

dh0licious said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> I'm playing around with the EQ presets. I noticed something strange - the presets hardly change the EQ graph at all.
> 
> ...



This is my 'Bass Booster' preset on an iPhone. Values are completely different so I would suggest maybe trying a factory reset?
With values that low, you won't hear a difference.


----------



## Slater

dh0licious said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> I'm playing around with the EQ presets. I noticed something strange - the presets hardly change the EQ graph at all.
> 
> ...



Is your EQ slider switch enabled? Otherwise, the graph doesn’t do anything.


----------



## dh0licious (Apr 29, 2020)

Slater said:


> Is your EQ slider switch enabled? Otherwise, the graph doesn’t do anything.



Yup enabled. The Eq sliders work, just that the presets hardly do anything because they hardly move the sliders. If you look at my pic your can see the sliders have moved only marginally... 0.4, 0.3, 0.2 etc after selecting Bass Boost


----------



## Slater

dh0licious said:


> Yup enabled. The Eq sliders work, just that the presets hardly do anything because they hardly move the sliders. If you look at my pic your can see the sliders have moved only marginally... 0.4, 0.3, 0.2 etc after selecting Bass Boost



That’s very odd. Maybe try rebooting your phone and/or reinstalling the app?

Also, make sure you are on the latest version of ES100 firmware, which you can check from inside the app.


----------



## dh0licious

davehutch said:


> This is my 'Bass Booster' preset on an iPhone. Values are completely different so I would suggest maybe trying a factory reset?
> With values that low, you won't hear a difference.



It's so strange, after playing around I noticed that when I change the 'Adapt Sound' settings in my Galaxy S10 from 'Off' / 'Under 30 years old' / '30 to 60 years old' / 'Over 60 years old', it affects the EQ presets on the ES100! How strange.

You need to close the EarStudio app before making the changes in the Samsung settings for it to take effect, but basically this is how it changes the 'Bass Boost' preset after I make the changes:

Adapt sound Off: 31.5 hz becomes 2.7 (just like yours @davehutch)
Under 30 years old: 31.5 hz becomes 1.4
30 to 60 years old: 31.5 hz becomes 0.7
Over 60 years old: 31.5 hz becomes 0.4

The other frequencies change as well but I'm not going to type them all out, just the 31.5 hz to show you what I mean.

What is going on.........


----------



## dh0licious

I'm wondering if there would be any issue installing the ES100 application on 2 phones that are paired to the ES100? 

(Galaxy S10 and galaxy S8)

i would replicate settings across both of them.


----------



## waynes world

dh0licious said:


> It's so strange, after playing around I noticed that when I change the 'Adapt Sound' settings in my Galaxy S10 from 'Off' / 'Under 30 years old' / '30 to 60 years old' / 'Over 60 years old', it affects the EQ presets on the ES100! How strange.
> 
> You need to close the EarStudio app before making the changes in the Samsung settings for it to take effect, but basically this is how it changes the 'Bass Boost' preset after I make the changes:
> 
> ...



This is probably blasphemical, but I have been using the Adapt Sound on my Samsungs for years. Everything basically sounds much better to me (even through the ES100 etc) when I use it. Yes, you may start the stoning now lol..


----------



## Marco Angel

dh0licious said:


> I'm wondering if there would be any issue installing the ES100 application on 2 phones that are paired to the ES100?
> 
> (Galaxy S10 and galaxy S8)
> 
> i would replicate settings across both of them.


Works fine in my s9+ and tab s6, adjusting something in one app replies in the other app since all settings are stored in the es100, just marvelous 


waynes world said:


> This is probably blasphemical, but I have been using the Adapt Sound on my Samsungs for years. Everything basically sounds much better to me (even through the ES100 etc) when I use it. Yes, you may start the stoning now lol..


I always disliked those audio processors and always had galaxy phones, haven't try it from years, maybe give them a minute shot just to see how bad it is...... or not


----------



## Cevisi

Marco Angel said:


> Works fine in my s9+ and tab s6, adjusting something in one app replies in the other app since all settings are stored in the es100, just marvelous
> 
> I always disliked those audio processors and always had galaxy phones, haven't try it from years, maybe give them a minute shot just to see how bad it is...... or not


Tell us how you like it


----------



## dh0licious

Marco Angel said:


> Works fine in my s9+ and tab s6, adjusting something in one app replies in the other app since all settings are stored in the es100, just marvelous



Every time you switch up devices, does it ask you to re-authenticate? That's what I'm experiencing currently... n


----------



## Extrasensory (May 2, 2020)

Please don't get mad at me with this question...

I was told by some people (yes more than one!) that the ES100 can receive bluetooth signal and transport to another dac/amp device using usb audio out.

is that true? I know it has been asked or discussed serveral times, but it just makes me confused. And I myself have been searching info on this, but no clues... 

So, I want some sort of comfirmation from people in this thread.


----------



## rkw

Extrasensory said:


> I was told by some people (yes more than one!) that the ES100 can receive bluetooth signal and transport to another dac/amp device using usb audio out.
> 
> is that true?


The answer is no. The ES100 does not have USB audio out.


----------



## Extrasensory

rkw said:


> The answer is no. The ES100 does not have USB audio out.


Thanks! That is clear enough


----------



## peter123

Extrasensory said:


> Please don't get mad at me with this question...
> 
> I was told by some people (yes more than one!) that the ES100 can receive bluetooth signal and transport to another dac/amp device using usb audio out.
> 
> ...



The ES100 doesn't have usb audio output so  this can't be done 

Oops, too late....


----------



## Prognathous

grininja said:


> After 6 months my ES100 is dying...
> Powered on it is shutting down abruptly at small moves. It restarts when pressing play but a little jiggle is enough to shuts down again. It doesn't matter the type of connection. It happens on bluetooth (doesn't matter if 2.5" and 3.5" output) and it happens also when connected as a USB DAC. I've updated to v2.0.2 firmware but nothing changed. It is a hardware failure because only a simple tap on it when it sits as a DAC on my desk is enough to cut down the power.
> I really liked this little gem when it was working.



Exact same behavior on my ES100, which is out of warranty. Is there any way to resolve this?


----------



## Ynot1

Micro usb port have been known to be a failure point for many devices. Super glue? Could help. But I don't know if anyone has done a teardown on the es100.


----------



## electrophile90

Does anyone know how to disable the next/previous track buttons?

I never intentionally use them. I only ever accidentally press them and change the song without wanting to. It's very annoying.


----------



## Slater

electrophile90 said:


> Does anyone know how to disable the next/previous track buttons?
> 
> I never intentionally use them. I only ever accidentally press them and change the song without wanting to. It's very annoying.



You could sand/file the plastic buttons down flush with the case (or trim them down with a razor blade).

You could also disassemble the ES100 and remove the plastic buttons from the inside.


----------



## electrophile90

Slater said:


> You could sand/file the plastic buttons down flush with the case (or trim them down with a razor blade).
> 
> You could also disassemble the ES100 and remove the plastic buttons from the inside.



Interesting ideas. If there's no software solution, i might just have to resort to that


----------



## zolom

ES100 connected to my new Beyerdynamics T5p headphones. A pure delight.


----------



## radsone

Hi, we have a good news to share with you  A limited quantity of ES100 MK1 is available now at www.earstudio.store at $69.99.
Thank you always for your inputs and discussions!!


----------



## Slater

radsone said:


> Hi, we have a good news to share with you  A limited quantity of ES100 MK1 is available now at www.earstudio.store at $69.99.
> Thank you always for your inputs and discussions!!



To anyone that's going to take advantage of this great deal, be sure to sign up for the newsletter for the $3 coupon, bringing the ES100 MK1 to $66.99


----------



## max232

Slater said:


> To anyone that's going to take advantage of this great deal, be sure to sign up for the newsletter for the $3 coupon, bringing the ES100 MK1 to $66.99


I was thinking about selling mine. I probably couldn't get $25 for it now.


----------



## dh0licious

I use Chifi IEM's (KZ ZS10 Pro, Tin T4, CCA C12) and a 3.5mm (unbalanced) cable.

I'm wondering if the 1x (rather than 2x) current mode is sufficient? I don't have a highly trained, critical ears. Just wondering if I would expect to notice much of a difference in sound on the above IEM's and unbalanced cable in 1x mode?

It would also be good to understand the above if I were to use a balanced 2.5mm cable (arriving shortly). 1x voltage vs 2x voltage mode.


----------



## Slater

1x mode is fine. 2x mode is helpful for full size headphones that are difficult to drive, or that need higher voltages.


----------



## Thomas De Brito

Hey i just ordered the radstone deal but dhl is asking for 35 euros which is half the cost of the product. I got the product to avoid paying full price 
Thanks


----------



## plakat

Thomas De Brito said:


> Hey i just ordered the radstone deal but dhl is asking for 35 euros which is half the cost of the product. I got the product to avoid paying full price
> Thanks



Actually it’s DHL doing customs collection (and keeping ca 15,- to themselves in the process)...
Which is a bit much given the small amount in question, but handling is a fixed amount I guess.

Yes, financially it’s not the best option to order from EarStudio directly.


----------



## manthisis

Do you guys know how I should configure these settings so it's as close to the original source as possible? I don't want the sound to change beyond how it sounded when I just ran my IEM's from my iPhone, so which of these settings will have the least effect on the sound?


----------



## illumidata

manthisis said:


> Do you guys know how I should configure these settings so it's as close to the original source as possible? I don't want the sound to change beyond how it sounded when I just ran my IEM's from my iPhone, so which of these settings will have the least effect on the sound?





subwoof3r said:


> Try these settings, you won't believe how ES100 sounds
> Stock settings are just horrible.


If you want to minimise processing/colouration, set it up like this, but use the "short delay slow roll-off" filter - whether that's exactly how your phone's DAC was processing audio is anyone's guess though - DCT is Earstudio proprietary tech so won't be in your phone, HD Jitter cleaner might have its equivalent in your phone, but that's also a guess. I also have a vague memory from somewhere that some DACs oversample by default and can't have that setting altered.
Thanks @subwoof3r - very useful post.


----------



## mindhead1

manthisis said:


> Do you guys know how I should configure these settings so it's as close to the original source as possible? I don't want the sound to change beyond how it sounded when I just ran my IEM's from my iPhone, so which of these settings will have the least effect on the sound?


----------



## Nclark572

So I did some (pointless) measurements.... I wanted to know if there was a power usage difference between oversampling x1 and x4. So I charged the es100 until it said "charge complete" and then I connected it to the USB port on my bench power supply... then I played a 150hz sine wave for an unchanging output amplitude
IEM: Sony XBA N3 @ -20.0 dB (unbalanced)
Codec: aptX
Results:
Connected, powered on, but no audio playing (output off)= ~15mA average
x1 oversampling= 33mA average
x4 oversampling= 35.5mA average
Also, there was no difference in current usage between aptX and LDAC.
So with ideal circumstances (no changing amplitude in output, same configuration i had) using x4 instead of x1 would cost 45 minutes of battery life. I use x4 
should i use oversampling? or does it realistically have no audible effect? I can't tell. I know that when the source audio has a higher sample rate to begin with, it does sound better, but you can't really get more sound resolution of audio just by oversampling it, can you? What's the effect, is it worth it?


----------



## etroze86

Extrasensory said:


> Please don't get mad at me with this question...
> 
> I was told by some people (yes more than one!) that the ES100 can receive bluetooth signal and transport to another dac/amp device using usb audio out.
> 
> ...



As stated before it doesn't work, but you could use it as a line out into a separate amp using a 3.5 to RCAs.


----------



## sutosuto

Slater said:


> To anyone that's going to take advantage of this great deal, be sure to sign up for the newsletter for the $3 coupon, bringing the ES100 MK1 to $66.99


Thanks @Slater and @radsone I placed an order on last Friday with additional $3 discount from subscription coupon and received my MK1 tonight.
I like it very much. I might postpone my plan to have my first DAP as I am quite content with sound quality of MK1.

Cheers


----------



## mindhead1

sutosuto said:


> Thanks @Slater and @radsone I placed an order on last Friday with additional $3 discount from subscription coupon and received my MK1 tonight.
> I like it very much. I might postpone my plan to have my first DAP as I am quite content with sound quality of MK1.
> 
> Cheers


I see no reason for a DAP if you have the ES100 unless you need to decode hires source material (DSD, MQA, etc). If you're using Spotify, Apple Music, YouTube Music or the non hires versions of Amazon Music and Tidal the ES100 has you covered.


----------



## waynes world

sutosuto said:


> I like it very much. I might _*permanently*_ postpone my plan to have my first DAP as I am quite content with sound quality of MK1.



Fixed that for you!   My phone (which I always have with me) + 400GB of tunes + Tidal streaming + awesome sounding bluetooth receivers like the ES100 makes it hard for me to come up with a good reason to buy another DAP.

But then again, who needs a good reason lol. It is nice to have good DAP (for various reasons). But it's also nice to be off of the "I need a new DAP every year" hampster wheel. Now it's "I need a new bluetooth receiver every year LOL.


----------



## Slater

sutosuto said:


> Thanks @Slater and @radsone I placed an order on last Friday with additional $3 discount from subscription coupon and received my MK1 tonight.
> I like it very much. I might postpone my plan to have my first DAP as I am quite content with sound quality of MK1.
> 
> Cheers



Make sure you install the app, which will update the firmware as well as provide numerous settings and tweaks.


----------



## sutosuto

waynes world said:


> Fixed that for you!


Hahaha thanks man 



Slater said:


> Make sure you install the app, which will update the firmware as well as provide numerous settings and tweaks.


Yes I did. Playing on it right now actually, so far I like the setting posted by someone here. Thanks man.


----------



## dh0licious

sutosuto said:


> Yes I did. Playing on it right now actually, so far I like the setting posted by someone here. Thanks man.



Which setting is that can I ask?


----------



## sutosuto

dh0licious said:


> Which setting is that can I ask?



This is the one I am currently using. Need more time to play around with the setting though.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio-es100.867366/page-397#post-15441596


----------



## dh0licious (May 12, 2020)

sutosuto said:


> This is the one I am currently using. Need more time to play around with the setting though.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio-es100.867366/page-397#post-15441596



Cool. DCT and Crossfeed are marked as unavailable on LDAC unfortunately, which I'm using


----------



## dh0licious

While I await some better cables, I'm using the stock KZ cable with in-line mic (I know, the in-line mic is useless as the ES100 is prioritized).

I thought I'd check with Radsone if using a 3.5mm cable with in-line mic could upset/damage the ES100 Mk2 at all and got a bit of a confusing response;

"We reckon trying it for a couple of times will not damage ES100 unless you try many times."

What does that mean? I was looking for something a bit more concrete. Any concern over using a cable with in-line mic?


----------



## jsmiller58

dh0licious said:


> While I await some better cables, I'm using the stock KZ cable with in-line mic (I know, the in-line mic is useless as the ES100 is prioritized).
> 
> I thought I'd check with Radsone if using a 3.5mm cable with in-line mic could upset/damage the ES100 Mk2 at all and got a bit of a confusing response;
> 
> ...


It means don’t try it. It is not harmless, but it won’t bork it immediately.  At least that is my interpretation.


----------



## Cole48

I loved this thing but you gotta upgrade after awhile when your setup gets better


----------



## waynes world

dh0licious said:


> While I await some better cables, I'm using the stock KZ cable with in-line mic (I know, the in-line mic is useless as the ES100 is prioritized).
> 
> I thought I'd check with Radsone if using a 3.5mm cable with in-line mic could upset/damage the ES100 Mk2 at all and got a bit of a confusing response;
> 
> ...





jsmiller58 said:


> It means don’t try it. It is not harmless, but it won’t bork it immediately.  At least that is my interpretation.



I'd like more clarity (and confirmation) as well. This is the first time that I've heard that a cable with an inline mic can potentially damage the ES100. I've had a few ES100's go funky on me, and I use a lot of cables with inline mics. Coincidence?


----------



## dh0licious

waynes world said:


> I'd like more clarity (and confirmation) as well. This is the first time that I've heard that a cable with an inline mic can potentially damage the ES100. I've had a few ES100's go funky on me, and I use a lot of cables with inline mics. Coincidence?



Strange one isn't it?

I wonder if anyone with audio engineering background might be able to chip in here.


----------



## asianguac

waynes world said:


> I'd like more clarity (and confirmation) as well. This is the first time that I've heard that a cable with an inline mic can potentially damage the ES100. I've had a few ES100's go funky on me, and I use a lot of cables with inline mics. Coincidence?



I’m actually glad I found these replies, because I had no idea. Definitely doesn’t seem to be a one off thing either.

I’d also like an ELI5 type response, because I can’t imagine why an in-line mic would do that.


----------



## dh0licious

asianguac said:


> I’m actually glad I found these replies, because I had no idea. Definitely doesn’t seem to be a one off thing either.
> 
> I’d also like an ELI5 type response, because I can’t imagine why an in-line mic would do that.



Yes ELI5 would be great. 

I might reach out to them again and refer them to this thread to see if they could give the response a little more attention.


----------



## ClieOS

dh0licious said:


> Strange one isn't it?
> 
> I wonder if anyone with audio engineering background might be able to chip in here.


I don't have an electronic engineering background, but I would think I have known enough to say that reply makes no sense.


----------



## dh0licious

dh0licious said:


> Yes ELI5 would be great.
> 
> I might reach out to them again and refer them to this thread to see if they could give the response a little more attention.



From Radsone:

"Of course, it is 100% safe to use them as the mic on the earphones will not work anyway."

Perhaps they misunderstood my question initially. Looks like in line mic is safe


----------



## dh0licious

Question regarding 'Audio Output' in the ES100 app;

I now have 2.5mm balanced as well as 3.5mm unbalanced cables. ES100 suggests to lock the Audio Output, however I'm wondering what the *correct and safest way *would be to change output if I'm switching up cables during a listening session?

Do I need to stop the music OR
Do I need to turn the device off OR
Something else?
With either of the above, do I need to leave the ‘AUDIO OUTPUT LOCK’ box checked or unchecked?


----------



## Marco Angel

dh0licious said:


> Question regarding 'Audio Output' in the ES100 app;
> 
> I now have 2.5mm balanced as well as 3.5mm unbalanced cables. ES100 suggests to lock the Audio Output, however I'm wondering what the *correct and safest way *would be to change output if I'm switching up cables during a listening session?
> 
> ...


Its very rare for me to switch to 3.5mm since i use the 2.5mm for my inears, but, when i do it is like this:
Stop audio
Unloock audio output
disconect and connect headphones and see the change of output in the app (i never leave both audio outputs connected)
lock output again

And duno if its ok but i leave my inears connected all the time since i only use 1 pair with the ES100 and are stored in a pelican-like box


----------



## arbiter76

i believe pause is fine.  does not take long to turn off if you wanna be extra safe but i'm quite sure pause is fine.


----------



## rkw

I just leave it unlocked and pause the music when I switch between 2.5mm and 3.5mm. I've been using an ES100 for almost 2 years without a problem.


----------



## dh0licious

dh0licious said:


> Question regarding 'Audio Output' in the ES100 app;
> 
> I now have 2.5mm balanced as well as 3.5mm unbalanced cables. ES100 suggests to lock the Audio Output, however I'm wondering what the *correct and safest way *would be to change output if I'm switching up cables during a listening session?
> 
> ...





Marco Angel said:


> Its very rare for me to switch to 3.5mm since i use the 2.5mm for my inears, but, when i do it is like this:
> Stop audio
> Unloock audio output
> disconect and connect headphones and see the change of output in the app (i never leave both audio outputs connected)
> ...





arbiter76 said:


> i believe pause is fine.  does not take long to turn off if you wanna be extra safe but i'm quite sure pause is fine.





rkw said:


> I just leave it unlocked and pause the music when I switch between 2.5mm and 3.5mm. I've been using an ES100 for almost 2 years without a problem.



Email from Radsone:

"Stopping music is safe enough to change the output.

AUDIO OUTPUT LOCK will not damage the unit no matter it is checked or not."

The last sentence is a bit confusing since they recommend to keep auto-lock on. Anyway sounds like stopping music is safe enough


----------



## KevDzn

To my understanding the most important rule is DO NOT PULL OUT THE OUTPUT WHEN MUSIC IS PLAYING! The lock feature is a fail safe if the output is accidentally pulled off while music is playing. So it's very safe to change output if you stop or pause the music. And also do not use both outputs at the same time.


----------



## davehutch

KevDzn said:


> To my understanding the most important rule is DO NOT PULL OUT THE OUTPUT WHEN MUSIC IS PLAYING! The lock feature is a fail safe if the output is accidentally pulled off while music is playing. So it's very safe to change output if you stop or pause the music. And also do not use both outputs at the same time.


This is correct.
On another note, I unboxed the BTR5 today for my birthday and after struggling to get the iOS app to work properly (known problem) it was as clear as night and day that it isn’t a patch on the ES100, despite the extra power I thought might bring out the best in my Tin HiFi P1s
Less imaging, less extension at the top and bottom end, less soundstage and only a minor improvement in volume. Back it goes and I’m still loving the ES100
Well done @radsone !


----------



## dh0licious

KevDzn said:


> To my understanding the most important rule is DO NOT PULL OUT THE OUTPUT WHEN MUSIC IS PLAYING! The lock feature is a fail safe if the output is accidentally pulled off while music is playing. So it's very safe to change output if you stop or pause the music. And also do not use both outputs at the same time.



For my understanding, how does the Output Lock act as a failsafe for when the cable is pulled out accidentally during playback?


----------



## KevDzn (May 20, 2020)

Only when its locked then it's safe to pull out the output during playback because its locked to whichever output you set either 3.5mm or 2.5mm. The other output will not work.


----------



## dh0licious

KevDzn said:


> Only when its locked then it's safe to pull out the output during playback because its locked to whichever output you set either 3.5mm or 2.5mm. The other output will not work.



Makes sense.

I ask because yesterday I was switching between from a 2.5mm to 3.5mm cable (audio output was unlocked).

I was certain I had stopped playback however when I plugged in the 3.5mm music was already playing. 

Hope I haven't done any damage.


----------



## rkw

dh0licious said:


> For my understanding, how does the Output Lock act as a failsafe for when the cable is pulled out accidentally during playback?


Here's the original description from Radsone: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio-es100.867366/post-13954819
(the document linked in the post has moved and is now here: https://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/fb72a4_f6e284067322400193a13fd9a863e4ce.pdf)


----------



## KevDzn

@dh0licious , just have to be more careful in future. I seldom use the lock function cause it's a hassle when you want to change the output but i always make sure nothing is playing before I unplug.


----------



## arbiter76

KevDzn said:


> Only when its locked then it's safe to pull out the output during playback because its locked to whichever output you set either 3.5mm or 2.5mm. The other output will not work.



i don't think this is true.


----------



## KevDzn

Like I said 'from my undestanding'. You are free to do whatever you desire on your unit.


----------



## lgcubana

radsone said:


> Hi, we have a good news to share with you  A limited quantity of ES100 MK1 is available now at www.earstudio.store at $69.99.
> Thank you always for your inputs and discussions!!


I would guess that most forum members have more than four unique earphones.

Is it within the realm of possibility to give us an option to sacrifice some of the preset EQ settings, so that we can store more than four custom profiles ?


----------



## jsmiller58

lgcubana said:


> I would guess that most forum members have more than four unique earphones.
> 
> Is it within the realm of possibility to give us an option to sacrifice some of the preset EQ settings, so that we can store more than four custom profiles ?


That would be cool


----------



## Sam L

did a search and see that you can save a custom eq setting, but can you save a bunch? is there a limit? On my v60 I create different eq profiles for my earphones.


----------



## Sam L

Sam L said:


> did a search and see that you can save a custom eq setting, but can you save a bunch? is there a limit? On my v60 I create different eq profiles for my earphones.


oh, nm.... just say that you can save 4 profiles.  Anyone know if the btr5 can do more?


----------



## TK33

Sam L said:


> oh, nm.... just say that you can save 4 profiles.  Anyone know if the btr5 can do more?



FYI- not sure if anything has changed, but the last time I looked at the BTR5, EQ didn't work when using LDAC if you need both. It does work on the ES100. 

If you can wait, the Qudelix 5K is supposed to start shipping in a few weeks so you should hopefully see some reviews/comparisons soon (preorders are open)


----------



## Sam L

TK33 said:


> FYI- not sure if anything has changed, but the last time I looked at the BTR5, EQ didn't work when using LDAC if you need both. It does work on the ES100.
> 
> If you can wait, the Qudelix 5K is supposed to start shipping in a few weeks so you should hopefully see some reviews/comparisons soon (preorders are open)



do you know offhand if the Qudelix 5k will allow more than 4 saved custom eq profiles?


----------



## TK33

Sam L said:


> do you know offhand if the Qudelix 5k will allow more than 4 saved custom eq profiles?



https://www.qudelix.com/pages/forum?p=post/how-many-eq-profiles-will-there-be-10544584

It isn't out yet so we will find out once it ships but this may answer your question


----------



## HazardousHunter

Hi,
How do I connect ES100 to my phone(type C) as a DAC, I need help finding the right connector.
BLON 03 with 2.5 balanced cable will attached to es100.
Please help 
Thanks.


----------



## jkpenrose

HazardousHunter said:


> Hi,
> How do I connect ES100 to my phone(type C) as a DAC, I need help finding the right connector.
> BLON 03 with 2.5 balanced cable will attached to es100.
> Please help
> Thanks.



I haven't connected my es100 directly to my phone (LG G8) as I connect via bluetooth/ldac and think it sounds great. 

But I understand that it CAN connect directly via USB with a cable like this... 

https://www.amazon.com/CableCreation-Braided-480Mbps-Compatible-MacBook/dp/B0744BKDRD

Though, as I said, I haven't tested this myself...


----------



## HazardousHunter

jkpenrose said:


> I haven't connected my es100 directly to my phone (LG G8) as I connect via bluetooth/ldac and think it sounds great.
> 
> But I understand that it CAN connect directly via USB with a cable like this...
> 
> ...



Thanks buddy, will try out.


----------



## chinmie

i finally tried this project that i found a while ago (some of the members here sure have known it too) 

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3527867

i really like this. I'm pairing up my ES100 with the ER4XR as a neckband BT


----------



## rkw

HazardousHunter said:


> How do I connect ES100 to my phone(type C) as a DAC, I need help finding the right connector.


The cable that @jkpenrose suggested should work. In general, any USB OTG (On-The-Go) adapter or cable should work. If your phone is Bluetooth paired with the ES100, you may need to turn off Bluetooth on the phone before it switches to USB audio.

I'm able to connect using the USB-C to USB-A adapter that came with my Samsung phone (part number GH96-11383A), combined with the short USB cable that came with the ES100. Check eBay, or Google the part number for sources in your country. I find sound on USB to be better than Bluetooth LDAC. However, LDAC is quite good and it is how I usually connect, for the convenience of being untethered from the phone.


----------



## DBMcElroy

chinmie said:


> i finally tried this project that i found a while ago (some of the members here sure have known it too)
> 
> https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3527867
> 
> i really like this. I'm pairing up my ES100 with the ER4XR as a neckband BT


very cool. You put a lot of thought into this design. I just got the radsone es100.  I am using it with er3se.  Absolutely loving it. clear powerful and detaled. I would like to compare the er3se to the er4sr someday. I have a 50cm balanced cable coming soon to hear the difference in a balanced amp. 
Cheers.


----------



## chinmie

DBMcElroy said:


> very cool. You put a lot of thought into this design. I just got the radsone es100.  I am using it with er3se.  Absolutely loving it. clear powerful and detaled. I would like to compare the er3se to the er4sr someday. I have a 50cm balanced cable coming soon to hear the difference in a balanced amp.
> Cheers.



i can't take the credit because I'm not the one who designed it   
i found someone else's post about this somewhere (maybe here? i forgor) but just got the chance to make it for myself


----------



## dh0licious (Jun 9, 2020)

chinmie said:


> i can't take the credit because I'm not the one who designed it
> i found someone else's post about this somewhere (maybe here? i forgor) but just got the chance to make it for myself



Very cool. So I can just download the 3D file (here https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3527867) and get it 3d printed by someone?

Do you need to use a shorter cable? Did you also need to use a cable with less cores - if so how many on that cable in the picture?


Separate question for others;

I feel like I found this setting before. When I get off a phone call, music starts playing (even if music wasn't playing prior to a call). How can I stop this?


And secondly, when I unplug the ES100 from the USB charger, it reboots and turns on and tries to connect to last connected device. I would like to just leave it off when I unplug it. Any way of doing this? I have 'Charger Mode' set to 'Auto Power off when charger connected' right now.


----------



## chinmie

dh0licious said:


> Very cool. So I can just download the 3D file (here https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3527867) and get it 3d printed by someone?



yup. i just gave the link to that page to the 3D printer guy and they'd figure it out. i think I would make another one with a different material and color so i could hit swap the ES100 between neckbands instead of switching the IEMs


----------



## PopZeus

The fact that I can keep dual connections active has made the ES100 nigh essential for my work office (whenever we go back). I can use the DAC/amp for my work laptop and also my personal phone without having to reconnect or unplug anything when switching between sources.


----------



## dh0licious (Jun 15, 2020)

kakaworu said:


> Got my ES100 last week. This is one of my carrying solution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





chinmie said:


> i finally tried this project that i found a while ago (some of the members here sure have known it too)
> 
> https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3527867
> 
> i really like this. I'm pairing up my ES100 with the ER4XR as a neckband BT



I got this 3D printed but am actually really struggling with routing the wiring.... Sucks because it looks so good.

Would you be able to share more pics if at all possible? Or any other tips.

Thanks!


----------



## chinmie

dh0licious said:


> I got this 3D printed but am actually really struggling with routing the wiring.... Sucks because it looks so good.
> 
> Would you be able to share more pics if at all possible? Or any other tips.
> 
> Thanks!



this is how i wrap my wire on the neckband, i hope the pictures are clear enough



i route the cable to come out the back, and wear them from behind my head


----------



## heedfidelity

Tldr: es100 mk1 completely unresponsive after changing charging setting to second option "auto power off when charger connected" and charging via usual method. Anyone else had this issue or heard of this issue, or can suggest a fix? Thanks kindly. 
----------
Longer read:

Hi all, long time lurker. 

I own a es100 mk1 that stopped working a few days ago. It will not turn on using the power button, nor will it be detected by a PC using a proper data cable, the factory reset does nothing, and holding the power button while plugging in to PC to enter DFU mode does nothing. 

The problem started as soon as I charged the device for 1 hour after I changed the battery charge setting from the first to the second option, labelled "auto power off when charger connected". 

I am wondering if anyone has had this issue, or has heard of the issue. I realise it sounds like a battery issue or a broken micro-usb port on the device, not a broken power button. 

I am suspicious that changing the "auto off" setting caused the issue because I am very careful with my electronics, and the method of charging was exactly as usual, which has produced no problem in the 12 months I have owned the device (second hand). 

Any and all assistance is greatly appreciated. 
Heed.


----------



## illumidata

heedfidelity said:


> Tldr: es100 mk1 completely unresponsive after changing charging setting to second option "auto power off when charger connected" and charging via usual method. Anyone else had this issue or heard of this issue, or can suggest a fix? Thanks kindly.
> ----------
> Longer read:
> 
> ...


 
Condolendes. It's not a charge setting I use (I have it on auto-power off when charger disconnected) but I have experienced the complete lack of response issue, on occasion - I've been fixing it by repeatedly (2/3/4 times) plugging and unplugging it into my phone's usb c port. For whatever reason that wakes it up.

Good luck :/


----------



## heedfidelity

illumidata said:


> the complete lack of response issue ...(sometimes) fixing it by repeatedly (2/3/4 times) plugging and unplugging it into my phone's usb c port.



Thanks very much for the advice. Will give it a go. Now I just need a usb-c to micro-usb cable. Or a Frankenstein fix using micro-micro cord and a usb-c adapter. Bugger, have none of those. 

Any other takers? I'm all ears.


----------



## DBMcElroy

I just got a custom 50 cm balanced cable made for my er3se. Using this with the ES100 mk2. WOW WOW WOW. The balanced amplification takes this to another level. Stronger, more dynamic. bass has a lot more punch, clearer. I hoped for some noticeable improvement from the balanced connection, but this is more than I hoped for. I am all smiles.


----------



## jkpenrose

DBMcElroy said:


> I just got a custom 50 cm balanced cable made for my er3se. Using this with the ES100 mk2. WOW WOW WOW. The balanced amplification takes this to another level. Stronger, more dynamic. bass has a lot more punch, clearer. I hoped for some noticeable improvement from the balanced connection, but this is more than I hoped for. I am all smiles.


I noticed better sound stage, imaging and 'fuller' sound with balanced for my Meze 99s too... 

Not night and day, but different and more enjoyable for sure


----------



## jasonb

Still rocking my ES100.


----------



## Doc-holliday

Howdy.  Can someone confirm or deny weather the es100 mk2 that i just bought can competently run HD650.  I picked one up for some IEM’s (and am really happy with it) and now im considering ordering a 2.5mm cable for the HD650.  Anyone on here actually use that setup and feel it’s adequate?  Im seeing mixed and confusing reports.


----------



## jkpenrose

Doc-holliday said:


> Howdy.  Can someone confirm or deny weather the es100 mk2 that i just bought can competently run HD650.  I picked one up for some IEM’s (and am really happy with it) and now im considering ordering a 2.5mm cable for the HD650.  Anyone on here actually use that setup and feel it’s adequate?  Im seeing mixed and confusing reports.



I usually use it with my Meze 99s, but have a set of hd6xx that I haven't used in awhile but will test out tonight


----------



## jkpenrose

Doc-holliday said:


> Howdy.  Can someone confirm or deny weather the es100 mk2 that i just bought can competently run HD650.  I picked one up for some IEM’s (and am really happy with it) and now im considering ordering a 2.5mm cable for the HD650.  Anyone on here actually use that setup and feel it’s adequate?  Im seeing mixed and confusing reports.



OK... I don't have balanced cable for hd6xx so listening SE. 

In double current mode it reports that volume goes over 100db so gets plenty loud. 

I am using the acoustic eq to boost the bass but bring the treble down slightly - flat sounds a little flat to me , but I'm used to the 99s, which I tune down on the bass and is more v shaped than the 6xx.

Definitely is 'adequate'  has good tone for vocals on things like pentatonix and strings. I would say bass is adequate also but lacks a little slam and clarity, which can be a characteristic of the tuning for these cans (I'm not a bass head, but do like tight, accurate bass, which is why I eq out the mid bass hump in 99s, which otherwise seems to me to bleed over into the mods and gets a bit bloomy) 

Compared to my Schiit Vali 2 I find the es100 does not bring out the best of the hd6xx - but still is enjoyable and pleasurable - maybe slightly fatiguing in the treble for me (even with eq down a touch) 

I have the Hd6xx as reference cans to compare to other peoples impressions as so many people have them, and while the mids can be amazingly beautiful, I've never loved, loved, these cans - so keep that in mind... 

But overall I'd say I get about 95% of what I get on the Vali 2, so quite workable. 

I'd expect you would get slightly better results with balanced. (I just compared SE to balanced on 99s again) 

I do like balanced better with es100 on my 99s - I notice better sound stage, a little deeper and wider and better imaging compared to SE with those... Not night and day, but noticeable... It doesn't jump out right away, but from balanced to SE the sense I have is that there is just a little bit missing and slightly more muddy/congested sound. 

YMMV and all that of course, but hope that helps...


----------



## Doc-holliday (Jun 24, 2020)

jkpenrose said:


> YMMV and all that of course, but hope that helps...



Well thanks for going through the trouble.   I’ll go ahead and order the cable and try for myself.  I seems hard to imagine this little guy can adequately power a 300 ohm pair of headphones but ive seen it mentioned by a few people that they have done it so i’ll give it a shot.  

I’d love to hear from anyone else who has used this combo balanced for any length of time.  Guess it doesn’t matter since I’m going to buy the cable and try it out anyway but I’m still curious.


----------



## jkpenrose

Doc-holliday said:


> Guess it doesn’t matter since I’m going to buy the cable and try it out anyway but I’m still curious.


Kinda what it all comes down to in the end, isn't it? 😂

The more I read these threads the more 'stuff' I want to order


----------



## rkw

Doc-holliday said:


> Howdy.  Can someone confirm or deny weather the es100 mk2 that i just bought can competently run HD650.  I picked one up for some IEM’s (and am really happy with it) and now im considering ordering a 2.5mm cable for the HD650.  Anyone on here actually use that setup and feel it’s adequate?  Im seeing mixed and confusing reports.


There is no straight answer. Everybody agrees that the ES100 cannot drive the HD650 with the authority of a good desktop amp, but each person has a different view about whether it is "good enough" for them. Have you tried the HD650 on the ES100's 3.5mm output? If you don't have a 3.5mm headphone cable, there are inexpensive adapters such as https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078X85LFS. It would give you a close enough idea about what to expect before springing for the balanced cable.


----------



## Mouseman

Doc-holliday said:


> Well thanks for going through the trouble.   I’ll go ahead and order the cable and try for myself.  I seems hard to imagine this little guy can adequately power a 300 ohm pair of headphones but ive seen it mentioned by a few people that they have done it so i’ll give it a shot.
> 
> I’d love to hear from anyone else who has used this combo balanced for any length of time.  Guess it doesn’t matter since I’m going to buy the cable and try it out anyway but I’m still curious.


While I don't have that exact combo, it might just sound good balanced. I have the Jubilees and although they're only half the impedance of the 650s, they're still not low. They sound great balanced on the ES100, not at all good single ended. The only small adapter I have that will drive them unbalanced and sound good is my new Quidelix 5k. It also has enough power to make my AKGs shine  (which aren't high ohm but still need power).


----------



## Doc-holliday

rkw said:


> If you don't have a 3.5mm headphone cable, there are inexpensive adapters such as https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078X85LFS. It would give you a close enough idea about what to expect before springing for the balanced cable.



Yes i thought of this and i know i have an adapter around here somewhere and honestly prolly should have tried that before ordering, but the few things i could find from HD650 owners using this was that running them balanced on this little guy made a big difference so that steered me away from messing with that.  . 



Mouseman said:


> While I don't have that exact combo, it might just sound good balanced. I have the Jubilees and although they're only half the impedance of the 650s, they're still not low. They sound great balanced on the ES100, not at all good single ended. The only small adapter I have that will drive them unbalanced and sound good is my new Quidelix 5k. It also has enough power to make my AKGs shine  (which aren't high ohm but still need power).



Thats helpful thanks.  From what ive read and what you guys are confirming Im hopeful the tradeoff of any minor shortcomings will not be too great for the benefit I am looking for of mobility for casual listening/watching, etc. 

Found a decent looking cable for a really good price so it wil be worth a try.  If it sounds good maybe ill post on here.   Thanks yall.



rkw said:


> ...whether it is "good enough" for them.



Yes this.... i guess we will see.   thanks.,


----------



## dosley01

Doc-holliday said:


> Yes i thought of this and i know i have an adapter around here somewhere and honestly prolly should have tried that before ordering, but the few things i could find from HD650 owners using this was that running them balanced on this little guy made a big difference so that steered me away from messing with that.  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ran the HD58x and HE4xx using inexpensive Aliexpress balanced cables and was happy with the results.  You should be fine as long as your not listening to Death Metal at 105DB.


----------



## letlive

Mouseman said:


> I have the Jubilees and although they're only half the impedance of the 650s, they're still not low. They sound great balanced on the ES100, not at all good single ended.


 Interesting. I got a balanced cable for my Jubilees today and I can't hear any difference between balanced and unbalanced.


----------



## DBMcElroy

letlive said:


> Interesting. I got a balanced cable for my Jubilees today and I can't hear any difference between balanced and unbalanced.


Sorry you are not hearing difference.  Monday I got a silver balanced cable for my Etymotic er3se.  I was hoping for some noticeable difference. The difference for these iems was very noticeable. Blacker silent background, stronger punchier dynamics and a bit more space around instruments and voices. I don't know why the balanced amp is more impact for some and not so much for others. but for the Etymotics, it is balanced all the way, no questions asked.


----------



## Mouseman

Balanced has more power on the ES100. Even when not considering the separate grounds (which I think also makes a difference), the greater power makes a noticeable difference for SQ for me. I listen balanced on most of my headphones and IEMs that support it, and I've replaced the cables. Same on my R5. There are only a few sets with fixed cables that I don't have the option on. There are only a few things I have which don't seem to scale with more power, sometimes dramatically.


----------



## Doc-holliday

Ok next question... Watching movies on my ipad using the ES100 MKii for audio and when i pause or scrub forward or backward, the tracking goes off considerably.    Have to restart the Prime Video app and to get it back in sync.  

Is there a setting I need to change on this thing?   Buffer size or maybe this “jitter” thing maybe?


----------



## davehutch

Doc-holliday said:


> Ok next question... Watching movies on my ipad using the ES100 MKii for audio and when i pause or scrub forward or backward, the tracking goes off considerably.    Have to restart the Prime Video app and to get it back in sync.
> 
> Is there a setting I need to change on this thing?   Buffer size or maybe this “jitter” thing maybe?


If you are nice and close to the source I.e. the distance between the ES100 and your phone/laptop, you can certainly reduce the buffer size to get the audio to sync up better.
You just need to stop the bt feed first.
The fact that you need to restart Prime is odd though as that points to the audio sync changing due to the app. Give the buffer size a try (set to 1 to start with) and that should help a lot


----------



## Doc-holliday

davehutch said:


> The fact that you need to restart Prime is odd though



Ya it is weird.  Didn’t happen with my Fiio uBTR or my 65t’s.  I thot it might be one of those “everyone knows you need to change this setting“ things.  Ok thanks I’ll figure it out.


----------



## CTR640

Hi, me again after a while. I'd like to get one but I need some information. Are are there any issue or limit when I use it with my PC?


----------



## TK33

CTR640 said:


> Hi, me again after a while. I'd like to get one but I need some information. Are are there any issue or limit when I use it with my PC?


Limited to 16/48 when used as a USB DAC with your PC.


----------



## CTR640

TK33 said:


> Limited to 16/48 when used as a USB DAC with your PC.


So probably not the right one for me. Aren't there 24/192 USB DAC?


----------



## TK33

CTR640 said:


> So probably not the right one for me. Aren't there 24/192 USB DAC?



If you're looking for something that doubles as a portable bluetooth receiver maybe check out the BTR5? I don't have one but I considered getting one before getting the Qudelix 5K (5K only does 24/96 via USB but that's good enough for me).  I'm sure you could find a lot of info if you do a search for it though as the BTR5 seems pretty popular.


----------



## CTR640

TK33 said:


> If you're looking for something that doubles as a portable bluetooth receiver maybe check out the BTR5? I don't have one but I considered getting one before getting the Qudelix 5K (5K only does 24/96 via USB but that's good enough for me).  I'm sure you could find a lot of info if you do a search for it though as the BTR5 seems pretty popular.


The BTR5 is what I'm looking for too. Just needed more information and experiences from the others. The way to know more/gather more information is...asking 

The built-in DAC in Asus XG17AHPE is really nice! Didn't expect it sound so much better than my Fiio E10K. But unfortunately I'll be requesting a return for this monitor because lightbleeds.


----------



## MaxwellDot

A question : what exactly are the differences between Mk1 and Mk2 ? I cant even physically tell them apart from photos (nor can I tell if I own the Mk1 or Mk2). Even when I put the Mk1 and Mk2 pages side by side, from the ear studio website, the text describing the specifications/components of each is the same...


----------



## Slater

MaxwellDot said:


> A question : what exactly are the differences between Mk1 and Mk2 ? I cant even physically tell them apart from photos (nor can I tell if I own the Mk1 or Mk2). Even when I put the Mk1 and Mk2 pages side by side, from the ear studio website, the text describing the specifications/components of each is the same...



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio-es100.867366/page-372#post-15292617


----------



## CTR640

radsone said:


> It's currently available only in Amazon USA but will soon available in other Amazon markets


But the v2 hasn't been available on other Amazon markets like the Amazon DE. They only sell the v1.


----------



## Doc-holliday

WTH... Just had a major issue with my ES100 MK2 and pretty sure it’s going back but wanted to check here first. 

Pluged in 2.5mm balanced using 2x power on TinHifi P1 — plugged in to charger.    After about 15 to 30 seconds of listening over bluetooth suddenly a loud sustained honking buzz comes though the IEMS followed by an auto reboot.  

Take it off of the charger and I can listen just fine with no issue.  

Did I miss something here?  Am I not allowed to charge this thing on this power mode or something?  

Anyone ever heard of that happening?


----------



## Slater

Doc-holliday said:


> WTH... Just had a major issue with my ES100 MK2 and pretty sure it’s going back but wanted to check here first.
> 
> Pluged in 2.5mm balanced using 2x power on TinHifi P1 — plugged in to charger.    After about 15 to 30 seconds of listening over bluetooth suddenly a loud sustained honking buzz comes though the IEMS followed by an auto reboot.
> 
> ...



What is your charger mode set at?


----------



## Doc-holliday (Jun 28, 2020)

Slater said:


> What is your charger mode set at?



I have it on normal mode.   It reboots when i plug/unplug which I knew was going to happen and that’s fine.  This noise/crash i can’t imagine why that would happen.


----------



## Slater

Doc-holliday said:


> I have it on normal mode.   It reboots when i plug/unplug which I knew was going to happen and that’s fine.  This noise/crash i can’t imagine why that would happen.



I don’t think the ‘crash’ was a crash, but the normal reboot.

As far as the crazy sound, my guess is that it had to do with the fact that the phone was still streaming music and it didn’t like being rebooted.

Like if you reboot your PC while it is still busy doing something, it pisses it off. Or if you reboot your cable box  or DVR while still watching a movie, sometimes the picture goes wonky or has artifacts while some buffer clears out or something.

Basically, it sounds like a fluke and I wouldn’t worry too much about it unless it starts happening every time.


----------



## Doc-holliday

Slater said:


> I don’t think the ‘crash’ was a crash, but the normal reboot.
> 
> As far as the crazy sound, my guess is that it had to do with the fact that the phone was still streaming music and it didn’t like being rebooted.
> 
> ...



I think you are right about the sound.  That makes sense.

As far as a crash... i think any sudden unplanned shutdown or reboot not commanded by user or programming is a crash technically.   Again im not referring to the normal reboot that happens to the device when you plug it in or unplug it.  It is random and sudden and happens for “no reason” so to speak (obviously there is some reason to it).

I will spend some more time with it and see if it happens again.  Seems totally fine otherwise.  No other issues.  Was really curious if anyone else experienced something like this.


----------



## rkw

Doc-holliday said:


> WTH... Just had a major issue with my ES100 MK2 and pretty sure it’s going back but wanted to check here first.
> 
> Pluged in 2.5mm balanced using 2x power on TinHifi P1 — plugged in to charger.    After about 15 to 30 seconds of listening over bluetooth suddenly a loud sustained honking buzz comes though the IEMS followed by an auto reboot.
> 
> ...


If you look through this thread, you'll find lots of complaints about what happens when you plug/unplug the power. It may power up, power down, or reboot in unexpected ways. While you are actively listening, expect that plugging or unplugging the power will not be a seamless experience and your listening may be interrupted.


----------



## Doc-holliday (Jun 28, 2020)

rkw said:


> If you look through this thread, you'll find lots of complaints about what happens when you plug/unplug the power. It may power up, power down, or reboot in unexpected ways. While you are actively listening, expect that plugging or unplugging the power will not be a seamless experience and your listening may be interrupted.


Yes thank you.   Again, this is after already plugged in with no changes.  Playing a song and having it unexpectedly reboot without changing anything in any way.

To be perfectly clear.  Listening whilst plugged in to UNBALANCED 3.5mm cable at 2X power on KZ ZS10 headphones...  Zero issues for days.  Charges fine, plays fine, sound is fine.

Today Listening to TinHifi P1 on 2.5mm Balanced Cable on 2X power mode.  Plugged in and some time AFTER it has already been through the reboot process from plugging in power.  Sudden long honking noise.  Then reboot.

This happened 5 times in a row whilst listening to a “blue man group” soundtrack song.   I have not been able to reproduce this again right now as I am typing this listening to Lindsey Stirling.

Maybe my ES100  just really hates Blue Man Group? 🤪


----------



## xtremesystems

im wondering which is better es 100 vs hidizs AP80.  now both has LDAC.  so bt is not matter


----------



## gr33nhorn

is there a form fitting case for the es100? similar to a phone case? 
not looking for a big box to put it in


----------



## DBMcElroy

gr33nhorn said:


> is there a form fitting case for the es100? similar to a phone case?
> not looking for a big box to put it in


I keep it in my iem case.


----------



## xtremesystems

i have technical question. i have bought 2.5 mm balanced cable for my iem's . now i using 2.5 balanced output and BT input.  Can i connect via micro usb cable es100 to pc to use it as input? or mayby do i have to use bluetooth only ?
i do not want to damage my es100 amp


----------



## gr33nhorn

Yes, you can use it with USB. Only caveat is that it will run in 16 bit mode


----------



## hyewiz

Just a newbie question ES100 is made only for wired IEMs and not wireless earbuds right, I cannot use it with my Mifo 05 plus? one more time my apologies for such newbie question


----------



## Mouseman

hyewiz said:


> Just a newbie question ES100 is made only for wired IEMs and not wireless earbuds right, I cannot use it with my Mifo 05 plus? one more time my apologies for such newbie question


You are correct. Its purpose is to make wired IEMs wireless, or to be a wired dac.


----------



## hyewiz

Mouseman said:


> You are correct. Its purpose is to make wired IEMs wireless, or to be a wired dac.



Thank you so very much


----------



## xtremesystems

i think it is cheap way to make upgrade sound system. it's very powerful tweaking machine


----------



## hotsnacx (Jul 29, 2020)

maybe someone can help.

just received today, downloaded app, connected through app but still blinking twice and not able to pplay anything through iphone. I bought refurbished from amazon ha. app isn't showing anything connected to bt. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mouseman

hotsnacx said:


> maybe someone can help.
> 
> just received today, downloaded app, connected through app but still blinking twice and not able to pplay anything through iphone. I bought refurbished from amazon ha. app isn't showing anything connected to bt.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You need to connect through the normal iPhone method in settings. The ES100 has essentially 2 connections - one for the app, one for music.


----------



## hotsnacx

@Mouseman thank you so much!!! I was installing firmware and trying everything I could think of lol

sounds great btw


----------



## Tom Brown

I apologiz fora necroposting.

I have an ES100 on order that I'd like to drive with my Android 10 phone.  Is it going to be possible to achieve bit-perfect audio with this setup?

Apparently, the Motorola G7 Power doesn't support LDAC but perhaps Neutron can provide the necessary protocols?  Is there a guide to walk me through this?  I've been using YouTube on the phone as a source for years.  I want to shift into high res audio and I have some 24 bit sources if I have a player and digital path to do it.


----------



## plakat

Tom Brown said:


> I apologiz fora necroposting.
> 
> I have an ES100 on order that I'd like to drive with my Android 10 phone.  Is it going to be possible to achieve bit-perfect audio with this setup?
> 
> Apparently, the Motorola G7 Power doesn't support LDAC but perhaps Neutron can provide the necessary protocols?  Is there a guide to walk me through this?  I've been using YouTube on the phone as a source for years.  I want to shift into high res audio and I have some 24 bit sources if I have a player and digital path to do it.



I, for one, really doubt any advantages of high-res anyway, but to my definition of „bit perfect“ this is not possible over a Bluetooth connection: there’s always some recoding done for the encoding over the (missing) wire because each Bluetooth codec does apply some kind of compression.

Bluetooth is about convenience and compromise, albeit current implementations have reached a very competent level of audio quality...


----------



## TK33

Tom Brown said:


> I apologiz fora necroposting.
> 
> I have an ES100 on order that I'd like to drive with my Android 10 phone.  Is it going to be possible to achieve bit-perfect audio with this setup?



Probably not with an ES100.  I don't think bit perfect is really possible with a bluetooth connection (although you may be able to get higher than 16/44.1 using some codecs). it has been a while since I used my ES100 but, if I recall correctly, the ES100 always showed 24/96 over LDAC but I imagine there is some re-encoding or compression going on due to bandwidth limitations and the codecs used. As a USB DAC, I think it was limited to 16/48. That device really is about convenience.  There are newer devices that may be able to do BT while also being capable of higher sample rates over USB if you use something like UAPP pr Neutron (never tried the latter but it seems this is something you may be familiar with already).


----------



## Tom Brown

I really appreciate the information.  Thank you.

It seems like Neutron might have the software codec to provide LDAC on my Motorola G7 Power but Neutron won't run on this phone.  I'm guessing this leaves me with AptX.

I don't mind upgrading the phone, the DAC/amp, or both.  I'll keep reading and try to make a more informed decision, next time.

This will be a work setup.  Headphones are Moondrop Starfield and HD58X.  These are obviously not top headphones but I'm very pleased with both.


----------



## Tom Brown (Aug 9, 2020)

gr33nhorn said:


> is there a form fitting case for the es100? similar to a phone case?
> not looking for a big box to put it in



There will be, shortly after I receive mine.

I will put it on thingiverse for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## rbf1138

This may be a stupid question but...can someone list the main use cases for a device like the es100? I don’t know much about Bluetooth audio/devices and so I’m unsure of what this is used for. I have a MacBook, iPhone 11 and an ibasso dx160. I only use IEMs. How would/can the es100 theoretically be used with each of those devices to either improve sound or “enhance” the flexibility of using each of those devices with headphones?


----------



## plakat

rbf1138 said:


> This may be a stupid question but...can someone list the main use cases for a device like the es100? I don’t know much about Bluetooth audio/devices and so I’m unsure of what this is used for. I have a MacBook, iPhone 11 and an ibasso dx160. I only use IEMs. How would/can the es100 theoretically be used with each of those devices to either improve sound or “enhance” the flexibility of using each of those devices with headphones?



I use the ES100 to Bluetooth-enable my custom in-ears for use with my iPhone. Using it as a USB DAC+Amp is also possible and might fit in with a MacBook, but personally I don't use it in that way.
It might also be used as a Bluetooth Receiver to feed a car audio line-in to be able to listen to streaming services using a client running on a phone.


----------



## PopZeus (Aug 10, 2020)

rbf1138 said:


> This may be a stupid question but...can someone list the main use cases for a device like the es100? I don’t know much about Bluetooth audio/devices and so I’m unsure of what this is used for. I have a MacBook, iPhone 11 and an ibasso dx160. I only use IEMs. How would/can the es100 theoretically be used with each of those devices to either improve sound or “enhance” the flexibility of using each of those devices with headphones?



The ES100 can connect to two different devices at the same time, so I've been using it during my work from home. It's great for moving into meetings and then back to a podcast or music without unplugging anything. It does bluetooth surprisingly well with the iPhone, and obviously does better with Android due to wider codec support. The app is so good it turns the Apple ecosystem a little hifi minus the quality gate of their lossy bt codec. I've been using IEMs pretty much everyday since the pandemic hit, and so it's nice to be able to use ones I really enjoy.


----------



## bbnn

Hey guys any news on the next fw update? PEQ? Or are we still crossing our fingers?


----------



## ClieOS

bbnn said:


> Hey guys any news on the next fw update? PEQ? Or are we still crossing our fingers?



Firmware hasn't been updated for 1.5yrs, I won't hold my breath if I were you.


----------



## Toastybob

bbnn said:


> Hey guys any news on the next fw update? PEQ? Or are we still crossing our fingers?


IIRC one of the most important people behind the ES100 left to found a company that made the Qudelix 5K, which just got a firmware update with PEQ about a week ago.


----------



## Motagaly

Toastybob said:


> IIRC one of the most important people behind the ES100 left to found a company that made the Qudelix 5K, which just got a firmware update with PEQ about a week ago.



Yup, I got that Qudelix 5K, beats my ES100 in every aspect!


----------



## Lurk650

Motagaly said:


> Yup, I got that Qudelix 5K, beats my ES100 in every aspect!


I've read the SQ difference is only a hair better than ES100


----------



## TK33

Motagaly said:


> Yup, I got that Qudelix 5K, beats my ES100 in every aspect!


I agree.  I have not used my ES100 since I got the 5K (which I preordered).


----------



## Motagaly

Lurk650 said:


> I've read the SQ difference is only a hair better than ES100




Here are the aspects I am talking about

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-qudelix-5k-thread.914628/post-15810522


----------



## Lurk650

Motagaly said:


> Here are the aspects I am talking about
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-qudelix-5k-thread.914628/post-15810522


Yeah my ES100 is working solid so SQ would be the only reason to upgrade and I never EQ, so it has to be balanced SQ unaltered.


----------



## jasonb

So does anyone else think that aptxHD sounds better than LDAC? Like more lively and more dynamic is the way I'd describe it.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

jasonb said:


> So does anyone else think that aptxHD sounds better than LDAC? Like more lively and more dynamic is the way I'd describe it.


I tend to prefer aptX HD’s implementation over LDAC’s too.


----------



## BenF

jasonb said:


> So does anyone else think that aptxHD sounds better than LDAC? Like more lively and more dynamic is the way I'd describe it.



LDAC at 990kbps is better than APTX-HD.
This is especially noticeable in tracks with high quality bass.


----------



## jasonb

BenF said:


> LDAC at 990kbps is better than APTX-HD.
> This is especially noticeable in tracks with high quality bass.



That's not what my ears are hearing though.


----------



## PopZeus

I've heard implementations of AptX HD and LDAC that were close to transparent. The potential for both to sound "good enough" when compared to uncompressed wired is there.


----------



## TK33

jasonb said:


> That's not what my ears are hearing though.


Are you listening to Hi Res? I don't think aptX HD has the bandwidth for Hires files. I found LDAC can get you closer but it depends on the implementation (doesn't really work as well on my ES100/Samsung S9 for example but ia fantastic on my 5K/V60).  I only use aptX HD with my Shure BT2 amd Nad D3045 and.tried aptX Adaptive with my Qudelix 5K and thought it was just ok but prefer LDAC for sure.  I actually disabled aptX Adaptive on my Qudelix 5K because it was the only way to force LDAC with the V60.  If you're just listening to Spotify or even CD quality then that is a different story of course.  

Your ears and brain are different then mine obviously so we may just have different preferences in the end. As long as you like what you hear, that is all that really matters...


----------



## jasonb

TK33 said:


> Are you listening to Hi Res? I don't think aptX HD has the bandwidth for Hires files. I found LDAC can get you closer but it depends on the implementation (doesn't really work as well on my ES100/Samsung S9 for example but ia fantastic on my 5K/V60).  I only use aptX HD with my Shure BT2 amd Nad D3045 and.tried aptX Adaptive with my Qudelix 5K and thought it was just ok but prefer LDAC for sure.  I actually disabled aptX Adaptive on my Qudelix 5K because it was the only way to force LDAC with the V60.  If you're just listening to Spotify or even CD quality then that is a different story of course.
> 
> Your ears and brain are different then mine obviously so we may just have different preferences in the end. As long as you like what you hear, that is all that really matters...



Toggling back and forth just using Spotify, aptxHD just sounds better to me. Pixel 4a and ES100/K371


----------



## TK33

jasonb said:


> Toggling back and forth just using Spotify, aptxHD just sounds better to me. Pixel 4a and ES100/K371



Got it.  Spotify maxes out at 320kbps so bandwidth is not an issue for either.  I mostly listen to Qobuz.  I did find my ES100 did not work well with my S9 over LDAC (could not achieve 990 without stuttering even when right next to each other, although I was able to force 990 with a little more luck with my 5K and S9.  V60 and 5K...don't even have to force 990 (i.e. goes to 990 even on Best Effort). Maybe my ES100 was defective but I always blamed the Samsung phone.


----------



## Lurk650

TK33 said:


> Got it.  Spotify maxes out at 320kbps so bandwidth is not an issue for either.  I mostly listen to Qobuz.  I did find my ES100 did not work well with my S9 over LDAC (could not achieve 990 without stuttering even when right next to each other, although I was able to force 990 with a little more luck with my 5K and S9.  V60 and 5K...don't even have to force 990 (i.e. goes to 990 even on Best Effort). Maybe my ES100 was defective but I always blamed the Samsung phone.


I have had the ES100 with the Galaxy S8 and Note 9, both default fault to Best Effort every time you connect. I hear no difference with the 990 so doesn't bother me. I listen to some Hi Res local files and Spotify Premium


----------



## courierdriver

Interesting to see some of the posts here, and how LDAC works for them. For me with my Samsung Galaxy S8+, my ES100 pairs well at 990 most days. It's actually always at that number, but it seems to be day to day dependent on whether or not I get stuttering or dropped signal. It seems to be mostly dependent on how far I move away from my phone, while ES100 is still with me. Either way, it doesn't bother me much. As soon as I get back close to my phone, everything locks back in again.


----------



## jasonb

Using so many watts....


----------



## dh0licious (Sep 20, 2020)

This might be a dumb question but I'll ask anyway.

I am in the process of getting a desktop setup for bookshelf speakers + headphones/earphones.

I'm wondering if it's possible for me to use my ES100 as a USB DAC connected to my PC, and also use it as a DAC for my speakers (by connecting the ES100 to a separate speaker amplifier)? I'm very new so please let me know if my thinking is flawed.


----------



## plakat

dh0licious said:


> This might be a dumb question but I'll ask anyway.
> 
> I am in the process of getting a desktop setup for bookshelf speakers + headphones/earphones.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's possible for me to use my ES100 as a USB DAC connected to my PC, and also use it as a DAC for my speakers (by connecting the ES100 to a separate speaker amplifier)? I'm very new so please let me know if my thinking is flawed.



Yes, that setup should be possible. If it’s possible to configure the ES100 for line-level output you can use a normal line-in on the amp and set the volume on the amp.
The other option is to use the volume setting on the ES100 and connect it to a power amp or powered speakers.


----------



## TK33

dh0licious said:


> This might be a dumb question but I'll ask anyway.
> 
> I am in the process of getting a desktop setup for bookshelf speakers + headphones/earphones.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's possible for me to use my ES100 as a USB DAC connected to my PC, and also use it as a DAC for my speakers (by connecting the ES100 to a separate speaker amplifier)? I'm very new so please let me know if my thinking is flawed.



You can use it as a preamp and a USB DAC/Amp.  I have mine connected as a LDAC bluetooth receiver in my living room feeding a Denon X4300 receiver.

Note, in USB mode, the ES100 is limited to 16/48 I believe.


----------



## slex

Anyone use it ( E100 MKll ) in car? How do you set power mode to switch off E100MKll when car ignition is off ( USB power cable  is permanently attached).

I dun see any setting in Earstudio App. And do you use preamp or amplication for car mode (3.5mm Aux Jack )?

This thing had improved my car ICE SQ without overhauling my current system👍


----------



## TK33 (Sep 23, 2020)

slex said:


> Anyone use it ( E100 MKll ) in car? How do you set power mode to switch off E100MKll when car ignition is off ( USB power cable  is permanently attached).
> 
> I dun see any setting in Earstudio App. And do you use preamp or amplication for car mode (3.5mm Aux Jack )?
> 
> This thing had improved my car ICE SQ without overhauling my current system👍


Tap the battery indicator om the home screen to get the Power Options menu...I think the third option under Charging Mode is what you are looking for.


----------



## slex

TK33 said:


> Tap the battery indicator om the home screen to get the Power Options menu...I think the third option under Charging Mode is what you are looking for.


Got it👍👌 I'm hearing better on Aptx then Ldac. But Aptx let you adjust crossfeed and DCT.


----------



## Timthegreek87

So I unplugged my es100 from the charger yesterday. Now it is just showing a solid green light. I can connect, switch it off, or perform a factory reset. Anyone ever had this problem and have any advice?


----------



## Timthegreek87

Timthegreek87 said:


> So I unplugged my es100 from the charger yesterday. Now it is just showing a solid green light. I can connect, switch it off, or perform a factory reset. Anyone ever had this problem and have any advice?


Edit: should say cannot 🤦🏽‍♂️


----------



## BenF

Timthegreek87 said:


> Edit: should say cannot 🤦🏽‍♂️


You can just edit your previous post   
I had two ES100s die on me, and I think one of them did exactly this before dying.
I also had a similar issue with my ES100 MK2, but I resolved it by re-plugging it into a charger and leaving plugged for a while.


----------



## Timthegreek87

BenF said:


> You can just edit your previous post
> I had two ES100s die on me, and I think one of them did exactly this before dying.
> I also had a similar issue with my ES100 MK2, but I resolved it by re-plugging it into a charger and leaving plugged for a while.


I was hoping that the battery would eventually run out then when I recharge it, it would work again... Will have to wait and see 🤞🏽


----------



## Moulderine

My ES100 given out now.

Good product, and its been a good ride but im going to try the FIIO BTR3. This was my last micro USB product, keen to finally not need to deal with another cable


----------



## Mouseman

Omoshai said:


> My ES100 given out now.
> 
> Good product, and its been a good ride but im going to try the FIIO BTR3. This was my last micro USB product, keen to finally not need to deal with another cable


How about the Quidelex? It's an upgrade and uses USB C. And it's under active development.


----------



## TK33

Omoshai said:


> My ES100 given out now.
> 
> Good product, and its been a good ride but im going to try the FIIO BTR3. This was my last micro USB product, keen to finally not need to deal with another cable



You should look at the Qudelix 5K.  It is on sale on Amazon (20% off) if you are in the US (i am guessing for Prime Day here).

I am trying to resist getting a second 5K right now since my ES100 is working fine still and I really dont need 3 of these types of devices but it is tough to resist.  I do think the 5K is a nice upgrade to the ES100.


----------



## Moulderine

Mouseman said:


> How about the Quidelex? It's an upgrade and uses USB C. And it's under active development.





TK33 said:


> You should look at the Qudelix 5K.  It is on sale on Amazon (20% off) if you are in the US (i am guessing for Prime Day here).
> 
> I am trying to resist getting a second 5K right now since my ES100 is working fine still and I really dont need 3 of these types of devices but it is tough to resist.  I do think the 5K is a nice upgrade to the ES100.



Thanks guys, im in Europe but will still consider even though not available via Amazon here atm - have you guys compared the Qudelix to the FIIIO BTR5?

The design of the Qudelix does not appeal to me but the FIIO app has terrible reviews.... I just wish Radstone could atleast make a MK-3 with USB C if nothing else


----------



## eitama

Omoshai said:


> Thanks guys, im in Europe but will still consider even though not available via Amazon here atm - have you guys compared the Qudelix to the FIIIO BTR5?
> 
> The design of the Qudelix does not appeal to me but the FIIO app has terrible reviews.... I just wish Radstone could at least make a MK-3 with USB C if nothing else



If you really want to, you can maybe add a micro-usb to usb-c adapter, print some plastic to permanently plug it into es100 while protecting from bending etc...
Obviously you would need to model it and find someone with a printer that can assist you.

On another subject, I've never posted here, I have the ES100 mk1 for a year now, used it with HD 598 and in my car setup.

Just bought HD 660s, paired with the ES100, I have never enjoyed music like this before.

I'm trying to notice a difference between Spotify premium and Tidal Hifi, but really can't.
I'm using it connected via USB to macbook pro, OR, LDAC to Galaxy S20.

Anyway I am enjoying so much.

Order a balanced cable that would connect directly to ES100 balanced port and sennheiser ports.


----------



## BenF

Omoshai said:


> My ES100 given out now.
> 
> Good product, and its been a good ride but im going to try the FIIO BTR3. This was my last micro USB product, keen to finally not need to deal with another cable


BTR3K is much better, don't waste your money on BTR3


----------



## imeem

1. would you guys recommend this or the fiio BTR3K?
2. if i don't/can't use the app, would u pick the ES100 or the BTR3K?


----------



## waynes world

imeem said:


> 1. would you guys recommend this or the fiio BTR3K?
> 2. if i don't/can't use the app, would u pick the ES100 or the BTR3K?



This is an informative thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...-8-jul-20-qudelix-5k-impression-added.906655/

Imo, the ES100 might have slightly better SQ, and a better app.

But the BTR3K also sounds very good, and I think it is more robust and will end up lasting longer. Also, I like the separate clip case on the BTR3K which allows you to orient the BTR3K in the case the way you want (ie cable jack up or down etc). And if the clip breaks, you can just get another case.


----------



## BenF

imeem said:


> 1. would you guys recommend this or the fiio BTR3K?
> 2. if i don't/can't use the app, would u pick the ES100 or the BTR3K?


I had two ES100 fail within months...
Also ES100 has horrible buttons (even in MK2) and micro USB - I would chose BTR3K for sure.

As for their SQ - BTR3K has more "analogue" sound, while ES100 excels in detail retrieval.


----------



## plakat

BenF said:


> I had two ES100 fail within months...
> Also ES100 has horrible buttons (even in MK2) and micro USB - I would chose BTR3K for sure.
> 
> As for their SQ - BTR3K has more "analogue" sound, while ES100 excels in detail retrieval.



I‘ve had a better experience with my two ES100 units, still the MK1 is working just fine after about 2 years of almost daily use. Got the MK2 for another set of in-ears, which I happened to send back... so I don’t use the MK2 (yet). The buttons feel much better, and the LED is easier to see. Of course I‘d prefer the better USB-C connector, but as long as it works...


----------



## Slater

plakat said:


> I‘ve had a better experience with my two ES100 units, still the MK1 is working just fine after about 2 years of almost daily use. Got the MK2 for another set of in-ears, which I happened to send back... so I don’t use the MK2 (yet). The buttons feel much better, and the LED is easier to see. Of course I‘d prefer the better USB-C connector, but as long as it works...



Ive had zero issues with my (2) MK1 ES100. Every once in a while the app won’t see it for some reason. But it’s only a temporary condition which clears itself up by the next time I use it.

I converted both of mine to magnetic charging, and have never looked back. Works great!


----------



## peter123

Yeah, I've had mine for 2,5 years and still works like a charm. The clip did brake a while back though but it's been used extremely heavily so no complaints from me about the build quality.


----------



## hyewiz

Slater said:


> I converted both of mine to *magnetic charging*, and have never looked back. Works great!



 How did you do that, care to explain please


----------



## Slater

hyewiz said:


> How did you do that, care to explain please



I have this cable and a bunch of spare tips, and I converted all of my gear to magnetic charging. The microusb TRN BT20, ES100, xduoo X3, etc. The type C on other gear, etc.

One cable to charge everything. Made my life so much simpler!


https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtxXR41


----------



## fsi22

Does the es100 equilizer in usb dac mode?


----------



## rafalexp

Hello! First of all, excuse me for my poor English skills. I'm planning to buy the ES100 to pair it with my Galaxy S10 Lite, but i read somewhere that if i plug headphones with inline mic they will not work. Is that true?


----------



## TK33 (Nov 12, 2020)

rafalexp said:


> Hello! First of all, excuse me for my poor English skills. I'm planning to buy the ES100 to pair it with my Galaxy S10 Lite, but i read somewhere that if i plug headphones with inline mic they will not work. Is that true?


Yes, my recollection is that it does not support an inline mic (and I recall the built in kic was not great either for calls).  If you need an inline mic, check out the Qudelix 5K.


----------



## rafalexp

TK33 said:


> Yes, my recollection is that it does not support an inline mic (and I recall the built in kic was not great either for calls).  If you need an inline mic, check out the Qudelix 5K.


Thanks a lot! I'll take a look into the Qudelix 5K, but right now The ES100 MK1 is only 69 USD 😌


----------



## BenF

rafalexp said:


> Thanks a lot! I'll take a look into the Qudelix 5K, but right now The ES100 MK1 is only 69 USD 😌


FIIO BTR3K is the same price, and has a great built-in microphone: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fi...bluetooth-amp.24317/reviews#item-review-24719


----------



## rafalexp

BenF said:


> FIIO BTR3K is the same price, and has a great built-in microphone: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fi...bluetooth-amp.24317/reviews#item-review-24719


Thank you for your help, but i've already ordered the ES100.
For next couple of months i will be using it with headphones like Shure SE215 and Blon BL-03 until i get a new pair of over ears. I'm thinking about buying V-Moda M100 Master or Sony MDR-1AM2, between these two which is the better choice for the ES100?


----------



## peter123

rafalexp said:


> Thank you for your help, but i've already ordered the ES100.
> For next couple of months i will be using it with headphones like Shure SE215 and Blon BL-03 until i get a new pair of over ears. I'm thinking about buying V-Moda M100 Master or Sony MDR-1AM2, between these two which is the better choice for the ES100?


Don't worry about it, the ES100 (and 5K)does also have great built in mic. 

The ES100 should easily drive both of those headphones so just get the ones you like best.


----------



## rafalexp

peter123 said:


> Don't worry about it, the ES100 (and 5K)does also have great built in mic.
> 
> The ES100 should easily drive both of those headphones so just get the ones you like best.


Thank you for your help! I think i will end up buying the V-Moda's since they look like they have better build quality.


----------



## bdipert

Apologies if this question has already been asked somewhere in the 420 pages' (!!!) worth of to-date discussion  I've just purchased an ES100 MK2 via Drop, and am about to pair it to my Google Pixels for the first time (specifically I currently have access to both the Pixel 3a and Pixel 4, both updated to the latest and greatest Android releases). UAPP seems to be a popular player app, esp. for folks like me with Tidal HiFi subscriptions...but neither the Pixel 3a or Pixel 4 are listed here as being compatible with the app's HiRes direct driver:

https://www.extreamsd.com/index.php/hires-audio-driver

Does anyone have conceptual or (ideally) ears-on experience with the app and either of these Android phone models and can therefore confirm (or deny) if it's worthwhile to purchase UAPP (along with the MQA Decoder add-on for optimum Tidal HiFi content compatibility, of course) in my specific situation? And if so, whether this is beneficial for Bluetooth DAC setups, USB DAC, or both?

Thanks in advance for your time and insights! (I'm relatively new here, although a longer-time lurker)


----------



## CoFire (Nov 24, 2020)

Anyone, I just updated my firmware from 1.3.X to the latest version. I used to be able to EQ output from Spotify while playing music through my LG V30+ using the EarStudio app. For some reason , the EQ options are not accessible. Any clues why? I was going to add a bad bump for listening to hop hop & rap and its not an option. I fairly sure this was a standard feature of the previous firmware.


----------



## BenF

CoFire said:


> Anyone, I just updated my firmware from 1.3.X to the latest version. I used to be able to EQ output from Spotify while playing music through my LG V30+ using the EarStudio app. For some reason , the EQ options are not accessible. Any clues why? I was going to add a bad bump for listening to hop hop & rap and its not an option. I fairly sure this was a standard feature of the previous firmware.


Maybe you have switched to LDAC? EQ is not supported over LDAC.


----------



## SHiRaiL

Good day everyone! I would like to ask if anyone of you have the ability to check the values of each smd resistors in ES100? Mine got some several busted resistors. I can't send it back for repair as it is already past the warranty period. If anyone can do it, I would really appreciate it. Many thanks! 

Also I don't know if this is the correct thread for this, if not please forgive me as I am new to Head-fi.


----------



## Slater

SHiRaiL said:


> Good day everyone! I would like to ask if anyone of you have the ability to check the values of each smd resistors in ES100? Mine got some several busted resistors. I can't send it back for repair as it is already past the warranty period. If anyone can do it, I would really appreciate it. Many thanks!
> 
> Also I don't know if this is the correct thread for this, if not please forgive me as I am new to Head-fi.



How did the resistors get damaged if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## rkw

SHiRaiL said:


> Mine got some several busted resistors.


How did you determine that resistors are "busted"? What do you mean exactly (shorted, open circuit)?


----------



## SHiRaiL

Slater said:


> How did the resistors get damaged if you don’t mind me asking?


My friend who handed me this ES100 said that his father borrowed it and tried to use it at some kind of speaker (he himself doesn't know the details), and he also said that his father said that he heard static noise.


----------



## SHiRaiL

rkw said:


> How did you determine that resistors are "busted"? What do you mean exactly (shorted, open circuit)?


It's like it popped off. I'll contact my fellow modder who's doing all the checking and the repair after we figure out what are the values of the said resistors. The last time I've heard from him, he said the the resistors around the 3.5mm and 2.5mm sockets are all busted

Will update you once he replies to my messages.


----------



## plakat

SHiRaiL said:


> It's like it popped off. I'll contact my fellow modder who's doing all the checking and the repair after we figure out what are the values of the said resistors. The last time I've heard from him, he said the the resistors around the 3.5mm and 2.5mm sockets are all busted
> 
> Will update you once he replies to my messages.



Could you possibly provide some photos of the damage? Normally resistors don't necessarily blow up / burn through (capacitors on the other hand do like to do that), is there any chance it was physical damage, i.e. pressure on the socket or similar?


----------



## SHiRaiL

plakat said:


> Could you possibly provide some photos of the damage? Normally resistors don't necessarily blow up / burn through (capacitors on the other hand do like to do that), is there any chance it was physical damage, i.e. pressure on the socket or similar?


----------



## Slater

To me it looks like the resistors are burned and blown off right by the input jack.

You mentioned that your friend was trying to “hook it up to his speakers”. Did he think the ES100 was a Bluetooth transmitter, or a Bluetooth receiver? Because the ES100 is only a Bluetooth receiver. If he thought it was a transmitter, perhaps he plugged it into an amplifier output, which caused some sort of overload, power surge, or even a massive static electric discharge.

Can you provide some more details as to the exact order of eventsthat you friend performed, as well as his equipment setup?

Thanks


----------



## SweetDaddo 2.0

This is a 400 page thread so please forgive me if this has been asked. Has anyone tried swapping out the battery of the es100 mk1? I can say confidently(80%) that my battery has died out. It doesn't seem like a hard change and really only needs a soldering kit. Curious if anyone here has done a change?


----------



## heedfidelity

SweetDaddo 2.0 said:


> This is a 400 page thread so please forgive me if this has been asked. Has anyone tried swapping out the battery of the es100 mk1? I can say confidently(80%) that my battery has died out. It doesn't seem like a hard change and really only needs a soldering kit. Curious if anyone here has done a change?



I had a weird issue with what I think was a Kickstarter version es100. Anyway it always used to keep turning in and off while charging, but it did charge. After some time, I changed the charger setting to just turn off while charging. Thing never charged again. Battery was dead. 

Tldr changed battery, device didn't work. Whether that was a firmware or or hardware issue I'll never know. Could have been my friends soldering skills that failed.


----------



## Slater

SweetDaddo 2.0 said:


> This is a 400 page thread so please forgive me if this has been asked. Has anyone tried swapping out the battery of the es100 mk1? I can say confidently(80%) that my battery has died out. It doesn't seem like a hard change and really only needs a soldering kit. Curious if anyone here has done a change?



Once mine dies, I plan to. But the darn things just refuse to!


----------



## rkw

SweetDaddo 2.0 said:


> This is a 400 page thread so please forgive me if this has been asked. Has anyone tried swapping out the battery of the es100 mk1? I can say confidently(80%) that my battery has died out. It doesn't seem like a hard change and really only needs a soldering kit. Curious if anyone here has done a change?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio-es100.867366/post-14090945


----------



## SweetDaddo 2.0

rkw said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio-es100.867366/post-14090945


I guess 2 years was accurate for my item... I'll likely still end up trying to replace it but thank you for that!


----------



## SweetDaddo 2.0

heedfidelity said:


> I had a weird issue with what I think was a Kickstarter version es100. Anyway it always used to keep turning in and off while charging, but it did charge. After some time, I changed the charger setting to just turn off while charging. Thing never charged again. Battery was dead.
> 
> Tldr changed battery, device didn't work. Whether that was a firmware or or hardware issue I'll never know. Could have been my friends soldering skills that failed.


Oh well I take what I said back. Didn't see your statement till now. Never messed with the app but I know what you're referring to in terms of it turning on during charging. Thank you! I'll still try it for the sake of others who may also be effected.


----------



## heedfidelity

SweetDaddo 2.0 said:


> Oh well I take what I said back. Didn't see your statement till now. Never messed with the app but I know what you're referring to in terms of it turning on during charging. Thank you! I'll still try it for the sake of others who may also be effected.


I think most useful thing to report back if successful is where to get the battery. 

My friend ended up finding a store with the correct size (mAh) and connection type, but the shape of the battery was slightly different from the stock one. 

Couldn't really put the case together. Didn't need to - the battery wouldnt charge while in the device. Bricked - (would a firmware issue prevent charging a healthy battery?)

Bought another es100 on sale for gym / out, and qudelix 5k for home use.


----------



## SHiRaiL

Slater said:


> To me it looks like the resistors are burned and blown off right by the input jack.
> 
> You mentioned that your friend was trying to “hook it up to his speakers”. Did he think the ES100 was a Bluetooth transmitter, or a Bluetooth receiver? Because the ES100 is only a Bluetooth receiver. If he thought it was a transmitter, perhaps he plugged it into an amplifier output, which caused some sort of overload, power surge, or even a massive static electric discharge.
> 
> ...


I've been trying to get what exactly happened but he couldn't aaaaaaa. I also asked for a more detailed explanation, but he couldn't give me the exact details as his father didn't explain it well and is not well versed in audio.


----------



## rajdori

I want to use the 2.5mm balanced output with HiFiman Sundara, which has dual 3.5mm on the earcups.

1)I already bought 2.5mm male to 3.5mm female balanced adapter.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075FMX9T8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_dn70Fb6KPMBYJ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

2) I'm planning to now buy a 3.5mm balanced to 3.5mm dual mono balanced cable.

Is this the correct approach?
Also, any suggestions for a cheap balanced cable? I prefer not to spend more than $25.


----------



## Lurk650 (Dec 11, 2020)

You can easily find a dual 3.5 to 2.5 so no need for adapter. Way easier to find than a balanced 3.5 cable

As far as price, honestly, just paying the $42 for the NewFantasia cable will save time and hassle:
https://www.amazon.com/NewFantasia-Balanced-Compatible-Hifiman-Headphones/dp/B07WMPNFS8


----------



## rajdori

I really didn't get what your said. Apart from Hart cables, I didn't find even a 3.5 balanced cable with dual 3.5mm. so, can you link to the adaptor and cable you are referring to?


----------



## rajdori

Lurk650 said:


> You can easily find a dual 3.5 to 2.5 so no need for adapter. Way easier to find than a balanced 3.5 cable
> 
> As far as price, honestly, just paying the $42 for the NewFantasia cable will save time and hassle:
> https://www.amazon.com/NewFantasia-Balanced-Compatible-Hifiman-Headphones/dp/B07WMPNFS8



I really didn't get what your said. Apart from Hart cables, I didn't find even a 3.5 balanced cable with dual 3.5mm. so, can you link to the adaptor and cable you are referring to?


----------



## Mouseman

rajdori said:


> I really didn't get what your said. Apart from Hart cables, I didn't find even a 3.5 balanced cable with dual 3.5mm. so, can you link to the adaptor and cable you are referring to?


You don't want a 3.5 balanced cable. You want a 2.5mm jack on one end and the 3.5mms on the other end to plug into the headphones. That adapter you linked will likely fry the ES100.


----------



## Slater

rajdori said:


> I really didn't get what your said. Apart from Hart cables, I didn't find even a 3.5 balanced cable with dual 3.5mm. so, can you link to the adaptor and cable you are referring to?



Loads of them on Aliexpress, many for $25-$28. No adapter needed. Plug into the Hifiman cups, plug into the balanced port of ES100, and done.


----------



## Slater

Mouseman said:


> You don't want a 3.5 balanced cable. You want a 2.5mm jack on one end and the 3.5mms on the other end to plug into the headphones. That adapter you linked will likely fry the ES100.



Exactly.

The “3.5mm balanced” people see are usually TRRS plugs, which are for 4-pole jacks that support mics like phones.

TRUE 3.5mm balanced jacks are only used on a small fraction of DAPs and devices. I think Sony used a few but I’m not sure the extent of them. But clearly it was a bad idea that just caused mass confusion (and probably warranty problems), so 99% of the industry uses 2.5mm and 4.4mm balanced to help reduce confusion. But as we see in a regular basis, those evil 3.5mm->2.5mm adapters still cause confusion and should be outlawed IMO.


----------



## rajdori

Slater said:


> Loads of them on Aliexpress, many for $25-$28. No adapter needed. Plug into the Hifiman cups, plug into the balanced port of ES100, and done.


Thx much, but when I search by "2.5mm trrs to dual 3.5mm headphone cable" on aliexpress, I'm only finding one cable worth $55. Can you please share at least a couple links to actual product.


----------



## Slater

rajdori said:


> Thx much, but when I search by "2.5mm trrs to dual 3.5mm headphone cable" on aliexpress, I'm only finding one cable worth $55. Can you please share at least a couple links to actual product.



I just searched for "Hifiman balanced cable", and they all came up


----------



## peter123

Slater said:


> Exactly.
> 
> The “3.5mm balanced” people see are usually TRRS plugs, which are for 4-pole jacks that support mics like phones.
> 
> TRUE 3.5mm balanced jacks are only used on a small fraction of DAPs and devices. I think Sony used a few but I’m not sure the extent of them. But clearly it was a bad idea that just caused mass confusion (and probably warranty problems), so 99% of the industry uses 2.5mm and 4.4mm balanced to help reduce confusion. But as we see in a regular basis, those evil 3.5mm->2.5mm adapters still cause confusion and should be outlawed IMO.



LH Labs did also use 3.5 mm balanced output on their portable stuff but yeah, quite rare.


----------



## rajdori

Slater said:


> I just searched for "Hifiman balanced cable", and they all came up


Found those, thx. I'll just buy the $42 one at Amazon.


----------



## charlescc2 (Dec 12, 2020)

Just tried connecting this to my cousin's iPhone SE, and it's connecting but without audio streaming capability.  I can see it connected in the app, control the volume between the app and device, but music comes out of the phone speakers.

I referred to the manual and it says if you see EarStudio on your list of connected devices in phone settings without an "i" next to it that you won't get audio capability, only app usage.  The "i" is not showing, so it makes sense that we don't get audio.  But the question is why is this and is there anything I can do to fix it?


----------



## rkw

charlescc2 said:


> Just tried connecting this to my cousin's iPhone SE, and it's connecting but without audio streaming capability.  I can see it connected in the app, control the volume between the app and device, but music comes out of the phone speakers.
> 
> I referred to the manual and it says if you see EarStudio on your list of connected devices in phone settings without an "i" next to it that you won't get audio capability, only app usage.  The "i" is not showing, so it makes sense that we don't get audio.  But the question is why is this and is there anything I can do to fix it?


The ES100 uses separate Bluetooth connections for audio and the app. You probably didn't complete the audio pairing.

I suggest cleaning up and starting over. Forget/unpair the ES100 from the phone and uninstall the EarStudio app. Then pair the ES100 with the phone just like any Bluetooth headphone, and the audio should being working. Finally install and run the app if you also want to use that.


----------



## charlescc2

rkw said:


> The ES100 uses separate Bluetooth connections for audio and the app. You probably didn't complete the audio pairing.
> 
> I suggest cleaning up and starting over. Forget/unpair the ES100 from the phone and uninstall the EarStudio app. Then pair the ES100 with the phone just like any Bluetooth headphone, and the audio should being working. Finally install and run the app if you also want to use that.


Will have him try that later, thanks.


----------



## Hanesu (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi!

I was wondering how good the transparency mode of the Mk2 is? Does it sound any natural? Is it comparable to recent TW offerings like the Airpod Pros?


----------



## Mouseman

Hanesu said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was wondering how good the transparency mode of the Mk2 is? Does it sound any natural? Is it comparable to recent TW offerings like the Airpod Pros?


It's mediocre at best. It doesn't sound natural and is nowhere close to my APPs, and when I tried it, the delay was distracting. I think it was something they added on at the end, and there hasn't been much development since. 

Does anyone know what they're up to now? It seems like they've gone quiet other than announcing some markdowns.


----------



## Slater

charlescc2 said:


> Just tried connecting this to my cousin's iPhone SE, and it's connecting but without audio streaming capability.  I can see it connected in the app, control the volume between the app and device, but music comes out of the phone speakers.
> 
> I referred to the manual and it says if you see EarStudio on your list of connected devices in phone settings without an "i" next to it that you won't get audio capability, only app usage.  The "i" is not showing, so it makes sense that we don't get audio.  But the question is why is this and is there anything I can do to fix it?



As @rkw pointed out, you have to pair the ES100 with your iphone via Bluetooth, just like any normal Bluetooth device. Then you ALSO have to install the EarStudio app and search for/connect to the ES100 in the app.

Once you do that, it should work fine.

BTW, I also use an iPhone SE with the ES100. I actually have (2) ES100s. They work awesome. Best audio purchase I’ve made in years.


----------



## Hanesu (Dec 13, 2020)

Mouseman said:


> It's mediocre at best. It doesn't sound natural and is nowhere close to my APPs, and when I tried it, the delay was distracting. I think it was something they added on at the end, and there hasn't been much development since.
> 
> Does anyone know what they're up to now? It seems like they've gone quiet other than announcing some markdowns.



Thanks! Actually I used to own an ES100 Mk1 some years ago and found the ambient mode almost useless that time (sounded like you describe). I was just wondering if maybe it has maybe evolved through MK2 and software updates....but does not seem like it, huh?


----------



## Mouseman

Hanesu said:


> Thanks! Actually I used to own an ES100 Mk1 some years ago and found the ambient mode almost useless that time (sounded like you describe). I was just wondering of maybe it has maybe evolved through MK2 and software updates....but does not seem like it, huh?


Mk2 has a different clip. That's the only difference AFAIK. And I'm not sure when the last software update was. Seems like ages ago. 
I think with the primary guy now doing the Q5 (which is the ES100 with more awesomeness and worse buttons), we might not see many changes. Don't get me wrong - the ES100 is great. I just think the Q5 is better and I use it a lot more often.


----------



## charlescc2

@Slater @rkw He got it working guys, thanks!  I was just being an idiot as I've owned the thing for over a year and wasn't thinking to put it into pairing mode.  I literally just turned it on and searched for it through the app.  He made it discoverable, paired it with his phone, installed the app, and with just a few minutes listening to it he saying he's experiencing music like he's never experienced before (even just with HyperX Cloud II gaming headphones and KZ IEMs I've given him over the years).

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Lurk650

If you get a true 3.5 balanced you could use a 3.5 TRRS female to 2.5 male, I have the Venture Electronics adapter for my Trinity Audio Master which use a real balanced 3.5.

Getting a 2.5 balanced from the get go is the easiest thing though and better than using an adapter.


----------



## plakat

Lurk650 said:


> If you get a true 3.5 balanced you could use a 3.5 TRRS female to 2.5 male, I have the Venture Electronics adapter for my Trinity Audio Master which use a real balanced 3.5.
> 
> Getting a 2.5 balanced from the get go is the easiest thing though and better than using an adapter.



Those adapters are more hassle than anything else I think... because even if the adapter is done correctly (i.e. using 3.5mm TRRS) someone might plug in a simple 3.5mm TRS, shorting the balanced connection and possibly frying the amp.


----------



## Slater

plakat said:


> Those adapters are more hassle than anything else I think... because even if the adapter is done correctly (i.e. using 3.5mm TRRS) someone might plug in a simple 3.5mm TRS, shorting the balanced connection and possibly frying the amp.



Like the guys dad that somehow mysteriously blew up the HeadFiers ES100? Literally blew SMD components off of the circuit board trying to “hook it up to his speakers”.


----------



## xtremesystems

i have es100mk2. Do You think that Hiby R3Pro will be big source upgrade?


----------



## nabuhodonozor

So is no Aptx-LL problematic ?


----------



## AU4U (Jan 15, 2021)

nabuhodonozor said:


> So is no Aptx-LL problematic ?


I won't use Aptx again, I use the LDAC option as it* VASTLY* improves your listening experience. Most all Samsungs after 2017 have the option to output 44/96, so may as well use it with SACD/FLAC, and a paid *player that supports it* (PowerAmp Full Version).
The CSR8675 used in the ES100's Supports LL > https://www.qualcomm.com/products/csr8675


----------



## rlw6534 (Jan 15, 2021)

AU4U said:


> I won't use Aptx again, I use the LDAC option as it* VASTLY* improves your listening experience. Most all Samsungs after 2017 have the option to output 44/96, so may as well use it with SACD/FLAC, and a paid *player that supports it* (PowerAmp Full Version).



My bluetooth transmitter that is connected to my TV does not support LDAC, only Aptx and SBC.  When watching late night TV, Aptx LL is much better than normal Aptx with audio sync so I use my BTR5, which supports LL.   For pure audio, LDAC is obviously the way to go for either device.  I use both devices depending on mood.  Neither sounds better to me.  I do prefer the light weight and integrated pocket clip on the ES100.


----------



## AU4U

rlw6534 said:


> My bluetooth transmitter that is connected to my TV does not support LDAC, only Aptx and SBC.  When watching late night TV, Aptx LL is much better than normal Aptx with audio sync so I use my BTR5, which supports LL.   For pure audio, LDAC is obviously the way to go for either device.  I use both depending on mood.  Neither sounds better to me.


OK, your using it for a TV. My BT Aptx LL from china that I use on my TV has it, but I use my J-Birds with my TV and it has LL support, and they really aren't very musical at all.


----------



## rlw6534

AU4U said:


> OK, your using it for a TV. My BT Aptx LL from china that I use on my TV has it, but I use my J-Birds with my TV and it has LL support, and they really aren't very musical at all.



Agreed, it depends on your use case.  There is no need for Aptx LL for pure music listening (I imagine it gives up sound quality for low latency).


----------



## rkw (Jan 15, 2021)

AU4U said:


> The CSR8675 used in the ES100's Supports LL > https://www.qualcomm.com/products/csr8675


The ES100 does not support aptX Low Latency. LL requires an extra license fee and manufacturers often choose not to implement LL even when it is supported by the Bluetooth chip.



nabuhodonozor said:


> So is no Aptx-LL problematic ?


Do you own devices that transmit LL? If you do not, it is not a problem. LL never gained popularity and Qualcomm has retired it for their new products.


----------



## nabuhodonozor

rkw said:


> The ES100 does not support aptX Low Latency. LL requires an extra license fee and manufacturers often choose not to implement LL even when it is supported by the Bluetooth chip.
> 
> 
> Do you own devices that transmit LL? If you do not, it is not a problem. LL never gained popularity and Qualcomm has retired it for their new products.



Wasn't LL good for watching movies and playing games?


----------



## rkw

nabuhodonozor said:


> Wasn't LL good for watching movies and playing games?


Yes, but my point is that to use LL, your television or game station must have an LL transmitter. If it doesn't transmit LL, then it doesn't matter that ES100 can't receive LL. If you do have an LL transmitter and want to utilize it, then choose a different receiver besides ES100.


----------



## nabuhodonozor

rkw said:


> Yes, but my point is that to use LL, your television or game station must have an LL transmitter. If it doesn't transmit LL, then it doesn't matter that ES100 can't receive LL. If you do have an LL transmitter and want to utilize it, then choose a different receiver besides ES100.



Yes but same goes for any codec -right ? Source needs to suport it . I was just reffering to LL being not popular -kinda surprising if it seems so handy for movies and games. Guess maybe Adaptive is replacing it ?


----------



## rlw6534 (Jan 16, 2021)

nabuhodonozor said:


> Yes but same goes for any codec -right ? Source needs to suport it . I was just reffering to LL being not popular -kinda surprising if it seems so handy for movies and games. Guess maybe Adaptive is replacing it ?



Yes, Aptx adaptive is the replacement although it's latency is a bit higher.  I use a Sennheiser BT T100 transmitter (and a BTR5) with my TV specifically because of Aptx LL support.

I have yet to see any transmitters that support AptX adaptive.


----------



## nabuhodonozor

rlw6534 said:


> Yes, Aptx adaptive is the replacement although it's latency is a bit higher.  I use a Sennheiser BT T100 transmitter (and a BTR5) with my TV specifically because of Aptx LL support.
> 
> I have yet to see any transmitters that support AptX adaptive.



Yeah I think I might grab Shanling UP4 instead of ES100. Shanling is also a bit more powerful -right ?


----------



## rlw6534

nabuhodonozor said:


> Yeah I think I might grab Shanling UP4 instead of ES100. Shanling is also a bit more powerful -right ?



I don't have an UP4, but the specs indicate it is more powerful.


----------



## Gioacchino

Hi, I have a question to which if I receive an answer I would be very grateful, I know it is against any ideal of audiophilia, but for now I listen to music with smartphone honor 10 (it has a decent dac compared to others of other phones), and especially only on spotify, I also have tidal but the logarithm for searching for spotify unfortunately always gets the better of me, and I use the sony XBA-N3 so the iem. The question is whether for you under these conditions it is worth spending 100 euros (which for me at the moment are a lot) for the es100, considering that the volume and the driveability are not in the least a problem. I don't want to give you too much responsibility but according to the audio quality would it improve a lot? Thanks


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Personally I think it's worth picking up the ES100 (or the Fiio BTR5) because it will sound better and the wireless capability is actually pretty convenient.

Don't apologize for using Spotify, it's good! I use it every day.


----------



## courierdriver

SomeGuyDude said:


> Personally I think it's worth picking up the ES100 (or the Fiio BTR5) because it will sound better and the wireless capability is actually pretty convenient.
> 
> Don't apologize for using Spotify, it's good! I use it every day.


Totally agree! Love my ES100 with all my iems and use Spotify as my main source of music. I currently have a Samsung galaxy s20 (just upgraded from a galaxy s8+) with an expandable micro SD storage slot. I have a 128g card that I just swapped into my new s20, and that card has all my Spotify files/albums on it for offline listening, as well as numerous FLAC and WAV files of CD'S that I ripped. I use my smartphone as a DAP/transport along with the ES100 as a wireless dac/amp. Using LDAC as the codec, I personally can't hear any real decernable differences between 320kps and FLAC or WAV. Ok, yes I can...but they are not enough to make me want to spend crazy amounts of $ on a dedicated DAP; when my phone + the ES100 + Spotify premium gets me to 95% of what I want. Just my opinion


----------



## Gioacchino

But do you talk about use with iem? Because my doubt about the effectiveness of the ES100 is on iem


----------



## TK33

Gioacchino said:


> Hi, I have a question to which if I receive an answer I would be very grateful, I know it is against any ideal of audiophilia, but for now I listen to music with smartphone honor 10 (it has a decent dac compared to others of other phones), and especially only on spotify, I also have tidal but the logarithm for searching for spotify unfortunately always gets the better of me, and I use the sony XBA-N3 so the iem. The question is whether for you under these conditions it is worth spending 100 euros (which for me at the moment are a lot) for the es100, considering that the volume and the driveability are not in the least a problem. I don't want to give you too much responsibility but according to the audio quality would it improve a lot? Thanks


The ES100 is a great device (I still have mine but replaced it with a Qudelix 5K although my ES100 still works fine and I have not had issues with the clip like others). I live in the US so don't know what prices are like in Europe but 100 euros seems like a lot since the ES100 has frequently been discounted for a lot less recently.  Even the much newer Qudelix 5K has been on sale for $80ish here in the US.  Maybe look out for some deals if you are not in a rush.  Take a look at the Qudelix 5K and BTR5 too if they are available where you live. They are similar types of devices but are also different in many ways. I found the ES100 super convenient when travelling pre-COVUD and love my Qudelix 5K.


----------



## TK33 (Feb 6, 2021)

Gioacchino said:


> But do you talk about use with iem? Because my doubt about the effectiveness of the ES100 is on iem


I use my Qudelix 5K and previously my ES100 mostly with IEMs.  Mainly, I use it with my SE535s (balanced) and the parametric EQ of the 5K has given the SE535s new life.  The SE535s sounded great with my ES100s too.  The ES100 is really about the convenience of bluetooth for me. Also, a good amp can always make a difference, even for easy to drive IEMs like mine).  Spotify premium should sound great via LDAC (I use Qobuz and Amazon HD).  I sometimes use my SE846 with the Qudelix 5K but prefer my Dragonfly Cobalt with those. My current phones are the V60 and OnePlus 8T but I mainly had a Galaxy S9 when I used to use my ES100 alot.  Never heard the Honor phones but, again, I would look at the ES100 primarily as a bluetooth receiver.


----------



## courierdriver

Gioacchino said:


> But do you talk about use with iem? Because my doubt about the effectiveness of the ES100 is on iem


Yes, I use it solely with my iems; and solely from the 2.5mm balanced output. The balanced 2.5mm output provides a much more powerful and controlled bass; as well as a smoother top end and a wider soundstage. Imho, using the ES100 via balanced output with your iems gives a more powerful, detailed and dynamic sound experience.


----------



## MisterMudd

Gioacchino said:


> Hi, I have a question to which if I receive an answer I would be very grateful, I know it is against any ideal of audiophilia, but for now I listen to music with smartphone honor 10 (it has a decent dac compared to others of other phones), and especially only on spotify, I also have tidal but the logarithm for searching for spotify unfortunately always gets the better of me, and I use the sony XBA-N3 so the iem. The question is whether for you under these conditions it is worth spending 100 euros (which for me at the moment are a lot) for the es100, considering that the volume and the driveability are not in the least a problem. I don't want to give you too much responsibility but according to the audio quality would it improve a lot? Thanks


Yes. You can leave your phone unattended and move around more freely with much less weight. Presets for different iems or headphones, and likely much better sound. Plus, you can buy the original pretty cheap now.


----------



## Gioacchino

MisterMudd said:


> Yes. You can leave your phone unattended and move around more freely with much less weight. Presets for different iems or headphones, and likely much better sound. Plus, you can buy the original pretty cheap now.


In Italy it costs 100 €


----------



## Gioacchino

But what about the HUD100? Is it better than the es100? I did not know the existence of it


----------



## peter123

Gioacchino said:


> But what about the HUD100? Is it better than the es100? I did not know the existence of it



It's not a BT receiver.....


----------



## LuksonPL

Hi guys,
Some time ago I bought ES100 and it has 1.2.x firmware. I want to update it but there is only 2.0.2 firmware available. I've searched so many web sites that I lost count and all of them gave me dead link on drop box.
This is my last place where I can search for any help in getting 1.4.2 firmware because even Radsone won't send me older soft


----------



## chinmie

LuksonPL said:


> Hi guys,
> Some time ago I bought ES100 and it has 1.2.x firmware. I want to update it but there is only 2.0.2 firmware available. I've searched so many web sites that I lost count and all of them gave me dead link on drop box.
> This is my last place where I can search for any help in getting 1.4.2 firmware because even Radsone won't send me older soft



is it possible just to update it straight from 1.2.x to 2.0.2? or is there a specific reason why you need the 1.4.2 version?


----------



## LuksonPL

chinmie said:


> is there a specific reason why you need the 1.4.2 version?



Many people complain about problem with stable connection on 2.0.2 and I want to avoid this by sticking to 1.4.2


----------



## SomeGuyDude

LuksonPL said:


> Many people complain about problem with stable connection on 2.0.2 and I want to avoid this by sticking to 1.4.2



Have you had that problem with it?


----------



## Slater

LuksonPL said:


> Many people complain about problem with stable connection on 2.0.2 and I want to avoid this by sticking to 1.4.2



I own (2) ES100s, and I have had zero problems with the latest firmware. It's connection is as stable as a rock.


----------



## Mouseman

LuksonPL said:


> Many people complain about problem with stable connection on 2.0.2 and I want to avoid this by sticking to 1.4.2


The 2.x firmware has been out for 2 years, and I've had no problems. In fact, it made the unit more reliable. Not sure if it was the BT 5.0 support or the other changes, since they fixed some problems I was having with the EQ.


----------



## Slater

Mouseman said:


> The 2.x firmware has been out for 2 years, and I've had no problems. In fact, it made the unit more reliable. Not sure if it was the BT 5.0 support or the other changes, since they fixed some problems I was having with the EQ.



I agree. I seem to remember I had some weird issue, and the 2.x firmware fixed it. I wouldn't even consider using an ES100 unless it had the firmware.

With that said, if someone has damaged their es100 amplifier by plugging or unplugging it with the music playing (which generates a warning message), then I can understand that it might be acting flaky. But in that case, a firmware upgrade wouldn't fix it, as the hardware itself is damaged.


----------



## TK33

Slater said:


> I agree. I seem to remember I had some weird issue, and the 2.x firmware fixed it. I wouldn't even consider using an ES100 unless it had the firmware.
> 
> With that said, if someone has damaged their es100 amplifier by plugging or unplugging it with the music playing (which generates a warning message), then I can understand that it might be acting flaky. But in that case, a firmware upgrade wouldn't fix it, as the hardware itself is damaged.


I don't recall having any issues with, or differences in, connection quality as a result of a firmware update.


----------



## Slater

TK33 said:


> I don't recall having any issues with, or differences in, connection quality as a result of a firmware update.



I assume it was the Bluetooth 5.0 support, which was implemented via a FW update:


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> I own (2) ES100s, and I have had zero problems with the latest firmware. It's connection is as stable as a rock.


+1. I also own two, although I'm only using one. My newest one is still in the box, so I have no idea what firmware it has. My original sounds awesome and I also don't have any issues. It's become my favorite go to dac/amp. SQ is impressive. This little box powers every iem I own.  Use it primarily in 2.5 balanced output mode. All my iems are sporting some kinda balanced cable. I've never been so happy and satisfied with an audio device. Listening to it right now with my KZ ZS10 PRO. The synergy with that iem and my music library plus the ES100 is still, imho, top notch. You would have to spend thousands of $'s to get an equivalent SQ in a home, speaker based system; to achieve a similar SQ. The ES100 is still an amazing sounding portable, Bluetooth dac/amp. I'm curious to try the Qudelix K5, but I'm hesitant since I already own and love the ES100. Why look at something else, when you're already happy with what you have??


----------



## MisterMudd

courierdriver said:


> +1. I also own two, although I'm only using one. My newest one is still in the box, so I have no idea what firmware it has. My original sounds awesome and I also don't have any issues. It's become my favorite go to dac/amp. SQ is impressive. This little box powers every iem I own.  Use it primarily in 2.5 balanced output mode. All my iems are sporting some kinda balanced cable. I've never been so happy and satisfied with an audio device. Listening to it right now with my KZ ZS10 PRO. The synergy with that iem and my music library plus the ES100 is still, imho, top notch. You would have to spend thousands of $'s to get an equivalent SQ in a home, speaker based system; to achieve a similar SQ. The ES100 is still an amazing sounding portable, Bluetooth dac/amp. I'm curious to try the Qudelix K5, but I'm hesitant since I already own and love the ES100. Why look at something else, when you're already happy with what you have??


Exactly. Trouble free original here since August 2018. Original firmware. Listen to it every morning with a cuppa coffee and Koss KSC75 on Parts Express headband. Still think that dollar for dollar it was the best audio purchase I have ever made.


----------



## Mouseman

courierdriver said:


> +1. I also own two, although I'm only using one. My newest one is still in the box, so I have no idea what firmware it has. My original sounds awesome and I also don't have any issues. It's become my favorite go to dac/amp. SQ is impressive. This little box powers every iem I own.  Use it primarily in 2.5 balanced output mode. All my iems are sporting some kinda balanced cable. I've never been so happy and satisfied with an audio device. Listening to it right now with my KZ ZS10 PRO. The synergy with that iem and my music library plus the ES100 is still, imho, top notch. You would have to spend thousands of $'s to get an equivalent SQ in a home, speaker based system; to achieve a similar SQ. The ES100 is still an amazing sounding portable, Bluetooth dac/amp. I'm curious to try the Qudelix K5, but I'm hesitant since I already own and love the ES100. Why look at something else, when you're already happy with what you have??


I agree 100% (although the 5k is much better)


----------



## Knightsfan11

How is the battery life of this thing, using it on the AAC codec & LDAC codec for the most part? Using LZ A7 IEM.
Also do any of you use this in your car sound system? How is it integration with a car sub, amp, speakers etc?


----------



## MisterMudd

I have a 2.5mm balanced cable coming for my HiFiMan Deva to try with my ES100. Just curious if anyone has tried the ES100 balanced with planars? Did it drive them OK?


----------



## SolaVirtus

MisterMudd said:


> I have a 2.5mm balanced cable coming for my HiFiMan Deva to try with my ES100. Just curious if anyone has tried the ES100 balanced with planars? Did it drive them OK?


In my experience, it did pretty well with more efficient planars (Ananda) and not as great with less efficient ones that need more juice to sound their best (Argon, Aeon RT Closed)


----------



## MisterMudd

SolaVirtus said:


> In my experience, it did pretty well with more efficient planars (Ananda) and not as great with less efficient ones that need more juice to sound their best (Argon, Aeon RT Closed)


Thanks. I will be getting a Hiby R6 Pro soon too, so was just wondering. The 2.5mm plug seems typical to portable devices. Haven't budged the Deva from it's desktop iFi Zen location (balanced). Much love to my ES100!! Will report back after receipt from Hart Audio, and listening.


----------



## kumimajava

Hope this is the correct place to ask: has anyone tried (and had success) with connecting the ES100 directly to a Garmin "music" compatible smartwatch/fitness tracker. 

In particular: I'm considering the Garmin Venu Sq "music", which can stream directly to bluetooth headphones. Would be great not having to take the phone on workouts with me...

But I'm not sure whether the codecs in the ES100 would get it recognized, or not. It's been fine running from my Android phone so far, but not sure whether it would behave with the Gramin.


----------



## Gioacchino

The es100 has just arrived, unfortunately I can't hear any improvement over my honor 10 smartphone on the audio quality, small nuances that I only hear thanks to the volume increase .. Maybe my ears need a burn in, maybe because the my honor 10 with sony XBA-N3 are almost at their full potential, perhaps the es100 has more effect with a headset


----------



## wlai

Sorry search is down atm, and I can't find what I'm looking for by browsing 426 pages of this thread 

I'm running into a problem connecting to the ES100 on iOS14.  The manual said that there are two modes of connecting via Bluetooth

"Ear Studio     Connected (i)"       <------- Regular Bluetooth Connect​"Ear Studio     Connected"           <------- App Connect Only, no audio streaming​
I am able to do the second, App Connect, by searching for the ES100 from within the App. I can adjust all the settings from within the app. But I can't just connect via the Regular method from the iOS Settings Bluetooth screen. Anyone run into similar issue?


----------



## Mouseman

wlai said:


> Sorry search is down atm, and I can't find what I'm looking for by browsing 426 pages of this thread
> 
> I'm running into a problem connecting to the ES100 on iOS14.  The manual said that there are two modes of connecting via Bluetooth
> 
> ...


Did you put it into pairing mode by holding down the power button from off for 2 seconds? The led should double blink and you'll see it in BT settings. The app is only for control of settings.


----------



## orskar

So my ES100 that has been going strong with regular use for 2 years now is having issues with a worn jack, as in the typical audio going in and out if you move at all. Is there a diy fix or am I looking at buying a new model? Don't mind a little bit of soldering if it doesn't have to be precise.

Tbh 2 years life was pretty good for the price , not that big of a deal if I have to buy a new one, battery seemed to be holding less charge too.

This sort of thing is why I've always avoiding any kind of expensive portable amp (until I find one with easily replaceable battery and jacks)


----------



## Lurk650

orskar said:


> So my ES100 that has been going strong with regular use for 2 years now is having issues with a worn jack, as in the typical audio going in and out if you move at all. Is there a diy fix or am I looking at buying a new model? Don't mind a little bit of soldering if it doesn't have to be precise.
> 
> Tbh 2 years life was pretty good for the price , not that big of a deal if I have to buy a new one, battery seemed to be holding less charge too.
> 
> This sort of thing is why I've always avoiding any kind of expensive portable amp (until I find one with easily replaceable battery and jacks)


Move on to the Qudelix 5K


----------



## flatlander3kgt

orskar said:


> So my ES100 that has been going strong with regular use for 2 years now is having issues with a worn jack, as in the typical audio going in and out if you move at all. Is there a diy fix or am I looking at buying a new model? Don't mind a little bit of soldering if it doesn't have to be precise.
> 
> Tbh 2 years life was pretty good for the price , not that big of a deal if I have to buy a new one, battery seemed to be holding less charge too.
> 
> This sort of thing is why I've always avoiding any kind of expensive portable amp (until I find one with easily replaceable battery and jacks)





Lurk650 said:


> Move on to the Qudelix 5K



I would have to agree here. I recently purchased a used (about 6 months) ES100 for $45 cheap. It works fine, but the charging power on-off/battery life estimation weirdness is already enough for me to want move on to the Qudelix 5K. Yes, two years... you certainly got your money's worth.


----------



## Lurk650

I've had my ES100 since May 2018. Still works fine though charging port is a bit finicky. Moved onto the Q5K and the SQ is enough is worth it.


----------



## voiceofreason

I'm trying to hard-wire my ES100 Mk2 to my phone (OnePlus 7T) using a USB-C OTG cable. I *do* get sound through the ES100, but I'm not convinced it's working correctly.

Is it possible that the phone is still using its own internal DAC? Or does the fact that I'm hearing any sound at all from the ES100's headphone socket mean it's working correctly?

I'm asking mainly because the phone seems to detect it as a normal attached headset, and the ES100 app shows 'no input connected' (whereas it correctly shows 'USB-DAC mode' when I connect it to my laptop).


----------



## rkw

voiceofreason said:


> I'm trying to hard-wire my ES100 Mk2 to my phone (OnePlus 7T) using a USB-C OTG cable. I *do* get sound through the ES100, but I'm not convinced it's working correctly.
> 
> Is it possible that the phone is still using its own internal DAC? Or does the fact that I'm hearing any sound at all from the ES100's headphone socket mean it's working correctly?
> 
> I'm asking mainly because the phone seems to detect it as a normal attached headset, and the ES100 app shows 'no input connected' (whereas it correctly shows 'USB-DAC mode' when I connect it to my laptop).


If you get sound from the ES100, then it is connected to the phone by either Bluetooth or USB.

I normally use Bluetooth, but when I've tried using USB the phone seems to want to connect audio on Bluetooth as higher priority, and I have to work around it. I just tried these steps and it worked for me with a Samsung Galaxy S9:

Turn off the ES100
Turn off Bluetooth on the phone
Connect ES100 to the phone with USB cable — this will start up the ES100. Wait for the light to turn green.
Play audio. You should hear sound from the ES100, and this would be coming from the USB
To verify, turn on Bluetooth on the phone (do not make any connections if prompted)
Launch the EarStudio app and look at the status. If not connected, choose Device Search in the main menu (top left icon) and select your ES100.


----------



## voiceofreason

rkw said:


> If you get sound from the ES100, then it is connected to the phone by either Bluetooth or USB.
> 
> I normally use Bluetooth, but when I've tried using USB the phone seems to want to connect audio on Bluetooth as higher priority, and I have to work around it. I just tried these steps and it worked for me with a Samsung Galaxy S9:
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the detailed reply! Shortly after posting, I realised I was being stupid, as I had turned off Bluetooth because I had noticed, like you mentioned, that Bluetooth is always prioritised over USB. But then, of course, that would explain why I wasn't seeing anything in the ES100 app!

Rather than turning off Bluetooth, I've just disabled the 'media audio' capability in the ES100's Bluetooth pairing settings. That way, it forces USB but the app also still functions correctly.

And sure enough, it now correctly shows USB as the input on the ES100 app, and everything's sounding good.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Gioacchino

Have any of you had the opportunity to try the es100 with the Sundara?


----------



## omarccxr (Mar 11, 2021)

kumimajava said:


> Hope this is the correct place to ask: has anyone tried (and had success) with connecting the ES100 directly to a Garmin "music" compatible smartwatch/fitness tracker.
> 
> In particular: I'm considering the Garmin Venu Sq "music", which can stream directly to bluetooth headphones. Would be great not having to take the phone on workouts with me...
> 
> But I'm not sure whether the codecs in the ES100 would get it recognized, or not. It's been fine running from my Android phone so far, but not sure whether it would behave with the Gramin.


I think I attempted to once, but it wouldn't give me any sound. I hadn't updated my ES100 though, and I haven't tried it since.

However I do have a comment as far as audio quality, unless you load your own higher bitrate mp3s, I wouldn't bother with Garmin music. I've used the Venu and Fenix 6S Solar and the Spotify quality is horrendous. It was so bad it wasn't even worth listening to music, and I was skateboarding so I wasn't necessarily paying that much attention to the music, but I just couldn't stand listening to my favorite songs in such poor quality. I also put some of the blame on the SBC codec Garmin uses.

I also notice quite a big difference between codecs when streaming to the ES100 from my M1 Mac vs my Oneplus 7 Pro. LDAC makes a big difference. Or maybe my Tin P1s are that revealing.

If you showed me this crazy EQ and told me the headphones wouldn't sound like straight garbage, I wouldn't believe you. But my god did Tin really f*ck up the tuning on the P1s, because these are up there with my Hifiman HE500s for enjoyment with this EQ. Without the EQ they aren't even worth the $70 they cost me used. So it permanently lives on my ES100 mk2.


----------



## JUSTINDTH

Been loving using this amp daily for a month now and the app is great! 

However, I can’t figure out how to apply a low shelf eq or change the frequency bands or the peaks to something more specific. for example my options are 31, 62, 125, 250, 500, 1K, 2K, 4K, 8K, 16K. But, I want to adjust specifically 1.5K and 3.5K. And, I want to be able to do it in a more narrow Q factor than 0.7 or 1.4 which are the only options. 

if this amp can’t do that complex, what other Bluetooth amp/Dac would??


----------



## TK33

JUSTINDTH said:


> Been loving using this amp daily for a month now and the app is great!
> 
> However, I can’t figure out how to apply a low shelf eq or change the frequency bands or the peaks to something more specific. for example my options are 31, 62, 125, 250, 500, 1K, 2K, 4K, 8K, 16K. But, I want to adjust specifically 1.5K and 3.5K. And, I want to be able to do it in a more narrow Q factor than 0.7 or 1.4 which are the only options.
> 
> if this amp can’t do that complex, what other Bluetooth amp/Dac would??


You need PEQ.  Check out the Qudelix 5K. PEQ works great on it.


----------



## JUSTINDTH

TK33 said:


> You need PEQ.  Check out the Qudelix 5K. PEQ works great on it.


Thanks I’ll check it out.


----------



## JUSTINDTH

TK33 said:


> You need PEQ.  Check out the Qudelix 5K. PEQ works great on it.


Sold out? Unavailable at Amazon which according to their official website is only place I can buy it.


----------



## TK33

JUSTINDTH said:


> Sold out? Unavailable at Amazon which according to their official website is only place I can buy it.


Not sure if you actually meant that as a question but I bought direct from them when it first came out (they werent sold on Amazon yet when it launched).  Looks like you still can (I am in the US). 

https://www.qudelix.com/collections/frontpage/products/qudelix-5k-dac-amp

This is the ES100 thread so I suggest you post any additional questions or comments you have on the Qudelix 5K thread.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-qudelix-5k-thread.914628/


----------



## ElcomeSoft

When I connect my ES100 up to my work laptop (Win10), I can get some decent quality audio from standard audio sources like YouTube but whenever I use any standard call software, I get the Default Communication Device quality (probably SBC.)

I have popped through the standard Windows Sound Manager and properties but cannot get better than old-style telephone line quality.

Of course, being a works laptop I can't install anything, especially drivers, or modify much at all. In fact, being able to use Bluetooth for audio devices is an easement for Covid.

Does anyone have any ideas as to what I can do? Without plugging it in or without being able to plug it in, I am not sure whether I can get anything approaching better quality.

(The supplied on-ears are terrible. I do much better with in-ears and I thought I'd make use of my ES100 and balanced Fiio IEMs instead)


----------



## init

Gioacchino said:


> Have any of you had the opportunity to try the es100 with the Sundara?


I just tried, mind I only have SE cables for sundara. 

It's not powerful enough, doesn't get enough volume, there's no point, sorry. 

It will be better on balanced but not sure how much better.


----------



## rkw

ElcomeSoft said:


> When I connect my ES100 up to my work laptop (Win10), I can get some decent quality audio from standard audio sources like YouTube but whenever I use any standard call software, I get the Default Communication Device quality (probably SBC.)


Can you give an example of what you mean by "standard call software"? After Windows has connected systemwide Bluetooth audio to a device, it wouldn't switch codec depending on the app. Does the same software sound better when plugging in instead of using Bluetooth?


----------



## bashywash

Today I think i made a big mistake and tried to use my ES100 as source for my JBL 305P MKII. I bought a 3.5 mm TS to 1/4" TS Mono Interconnect Cable. The speaker after about 5 min made a scratch noise and stopped turning on. Was I supposed to configure the ES100 as a just a line out? Did the ES100 AMP feed power over the cable causing damage to the speaker?

Sorry for the newbie question!


----------



## redrol

I use my es100 as a DAC all the time with the SE output 3.5mm.  I think its just the JBL died by itself.


----------



## MisterMudd

Bought August 2018. Listening to the new album from The Pretty Reckless: Motorola Moto G7> Amazon Music > Original ES100 with original firmware > about 45' away from phone's downstairs location, thru 2 walls, and no dropouts. 

One word: Awesome!


----------



## xb0nk3rsx

has anybody tried connecting es100 to another headphone amp (daisy chain). What's the ideal setting?


----------



## BenF

xb0nk3rsx said:


> has anybody tried connecting es100 to another headphone amp (daisy chain). What's the ideal setting?


In order to use it as a DAC, you have to max out its volume


----------



## xb0nk3rsx

BenF said:


> In order to use it as a DAC, you have to max out its volume


Does that apply even if it's used as a bt receiver?


----------



## BenF

Yes, any DAC/Amp that you want to use a DAC (and doesn't have a line out) should be set to 100% volume, regardless of the digital input used.


----------



## Chupi383

xb0nk3rsx said:


> has anybody tried connecting es100 to another headphone amp (daisy chain). What's the ideal setting?


Yep, as far as I know you're supposed to set volume to 0.0 dB (not 100%/max/+6 dB) unless it sounds like it's saturating for some reason. Optionally you can set the output level estimator to the mode for use with an amp though you're probably leaving it at 0.0 dB anyway. You can use this mode with Bluetooh or USB input.


----------



## TK33

Chupi383 said:


> Yep, as far as I know you're supposed to set volume to 0.0 dB (not 100%/max/+6 dB) unless it sounds like it's saturating for some reason. Optionally you can set the output level estimator to the mode for use with an amp though you're probably leaving it at 0.0 dB anyway. You can use this mode with Bluetooh or USB input.


I used to use my ES100 as a LDAC receiver (connected permanently to my Denon receiver) and that is how I used it as well.  I left it and 0db and it worked fine.


----------



## xb0nk3rsx

Thanks for the quick responses! Will try your suggestions


----------



## davehutch

xb0nk3rsx said:


> Thanks for the quick responses! Will try your suggestions


I think the info is all here: (link on the ES100 product page)
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-EJ0YoYXb3_AC5wLhVBe4c1viJdsFxRQ/view


----------



## BenF

Duplicate


----------



## stuck limo

xb0nk3rsx said:


> Does that apply even if it's used as a bt receiver?


Yes


----------



## crazyeva

bvbore said:


> I'm having a couple of problems with my ES100.  I have selected the car power setting (Auto Power off when charger disconnected ) in the app, when I power off my car the ES100 does power off, but when I power on my car the device stays off until I press the power button. This does not happen when I use a wall-charger to power the device and it turns off and on as I expect.  I also cannot get the ES100 to automatically connect to my phone on power-on. Has anyone experienced either of these problems and found the solution or at least the root cause?


Hi Bvbore
Have you solved the power stayed off problem? I have the same situation with my wall charger. I found that if I unplugged the cable, everything worked fine. If I turned the input power off instead, leaving the cable connected, my ES100 would very likely stay off.


----------



## crazyeva

bvbore said:


> I'm having a couple of problems with my ES100.  I have selected the car power setting (Auto Power off when charger disconnected ) in the app, when I power off my car the ES100 does power off, but when I power on my car the device stays off until I press the power button. This does not happen when I use a wall-charger to power the device and it turns off and on as I expect.  I also cannot get the ES100 to automatically connect to my phone on power-on. Has anyone experienced either of these problems and found the solution or at least the root cause?


I found the cause of my ES100 staying power off in my situation. its the remaining power in my charger. I switched to a charger with 2 slots to drain it with some other device, next time it will power on correctly.


----------



## treefingers

My ES100 is getting on a bit now, its original v1 and battery only lasts a few hours, not to mention the very annoying constant alerts once it hits 10%.   Anything worth looking at for a replacement?  I love the size for when I am out and about, is the Fiio BTR5 a good replacement, happy to spend more if there is anything else out there?


----------



## twiceboss

treefingers said:


> My ES100 is getting on a bit now, its original v1 and battery only lasts a few hours, not to mention the very annoying constant alerts once it hits 10%.   Anything worth looking at for a replacement?  I love the size for when I am out and about, is the Fiio BTR5 a good replacement, happy to spend more if there is anything else out there?


I think qudelix has been really popular


----------



## treefingers

twiceboss said:


> I think qudelix has been really popular


Thanks will check it out, have some CA Dorado on the way so wanting something new and shiny to go with them


----------



## Prognathous

smorgar said:


> My battery is degrading quite fast now days. In 3.5mm mode with  1x power i get 4-5h playback over aptx-hd. I have had it since the indie gogo campain and use it 2-4h daily so im not dissapointed in this, its normal battery degradation.
> 
> So im looking to replace my battery but im not certain what battery to pick, is there a fitting one with more mAh? Has anyone repleaced the battery? What battery did you get?
> 
> ...


Did you manage to find a replacement battery? I also can't find the SL572035 anywhere and would like to try to replace the battery in my ES100 (which suffers spontaneous death syndrome).

Thanks!


----------



## smorgar

No i gave up on that project and got the Qudelix 5K instead


----------



## AJCxZ0

At this stage it seems fairly obvious that the anticipated improvements to the ES100 (e.g. PEQ) and fixes to the bugs left Radsone in the form of the folks who started Qudelix. With the $109 5K, $70 FiiO BTR3K (which supports LDHC) and $115 BTR5 (including a spec comparison to the ES100) and maybe other units, the ES100 is in an odd position of being an awesome but imperfect product which is stuck in time with a fading battery life which you can still buy for less than most the competition ($80 on Drop) feature-for-feature.


----------



## Mouseman

AJZ0 said:


> At this stage it seems fairly obvious that the anticipated improvements to the ES100 (e.g. PEQ) and fixes to the bugs left Radsone in the form of the folks who started Qudelix. With the $109 5K, $70 FiiO BTR3K (which supports LDHC) and $115 BTR5 (including a spec comparison to the ES100) and maybe other units, the ES100 is in an odd position of being an awesome but imperfect product which is stuck in time with a fading battery life which you can still buy for less than most the competition ($80 on Drop) feature-for-feature.


It's too bad, but I'd agree with you 100%. Radsone seems pretty dead in the water for a few years now. The ear buds were a miss for me, and that and the amp are the last innovations. On the other hand, Q is constantly improving and taking feedback.


----------



## totalturquoise

Has anyone gotten USB input to work in 44.1 kHz mode on Android?

I've tried UAPP, Onkyo HF Player, and Neutron, using each app's "USB direct output / bit perfect / etc" mode. UAPP refuses to play anything at 44.1 when bit perfect mode is on, saying that it is not supported by the DAC. Onkyo HF Player shows when connecting to the ES100 over USB that it supports 44.1 kHz and 48 kHz, but when playing anything at 44.1 kHz nothing happens. Ditto for Neutron; no sound is coming from the ES100 when the app plays anything at 44.1 kHz.

I made sure my ES100's USB mode was set to 44.1/48 kHz mode rather than 48 kHz only mode.


----------



## PopZeus

How long have you had your ES100 before it started acting weird or falling apart? I’ve had mine for about 1.5 years and I think it might be time to replace it,


----------



## redrol

Why not replace the battery in the es100?!  Seems simple.


----------



## Lurk650

PopZeus said:


> How long have you had your ES100 before it started acting weird or falling apart? I’ve had mine for about 1.5 years and I think it might be time to replace it,


I'd go with the Qudelix 5K at this point


----------



## MisterMudd

PopZeus said:


> How long have you had your ES100 before it started acting weird or falling apart? I’ve had mine for about 1.5 years and I think it might be time to replace it,


Three years next month without a problem one. Still want a Qudelix though.


----------



## Mouseman

MisterMudd said:


> Three years next month without a problem one. Still want a Qudelix though.


Go for it...you won't regret it!


----------



## courierdriver

Mouseman said:


> Go for it...you won't regret it!


Totally agree! At the same time though, I still love my ES100. Yeah, battery life is getting worse, but there's still something about the sound of those dual AK4452 dac chips in the ES100 that seems to work better with some iems. While I do think that the Qudelix is a better device all around (better bluetooth range, more versatile EQ options, etc.), the ES100 is still a sweet little device. It would be cool if the battery was more easily replaceable, if for nothing else than saving a device using AK dac chips. So sad that the AK factory burned down a few months ago. The AK dac chips are highly regarded and have been used for many years in some of the best dacs/dac/amps and DAP's. It's too bad that so many companies have done away with easily replaceable batteries.


----------



## plakat

I own two ES100, one 1. gen Thats going for about 2 years, one 2. gen that is about 1 year old but was mostly unused until 3 months ago. The 1. gen looks a bit battered, the clip needs regular maintenance (the axis shifts about), the box itself squeaks, the buttons became a bit over-sensitive but it still works just fine.

I also bought a Qudelix, which looks nicer, doesn't squeak and overall works fine. Somehow I still like the ES100 better, its simpler to use (OK, both have too many settings available, but those of the Qudelix are even more complicated). Of course the firmware update is much simpler on the Qudelix (done through the app), but the last firmware update on the ES100 was ages ago anyway


----------



## Moulderine

Echoing recent comments, the ES100 was an excellent device. 
But Radstone product roadmap is pretty ridiculous. Its 2021 and still no v3 / new update including some of the critical software and hardware asks.


----------



## rkw

Moulderine said:


> Echoing recent comments, the ES100 was an excellent device.
> But Radstone product roadmap is pretty ridiculous. Its 2021 and still no v3 / new update including some of the critical software and hardware asks.


ES100 is at a dead end because the engineers left to start Qudelix. Even v2 was only an update to exterior plastics.


----------



## BenF

rkw said:


> ES100 is at a dead end because the engineers left to start Qudelix. Even v2 was only an update to exterior plastics.


It may be a dead end, but I still prefer its sound to Qudelix.
Too bad it has horrible buttons, even in v2.


----------



## MisterMudd

BenF said:


> It may be a dead end, but I still prefer its sound to Qudelix.
> Too bad it has horrible buttons, even in v2.


I like my ES100 enough for 2+ years now that I feel no need to acquire the Qudelix. Maybe when the ES100 finally takes its last breath.


----------



## Moulderine

rkw said:


> ES100 is at a dead end because the engineers left to start Qudelix. Even v2 was only an update to exterior plastics.


Didnt realise, thanks for that info i finally bought today. 

I was holding out because for me the app, sound and features of ES100 was superb. I could have settled if they had made just the modern hardware revisions. But not buying a replacement version with current hardware specs and my ES completely crapped out for good this week.


----------



## BenF

Moulderine said:


> Didnt realise, thanks for that info i finally bought today.
> 
> I was holding out because for me the app, sound and features of ES100 was superb. I could have settled if they had made just the modern hardware revisions. But not buying a replacement version with current hardware specs and my ES completely crapped out for good this week.


5K is very feature-rich, but I don't like its sound as much as ES100.
FIIO BTR3K sounds very close to ES100 (if not better), and is far more reliable (I had two ES100 die on me).
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000849710696.html
You can get it for 66$ using a 4$ coupon in the first post of the Takstar Pro 82 thread.


----------



## courierdriver

BenF said:


> It may be a dead end, but I still prefer its sound to Qudelix.
> Too bad it has horrible buttons, even in v2.


I agree with you about the sound compared to Qudelix to a certain extent. For me, it depends on the earphones I'm connecting to it. I'm listening to it right now after my Qudelix's battery got low; so I'm recharging it now. Swapped in the ES100 and I'm noticing a fuller bass, smoother mids and highs; using my KZ ZAX ( which I was using with the Qudelix prior to its battery getting low ). There's definitely something special about those dual AK dac chips used in the ES100. My humble advice is that if someone owns multiple iems, that they get both the ES100 and the Qudelix and compare both dac/amps with all the earphones in their collections. After 3 years of owning the ES100, I can still wholeheartedly rec it for its SQ. Yeah, I totally admit that I prefer the easier firmware updates on the Qudelix app (sad that Radsone hasn't done so...honestly, it's the only major flaw for me with the ES100). But with some iems, the ES100 definitely works better, imho


----------



## eldarko

I recently purchased an ES100 to replace my Fiio BTR1.  The main goals were portability and range since I use it in the gym with Final Audio E2000's.  Sound quality was less critical.  I was, however, curious if it could stand up to a wired DAC/Amp setup since that is often cumbersome.  I'm not an experienced audiophile so don't take this as an expert comparison.  I just wanted to see if I could tell a difference.

For the comparison I used a Chord Mojo.  I know this isn't a fair comparison but I wanted a good reference.  On the EarStudio jitter correction, DCT, EQ, and cross-feed settings were turned off.  I also forced LDAC.  JH13V2's (FreqPhase at 3/5th's) and a FLAC audio source were used in both cases.  I was shocked to find a very noticeable difference in sound.  The Chord Mojo was significantly more detailed, brighter, and more neutral with better separation.  On the ES100 the bass was way more prominent and more bloated.  The mid's were repressed and in general detail was lost or washed out.  I'm sure a large part of the difference could be attributed to the fact that, even with LDAC, audio is still being compressed.  If I'm sitting down for extended periods I would grab the Chord Mojo every time.  

Now the sound from the ES100 is still very good and portability can't be matched.  It's perfect for the gym or when moving about.  The range was marginally better than the BTR1 but sound is a big improvement.


----------



## illumidata

@eldarko Have you tried the DAC filters? The short delay ones will clean things up a little (just don't expect miracles)! 
Thanks for the comparison with Mojo, very useful data point for me. Despite its shortcomings I probably use the es100 as much as all my other sources combined, just for the incredibly unobtrusive profile, and the bass boost is very useful for balancing some of my shoutier sets.


----------



## eldarko

Looks like I had Sharp Delay checked NOT Short Delay / Sharp Roll Off.  I'll see if that makes a difference.  

Don't get me wrong I really enjoy the ES100 and it's perfect for the intended purpose.  The Mojo is highly regarded for SQ and just seemed like an interesting reference.  There was probably a small part of me trying to justify the money invested in the Mojo.  A blind test would've eliminated any bias but I was convinced after flipping them multiple times.


----------



## stuck limo (Sep 4, 2021)

Has anyone had problems with charging this? I have a V2 and I've had nothing but issues recently with it charging. It will sit on the charger and not charge. It will be stuck at 30 percent. If it goes past that it may go to 50 percent but it has trouble going beyond that, and it may even DROP below that while still on the charger according to the app. The Charger Mode is on NORMAL and the Power Mode is on NORMAL. I don't understand why it doesn't charge. Also when it is disconnected from the phone, it seems to be not charging as well.

I have it on the USB charger in the car too, and it doesn't seem to charge at all in the car. 

I did a reset on the unit, it seemed to charge until 99%, then stopped, and then it had problems charging again once it got back down to about 30 percent.


----------



## MisterMudd

Been listening to my HiFiMan Deva via balanced from the ES100 and it’s blowing my mind it’s so good. And so portable that I don’t want to plug back in to the desktop rig. Coming up on 3 years with the ES100 and not a single problem. Still original firmware. Happy tunes.


----------



## illumidata

stuck limo said:


> Has anyone had problems with charging this? I have a V2 and I've had nothing but issues recently with it charging. It will sit on the charger and not charge. It will be stuck at 30 percent. If it goes past that it may go to 50 percent but it has trouble going beyond that, and it may even DROP below that while still on the charger according to the app. The Charger Mode is on NORMAL and the Power Mode is on NORMAL. I don't understand why it doesn't charge. Also when it is disconnected from the phone, it seems to be not charging as well.
> 
> I have it on the USB charger in the car too, and it doesn't seem to charge at all in the car.
> 
> I did a reset on the unit, it seemed to charge until 99%, then stopped, and then it had problems charging again once it got back down to about 30 percent.


You could try draining the battery to zero and see if that wakes it up, mine has always been a bit twitchy when it comes to displaying how much power it has left (it says it has less than it actually has, but touch wood it doesn't have the issue of not charging at all). Before I drained it the power indicator would drop from 100% to about 80% as soon as I started it up from full charge (I have it set to shut down when disconnected from the power source), now it drops to about 88% on start-up.


----------



## AJCxZ0

MisterMudd said:


> And so portable that I don’t want to plug back in to the desktop rig.


For folks who want to plug in at the desk, remember that the ES100 is also a tiny <$90 balanced USB AK4375a DAC/amp.


----------



## TK33

AJZ0 said:


> For folks who want to plug in at the desk, remember that the ES100 is also a tiny <$90 balanced USB AK4375a DAC/amp.


It is limited to 16/48khz in USB mode though if I recall correctly so I would not purchase it to use primarily as a USB desktop DAC/amp.


----------



## AJCxZ0

TK33 said:


> I would not purchase it to use primarily as a USB desktop DAC/amp.


I concur. If you want a small metallic coloured sophisticated balanced (and now also unbalanced) USB 24 bit 192 kHz DAC which doesn't need a (separate) amp with an app to manage it, then the E1DA PowerDAC V2.1 is an excellent choice. It's $80.99 on Linsoul and $73.99 on AliExpress. I love my PowerDAC V2 ($59.00 when in stock at Linsoul) and have it mounted in my headphone stand.


----------



## jsmiller58

Sorry if I am asking some obvious questions….  Basic goal is to use an ES100 in an automobile to provide Bluetooth capability in a a car that does not support Bluetooth.

My son wants to use an ES100 in his car so he can easily connect his phone to the car stereo via Bluetooth (his car is old and does not natively support Bluetooth).  Ideally he would have the ES100 permanently hidden away in his center console, with a power cord always connected.  He would like to know if it is possible to configure the ES100 to automatically turn on when power is applied when the car is turned on, and to automatically turn off when power is shut off when the car is turned off.

He is hearing a lot of noise when he applies power from the car to the ES100, so he was wonderIng if others have encountered this and if so are there any power filtering solutions that can be used in a car.

Thank you!!


----------



## redrol

Yes!, It does that.


----------



## jsmiller58

redrol said:


> Yes!, It does that.


Thanks!  Is this an option in the ES100 app?  Do you off hand know where it is located in the app?


----------



## TK33

jsmiller58 said:


> Thanks!  Is this an option in the ES100 app?  Do you off hand know where it is located in the app?


Been a while since I used mine but there is a "car mode".  You need to click the battery meter in the app to bring up the menu (see circled part in screenshot).  The option says "Auto power off when charger disconnected" and mentions the use case where you are using the aux input in your car.  Hope this helps.


----------



## rkw

jsmiller58 said:


> He is hearing a lot of noise when he applies power from the car to the ES100, so he was wonderIng if others have encountered this and if so are there any power filtering solutions that can be used in a car.


Ground loop issues are common when connecting a device to the car's 12V power and the aux input at the same time. A ground loop isolator may help: https://www.amazon.com/s?k=ground+loop+isolator+car+audio


----------



## jsmiller58

rkw said:


> Ground loop issues are common when connecting a device to the car's 12V power and the aux input at the same time. A ground loop isolator may help: https://www.amazon.com/s?k=ground+loop+isolator+car+audio


Thanks for the link.  I am surprised that the solution would be on the audio output side - I would imagine the solution would be to filter out the noise on the power supply side…. Am I missing something?


----------



## rkw

jsmiller58 said:


> I am surprised that the solution would be on the audio output side - I would imagine the solution would be to filter out the noise on the power supply side…. Am I missing something?


The issue is the connection between the ES100 and the headunit. The two ends of the audio cable will have not have the same ground value when the ES100 is also connected to 12V power. These explanations may help:
http://www.bcae1.com/glisoltr.htm
https://www.ti.com/lit/an/sloa143/sloa143.pdf


----------



## vermilions

waynes world said:


> Yes I did. The first few connectors I tried didn't register anything on the ES100 when I plugged them in. I found one with a longer connector and that is the one that works "if I hold it in firmly at a certain angle". I am going to find some others to try as well though. Thanks.


Sorry for bringing up a old reply, @waynes world . Did you find a fix? I'm having the exact issue. Tried cleaning the port but it was clean...  Thanks a mill in advance.


----------



## waynes world

vermilions said:


> Sorry for bringing up a old reply, @waynes world . Did you find a fix? I'm having the exact issue. Tried cleaning the port but it was clean...  Thanks a mill in advance.



Wow, I had to go back and read through the related posts to remember what the issue with it was lol!

My fix at the time was to give up, and to get the BTR3K. And then approx four months ago, to get another ES100 when it was on sale. So far my latest ES100 has continued working fine (as has the BTR3K), and I just use them interchangeably.

But your post prompted me to dig into my drawer and take out the two broken ES100's that were still there for some reason. I plugged one of them into USB charger and it connected to my phone (Samsung S8). After 5 minutes, I unplugged the USB from it. The ES100 then went through a few disconnection/connection cycles with my phone, so I didn't have much hope for it. But it reconnected and I've been listening to it for about 20 minutes without it disconnecting. Huh! I don't really know what to make of that, but I'm going to see how long it keeps working for.


----------



## jsmiller58 (Nov 22, 2021)

Thank you everyone for all the help on my earlier questions.  My son is very happy with the ES100 solution for his car!


----------



## vermilions

waynes world said:


> Wow, I had to go back and read through the related posts to remember what the issue with it was lol!
> 
> My fix at the time was to give up, and to get the BTR3K. And then approx four months ago, to get another ES100 when it was on sale. So far my latest ES100 has continued working fine (as has the BTR3K), and I just use them interchangeably.
> 
> But your post prompted me to dig into my drawer and take out the two broken ES100's that were still there for some reason. I plugged one of them into USB charger and it connected to my phone (Samsung S8). After 5 minutes, I unplugged the USB from it. The ES100 then went through a few disconnection/connection cycles with my phone, so I didn't have much hope for it. But it reconnected and I've been listening to it for about 20 minutes without it disconnecting. Huh! I don't really know what to make of that, but I'm going to see how long it keeps working for.



Thanks so much for checking your retired ES100s just for me... much appreciated. I guess I have to find an alternative (5K looks great) or get another ES100 in the end. Mine is working really well with no bluetooth connection trouble; only charging port troubles. I can still charge it but have to hold it in position with my hands or some makeshift situation with rubber bands and ties to get the right angle - but even then, the connection is intermittent. It's lasted long enough to be honest... I got it maybe around late 2017 when they shipped it out from Kickstarter. I wonder if there's anyone who did a teardown of the ES100... I could solder a new micro USB port!


----------



## BenF

vermilions said:


> Thanks so much for checking your retired ES100s just for me... much appreciated. I guess I have to find an alternative (5K looks great) or get another ES100 in the end. Mine is working really well with no bluetooth connection trouble; only charging port troubles. I can still charge it but have to hold it in position with my hands or some makeshift situation with rubber bands and ties to get the right angle - but even then, the connection is intermittent. It's lasted long enough to be honest... I got it maybe around late 2017 when they shipped it out from Kickstarter. I wonder if there's anyone who did a teardown of the ES100... I could solder a new micro USB port!


Why do you choose to suffer? Buy FIIO BTR3K - it has the best SQ out of ES100/5K/BTR3/BTR3K/BTR5 group (I own all of them).
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001650813581.html
It's down to 63$ during BF, and you can save another 7$ using the coupon "*admitadBF7*" - 56$ only with free shipping!


----------



## waynes world

BenF said:


> Why do you choose to suffer? Buy FIIO BTR3K - it has the best SQ out of ES100/5K/BTR3/BTR3K/BTR5 group (I own all of them).
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001650813581.html
> It's down to 63$ during BF, and you can save another 7$ using the coupon "*admitadBF7*" - 56$ only with free shipping!



I really like the BTR3K as well. It would be hard for my ears to pick a favorite SQ between the BTR3K and the ES100. But I don't have the others you mentioned, and I am surprised that you think the BTR3K outdoes the BTR5 and 5K! That said, I'm happy to believe you and save some $$$


----------



## Lurk650

Haven't used this in a long time since I had bought they Q5K. Sold that and now I have a Pixel 6 Pro so going back to the ES100. Having an issue where it says incorrect Pin or Passcode when trying to connect from BT menu. All my other devices work over BT. 

Anybody else encounter this? It's a brand new connection to this phone


----------



## rkw

Lurk650 said:


> Haven't used this in a long time since I had bought they Q5K. Sold that and now I have a Pixel 6 Pro so going back to the ES100. Having an issue where it says incorrect Pin or Passcode when trying to connect from BT menu. All my other devices work over BT.
> 
> Anybody else encounter this? It's a brand new connection to this phone


Have you tried a factory reset?


----------



## Lurk650 (Nov 27, 2021)

rkw said:


> Have you tried a factory reset?


Not yet as I want to make it a last resort since updating FW on this thing is such a PITA

EDIT: Instantly worked today. Not sure what was up. Don't think I restarted my phone at all. Oh well, happy now.


----------



## vermilions

BenF said:


> Why do you choose to suffer? Buy FIIO BTR3K - it has the best SQ out of ES100/5K/BTR3/BTR3K/BTR5 group (I own all of them).
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001650813581.html
> It's down to 63$ during BF, and you can save another 7$ using the coupon "*admitadBF7*" - 56$ only with free shipping!


Haha I like tinkering, so the suffering is self-sought. 😂 I'm also a bit surprised, like @waynes world, that you think the BTR3K is better than the other mentioned, it's good though! It means that they're all quite comparable. And thanks so much for the coupon! I'll definitely have a look... But I'm still charmed by the Q5K's design and app. I'm actually looking at some larger DAC/AMP options now because I want something to drive my HD6XX a bit better than what I have at the moment...


----------



## davehutch

vermilions said:


> Haha I like tinkering, so the suffering is self-sought. 😂 I'm also a bit surprised, like @waynes world, that you think the BTR3K is better than the other mentioned, it's good though! It means that they're all quite comparable. And thanks so much for the coupon! I'll definitely have a look... But I'm still charmed by the Q5K's design and app. I'm actually looking at some larger DAC/AMP options now because I want something to drive my HD6XX a bit better than what I have at the moment...


Regarding driving your HD6XX, have you looked at the E1DA PowerDac? Cheap, full EQ if you want it and drives the HD6XX like a champ


----------



## BenF (Nov 29, 2021)

waynes world said:


> I really like the BTR3K as well. It would be hard for my ears to pick a favorite SQ between the BTR3K and the ES100. But I don't have the others you mentioned, and I am surprised that you think the BTR3K outdoes the BTR5 and 5K! That said, I'm happy to believe you and save some $$$





vermilions said:


> Haha I like tinkering, so the suffering is self-sought. 😂 I'm also a bit surprised, like @waynes world, that you think the BTR3K is better than the other mentioned, it's good though! It means that they're all quite comparable. And thanks so much for the coupon! I'll definitely have a look... But I'm still charmed by the Q5K's design and app. I'm actually looking at some larger DAC/AMP options now because I want something to drive my HD6XX a bit better than what I have at the moment...



Not only BTR3K beats BTR5 on SQ, it beats the $400 Q5S TC as well - in fact, by a much larger margin.
FIIO has stumbled into a wonderful sound in BTR3K, but they can't reproduce this sound in more expensive devices...

I thought I liked Q5K's design too - before I bought. Hate it now  

As for HD6XX, Drop has a suggestion:


----------



## vermilions

davehutch said:


> Regarding driving your HD6XX, have you looked at the E1DA PowerDac? Cheap, full EQ if you want it and drives the HD6XX like a champ


Just looked briefly at it... Seems like a really cool piece of tech! Definitely adding it to my shortlist! Thanks for the recommendation! 


BenF said:


> Not only BTR3K beats BTR5 on SQ, it beats the $400 Q5S TC as well - in fact, by a much larger margin.
> FIIO has stumbled into a wonderful sound in BTR3K, but they can't reproduce this sound in more expensive devices...
> 
> I'm thought I liked Q5K's design too - before I bought. Hate it now
> ...


I must check out the BTR3K in detail again as I kinda just went past it and looked at the 2021 version of the BTR5... Thanks again for your heads up! Sorry you hate the 5K after getting it. Is it the lack of indication on the buttons you're annoyed with? (it's the main complaint I read) And yeah the O2 amp... It's a bit big for me, although I do wish one day I'd get a Schiit stack!, I'm looking for more dongle type or portable footprints like the XDUOO XD05 bal.


----------



## BenF (Nov 30, 2021)

vermilions said:


> I must check out the BTR3K in detail again as I kinda just went past it and looked at the 2021 version of the BTR5... Thanks again for your heads up! Sorry you hate the 5K after getting it. Is it the lack of indication on the buttons you're annoyed with? (it's the main complaint I read)...


It's definitely the buttons, absolutely hate the physical interface of 5K.


----------



## Alejo1707

Hey guys, I recently got my ES100 MKII and run into an issue. When usint the 3.5mm output everything works fine, but when using the 2.5mm one I have something like white noise coming out of the left side, and only the left. I have tested 2 pair of headphones with the same result. I will test the cable when I get home, but I was wondering if somebody else have run into such issue.


----------



## MisterMudd

Alejo1707 said:


> Hey guys, I recently got my ES100 MKII and run into an issue. When usint the 3.5mm output everything works fine, but when using the 2.5mm one I have something like white noise coming out of the left side, and only the left. I have tested 2 pair of headphones with the same result. I will test the cable when I get home, but I was wondering if somebody else have run into such issue.


Make sure you have pushed the plug in securely. You would be surprised how many balanced jacks require an extra effort to seat the plug properly.


----------



## Alejo1707

MisterMudd said:


> Make sure you have pushed the plug in securely. You would be surprised how many balanced jacks require an extra effort to seat the plug properly.


Thanks for the reply! But after testing another cable and really pushing the connector in (there was no more room there), I still had that white noise issue. I have requested a refund from Amazon considering it does not charge up to 100 either, the batter remains at 80% forever, so I do believe I got a defective unit. This one was a renewed one, so I guess luck was not on my side.

The single-ended port works fine, but if you have any more insights on how I might be able to fix the unit I will welcome them gladly. I don't like to add to the already big electronic waste pile even more


----------



## rkw

Alejo1707 said:


> it does not charge up to 100 either, the batter remains at 80% forever, so I do believe I got a defective unit. This one was a renewed one


It was probably set up that way by the previous owner. There is a setting in the app to charge only up to 80%, to preserve battery life.


----------



## Alejo1707

rkw said:


> It was probably set up that way by the previous owner. There is a setting in the app to charge only up to 80%, to preserve battery life.


You are absolutely right, at least the batter is not completely lost, but I still have that white nose issue on balanced. Another interesting thing I found, is that when I switch the "Audio output" mode for my 3.5mm output to "Normal Mode" I get white noise again, this time on both sides! This is starting to look more and more like a HW issue.


----------



## Ynot1 (Dec 3, 2021)

I heard as poor solder joints get old, there could be cracks formed and compromise in electrical conductivity could occur. Bad grounding in electrical circuit are known to cause irregular behaviors like noise. Some one could reflow the solder joints by the usb port and headphone jacks. But I am only speculating. Do realize there is risk involved.

I might add in this economy driven by perfection and efficiency, they may have cheapened out on the amount of solder used, because lead prices went up for instance.


----------



## jsmiller58

Ynot1 said:


> I heard as poor solder joints get old, there could be cracks formed and compromise in electrical conductivity could occur. Bad grounding in electrical circuit are known to cause irregular behaviors like noise. Some one could reflow the solder joints by the usb port and headphone jacks. But I am only speculating. Do realize there is risk involved.
> 
> I might add in this economy driven by perfection and efficiency, they may have cheapened out on the amount of solder used, because lead prices went up for instance.


Lead solder?  I would be surprised if these devices weren’t RoHS compliant as most developed economies are banning lead based solder.


----------



## Alejo1707

Ynot1 said:


> I heard as poor solder joints get old, there could be cracks formed and compromise in electrical conductivity could occur. Bad grounding in electrical circuit are known to cause irregular behaviors like noise. Some one could reflow the solder joints by the usb port and headphone jacks. But I am only speculating. Do realize there is risk involved.
> 
> I might add in this economy driven by perfection and efficiency, they may have cheapened out on the amount of solder used, because lead prices went up for instance.


Hmmmm I was thinking on popping it open, but I have not been able to find a guide to do it. Have any of you guys been able to do it and put it back together afterwards?


----------



## AU4U

Alejo1707 said:


> Hmmmm I was thinking on popping it open, but I have not been able to find a guide to do it. Have any of you guys been able to do it and put it back together afterwards?


Comes right apart, pops back together. You can upgrade your li-ion pouch to a larger capacity when you have it open.


----------



## MisterMudd

Just a holiday shout out to Earstudio. Three years and four months from August 2018, and my ES100 is still kickin the tunes. Was a groundbreaking device which still provides an awesome experience to this day. Thanks for all the good times!


----------



## dharmasteve

MisterMudd said:


> Just a holiday shout out to Earstudio. Three years and four months from August 2018, and my ES100 is still kickin the tunes. Was a groundbreaking device which still provides an awesome experience to this day. Thanks for all the good times!




100% agree.


----------



## waynes world

MisterMudd said:


> Just a holiday shout out to Earstudio. Three years and four months from August 2018, and my ES100 is still kickin the tunes. Was a groundbreaking device which still provides an awesome experience to this day. Thanks for all the good times!



Agreed! Only difference for me is that my first two stopped working. But that third one is still making me very happy!


----------



## xSDMx

Dug out my ES100 recently and it's still working a treat. Has anyone recently done a battery swap that can share details and part sku? Also wondering if anyone has ever tried modding in a usbc port.


----------



## BenF

waynes world said:


> Agreed! Only difference for me is that my first two stopped working. But that third one is still making me very happy!


I also had two ES100 die on me, the third one still works - but I don't use it due to poor ergonomics.


----------



## AJCxZ0

My first and only ES100 is still going strong, though it serves fairly light duties.

The HEADPHONE Show recently posted a video, iFi Go Blu vs Fiio BTR5 vs Qudelix 5K vs Radsone ES100 - One of these blew my mind. Spoiler: the one was what could have been the ES200.


----------



## chinmie

AJZ0 said:


> My first and only ES100 is still going strong, though it serves fairly light duties.
> 
> The HEADPHONE Show recently posted a video, iFi Go Blu vs Fiio BTR5 vs Qudelix 5K vs Radsone ES100 - One of these blew my mind. Spoiler: the one was what could have been the ES200.


the Qudelix is indeed a solid and good sounding product.. the only problem that i have with it is that weird button positioning...i wish they offset the position a little bit so it's easier to tell which one is which just by touch. 

other problem is that my indiegogo era ES100 is still alive and kicking, so i don't have a reason yet to replace it


----------



## GloriousGenMacArthur

My MKII is kicking very well as my wireless and desktop dac from my work computers. As much as the upgrade bug is bothering me to spend some money, I can't justify replacing this little champ just yet.


----------



## bjaardker

Just got one of these for xmas and was looking to update it. I was wondering if anyone knew where to get the instructions to get into DFU mode for the firmware upgrade and also where to download the latest firmware. Both of the links for these are broken on the Earsound website.


----------



## MisterMudd

bjaardker said:


> Just got one of these for xmas and was looking to update it. I was wondering if anyone knew where to get the instructions to get into DFU mode for the firmware upgrade and also where to download the latest firmware. Both of the links for these are broken on the Earsound website.


Maybe email customer support and ask for the firmware update file. Might be worth a try. Good luck.


----------



## AJCxZ0 (Dec 25, 2021)

chinmie said:


> my indiegogo era ES100 is still alive and kicking, so i don't have a reason yet to replace it


Parametric EQ with AutoEQ results pre-loaded.


----------



## AJCxZ0

chinmie said:


> my indiegogo era ES100 is still alive and kicking, so i don't have a reason yet to replace it


Parametric EQ with AutoEQ results pre-loaded.


----------



## AJCxZ0

MisterMudd said:


> Maybe email customer support and ask for the firmware update file.


Or better: to fix the link in the FIRMWARE UPDATE section of the product page to a working download for the almost two year old `Version 2.0.2 (Jan. 2, 2019)`.


----------



## DrummerFi

HNY everyone

Good to see a dedicated es100 thread, lots of useful info, thanks.

I got an es100 to enjoy a new set of iems, I'm desperate to get the radstone earstudio app to work on my S21 ultra android 12. I paired the es100 first ok, I'm downloading the app from the play store, it opens to the logo screen then just shuts down straight away.

In the app reviews I can see users having trouble with the same thing from 6 months ago, the last app update was jan 2019.

I'm surprised no one has really mentioned it here (as far as i can find), has anyone experienced this on an Android phone and found a work around?

I've tried uninstall, reinstall, reboot a few times.


----------



## BenF

DrummerFi said:


> HNY everyone
> 
> Good to see a dedicated es100 thread, lots of useful info, thanks.
> 
> ...


Does the app shutdown both when ES100 is connected and disconnected? 
If so, looks like the app is not compatible with your smartphone - it probably doesn't support Android 12.
If it only crashes when ES100 is connected, your ES100 might be the culprit.


----------



## DrummerFi

BenF said:


> Does the app shutdown both when ES100 is connected and disconnected?
> If so, looks like the app is not compatible with your smartphone - it probably doesn't support Android 12.
> If it only crashes when ES100 is connected, your ES100 might be the culprit.


Hey BenF thanks for your help, I did think that and tried opening it with our without being connected, but I get the same app closing response. 

Can the app open without anything being connected ok?

I'll dig out an old phone and check if it works on earlier Android version, that could it then.


----------



## BenF

DrummerFi said:


> Hey BenF thanks for your help, I did think that and tried opening it with our without being connected, but I get the same app closing response.
> 
> Can the app open without anything being connected ok?
> 
> I'll dig out an old phone and check if it works on earlier Android version, that could it then.


Yes, the app should open fine without ES100 connected - it does so on my phone (Android 11).


----------



## DrummerFi

BenF said:


> Yes, the app should open fine without ES100 connected - it does so on my phone (Android 11).


If I can connect the es100 to a phone the app works on and adapt the settings, eq etc. I wonder if the es100 will retain the settings when connecting to a different phone without the app or not. Well, I'll try it out anyway.


----------



## BenF

DrummerFi said:


> If I can connect the es100 to a phone the app works on and adapt the settings, eq etc. I wonder if the es100 will retain the settings when connecting to a different phone without the app or not. Well, I'll try it out anyway.


It should retain the settings.


----------



## xSDMx

FWIW the EarStudio v1.9.0 apk works just fine on my Pixel 6 Pro running Android 12.


----------



## DrummerFi

xSDMx said:


> FWIW the EarStudio v1.9.0 apk works just fine on my Pixel 6 Pro running Android 12.


Thanks for letting me know. Bizarrely not working on my old Android 10 either, might be a Samsung thing. Starts and shuts down. I'll try on my son's phone later.


----------



## DrummerFi

I got the es100 connected to the app at last woohoo! 

I noticed that the app would stay open with the Bluetooth off, as soon as I started Bluetooth it would close again after a short while.

So I started changing a few settings, when I changed output from disable to headphone amp it asked me to press the power button and now it's fine.. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## wildwood88

Would love to know anyone pair this with 7hz timeless? What's the eq setting you guys have? I feel like wide mode with classic default is just better than narrow


----------



## DrummerFi

wildwood88 said:


> Would love to know anyone pair this with 7hz timeless? What's the eq setting you guys have? I feel like wide mode with classic default is just better than narrow


I've just joined the forum having got the 7hz timeless and then the es100. 
I really got the earphones for studio monitors when I'm drumming as I was having to turn up my kz10's too loud to hear the track well enough to play along with but I've ended up attached to them most of the time now! 

I'm using LDAC connection and having got used to the Dolby Atmos from the phone, I haven't really felt the need to tinker with the eq much, apart for fun. I've left mine on wide now, your right I think there is a tiny difference. 
Short delay sharp roll off and x2 over sample.


----------



## wildwood88

Nice! What's the different of short delay sharp roll? Any improvement if set on that? I use 2.5mm balance 1x, output with Aptx codec along with foobar


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Jan 10, 2022)

Does the ES100 have "CAR Mode" and Line Out via 3.5?


----------



## davehutch

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Does the ES100 have "CAR Mode" and Line Out via 3.5?


yes it does. It says so on their website. I believe you just set the output to 0dB and Power Mode to 'Auto'


----------



## dh0licious (Jan 23, 2022)

rkw said:


> No, mic and remote on the headphone cable won't work (I just verified it). The 3.5mm jack on the ES100 is TRS and audio-out only. If a TRRS plug is inserted, the 4th mic connector will be on common/ground (i.e. unused). This is standard operation for consumer electronics.



I want to connect my ES100 to my Philips X2HR open-back headphones. So I bought a 3.5mm *TRS to TRRS* cable (this one https://www.amazon.sg/gp/product/B00L6C8T22/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1) but it doesn't work. i.e. no audio is transmitted when connected to the ES100 and the X2HR.

I tried to play audio from my DAC/AMP (Loxjie A30) using the same cable to connect the A30 headphone output to my X2HR and it doesn't work there either.

Have I got a defective cable? Or is the issue that I accidentally bought a TRS to TRRS cable? What am I doing wrong / what am I not understanding?

(Regular 3.5mm cables are working fine so the ES100 nor the headphones are the problem).


----------



## MisterMudd

dh0licious said:


> I want to connect my ES100 to my Philips X2HR open-back headphones. So I bought a 3.5mm *TRS to TRRS* cable (this one https://www.amazon.sg/gp/product/B00L6C8T22/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1) but it doesn't work. i.e. no audio is transmitted when connected to the ES100 and the X2HR.
> 
> I tried to play audio from my DAC/AMP (Loxjie A30) using the same cable to connect the A30 headphone output to my X2HR and it doesn't work there either.
> 
> ...


I believe you need TRS>TRS. The TRRS designates balanced signal, and the X2 is not a balanced headphone.


----------



## dh0licious

rkw said:


> No, mic and remote on the headphone cable won't work (I just verified it). The 3.5mm jack on the ES100 is TRS and audio-out only. If a TRRS plug is inserted, the 4th mic connector will be on common/ground (i.e. unused). This is standard operation for consumer electronics.





MisterMudd said:


> I believe you need TRS>TRS. The TRRS designates balanced signal, and the X2 is not a balanced headphone.


Would a TRRS>TRRS cable also work, or not? 

That's what I ordered next 😂


----------



## MisterMudd

dh0licious said:


> Would a TRRS>TRRS cable also work, or not?
> 
> That's what I ordered next 😂


No. TRRS CABLE will NOT work. It is ONLY for balanced headphones and the X2 is NOT balanced. You must only use a TRS cable. Others will not work.


----------



## dh0licious

MisterMudd said:


> No. TRRS CABLE will NOT work. It is ONLY for balanced headphones and the X2 is NOT balanced. You must only use a TRS cable. Others will not work.


So from what I've come to understand, if a 3.5mm cable is TRRS, the second R will be unused. This is because in TRRS 3.5mm, that extra R is usually for mic, not for balanced, since 3.5mm is never balanced anyway. Or am I wrong here?


----------



## rkw

dh0licious said:


> So from what I've come to understand, if a 3.5mm cable is TRRS, the second R will be unused. This is because in TRRS 3.5mm, that extra R is usually for mic, not for balanced, since 3.5mm is never balanced anyway. Or am I wrong here?


TRRS to TRRS may work if it's a straight-through connector cable. The TRRS to TRS patch cable you got is for a specific video application and may have internal cross connections.


----------



## dh0licious

rkw said:


> TRRS to TRRS may work if it's a straight-through connector cable. The TRRS to TRS patch cable you got is for a specific video application and may have internal cross connections.



Well the 3.5mm TRRS > TRRS cable arrived today and unfortunately it doesn't work. When connected to the ES100 and my X2HR, I get sound but very low quality, no bass at all. Perhaps that second 'R' isn't behaving as you said (i.e. common/ground/unused). Wonder what it is.

Either way I've got a 3.5mm TRS>TRS now (https://www.cathayphoto.com.sg/phot...-sc2-right-angle-3-5mm-trs-coiled-patch-cable) which is working fine.


----------



## plakat

dh0licious said:


> Well the 3.5mm TRRS > TRRS cable arrived today and unfortunately it doesn't work. When connected to the ES100 and my X2HR, I get sound but very low quality, no bass at all. Perhaps that second 'R' isn't behaving as you said (i.e. common/ground/unused). Wonder what it is.
> 
> Either way I've got a 3.5mm TRS>TRS now (https://www.cathayphoto.com.sg/phot...-sc2-right-angle-3-5mm-trs-coiled-patch-cable) which is working fine.


Problem with TRRS connectors in a TRS jack is that the spec is not that exact… sometimes they just don’t fit electrically. TRS cables is the way to go.


----------



## sgtbilko

Does anyone know if the ES100 is due for a makeover, e.g. Mk3?


----------



## plakat

sgtbilko said:


> Does anyone know if the ES100 is due for a makeover, e.g. Mk3?


Yes… EarStudio 

Honestly it doesn’t look likely at this point. As far as I remember the main designer of the ES100 left to create the Qudelix and EarStudio seem to struggle ever since. But this is only my impression which may well be wrong.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Must have forgotten to take the guy who designed the case for ES100 when leaving.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

What would be a clear upgrade from ES100 MKII? 
Have read through BTR5, UP5, X5 threads, seems like they all have all sort of issues, either HW or SW, so not sure if there is a clear winner.


----------



## plakat

Andrew_WOT said:


> What would be a clear upgrade from ES100 MKII?
> Have read through BTR5, UP5, X5 threads, seems like they all have all sort of issues, either HW or SW, so not sure if there is a clear winner.


I think the ES100 is still relevant, and I like it’s DAC. The Qudelix was overwhelming with its configuration and sounded too lean to me. The ifi GO Blu is quite nice yet more expensive. Some people talk about connection problems with the ifi, which I did not experience.


----------



## rlw6534

Andrew_WOT said:


> What would be a clear upgrade from ES100 MKII?
> Have read through BTR5, UP5, X5 threads, seems like they all have all sort of issues, either HW or SW, so not sure if there is a clear winner.



I use the Shanling UP5 with my AV setup, mainly due to aptX LL support.  Honestly, the Hiby R3 Pro DAP is a much more flexible option and only slightly larger.  It supports both BT TX and RX as well as Airplay and DLNA.  And it's a DAP with Tidal and Qobuz streaming built-in.


----------



## plakat

rlw6534 said:


> Honestly, the Hiby R3 Pro DAP is a much more flexible option and only slightly larger.  It supports both BT TX and RX as well as Airplay and DLNA.  And it's a DAP with Tidal and Qobuz streaming built-in.


That looks like an interesting option... I don't want to carry a DAP anymore, but such a versatile Bluetooth/wireless thing with the option to play music from local media does look nice. Quite a bit larger than the ES100 though.
I had my eyes on the Shanling M0 for some time, which can also be used as a Bluetooth receiver and play Files by itself, due to its small size. But in the end I'm mostly using AirPods 3 in the go nowadays... yes, they sound good, much better than the earlier generations. So the need for a small mobile Bluetooth receiver waned...


----------



## Andrew_WOT

rlw6534 said:


> I use the Shanling UP5 with my AV setup, mainly due to aptX LL support.  Honestly, the Hiby R3 Pro DAP is a much more flexible option and only slightly larger.  It supports both BT TX and RX as well as Airplay and DLNA.  And it's a DAP with Tidal and Qobuz streaming built-in.


Nice, thanks for your input. I have narrowed it to BTR5 and UP5. 
- BTR5 seems to be more stable with some track record but I've read that single ended output is pretty drab,  not sure if 2021 refresh addressed that or not (would like to know if anyone has any info on that), also seems like 2021 versions brick after using EQ. 
- UP5 on the other hand does not have that problem, both SE and balanced worked equally good, but plagued by QC issues, buggy FW and unstable USB connection.
- Took a quick look at Hiby R3 Pro DAP, seems like BT might not be it's strong suit though.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-...ef=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B081TD512M
- Read some rumors that new BTR is around the corner and Qudelix is planning some refresh (hopefully they replace that ugly enclosure with something less DIY looking)


----------



## rlw6534

Andrew_WOT said:


> Nice, thanks for your input. I have narrowed it to BTR5 and UP5.
> - BTR5 seems to be more stable with some track record but I've read that single ended output is pretty drab,  not sure if 2021 refresh addressed that or not (would like to know if anyone has any info on that), also seems like 2021 versions brick after using EQ.
> - UP5 on the other hand does not have that problem, both SE and balanced worked equally good, but plagued by QC issues, buggy FW and unstable USB connection.
> - Took a quick look at Hiby R3 Pro DAP, seems like BT might not be it's strong suit though.
> ...



I use my R3Pro more than the others, although I use Airplay whenever possible for better than BT range and quality.  Honestly none of them have the BT range of a decent smartphone.  And yes, somehow I ended up with ES100, Q5k, BTR5 (non 2021) and UP5.  They all work for me, but only the R3Pro and UP5 see regular use.  My AirPods Pro also get used quite a bit, mainly for convenience.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Oh man, just read through the whole UP5 thread, glad I didn't pull the trigger, so many issues.
Well, ES100 works like a swiss watch and sounds great, will wait until something truly better comes out.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Stumbled upon this very nice ES100 MKII vs BTR5 2021 comparison.


----------



## BenF

Andrew_WOT said:


> What would be a clear upgrade from ES100 MKII?
> Have read through BTR5, UP5, X5 threads, seems like they all have all sort of issues, either HW or SW, so not sure if there is a clear winner.


I have ES100, UP2, UP4, BTR3, BTR3K and BTR5.
BTR3K is the clear winner for me - has the most natural sound on its single end output, and has a much better BT connection than BTR5.


----------



## sgtbilko

BenF said:


> I have ES100, UP2, UP4, BTR3, BTR3K and BTR5.
> BTR3K is the clear winner for me - has the most natural sound on its single end output, and has a much better BT connection than BTR5.


I'd be very interested in your opinion on:
1) how you'd rate them best to worst
2) what you prefer in the BTR3K over the ES100

Also, does BTR3K only have 1 customizable EQ setting?


----------



## plakat

BenF said:


> I have ES100, UP2, UP4, BTR3, BTR3K and BTR5.
> BTR3K is the clear winner for me - has the most natural sound on its single end output, and has a much better BT connection than BTR5.


While I've spared myself of actually going through that comparison, I'd pick the BTR3K as an alternative to the ES100 as well. I've grown very fond of the AKM DACs from an old Fostex A8 (?) and the AK380, and the integrated DAC/Amp chips used in the ES100 seem to feature a similar sound signature. With the BTR3K being the only other Bluetooth receiver currently employing an AKM chip I'd consider trying that one out at some time. but reading how the BTR5 makes title jumping so complicated I'm a bit hesitant to give the BTR3K a go.

My first gen ES100 seems to start to feel its age (and daily usage for quite some time), now dropping connections sometimes. I still have a 2. gen ES100, and the ifi GO Blu, so there's no irgend need for another one.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Interesting recommendation on completely overlooked BTR3K, seems like nobody talks about it nowadays.
Some quick notes from Mr.ClieOS


ClieOS said:


> *BTR3K* comes as a slightly surprised replacement / upgraded model for BTR3. The original BTR3 is one of the very first 'Hires' Bluetooth adapter in the market that targeted audiophiles that lost their 3.5mm socket on their new smartphone. It had done a lot of things right but it was always over-shadowed by its main competition, the ES100. FiiO no doubt has taken note of the situation and designed the BTR3K to take on the challenge. First thing to note is that the BTR3K measured very well in RMAA (which FiiO gears usually do). With DAC set to High Performance mode, the result is excellent on both single-ended as well as balanced output. Output impedance are also very low on both, in the perfect sub-1-ohm range. Max power output on the balanced 2.5mm is comparable to, if not just slightly higher than ES100 2.5mm (1x voltage). Max power on 3.5mm is about half of 2.5mm, but it should be more than loud enough for your average headphone. Both BTR3K and ES100 use (*different) AKM DAC/amp codec chips in dual configuration, so overall sound signature is fairly similar. On 2.5mm output, the difference is subtle and hard to say which is better. On the 3.5mm however, BTR3K offers better sound with bigger image / soundstage and grander presentation. In short, ES100 will be able to go louder - but for the same volume, BTR3K sounds at least as good (on 2.5mm) if not better (on 3.5mm). The only real advantage that ES100 still hold are on the more sophisticated app and a working EQ on LDAC. If neither of those are important to you, BTR3K will be a better buy, consider that FiiO's app, while not as good as E100, is still head and shoulders above the rest. Given it is only about $10 more expensive than the already-excellent-in-value Hiby W3, the BTR3K now probably represents the best value and best sounding BT adapter in the sub-$100 price range.


----------



## BenF

sgtbilko said:


> I'd be very interested in your opinion on:
> 1) how you'd rate them best to worst
> 2) what you prefer in the BTR3K over the ES100
> 
> Also, does BTR3K only have 1 customizable EQ setting?


Forgot to mention that I have Q5K too  

1) BTR3K is best, UP4 and BTR5 worst (lack transparency, warm sounding), everything else is in the middle.
2) As I wrote in my original post, BTR3K has the most natural timbre on the single end output.

BTR3K has a 10-band EQ, controlled through the FIIO Control app - just like BTR5.

There is a 4$ coupon for BTR3K in the first post of the Pro 82 thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tak...iew-impressions-and-discussion-thread.849965/


----------



## sgtbilko

BenF said:


> Forgot to mention that I have Q5K too
> 
> 1) BTR3K is best, UP4 and BTR5 worst (lack transparency, warm sounding), everything else is in the middle.
> 2) As I wrote in my original post, BTR3K has the most natural timbre on the single end output.
> ...


Is it just the one custom eq on the BTR3K or can you have more than one?


----------



## BenF

sgtbilko said:


> Is it just the one custom eq on the BTR3K or can you have more than one?


One custom + a few presets.


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Jan 31, 2022)

EQ is not available in LDAC, just as BTR5. Gain is also the lowest among 3.
USB DAC is pretty weak too, only 16/48 like ES100.


----------



## rustyvinyl

My ES100 is dead...any other brands with cross-feed? please recommend.


----------



## jsmiller58

rlw6534 said:


> I use the Shanling UP5 with my AV setup, mainly due to aptX LL support.  Honestly, the Hiby R3 Pro DAP is a much more flexible option and only slightly larger.  It supports both BT TX and RX as well as Airplay and DLNA.  And it's a DAP with Tidal and Qobuz streaming built-in.


Does the R3 Pro support on-device Tidal music, or does it only support Tidal streaming?  Is there support for Amazon or YouTube music, again downloaded rather than streaming?

I ask specifically for my use case.  I almost exclusively listen to downloaded music, and I don’t have a ready library of my own music.  If I can only stream, I may as well use my 5K in conjunction with my phone.


----------



## Roving poet

I am a big fan of the ES100 and and mostly agree with your fine review. It has a smooth naturalness rare at this price point. Only slight disappointment is it doesn't have quite enough juice to properly drive my Sennheiser HD 599. An additional headphone amp is required to give proper weight to the. ES100 doesn't have a proper line out but it seems to work fine just setting it at a middling volume and plugging it into a headphone amp.


----------



## Gorktastick

rustyvinyl said:


> My ES100 is dead...any other brands with cross-feed? please recommend.


Yes!  The guy who designed the ES100 actually started his own company and makes a competing product, that has a better EQ and it has crossfeed.  It's called the Qudelix 5k.


----------



## rlw6534

jsmiller58 said:


> Does the R3 Pro support on-device Tidal music, or does it only support Tidal streaming?  Is there support for Amazon or YouTube music, again downloaded rather than streaming?
> 
> I ask specifically for my use case.  I almost exclusively listen to downloaded music, and I don’t have a ready library of my own music.  If I can only stream, I may as well use my 5K in conjunction with my phone.



Just streaming on Tidal and Qobuz.  No support for Amazon or Youtube Music, or any other streaming service.   I definitely like my R3 Pro, but it's not for everybody's use case.  You'll need a full android DAP for streaming service downloads, as that is only supported in the full official apps.


----------



## jsmiller58

rlw6534 said:


> Just streaming on Tidal and Qobuz.  No support for Amazon or Youtube Music, or any other streaming service.   I definitely like my R3 Pro, but it's not for everybody's use case.  You'll need a full android DAP for streaming service downloads, as that is only supported in the full official apps.


Got it, thanks!  Yeah, my full use case is that for downloaded music I listen on my R6 Pro, and for streaming I listen on the LG v30 with BT connection to my Qudelix 5K.  I personally wouldn’t spend the money to replace the 5K to have my phone stream to an R3 Pro since I already own the 5K.  Now, if I could download Tidal music to the R3 Pro to listen on the go without streaming, that tiny footprint would be a game changer!

The ES100 is a great little BT dongle, and while I have since replaced it with the BTR5 which in turn was then replaced with the 5K, the ES100 has found a great home in my son’s old car to provide a BT connection to AUX port - he loves it (and thanks to the folks on this thread who pointed us to how to fix the ground noise!).


----------



## rlw6534

jsmiller58 said:


> Got it, thanks!  Yeah, my full use case is that for downloaded music I listen on my R6 Pro, and for streaming I listen on the LG v30 with BT connection to my Qudelix 5K.  I personally wouldn’t spend the money to replace the 5K to have my phone stream to an R3 Pro since I already own the 5K.  Now, if I could download Tidal music to the R3 Pro to listen on the go without streaming, that tiny footprint would be a game changer!
> 
> The ES100 is a great little BT dongle, and while I have since replaced it with the BTR5 which in turn was then replaced with the 5K, the ES100 has found a great home in my son’s old car to provide a BT connection to AUX port - he loves it (and thanks to the folks on this thread who pointed us to how to fix the ground noise!).



Yeah, understood.   I stream from both Tidal and Qobuz around the house over wifi and the R3 Pro is really handy for that (and the battery lasts much longer than my other DAPs and BT receivers).   I also sometimes use Spotify and Apple Music (family plan for the the wife and kids) which is easily done with Airplay, although I have to control with my phone/tablet/Mac.  I have a local library on the SD card for the occasions where I don't have wifi or hotspot, which is very rare for me these days (recently retired)...  I have other android DAPs if I ever feel the need for offline streaming.  I just use BT from my iphone in my truck when traveling - no point in anything better with all of the background noise...


----------



## perfecious

BenF said:


> Forgot to mention that I have Q5K too
> 
> 1) BTR3K is best, UP4 and BTR5 worst (lack transparency, warm sounding), everything else is in the middle.
> 2) As I wrote in my original post, BTR3K has the most natural timbre on the single end output.
> ...




Hey. I've been struggling to make a purchase decision here. The BTR3K is very affordable over here, and your praise for it intrigues me. As a config (2 AKM DACs, balanced etc), it's basically the same as the ES100. And I really like the sound of the ES100 _(I think it's the best device I've heard so far)_, unfortunately I can't get one for a good price over here _(I could by a used one, if someone is selling?)_. So, my question is, what is the difference in sound exactly, between the ES100 _(which I really love, especially for it's smooth and alive/dynamic mids, and it's neutral but snappy bass)_? Aside from listening to my IEMs balanced, the device would be used as a DAC/SOURCE _(with it's 3.5 single end output)_, so any type of "coloration" or strangeness is a no for me. When it comes to it's other competitors, people say the BTR5 is muddy and warm, but also sharp in the treble, so it's definitely not what I want. The Qudelix 5K has also been described as very harsh and dry, so that one is also not gonna work for me. 

Also, it's probably best if you _(or anyone else who has both of those devices)_ can record a comparison between BTR3K and the ES100 _(I will provide two songs that I am familiar with), _using the 3,5 output with a good Line In _(or USB interface, 16/44.1 is OK)_. If you _(or anyone else)_ is willing to help me out with this, It would be great. Thanks!


----------



## BenF

perfecious said:


> Hey. I've been struggling to make a purchase decision here. The BTR3K is very affordable over here, and your praise for it intrigues me. As a config (2 AKM DACs, balanced etc), it's basically the same as the ES100. And I really like the sound of the ES100 _(I think it's the best device I've heard so far)_, unfortunately I can't get one for a good price over here _(I could by a used one, if someone is selling?)_. So, my question is, what is the difference in sound exactly, between the ES100 _(which I really love, especially for it's smooth and alive/dynamic mids, and it's neutral but snappy bass)_? Aside from listening to my IEMs balanced, the device would be used as a DAC/SOURCE _(with it's 3.5 single end output)_, so any type of "coloration" or strangeness is a no for me. When it comes to it's other competitors, people say the BTR5 is muddy and warm, but also sharp in the treble, so it's definitely not what I want. The Qudelix 5K has also been described as very harsh and dry, so that one is also not gonna work for me.
> 
> Also, it's probably best if you _(or anyone else who has both of those devices)_ can record a comparison between BTR3K and the ES100 _(I will provide two songs that I am familiar with), _using the 3,5 output with a good Line In _(or USB interface, 16/44.1 is OK)_. If you _(or anyone else)_ is willing to help me out with this, It would be great. Thanks!


BTR3K sounds similar to ES100, but with better (more natural) timbre and deeper hitting bass with better texture.
And the best part - it hasn't died on me, like two ES100 have done in the past (on my third one now).


----------



## davehutch

Anybody using their ES100 on a new M1 MBP? I used to use it set to the 24bit/48KHz setting in the list but this doesn't seem to work any more. I now have to use 16bit instead. Can anyone else confirm please?


----------



## RumbleWeed

Got my ES100 MK2 for Xmas present from my daughter and I'm loving it so far👍
I'm using it with various monitors and would like to know what are the best settings to apply when i am using my UM MEST MK2 with extreme bass boost? In particular which is the best 
'Eq Processing Headroom'
'Ak4375a DAC Digital Filter"
'Dot Level' & 'Crossfeed Level'
I'm using as VERY aggressive bass boost '+10db@31.5hz' & '+8db@63hz' 
Which are the best settings for the above modes with this extreme EQ booster?
Thanx for the help its much appreciated


----------



## AJCxZ0

RumbleWeed said:


> Which are the best settings for the above modes with this extreme EQ booster?


I don't know and suspect that they are independent of EQ, but to avoid clipping you will want a pre-amp reduction to match your boost. I do not know how that calculation works since it should account for the overall change due to the EQ.


----------



## hartphoto

RumbleWeed said:


> Got my ES100 MK2 for Xmas present from my daughter and I'm loving it so far👍
> I'm using it with various monitors and would like to know what are the best settings to apply when i am using my UM MEST MK2 with extreme bass boost? In particular which is the best
> 'Eq Processing Headroom'
> 'Ak4375a DAC Digital Filter"
> ...


I’ll preface this response with a very non technical approach….can you hear the difference in your most critical music listening, when you make changes to these values?  If so, have them match what sounds good to your music and listening style.

I absolutely love the ES100 and all the numerous controls, have played with them all (and researched what the setting is doing).

GEQ Factor…I get the best soundstage and ‘being in the recording room’ with it at .7071. Although, the blackness between distinct notes is more apparent at the 1.4142 setting.

EQ Processing Headroom…I seem to prefer the top setting.  -6db predigital gain, +6db analog gain. The other settings change the overall volume, understandably, but also change the ‘liveliness’, if that makes sense.

DCT Level.…my ears don’t discern a difference at any setting. I leave at 0.

Crossfeed Level. I leave at 0. The higher the setting, the soundstage gets smaller, room airiness (treble) goes away.

AK4375 DAC Digital Filter.…tend to stay with Sharp Roll-Off for best soundstage, timbre of the instruments. Although the Slow Roll Off helps bring the instruments forward, at the expense of the soundstage instrument positioning.

HTH.


----------



## redrol

Heeeey!
I LOVE my ES100!!!  Decided to upgrade the battery after a few years of usage.  It worked!


----------



## dharmasteve (Feb 27, 2022)

After just using the ES100 as a LDAC Bluetooth device, when my XtremPro X1 dongle decided to give up the ghost, I had to repurpose the ES100 as a USB AMP/DAC dongle. Lovely spacious AK4375 sound. Surprised at how good it sounds as a Dongle. Genius device with a great 2.5mm balanced.


----------



## hartphoto (Feb 28, 2022)

redrol said:


> Heeeey!
> I LOVE my ES100!!!  Decided to upgrade the battery after a few years of usage.  It worked!



Very nice. Thanks for the details and info. Just ordered this battery.

My ES100 (1st rev) isn't charging above 80-90% anymore, and then seems to drain very erratic once I'm using. Maybe it's miscalibrated...but going on a couple weeks with this behavior, so it's worth a try.

edit....Example....just plugged it in, app showing at 31%. Less than 5 minutes later, shows charging 99%. Unplug it, shows in the 80s% range. Discharge while using is this oddness also. It is almost 4 years old now....with many cycles on the original battery.


----------



## redrol

Nice.  I'm still trying to kill this first charge.  1% now for a week.... lool.  

Compared to what it was doing, im near 3x more but compared to stock maybe 2x or so.  A friend tried to do this mod with no tools or anything and had to order a soldering kit to make it all fit.   It's a TIGHT fit but it's not impossible and I showed exactly how to fit it.

Hope it goes well!


----------



## stuck limo

Has anyone heard anything about a possible new model or this company basically kaput on R&D?


----------



## hartphoto

stuck limo said:


> Has anyone heard anything about a possible new model or this company basically kaput on R&D?


Not heard any new development from Radsone since the ES100 MKII, maybe others will chime in. I did read earlier that one of (if not the main developer) moved/started another company, and that product is currently the Qudelix-5K which is still in production, sells out every time they have a production run the past 6 months or so.


----------



## stuck limo

hartphoto said:


> Not heard any new development from Radsone since the ES100 MKII, maybe others will chime in. I did read earlier that one of (if not the main developer) moved/started another company, and that product is currently the Qudelix-5K which is still in production, sells out every time they have a production run the past 6 months or so.



I've heard really mixed things about the Qudelix, but a lot of people seem to like it. People universally seem to love the ES100 in comparison.


----------



## Mouseman

I have the ES100 and the 5K. I don't think there's much of a contest. IMHO, the 5K is better in every way other than buttons. In addition, it's under constant development and new features and fixes are being made all the time. It's a shame that Radsone lost their key developer, but I think the 5K is an evolutionary step up.


----------



## stuck limo

Mouseman said:


> I have the ES100 and the 5K. I don't think there's much of a contest. IMHO, the 5K is better in every way other than buttons. In addition, it's under constant development and new features and fixes are being made all the time. It's a shame that Radsone lost their key developer, but I think the 5K is an evolutionary step up.


How do they compare in sound quality?


----------



## TK33

stuck limo said:


> People universally seem to love the ES100 in comparison.


In my opinion, I do not think this is accurate.  Yes, many still "love" the ES100 but not everyone thinks it is the best out there anymore.  ES100 also had it's share of issues such as clips breaking if I recall correctly (never had this issue with mine).  I think the ES100 was really the only game in town for a while.  I still have one and it was working perfectly fine when I used to actually use it but I never really "loved" it.  It served it's purpose but I do "love" my Qudelix 5K.  I tried to give my ES100 new life by leaving it attached to my AVR in my living room but that eventually got replaced by a streamer.  ES100 is now sitting in a box with unused TWS and IEMs.  Aside from the buttons, I actually prefer the design and, more importantly, the functionality of the Qudelix 5K.  It has a pretty black background with my SE846 and can drive my Aeon 2 Noire (balanced) in a pinch.  The PEQ is really awesome as well and I find the 5K to sound very transparent (without EQ of course).

Don't get me wrong, ES100 was a great device but I think many have moved on to newer devices such as the Qudelix 5K, Fiio BTR5, true wireless adapters for IEMs, etc.



Mouseman said:


> I have the ES100 and the 5K. I don't think there's much of a contest. IMHO, the 5K is better in every way other than buttons. In addition, it's under constant development and new features and fixes are being made all the time. It's a shame that Radsone lost their key developer, but I think the 5K is an evolutionary step up.


I agree.


----------



## Mouseman

stuck limo said:


> How do they compare in sound quality?


It's been a while, my ES100 is currently sitting in a drawer. But what I remember is that it has a slightly softer, warmer presentation while the 5k has more detail retrieval. With the EQ (which I usually tailor based on what I'm listening on), the differences can probably be zeroed out to a great degree. The biggest difference to me is the  greater power the 5k has - I can run most of my cans to a level where they're enjoyable to listen to. The ES100 couldn't drive some of my gear (mostly headphones, but there were a few IEMs that it didn't push enough). I think the 5k has about twice as much power from the figures online (balanced and unbalanced). 

Also, having access to the Auto EQ settings on the 5k is pretty awesome. It gives me a starting point to adjust from. It also means I don't have to figure out PEQ from scratch, which I haven't managed yet.


----------



## AJCxZ0

stuck limo said:


> How do they compare in sound quality?


See e.g. iFi Go Blu vs Fiio BTR5 vs Qudelix 5K vs Radsone ES100 - One of these blew my mind.
As much as I love my original ES100, I would not replace it with another even at the lower price given that the 5K is effectively the previously promised update of the ES100 and so far there is no sign that Radsone will release an improved device.


----------



## plakat

Mouseman said:


> I have the ES100 and the 5K. I don't think there's much of a contest. IMHO, the 5K is better in every way other than buttons. In addition, it's under constant development and new features and fixes are being made all the time. It's a shame that Radsone lost their key developer, but I think the 5K is an evolutionary step up.


To me its the other way round, I much prefer the ES100 soundwise and by its physical interface. The 5K sounded a bit cold and sterile to me, its button interface is... not that good, and its associated configuration software is much too complex (the ES100 companion is not much better though, but still a bit clearer to me). The ES100 feels better in hand with the rounded corners and smoother edges. The clip of the 5K may be better though.

Yes, Radsone seems to not be able to come up with a successor (USB-C anyone?), so it looks a bit like a dead end. I do like the sound of the Go BLU, but its double the price and misses the clip. Sold my 5K some months ago and did not miss it a single moment.


----------



## actorlife

Slater said:


> I agree. I seem to remember I had some weird issue, and the 2.x firmware fixed it. I wouldn't even consider using an ES100 unless it had the firmware.
> 
> With that said, if someone has damaged their es100 amplifier by plugging or unplugging it with the music playing (which generates a warning message), then I can understand that it might be acting flaky. But in that case, a firmware upgrade wouldn't fix it, as the hardware itself is damaged.


Hey Bro! PM me if you are still around.


----------



## monsterkenny

Hello everyone,  enjoying the ES100 MK2. Good for on the go, but what about gaming? Can the mic be used in a pinch for chatting online while connected via USB on a pc?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## BenF

monsterkenny said:


> Hello everyone,  enjoying the ES100 MK2. Good for on the go, but what about gaming? Can the mic be used in a pinch for chatting online while connected via USB on a pc?
> 
> Thanks in advanced.


Yes, but it could be uncomfortable as you would have to clip it on your shirt, and eventually you would forget about it and try to walk away  
Better use a cheap mic like this one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001688972377.html


----------



## monsterkenny

Thanks for the quick response. I game on a laptop so I always remove my headsets before hoping off the couch. I was just curious on how to use it as a mic as the only feature I can find is ambient mode.


----------



## Setmagic

Do You have any information from EarStudio developer? New updates, new products - anything.
Looks like losing co-designer who made his own Qudelix brand was a big hit for this amazing company.
I do prefer ES100 over K5.


----------



## rkw

monsterkenny said:


> Hello everyone,  enjoying the ES100 MK2. Good for on the go, but what about gaming? Can the mic be used in a pinch for chatting online while connected via USB on a pc?


You can use it as a bluetooth mic while connected to a phone. It cannot operate as a USB mic.


----------



## monsterkenny (May 15, 2022)

rkw said:


> You can use it as a bluetooth mic while connected to a phone. It cannot operate as a USB mic.


Ok thank you. I can just Bluetooth from my pc. I'm guessing i just leave ambient mode on and it will work?Thanks for the reply.


----------



## rkw

monsterkenny said:


> Ok thank you. I can just Bluetooth from my pc. I'm guessing i just leave ambient mode on and it will work?Thanks for the reply.


I don't know if a PC can use the ES100 as a Bluetooth mic. You'll have to try it. Ambient mode mixes outside sound into your earpiece so you can hear surroundings when you have a high isolating IEM. It has nothing to do with using the mic as an input.


----------



## logiatype

monsterkenny said:


> Ok thank you. I can just Bluetooth from my pc. I'm guessing i just leave ambient mode on and it will work?Thanks for the reply.


I use it for work/Teams calls all the time.


----------



## Tom Brown

I've been struggling with an occasional dropout issue with my ES100 mk2 since I got it.  Because of this, I mostly connect my headphones directly to the phone.  I figured it out, very recently.

It only drops out when the phone is in my back pocket (preferred location) and the ES100 is clipped to a t-shirt collar.  If I put the phone in a front pocket, it plays perfectly.

Has anyone else noticed this?

This may be the excuse I've been looking for to move to a Qudelix 5K.


----------



## logiatype

Tom Brown said:


> I've been struggling with an occasional dropout issue with my ES100 mk2 since I got it.  Because of this, I mostly connect my headphones directly to the phone.  I figured it out, very recently.
> 
> It only drops out when the phone is in my back pocket (preferred location) and the ES100 is clipped to a t-shirt collar.  If I put the phone in a front pocket, it plays perfectly.
> 
> ...


Bluetooth, in general is pretty crap at going through large bodies of water (us), especially with all the 2.4Ghz noise around us. Same thing happens with TWS and my phone. Not to say that you shouldn't get the Q5K haha.


----------



## illumidata

Tom Brown said:


> I've been struggling with an occasional dropout issue with my ES100 mk2 since I got it.  Because of this, I mostly connect my headphones directly to the phone.  I figured it out, very recently.
> 
> It only drops out when the phone is in my back pocket (preferred location) and the ES100 is clipped to a t-shirt collar.  If I put the phone in a front pocket, it plays perfectly.
> 
> ...


The 5k is definitely better at maintaining signal in this scenario.

As an aside I ended up with and continue to use both as the es100 seems to be much better at driving my SA6 (and possibly any BA driver), at least for my tastes.


----------



## Setmagic

I have only one problem with ES100 everything else is just perfect.
I cant achieve LDAC connection in my Xiaomi all other LDAC compatible devices runs smooth - not as stable as AptX but just working fine.

Some devices with AAC runs as well but ES100 MK2 using only SBC or AptX - nothing more can be forced.


----------



## BenF

Setmagic said:


> I have only one problem with ES100 everything else is just perfect.
> I cant achieve LDAC connection in my Xiaomi all other LDAC compatible devices runs smooth - not as stable as AptX but just working fine.
> 
> Some devices with AAC runs as well but ES100 MK2 using only SBC or AptX - nothing more can be forced.


I have no such issues with my Xiaomi Redmi Note 11 pro 5G.
LDAC works fine on 24/96.






You should be able to force AAC in the Developer Options, unless maybe you have deselected AAC under the "Bluetooth Codec Option" in the app?
Also, if LDAC doesn't work for you, and you'll disable APTX and APTX HD, it may connect over AAC.
My device did pop up some warning that AAC may be unstable, and that's why it will use SBC instead, but I was able to switch it.

BTW, could it be you have disabled LDAC for ES100 in the Bluetooth options?




What smartphone are you using and on which firmware?


----------



## Setmagic (May 23, 2022)

@BenF
Thank You for answer and help.
I have Redmi Note 8T, BTR3k and Z4 was working on LDAC.
I don't have such option in quick menu using ES100 i have last MIUI 12,5 and last firmware of ES100 MK2.

In EarStudio I have all options ON.
Developer options that always work with changing LDAC quality 330-990 can change with success from SBC to AptX on the fly only.
Other codecs like AAC, AptX HD and LDAC don't change anything and they just go back to default AptX when I go back to menu.

I was trying all possible options without success and I'm just left with standard AptX.

I don't have any solution, factory reset of ES100 don't work as well.


----------



## BenF

Setmagic said:


> @BenF
> Thank You for answer and help.
> I have Redmi Note 8T, BTR3k and Z4 was working on LDAC.
> I don't have such option in quick menu using ES100 i have last MIUI 12,5 and last firmware of ES100 MK2.
> ...


You are welcome.

I do have the LDAC option in Bluetooth options on the equally old Redmi Note 8 Pro, running MIUI 12.5.6.
Looks like your phone for some reason doesn't recognize the LDAC capability of ES100.

Luckily, you have BTR3K - which in my opinion sounds better anyway.
I use it over ES100/Q5K/BTR5, which I also own.


----------



## Setmagic (May 23, 2022)

@BenF I give away BTR3k due to terrible ldac connectivity. With apple AAC works good with iPhone 13.
Nice collection. I like ES100 as device it's fits me most witch greate application and overall sound. The minus is only microUSB and now no LDAC, but... I don't think it's a big difference for portable use outside.

With ultrabook I prefer 0 lag/delay USB connection. I'm fine with 16-bit USB audio no need more for listening and monitoring.


----------



## BenF

Setmagic said:


> @BenF I give away BTR3k due to terrible ldac connectivity. With apple AAC works good with iPhone 13.
> Nice collection. I like ES100 as device it's fits me most witch greate application and overall sound. The minus is only microUSB and now no LDAC, but... I don't think it's a big difference for portable use outside.
> 
> With ultrabook I prefer 0 lag/delay USB connection. I'm fine with 16-bit USB audio no need more for listening and monitoring.


My BTR3K has an excellent LDAC connectivity, better than BTR5.
Maybe your phone was the problem here too...


----------



## Setmagic (May 23, 2022)

BenF said:


> My BTR3K has an excellent LDAC connectivity, better than BTR5.
> Maybe your phone was the problem here too...


I just watched test about ES100 BT connectivity and always win with BTR3K that's why I get it. I had no luck with LDAC 990 and that was a pain for me.
It's shows how tricky are BT chipsets in different devices  

ES100 on AptX runs as stable as WiFi in my 55m house even with 3 walls between devices I still have connection, so I can go around listening music with smartphone laing in every room.


----------



## raysounds

The ES100 for me is wonderful. It has balanced and unbalanced connections, every BT codec, and works as a USB DAC if needed


----------



## Setmagic

raysounds said:


> The ES100 for me is wonderful. It has balanced and unbalanced connections, every BT codec, and works as a USB DAC if needed


One of the rare devices who deserve all that hype about it for sure.

I hope they survive 😅


----------



## MisterMudd (May 25, 2022)

raysounds said:


> The ES100 for me is wonderful. It has balanced and unbalanced connections, every BT codec, and works as a USB DAC if needed


Listening to Go Go Penguin with mine right now and it's awesomely sublime! FYI - bought mine August 2018. Still truckin'.


----------



## skeptical (May 27, 2022)

Setmagic said:


> I have only one problem with ES100 everything else is just perfect.
> I cant achieve LDAC connection in my Xiaomi all other LDAC compatible devices runs smooth - not as stable as AptX but just working fine.
> 
> Some devices with AAC runs as well but ES100 MK2 using only SBC or AptX - nothing more can be forced.


I've had the same problem with my Samsung S10e.  Everytime I turned es100 off and back on it didn't lose Ldac but it was losing its highest Ldac setting in developer mode.  Instead of Ldac best playback quality it was Ldac the best effort which is worse to me. I solved this problem once in for all with  the Sony Music Center app from play store. You'll have to find in its settings Hi-res audio and check the box and it has direct source sound playback, too which bypasses android reassembling.  After that the app will lock your android Ldac permanently to the best playback quality 990kbps.  Really great and unique app.
As to micro USB I use one of those magnetic plugs with cable and never have to worry about it.
The only problem i have with es 100 is few custom eq presets and battery life but I'm gonna upgrade the battery soon to other one with a greater capacity.


----------



## Setmagic

skeptical said:


> I've had the same problem with my Samsung S10e.  Everytime I turned es100 off and back on it didn't lose Ldac but it was losing its highest Ldac setting in developer mode.  Instead of Ldac best playback quality it was Ldac the best effort which is worse to me. I solved this problem once in for all with  the Sony Music Center app from play store. You'll have to find in its settings Hi-res audio and check the box and it has direct source sound playback, too which bypasses android reassembling.  After that the app will lock your android Ldac permanently to the best playback quality 990kbps.  Really great and unique app.
> As to micro USB I use one of those magnetic plugs with cable and never have to worry about it.
> The only problem i have with es 100 is few custom eq presets and battery life but I'm gonna upgrade the battery soon to other one with a greater capacity.


I was so exited when started to read Your post, but sadly this trick don't work on my device. I don't have any BT settings in Sony Music Center, when I connect ES100 via BT with my phone application show a BT indicator but I don't have any options for BT output in settings 
I try to force LDAC in developer settings on mobile but its dosent work either I will run some test as well now.


----------



## skeptical (May 28, 2022)

Sorry I forgot to mention, that app has some odd settings interface but you have to do it just once. Make sure your es100 is paired  with the best quality audio bluetooth from phone bluetooth settings but no music should be playing, just in standing by in paired mode. In es100 app all of bluetooth Codec option checked then in music center settings app tap on bluetooth output settings and a new window should open up with 1. Prioritize LDAC the high audio quality and 2. Ldac playback quality.
Check box on Prioritize Ldac and tap on LDAC Playback quality then a new window will open up  with Priority on sound quality tap check. that's all.   If you tap on bluetooth output settings and nothing happens then the problem is not es100 but your phone bluetooth. This app worked perfectly on S10e, pixel 4 and lg v30. After that if you look in developer mode Ldac  in the best quality mode get stuck and it becomes grayed out.


----------



## askri

Hi folks. My es100 is 3.5 years old and suddenly it starts to disconnects from BT randomly or restarting. Is this a common problem? Any solutions for this? Really like this tiny device.


----------



## Lurk650

askri said:


> Hi folks. My es100 is 3.5 years old and suddenly it starts to disconnects from BT randomly or restarting. Is this a common problem? Any solutions for this? Really like this tiny device.


Quite honestly, I'd review this giant thread and see what newer devices there are. I still have my ES100 and love it but hardly use it anymore. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...17-oct-21-ifi-go-blu-impression-added.906655/


----------



## Mouseman

askri said:


> Hi folks. My es100 is 3.5 years old and suddenly it starts to disconnects from BT randomly or restarting. Is this a common problem? Any solutions for this? Really like this tiny device.


Yeah. Buy a 5k.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Mouseman said:


> Yeah. Buy a 5k.


Isn't it like the same thing just in ugly case?


----------



## AJCxZ0

Andrew_WOT said:


> Isn't it like the same thing just in ugly case?


Yes, if by "the same thing" you mean a small portable Bluetooth DAC/amp. If you by "like" you actually mean similar - i.e. "similar to the same", which is of course just "similar to" - then yes, they are broadly similar. The differences are what tend to interest folks here.

My ES100 is still going strong with almost daily use, but it's good to know that there are an increasing number of great replacement devices. By that time I hope FiiO has released a version of the BTR7 without MQA.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

BTR7 is already there with MQA though, not sure why are you waiting for one without.
Great device btw and while chunkier than ES100 it's noticeably better sound wise.


----------



## plakat

askri said:


> Hi folks. My es100 is 3.5 years old and suddenly it starts to disconnects from BT randomly or restarting. Is this a common problem? Any solutions for this? Really like this tiny device.


Don't buy a 5K... well, actually its a matter of taste, but to me the Qudelix is not only physically not very attractive, I also like the sound of the ES100 *much* more. Plus the application for the Qudelix is even more disorganized.


----------



## plakat

Andrew_WOT said:


> BTR7 is already there with MQA though, not sure why are you waiting for one without.
> Great device btw and while chunkier than ES100 it's noticeably better sound wise.


Doesn't MQA cost license fees? I'd never pay for that... otherwise the BTR7 sounds like an option, but at that price I'd choose the Go Blu.


----------



## AJCxZ0

Andrew_WOT said:


> BTR7 is already there with MQA though, not sure why are you waiting for one without.


For reasons the discussion of which doesn't belong here, I do not wish to purchase products with MQA and certainly not pay extra for MQA. I hope that vendors which have products with MQA follow the lead of SMSL and release MQA-free versions of their products which support MQA.


----------



## Mouseman

Andrew_WOT said:


> Isn't it like the same thing just in ugly case?


I agree it's a very similar thing, with much better software IMHO. Plus it hasn't been essentially abandoned and gets regular updates. I have mine in a case so I don't have to look at it, so ugly doesn't figure in. My ES100 battery no longer holds much charge, so while I enjoyed the heck out of it, it's taking up space in a drawer.


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Jul 20, 2022)

I am all against MQA myself, but limiting yourself in otherwise wonderful equipment selection just because it has MQA function you are never planning to use is like "cutting of your nose to spite your face", sorry.


----------



## hartphoto

AJZ0 said:


> For reasons the discussion of which doesn't belong here, I do not wish to purchase products with MQA and certainly not pay extra for MQA. I hope that vendors which have products with MQA follow the lead of SMSL and release MQA-free versions of their products which support MQA.


Interesting. Thanks for posting the info. Didn’t watch the video, but read through a couple linked articles he listed (sites I’ve used before). 

I quit Tidal a couple years ago for other reasons. Mainly I could hear processing/EQ different than CDs I’d ripped. 


Andrew_WOT said:


> I am all against MQA myself, but limiting yourself in otherwise wonderful equipment selection just because it has MQA function you are never planning to use is like "cutting of your nose to spite your face", sorry.


Yes. Great analogy. There’s so many standards/acronyms/ whatever is the latest thing to be aware of, it’s dizzying.

Head-Fi is great this way….everyone sharing the knowledge!


----------



## plakat

Andrew_WOT said:


> I am all against MQA myself, but limiting yourself in otherwise wonderful equipment selection just because it has MQA function you are never planning to use is like "cutting of your nose to spite your face", sorry.


You do have a point here. But there are so many options available that I normally don't feel limited by trying to exclude MQA-enabled models. But like with most things its better not to take it as religious choices (i.e. that can't be changed/amended/ignored at times)


----------



## Chupi383

I do think the ES100 has the nicer app and I like its smoother, warmer AKM sound. But I end up using the 5K because it has more detailed highs and not just more treble quantity in my opinion, and its PEQ can easily make the sound warmer if I want. Also, giant usability improvement, it doesnt reboot itself when I plug or unplug it from USB.


----------



## shawty552

Just logged in because I need to rave about this device. Bought my ES100 second-hand for around €40 about 18 months ago, and it is still working flawlessly.

It's the most robust Bluetooth device I've ever used, connects every single time, auto-powers down when I forget to turn it off, and the battery lasts forever. Seriously, I think I only charge it like once every other week and it's always ready to go, even if it's been laying in a bag for like a month. It sounds amazing. Even works via USB with my laptop. EQ isn't parametric but is fine for when I'm on the go.

Honestly it's a better user experience for me than using AirPods and that's saying something(!)

It is without a doubt the best audio purchase I've ever made, considering what I got for my €40. Props to Radsone.


----------



## MisterMudd

shawty552 said:


> Just logged in because I need to rave about this device. Bought my ES100 second-hand for around €40 about 18 months ago, and it is still working flawlessly.
> 
> It's the most robust Bluetooth device I've ever used, connects every single time, auto-powers down when I forget to turn it off, and the battery lasts forever. Seriously, I think I only charge it like once every other week and it's always ready to go, even if it's been laying in a bag for like a month. It sounds amazing. Even works via USB with my laptop. EQ isn't parametric but is fine for when I'm on the go.
> 
> ...


Glad you like it.  Still trucking along with mine from August 2018. Every morning with coffee, using a variety of headphones.


----------



## Macario

Loving mine too, have it since 2019 and working like first day, no issues with battery, connects right away and sound is pretty cool, unsure if upgrading to mk2 would make sense.


----------



## plakat

Macario said:


> Loving mine too, have it since 2019 and working like first day, no issues with battery, connects right away and sound is pretty cool, unsure if upgrading to mk2 would make sense.


As long as it still works fine -- no. They only changed the buttons (a bit less squishy), the belt clip (a bit more robust) and the color, internals are identical.


----------



## Philimon

Just received. Need to research filter and current settings.


----------



## MisterMudd

Philimon said:


> Just received. Need to research filter and current settings.


Awesome. Hope you enjoy it as much as I do mine. HUGE bang for buck.


----------



## Philimon

MisterMudd said:


> Awesome. Hope you enjoy it as much as I do mine. HUGE bang for buck.


Thanks. I have one issue, the settings reset everytime I disconnect / power off. Is this normal function? The standard settings appear to have crossfeed enabled, and ambient mic noise, but I dont want either applied. And Id like to keep volume max output setting much lower than standard, but it resets everytime. Am I doing this wrong?


----------



## MisterMudd

Philimon said:


> Just received. Need to research filter
> 
> 
> Philimon said:
> ...


----------



## Philimon

Good question. I only got to use the ES100 for about an hour lastnight. Today Ill attempt to continue to use as normal and try to narrow down the problem and then if necessary ask for help. Thanks


----------



## Philimon

Still resets crossfeed settings etc everytime I reconnect to use again. Is this normal operation?


----------



## plakat

Philimon said:


> Still resets crossfeed settings etc everytime I reconnect to use again. Is this normal operation?


No, I don't think so. Can't remember my unit ever loosing its settings... If this is still new / within warranty, I'd try to get a replacement.


----------



## Philimon

plakat said:


> No, I don't think so. Can't remember my unit ever loosing its settings... If this is still new / within warranty, I'd try to get a replacement.


No, I bought it used unfortunately. 
I guess Ill try the Qudilex next but buy NEW.


----------



## plakat

Philimon said:


> No, I bought it used unfortunately.
> I guess Ill try the Qudilex next but buy NEW.


Sorry to hear that.
I guess you already tried a complete reset? I’d expect something like that should be possible via the app.
I once had the Qudelix, but liked the ES100 much better soundwise and also from the perspective of physical interface: the buttons are much easier to use on the ES100


----------



## Prognathous

Does the ES100 require device drivers or some special configuration to use on a Windows machine 10 as a USB sound card? I don't see it in the Device Manager when I connect it.


----------



## rkw

Prognathous said:


> Does the ES100 require device drivers or some special configuration to use on a Windows machine 10 as a USB sound card? I don't see it in the Device Manager when I connect it.


It works fine for me without installing device drivers. I just tried it on a Windows 10 laptop where I hadn't plugged it in before. As soon as I plugged in the USB cable, Windows popped up a notification that it was preparing a new device (EarStudio USB DAC). A few moments later another notification that the device was ready to use. It shows up as an output selection on Qobuz, and in the Device Manager.


----------



## xSDMx

Has anyone tested USB mode on recent Android phones?


----------



## vermilions

xSDMx said:


> Has anyone tested USB mode on recent Android phones?


Yes, it works fine on my Vivo via USB (Android 12).


----------



## MisterMudd

Well, after 4 years of moderate use my unit has started to stutter when using Bluetooth. Any suggestions for correction, or just relegate to DAC use via USB?


----------



## amanieux (Nov 7, 2022)

rkw said:


> There is no explicit line out mode. The DAC itself (which is inside the integrated DAC+amp chip) probably can't provide enough power for line out anyway. The Radsone website has a *link* to an application note about using the ES100 as a preamplifier. In summary, if you connect the ES100 output to a high impedance input (such as a power amplifier), the ES100 will operate like a preamplifier and you only have to set the output to an appropriate level.


what is this "appropriate level" ? it seems to be 0.894v peak to peak maximum for consumer grade speaker amplifier but how do i get exactly this 0.894v voltage out in order to maximize sound quality ? is it -9db on the es100 volume level slider to get 0.896v (as it says 3.2v peak to peak at +2db) ? and should i set the 3.5mm output to 1x current or 2x current ? ( would have been nice to have a "consumer grade line out level" option in the user interface to bypass the volume control on es100 and only control volume on the speaker amplifier, without accidentally raising volume on the es100 over 0.894v which would saturate/clip the speaker amplifier line input) thanks


----------



## monsterkenny

I think my es100 mk2 just kicked the bucket. I was listening to it while plugged in charging and it shut off by itself. Unplugged it and turned it on and nothing. Plugged it back in now its warm and smells like burnt electronics. Anyone encounter this issue?


----------



## amanieux

monsterkenny said:


> I think my es100 mk2 just kicked the bucket. I was listening to it while plugged in charging and it shut off by itself. Unplugged it and turned it on and nothing. Plugged it back in now its warm and smells like burnt electronics. Anyone encounter this issue?


try opening it and cut one of the 2 wires to the battery as it may have a short circuit inside the battery, power it using the charging cable. if it is working you just need to buy a new battery ( you can even put a bigger battery inside as he did here :


----------



## monsterkenny

amanieux said:


> try opening it and cut one of the 2 wires to the battery as it may have a short circuit inside the battery, power it using the charging cable. if it is working you just need to buy a new battery ( you can even put a bigger battery inside as he did here :



Thanks I'll give this a shot.


----------

